# Wobbler vom Besenstiel



## buggs (26. November 2000)

Mein Basteltip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einen Hecht mit einen Eigenbau-Wobbler aus einem Besenstiel fangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der Wobbler wird aus einem alten (neuen) Besenstiel ausgesägt und gefeilt. Als Beschwerung kommt eine bleigefüllte Bohrung in die Mitte, die Aufhängung für das Vorfach und die Drillinge erfolgt mit Hilfe von  Schraubösen. Das bemalen des Köder ist jedem freigestellt (alles erlaubt was den Hecht erregt). Bewegung verleiht man dem Köder durch Zupfen an der Rute.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      :a        ---


----------



## Franky (26. November 2000)

Hi Buggs,sach ma, halten die Schraubösen denn im Holz, oder lösen die sich nach &acute;ner gewissen Zeit? Ich bin da ehrlich ein wenig skeptisch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dok (26. November 2000)

Ich glaube auch das so`ne Schrauböse mit so einem 20 Pfünder etwas überfordert sein könnte....Und das Wäre doch schade - oder?

------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board***
***Moderator im Privatforum***


----------



## buggs (26. November 2000)

hai franky
was benutzt ein angler noch so, nartürlich sekundenkleber.
nach jedem angeleinsatz wird alles kontrolliert

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Guest (26. November 2000)

Servus Leute,bei mir ist auf dem Wobbler keine Belastung.
Ihr hängt doch nicht die Hauptschnur unten und oben am Wobbler dran?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









und dann ziehhhhhht.....

------------------
WO


----------



## Jungangler02 (6. Januar 2001)

Ich Hab ne idee wie der Wobbler Stabieler Werdem Könnte. Ich hab mal in einer Angelzeiung(Fagt nicht in welcher) ein Muster Gesehen mit dem man Ösen für Hauptschnur und Haken in einen Wobbler Machen Kann. Mann Braucht Für Diese Metode Einen Ein Brett, Ein Parr Nägel und Draht. Die Schrauben Werden Varierend nach Größe und Beite des Wobblers in Größeren oder Kleineren Abständen ins Brett Gehauen.
Auf dem Brett sähe das so aus:
     X                          X
               X     X
                  XDiese Punkte Derdem mit dem Draht verbunden. das Draht Gestell Wird in den Wobbler Eingefügt und Mit Spundringen Versehen   ------------------
Gruß Junganger02 [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Jungangler02 am 06-01-2001 um 11:30.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2001)

Das mit den Schraubösen glaube ich auch nicht das das hält. Aber mann kann doch ein Loch der Länge nach durchbohren und Schnur oder Vorfachmaterial durchfädeln.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## buggs (8. Januar 2001)

Hai Jörg
ist auch möglich wie bei Wobbler aus Posen.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Doityourself (21. Januar 2001)

Hallo
einen Wobbler ohne Überlegung aus einem Besenstiel zu bauen ist ja wohl sehr primitiv!!! Ich baue meine Wobbler selbst und Fische auch mit ihnen erfolgreich. Damit das aber richtig klappt und der Wobbler richtig läuft ist etwas mehr nötig. Aber dafür macht es beim Angel um so mehr Spass. Wer mal richtig gute Wobbler für alle Situationen bauen möchte dem empfehle ich das Buch: "Wobbler -Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin erschienen Bei Müller-Rüschlikon Verlag ISBN 3-275-01309-2.
Da findet Ihr alle infos die ihr braucht! Klasse Buch!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder einfach mal verschiedene Formen ausprobieren habe ich auch gemacht und die dinger fangen top!!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

 
Ich schnitze die meisten Wobbler aus Balsaholz (manchmal auch Aluminium). Der Rohling wird der Länge nach eingesägt und in diesen Ritz kommt die durchgehende Öse (Bild 1) Sie darf gerne etwas länger sein als bei gekauften Wobbler, denn dann kann man den Wobbler anschließend besser »einstellen«. Je weiter unten sich die Öse befindet desto stärker sind die Bewegungen des Wobblers am Ende, deshalb biege ich meine Ösen weist am Ende noch richtig schön nach unten. Mit Epoxidharz wird außerdem noch das Blei zur Austarierung mit in den Schlitz für die Öse geklebt und das Kunststoffplättchen (Bild 2) aus flexieblen, transparenten Kunststoff findet seinen Platz im Sägespalt vorn (auch mit Epoxi einkleben). Die Augen bestehen aus einem Farbtropfen gelber Akrylfarbe auf einer Plastikfolie. Dann die schwarze Pupille aufmalen und trocknen lassen. Etwas Epoxi macht das Ganze haltbar und jetzt kann ich das Auge von der Folie »pflücken« und mit Superkleber auf den vorher geairbrushten oder bemalten Wobbler aufkleben. Jetzt kommt Klarlack (2 K) drauf und nachdem die Drillinge eingehängt sind ist der Wobbler einsatzbereit (wenn man gut gearbetet hat!!!)
Hier noch ein par Eigenbauwobbler als Beispiele. PS. Zweiteilige werden dann schon schwerer zu bauen und fangen nicht unbedingt besser. Meist reicht ein Drilling aus. Das gibt weniger Hänger besonders im Kescher!!! Außerdem »verhängen« sich die beiden Drillinge oft beim Wurf (unnötigerweise) :z  :z  :z


----------



## Fangnix (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

Wenn du mit Airbrush arbeitest, welche Farben benutzt du?
Wie bekomme ich einen stufenlosen Übergang vom hellen Bauch zum dunklen Rücken hin?
Bei mit klappte das nicht, hab noch nicht so die Erfahrung mit Airbrush.


----------



## Bondex (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich benute einen Rotring Airbrush mit einer 0,2 mm Düse. Wenn ich Basislacke verwende (Nitrobasis) dann muß ich stark verdünnen, sonst läuft die Farbe nicht! Basislacke sind nicht »bezinfest« und müssen mit 2K Klarlack »fixiert« werden. Das mache ich mit einer Pashe 0.3 mm Düse. 

Für den Übergang spritze ich zuerst hell dann anschließend den dunklen Rücken. Ich kann bei stark verdünnten Farben auch lasierend arbeiten und bekomme dann ein noch »feineres« Ergebnis. Meist arbeite ich mit ca 3-4 Bar nur für Feinheiten gehe ich manchmal auf 1 Bar runter damit die Farbe nicht verläuft.     :z  :z  :z  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Fangnix (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was bitte ist lasieren? Hab ich noch nie gehört. #t 
Ist es für den hell-zu-dunkel-Effeckt wichtig, das die Farben verlaufen?

Und noch was, hängst du den Wobbler auf oder legst du ihn zum Lakieren hin?


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lasieren bedeutet, daß die Farben so stark verdünnt sind, daß sie nicht mehr vollständig decken sondern »durchscheinen« (Lasurfarbe) So wie bei der Aquarellmalerei oder bei Eiweißlasurfarben, Glasmalfarben.... Ich benutze grundsätzlich NUR Auto-Basislacke!!! Wichtig ist´s nicht daß die Farben verlaufen. Meine Pistole ist vom Nebel her so fein, daß das menschliche Auge die einzelnen Tröpfchen kaum warnimmt. Mit lasierenden Farben kann man Farbtöne aber sehr gut mischen. Probieren geht über studieren!!!
Meine Wobbler werden immer in einen natürlich selbst gebauten Rahmen eingehängt Foto 1, und mit Gummibändern gestrafft. Dicke Drähte vereinfachen das Einhängen der Drillinge und Drahtspannhaken Das geht sogar mit Pilkern bis 60 Gr ganz gut. So kann ich von beiden Siten Lacken und brauche die nassen Rohlinge nicht anzufassen. Siehe Foto 2 #6


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#r @ bondex

barsch_zocker hat jetzt auch mal wieder was gebastelt aber is noch in der Probephase
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30905

Mfg barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und? Läuft das Ding? Sieht so aus als hättest Du schon Klarlack drauf. Kann ja nicht schaden, dann sind die Poren wenigstens richtig dicht!
Wenn ein Wobbler mal nicht richtig läuft, dann schau mal auf meine selbstgefertigte Skizze, ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine. #6


----------



## muddyliz (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bondex, womit kriegt man denn so super Grafiken hin? Die ist ja echt profimäßig !!!


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ muddyliz 

Ja so soll das auch sein — schließlich bin ich Diplomgrafiker! Habe ich gezeichnet, gescannt und in Photoshop bearbeitet. #6  #6  #6  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Fangnix (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was ist eigentlich der Trick, damit der Wobbler wobbelt und wie kann ich vorraussagen, wie tief er ungefähr läuft? Bei mit ist das immer Zufall, einer von mir schwimmt z.B. nur schief an der Oberfläche


----------



## muddyliz (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Flache Schaufel => Tiefläufer, steil gestellte Schaufel => Flachläufer.
Möglichst leichtes Holz verwenden, z.B. Fichte (Abachi, Balsa, aber bei diesen Hölzern durchgängige Achsen verwenden).
Die Bebleiung muss vorn sein, das Hinterteil soll leicht sein und möglichst auch seitlich abgeflacht.
Der Schwerpunkt muss oberhalb einer gedachten Linie vordere Öse - hintere Öse liegen.
Entscheidend ist auch, wo du die vordere Öse (zum Einhängen des Stahlvorfachs) anbringst: Zu weit unten => wobbelt nicht, zu weit oben => Wobbler schert seitlich aus und rotiert eventuell sogar.
Probiere mal Bananenwobbler, die laufen immer.
Weitere Infos auf meiner HP: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm


----------



## Bondex (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
muddyliz hat das ganz gut erklärt. Wenn einer nicht so recht will dann hilft Dir vielleicht noch meine »Korrekturhilfr« oben. Mit Blei im Bauch kann manchen Querschläger noch wieder hinbekommen!


----------



## Fangnix (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok, danke für die Tipps.
Wenn ich in den Ferien endlich wieder Zeit für's Wobbler-bauen habe (konnte seit den Osterferien nicht mehr richtig bauen), werde ich versuchen die Tipps in die Tat umzusetzen.

Noch eine Frage, bei einem (in der Badewanne) sehr gut laufendem Wobbler bricht mir die Tauchchaufel immer ab.
Ich hab sie aus drei aus einem Geodreieck herausgesägten Teilen zusammengeklebt.
Geklebt habe ich mit Uhu Hart und dann mit Klarlack übergepinselt und es hält doch nicht. Welchen Kleber soll ich eurer Meinung nach benutzen?

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schade um das schöne Geodreieck!!! Nee das wäre mir zu teuer! Im Baumarkt gibt´s transparente Plexiglasplatten und davon 2 verschiedene Sorten. Die eine Sorte ist spröde und glashart, die andere ist biegsam, die kann man sogar knicken ohne dass sie bricht (diese Sorte kostet auch mehr). Das Zeug mußte nehmen! Man kann es sägen, feilen oder bohren soger warm machen und verbiegen oder in Form pressen — klasse Zeug!
Als Kleber nehme ich 2 K Epoxidharz von Conrad Elektronik. Es heißt 5 Minuten Epoxy. Du findest es in Plastikflaschen in der Modellbau oder Bastelabteilung. Dieses Harz kannst Du auch super statt Klarlack benutzen.


----------



## Fangnix (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja das Zeugs hab ich schon 'ma gesehen.

Übringens nehme ich nur kaputte Dreiecke (Spitze abgebrochen usw.) auserdem sind ca. 50 Cent pro Dreieck doch nicht teuer, oder?


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
dafür bekommste fast ´n halben Quadratmeter von dem Baumarktzeug! Aber vielleicht wollen bei Euch die Fische ja wissen wie tief sie gerade stehen hihihi! #v


----------



## muddyliz (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Billiger Alternativvorschlag: Nimm alte CDs. Mit ner Blechschere grob vorschneiden und dann noch etwas nachfeilen/ -schleifen.
Noch billigerer Alternativvorschlag: Säge die Tauchschaufel gleich am Stück mit dem Wobbler aus. Wenn die etwas dicker ausfällt spielt das keine große Rolle.


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@muddyliz 
mit CD-Rohlingen habe ich auch schon experimentiert! War nicht so gut weil die bei einem Wurf gegen eine Brücke oder gegen einen Stein sofort zerbrechen! Außerdem sind die nicht durchsichtig. Kleiner Geheimtipp (aber echt nicht weitersagen) ich habe die durchsichtig Abdeckung von einer defekten Stromkastenwerbung in Gebrauch. Die ist flexibel und läßt sich sogar mit einer Schere schneiden (die bricht nie!!!)


----------



## Fangnix (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist mein neuster, (fast) fertiger Wobbler, was sagt ihr dazu?

Fangnix


----------



## sebastian (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bau grad einen Wobbler aber ich weis nicht wie ich die schaufel machen soll.
Ausserdem ist er nicht wirklich für viele Hechte gedacht. Ich hab halt 3 schichten uhu endfest drauf is mehr ein Pfuschwobbler 
Ich werd mir mal alu kaufen 

Holzbeschaffung is kein Problem aber Kleber, Ösen, Werkzeug ob man da echt was spart ...

Man(n) kann halt seiner Kreativitä freien Lauf lassen und das mach ich gerne


----------



## sebastian (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ich die schaufel drinn hab kommt neuer "lack" dann wird er wieder schön glänzen. Ich hab ja na jeder schicht ein bisschen mit kleber aufgebessert 

Jede Schraube usw. ist ein bisschen kleiner eingebohrt worden das das Holz nicht reisst und dann hab ich Uhu Endfest auf die Schraube. JEdes schräubchen wo ein Häckchen drauf kommt hält über 300 kg 

wie macht man den eigentlich ganz gerade und genau ? meiner is schon genau aber es hat lange gedauert bis er genau war 

jetzt will ich wieder wobblerbauen und kann nicht


----------



## sebastian (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Findet ihr die Schlüsselringe zu groß ? wo krieg ich richtige Sprengringe ?


----------



## snipermng (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sind doch gut so , habe ein blinker mit einem doppelt so großen ring und habe damit auch schon den ein oder anderen Barsch gefangen


----------



## sebastian (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das is ein hechtwobbler oder wir mal einer


----------



## Bondex (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie lang ist denn Dein Wobbler? Woher weißt Du daß er genau gearbeitet ist? Das merkt man erst wenn man ihn mit Schaufel durch´s Wasser zieht. Wenn er dann gutht läuf hast Du genau gearbeitet ansonsten war vielleicht Deine Arbeit umsonst.


----------



## sebastian (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so 10cm und wenn der nicht gut läuft bau ich keine wobbler mehr und verkauf meinen bei Ebay als Rappala Prototyp für 400 Euro


----------



## Fangnix (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine Wobbler sind auch nur annähernd symetrisch gebaut und laufen trotzdem gut (in der Badewanne  ). Sie müssen sich aber bald in Irland behaubten, was sie hoffentlich tun, denn ich hab kein Geld für Wobbler...

@Sebastian
Sprengringe bekommst du bei *gut *ausgestatteten Angelläden, oder bei Askari #t
Bei der Schaufel würde ich mal gucken, wie die bei gekauften Wobblern mit ähnlicher Form aussehen und diese dann nachmachen.

@Bondex
Du spachest mal von Basis-Autolacken zum Lakieren von Wobblern, wo bekomme ich die in airbrushgerechten Mengen? Soweit ich weis, gibt es die nur in 1l Pötten für rund 100 €, das find ich doch ein wenig teuer...


----------



## sebastian (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab eh ein Wobblerbuch ich muss mir eine 3.5mm Alu platte besorgen.

Eine Frage noch denkt ihr nicht das der Wobbler gut laufen wird wenn man mit freiem Auge keine Fehler sieht ?

@ fangnix

warum willst deinen wobbler lackieren ? ich mein mein Pfuschwobbler hat bei der ersten schicht wasserfarbe toll ausgesehen 
und warum willst autolack. Nimmt du Revell oder sowas und Lackier den Wobbler nacher mit Bootslack oder Uhu End- oder schnellfest, so würd ich das halt machen  :q


----------



## Fangnix (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Sebastian
Mach dir ma nich ins Hemd, das deim "Wobbie" nicht laufen wird. Mit der richtigen Schaufel tut er das schon. Und sonst schau dir ma in Ruhe die Skizze vom Bondex auf Seite Zwei an, die erklärt einiges.


----------



## sebastian (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

steht eh alles im Wobblerbuch von Hans Nordin drinnen ...
aber danke


----------



## KampfKater (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen

sooo, jetzt stellich auch mal meine besenstiele rein. die idee dafür ist mir vor 
jahren mal an einem kalten wintertag gekommen. ich hab da den weißen(jetzt schon etwas vergilbten wobbler gebastelt). mit dem konnte ich dann im sommer einen 89 cm zander mit 6,5 kg überlisten. seither bastle ich pro winter 1-2 solcher besenstielwobbler. ich spar mir jetzt erst mal die tips, falls jemand fragen dazu hat kann er sich ja melden.

wünsch euch viel spaß beim basteln

robert


----------



## sebastian (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alu For Ever


----------



## KampfKater (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt sebastian, ich nehm so ziemlich alles was mir in die finger kommt.
z.b. lineale für tauchschaufeln, alufolie die aufgeklebt wird, glitter zum schminken, nagellack usw.


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tolle Wobbler,die Du machst kk!#r #r #r


----------



## sebastian (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also in dem Buch über Wobbler hat der eine Alufolie draufkeklebt und mit einem Löffel Die Schuppen "reingedrückt" also ein Muster das hat so abartig gut ausgehsehen !


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
ja leider gibt es diese Farben nur in großen Gebinden, aber die habe ich ja hohihohihohiho!!! Am besten Du holst Dir aus der Apotheke Kunststofflaschen mit Pipette oder »Ausspritze«. Die sind Lösungsmittelfest im Gegensatz zu denen vom Friseur (die lösen sich auf und werden dann weich bis sie schließlich auslaufen). Und dann kommste zu mir und ich geb Dir was ab habe ´n ganze Stoß Metalliclacke.


----------



## Fangnix (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gute Idee, geht aber erst nach dem anstehenden Irland-Urlaub.
Schade, dass mein Vater alle Haarwasser-Flaschen von ihm weggetan hat, die waren aus Glas und damit sicher Lösungsmittelfest...

Ich hab bisher immer mit Revell-Farben gemalt, doch mehr als ein Red-Head und der schon gezeigte Barsch waren nicht drin, da meine Farbpalette fast nur Grautöne und ein Pott Nato-Oliv und dunlkeles Gelb und Rot enthält. Noch ein Nachteil ist, das es alles matte Farben sind, und das sieht nicht sehr "fischig" aus. Die Farben waren ja auch nur für Flugzeugmodelle vorgesehen...

Ich meld mich dann, wenn ich die Farben abhohlen kann.

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Revellfarben sind zu teuer!!! Ich habe damit frücher auch meine Modelle bemalt. Sie halten nicht auf Dauer (nur eine Komponete), lassen sich schlecht in den Airbrush einfüllen, sind klumpig, die Pigmente sind nicht fein genug, Deckkraft ist mies - Vergiß Revell! Daß sie matt auftragen ist nicht schlimm (das machen die Basislacke übrigens auch, aber den Fisch stört´s nicht.) besonders wenn Du dunkle oder schwarze (Meerforellen) Wobbler bemalst ist matt sogar von Vorteil. Der Glanz kommt unter Wasser ohnehin nicht zur Geltung nur den Angler interessiert´s! Man muß halt mit Glanzklarlack nachlackieren wenn man die Wobbler unbedingt glänzend haben möchte. Oder man versieht sie mit einer Lage Epoxi-Kunststoff. #4


----------



## anglershirts (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wieso auch nicht. 

Ich habe auch schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht, das die einfachsten Köder am besten fangen. Wer kennt sie nicht die Story mit dem kleinen Jungen, der mit der Weidenrute, Schnur und Mistwurm einem Profi (mit Hightech) die Fische wegfängt. Hat doch wohl schon jeder erlebt. 
Und vielleicht sind die Fische auch schon von Rapala & Co genervt und besinnen sich wieder auf die guten alten Eigenbauten.


----------



## Fangnix (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Deswegen habe ich dich ja nach anderen Farben gefragt, da ich mit Revell nicht sehr zufrieden bin. Du hast Recht, mit 1.50 € pro Pott hauen die richtig ins Geld! Und für Airbrusch braucht man extra Verdünner, der kostet im kleinen Glas glaube ich ca. 5 €!

Aber trotzdem bin ich mit meinen bisherigen Wobblern (relativ) zufrieden, denn mit ein bisschen Mühe bekommt man auch mit Revell ein recht gutes (teures) Ergebnis hin.


----------



## Fangnix (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Gehen zum Farben-Abfüllen auch Filmdosen? Die hab ich nach dem Urlaub reichlich. Meine Mutter ist 'ne prof. Hobbyfotografin...


----------



## buddha (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Josef, bist du sich das sich einä??? :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Gehen zum Farben-Abfüllen auch Filmdosen? Die hab ich nach dem Urlaub reichlich. Meine Mutter ist 'ne prof. Hobbyfotografin...

Ja das kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Aber ich weiß nicht ob die sich auflösen. Das kommt auf einen Versuch an!!! Allerdings kann man damit schlecht dosieren und das kleckert beim Einfüllen in den Brush. Mit den Pipetten kannst Du zum Mischen auch kleinste Tropfen einzeln hinzufügen. Kann mir auch vorstellen, daß die Farben dann schnell austrocknen, jedenfalls ist mir das mit Akrylfarben in diesen Dosen immer passiert. Mit den richtigen Flaschen bist Du einfach schneller. Kauf Dir besser 7 Flaschen für Rot, Blau, Gelb, Weiß, Schwarz, Silber und eine für Lösungsmittel Bild 1. Den Rest kann man schließlich mischen. Oder man kauf nach und nach auch noch Behälter für Zusatzfarben wie Neon Rot, Orange, Gelb, Flitterlack, Perlmutt oder verschiedene Metallictöne oder Phosphorfarbe (fluogrün)
 #v


----------



## Fangnix (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke, das Abfüllen ist kein Problen, dazu hab ich bei meinem Praktikum beim Tierarzt extra ein paar Sprizen mitgehen lassen, mit Kanühlen aus Wattestäbchen (ohne Watte) ging das mit den Revell-Farben ganz gut.

Und jetzt muss ich mich erst ma für ne Zeit verabschieden, drei Wochen Irland stehen vor der Tür...

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
gute Idee das mit den Kanülen. Aber ich denke Du brauchst ´ne Menge Spritzen!!! Petri Heil in Irland und ein wenig mehr Sonne als hier


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, binn wieder da aus Irland!
Sonne hattet ihr in den letzten eineinhalb Wochen ja deutlich mehr als ich in Irland!!!
In Irland war es meist bewölgt und um die 20°C. Zum draußensein (und angeln) sehr angenehm...

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wilkommen zurück. Dann kannste jetzt ja wieder Wobbler bauen


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe auch mal wieder geschnitzt hier die Ergebnisse


----------



## Fangnix (10. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#r Boooahhhh #r


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja nicht schlecht??? Und die fangen auch


----------



## Fangnix (10. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und noch ma:
#r Boooahhhh #r

Wie lange hast du denn gebraucht, die alle zu bauen? Ich schaff einen, höchstens zwei in einem Monat, in dem mich die Bau-Lust packt.
Und so gut aussehen tun die dann auch nicht. #t


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
2 Tage
Einen Tag bauen, also schnitzen, epoxieren, schleifen, zusammenbauen und austarieren und am nächsten Tag Schaufeln abkleben, Drillinge einsetzen und lackiern und fertig sind die Dinger — gut ich habe mitlerweile schon etwas Routine


----------



## PaB (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

^^ ehrlich gesagt sehen die hammer geil aus!!!!
mein respekt haste, du bist mein wobble-bau-könig


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Paß
Danke für´s Kompliment!

Werde diese Bachforellenwobbler demnächst nochmal etwas anders bauen und zwar schwimmend und etwas dunkler. Aber erst wenn Zeit ist. Fotos kommen dann auch wieder.


----------



## barsch_zocker (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Seite is wohl mal nen Klick wert und sollte keinen Vorbehalten werden#4 
http://www2.sala.or.jp/~hiro/making0e.htm

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Bauanleitungen. Schade daß es auf englisch ist!! Wie bekommt der die Alufolie immer so glatt? Wie wird die fixiert und impregniert??


----------



## Fangnix (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tolle Site, nur leider in Englisch...
Aber ein bisschen kann ich es ja...


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fragen die ich leider nicht beantworten kann#t habs auch noch nie gemacht. 
Ich hab gestern Nacht noch ganz andere "feine" Sachen gefunden im www aber wie gesagt alles wieder nur in Englisch. 
Aber wozu lernt man´s in der Schule und hat Wörterbücher:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann her mit den Link's!!!


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau her damit! Am besten Seiten mit vielen Bildern!!!
PS: Habe gestern mal versucht Alufolie um die Wobbler zu fummeln. Das geht nicht wie ich das gemacht habe, die Folie zerknittert dabei und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie die halten soll. Nur durch den Lack? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Muß doch irgentwie aufgeklebt werden...??? Und vor allem wie soll die rund geformt werden?
Aber erstmal werde ich sowieso meine kleinen Bachforellen fertig machen. Die Rohlinge sind bereits geschnitzt und epoxiert, jetzt kommt morgen noch der Lack drauf - Ihr werdet sehen!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also Ich hab nich da mal schlau gemacht, die Alufolie wird mit (Sprüh)kleber angeklebt und dann mit einem "Stöckchen" an die Rundungen angebügelt, aber wie genau#c habs noch nich ausprobiert...

Zu den Seiten: 

Amerikanisches Köderbauforum www.tackleunderground.com/board 
www.tacklemaking.com/forums
Sammelwerk www.fishhoo.com/Fishing_Tackle/Lure_Making

Dann wie Ich bis "jetzt" finde die Umfangreichste Seite für Materialien und Bauequipment, (Wenn man in den USA wohnt:c oder keine Kosten und Mühe scheut#t ) www.barlowstackle.com/fishing-tools.html

Ansonsten einfach mal rumgoogeln mit; Lure- tackle- building... making...

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
wo kriegst Du immer diese geilen Links her??? Jetzt kannste ja bald loslegen genauso abgefahrene Dinger zu konstruiren!


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex 
dein Posteingang is leider voll sonst hätteste was vom mir drin:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
danke für die Info, dann werde ich jetzt mal leeren


----------



## barsch_zocker (14. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch nich schlecht:q
http://carolinachip.home.comcast.net/Marchproject.htm

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (14. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker
Tolle Seiten!!! #r

@Bondex
Wie sieht's aus mit den Farben? Wann könnte ich mir ma welche abhohlen?


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
komm vorbei, wenn Du Döschen hast #g


----------



## Fangnix (15. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Dosen hab ich, weiß nur nicht wann wohin.


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So es ist sowei, die neuen Wobbler sind fertig. Ne ganze Hand voll. Hier mal die Fotos #4


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier die ganze Armada im Kampf gegen fette Trutten :m


----------



## barsch_zocker (15. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#r #r #r 
Da hat sich wieder jemand richtig angestrengt, tolle Wobbler:m 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
ich bin eben auch nachtaktiv!
Also mich stören Hinweise auf klasse Links keinesfalls. Mach weiter so!!!


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe immer ein Problem. Durch die Wärme bei der Reaktion des Epoxikunststoffes dehnt sich die Luft im Inneren des Balsaholzes aus. Dadurch entsten diese häßlichen Blasen (siehe Fotos) auf der Außenhaut der Wobbler. Gut die Fische stört´s überhaupt nicht. Trotzdem, wer weiß Abhilfe?


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Blasen hatte ich noch nie...der Epoxy kommt doch als letztes drauf davor Lackierung und Grundierung... wo kommt da noch Luft aus den Holz?

Kommen die durch den Temperaturunterschied zwischen Epoxy und Holz? 
Wenn die dadurch entstehen, könnte man mal probieren das Holz vor den Lackieren mit Epoxy zu erwärmen...

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Basen hatte ich auch noch nicht, auch bei meinem letzten Wobbler nicht, wo ich Epoxi zum Versiegeln dierekt auf's Holz gestrichen habe.
Welchen Epoxi benutzt du denn?

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, tolle Wobbler hast du da!!!
Verkaufst du die auch ?


----------



## Fangnix (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das sind meine neusten, was sagt ihr dazu?
Hab ich nach Vorlagen der Seite www.lurebuilding.nl gebaut.


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich benutze das Epoxi von Conrad Elektronik. Weiße Flaschen mit rotem Deckel, in 10 Min hart, geruchsneutral. Das Zeug ist sonst echt super. Ich müßte irgentwie mit einem dünnen Überzug die Poren verschließen, bloß womit. Dieses Zeug müßte schleifbar sein, schnell trocknen, Unebenheiten ausgleichen, sowas wie flüssiger Spachtel oä. 2K wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Fangnix (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe Uhu Schnellfest (fast das selbe, wie von Conrad, ist nach 5 min "handfest"), mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, das es bein vermischen heiß wird. Nach einer Nacht trocknen konnte ich das auch schleifen. Ist aber teurer, glaube ich...


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
richtig heiß wird das Zeug natürlich nicht. Nur warm, aber das reicht aus daß sich die Luft im porösen Balsa ausdehnt und Blasen schlägt.
Deine Wobbler sind warscheinlich etwas größer als meine? Der Erste sieht fängig aus, aber das sieht man erst am Wasser. Du hast das Blei vorne vor dem ersten Drilling angebracht. Besser ist´s wenn das Blei so weit wie möglich hinten ist. Der Wobbler überschlägt sich dann nicht so schnell und die Aktion ist besser. Der 2. scheint mir aus Kiefer zu sein??? Bei Kiefer bekomme ich auch keine Blasen


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fehlt jetzt bloß noch ein wenig FARBE!!!


----------



## Fangnix (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich glaub schon, dass die größer sind. Der erste ist 12,5cm lang und der zweite ist so um die 7cm lang.
In den Skizzen von lurebuilding 101 stand, das ich zumindest bei dem Zweiten das Blei vor dem Drilling plazieren soll. Woraus der Zweite genau besteht, weis ich nicht. Kann aber gut sein, dass es Kiefer ist, ich hab Holzreste genommen, da ich z.Z. noch kein Balsa hatte.

Ja, ja MIR fehlt auch noch ein wenig FARBE.


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann werd ich auch mal... den hab ich gestern erst gebaut, hat geregnet und mir war eh langweilig:q 






Heute Morgen war ich wieder auf Barsch und als gegen 8Uhr die Viecher nich mehr richtig wollten, hab ich mal "den neuen" drangemacht, an der Öse rumgebogen bis er richtig funktioniert hat und dann mal raus damit. Farbe fehlt zwar noch aber des war erstmal egal... den Barschen wohl auch die hatten ihn zum Fressen gern, was man auch sieht:q 
Nach 5min hatte ich dann 10 Barsche mehr im Boot:m 

barsch_zocker


----------



## hauki (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

mein Kompliment zu den Eigenbauten - habe den Thread in den letzten Tagen entdeckt und regelrecht verschlungen. Auch die Links sind klasse. Ihr seid wohl schuld, wenn ich die Herbst- und Winterabende in meiner Werkstatt verbringe um Wobbler zu basteln 

Möchte aber auch noch einen Link für Euch beisteuern. Und zwar auf der Seite des DHC (Deutscher Hechtanglerclub) finden sich auch Bauanleitungen. Jerks zwar, aber es lässt sich sicher auch einiges auf den Bau von Wobblern übertragen:
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/geraete.html

Super auch die Seite mit den Röntgenbildern von Wobblern:
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/Wobbler.htm

Viel Spass & PETRI
/hauki


----------



## Fangnix (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hauki
Tolle Seite, echt interessant zu sehen, wie viele Markenwobbler KEINE durchgehende Stahlachse haben!!!
Hat mich echt gewundert, ich baue meine Wobbler IMMER mit durchgehender Stahlache, da ich nicht glaube, dass ein wenig Epoxi oder Sekundenkleber eine Öse im Balsa hält.

@barsch_zocker
Boah, bisse auf einen _nur_ grundieten Wobbler? Da muss ich heute auch noch ma los und angeln, grundiert sind meine inzwichen auch schon.Ich bin weg...#: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: 

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
schöner Wobbler! Wie lang? Weiß ist übrigens eine sehr fängige Farbe (Schwarz auch). Ich habe auch schon welche einfach holzfarben gelassen. Die Fische iteressiert´s anscheinend nicht. Die Bewegung und die Größe sind wohl wichtiger.


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
die Wobbler sind sicher nicht alle aus Balsa! Sondern viele auch aus Kunststoff, Metall...
@hauki 
schön, daß du zu uns gefunden hast


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nur der Balsakörper 4.5cm, stimmt das wichtigste is die Aktion und Größe, der Wobbler hat genau die größe von Barschbrut. Aber er hat gerade vor 5min trotzdem Farbe bekommen, die muss noch trocken dann kommt der Epoxy


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann sind meine doch noch kleiner!!! :m  :m  :m 
Nee im Ernst, ich fange echt super mit richtigen Minis! PS: Deine Oberfläche ist auch nicht ganz glatt, ist da schon Epoxi drunter unter der weißen Farbe?


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, der Epoxy der von den "Innenoperationen" wie Draht und Blei einkleben noch immer über is den streich ich immer auch noch drauf.:q  Macht ja nix außer mehr stabilität.
Unebene Oberflächen sorgen auch für mehr Wasserwirbel, macht den Wobbler noch besser, hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen. Aber der letzte Epoxypanzer nimmt die meisten Unebenheiten eh wieder, ich werd diesesmal Glitterpulver mit einbauen:m


----------



## Fangnix (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und ich dachte immer, meine Wobbler währen klein...


----------



## Bondex (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe meine neuen »Bachforellen« eben getestet — was soll ich Euch sagen SPITZE!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gestern Morge war er noch Schneeweiß und hat im Barschschwarm eingeschlagen wie ne Granate:q 
Gestern hab ich ihn dann noch Lackiert und heute nur einen einzigen Kleinbarsch...


----------



## Bondex (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht ja witzig aus — wie ein Frosch ohne Beine, hihihi. Ich sach ja weiß ist ´ne Superfarbe, am besten mit rotem Kopf, aber das weiß ja jeder!!!


----------



## hauki (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
Zu den durchgehenden Stahlachsen: denke, dass nur wenige der geröngten Wobbler aus Balsa sind, z.B. die meisten Rapalas, die ja dann auch durchgehende Achsen haben. Sehr solide sieht in meinen Augen z.B. der 14er Super Shad Rap aus. Bei Hartholz-Wobblern und für Jerks scheinen die meisten wohl (lange) Schraubösen einzusetzen... (Aber das hat ja eigentlich Bondex auch schon geschrieben, wie ich gerade sehe...)

@Bondex
Danke für die nette Begrüssung #h
Frage zu Deinen Forellenwobblern: die kleinen Drillinge nerven mich bei meinen Fertigwobblern (Abhaken, Rausfummeln aus Keschermaschen). Hast Du es auch schon mal mit Einzelhaken versucht?
Baust Du Deine Balsa-Wobbler "sandwich" - also aus 2 Teilen, oder frickelst Du die Achsen hinterher ein?

@all
Balsaholz, kleine Feilen, Schleifpapier, Billig-Schnitzmesser sind gekauft. Edelstahldraht ist noch zuhause (w/ Drachko-Systemen). Fehlt noch Epoxy, Kleber, Farbe... Freue mich schon aufs Basteln!

Attached noch die fängigsten Modelle aus USA - enjoy  
(Quelle: cabelas.com)

Grüss Euch & PETRI
/hauki


----------



## barsch_zocker (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab nochmal Links für euch:q 

http://artbrushlabs.com/lures/files/jig_harness_tut1.htm

http://artbrushlabs.com/lures/files/featherlite_tut1.htm

http://www.tackleunderground.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=3200

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki 
OK ich plaudere noch mal aus dem Nähkästchen für Fortgeschrittene: Also ich fische nur mit Drillingen, einzelhaken traue ich nicht. Allerdings haben meine meisten Wobbler nur einen Schwanzdrilling, der vollkommen ausreicht. Die Fische haben den Köder immer voll im Maul, sodaß der Drilling auch nicht im Keschernetz festhängt. Mein Kescher hat außerdem ein Kunststoffnetz, da bekommt man die Haken leicht wieder raus.
Ich benutze nicht die Sandwitsch-Methode. Hier sehr Ihr wie meine Wobbler entstehen. 1.Sägen, 2. grob schnitzen, 3. fein schnitzen, 4. schleifen, 5. Augen, Blei, Schaufel, Öse vorbereiten, 6. Mit Epoxi montieren, 7. Schaufel abkleben, 8. Lackieren, 9. Klarlacken, 10. Sprengringe und Drillinge montieren, 11. fischen, 12. fangen, 13 glücklich sein, 14. Räuchern, 15. Essen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi :q


----------



## Bondex (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier das Finish. Diesmal habe ich das Holz mit Lack versiegelt (Vor dem Epoxieren) und trotzdem habe ich immer noch diese scheiß Blasen im Kunststoff (siehe Fotos) :e


----------



## hauki (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

Tausend Dank für Deine Anleitung zum Glücklichsein und satt werden 
Da kann ja nicht mehr viel schief gehen.

More to come...
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt kommt noch der Lack. Dieser wird anschließend im Bereich der Augen wieder mit Nitro und Wattestäbchen wieder »ausgelöscht« Die Auchen sind dann superfest und haben noch mehr Tiefe als aufgesetzte.


----------



## Fangnix (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab nur ein Tipp für dich, bondex, benutze _anderen_ Epoxi.


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Welchen Epoxi benutzt Ihr


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meinen 5min Epoxy hab ich auch von Conrad, 1:1 mischen und nach 5min is er fest und nach 10min belastbar
Und nach nie Blasen mit gehabt außer das er mal nich fest wurden weil ich schlecht abgemessen hab:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich benutze Uhu plus Schnellfest
Is aber teuer.


----------



## hauki (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe mir auch den 5min Epoxy von Conrad besorgt. 

Funktioniert gut (keine Blasen), kommt mir aber ein bisschen zu dick.
Spasseshalber habe ich einen alten Wobbler mit einer Schicht Epoxy Rutenlack überzogen, was ein sehr gutes Finish ergeben hat. Leider sehr lange Trocknungszeit.
Hiro (http://www2.sala.or.jp/~hiro/making0e.htm) benutzt ja Urethan-Lack.

Grüsse
/hauki

PS: Erster Prototyp gebaut, Rapala Replica ca. 6cm, Tests haben gut ausgesehen. Wartet auf Einsatz


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki 
Fotos wären nicht schlecht! Hast Du das mit der Alufolie auch gut hinbekommen? Wie soll das gehen ohne sie zu verknittern?


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fast hätte ich´s vergessen hier mein fertig bemalter Wobbler #g


----------



## hauki (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

Mit der Folie klappt es eigentlich ganz gut. Ich nehme normale Alufolie, schneide 2 Teile zu, streiche den Wobbler (mit einem Streichholz) dünn mit dem 5min Epoxy an und bringe dann die Folie auf. Mit dem Streichholz reibe ich dann noch die Folie glatt. Ein paar kleinere Knitter stören mich dabei nicht, das sieht in meinen Augen sogar noch besser aus, weil natürlicher.

Mit den Fotos dauert´s´noch ein bisschen, weil ich (noch) keine Digicam besitze und die Qualität der Handyfotos nicht ausreicht. Vielleicht kann ich Ende der Woche noch welche einstellen.

Glückwunsch übrigens zu Deinem schönen Ergebnis.

@all

Weiß jemand wie man Bucktail-Drillinge bindet? So ähnlich wie beim Ring anbinden? Muss man unterwickeln? Möchte nämlich dem Erstlingsmodell, welches Rotfeder-Dekor bekommt, noch ein paar (rote) Federn spendieren.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Fangnix (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Sieht coooooool aus!#r
Soll das'n Barschmuster sein? Kann ich nicht ganz soo gut erkennen

Zum Epoxi, eine Theorie von mit ist, dar du durch schnelles rühren Blasen reinbekommst. Is mir ma passiert, als ich Augen hergestellt habe. Die haben auch so _unschöne_ Lufteinschlüsse.
Sonst einfach glattschmirgeln und zweite Schicht drauf.

Ja genau, hauki, das mit den Bucktail-Drillingen würde mich auch interresieren, mach ma mit der Frage einen Neuen Thread auf, ich glaube, das lesen dann mehr.

Kann mir ma vielleich jemand neue, gute Wobblermuster geben, am besten mit Schnitplan. Brauche ein bisschen _Intuition_.

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, zur Alufolie:
Wie bekommt man da egentlich die Fischschuppen rein?


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki 
Also ich binde mal eben einen Drilling. Das geht wie beim Fliegenbinden auch. Nimm am besten eine Hahnenhechel (Feder vom Nacken des Hahns) Gibt es bei den Fliegenbindesachen einzeln oder am Stück zu kaufen. Dann windest Du den Faden an und machst eine Grundwicklung. Jetzt wird die Feder angelegt und angebunden. Anschließend einfach die Feder mehrmals um den Hakenschenkel wickeln und vorne mit dem Bindefaden fixieren. Jetzt kannst Du einen Abschlußknoten binden und den Faden abschneiden. Mit Epoxi oder Lack kannst Du den Knoten zusätzlich fixieren. Ich werde jetzt einen binden und die Fotos hier reinstellen.

hier die Materialien. Den Wollfaden bürste ich aus so das es auseinanderfasert. Es ist dann leichter einzubinden und trägt nicht so stark auf. Die Reste aus der Bürste finden später als »Dubbing« ihre Verwendung.


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier die weitere Vorgehensweise #h


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Am Ende noch den roten Puschel stutzen und den Knoten binden. Ich habe ihn mit Epoxi fixiert ##


----------



## Keule (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jungs, euren tipps zu folgen macht ja richtig süchtig...
wenns am wochende immer noch regnet, bin ich im baumarkt und werde "mitbasteln".

habt ihr schon mal versucht die wobbler mit bootslack zu beschichten? 
geht zwar wahrscheinlich nur mit dem pinsel, aber ich habe damit eigentlich immer gute erfahrungen gemacht (posen neu beschichten, rutenringe zusätzlich vergiessen etc..) der lack verläuft, trotz "pinseleinsatz" absolut glatt und eben..


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bekommt man diesen Bootslack nicht nur in großen Gebinden??? Wat koss?


----------



## hauki (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

Superfeinen Dank für die tolle Anleitung #h
Dein Bucktail-Drilling sieht spitze aus.

Hab vom Fliegenbinden leider noch keine Ahnung.
Fange bald mit dem Fliegenfischen an (Kurs).
Will dann auch binden.

Muss mich mal in der Abteilung Fliegen umsehen.

@Keule 
Viel Spass beim Basteln!
Bootslack sollte bestimmt funktionieren.

@Fangnix
Mit den Schuppen hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert.
Denke, Du könntest versuchen dem Balsa eine
Struktur zu geben (einzudrücken).
Auf der Page von Hiro (Link weiter oben) kannst Du
noch eine andere Technik sehen.


----------



## Keule (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nehme einen bootslack von "wilkens". gebinde in 750 ml liegen hier im fachhandel bei 9 eus. wird hammerhart das zeug. braucht allerdings eine bis zwei nächte zum trocknen. ist dann aber hammerschlagfest. top, um pilker darin zu tauchen... da platzt nie wieder lack ab, wenn man die 2x darin taucht...ich denke der preis ist top...


----------



## barsch_zocker (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kling schon mal nich schlecht, sicher ne alternative zum Epoxy gerühre:m 
Was heißt Fachhandel? Aus nem Segelgeschäft?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Keule 
ja wo hast Du das Zeuxe her? Bauhaus? Praktiker?Obi?????


----------



## Keule (26. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das gibt es hier bei "tep & tap" in lüneburg. teppiche und malereibedarf...
genaue bezeichnung des lacks "wilckens kalkow" boots + yacht lack. hersteller wilckens farben gmbh, 25342 glückstadt, postfach 1160.
ist auch "spritzbar" ;-)


----------



## Bondex (27. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Keule 

Werde mich mal umsehen, danke.


----------



## hauki (27. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

anbei die versprochenen Fotos vom ersten Eigenbau.
Die Form ist eine Kreuzung aus Rapala Countdown,
Gladsax und Bomber geworden 

Der Bucktail reicht natürlich nicht an die Eleganz
von Bondex´ Vorlage heran...

Die Daten:

Länge: 6,5 cm
Gewicht: (noch unbekannt)
Material: Balsa
Coating: Epoxy
Folie: A&P
Farbe: Acryl (Schwarz, Nato-Oliv, Korall-Rot, Orange)
Beschwerung: Wickelblei
Hakengrösse: 4

Mission:

Flachläufer zum Zupfen auf Hecht und Barsch


Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (27. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki 
Klasse Wobbler #r  #r  #r  auch die Größe ist für alle Fische super. Wenn er jetzt noch gut läuft???!!! Berichte mal nach dem Einsatz #g


----------



## Keule (27. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki 
super wobbler#6´

jetzt hat mich das fieber auch gepackt. der erste ist auch schon fertig, muß nur noch lakiert werden. da gehts morgen dran, jetzt werden erst mal ein paar rohlinge gefertigt...


----------



## Fangnix (28. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Echt super Teil, Hauki! #r

Das mit der Alu-Folie sieht echt gut aus!

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt auch bald meine in Farbe bestaunen dürfen. Hab da was gaaaanz großes ( ) vor. Hoffe es klapt.

Fangnix


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Threat hat wirklich nix mehr gemeinsam mit "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" aber macht ja nix:q
Hab auch mal wieder Zeit gefunden um was neues auszuprobieren um den Barschen das Leben endgültig zur Hölle zu machen:q Ich denk es is mir recht gut gelungen:q Ich hab des mit den Folien auch nochmal probiert und es is zwar ne riesen Fummelei aber die Effekte können sich sehen lassen:m 





Der Wobbler is nur 4.5 cm lang:l 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

barsch_zocker 
was ist das für eine Folie?


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hm... des war ganz mormale selbstklebende Glitzerfolie ausm Bastelgeschäft glaub Ich... 
Die Lichtreflexe sind aufm Foto nich soooo gut zu sehen, weil´s sich ja mich bewegt:q


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie hast Du die aufgeklebt? Der normale Kleber hält doch höchstens 5 Min im Wasser??? Übrigens: Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So wie die vordere Öse sitzt müßte der ganz schön stark zappeln, stimmts?


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht schön aus!!!


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
wo bleiben Deine neuen Kreationen? Haste schon´nen Kompressor?


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja der "arbeitet" schön:m  
ne ne die hält schon... Ich hab die selbstklebende Folie beim draufkleben zusätzlich mit Kleber gesichert, is ne wirkliche Fummelei, dann nen schnelltrocknenden Klarkack drüber und dann als Finish wieder Epoxy.

Das größte Problem waren die Rundungen, speziell am Gelenk, da hat nix von der Folie gehalten oder nur sehr schlecht da hab Ich´s dann mit Farbe "vertuscht"

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ja, Bondex, nu sei ma nicht so ungeduldig, ist alles in der Mache.

Alles ungekürzt mit Panne:

So Nr.1 -3


1: Markieren der Fläche für Glitter.
2: Klarlack zum Glitterkleben.
3: Wobbler mit Glitter.


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, weiter erstma nicht, hab Probleme beim Hochladen und noch kein Abendbrot...

Fangnix


----------



## Keule (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine ersten wobbis sind fertig, fehlt nur noch die eine oder andere klarlackschicht...
die teile sehen in natura hammermässig aus... und wobbeln tun die...
ich versuchs mal mit nem bild (erstversuch, ob´s klappt...?)
http://people.freenet.de/boris.gertz/IM001112.JPG


----------



## Keule (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hatt nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte... wie kriege ich das bild denn ins posting???


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es geht jetzt doch weiter mit Nr.4-6

4: Wobbler in gelb gesprüht(kommt später nach...)
5: Abkratzenwon Glitter, wei er nich mehr glitzert. #d 
6: Wobbler mit Glitter in gelb-grün.

Weiters wie Augen und Klarlack kommt morgen drauf, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Keule (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so nochmal...

```
http://people.freenet.de/boris.gertz/IM001111.JPG
```


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, einen hab ich noch. Das ist ein Popper von 4cm Länge. (Natürlich bekommt der noch ein bisschen Farbe)

Nein, Bondex, Kompressor hab ich noch nicht, werd ich vor Weihnachten auch nicht bekommen. Solange reicht auch ne Druckgasflasche.

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch probleme mit den Fotos, Keule?


----------



## Keule (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich geb nicht auf...


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Versuch doch ma Anhänge. (mach nur nicht zu große Dateinen)


----------



## Fangnix (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Wobbler sind Schööööööööön!!!!. #r


----------



## Keule (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht wirklich fangnix...
ich hab gerade die gesamte bandbreite ausgenutzt...
jetzt muß mir nur noch einer sagen, wie ich die bilder verkleinert ins poasting kriege... #t


----------



## Keule (29. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx... hat super spaß gemacht.. die nächsten rohlinge liegen schon bereit...

was meinst du mit anhänge? ich habs über die img funktion versucht. darüber hatte ich hier eine anleitung von jirko gefunden


----------



## Fangnix (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du kannst Sachen an die Postings Anhängen, indem du unter erweiert Antworten unter dem Textfeld auf ein Button mit "Anhänge verwalten" klickst. Da kannst du Bilder direkt vom PC hochladen. Dürfen aber nich größer als 97.7 KB sein. Hatte gestern so meine Probleme damit, ein Bild ist immer noch zu groß, obwohl es im Photohouse genauso groß ist, wie die anderen Bilder...


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Ich mewrke das wird schon. Waren das meine Farben?
@Keule 
konnte Dein Bild doch richtig riesig sehen! Was sollen die Monoschnüre an den Dingern? Hat das irgenteinen Effekt oder nur zum Lackieren? Wie groß sind Deine Wobbler? Welchen Draht nimmst Du? Bezugsquelle wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gutes Programm zur Bearbeitung der Bilder (Bildgröße und vieles mehr) ist Adobe Photoshop. Sehr zu empfehlen (und das sagt Euch ein Profi in Sachen Grafik und Design!!!)


----------



## barsch_zocker (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Keule Nilsmaster Fan :q 
Sehen nich schlecht aus und der erste Link funktioniert schon:m 

Ich merk schon Airbrush wird nötig sein um meinen Wobblerbauhorizont zu erweitern und um neue Spielereien auszuprobieren, weil richtig gute Farbübergänge sind sonst nur schwer zu erreichen. 
Mal schaun vielleicht zu Weihnachten:q wenn ich n bisschen rumnerv...

barsch_zocker


----------



## barsch_zocker (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab nochmal was...:q 
Der eine is wieder n "Frosch ohne Beine" aber die Farbe is nich schlecht... hehe:l 
Sind auch beide ca 5cm groß


----------



## hauki (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all

Kaum ein Wochenende nicht da, schon wieder zwei Seiten zu lesen  (die armen Fische!)

Danke auch für die netten Rückmeldungen zur ersten Creation. Der Wobbler läuft ganz gut, ich konnte ihn am Wochenende ausprobieren. Leider noch keine Fangmeldung. Verbesserungsvorschlag an mich selbst: nächstes Mal etwas weniger Blei.

Zum Thema Folie: ich hatte auch die selbstklebenden Folien (die es auch mit verschiedenen Effekten gibt) in der Hand. Hab sie im Laden gelassen, weil sie für meinen Geschmack zu dick sind. Ich hatte Probleme in der Verarbeitung befürchtet. Habs dann mit ganz normaler A&P Alufolie ausprobiert: ist dünn, glänzt, lässt sich ganz gut verarbeiten, wenn man etwas Epoxy (oder Kleber) vor dem Aufbringen unterstreicht.

Habe am Wochenende mit meinem Schwiegervater (in spe) gesprochen, der leidenschaftlicher Holz-Bastler ist und eigene Werkstatt, sowie reichhaltigen Maschinenpark besitzt. Werden versuchen in zwei Wochen mal ein paar Hartholz-Rohlinge zu produzieren, die ich dann finishen kann. Mache mich in den nächsten Tagen dran die entsprechenden Vorlagen vorzubereiten...

Frage: hat jemand nen Tipp, wo ich geeignete Schraubösen beziehen kann? Bisher waren alle zu gross, oder hatten ein zu kurzes Gewinde.

Offtopic:
Konnte am Wochenende ein auch paar schöne Entenfedern sammeln. Mal sehen, was sich aus denen noch machen lässt...

@Keule
 #r  - du bist ja gleich in die Serienfertigung eingestiegen.
Sehen gut aus die Teile - glaube auch eine Bondex-Replica entdeckt zu haben 

Macht viel Spass mit Euch #h - freue mich auf die nächsten Posts.

Viele Grüsse 
/hauki


----------



## Fangnix (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oje #t
Schon wieder soooo viele Posts, auf die man antworten muss 
Ok, der Reihe nach

@ Bondex
Jau, das sind deine Farben, die machen sich echt gut!!! Nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön!!!

@barsch_zocker
Sehn gut aus, auch ohne Farbpuste. #r

Ich hab mir jetzt das Airbrush-Einsteiger-Set von Conrat bestellt. Kostet 14,95€ uns sah recht gut aus für den Preis. Was (glaube ich) vergleichbares bei REVELL kostet 50€!!! (Ja, ja, Bondex, DU hättest bestimmt das von REVELL genommen, soviel Geld hab ich aber nicht). Kompressor kommt warscheinlich Weihnachten nach.

@all
Es gibt wieder was auf die Augen, mein neuer Popper stahlt (...) in voller Farbpracht, ihm fehlt nur noch die Klarlackdusche.

Fangnix


----------



## Keule (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,

man hier geht das ja langsam richtig los. aber der reihe nach

@ bondex
die wobbler sind zwischen 5 und 7 cm lang. mit der bebleiung liegen die "sahneteile" zwischen schimmend  und schwebend... funzt einwandfrei. (briefwaage stand beim bebleien daneben!) bin heute auch gleich ans wasser und habe sie mal an die rute gebunden, superlauf!!
die monoschnüre habe ich angebracht, um die wobbler zum abtropfen aufzuhängen. die erste klarlackschicht ist aufgebracht im "tauchverfahren, 2 weitere schichten sind aufgepinselt..
den draht habe ich mir aus einem hobbyladen geholt. ist federdraht in 0,8 mm. auf 1,00 m länge zu 0,50 eus/stck. absolut rostfrei!! benutze die dinger schon seit jahren zum pilkergießen...

@ fangnix:
thx für die "anhangserklärung"

@ barsch zocker:
der nils war auch dabei  kann nicht abstreiten, dass der modell gestanden hat...
"lackiert" habe ich die teile, bitte nicht lachen, mit plaka farbe von meiner "bastelverrückten frau" funzt einwandfrei und ist wasserfest. auch wenn das nicht so wäre, *******gal, bei 3 klarlackschichten...:q
also keine airbrush!!

@ hauki:
hast mich ertappt:g
die bachforellen könnten ähnlich ausgefallen sein..
aber die teile von bondex sehen ja auch hammermäßig aus...

so nun weiter ans basteln


----------



## muddyliz (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hauki:
Nimm um Gottes Willen kein Hartholz für Wobbler, das gibt nur lahme Enten. Nimm Weichholz, z.B. Fichte, Kiefer, Weide, dann wackeln sie gut.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## hauki (31. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@muddyliz

Danke für Deinen Hinweis.

Fichte und Kiefer dürften wir vorrätig haben. Dann werde ich es erstmal damit versuchen.

Übrigens Glückwunsch zu Deiner Page. Habe schon öfters mal dort gestöbert.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (31. August 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kleiner Tip an alle, die sich einen Airbrush zulegen wollen: KAUFT EUCH KEINEN BILLIGEN SCHUND!!! Die Pistole muß unbedingt eine Nadel besitzen und darf auf keinen Fall nach dem Zerstäuberprinzip funzen. Bei Lackfarben bekommt Ihr die Dinger nicht mehr sauber und könnt die Geräte anschließend wirklich entsorgen! Außerdem ist die Qualität des Farbauftrags meist noch schlechter als bei herkömmlichen Spraydosen und damit sind feine Schattierungen (z.B. Streifen bei Barschwobblern oder Punkte für Augen oder Forellendekor) unmöglich zu realisieren. Da könnt Ihr auch gleich das Geld in ´nen Gulli werfen und hättet es immer noch besser angelegt. Eine vernünftige Airbrushpistole für diesen Zweck kat eine 0,2 oder 0,3 mm Düse, besteht nur aus Metall und kostet um die 100 Euronen und daran ist halt nichts zu rütteln! Gute Kompressoren gibt´s von Troll oder Efbee und kosten zwischen 250 und 1000 Euronen, leider. Sie haben dafür aber schwingungsarme Luftzufur, supergute Wasserabscheider (sonst rotzt die Pistole), sind leicht und auch leise,


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe soeben einen neuen Stoff ausprobiert. Ein Stoff aus dem die Spinnfischerträume sind!!! Superleicht, relativ  flexibel, dehnbar und ziemlich bruchfest. Leider weiß ich nicht wie das Zeug heißt oder woher man das normalerweise bekommt. Es läßt sich schnitzen und auch gut schleifen. Ich habe es beim Wobblern aus dem Bach gefischt und gleich mitgenommen — gottseidank. Hier sind meine neuen Versuche damit. Das Schöne daran — es bilden sich jetzt kaum noch Blasen und es ist noch leichter als Balsa, also Top für Schwimmwobbler. Mit der Alufolie habe ich´s noch nicht so gut hinbekommen, da fehlt mir noch die Übung oder ein hilfreicher Tip, aber Glitter (1 Euro das Döschen) habe ich gleich unter die beiden Komponenten untergemischt und das Resultat ist doch nicht schlecht, oder???  Übrigens die Rohlinge sind etwa 3 cm lang


----------



## Fangnix (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Meine Güte, hast du ein Schwein, fischst einfach so, mirnichtsdirnichts Wobblerbaumaterian aus 'nem Bach.
Sehen gut aus, deine "Totalglitterwobbler". Mit 'n bisschen Farbe dazu würden sie vielleicht noch besser aussehen.

Mein Wobbler is nun TOTAL fertig, EINSATZFERTIG.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich würde es interresant finden, mal die Schnittzeichnung von euren Wobbieszu sehen. 
Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr auch meine haben (falls ich die wiederfinde).


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Schön bunt!! Hast Du den schon mal durchgezogen und läuft er auch? Ja meien Wobbler sind noch nicht fertig. Da kommt vielleicht noch Farbe drauf, es sei denn die fangen morgen im Forellenpuff so gut, daß ich mir das sparen kann!


----------



## Fangnix (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nee, hatte leider noch keine Zeit, ihn in bunt zu fischen. Hab ich aber im Forellensee (klares Wasser) unseres Vereins ma nur mit Grundierung drauf laufen lassen, ging, äh, lief, äh, schwam super.


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Heute habe ich im Forellenpuff leider nur 3 Fische erwischt. Die großte um die 45 cm, natürlich auf einen Floating- Selbstbau in Bachforellendekor. Leider waren die Fische heute nicht gerade in Beißlaune und ziemlich lethargisch! Kaum Wind nur abundzu platschen und sprangen die Forellen. Wir sahen aber nur kleine. Die Kleinste 33 cm ging auf gelben Twister, die mittlere 40 cm auf Tauwurm (50 cm flach). Eine weitere auf Tauwurm verlor ich leider kurz nach dem Anschlag, sonst keine weiteren Bisse, zielich dünn für 12 Stunden harte Arbeit! :e


----------



## Fangnix (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hab gestern erstmal mein Popper ausprobiert, ploppt aber nicht so richtig. Macht nur leise plitsch-Geräuche, hat jemant 'ne Ahnung, wie ich daraus ein lautes PLOPP machen kann???


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit Poppern habe ich auch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Funzen die auch im Fluß?


----------



## Fangnix (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Weis nicht. Bau dir ein und probier es aus!#6


----------



## barsch_zocker (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich vermute dazu is die Kopfpartie vielleicht falsch gebaut#c 

#c Da siehts jedenfalls mal anders aus klick mal da

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nochmal meine Frage — Wer kennt den oben abgebildeten Schaumstoff?


----------



## Fangnix (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch-zocker
Danke, das war auch mein Verdacht, das der Kopf innen eine Kuhle braucht und steiler sein muss. Ich glaub, ich versuch mal, das mit einer Schürze aus Plexi zu richten...
Aber alles erst nach der Klassenfahrt.(steht unmittelbar vor der Tür)

@Bondex
Tut mir leid, weiß nicht, was das für ein Zeug ist #c.
Vielleicht ist das normaler Schaumstoff, der erst durch seinen Wasseraufendhalt so geworden ist wie er ist. Keine Ahnung #c.

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also dieser Schaumstoff ist extrem feinporig (viel feiner als normales Styropor) und besteht auch nicht aus kleinen Kügelchen sondern ist homogen. Außerdem kann man das Zeug sehr gut schnitzen, es bricht nicht so schnell und läßt sich sogar schleifen.


----------



## norge1001 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bondex,

Ich glaub ich kenn das Zeugs. Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal schlau machen.
Melde mich dann wieder.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Norge1001


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@norge1001 
ja super, mach Dich mal schlau. Die anderen hier wird´s sicher auch interessieren, zumal BalsaHolz auch nicht gerade billig ist


----------



## Bondex (8. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also jetzt will ich wirklich wissen wie das Zeug heißt. Das ist noch besser als ich gedacht habe. Ich brauche nur noch grob zu schnitzen und forme den Rest durch leichtes Zusammendrücken/Kneten glatt. Habe die neuen Wobbler eben getestet — Spitze, besser kann ein Wobbler bestimmt nicht sein!


----------



## thor_sh (8. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie schwer ist das Zeug denn?
 Lassen sich kleine Partikel abschaben?


----------



## norge1001 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bondex,

Ich habe heute so Zeugs organisiert. Gib mir mal deine Adresse durch ich send dir gleich mal Muster.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Norge 1001


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@thor_sh 
Das Zeug ist ultraleicht. Ungefär so wie Stüropor oä. 


Lassen sich kleine Partikel abschaben?

also es bröselt nicht weg wenn Du das meinst. Aber schleifen kann man´s wie Balsaholz. Es ist schon so eine Art Schaumstoff aber welche?????


----------



## vazzquezz (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Schaumstoff, von dem könnte entweder sog. Styrofoam, oder PU-Schaum sein.
Styrofoam ist chemisch das gleiche wie Styropor, also auch Polystyrol. PU-Schaum ist 2K-Schaum. 

@Bondex: Versuch's für PU-Schaum mal in HH bei Polyester-Rüegg in Lokstedt
http://www.ruegg.de/ 
Da wirst Du bestimmt noch das eine oder andere Interessante zum Basteln finden.

Nachtrag: Ich hab gerade auf der Seite gesehen, daß sie keinen PU-Schaum im Online-shop haben. Im Laden hatten Sie sowas früher...


@all: Bin heute erst über den Thread gestolpert, da bekommt man ja richtig Lust...
Könnte man nicht auch einfachen Bauschaum aus'm Baumarkt nehmen und in 'ne Rohling-Form spritzen? Der wird doch auch hart, und schleifbar ist der auch...


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@vazzquezz 

»Könnte man nicht auch einfachen Bauschaum aus'm Baumarkt nehmen und in 'ne Rohling-Form spritzen? Der wird doch auch hart, und schleifbar ist der auch...«

Ja, aber wie willst Du das Innenleben eingießen? Das verrutscht doch alles, oder? Und dann hast Du das Problem, daß sich das Material bestimmt schwierig aus der Form lösen läßt. Also wenn´s funzt, dann schick mir mal ´ne PN dann komme ich vorbei und schau´s mir mal an #v


----------



## Lachsy (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

könnte vieleicht hinkommen was vazzquezz sagt oder??? folgendes hab ich dazu gefunden

Polystyrol - Hartschaumplatte hellblau , sehr druckfest ,feinporig , hochdicht, sehr leicht und schnell mit Cutter oder Thermosäge (Proxxon Heißdraht- Schneidegerät "THERMOCUT") zu bearbeiten . Ein idealer MODELLBAUWEKSTOFF mit glatter Oberfläche.
Der bewährte PS- Schaumstoff für den Modellbau, das weiße Styrofoam ist leider nicht mehr zu beschaffen. Der Grund dafür ist simpel: Es wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Der Bedarf an feinporigem PS- Schaum in weiß ist außerordentlich gering, der in den Modellbau fließende Anteil an der Gesamtproduktion liegt knapp über null. Aus diesem Grund sehen die beiden Polystyrolschaumstoff- Hersteller, die BASF und die DOW, keine Veranlassung, neben ihren hellgrün oder hellblau gefärbten Dämm- Schäumen noch weißen Schaum anzubieten.
Als Sprayfarbe zum Ansprühen empfehlen wir den Marabu- Buntlack. 






vieleicht kommt das bild besser


----------



## vazzquezz (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:  Ich hab hier im Thread das erste mal was übers (echt interessante) Wobblerbauen gelesen. Die Geschichte mit dem Styrofoam/PU kenn ich noch as der "heißen" Phase des Windsurfens, wo viele Leute selbst aus großen Schaumplatten , Harz und Glasmatten irgendwelche Gleiter zauberten...

Die Nummer mit dem Bauschaum ist mir vorhin beim Schreiben eingefallen. Eingiessen würd ich im ersten Moment garnix, sondern versuchen , einen schönen Rohling zu schäumen. Wie wärs als Form mit einer Haushaltsrolle: Ergebnis wär (so hoffe ich ) ein (unter Umständen) makelloser, schleifbarer Schaumzylinder mit Durchmesser so ca. 5-6cm.  Die weitere Bearbeitung sollte sich vom Rundholz nicht massiv unterscheiden. Was ich erinnere, ist, daß man mit dem Kleben vorsichtig sein sollte, da Styrofoam/-por von Polyesterharz aufgelöst werden!!! Also immer Epoxi, wobei dieses zwar nicht so stinkt, aber trotzdem GESUNDHEITSSCHÄDIGEND ist! Deshalb, immer wenns geht Maske, aber AUF JEDEN FALL  Handschuhe tragen...
Vor dem (Farb-)Lacken würd ich den Schaumrohling dann mit EPOXY coaten, damit die rauhe Obefläche schön glatt wird. 

Wie gesagt, ist nur ´ne Idee! Sollte ich im nahenden Winter (Sonne scheint zwar, aber trotzdem sinds nachts nur noch 6 Grad, wie ich gerade gehört hab) mal die Zeit finden, werd ich´s ausprobieren und posten...!


@Lachsy: cool! So´n Bild hab ich vorhin noch gesucht!  #v


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Geschichte mit dem Styrofoam/PU kenn ich noch as der "heißen" Phase des Windsurfens, wo viele Leute selbst aus großen Schaumplatten , Harz und Glasmatten irgendwelche Gleiter zauberten...
> 
> ... Also immer Epoxi, wobei dieses zwar nicht so stinkt, aber trotzdem GESUNDHEITSSCHÄDIGEND ist! Deshalb, immer wenns geht Maske, aber AUF JEDEN FALL Handschuhe tragen...


Hehe:m mein Onkel hat so n selbstgebautes Board:q aber des würde er recht schnell vermissen:q 

So schlimm wird des mit dem Epoxy nich sein oder? Leb ja noch und bin gesund:q 
Nee.. aber jedes mal Handschuhe? Da stößt man(n) schnell an die Grenzen seiner Fingerfertigkeit:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## vazzquezz (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe:m mein Onkel hat so n selbstgebautes Board:q aber des würde er recht schnell vermissen:q


20cm am Bug weg, schnell mit Epoxy und Glas zu... sieht Sch... aus... ist aber dicht! Und... ca 15 - 20 Rohlinge mehr  !




			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> So schlimm wird des mit dem Epoxy nich sein oder? Leb ja noch und bin gesund:q


[HAHA !] Hab schon 100mal Sonnenbrand gehabt, und diesen Sommer wieder keinen Hautkrebs gehabt...[/HAHA !]
Mal im Ernst, soweit ich erinnere, sollen Epoxidharze unter Umständen krebserregende Wirkung haben!


			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Nee.. aber jedes mal Handschuhe? Da stößt man(n) schnell an die Grenzen seiner Fingerfertigkeit:q


Besorg Dir einfach Chirurgenhandschuhe (schön eng) aus der Apotheke! Sooo filigran wie ´ne Herz-Lungen-OP (mit allen Schikanen) sehen die Holzschnitzereien hier auf der Seite ja nu auch nicht aus! Ausserdem sollt  Ihr die Handschuhe ja auch nur bei den Lackvorgängen tragen... Raspeln/Schleifen ist IMHO nicht so gefährlich  :q


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
und wenn Du jetzt noch verrätst, wo du das Zeug her hast...
@* #190 
vazzquezz 
ich hab´s auch lieber OHNE Gummi, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!
»schleifbarer Schaumzylinder mit Durchmesser so ca. 5-6cm«
Also, das wäre mir als Länge schon viel zuviel #4 und das meine ich sogar ernst — wenn Du Dir mal meinen neuesten Rohlinge ansehen möchtest, weißt Du was ich meine


----------



## Lachsy (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> ich hab´s auch lieber OHNE Gummi, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


*TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* 

aber klar bondex, hier die links
http://www.styrocut.de/
http://www.zeichenshop.com/c334.html


----------



## barsch_zocker (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> *TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


Muss das sein???...:q :q :q  das is n Bastelforum :q :q :q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## thor_sh (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex..ich denke, es könnte Perimeterdämmstoff sein ..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30520&item=5919929669


----------



## Fangnix (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soo, bin zurück, hab ja gepostet, was das Zeug hält!!!
So weit ich weiß, sind die Balzerwobbler, zumindest einige, auch geschäumt. Ich weis das, hab ma einen (meinen ersten Wobbler überhaubt) zerlegt #t , unfreiwillig natürlich.

Das was Bondex da macht, sieht einer Herz-OP doch schon verdammt ähnlich... :q


----------



## Bondex (11. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Wieso was haste denn? Tatüü??? Wie wat ? Wat denn? Häh?!! Naja, gut — äh mal was anderes: Danke für Deinen Link. Aber superteuer das Zeuxe finde ich!!!


----------



## Lachsy (11. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, vieleicht solltes du öfter mal am Wasser spazieren gehn, vieleicht findes sich noch was davon?? vieleicht gib es eine Kostengünstige alternative zu dem Material?
Aber jetzt nicht alles in der Wohnung auseinandernehmen  
@wegem dem tatutataaaaaa , naja hab zwischen den zeilen gelesen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (11. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 

»wegem dem tatutataaaaaa , naja hab zwischen den zeilen gelesen« 

Tja, Fraun lesen immer das was sie besonders interessiert, kennt man ja  

Gehe heute gleich wieder mit der Wathose in den Bach. Mal sehn ob wieder was anschwemmt. Wenn ja brauche ich nur zur Quelle des Flüßchens hoch zu Wandern und müßte dann schließlich zum Ursprung der sich ab und zu lösenden Dämmstoffe gelangen :q  :q  :q  Sind ja nur 70 Km. Da lauern sicher noch der eine oder andere Esox auf mich, wenn ich mich nicht irre #h


----------



## p_regius (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich verfolg den Thread nun schon 'ne Weile, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter. Bin auch chronisch unbegabt für jegliches Handwerk.
Bis jetzt hab ich schon Balsaholz gekauft, hurra!
Gibt es denn keine idiotensichere Anleitung?
Suche:
- "Schnittmuster" für's Holz
- Was braucht's für Werkzeug? Reicht Schnitzmesser/Schleifpapier?
- Deppensichere Anfänger-Anleitung!

Vor allem das Zuschneiden gibt im Moment Probleme, sehe nirgends genaue Schnittmuster und habe keine Ahnung wie man da Sägen soll (Laubsägeli?)!

HILFE, ich will meinen ersten eigenen Wobbler, und wenn das Teil aus 'nem Korkzapfen geschnitzt ist ...!


----------



## Lachsy (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@p_regius
schau mal beim Ernst seine Seite Vorbei 
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## hauki (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo p_regius,

"Schnittmuster" kannst Du im Web einige finden und auch bebilderte Anleitungen (eigentlich idiotensicher). Sieh Dir einfach mal die verschiedenen Links an, die in diesem Thread schon gepostet wurden und stöber die Seiten durch.

Bei den Bauanleitungen bzw. Schnittmustern solltest Du beachten für welche Art Holz sie gedacht sind. Balsa ist sehr leicht und eignet sich nicht für alle Arten von Wobblern, wenn´s schwerer werden soll, dann hat muddyliz z.B. Kiefer empfohlen. Hartholz wie Buche und Eiche ist wohl nur was für Jerks (?).

Schnitzmesse und Schleifpapier (verschiedene Körnungen) sind denke ich vollig ausreichend für die Bearbeitung von Balsaholz. Eine kleine (Bogen-)Säge brauchst Du auch noch.

Kann Dir auch das Buch von Hans Nordin empfehlen, welches hier schon erwähnt wurde. Da sind auch eine Menge Modelle zum Nachbauen ("Schnittmuster") drin, wenn Du es nicht selbst versuchen möchtest. Ich habe mein Exemplar gebraucht bekommen, die Auflage ist wohl schon vergriffen.

Aber hier die Daten:
Hans Nordin, Wobbler, Verlag Müller Rüschlikon, ISBN 3-275-01309-2

Durchhalten und viel Spass und Erfolg beim Basteln!

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also Schnittmuster zu bekommen dürfte sicher kein Problen darstellen, man sucht sich einfach Bild von nem Wobbler der einem gefällt oder noch besser nimmt einen den man besitzt und macht einfach daraus ne Schablone. Wenn man den Wobbler vor sich hat überminnt man bestimmte Maße, z.B. die Länge, Breite und Höhe immer an mehreren Stellen! Und des geht am besten mit ner Schieblehre, aus den gewonnenen Maßen zeichnet man sich ne Schablone

Aber mit der richtigen Bebleiung und Tauchschauffel bringt man fast jede Form Bewegung is sicher auch ne Erfahrungssache aber des bekommt man recht schnell...

Zu ner Anleitung, ich arbeite da noch an was aber is sicher bald fertig, ich weiß noch nich wann|kopfkrat 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wobbler bauen ist nicht weiter schwer. Ich benutze in der Regel nur drei Werkzeuge:

Laubsäge, Schmirgelpapier(30,150,400) und eine Zange.



Es gibt zwei Arten, Wobbler zu bauen, die beide Vor- und Nachteile haben.

1. Sandwich-Bauweise:

Man sägt aus dünnem Balsa( 7.5 bis 10 mm) *zwei* Wobblerformen aus, die dementsprechend gut gearbeitet sein müssen, damit die nachher gut aufeinander passen. Nun wird die Achse aus Stahldraht zurechtgebogen, so das man zwei bis 3 Ösen erhält, je nachdem, wie viele Drillinge man verwenden will. Danach wird alles mit Epoxi zusammengeklebt. Man kann dabei auch schon das Gewicht einfügen. Dabei aufpassen, das es mittig sitzt! Wenn das Epoxi trocken ist, den Wobbler feilen, schnitzen oder schleifen. Wenn das Gewicht noch nicht drin ist, ein Loch von unten reinbohren und das Gewicht hinzugeben. Mann kann das Loch provisorisch mit TESA zukleben und im Waschbecken prüfen, wann der Wobbler schwer genug ist, also richtig schwimmt, ohne Schlagseite oder so. Jetzt die Löcher mit Epoxi schließen und glatt schmirgeln. Fehlt noch die Tauchschaufel; Die wird aus Plexi oder Geodreiecken () ausgesägt. In den Wobbler nun ein Schlitz einsägen und die Schaufel mit Epoxi (womit denn sonst) einkleben. Nun ist er fertig zum Lackieren. Du kannst die Schaufel auch erst nach dem Lackieren einkleben, dann brauchst du die nicht abzukleben.



2. Aus einem Stück:

Mann sägt den Wobbler aus einem dickeren Stück Holz aus ( 15 bis 20 mm) und schnitzt ihn zurecht. Danach aufsägen, Achse rein, zukleben, Gewicht rein, Schaufel ran und lackieren.



Schnittmuster wollte ich dir geben, bekomme die aber nicht in den Text...
Vieleicht als Anhang? Ich probiers mal...


Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
also ich mache den Sägeschnitt für die Achse immer schon vor dem Schnitzen in den rohen Klotz. Sollte der Schnitt ausfransen wird er bei der Weiterverarbeitung locker kaschiert. Außerdem nutze ich weitere Werkzeuge hier ein Foto...

1 Plastikrest (von Tintenpatronenverpackung) darauf mische ich mein Epoxi mit der selbstgebastelten Dubbingnadel 2. das feine Designermesser 3 benutze ich für das eigendliche Schnitzen, das grobe Messer 4 zum Auftrennen der gesägten Blöcke. Das Edelstahlpfalzbein 5 (natürlich selber gemacht) benutze ich zum Öffnen der Sprengringe. 6 Die Schieblehre dient zum Vermessen der Proportionen von Masterwobblern. 7 Pinzette ist gut zum einsetzen der Augen und entnehmen von Sprengringen... die grobe  Feile 8 (Schleifpapier 60er auf Holzleiste aufgeklebt) erlaubt schnelles Abtragen des Materials. Verschiedene Feinmechaniker Zangen 9 wie Seitenschneider, Rundzange und Knipser helfen beim Biegen, Rödeln, einsetzen der Sprengringe und Einschlaufen der Drillinge und Kürzen des Drahtes und dem Zuschnitt von Plexiglas oder Blech (Schaufeln). Die Papierschere 10 benutze ich zum Schneiden des Bleiblechs und für weicheres Schaufelmaterial. Das Eisensägeblatt 11 ist fein genug für das empfindliche Balsaholz oder für den Schaum (wo bleibt der eigendlich???) und hat auch die richtige Dicke. Verschiedene selbstgebastelte Feilen aus Holz mit unterschiedlichen Körnungen eignen sich hervorragend zum Glätten. Man arbeitet damit einfach genauer als mit dem bloßen Papier in der Hand. So jetzt ran an die Arbeit!!! |bla:    :g


----------



## Fangnix (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach, ist doch alles viel zu umständlich mit so viel Material, ich komme auch mit weniger zurecht!


----------



## Fangnix (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@p_regius

So hier erstmal eine Zeichnung, die anderen sind zu groß...
Ich hoffe, du verstehst, wie die Zeichnung gemeint ist.
Ich verkleinere die, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
»Ach, ist doch alles viel zu umständlich mit so viel Material, ich komme auch mit weniger zurecht!«

Wiso umständlich?  ;+ Misch Du Dein Epoxi mit den Fingern an! ;+  |kopfkrat Also ich finde den Einsatz von gutem Werzeug nicht umständlich, nur so kann man effektiv und vor allem präzise Wobbler bauen, besonders wnn es um kleinere Modelle geht. Manchmal kommen bei mir auch noch Bormaschine und Minifräse (Drehmel) zum Einsatz für nachträgliche Bleitaschen oder Rasseln


----------



## Fangnix (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Haha, beim Epoxi mischen bin ich fein raus, Mischwanne und Rührstab sind bei Uhu mit dabei. |supergri

Ja, OK, ohne (Stand)bohrmaschine komm ich meistens auch nicht aus..., aber ich brauch fast nie Schnitzmesser!


----------



## norge1001 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Habs gelesen und kann nur sagen, dass der Schaum bereits an dich unterwegs ist.
und eine kleine Überaschung ist auch dabei.

Grüße Norge1001

und ausserdem, sei nicht so ungeduldig....
gut Ding braucht Weile


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@norge1001 
freu mich schon

»und ausserdem, sei nicht so ungeduldig....
gut Ding braucht Weile«

na klar ,fiel mir bloß gerade wieder ein — ich hatte es schon vergessen!

@Fangnix
Ich benutze auch die Großbehälter (0,5 L) und fülle mir den Saft immer in große Spritzen ab. So kann ich sehr genau dosieren und mit der Dubbingnadel exakt (auch innerhalb der Ösen) auftragen.


----------



## Lachsy (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@norge1001
Günther, habe heute die post von dir bekommen. Danke für den Schaumstoff. Die beiligende Überraschung ist klasse  #6 . Mache die augen zu ,und denke ich wäre am Schottischen Lachsfluß  |laola: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Briefkasten blieb bisher noch leer. Da bin ich aber gespannt...


----------



## Lachsy (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Briefkasten blieb bisher noch leer. Da bin ich aber gespannt...



ich glaube nicht das es in den briefkasten passt  |kopfkrat . Es kommt wohl ein netter Herr oder Frau mit einem Päckchen  |wavey: 
Lass dich überraschen bondex


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
oh Mann, ich flipp hier noch aus vor Spannung!!!


----------



## Lachsy (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
die überraschung zeige ich dir nicht  :g  sage auch nicht was es ist.  |supergri 
aber so sieht das material aus






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Whow!!!! Das brauche ich auch. Schon damit gebastelt?


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Und wieso hast Du das denn? Du wolltest das doch gar nicht...


----------



## Lachsy (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

doch ich will auch mal ein wobbler selber basteln, und der Winter kommt bestimmt . 
Sag mal machst du die tauchschaufeln aus Plexiglas? wenn ja welche dicke sollte man nehmen?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
ja Plexiglas und zwar das weiche aus dem Baumarkt. Das andere ist zu spröde und bricht ganz schnell. 1mm reicht völlig. Man sollte es mit der Schere schneiden könne. Geht das nicht, ist das Material dazu nicht geeignet. Kannst auch Deckel von Tupperdosen nehmen oder Messingblech...


----------



## barsch_zocker (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na ich bin mal gespannt ob des "der" Schaum is...
Wart auf eure Prototypen, der Schaum is ja sicher recht leicht zu bearbeiten dann dürfte des ja nich lang dauern|supergri 

Sieht aber schon interessant aus

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hab mal den Schaumstoff von norge1001 geschnitten. Als vorbild habe ich mal ein Wobblerbausatz genommen . Ist nur ein Rohling . Die druckstellen hab ich verursacht  #q 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
also ich warte noch mit dem Bauen. Habe da so meine Probleme mit der Post. Meine Briefe kommen ständig zurück (angeblich zu wenig Porto) und Pakete werden erst gar nicht geliefert, jedenfalls ist bei mir noch keines angekommen.


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
schön geworden. Konntest Du das Zeug schleifen? Wie groß? Mach mal fertig und zeig dann mal ´n Bild OK?


----------



## Lachsy (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja läßt sich schleifen. Sogar sehr leicht, habe nur schleifpapier hier mit feiner körnung P400. Werde mal weiter schleifen, wenn er fertig ist zeig ich ihn euch.

Bondex setzt du durchgehende Stangen in den Wobbler ein? Vermute das schraubösen nicht sehr lange halten werden bzw ausreissen

hier nochmal ein bild , geschliffen und ungeschliffen





mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist meine bisher kleinste Kreation aus Schaumstoff. Inklusive Ösen ganze 1,5 cm lang!!! Witzig oder? Weiß bloß nicht welche Fische man damit überlistet — vielleicht Raubstichling oder richtig bissige Lauben |supergri


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist ja wirklich interissant wie ihr eure Wobbler baut aber ich spar mir die Zeit lieber und gehe angeln , wenn ich mal nene Wobbler brauch dann geh ich in den Angelladen und kauf mir ein ....


----------



## Lachsy (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja wirklich interissant wie ihr eure Wobbler baut aber ich spar mir die Zeit lieber und gehe angeln , wenn ich mal nene Wobbler brauch dann geh ich in den Angelladen und kauf mir ein ....



 #d  #d  #d  #d


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|peinlich Was kaufen kann jeder, 
hier gehts darum sich damit zu beschäftigen Köder zu dublizieren oder aber komplett selbst zu entwerfen, um die Köder noch besser an "sein" Gewässer oder "seinen" Zielfisch anzupassen.
Aber dazu muss man mit offenen Augen angeln gehen und mehr können als ne Packung aufzureißen|kopfkrat 

Nimm dir mal die Zeit nen Wobbler selbst zu bauen, das angeln damit is was komplett anderes. Da wird jeder damit gefangene Fisch zum erlebnis weil es "dein" Köder is den hat kein anderer und selbst wenn du´s schaffst die gleiche Form haargenau 2mal zu bauen jeder Wobbler is anders, läuft anders und fängt anders...
Ich kann behaupten wenn bei uns andere Angler mit ihrem Zeugs keine Barsche fangen... ich fang welche mit meinen Wobblern

Denk mal nach...


@Bondex willst ins Guinness Buch?  

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Günther
habe da heute Nachmittag ein Klingeln an der Tür gehört. Mir kam da nur so eine Hand mit einem blauen Planet, ich meine Paket, entgegen und schwupps war der Typ wieder verschwunden. Also allerbesten Dank. Habe nur mal einen Schleiftest gemacht. Nächste Woche werde ich mit dem Bau beginnen. Das Zeug ist härter als das von mir, leider aber auch grobporiger als das weiße von mir. Wie heißt denn nun dieser Schaum von Dir???
Deine Überraschung ist gelungen. Was hast Du denn damit zu tun???

@Counter-Striker 
wo bekommst Du denn 1,5 cm Wobbler???

@Barschzogger
»@Bondex willst ins Guinness Buch?« Meinst wohl willste mal WIEDER ins Guinesbuch    Ne Quatsch, ist aber mal´n Versuch wert. Ich finde kleine Wobbler sind deshalb so gut weil sie fast jeden Fisch fangen auch Friedfische und außerdem nimmt sie auch ein fast satter Fisch, eben solche Forellen die im Puff lethargish rumdümpeln.


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
die Ösen müssen in jedem Fall verbunden sein - durchgehender Draht ist immer noch am besten. Habe Dir mal eine Querschnittskizze gemacht. Die Bleibeschwerung sollte etwas nach hinten verlagert sein, damit sich der Wobbler besser werfen läßt und sich nicht überschlägt und dadurch verhängt. Außerdem sollten sich die ösen unterhalb der Mittellinie befinden, damit der Wobbler besser läuft #6


----------



## Lachsy (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so bondex dann frage ich weiter 
wie bekommst du den draht da rein? schneidest du die wobbler auseinander???
Ich weis fragen über fragen . 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Du meinst wohl, der Wobbler ist winzig, nicht witzig, oder  :m

@Lachsy
Ich greife Bondex mal vor, da ich grerade im Net bin.
Ja, der ganze Wobbler muss einmal der Länge nach aufgeschnitten werden (so mach ich das jedenfalls, wenn ich die aus einem Stück baue) und dann wird die Achse, die man zurechtgebogen hat, und das Blei reingetan (für's Blei muss man meisten bohren) und nun wird alles wieder zugekebt.


----------



## Lachsy (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke Fangnix,
dann werde ich mal schneiden 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## hauki (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

sind ja tolle Entwicklungen bei Euch mit dem neuen Material. Würde mich brennend interessieren, wie das Zeug heisst. Und natürlich ob´s auch gut funktioniert. Komme derzeit leider kaum zum basteln oder angeln 

Denke aber daran in nächster Zeit eine Serie von Wobblern aus Kiefer aufzulegen. Leider war ich bisher vergeblich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Schraubösen. Barsch_Zocker hatte immerhin Online-Shops in NL ausfindig gemacht, die sowas führen (verlinkt von Lurebuilding 101). Kaum zu glauben, dass man sowas in D (scheinbar) nicht kriegen kann.

Zumindest bin ich heute in einem alten Eisenwaren-Laden im München der Sache etwas näher gekommen. Endlich kleine Schraubösen, aber leider Gewinde zu kurz (ca. 10mm). Hab trotzdem mal welche mitgenommen, vielleicht taugen sie für kleinere Exemplare (vgl. Attachment).

Wer was zum Thema Schraubösen bzw. Bezugsquellen weiss: bitte melden.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Der Wobblerrohling wird der Länge nach mit dem von mir beschriebenen Sägeblatt (Bild weiter oben Werkzeuge für Wobblerbau) bis ungefär zur Hälfte eingesägt. Dann der Draht mit Epoxi eingeklebt. In das noch flüssige Epoxi kommt auch gleich das Blei zur Beschwerung und so ist der Wobbler schon fast fertig

@hauki 
von Fertigösen halte ich nicht viel, die reißen sicher mit der Zeit aus (jedenfalls bei Schaumwobblern) Außerdem teuer, schwer, passen nie, klobig und lange nicht so Fischsicher wie eine durchgehende Stange aus Edelstahldraht. Selbst wenn der Hecht den Wobbler in  1000 Stücke zwerfleischen sollte, wird er trotzdem immer noch sicher gehalten und geht nicht verloren.


----------



## hauki (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex,

die Ösen sind natürlich nicht für Schaum- oder Balsa-Wobbler gedacht, sondern für die geplante Serie aus Kiefer. Habe zumindest an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass die Schraubösen absolut zuverlässig sind, wenn korrekt gerarbeitet wurde:

- Löcher vorbohren, ca. 0,5 - 1mm kleiner als Gewindedurchmesser
- Abfüllen mit Uhu Endfest (oder anderem Kleber)
- Öse eindrehen
- Nochmal ein Tropfen Kleber drauf

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Fangnix (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hauli, wenn du so viele Probleme mit dem besorgen der Ösen hast, säg die Dinger einfach auf und tu eine durchgehende Achse rein. So viel mehr Arbeit ist das auch nicht.


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Um euch hier mal auf dem Laufenden zu halten was ich so treib 
hier mal wieder was ausführliches.
Für Leute die mit nem Modem online sind sicher etwas langwierig
aber sicher nich minder interessant|supergri 






Vorbild






Schablone
















Genau in der mitte aufsägen






1-1.5mm Stahldraht als Achse biegen









Öffnung für die Tauchschaufel sägen und passgenau nacharbeiten






Fertige Tauchschaufel mit Aussparung für den Draht
Das Plexi für die Tauchschaufel is 3mm dick und n Reststück aus der Schule






Rassel einbauen is auch keine Kunst. Einfach 8mm Loch bohren ca. 12 -14mm tief, also knapp aber nich durchgehend|supergri Da ne kleine Stahl- oder Bleikugel (3-4mm durchm.) rein, dann n 8mm Rundholzstab nehmen und ne 3-4mm dicke "Scheibe" absägen. Die mit Epoxy einkleben und wenns ausgehärtet is wieder plan schleifen.

Den Rest wie Grundieren und Weißen Grundanstrich verpassen hab ich mir dann aber doch gespart|supergri 






Fast fertig... fehlt noch Farbe und der endgültige Lackpanzer

Vielleicht hilt das Posting einigen von euch weiter...

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

cool, haste klasse gemacht  #6  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
schön gemacht! Womit hast Du den Wobbler der längenach aufgesägt? Oder Hast Du ih komplett in der Mitte in 2 Hälften geschnitten? Wie schleifst Du Dein Holz? erst mit ´ner Fräse und dann mit ´nem Dremel oder alles von Hand? Mit Feile oder Raspel. Spannst du den Wobbler zum Schleifen ein???

@Lachsi
Ist Deiner bereits fertig? ;+  |kopfkrat


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So viele Fragen...|kopfkrat 

Also die Wobbler hab ich mit ner Säge von unten aufgesägt, 
der Körper bleibt bzw. is einteilig.
Zum schleifen benutz ich bis jetzt nur Feilen, ne Holzraspel und Schleifpapier 
in verschiedenen Körnungen... alles Handarbeit
Wenn ich mit der Raspel oder Feilen arbeite, 
mit denen ich die gröberen Arbeiten mach spann ich den Rohling schon ein, geht einfacher und schneller auch wenn man ihn alle paar sek wieder rausnehmen 
muss um zu kontrollieren obs langsam stimmt...

barsch_zocker


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#q Hab ich vergessen...

Den Wobbler erst der länge nach aufsägen und dann die Rundungen verpassen,
geht wesentlich einfacher des aufm 4kant Holz anzuzeichnen#6


----------



## Fangnix (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boa, da hat sich ja einer ganz viel Mühe gegeben!!! #r

Und dann noch eine so gute, detailierte Fotoserie, echt toll!!!

Hihi, hab ich glück, das ich wenigsten ISDN habe |supergri 

Wie lang ist'n der? Hast du die Schablone selber entworfen?


----------



## Lachsy (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne noch nicht, bekomme nächste woche , erstmal Draht um die Stangen zu bauen und plexiglas, hab für sowas mein vitamin B 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne hab einfach nen 6" Jake als Vorbild genommenund danach die Schablone gemacht, der is ca. 15cm lang

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, mein neuster, Klarlack ist noch nicht trocken...

Gehört auch zur Klein-Wobbler-LIGA, mit ganzen 3,9 cm.
Na gut, an die von Bondex reicht er noch nicht ran, ist aber mal ein Anfang.

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
ja wird langsam mit dem Lacken (gutes Material ist eben wichtig) Mir erscheint die Tauchschaufel etwas zu gerade (Winkel) Mal ´ne Frage: Warum baust Du die Wobbler immer so dick?
@barsch_zocker 
welche Art von Säge meinte ich. Kreissäge, Bandsäge, Fuchsschwanz, Stahlsäge. Und dann wie triffst Du genau die Mitte ohne abzurutschen?


----------



## Fangnix (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Der Wobbler ist ein Tiefläufer. Deshalb ist der so dick und die Schaufel so gerade. Hab ich extra für den Vereinseigenen Forellenteich gebaut, das ist ein ehemaliger Baggersee, der schnell auf bis zu sechs Meter abfällt.

Vorbild war der (deutlich größere) Rapala Dives To.

Gesprüht hab ich mit dem Airbrush von Conrat ( ca.15 €)
Funzt ganz gut, bräuchte nur ein Kompressor, die Druckluft aus Flaschen ist WIRKLICH TOTALER MIST! Aber das Geld für ein Kompressor hab ich leider nicht...


----------



## Fangnix (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Barsch_zocker

Bevor ich das ganz vergesse, wie hast du diese geniale Lakierung hinbekommen???


----------



## Bondex (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat Barschzocker den Wobbler nicht selber gebaut sondern ihn nur als Muster für seinen Nachbau verwendet, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## barsch_zocker (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja. stimmt#6 
Falls du den Wobbler auf den ersten Bild der Bilderserie meinst das is der gekaufte... die zwei auf dem letzten Bild sind die selbstgebauten:q 
Bis ich sowas schaff dürfte noch n bisschen Zeit vergehen:q 

@Bondex 
Also auf dem Wobbler wird zuerst die mitte Markiert






Und an den Rändern mit der Puksäge (die mit dem orangenen Griff) eingesägt






Hat man an beiden enden eine Rille wird die andere Säge (Gärungssäge) genommen und die Rillen präzise miteinander verbunden, funktioniert eigentlich ohne Probleme#6 

Die Sägen; Bild 1 Puksäge
Bild 2 Gärungssäge#6 









barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh, hab nicht genau hingeguckt...
Es könnte aber ein großer Ansporn sein, so etwas ma zu schaffen.
Ich möchte ein so ähnliches Muster auch mal sprühen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich die Schuppen hinbekomme. #t
@Bondex oder andere Lackierexperten, habt ihr ne Idee?

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja mit Schablonen kann man so etwas Ähnliches erreichen oder du spannst vor dem Lacken eine Art (Aquarienkescher-Netz) über den Rohling


----------



## hamburger Jung (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich muss schon sagen, ein fettes RESPEKT an euch Bastler! Echt geniale Postings mit tollen Anleitungen und Bildern. Mir wären die Wobler allerdings zu schade zum Angeln. Bei soviel vorausgegangener Bastelarbeit ärgert man sich doch doppelt und dreifach, wenn man einen durch einen Hänger verliert.
Es macht echt Spaß eure Beiträge zu lesen. Weiter so!
Wenn ich die Zeit und einen Bastelplatz hätte würde ich auch viel mehr basteln.


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So viel Zeit und Platz braucht man auch wieder nich am besten man baut ne Serie mit 5-10 Stück, nach den zweiten oder dritten Wobbler hat man die Handgriffe.:q 
Es ist also empfehlenswert alle Schritt für Schritt zu Bauen d.h. z.B. erst alle schleifen oder ausbleien usw.
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll...
Zum Platz, ich hab auch nur nen kleinen Tisch im Keller dazu zu Verfügung aber weil ich auch gern nach dem Basteln alles stehen und liegen lasse is der dauer belagert:q 

@fangnix
Dazu müsste man das Schuppenmuster irgendwie aus reflexfolie "ausstanzen" können, das wär ne feine Sache#6 

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

barsch_zocker


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann man so eine Folie selbst machen? Als an Reflexfolie zu kommen is ja kein Problem 
aber die so zu bearbeiten?|kopfkrat 






barsch_zocker


----------



## muddyliz (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ barsch_zocker:
Das dürfte mit einfachen Mitteln schwer sein.
Alternativvorschlag:
Wobbler grundieren und nach dem Trocknen mit Leuchtfarbe anmalen. Lack trocknen lassen. Dann mit Bootslack überlackieren und auf den nassen Bootslack Glitter streuen. Der Glitter haftet dann fest im/ am Lack.
Wenn du bis nach Weihnachten wartest, wird der Glitter oft billiger verschleudert (z.B. bei Dehner). Der Glitter von Dehner ist nicht flach sondern es sind mehr so kleine Bröckchen. Dadurch wird der Wobbler rauer. Und wie viele Experten berichten, fängt ein angeknabberter (und damit rauer) Köder besser als ein neuer, glatter Köder.


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Glitter und Folie sind kein Problem hab ich alles da:q 
Ich nehm lieber den etwas teureren Glitter ausm Bastelladen, der Glitter von Dehner gibts zwar in großen Mengen und günstig.
Selbstleuchtendes Pulver hab ich auch schon länger im Einsatz, wirkt besonders bei den Augen gut#6 

Bei Hakuma hab ich grad was feines gefunden, so könnte ich mir des vorstellen#6 





Quelle: Hakuma

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Solche Folien kann man leider mit einfachen Mitteln nicht selber machen. Sie entstehen mit Lazern in einer Art Holografieverfahren. Man kann soetwas aber faken wenn man die Folie mit dem Airbrush teilüberlackiert. Z.B. ein feines Gitter/Sieb/Gardienenrest über die Folie spannen und dann sprayen. Aber wozu? Solche Wobbler kann man schließlich überall kaufen. Ich bezweifel allerdings daß sie auch besser fangen als einfachere Glitterwobbler oder farbig bemalte Modelle wie etwa die von Fangnix.


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wer kat´s hier schon mal mit vergolden, versilbern oder verchromen versucht? Das wäre doch mal interessant weiter zu spinnen. Soll gar nicht so schwer sein mit Blattgold...


----------



## Lachsy (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ihr wolltes es ja nicht anders, ihr wollt ihn ja sehn  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Wir haben ihn gesehen, jetzt mach ihn aber schnell wieder weg :q  :q  :q Nee echt, der sie super aus! Haste das Viech schon mal schwimmen lassen? Gratulation auch zum neuen Bild.
Hier sind meine neuesten »Fliegen« stehen kurz vor´m Lacken


----------



## Lachsy (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne geschwommen ist er noch nicht, re muss noch trocknen, dann wird die tauchschaufel eingeklebt und er bekommt seine klarlackschicht. Und dann erfolgt die Wassertaufe, hoffe  das ich ihn samstag wässern kann 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsi ich drück dir die Daumen. Wenn er nicht läuft verhöker ihn bei Ebay, aber nur nicht gleich aufgeben.


----------



## Lachsy (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> lachsi ich drück dir die Daumen. Wenn er nicht läuft verhöker ihn bei Ebay, aber nur nicht gleich aufgeben.



ne verhöckert wird er nicht,nacher werde ich berühmt und die teile kosten dann richtig geld  :q  wieso aufgeben? ich doch nicht, bin hartnäckig 
 |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex von Cormoran gabs doch auch mal Wobbler mit Federn dran:q 
sehen nich schlecht aus aber wirkt die Tauchschaufel nich wie n Hakenschutz,
also greift der Haken dann auch richtig?

@Lachsy sieht auch nich schlecht aus#6 
Dein Wobblerbaudebüt?

Fliege + Wobbler
Twister + Wobbler|kopfkrat Hab ich auch schon gesehen auf meinen Streifzügen duchs www:q 
da lässt sich sicher auch was machen so in der Richtung#6 







Quelle Luremania

barsch_zocker


----------



## arno (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Mal ne Frage:
Was heist k2 Lack?


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Abkürzung für 2 Komponenten Lack#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

»wirkt die Tauchschaufel nich wie n Hakenschutz,
also greift der Haken dann auch richtig?«

Ja vielleicht??? Habe ihn noch nicht getestet. Vielleicht kürze ich die Schaufel noch oder ändere den Winkel durch Erhitzen. Mit dem Drilling wird das ber sicher kein Problem denke ich


----------



## Lachsy (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy sieht auch nich schlecht aus#6
> Dein Wobblerbaudebüt?
> barsch_zocker



ja mein debüt in komplett selber gebaut. er hat gerade sein bad im klarlack gehabt und trockned nun. leider hatten die bei uns im Baumarkt nur 2mm dickes plexi. Not mach ja erfinderisch. Da ich immer CD-rohline in einer spindel kaufe, liegt oben eine scheibe Plastik drauf. die kann man gut nehmen für tauchschaufeln. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
CDs kannste voll vergessen. Das Zeug bricht viel zu schnell und läßt sich schlecht verarbeiten. Nimm lieber Messingblech oder den Deckel von ner Tupperdose


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex, kein CD-rohling sondern eine plastikscheibe die zur sicherung, auf bzw unter den rohlingen liegt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja ich weiß was Du da meinst, ist aber dasselbe Material


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex hat mir mit seiner Wobbler - Fliegekombination nen neuen Anstoß zum Kreativ werden gegeben, mich aber auch an was erinnert#6 ...

Ihr habt Glück denn ich habs wieder gefunden#6 Da is es (recht oben das Bild anklicken) und hier nochmehr

@Bondex wenn du sowas baust ich wär nich abgeneigt es zu testen:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker
die ratte sieht ja auch cool aus  |uhoh: 

hier kommt mein kunstwerk :l  nochmal geknipst  , der glitter kommt nach dem klarlack besser. Der wobbler ist ein unikat , traue ich mich eigendlich ihn zu wässern???  #c


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
jau supi schmied rin in Teich


----------



## barsch_zocker (24. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

 KLICK! #6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## barsch_zocker (24. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|kopfkrat Noch mehr... #t hätte auch in einen Post gepasst  WIEDER KLICKEN ... 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine beiden neusten   













mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast du deinen anderen Wobbler schon getestet?
Und wie groß sind die?

Der Glitter im Lack macht sich gut#6 auf meinen Bildern hat man kaum was davon gesehen:c 
Aber nochmal zum Glitter..."weniger ist mehr"#6 
Die Augen sehen gut aus, sind gekauft oder?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es ist sehr feiner glitter "Holografieglitter Silberholo " werde mir auch anderen besorgen 

ne geteste noch nicht, haben gerade ihren klarlack hinter sich. Erster test wird in der badewanne erfolgen . Grösse mit tauchschaufel , der obere 10cm und der andere 8 cm

Ja die augen sind gekauft

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kleiner Tipp zum Augenbau. Ich bin ja immer für selber machen! Nimm dünne Holofolie und mache zwarze Pünktchen drauf. Danach jeweils einen tropfen 2K Epoxi. Härten lassen und anschließend grob ausschneiden. Der überstehende Rest kann mit dem Feuerzeug »weggekokelt« werden.


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

cooler tip Bondex, werde ich machen waren eh meine letzten klebeaugen   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn man die Folie vorher auschneidet oder noch besser (und schneller) ausstanzt gehts noch besser, weil der Epoxy durch seine zähflüssige Konsistenz nich über den "Rand" läuft#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, damit das leichter verständlich wir habe ich mal ein paar gebastelt und davon Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und so sehen sie fertig aus


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn kleine Epoxikanten überstehen sollten macht das überhaupt nichts, da ich sie sowieso in das flüssige Epoxi beim Wobblerbau schon einarbeite


----------



## Fangnix (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
Coole Teile #r

@Bondex
Die Augen sehen super aus, wo bekomme ich die Holofolie her?


----------



## fishing-hase (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi 
 ich verfolge den bericht zwat erst seit gestern aber ich bin trotzdem total angetan.
 achso ich bin fishing-hase. lachsy könnte mich von barsch-alarm.de kennen!!
 dort habe ich schon einmal einen ähnlichen artikel geschrieben(es haben aber nicht sehr viele geantwortet!!)

 ich vesruche schon seit monaten einen wobbler selber zu bauen.
 er hatte aber immer schräg seite oder tauchte nicht ab.
 versuche jetzt sofort mal einen neuen zu bauen.

 hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann mal Willkommen an Board#h 
Das Forum is schon n bisschen aktiver als Barschalarm:q ...Also viel Spaß hier

Zu deinem Wobbler, das der Schlagseite hat könnte an ner ungenauen oder falschen Bebleiung liegen
aber da können wir sicher helfen#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Fishing-hase,

Gaaaanz am Anfang (Seite zwei, oder so) hat Bondex eine Skizze hingepostet, die hilft dir vielleicht schon. Sonst ist wie schon gesagt eine symetrische Bebleiung und eine symetrische Form und eine symetrische Schaufel wichtig. Is alles nicht schwer, man muss nur genau genug arbeiten...

Fangnix


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo fishing-hase |wavey: 
wo du dich überall rumtreibst  :q 
ich habe bei meinen wobblern gar kein blei drin, werden eh geschleppt. Test war heute in der badewanne. lauf war gut, etwas schräglauf, der aber durch biegen der vorderen öse nach rechts bzw links abgefangen wurde. Wobei der richtige lauf auch erst durch anbringen der drillinge kam. Aber der härtetest steht noch aus. Also Zander, Hecht und barsch in holland nehmt euch in acht 

@fangnix, danke für das kompliment  |rotwerden 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
wilkommen hier an Board. Biege mal an der vorderen Öse, das ändert oft einiges. Zeichnung von mir findest du hier in diesem Artikel.
@Fangnix 
die Folie ist superbillig. Gibt´s auf großen Rollen im Geschenkartikelbedarf als Einpackpapier für Päckchen oä #h


----------



## Bondex (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier sind meine neuesten Kreationen endlich lackiert, zu beachten auch die Wobbelfliegen die Gismowolf in Auftag gegeben hat #h    #6 
Bild 2: Witzig mein größter und mein kleinster Wobbler im Vergleich


----------



## Bondex (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@norge1001 
habe ich ganz vergessen:

BESTEN DANK FÜR DEINEN SCHAUMSTOFF!!! und natürlich auch für das runde Dingsbums was so schön glänzen tutet :q  :q  :q 

Eignet sich hervorragend wie man sieht. Die großen Wobbler sind allerdings noch aus Holz (Kiefer) geschnitzt #c 

Wie heißt denn jetzt das Zeug und wo könnte man es im Falle eines Falles nachkaufen ohne Dich ständig anhauen zu müssen???


----------



## gismowolf (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Bondex!
Ich zieh den Hut vor Dir!! #r #r #r
Wie laufen Deine Fliwos mit Einzelhaken?Durch die Verkleinerung des Schwänzchens ist er wahrscheinlich etwas beweglicher und vor allem sehr,sehr fängig!! Wenn Du mal einen
als Musterstück für mich übrig hättest,wär ich Dir sehr verbunden.Der würde einen Ehrenplatz über meiner Computer-,Fliegenbinde-und Bastelecke bekommen!!


----------



## Fangnix (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
ja, diese Geschenkpapierfolie kenn ich. Dachte du meinst solche, die man z.B. zum Pilker-bekleben nimmt, wie man die (für nicht ganz billig) bei Askari bekommt.

Deine Wobbler sehen toll aus, und sooooo viele auf einmal, manoman, hast du nichts anderes zu tun gehabt?  :q

Ach, kannst du das mit dem Netz und dem Schuppenmuster mal genauer erklären? (bis inz winzigste Detail vielleicht?)


----------



## barsch_zocker (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fangnix 
schau mal auf Seite 14 unten die Links, vielleicht helfen die dir ja auch weiter

@ Bondex
sieht so aus als geht des mit der Folie jetzt, oder?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
also die Klebefolie von Askari eignet sich nicht besonders dafür weil sie nicht so gut klebt wie Epoxi mit dem ich die Augen aufklebe. Außerdem ist sie zu dick und läßt sich daher nicht so gut wegschmoren. Den Askarieffekt kanst Du aber sehr gut mit Doppelklebeband faken, hält genauso, wenn nicht besser.
Also für das Schuppenmuster mußt du den Wobblerrohling in Fliegengaze oder ähnlichen möglichst flexiblen Stoff einpacken. Dabei darauf achten daß alles schön mit Klammern öä gestrafft ist. Dann mit dem Airbrush spritzen (aber nicht zuviel Farbe auf einmal sonst verläuft diese). Die Gaze wirkt dann mit eine Abdeckmaske
@barsch_zocker 
Folie? Hä? Nee, das ist nur silber lackiert und das Epoxi ist teils mit Flitter angemischt.


----------



## Bondex (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, habe einen Test gemach. Gerade der »Kirschkern« arbeitet wie Sau, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wurfweite mit 16er Mono gerdae mal 10 Meter!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (28. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#c Der Wobbler im Barschdesign (mittleres Foto) sah so aus als wäre Folie unter dem Lack|rolleyes aber offensichtlich is das Rätsel um ne glatte Oberfläche mit Folie noch nich gelöst...

16 Seiten haben wir jetzt schon und es is kein Ende in Sicht#6 
Was hat der Threat euch bis jetzt gebracht?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (29. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja einer davon ist schon mit Folie gemacht und dann Epoxy drüber. Man sieht´s aber nicht so gut, weil ich den Rücken gebrusht habe, da fehlt die Folie nämlich weil sie sich nicht gut falten biegen dehnen läßt. Also man bekommt sie einfach nich auf Rundungen. Ist aber glaube ich auch Wurscht, silber gelackt fängt bestimmt genausogut, ich konnte bisher jedenfalls keinen Unterschied bei meinen Fangerfolgen bemerken. Hier nochmal eine etwas größere Aufnahme von dem Wobbler mit Holofolie, dem Silberbarsch und meinem kleinsten jemals gebauten Wobbler (Kirschkern) :q  #6


----------



## Fangnix (29. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker

Mir hat das board, wo ich auf fast jede der 21 Seiten was gepostet habe, sehr viel gebracht. Ich bin im Wobblerbauen durch diese Seite gewachsen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie die zwei Wobbler aussahen, die ich gebaut habe, bevor ich auf diese Seite gestoßen bin, manoman, da liegen Welten zwischen.

Ach, da fällt mir ein, wie wär's, wenn jeder von uns mal seinen ersten total selbstgebauten Wobbler ins Netz stellt? Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr angefangen habt.

@Bondex
Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich finde das *gut*, das es andere Holofolie gibt, als die von Askari.

@all
Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein Abu Tormentor 15? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir davon mal eine Schnittzeichnung mit Draufsicht und Tauchschaufel geben?
Danke im vorraus.

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (29. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Ach ja, hab ich ganz vergessen, woher bekomme ich solche Fligengaze?


----------



## Bondex (29. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, hab ich ganz vergessen, woher bekomme ich solche Fligengaze?

Fliegengaze bekommt man z.B. in der Kurzwarenabteilung bei Karstadt unter dem Namen Tüll. Muß man aber wirklich suchen. Vielleicht gehen auch Gardinenstoffe oä. Das Beste was Du nehmen kannst ist der Netzstoff von diesen kleinen grünen Aquarienkeschern (benutze ich am liebsten weil herrlich flexiebel) oder du klaust den Schleier von Deiner Modder ihr olles Brautkleid :q  :q  :q  #c


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein erster Wobbler|rotwerden ...
ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, aber es is verdammt lang her.

Mein erster Wobbler war für meine Eltern wohl eher ne kleine Katastrophe...|rolleyes 
alles fing mit nem Bild in ner Angelzeitschrift an, der kleine grüne Wobbler in nem Bericht über Hechte hatte es mir sehr angetan. Also hab ich geschlossen sowas bau ich mir|rolleyes
Die Katastrohe nahm ihren Lauf...
Passendes Holz hatte ich keins gefunden aber irgendwo hatte ich schon was passendes gesehen|rolleyes Ja... der Mast von Papas Modellsegelboot, das Er seinerseits im mühevoller Kleinstarbeit gebaut hatte|rotwerden 
Den Wobblerkörper hab ich ohne lang zu überlegen, da einfach rausgesägt|engel: war ja für was gutes:q 

Die Tauchschaufel
Auch hier war passendes Material rahr...
aber auch da hab ich nach kurzer suche was passendes gefunden...
ne neue Tupperschüssel:q , aber natürlich hab ich mich nich die kleinste genommen|rolleyes 

Der Wobbler war soweit schon fast fertig... "nur noch" grün anmalen...
Naja großzügig wie ich war hab ich die Tischdecke dann auch noch mitbearbeitet|rolleyes 

Geangelt hab ich damals mit dem Wobbler nie...war ja viel zu wertvoll:q 
Im Moment kann ich ihn auch nich finden:c  ich hoff er is noch irgendwo, wenn ich ihn find gibts noch n Bild:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Von meinem ersten Wobbler war ich nicht besonders angetan. Ich brauchte damals einen richtig großen Köder für einen riesigen 130 cm??? Hecht, den ich mit dem 2er Mepps verloren hatte, dachte ich jedenfalls. Also ab in den Keller und ´n Kantholz gegriffen. 2-3 Stunden schnitzen, dann anmalen — Epoxy und Drehmel kannte ich noch nicht. Die Schaufel war aus einem Dosenblech mit´ner Laubsäge geschnitten und mit kleinen Schrauben am Wobbler festgdreht. 3 Öhsenschrauben sollten die Riesendrillinge der 35 cm Bachforelle halten. Die Bemahlung sah nicht schlecht aus aber der Lauf des Wobblers war mehr als enttäuschend. Er drehte sich und schlitterte nur doof über den Wasserspiegel. Ich habe ihn dann Jahre später an einen Liebhaber verschenkt. Damals hatte ich mir vorgenommen nie wieder Wobbler zu bauen — aber jetzt kenne ich ja die Gemeimnisse, die sicher auch meinem Wobbler von damals einen schönen Lauf eingehaucht hätten. :c  :c  :c Ich hätte den Wobbler nur etwas bearbeitet und hätte jetzt einen fängigen 35 cm Flachläufer für richtig Kapitale. #6


----------



## Fangnix (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tja, min erster Wobbler wird heute noch ab und zu gefischt!!!
Ist ja auch verstendlich, ich baue auch noch nicht so lang. Gefangen hat er noch nichts, da er selten im Wasser ist. Dafür ist der mir meist zu schade. Und die Schaufel, eine Kopie der Shad Rap Schaufel, die ich damas noch aus Geodreiecken gefertigt habe, bricht trotz Epoxi öfters mal ab...

Farbe ist ganz einfach, hab ein Red-Head gemalt.

Zur Entstehung, ich hab ein altes Stück Altholz genommen, eine Form gezeichnet, von der ich glaubte, die sieht aus, wie ein Wobbler. Nun mit der Laubsäge ausgesägt und in Form gebracht. Das Holz war sehr hartes Holz, dementsprechend rustikal sied der aus. Mun hab ich den der Länge nach aufgesägt Achse zurechtgebogen (Ösen hatte ich nicht, musste ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen...) und mit Uhu Hart und Stabilit Express zusammengekleistert. (Fast) fertig war mein erster Wobbler.

Fangnix


----------



## fishing-hase (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 also erst mal dankeschön für die nette begrüssung:l

 @lachsy:
 tja man eben mal schauen wo die anleitungen zum selberbau hekommen.
 bei BA hab ich mal mikriege 6 postings bekommen.
 da ist das forum 5 mal besser.

 @bondex:
 wie bekommst du diese wobbler hin????#6#6
 meinen sahen scheusslich aus. 
 sie waren mit revell farben bepinselt.
 wo könnte ich denn lackfarben herbekommen!


 @all:
 damit meine ich diejenigen die ihre wobbler aus dem baluen zeug bauen!
 wo liegt denn der unterschied zwischen balsa holz und dem blauen zeug!!



 fishing-hase


----------



## Fangnix (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, das isser, mein Erster, bin so stolz auf ihn (oder auch nicht)

Entschuldigt bitte die schlecht Bildqualität...


----------



## Lachsy (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
siehst doch cool aus

auf mein ersten den ich selber gebaut habe , bin ich auch stolz. Den habt ihr ja hier gesehn   
Wenn er nicht läuft bekommt er einen Ehrenplatz auf meinem Schreibtisch

Gelernt habe ich durch das Thema sehr viel. Vor allem durch die genaue beschreibung wie ihr sie baut. Mein nächster ist in Arbeit.

Auch die infos wie Bondex sie Airbrusht , hat mir viel gebracht. Werde mal den alten Aqariumkescher rauskramen . 

Also @ll auf lustiges Weiterbaun  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Karstein (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich muss ja echt eine Verbeugung vor Lachsy und Bondex machen - ihr seid ja richtige Köderkünstler!

Wirklich stark, was ihr da so bastelt - da ziehe ich mit meinen beiden linken Händen respektvoll den Hut!

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal in einem anderen Thread (z.B. "Erfolge mit Eigenbau-Ködern"?) eure praktischen Erfahrungen dokumentiert. Für uns isses auch immer ein Highlight, wenn sich eine Forelle oder ein Lachs an Tanja´s selbst entworfene Phantasie-Streamer verliebt und angebissen hat!

Weiter so, find´ ich genial!


----------



## Lachsy (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@karsten
wenn einer meiner eigenbau-Wobbler was fängt gibt es natürlich ein bild davon 

so hier mein nächster, noch unlackiert, also rohzustand

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Na schon besser!!!! Vielleicht die Schaufel etwas kürzer und ein bissl Steiler, dann wacket der noch besser. Finde lägliche Wobbler immer etwas fängiger, weil die Räuber sie besser schlucken (könnten). Laufen meist auch eleganter und natürlicher


----------



## Fangnix (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was is nu, hat keiner von euch ein Abu Tomentor???


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 

»@bondex:
wie bekommst du diese wobbler hin????
meinen sahen scheusslich aus. 
sie waren mit revell farben bepinselt.
wo könnte ich denn lackfarben herbekommen!«

Wie ich Fangnix schon mal erklärt habe eignen sich Revellfarben nicht besonders gut für das Wobblerfinnish. Zu teuer und nicht dünn genug, einfach nicht so professionell wie 1K Autobasislacke. Hier sind die Pigmente feiner, sie trocknen schneller auf (sobald das Lösungsmittel etwa Nitro verdampft ist) und die Farben decken einfach super. Pinseln ist sowieso nicht so der Hit weil man dabei die unteren Lackschichten immer wieder anlöst. Das kann aber auch gewollt sein, wen man gleichmäßige Verläufe anstrebt. 
Also Lackfarben bekommst Du bei dem Autolackierere um die Ecke  |kopfkrat oder bei mir  
Ganz wichtig ist aber daß der Untergrund richtig glatt geschliffen ist bevor du mit der Bemalung beginnst. Gerade Metalliclacke verzeien keine Pickel oder Ausbeulungen!!! Fettfrei und Staubfrei natürlich auch, das erklärt sich von selbst.


----------



## Lachsy (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex kauft du Autolacke in liter pötten? oder bekommt man sie auch in kleineren Mengen????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fishing-hase (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 ist war mir auch klar das pinseln meist nicht so gut ist.
 aber damals hatte ich eben noch keine ahnung davon.
 ich setze nachher mal bilder von den wobblern rein!!

 @bondex:
 also ich würde dir etwas farbe abkaufen(wenn das geht!!).


 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi 
 ich hab noch mal einen link "gefunden".
http://mitglied.lycos.de/jackazz12/Scannen.jpg


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex ich hab bis jetzt noch nich mit Airbrush gearbeitet aber wie glatt sollte des den sein?|kopfkrat 

Wenn ich Wobbler aus Holz selbstbau darf man des ruhig sehen, also ich hab nix dagegen wenn man die Holzmaserung noch n bisschen sieht, ich find daran sieht man das der Wobbler nich von der Stange is.

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich kann Dir nicht empfehlen den Basislack direkt auf das Holz zu spritzen. Die Poren könnten sich dadurch aufstellen und es gibt eine rauhe Oberfläche. Das Holz ist mit Porenfüller vom Tischler, oder 2K Klarlack gut versiegelt und es sollte dann nach dem Durchhärten noch einmal geschliffen werden. Wenn Du möchtest, daß das Material noch durchscheint solltest Du die Farben stark verdünnen und lasierend auftragen.

Meine Wobbler bekommen immer vor dem Lackieren einen Überzug aus Epoxi. Das hat mehrere Vorteile: Wasser kann nicht ins Innere eindringen und den Wobbler aufquellen lassen, die Oberfläche ist herrlich glatt und der Wobbler wird stabiler auch kann ich mir das Schleifen sparen und die Augen werden gleich mit eingestzt. Nachteil: Ich kann so nur kleinere Modelle bauen. Bei großen Teilen kann man mit 2K Autospachtelmasse die Poren schließen und Unebenheiten ausgleichen. Größere Flächen kann das Epoxi nicht gleichmäßig abdeken und läuft weg. Dann muß nachgearbeitet werden und das sieht man auch noch nach dem Lacken. Bei beiden Methoden sollte auf jedenf Fall die Farbe mit 2K Klarlack in mehreren Schichten geschützt und haltbar gemacht werden. #6


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das die Farbe nich direkt aufs Hoz kommt is schon klar:q  bin ja auch nich der Blutige Anfänger:q Ordendliche Grundierung muss schon sein

Epoxy schon vor dem Lackieren? D.h. du machst dann 2mal Epoxy drauf?|kopfkrat  
1mal vorm Lackieren und noch 1mal nach dem Lackieren?|kopfkrat 

Nochmal nen guten Tip, ich weiß ich habs selbst mal geschrieben...

Ich werd ab sofort meine Wobbler erst durchs Wasser ziehen und Korrekturen am Laufverhalten vornehmen wenn der Wobbler ganz und ich meine ganz fertig is.
Aus folgendem Grund ich hab beim letzten Jerken 2 von meinen selbstgebauten Jake´s mitgenommen und korrigiert danach hab ich sie leider in meinem, total vom Regen durchnässten, Rucksack vergessen#q 
Hab sie heute jemandem zeigen wollen, es war zum:c  die *Problemzone* vor der Tauchschaufel hatte wohl nich genug Grundierunglack abbekommen|kopfkrat
is alles ziemlich augequollen#q 

Ich war bis jetzt auch der Ansicht das alles nach 3mal Grundieren dicht sein sollte, aber lasst es lieber, denn Laufkorrekturen kann man auch am fertigen Wobbler vor nehmen

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker 
»Epoxy schon vor dem Lackieren? D.h. du machst dann 2mal Epoxy drauf? 
1mal vorm Lackieren und noch 1mal nach dem Lackieren? «

Nein, das hast Du falsch verstanden: Ich epoxiere nach dem Schleifen, dann Farblack und dann nochmal 2K Klarlack und kein Epoxy mehr.

Zu deinem aufgequollenen Jerk: Epoxi dichtet besser ab als jede Grundierung, die ich kenne. 1K Grundierungen eignen sich nicht langfristig, wie ich finde und vor allem lösen sie sich beim Bruhen oft an obwohl die Hersteller das Gegenteil behaupten. Das weiß ich vom GFK-Innenausbau von Auto-Hifi-Anlagen. 
PS: vor dem Schleifen der Rohlinge sollte Holz sowieso gewässert werden und dann wieder geschliffen. Durch das Wässern stellen sich teilweise die Fasern auf, die durch das anschließende Überschleifen (nach gründlichem Trocknen) entfernt werden können. Diesen Vorgang kann man auch mehrere Male wiederholen, was die Qualität der Oberfläche verbessert. Ich bevorzuge aber das Abdichten durch 2K Spachtelmasse oder Porenfüller.


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich sag ja ich werds nich mehr so machen aber Epoxy auf nem Köder von +10cm zu verteilen is nich so einfach|supergri 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin, gebe es zu eine kleine Glitter-fee ahhhh fan  :q 
und dannach sieht der Wobbler auch aus   












leider bringen die bilder nicht richtig rüber wie er glittert  :k 
Ich glaube ,ich bin selbst jetzt so eine kleine Glitterfee.....überall der feine glitter, das meiste wurde wieder aufgesammelt, zur Weiterverwendung

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
na Du hast ja richtig Feuer gefangen mit dem Wobblerbau, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi.
@all
Vielleicht sollten wir (hier in HH) mal ein Wobblerbautreffen machen: So richtig mit Lacken, schnitzen, drechseln, Feilen, Schleifen, Spachteln, Epoxieren, Besenstilzersägen oä? Wer  hat Bock? Und danach gleich in der Alster antesten!!! Sagt mal bescheid wie das bei Euch damit aussieht?


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Lachsy, sieht doch Prima aus!
Was nimmst Du als Schaufel?


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Sag mal wie der entstanden ist. Nur geschliffen oder Überzug aus Epoxy oder gespachtelt? Klasse Oberfläche!


----------



## Lachsy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier die endstehung des Wobblers 

Als Modell diente mir ein Wobblerbausatz von www.koederbau.de







Nach dem ausschneiden und Pfeilen aus dem Material Vom Günther , sah er wie folgt aus. 
Die Schnittflächen von der Wobblerstange, wurden mit epoxi zugeklebt, wobei auch die Stange damit eingeklebt wurde 










Die Tauchschaufel wurde aus "CD-rohlingsmaterial" hergestellt. Ja Bondex ich weis nicht die beste lösung 







Da ich ja noch Grundierung, von den Wobblerbausätzen da hatte wurde er damit auch grundiert.







Jetzt kommt für mich eigendlich der Schwierige bereich. Airbrushen. Da mir kein Raum dafür zur Verfügung steht, wird die Küchenspüle abgedeckt und umfunktioniert. 
Jetzt nicht schrein das die Küchenspüle versaut wird 

Hier meine Airbrushstation. Mein druckluft kommt aus der Flasche die 8 Bar luftinhalt hat. Wenn sie leer ist ab zur Tanke auffüllen








Als Farben dienen mir Revell Farben die aber verdünnt werden.

Zum schluss kommt sehr feiner Glitter auf die noch nasse lackschicht.







jetzt darf er Trocknen. Dann wird die tauchschaufel mit Epoxi eingeklebt. Zum schluss bekommt er ein Tauchbad im Klarlack. Der Klarlack ist eher Zäh also nicht flüssig. Beim trocknen läuft der überflüssige Klarlack ab, dadurch bekommt er ein stoßfesten überzug.


----------



## Igor (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @Bondex kauft du Autolacke in liter pötten? oder bekommt man sie auch in kleineren Mengen????
> 
> mfg Lachsy


  @ Lachsy,

  Bei uns kann man auch in 0,25L Mengen kaufen.


----------



## Igor (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Will was fragen:
  Warum bastelt ihr?
 Sind die selbstgebastelte Wobbler billiger, haben sie bessere Laufeigenschaften oder ist das einfach ein Hobby?

 Die Frage sollt ihr nicht als Kritik oder was Negatives verstehen. Ich bin halt neuegirig (vielleich mache ich auch nach?).
 :m


----------



## Lachsy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Igor schrieb:
			
		

> Will was fragen:
> Warum bastelt ihr?
> Sind die selbstgebastelte Wobbler billiger, haben sie bessere Laufeigenschaften oder ist das einfach ein Hobby?
> 
> ...



Ob jetzt billiger, lass ich mal dahingestellt 
es ist etwas anderes, wenn ich ein fisch fange, mit meinem eigenbauwobbler.
Die freude ist dann 1000 höher, als mit einem Gekauften. Ist bei den Fliegenfischern ähnlich. Selbstgebundene Fliegen und damit ein fisch fangen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Igor
Wie Lachsi schon sagt es ist was gaaanz Anderes damit zu fischen. Schon beim ersten Wurf gibts immer Überraschungen, denn kein Wobbler gleicht dem anderen. Jeder hat seine Eigenarten. Vielleicht sehen 2 Wobbler gleich aus, doch der eine bricht aus und läuft flach der andere ist sinkend und läuft ganz gleichmäßig. Und manche laufen gar nicht #q  #q 
Ich bin außerdem der Meinung, daß sie besser fangen weil sie einfach schöner arbeiten, oder anders ausgedrückt ich baue sie mir so, wie ich sie haben will Größe, Gewicht, Dekor... Wo bekommt man schon 1cm-Wobbler??? |kopfkrat Außerdem lassen sich beine Wobbler besser und viel weiter werfen als herkömmlich Rappala, sie überschlagen sich auch fast nie im Gegensatz zu gekauften :m 
Und dann der Reiz mit einem selbstgemachten Köder erfolgreich zu sein, was kann das schon toppen? Das ist eben eine ganz andere Welt. Man kann ja seine Forellen auch mit dem Netz fangen, mit der Fliegenrute macht´s aber definitiv mehr Spaß, oder |kopfkrat Sicher Fangen Spiner auch ihre Fische aber lange nicht so gut wie Wobbler und bei Wobblern hat man auch keinen Schnurdrall. #h 
Probier´s halt mal aus und du wirst sehen was ich meine #6


----------



## fishing-hase (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex: 
 würde gerne zum treffen kommen(wenn es stattfinden würde) ist aber ein bisschen weit von bonn bis HH!!

 @all:
 noch mal eine frage zu epoxid harz.
 wie tragt ihr das ganze auf??
 taucht ihr den wobbler oder bestreicht ihr ihn damit.


 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achso
 das mit dem den bildern dauert noch ein weilchen.


 hasi


----------



## Bondex (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@* #337 
fishing-hase 
ich nehme eine Dubbingnadel vom Fliegenbindebedarf. Damit mische ich mein Epoxy und ich trage es auch damit auf. Ist sehr präzise und man bekommt kaum Blasen beim Mischen. Nachdem das Harz hart geworden ist reinige ich meine Nadel einfach mit dem Taschenmesser. Du kannst aber auch einfach einen Zahnstocher oder ähnliche Dinge nehmen.


----------



## fishing-hase (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy:
 woher hast du den das holografie glitter??
 ich hab im bastelladen nur silbernes und goldenes gefunden:c!!

 ich bin mir noch ein bisschen unentschlossen ob ich nicht das epoxyd harz weglassen soll|kopfkrat!


----------



## Bondex (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
ohne Epoxy geht´s wohl kaum


----------



## Lachsy (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase
von www.koederbau.de bzw http://www.rpfishing.de/ sind beides die gleichen  http://www.rpfishingshop.de/

leider macht er jetzt Lagerräumungsverkauf  :c  
habe noch schnell glitter bestellt und grundierung 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fisching-hase
Genau wie Bondex sagt, ohne Expoxi onder eim anderen guten Kleber auf Kunstharzbasis geht das nicht. Auch wenn du die Wobbler nicht unbedingt mit Epoxi bestreichen musst, die Achse sollte auf jeden Fall mit Epoxi eingeklebt werden, sonst reißt dir ein Fisch den Wobbler in Stücke.

@Bondex
Die Idee zu einem Wobblerbauer-Treffen find ich gut. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob ich die Erlaubnis auf Seiten meiner Eltern dafür bekäme. #t

@Lachsy
Woher bekomme ich Grundierung und Klarlack in den Mengen und was kostes das?


----------



## Lachsy (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da er zur Zeit Lagerraumungsverkauf macht, warte ich auch noch auf meine bestell email

Auszug aus der email :

Sie wissen ja,der Lagerräumungsverkauf läuft und darum wird im September /Oktober jede Bestellung als Anfrage gewertet und Sie erhalten ein maßgeschneidertes Angebot mit Super Rabatten

@Fangnix
Universalgrundierung weiß 0,5 kg Pack   Euro 12,60      

Diese wasserverdünnbare , einkomponentige und fast geruchlose Grundierung kann universell auf allen Arten von Köderrohlingen eingesetzt werden.
Dazu sollte die Oberfläche etwas angeschliffen und fettfrei gemacht werden.
Auf Metallködern kann sie sogar eingebrannt werden (15min bei 160°C) und hält dann extrem gut.
Ihre weiße Farbe ist eine gute Grundlage um alle denkbaren Farben darüber zu lackieren

Klarlack zum Tauchen 0,5 kg Pack   Euro 12,60      

Dieser fast geruchsneutrale einkomponentige Klarlack eignet sich zur Endlackierung fast aller Kunstköder und ergibt eine hochglänzende, strapazierfähige Schicht.
Seine milde Formulierung ermöglicht auch das Lackieren empfindlicher Flächen (z.B. von Polycarbonattauchschaufeln). Die Trocknungszeit ist temperaturabhängig und beträgt mindestens einen Tag

http://www.rpfishingshop.de/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fishing-hase (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 @fangnix:
 die achsen werde ich auf jeden fall damit einkleben!!


 @all:
 ich werde mal ein bisschen mit leinöl experimentieren.
 bei meinen alten wobbler hat das super geklappt!!#6
 sie sind nie auffgequollen.
 ich weiss nur nicht wie das mit balsa holz aussieht.



 hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich würd da nix ölen sondern einfach alles gut Lackieren

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mit Leinöl- dan läuft er wie geschmiert, wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mein glitter hat er nicht mehr  :c  :c  :c 
jetzt muss ich mal schaun wo ich es herbekomme

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich könnte rot silber blau und gelb besorgen, mit Hologlitter weiß ich net


----------



## barsch_zocker (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Im nem Bastelladen?|kopfkrat Da hab ich mein Zeug her












Sind jetzt nur 2 Beispiele

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex
meinst du solchen glitter? der ist wohl speziell für Airbrush oder?







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Im nem Bastelladen?|kopfkrat  Da hab ich mein Zeug her
> 
> barsch_zocker



wie fein ist deiner? Es geht mir um feinen Glitter, im basteladen haben ich zwar silber und Gold gefunden, der mir persönlich zu grob ist.
Im internet gibt es zwar sehr feinen Glitter, aber die Preise von 8 € für 3 Gramm  |gr: halt Dekoglitter bzw zum basteln

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fishing-hase (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich meine damit ja nur das ich einen ersatz für das epoxyd suche!!:g
 nur mit lacken war ich mir ein bisschen unsicher ob das auch geht(wasser eintritt)
 und bei uns im laden gab es nur groben glitter.

 das sind meine ersten wobbler.
 weitere bilder folgen.

 hasi


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so habe gerade mit rpfishing gemailt  #6 , also Hologlitter in mittel hat er noch genug da. Hat dann einen Durchmesser von 0,4 mm . Habe natürlich erstmal zugegriffen. 

@barsch_zocker
das auf dem 2 bild ist auch sehr fein, ist es perlmuttfarbig ?


hier ist mein wobbler nach dem klarlacken

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja is so in Richtung Perlmutt... und auch "extra fein" d.h. er bleibt auch überall ohne Kleber haften|uhoh: Is ne schöne sauerei wenn man(n) des im Gesicht hat:q 
Also jetzt nich das ich mir des absichtlich ins Gesicht schmieren würde

@ Lachsy Sieht gut aus#6 Wenn du jetzt mit dem Orange noch die Seiten brushen würdest würd der Glitter dann noch durchschimmern?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lachsy Sieht gut aus#6 Wenn du jetzt mit dem Orange noch die Seiten brushen würdest würd der Glitter dann noch durchschimmern?
> 
> barsch_zocker


gute frage  |kopfkrat , ich glaube dann würde ich erst orange brushen und dann wieder glitter drauf machen. Es gibt glitter für Airbrush, den kannste mit der farbe wohl mischen (siehe oben). kommt dann wohl auch auf die deckkraft der farbe an. Werde ich demnächst mal probieren

mfg lachsy


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!
mach das blos nicht!!! Auf keinen Fall!!!! Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!Warnung!!!
Damit zerstörst Du Deine Pistole. Die Flitterpartikel setzen sich in den Dichtungen fest und schon flutscht die Nadel nicht mehr. Also Finger weg davon. Für diesen Effekt hat die Industrie speziellen Flitterlack entwickelt. Bei diesem Lack sind die Flitterpartikel flexibel und gehen durch Dichtungen und Düsen durch, wahrscheinlich sind sie auch nicht lösemittelfest, beim Reinigen lösen sie sich also auf! Trotzdem sollte man dafür nicht unter 0,5mm Düsengröße gehen! Deine hat sicherlich nur 0,3? Also laß das besser |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hoffentlich ließt Lachsi das noch rechtzeitig!!!


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar Bondex, habe ich es gelesen. Werde ich doch nicht machen. Bekomme mein normalen glitter, und streue ihn nur drüber .Danke für deine warnung  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne ich meinte diesen Glitter, den Du da abgebildet hast kenne ich nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

den glitter hatte ich hier gefunden
http://www.schult-design.de/airbrush/zubehor.htm

was es nicht alles für glitter gibt  |kopfkrat vor allem die Preisunterschiede sind traumhaft. Aber wie gesagt bekomme den hologlitter in Mittel, da fein nicht mehr da ist. Damit kann ich leben. Morgen zeig ich euch mein neusten streich , wobbler 3 cm . komme leider nicht auf die wobblergrösse von Bondex mit 1,5 cm #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab auch wieder n paar Rohlinge fertig:q 







Tieflaufende 






Und 2 Mini Jerks (3.5cm und 4cm) auf die ich extrem gespannt bin, ob sie funktionieren:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

irgendwann kommt noch einer ins guiness buch der Rekorde  

barsch_zocker mit 2 Mini Jerks (3.5cm und 4cm) oder doch bondex mit Wobbler 1,5 cm  #h  #h  #h 

@barsch_zocker haste super gemacht  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boah, das euch nie der Stoff zum posten augeht...Super!!!

@Lachsy
Schön bunt sieht deiner aus.
Zum Lack über Glitter: Ich hab das auch mal versucht (wie man einer eher mehr als weniger mistglückten Bilderreie entnehmen kann...) Lack auf Glitter zu sprühen. Das Ergebnis war enttäuschend. Nix hat mehr geglittert  Könnte mir aber vorstellen, wenn du gaaaanz stark verdünnst (_lasirend_ arbeitest; hab ich von Bondex), dass dann der Glitter, wenn auch schwächer, immer noch glitzert.

@fishing hase
Sieht gut aus für den Anfang!!! 
Ich weiß nicht, ob das an dem Foto liegt, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als hätten die noch eine sehr rauhe Oberfläche. Was für'n Holz hast du benutzt?

@ barsch_zocker

Deine sind auch nicht schlecht!
Ich finde, die öse für den ersten Drilling, sitzt sehr weit vorne. Ist das gewollt?


Ich hab ein Neues Wunder zum Wobbler-finishen entdeckt!!!
Holofolie (selbstklebend, ausm Obi) Lässt sich fast knickfrei auf den Wobbler kleben. Echt super, der einzige Nachteil ist, das die nicht sooo fest klebt, sodass man bevor man überlackiert die noch Mal mit Klarlack versiegeln muss.
Werdet hoffendlich bald mein ersten Holo-Wobbler (Weißfisch) sehen.

Fangnix


----------



## fishing-hase (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 @fangnix:
 die bilder sind gemacht woden bevor ich angefangen habe zu schleifen!!
 ich benutze bis jetzt noch balsa holz(schön teuer!!!!)

  @ barsch_zocker
  deine sehen wirklich super aus!!#6#6
 weiter so!!


 @all:
 ich werde nachher bei meinen mal die erste grundierung auf tragen.

 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar bilder
 zum dritten bild:
 ich hab mal versucht bondex was nach zu machen!!:m
 hat aber nicht geklappt.
 und die anderen sind bis jetzt meine besten!


 hasi


----------



## Fangnix (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi fishing-hase
Ich find, die sehen immer noch relativ rau aus. du musst die mit 400er oder feinerem Schmirgelpapier bearbeiten, dann bekommst du die glatt wie ein Babypopo!

Am besten schmirgeln, grundieren und dann noch mal schmirgeln. Durch das grundieren richten sich ie feinen Holzfransen auf, die du dann mit 400er Schmirgelpapier wegschleifst. Wenn du gut gearbeitest hast, dann wird der Wobbler danach glatt wie ein gekaufter. Das gelingt aber nichmals mir. Meine haben meißt kleine Rillen im Holz, die durchs arbeiten mit gröberem Papier kommen.
Wenn du kein 400er Papier hast, unbedingt kaufen!!! Es lohnt sich!!!

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, kannst du mir bitte helfen. Ich hab versucht, ein Bachforellenwobbler zu lackieren und hab meiner Ansicht nach schrecklich versagt mit der Farbmischung!!! 
In welchem Verhältnis mischt du die Farben für ein Bachforellenwobbler?


----------



## fishing-hase (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix:
  dann werde ich das noch mal mit 400er schleifpapier machen.
 mal schauen ob das besser aussieht.
 nach der grundirung stellten sich wie du schon gesagt hast, die holzfasern auf.



 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch-zocker:
 was hast du für holz benutzt??
 auch balsa holz(ich meine die tieflaufenden!).



 hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Ich finde, die öse für den ersten Drilling, sitzt sehr weit vorne. Ist das gewollt?


Ja, ich denke schon|kopfkrat ... weil die Wobbler ja auch nich so groß sind is des aber glaub ich nich relevant, hauptsache sie stehen schön waagrecht oder leicht kopflastig im Wasser.
Der Fisch bekommt den Haken schon ab:q 
Falls du Verwicklungen befürchtest, die hatte ich mit selbstgebauten bis jetzt nur selten.


> Was hast du für Holz benutzt?


Ja... is auch Balsa 
Warum?

barsch_zocker


----------



## fishing-hase (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker:
 ich wollte nur mal wissen was du für holz benutzt.
 benutzt du auch dieses blaue kunstststoff "zeug"??|kopfkrat



 hasi


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy
Morgen zeig ich euch mein neusten streich , wobbler 3 cm . komme leider nicht auf die wobblergrösse von Bondex mit 1,5 cm  

Ja zeig mal her! Also die 1,5 cm Dinger waren auch nur ein Test, nach dem Motto, mal sehen ob´s geht.


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
das lasierende Lacken macht man am besten mit transparenten Farben. Das ist auf jeden Fall schöner als deckende Farben sehr stark zu verdünnen. Dann scheint auch der Glitter komplett durch und wird nicht verdeckt. Eiweißlasurfarbe wäre da vielleicht perfekt vom Effekt her, allerdings muß man diese Farbe sehr gut mit Lack fixieren, weil sie wasserlöslich ist. Es soll solche Farben aber auch zum Autolacken geben (Kipperlacke oder Abtönfarben für Metallic Basislacke oder Flittergrundmassen). Also irgendwo habe ich solche Farben auch noch rumfliegen, aber wo??? Habe über 100 Dosen im Regal stehen.


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
also wie schon gersagt auf die Größe kam´s mir bei meinen Minis nicht an, also nicht weil ich meine, daß ganz winzige Wobbler auch besser fangen (klein sollten sie aber für meinen Verwendungszweck schon sein!!!)


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Also zum Lackieren der Bachforellenwobbler ist zu sagen: Ich lackiere erst mal deckend komplett mit Silber. Dann lasierend (also dünn auftagen und nicht vollständig deckend) den Bauch weiß, die Seiten schmutzig gelb (gelb+1 Tropfen blau, ein Quäntchen rot und schwarz, also mehr ein beige) und den Rücken hell bis dunkelbraun, je nach Geschmack. Danach kommt eventuell noch Flitterlack drüber. Mit einer Punktschablone spritze ich nun die weißen Punkte darüber die roten und schwarzen. Dann den Rücken nochmal leicht mit dem Braun nachdunkeln. In dieses Braun kommt jetzt ein Tropfen Rot dazu und spritze damit nun Kiemchen und Brustflossen. Klarlack drüber und Game Over!!!


----------



## fishing-hase (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ich werde nachher mal meine wobbler anmalen.

@bondex:
echt gut mit den bachforellen!!
wenn ich ein bisschen besser basteln kann werde ich die auch mal machen.
sie sehen echt suuper aus!


hasi


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Bemalung muß nicht immer hundertprozentig natürlich sein. Ein »grobschlächtiges« Design ist vielleicht sogar besser (jedenfalls wenn es um die Fängigkeit eines Köders geht). Trifft man die natürliche Farbe oder Form nicht so gut simuliert dies für die Fische nur einen kranken Fisch. Der Köder hebt sich somit von den anderen im Gewässer vorkommenden Kleinfischen ab. Wäre das nicht so hätte der Räuber die Qual der Wahl und die würde nicht oder nur sehr selten auf unseren Köder fallen. Unser Wobbler muß also auffallen, sich abheben und trotzdem soll er die natürliche Beute simulieren. Spinner dagegen fangen gerade durch unnatürliche Reize, die die Aufmerksamkeit der Räuber erregen. 
Nun kommen kleine Bachforellen nur sehr selten in Kanälen oder trüben Teichen vor. Trotzdem werden sie gerne von jedem Räuber vernascht. Warum? Nun sie schmecken gut und haben wenig Gräten dafür haben sie aber einen hohen Anteil an Eiweißen und Fetten. Das wissen auch die Fische. Der Schlüsselreiz bei diesem Dekor ist das Pünktchenmuster. Dieses Muster ist in den Genen der Fische verankert. Somit ist es unwesentlich ob es in dem Fischwasser überhaupt Salmoniden gibt oder nicht, der Köder wird auf jeden Fall gerne genommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch unwichtig welche Farbe die Punkte haben schwarz, braun oder rot, ich denke es ist auch unwichtig welche Grundfarbe der Köder hat. Kleine Forellenwobbler könnten sicher auch hellgrün mit schwarzen Punkten sein oder orange mit dunkelblauem Rücken — fangen würde dieser Wobbler trotzdem — für den Räuber wär´s eine kranke Bachforelle, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Habe z.B. mit einem silbernem Wobbler mit schwarzen Streifen sehr gut gefangen. Die Fische sehen darin einen kleinen Barsch obwohl die roten Bauchflossen oder die grünliche Körperfarbe nicht stimmten. Auch die Bewegung des Köders bekommt sicher nicht mal der krankeste Barsch hin!
Ach ja gerade kleine Bachforellen, aber auch Lachse und Meerforellen haben zusätzlich vertikale dunkle Körperbinden, die man auch berücksichtigen kann, aber sicher interessiert das den Räuber nicht!


----------



## barsch_zocker (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|good: 


> ... Der Schlüsselreiz ...


Der Schlüsselreiz muss stimmen#6 (besteht meistens aus Größe, Form und Farbe)
Vor ner weile gabs ne Diskution in nen anderen Köderbauforum über den sogenannten "Kill Spot" oder "false-eye" den der Fisch wohl anders wahrnimmt als wir und ihn, wenn er den Köder angreift, als Angriffstpunkt sieht

barsch_zocker

Bild Quelle; Tackleunderground.com


----------



## Fangnix (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also, dass ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe, auf diesen Punkt zielt nun zum Beispiel ein Hecht, wenn er auf den Köder zustößt, oder wie ist das gemeint? Zielen nicht allse Fische außer der Hecht eher auf den Schwanz alz auf die Körpermitte?


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also Forellen verfolgen ihre Beute gerne und erwischen den Kunstköder daher oft von hinten. Hechte dagegen sind Überraschungsräuber und jagen aus dem Verborgenen heraus. Sie packen den Köder gerne von der Seite, weil´s leicher ist in dabei festzuhalten. Dann wird eine »richtige Beute« gedreht und mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt.


----------



## fishing-hase (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
  ich habe eben meine wobbler fertig gestellt.
  es ist grauenhaft:c:c:c:c!!!
  ich habe mal mit einfachen design´s angefangen(gelb schwarz)
  wirklich enttäuschend.

  naja das kann mich zumindest nicht davon abhalten neue wobbler zu entwerfen.



  hasi


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
auch wenn sie nicht so schön sind, trotzdem mal ein Foto herzeigen vielleicht können wir ja Tips geben


----------



## Fangnix (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab wiede ein paar fertig.
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## fishing-hase (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix:
 schicke wobbler#r!
 so gut sehen meine noch nicht aus.
 mit was hast du den mittleren gemacht??


 @bondex:
 ich würde ja gerne bilder rein setzen aber ich habe im moment keine digicam hier!#d#d


 hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fangnix 
Die Folie ausm Obi sieht nich schlecht aus#6 
Die Tauchschaufeln sind für meinen Geschmack zu dünn, sind schon Hechtwobbler oder? (die letzten 2) Aber in Sachen Lackierung, muss ich sagen, haste echt Fortschritte gemacht#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für euer Lob!

@fisching-hase
Der zweite Wobbler ist der Weißfisch-holo-Wobbler mit der Holofolie ausm Obi.
Ich hab die Folie aufgeklebt, den Rücken mit stark verdünntem Schwarz besprüft, die Flossen aufgepinselt (mit Revell- Farbresten, die ich noch hatte, lassen sich besser pinseln) und Klarlack drüber und fertig. Ist eigendlich nicht schwer.

@barsch_zocker
Ja, die letzten beiden Wobbler sind für Hechte gedacht. Die sind beide 12,5 cm lang und relativ flachlaufend, aber es könnte auch vorkommen, dass mal ein Zander die nimmt.
Ich hab die Tauchschafel aus Plexiglas gebaut, welches Bondex mir mal als Probe gegeben hat. ich hab zur Zeit einfach nichts dickeres da (Geodreiecke sind alle noch in Ordnug ). Ich finde dünnere Schaufeln aber auch nicht schlecht, sind viel einfacher zu verarbeiten.

Fangnix


----------



## Lachsy (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix
sieht doch klasse aus, besonders die holofolie ,mit den bildern bei mir dauert es noch etwas,habe nur isdn zur zeit  :c 

@fishing-hase 
zeigen, ansonsten lege sie auf den scanner  |supergri  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix
schöne Wobbler! Klasse besonders der mit der Folie. Welche, woher, wie teuer ist wieviel? Ach ja die hält nicht so richtig??!!
Das Schaufelmat geht gut nicht war? Haste mit der schere geschnitten? Machst echt Fortschritte
@all
habe auch mal wieder gebastelt. Hier die Entstehunge eines Schaum »Flobblers« (Gismomolfs Auftrag)  in Schritten.


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und so sehen die fertig aus #h


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder so :m


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja sie sind ungefär 3 cm lang und die meisten davon schwimmen


----------



## Fangnix (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Die Folie kostet ca. 3,50 € und ich glaub man bekommt dafür 1,5 m x 0,5 m.
Gibt es auch in gold, grün blau rot und regenbogenfarben.
Ja, leider löst die sich, wenn da nur ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit z.B. in Form von Klarlach drannkommt. Ist aber nicht soo schlimm, es hält sich in einem ertragbaren Ramen.
Ja, die Schaufel hab ich mit einer Schere geschnitten, ist echt gut!!!
Wo bekomme ich das denn her und wie viel kostet das?

Ach, übringens, deine sehen auch _cool_ aus!!! #r

@Lachsy
Natürlich sehen die klasse aus.  :q  :q  :q
Danke für das Lob.

Fangnix


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Arbeitszeit mit dem Schaumstoff aus, im Vergleich zu Balsa?|kopfkrat 

Ich hätte auch ne Idee|bla:  weil wir über das Schematische (Formgebung, Aufschneiden/sägen, Drahtreinfummeln, usw...) ja schon recht viel haben wäre es vielleicht interessanter sich verstärkt auf die Farbgebung einzugehen.
Denn die Lackierung is in meinen Augen ja das was den Wobbler erst richtig zum Unikat macht. Selbst wenn der Wobbler erstklassig gebaut is das Innenleben sieht man ja später nicht mehr#c 
Und mit Bondex hätten wir ja nen echten Experten hier#h 

@ Bondex Die zwei im Barschdesign gefallen mir besonders...

Mfg barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch-zocker
Find ich auch ne gute Idee, bemalen ist auch das schwerste beim Wobblerbauen, finde ich


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
also dieses Material für die Tauchschaufeln bekommt man vielleicht mit Glück im Baumarkt. Ich selber habe mal 3 große Stücke gefunden und mitgenommen. Damals wußte ich aber noch nicht wozu ich die mal gebrauchen könnte    Man sieht also, man sollte alles aufbewaren was man irgendwie gebrauchen kann #c 
Also das mit dem Lacken habe ich bereits erklärt, auch wie die (Holo)Augen gemacht werden. Um ein gutes oder schönes Ergebnis zu erzielen benötigt man außer guter Technik oder Equipment natürlich auch Fingerspitzengefühl, viel Übung und etwas Phantasie. Erklären kann man das eigentlich nicht so richtig.  Übung macht auch hier den Meister, aber Eure Dinger sehen doch super aus, die Barsche werden schon danach schneppen denke ich #6 
Also ich finde die Technik bei den Wobblern wichtiger. Ich habe auch schon Bisse bei Testläufen (unlackiert) bekommen #6 Eigendlich sollte eine Wobbler bei der Lackierung nur ein wichtiges Kriterium bericksichtigen: Dunkler Rücken, heller Bauch. Die Farbe ob braun, blau, Schwarz oder Dunkelgrün oder eine glänzende Oberfläche interessiert den Fisch sicher nicht.
Meine Barsche habe ich natürlich mal wieder mit Gaze gemacht, aber nicht damit sie besser fangen, ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen, sie sind nicht für mich...und deshalb sollen sie schon ein bis´l hübsch sein! |kopfkrat


----------



## Fangnix (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Meine Mutter hat dein Posting zufällig gelesen und war einer ganz aderen Meinung über das man alles aufheben sollte.  Aber das nur am Rande.

Ich brauche noch mal deine Hilfe in Sachen Farbe. Ich wollte ein Lila-Schock-Wobbler bauen. Das Problem ist die Farbe Lila. Ich muss die extra anmischen. Kein Problem, dachte ich, mach ich das wie in Kunst gelernt und auch mit Wasserfarbe angewannt blau und rot zusammen, aber bei mir kommt entweder ein weinrotähnlicher Ton oder ein schutzig- hellblauer Ton raus, aber verdammt noch mal kein Lila!!! Was mache ich falsch??? Hab schon viel zu viel Farbe verbraucht und verzweifele so langsam!!!
Also, Was soll ich tun???


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
also ich kenne den Fehler. Du darfst nicht rot und Lila nehmen sonder Cyan und Magenta! Rot enthält gelb und blau meist auch rot und eine Spur Gelb. Das bedeutet, die Farben, die du genommen hast sind nicht die reinen Grundfarben. Am besten ist aber sowieso einen reinen Lilaton zu kaufen. Selbst Kaspar David Friedrich hatte damit so seine Probleme, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## fishing-hase (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also das sind meine wobbler:
 sehen echt nicht besonders toll aus:c:c
 und so richtig wollen sie auch nicht laufen.


 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und das war einer meiner ersten:


----------



## tincarp (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast du die Schraubösen selbst aus Draht gedreht und mit Epoxy eingeklebt oder?


----------



## barsch_zocker (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Oberfläche deiner Wobbler sieht rau aus, hast du keinen Porenfüller o.ä. verwendet?|kopfkrat 
Das sie nich laufen könnte an der waagrechten Position des Drahts liegen.
Hast du auch n bisschen Blei an der unterseite mit eingebaut? Das stabilisiert den Köder ungemein.

barsch_zocker


----------



## fishing-hase (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@tincarp:
  ne die ösen sind aus dem obi und ich habe sie mit 2K Pattex Montage kleber eingeklebt.

  @barsch_zocker:
  ich habe keinen porenfüller verwendet.
  und blei ist auch drin(warscheinlich zu wenig#q!!!)
  naja probieren geht über studieren.



  hasi


----------



## Fangnix (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fishing hase
Du hast doch keine Ösen in Balsa gedreht? Bei Balsa *immer* eine durchgehende Achse verwenden!!!
Denn wenn ein größerer Fisch beißt, dann bricht der dir eventuell den Wobbler kaputt und da hilft der stärkste Epoxi nicht. Du musst immer sehen, wo das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist und Balsa ist nicht so stabil, am meißten nicht, wenn auch noch die Lackschicht dünn ist!!! Dann ist der Fisch mit einem halben Wobbler im Mund weg!!!

Zum schlechten Lauf. Von der Form her sehen die aus, als müssten die gut laufen, nur es ist wichtig, das alles symetrisch ist (Schaufel, Bebleiung und Form). Ist die Schaufel nicht symetrisch, kann man das durch verbiegen der Stahlachse ausgleichen. Dazu schau dir mal die Zeichnung von Bondex auf Seite 2 an.
Auch wenn Bondex da einer anderen Meinung ist, ich tue das Blei immer id das erste Drittel des Köders, da ist die Gefahr , das er sich vielleicht überschlägt zwar größer, aber der Lauf ist besser.
Und vielleicht liegt es an den waagerechten Ösen, ver such es mal mit einer senkrechten Achse.

Fangnix


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
biege mal die Öhsen etwas nach unten und drehe sie aufrecht, dann wir´s gehen


----------



## fishing-hase (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@brasch_zocker:
 ich habe natürlich bei den balsa wobblern durchgehende achsen gemacht!!

 habe eben neue wobbler gebaut, sehen nicht schlecht aus.


 @bondex:
 werd das mal versuchen.
 so schlecht laufen sie aber nun doch nicht.
 ich habe das vom boot aus probiert.
 leider war der drift so stark das die wobbler sich nur überschlugen!
 deshalb dachte ich sie seien so schlecht.#d#d#d



 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all:
 wie viele wobbler habt ihr seit eröffnung dieses themas bis jetzt schon gebastelt??


 hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> ...wie viele wobbler habt ihr seit eröffnung dieses themas bis jetzt schon gebastelt??


Einige:q aber das gute an der Sache is ja das es ne gewisse Entwichlung gibt#6 Hier hat sicher jeder etwas dazu gelernt und das kann man hier auch mitverfolgen#6 

@ hase mit den Draht da hast du was durcheinander gebracht, 
ich meinte nur das du die Ösen senkrecht statt waagrecht stellen solltest

Bis zum Wochenende hab ich auch wieder n paar Rohlinge zu präsentieren, leider lässt die Schule zur Zeit nich viel zu:c 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

»habe eben neue wobbler gebaut, sehen nicht schlecht aus.«


Fotos hier rein!!!


----------



## Fangnix (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing hase
Das mit der durchgehenden Achse hab ich gepostet, macht aber nichts...

Ich hab jetzt mein 10 Wobbler gebaut, muss nur noch die richtige Farbe drauf. Eigendlich hatte ich ja vor, ihn in Schock-Lila zu lakieren, aber das klappete ja nicht. #t
Jetzt muss ich mir was anderes überlegen... für Vorschlage wäre ich dankbar.

Fangnix


----------



## fishing-hase (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all: 
 also ich habe eben meinen 12rohling grundiert.


 @Fangnix:
 ist doch nicht so schlimm. 
 jeder macht mal fehler.:q+


 hasi


----------



## Fangnix (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, aber is nicht so schlimm, das Weinrot kommt gleich runter und dann hab ich gedacht, mach ich den Wobbler schwarz mit weißen Querbinden. ihr werdet schon sehen.


----------



## fishing-hase (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar bilder.
 der bunte ist mein aller erster wobbler!!


 hasi


----------



## Bondex (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
also deinen gelben Wobbler finde ich klasse was die Form und auch die Bemalung angeht. Sieht echt fängig aus und läuft sicher auch nicht schlecht oder.

Mal ´ne andere Frage: Bist Du eigendlich ein Junge oder ein Mädchen?


----------



## Lachsy (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier kommt mein kleiner 3 cm Wobbler, und mein neuster Rohling

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
Nachmacher!Nachmacher!Nachmacher!Nachmacher!Nachmacher!!!!

ne echt schön gemacht Dein Goldfisch! Als nächstes will ich von Dir mal´n Barsch sehen. Kommst Du mit den neunen Farben klar? Ich brüte gerade über was gaaanz anderes (kleiner Tip es hat Federn!!!)


----------



## Lachsy (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:c  :c bin kein nachmacher  :q 
habe noch garnicht lackiert mit den neuen Farben, kommt noch. Was ein barsch willste sehn? lackiert oder gefangen  |kopfkrat 

Was du brütest??? Sogar mit federn?  #c  Achtung alles was fliegen kann, vorsicht vor bondex  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fishing-hase (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:
 also ich bin ein echter junge!!:q:q
 warum fragst du??

 der wobbler ist von der form nicht schlecht.
 aber kaum geschliffen.
 nachher will ich noch ein bisschen blei reikleben.
 dann läuft er hoffentlich besser als vorher.


 @lachsy:
 schicke wobbler!!
 schon was damit gefangen???



 hasi


----------



## tincarp (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lachsy:
Der ist ja niedlich :m 
Hast du Fertig-Augen eingesetzt?


----------



## Lachsy (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> fishing-hase
> @lachsy:
> schicke wobbler!!
> schon was damit gefangen???



nein leider noch nicht getestet.



> tincarp
> Lachsy:
> Der ist ja niedlich
> Hast du Fertig-Augen eingesetzt?



ja sind fertig-augen aus der Fliegenfischerabteilung

aber dank bondex weis ich wie ich sie selber machen kann

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Ich brüte gerade über was gaaanz anderes (kleiner Tip es hat Federn!!!)


|kopfkrat Nen Wobbler mit der fliegen kann oder Wobbler in nem Brathänchen Design?:q  Oder is es eher Gentech:q 
Woher habt ihr die Zeit den ganzen Tag zu basteln|kopfkrat  oder zu brüten:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also habe schon mal Fotos davon gemacht....


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
weil bei Dir irgentwo Hasi steht – die Hasi, ähäm???
Na dann ist alles gut, war ja auch nur ´ne Frage. Dann ist Lachsy wohl die einzige Frau hier unter uns Wobblerbauern???


----------



## Fangnix (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hmmm, das ist schwer, Bondex.
Wobblerfliegen hatten wir ja schon, fällt also weg.
Ich tippe auch einen sehr felligen Hecht-popper oder vielleich machst du eine Enten-Kücken-Nachbildung, für die Geflügelliebhaber unter den Hechten?

Oder du baust einen Weddler, davon hab ich meiner ersten je gekauften Angelzeitung mal gelesen (R&R 8/02). Das ist so ein fellbepachter Drilling (können auch zwei sein) mit einem Bleikopf. Wird glaube ich auch als Katzenspielzeug verkauft :q, ohne Haken natürlich :q:q


----------



## Lachsy (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhhhh Bondex rückmit der sprache raus, losssssssssssss  |bla: 

könnte mir nur was verändertes vorstelln wie dieses hier
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12706


----------



## Bondex (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja es ist nicht alles Wobbler was fängt. Wen´s interessiert der schaut unter Boardfliegen (Fliegenfischen)


----------



## fishing-hase (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich könnte mir gut vorstellen was bondex macht!|supergri
 vielleicht maus imitationen für heeecht(aber nur vielleicht).#t


 hasi


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

er macht diese hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=15423


----------



## fishing-hase (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> er macht diese hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=15423


  und deshalb lässt er uns hier rätsel raten??
  komisch aber schickes "wobblerchen"



  hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da schaut euch das mal an guckst du!
 der herr biedron will doch echt wobbler für kurzer hand fast 20€ verkaufen#d

 ich finde nicht mal das das besonders tolle designs sind!
 da könnte bondex seine wobbler für lockere 35€ verkaufen.
 auf die dauer kommt da schon einiges zusammen.


 hasi


----------



## Fangnix (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Leute, die so'n Wobbler kaufen, haben ein Rad ab. Da lohnt sich ja eine Anschafung eines kompletten Wobblerbau-Sets inklusive eines günstigen Airbrusch und ab drei bis vier Wobbler hat man trotzdem gespart! Ich würde das nie kaufen, für 5,5 cm schlecht gearbeitetes Holz würde ich doch nicht über *20* € ausgeben!!!
Ich frag mich, welcher Depp sowas kauft, da ist Rapala noch ein Schnäppchen gegen!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> ...Ich frag mich, welcher Depp sowas kauft, da ist Rapala noch ein Schnäppchen gegen!!!


Ganz ehrlich? 
Ich hab schon mal drüber nachgedacht...
Zum Design... des is ohnehin Geschmackssache und ich wäre verdammt froh wenn ich jetzt schon sowas hinbekommen würde, übrigens du hast da nen Wobbler ausgesucht der ne Koppe imitiert, die Koppe is kein sehr auffälliger Fisch, was die Farbgebung des Wobblers erklärt...

Und ich bin sicher das n "custom made" Wobbler mit 3cm jeden Rapala in der gleichen größe um Längen schlägt, was das Laufverhalten angeht.

Als Vergleich schau dich mal nach guten Jerkbaits um, die werden fast alle in Handarbeit hergestellt, da is nix mit günstig, die sind richtig teuer aber ihr Geld sicher wert...

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mir auch die anderen Köder angeschaut, die kosten alle auch so viel oder noch mehr!
Aber macht ja nichst, ich kann mir meine Wobbler selber bauen und bin so nicht auf sowas angewiesen:q:q:q


----------



## Bondex (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Konstruiere gerade wieder eine neue Wobblervariante den »Minideep« einen kleinen Tiefläufer mit extended Öse und vorne ansetzender Schaufel. Die ersten 3 sind im Rohbau fertig, Fotos folgen bald hier im Board   Der Witz bei der Sache, sie sind unbeschwert und damit extrem floating. Damit erhoffe ich mir einen extremen Lauf und die Möglichkeit in einem großen Tiefespektrum zu fischen. Im Winter stehen die Forellis tief denke ich :q  |kopfkrat 

Also zu Biedrons Wobblern. Ich kenne Peter Biedron persönlich und habe einiges von ihm gelernt was das Wobblerbauen angeht. Der Mann hat´s wirklich faustdick hinter den Ohren was das basteln angeht #6 Die Wobbler sind ihr Geld sicher wert. Alles zusammen braucht man für einen solchen Wobbler sicher 1 Stunde oder mehr, und 20 Euro Stundenlohn sind wirklich nicht viel für eine qualitativ hochwertige künstlerische Arbeit. |kopfkrat Die Frage ist nur ob man sich das leisten kann oder will, denn Massenprodukte sind vielleicht ähnlich gut fängig. Die Dinger von Biedron sind ja auch etwas Besonderes, etwas zum Sammeln oder für spezielle Anlässe, wenn z.B. eine seit langer Zeit bekannte Großforelle schon alles Andere gesehen hat und das Ködersortiment aus dem Angelladen um die Ecke Stück für Stück mit Vor und Zunahmen kennt.  Doch die wird sich für die Perfektion, mit der seine Wobbler gemacht sind sicher nicht so interessieren wie der Angler, der sich sowas zu Weihnachten wünscht. Es ist nun mal so, daß Kunstköder aller Art in der Regel erst mal Angler fangen sollen, und wenn´s denn sein muß, später auch noch einen Fisch :m


----------



## Bondex (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
Danke für Dein Lob. 
Also die Fische nehmen meine Wobbler ohne zu murren und dieser Effekt ist mir der wichtigste!!! Scheiß auf Perfektion. Wichtig ist: Der Wobbler muß stabil sein, gut laufen, gut fangen fertig!


----------



## barsch_zocker (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Peter Biedron...  Der Mann hat´s wirklich faustdick hinter den Ohren was das basteln angeht #6


|good: Ich kenne ihn zwar nicht persönlich aber konnte schon n paar mal seine Wobbler live (in nem Aquarium) sehen, ich war schwer beeindruckt und hab da auch ne weile zugeschaut:q 
Naja jedenfalls er hat auch nicht sehr viel geredet|rolleyes aber Profis sind im allgemeinen ja eher schweigsame Menschen|rolleyes 

Ich hab auch wieder was entdeckt|uhoh: 

barsch_zocker

Quelle: tackleunderground.com


----------



## Bondex (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na, ob die auch fangen??? der 2. hat´ne Superform, der könnte was taugen


----------



## Lachsy (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ob die leuchtfarben so ein reiz auf die Fische haben? die form ist gut, aber warum sollten die im dunkeln leuchten? Ich weis ich bin kein fisch 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab ma gelesen, das Leuchtwobbler beim Nachtangeln auf Zander große Erfolge erzielen.
Auserdem, fangen Leuchtpilker in Norwegen oder so nicht auch?


----------



## Bondex (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klar fangen die auch, aber es ist bestimmt auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Tests mit Knicklichtern in Gummifischen haben keine guten Fangerfolge gebracht. Leuchtoktopoden dagegen sollen gut fangen, allerdings nur in Tiefen wo kein Sonnenlicht mehr hinkommt.


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q Naja... ich find sie sind einfach schön anzuschaun...

Der erste sollen ja auch sicher die Angler fangen, denn ich denke so wie der leuchtet, (oder besser strahlt), dass das nich wirklich zum Angeln gedacht is.
Außerdem, wer macht ne so aufwendige Lackierung um dann noch damit zu angeln|kopfkrat Ja... Ok... das is Amerika, aber trotzdem...:q 

Die Leuchtkraft erscheint mir einfach zu hoch = viel zu hell leuchtend, was meiner Meinung nach eher ne Scheuchwirkung hat

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ganz nebenbei: Selbst schwarze Wobbler fangen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## fishing-hase (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ma gelesen, das Leuchtwobbler beim Nachtangeln auf Zander große Erfolge erzielen.
> Auserdem, fangen Leuchtpilker in Norwegen oder so nicht auch?


 also ich habe mal gehört das schwarze farben in der dämmerung gut fangen sollen.
 die zander können den kontrast besser erkennen.


 @bondex:
 du kennst biedron persönlich;+
 find ich gut. würde den auch mal gerne treffen.
 von ihm könnte ich noch viel lernen.



 hasi


----------



## fishing-hase (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine neusten.
 sehen schon besser aus!!|supergri

 der blaue läuft auch ohne tauchschaufel suuper.
 will aber trotzdem noch eine dran kleben.


 hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Von mir nun mal auch wieder was halbfertiges|supergri habs zum Fotografieren mal fertig montiert, n bisschen Farbe und Lack fehlt aber noch...
Kombination aus Wobbler und Twister... Und ich habs mal halbwegs hinbekommen den Körper mit Alufolie zu verkleiden.






Freu mich schon damit die Barsche zu ärgern, aber des wird wohl noch bis nächstes Frühjahr dauern:c 

barsch_zocker


----------



## fishing-hase (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker:
  die idee mit dem twister ist sehr gut!!
  damit habe ich schon eionige fische gefangen.
  das mit der alu folie sieht echt gut aus.


 @all:
 entschuldigt die schlechte bild qualität!!



  hasi


----------



## hauki (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker

feines teil, sowas in der art habe ich auch schon probiert.
(leider unscharfes) handyfoto anbei.

sowas gibt´s übrigens auch in "fett", um auf hecht zu gehen,
sogenannte hell-tails. werde ich auch noch probieren,
glaube ich.

grüsse an die bastlergemeinde & petri
/hauki


----------



## tincarp (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bild 2 kommt der Fox-Version (Demon) schon sehr nahe. Ist der Köder gekauft oder selbst gebaut?


----------



## barsch_zocker (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> sowas gibt´s übrigens auch in "fett", um auf hecht zu gehen,
> sogenannte hell-tails.


Ja...#6 die Rohlinge dazu hab ich auch schon länger fertig:q allerdings hab ich dazu eher die von Musky Mania als Vorbild 
benutzt, d.h. die haben ne Tauchschaufel...
is dann aber doch wieder was anderes:q 

@tincarp "gordon griffiths" is n amerikanisches Köder Label

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hm »Twobbler« sehr interessant. Olli hat damit im Forellenpuff schon gut abgeräumt und sogar einen fetten Aland damit erbeutet. Sein Twobbler war ein Bachforellenmini (4-5 cm) + weißer Twister auf Drilling aufgezogen


----------



## fishing-hase (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und wie sind nun meine wobbler??
  sehen die echt schrecklich aus????

 @hauki: 
 schick schick!!
 sieht echt gut aus.


  hasi


----------



## tincarp (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker:
Wie macht man die Alufolie faltenfrei auf den Rohling? #c


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@* #450 
fishing-hase 
also die Form ist scheint mir schon OK. Allerdings sind die Bilder etwas klein. Geh beim Fotografieren mal etwas dichter rein oder schneide den Ausschnitt im Photoshop knapper aus damit man sie besser und vor allem größer sehne kann.


----------



## fishing-hase (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit näher ran gehen hab ichs schon probiert.
 die kamera ist nicht gerade die beste!!

 wie findet ishr die bemahlung??


 hasi


----------



## Fangnix (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich würde sagen, die Bemahlung ist immer dann gut, wenn sie fängt. Das musst du selber ausprobieren.
Wenn du nun aber meinst, wie es vom künstlerischen her aussieht, an Bondex kommt von uns keiner ran, aber mit den Bemahlungen von uns anderen kannst du allemal mithalten!#6


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> ... an Bondex kommt von uns keiner ran...


Jedenfalls jetzt noch nich:q Naja aber er is sicher weit voraus, allein schon wegen seinem Beruf:q 

@tincarp
Die Alufolie hab ich zuerst mal auf die ungefähr passende Größe zugeschnibbelt, dann mit Sekundenkleber eingestrichen und erst mittig auf den Rohling aufgesetzt und anschließend mit nen Holzstäbchen drangebügelt. Is schwierig zu beschreiben und auch nich ganz so einfach. Achte darauf das der SecKleber gleichmäßig und relativ dünn aufgetragen is und dein Rohling absolut glatt is sonst wird des nix
Wenn ichs mal wieder mach mach ich davon ne Bilderserie#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
Also blaue Wobbler sind bei uns nicht die fängigsten. Ich bevorzuge natürliche Farben wie braun oder olive, auch silberschwarz ist bei uns gut. Blau fängt überall dort gut, wo es bläuliche Futterfische wie Maränen oder Heringe gibt, z.B. in den Bodden oder an der Ostsee.
Schockfarben sind bei Minis nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr gut, sie imitieren dann etwa Powerbait o.ä. in Forellenpuffs. Und wie ich schon sagte die Farbe und Qualität der Bemalung interessiert den Fisch weniger als Laufverhalten, Größe oder Köderführung.

@Fangnix
Danke für´s Kompliment; aber bitte nicht schleimen |uhoh: (Arschkriechen ist aber ausdrücklich erlaubt!! #6  :q ) Nein im Ernst hört man immer wieder gerne, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi :q


----------



## fishing-hase (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na das ich bei euch mithalten kann find ich gut.
 nachher bemale ich die nächsten wobbler.
 mal schauen wie sie werden.

 @bondex:
 schön ausgedrückt#6:q
 sieht aber echt klasse aus.
 machst du schon neue??



 hasi


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase
habe schon neue gemacht und gerade eben am Kanal getestet. Das mache ich immer bevor ich sie mühsam lacke, denn das Finish richtet sich bei mir nach dem Laufverhalten. Flachläufer bekommen gerne Weißfischdekor, Tiefläufer mache ich gerne neon oder silber (hell), mitteltiefläufer werden auch mittelhell gebrusht (Karausche also Bronze oder gold) Aber auch Barschdesign eignet sich gut für mittlere Tiefe.


----------



## Fangnix (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Iiiiieee, Bondex, ich bin doch kein Arschkriecher und auch kein Schleimer.

Es ist einfach eine Tatsache, dass du besser bist als wir anderen, nicht zuletzt durch dein Beruf.


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Naja schau mal die Tage in deinen Briefkasten, da liegt dann etwas dickeres drin, dann kannste üben. Jetzt aber huschhusch in Körbchen, ist schon spät! Ich muß auch um 4.00 Uhr wieder hoch – Mefo-Angeln an der Ostsee...


----------



## Lachsy (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich kann zur Zeit leider nicht basteln, wegen renovierung  
Mal ne doofe frage, hat es schon mal jemand mit blattgold oder heißt es jetzt schlagmetall versucht?

mfg lachsy


----------



## Igor (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach dem Laufverhalten...


 @ Bondex,
 1. wie prüfst du das?
 2. Du hast  ein Photoshopprogramm erwänt?
    Was, wo, warum, wie teuer? :q:q:q


----------



## Igor (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ... wegen renovierung


  ich muß auch renovieren (wenn Ihr bei euch fertig seid, könnt bei uns weitermachen :q :m).
  Übrigens hab ein anderen PC gekauft und Windows XP-Pro. Im Moment ist alles in Ordnung. (Für wie lange?:q)


----------



## noose (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|wavey:Hallo an alle!!!

  Seit 2000 baue ich nun schon Wobbler und erst jetzt finde ich ein Forum dazu.
  Top 

  Werde in nächster Zeit mal ein paar einstellen.

  Gehe jetzt erstmal Testen...

  bis dann.


----------



## Igor (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ noose,

   herzlich wilkommen am Bo(a)rd.


----------



## fishing-hase (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose:
 herzlich wilkommen am board!!#h
 ich wünsche dir hier viel spass und immer gute wobbler!#6

 @bondex:
 gute idee die wobbler zuerst zu testen und dann zu lacken.
 ich mache es immer umgekehrt#q


 hasi


----------



## Palometta (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:Hallo an alle!!!
> 
> Seit 2000 baue ich nun schon Wobbler und erst jetzt finde ich ein Forum dazu.
> Top
> ...



Na herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## noose (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin wieder da vom Testen#c nix fiske.Aber laufen Top:g

 @Bondex 

 Die wobbler sind eigentlich fertig.mit Testen mein ich Lauf einstellen und so.

 jo denn


----------



## noose (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#t ups @ bondex war garnicht für mich gedacht.


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich schließ mich den anderen mal an, Willkommen#h 
Bilder sind fast schon Pflicht:q also reinstellen:q :q :q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Lachsy (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi noose, willkommen im board, und auch bei der bastelgemeinde 

jetzt heißt es aber Zeigen..........her mit deinen Wobblerbildern

mfg Lachsy


----------



## noose (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo nochmal an alle!!|wavey:

 Hm ... wie mach ich das mit dem einstellen??#c


----------



## Lachsy (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erstmal gehste nicht über "direkt anworten" sondern über den button "Antworten" 






wenn du schon geantwortet hast gehste auf den button für "Andern"





 dann haste unten " Anhänge Verwalten" dann geht ein Fenster auf und du kannst bilder hochladen , dürfen aber nicht zu gross sein

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex,
1. wie prüfst du das?
2. Du hast ein Photoshopprogramm erwänt?
Was, wo, warum, wie teuer? 
__________________

Also prüfen kann ich nur, wenn ich den fertig montierten Wobbler, also mit Drillingen, in die Fluten werfe und durchziehe. Und dann werden sie eventuell noch ein wenig »eingestellt«

Also Photoshop ist ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, wenn nicht DAS Bildbearbeitungsprogramm überhaupt. Du kannst es wie jedes Programm im Netz runterladen, oder du kaufst es in einem Shop, ist aber nicht gerade billig, schätze mal so um 700 Euronen. Da kannste wirklich alles mit machen was man mit einem Foto machen will... probier´s vielleicht mal mit einer tryout-Version aus.


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose
ich sag natürlich auch wilkommen an Board! Jetzt zeig aber mal her deine Kreationen.

@all
Also  ich finde das ist hier eine sehr nette Runde. Was haltet Ihr von einem Wobblerbautreffen hier in HH, mit basteln, lacken, schnitzen Speis und Trank. Ich hätte da so einen Bastelkeller mit Musik und würde Euch gerne dazu einladen. Wer möchte gerne kommen? Vielleicht am WE in 3-4 Wochen???  Also ich warte auf Eure Postings... #h


----------



## noose (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy  alles klar habs gefunden wies geht,jetzt muss ich nur noch Fotos machen(allerdings sind grade die Akkus meiner Kamera leer)

 @Bondex , klar warum nicht es sei denn ich mache kurzentschlossen nochmal nach Norge dieses Jahr.
 nochmal @ Bondex ich wollte schon seit Jahren mal um Hamburg angeln bin aber immer nur durchgefahren auf dem Weg nach Norge.
 Also da käme ich auf jeden Fall mal drauf zurück.:g


----------



## Fangnix (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Wenn ich jetzt die Farbe benutzt habe, die du als Lila meinst, ist das leider nicht so gut geworden.#d 
Vielleicht hab ich aber aus versehen ne Farbe genommen, die kein Lila ist, muss noch ma gucken, ob da ne Farbe ist, die Lila etwas näher kommt...

Ach ja, ich bin euch schon lage Bilder von meinem neusten schuldig, der ist schon lange fertig, hab ihn aber nie fotoverfiert |rolleyes.


----------



## Fangnix (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zum Wobbler-bau-Treffen, ich hätte schon Lust dazu.
Wenn es tatsächlich stattfindet, werde ich meine Eltern solange bequasseln, biss ich hingehen darf :q


----------



## Fangnix (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Asche auf mein Haupt, das Lila-Problem hat sich in Luft aufgelöst, es lag nur an meiner eigenen Blödheit.#t 

Ich war zu doof, um zu merken, dass der Farbton, der auf der Pistole kam, kein Lila ist. Jetzt ist alles wieder in Ordnung, hab den richtigen Ton gefunden und alles ist in Butter.


----------



## noose (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:g Na bitte heut hats geklappt, ein gigantischer riesiger Megahecht von sage und Schreibe ........51 cm#c
 hat heute meinen gestern gebauten geschnappt.
 (man beachte die 3 ge wörter)

 Mich würde Interessieren wie ihr Wobbler konstruiert,am PC oder Blatt Papier und Bleistift?


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Siehste, du mußt die Farben halt nur richtig schütteln vor´m Gebrauch :q Aber sind doch super die Metallictöne??? Kannste natürlich auch noch mit weiß mischen um heller zu werden oder mit Schwarz Rücken abdunkeln... da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt. Übrigens ganz hübsch Dein Grätenwobbler :q 

Also Du bist schon mal beim Treffen dabei, wer kommt noch?


----------



## fishing-hase (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:
 das mit dem treffen finde ich eine suuuper idee.
 dummer weise sind meine eltern noch etwas dagegen!:c:c


 @noose:
 ich konstruiere meine wobbler im kopf und zeichne sie dann dierekt aufs holz.
 wenn ich keine ideen habe schaue ich mir bilder von fertigen wobblern an.
 dann kommen die ideen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 hasi


----------



## tincarp (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Macht ihr die Grundierung grundsätzlich weiß oder ist die Farbe da eigentlich egal?


----------



## Lachsy (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe dafür extra grundierung, da bekommen meine wobbler ein tauchbad, die grundierung ist bei mir weiß

mfg LAchsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit dem Treffen is ne Idee|rolleyes LEIDER is HH viel zu weit weg:c :c :c 
Würde gern:c 

@Bondex und Fangnix die Metallic Lacke sehen gut aus#6 
Hehe... ratet mal was ich bis spätestens Weihnachten hab:q 

Zur Frage wie man Wobbler plant, mit Papier und Bleistift, vielleicht noch nen gekauften als Vorlage. Aber eigentlich bekommt man fast alles "irgendwie" zum Laufn:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zocker
das wird wohl ´n Airbrush sein??? #h  :q 

Ich grundiere überhaupt nicht, meine Lacke decken auch so perfekt und haften super auf Epoxi


----------



## Fangnix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Okay,

Also, als erstes zeichne ich immer 'ne Schnittzeichnung auf Pappe, die ich dann ausschneide und auf's Holz übertrage. Das hat mehrere Gründe, ich kann eine gute Wobblerform fast gleich nachbauen und zeichne schon vorher, bevor der Rohlign gesägt ist, Blei, Schaufel- und Achsenform auf, damit ich alles identisch nachbauen kann.
Hab mich aber auch schon von Formen aus Lurebuilding.nl bdiehnt, die z.T echt klasse sind!

Zur Grundierung:
Ich benutze spezielle Modellbaugrundierung von Revell, zum Aufschpühen. Ist zwar nicht so ganz das Wahre (vor allem bei Preis-Leistung), erfüllt aber seinen Zweck und lässt sich mit 400 gut glattschleifen. Bei deckenden Farben macht die Farbe der Grundierung aber nicht aus, man sieht die eh nicht mehr...


----------



## Fangnix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, Bondex, die Metallic-Töne find ich super gut!!!
Nee, nee, schütteln hab ich nicht vergessen, nur die falsche Farbe genommen...


----------



## barsch_zocker (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

KLICK und KLICK und
 Bondex hat Konkurenz
Jung Junge|uhoh:... Ich werd bevor ich wieder Bilder reinsetz erstmal an meiner Technik feilen#t 

barsch_zocker


----------



## noose (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal ein Tipp zur Grundierung von mir.

 Meine ersten Wobbler habe ich nach dem Buch von HN auch in Leinöl und Terpentin getaucht und auch wenn ich jetzt dafür verdammt werde das ist Blödsinn:m

 Ein in Terpentin getränkter Wobbler hat (zumindest war das bei mir so)folgende Nachteile man muß mind.2 Wochen warten bist man ihn weiterbearbeiten kann und Kleber oder Harz verträgt sich mit keinem Öl der Welt.
 Bei zb. sehr spitz zulaufenden Wobblerformen ist nur sehr wenig Klebefläche für die Tauchschaufel,(je nach anordnung) das resultat war bei vielen meiner ersten Wobbler das sich die Schaufel wieder gelöst hatte weil ganz einfach kein klebekraft mehr zwischen Holz und Schaufelmaterial war.
  Es war einfach zu Ölig.

  Was also nehmen zum Schutz des Holzkörpers? 

  Ich nehme nach einem Tipp von einem befreundeten Lackierer nur noch 
  "Glasurit HS (high solid) Grundierfüller grau"
  Dieser Füller lässt sich Problemlos mit  der Airbrush auftragen und ist nach ca.20min "brachialst" (wortschöpfung)fest. 
  Wenn ihr mal nen Rapalla (ich habs getan)aufschneidet werdet ihr sehen das das Holz auch nicht in Öl getaucht wurde. Es ist blankes trockenes Balsa.
  Die haben aber Ihren eigenen Füller(muss man nicht haben)
 Probiert es einfach mal aus Füller gibts beim Lacker, es muss auch nicht der Glasurit sein Standox usw haben auch Top Füller im angebot.
  Wichtig ist aber das es ein HS ist also mit hoher anzahl Festkörper

  jo denn


----------



## Fangnix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noose, wie teuer is'n der Grundierfüller?


----------



## Bondex (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex hat Konkurenz

Kann ich gerade noch mit leben


----------



## noose (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fangnix

  Wenn man nen Lacker gut kennt sollte er gratis sein (bzw. 1 Bier)
  ansonnsten  kostet 1 kleine Arbeitspackung 250 ml Grundierung 250ml Einsteller( Verdünner)und ca. 75 ml Härter so ca. 25 Euro
  Das sollte aber für viele schätz mal 100 Wobbler reichen.
  Das Zeug ist sehr ergiebig


----------



## noose (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

EDEL EDEL EDEL

http://www.cmwiggle.com/cwpage17.htm


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh ja da sind ein paar schöne dabei und vor allem mit viel Liebe zusammengeschraubt


----------



## fishing-hase (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch mal eine frage zum lacken.
 wie kriegt man so eine suuuper lackierung hin??

 mfg hasi


----------



## barsch_zocker (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				fishing-hase schrieb:
			
		

> da schaut euch das mal an guckst du!
> der herr biedron will doch echt wobbler für kurzer hand fast 20€ verkaufen#d
> 
> ich finde nicht mal das das besonders tolle designs sind!


|kopfkrat Der Wobbler is doch von Biedron und hast du das hier oben nich erst neulich gepostet?|kopfkrat 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fisching hase
Üben, üben und Bondex fragen :q

@Bondex
Ich hab vor, einen Wobbler im Barsch-Desing zu sprühen, er soll schön real aussehen. Bevor ich nun zum dritten Mal alles verhaue, frage ich dich lieber gleich. Also, wie soll ich welche Farben aufsprühen?


----------



## Bondex (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
Also mit eteas Gefühl ist das kein Problem. Erst den ganzen Rohling mit Turkisgrünmetallic deckend spritzen, dann eine 1mm klare Epoxischicht über diesen Basislack um den Tiefeneffekt zu erzielen Aschließend mit Schwarz und einer Papierschablone Stück für Stück das Muster aufbrushen, Afishing-hase 
n aufkleben und 3 Schickten 2 K Klarlack, fertig ist der Lack


----------



## Bondex (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
Barschdesign ist easy:
Ganzen Body epoxieren, dann silber lacken. Anschließend den Bauch deckend Weiß machen und von oben kommend danach mit einem stark verdünnten Moosgrün lasierend antönen, sodaß der Silberlack noch durchscheint. Dann mit dem feinen Brush die Streifen aufspritzen 0,3mm Düse abwärts. Das gelingt gut wenn man den Lack sehr stark verdünnt und den kompreser unter 1 Bar Druck einstellt, sonst gibt´s Läufer denn man muß ja dicht ran mit der Düse. Immer schön in Bewegung bleiben und nicht zittern :q  :q  :q Will man scharfe Kanten haben benutzt man eine Schablone zum Abdecken #6 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen?


----------



## Fangnix (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Natürlich konntest du mir helfen!#6


----------



## fishing-hase (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich weis das ich das schon mal gepostet habe aber ich wollte trotzdem wissen wie man so einen wobbler lackiert!

 @bondex:
 danke für die hilfe!#6


 mfg hasi


----------



## Bondex (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fishing-hase  
@ Fangnix
gerne geschehen


----------



## fishing-hase (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine wobbler werden morgen mal am forellensee getstet!

mal schauen ob ich damit etwas fangen werde!:q 


hasi


----------



## Bondex (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
dann mal Petri, Fotobericht nicht vergessen!


----------



## noose (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nochmal ne Technische Frage: ;+

  Wie gross dürfen die Bilder max. sein für Forum?


----------



## Lachsy (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

300x300 sollte ausreichen und am besten für web optimiert damit der speicherbedarf klein wird. Oder über WEbspace verlinken....anleitung hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23537 

bildbearbeitung hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=24025

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tincarp (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat schon jemand neue Wobbler gebaut? #h


----------



## Fangnix (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich hab einen, aber im Moment keine Kamera da#c 
Ma gucken, vielleicht klappt das ja, wenn ich den auf'n Scanner tu?


----------



## Fangnix (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, was hälst du von diesem Kompressor?
Es ist zwar noch ein bisschen hin bis Weihnachten, aber ich dachte, ich gucke schon mal, was es so gibt.


----------



## Fangnix (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, mein Barschwobbler. Ich bin nicht so ganz damit zufrieden, die Farben wirken irgendwie komisch auf mich. Was meint ihr, aber seit ruhig erlich!

Ach ja, mein Problemfall, der _tolle_ Holowobbler. Die Lackschäden sind leider keine Bisswunden, sondern Tranzportschäden #d .
Auf der Holofolie will einfach nichts haften, kein Lack, kein Klarlack, nichtmals Epoxi:c !!!

Habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich die Farbe dauerhaft drauf bekomme?

Fangnix


----------



## noose (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy

 grade über webspace wollte ich vermeiden,warum auch immer ,habe aber grade ein programm gefunden womit auch ich wunderbar zurecht komme.
  "xnview"super einfach.:q

  dennoch danke#h


----------



## noose (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix

 evtl.Folie leicht mit 600er anschleifen???? ;+ müsste eigentlich hin hauen oder bei Hakuma, die habe wohl überlackierbare Folie im Angebot.

 PS bin kein Werbetrommelrührer|znaika:!!!


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 


Airbrush Profi-Set mit Kompressor
[50065] 119,00€ 



Für eine grössere Darstellung
klicken Sie auf das Bild.  



Wartungsfreier Profi Kompressor mit Spezialverdichter, extrem leise (59 dB(A), in geschlossenen Räumen einsetzbar, Spezialdruckschalter für automatisches Ein- bzw. Ausschalten, Tragegriff, Spritzgriffelhalterung am Gerät. 

Ausstattung

Druckminderer mit Wasserabscheider 
Manometer, inkl. Profi-Spritzgriffel aus Metall zum Spritzen von allen gängigen Airbrush Farben 
ca. 1,5 m Rilsenschlauch 
Anschlüssen M5 x 0,45 IG 
Farbbecher mit Anschlusskonus aus Metall 
1 Farbbecher mit Anschlusskonus aus Glas mit Deckel 
Technische Daten

Anschluss 230 V/50 Hz 
Motorleistung 125 Watt 
Motordrehzahl 1450 U/min 
Arbeitsdruck 1,8-3,5 bar 
max. Druck 5 bar 
max. Luftleistung 20 ltr. /min.(3 bar) 
Gewicht ca. 6,5 kg

Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll - nicht so doll. Als erstes ist es sehr schlecht, daß der Kompressor keinen Tank hat um die Luft zu puffern. Dadurch vibriert die Luft beim Arbeiten, was zu unsauberen Ergebnissen führen kann. Außerdem muß die Maschine dann ständig arbeiten, das kann ganz schön auf die Nerven gehen. Die Pistole ist reiner Abfall weil es kein richtiger Airbrush sondern einfach nur ein Zerstäuber ist. Der Druck ist sehr gering nur bis max. 3 Bar. Ein gutes Gerät sollte schon um die 8 Bar Druck erzeugen, damit man einen sehr feinen Nebel erzeugen kann.#c Das Gewicht und die Größe sind die einziegen guten Eigenschaften, dann paßt das Gerät wenigstens in jeden Mülleimer :q


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix

Dein Bärschlein ist doch klasse. Allerdings paßt Barschdesign immer besser auf hochrückige Wobblerformen. Die schlanken eignen sich gut für Weißfische und Salmoniden aber auch als Hechtlein. Allerdings interessiert die Räuber das nicht, da sie sich nur nach Schlüsselreizen richten, für die ist´s eben ein schlanker kümmerlicher Barsch und fertig.

Die Holofolie kannste vor dem Lacken vielleicht etwas mit Spiritus oder Degreaser (Silikonentferner) abreiben, vielleicht auch mit Aceton oder Nitro, mußte mal ausprobieren ob´s was bringt. Vielleicht hast Du auch keine gute Farbe (Basislack) benutzt? Nicht jede Farbe hält auf jedem Untergrund. z.B. Acryl hält sehr schlecht auf Kunststoffen, Nitrolack löst teilweise Füller oder Grundierung an oder sogar auf, das muß man halt testen. Mache Farben lassen sich ebenfalls nicht miteinander mischen oder kombinieren, sie kippen um werden körnig, flocken aus oder mischen sich schlicht nicht... #c


----------



## Fangnix (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Ich hab beim Holo schon deine Farben benutzt. Ohne Klarlack lässt die sich leicht runterkratzen. Mit Klarlack ist die Bemahlung nicht schlag-und stoßfest. 
Da splittert die Farbe einfach ab. Und Epoxi haftet nicht richtig, lässt sich so wieder abziehen...

Was für ein Kompressor soll ich deiner Meinug nach denn kaufen? Werde ich da mit 150€ hinkommen?


----------



## fishing-hase (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

huch habt ihr wieder viel gevotet!
 naja das mit den wobblern war nix.
 ich habe anfangs nur mit wobblern gangelt, als ich aber nach einer stunde immer noch keinen biss hatte:c:c bin ich auf naturköder umgestiggen!

 hab dann noch zwei forellen landen können.
 bilder hab ich leider keine weil die kamera kaputt gegangen ist!|gr:


 mfg hasi


----------



## Fangnix (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fisching hase

Mach dir nichts draus, so gings mir letztens auch . Es gibt Tage, da wollen die Forellen nur Naturköder, musst du mit leben...

Wann bekommen wir deine Wobbler ma zu sehen? Oder hast du noch keine neuen?


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
ja ich weiß, die Farbe ist sehr spröde und haftet nicht auf weichem Untergrund


----------



## Lachsy (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

morgen teste ich meine wobbler auf Zander, mal abwarten ob sich was tut  also die erste echte bewährung steht an.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy

freue mich schon auf schöne Fangfotos, hoffentlich halten die Drillinge :q  :q  :q


----------



## fishing-hase (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

doch ich habe schon einige neue wobbler gebaut!
 sehen klasse aus!
 dummerweise ist meine digicam kaputt!

 müsst ihr euch noch ein bisschen gedulden!


 hasi


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> 
> freue mich schon auf schöne Fangfotos, hoffentlich halten die Drillinge :q  :q  :q



Ich war leider schneider, dafür laufen die wobbler sehr gut  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
oh schade, aber wenigstens haste mal wieder geangelt. Wie gesagt, die Köderführung der Wobbler und vorallem die Größe, denke ich, sind entscheidend für den Fangerfolg. Vielleicht klappt´s beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## Fangnix (1. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...Und Fische müssen da sein, nicht wahr?



Wahr gestern auch mal endlich wieder mit meinem besten Freund zum Angeln bei uns an der Wümme.Hab da auch meine Neuen das erste Mal durchs Wasser gezogen, liefen auch gut, interresierten die Fische aber nicht, wenn überhaupt welche da waren...
Die ganzen "alten" bei uns im Verein meinen, es sei noch zu warm für Hecht, vielleicht haben die ja Recht...


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
zu warm für Hecht???!!! Also eindeutig Quatsch. |bla:  Ich fange den ganzen Sommer über Hechte bei bis fast 20 °C. #c  Die Alten haben wohl nichts dazugelernt :q


----------



## Fangnix (2. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, aber irgendwo muss es drann liegen, hat ja keiner was gefangen und in der Ecke _muss_ ein Hecht stehen, gibt nichts besseres für den in der Wümme 

Apropross Hecht, hab einen Hechtwobbler gebaut, wie bekomme ich den richtig bunt? Also richtig, so im Sinne von so real richtig


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
wenn´s eine super Hechtstelle ist steht da meist ein ganz großer. Versuch´s mal nachts oder mit Köderfisch, früher hätten wir das Wörtchen lebenden hinzugefügt :q Richtig große Hechte sind faul und vor allem nicht dämlich. Den Köderfisch möglichst unaufffällig präsentieren z.B. mit Drakowitsch-System über den Grund zupfen oder vorbeitreiben lassen an einer kleinen unauffälligen durchsichtigen Wasserkugel #6 Achte darauf daß Dich ein möglicher Fisch nicht sehen kann, also möglischt geduckt oder auf dem Bauch angreifen oder sogar einwaaten. Kunstköder kennen große Hecht oft schon und haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Übrigens erscheinen manche Stellen nur gut für Hecht. Solche kenne ich genügend und habe in 20 Jahren außer Aal nicht einen Fisch dort gefangen :c 

Wobbler natürlich zu bekommen geht nur mit Gedult, Können, und einer Menge Erfahrung, man muß halt sehr künstlerisch mit der Pistole umgehen, das dauert schon etwas und man muß die Pistole wirklich beherrschen um feinstee Striche oder Schattierungen ohne zu Klecksen damit zu machen


----------



## Fangnix (3. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie mache ich das jetzt genau? Etwa so wie bein Barsch, nur mit hellen Steifen? Was muss ich beachten?


----------



## Lachsy (3. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für hecht zu warm, ne stimmt nicht, kollege hat Sonntag ein erwischt, im Wobbler Rot-Weiss






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (3. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
ist das ein Eigenbau von Dir?

@Fangnix
Nimm als Vorlage ein Hechtbild, zur Not aus dem Internet und dann einfach abmalen. Nicht nur angucken sondern genau analysieren welche Musterung der Fisch hat und dann besonders markanten Eigenheiten auf Dein Holzmodell übertragen


----------



## Lachsy (6. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> ist das ein Eigenbau von Dir?



nein ist kein eigenbau von mir, mein eigenbau wollte kein fisch  :c 
aber ich werde die Fische noch davon überzeugen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, ich bin auch wieder vom Angeln zurück. War an meinem Lieblingsforellenpuff und habe mehr oder weniger versagt. Es war noch dunkel da hatte ich 2 schone 45er Regenbogner auf Powerbait gelb, dann ging erst mal ´ne ganze Zeit nüscht. Auf Eigenbauwobbler in neongelb braun (übrigens mein zweiter selbstgebauter, also ein Uraltding, also ein richtiger Krüppel aus Balsa) brachte meinen einzigen Fisch auf Kunstköder und ich habe wirklich alles versucht: Spinner Twister, Flobbler, Twinner, Spister, geschleppt, auf Grund - alles Fehlanzeige! Dann habe ich, ganz zum Schluß, einen halben Tauwurm an die Pose gehängt und damit einen schönen Fisch durch Abriß :c  verloren (die beschissene Vorfach-Schnur war wohl verblitzt!!! #c ) Eine kleine Forelle konnte ich dann auf die gleiche Weiße kurze Zeit später sicher landen :q . Wäre ich früher auf diese simple Idee gekommen hätte ich bestimmt aubgeräumt  Mit insgesamt 4 Fischen habe ich an diesem Tag noch vorne gelegen. Meine Freundin hatte leider keinen Fisch und andere sind auch sehr dünn beschenkt worden. Rekord war an diesem Tag 8 Fische, der gute Mann hat aber auch mit 3 Naturköderruten geangel und ich hatte nur eine #6


----------



## Fangnix (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Na ja, wenigstens haste ja was gefangen! Beim Hechtangeln gestern hat sich nichts getan, hab nur den Materialverschleis hoch gehalten:c . Hab 2 Stahlvorfächer verlohren, ein Köfi-System und 'ne Menge Köfis (haben meine Kumpels andauernd ohne Haken ins Wasser geworfen) und ich hab für ein paar Minuten meine Spinnrute verliehen und der Idiot zieht die Schnur über einen Ast, sodass nun min. 80 m der guten Fireline von Berkley im A.... ist . So ne *******, kann von Glück sagen, das ich keinen selbstgebauten Wobbler verlohren habe.

Ach ja,|schild-g |jump: |birthday: |laola: an Bondex und ich glaube, auch Lachsy hatte Geburtstag... Also, alles Gute von mir an die Geburtstagskinder!!!

Fangnix

PS: Mein Hechtwobbler braucht noch einige Zeit, Schule, na ihr wisst schon ...#t


----------



## Lachsy (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex du bastelkünstler, alles gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bondex wir hoffen trotz deines Hohen alters  :q weiterhin schöne Wobbler

danke fangnix für die nachträglichen Glückwünsche

mfg lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Is hier jetzt der inoffizielle Bondex Geburtstagsthread:q :q :q 
Aber Ihr habt recht hier, ist Er ja auch eh die meiste Zeit:q #6 

Also auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag |birthday: 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h @all
Danke für die Glückwünsche (mann bin ich alt geworden!!!) 
@Lachsi dir natürlich auch alles Gute nachträglich... #h  :q


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die , welche nach mir kommen sollen natürlich auch alle von mir herzlich gratuliert sein, wenn es denn soweit ist, den Zeitpunkt verpasse ich ohnehin wieder


----------



## fishing-hase (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also an alle ich bin noch da.
 hab viel in der schule zu tun:-(

 @lachsy:
 schicker hecht den du gefangen hast!!

 und@bondex:
 du hast doch nicht am forellensee versagt.
 das war das gleiche wie bei mir.
 an einem tag *2*mikrige forellen!!
 und natürlich alles liebe zum geburtstag!!|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:|rotwerden

 und bau weiter schöne wobbler!



 mfg hasi


----------



## tincarp (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier wird ja mit den Smilies nicht gespart *g*
Dann schließ ich mich auch mal an:
 #h  Glückwunsch Bondex! #6  |schild-g Feier schön... aber nicht zu viel ;-)....  #y


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh danke danke danke #6 , bin ja ganz gerührt |kopfkrat  So, jetzt habe ich nicht mehr Geburtstag, jetzt sind andere drann :q


----------



## Fangnix (9. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie sieht es bei euch eigendlich mit neuen Wobblern aus?
Oder habt ihr alle Stess in der Schule oder im Job, so wie ich?


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja habe schon etwas zu tun. Eigentlich sind schon wieder 8 Stück fertig aber die sind nicht gerade was Neues und der Lack fehlt noch


----------



## tincarp (9. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine zwei Rohlinge liegen schon seit über einem Monat in meinem Zimmer und warten auf den nächsten Arbeitsschritt #c


----------



## Fangnix (9. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@tincarp
Kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Manchmal schadet eine Pause aber auch nicht, danacht macht´s umsomehr Spaß, sonst wird´ja noch Arbeit, und wer arbeitet schon gerne?


----------



## tincarp (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

In den Weihnachtsferien findet sich eventuell mehr Zeit für den Kunstköderbau. Die Rohlinge sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus. :q


----------



## fishing-hase (11. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich hab viel in der schule zu tun.
 in den ferien kanns dann endlich wieder losgehen.


 hasi


----------



## Igor (12. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was für ein Draht verwendet ihr für die Ösen?


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe 2 sorten im test . einmal v2a-schweißstangen und einmal Blumendraht in 1mm stärke, wobei ich nicht weis wie sich der blumendraht verhält wenn ein fisch dran ist

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Blumendraht kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil der nach einer Zeit rostet (Eisen verzinkt) Daher nehme ich nur noch Edelstahldraht. Früher hatte ich mal Kupferdraht genommen und auch damit Fische gefangen. Der ist aber echt zu weich und verbiegt zu schnell, irgendwann bricht er dann auch...


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fangnix

Wollte Dir eine PN Schicken, da stand aber dieses hier: 

Entschuldigung, aber der Benutzer hat angegeben, dass er keine E-Mails erhalten möchte, die über dieses Forum verschickt werden. Wenn Sie diesen Benutzer trotzdem kontaktieren möchten, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator, der Ihnen vielleicht weiterhelfen kann.

Solltest Du vielleicht mal ändern...


----------



## Fangnix (13. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh, da is wohl was schiefgegangen, ich dachte, das so andere Mitglieder meine E-mail Adresse nicht lesen können, ändere ich sofort.
Die bekommen meine Adresse ja sowieso nicht...


----------



## Igor (13. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Igor schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Draht verwendet ihr für die Ösen?


 |kopfkratNoch ein mal zurück zur meiner Frage:
 Mich [font=&quot]interessiert auch der Durchmesser des Drahtes und wo kriegt ihr den?

 Danke!
 [/font]


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Den Durchmesser des Drahtes sollte man an die Wobblergröße anpassen,
es macht z.B keinen Sinn nen Mini, wie Bondex sie baut, mit nen 1.5mm Draht zu bauen, das Verhältniss würde einfach nicht stimmen.
Ich bastle seit einiger Zeit an n paar größeren Wobblern rum <15cm, da macht der 1.5er n gutes Bild. 
Ich hab auch schon das www nach Tabellen dafür durchsucht, aber leider nichts gefunden#c 
Meinen Draht hab ich aus nem Eisenwarenladen, der musste ihn aber auch erst bestellen.

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Edelstahldraht ist 0.5 mm dick und eignet sich für Wobbler bis ca 10 cm Länge, für größere würde ich 0.8 mm nehmen, kommt aber immer auch drauf an wie zäh, oder hart das Material ist


----------



## noose (13. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Igor

  in jedem Modellbaugeschäft gibts Edelstahldraht.


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK, ich habe mal wieder etwas gebastelt
Der eine hier wird später vielleicht eine Art Lurch oder eine Mühlkoppe, mal sehen. Und dann hier noch etwas Skuriles, nachdem wir bereits einen Wobbler mit Fliegenschwanz hatten (Flobbler) hier jetzt die sogenannte "Wobliege" ein Streamer mit Tauchschaufel :q  :q


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Björn!
Da hast Du Dir ja wieder was einfallen lassen :q !
Freut mich,daß Deine Kreativitätszellen wieder aktiv sind!! #6
Ich habe mal Streamer mit einem Propeller am Hakenschenkel gebaut=Mini-Spin-O-Glow.Ich zeig Dir mal ein Foto davon,vielleicht fällt Dir dazu eine Verbesserung ein?


----------



## fishing-hase (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann hier noch etwas Skuriles, nachdem wir bereits einen Wobbler mit Fliegenschwanz hatten (Flobbler) hier jetzt die sogenannte "Wobliege" ein Streamer mit Tauchschaufel :q  :q


 gut gemacht bondex!!
 über so eine wobbler fliege hab ich mal in einem angel magazien gelesen(keine ahnung welches!)

 wenn es noch einen interesiert:
 ich benutze 0,5mm edelstahl draht.


 eine kleine frage:

 wer hier ist björn|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase
ich natürlich

@Hi Wolli,
Dann zeig mal her Deine Propeller-Kreation. Ist bestimmt nicht so einfach mit herkömmlichen Mitteln??? Also meine habe ich jetzt doch noch nicht getestet, muß ja noch das Bett für meine Süße fertigbauen... |kopfkrat


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Bondex!
Heute abend suche ich mal in meinen Boxen und Schächtelchen und mach ein Foto!
Es kann natürlich etwas dauern.Du weißt ja,ich bin so halb und halb aus dem Keller 
eine Stufe nach oben übersiedelt und da hab ich kleine Schwierigkeiten,etwas "Kleines"zu finden!!  :q 
So,hier sind die Bilder davon!
Beim leisesten Druck durch Zupfen im Wasser dreht sich der Propeller
und erzeugt Schwingungen,die lauernde Räuber munter machen!! #6


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Wolli
vielleicht könntest Du auch mal mit richtigen Spinnerblättern experimentieren...Das glitzert dann zusätzlich noch.


----------



## gismowolf (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Björn
ich habe Blattgold zum Aufbügeln,aber auf der Perle tu ich mir mit dem Bügeleisen etwas schwer.Vielleicht finde ich mal goldene oder chromblitzende Kugeln!?
Richtige Spin-o-glow-Blätter sind mir zu groß dafür.Naja,vielleicht hat jemand eine gute Idee dazu!
Ganz kleine Spinnerblätter wie sie bei Buttvorfächern Verwendung finden wären auch eine Möglichkeit.Aber wo krieg ich die her?


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja vielleicht kannst Du ja einfach winzige Spinnerblätter dazu benutzen. Gibt´s hier in Hamburg bei Thomas Kubiak für ein paar Cents. Hier ein Foto im Vergleich zu einer herkömmlichen Rasierklinge (ist übrigens super zum Schnitzen von Schaumwobblern!!!) #6


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Winterzeit = Bastelzeit?|kopfkrat 
Im moment trifft das wohl eher nicht zu, jedenfalls wenn ich mir den Thread anschau. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran das es inzwischen
30 Seiten sind:q #6 Aber wie Bondex schon mal geschrieben hat, an KnowHow in dt. Sprache wahrscheinlich einmalig...

Naja was mich selbst betrifft, muss auch ich eingestehen das z.Z. Zeit zum Basteln sehr knapp is:c ich hab n bisschen was gebaut auch wenns nich fertig is. Ich habs mal reingestellt das der Thread nich ganz untergeht:q 

























barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (21. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schön, das endlich mal wieder einer schreibt.

Sehen seh gut und ordentlich aus, barsch-zocker. Hast du eigendlich schon dein Airbrush?

Wie werden bei dir die Seiten gezählt? Bei mir werden schon *38* Seiten angezeit!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|kopfkrat Du hast mehr Seiten? Keine Ahnung woher des kommt aber is ja auch eher 
zweitrangig:q 
Nein ich hab leider immernoch kein Airbrush, hoffentlich klappt des bis Weihnachten noch|bla: aber ob man damit (Vorsicht Traumatisierend) SOWAS hinbekommt;+ |uhoh: 
ich bin fast ausgeflippt vorm Pc als ich des entdeckt hab|uhoh: einfach der Wahnsinn|uhoh: 

barsch_zocker


----------



## noose (21. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Barschzocker

  Ja die Japse habens drauf, oder es sind zum Wobbler umgebaute Ukels
  Bauschschaum rein und gut#6

  zu Deinen Kreationen sehen auch Top aus, hast Du bei dem ersten den Turus ukko nachbauen wollen?

  Ich hätte da ne Bauanleitung für die Dinger falls interesse besteht


----------



## muddyliz (21. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ barsch zocker:
Bist du sicher, dass der dritte läuft? Meiner Meinung nach ist die vordere Einhängeöse zu hoch angesetzt (=> er wackelt nicht genug) und die Tauchschaufel zu groß (=> er läuft bei stärkerem Zug in Spiralen und taucht eventuell sogar auf). Mach doch mal nen Probelauf ohne Lackierung.


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker
also ich finde die Japandinger ganz nett umgesetzt, allerdings glaube ich, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht daran, daß diese supernaturalistischen Kunstköder auch besser fangen. Und wenn, dann nur weil der Angler mehr Vertrauen zu seinem Köder entwickelt und ihn daher umso öfter zum Fischen einsetzt.

Außerdem sehen Deinen Wobbler doch klasse aus. Fische sie doch mal ganz ohne Bemalung eine Weile lang ganz konsequent, und ´Du wirst sehen auch ohne Lackfinish fangen sie ihren Fisch. Ich habe das mit meinen Minis probiert, und glaube mir das geht. Die Exaktheit interessiert die Fische halt nicht, denn sie können das auf die Schnelle nicht bewerten oder bei den Verhältnissen unter Wasser (trübe, dunkel, Blenden durch Sonneneinstrahlung...) nicht warnehmen wie genau ein Kunstköder seinem Beuteschema entspricht. Da sind nur Schlüsselreize (Auge, Streifen, Kiemen) gefragt deren Farbe oder künstlerische Ausführung eher nebensächlich sind.


----------



## Igor (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barschzocker
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich hätte da ne Bauanleitung für die Dinger falls interesse besteht


  @ noose
  stell bitte die Bauanleitung da rein. 

  @barsch_zocker
  wie dick sind die Schaufel von deinen Wobblern?
 Sind fein gemacht#6

  @ Bondex
  benutzt du deine Styrowobbler bei'm Angeln?
  Mich interessiert wie die Dinge die Belastung vertragen, oder machst du nur die kleine (bis 3 cm) aus Styropor?


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Igor
also ich baue meine Wobbler bis etwa 10 cm. Das ist aber auch schon absolute Obergrenze für diese Bauart. Die Wobbler haben eine dicke Kunststoffummantelung aus hartem Epoxy und sind daher sehr stabil. Sie könnten vielleicht sogar innen hohl sein. Das Schaumstoffmaterial dient nur zum Fixieren des Epoxis. Die Haltbarkeit ist aber auch auf eine durchgehende Edelstahlachse zurückzuführen, die ebenfalls in einem Kern aus Epoxy gelagert ist. Selbst wenn sich der Wobbler in seine Bestandteile auflösen sollte, ist daher ein sicheres Landen eines großen Fisches immer noch gwährleistet, da der Drilling fest mit dieser Stahlachse verbunden ist. :q


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Muddyliz der dritte Wobbler funktioniert#h 
war grad testen, is ein tieftauchender, allerdings hat er keine sehr starke seitliche Kippbewegung wie z.B. der zweite, mit der relativ tief angesetzten Öse

@Igor für die hab ich jetzt 2.5-3mm dickes Plexiglas genommen

Der Wobbler mit dem Twisterschwanz hat schon ne ziemlich lebendige Aktion, die Hechte werden ihn bestimmt zum fressengern haben:l 
Wer auch sowas baut, baut auf jedenfall genügend Blei in den Holzkörper, am besten im Bereich der Tauchschaufel, ich denke so lässt sich die Aktion noch verbessern. Den der Twister, der ja sinkt muss oder sollte ausgeglichen werden
Ich hatte schon einiges eingebaut, aber nich unbedingt das Optimum|rolleyes 
War ja auch der erste...

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all
vielleicht müßte man jetzt noch kleine Filmchen hier einbauen, wie die Wobbler so laufen, und dann noch wie die Hechte, Barsche, Forellen... einsteigen, das wäre der Hit!


----------



## Fangnix (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh, das wird doch schon etwas schwerer, gleich noch ein Fisch beim Anbiss zu filmem :q


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> vielleicht müßte man jetzt noch kleine Filmchen hier einbauen, wie die Wobbler so laufen


Hab ich heute auch schon drangedacht#6 Wäre ne feine Sache im www gibts n paar seiten wo man sich Künstköder in Aktion anschauen kann|kopfkrat 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Igor (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fangnix
 Einfach einen Taucher angagieren, der neben dem Wobbler schwimmt und alles auf die Kamera aufnimt :q :q :q


----------



## noose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Igor und Barschzocker

  Die Anleitungen bzw Zeichnungen für den Ukko liegen im TCW format vor also Turbo CAD.
  Ich müsste die irgentwie als jpeg oder so konvertieren um sie einstellen zu können.

  Im Programm habe ich selbst keine Möglichkeit gefunden dies zu tun.
  Oder ich Drucke die aus und Scanne die dann ein mal sehen obs klappt.

 Evtl hat jemand von euch ne Lösung parat, es gibt wohl auch im Internet schon kleine Turbo CAD Programme die man sich downloaden kann 
  womit man die Zeichnungen sogar verändern könnte

  so denn


----------



## Lachsy (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose wie wäre es mit einen screenshot? wäre die einfachste methode. Ansonsten mal sehn was unser grafikspezi bondex sagt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## noose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tach Lachsy

 Sag mir wie man das macht mit dem Screenshot#c

 Aber mit scannen müsste es wohl auch funzen|bla:


----------



## Lachsy (23. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

screenshot ist im Prinzip leicht. öffne das bild im Cad Programm. dann drückste " Druck/s-Abf" taste , somit legt er das bild von deinem bildschirm im Zwischenspeicher. Jetz Bildbearbeitungsprogramm aufmachen zb Paint und das bild aus dem Zwischenspeicher einfügen" dann bearbeiten nach lust und laune

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (23. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@igor
Wenn da noch Fische beissen, dann hast du es voll drauf


----------



## noose (23. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6 @ Lachsy 


 Top Tip warum kannte ich den noch nicht? Hätte mir fast nen Scanner angeschafft.

 Übermorgen bin ich wieder am heimischen PC und stelle den Screenshot dann ein#h


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi all
Beim Mac geht Screenshot Wahl+Shift+3. Das Bild findet man dann mit der Bezeichnung Bild 1 auf der Festplatte.
Bei der Dose so wie Lachsi schon sagte mit drucken in die Zwischenablage dann in Photoshop und strg+n drücken. dann strg+v und anschließend das Dokument auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren und als jpg speichern, danach ganz schnell hier rein. Übrigens habe ich eben mal etwas größeres gebastelt.   Lacken steht unmittelbar bevor, aber auch vergolden und verchromen :q  :q  :q


----------



## Igor (24. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all
> ... Lacken steht unmittelbar bevor, aber auch vergolden und verchromen


  Hallo zusammen
  @ Bondex
  ihr im Hamburg habt aber wählerische Fische. :q :q :q 
  Ich glaub das bei uns geht's ohne vergolden :m:m:m


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Igor
ich glaube du hast Karsruhe statt Karlsruhe geeschrieben. Oder heißt das tatsächlich Karsruhe?

Vielleicht haue ich bald auch Diamanten drauf und fange damit wie Sau :q  :q


----------



## Igor (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex
 Danke, hast Recht, ich habe überhaupt nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Igor (27. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> ... paar seiten wo man sich Künstköder in Aktion anschauen kann...
> 
> barsch_zocker


 @ barsch_zocker

 kennst du die "www-adressen" von denen? Falls ja, bitte poste die rein.;+


----------



## barsch_zocker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Aufnahmen sind nich immer die besten und spacken auch manchmal|rolleyes 
Aber trotzdem hier sind die Adds

Einmal HIER,HIER oder HIER

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h @ Barsch z
Wie immer klasse Deine Links, haken aber leider wirklich tierisch

@Fangnix
hier so sieht mein Teil zu Hause aus #h


----------



## Fangnix (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Hast du bestimmt schon lange in Benutzung, oder? 

@Barsch_zocker
Konnte mr deine Filme leider noch nicht ansehen, zu lange Ladezeit mit ISDN


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix 
sieht man doch |krach: Aber daran siehst Du auch, daß das ein vernünftiges Gerät ist, sonst wäre es nicht so alt geworden! Eben kein Plastikschund #6


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Damit´s hier nicht ganz so langweilig wird |kopfkrat habe ich mal etwas gebastelt  um Euch mit diesen Bildern eine Freude zu machen |supergri


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch mehr #h


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ihr wollt noch mehr? |kopfkrat OK hier ist noch was...


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ddas nicht Wahnsinn? |supergri    :m


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:g Nicht zu glauben... #h


----------



## Palometta (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mensch Bondex , du machst mich Wahnsinnig  :q 

Brauchst du gar nicht arbeiten ? #c 

Kanst ja nicht mehr angeln geh'n bei der ganzen Bastellei  |kopfkrat 










Aber mach ruhig weiter so :m 
Die Wobler sehen alle Top aus  #6  #6  besonders die Maus  ;+ gefällt mir

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## barsch_zocker (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Net schlecht, feine Sachen... Der letzte is Killa...

#y Was haste über naturalistische Darstellungen vor kurzem gesagt:q :q 



> ...besonders die Maus ;+ gefällt mir...


Ich denke des soll ne Groppe sein:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sind die in deiner Standart-Größe so um 1 cm :q ? Mit der Lackierung hast du dich wieder einmal wieder selbst übertroffen #r "schleim" (ja, ja, ich wisch es nacher wieder auf... :q)

Mir gefallen vor allem die Zweiteiligen. Woher bekommst du denn die Netze für Schuppenmuster? Hab so Sachen wie Aquarienkescher o.ä. brauchbares noch nicht gefunden 

Hab die letze Woche Praktikum bein Zahntechniker gehabt. Da gibst so allerhand gutes zum Wobblerbauen. Zum Bleistift Federdraht in versch. Stärken und Qualitäten. Auserdem hat mich der Kunststoff interessiert, aus dem die Protesen gemacht werden. Ich dachte, der wäre vielleicht super geeignet um sich Wobbler zu gießen. Bestellen könnten die den Draht und den Kunststoff da für mich. Der Draht ist nicht all zu teuer, so und die 13€ für 10m. Aber der Kunststoff ist leider nich so günstig, der 1/2 Liter Monomerkunststoff für ca.45 € und 500g Polymerisat für noch mal ca.45 €. 'N bissel teuer, zu teuer für mich .
Aber ich hab ne kleine (abgelaufene) Probe bekommen, sollte für einen Wobbler genügen. Schreibe euch dann mal, wie gut das Zeug wirklich ist. Müsste sich eigendlich super in Gipfformen gießen lassen und das härtet in Wasser gekocht total gut aus.

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boah, der Threat hat schon über *600* Beiträge!!! 2,53 Mal mehr als ich bsher gepostet habe. Das ist ja der TOTALE Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## gismowolf (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na,dann stell ich mal die Flobbler hier rein,die Bondex für mich gemacht hat!Die kommen ja auch aus seiner Wobblerwerkstätte und sind aus seiner Wobblerfamilie!! :m


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
Also das sollte keine Maus sondern wie bereits richtig erkann eine Gropper oder zu Deutsch Mühlkoppe werden, gehta ber vielleicht auch als Salamander oder ähnliches durch? Egal die werdens´s schon fressen.
Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, daß man nicht naturalistisch lacken muß um damit erfolgreich am Wasser zu sein, schaden tut´s aber auch nicht. Also probier ich ruhig etwas rum. Deshalb auch der Versuch zu versilbern oder zu vergolden. Übrigens sind die jetzt auch etwas größer (im Winter kann der Happen ruhig etwas mehr auffallen) so zwischen 3 und 8 cm!

Übrigens braucht Ihr die Flobbler nicht nachzubauen, die laufen leider nicht wie gewünscht.


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also die Netze bekommt man in der Gardinenabteilung bei Karstat, oder unter dem Namen Tüll in der Kurzwarenabteilung (Nähbedarf).


----------



## Hoagie (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo an alle

Ich hab eueren 600 seiten thread in einem Satz verschlungen
Echt genial  #6 
ihr habt mich infiziert
Bin nun auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Airbrush und Kompressor.
Ich hoffe man sieht sich hier bald wieder  

(diese Seite ist für airbrusher ganz interessant: 
http://home.germany.net/101-240188/model/airbrush.htm )


----------



## buddha (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@gismowolf
Hast du bei den Wobblern nicht beim Anhieb ein Problem weil die Tauchschaufel dem Einzelhaken im Weg ist??


----------



## gismowolf (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Buddha!
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie ein Problem damit!  :q
Ab Mai 2005 wird`s dann ja hin und wieder auch einen Bildbericht geben!! #h


----------



## tincarp (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aus welchem Material, sind die Büschel? Muss was spezielles sein, sonst saugen die wobbler sich doch voll und laufen nicht mehr |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@tincarp
Du hast schon recht, die Büschel behindern etwas die Laufeigenschaften des Flobblers. Sie saugen sich auch voll, was sie auch müssen, sonst geht der Flobbler nicht auf Tiefe. Wichtig ist nur das das material sehr weich ist und damit auch bweglich. Ich nehme dafür nur Synthetikfasern.

@Hoagie
willkommen an Board. Wenn Du willst kannst du Dir das hier bei mir (in Hamburg Barmbek) gerne mal live ansehen wie´s gemacht wird. Kann Dir sicher auch Tipps zum Gerät geben


----------



## Fangnix (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hab die ersten Tests mit dem Zahntechniker-Kunststoff abgeschlossen. Lief nicht so gut . Das lag aber nicht daran, dass das Material blöd ist, sondern das ich schlampich gearbeitet habe. Eine gute Gussform aus Gips herzultellen ist doch nicht so leicht...
Zum Gück ist noch ne ganze Menge von dem Kunststoff da und Gips auch, also starte ich bei Zeit einen neuen Versuch und bemühe mich, ordentlich zu sein. Habe auch vor, dass alles aufzunehmen, freut euch also auf eine Fotoreihe.

Hat jemand anderes noch Ideen, wie man günstig an Kunstsoffe zum giesen kommt, die für Wobbler geeignet sind? Denn der Zahntechnikerkunststoff ist nur wahrlich nicht billig.

Fangnix


----------



## Igor (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fangnix,
 wen du schon eine Form aus Gips machst, kannst du vielleicht mit dem Schaumstoff aus der Spaydose probieren? (Da gibts solche in Baumärkten zum Fenster- und Türeneinbau.) Und damit das sich mit der Form nicht verklebt die  Wände der Form mit dem Fett einschmieren.


----------



## Lachsy (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
leider hat www.koederbau.de seine homepage schon geschlossen. Könntes ja mal bei  Roy Polinski <info@koederbau.de> nachfragen ob er noch Füllstoffe da hat. Er ist ja auch werbepartner hier. habe nur von ihm eine Restliste erhalten. fragen kostet nix

mfg lachsy


----------



## Hoagie (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex
Danke für dein Angebot, ich behalte es im hinterkopf

Ich werde wohl erst einmal doch mit dem guten altem Pinsel anfangen, bevor ich mir einen Airbrush kaufe.
Kann mir einer einen Tip für geeignete Farben geben?
Das müssten ja andere als für den Airbrush sein, oder irre ich mich. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du könntest vielleich Acrylfarbe nehmen, die ist nach dem Trocknen wasserfest und läßt sich leicht und geruchsarm verarbeiten, deckt gut und trocknet relativ schnell. Gibt´s in Tuben oder Plastikflaschen im Künstlerbedarf. Sie lassen sich auch lasierend auftragen, wenn man mit viel Wasser verdünnt


----------



## Fangnix (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Igor
Eigendlich keine schlechte Idee, *aber* ist das Zeug billig? Und Wie sieht es mit den Luftblase aus, die das Zeug zum Aufschäumen bringen, machen die das nich alles ganz porös? Und wie soll ich das in eine Gussform bringen?

@Lachsy
Danke für dein Tipp.


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
also Luftblasen stören doch nicht. Die kannst Du locker mit Spachtelmasse oder Epoxy versiegeln. Allerdings bezweifele ich, daß das Material feinpoorig genug ist. Ich glaube das Zeug ist ziemlich bröselig. Wahrscheinlich klebt es auch  derbe in der Form und läßt sich schlecht dosieren. Da ist eine Wobbler aus Stüropor oder Balsaholz geschnitzt genausoschnell produziert und vor allem einmalg.


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, ihr faulen Säcke. Ich habe mal wieder was zusammengeschraubt. Einen sogenannten Twobbler. Habe ihn bereits am Wasser getestet: Der Lauf ist einwandfrei. Sieht aus wie eine schwimmende Eidechse oder wie ein Molch oder Salamander, das muß einfach fängig sein...
Sowas hatte Barschzocker ja auch schon mal ausgetüftelt(was ist aus dem denn geworden?). Ich war etwas mißtrauisch weil die Flobbler vom Lauf her schon ein Flob waren. Selbst der 2. kleine Drilling stört den Lauf nicht #6


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, das sieht ja echt Proffesionell aus!
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das demnächst von einem Angelsachenhersteller geklaut würde!
Melde mal lieber ganz schnell ein Patent darauf an!
Der Hersteller würde Dir garantiert nix geben, ohne Patent!


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Sowas hatte Barschzocker ja auch schon mal ausgetüftelt(was ist aus dem denn geworden?)...


Ja... aus mir oder dem Wobbler?:q :q :q 
Der Wobbler war im 566ten Beitrag:q zu sehen... weiter bin ich immer noch nich gekommen#c Der Schock über die Superrealistischen Japanischen Wobbler sitzt einfach immer noch...

Der Lauf des Köders hat mich auch umgehaun aber bei fast 20cm Länge kann man kaum noch von Molchen o.ä. sprechen, eher von ner Wasserschlange oder nen kaputten Aal

barsch_zocker


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> ...Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das demnächst von einem Angelsachenhersteller geklaut würde!
> Melde mal lieber ganz schnell ein Patent darauf an!
> Der Hersteller würde Dir garantiert nix geben, ohne Patent!


Ganz ehrlich?
Das konzept is nich neu, auch wir haben es geklaut:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine Kreation ist etwa 10 cm lang. Sollte auch auf Forellen noch funzen. Also Twobbler habe ich noch nie gesehn, "Shadobbler" dagegen schon öfters. Vielleicht sollte man mal einen 10-teiligen Schlangenwobbler zusammenknoten #c  ;+  |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja, ich hab sowas noch nicht im Laden gesehen!

Vielleicht sollte man mal einen 10-teiligen Schlangenwobbler zusammenknoten

Ja, so als Aalimitat, muss ja nicht immer Gummi sein!
Ohne Gummi machts auch mehr Spaß!

Ach übrigens, mein Doppelwobbler ist fast fertig!
Hab gerade eine Schicht, Glitzenagellack draufgemacht!
Wenn das trocken ist, kommt nochmal so eine Schicht drauf und dann 2K-Lack.
Und dann fang ich nur noch Hechte über 1,20 Meter!


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Arno
Fotos bitte!


----------



## Igor (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ohne Gummi machts auch mehr Spaß!
> ...


 @ Arno,

 freu dich,das dein Beitrag die Lachsy nicht gelesen hat.


----------



## gismowolf (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björni
Deinen Twobbler find ich äußerst fängig,weil er allein von der Konstruktion her enorm beweglich ist.Die Schwanzform vom Ur-Sosy Eel aus den 70-er Jahren(da hab ich noch einen gefunden) bewegt sich beim leichtesten Zug und Dein Wobblerkopf sieht auch sehr beweglich aus!Und in Norwegen habe ich heuer wieder mal feststellen dürfen,die größte 
Bewegung des Köders bringt einfach die meisten Bisse!!


----------



## rheinfelder (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

he leute mein dad hat ein material das so hart ist wie blastik und schwimt wie stüropor ist geiles zeug hab zuga schon reingebissen hatte danache zahn schmerzen und es läst sich locker verarbeiten


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Rheinfelder, versuch mal rauszubekommen, was das für Zeugs ist!

Igor, einmal ist keinmal!!! |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Fangnix (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich dachte eigendlich immer, im Winter wäre Bastelzeit, aber wir sind ja alle ziemlich eingepennt.
Aber wenn ich den Kompressor habe (noch 6 Tage :q), gehts bei mir wieder richtig los.
Hab heute wieder angefangen Rohlinge zu bauen, nach Weihnachten bekommen die dann Farbe.

Die Idee eines Twobblers kenn ich schon lange, ham die mal in der Rute und Rolle als Krautköder vorgestellt. Joined Rapala getrennt, Einzelhaken drann und großen Twister so aufgezogen, das die Spitze des Hakens im Twister versenkt ist und beim Biss rausgedrückt wird.

@rheinfelder
Wie teuer ist das Zeugs?


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@rheinfelder
also das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Welche farbe hat das Zeug denn? Vielleicht stellst Du mal ein Foto davon hier rein???
Hi Wolli
jetzt wo Du´s sagst. Also diesen Aal habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Ich finde das ist aber mehr ein "Shadwister" Der Vorteil von Flobblern ist aber doch´die Tauchschaufen und das das Ding zweiteilig ist. Ob´s fängig ist bestimmen aber immer noch die Fische!!!

@Fangnix
ich haben die Kisten sooooo derbe voll mit Wobblern! Jetzt muß ich werst wieder angeln, morgen geht´s an die Ostsee. Außerdem bindet ein richtiger Angler auch noch Fliegen  Nee, heute war dochj Boarditreff, und das will man schließlich nicht verpassen, war übrigens echt suuuuper in Lübeck heute! #6


----------



## Fangnix (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wollte ja versuchen, Wobbler aus Kunststoff  zu bauen. Nun hab ich aber ein Problem, ich bekomme keine Gipsformen hin. Die zerbrechen oder passen nicht zusammen usw..
Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## barsch_zocker (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Nun hab ich aber ein Problem, ich bekomme keine Gipsformen hin. Die zerbrechen oder passen nicht zusammen usw..
> Wer kann mir helfen?


Wenn du mir noch 1-2 Tage gibst bekommste ne Bilderserie#6 
Hatte letzte Woche schon eine gemacht aber nachdem der Pc gespackt hat waren "einige" Bilder weg, die Serie war auch dabei#q 
Mach mich gleich nachher mal dran#6 

barsch_zocker

Edit: Wird allerdings ne Form zum Bleigießen, das Prinzip is aber das gleiche


----------



## Fangnix (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann bin ich ma gespannt, beeil dich bitte


----------



## Fangnix (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier auf Lurebuilding101 gibt es zwei neue Schnittzeichnungen. Den Zweiteiler find ich interessant.


----------



## muddyliz (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Nun hab ich aber ein Problem, ich bekomme keine Gipsformen hin. Die zerbrechen oder passen nicht zusammen


Geh doch mal ins Bastelgeschäft, da gibt es eine weiße Formmasse, die an der Luft trocknet (so ähnlich wie FIMO). Wenn die Form trocken ist, streichst du sie innen gut mit Trennwachs oder Schalungsöl ein.


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier in Hamburg Wandsbek gibt es einen Kreativmarkt (war gestern mal da). Dort gibt es extra ein Heft, Buch ober das Bauen von Formen und die zugehörigen Materialien dazu: Gips, Acryl, Gießharz,Ton und sogar feuerfestes Silikon...


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ein Frohes Fest wünsche ich!
So jetzt habe ich ndlich meine neue Digi und hier sind jetzt einige Bilder von meinen Doppelwobbler:


----------



## Fangnix (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schön (grün), läuft der gut? Ist so um 18-20 cm lang, oder?

Hab nun auch meinen ersten Doppel-Wobbler gebaut, nach der Anleitung von Lurebuilding101, der läuft richtig gut. Man, war ein ganzes Stück mehr Arbeit als ein Einteiliger, das Ergebnis ist aber super. Bilder gibts, wenn der bunt ist.

Schönes Fest an alle Wobbler-Bauer
wünscht
Fangnix


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Laufen tut der wohl nicht eher Funktionieren. LOL!
Jetzt aber ernst:
Habs noch nicht ausprobiert , naja in der Wanne schon!
Aber da kann man ja nicht richtig testen!
Ich werds die Tage aber machen!
Ich hab die Tauchschaufel einfach frei nach Schnauze rausgeschliffen, ging sehr einfach finde ich!
Habs mit der Flex und 40 Schleifmobteller vorgearbeitet, dann mit einer beweglichen Welle und passenden Schleifeinsatz feingeschliffen, anschließend von Hand mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet.
Dann zusammengebaut, in der Wanner getestet und zum Trocknen auf die Heizung gelegt.
Dann mit Edelstahlfarbe grundiert , mit grünen wasserfesten Filzstift angemalt, mit billigen Glitzernagellack angestrichen und dann zwei Mal mit Bootsklarlack überstrichen.
Das nächste Mal werde ich aber nach dem Schwimmtest, den Wobbler wieder zerlegen und dann Lacken!


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zweiteilige sind natürlich aufwändiger. Man sollte drauf achten die Teile möglichst dich zusammen zu bringen, damit´s für den Räuber aussieht wie ein Teil, ergo dürfen die Ösen nicht zu groß ausfallen. Bielleicht kann man auch eine Art Scharnier oder Faden als Verbindung nehmen???
Für den Anfang aber schon ganz schön! Also Arno, weiter so!


----------



## Fangnix (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da ich ja immer im Sandwich-Verfahren baue, musste ich die noch nicht getrennten hälften zuerst in der richtigen Position mit einer Schraubzwinge zusammenhalten und den Schwanz zurechtschleifen. Danach hab ich den Wobbler getrennt, hatte nun also vier Teile. Dann hab ich die beiden Vorderteile mit Blei und einer Achse versehen, zusannengeklebt, shlitz für die Schaufel gesägt und geschliffen. Nun hab ich die hintere Achse gebogen und von der die vordere Öse um 90° gebogen, in die Gegenöse eingehängt, beide hinteren Teile mit Blei versehen und nun um die Achse festgeklebt. Schaufel rein und fertig war der Zwei-Teiler 
Durch dieses Verfahren passten beide Teile fast Natlos zueinander. Der Abstand ist höchstens 1 cm.


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
also ich meinte eigentlich Arno. Trotzdem Fangnix: ein Foto wollen wir doch auch von deiner Kreation sehen.


----------



## Fangnix (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich wollte einfach nur mein Senf dazugeben...


----------



## Fangnix (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok, ok, dann stelle ich jetzt doch ein Foto rein, auch wenn mein Zweigeteilter eigendlich ja noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## arno (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix!
Sieht doch TOP aus Dein Doppelwobbler!
Wenn Du damit was fängst, darfst Du Dich dann in Fangdoch umtaufen!
Aber da das Teil wirklich Top aussieht, sollte das kein problem sein!


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
ging ´ne Menge Blei bei drauf???


----------



## Fangnix (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Nee, leider nicht genug, musste noch mal aufboren und mehr Blei reintun, gibt ne unschöne Epoxi-Naht...

@arno
Danke, find ihn auch TOP. Wie die Fische ihn finden, muss sich noch herausstellen.
Ich hab doch extra geschrieben, ich heiße Fangnix, das bedeutet NICHT Fang-nichts!!!
(Naja, vielleich bedeutet es so viel vie Fang-wenig   )


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja Aufbohren ist nicht schlimm. den Fisch stört´s nicht. Habe ich auch schon öfters mal machen müssen. Ist aber eine nervige und vor allem so unbefriedigende Arbeit


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Wobbler läuft nicht!
Buhuhu
Der kippt im vorderen Teil immer zur Seite weg.
Ich glaube ich muss die Drahtachse noch vorn verlängern!
Aber ich hatte es geahnt!
Oder was meint Ihr?
Schaut Euch nochmal die Bilder an, vielleicht fällt Euch ja wa anderes oder besseres ein!


----------



## barsch_zocker (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast du mal probiert die Öse entgegengesetzt des "kippens" zu verbiegen? 
Andere Frage, is die Kugel unter der Köpföse aus Blei? Oder vielleicht is die zu 
hohe Position der Öse das Problem#c 

@Fangnix
Is die Tauchschaufel 1:1 von den Angaben auf Lurebuilding101?

barsch_zocker


----------



## arno (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne die Kugel ist eine Stopperkugel aus Gummi, das Loch war zu groß und da habe ich um das Spiel zu verkleinern die Kugel davor gemacht.
Der Draht ist Federstahl, den kann man nicht so ohne weiteres biegen!
Deshalb blieb da ein Versuch am Wasser aus!
Ich glaube aber auch das es an der Position der Öse liegt!


----------



## muddyliz (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Arno:
Schneide mal die Schaufel etwas ab und setze die hintere Öse des Vorderteils etwas tiefer. Dann noch das Hinterteil einkürzen, dann müsste es klappen. Das Hinterteil ist zu lang und zu schwer und bremst damit den ganzen Wobbler und er kommt dann nicht auf Tiefe.


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaube die Proportionen stimmen insgesamt einfach nicht so richtig. Die Schaufel scheint mir zu dick zu schmal und für die Wobblergröße zu flach. Das Gelenk macht bei großen Wobbler oft Probleme weil es sich nicht nur hin und her bewegt sondern auch insich selbst verdreht und dadurch ein Teil meist auf der Seite liegt. In diesem Fall hilft nur beide Teile wie einen eigenständigen Wobbler zu konzipieren und auch auszubleien. Oder aber man nutzt ein richtiges Scharnier oder eben 2 Gelenke übereinander. Aber Versuch macht kluch! Arno ich drücke dir die Daumen, aber ich selber an deiner Stelle würde lieber einen neuen Wobbler versuchen.


----------



## Fangnix (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker
Nee, ich hab die Schaufel etwas kleiner gemacht als auf Lurebuilding101 vorgeschlagen, denn mit der großen Schaufel lief der nicht richtig. Der Wiederstand war wohl zu groß, dadurch tauchte der nicht richtig sondern lief nur auf der Seite. Mit der Kleineren Schaufel (die ich immer noch sehr groß finde) läuft der viel besser.


----------



## arno (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ist besser ich bau nen Neuen!
Ok, dann wünsch ich alln noch nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Fangnix (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dir auch, Arno und allen anderen auch 'n guten Rutsch!

Ach, war das eigendlich dein erster Versch, einen Wobbler zu bauen?


----------



## fishing-hase (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus 

 gutes neues jahr euch allen und das euch immer die ruten krumm sind!!:q


 da habt ihr ja wieder eine menge geschrieben!
 ich hab einiges neus gebaut, bilder kommen noch.


 hasi


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frohes Neues!
Freue mich auch auf gute neue Berichte und schöne Fotos von Euch


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habt Ihr schon mal sowas gesehen?
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&prev=/images?q=Wobbler&start=80&svnum=10&hl=


----------



## Fangnix (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was soll DAS denn sein? Ein Ar...-Gesichts-Fisch-Würstchen? Naja, wenn die Fische mal auf Fastfood stehen... :q


----------



## fishing-hase (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex kannste das vielleicht mal übersetzten??
 ich kann kein chinesisch oder japanisch!


 hasi


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Ein frohes neues Jahr!
Sieht ja mal wieder toll aus!
Das ist warscheinlich DAS Mising Link!
Da würd mich nicht wundern, wenn da sogar Moderlieschen drauf beißen!


----------



## Igor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo

  Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr!

  |kopfkrat
  Habe eine Frage an unsere Experten:

  Wie wählt Ihr die Drillinge und Sprengringe zu den Wobblern aus?


----------



## fishing-hase (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@igor:
 also ich mache das rein augenmass!

 ich habe immer(oder meistens)ein gut sortiertes sortiement an drillingen zuhause.
 dann schau ich ob das einigermassen zueinander passt(wobbler und drilling) und machs dran.

 ich habe aber auch schon tabellen für pilker gsehen.
 obs das für wobbler gibt weiss ich nicht!



 severin


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix, Arno
ähmmm, schaut mal zwischen eure Beine - hat das nicht auch irgentwie Ähnlichkeit :m    wenn nicht stimmt was nicht :q  :q  :q

@Igor
als bei diesem Wobbler ist vielleicht gar kein Drilling zu empfehlen |supergri  Ansonsten lieber den Drilling etwas zu klein als zu groß wählen. Kleine Drilinge sind oft schärfer und halten auch besser im Fischmaul. Manchmal ist ein Versuch mit Zwilling oder Einzelhaken auch einen Versuch wert. Dieser wird dann eine Nummer größer als der entsprechende Drilling gwählt. |wavey:


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Fangnix, Arno
> ähmmm, schaut mal zwischen eure Beine - hat das nicht auch irgentwie Ähnlichkeit :m    wenn nicht stimmt was nicht :q  :q  :q
> 
> @Igor
> als bei diesem Wobbler ist vielleicht gar kein Drilling zu empfehlen |supergri  Ansonsten lieber den Drilling etwas zu klein als zu groß wählen. Kleine Drilinge sind oft schärfer und halten auch besser im Fischmaul. Manchmal ist ein Versuch mit Zwilling oder Einzelhaken auch einen Versuch wert. Dieser wird dann eine Nummer größer als der entsprechende Drilling gwählt. |wavey:



Bondex, Ahnlichkeit?!?
Nur mit der Form, ansonsten....Gößer, noch Größer, noch.....

Igor, ja etwas kleiner Drillinge sind schon besser, aber ich machs auch nur mit Augenmaß!


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Arno
!!!!!!

(Aber bist du gaaaanz sicher?????) |supergri    |supergri


----------



## Fangnix (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Bei mir besteht keine Ähnlichkeit|gr: ! Viel größer und sieht nicht so aus wie eine Bockwurst!!! hab das fast als Beleidigung empfunden!

Lass und lieber mit diesem Thema aufhören, nachher wird deswegen der Thread dichtgemacht und das wäre doch zu schade...


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, meine Körper sieht aus wie eine Griechische Statue!
( Die schon 100 Schlachten hinter sich hat) :q  :q  :q 
Ich war heute auf Raubfisch, aber wieder nix! #q 
Dafür hab ich einen Wobbler-Rohling ohne Farbe getestet und in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt!
Aber der lief gut, sah so aus, wie damals mein erster Wobbler!


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie Arno?... schon beim testen in die Bäume geklatscht?

@Fangnix
Knackwurst |kopfkrat Aber warum gleich aus der Haut (Wurstpelle) fahren


----------



## arno (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nö, auf Grund festgesetzt!
Na, so waren es ja nur etwas Draht zwei Drillinge, zwei Sprengringe und ein Stück Besenstiehl!
Im Laden hätte ich dafür so um die 6-7 Euro hingelegt, wenn ich da einen Wobbler gekauft hätte!
Na immerhin hat der Wobbler ca. 5 Würfe überlebt!


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@arno
und lief er wenigstens?

hier noch 4 neue Kreationen von mir. Habe mich mal in etwas längeren ziemlich großen Teilen versucht; so um die 5 cm lang |supergri  3 davon laufen und einer nicht |kopfkrat  Preisauschreiben: also wer von euch als erster errät welcher nicht richtig läuft, der bekommt ihn von mir geschenkt #6  Habe übrigens schon den Fehler behoben, jetzt läuft er :q 
Die Ausschnitte zeigen meinen ersten Wobbler mit dem Zaubermittel von Clarissa beschichtet. Besten dank noch mal dafür, das Zeug ist klasse #6


----------



## fishing-hase (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:
  ich denke das es der zweiteillige wobbler is!
  die verbindungs öse is etwas zu hoch geraten!
  deshalb überschlägt er sich warscheinlich.


  severin


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
war´n Versuch wert, ist aber leider falsch #c


----------



## muddyliz (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der rechte, hat zu viel "oben rum". Kann aber behoben werden durch Hochbiegen der Einhängeöse.


----------



## arno (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Bondex, ja er lief gut, man hat in der Rute richtig das Flattern gespührt!
Ich habe noch zwei Löcher geborht und dann zwei Klemmbleie da eingeklebt, damit er etwas gewicht bekommt!


----------



## Lachsy (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Björn ich tippe auf den unteren 
schönes glitter ne  ich schick dir noch etwas irisglitter-blau und etwas von dem was du jetzt hast in grob

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@muddyliz
du hast gewonnen, der Wobbler ist Dein. Das Problem war nicht die Öse sondern die Bebleiung. Habe Blei nachgelegt und siehe da; jetzt geht er unter und läuft relativ flach etwa 50 cm tief bei normalem Zug.
Also her mit Deiner Adresse, dann schicke ich dir den Rohling den du selber noch lacken kannst.
@Lachsi
Dein Glitter ist perfekt so wie es ist. Auch fein ist suuuuper weil es sehr gut haftet und fast eine geschlossene Oberfläche bildet. Vielleicht kann man das sogar mit in den Klarlack mischen und mit der Pistole spritzen???. Grobes Glitter habe ich genug.


----------



## muddyliz (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex:
Natürlich kannst du den Wobbler behalten. Habe nur so zum Spaß mal mitgemacht, aber dem rechten Wobbler sieht man schon an, dass er unterhalb der gedachten Linie zwischen Einhängeöse und Endöse nicht genug Gewicht hat => er kippelt oder legt sich gleich flach. But do'nt call ne wobbeldoc now.  :q  :q  :q
@ Arno:
Immer erst vor dem Lackieren testen, dann kannst du dir viel Verdruss sparen.


----------



## arno (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Muddyliz, er war ja nicht lackiert!
Das war nur der Doppelte!


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@muddyliz
ich habe aber schon einige mit hohem rücken gebaut, die einwandfrei liefen. Die Achse muß eigendlich nur unterhalb der technischen Mitte (Flächenverteilung) verlaufen damit Bewegung in die Sache kommt, und bei meinem fehlte nur noch etwas Blei unten.


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, ich hätte auch auf den ganz rechts getippt.


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ollidaiwa
ist jetzt ein wenig spät mit deiner Antwort,
aber wenn muddyliz den Wobbler wirklich nicht haben will... #c Dann wärest du der nächste Glückliche #c


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Björn , darf ich dir wenigstens etwas von blau irisierend in 0,4mm schicken???? ach wat ich mach et einfach 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
na klar schick alles her (wenn´s irgendwie mit Angeln zu tun hat). Ich nehme auch Ruten, Rollen, Haken, Schnüre, Futerale, Kisten und Köfferchen, Waatbekleidung, Kunstköder jeglicher Art und natürlich Bargeld :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Fangnix (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nun sie doch nicht so bescheiden, Bondex :q :q :q


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> na klar schick alles her (wenn´s irgendwie mit Angeln zu tun hat). Ich nehme auch Ruten, Rollen, Haken, Schnüre, Futerale, Kisten und Köfferchen, Waatbekleidung, Kunstköder jeglicher Art und natürlich Bargeld :q  :q  :q  #h


ja ne is klar  :q 
hätte ich das eher gewusst, hätte ich dir ne 6m lange bambusrute gegeben   
unser Bondex ist ja garnicht bescheiden.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy  
Bambusrute? 6m? gegeben?  |uhoh: 


HER DAMIT!!!!!!! :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex, zu spät liegt im müll, bzw schon im schredder. war winnis erste Angel überhaupt, eine 6m stipprute aus bambus

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
ogott wie schade! :c  Ich hätte die bestimmt wieder hinbekommen #q 
Bin doch ein Bastelfreak...darum hier mal neue Bilder. Ich mache das jetzt mit Anzeichnen, das geht noch besser. Habe mal versucht einen gekauften nachzubauen, ich meine jetzt die Form. Nur eben etwas kleiner #c  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...noch mehr davon

einen Draht im Bogen gelegt (auf Spannung)  hält zweiteilige Wobbler beim Epoxieren gut gerade also die Teile auseinander. Diesen Draht kann ich perfekt in den Bindestock einspannen und diesen komplett um die eigene Achse drehen. #6


----------



## gismowolf (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björni!
Da hast Du Dir ja wieder was Tolles einfallen lassen!!Bist schon ein "WIFFZACK"!!!!!
#r #r #r


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@wiffzack????


----------



## gismowolf (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björni!
Dachte ich mir,daß Du im Norden doch nicht so ganz UNSERE Umgangssprache verstehst!!:q
Aber mir geht`s oft genauso mit Euren "Spezialausdrücken".#h
Hier die Aufklärung.http://forum.leo.org/archiv/2003_06/17/20030617105142t_en.html


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Wolli
also diese Seite öffnet sich bei mir leider nicht??? Also raus mit der Sprache...!


----------



## fishing-hase (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 #r#rschicke wobbler bondex!!
 haste gut gemacht!#6

 auf dieser seite steht folgendes:
*
 whizkid - Wunderkind, Vifzack

*jo ich denke das trifft bei dir zu.


 severin


----------



## gismowolf (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björni!
Dieses komische Programm  der TU München läßt sich schwer kopieren!!:r
Aber hier lies mal!!
Vifzack, auch Wiffzack, umgangssprachlich für eine Person, die geistig besonders schnell oder auf Zack ist. Gilt mE auch für Erwachsene.ranslation:
Whiz(z)kid - Wunderkind, Intelligenzbolzen 	ranslation:
n welchem Teil Deutschlands sagt man denn Vifzack? Gewieft für raffiniert und schnell von Begriff kenne ich. Bei uns heißt so jemand Käpsale.
NadjaKäpsale ist schwäbisch. Das ist wirklich reiner Dialekt und dürfte man ausser in der dialektgefärbten wörtlichen Rede wohl kaum irgendwo geschrieben stehen.
NadjaComment:
Seems like Vifzack (or Wiffzack) is mostly used in Austria.
Joe Dancer - private investigatons 	  	Tue Jun 17 12:45:44 2003

Comment:
Ja, Joe. In Österreich sagt man Wiffzack.
minjong


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#c Klasse Wobbler
Mal´ne Frage, kann mir einer Sagen wie ich mein Foto größer machen, und trotzdem laden kann. Jetzt ist es ein jpg mit 62x62 Pixel und 3 niedrige Qualität


----------



## muddyliz (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex:
Wie läuft denn der dritte im letzten Bild? Sieht interessant aus. Ich habe auch einen kleinen gebaut mit ner Verjüngung drin (siehe auf meiner HP der rote mit Streifen), der schwänzelt wie wild, hat mir auch schon nen schönen Döbel gebracht. Und in nem 3/4 Jahr noch nicht versenkt (das musst du mir erst mal nachmachen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri ).


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ muddyliz
Getestet werden die Dinger morgen von Bondex und mir im Forellenpuff!:m


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So sehen die Teile lackiert aus. Olli und ich haben die Wobbler heute am Forellensee auf ihre Laufeigenschaft getestet. Laufen ale klasse. @muddyliz du meintest sicher diesen hier mit dem Pfeil? Ein Flachläufer mit gutem Spiel. Der darüber hat die stärkste Aktion, aber ob´s den Fischen gefällt wissen wir noch nicht. Für den Forellenpuff waren die Wobbler zu groß. #c
Der silberne ist mit Lachsiflitter gebaut und läuft ausgezeichnet, läßt sich aber nicht weit werfen (zu leicht). Die Punkte vom Bachforellendekor lassen sich gut mit angeschlioffenen Zahnstochern (Spitze gerade abschleifen) aufstupfen. Dadurch sind sie kreisrund und fransen nicht so aus wie beim Malen mit Minseln :m


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kleiner Tip am Rande
Wer dei Tauchschaufel und die Augen vor dem Lacken mit Rubbelkrepp übermalt kann sie später gaanz leicht wieder klar rubbeln. So braucht man nicht extra mit Klebeband oder Folie zu maskieren. #6 Ich bin aber auch ein wiffzack |supergri    :m


----------



## Schneiderlein (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tag in die Runde
Hab mir das Ganze hier KOMPLETT durchgelesen und muß sagen: DEN HUT VOR EUCH ZU ZIEHEN REICHT NICHT MEHR... MANN MUSS VOR EUCH NIEDERKNIEN ODER EINEN SCHREIN ERRICHTEN!!!
Wirklich, meine größte Hochachtung! 
Wenn man das alles zusammen nimmt, reicht das fast schon für ein Buch. Detailliert und Einfach einige Beschreibungen. Das versteht echt jeder... –einfach nur GENIAL!!! Das Problem mit der Folie und der Schuppenlackierung noch gelöst. Ein Paar revolutionäre Eigenkreationen, dann Rapala & Salmo etc. Insolvenz anmelden  

Da kann man gar nicht anders als es Euch nach zu machen. Nächste Woche geht´s auf jeden Fall in den Baumarkt & Bastelladen. So ´nen Joker sollte jeder im Kasten haben wenn die Stangenmodelle ihr Limit erreicht haben. Wie oft hab ich mich schon geärgert, dass diesen Wobbler nicht in der Form, der Lauftiefe in dem Design gibt. Das wird jetzt ein Ende haben. Bauen wie man es braucht. Abgestimmt auf Gewässer und Fisch. Ich bin begeistert und völlig infiziert. COOL...

Macht doch mal beim Rapala „Designer gesucht“ mit. Fisch & Fang / Der Raubfisch / Blinker
Euch gebührt der Sieg!

Ich gönne Euch mit Euren Eigenbauten die dicksten Fische im Fluss/See.

Macht BITTE weiter das hat Extraklasse hier
Wobblereigenbau, einfach nur GEIL  #6


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Schneiderlein
Wilkommen on Board. Schön daß Du so begeistert bist und danke für dein Lob!
Wir warten schon alle gespannt auf Deinen neuesten Kreationen. Einen 1000er Pack 12er Drillinge sind von mir bereits bestellt :m


----------



## Fangnix (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau, wilkommen am/im Board!!! Und vielen Dank für das Lob!

Neu Kreationen von mir gibt es wieder ein paar, finde nur im Moment die Digi-Cam nicht 
Werde heute Nachmittag mal suchen.

Bondex, schöne Dinger hast du gebaut, doch der eine sieht aus wie Gehnmanipuliert:q :q :q
Naja, Gehirn ist ja äußerst nahrhaft, vielleicht ist das der große Vorteil dieses Desin :q

Fangnix


----------



## Schneiderlein (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mosche zusammen,
wo bekommt Ihr den die Sprengringe her. Auch aus´m Baumarkt oder vom Angelladen?


----------



## Lachsy (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip am Rande
> Wer dei Tauchschaufel und die Augen vor dem Lacken mit Rubbelkrepp übermalt kann sie später gaanz leicht wieder klar rubbeln. So braucht man nicht extra mit Klebeband oder Folie zu maskieren. #6 Ich bin aber auch ein wiffzack |supergri    :m



die idee ist ja cool, wenn endlich unser keller fertig ist kann ich auch wieder basteln. unser kleiner björn hat wirklich gute ideen. #6 

@Schneiderlein
willkommen bei den bastelverrückten  :m 

meine sprengringe klaue ich meiner besseren hälfte aus dem angelkasten...aber pssssssssssst 

@fishing-hase 
post ist unterwegs 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Schneiderlein
Sprengringe in der passenden Größe gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nur im gut sortierten Angelläden. Wäre froh, wenn man die einfach so im Baumarkt finden würde...


----------



## gismowolf (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Fangnix!
Warum nicht selbst machen?Ich hab`s getan!


----------



## Fangnix (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, Selbermachen ist auch noch ne Möglichkeit, aber ich finde das ein bisschen zu aufwendig, da Federdraht nich all zu leicht in diese Form gebracht werden kann. Bin einfach zu faul dazu :q unnd auserdem hab ich letztens erst mein Vorrat aufgestockt.


----------



## Fangnix (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, Kamra is wieder da(einmal Mama fragen...|rotwerden) und nun kommt das Gruppenfoto:

PS.: Der weiße ist der Hechtwollber, den will ich heute oder morgen (endlich) buntmachen.


----------



## fishing-hase (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 @Fangnix:
 suuuuper wobbler!!#6#6
 welches material??

 @lachsy:
 jo dann schon mal danke!:m:m

 @Schneiderlein:
 auch von mir wilkommen in der runde.
 ich denke es wird dir spass machen wobbler selber zu bauen und später einen fisch darauf zu fangen.|supergri


 severin


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
Airbrush wa?

@Lachsy
@fishing-hase 
post ist unterwegs 

an mich?

Klasse Sprengringe Wolli. Ich mache meine auch manchmal selber. Nur jetzt hab eich mal welche gekauft, naja gebe zu es waren 200 Stk, aber die sind suuuper für meine Snapsnachbauten


----------



## Fangnix (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alle Wobbler sind aus Balsa.
Und alle, der Hecht jetzt bis zur Hälfte, mit Airbrush bemaht. Der Airbrusch und der Kompressor macht sich echt gut!!!


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> 
> post ist unterwegs
> 
> an mich?



björn mach ich dir morgen fertig , dann geht es montag zu post

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK freue mich schon. Dann kann ich anfangen zu lernen.
Demnächst werde ich auch wieder Wobbler basteln. Versuche mal das häßliche Entlein nachzubauen, der ist eben absolut fängig.


----------



## Fangnix (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, mein Hechtwobbler. Bin ich richtig stolz drauf!!!
Ein bisschen zur Entstehung:
Als erstes hab ich ihn natürlich aus Balsagebaut wie jeden anderen Wobbler auch, dann die Augen- und Nasenpartie rausgeschnitten und die Einkerbungen bei den Kiemen rausgeschliffen. 
Zur Bemahlung, als erstes hab ich ihn grundiert und einen hellgrünen Bauch gesprüht, dann einen dunkelgrünen Rücken. Mit einer selbstgemachten Scharblone nun in hellgrün die Steifen, danach den Rücken in einem Braunschwarz. Doch irgendwie stimmte der Look da noch nicht, also hab ich den Bauch ein wenig aufgehellt und den Rücken in einem Leich anderen Farbton geairbrusht. Nun waren die Streifen aber fast nicht meht zu sehen, der Wobbler sah irgendwie langweilig aus. Trotzden hab ich schon mal die Flossen gepinselt. Da ich kein Orange habe hab ich (natürlich) Gelb und Rot gemischt. Da ich wenig Farbe brauchte, hab ich das auf einem Stück Pappe gemacht. Dann hab ich aus Spaß und aus Frust über das langweilige Aussehen ein Steifen Gelb übergepinselt. Da ich ja Basislacke benutze, vermischte sich das Gelb mit dem Hellgrün. Auf einmal sah alles gut aus und so hab ich die Steifen nochmal ale mit dem Gelbgrün übergesprüht.
So und nun is die Lakierung endich fertig.


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
ja ich hatte bereits auf das unbeabsichtigte Mischen dieser Basislacke hingewiesen. Manchmal gibt das aber auch schöne Nebeneffekte! Du könntest den Bauch noch etwas aufhellen mit dinnem Weiß oder noch besser Silber. Dabei werden die gelben Punkte zwar mit aufgehellt, aber das ist bei richtigen Fischchen auch nicht anders. Das gleiche gilt für einen dunklen Rücken. Diesem kann man ruhig auch immer etwas Flitterlack beimengen. Schwarz wird immer etwaws abgetönt , z.B. mit gelb und Rot. Es wird dadurch etwas wärmer und sieht nicht mehr so synthetisch aus.


----------



## Fangnix (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit dem Rücken bin ich so zufrieden, der sieht in echt deutlich besser aus als im scan. Ist so 'ne Mischung aus grün, braun, metallic-schwarz und 'nem Schag Klarlack. Der Bauch sieht in echt auch besser aus, aber du hast Recht, ein wenig heller sähe noch besser aus.


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
man kann das ruhig etwas übertreiben. Helle Partien noch heller und dunkle Rücken noch dunkler als bei dem natürlichen Vorbild. Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe sollte man am besten eine Karikatur der Natur erschaffen, weil diese den Räuber noch mehr reizen als ein fotorealistischer Nachbau der Natur. Dieser würde sich schließlich nicht von der übrigen natürlichen Fischbeute unterscheiden, warum sollte der Räuber dann gerade deinen Köder nehmen? EIne Karikatur fällt auf und symbolisiert ein Handicap - Räuber lieben kranke Fische, die vielleicht in ihrer Bewegung eingeschränkt ist, weil sie diese sicherer erreichen als gesunde Fischlein.


----------



## fishing-hase (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
 schicker wobbler!!
 das würde ich warscheinlich nicht so gut hinbekommen.

 @lachsy:
 danke für das holo glitter!!
 ich kanns gut gebrauchen.

 @all:
 von raubfisch, blinker und fisch und fang wird ein wettbewerb gemacht.
 wer erfindet das beste design.
 der sieger bekommt eine limitierte auflage bei rappala.
 was haltet ihr davon??
 macht vieleicht einer mit??


 severin


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all:
von raubfisch, blinker und fisch und fang wird ein wettbewerb gemacht.
wer erfindet das beste design.
der sieger bekommt eine limitierte auflage bei rappala.
was haltet ihr davon??
macht vieleicht einer mit??

.....gebt Euch keine Mühe, denn ich bin schließlich schon seit Tagen dabei :m Mein geposteter Wobbler ist einer meiner bisher 40 Entwürfe. #c Darum habe ich ihn auch schon wieder rausgenommen |supergri


----------



## Fangnix (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Toll, dan ist der Wettkampf ja schon vorm Ende entschieden :q, wie langweilig


----------



## fishing-hase (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man sollte bondex fairer weise verbieten dort mit zu machen:q.

 naja ich versuchs trotzdem mal.
 ich glaube aber nicht das auch nur einen einzigen preis gewinnen werde!


 severin


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Laßt das mal lieber, schließlich will ich doch gewinnen :q Wenn das Ding zu Ende ist werde ich vielleicht hier ein paar der Designs hier posten |kopfkrat


----------



## Miehzman (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, wollte nur mal fragen, was ihr von meinem neuen Hecht haltet? ;+  Die Ösen sind zwar Schraubösen, aber 1. habe ich die nicht einmal mit einer Zange mehr rausgekriegt und 2. hast sich gestern der Drilling im Teppich verhakt. Ich habe mit aller gewalt gezogen und der Haken hat sich aufgebogen! :m 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20264&stc=1
Miehzman


----------



## Fangnix (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aus was für einem Holz ist der denn? Bei Hartholz kann man ja, wenn man es richtig macht , Ösen benutzen. Da hat ja nie jemand was gegen gesagt. 
Zu deinem Hecht. Das Grün ist etwas sehr dunkel und die Streifen etwas Hecht-untüpisch. Ich würde den Bauch deutich heller machen und ein anderes Steifenmuster machen. Vor allem sollten die Steifen feiner sein und etwas schräg von hinten nach vorne verlaufen.


----------



## Miehzman (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
also ich würde sagen wenn der Hecht nicht auffällt dann brauche ich damit gar nicht zu angeln, oder? Der Bauch ist auch hell sieht man nur nicht so gut und ich bin damit auch zufrieden, da ich keinen Airbrush habe (Spraydose)! Die Streifen habe ich nicht so gut hinbekommen, da ich nur nen 12er Borstenpinsel zur Hand hatte und ich keinen anderen gefunden hatte! Zur Farbe: Ich habe in einem Angel-Buch nachgeschaut und die Streifen hatten so ziemlich die gleiche Farbe. Schwimmen tut der richtig Hammer, genauso wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte!! Das ist kein Holz das ist so eine Art Schaumstoff. Die Ösen sitzen aber Bombenfest!
Miehzman


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Miehzman
Für den Anfang schon recht schön! Wie lang ist das Teil? Welchen Kunststoff hast Du als Körpermaterial genommen. Schraubösen halten bei Holz oft ganz gut, aber oft nur solange es trocken ist, im Wasser weichte es auf und quillt, dann fallen dir die Drillinge schon beim Werfen vor die Füße. Ich kann nur immer wieder empfehlen durchgehende Ösen zu verwenden (das mache ich übrigens auch bei Pilkern und Zocker, obwohl´s nicht unbedingt nötig ist, sicher ist sicher)
Probier ruhig mal Acrylfarben aus dem Künstlerbedarf. Die kannst du sehr gut mit Wasserverdünnen und sie trocknen sehr schnell und vor allem wasserfest auf. Leicht zu verarbeiten und ohne Gestank! Zum effektiven Bemahlen mit Pinsaeln nur die Da Vinci Haarpinsel (mit KonststoffHaaren) verweenden, Rothaarmarderpinsel sind zu teuer und halten nicht so lange.
Für alle hier die gerne brushen: Acryl in weiß eignet sich sehr gut als Grundierung!


----------



## Miehzman (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi nochmals
Der Wobbler ist 18cm lang und wenn ich den lackiert habe, wird das Material doch nicht mehr nass, oder? Den Kunststoff hat mir mein Vater in die Hand gedrückt! Habe keine Ahnung was das für´n Zeug ist. Malerbedarf, meinst du da, wo man auch so was wie (naja wir wollen ja keine Werbung machen, aber) Alpina Weiß kaufen kann, also Wandfarben?? Bin grade bei ´nem neuen Wobbler, der zwar von der Länge her nicht an deinen Wobbler rankommt Bondex  (1,5er), aber insgesamt gesehen auch verdammt klein ist: 3,5 cm lang (das ist nun wirklich nicht rekordverdächtig) aber breiteste Stelle ist 0,4-0,5 cm und die Höchste ist ca. 0,2 cm hoch. Der Wobbler hat (ungewollt) eine Welsform (vorne breit und flach und nach hinten immer dünner). Ich werde wohl bald mal ein paar Bilder hochladen müssen! Bilder kommen vielleicht morgen!
Miehzman


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Miehzman
ich hatte mich fasch ausgedrückt, ich meinte natürlich Künstlerbedarf sowas wie Tube oder Artservice. Könntest aber auch in Bastelläden Erfolg bei der Suche habe. Die beste Farbe die du bekommen kannst ist von Schmincke. Ich kaufe immer die großen Platsikflaschen mit 300 oder 400 Ml. Die Farbe aus der Tube hat zwar mehr Pigmente ist aber auch teurer und etwas fester. Die muß dann mit Wasser verdünnt werden, ansonsten ist sie so pastos wie Ölfarbe. Die Studienacrylfarben sind sofort gebrauchsfähig.

Hier ein Foto davon


----------



## GsmIcarus (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

Bondex sehr schön Deine Wobbler, wirklich.
Epoxy ist als Finish ungeeignet, zu zäh, dort können die Luftblasen, welche eingerührt werden nicht mehr entweichen !!!
Lösung:Wobbler mehrmals in dünnflüssigen Klarlack tauchen, fertig.
Die Probleme mit den Tauchschaufeln.
Schon mal was von Makrolon gehört ?Unzerbrechlich, transparent.
Wer so etwas braucht, kann sich bei mir melden.
IcyBaits


----------



## Lachsy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhhhhh, habe gerade mal nach Makrolon gegoogelt

Von der Firma Bayer entwickelter Kunststoff, der extrem form- und wärmebeständig ist und daher für die Herstellung von CD und DVD-Scheiben verwendet wird.

was unterscheidet es von einem CD-Rohling????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@GsmIcarus
hatte mit dem Epoxy nur Probleme bei Holzwobblern, weil die durcht die Reaktionswärme zu "kochen" beginnen, sich die Luft im Inneren ausdehnt und Blasen verursacht. Bei Schaumstoff gibt´s keine Probleme damit. Beim Einrühren schäumt das Zeug welches ich benutze sowieso nicht. Vielleicht gibt´s da verschiedene Harze...


----------



## GsmIcarus (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Makrolon = Polycarbonat.
Vorteile zum CD Rohling.Absolut transparent, in allen Stärken erhältlich.
Als Plattenware lieferbar, lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten, unzerbrechlich !!!
Sehr gut verklebbar.
IcyBaits


----------



## Lachsy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				GsmIcarus schrieb:
			
		

> Makrolon = Polycarbonat.
> Vorteile zum CD Rohling.Absolut transparent, in allen Stärken erhältlich.
> Als Plattenware lieferbar, lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten, unzerbrechlich !!!
> Sehr gut verklebbar.
> IcyBaits



danke für die infos , bin ja wieder etwas schlauer 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bastelt hier denn überhaupt noch einer Wobbler?


----------



## hauki (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin momentan mehr beim Fliegenbinden. Macht auch ne Menge Spass, wie Du weisst #h. Morgen werde ich dann zur Abwechslung mal wieder Wobbler fischen *freu*. Für neue Wobbler-Projekte mangelt´s mir momentan leider ein bisschen an der Zeit.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Fangnix (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nee, hab kein Epoxy mehr, da fällt das Bauen schwer. atte heute wieder was kaufen wollen, hatten sie im Baumarkt aber nich und zum Modellbaufachhändler hab ich es nicht mehr geschaft. Hab aber neue Grndiereung und werde mrgen zwei Rohlinge fertigmachen, mehr geht dann aber nicht mehr.
Fischen darf ich die eh nicht, Hechtschonzeit und totales Kunstköderverbot


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja ich bin selber auch im Stress. Arbeite immer noch an der Ausschreibung von Rapala-Design. Fliegenbinden ist natürlich auch angesagt und ab 16.02. ist bei uns die Forelle frei!!!!


----------



## Fangnix (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du bist da wirklich ganz doll hinterher, ne? Ich hab auch drann gedacht, ein Design hinzuschicken, aber wo ich gelesen hab, das du mitmachts, hab ich die Lust verlohren .
Wenn du dan bei Rapala bist, mach ein paar Fotos, auch wenn du nicht darfst  und stell die ma in diesen Thread, interessiert mich auch, wie das da aussieht.


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und das soll wirklich klappen? was ist mit der tauchschaufeln und so?


----------



## barsch_zocker (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> und das soll wirklich klappen? was ist mit der tauchschaufeln und so?


 
Einfach und pauschal gesagt... Ja

Aber wenn du dir etwas mehr Zeit nehmen würdest um dein Unverständniss
so zu beschreiben das es jemand versteht, könnte man dir sicher noch besser helfen#6 


Ich hab den Winter über auch n bisschen gebastelt meine neuster "Prototyp",
wieder mal was anderes, n bisschen was Naturalistisches 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boah  :k  da hat aber einer en händchen für!! wie hast du mit denn speringen gemacht?? einfach da fest "geleimt" oder sind die innen richtig mit draht o.ä befestigt?? und ist der wobbler innen hohl??  #r  #r  #6


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker
schönes Ding!  #6  Ne Fotokopie mit ein-epoxiert oder ist das Teil gemalt?
Ach ja du wolltest doch was schicken??? Kein Wunder daß du keine Zeit dazu hast |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
|rotwerden Ja, stimmt... 
hab aber endlich geschaft und´s vor 5min in den Briefkasten geworfen, wird aber erst Morgen wieder geleert. Is also quasi schon unterwegs#6 

Ja, is einfach ne Kopie die ich da eingebaut hab und es is nich so schwer, von kleinigkeiten abgesehen:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## hauki (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker

feines teil - glückwunsch. über fotokopie oder print-design habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, wohl auch weil es mir an geschick und geduld für ein solches design fehlt. bin aber (noch) zu keinem ansatz dafür gekommen.

hast du ein rotauge auf den farbkopierer gelegt  oder wie bist du vorgegangen? papier oder folie? welche kleinigkeiten? bitte um ein bisschen input...

grüsse gen bodensee & petri
/hauki


----------



## Lachsy (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker

der ist ja wohl genial  #6 
darf ich bei dir inne Lehre gehn  :q 

leider ist mein neuer bastel-keller noch nicht fertig , da werden demächst wobbler und Schlepplöffel gebaut 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke mal bei Kopien ist das Problem das Papier glatt auf eine gerundete Oberfläche zu bekommen. Vielleicht läßt sich mit Frottagetechnik auch was in diese Weise entwickeln, oder Tampondruck?

@barsch_zocker 
ist doch nicht soooo wild, brech dir keinen Zacken aus der Krone, dat hat doch alles Zeit! :m


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habs bis jetzt nur mit Fotopapier ausprobiert und das Problem daran is ja das es ziemlich "steif" is und sich so nich wirklich an Rundungen anlegen lässt.
Ich hab das Problem so umgangen, dass ich den Wobbler einfach mit ziemlich Flache Flanken gebaut hab.

Bei der Fotomethode werden nich Bilder zugeschnitten und auf den Wobbler geklebt, sondern der Wobbler nach der Form der Vorlage, also des Fotos gebaut.

Man holt sich aus dem www. Bilder von Fischen, möglichst irgendwelche Illustrationen aus Fachbüchern o.ä.
Das Bild bringt man mit nen Programm in die gewünschte Größe und macht auch gleich ne Spiegelverkehrte Kopie. (Man braucht ja 2 Seiten )
Ausdrucken, möglichst hohe Qualität und zuschneiden, aber ohne Flossen u.ä. Feinheiten, dann baut man den Rohling dazu...
Normal Grundieren, Bild draufkleben, Epoxypanzer drauf, Kanten an Rücken und
Bauch mit passenden Farben retouchieren und nochmal nen guten 
Klarlack drüber. 

barsch_zocker


----------



## PaB (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:k :l :k boar hammer genial wie ihr hier wobbler baut,

würde auch mal gerne so gut basteln können #r #r !!!!!!!

wie lange brauch man fuer einen wobbler ? und was braucht man genau fuer sachen fuer den bau|smash:  ?

könntet ihr mir vielleicht eine kleine liste nennen?
drillinge, springringe hab ich so irgendwo rumfliegen |supergri  aber was ist mit dem rest?
balsaholz? oder gibt es bessere materialien?
welche sägen, schleifblätter brauche ich?
Farbe? lack?
wäre super net, wenn ihr mir eine kleine checkliste nennen könntet :m 

mfg PaB


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@PaB
wilkommen on Board!

also ich brauche vielleicht eine halbe Stund Arbeitszeit für so ein Teil.
Deine Fragen sind hier bereits alle beantwortet. Am besten mal von Vorne bis hinten durcharbeiten :m


----------



## hauki (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker

genial einfach - einfach genial 

thx 4 info

petri
/hauki


----------



## fishing-hase (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo suuuupi gemacht!!#6#6
weiter soooo!!!

severin


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs bis jetzt nur mit Fotopapier ausprobiert und das Problem daran is ja das es ziemlich "steif" is und sich so nich wirklich an Rundungen anlegen lässt.
> Ich hab das Problem so umgangen, dass ich den Wobbler einfach mit ziemlich Flache Flanken gebaut hab.
> 
> Bei der Fotomethode werden nich Bilder zugeschnitten und auf den Wobbler geklebt, sondern der Wobbler nach der Form der Vorlage, also des Fotos gebaut.
> ...



wäre vieleicht ne alternative sie auf Folie für Aufkleber zu drucken???? hat den vorteil das sie klebend ist. http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=VM5720&catid=2200&vid=916&curr=DEM

vieleicht ne alternative zum Photopapier ????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
Folie ist vielleicht eine gute Idee, allerdings taugt der Klebefilm dieser Folien meist nicht viel und ist nicht wasserfest. Man müßte eine Folie haben die sich verformen oder wölben läßt, irgendwas womit man den Rohling quasi bespannen kann und die müßte auch noch bedruckbar sein, das wär´s


----------



## Fangnix (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es giebt doch Folien, die sich wie Schrumpfschläuche bei Wärme zusammenziehen. Wenn man die bedruckt, zusammenklebt, so dass man ein Schlauch erhält, über den Wobbler zieht und erhitzt, hat man alles passgenau auch auf unebenen Flächen. Weiß einer mehr über solche Folien. Ich hab sowas mal für Ostereier gesehen, für Faule, die nicht malen wollten.


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, würde mich auch interessieren.
Habe jetzt einen Versuch mit Papier gemacht. Das ging ganz gut, ich war erstaunt. Zum Aufkleben habe ich Tesa Vielzweckkleber 57014-00010 genommen. Dieser scheint auf Wasserbasis zu sein wodurch das Papier sich leicht aufweicht und dadurch formbar wird. Foto kommt dann nach dem Lackieren.


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier jetzt die versprochenen Bilder |bla:


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, das Wichtigste mal wieder vergessen #q Ist übrigens ´n Saiblingdekor 4,2cm


----------



## GsmIcarus (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ein Beispiel:








Gruss.
IcyBaits


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

War eben mal so zum Testen meiner neuen Wobbler an der Außenalster hier im schönen aber kalten Hamburg. Ich brauchte sie kaum einzustellen und sie arbeiten einfach prima. Bei den großen gab´s etwas Probleme mit dem Verhängen des ersten Drillings im Wurf, aber sonst spitze. Den roten habe ich leider einem Stein geopfert #d Was will man machen.  #c 
Einen weiteren habe ich einem fast 5-jährigen Jungen geschenkt, der ganz begeistert und ich muß auch sagen perfekt mit meiner Rute gefischt hat. :m 

Der Hammer: Ich habe meinen komischen Twobbler 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&page=42&pp=15

mal getestet und zwar ohne große Erwartung auf einen Fang. Kurz vor dem Steg hatte ich dann einen schönen Bis. Nach 5 Sekunden war der Fisch an der Oberfläche, es war ein Hecht von vielleicht 70cm Länge. Ich war echt erstaunt, daß hatte ich diesem Köder nicht zugetraut.
Natürlich hatte ich Angst um meine extrafeine Monoschnur von 0,14mm Durchmesser, schließlich war ich zum Ultralightwobblertesten an die Alster gefahren. Ich verlor den Fisch natürlich sofort allerdings nicht durch Abreißen meines Köders und auch nicht durch Ausschlitzen des Hakens. Der Hecht hatte das kleine Stück 20er Fireline durchbissen, mit der ich den Schwanzdrilling befestigt hatte :c Den Köder konnte ich also retten!!! Allerdings existiert leider kein Foto von dem Fisch!!! #q Jetzt werde ich diese Stück durch Draht ersetzen müssen :q


----------



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab eine Lösung für dein Problem,dass sich der Schwanzdrilling in der Schnur festhängtu beschwerst den Wobbler ganz einfach so,dass der Schwerpunkt am Ende liegt.So fliegt er mit dem Hinterteil zuerst und der Drilling verheddert sich nicht in der Hauptschnur.


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Baut hier eigendlich noch einer Wobbler???


----------



## Fangnix (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich, nur hab ich sehr wenig Zeit für Wobbler und das Board, denn nächtse Woche hab ich schriftliche Prüfung, da muss ich mich rannhalten. Hab gerade eben seit langer Zeit mal wieder was lackiert, aber im Moment ist nicht sehr viel los in der Richtung bei mir. Eigendlich schade 

Wie sieht es denn bei dir aus, Bondex?


----------



## muddyliz (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Momentan bau ich Nistkästen. Die Hechte sind ja noch zu, da hat's noch etwas Zeit mit den Wobblern. Aber die Meisen stehen schon Gewehr bei Fuß, die haben es jetzt nötiger.


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe die Kästen bereits saubergemacht und aufgehängt. Dann können sich die Vögel bei der Schweinekälte wenigstens im Haus aufhalten :q 
Die ebenfalls selbstgemachte "Vogelmensa" ist ebenfalls stark frequentiert diese Tage :m


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
habe zwar schon wieder welche gemacht aber noch nicht lackiert. Außerdem kennt Ihr meine Teile jetzt ja schon, da gibt´s momentan nicht neues zu sehen, nur die Laufeigenschaften habe ich etwas abgeändert.


----------



## fishing-hase (22. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich rette das thema mal vor der zweiten seite!

noch mal eine frage zum brushen:
wie bekomme ich bachforellen design hin??


severin


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja wäre auch schade wenn dieses Thema irgendwo verstaubt!

Bachforelle ist leicht: Weiß grundieren, Seiten silber spritzen und dünn gelb lasieren, den Rücken gaanz dünn dunkelbraun lasieren. Dann erst weiße Tupfen aufbringen. Geht gut mit abgeschliffenem Zahnstocher. Nun die roten Punkte in die weißen Punkte stupfen und danach mit etwas kleineren schwarzen Punkten die Lücken ausgleichen. Anschließen die Obere Hälfte insgesamt noch einmal dunkelbraun nachlasieren, damit die oberen weißen und Roten Punkte etwas abgedunkelt werden. Jetzt kannst Du die Augen aufkleben und Kiemchen mit dunkelrot aufmalen. Die Flossenflecken machst du mit einer kleinen Schablone und mit braunrot (nur lasieren, also nicht vollständig abdecken)


----------



## fishing-hase (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:
danke für die antwort!

ich will nicht nerven mit lackieren aber wie bekomme ich weissfisch design hin??

@all:
meint ihr das glitzer oder holo folien besser fangen als so bemalte wobbler??



severin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das hängt doch stark vom Wasser ab. Im dunklen / tiefen Wasser fangen einfache Konstrastmuster schwarz/gelb oder rot/weiß besser als ein FischRealHolo3D oder sonstwie Gedöns. Im klaren Wasser im Forellenbach siehts aber ganz anders aus, überangelte Fische müssen einfach mehr überlistet werden!  :g


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich will nicht nerven mit lackieren aber wie bekomme ich weissfisch design hin??

einfach silber oder weiß lacken und dann den Rücken grau oder Antrazitmetallic lackieren. Flossen kannst du in rosa oder gold andeuten, Augen vielleicht rot metallik

@all:
meint ihr das glitzer oder holo folien besser fangen als so bemalte wobbler??

Nein! Ich glaube natürliche gedeckte Farben sind am erfolgreichsten. Nur im trüben oder dunklem Wasser fangen blitzeblanke vielleicht besser weil sie mehr auffallen. Fische sehen aber meist mehr als wir glauben (sonst würden sie ja nicht winzigste Fliegen fressen) und könnten bei starkem Befischungsdruck durch Schockfarben eventuell gewarnt sein.


----------



## fishing-hase (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bodex:
danke für die antwort.

meinst durch die holo folien in klarem wasser eher das gegenteil erzeugt wird?


severin


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe bei klarem Wasser auch schon mit blitzeblanken Mepps-Spinnern gefangen, aber es KANN Scheuchwirkung haben. Mit Naturfarben fährt man dann auf Nummer sicher #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dein Naturfarbentest hat ein Wobbler dann bestanden, wenn ein Hecht den frei schwimmend ohne jede Bewegung als " toten Fisch" von der Oberfläche greift. Meine erste größere Selbstbauserie hat das bestanden, der Hecht kam sogar von oben auf den an der Oberfläche treibenden Wobbler, also ein echter "Luftangriff". :q  
Aber Design Barsch-Karrikatur war auf jeden Fall super gelungen!  :g


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja ich hatte da mal eine Bachforelle auf einen einfach nur abtreibenden Wobbler, also ohne jeglichen Zug, gefangen. Ich glaube aber daß in diesem Fall die Form eine wichtige Rolle spielt, sonst würden Hechte oder Forellen ständig in irgendwelche abtreibenden Äste beißen müssen


----------



## fishing-hase (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich wollte eben eigentlich endlich noch mal brushen.
mein vater hat mich daraufhin aber ziemlich ich sach mal zusammengeschissen! :r
weil das brushen anscheinend einen mega sprühnebel geben würde, und die mottorräder dadurch kaputt gehen würden.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

naja deshalb meine frage:
wo brushed ihr eure wobbler?

ich stell nachher noch mal bilder von den rohlingen rein!


severin


----------



## fishing-hase (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:
leer mal deinen ordner, dann schick ich dir ne pn!


severin


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ordner ist leer

brushen kannst gut in der Küche unter Dunstbzugshaube, wenn dich deine Mammi läßt


----------



## fishing-hase (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne das erlaubt sie mir nicht!
die küche ist neu und war zuuu teuer.

ich mach das ganze am samstag (oder morgen |kopfkrat) in der garage.



severin


----------



## Fangnix (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fishing hase
Bau dir doch aus alten Pappkartons einen Sprühschutz. Hab ich auch so gemacht. Noch ein paar alte Zeitungen auslegen und nichts wird bunt was nicht bunt werden soll.

@Bondex
Das mit der Dunstabzugshaube war wohl ein Witz, oder ich halte dich für bekloppt. Welche Mutter würde dass erlauben?|kopfkrat


----------



## fishing-hase (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für den tipp!
ich werd morgen lacken. 
mal schauen wo ich das mache.


hier endlich die bilder.


----------



## fishing-hase (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab ich ja ganz vergessen:

bild 2 seht ihr oben rechts und unten zwei wobbler die hab ich gegossen.

bild3 ist ein 15 cm wobbler, er ist grandma ähnlich. der war zum hecht angeln gedacht, werd ihn aber b´verschenken, zum wels angeln.

bild 4 oben ebenfalls ein grandma(9,5cm).

da kommt aber noch mehr!


severin


----------



## Bondex (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Das mit der Dunstabzugshaube war wohl ein Witz, oder ich halte dich für bekloppt. Welche Mutter würde dass erlauben?

ich mache das jedenfalls immer so, und lege natürlich alles mit Zeitungen aus. Der Klarlack wird dann am Fenster geschossen, daß natürlich auch beim Lacken immer offen bleibt.


----------



## Bondex (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase
die Teile sehen ja genauso aus wie meine...


----------



## Fangnix (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei dir möchte ich dann aber nicht zum Mittagessen eingeladeb werden, Bondex. 
Da gibt es dann z.B. Steak mit der milden Note Rot-Metallic :q


----------



## DinkDiver (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Leute ich verfolge den Thread seit ungefär einer Woche und bin echt beeindruckt von eurer kreativität nur hab ich ein Problem ich seh die Bilder die direkt eingefügt wurden nicht oder ich bin zu blöd dazu, würde zu gerne mal die Wobbler vom Bondex sehen könnt ihr mir vll weiterhelfen. Wär super.
MAT


----------



## Lachsy (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				DinkDiver schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute ich verfolge den Thread seit ungefär einer Woche und bin echt beeindruckt von eurer kreativität nur hab ich ein Problem ich seh die Bilder die direkt eingefügt wurden nicht oder ich bin zu blöd dazu, würde zu gerne mal die Wobbler vom Bondex sehen könnt ihr mir vll weiterhelfen. Wär super.
> MAT



kontrolliere mal dein Profil ......Einstellungen ändern. dann runter bis

 Anzeige von Themen
Sichtbare Elemente in Beiträgen
Sie können verschiedene Elemente in Beiträgen anzeigen oder verstecken. Dies könnte nützlich sein, wenn Sie eine langsame Internetverbindung haben oder störende Elemente entfernen möchten.

Signaturen anzeigen 
Benutzerbilder anzeigen
Grafiken anzeigen (einschließlich angehängter Grafiken und  Code Grafiken)

ob alle 3 aktiviert sind. ansonsten kontrolliere mal deine Firewall bzw popupblocker

mfg Lachsy


----------



## DinkDiver (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
|supergri   |supergri :z :z :z :z 
endlich kann ich die bilder sehn. Fühl dich geknutscht  . Mich hat des schon die ganze Zeit so aufgeregt. Danke Danke DAnke
MAT


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
die Leute kommen gerne zum Speisen, es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Björni´s Bodega", das Chili ist auch nicht metallic, sondern einfach nur rot, dies hat aber einen anderen Grund, denn ich besitze schließlich auch einen Putzlappen :q


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit Jerkbaitbau? Wie werden die Teile ausgebleit. Ich habe bereits einen Rohling geschnitzt weiß aber nicht so recht wie ich weitermachen soll..


----------



## Lachsy (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi björn,
schau mal hier 
http://www.angelvereine.de/index.php?Artikelkategorie=11&ArtikelId=47

genau so ein Jerk hab ich noch als Rohling liegen 
da siehst du wie sie die ausgebleit haben,

oder hier 
http://www4.plala.or.jp/tightline/new_page_34.htm

oder hier die seite vom Ernst
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK ich habe vergessen, daß ich einen leicht sinkenden oder besser noch schwebenden Jerk bauen will. Wie erfahre ich wan´ss genug ist mit dem Blei? Oder geht da nur ausprobieren?? Ich müßte das Blei auch vielleicht in reingebohrte Löcher eingießen weil ich ja nicht 2 Hälften gemacht habe.


----------



## fishing-hase (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie man jerks baut weiss ich leider nicht.;+


wenn man einen wobbler aus z.b. fichte baut, muss oder sollte man da auch eine durchgehende achse machen??

im buch wobbler im eigenbau klebt der autor immer ösen fest.

ob das hält???



severin


----------



## Fangnix (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich würde auch bei Fichte `ne durchgehende Achse nemem, daq man so besser exakt die Mitte trifft, aber ich denke, Ösen mit langen Schrauben, tun es auch, Fichtev bekommt wahrscheinlich kein Hecht klein.

Schön das der Thread ma wieder beschrieben wird. Bondex, da fällt mir ein, was ist eigendlich aus dein Preisauschreibungs-Wobblern geworden?


----------



## fishing-hase (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für die antwort!

mit durchgehender achse füll ich mich auch sicherer.


severin


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zum jerkbait-bau ist die seite lurebuilding.nl(irgendwo wurde die bestimmt schon erwähnt) wie geschaffen.

Ausgebleit wird eigentlich Stück für Stück d.h. man legt ihn in die Regentonne/Badewanne o. was auch immer und schätzt dann ab, wo das Blei hin soll(wenn er leicht nach rechts vorne hängt befestigt man ein kleines Blei links hinten, auf lurebuilding.nl sind die Bleilöcher meist schon auf den Schablonen vorgezeichnet) und befestigt es dann mit einem kleinen Streifen Klebeband dort.Das macht man so lange bis er waagerecht im Wasser schwimmt.

Wenn du nen sinkenden haben willst, musst du halt so viel Blei benutzen, bis der jerk dann halt sinkt.that´s it

Ich kann ja mal versuchen Bilder von den selbstgebauten jerks hier einzustellen...mal sehen obs hinhaut|rolleyes  

Mfg Raubfisch_Angler


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also wenn man mal erlebt hat was wirkliche Großhechte mit Wobblern schon beim Zupacken machen können, dann weiß man daß Stabilität von Ösen etc. sehr zählt! :q 
Nicht umsonst sind die alten dicken Blinker oft (Effzett,Heintz) und fast nie Spinner auf Großhechte landungs-erfolgreich gewesen.
Sonst muß man halt immer mit den kleinen unter 1,10m vorlieb nehmen  :g  obwohl die selbstgebauten doch so schön neu und unbekannt sind und damit biß-neugierig machen.


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wer von euch hat denn schon mal einen Jerk gebastelt? Und wie sind die Erfahrungen damit. Ich meine jeder Jerk ist anders groß leicht oder schwer. Je nachdem wie hoch der Auftrieb ist müßte dann auch ausgebleit werden, ein pauschales Tarierungsgewicht ist also nicht möglich und daher müßte jeder individuell ausgebleit werden oder?


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch hat denn schon mal einen Jerk gebastelt?


Ich|supergri nen Manta(an dem ich noch dran bin) und nen Cobb, allerdings ist der Cobb net so gut gelungen aber beim Manta bin ich recht zuversichtlich 


			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Je nachdem wie hoch der Auftrieb ist müßte dann auch ausgebleit werden, ein pauschales Tarierungsgewicht ist also nicht möglich und daher müßte jeder individuell ausgebleit werden oder?


 
jep, je nach Jerk muss jedesmal wieder neu ausgebleit werden.Ist mühsam, aber macht Spaß 

Gruß, Raubfisch_angler


----------



## Bondex (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie ist der Ablauf beim Ausbleien? erst Jerk schnitzen, dann Löcher bohren Blei einarbeiten und dann feststellen, daß es zuviel war...und wider neu beginnen? Oder läßt sich die Bleimenge schon vor dem Einbau ermitteln?


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erst den jerk schnitzen und dann in der regentonne/Badewanne/Wassereimer etc. mitnm Klebestreifen immer soviel Blei an der gewünschte Stelle befestigen, bis er das Sinkverhalten/die Lage hat, die man sich wünscht Dann kann man die Klebestreifen wieder lösen und sich anzeichnen, wo die Bleilöcher hinmüssen und wieviel Blei dann in das jeweilige Loch kommt Danach kann man die Löcher bohren und die vorher ermittelte bleimenge hinzugefügen 

Mfg, Raubfisch_angler


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klebeband!!! Na klar!!!!


----------



## angeliter (23. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex: erstmal n gruß von kollege zu kollege (grafiker!) & an alle anderen in diesem thread natürlich auch! habe meine ersten jerks erfolgreich gebaut und lackiert – allerdings nur mit 'normalem' acryl aus der spraydose. dafür sind die jerks sehr schön geworden, aber um detailliertere designs hinzubekommen, überlege ich nun doch in richtung airbrush ... meine frage: wie stark ist der farbnebel oder klartext: kann man in der wohnung airbrushen oder ist die sauerei zu groß?

uups, seh gerade, dass das thema gerade erst angesprochen wurde, aber eigentlich nur angedeutet, also lass' ich mal alles so stehen!


----------



## arno (23. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Hei Bondex, ich lebe noch!
Bin wieder Fit und schon einige Wochen voll am Arbeiten!
Jetzt will ich doch mal wieder den Keller unordentlich machen!
An alle:

Was ist denn jetzt die besondere Eigenschaft eines Jerks?
Kann mich da mal einer aufklären?
Zum kaufen sind die mir nähmlich auch zu teuer!


----------



## Fangnix (24. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Braucht man für Jerks nicht auch besondere Ruten und Multis, die auch ein Vermögen kosten? Oder gibt es auch modelle, die sich mit einer normalen Spinnrute führen lassen?


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*off topic on* @fangnix:Kommt immer auf den zu fischenden Jerk an kleinere, leichtere Jerks lassen sich auch mit ner Spinnrute führen,die Spinnrute sollte aber net soo lang sein und über ne recht steife Spitze verfügen Auf Dauer wird es sich aber schon lohnen, sich ne ordentliche Aüsrüstung zu holen:g Muss nicht immer en Vermögen kosten,schau mal beim http://mds-onlineshop.de vorbei.
die kleinen Salmo Slider(7cm+10cm) oder auch die vom Schwalmangler schonmal angesprochenen(irgednwo unter Jerkbaits ) Fox Glider scheinen echt was herzumachen.*off topic off*

@arno:Wie meinst du die Frage mit den Eigenschaften?Was ein Jerk für Laufeigenschaften hat?oder was ein guter Jerk für eigenschaften haben muss, damit er gut läuft(zwecks Selbstbau)?

Mfg Raubfisch_angler

P.s.:Happy Birthday, Fangnix!!|schild-g


----------



## Lachsy (25. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				angeliter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bondex: erstmal n gruß von kollege zu kollege (grafiker!) & an alle anderen in diesem thread natürlich auch! habe meine ersten jerks erfolgreich gebaut und lackiert – allerdings nur mit 'normalem' acryl aus der spraydose. dafür sind die jerks sehr schön geworden, aber um detailliertere designs hinzubekommen, überlege ich nun doch in richtung airbrush ... meine frage: wie stark ist der farbnebel oder klartext: kann man in der wohnung airbrushen oder ist die sauerei zu groß?
> 
> uups, seh gerade, dass das thema gerade erst angesprochen wurde, aber eigentlich nur angedeutet, also lass' ich mal alles so stehen!




Hi angeliter , haste dich verlaufen  |wavey: willkommen im AB 

ich habe sogar in der Küche mit Airbrush gearbeitet, vorher die spüle alles abgedeckt mit Karton, auch hinter der spüle habe ich Karton gelegt. ich muss sagen die sauerei hält sich in grenzen. Ausser meinen Fingern, vom halten der wobbler blieb die küche sauber. 

Bin aber leider nicht so ein fachmann wie unser Björn 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (25. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raubfisch angler
Danke, wenigsten einer hat an mich gedacht, find ich toll!!!


----------



## Lachsy (25. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fangnix, von mir nachträglich alles gute. Lachsy singt "Mit 16 hat man noch träume ......"

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fishing-hase (25. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> fangnix, von mir nachträglich alles gute.



von mir auch nachträglich herzlichen glückwunsch.

(jetzt darfst du ja offiziel alkohol kaufen- cooool:q)


severin


----------



## Fangnix (25. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
Ja, ich träume immer noch vom großen Hecht, der auf einen selbstgebauten beißt...
Vom Geburtstagsgeld gibt es auf jeden Fall neues Gerät *und* Balsa, damit ich wieder basteln kann.

@fishing hase
Ja, ich kann mich jetzt hoffnungslos volllaufen lassen :q :v


----------



## angeliter (26. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy: ja, global village eben, da läuft man sich immer wieder über'n weg ...

wie is das denn mit den dämpfen (lösungsmittel, geruch und so ...)? vermutlich farbabhängig?


----------



## arno (26. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Raubfisch_angler schrieb:
			
		

> @arno:Wie meinst du die Frage mit den Eigenschaften?Was ein Jerk für Laufeigenschaften hat?oder was ein guter Jerk für eigenschaften haben muss, damit er gut läuft(zwecks Selbstbau)?
> 
> Mfg Raubfisch_angler
> 
> P.s.:Happy Birthday, Fangnix!!|schild-g



Am besten beides!

Ja von mir auch nen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was die verschiedenen Typen von Jerkbaits(Glider,diver,Pullbaits etc.) haben, das erfährt man am besten in diversen Jerkforen und -berichten, ist ja eigentlich en Eigenbau-Thread#6 

Damit ein Jerk gut läuft, sollte sehr(!) ordentlich gearbeitet werden und die diversen Bleilöcher genau in der Mitte des Jekrs hineingearbeitet werden.Auch die durchgehende Stahlachse bzw. die Schraubösen sollten genau mittig durch den Jerk laufen, sonst kriegt man Probleme beim ausbleien,da der jerk dann zu einer Seite hängt, was die Laufeigenschaft einschränkt 
Zudem sollten die Kanten des Jerkbaits immer abgerundet werden(via Schleifmaschine&co), bei rotations symetrischen Baits, sprich gedrechselten, erübrigt sich dieser Schritt Ausserdem sollte die "Nose" des Köders immer etwas spitzer zulaufen, geschieht dieser Punkt nicht, bekommt der Glider nicht so einen ausgeprägten "walk the dog" Lauf.

Hoffe ich konnt dir helfen#h 

Gruß, Raubfisch_angler


----------



## muddyliz (26. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal zwei Bauanleitungen für Jerks (mit und ohne Rassel). Beide funzen gut. http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm#jerk Beim Ersten Modell kann man den walk-the-dog-Effekt noch verstärken, wenn man die vordere Öse (die zum Einhängen des Vorfachs) nicht an die Schnauze setzt, sondern 1-2 cm höher, also auf die Stirn. Schon beim kontinuierlichen Einholen wedelt der Jerk dann wie ein Salmo Slider.


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
Von mir auch ordentlich gratuliere... :q 
also du brauchst eine steife Rute, das kann auch eine Pilkrute sein, Hauptsache ist daß du die schweren Köder werfen kannst. Diese haben eine gewisse Massenträgheit und benötigen eine harte ruckartige Führung um sie ins Pendeln zu bringen. Daher solltest du unbedingt geflochtene Schnur nehmen, die auch auf einer Stationärrolle sein kann. 
Clarissa danke für dein Lob. Zu deinen Farbfingern: Am besten du baus dir auch so einen Rahmen, dann kannst Du von beiden Seiten lackieren ohne die Teile anzufassen #6 Oder spanne sie zum Lacken in einen alten Rotationsbindestock #6


----------



## Fangnix (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Dankle für die Gratulation. Also brauch ich sowas wie eine GuFi-Rute? Ich hab vor, mir von meinem Geburtstagsgelt eine Cormoran Greyhound Hecht/Spinnrute in 2.70m zu kaufen. Die hat bis 80 gr. Wg..  Reicht sowas zum jerken? In welchen Situationen fängt man eigendlich mit Jerks besser als mit Wobblern?


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Fangnix!

Da Bondex grad nicht online ist, erlaub ich mir grad mal an seiner Stelle zu antworten 
2,70 ist schon relativ lang, aber mit Schlägen zur Seite und von hohen Standplätzen aus(Plateus,Brücken etc...) wirst du sicher auch sehr gut klar kommen#6 Nur solltest du keine Mantas oder ähnliche Köder fischen, da diese Köder Rutenschläge in ihre Richtung gebrauchen, dies hat sich aber bei deiner Rute errübrigt(soen Manta wiegt schonmal 100g)

80g reicht locker für die leichten und mittleren Jerks bis 60g 

Gruß, Raubfisch_angler


----------



## bigcalli (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin MOin

Ich habe mal eine frage an euch Experten.Weiß jemand von euch wo ich in Deutschland (onlineversand?) tauchschaufeln herbekomme?

Ich weiß das selberbauen angesagt ist aber es ist rein inter.halber.


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi 

hier gibts z.B. ne kleine Auswahl http://www.lureparts.nl/  

Mfg Raubfisch_angler


----------



## arno (29. April 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Raubfischangler. Muddyliz danke Ihr beiden!


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raubfisch_angler

Wilkommen hier bei uns Bastelfreaks

natürlich kannst Du hier gerne antworten. Hätte auch dasselbe geschrieben wie du. Kurze harte Ruten sind einfach am optimalsten (besonders wenn sie selbergebastelt sind, schließlich ist hier nicht Gerätekunde sonder Bastelecke #c  :q ) Egal ist ja eine Frage zum Thema jerken.

Ist mir schon peinlich aber mein Jerk ist immer noch nicht ferti, ich bin aber auch eine faule Sau geworden :c


----------



## arno (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir schon peinlich aber mein Jerk ist immer noch nicht ferti, ich bin aber auch eine faule Sau geworden :c



Ja Bondex, manchmal erwischt es einen! :q


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Ist mir schon peinlich aber mein Jerk ist immer noch nicht ferti, ich bin aber auch eine faule Sau geworden :c



hi björn , wenn der winter naht haste wieder zeit  :q ich glaube im augenblick bist wohl eher mit der fliegenrute unterwegs. 

jetzt zeig endlich die jerks  |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:danke für den netten Empfang bei euch Bastlern hier 

Eure Wobbler hier auf den vorherigen Seiten sind ja echt super professionell, da muss ich wohl noch en bischen üben, bevor meine mal so aussehen#t  
Naja, ich kann ja mal en paar Bilder posten, wenn ich wieder an meine Cam komme

nochmal an Bondex : Welchen Jerk haste den grad in der Mache?Ne Kopie eines Orginals oder en´ komplettes Eigenmodell?


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wozu neue Wobbler bauen wenn die alten doch super fangen???  :q War am WE los und siehe da


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und manchmal gehe ich auch noch mit Spinner auf die Räuber. Diese 43er war der richtige Ausgleich zum Satzforellenangeln an der Bode. :q  Sie zappelte dermaßen, daß ich die Fadenalgen ins Gesicht bekommen habe. Mir war´s egal :q  :q  #6


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nochmal an Bondex : Welchen Jerk haste den grad in der Mache?Ne Kopie eines Orginals oder en´ komplettes Eigenmodell?

Also wenn das Teil noch fertig werden sollte, dann auf jeden Fall ein Eigenbau. Aber wie man sieht beißen die Hechte auch auf normale Wobbler (natürlich auch selbst gebaut) Dieser ist noch nicht mal lackiert #c 

War ein Super WE. Auf den gleichen Bachforellenwobbler habe ich eben noch eine schöne 30er Raibow erwischt....Das Duplikat davon hat jetzt ein Hecht als Piercing, aber ich hole mir meinen Wobbler zurück, ganz bestimmt :q 

Ein paar Barsche hatte ich dann auch noch, was will man mehr


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hehe, deine Wobbler scheinen ja zu fangen wie die Sau#6 Petrie zu den schönen Fischen 
Der Forellenwobbler gefällt mir besonders, der sieht echt klasse aus:l Wie lang ist denn der?

Mfg, Arne


----------



## Lachsy (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klasse björn, leider können meine eigenbau wobbler noch keine fänge vorweisen, ich hoffe es klappt dieses jahr 

bist wohl auch ne glitterfee, wenn ich mir den wobbler so anseh

mfg Lachsy


----------



## hauki (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse Bondex,

feine Fangbilder - doppelt schön mit den Selbstgebauten.

Petri dazu
/hauki


----------



## fishing-hase (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
petri!!!
schicke wobbler, wie immer halt!#6


was benutz den für ein rute zum wobbler angeln??


severin


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raubfisch_angler
also wie gesagt, es war das letzte Wochenende

Clarissa
sometimes a bit Glitter that will work
aber eben nicht immer z.B. Bachforellenwobbler. Demnächst sind ganz einfache braune oder bronzefarbene geplant. Irgendwann dann auch noch der Jerk...

fishing-hase 
ich benutze immer die gleiche Rute für meine Minis. Es ist eine 270cm lange sehr leichte und semiparabolische Kohlefaserspinnrute mit 5-15 Gr Wurfgewicht. Hersteller ist nicht bekann, Vertrieb damals durch Moritz Kaltenkirchen. Das ist bisher die einzige Rute die ich dazu wirklich empfehlen kann. Sie wirft kleine und vor allem leichte Köder weit und zielgenau und hält im Drill auch härtere Fluchten zurück ohne daß Fische ausschlitzen. Eine harte Rute wäre nicht zu gebrauchen da ich mit 10er Monofil fische die dann schnnell beim Anhieb reißen könnte. So ist´s mir selbst bei dieser Rute neulich gegangen, der Anschlag führte zu Schnurbruch. Dickere Schnüre wären wiederum nicht geeignet für diese Minis und bei klarem Wasser bin ich davon überzeugt, daß die Fische die Schnur sehen würden


----------



## fishing-hase (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:

mmhh, ich suche mämlich gerade ne wobblerrute, mit möglichst wenig wurfgewicht 2-10gr!! in am besten 2.10m.

da gibbet die catana von shimano. Preis???

muss mal weiter suchen.

aber danke für die antwort.


severin


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hase
catana von shimano?
die dürfte so zwischen 40 und 60€ kosten. Ich habe sie in dieser Länge allerdings hat sie mehr WG. In 3m gibt´s die dann auch nochmal dann hat sie aber 30 oder sogar 40 Gr WG.

Als Alternative käme aber eine leichte Winkelpickerrute in frage. Damit habe ich früher oft getwistert und hat ´ne Menge Spaß gemacht!
Kann ´Dir allerdings raten nicht zu kurz zu kaufen! Nimm besser 2,70 m!


----------



## fishing-hase (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex:

hab nochmal nachgeschaut:

die heisst CATANA AX SPINNING

guck mal hier

muss mal schauen.
hab für barsch ne 2,70m rute, für entfernung.
und die will ich zum nahen/ufer angeln benutzen.


viele grüsse

severin


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da sind ja schöne Rütchen dabei. Catana ist auch gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis wie ich finde!!!


----------



## Fangnix (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soo, endlich der erste Fisch auf einen SB-Wobbler!!!
Ein Hecht von 44cm länge. Er durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen. Bin ein wenig enttäuscht, das "nur" so ein kleiner gebissten hat, wo ich ein Monster-Wobbler von 16cm gefischt hab (den 2geteilten Barsch). Aber nun weiß ich, dass der was taugt! Aber won wegen, goße Köder verhindern Grashechte!!!


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super, en ganz digges Petrie zu dem kleinen, aber doch sehr schönen Hecht#6 
Hehe,wie groß wird denn dann dein nächster Sb-Köder werden nach dem Fang auf den 16cm Wobbler?:q Baumstammformat?:q :q 

Naja, ich warte auch noch auf meinen ersten Hecht auf nen selfmade-köder#t 

Mfg, Arne


----------



## noose (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#hfalls jemand noch ne Preisgünstige Köderbox sucht:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=794&item=7155090699&rd=1


Oder wer nur einen schicken Wobbler zum abreissen braucht:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=794&item=7154259369&rd=1


#q  Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gratuliere zum Hecht!  #6 
Vielleicht probierst Du´s beim nächsten Mal mit´nem Miniwobbler, dann beißt bestimmt die Großmutter :q  #c


----------



## Fangnix (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für eure Gratulationen. Ja, sowas hab ich auch schon überlegt, ein Mini müsste ein großen fangen, wenn ein großer solche Kindergartenkinder fängt. Aber größer werden meine wohl nicht, dann passen die nämlich nicht mehr in die Köderkästen.


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute
ich habe mal wieder ein bisl gebastelt. Ich hatte ja versprochen bronzefarbene Wobbler zu präsentieren, allerdings kam mir noch der Wettbewerb von Rapala dazwischen und ein kleiner Auftrag von Rene K, sodaß ich mich erst mal auf diese Dorschwobbler hier konzentriert habe. Diese ungewöhnliche Forme habe allerdings nicht ich sonder Peter Biedron erfunden. Es sind tieflaufende Wobbler für Dorsche vom BBoot aus zu fischen. Sollen nach Rene recht fängig sein. Wir werden das testen


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe ein paar Entwürfe, die ich für den Rapala-Designwettbewerb kreiert hatte ausgeführt um selber mal deren Fängigkeit zu testen. Eines vorweg - den Gewinnerwobbler präsentiere ich erst nach der Preisverleihung, die Anfang Juni stattfindet. Eventuel gibt´s da irgendwelche Urheberrechte und die möchte ich ungern verletzen. Ach ja es ist übrigens nur der 3. Platz geworden aber immerhin... Es haben ja einige mitgemacht und alleine beim Blinker sollen angeblich um die 1000 Leutchen Ihre Entwürfe eingese´ndet haben. Fisch und Fang, Rute und Rolle und der Raubfisch haben soviel ich weiß auch bei dieser Rapalla Aktion mitgemacht.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nur den 3 platz? björn das ist doch super klasse. mein glückwunsch zum 3 platz

die wobbler sind ja superklasse  #6 

man wenn ich das soooo könnte wie du, ich gehe jetzt ne runde  :c  :c  :c 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier sind noch ein paar |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und hier noch welche... :m


----------



## Lachsy (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

björn jetzt ist gut, du baust uns alle in grund und boden  |supergri 

weiter so  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für Dein Lob, aber einen hab ich noch |supergri


----------



## Fangnix (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Mist, eigendlich wollte ich der erste sein, der seit langem seine neuen zeigt und nu hast du die einfach so vor meiner Nase ins Netz gestellt, Man(n) ei.
Aber gut sehen die schon aus:m .Bin ein wenig enttäuscht von dir, nur der dritte#d .

So, meine: (wirken neben Bondex seinen natürlich nicht so doll...)


----------



## Fangnix (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Einige Wobbler hast du aber mit was beklebt, oder? Ich meine, Folie o.ä.


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
Superteile Deine! Man merkt Du verfolgst den Bericht immer aufmerksam! Hast Dich wirklich zu einem ernstzunehzmenden Konkurenten gemausert!

Einige Wobbler hast du aber mit was beklebt, oder? Ich meine, Folie o.ä.

Das verrate ich nicht... |supergri


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber schau mal hier, dann kommt Dir vielleicht von selber die Erleuchtung #6


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder hier


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder hier...


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ansonsten auch noch hier... |bla:


----------



## rob (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

maaa björn!
die teile sehen echt gut aus:m
meinen respekt!!
rob will den mit camoflage haben:q
lg rob


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oder du schaust einfach hier |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Rob
rob will den mit camoflage haben


Das wäre unter Umständen vielleicht machbar. Welche Größe denn?


----------



## noose (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Und manchmal gehe ich auch noch mit Spinner auf die Räuber. Diese 43er war der richtige Ausgleich zum Satzforellenangeln an der Bode. :q  Sie zappelte dermaßen, daß ich die Fadenalgen ins Gesicht bekommen habe. Mir war´s egal :q  :q  #6



@bondex 

Wann bist Du denn mal an der Bode anzutreffen? 

Ich komme aus der Gegend:m


----------



## rob (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

is egal björn!
den häng ich mir zuhause an die wand:m
lg rob


----------



## fishing-hase (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fetten respekt björn!!
du hast den dritten platz gemacht?? krass!!

was hast du den gewonnen??

@all:

aber mal im ernst: Bondex sollte das verbotbt zum einstellen von bildern bekommen!!|supergri 


hab auch was neues gemacht, kommt morgen.


severin


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose
war jetzt gerade zum fliegenfischen dort. Also nur einmal im Jahr. Vielleicht mache ich dieses Jahr aber noch eine Ausnahme und fahre nocheinmal wenn mal ein paar Kapitale nachbesetzt wurden.
 #6 

@is egal björn!
den häng ich mir zuhause an die wand
da fangen sie aber keine Fische #d 

@fishing-hase
aber mal im ernst: Bondex sollte das verbotbt zum einstellen von bildern bekommen!! 

Ok wenn Ihr meine Wobbler nicht sehen wollt, dann laß ich´s in Zukunft... #c


----------



## fishing-hase (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @fishing-hase
> aber mal im ernst: Bondex sollte das verbotbt zum einstellen von bildern bekommen!!
> 
> Ok wenn Ihr meine Wobbler nicht sehen wollt, dann laß ich´s in Zukunft... #c



ich wusste das sowas kommt!#c

nene, so war das natürlich nich gemeint!!

ich meinte das nur weil unsere wobbler dann so "schlecht" neben deinen aussehen!!!!


wie hast du den die wobbler am computer gemacht??
hast du paint benutzt??


severin


----------



## noose (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#d Bondex ich glaub das eher nicht das da noch Kapitale eingesetzt werden. 

Habe bei mir im Garten (da macht die Bode lang)am 1.Mai ne schöne 38 er gefangen,pünktlich zur mittagszeit.Das war auch alles dieses Jahr.

Hätte aber mal Interesse am Zanderangeln (mit eigenbau versteht sich) in der Umgebung bei Hamburg|supergri Wenn Du da bescheid weisst?


----------



## Fangnix (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Mir ist ein Licht aufgegangen, hab ja fast vergessen, das wir mit dir einen dipl.-Grafiker in unserer Runde haben.
Wie hast du den die Ausdrucke auf den Wobbler bekommen?(Ist doch mit'm Computer kreiert, oder?)


> aber mal im ernst: Bondex sollte das verbotbt zum einstellen von bildern bekommen!!


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Ein Gruppenfoto würde auch reichen!!!


----------



## Lachsy (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

björn jetzt ist gut, aus jetzt. Die sehn ja klasse aus

lachsy hätte gerne den Thunder & Lightening 

du sollst angeln geht und photshop mal links liegen lassen. 

ich gehe jetzt malen, aber malen nach zahlen , sonst wird das bei mir nix   |supergri 

björn und wann dürfen wird dein 3 platz bewundern???????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
nein ich erarbete sowas mit Adobe Illustrator und anschließend mit Photoshop. Ist allerdings eine Menge Arbeit. Mit der Hand bin ich deutlich schneller

@noose
Mit Zanderangeln bin ich nicht so vertraut. Ich habe zwar schon den einen oder anderen Zander aus der Elbe und der Alster gekitzelt, allerdings mehr mit Gummi oder Köderfisch.

@Clarissa
du sollst angeln geht und photshop mal links liegen lassen. 

ich gehe jetzt malen, aber malen nach zahlen , sonst wird das bei mir nix  

björn und wann dürfen wird dein 3 platz bewundern???????

mfg Lachsy

Morgen gehe ich fischen Hornhecht und Dorsch soll die Beute sein. Thunder und Lightening ist noch nicht fertig. Kann Dir ja den Druck schicken und du baust das Teil dann selber zusammen. Den 3. Platz könnt Ihr dann Mitte Juni (denke ich) bewundern. Als Preis wird es eine Shimano Twinpower 2500 FA geben und dazu Rapalla Wobbler im Wert von 100 Euronen


----------



## noose (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

/@noose
Mit Zanderangeln bin ich nicht so vertraut.

(sollte Zitat sein) 


Dafür hast Du aber ein sehr nettes Benutzerbild, was Deine negierte Zanderngelvertrautheit nicht sehr glaubwürdig macht.|kopfkrat


Ich meinte ja auch nur ob evtl ein gemeinsames Angeln auf Zander irgentwann mal möglich ist um Hamburg (weil kenne mich dort überhaubt nicht aus)
Und soviel vertrauen sollte in seine selbstgebauten Wobbler schon drinn sein das evtl der eine oder andere Zander drauf geht. Aber wenn keinn Interesse besteht...#c

cu


----------



## Bondex (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose

Dafür hast Du aber ein sehr nettes Benutzerbild, was Deine negierte Zanderngelvertrautheit nicht sehr glaubwürdig macht.

Schau genau hin, das ist ein Dorsch

Ich meinte ja auch nur ob evtl ein gemeinsames Angeln auf Zander irgentwann mal möglich ist um Hamburg (weil kenne mich dort überhaubt nicht aus)
Und soviel vertrauen sollte in seine selbstgebauten Wobbler schon drinn sein das evtl der eine oder andere Zander drauf geht. Aber wenn keinn Interesse besteht...

Habe kein Problem auf Zander zu angeln, nur bin ich halt kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet. Wie das mit Gummifisch funzt weiß ich aber in der Elbe bei starker Ströhmung den Wobbler auf Tiefe und die richtige Stelle zu bekommen stelle ich mir nicht so einfach vor, aber Versuch macht kluch


----------



## noose (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#t ups hast recht,aber gib zu sieht sehr nach Zander aus.

zumindest auf dem ersten Blick#t#t#t#t


----------



## Lachsy (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Thunder und Lightening ist noch nicht fertig. Kann Dir ja den Druck schicken und du baust das Teil dann selber zusammen. Den 3. Platz könnt Ihr dann Mitte Juni (denke ich) bewundern. Als Preis wird es eine Shimano Twinpower 2500 FA geben und dazu Rapalla Wobbler im Wert von 100 Euronen



Björn das angebote mit dem druck nehme ich gerne an  #6 

habe dann ein echte Bondex an der wand hängen  |supergri 

Was willste mit Rapalla Wobbler ? wo deine doch 1000000 mal besser sind 

ne jetzt mal im ernst, wird dein 3 platz in die produktion gehn? Werde ich irgendwann ihn beim händler sehn und sagen dürfen " den designer kenne ich" 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Igor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den drittbesten Mann Deutschlands.
oder waren da Projekte nich nur von Deutschland?


----------



## fishing-hase (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex:
wie lang sind deine eigenbau designer wobbler eigentlich geworden??

und wieviel nimmst du für einen selbstgebauten wobbler??


viele grüsse

severin


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose 
...aber Zander auf Pilker, naja versuchen kann man´s ja! Ein Kolege hatte vor Jahren mal ganz gut Erfolg auf Hecht mit kleinen Pilkern

@Clarissa
Was willste mit Rapalla Wobbler ? wo deine doch 1000000 mal besser sind 

stimmt eigendlich, ich schmeiße die am besten gleich weg :m 

ne jetzt mal im ernst, wird dein 3 platz in die produktion gehn? Werde ich irgendwann ihn beim händler sehn und sagen dürfen " den designer kenne ich"

Soviel ich weiß geht nur der erste Platz in Serie

@Igor 
Danke für das Lob :l


----------



## hauki (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nette Entwürfe @Bondex #h

Wie viele von denen hast Du denn beim Wettbewerb eingereicht?
Ach ja: und auch von mir dicken Glückwunsch zum Erfolg  :m

Ich finde übrigens, dass Rapala eine echt gute Aktion mit dem Wettbewerb auf die Beine gestellt hat. Ich bin mal gespannt, was man davon noch alles zu sehen bekommt.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki 
danke für´s Lob...
finde die Rapalla Aktion auch echt klasse! Ich meine jetzt auch ohne zu gewinnen. 
Ich habe diese Entwürfe eingesendet, dazu kam noch eine CD-Rom, ein paar Eigenbauwobbler und diverse von Hand gemalte Entwürfe - also ich hab mich schon richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Und dann wird am Ende einer der langweiligsten premiert...So hat man das Gefühl die ganze Arbeit war umsonst. Aber ich baue die Teile dann für mich und somit macht´s wieder Sinn.

@Clarissa
Welche Grüße brauchst Du denn den Druck? (Länge angeben)


----------



## noose (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex hab gelesen fährst nach Norge? Wohinen da?


habe noch nen schönen Link zu Handgemachten Wobblern:

http://www.usa5.com/lures/lures1.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.usa5.com/lures/&h=154&w=166&sz=13&tbnid=dQrOUjgddEUJ:&tbnh=86&tbnw=93&hl=de&start=26&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhandmade%2Blure%26start%3D20%26hl%3Dde%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## noose (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|kopfkrat Hmm der geht bloss nicht!!

Mal so tun:

http://www.usa5.com/lures/

insbesondere : http://www.creativelure.com


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose
es geht nach Smöla (gleich neben Hitra) im Trondheimfjord


----------



## noose (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h Hmmm Dat nenn isch zufall!!!

Ich bin ab 29.05 auf Leksa liegt Rechts von Hitra.evtl sieht man sich beim Angeln.

#6


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose
dann komm doch mal auf´n Plausch rüber


----------



## noose (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

 OH OH habs grade gesehen auf der Karte ist recht weit weg,ihr seid links wir rechts von Hitra.

Wäre sonst auf jedenfall mal rumgeschwommen gekommen.:a


----------



## Bondex (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann stellen wir eben nach Norge alle unsere Bilder hier rein. Obwohl meine Digicam ist im Ars..!


----------



## noose (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bla: Naja lassen wirs bei nem Wobblerbauthread,aber wir können sie ja im Bilder und Videoforum reinstellen. Habe ne brandheisse Stelle auf gut Leng und Heilbutt. Mal  sehen was läuft:g


----------



## Fangnix (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, noch ein Wobbler von mir. Hab ihn mit einem Schuppen-Effekt lakiert, wie der wirk, sieht man auf den beiden Fotos. Sonst ist das eine banale 3-Farben -Barsch-Lakierung. Hat sehr schöne Laufeigenschaften, kippelt und wobbelt sehr ausfallend.
Leider darf ich den nicht behalten, den ich wab den zu Weihnachten meinem Freund versprochen:c .


----------



## Karstein (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Björn,

Deinen 3. Platz habe ich erst am Samstag von René erfahren - Glückwunsch, Alter!!! #6

Tanja hat den 38. Platz belegt und bekam letzten Freitag von Petra Krichel immerhin noch zwei fesche Rapalas und Aufkleber zugeschickt! Sie ging mit einem Seelachs-Muster an den Start, hätten wir gerne mal in Norway beim Schleppen getestet. 

Gruß gen Drittplatzierten

Karstein


----------



## Bondex (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
Klasse Lackfinish! Das Schuppenmuster ist schön grob. Vielleicht kannst Du mir etwas von deinem Lappen abgeben, sowas habe ich nämlich nicht

@Karsten_Berlin
Danke danke danke. Heute ist auch der Preis bei mir eingetrudelt. Habe mich tierisch gefreut obwohl mich der Postbote aus dem Bett geholt hat. Leider fische ich hier solch große Wobbler überhaupt nicht, weil Bootsangeln nicht erlaubt ist und Hechte ohnehin nicht zu meinen Zielfischen zählen.
Naja hier ist jedenfalls mein Gewinnerdesign


----------



## Bondex (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Weiß auch nicht was die daran finden??? #c


----------



## Fangnix (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Nee, ich kann dir leider nichts davon geben, hab selber nur ein ca.15x15cm großes Stück. Hab ich lange für suchen müssen. Das Stück kommt von einer alten Sport-Tasche, ein zweites, genau so großes Netz ist noch dran, das hat aber ziemlich in der Mitte ein Loch. Das könntest du haben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob du damit was anfangen kannst.#c 

Jo, wirklich das langweiligste Muster von dir. Ob die aus Fairen von jeden Person, die mehrere Muster eingeschickt haben, nur eins gezogen haben und die aus einem unerfindlichen Grund deins gut fanden?


----------



## Fangnix (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, die Wobbler kannst du ruhig mir geben, ich könnte die gut gebrauchen...


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

björn postfach leeren, ist voll!!!!!!!!

eh ein rot-weisser streifen wobbler, wie cool

@Fangnix  super klasse #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tanja_Berlin (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex: Wir können ja tauschen, du bekommst meine kleinen Rapies und ich nehm deine großen Magnums! :m

Merke: Großer Köder, großer Fisch!   

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin von der 38. Platzierten
Tanja


----------



## Igor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jo, wirklich das langweiligste Muster von dir...



dachte mir auch.

@ Bondex,

haben die nur das Design oder auch Laufeigenschaften geprüft/bewertet?


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tanja dir auch glückwunsch zum 38.platz  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Karstein (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ooops, nu hat sie sich grad ausgeloggt - soll Dich aber lieb grüßen und danke sagen, Lachsy!


----------



## Igor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hat sehr schöne Laufeigenschaften, kippelt und wobbelt sehr ausfallend.
> ...



@ Fangnix,
 kannst du vielleicht die Zeichnungen mit Abmessungen von dem reinstellen (zum Nachbauen).


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> haben die nur das Design oder auch Laufeigenschaften geprüft/bewertet?


 
Ich heiß zwar nich Bondex, aber ich kanns auch beantworten:q Es ging nur um das Design für einen neuen Rapala.
Niemand musste Wobblerbauen, nur die vorgegebene "Schablone" ausarbeiten...

Bei mir is heute der neue Blinker eingetrudelt... der 2te Platz is finde ich (meine Meinung ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen) n Witz... über den ersten lässt sich auch streiten, aber der is schon irgendwie originell:q


----------



## Bondex (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
Postfach ist leer, neue CD ist auf´m Weg

@Fangnix
mach mal ein Foto von dem Netz und stell´s hier rein. Selbst wenn ich´s nicht gebrauchen kann weil es zu sehr kaput ist, kann vielleicht einer hier sagen wo man das Zeug bekommt.

@barsch_zocker
hast Du mal´n Link von Platz 1 und 2?


----------



## Fangnix (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hauki
Hier ist die Schnittzeichnung. Der Wobbler ist 10 cm lang und aus 1 cm dickem Balsa. Form aussägen, bis zur Häffte Schnitt für die Achse setzen, Achse biegen, einfügen 10 gr. Dachdeckerblei an den eingezeichneten Stellen reintun, zukleben, Schnitt für die Schaufel seten, alle Kanten sorgfältig abrunden, lackieren, Schaufel rein, Augen drauf, fertig.


----------



## Fangnix (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, die Schaufel brauchst du auch noch. Hier isse:


----------



## Fangnix (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Hab nochmal die alte Tasche rausgekramt und mir das Netz angeguckt und es ist gar nicht so schlimm kaputt wie ich dachte Für schlanke Köder sollte das allemal reichen. Ich schick dir das mal. Dafür hätte ich gerne von dir ein etwas feineres Netz. Deal so OK?


----------



## Bondex (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
kann ich Dir gerne zukommen lassen

Kleiner Tip für´s Wobblerlacken:
Ich setze die Tauchschaufel immer zuerst ein, klebe sie dann mit Malerkrepp ab und lackiere den Wobbler erst dann. Dann hat man kein Problem mit dem Zukleistern des Spaltes durch Lack, Epoxy... und die Schaufel hält auch besser.


----------



## Fangnix (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich finde, lakieren mit Schaufel ist umständlicher, da die Farbe nicht so einfach vor die Schaufel gesprüht werden kann. Jedem so, wie es ihm gefällt.
Den Brief schick ich dann morgen ab.


----------



## noose (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Zusammen#h

Habe grade nen schönes Buch endeckt, kennt das wer?




http://www.bol.de/shop/bde_homestartseite/suchartikel/the_complete_book_of_tackle_making/c_boyd_pfeiffer/ISBN1-55821-721-5/ID3273386.html


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noose
leider nein, aber wenn Du´s dir kaufst leihst du´mir sicher mal...


@Ich finde, lakieren mit Schaufel ist umständlicher, da die Farbe nicht so einfach vor die Schaufel gesprüht werden kann

naja ich baue auch nur kleine Wobbler, da geht das gut.


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, bin auch wieder da und da muss ich als erstes grad mal Bondex gratulieren!:m 
Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz!!#6 bei sovielen Leuten kann man da echt richtig stolz drauf sein(was du sicher auch bist:m )

@fangnix: Suuuper Wobbler, ist echt klasse geworden#6 

Mfg, Arne


----------



## Fangnix (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raubfisch_angler
Danke#6 

@Bondex
wann bekomme ich denn  eigendlich ma Post von dir??? Meins müsste schon da sein, oder? Wenn ja, wie gefälls dir?


----------



## Bondex (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fangnix

@Bondex
wann bekomme ich denn eigendlich ma Post von dir??? Meins müsste schon da sein, oder? Wenn ja, wie gefälls dir?


nur ruhig Blut du weißt doch auf Bondex ist immer Verlaß :q War die letzten 2 Wochen nicht im Lande und hatte daher mit dem Organisieren und Packen für die Norwegenreise zu tun  Bind doch gerade erst wieder in Deutschland und mußte einiges nachholen. Den Norwegenbericht muß ich auch noch schreiben,m das dauert alles seine Zeit :m Aber die Post ist auch schon auf dem Weg #h


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi björni, welcom back  #h 

cd ist angekommen und heile, hab mir alles angesehn.
kann nur sagen WOWWWWWWWWWW .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy
schön daß dir die CD gefallen hat

@Raubfisch_angler
na klar ist man schon etwas stolz selbst wenn´s nur der 3. ist, aber ich bin der Meinung, daß die auch nicht unbedingt meinen besten Entwurf genommen haben, aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## Fangnix (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Stimmt ja, du wars ja weg... Kann zur Zeit eh nichts tun, bin beim Training mit dem Rad gestürzt und hatte einen Bänderriss im rechten Daumen, der heute genäht worden ist. Schei(ß)gefühl so eine örtliche Betäubung im Arm. Jetzt muss ich den Arm immer nach oben halten, damit kein Blut in die Wund fliest, also erstmal nichts mit basteln .
Wie findest du denn nun das Netzt?


----------



## Fangnix (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@barsch_zocker
Hier ein Bild vom Netz. Es hat eine Maschenweite von ca. 5mm. Ich hab das aus einer alten Sporttasche ausgeschnitten. Es gibt auch Keschernetze aus disem Netzmaterial, allerdings (leider) nicht bei Superbilligmodellen.


----------



## Bondex (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also das Netzt ist klasse. Ich habe eine Wathosentasche von Vision mit einem ähnlichen Netz, die schneide ich allerdings nicht auseinander. Aber irgendwo anders muß es doch solche Netze wie Deine Taschennetze oder das von mir zu besorgen geben?


----------



## Fangnix (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, aber wo?
Deine sind auch gut!


----------



## Bondex (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh schon angekommen? Dat ging wirklich schnell!


----------



## Fangnix (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wann hast du den Brief denn eingeworfen?


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Den Abend vorher!


----------



## fishing-hase (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix:
333 beiträge!!schnapszahl!

noch 79beiträge dann hat dieser thread 1000 beiträge:
MÄNNER 1000!!!!!

severin


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix
gratuliere dir zur Schnapszahl und gute Besserung


----------



## Igor (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

da Ihr Experte im Wobblerbau seid (sprich Hersteller :q), wolte ich nachfragen wegen der Führungstechnik von diesen Dingen. Wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Fangnix (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex u. fisching-hase
Danke, aber nu sinds schon 334 Beiträge 

@igor
Seblsgebaute sollte man wie gekaufte führen können, d.h. sie sollten schon beim einfachen Einkurbeln tauchen und eben wobbeln. Tun sie das nicht, sind sie irgendwie falsch gebaut. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ,an die denen nicht mer fischen kann, man muss die eben anders führen, wie z.B. als JerkBait. In solchen Fällen m,uss man eben ausprobieren, wie die Dinger gut laufen.

Man kann natürlich auch Wobblern durch Spin-Stops oder Rucke mit der Spitze mehr leben einhauchen, muss man aber nicht. Das ist ja gerade das gute an Wobblern, dass die sich variabel fischen lassen.


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Igor
Wie Fangnix schon sagt variabel führen mal schnell dann wieder langsam mal stoppen dann mal nach links oder rechts ziehen, allerdings fangen meine Eigenbaukreationen auch schon manchmal wenn man sie einfach müde einkurbelt.


----------



## Igor (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke!

Bei mir ist die Frage aufgetaucht weil ich auf einer I.netseite aus Ukraine gelesen habe, das im Unterschid zur Blinkerangelei muß man die Wobbler nicht einfach geichmäßig reinholen, sondern mit Pausen (z. B. 2schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen - Pause, das der Wobbler etwas auftauchen kann).


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Igor 
auch Blinker und Spinner sollte man unbedingt ungleichmäßig führen, dann bringen sie deutlich mehr Fisch. Beim Meerforellenfischen ist der Spinnstopp eigendlich unerläßlich!


----------



## Qualitynine (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo ihr Wobblerbaumeister,
habe die letzten beiden Tage alle Seiten diese Threads verschlungen.

Hochachtung an euch.

Werde mich im nächsten Herbst auch mal daran machen euch ein wenig nachzueifern (dachte allerdings mit Jerks anzufangen, eure links habe ich alle schon aufgerufen und anschließend im Baumarkt nach geeigneten Materialen gesucht. Allerdings scheitert es bei uns wohl schon an den nötigen Schraubösen. Die waren alle zu kurz oder zu dick. Evtl. nehme ich dann die Tips auf und baue Sandwich mit eingelegter Stahlachse.Habe dafür schon verschiedene V2A / bzw. Kupfer Schweissdrähte  (0,8 und 0,6 mm) aufgetan. 
Sobald es was zu berichten gibt stelle ich es hier rein.

Nochmals

Respekt vor euren Eigenkreationen


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Qualitynine, unter Lurebuilding findest du unter Accessories und dann Various 'ne Art, sich selber passende Ösen zu machen.

Und ich heiße dich herzlich wilkommen bei den Bastelfreaks!

Fangnix


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Qualitynine 
So wie Fangnix es schon gepostet hat, mache ich es auch immer 
Sonst kannst du dir auf lureparts.nl auch schon fertige, hochwertige Schraubösen bestellen 
Wenn du ne´ durchgehende Stahlachse haben willst, musst du nich unbedingt das Sandwich Verfahren anwenden, einen Längsschnitt je nach länge des Jerks passt auch, ist aber Ansichtssache 

Viel Spaß beim selber bauen#h 

Mfg, Arne


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn der Wobbler aus einem Stück ist, würde ich, wenn es die Form zulässt, auch ein Längsschnitt machen. Dann hast du aber Probleme mit dem Blei und musst oft Löcher bohren, was den Wobbler nicht gerade verschönert. Abhilfe schafft da Dachdeckerblei und ein etwas breiterer Schnitt.


----------



## Bondex (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Damit´s hier auch mal wieder was von mir zu sehen gibt hier die Bilder meiner letzten Bastelaktion...


----------



## Bondex (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier sind die Teile nochmal etws größer. Obwohl Größe ist so eine Sache. Der Kleinste (Minibachforelle 2.Bild) ist etwa 1 cm lang :q


----------



## Fangnix (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie immer echt klasse!!! Was mich erstaunt, das ein paar von denen länger als 3cm sind!!!


----------



## Bondex (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
das stimmt, aber die waren bestellt von den netten Ösis, die dürfen nicht kleiner als 12 cm fischen denn sonst könnte ja eine Forelle beißen!!!


----------



## Lachsy (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind die Teile nochmal etws größer. Obwohl Größe ist so eine Sache. Der Kleinste (Minibachforelle 2.Bild) ist etwa 1 cm lang :q




und wann kommt der 0,5 cm wobbler?????

mensch björn das sind ja wiedermal klasse teile  #6  #6  #6  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja kleiner brauchen sie wirklich nicht zu sein. Hier mal meine Minis in Aktion (Fotos sind gestern in Niedersachsen entstanden): Aber wenn ich die Teile noch kleiner machen würde würde ich sicher Brutfische damit fangen :q 
Olli hat damit auch diesen Hasel erwischt. Ich lese daraus, daß diese Minis vielleicht auch als Käfer durchgehen  Aber je kleiner sie werden desto schlechter laufen die Teile #c


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja Miniforellen, Weißfische und alle gefangenen Barsche wurden natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt

hier nochmal ein Ausschnit damit man auch sieht das Hasel "üble Räuber" sind


----------



## fishing-hase (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mensch björn bei dem schönem wätter sitzt du im keller und batelst#c!!
ok bin auch im keller, aber ich muss halt noch was für don. fertig machen.
trotzdem sind die wobbler klasse geworden!!!#6#6


severin


----------



## Fangnix (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, bald fängst du noch Muddyliz Raubmoderlieschen:q:q:q!!!(War doch Muddyliz, der die in seiner Signatur hatte?)


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fishing-hase 
wieso im Keller, wieso basteln? Ich war doch angeln, so wie sich´s gehört!!!

Moderlieschen angel ich nur noch mit der Fliege, ist waidgerechter...


----------



## Tinsen (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ich hab jetzt gute 2-3 stunden gebraucht um hier von seite 1 durchzukommen.

respekt an euch. interessant ist, dass ihr wirklich immer besser werdet. am anfang waren die teile zum teil doch recht "unrund". nun sind sie fast wie aus der maschine  #6 

ich habe neulich bei einem treffen mit nem holländischen zandercrack (jan dibbets) über das sehverhalten von zandern gefachsimpelt.

ich bin / war der meinung, dass die vielen farbvariationen bei gummifischen eher uns käufer als die fische ansprechen.

interessant war die meinung von jan: er sagt, dass die fische / zander weniger farben als vielmehr kontraste sehen können.

es kommt alsovielmehr auf kontrast als auf ausgeklügelte, winzig fein gebrushte schattierungen an.

interessant war auch, dass bei trüben wasser eine schockfarbe weniger kontrast hat, als ein schwarzer wobbler. und bei klarem wasser hat die schockfarbe mehr kontrast.

ihr sitzt doch sozusagen "an der quelle". testet doch mal wirklich kontrastreiche farben. also einen schwarzen und einen "weißen" wobbler.

weiter vorn hatte ja mal einer von euch barsche auf die weiße grundierung und als er grün war war aus mit fischen.

glückwunsch bondex zum 3 paltz. aber das rot-weiß gesteift ist doch eigentlich wirklich mal ne geile idee. und vor allem kontrastreich !!!!  :m 

warum baut eigentlich keiner von euch nen zalt ? ihr spart euch das mit der tauchschaufel. und die teile sollen ja die hechtkilla schlechthin sein.

wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe, werde ich auch mal das schnitzmesser in die hand nehmen. ihr habt mich gut heißgemacht....


----------



## fishing-hase (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Tinsen 

warum baut eigentlich keiner von euch nen zalt ? ihr spart euch das mit der tauchschaufel. und die teile sollen ja die hechtkilla schlechthin sein.
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> hi tinsen
> ich bin gerade dabei einen zalt zu bauen(für shady von BA-kennste  glaub ich).
> der will damit bodensee hechte abschleppen.
> dauert aber noch etwas, ich habe mal gerade den körper gemacht.
> ...


----------



## Fangnix (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was ist ein Zalt? Ist Das so 'ne Art Bananenwobbler?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist ein Zalt? Ist Das so 'ne Art Bananenwobbler?



hi Fangnix, das ist ein zalt





mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ah, genau an solche hab ich gedacht.... Danke


----------



## Bondex (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit dem Kontrast mag stimmen, also die Fische sehen diese Kontraste vielleicht besser, es ist aber nicht unbedingt Fakt, daß sie auch besser fangen nur weil sie besser gesehen werden. Ich habe in unserem Bach die besten Erfahrungen mit natürlichen Farben wie braun oder grün oder beige gemacht. Neongelb oder orange und auch schwarz fingen zwar auch aber nicht so gut. Die Farbe spielt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die Rolle sondern eher die Präsentation, die Bewegung und die Grüße sind für einen Erfolg oder Mißerfolg ausschlaggebend.


----------



## bigcalli (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So Jungens ich habe alle Eure Tipps benutzt|supergri 

ich habe mir alle Eure Anregungen und Bilder genau angeschaut #6 

aber Ich benutze ein anderes Material (Epoxid Harz)|wavey: 

Danke für Euren tollen Thread ! :m 

Ich gehe nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten und besorgungs Problemen jetzt in meine eigene Produktion 
NIE MEHR WOBBLER KAUFEN !Supie !!!

Bilder Stelle ich mal nachher rein (bin auffe Arbeit)
Laufen Super und ist jetzt auch komplett in 1 Stunde pro Wobbler fertig!


----------



## Qualitynine (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute, nachdem ihr mich ja infiziert habt, hier meine ersten Versuche.
Sind alle aus Fichte. Der grosse soll ein Jerk werden und ist 11cm lang.
Die beiden anderen werden Wobbler. Bisher habe ich das Holz nur mit 80er Schleifpapier behandelt.
Muss Morgen mal los einen Füller? holen. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen, im Bauhaus gibt es ja viele verschiedene??
Danach wird noch feingeschliffen und gemalt - aber das später

Gruß


----------



## Qualitynine (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, wollte doch auch eigentlich die Bilder Posten  |kopfkrat


----------



## Fangnix (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehen ganz gut aus#6 ! Zwar noch ein wenig grob, aber mit ein wenig Übung werden die bald wie gekaufte aussehen! Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Lakiereung.
Als Haftgrund finde ich macht ein Sprüh-Haftgrung die besten Ergebnisse, ist aber sehr teuer und nach ca.4 Wobblern alle|evil: . Ich hab mir daher einen 500ml Pott Allzweckhaftgrund gekauft, wird nicht ganz so hart, ist aber auch gut zu verwenden. Ich sprühe den trozdem mit dem Airbrush, verdünnt mit Nito-Universalverdünnug. Davon dann mindesten 2, besser 3 Schichten. Dann mit 600er oder 1000er Schmirgelpapier Babypopoglatt schleifen (natürlich nass).

Bondex benutzt dafür Epoxi-Harz, was ich aber bei so großen Modellen einfach zu teuer finde.

Fangnix


----------



## Qualitynine (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
@fangnix - was meinst du mit grob? habe die ja erst mit 80er Papier bearbeitet. Habe sie Gestern Abend gewässert und Heute erfolgt ein Schliff bis 400er Körnung. Die Oberfläche ist dann glatt. |supergri 

Wie handhabt ihr das denn mit dem ausbleien?
Bleistreifen in den Sägeschlitz? oder Löcher Bohren und Blei rein? wohin?
Wie sollten schwimmende Wobbler ausgebleit sein?-Mehr Gewicht am Heck oder vorne? #c 

Hat nicht einer eine konkrete Produktempfehlung einer Grundierung (kein Airbrush vorhanden) die es einem (welchen?) Baumarkt gibt? ;+ 

Gruß


----------



## Fangnix (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab "Genius Pro"(der billigste:q), gibts im Marktkauf-Baumärkten. Mit grob meinte ich die Form, die hat noch ein paar Kanten. Mach dir aber nichts draus, mein erster sah viel schlimmer aus :q


----------



## Fangnix (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Blei: Für besseren Lauf im vorderen Drittel, für bessere Flugeigenschaften, im hinteren Drittel. Ich nehm Bleistreifen, die ich quer ins Balsa drücke. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nacher nur eine sehr kleine Naht hat. Geht bei Fichte aber nicht..., da würde ich den Steifen einfach längs reintun.
Bohren macht den Wobbler nicht gerade sehr viel schöner, daher verzichte ich dadrauf gänzlich.


----------



## barsch_zocker (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Löcher in den Köder zu bohren um Blei rein zu packen is bei größeren Wobblern meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller, man bekommt einfach mehr Blei in den Köder.
Am Beispiel von Schwimmwobblern... der Wobbler kommt weniger schnell zur Oberfläche zurück und kann langsamer geführt werden.
Zuviel Blei kann aber unter Umständen auch dazu führen kann das der Wobbler weniger Aktion hat, sich also träger verhält.
Wenn man die Bleilöcher gut verspachtelt und schön abschleift sieht man die Stellen am fertigen Köder kaum oder garnicht.

Oft ärgert man sich später sogar das man sie nicht wiedererkennt, weil das Bebleiungsschema sich für eine best. Ködergröße oder Form als ideal erwiesen hat. Und man wieder lange und verzweifelt rätselt um die Position und die verwendete Menge.

barsch_zocker


----------



## Qualitynine (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo, schon wieder ne neue Frage,
habe Gestern mal ein wenig mit "Schaumstoff" experimentiert.
Meiner Meinaung nach ist ne brauchbare rohform rausgekommen.

Wie versiegelt ihr denn den Hartschaum. - um ihn evtl. von innen raus noch fetser und wiederstandsfähiger zu machen?
Ich weiss Bondex nimmt Epoxy - aber welche möglichkeiten gibt es noch?
Gibt es etwas was einzieht wie bei Holz?...

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie versiegelt ihr denn den Hartschaum. - um ihn evtl. von innen raus noch fetser und wiederstandsfähiger zu machen?
Ich weiss Bondex nimmt Epoxy - aber welche möglichkeiten gibt es noch?
Gibt es etwas was einzieht wie bei Holz?...

Nein, eine andere Möglichkeit ist mir nicht bekannt. Eignet sich aber auch nur für Wobbler bis etwa 10cm Länge. Vielleicht kannst Du da was mit GFK machen...


----------



## Fangnix (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Verbesser mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber soweit ich weiß, ist GFK *G*las*f*aserverstärter*K*unststoff. Meist aus Epoxi, dass mit Glasfasermatten verstärkt wird. Mann kann bestimmt aus andere Kunststoffe dafür nehmen, aber um GFK zu haben, braucht man Glasfaser.Baher denke ich nicht, das GFK geeignet ist, um etwas zu versiegeln, da viel zu aufwendig. Da doch besser Epoxi pur.

Andererseits, wenn man sich eine negativ-Form eines Wobblers mit Glasfasermatten auslegt, mit Epoxi vergießen, könnte man ein GFK-Wobbler bauen. Frag mich aber nicht, was das dann kostet...:q
Ich weiß, das ganz vernarrte Modellbootbauer ihre Boote so bauen. Wollte ich auch mal machen, ist aber an den Kosten gescheitert...


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Verbesser mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber soweit ich weiß, ist GFK GlasfaserverstärterKunststoff. Meist aus Epoxi, dass mit Glasfasermatten verstärkt wird. Mann kann bestimmt aus andere Kunststoffe dafür nehmen, aber um GFK zu haben, braucht man Glasfaser.Baher denke ich nicht, das GFK geeignet ist, um etwas zu versiegeln, da viel zu aufwendig. Da doch besser Epoxi pur.

Ja aber für größere Teile ist GFK sehr viel stabiler und haltbarer, außerdem läßt es sich teutlich besser schleifen als das normale Epoxy und ist auch billiger!!!

Andererseits, wenn man sich eine negativ-Form eines Wobblers mit Glasfasermatten auslegt, mit Epoxi vergießen, könnte man ein GFK-Wobbler bauen. Frag mich aber nicht, was das dann kostet...
Ich weiß, das ganz vernarrte Modellbootbauer ihre Boote so bauen. Wollte ich auch mal machen, ist aber an den Kosten gescheitert...


Schau mal im Baumarkt in der Autobastelecke, da findest Du das Zeug für gar nicht viel Geld :m 
__________________


----------



## bigcalli (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hat zwar nen bissel gedauert


----------



## bigcalli (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch ein paar :g Vergessen : sind alle 9 cm lang und haben tauchtiefen von 20cm bis ca 1m ( je nachdem wieviel material ich verwende) laufen sehr gut da ich im Pool testen kann


----------



## Qualitynine (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@gigcalli,
sehen super aus die Wobbis  #6 

Beschreib doch mal ein paar Details der Herstellung / Lackierung

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh, ein echter Konkurent!!! Schöne Teile! Versuch mal nicht so dicht mit deiner Kamera dranzugehen und mach die Fotos draußen (Licht), anschließend einfach nur den Bereich ausschneiden, dann werden die Bilder deutlich schärfer!
PS.: Bin auch wieder dabei eine Kleinserie zu fertigen...


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch mal wieder was von mir 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy 
na jetzt baust Du dir das Teil wohl doch?! Wie groß ist denn der Proppen? Auf den Lauf bin ich gespann, ist bestimmt total leicht, oder? Wenn ja, dann müßte dat Teil tierisch abzubbeln...


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit tauchschaufel ist er 9 cm. Stimmt Björn er ist sehr leicht, aber da ich eh meistens in holland schleppe macht es nix . Wenn ich die Videocamera mitnehme mach ich mal ein kleines Video vom lauf . Der richtige lauf kommt eh erst wenn der drilling dran ist 

Bin ich ertappt worden, das mein Yo-zuri Pate stand ? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klar habe ich als Experte sofort gemerkt


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sag mal björni, streichst du die komplett mit epoxi ein? Aber dieses Schaumstoff nimmt glaube ich eh kein wasser auf???? Er ist ja unlackiert und hat auch noch keine Grundierung bekommen
überlege gerade ob ich ihm noch bleikugeln verpacken soll. muss eh noch was nachschleifen . Ich muss mein dremel eh laden und damit löcher böhren. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lachsy:

wird der Wobbler denn nicht kaputt gehen, wenn ihn ein Hecht geschnappt hat?
oder ist das ein special Schaumstoff?|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Lachsy:
> 
> wird der Wobbler denn nicht kaputt gehen, wenn ihn ein Hecht geschnappt hat?
> oder ist das ein special Schaumstoff?|supergri



mhhh werde ich sehn wenn mal ein hecht drauf beißt  solange die stange im wobbler hält ist es mir egal   und wenn hab ich dann ein 2 teiligen Wobbler. Der schaumstoff ist sehr feinporig, also nicht zu vergleichen mit styropor 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also die beiden Ösen vorne/hinten gehen durch? Dann wäre alles in Butter, ansonsten mögen gerade große Esoxe gerne die kleinen Dinger zerlegen. :g Styrodur oder was isses denn?


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Styrodur heißt es.
die stange ist durchgehend. Björn meinte komplett mit epoxi einstreichen, was ich machen werde

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bigcalli (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für das Lob

Details:

Epoxid Harz
in 2 hälften gegossen und dann ausgefräst ( geht ratz fatz dauert incl trocknung und fräserei 15 min)je nach gewünschter lauftiefe lasse ich material stehen.
Schleifen mit 80er dann mit 400 und dann 800, Edelstahlösen (nehme 0,7mm Edelstahldraht) biegen und Stange einlegen(ist durchgehen von vorne zur mitte nach hinten), zusammenkleben (epoxid) ca 15min

Grundieren und trocknen lassen ca 5min (nur das Trocknen dauert über nacht#q)
Lackieren mit Airbrusch Freihand 15-20min

Klarlacken ca 10 min (Trocknen wie oben#q)

Haken und Ringe anbringen + evtl noch Schwänze o.ä. dazu fertig

Zum Pool latschen auswerfen testen ---> läuft(bis jetzt immer ohne was zu verändern:m).


----------



## Fangnix (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bigcalli
Deine Dinger sing ganz aus Epoxi gegossen? #r! Ich bin am Gießen immer gescheitert#t 
Was mich besonders interessiert, ist, wie hast du die Gussform hergestellt? Und wäre es nicht günstiger, eine zweite Form zu bauen, die so in die erste passt, dass dazwischen so 2mm Platz für den Harz bleibt, anstatt nachher alles auszufräsen?

Deine Lakierung ist vom Kreativen her super#6 (Zwischen den Zeilen beteutet das, die von Bondex sind aber realistischer:q:q:q)


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hahahahaaa!!!

aber im Ernst die Lackierung ist sicher nicht soooo wichtig wie oft angenommen. Die fängt Angler mit Sicherheit eher als den dummen Barsch, trotzdem Danke für´s Lob. Ein Wobbler ist halt auch was für die Seele

@bigcalli
aber Deine Bauweise solltest Du hier unbedingt mal mit vielen Fotos dokumentieren...Finde ich klasse und ist mal eine andere Vorgehensweise!


----------



## bigcalli (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> @bigcalli
> Was mich besonders interessiert, ist, wie hast du die Gussform hergestellt? Und wäre es nicht günstiger, eine zweite Form zu bauen, die so in die erste passt, dass dazwischen so 2mm Platz für den Harz bleibt, anstatt nachher alles auszufräsen?


Ja eigendlich ne coole Idee die mir auch nach dem 3. mal Fräsen einfallen ist aber wie soll man was in der Luft befestigen? Was reinlegen geht auch nicht so richtig müßte halt was sein was in der luft schwebt oder sowas wie ein Luftballon den man danach einfach einsticht.Aber das problem bleibt immer die liegestelle.....
Die form ansich stellst du für ca 10 cent her :
Bei uns gibt es so einen billigladen wo man SILIKON tuben für 1,50€ kaufen kann.
Nimmst ne kleine passende box o.ä. presst silikon rein bis zur hälfte(glattsreichen), dann die Wobbler Rohform aus Holz (selbsthergestellt)mit Vaseline überall dünn (!) einstreichen und in das Silikon bis zur hälfte eindrücken (hier ist Präzision gefragt umso leichter geht hinterher das Zusammenkleben).Das ganze 2 Tage in die Sonne oder 3 Tage bei Raumtemperatur Stehen lassen.
Wenns hart ist alles (auch den harten Silikon)wieder mit Vaseline dünn einschmieren und die Box schön mit Silikon auffüllen.Wieder Trocknen lassen.
Danach kannst Du vorsichtig! Deine Rohform aus deiner Silikonform nehmen und hast 2 Wunderschöne hälften die Du jetzt über 100 mal verwenden kannst.Einfach Epoxid Harz rein und trocknen lassen .Den rest wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## bigcalli (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe noch was vergessen:

Du hast dann aber immer nur die selbe Art Wobbler was ein nachteil ist gegenüber den Hölzernen die ich jedesmal anders gestalten kann.#q 

Der Vorteil ist jedoch: Da ich immer dieselbe form verwende habe ich auch immer Wobbler die: 

a: immer gleich laufen nie nach links/rechts umkippen oder sich überschlagen|uhoh: (man muß halt seinen besten selbstgebauten Opfern für die Form)

b: selbst wenn sie mal schwer angegriffen werden nicht aufquellen oder gar zerstört werden:m 

c: sich ratzfatz im Würfgewicht/Sinkend/schwimmen anders herstellen lassen(je nachdem wieviel Material ich vorher rausfräse):m 

d: ich nicht mehr versiegeln muß:k 
Der Preis und aufwand dürfte in etwa derselbe sein (Kann es ja beurteilen da ich ja auch wobbler aus Holz herstelle)|kopfkrat

Photoanleitung werde ich dann demnächst noch machen und reinstellen:q


----------



## Fangnix (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab da 'n Vorschlag für dich. Mach doch nur eine halbe negativ-Form aus Silikon und eine halbe, dazu passende kleinere positiv-Form aus Balsa oder so. Die muss ja nicht so genau sein, hauptsache der Zwischenraum wird nicht so klein, das der Wobbler nachher zu dünne Stellen hat.
Die Balsaform klebts du dann auf ein Stück Pappe oder so. Nun Füllst du die Form mit Epoxi, aber nicht voll, und drückst die Positiv-Form rein. Die Pappe verhindert dann, das die positiv-Form nicht im Epoxi versinkt.
Davon macht du dann zwei, für jede Hälfte eine. Die beiden Hälften Klebst du nachher zusammen.

Probier mal aus, vielleicht klappt das ja:m 

Fangnix


----------



## Adrian* (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie bekommt ihr den draht da vernümpftig durch??


----------



## Bondex (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## bigcalli (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vor dem zusammenkleben wird der Draht eingelegt !!


----------



## bigcalli (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da 'n Vorschlag für dich. Mach doch nur eine halbe negativ-Form aus Silikon und eine halbe, dazu passende kleinere positiv-Form aus Balsa oder so. Die muss ja nicht so genau sein, hauptsache der Zwischenraum wird nicht so klein, das der Wobbler nachher zu dünne Stellen hat.
> Die Balsaform klebts du dann auf ein Stück Pappe oder so. Nun Füllst du die Form mit Epoxi, aber nicht voll, und drückst die Positiv-Form rein. Die Pappe verhindert dann, das die positiv-Form nicht im Epoxi versinkt.
> Davon macht du dann zwei, für jede Hälfte eine. Die beiden Hälften Klebst du nachher zusammen.
> 
> ...


Habe es auch schon so gemacht das ich den Harz gestrichen habe ,so 3 -4 lagen ging auch aber das dauert doch schon länger al es dann zu fräsen.Das mit dem holz könnte so klappen werde ich die Tage mal probieren|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja bitte, und das fotografieren nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Fangnix (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau, Fotos her!!!


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So meine Wobblerchen sind fertig. Hier sind mal ein paar Fotos davon #h


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe diesmal auch etwas größere gebaut, Der eine hier ist etwa 5 cm lang... |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die anderen sind wie gewo´nt etwa 2-3 cm und floating. Ich werde sie bei uns im Bach fischen und der hat momentan extrem Niedrigwasser, teilweise nicht tiefer als 10 cm!!!


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die neongelben sind wieder "Powerbaitwobbler" für´n Forellenpuff. Sind aber nicht nur da superfängig. Ich habe damit auch schon Hechte im Vereinswasser erwischt...


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Diegrausilbernen sollen Weißfische immitieren, es gibt jetzt ja überall genügend Fischbruht. Hier nochmal alle zusammen


----------



## Fangnix (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Außer, bei dir sieht man überhaupt keine Verbesserung mehr  :q


----------



## Bondex (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seid Ihr Euch eigendlich bewußt, daß dieser Bericht nun fast schon 1000 Antworten hat :q


----------



## Qualitynine (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte mal bei euch nachhören was euch am leichtetsen von der Hand geht?
Bei mir klappt es mit der Formgebung (Sägen, Raspeln; Schneiden; Schleifen) ganz gut. #6 
Aber das Drahtbiegen, Epoxieren, Kleben und Malen klappt nicht so gut - da tue ich mir schwer.. |kopfkrat . Und Ihr?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Seid Ihr Euch eigendlich bewußt, daß dieser Bericht nun fast schon 1000 Antworten hat :q


Und wer schreibt denn davon mal eine Zusammenfassung?  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Fangnix (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich finde, lakieren ist am Zeitaufwändigsten, aber als schwer würde ich es nicht bezeichen. Na OK, ich hab doch noch Probleme beim Farben mischen...
Aber alles andere find ich leich. Den meißten Spaß hab ich am schleif(f)en.


----------



## Qualitynine (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Guter Link der die Herstellung beschreibt

http://www.pbase.com/sebarau/seluang

Gruß


----------



## bigcalli (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Eindeutig das Drahtbiegen mit einkleben#q


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schwer??? Also meine Wobbler sind tierisch leicht, manche schwimmen sogar :m Nee, im Ernst, wenn man das einige Male gemacht hat, dann wird´s irgendwann zur Routine. Übrigens kann man die Öhsen schön rund bekommen wenn man den Draht um einen Nagel o.ä. schlägt und mit einer Kneifzange zusammenpreßt. Und den fertigen Draht einzukleben ist doch mit Epoxy nun wirklich kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also Bondex, der Trick mit dem Draht ist doch wirklich nicht neu!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tja aber wenn jemand Probleme damit hat...


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, jetzt klaue ich mir die 1000!

Also den Draht fixiere ich ganz gerne mit dem Bleiblech. Dieses verläuft bei mir immer längs zur Achse. Ich klemme es einfach in den eingesägten Spalt.


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und wie feiern wir nun unser Jubiläum?


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na wie wohl björni spendiert jedem einen Wobbler, er hat die 1000 voll gemacht  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist gut! Meine Adresse hast du ja....
Ach ja, vom Design her hätte ich gerne so 'ne Bachforelle. Aber nicht all zu klein bitte, soll sich noch werfen lassen.


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wozu denn ich habe Euch doch gezeigt wie die gemacht werden |kopfkrat Das könnt Ihr nach 100o Postings jetzt sicher schon alleine#6 also weg mit den Schwimmflügeln!!!


----------



## Fangnix (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es geht hier nicht darum, dass wir es _könnten_, sondern darum, dass du uns was zum Jubiläum spendieren sollst!:q


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ihr habt doch schon alle euren Lack bekommen, ich finde jetzt bin ich mal drann :m Obwohl ich habe  ja auch schon klasse Sachen von Euch bekommen, also vergessen wir das mal wieder  

Aber wie sieht´s mal mit ´nem Basteltreffen aus? |kopfkrat Vielleicht mit Grillen???


----------



## Fangnix (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Immer gerne, hab gerade Ferien. Sag mal wann und wo. Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Aber bitte nicht vor dem 2.8.


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also wir könnten das in meiner kleinen Werkstat hier in Hamburg machen. Kommt drauf an wieviele dabei sein wollen.... also so 6-8 Leutchen passen da vielleicht rein wenn ich gut aufräume


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also wir wären dann jetzt zu zweit. Termin müßten wir noch abklären...


----------



## fishing-hase (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schade ich wollte eigentlich die 1000 voll machen!:r
naja dann mache ich halt die 10.000 voll  :q :q

mal ne frage:
woher nehmt ihr eigentlich euer epoxid harz, ich kauf mir welches bei hakumma.

ich lese  immer das ihr die wobbler damit einschmiert, ist das nicht schweine teuer??


severin


----------



## Crossi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|wavey: Morjen Morjen...

Wollte auch mal, oder zum aller ersten mal was Beitragen zum Forum...

Bin seit Wochen mit dem Köderbau beschäftigt, und hab Euren doch verdammt guten thread entdeckt..... #6 

Man man - mir fallen faßt die Augen aus...

Seit wann macht Ihr sowas schon??? (Köderbau)

und hier mal einer von mir ( sollte sone art zalt werden):


----------



## Fangnix (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Herzlich Willkommen am Board!#h 
Ich finde, dein Wobbler sieht aus wie ein Zalt (jetzt, wo ich weiß, was ein Zalt ist :q)
Ich baue seit gut einem Jahr.Etwa seit dem ich das erste Mal in diesen Thread geschrieben hab:q

@fisching-hase
Ich schmiere meine Wobbler auch nicht mit Epoxi ein, ich finde das auch zu teuer...


----------



## Crossi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank für die Begrüßung...

Das mit den Rohlingen klappt ja mittlerweile wie geschmiert, aber die Lackierung macht mich echt fertig...

Naja, bin jetzt von Spraydosen auf Airbrush umgestiegen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kompressor.

das Problem beim lacken ist für mich das abkleben - und natürlich die Trocknungszeit. Ich kann´s nicht erwarten und muß , natürlich mit dem Finger, testen ob der Lack trocken ist. Aber fast jedes mal, ick Depp.


----------



## Fangnix (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Abkleben find ich nicht gut. Damit macht man sich zu leicht den Lack kaputt. Scharblonen sind da besser und man kann das exat gleiche Muster mehrere Male sprühen.

Was für ein/e Lack/Farbe benutzt du denn? Der Lack, den ich von Bondex habe, ist gesprüht fast sofort so trocken, dass man den anfassen kann.
Sonst spüh doch einfach beim Lakieren auch ein Fleck Lack/Farbe auf ein Stück Pappe oder so. Wenn der Fleck trocken ist, kannst du auch den Wobbler anfassen. Wenn nicht, ist das so auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Bondex (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Crossi
auch von mir ein gaaaanz herzliches Wilkommen on Board! Übrigens finde ich Deinen Rohbau schon echt spitzenmäßig!!! Da bekomme ich richtig Bock drauf den zu spritzen!!!
Aber du hast Recht, die Farben aus der Dose trocknen einfach viel zu langsam und noch dazu härten sie nicht richtig durch. Mein Basislack ist wirklich deutlich besser weil er dazu noch wesentlich besser deckt und ultraschnell trocknet. Allerdings müssen Basislacke (1K) anschließend noch mit 2K Klarlack gesichert bzw fixiert werden, danach sind sie sogar bezinfest und vor allem absolut lichtecht! Auf jeden Fall hast Du nichts verkehrt gemacht mit dem Kauf eines Airbrush. Fangnix wird dir das bestätigen können, und die anderen hier sicher auch!
Abkleben ist machbar, ich finde das allerdings zu technisch und spritze eigendlich fast alles freihand. Mit etwas Übung ist das auch bei kleineren Wobbler leicht machbar!
Übrigens das epoxieren der gesamten Außenhaut ist bei meinen Wobblern nicht teuer weil ich auch nur kleinere Teile baue. Demnächst werde ich vielleicht auch mal welche aus Holz schnitzen weil ich größere bauen muß. Das wird sicher nicht leicht und macht bestimmt ´ne Menge Arbeit :c


----------



## Fangnix (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst werde ich vielleicht auch mal welche aus Holz schnitzen weil ich größere bauen muß. Das wird sicher nicht leicht und macht bestimmt ´ne Menge Arbeit :c


 
Wieso? Ich baue fast nur große. Find ich leichter als solche Minis. Bin wahrscheinlich eher ein Grobmotoriker :q.


----------



## Bondex (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal ne Frage: Wie geht Ihr bei großen Wobblern vor? grob aussägen, dann schnitzen, oder raspeln, feilen und schleifen? Mit Einspannen beim bearbeiten, oder schleift Ihr die Teile mit Maschinen, wenn ja mit welchen? Welches Holz nehmt Ihr und wie berechnet Ihr die Gewichte (Blei). Zusammensetzen aus 2 Teilen Sandwich? Oder Rille fräsen? Und wenn ja womit? Eine Fotoabhandlung wäre wirklich nicht schlecht...Ich will hier schließlich noch viel lernen...


----------



## Bondex (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja bei Balsaholz kann ich mir vorstellen, daß man das alles in der Hand hält. Aber bei Kiefer...und anderen härteren Hölzern kommt man mit normalem Schleifpapier nicht weit, oder es dauert unheimlich lange, kann ich mir vorstellen... |kopfkrat Also Werkstoffe und Werkzeuge bitte genau beschreiben |bla:


----------



## bigcalli (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich kaufe den Epoxid Harz auf dem Trödelmarkt.
Bei uns ist immer so ein Typ der verkauft alles für´s Auto(alles neue Ware)
Der hat Dosen 1liter mit matte(glasfaser)und Härter für 5 Euronen
Das finde ich läßt sich gut finanzieren.
Mit einem Liter komme ich bestimmt für 40-50 Wobbler aus.
Aber ich gieße sie ja auch ganz damit wenn Ihr nur die äußerste schicht damit macht kriegt Ihr ja wohl noch ne menge mehr damit zusammen.
Auch im Baumarkt gibt es den nicht ganz so teuer (1 Liter für 12 €)aber aufem trödel halt billiger.
Was kostet der denn bei Hakuma?

PS Fotos sind in Arbeit (habe momentan nicht so viel Zeit|krach: zum Basteln)


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhhh hier aufen flohmarkt steht leider keiner mit epoxi . oder ich habe nicht richtig geschaut 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bigcalli (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> mhhh hier aufen flohmarkt steht leider keiner mit epoxi . oder ich habe nicht richtig geschaut
> 
> mfg Lachsy


In Duisburg auf den Rheinwiesen(Im Hafen) oder am Wedaustadion,manchmal ist der aber auch in Mülheim Saarn auf dem Kirmesplatz oder Samstags in GE anner Trabrennbahn aber Kauf dort nicht alles Wech


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				bigcalli schrieb:
			
		

> In Duisburg auf den Rheinwiesen(Im Hafen) oder am Wedaustadion,manchmal ist der aber auch in Mülheim Saarn auf dem Kirmesplatz oder Samstags in GE anner Trabrennbahn aber Kauf dort nicht alles Wech




jetzt haste den salat, bis nach GE an die Trabrennbahn , kann ich hinspucken  ich kauf jetzt alles weg  :q  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bau im Sandwichverfahren aus Balsa. Erst entwerfe ich ein Wobbler auf Pappe und schneide dann eine Schablone aus. Die wichtigen Teile der Schablone sind Schlitz für die Schaufel, Sitz der Achse und Stelle fürs Blei.
Dann 2mal auf 1cm dickes Balsa übertragen und aussägen. Dann Achse biegen und Schlitze für die Bleiplatten schneiden. Ich schneide nun aus Dachdeckerblei Streifen aus, je nach Wobbler so 10 bis 15gr.. Die Schlitze fürs Blei verlaufen waargerecht und sind so 5mm tief, so dass der Bleisteifen, wenn er drinn steckt, noch zur Hälfte rausguckt. Diese passt dann genau in den anderen Wobblerteil. Wenn man dass genau macht, kann der Wobbler beim Zusammenkleben nicht mehr verrutschen. Genau das wird nun gemacht. Beide Teile mit Epoxi bestreichen, Achse auf das Teil legen, wo auch dass Blei schon drinnsteckt uund vorsichtig zudeckeln. Nun spanne ich es im Schraubstock ein(Backenschohner benutzen!) und dücke so lange, bis man keine Naht mehr sieht. Den ausgequollenen Exoxi wische ich weg. So sieht man nachher kaum noch die Klebestelle.
Jetzt noch den Schaufelschlitz sägen und dann in Form bringen. Ich benutze dazu nur Schmirgelpapier (80er), da mann so nicht so leicht zu viel wegnimmt.
Den Rest mit dem Lackieren kennst du...

Ach ja, das schleifen mach ichohne einspannem oder so. Erst die eine Hälfte, dann die andere. Ich fange immer damit an, den Wobbler zum Schwanz hin dünner zu machen und dann "mach ich ihn rund" :q


----------



## Crossi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
Ich beschäftige mich hauptsächlich damit Wobbler oder Jerks nachzubauen die es auf dem Markt gibt (blöd wa??). Und daß läuft so ab

1. Wobbler oder Jerk im Internet aussuchen (am besten nen Seitenprofil)
2. Ausdruck vom PC (am besten S/W) und ausschneiden
3. Das ganze grob aussägen
4. grob und mittelfein schleifen mit nem Bandschleifer (Vorsicht mit de Finger!!)
5. feinschleifen mit 400er Naßschleifpapier
6. Grundierung mit Spritzspachtel vom Karroseriebauer
7. Löcherbohren für das Blei, testen der Menge und dann mit Spachtel zumachen und schleifen...
8. Das verdammte lacken

Tja so mach ich das... laufen tun die ( meiner Meinung nach) super...

Wenn einer noch nen Tip hat - rein damit!!!

bis denne


----------



## Crossi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso, die DInger sind aus Mahagoni - Topzeuch!

Der Nachtrag: Ja vielen Dank mit dem Tip "auf Pappe spritzen"... so einfach ist das leben. Als Lack nehm ich Createx Autoair <--- Sauteuer


----------



## Crossi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal was für demn Bastler 

Hier is nochmal nen Link (wenns erlaubt ist, ansonsten einfach löschen), da gibts auch ganz feine Sachen für Abdrücke.... #6


----------



## Fangnix (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich beschäftige mich hauptsächlich damit Wobbler oder Jerks nachzubauen die es auf dem Markt gibt (blöd wa??).


 
Ne, nicht blöd. Sondern biliger und du kannst die individuell anpssen Das ist das tolle dabei. Ich hohle auch viel "Inspiration" von, Wobblern, die es aufm Markt gibt. Ein sehr gutes Modell ist z.B. dem Abu Tormentor nachempfunden. Sieht aber nur entfehrnt Verwant aus...


----------



## Qualitynine (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute,
habe heute mal versucht ob meine Schraubösen im (Buchenholz)-Jerk halten.
Sind die grössten / kleinen (4mm stark und 12mm lang) aus`m Baumarkt.
Also, Öse reingedreht (noch nicht verklebt) und Kasten Wasser dran (12x1Liter PET) und hochgehoben - hält.
Dann mar paar dynamische Kräfte draufgegeben (ruckratig hochheben) - dann ist die Öse aufgebogen , - Das Gewinde hat aber gehalten!  |kopfkrat 

Ist diese Art Ösen nun zum Fischen zu gebrauchen?... Tips? 

Woher bekomme ich andere?

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Qualitynine
Kommt drauf an wofür Du den Kunstköder einsetzen willst. Als Großhecht-tauglicher wäre mir das definitiv zu wenig und Du brauchst geschlossene Ösen. Lieber vorher stabil genug planen und testen  #6 , habe einmal gefehlt und muß lebenslang dafür büßen!  |rolleyes  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix 
Danke für die Anleitung! Bei Balsoholz schleift man sich auch nicht tot, nur ist das Zeug halt etwas teuer! Ich habe meinen jerk aus Kiefer gemacht und bei dem habe ich einen großen Teil mit der Oberfräse rundgefräst und braucht so kaum noch schleifen. Allerdings geht das auch nicht bei jedem Modell. Bei denen von Crossi hätte man mit dieser Technik sicher keine Sonne...

@bigcalli
also dieses Epoxy nehmt Ihr... ich kenne das Zeug, läßt sich gut schleifen, allerdings ist das Material nicht ganz so zäh wie mein Epoxy und stinkt auch deutlich mehr. Für Oberflächen aber sicher sehr gut zu gebrauchen! Zum Schaufeln oder Öhsen einkleben ist das Conradzeug sicher besser weil es einfach haltbarer ist und nicht so schnell bricht.

@Qualitynine
kann dir nur raten durchgehende Öhsen zu benutzen, da biegt dann nichts auf. Im Wasser quillt das Holz bei kleinen Beschädigungen und dann hälst Du damit keinen Wasserkasten mehr.


----------



## Crossi (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Den hab ich heute mal gemacht, ist aber noch nocht fertig geschliffen. Nen Wassertest hat der auch noch nicht gehabt... Hoffe dat Ding looft.

Und daneben mein ersten Airbrushversuche. 
(Ist die Schokoladenseite |supergri )


----------



## Fangnix (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@crossi
Und wie sieht die andere Seite aus?

Kleine Forellen kann ich auch!!! Ist aber immer noch 5cm lang, find ich aber doch irgendwie schon sehr klein. Wie Bondex so 1cm Dinger hinbekommt|kopfkrat ?


----------



## Bondex (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Crossi 
vielleicht brauchst Du meine Hilfe doch nicht... Sehen doch klasse aus die Teile, was will man da mehr?

@Fangnix
Die Trutten sind doch ganz nett! Die Größe ist wirklich OK, sowas fische ich auch noch (wenn ich gaaanz große Fische erwarte) Lackfinish ist perfekt, die sehen aus wie meine :m Hast Du die aus Balser geschnitzt?


----------



## Qualitynine (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,
um nochmal auf die Ösen zurückzukommen. Wo bekomme ich denn durchgehende her?
Habe alle Baumärkte durch, aber ohne Erfolg. Das Zeug ist alles oben rundgebogen - mit Öffnung.

Kann man die evtl. zulöten?

Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal ein jerk-rohling von mir 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## barsch_zocker (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Qualitynine schrieb:
			
		

> Habe alle Baumärkte durch, aber ohne Erfolg.


 
|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Schon mal im Internet geschaut?z.B. HIER
Baumärkte (zumindest bei uns) kann man einfach vergessen, die haben meistens nich die Dinge die man braucht... und sind meistens auch noch recht teuer
Modellbaugeschäfte oder Internet#6


----------



## Crossi (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morjens

Endlich Wochenende

@Fangnix
Naja die andere Seite des Jerks sie schon farblich genauso aus, hat aber einige Nasen/Läufer. Dieser verdammte Lack. |kopfkrat Is auch noch kein finish drauf... Aber so wie Deine aussehen - da will ich hin!

@Bondex
Sag mal wie dünn sind denn deine Strich mit der Airbrushpistole? Meine sin ca. 1cm dick bei eine 0,2mm Düse! Da stimmt doch wat nich oder ist das normal?
Und ganz am Anfang des Thread´s hast doch nen Material im Wasser gefunden - war das vielleicht Teflon (nicht Telefon!)
@Lachsy
Sag mal kann man in das Zeug mit nem Lineal Riefen reindrücken, so daß es  Schuppen ähnelt? Dan spart man sich das ganze mit dem Netz lackiere...

So das wars erstmal  - Crossi
 :m


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> Sag mal kann man in das Zeug mit nem Lineal Riefen reindrücken, so daß es  Schuppen ähnelt? Dan spart man sich das ganze mit dem Netz lackiere...
> 
> So das wars erstmal  - Crossi
> :m



naja mit dem fingernagel läßt es sich ein drücken. Nur wird er eh mit epoxi veriegelt. Ob dann noch kleine Rillen auffallen? Das zeug was björn gefunden hat nennt sich Polystyrol, aus dem material ist auch mein jerk. Blei hat er auch bekommen "dachdeckerblei " .jetzt trocknet die schicht Epoxi, dann gehts ab im tauchbad mit der grundierung. Da fällt mir ein ich muss mal meine Luftflasche auffüllen zum airbrusher  #t 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne auffallen nich , aber wenn man das von vorn (ganz schräg zum Körper spritzt) dürften die rillen weiß bleiben.


----------



## Bondex (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Crossy
@Bondex
Sag mal wie dünn sind denn deine Strich mit der Airbrushpistole? Meine sin ca. 1cm dick bei eine 0,2mm Düse! Da stimmt doch wat nich oder ist das normal?

Also 1 cm finde ich recht dick. Das kommt aber wirklich auf den Abstand zum Objekt an. Je dichter man geht, desto besser muß man seine Pistole beherrschen sonnst gibt´s schnell häßliche Flecken wenn zuviel Druck oder Farbe aus der Pistole kommt oder man diese nicht schnell genug bewegt...Da macht Übung wirklich den Meister

Und ganz am Anfang des Thread´s hast doch nen Material im Wasser gefunden - war das vielleicht Teflon (nicht Telefon!)

nein soviel ich weiß heit das Zeug Styrodur...?


----------



## Bondex (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man kann auf das Stürodur nicht direkt spritzen weil das Lösungsmittel das Material angreift. Deshalb versiegel ich meine Wobbler vorher mit Epoxy...


----------



## Fangnix (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Fangnix
> Die Trutten sind doch ganz nett! Die Größe ist wirklich OK, sowas fische ich auch noch (wenn ich gaaanz große Fische erwarte) Lackfinish ist perfekt, die sehen aus wie meine :m Hast Du die aus Balser geschnitzt?


 
Ja, die ist aus Balsa (Ich hab nur eine gebaut#t und von beiden Seiten fotografiert), und mit Epoxi bestrichen. Hab die ma gefischt, die Aktion ist leider nicht all zu ausgeprägt, ist aber perfeckt schwebend!


----------



## Crossi (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo und nen schönen Abend...

Tja da ham wa nun den Salat!!!  #q Meine Wobbler wobbeln nicht, sonder benehmen sich eher so wie ein Jerk|kopfkrat . Sie brechen nach links und rechts aus... jedenfalls bei uns im Swimmingpool... aber genau wie bei Fangnix, schweben tun se gut  :m .

Hab heute mal einen mit na Aluschaufel kredenzt - absolute Fehlanzeige. |kopfkrat

Hat einer vielleicht ne Idee, wie die wieder oder überhaupt mal wobbeln?
Ich möchte ja auch mal Abwechslung in´s Wasser bringen.
Und was kann ich sonst noch nehmen außer Alu?


----------



## Lachsy (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Crossie verbiege mal die haltestange nach rechts oder nach links, dadurch ändert sich der lauf, und auch das ausbrechen. meine wobbler wobbeln erst wenn sie drillinge dranhaben

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Crossi
je weiter die Öse unten angebracht ist, desto intensiver wir die Eigenaktion des Wobblers


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix
Das hatte ich mir schon von vornherein gedacht! Schleife einfach den Bauch weg oder versetze die Öhse nach unten, dann läuft der Wobbler besser, gaaaaanz sicher.


----------



## Crossi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy und Bondex

jau Danke erstmal  - aber Drillinge waren dran (wegen dem Gewicht prüfen) aber auch das Öse verdrehen nach links oder rechts half nischt... #d 

Aber ich denk mal das der Tip von Bondex helfen könnte, da meine Öse einfach mal oben druff sitzt - halt wie beim Jerk. |kopfkrat Aber das kann ich erst am Wochenende ausprobieren oder ick schwänz dat Training...

Naja jedenfalls kommen noch zwei Bilder aber ich find meine Kamera nich...

Crossi


----------



## Crossi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier sind die Bilder...

ich wollte nämlich mal wissen wo die Schaufel ran soll und wo die Öse, damit die Wobbler auch wobbeln. Wäre echt net. Vielleicht könnt Ihr die ja mal als Linie einzeichnen? #6 
Der linke ist 10cm und der rechte ist 5cm und beide sind aus Mahagoni - vielleicht ist das wichtig

@Bondex
Gib dir Mühe die sind für Dich |supergri  |supergri  #6 

So das wars schon - Eine ruhige Woche wünscht Crossi...


----------



## Fangnix (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hab mal gezeichnet, wie ich das versuchen würde. Ich denke nicht, dass das Laufverhalten deiner Wobbler noch stark mit der Position der Ösen zu verändern ist. Ich sag mal, die sind beide viel zu dick. Ich schätze mal bestimmt so 3cm, richtig? Also dem 5cm Wobbler würde ich so wiel wegnehmen, dass er nur noch 1cm dick ist und den 10cm Wobbler würde ich auf 1,5cm max. 2cm bringen und dann noch mal die Ecken abrunden.

PS: was macht du für ein Training?


----------



## Bondex (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ähnlich wie Fangnix das eingezeichnet hat, nur würde ich die Öhse bei dem rechten noch etwas tiefer setzen und die Schaufel etwas weiter hinten einsetzen, das heißt die Öhse sitzt unter der Spitze . Die Schräglage ist bei beiden OK.


----------



## Fangnix (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab schon wieder was neues. Ich musste einfach nochmal ein Popper bauen. Der ist jetzt 12cm lang und die Lakiereung soll einem Frosch ähneln.
Ich zeig euch jetzt nur die Schokoladenseite, auf der Anderen hat das mit dem freihändig-Sprühen noch schlechter geklappt#t .
Ich hab mich, am meißten bei der Lakierung, an ein Vorbild von Rapala gehalten. So hab ich jetzt ein Rapala, den man so nie kaufen kann, da es kein Frosch in 12cm Länge gibt:q.


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

cool, Fangnix:m wie haste den die Wölbung hingekriegt?

Bin auch grad einen am bauen, der gerade am trocknen ist, der hat die Wölbung mithilfe einer Boharmaschine und nachherfolgendes Schleifpapier zum abrunden bekommen..
mal sehen wie der läuft, beim ausbleien, hab ich den mal leicht gezupft, da ploppte er ganz leicht(minimalste Zupfer) mit ner kleinen Wasserfontäne...bin gespannt auf den Praxistest#6 

Nochmal zu deinem Popper, der sieht echt aus wie der Skitter Pop, Respekt:m 

Mfg, Arne


----------



## Fangnix (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Wölbung ist mein Geheimnis. War nicht leicht, aber auch nicht übertrieben schwer.
Könnt ja alle mal raten, wie ich das gemacht hab. Bin gespannt, was ihr für Vorschläge habt.


----------



## Crossi (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fangnix

Hey dolles Ding der Popper...und vielen Dank für die roten Linien #6 . Leider war ich doch beim Training (und ja es ist Fußball) und konnte nischt machen.

Vielen Dank auch an Bondex.

ich denk mal am Wochenende wird´s och nischt. Ich muß mein Boot endlich fertig machen - der Herbst kommt!!!

Aber ich bleib dran, und zeig euch die fertigen wahrscheinlich am Montag.

Bis denn Crossi


----------



## Bondex (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

??? was für´ne Wölbung?

Kleiner Tipp zum Lacken Fangnix: Hört sich doof an, aber verdünne die Farbe noch stärker mit Lesonalverdünner. Dann gehst du mit dem Druck gaaaaanz weit runter und spritzt mit ultrawenig Farbe aus nähester Entfernung, also gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam. So hast du bessere Kontrolle über da Ergebnis. Wenn das noch zu schwer ist, nimm doch einfach Papierschablonen, die du mit einem Skalpell ganz schnel auschneiden kannst.


----------



## Fangnix (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was heißt gaaanz weit runter? 0,5bar oder noch weniger?
Ich meine die Schaufel vorne, aus Plexi, womit der Popper sein "plopp" machen soll.


----------



## Bondex (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@angnix
Was heißt gaaanz weit runter? 0,5bar oder noch weniger?

Versuch macht kluch - muß man wirklich ausprobieren, kommt ja auch drauf an wie dünn der Lack ist angemischt ist und das ist wiederum davon abhängig wie fein die einzelnen Pigmente oder gar Metallikpartikel sind. Zum Beispiel sind lasurlacke meist wesentlich feiner als deckende Farben!

Ich meine die Schaufel vorne, aus Plexi, womit der Popper sein "plopp" machen soll.

Heißluftpistole was sonst!


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Heißluftpistole was sonst!


 Und weiter?

Ich hatte heute beim Lakieren ein sehr unschönes Problem. Beim Trocknen des Lackes bildeten sich sehr hässliche Risse, ähnlich aussehrnd eines ausgetrockneten Wüstenbodens. Wodrann kann das liegen? Die Grundierung war eigendlich schon gut durchjgetrocknet, sogar ein paar Stunden mehr als sonst (die Nacht über anstatt nur den Nachmittag).


----------



## Igor (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das kommt manchmal auch vor wenn die Grundierung nich auf gleichen basis wie Decklack ist (z.B. Nitrogrundierung und Akryl -Decklack), oder zu dick aufgetragene Decklackschicht. Bei grösseren Teilen wird dabei der Lack stellenweise aufgequwolen.


----------



## noose (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Fangnix

Was Igor sagt stimmt, Grundierung und Basislack müssen ggf. aufeinander abgestimt sein,(Nitro mit Nitro und Alkyd mit Alkyd usw.)sind sie es nicht kommt es häufig zu Rissbildung.

Hast du diesmal eine andere Grundierung oder Farbe als sonst benutzt?


----------



## Fangnix (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nee, das ist ja, was mich so wundert, ich benutze diese Grundierung schon länger. Die lässt sich auch problemlos so mit Nitro verdünnen, um die spühfähig zu machen.
Und ich benutze nach wie vor die Autolacke von Bondex.


----------



## noose (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sind die Autolacke nicht in der regel Acryl?|kopfkrat 

Bei einigen Nitro(Grund) Acryllackierungen(Lack) kann das wie gesagt vorkommen. 

Habe das mal unschön an dem Kotflügel meiner ZXR bestaunen können.#q


----------



## Fangnix (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Autolacke nicht in der regel Acryl? |kopfkrat


 Die Lacke von Bondex aber nicht. Sind auf Nitrobasis. Vielleicht darf ich auch nur nicht so viel aufsprühen. Ich hab nämlich das Gefühl, dass die Grundierung angelöst wird und dann langsamer trocknet als der Lack und dadurch die Risse entstehen. Das Einzige was mich wundert, dass das sonst nicht passiert ist|kopfkrat .


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich kann dir sagen woran das liegt: Deine Grundierung ist 1K. Das bedeutet sie löst sich wieder an wenn du mit Nitrolacken draufsprühst, besonders wenn diese sehr fett aufgetragen werden. Benutze einfach 2K Grundierungen und auch Spachtel, dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr. Diese halten dann auch länger und sind deutlich strapazierfähiger, halt profimäßig! Lassen sich auch besser schleifen und härten schneller durch. Solltest du mal testen!


----------



## noose (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann sein Bondex,aber wie gesagt ich hatte das Prob. mal bei nem Koti.
Habe den mit 2 K Grundierfüller vorbehandelt geschliffen und top.

Dann das verwerfliche mit 1 K Acrylharzlack  drauf  ---  Wüste Gobi#q

Bis mir ein Kumpel ( ist Lackermeister) eben das gleiche sagte wie Igor schon.


Das was du ansprichts 1K Grundierung und Nitro hatte ich auch schon mal da hats Blasen gebildet.

Das passiert aber nicht unbedingt das sich das Zeugs so verhält. Muss man Probieren


----------



## noose (10. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab grade nochmal mitm Lackermaster Telefoniert,es gibt da wohl irgentwie ein "Kompatibilitätsbüchlein" (wer fehler findet darf sie behalten) in dem die Verträglichkeit unter den verschiedenen Lacken und Filler etc... drinnsteht.


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke mal mit 2K egal welche Art gibt´s wohl keine Problem mit Kompatiblität, weil das Material nach dem Abbinden kaum noch reagiert oder wieder löslich ist. Mein Lesonal 2K Klarlack ist auf jedenfall anschließend "bezinfest"


----------



## noose (12. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

;+ Gut dann waren die Risse im Schutzblech optische Täuschung und keine Tatsache.

nix|wavey: für ungut


----------



## Igor (12. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex,

das was ich geschrieben habe, stammt aus einer Broschüre von Standox über die Lackireungsfehler für Fahrzeuglackierer.


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

natürlch ist´s nie verkehrt Grundierung und Lack vom gleichen Hersteller zu benutzen. Es muß halt passen sonst gibts ungewünschte Effekte.


----------



## noose (14. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi alle 

Habe grade was über Wobblergrundierung gelesen.

In einer russischen Wobblerschmiede (keine Ahnung wie die heissen) grundiert man die mit eine Mischung aus Kaltleim und Wasser im Tauchverfahren.

Hat das mal einer probiert? Soll brechend hart sein so das kein Hechtzahn mehr durchdringen kann.

Ich werds morgen mal testen,weil muss erst Leim holen#4


----------



## Crossi (14. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

würde mich auf alle fälle mal reizen, da mein mahagoni bald alle ist, und dann hab ich nur noch säckeweise kiefer. die is nen bißchen weicher. 

crossi


----------



## noose (14. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q:q:q:q Busendorf???:q:q:q:q


----------



## Crossi (14. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also glaub mir das is alles anders.... die haben hier auch nur zwei hupen.


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tatüüüüüüüüü!


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kaltleim?

Was ist denn damit gemeint? Ponal express Holzleim wasserfest? oder Meinst Du diesen Knochenleim oder gar Tapetenkleister?
Holzleim wird auf jeden Fall ultrahart, aber er läßt sich sicher schlecht schleifen?


----------



## noose (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holzkaltleim Ponalexpress, Berliner Holzkaltleim usw...

Insbesondere der Berliner den gibs wohl auch in Büchsen. Bei dem Express weiss ich es nicht.

Der Wobbler wird in das verdünnte Gemisch mehrmals getaucht, es sollte sich dann eine Oberfläche bilden die man maximal nur noch anschleifen braucht zum Lackieren.

Probiers heut mal aus

Gruss Noose


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja nur dumm das das Zeug schon etwas braucht bis es durchgetrocknet ist. Wenn dann noch mehrere Schichten nötig sind werden die Teile ja nie fertig. Aber sicher hält Ponal extrem gut und durchsichtig wird er auch wenn er durchtrocknet. Vielleicht wäre das eine Varianten des Lackens denn das Zeug stinkt lange nicht so wie Nitrolack und löst außerdem den Basislack nicht wieder an. Das bedeutet man könnte damit die Wobblerfarbe fixieren und sich das Klarlacken sparen zumal man den Ponal mit dem Pinsel auftragen kann und diesen auch wieder mit Wasser sauber bekommt. Verdünnt wäre das dann sowas wie Caperol oder Cappaplex


----------



## noose (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe es ausprobiert. Stimmt schon es dauert ne ganze weile bin grade mal bei der zweiten Schicht und das nach einem Tag.

Pro Wobbler muss mann dann schon ne Woche einplanen. Aber mit der Leinölmethode von Nordin dauerts ja auch ne ganze Ecke.
Dafür kann sich das Ergebniss aber durchaus sehen lassen,schon nach der ersten Schicht ist die Oberfläche schon recht hart.

Es sollte sich aber dennoch lohnen wenn man nen ganzen haufen Wobbler so als Serie baut.

Heute Körper herstellen wärend dessen trocknen die anderen usw...

Ich werde aber dennoch mal was anderes Ausprobieren so das evtl 2-3Schichten ausreichen.
Habe da noch als alter Modellbauer sogenannten Porenfüller für Balsaholz (gibts beim Basteler)

Denn ich habe bemerkt das nach der 1.Schicht Kaltleimbehandlung sich Blasen auf dem Holzkörper bilden die man erst mühselig wegschleifen muss.

Mit dem Porenfüller kann man sich diesen Arbeitsschritt sparen und es geht weitaus schneller (nach 20 minuten schleifbar).
Allerdings ist die Endhärte nicht mit dem des Kaltleims vergleichbar.

So ca am Sonnatg habe ich das Probestück fertig und Stelle es dann mal ein. (wenn ich bis dahin endlich mal ne brauchbare Digicam habe.)

Gruss noose|wavey:


----------



## Fangnix (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mal das Beschichten mit Plastik ausprobiert. Dazu eine Packung Plasikbecher zerschnibbelt (man, war das 'ne Arbeit) und in so ca. 500ml Nitro-Universalverdünnung aufgelöst. Gibt ne weiße, klebrige Flüssigkeit (nein, nicht das, was einige jetzt denken...) mit einer Konsistenz zwischen Milch und Honig. Darin hab ich die Köder (3) nun getaucht. Nach der ersten Schicht schleifen und dann noch 4 mal tauchen und trocknen lassen und man hat eine schöne Plastik-Schicht. Trocknet recht schnell, man sollte das aber nicht zu früh anfassen, sonst hat man nacher unschöhne Fingerabdrücke auf dem Köder. 
Nach zwei Tagen sind alle Schichten drauf. Geht also deutlich schneller als Leim, ist aber auch nicht sehr Umweltfreundlich.

Das mit dem Leim werd ich auch mal ausprobieren und dann gucken, was mir besser gefällt.

Fangnix


----------



## noose (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich werd auch mal mit dem Plastik probieren, habe noch ne ganze Ladung PVC Granulat


----------



## Fangnix (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und wie bekommst du das flüssig?


----------



## noose (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na wie du gesagt hast, Nitroverdünnung|supergri

(wenns klappt)

Ich weis nicht ob genau ob es PVC oder anderes ist,aber man macht daraus Abfalltüten.
Müsste sich eigentlich mit Nitro verdünnen lassen, aber obs danach auch wieder Fest wird?



PS : bin übrigens bei der 3. Schicht müsste eigentlich schon reichen.
Oberfläche ist schon sehr hart .#q


----------



## Bondex (18. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielleicht könnte man auch das 2K Epoxi nehemn, das gemeinhin für GFK benutzt wird. Das ist in einer halben Stunde richtig hart und läßt sich super schleifen.


----------



## Fangnix (18. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose
Ich glaub, wenn das wirklich PVC ist, bekommst du das so einfach nicht flüssig. PVC ist nämlich Säure und Lösemittelbeständig, so weit ich weiß.
Die Becher sind aus PS (Polystyrol) gefertigt, das wird von Nirto-Universalverdünnung und auch anderen organischen Lösungsmitteln (Aceton, Benzin) angegriffen und aufgelöst. Nitro-Universalverdünnung besteht übrigens aus Toluol und Xylol, das sind aromatisierte Kolenwasserstoffe (Benzol) mit 1er bzw. 2 Methylgruppe/n.


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja und wo bleiben nun eure Fotos von den 'Dingern?


----------



## noose (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6Kommt Morgen

denn dann kriege ich ne Digicam:q

Resultat mit Leim ist sehr gut geworden.

Und mit Porenfüller gehts noch schneller.
Habe mich an nem Ukko Nachbau probiert,leider ist die Bauanleitung die ich einstellen wollte nicht mehr auf der FP nach Crash.

Morgen stelle ichn dann mal das Foto ein.


----------



## muddyliz (28. August 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Denn ich habe bemerkt das nach der 1.Schicht Kaltleimbehandlung sich Blasen auf dem Holzkörper bilden die man erst mühselig wegschleifen muss.


Das Problem tritt auch bei Lacken auf, wenn beim Trocknen die Temperatur höher ist als beim Streichen oder Spritzen. Dann erwämt sich nämlich die Luft in den Poren und drückt den Lack stellenweise nach außen. Also am Besten den Rohling vor dem Streichen/ Spritzen in die Sonne hängen und zum Trocknen in den Schatten. Oder erst am Nachmittag streichen/ spritzen und über Nacht trocknen lassen.


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Immer noch keine Fotos hier?


----------



## noose (1. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

 Mönsch der Bondex is aber ungeduldig.

War gestern im Mediamarkt, bin noch unschlüssig.

Entscheidung ist Canon Digital IXUS 50 stolze 300 Knöpe oder 

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W5für 250 Euronen.

wird wohl die Sony werden. könnte auch ein Handybild machen, dann erkennt man aber nicht so viel und die übertragung zum pc ist auch nicht der hit.


----------



## fishing-hase (3. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose:
wenn ich di einen tip geben kann:
warum brauchst du eine digi cam mit einer so hohen auflösung??
kauf dir doch die ixus(super mega geile kamera, echt!)mit nur 4 oder sogar nur 3 mega pixeln.

ist nur so ein tip von mir, aber ich bin mit der ixus mit 3,2 mega pixeln völlig zufroeden.


severin


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich empfehle dir die Pentax Optio. Die macht klasse Bilder und Filme, hat 5 Megapixel aber am wichtigsten ist mir als Angler, daß sie absolut wasserdicht ist. Staub, Dreck, Regen alles kein Problem einfach unter den Wasserhahn halten und abspülen dann abtrocknen - fertig! Man nimmt daher die <Kamera auch wirklich immer mit ohnen angst davo zu haben sie könne vielleicht nass werden...
Spitze ist auch der 1 cm Macro, extrem schnelle Blitzladung, Selbstauslöser Bildqualitätsregler, Farb- und Kontrasteinstellung. Der Accu ist in nullkommanix geladen und hält sicher weit über 100 Blitzaufnahmen mit LCD- Display auf on. Memoryeffekt? Fehlanzeige! Außerdem ist das Teil ultraklein und leicht und noch dazu hübsch - was will man mehr? #c 
Also ich persönlich würde sie für keine bisher auf dem Markt erhältliche mehr eintausen wollen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex!

solltest Du nochmal ganz laut announcen, daß die Kamera wasserdicht ist, und wenn das auch erprobtermaßen für Salzwasser gilt, ist das ein ganz wichtiges Merkmal!   :k 

Die Frage stellte sich auf dem AB-Treffen öfters ...


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also das Teil ist salzwasserfest, hier der Beweis


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und so sieht das Teil aus


----------



## noose (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Pentax Optio S5Z Digitalkamera

*habe sie mir bei Amazon mal angesehen,dort steht aber nicht ausdrücklich drin  das sie Wasserdicht ist, das wäre natürlich absolut entscheident.

Auch wenn die die ich eigentlich haben wollte das wohl nicht sind hat Bondex mich jetzt überzeugt das es auf jedenfall eine Wasserdichte werden muss.:m:m:m


gruss
noose


----------



## noose (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|supergri Halt Halt 

Habs gefunden, ist ne andere Optio

Muss gleich mal nachlesen

|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja wir sind hier ja eigendlich nicht im Fotoforum! Darum habe ich jetzt mal wieder angefangen was Wobblermäßiges zusammen zu schrauben. Die ersten beiden Rohlinge sind schon fertig. Diesmal werden´s große Teile (15cm) werden. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, daß ich die derbe mit Blei vollpacken muß weil das Schaumzeug wirklich starken Auftrieb hat.


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Damit Ihr Euch das besser vorstellen könnt, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Also vom Arbeitsaufwand deutlich intesiver als die Minis! |kopfkrat


----------



## Fangnix (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schön, nur die Ösen bei dem Zweiteiler find ich etwas komisch.
Vom mir gibt es 4 neue, die ich in den letzen Ferientagen angefangen habe, aber ich hab ich keine Zeit mehr zum bauen. 
Gymnasium ist schon was anderes als Realschule...


----------



## Bondex (12. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fangnix
tja das ist ja gerade der Clou mit den Ösen, die lassen sich deutlich leichter und präziser verstellen als normale runde, außerdem habe so die Drillinge einen anderen Schwerpunkt weil sie tiefer hängen, der Wobbler ist also perfekt austariert.


----------



## Paeda (20. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
ich hab auch ein paar Wobbler gebaut, allerdings sind mir die Airbrush Farben eingetrocknet. Könnt ihr mir geeignete Farben auf Wasserbasis, die nach dem Trocknen auch wirklich wasserfest sind, empfehlen? Farben auf Lösungsmittelbasis möchte ich nicht mehr haben, die Reinigung der Pistole ist immer ein mordsaufwand.

Danke


----------



## noose (20. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo paeda

Ich selbst nehme (wenn ich denn Zeit finde)
Künstlerfarbe von Schminke. Riesen auswahl an Farben und Wasserverdünnbar,aber trocknet Bombenfest.

Ich glaube [size=-1]www.*ballin*-kuenstlermaterial.de


|wavey:
und dann die Acrylfarben anklicken.

Oder must mal Googln
 [/size]


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind meine neuesten Kreationen...


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar Fotos

Ich hätte dann auch noch ein Video davon wie die Teile laufen wen´s interessiert soll mich mal anskypen (ich weiß nicht wie ich das Video sonst hier hochladen soll)


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Björn der Lauf ist genial , dürfte dein Video über den lauf der Wobbler ja schon sehn  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noose 
ich benutze diese Farbe nur zum malen weil sie nicht richtig durchhärtet. Außerdem wenn diese Farbe einmal angetrocknet ist bekommt ´man sie nicht mehr gelöst und die Pistole ist erst recht verkleistert. Außerdem sind diese Farben viel zu dickflüssig und die Pigmente sind zu groß, es gibt also keinen gut deckenden Farbauftrag wenn die Farben soweit verdünnt werden sodaß sie durch die feine Düse geht. Außerdem ist sie lange nicht so haltbar wie Autobasislack. Das größte Problem meiner Meinung nach ist aber, daß sie zu langsam trocknet. Ich rate daher absolut von diesen Farben ab. Da würde ich schon lieber Aerocolor von Schmincke nehmen, die ist extra für den Airbrush konzipiert aber härtet leider nicht so perfekt durch und trocknet ebenfalls langsam. Teuer ist sie dazu noch. Einzige Möglichkeit sind Autobasislacke meiner Meinung nach. Reinigen mit Nitroverdünnung ist kein Problem. Nur sollte man eine gute Maske benutzen und wenn möglich draußen zumindest aber am offenen Fenster arbeiten.


----------



## noose (28. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi Bondex

Ja zum Malen nehm ich die auch, habe aber durch ausprobieren  festgestellt, das sie sich eigenlich ganz gut mit Wasser verdünnen lassen und dann auch recht gut Brushbar sind.

Sicher die Aerocolor sind damit nicht zu vergleichen.

Mann Mann Mann... du hast wieder super Sachen gebaut,  und ich komme einfach nicht mehr dazu.#q

Habe im Winter vor mir eine CNC Fräse zu bauen... mal sehen wies wird.

gruss noose


----------



## Bondex (30. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Nose
Danke für das Kompliment. Wie gesagt, ich finde die dafür einfach nicht so geeignet obwohl es zum Malen mit Pinseln auf Leinwand klasse ist. Und wenn´s was Besseres gibt, tja dann nehme ich halt immer das Beste für den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck und das sind für mich immer noch die Basislacke.

Wer möchte kann die Wobbler hier in Aktion sehen

http://rapidshare.de/files/5687268/Wobblerlauf.wmv.html 
einfach Wobblerlauf auf die Festplatte runterladen und dann mit Windows Mediaplayer öffnen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## noose (30. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mann Cool 

Hätte nur gefehlt wenn noch ein Hecht von unten anbeisst.
Der zweite hat mir am besten gefallen #r.

Na warte wenn ich erst mal ne Kamera hab geb ich auch mal was zum besten.

gruss noose
#h

PS habe heute ne grössere Ladung Abachikantholz bekommen,astreine Qualität der Winter wenn ich denn Zeit finde ist gesichert.
:q:q


----------



## noose (30. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> PS habe heute ne grössere Ladung Abachikantholz bekommen,astreine Qualität der Winter wenn ich denn Zeit finde ist gesichert.
> :q:q



Natürlich nicht zum Verheizen falls das jetzt jemand denkt...|uhoh::q


----------



## Bondex (30. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Nose
Ja dann laß mal sehen was du so zauberst...

Ach ja ich baue die Bachforelle aus dem Film nochmal neu, weil mein Kolege die irgendwo am Wasser verbaselt hat. Vielleicht findet sie ein anderer Angler und fängt einen dicken Fisch damit. Wenn dem so ist, bitte ein Film davon hier reinstellen #h  :q Wenn der Fisch länger als ein Meter ist kann der Unbekannte den Wobbler auch behalten  

Ansonsten seht ihr bald den Bachforellennachbau hier. Bin gerade dabei die 2. Seite zu brushen, warte gerade darauf, daß die Punkte trocken werden, damit ich das Teil drehen kann.


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier sind noch mal drei neue Teile zuum glotzen, der Nachbau der Bachforelle ist auch dabei, diesmal nur sinkend...


----------



## Paeda (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Lackierung der Bachforelle ist super geworden! #r 

Wird euer Epoxy eigentlich hart oder bleibt der flexibel?


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für´s Lob
Das Epoxi wird relativ hart, ähnlich wie Plexiglas oder Harplastik


----------



## noose (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab mal wieder ne schöne Seite mit Handgemachten Wobblern gefunden.

HIER

Auch die Linkseite dieser Seite ist top

HIER


----------



## Mr. Lepo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also wat ja hier so alles gebastelt wird ist ist ja der reinste Wahnsinn #6 . Da ist ja ein
Wobbler schöner als der andere. Ich glaube ich werde auch mal nen Versuch starten
und sehen ob ich das so mit der Schnitzerei hin bekomme :q :q dat ist die richtige 
Beschäftigung für im Winter :q

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Crossi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So nach langer langer Pause meld ich mich auch mal wieder...

Sorry Bondex, hab es noch nicht geschafft, bin immer noch an meinem Boot..

aber ich hab mal zwei fast fertig.

Noch mal ne Frage: Wie trag ich das epoxydharz rauf? Mit Pinsel oder tauch?

Und hier is noch mal was:


----------



## noose (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h

Weiß jemand wo man solche Schraubösen herbekommt?

Ich habe sie von dieser Seite

Nur habe ich keinerlei erfahrung mit Auslandsgeschäften von daher wärs mir recht wenn es die auch hier in D. geben würde.#h

@ Crossi aus Busendorf:q:q:q

Sehen super aus#6


----------



## Crossi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier und dann rechts oben...

du bekommst dann eine email mit der endsumme und der bankverbindung. is aber per vorrauskasse aber voll ok der laden!

die endsumme siehst du natürlich vorher auch schon im shop. man sollte aber über 30 ? shoppen wegen den versandkosten (kleiner tip)

Und danke für dein lob... :q


----------



## Angelfreak110 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,ich hab auch schon versucht mir einen Wobbler zu bauen,hat aber nicht so wircklich geklappt,weil das Feilen so lange gedauert hat.[


----------



## Didi1 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Toll!!!
Wobbler selbst bauen find ich Klasse, habe es aber auch noch nie ausprobiert! Bei Gelegenheit werde ich es testen, mehr Tipps oder Anleitungen wären gut? Werkzeuge etc,?


----------



## noose (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ crossi 

Danke für den Tip:m

Holland geht ja noch.


@ Angelfreak110 & Didi1

Lest euch den Thread von anfang bis Ende durch oder kauft euch dieses Buch:m:m

Tipps ohne Ende...


----------



## noose (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Angelfreak110 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,ich hab auch schon versucht mir einen Wobbler zu bauen,hat aber nicht so wircklich geklappt,weil das Feilen so lange gedauert hat.[




Habe nen Bandschleifer und ne Dekupiersäge,damit gehts Ratzfatz.|wavey:

insgeheimen träum ich aber von ner 3D Fräse |schlafen


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> So hier sind noch mal drei neue Teile zuum glotzen, der Nachbau der Bachforelle ist auch dabei, diesmal nur sinkend...



Hi Bondex

Wie kriegst du die Schuppen hin?

Mit Netz?


----------



## hennegpunkt (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und wie teuer sind die ganzen Malutensilien damit ich einen Wobbler anmalen kann??


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose
ja, genau die Schuppen mache ich mit einem entsprechenden Netzgewebe. Die Ösen spare Dir lieber! Durchgehende Edelstahldrähte sind deutlich günstiger und vor allem deutlöich haltbarer und sie haben den Vorteil, daß man den Wobbler "einstellen" kann.

@Didi1
also hier in diesem Bericht steht wirklich alles drin über´s Wobblerbauen

@Mr. Lepo
ja dann fang mal an zu basteln und mache ein paar Fotos


----------



## noose (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi

Bondex

Ja ich nehme sonnst auch nur Draht, will aber mal ein paar Sinkwobbler aus Buche bauen.
Da müssten die Ösen halten wenn sie denn lang genug sind.





Morgen gehts zum Kutterangeln nach Warnemünde|supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr. Lepo
> ja dann fang mal an zu basteln und mache ein paar Fotos


 
..... joa die Ersten Rohlinge sind fertig. Bis auf den Epoxy 2k Kleber habe ich
eigendlich alles zusammen. Werde mir wohl den Kleber im I-Net bestellen müssen.
Heute Abend sezte ich ein Foto von den Spielzeugen rein *g*

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier mal meine ersten Kreationen


----------



## Crossi (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi MR Lepo

Die dinger sehen doch schon super aus (besonders der links oben  )

ne mal im ernst: wirklich super. womit hast du die in form gebracht?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi MR Lepo
> 
> Die dinger sehen doch schon super aus (besonders der links oben )
> 
> ne mal im ernst: wirklich super. womit hast du die in form gebracht?


 
Hoi Crossi,
danke für das Kompliment..... mit einem Taschenmesser habe ich das 
Stück Holz (Besenstiel) in Form gebracht und dann mit Schmirgelpapier 
den Feinschliff gemacht.


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja dann hoffe ich das die Technik dann auch ordentlich wird, Schaufel, Ösen...


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann hoffe ich das die Technik dann auch ordentlich wird, Schaufel, Ösen...


 
Die ersten drei sind fertig, Schaufel und Ösen sind verleimt. Ich muss jetzt nur noch austarieren 
dann gehen sie mit ans Wasser zum Testlauf. Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme gibt es Neue Fotos.


----------



## noose (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mr. Lepo

Bin gespannt auf die Wobbler


Hier mal ein Link zum  Innenleben von Wobblern

und zum Nachbauen


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Lepo
> 
> Bin gespannt auf die Wobbler
> 
> ...


 
Hoi Nose,
sorry das mit den Bilder hat gestern nicht mehr geklappt weil der Monitor von meinem Sohn abgeraucht ist.
Ich hab ihm dann meinen zurverfügung gestellt damit er weiter online zocken kann   . Heute Abend darf
ich dann aber mal an seinen Rechner um euch die Fotos zu zeigen   .
Habe mir gerade mal obigen den Link reingezogen..... klasse Seite kommt mir gerade recht   bis später dann......schönen Sonntag noch 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Paeda (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Anbei ein Bild von meinen 18cm langen Hechtwobbler. Bemalt habe ich ihn mit den Pinsel. 
Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein paar kleine Forellenwobbler zu basteln, Fotos gibts demnächst.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So..... jetzt meine Spielzeuge in der nächsten Ausbaustufe


----------



## noose (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|wavey:

Hi Mr. Lepo

Sehen sehr gut aus.

Was hast du für die Ösen verwendet? Durchgehenden Draht?

Ich steh nämlich grade vor der "Ösenfrage" ob ich in zukunft Schraubösen verwende.

Hast ja auf der einen Seite gesehn wie die Wobbler innen aussehen.
Kann mir aber irgentwie nicht vorstellen das die kleinen Dinger nen grösseren Hecht usw...in Balsa aushalten.

Gruss


----------



## Pelznase (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

doppelpost:/


----------



## Pelznase (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,

 hier in meiner stadt gibts schon etwas länger leute, die wobbler selbst basteln-von denen hab ich auchs gelernt. 
zuerst schnitzen wir die rohlinge aus balsaholz dann wird schonmal grob geschmiergelt. jetzt eine schaufel aus dünnem kupferblech* einpassen. die unterseite wird aufgeschnitten und ein fertiger (ösen) edelstahldraht reingelegt. nun kommt noch blei-nach gefühl und evtl. rasseln rein.
draht und schaufel einlegen und die ganze kerbe, die sich von kopf bis zum schwanzende zieht, wird nun mit einem spezialkleber geschlossen-hab immer den zweikomponentenkleber stabilit von pattex genommen. warten bis kleber trocken ist, klebestelle glätten und fein schmiergeln. jetzt muss das holz imprägniert werden. danach kommt eine grundierung drauf-hab immer eine "kreidige" grundierung genommen. nochmals fein schmiergeln. jetzt könnte man schon mit dem bemalen beginnen, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass der wobbler auch gut läuft, kann mans machen. ich bin aber immer erst zum wasser und hab den lauf kontrolliert und wenn es nötig war, mit ner kleinen zange die kupfer-schaufel korregiert. und erst dann bemalt. nach dem bemalen/brushen das ganze mit einem zweikomponenten-rutenlack** versiegeln. 2-3 mal lackieren-nach einer schicht trocknen lassen. senkrecht aufhängen und den lack trocken bzw abtropfen lassen. ösen freischneiden und fertig.

 noch ein paar tips:
ein schuppenmusten kann man mit einem fliegennetz machen. einfach draufspannen und bemalen-mit airbrush einfach. wer keins hat, kann die farben mit einem schwamm auftupfen.
im bastelladen gibts fertige kulleraugen, die man, wenn man rutenlack hernimmt, auch mit verarbeiten kann. dann braucht man auch keine andere rassel mehr.
ebenfalls im bastelgeschäft kann man glitter kaufen, der sich mit dem rutenlack verarbeiten lässt.

 ich hoffe, einigen leuten geholfen zu haben und werde hier bald viele schöne wobbler sehen 

 fotos folgen.

[edit] die schaufel vor dem lackieren und bemalen abkleben.




*aus kupfer, weil man den lauf des wobblers durch biegen noch verändern kann, es einfach stabiler ist als kunststoff und man kann es auch treiben. einfach mal dachdeckern fragen, die haben bestimmt etwas blech übrig.

 **wüsste keinen besseren lack-evtl schiffslack


----------



## Pelznase (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ein foto. die beiden oberen wobbler haben diese plastikkulleraugen.
werd noch ein neues bzw anderes bild hochladen, das schärfer ist und man details erkennt.

bis denne


----------



## noose (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#r#r#r

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> 
> Hi Mr. Lepo
> 
> ...


 
Hoi Noose,
ich habe Stahldraht genommen. Ich habe den Rohling von unten der Länge nach aufgeschnitten und den Draht durchgehend "geform" eingelegt. Mir waren die kleinen Halterungen auch net so ganz geheuer.... 

@ Pelznase
herzlich Willkommen im Ab und viel Spaß wünsche ich dir. Deine Wobbler sehen ja echt super aus. Mit welchen Farben lackierst du die Rohlinge?

Gruß Lepo


----------



## barsch_zocker (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase Wilkommen an Bord
Klasse Arbeit #6Die sehen wirklich sehr gut aus 

Und sie erinnern mich von Design her an nen Bericht über Wobblerbau der vor längerer Zeit mal in ner Ausgabe von Fisch&Fang war, die Wobbler dort sahen, glaub ich, deinen sehr ähnlich... kann des sein das da n Zusammenhang besteht? 

mfg barsch_zocker


----------



## Pelznase (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi, 

erstmal danke an alle. könnte man hier nicht so eine art faq aus diesem thread machen, indem man die tips usw. zusammenfasst und dann antackern? 77 seiten sind nicht ohne

@ barschzocker:

kann gut sein, dass ein zusammenhang besteht-wär dann die mülheimer-schule

ich hab zum brushen immer airbrush-acrylfarbe genommen und zum pinseln "normale" künstleracrylfarbe (tuben). damals hatten 2 leute , die hier aus der ecke kommen, berichte in der fisch und fang und der rute und rolle gehabt-glaub ich. in einem bericht konnte man sich auch wobbler bestellen (in handgemachten holzschachten^^). den anderen artikel hab ich leider nicht mehr parat. meintest du einen dieser berichte? sind aber auch schon min. 4 jahre alt. oder gabs sogar ne neuauflage?

 die geposteten wobbler sind jetzt 4-5 jahre alt, habs irgendwann aufgegeben, weil das uferangeln hier mit wobbler nicht grad toll läuft.

 ps: irgendwie juckts mir in den fingern. weiss jemand n gute metalic-farbe, die man auch mit feinen düsen benutzen kann?


----------



## barsch_zocker (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase
Ja, des kommt gut hin, ich hab leider auch keinen dieser Artikel mehr... und an Wobbler in Holzschachteln kann ich mich auch erinnern 
Ne neue Auflage gibt es meines Wissens nicht... eigentlich schade.
Der Name war glaub ich Dufeáu oder so ähnlich, wie gesagt ich hab den Artikel nich mehr... und es is lang her


----------



## Bondex (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Paeda 
klasse Wobbler mit individuellem Dekor!!!! Mach mal´n Bericht wenn der erste Fisch drauf gebissen hat!


----------



## Pelznase (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi,

hier nochmal en paar "bessere" aufnahmen. besser bekommm ichs mit meiner digicam leider net hin-hat halt keinen echten zoom.

meine wobbler sind eigentlich immer stilisiert, darum sehen sie zT. auch so comic-mässig aus.

cu


----------



## hauki (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase

Supertolles Finish, nein schon eher "Artwork" #h
Sehen klasse aus, Deine Wobbler.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## salmohunter (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> hier nochmal en paar "bessere" aufnahmen. besser bekommm ichs mit meiner digicam leider net hin-hat halt keinen echten zoom.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch ..das sind ja Superteile ..Du solltest einen neuen Themenbereich aufmachen ...mein Vorschlag *" Kunst am Fisch "*  #6 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
die sind ja fast zu schade zum Fischen..... sauber sauber alle Achtung #6


----------



## Pelznase (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi,
zu schade zum fischen sind die wobbler bestimmt nicht. es ist einfach nur schade, dass sich das "wobbeln" hier nicht wirklich lohnt.
wenn ich zeit finde, erarbeite ich folien bzw. muster (kiemendeckel, flossen usw.), die man nurnoch ausdrucken und auf den wobbler kleben muss. wenn interesse besteht, setze ich sie gern hier rein.

cu


----------



## Lachsy (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zeigen zeigen 
deine wobbler sind ja klasse #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> hoi,
> zu schade zum fischen sind die wobbler bestimmt nicht. es ist einfach nur schade, dass sich das "wobbeln" hier nicht wirklich lohnt.
> wenn ich zeit finde, erarbeite ich folien bzw. muster (kiemendeckel, flossen usw.), die man nurnoch ausdrucken und auf den wobbler kleben muss. wenn interesse besteht, setze ich sie gern hier rein.
> 
> cu


 
Hoi Pelznase,
viel Betrieb is ja net hier das stimmt schon aber das kommt bestimmt sobald das Wetter schlechter wird. Ich hab im mom auch net die Zeit...... bin aber zwischdurch immer mal neue Rohlinge am fertigen. Habe mir nen Kompressor für's brushen und einiges an Werkzeug von Proxxi gekauft. Sobald ich die Zeit habe jeht es loss |supergri   und bin für jede Anregung dankbar

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Pelznase (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi

mr.lepo: meinte eigentlich mit "es ist einfach nur schade, dass sich das "wobbeln" hier nicht wirklich lohnt", dass an meinem hausgewässer nicht viel mit wobbler läuft-egal.

 hab die zeit noch gefunden und erstmal ein muster (s/w) gemacht-ging sogar recht flott. dazu noch schnell ein beispiel (bild2) erstellt, das mir zeigen sollte, wies evtl ausschaut.

 habs mir so gedacht, dass man die teile nachm ausdruck ausschneidet, weil sie sich dann besser aufkleben lassen. für die andere wobbler-seite, einfach das bild in nem grafikbearbeitungsprogramm spiegeln. bild- bzw druckgrösse muss man auch angepassen.
 wenn man die folien auf nen wobbler geklebt hat, sollte man sie noch mit weiss übermalen-weil kein weiss im druck. die ränder der kiemendeckel mit nem feinen pinselt übermalen-lienen nachziehen. die lichter in den augen sollten ebenfalls mit einem deckweiss gebrusht werden.
 damit es nicht so aufgeklebt aussieht, könnte man auch noch farben, die man für den wobbler verwendet hat, auf die folien auftragen-zb. punkte machen, rückenfarbe im kiemendecken auslaufen lassen usw.

 jeder kann das muster benutzen, solang es nicht gewerblich ist.

cu


----------



## Cerfat (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Erstmal ein dickes Lob an die Selbermacher hier, wär für micht nichts, aber auch egal im mom.

Was ich aber fragen wollte, liest man ja immer mal. Wie ist das eigentlich genau mit den Farben ? Mit jedem Meter Wassertiefe verblassen doch die Farben durch Lichtbrechung und Trübung des Wassers. Letztendlich sieht der Fisch doch nur verblaßte Farben bzw. grau/schwarz ab n gewissen Tiefe.

Ist es jetzt mehr die Farbe oder sind es mehr die Geräusche die so ein Wobbler hinterläßt, was den Fisch reizt ?


----------



## noose (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Cerfat

Ich denke in flachen Wasser machens schon die Farben,aber im tieferen ist es wohl eher die *Aktion* des Wobblers die den Fisch anbeissen lässt.(siehe Seitenlinienorgan)

@ Pelznase

Womit machst du diese Grafiken?:m


----------



## Cerfat (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mal versucht dazu was zu finden und hab das hier aufgetrieben.

http://img345.*ih.us/img345/1156/quickshot019kt.jpg
http://img345.*ih.us/img345/5253/quickshot029na.jpg
http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=128


----------



## Pelznase (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose: photoshop+mouse#t

können fische überhaupt farben sehen? und ist es nicht mehr der grauwert einer farbe, der wahrgenommen wird?

beim wobbler ist es in erster linie das "geräusch"-auch in der tiefe.


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin der Meinung daß Fische auf jeden Fall Farben sehen können. Kontraste definitiv! Helldunkel erscheint mir immer sinnvoll. Glitzern auch. Besonders gut habe ich mit Bachforellendekor gefangen abstrakt quitschig aber auch natürlich mausbraun ist immer gut gegangen. Ich fische aber meist nicht tiefer als 2 Meter auf Forellen, Hecht und Barsch. Blau war meist keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase 
Klasse Bemalung! #6  
Was für Farben benutzt Du dafür? Wie groß sind Deine Wobbler? Welchen Airbrush benutzt Du (Düse usw) Fotos von Deinen Arbeitsgeräten wären nicht schlecht! Womit schnitzt und schleifst Du? |kopfkrat 


:m Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Workshop anstreben!


----------



## Pelznase (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tach auch


weiss zwar nicht, was dir fotos bringen, aber werd evtl. später welche nachreichen. meine wobbler sind 4-25 cm gross und laufen von 0-4m tief.
bin meist mit ner mittleren spinnrute unterwegs.

hier mein arbeitsmaterial:
kompressor: super silence-gibts jetzt wohl unter sil-air 15

pistole: iwata hp-b 0,2mm düse+"kronen-düsenkopf"-wichtig zum feinen brushen ist, dass die pistole einen hebel mit doppelfunktion hat 

farben: schmincke aero-color. zum pinseln normale küstleracrylfarben-die nehm ich nicht zum brushen, weil sie zu schnell die düse verstopfen wegen der pigmentierung und der zusätze (gummiartig)

und jetzt wohl das grösste geheimnis|supergri: ich schnitze balsaholz mit einem normalen cuttermesser für einsfuffzisch, geschliffen wird mit 40-120er schmiergelpapier

die kupfer- oder messingschaufeln schneide ich mit ner blechschere aus, die kanten werden mit ner feile bearbeitet


ps: als vorlage dient mir oft ein fischbestimmmungsbuch von 1967

bis denne


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das sieht bei mir ganz ähnlich aus. Nur die Aerocolor benutze ich nicht mehr, die decken mir nicht genug und härten leider nicht richtig durch. Außerdem trocknen sie mir zu langsam, bleiben oft in der Oberfläche etwas klebrig. Doubleaction ist auch klar, gibt´s ja fast nichts anderes mehr.
Nur als Schaufeln nehme ich bisher noch Acrylglas. Vielleicht könnte man Blech sogar durch dengeln etwas treiben und damit eine Holschaufel erschaffen. Werde mich mal nach Blech umsehen. Kennst Du eine bezahlbare Quelle für Messingblech?


----------



## Pelznase (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin

jo, die hellen töne decken nicht. dafür leuchten sie aber stark, wenn man weiss untermalt. und wenn es dann doch deckend sein muss, nimmt man etwas deckweiss mit in die farbe-wird dann aber auch pastelliger.

 was deine probleme mit diesen farben anbelangt, ka. hatte nie probs. liegt evtl. an deinem grund, dass die airbrushfarben mit diesem reagieren und net gut trockenen. und zum pinseln sind diese farben auch nix.
 hab messingblech von einem schlosser bekommen. leider nur 1mm starkes blech. wenn du an 0,5mm messing kommst, würd ichs mal testen. aber dachdecker verwenden ein 0,5mm kupferbech-zu dem ich dir nur raten kann.
 um an dieses blech zu kommen: einfach mal dachdecker fragen oder eben in nen entsprechenden bedarfsladen gehen. sonst bleibt da nur der baumarkt. peter biedron macht viele wobbler mit getriebenen schaufeln-ich finds unnötig.

bis denne


----------



## Bondex (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kenne Peter und auch seine Wobbler, die sind echt super! Auch die Bemalung ist exakt. Für die Laufeigenschaften spielt die gedengelte Wölbung sicher keine große Rolle.

Sehr gut ist auch dieses Blecht hier aus massivem 24 Karat Gold. Bei seinem dünnen Querschnitt und der Weichheit muß man allerdings etwas dängeln weil es sonst zu schnell verbiegt. Das Wölben macht die Schaufel insich etwa starrer. Goldblech läßt sich super verformen und man bekommt es bei jedem guten Juwelier#6  Hier sind meine neuen Kreationen.:m


----------



## Pelznase (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi,

warum hast du nur das wertvolle blech so misshandelt? zum richtigen treiben muss man auch schon nen kugelhammer [edit]  nehmen und keinen körner.

ps: hängst du dir die fertigen wobbler ans ohr?


----------



## Bondex (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hahaha!
Das war doch nur ein Scherz! Wer würde schon Gold zu den Fischen schicken? (Obwohl ich habe schon echtvergoldete Wobbbler gebastelt, aber das Zeug ist auch hauchdünn) Natürlich habe ich poliertes Kupferblech genommen! Aber das ist auch ziemlich weich und wird deutlich fester wenn man es etwas hämmert. Einen Kugelhammer besitze ich nicht und konnte im Baumarkt auch keinen finden. War auch eine spontane Sache mit den Teilen weil ich die Bleche heute ganz zufällig gefunden habe. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz einen halben Milimeter dick das Blech. Ich habe es mit einer Blechschere geschnitten und einem Zimmermannshammer gedängelt. Anschließend in Form gedrehmelt und dann poliert.

Wie machst Du das mit ´nem Kugelhammer? erst treiben und dann ausschneiden? Und wie verteile ich die Hammerschläge ganz gleichmäßig? Also ich fand´s nicht gerade leicht mit einem Hammer weil ich den Aufschlagepunkt nicht abschätzen kann. Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Pelznase (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hehe,

hab noch nie ne gewölbte schaufel gemacht. würd es aber erst ausschneiden und dann treiben-von innen nach aussen (so hab ichs mal gelernt), danach nochmal den rand nacharbeiten.
komisch, dass dein blech so weich ist. benutze ja auch nur 0,5mm kupferblech und das ist hart genug-hast wohl ne weiche legierung erwischt. versuchs wirklich mal im dachdeckerbedarfsladen. da gibts neben dem relativ hartem kupferblech auch bleiblech, das man sehr gut als gewicht im wobbler verwenden kann.
einen kugelhammer bekommt man bestimmt in nem kunsthandwerkerladen. oder du schleifst dir erstmal einen kleinen hammer zurecht, würd ja reichen.
jo, kupfer hat auch die eigenschaft beim verbiegen immer härter zu werden.

hab gestern nen neuen wobbler gemacht. wollte das prinzip vom zalt testen-druck auf kopf statt der schaufel. hab da nur ne ganz kurze schaufel eingebaut als "schlagschutz". das teil läuft recht gut-kurze und schnelle bewegung. sobald ich neuen draht hab, werden noch ein paar folgen.

[edit] einfach nen kleineren und auch leichteren hammer nehmen-dann brauchts nurnoch übung. mit nem kugelhammer sollte es auch einfacher sein, weil der nicht so tief eindringt.

[edit2] dein kupfer sieht aber eher wie messing aus!?


----------



## robi_N (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieser Schaumstoff ist extrem feinporig (viel feiner als normales Styropor) und besteht auch nicht aus kleinen Kügelchen sondern ist homogen. Außerdem kann man das Zeug sehr gut schnitzen, es bricht nicht so schnell und läßt sich sogar schleifen.



das ist bau schaum! das gibt es auf jeder baustelle. das benutzt man zum isolieren! wo die das zeig her haben weiss ich allerdings nicht. müsste man mal jemanden aus dem bauwesen fragen. wie das heisst weiss ich aber auch nicht. kann mich aber mal schlau machen. kollege von mir studiert bauigel auf dipl. also sollte der das ja wissen ne. 

ach ja eure selbstgebauten wobbler sind der hammer. echt mal nicht schlecht! vor allem günstiger als meine rapaller!

mfg robert


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hoi @all,
dieses blaue Zeugs heisst Jackodur oder auch Styrodur. Habe mir im Baumarkt mal ne Platte für 4€ gekauft. Das Zeugs ist echt super zum verarbeiten. Wie Bondex schon sagte lässt es sich auch super schleifen. Habe nu endlich mal Zeit meine Rohlinge zu testen...... werde mich dann mal wenn alles geklappt hat ans brushen geben. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ob die Teile auch alle so laufen wie ich mir das vorstelle *g*


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase 
also das mit dem Schnitzen ist für mich eigendlich kein Problem mehr. Nur die Oberfläche macht mir jedesmal Probleme. Sie wird eifach nicht glatt. Wenn ich mit Nitrolacken spritzen will brauche ich die Versiegelung mit Epoxi sonst schmilzt der Wobbler beim Lacken. Leider schlägt Epoxi bei der Reaktion durch die Wärmeentwicklung Blasen. Normale Grundierung mit Binderfarbe (Alpinaweiß) habe ich auch getestet allerdings trocknet das Zeug zu langsam und es gleicht Unebenheiten nur mangelhaft aus. Normalen Spachtel kann ich auch nicht benutzen weil der Wobbler ja rund ist und außerdem lst der Spachtel auch das Styrodur an. Mit Balsa will ich nicht mehr arbeiten weil´s erstens zu teuer ist und 2. nicht so gut zu bearbeiten ist. Die Epoxyhülle macht den Wobbler auch stabiler, also ist keine schlechte Sache das Zeug, und es geht schnell. Leider läßt sich Epoxy schlecht schleifen weil das Schleifpapier sich zu schnell zusetzt. Ich brauche also einen guten Tipp!


----------



## Igor (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Leider läßt sich Epoxy schlecht schleifen weil das Schleifpapier sich zu schnell zusetzt.
> ...



@ Bondex,
Beim Fahrzeug spachteln benutze ich ab und zu Epoxispachtel,die ich nach dem Auftrag schleifen muß.
Meine Erfahrung: Die "billig Schleifpapier" wird schnell zugesetz, die "Firmenschleifpapier" ist zwar etwas teuerer hält dafür länger und sie kann mann auch ausklopfen.

Außerdem hätte ich nach Schema: P80->P150->P240->P320 gearbeitet.

Ich will dich nicht belehren, das sind nur gut gemeinte Tipps, die du sicherlich schon kennst.


----------



## Pelznase (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Pelznase
> also das mit dem Schnitzen ist für mich eigendlich kein Problem mehr. Nur die Oberfläche macht mir jedesmal Probleme. Sie wird eifach nicht glatt. Wenn ich mit Nitrolacken spritzen will brauche ich die Versiegelung mit Epoxi sonst schmilzt der Wobbler beim Lacken. Leider schlägt Epoxi bei der Reaktion durch die Wärmeentwicklung Blasen. Normale Grundierung mit Binderfarbe (Alpinaweiß) habe ich auch getestet allerdings trocknet das Zeug zu langsam und es gleicht Unebenheiten nur mangelhaft aus. Normalen Spachtel kann ich auch nicht benutzen weil der Wobbler ja rund ist und außerdem lst der Spachtel auch das Styrodur an. Mit Balsa will ich nicht mehr arbeiten weil´s erstens zu teuer ist und 2. nicht so gut zu bearbeiten ist. Die Epoxyhülle macht den Wobbler auch stabiler, also ist keine schlechte Sache das Zeug, und es geht schnell. Leider läßt sich Epoxy schlecht schleifen weil das Schleifpapier sich zu schnell zusetzt. Ich brauche also einen guten Tipp!



hi,

wollte erst etwas zu diesem kunststoff fragen, aber du hast ja schon geantwortet. stimmt, balsa ist nicht billig. der preis ist auch der einzige grund, aus dem ich anderes material nehmen würde. sonst finde ich balsa einfach genial. cuttermesser, 120er schmiergel, holz-siegel und weisser grund reichen vollkommen aus. und man muss keine poren schliessen.

was meinst du mit Epoxyhülle? ist so eine art durchsichtiger schrumpfschlauch, wie ihn rapala benutzt? wenn ja-haben will.
dann brauch ich keine angst mehr um meine bemalung vor hechten
zu haben

bis denne


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was meinst du mit Epoxyhülle? ist so eine art durchsichtiger schrumpfschlauch, wie ihn rapala benutzt? wenn ja-haben will.
dann brauch ich keine angst mehr um meine bemalung vor hechten
zu haben

Also ich schmiere 2 K Epoxi komplett auf meine Wobbler. Das bildet dann eine etwa 1mm dicke harte Hülle, die fast unverwüstlich ist. Einziges Problem ist wie gesagt das Blasenschlagen, was bei Balsa übrigens noch schlimmer ist als bei dem Schaumstoff. Außerdem lassen sich große Wobbler auf diese Weise zwar fertigen, allerdings bekommt man dann kaum eine schöne glatte Oberfläche hin. Gut die Fische stört das reichlich wenig, aber man stellt sich die Ansprüche schließlich immer selber...


----------



## Pelznase (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schade, wenn die blasenbildung nicht wär, würd ichs mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bondex (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also bei kleineren Wobblern ist das kein Problem. Die Blasenbildung kannst Du extrem reduzieren wenn Du erst einmal eine gaanz dünne Schicht aufträgst sozusagen nur zum Versiegeln damit das Material nicht mehr atmen kann. Je weniger man aufträgt desto geringer ist die entstehende Temperatur! Und danach kannste volles Brett draufpacken, dann schlägt´s auch keine Blasen mehr.

Kleiner Tipp an alle hier: Als Schaufeln eignen sich auch bestens Spinnerblätter! Die gibt´s in verschiedenen Größen, kosten nicht viel und haben von Haus aus schon eine Wölbung. Hier mal ein Bild davon...


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hoi Bondex,
das mit den Blinkerplättchen ist auch ne super Idee. Letzte Woche waren meine Wobbler auf Testlauf.... bis auf einem laufen alle suuuper. Werde dann wenn ich wieder Fit bin die ersten lackieren. Bis denne

Gruß Lepo


----------



## muddyliz (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Balsa will ich nicht mehr arbeiten weil´s erstens zu teuer ist und 2. nicht so gut zu bearbeiten ist. ... Ich brauche also einen guten Tipp!


Nimm Weidenholz. Liegt überall am Ufer rum, kostet nichts, ist leicht und langfaserig. Noch ein Tipp gegen Blasenbildung: Blasen entstehen dann wenn beim Trocknen die Temperatur höher ist als beim Auftragen. Also am Besten den Rohling auf der Heizung schön anwärmen, dann Grundierung o.ä. auftragen und zum Trocknen kühler hängen.


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit der Heizung werde ich mal testen. Danke für den Tip


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal ne @topic Frage zu diesem Topic:
ist das jetzt der längste Thread im Board |kopfkrat der längste aktive ja auf jeden Fall. oder? 
Bondex wäre eigentlich prädestiniert diesen überarbeitet in Handbuchform herauszubringen ... :m


----------



## muddyliz (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ist das jetzt der längste Thread im Board


Bei weitem nicht. Das Grauen hat einen Namen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35141&page=810


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Handbuch ist nicht schlecht! Ich plane eine Video-CD-Rom auf den Markt zu werfen über das Wobblerbauen at Home. Das erste Fliegenbindevideo ist fast fertig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: #6 
@muddyliz: Noch nachträglich Gratulation zum BFF-Award. Das kommt davon, wenn man sich in solchen Threads herumtreibt 
@all: sowas mit 810 Seiten gehört doch eigentlich verboten, oder? Man denke mal an, jemand käme auf die Idee das alles durchzulesen und ward nicht mehr gesehn ...


----------



## hauki (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp an alle hier: Als Schaufeln eignen sich auch bestens Spinnerblätter! Die gibt´s in verschiedenen Größen, kosten nicht viel und haben von Haus aus schon eine Wölbung.



Ja, diese Idee hatte ich auch schon, allerdings noch nicht umgesetzt - bin wohl zuviel am Fliegentüddeln. 

Für kleine Wobbler könnte man u.U. auch noch die kleinen bunten Plastiklöffel aus der Eisdiele verarbeiten #h

"Schaumi" werde ich mir wohl auch mal holen. Müsste man wohl auch gute Popper draus machen können, oder?

Grüsse von
hauki


----------



## hauki (10. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

PS @ Bondex: An Deinen Publikationen bin ich interessiert. Gib mal laut, wenn´s soweit ist.

hauki


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So.....hab dann auch mal zwei Rohlinge lackiert. Der erste sieht noch wat wackelig aus |rolleyes der zweite ging dann schon wat besser von der Hand :q :q


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.....so Nr. drei ist auch feddich |supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.....und dat sind dann die letzten für heute. Morgen geht's dann ans Wasser, bin gespannt ob die Wobbis auch nen Fisch zum Biss verführen :q :q 
bis denne


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Pelznase (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lepo, meine ersten versuche sahen nicht besser aus. um ehrlich zu sein, sahen die sogar schlechter aus.|rolleyes

hab bis nächste woche noch zeit und werd bis dahin auch noch neue wobbler zeigen. der thread soll ja schliesslich weiterleben:q


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> lepo, meine ersten versuche sahen nicht besser aus. um ehrlich zu sein, sahen die sogar schlechter aus.|rolleyes
> 
> hab bis nächste woche noch zeit und werd bis dahin auch noch neue wobbler zeigen. der thread soll ja schliesslich weiterleben:q


 
Das Schnitzen geht ja noch relativ gut aber das Lakieren ist net so einfach. Werde da noch was üben müssen ehe ich mich an kniffligere Sachen wage.
Der Winter ist ja noch soooooo lang |rolleyes  |supergri |supergri


----------



## Seebaer (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Glaub ich kauf mir Aktien von Firmen die Besenstiehle herstellen - wenn ich mir Eure Wobbler so anschaue wird sich der Umsatz an Besenstiehle stark steigern -- Respekt - schaun super aus.

Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg damit

Gruß

Seebaer  <°))))>><


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mr. Lepo 
den Rotkopf kenne ich, wo hast Du den gekauft?|bla: :q 

Hauki
gebe ich auf jeden Fall bekannt wenn das erste Video fertig ist, versprochen. Hast Du Interesse? Dann mache ich Dir vielleicht einen Sonderpreis


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Lepo
> den Rotkopf kenne ich, wo hast Du den gekauft?|bla: :q


 

.....hehe, dat ist der "Wilde Hennes"   der Wobbler für angelnde FC Fans |supergri |supergri der Renner am Geißbockheim *löööl* fehlt nur noch die Aufschrift _Colonia FC :g  _

So bin dann mal wech ans Wasser, wollte eigendlich schon früher dort sein haber aber leider verpennt |evil:  bis später dann #h


----------



## forellenudo (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lepo
Sehen doch richtig gut aus#6 wünsche dir ein dickes Petri #6 #6


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit Fußball kenne ich mich nun nicht sooo gut aus aber ich weiß auch die Hechte mögen Deine Vereinsfarben! Gib mal Bericht wie sie sich am Wasser gemacht haben...


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hoi Bondex,
hatte auf dieser Tour nur ein Barsch aber leider net auf die von mir gebastelten. Habe zum Schluß mal nen FireTiger probiert und der hat mir dann auch promt nen Barsch beschehrt. Bin aber am Dienstag angeltechnisch in NL unterwegs und Donnerstag wieder mit dem Boot bei uns auf'm Wasser. Werde dann die Wobbis wieder zum Einsatz bringen..... werde dann noch mal berichten wie's gelaufen ist.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber die Teile arbeiten gut?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Teile arbeiten gut?


 
jepp.... arbeiten tun die Teile wie "Neu" :q  hatte den lauf vor dem Lakieren schon getestet und für gut befunden #6


----------



## Bondex (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na dann Petri damit!


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe schon wieder was in der Mache! Fotos folgen sobald ich die Teile gelackt habe...


----------



## Pelznase (27. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt auch welche fertig. wenn ich morgen dran denke, die dinger zu fotografieren bevor ich sie erneut mit rutenlack überzieh, zeig ich sie auch.


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So meine Dinger sind fertig
2 davon sind Schrott weil ich sie nicht mit Epoxy versiegelt hatte. Gut das kann auch mal passieren wenn man was Neues probiert. Naja, vielleicht kann man sie trotzdem noch fischen|kopfkrat #c 
Hier sie Die Beulenpestbilder:m


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Natürlich habe ich auch noch welche die nicht geschmolzen sind:q . Hier sind sie:m


----------



## Lachsy (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boh wie geil sind die denn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

björn kann es halt !!!!!!!!! #6 Perfekt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und es geht noch weiter...#h


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lachsy
ok!
.........ich mach dann mal weiter


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind noch 3 Bilderchen#c


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Glückwunsch .......die sind ja richtig endgeil die Wobbis. Da schlägt doch glatt der Blitz ein...... :q :q


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Mr. Lepo 
also dieser Blitzwobbler ist nur ein Witz und nicht wirklich zum Fischen gedacht. Ich hatte ihn mal als einen Entwurf für den Rappalawettbewerb eingesendet und jetzt auch mal ausgeführt


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn er so gut fängt wie er ausschaut dann haste bald den Kescher voll *g*
werde dieser Tage auch wieder in die Tasten kloppen. Will auch mal mein Glück an Miniwobbis versuchen...... könnte mir vorstellen das die bei uns an der Inde sehr fängig sind. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja nur leider haben die Fische kein Kunstverständnis. Der Lauf und die Größe sind wahrscheinlich wichtiger als das Design, das ist jedenfall meine Meinung. Das Design ist dann für mich und meine Nerven


----------



## Pelznase (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, kann nur bestätigen, dass tiere kein kunstverständins haben. wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass ne fliege meint, im rutenlack auf einem wobbler kleben zu bleiben? s***** vieh. egal, einen wobbler zu bemalen ist mir eh wichtiger als ein ergebnis zu haben.

wie fischt ihr die miniwobbler? mit der fliegenruten?


----------



## anguilla 320 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> hier sind noch 3 Bilderchen#c


Hallo Björn,
Du bist ja ein richtiger Künstler
ich kann nur sagen Hut ab.#r

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Detlef
das kannst Du auch! Kann eigendlich jeder wenn er will.


----------



## Pelznase (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, der blitzwobbler ist wirklich sehhhhr schön. sieht so schon tief aus. überhaupt haben deine wobbler eine schöne farbtiefe.
bei manchen finde ich die schaufel etwas gross-grad bei den flachläufern?!

ps: hätte auch gern neue wobbler gezeigt, aber die fotos sind wieder so schlecht geworden, dass ichs mir erspare.


----------



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ps: hätte auch gern neue wobbler gezeigt, aber die fotos sind wieder so schlecht geworden, dass ichs mir erspare.

schade hätte ich gerne gesehen. Mach am besten neue - kostet ja nichts!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Werde mal einige Rohlinge aus Styrodur fertigen.....zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr habe ich viel Zeit um dann alles zu lackieren. Habe festgestellt das diese Teile aus Styrodur einiges an Blei vertragen bis sie optimal im Wasser liegen. Wie verteilt man das Blei am besten in den Wobblern?


----------



## Pelznase (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

neben den normalen wobbler hab ich mir gedanken zu wobblern ohne schaufel gemacht. dabei ist dieser entwurf (bild) raus gekommen. habs auch umgesetzt und der lauft ist schon nicht schlecht. das ding läuft ganz leicht mit nicht so starken ausschlag/druck. kommt den normalen bewegungen eines fisches schon sehr nahe. werd davon noch welche bauen und im nächsten frühjahr auch mit den anderen wobblern zusammen ausgibig testen/fischen.
gibts diese form eigentlich schon?
[edit] hatte immer probleme mit 2-teilern (wurfeigenschaft). aber bei dieser form, liegt das meiste gewicht im hinteren teil und fliegt dadurch stabiler.
ps: pfeilrichtung=zugrichtung


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mr. Lepo
am besten du packst Das Blei der länge nach in das untere Drittel der Rohlinge. Das meiste Gewicht sollte hinten liegen damit sich der Wobbler beim Wurf nicht überschlägt


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
thx für den Tip werde es so mal versuchen. Bei den Holzmodellen habe ich das gut hinbekommen mal sehen ob ich das mit den Styrodur Rohlingen auch schaffe.


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du mußt blos aufpassen das noch genug Wandung überbleibt, damit der Köder nachher nicht auseinanderfleddert! Epoxi hält das Ganze aber gut zusammen


----------



## muddyliz (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Lepo
> am besten du packst Das Blei der länge nach in das untere Drittel der Rohlinge. Das meiste Gewicht sollte hinten liegen damit sich der Wobbler beim Wurf nicht überschlägt


 Da bin ich anderer Meinung: Das Blei sollte im vorderen Drittel angebracht werden, am Besten im Drehpunkt des Wobblers. Wenn du hinten zu viel Blei reinbaust bremst das die Bewegungsfähigkeit des Schwanzteils.


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

verteile das blei auch über die ganze länge. der wobbler sollte waagerecht im wasser stehen. nur in der "mitte" ist reichlich schlecht, da sich der wobbler beim werfen um diesen schwerpunkt (achse) drehen wird. blei im hintern teil eines wobblers macht kaum was aus, da es im wasser eh nix mehr wiegt und in keinem verhältnis zu dem druck bzw. der kräfte beim einholen steht.
mit ner guten wurftechnik (nicht ruckartig) und ner weichern rutenspitze lassen sich diese wobbler auch gut werfen.


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es kommt aber auch darauf an welches Schaufelmaterial Du verwendest. Bei Kunststoffschaufeln würde ich das Gewicht gleichmäßig verteilen. Metallschaufeln bringen sehr viel Schwere nach vorne und damit muß hinten etwas ausgeglichen werden.
Ach ja baut hier eigendelich noch irgendeiner Wobbler oder ist dieser Threat jetzt tot?


----------



## Pelznase (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi,

hab mich immer über meine schlecht gemalten augen geärgert. kaufen wollte ich aber keine aufklebbaren teile. hab jetzt welche mit photoshop gemacht. wenn man die ausdruckt und mit folie (zB. aus dem sichtfenster der papier-cd-hülle) überzieht, kann man sie gut aufkleben und überlackieren. hatte auch realistischer augen, aber die waren in der verkleinerung/druck nicht mehr so schön bzw. leuchtend und klar. hab mit diesen augen auch gummifische aufgewertet.
wenn jemand die augen in einer höheren auflösung haben möchte, kann er mir ja ne pm mit e-mail adresse schreiben.

hab jetzt ein paar wobbler-jerk-hybriden gebastelt und werds später auch mal mit giessen versuchen-urmodell ist auch schon fertig. das aber erst, wenn meine ersten eigenen gummifische fertig sind. leih mir gleich ne digicam aus, werd dann höffentlich bessere fotos haben und auch zeigen.

bis denne


----------



## Lachsy (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pelznase

die idee ist nicht schlecht, schon mal dran gedacht sie auf Overheadfolie zu drucken? 
PN werde ich dir schicken

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die augen sehen super aus. bin zur zeit auch damit beschäftigt mit wobbler gießen....
leider ist mir das silikon ausgegangen und der typ von ebay schläft wohl drauf:r 

naja eine hälfte ist schon fertig|supergri 

aber nochmal zu den augen - es gibt doch selbstklebende folie. probier das doch mal.


----------



## Pelznase (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @pelznase
> 
> die idee ist nicht schlecht, schon mal dran gedacht sie auf Overheadfolie zu drucken?
> PN werde ich dir schicken
> ...


naja, die druckerfarbe ist nicht wasserfest und wird von der lackierung aufgelöst, darum muss die folie drauf. zum aufklebne der folie nehm ich den papier kleber uhu office pen-dabei wird auch nur die folie bestrichen. und ich brauch halt noch das weiss des papiers...... darum ist ne klare folie nicht so gut, aber um ein schuppenmuster aufzukleben, ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht.

[edit]
@crossi
klar gibt es schon fertige ausgestanzte augen, aber die wollte ich nicht nehmen-die sähen auch nicht anders aus, als die, die auf gekauften wobblern sind
nächste woche kommt mein giesszeug hoffentlich haben wir nicht den gleichen verkäufer..........


----------



## Crossi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

beste wünsche


----------



## Pelznase (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ein bild mit som "wobbler" ohne schaufel, wo ich solche augen verwendet hab.


----------



## Crossi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht schon echt super aus das gerät. hut ab. hast du den beklebt oder is das feinste airbrush arbeit?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke pelznase für das bild,sehen klasse aus

ich habe mir heute silikon bestellt. dann kann ich ein abdruck von meinem Wobbler machen |wavey: 

auf gehts zum weiterbasteln 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hehe,

das bastel ist doch das schönste an diesem hobby

der wobbler ist gebrusht, nur die augen sind aufgeklebt.


----------



## noose (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> Die augen sehen super aus. bin zur zeit auch damit beschäftigt mit wobbler gießen....
> leider ist mir das silikon ausgegangen und der typ von ebay schläft wohl drauf:r
> 
> naja eine hälfte ist schon fertig|supergri
> ...



Hi Crossi 

Stell mal bitte die komplette Form rein, habe mir auch dieses Silikon besorgt und will mal was abgiessen.
Nur frage ich mich noch wie ichs anstelle

gruss


----------



## Lachsy (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mir als silikon silimint bestellt.

@noose
schau dir mal wie holle die Jerkbaitgußform macht, vieleicht kannste was abschaun 

Ich habe den vorteil ich habe wobbler Rohlinge da . da wird das abgießen etwas einfacher 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die formen sind nicht das problem. schwierig ist es die urform herzustellen. die sollte schon aus 2 teilen bestehen, denn einen wobbler aus einem guss zu machen ist zu umständlich, weil man draht, blei und evtl. ne rassel schon mit eingiessen muss. finde, dass man so zu wenig kontrolle hat. dann lieber die urform aus 2 teilen herstellen und man hat mehr kontrolle. man braucht dann auch nurnoch kugeln für ne rassel reinzulegen, weil ne rasselkammer schon mit eingearbeitet ist. am besten ist es, die urform aus 2 platten zu machen, die man vor der formgebung mit 2 schrauben fixiert.
das passt jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz in den thread rein..........


----------



## noose (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @noose
> schau dir mal wie holle die Jerkbaitgußform macht, vieleicht kannste was abschaun
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Hi Lachsy

wo finde ich den Bericht?
gruss


----------



## Lachsy (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63688

heute ist mein silimint gekommen, jetzt kann es losgehn #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hier meine Form







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht schlecht. hattest du 2 hälften oder hast du einen wobbler bis zu hälfte eingedrückt? bin auf das fertige endprodukt gespannt, aber das gibts bestimmt schon morgen zu sehen.


----------



## Lachsy (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht. hattest du 2 hälften oder hast du einen wobbler bis zu hälfte eingedrückt? bin auf das fertige endprodukt gespannt, aber das gibts bestimmt schon morgen zu sehen.



Ich habe 2 hälften vom wobbler 

ne muss jetzt erstmal füllmaterial bestellen, und auch noch schaun wo ich Ösen herbekomme die sollen ja mit eingegossen werden.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eingiessen der ösen ist zu ungenau. habe selbst gemerkt das ab und an mal was verrutscht und dann ist die öse nicht mehr mittig. man bohrt besser nach dem kleben des rohlings löcher und klebt dann die schraub-ösen oder selbstgebogene ösen mit epox ein. das ermöglicht eine korrektere platzierung...  

grüsse, holle


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist mal was neues von mir. Ich habe jetzt einen Weg gefunden meine Wobbler noch kleiner zu bauen. Die haben jetzt kein Innenleben aus Styrodur mehr, sondern im Inneren befindet sich nun nur noch etwas Heißkleber und eine Unterwicklung aus gedubbter Wolle. Sozusagen ein offener Guß. Ist der Rohling bemalt wird er nicht gelackt sondern mit einer weiteren Schickt Epoxy versiegelt - fertig ist die Laube, bzw das Bärschlein.:m


----------



## holle (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist echt der hammer was du da für mikro-teile baust. ich hab auch schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt solche super-kleinen für die sbiros zu machen. 
wären eigentlich diese pfeifen-reiniger-artigen teile aus chenille die es im bastelladen gibt brauchbar? oder allgemein chenille-wolle? 

die sehen fast wie bemalte und bestückte bohnen aus  nicht falsch verstehen...

grüsse, holle


----------



## Pelznase (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

macht bestimmt spass auf diesen minis augen aufzumalen...:q


----------



## Crossi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi bonex

wie kommst du nur mit so kleinen teilen klar? mir würden die dinger immer aus den pfoten schnipsen. aber mal wieder super die minis!!

und sorry ich hab immer noch kein micro.#d


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Diese Minis sind extrem leicht zu handeln weil ich sie einfach in den Bindestock klemme um sie zu bearbeiten. dann kann ich sich auch gleich drehen dabei und sie so von alles Seiten sehen wärend das Epoxy verläuft!
Mit Sbirullinos müßte man die Teile gut fischen können, ansonsten extrem feine Schnüre und Spinnzeug benutzen oder schwere Fliegenrute


----------



## Kalex (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bastler,
ich verfolge diesen Thread nun auch schon einige Zeit. Ergebnis: Balzaholz Plexiglas und Draht liegen schon im Keller.
Was mir noch fehlt ist ein Info zu Epoxy. Was zum Teufel ist das? Kleber?Lack? Gibt es eine andere Bezeichnung dafür? Vielleicht einen Markenname? 
Was ich auch nirgens lesen konnte ist Heißkleber. Der müsste doch für Balsaholz auch hervorragend geeignet sein, oder nicht?
Bitte um Hilfe, der Winter ist nicht mehr lang:m


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zb von conrad

Die Einstellung ist honigartig zähflüssig. Schnell und absolut fest verbindet es alle Metallsorten, Holz und viele Kunststoffe miteinander. Dabei wird die Klebestelle nicht glashart und spröde, sondern bleibt zähelastisch, kann viel Arbeit aufnehmen und ist deshalb hochbelastbar. Vor der Aushärtung fließt es in die Poren der Teile und garantiert damit eine sehr feste Verbindung. 5-Minuten-Epoxyd greift Styropor® nicht an, ist selbst aber lösungsmittelbeständig.








mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kalex (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Lachsy!
Also ein Kleber! Vielen Dank für die Abbildungen, muss man den Epoxy nehmen? Und grundiert Ihr damit auch?


----------



## holle (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

von heisskleber kann ich zum kleben von balsaholz nur abraten. hält nicht... epoxid-2-komponenten-harz  ( günstig auch dort zu haben http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/index.html?http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/group_038.html ) ist als kleber und glasur oberopti wie lachsy schon geschrieben hat. 

grüsse, holle

ps: nehme ein niedrigviskoses beschichtungs-system, ist am anfang schön flüssig und wird nach und nach zäher bis es am ende dann bissfest ist


----------



## Kalex (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aha, 2 Komponenten Harz nennt man das Zeug. Hoffe die im Baumarkt können damit was anfangen. Werde aber auch gleich mal Conrad einen Besuch abstatten. Und dann brauch ich auch keinen Klarlack mehr als Finish?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## noose (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi schau auch mal hier

http://www.r-g.de

dann auf Shop


----------



## Kalex (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So Epoxy Kleber ist besorgt. Danke für die Tipps. Jetzt kann es losgehen.


----------



## holle (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch ein feiner link noose. thanx :m


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sodele mein erster Guß ist fertig. Muss den wobber noch etwas nacharbeiten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine anderen. Frisch aus der Gußform. 

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/5829/wobbler2er.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich werd bekloppt! Voll geil die Teile! Da kann ich nicht mitstinken!


----------



## holle (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na also!
funktioniert ja superst! :m


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kalex
aber Achtung, wie ich in diesem Trööt schon berichtet habe, eignet sich Epoxi bei Balsaholz nicht besonders. Balsa ist ein poriger Naturstoff und da das Epoxi beim Abbinden warm wird dehnt sich die Luft im Inneren des Wobblerrohlings aus und bildet dann häßliche Blasen. Bei Kunstschaum (Styrodur) passiert das nicht in diesem Maße weil die Poren nicht miteinander verbunden sind (also ist das Material nicht durchgängig). 

Bei Balso solltest Du 2 Schichten Epoxy auftragen. Die erste Schicht nur hauchdünn zum Versiegeln und dann erst das eigendliche Oberflächenfinish.

Heißkleber benutze ich nur als Unterbau für die absoluten Minis.


----------



## holle (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch mal gelesen, dass manche holz-bauer die teile vorher mit leinöl einpinseln (und somit versiegeln) und abtrocknen lassen... und später dann farbe und epox


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Öl? weiß nicht ob das gut ist? Aber 2 K-Klarlack könnte auch gut gehen. Mit Binderfarbe habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie läßt sich zwar gut schleifen aber sie ist im Prinzip auch offen also atmungsaktiv


----------



## holle (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat mich auch gewundert...
aber wenn das zeug ausgehärtet ist, ist es wie plastik (linoleum=leinöl)

würde aber auch den klarlack empfehlen. geht schneller ...


----------



## Pelznase (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi,

balsa einfach mit clou holzsiegel dicht machen, danach nochmal fein nachschmiergeln. mein epoxid entwickelt zwar keine wärme, aber wenn mir die farbe beim bemalen zu langsam trocknet, dann nehm ich einen fön, hatte dabei noch nie blasenbildung. hab jetzt auch hartstyropor ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass balsa/holz um einiges besser zu bearbeiten ist. sehe nur einen nachteil, dass es nicht ganz billig ist, aber wenn man die dinge eh nur für sich selbst macht, ist das ja auch egal.

bild: alte balsa-wobbler, die ich mit neuen augen versehen hab, weil mein neues epoxidharz ausprobiert werden wollte. der grössere wobbler ist einer meiner ersten. die erste bemalung war noch ohne airbrush. hat aber schon gefangen und ich musste ihn dann auch neu bemalen. jetzt sind da 6 schichten rutenlack und 2 schichten epoxid drauf-wird immer schwieriger die ösen freizuschneiden


----------



## holle (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

1a teile!

airbrush sieht richtig gut aus. die wobbler natürlich auch... |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaube ich muss mal nach Mülheim kommen 

sag mal wie machst du die halterung in die tauchschaufel ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
schöne Dinger - wie groß?

ach ja kannst Du mal ein Bild von dem Clou Holzsiegel einstellen (Packung)


----------



## Crossi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi pelzase.
die lackierung ist ja der  oberhammer. was hast du für ne airbrushpistole?


----------



## Pelznase (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke erstmal.

die wobbler sind 11cm und 6,5cm gross (ohne schaufel)-riesig was? hab grad kein holzsiegel da, hab nur yachtlack von clou. dieser lack ist auch nicht schlecht, aber bei holzsiegel reicht ein anstrich aus..... findest bei www.clou.de bilder und infos zu holzsiegel.

hab ne iwata hp-b airbrush-pistole. ist schon ein recht gutes teil, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. ne billigere 2mm pistole mit doppel-funktion reicht auch völlig aus.

@lacksy
so wie ich das mit den schaufeln gemacht habe, kannst du es bei deinen gusswobblern wohl nicht ganz machen. wird nicht sehr hilfreich sein, hab dir aber ne skizze gemacht. den draht hab ich mit stabilit an die schaufel geklebt bzw. gespachtelt-ist aber nicht unbedingt wichtig. andere bastler lassen den draht unter der schaufel offen. jetzt würd ich statt stabilit epoxid nehmen und diese stelle nicht mehr übermalen.


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach so das sind solche Riesenteile!!!|supergri Hab mich schon gewundert wie du die feinen Linien mit dem Brush machst#c  Wußte ja nicht das das Fahrbahnmarkierungen sind Trotzdemnicht übel!
Ist das Aerocolorvon Schmincke?
Was hast Du als Schablonennetz genommen?


----------



## Lachsy (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja bei mir wäre es anders. 
kannste hier sehn http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=291888

muss jetzt noch von den Ösenhalterung ein Abdruck machen

aber schön zu sehen wie du es machst .sehen tool aus

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lacksy, meinste nicht, dass es zu wenig ist, die öse nur an der kunststoffschaufel zu befestigen? wie siehts mit materialermüdung aus? und wieviel kg kannste an so einen wobbler hänger?

bondex, die einen machen sich microben an die angel-andere hängen sich was ordendliches dran. fahrbahnmarkierung...tztz. jo, nehm schminckefarbe und als netzmuster insektennetze, die man sich vors fenster hängt.


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

glaube ich nicht pelznase,
die schaufel selber ist fast bis zur mitte im wobbler verankert, und aus Polycarbonat. ich werde Makrolon benutzen. Ich werde mal an einem fertigen Wobbler testen wieviel kilo sie hält

hier so sieht die tauchschaufel im orginal aus

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na, dann will ich diesem Super-Thread einen Beitrag hinzufügen. Ich habe das Nordin-Buch zu Weihnachten bekommen und habe jetzt mal so'n büschen gebastelt. 

Hier mal ein Zalt im Nachbau, wird jetzt noch geölt, grundiert, bemalt und epoxiert. Erster Probelauf (Badewanne) war gut.

Was sagt ihr, Experten?:m


----------



## Crossi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na mein lieber scholli...sieht jetzt schon super aus!

aus was ist der denn gebaut? aus wat fürn holz und wieviel wiegt er?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> na mein lieber scholli...sieht jetzt schon super aus!



Danke! Aber es stehen noch schwierige Dinge bevor - noch kann alles schief gehen!



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> aus was ist der denn gebaut? aus wat fürn holz und wieviel wiegt er?



Kiefernholz, 15-20g (also deutlich leichter als das Original).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Kiefernholz, 15-20g (also deutlich leichter als das Original).



ähh, stimmt gar nicht! Der wiegt auch 20g! Der 14er ist schwerer...


----------



## holle (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ wasserpatscher

ein super-teil!

du erwähntest das ölen. was steht im buch darüber? mit leinöl?

grüsse, holle


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> @ wasserpatscher
> 
> ein super-teil!
> 
> ...



Es heißt: je nach Holzart 1-5 Tage in Leinöl und Terpentin (halbe-halbe) 
_baden_ und dann vor dem Weiterbearbeiten fünf Tage trocknen.


----------



## holle (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke! :m

son buch ist schon was feines|supergri


so, notiert....

grüsse, holle


----------



## Crossi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kiefernholz is auch nich so das beste. mit ölen mag es ja gehen. aber ich nehm spritzspachtel vom karosseriebauer. leider gast das kiefernholz stark beim besprühen. ich nehm jetzt  (hört hört!!) mahagoni. is sehr festes holz und gast nur ganz minimal.

@wasserpatscher
lass uns wissen wie es ausging!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> kiefernholz is auch nich so das beste. mit ölen mag es ja gehen.



Also Hans Nordin schwört auf eher leichte Hölzer wie Balsa, Kiefer, vor allem Abachi (wird im Saunabau verwendet) und für sinkende Wobbler auch schon mal Eiche. Und er macht das schon Jahre, bzw Jahrzehnte, mit beeindruckenden (und toll bemalten!, nicht gebrushten!) Ergebnissen!


----------



## Crossi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das buch hab ich auch - kann ich nur empfehlen.

na ich nehm ja kein öl - sonder spritzspachtel. 
und da gast mir das leichte holz zuviel.ich kann nämlich nich solange warten|supergri .
probier mal hartholz wenn du an sowas rankommst...wenn nich kann ich dir auch was schicken. wegen meiner auch schon vorgesägt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> probier mal hartholz wenn du an sowas rankommst...wenn nich kann ich dir auch was schicken. wegen meiner auch schon vorgesägt.



*Hartholz* - musste da nich' stundenlang feilen? Also der Zalt hat mich vom Sägen bis zum Feinschliff (ohne Kleben und Bebleien etc) etwa 'ne Stunde gekostet, nicht mehr. Und wie sieht's mit Gewicht und Schwimmfähigkeit aus?


----------



## Crossi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja mit dekupiersäge und schleifmaschine brauch ich ca. 20 bis 30 min...

schwimmen und wobbeln tun se mittlerweile bestens. vor allem fliegen die schön weit.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> naja mit dekupiersäge und schleifmaschine brauch ich ca. 20 bis 30 min...



OK, die Dekupiersäge hatte ich auch, aber mein Bandschleifer macht Ärger! Deshalb bezog sich die Stunde auf reine Handarbeit mit Raspel, Feile und Schleifpapier. Bohren dann wieder mit Ständermaschine, Rückennut mit großer Handsäge.



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> schwimmen und wobbeln tun se mittlerweile bestens. vor allem fliegen die schön weit.



Was wiegt denn so ein 10cm-Wobbler mit ohne Blei, aus Hartholz!?


----------



## muddyliz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann will ich diesem Super-Thread einen Beitrag hinzufügen. Ich habe das Nordin-Buch zu Weihnachten bekommen und habe jetzt mal so'n büschen gebastelt.
> 
> Hier mal ein Zalt im Nachbau, wird jetzt noch geölt, grundiert, bemalt und epoxiert. Erster Probelauf (Badewanne) war gut.
> 
> Was sagt ihr, Experten?:m


Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Achte v.a. auf den Verlauf der Holzmaserung im Schwanzbereich, dort sollte die Maserung möglichst parallel mit der Kontur verlaufen. Bei deinem Wobbler läuft die Maserung diagonal und dadurch besteht hier erhöhte Bruchgefahr.
Ansonsten sieht er schon gut aus.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deinem Wobbler läuft die Maserung diagonal und dadurch besteht hier erhöhte Bruchgefahr.
> Ansonsten sieht er schon gut aus.



Habe ich auch drüber nachgedacht, aber bei einem Bananenwobbler ist das so 'ne Sache! Wenn's hinten passt, wird's vorne kritisch (hoffentlich liest das kein BF-Bulle!). Und in die dicke Epoxischicht zusammen mit dem Stahlrückgrat hatte ich auch noch diverse Hoffnungen gesetzt!
|kopfkrat


----------



## muddyliz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bezog sich die Stunde auf reine Handarbeit mit Raspel, Feile und Schleifpapier.


Viel schneller geht es so: Mit der Flex (60er bis 80er Schmirgelpapierscheibe) grob die Kontur ausarbeiten. Unbedingt Staubmaske dabei tragen. Für's Feinere gibt es kleine Gummiwalzen, auf die man eine Schmirgelpapierrolle aufziehen kann. Die spannt man in die Bohrmaschine und die Bohrmaschine kommt in nen Ständer. Nacharbeiten von Hand mit feinem Schmirgelpapier.


----------



## muddyliz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Habe ich auch drüber nachgedacht, aber bei einem Bananenwobbler ist das so 'ne Sache! Wenn's hinten passt, wird's vorne kritisch (hoffentlich liest das kein BF-Bulle!). Und in die dicke Epoxischicht zusammen mit dem Stahlrückgrat hatte ich auch noch diverse Hoffnungen gesetzt!


Ach ja, hab gerade gesehen, dass du ja ne durchgehende Achse hast. Dann spielt die Maserung keine Rolle. Ich dachte, du hättest überall Schraubösen, nicht nur unten.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hab gerade gesehen, dass du ja ne ...



...wirklich tolle Anglerhomepage hast!


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase

Zitat
bondex, die einen machen sich microben an die angel-andere hängen sich was ordendliches dran. fahrbahnmarkierung...tztz.

Ich habe auch mal wieder gebunden und meine sind deutlich kleiner!!!    Aber vielleicht gehen die nicht als Wobbler sondern eher als Fliegen durch. #c Trotzdem wollte ich sie Euch nicht vorenthalten|kopfkrat 

jo, nehm schminckefarbe und als netzmuster insektennetze, die man sich vors fenster hängt.

Die Farben habe ich auch, aber schon lange nicht mehr benutzt. Fliegengaze ist nicht schlecht. Schade daß es das Gewebe nicht mit runden Öffnungen gibt oder besser noch in Schuppenförmigen


----------



## Kalex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich trau mich ja gar nicht zu fragen, wenn man als Wobblerbauanfänger in diesen Trööt einsteigt, ist man erstmal gelehmt vor Staunen, Hochachtung und Neid.#6 
Ich mach mal 'nen Kniefall vor eurer Leistung und schreib mal so weiter.
Also, habe jetzt mal angefangen zu schnitzen. Dabei bin ich auf 2 Probleme gestoßen.
1. Wie schneide ich am besten Plexiglas?
2. Womit tragt ihr den Epoxikleber auf?

Habe das Plexi mit der Stichsäge gesägt und dann am Schleifstein in Form gebracht. Das ging einigermaßen, wahr aber nicht sehr elegant.
Den Kleber habe ich mit einem Spatel aufgetragen. Das wird aber zu dick und ungleichmässig, blasen hat es aber nicht gegeben.
Nehm ich 'nen Pinsel, kann ich den danach doch wegwerfen oder?

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kalex 
also Plexiglas kann man gut mit der Laubsäge schneiden und dann auf dem Schleifteller einer Flex in Form schleifen. Wenn das Plexi ganz dünn ist läßt es sich auch mit einer guten Papierschere schneiden, das mach ich immer so, dann braucht man es nur noc mit einer Holzfeile (kleines Brett mit Schleifpapier beklebt) etwas nachrunden.

Epoxy trage ich immer mit der Dubbingnadel (Fliegenbindewerkzeug) auf, damit läßt es sich auch gut mischen. Wenn das Zeug hart ist kann man Reste gut mit einem Taschenmesser wieder von der Nadel abkratzen. Man kann aber wahlweise auch einen dünnen Edelstahldraht oä verwenden


----------



## holle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

epox kannst du mit essig-essenz aus dem pinsel waschen oder wie stephan schonmal in einem anderen thema gesagt hatte bis zum nächsten einsatz in aceton stellen. ich selber wasche ihn mit essig-essenz aus, geht gut. pinsel in der essig-essenz auswaschen und dann in haushaltskrepp ausdrücken. das so oft wiederholen bis das zeug draussen ist. und weiche pinsel verwenden #6


----------



## Gralf (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau mich ja gar nicht zu fragen, wenn man als Wobblerbauanfänger in diesen Trööt einsteigt, ist man erstmal gelehmt vor Staunen, Hochachtung und Neid.#6



Hallo Karsten. Ich trau mich auch gar nicht zu antworten. Aber du schlägst dich anscheinend mit den gleichen Problemen herum wie ich. 

Ich hab mir einfach Großpackung Billigpinsel gekauft. Die werfe ich dann weg. Beim Praktiker Baumarkt haben die mir gesagt das es kein Lösungsmittel für Epoxy gibt. Den Tip von Holle mit Essig werde ich probieren. Jedenfalls bekomme ich mit dem Pinsel eine glatte Oberfläche und kleine unebenheiten verschwinden. 

Ich schleife 3mm Plexi am Schleifbock in Form. So unelegant ist das doch nicht. Vorher klebe ich einen Papierausdruck der Tauchschaufel auf das Plexi und schneide einen Rohling mit der Puksäge. Dann halte ich das mit der Kombizange sogar an den groben Stein (Mit Gefühl). Besser kann ich die Rundungen nicht sägen.


----------



## holle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

essig-essenz! 25 prozentige säure. nicht zu verwechseln mit dem normalen essig den jeder zuhause hat. 
funktioniert hundertpro, so wie ichs beschrieben habe :m


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Jungs,
danke für die Tipps! Dann bin ich ja doch gar nicht so weit von der richtigen Technik entfernt. Wo bekommt man Essig-Essenz? Ich habe viele Pinsel, will die nur nicht zerstören, weil teuer. Gestern habe ich mal wieder 2 Wobbler geschnitzt. Beide habe ich versaut:c 
Ich habe erst die Form geschnitzt, den Draht reingelegt und zuletzt den Schnitt für die Tauchschaufel und für das Blei gemacht. Und das ging voll daneben#q. Aber Übung macht den Meister.
O.k einer wobbelt schon. Ich bin begeistert. Das hat mich sehr bestätigt, das das eine sehr gute Freizeit beschäftigung ist. Kanns kaum erwarten die am Teich zu testen.


Viele Grüsse Karsten


----------



## holle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die gibts auch billig im supermarkt. kommt halt nur auf die hohe konzentration (25 prozentig) an. soviel ich weiss sind im epox irgendwelche enzyme am wirken die durch die amine in der säure gelöst werden, oder so in der art... |kopfkrat

übung macht den meister  immer dran bleiben, dann schaffen wirs


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Holle,
werde mal meinen Baumarkt abklappern. Die kennen mich ja schon.
Und wenn ich es dann kann hole ich mir auch einen Luftpinsel!


----------



## holle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nochwas zu den tauchschaufeln. beidseitig mit klebeband versehen splitterts nicht beim schneiden. 
habe auch einen link gefunden wo man sich tauchschaufel-schablonen runterladen kann. da isser http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download_tips.htm
die Diving Lip Patterns sinds...


grüsse, holle


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr geiler Link!
Habe erstmal alles runtergezogen.

Danke!


----------



## Pelznase (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> O.k einer wobbelt schon. Ich bin begeistert. Das hat mich sehr bestätigt, das das eine sehr gute Freizeit beschäftigung ist. Kanns kaum erwarten die am Teich zu testen.



das wird noch besser, wenn du damit was fängst oder gleich jemanden mit gekauften wobbler fangtechnisch alt aussehen lässt 
bin auf die ersten bilder gespannt.


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oje Bilder traue ich mich ja gar nicht. Ich spiel halt noch in der Kreisklasse gegenüber Euch. Aber ich arbeite dran. Noch ist keiner reif für ein Foto, aber ich werde bei Zeiten welche reinstellen.


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nehmt doch kein plexiglas nehmt als tauchschaufel Makrolon

ist bedeutend besser, und bricht nicht 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt als tauchschaufel Makrolon



Ist das besser als Polycarbonat? kann man es einfach verformen, um den Wobbler nachzutrimmen? wo kriegt man's, wie teuer?


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das besser als Polycarbonat? kann man es einfach verformen, um den Wobbler nachzutrimmen? wo kriegt man's, wie teuer?



es ist Polycarbonat
schaust du bei ebay nach Makrolon, dort gibt es von 2mm bis zu 12 mm und dicker 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe auch gerade gelesen, das Plexi gerade in kaltem Wasser schnell brüchig wird. Lexan soll die beste Alternative sein. Google sagt Lexan ist Polycarbonat. Guckst Du hier:http://www.kern-gmbh.de/index_gloss...-gmbh.de/kunststoff/service/glossar/lexan.htm
Bei Makrolon steht übrigens das selbe.


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bekomme ich Makrolo/Lexan auch nicht übers IN. Also im Baumarkt oder Bastlerladen?


----------



## perch (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tach auch,
makrolon gibt´s hier... http://www.kunststoffhandel-rexin.de/acrylglas.cgi?seite=makrolon

bei nachfrage gibt´s reststücke,die man sich "portofreundlich" zuschneiden
lassen kann.
gruß marcel


----------



## Kalex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie dick muss das den sein? Mein Plexi hat 2mm. Kann das dünner sein, weil unzerbrechlich?


----------



## perch (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kalex
kommt drauf an wie groß der wobbler ist.
benutze makrolon von 1-3mm.
findest eigentlich alles hier im thread.
gibt aber auch ein klasse buch" wobbler/topmodelle im eigenbau"
isbn 3-275-01309-2


----------



## holle (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und hier mal ein link der für die giesser unter uns gold wert ist und auch mal zeigt was für ein haufen arbeit in so einer form steckt.

nur damit ihr mal wisst was wir uns für ne mühe machen:q 

http://www.tackleunderground.com/board/kb.php?mode=article&k=48&highlight=mold 


grüsse, holle


----------



## Pelznase (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

netter link, auch wenn dort der guss aus nur einem teil beschrieben wird. aber man kann zumindest sehen, wie es gemacht wird.

was ist wohl aufwendiger 10 wobbler zu schnitzen oder 10 zu giessen?


----------



## Kalex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das denke ich auch. Habe gestern angefangen in Serie zu gehen. Also quasi Rohlinge, Tauchschafeln etc. vorzubereiten und später nur noch die schönen Arbeiten zu machen. Mit Balsa geht die Form doch echt schnell.
O.k. so endgeil wie gegossen werden die nicht, aber wenn man gar nicht mehr sieht das die selbstgemacht sind ist es doch auch ******* oder?
Außerem, schnitzen beruhigt!


----------



## Pelznase (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum werden die nicht wie gegossene? das modell macht man eigentlich auch von hand. da gibts im aussehen keinen unterschied. einzige unterschied ist der, dass die gegossenen alle gleich sein können bzw. sind. das ist bei geschnitzten wobblern nur mit grosser mühe zu machen, wenns überhaupt klappt.
dafür sinds wirkliche unikate, wo man sich auch noch so richtig ärgern kann, wenn man ein besonders gutes teil versemmelt:q.


----------



## Kalex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh ja in versemmeln kenne ich mich schon aus. Das war das erste was ich gelernt habe.|rolleyes


----------



## Kalex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was benutzt Ihr für Airbrush-Pistolen?
Und was muss man dabei beachten?


----------



## Lachsy (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kalex, ich benutze die von conrad für knappe 50 € 







Die Spritzpistole AB 200 ist ein professionelles Gerät mit Double-Action-Technik für den Modellbauer, Grafiker oder Retuscheur. Die Pistole ist mit einer 0,2 mm Düse ausgerüstet und eignet sich daher für feinste Detailarbeiten wie feine Linien, technische Illustrationen, kleine tonverlaufende Flächen oder Arbeiten an Masken. Geeignet für feinstpigmentierte Farben, Lasur- und Wasserfarben.
Technische Daten: Arbeitsdruck 1,5 bis 3,5 bar · Sprühdüse 0,2 mm, Farbbecher 2 ml · Regelung Double-Action · Gehäuselänge 142 mm

da ich kein kompressor habe, benutze ich eine wiederaufladbare Luftflasche, diese fülle ich mit einer Fussluftpumpe wieder auf. ISt nebenbei auch noch etwas sport  könnte genausogut immer zur Tanke fahren 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kalex schrieb: schnitzen beruhigt!

giessen übrigens auch, wenn man nur die (giftigen) dämpfe tief genug einatmet :q:q:q

scherz

bin auch drüber mich mit meiner airbrush anzufreunden. ist schon was anderes als die dosen... 

grüsse, holle


----------



## Kalex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
Vielen Dank für die Info. Sowas suche ich.  Wo hast Du den die wiederaufladbare Druckluftdose her? Dat wär was für Mudders Jüngsten!


----------



## Lachsy (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine sieht eher aus wie die luftpullen für taucher 
ist auch von der Firma schneider

sowas wäre doch was
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7381664639

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kalex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spritzpistole AB 200 ist ein professionelles Gerät...



Yo habe gerade mal bei Conrad geschaut. Is ja echt 'n geiles Teil. Danach steht das AB übrigens für Anrufbeantworter.|muahah:   Also wenn ich mal nicht zu erreichen bin sprecht auf meine Airbrush-Pistole:m


----------



## Kalex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
das is ja man ein geiles Teil. Aber die zu Fuss aufpumpen? Aber bei 20 Litern kommt man doch bestimmt recht weit, oder? Da kann man schon mal bei Zeiten zur Tanke fahren. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## holle (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was noch wichtig ist bei dieser sache:

die pistolen haben verschiedenen betriebsdruck, meistens 2-3 bar.
drum muss das teil aus dem der druck kommt auch diesen druck aufbringen, sonst funzt nix... 
hatte mir eine 2-3 bar pistole geholt und dachte ich spare mir clevererweise den kompressor wenn ich eine druckluftflasche von revell nehme. 
aber nix wars, und nun hab ich kompressor und 2 pistolen ...


----------



## Pelznase (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab schon von leuten gehört, die mit nem schlauch aus nem lkw-reifen gebrusht haben. den kann man schön voll machen und muss nicht ständig aufstehen und nachpumpen:q


----------



## holle (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab ich auch schon gehört... muss man probieren... da ist aber nichts mit druckregelung usw.


----------



## Crossi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi

wollt nur mal vermelden das es nächsten mittwoch, also am 18. (hab ich auch geburtstag:m ) bei ALDI nen Kompressor für 80 Euro gibt...

Ick schlag zu#6 ...

ansonsten würd ich gern wissen wie dick eure striche sind bei der airbrush pistole?


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Crossi
Den Aldikompressor habe ich übrigens auch, aber der ist eher was für´s Grobe ab 0,5mm-0,7mm- Düse. Die Kleinen Pistolen schließe ich nur an meinen Efbeekompressor an. Der ist deutlich leiser und vor allem bringt der trockene Luft (Der Aldikompressor rotzt zuviel Kondensswasser duirch die Schläuche!). Die kleinen Kompressoren sind einfach genauer von der Druckregelung und auch vibrationsfrei! Ich kan nur den Trolll oder den Efbee empfehlen wenn´s ums richtige Airbruschen geht. Man will schließlich nicht damit sandstrahlen!!!


----------



## Lachsy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier eine Lachsystudie :q 







er hat noch keine epoxy schicht drauf 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nene, typischer mädchenwobbler  mit federn .... meine freundin wollte auch schon, dass ich blümchen draufklebe:q. hast das netz ein bisschen verzogen, passiert mir auch immer.
warum hasse nicht die schaufel nicht mit angemalt? einfach abkleben und mitbemalen. man bekommt dann eine schöne line auf der schaufel und das wirkt besser-aus einem guss. dann zum versiegel ein stück vor dieser linie
nochmal abkleben und lackieren. häng die wobbler dann kopfüber auf und lasse den überschüssigen lack über die schaufel abtropfen. am schluss nur den lack am klebebandrand durchschneiden. auf dem bild siehste, wie ichs meine.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die tauchschaufel klebt noch nicht  ich warte auf mein material zum zuschneiden. ich klebe doch nicht meine vorlage ein 

von wegen Frauenwobbler, habe woanders richtig tolle Wobbler gesehn mit federn drauf. nur wenn ich jetzt noch aus dem keller die restliche Federabteilung hole bekomme ich hausverbot |gr: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist aus meinem 11er-Zalt von letztens geworden. Leider ist die Epoxy-Schicht stellenweise etwas trübe geworden. Das nächste Mal muss ich etwas dünner auftragen und dafür vielleicht in zwei-drei Schichten arbeiten. Dem Erfolg wird's aber - denke ich - keinen Abbruch tun.


----------



## holle (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht gut aus!

na dann dicke fische


----------



## Fangnix (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Man Leute, ist hier viiieeeelll passiert, seit dem ich die Seite das letzte mal besucht habe#6 . Muss ich irgendwann mal alles in Ruhe lesen...
Konnte die letzte Zeit leider nicht bauen, da ich einfach zu viel Stress mit Schule habe.
Jetzt wollte ich aber eventuell wieder anfangen. Eine wichtige Frage hab ich da. Welchen günstigen 2K Klarlack könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Weiß einer von euch, wie es bei den Klarlack der Firma "MIPA" mit der Qualität aussieht? Ist der für Wobbler geeignet? Gibt es u.a. bei Conrad...

Fangnix


----------



## Gralf (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aus meinem 11er-Zalt von letztens geworden. Leider ist die Epoxy-Schicht stellenweise etwas trübe geworden. Das nächste Mal muss ich etwas dünner auftragen und dafür vielleicht in zwei-drei Schichten arbeiten. Dem Erfolg wird's aber - denke ich - keinen Abbruch tun.



Eigentlich wird das glasklare Epoxy nicht trübe. Egal wie dick. 
Ist dein Epoxy nicht klar sondern milchig?


----------



## Crossi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi wasserpatscher

du mußt das epoxidharz bei ca. 60 grad aushärten lassen.


----------



## Gralf (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich erziele eine wesentlich höhere Festigkeit, wenn ich es warm aushärten lasse. Aber glasklar ist es immer.


----------



## Stefan21j (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ich auch maaa... ein Rohling der grad neben mir liegt....
Erste Versuche... und von meiner Frau nur Kritik...*heul*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Gralf schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wird das glasklare Epoxy nicht trübe. Egal wie dick.
> Ist dein Epoxy nicht klar sondern milchig?


 
Ja, das war der Grund. Ich habe auf einen Tip hier das PU-Harz von Bredmod bestellt. Erst hinterher habe ich gesehen, das im Datenblatt als Farbe "beige" steht. Mit anderen Worten: Dünne Schichten werden klar, dickere - leicht beige. Jetzt habe ich noch 'ne ganze Menge von dem Zeug...

Ich werde das mit den dünneren Schichten mal probieren. Die Fische wird's aber weniger stören glaube ich - nur mein ästhetisches Empfinden...


----------



## Kalex (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Man ein WE nichts gelesen und schon hängste hinterher. Danke nochmal für die Tipps der Airbrush-Pistolen. Habe jetzt 8 Barsch-Wobbler Rohlinge soweit fertig. Kann mich nun nicht entscheiden ob ich mit Epoxykleber die erste Schicht mache, oder mir weiße Holzversiegelung zulege. Preis wird etwa der gleiche sein schätze ich. Da ich ja noch Pinseln werde, ist weiße Grundierung wahrscheinlich besser oder?
@Fangnix
Deine Frage zu 2K Klarlack interessiert mich auch. Der fehlt mir auch noch.


----------



## Fangnix (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab nach den Sommerferien von Honeybee ein Angebot für 2K Klarlack 25€ bekommen zzg. Versand. Doch dann hab ich mit basteln aufgehört und ob die gez nun noch was übrig hat, weiß ich nicht...
Außerden ist der ohne Verdünner, also nicht zum brushen geeignet...

Fangnix


----------



## holle (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ kalex
weiss grundieren ist üblich und erforderlich wenn die farben so aussehen sollen wie sie aussehen. mach mal nen roten strich auf grünem papier... wird braun...


----------



## holle (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wichtige Frage hab ich da. Welchen günstigen 2K Klarlack könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Fangnix




http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/

nach epoxidharz 601 und härter 650 suchen. optimalst! ich verwende es auch, und siehst ja, glasklar und steinhart. 

grüsse, holle


----------



## Kalex (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was ist 'ne gute weiße Grundierung?


----------



## holle (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei holz, keine ahnung ob es da unterschiede gibt... ich nehme immer eine spraydose mattweiss bei meinen kunststoff-rohlingen. 
aber wenn du deine holzrohlinge auch erst noch versiegeln willst ist vielleicht erst eine schicht klarlack am besten und dann die weisse farbe...

ums versiegeln gings ja schon vor ein paar seiten


----------



## Kalex (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Will ja mit Grundierung versiegeln.


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wasserpatscher, Lachsy Pelznase

allesamt klasse Teile habt ihr da gemacht
Ich mu auch mal wieder basteln!


----------



## Lachsy (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so damit ihr auch mal sehen könnt wie der kleine Wobbler aus meiner gußform läuft







so nun das kleine video aus der Badewanne 
http://rapidshare.de/files/11231891/wobbler.wmv.html

ihr müsst unten auf free klicken, dann öffnet sich eine neue Seite, dann ein paar sekunden warten und den Bustabenzahlencode eingeben und ihr könnt das Video speichern

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bissel flach in der wanne, was? dieser wobbler erinnert mich stark an mann´s loud mouth, hasse den nachgebaut?


----------



## Lachsy (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> bissel flach in der wanne, was? dieser wobbler erinnert mich stark an mann´s loud mouth, hasse den nachgebaut?



könnte sie ja voll laufen lassen  nur darin will danach keiner baden zu kalt |supergri 
ähnlichkeit hat er damit, aber ich habe mir nur von meinen wobblerrohlingen ein Silikon abguß gemacht. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6 @Lachsy

super idee mit dem video #6 #6 #6 . aber wenn ich das mit der wanne mache dreht meine freundin wirklich durch |krach: .
konnte etwas langsamer laufen der wobbler in der wanne.dann sieht mans besser.

aber ich bin mal auf finish gespann ob da wieder sone super idee bei ist.


----------



## Pelznase (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

in jedem fall lassen sich solche wobbler sehr gut bemalen. kannst viel mit schablone auf der flachen seite machen oder dich anders voll auslassen.

also, viel spass


----------



## Kalex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sensationell Lachsy!
Danke für das Video! Spitzen Rohling hast Du da gegossen!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich Polycarbonatwobblerschaufeln am besten verformen kann? Ist ja doch ziemlich steif, selbst in 2mm! Geht das wirklich kalt?


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bestimmt mit der Feuerzeugflamme


----------



## Lachsy (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

verformen Keine ahnung.
habe festgestellt das sich makrolon , um vielfache leichter schneiden läßt als Plexi, plexi ist immer irgenwie geschmolzen an den schnittkanten als ich es mit dremel in form bringen wollte. das makrolon überhaupt nicht. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, man kann makrolon wirklich prima schneiden und vor allem auch sauber schleifen. Aber laut Wobblerbastelpapst Hans Nordin ist ein grosser Vorteil von Polycarbonat, dass es sich kalt verformen lässt, also man seinen Wobbler gut trimmen kann. Das konnte ich jetzt aber nicht so richtig nachvollziehen - wie gesagt, ganz schön steif, auch in 2mm! Vielleicht versuche ich tatsächlich mal das Feuerzeug?!


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke eher das Du damit ekelige Rußflecken bekommst. Am besten wäre bestimmt einen Heißluftfön. Aber wer hat den schon#c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten wäre bestimmt einen Heißluftfön.


 
Aber wenn mir der beim Wobblertrimmen ins Gewässer fällt, dann brauche ich auch keine Angel mehr - und ausserdem ist Elektrofischen verboten!!!!!!

|znaika: |znaika: |znaika:


----------



## Stefan21j (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Huhu zusammen,

Hab mich mal mit einem Plexiglasfachspezialisten unterhalten.
Habe ihm erklärt wozu ich es nutzen will.
Und er erklärte mir dann welches Glas wohl am besten geeignet sei.
Zum Makrolon....das ist wohl die billigste Art von Polyglas.
Die Nachteile sind, das sie nicht wirklich haltbar sind. Sprich grad beim EInsatz im Wasser wird daraus eher eine milchig anlaufende bis gelbliche Farbe. Ausserdem ist Makrolon wohl extrem spröde und unter Umständen zerfällt es schon beim bearbeiten, spätestens beim ersten größeren Zupfer wenn ein Stein im Weg lag.
So die Aussage....konnte es noch nicht in der Praxis testen.
Er würde für solche Bereiche das zwar teurere aber wesentlich belastbarere Acrylglas vorschlagen. Lässt sich besser verarbeiten und is auch haltbar. Die eintrübung in Verbindung mit Wasser is wohl auch nicht da...

Soviel zur Theorie. Wenn ihr andere Erfahrungen am Wasser gemacht habt, lass ich mich gern aufklären. Denn wenn ich das wesentlich günstigere Makrolon nehmen kann.... dann wäre ich natürlich auch glücklich.

LG Stefan


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Wasserpatscher
Ok das mit der Verlängerungsschnur könnte auch ein Problem geben.|kopfkrat 
Ich dachte Du wolltest es nicht direkt am Wasser machen.
Hat schon jemand Feuerzeug vorgeschlagen  Ich muss weg...


----------



## Pelznase (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch in der materialbeschreibung eines herstellers gelesen, dass sich polycarbonat kalt verformen lässt. das meint aber bestimmt eine verformung im sinne der eigentlichen anwendung. also, grosse platten, die man zb. auf gewölbten oberflächen anbringt. dabei müssen die platten aber auch fixiert werden, weil die form nicht bleibt.

wer grad erst angefangen hat wobbler zu bauen, sollte besser kupfer- oder messingblech (evtl. auch edelstahl) als schaufelmaterial nehmen, wenn er wobbler mit schlechtem lauf produziert. das lässt sich gut verbiegen.
einen drall nach links oder rechts kann bzw. sollte man mit dem verbiegen der einhängeöse ausbessern-die schaufel sollte immer letzte wahl bleiben.

wenn meine wobbler nicht wollten, hat meistens auch kein nachbiegen der schaufel geholfen. wenn sie zu wenig druck bekommen haben, konnte es auch kein biegen beseitigen.

wer unsicher ist, kann die schaufel ja etwas grösser lassen, dann den lauf testen und immer etwas nachschneiden bis es eben passt.

zum thema: unter wärme einwirkung behält polycarbonat wohl die form, aber es wird bestimmt unschön, weil sich die oberfläche auch verzieht.

[edit] wenn sich das wirklich verfärbt, werd ichs nicht testen und bei meinem blech bleiben.


----------



## holle (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gibt im moment bei 123-meins auch handliche alubleche... sowas schonmal getestet?


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beinträchtigt die Schaufel eigentlich das Laufverhalten sehr? Oder ist die nur zur Tiefenregulierung? Wie macht man es dann , dass Meerforellenwobbler ohne Tauchschaufel trotzdem wobbeln?


----------



## Lachsy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kalex, könnte es sein das mefowobbler eher Taumeln als Wobbeln?

nochwas zu makrolon. 
das es schnell bricht bei der bearbeitung  habe ich nicht festgestellt. zum anderen werden Gewächshäuser aus dem material hergestellt und sogar sportbrillen . Meine orginal wobbler Rohlinge hatten oft genug kontakt mit steinen , haben grund kontakt gehabt.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

MeFo Wobbler laufen eigentlich auch von links nach rechts. Also so'n bißchen Schwanzwackeln halt.

Zu Makrolon. Ich dacht eigentlich der Vorteil von Makrolon ist, dass es eben nicht schnell bricht, sondern weicher ist. Ich habe "Bastelglas" aus dem Baumarkt. Weiß nicht ob das nun gewöhnliches Plexi oder Makrolon oder sonst was ist. Kann mich hier jemand aufklären?


----------



## Pelznase (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boah,
du stellst ja zu allem ne frage. wenns nicht zu spröde ist wie zb. kunststoff von cd-hüllen und hart genug, dass es nicht gleich zerkratzt, wird es ok sein.
und ich denke, dass es da auch egal ist, wie es heisst und was es genau ist.
woher sollen wir wissen, was du da hast? machst du das mit absicht.....?


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fühl Dich nicht genötigt auf meine Fragen zu antworten! Wenn ich "Bastelglas" schreibe und nicht rausbekomme was das nun ist, kann ich auch nicht zu Fragen was sagen was Makrolon oder Plexi betrifft, weil ich es ja nicht weiß was ich habe. Geschnallt? Oh sorry das ist ja wieder 'ne Frage.


----------



## Stefan21j (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase...sorry dein Posting verstehe ich nicht.
Wenn jemand neu ist, und irgendwas liest, es nicht versteht und hinterfragt dann is das doch besser als wenn er es dann sein lässt weil es schief geht.
Um sich Tips zu holen is das AB doch da, oder? Und wenn er das nicht nur zu 95% sondern zu 100% wissen will soll er doch fragen.

@Lachsy
Wir haben drei Häuser weiter,so ne Art Plexiglasmanufaktur. EIgentlich eher verarbeitenden Betrieb. Sie schneiden Plexiglas mit dem Laser etc.
Meine Idee war bei ihm die Schauffeln so schneiden zu lassen wie ich sie brauch...bzw wenigstens Rohlinge.
Darauf hin kam halt das Gespräch in dem er mir das auch gezeigt hat. Also halt mit dem Spröde sein und so...


----------



## Lachsy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stefan, mag ja sein das es spröde ist. habe ich bis dato nicht festgestellt.
Makrolon ist ja auch nur der eigenname von der bayer AG das rechtlich geschütz ist. Es ist und bleibt Polycarbonat  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycarbonat

zu dem bastelglas, meist ist es PS (Polystrol) . dazu habe ich dann noch gefunden





> Plexiglas ist nur ein Markenname für Polystrol/Plastikglas



mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kalex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
das ist doch mal 'ne klare Aussage! Also einfaches Plexi. Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Gralf (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also Plexi warm umformen ist kein Problem. Mit etwas Vorsicht und Übung. Schwierig stelle ich mir das vor wenn die Tauchschaufel am Wobbler eingebaut ist und der ist fertig lackiert. Denn man kann ja nicht punktgenau erwärmen ohne Lackschicht und/Epoxyschicht zu erhitzen. Blasen und Verfärbung.

Ansonsten beim Umformen von Plexi über Biegekante zum Beispiel im Schraubstock schon beim Erwärmen leicht drücken. Dann merkt man wenns weich wird. Und dann reicht die Wärme. Sonst wird es an der Stelle braun.


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Keine Ahnung wie das Zeug heißt das ich benutze. Im Baumarkt gibt es 2 Sorten Plexi. Eimal das weiche und einmal das harte welches sofort bricht wenn man es knickt. Das andere läßt sich nicht ohne Weiteres abrechen sonder verbiegt nur und bekommt einen Knick. Dieses nehme ich immer für meine Minis. Allerdings bricht es wenn es draußen kalt ist und der Wobbler auf einen Stein knallt. Ob das dieses Macrolon ist weiß ich allerdings nicht! 
Metallschaufeln eignen sich für Miniwobbler unter 3 cm übrigens nicht weil es einfach zu schwer ist und der Lauf darunter leidet, jedenfalls mit Kupferblech. Der Wobber überschlägt sich damit auch leichter beim Wurf


----------



## Pelznase (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

damit es mal wieder was zu sehen gibt, zwei wobbler frisch bemalt, wo grad erst die augen aufgeklebt wurden-sind epoxy-augen. bilder sind ein bisschen dunkel.


----------



## Crossi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na super die wobbler#6 #6  


:g - bitte mehr Fotos


----------



## Fangnix (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Holle
Der Lack lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht sprühen, oder? Mir ist wichtig, das der so flüssig ist, das man den durch einen Airbrush jagen kann.

@pelznase
Was soll man dazu noch sagen, einfach spitze!

Fangnix


----------



## Pelznase (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man muss ja nichts sagen. nur selber eigenbauten zeigen, dass wir uns weiter gegenseitig hoch-pushen.

meine letzten wobbler hab ich aus hartstyropor gemacht und die haben einen ganz anderen lauf als holzwobbler. der ganze druck wird bei diesen wobblern ins wedeln umgesetzt. die flanken/kippen überhaupt nicht und laufen entsprechend lebhaft, schnell und aggressiv. liegt das jetzt wirklich am starken auftrieb des materials?


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe heute morgen ein bisschen experimentiert. ist nix besonders geworden. :c :c 

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2140/p10100105hv.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Case (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier sind ja richtige Kunstwerke drin. Respekt.!!
Sind die nicht zu Schade zum Angeln.?

Case


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gut das meine keine Kunstwerke sind , case  |rolleyes 

die kann ich mit guten gewissen angeln .

Aber stimmt schon hier sind kunstwerke drin, die eher in die vitrine gehören :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Case (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wieso @lachsy.?
Hab zwar nicht alle angeschaut aber der Rote ist doch echt Klasse. 
Wenn Du mal wieder Folie auf 'nen Wobbler klebst dann solltest Du die mit 'nem Föhn oder Heißluftpistole warm und geschmeidig machen. Wenn möglich vor dem Aufkleben den Wobblerkörper noch mit einer Verdünnung ( z.B. Methylenchlorid ) behandeln. Dann löst sich die Folie nicht so leicht bei den Rundungen. Nach dem Aufkleben nochmal den Föhn drauf und gut festdrücken.

Case


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gut zu wissen, ein heißluftfön habe ich ja da, muss ich mal beim nächsten probieren

Danke für den tip, case

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Case (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy..
ich verdien meine Brötchen mit dem Verkleben von Folie. Wenn Fragen hast..frag.!

Case


----------



## Pelznase (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, wenn da ne dicke schicht epoxy drauf ist, werden die unebenheiten zum grössten teil verschwinden.

allgemein mal ein paar tips zum bemalen:

erst die hellen farbe auftragen (zb. gelb-grün-schwarz). airbrush-farben decken kaum und wenn man sie deckend aufträgt, könnte man eh gleich nen pinsel nehmen-so nimmt man den farben ihre leuchtkraft. lieber die farbe leicht auftragen, dass die farbe oder der weisse grund dadrunter noch durchschimmern. so erreicht man eine schöne farbtiefe und leuchtkraft. das macht airbrush auch aus.

manche farben vertragen sich nicht (komplimentärfarben) und werden matschig, wenn man sie mischt oder übereinander aufträgt. aber man kann so farben vorsichtig trüben bzw. dunkler machen ohne ihnen viel von der leuchtkraft zu nehmen. das ist meist besser als mit schwarz farben abzudunkeln. es reicht eigentlich, wenn man sich folgendes merkt.

rot ist die komplimentärfarbe von grün
blau von orange
gelb von lila
*auch ander farben werden beim mischen matschig. zb. grün und lila, weil im grün gelb (mischung aus blau und gelb) bzw. im lila rot ist.

wers genauer wissen will, muss sich halt die farbenlehre näher ansehen.

es gibt da noch spezialfälle, wo man zb. ein gelb nicht mit einem grün mischen kann ohne ein braun zu erhalten. das passiert, wenn im gelb ein rot ist wie in indischgelb.

wenn man das alles berücksichtigt, kann man nicht mehr viel falsch machen.

ps: wusste nicht, ob ich das alles schreiben sollte, weils so klug********risch daherkommen könnte. aber ich meine, dass es sehr hilfreich sein kann und auch geld spart, wenn man farben mischen kann


----------



## Crossi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ...meine letzten wobbler hab ich aus hartstyropor gemacht und die haben einen ganz anderen lauf als holzwobbler.
> liegt das jetzt wirklich am starken auftrieb des materials?


 
da kann ich nur ja sagen. je leichter das material ist (je größer der auftrieb ist) desto verrückter wobbelt er. das kriegst du weg wenn du hinten am heck:q gewicht reintust...


----------



## Gralf (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab welche aus Styrodur gemacht. Also sehr leicht. In manche hab ich dann Blei reingemacht, weil ich Suspender wollte. Trotzdem wobbeln die bleibescherten Leichtbauwobbler besser wie Wobbler aus schwerem Holz.


----------



## Pelznase (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit blei im heck ists nicht getan-da ist übrigens schon blei drin. wenn, dann muss man auch blei oben in den rücken packen, eben so, dass sich das gewicht auf den ganzen wobbler gleichmässiger verteilt. ohne blei dort hat er einen so starken auftrieb im rücken, dass er garnicht kippen kann. schlecht finde ich das übrigens nicht, dass sie son lärm machen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch mal was aus der impressionistischen Wobbler-Werkstatt Oberursel, noch vor dem Epoxi. 

(Übrigens habe ich mal den Kleber von Bredmod als Lack getestet - der bleibt schön klar! Lag wirklich an der beigen Farbe des PUR-Resins, vielleicht nehm ich das ja zum Giessen... Oh Gott, jetzt auch noch Formen bauen? Meine Frau bringt mich um... Ah, mein Sohn ist jedenfalls auf meiner Seite - grins! )


----------



## Pelznase (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich direkte nachbauten nicht sooooo mag. aber ich weiss, wie schwer es ist, die teile nur mit pinsel zu bemalen. muss mal gucken, evtl. finde ich auch noch gepinselte, wenn die auch so gut wie deine sind, dann zeig ich sie auch her.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn die auch so gut wie deine sind, dann zeig ich sie auch her.



Nu werd' ich rot!

Hier sind se mit Lack (also malen ist einfach mehr mein Ding als sprühen)


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen doch super aus #6 

meinste dein frau rebiliert wenn du gußformen machst? mein freund macht es ja auch nicht :q :q :q  er hilft sogar dabei 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin

ne, ich quäl mich mit dem epoxy rum, das zeug flockt irgendwie immer aus. das hat wohl einen kälteschock bekommen........... trotzdem hab ichs mit viel glück geschafft 2 wobbler fertig zu bekommen.

krebsattrappen waren immer sehr gut für unsere barsche. angle gern mit braunen doppelschwanz-twister und gummikrebsen auf barsch. so ist dann dieses ding entstanden. der lauf ist ganz interessant. beim leichten einkurbeln wobblet der krebs, bei nem starken ruck "springt" er, wie ein flüchtender krebs halt. war nicht so geplant. denke mal, dass die form dafür verantwortlich ist. die kupferblätter machen einen höllen lärm. die klimpern so laut, dass ich fast glaube, alle fische zu verjagen-wird sich noch zeigen.

beim fischwobbler hab ich kiemen und augenhöhlen ausgearbeitet. das sieht nicht nur besser aus als kiemen zu malen, es geht auch noch viel schneller.


----------



## Pelznase (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

grrr, die bilder wurden nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## Pelznase (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

3. versuch

[edit] wasn das? naja, versuch es dann später nochmal........


----------



## Pelznase (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

komisch, als ichs mehrfach probiert habe, waren die bilder etwas über 80kb gross.

*hoffentlich klappt dat jetz´


----------



## Lachsy (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

uiiii was das, eine Biene die Rückwärts schwimmt ?

sieht auf jedenfall klasse aus #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist ein krebs, lachsy. die schnipsen sich doch immer mit ihrem schwanz rückwärts ...


----------



## Kalex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht ja sehr geil aus! Vor allem sehr geile Idee. Aber bei Grundkontakt könntest Du Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Pelznase (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, der haken liegt schon recht frei und ist auch etwas gross. kommen auch noch neue haken dran, die waren nur zum testen da.

den krebs kann man echt für ne biene halt (maaayaaa, isch hab hunger.).


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse wie immer
und wie schwimmt das Ding? Bewegung Lauf Tiefe?


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier kommt mein goldi . warum wohl  ich habe blattgold aufgelegt.

wenn er trocken ist darf ich den überschuss abpinseln

http://img354.*ih.us/img354/8683/goldi1hb.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wasn zufall. hab hier blattmetall liegen und überlege, ob ichs wagen soll. hatte schon 2 fehlschläge. bin übrigens von tackleunderground angeregt worden, da sind wirklich sehr schöne wobbler zu bestaunen.
wie hasse die färbung des metalls hinbekommen? erhitzt? bis auf die falten find ichs sehr schön. die bekommt man auch irgendwie weg. such grad nach faqs im net.......
das zeug ist echt übel, ne? reisst ein, wenn man zu stark atmet usw.:q

@bondex: 1,5m tauchtiefe+ruhig aktion, aber lärmt/rasselt wie verrückt.


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> wasn zufall. hab hier blattmetall liegen und überlege, ob ichs wagen soll. hatte schon 2 fehlschläge. bin übrigens von tackleunderground angeregt worden, da sind wirklich sehr schöne wobbler zu bestaunen.
> wie hasse die färbung des metalls hinbekommen? erhitzt? bis auf die falten find ichs sehr schön. die bekommt man auch irgendwie weg. such grad nach faqs im net.......
> das zeug ist echt übel, ne? reisst ein, wenn man zu stark atmet usw.:q
> 
> @bondex: 1,5m tauchtiefe+ruhig aktion, aber lärmt/rasselt wie verrückt.



die falten liegen an der anlegemilch, bekommste fast nicht ohne hin. muss mal mit einem feineren pinsel versuchen sie aufzutregen
Das blattgold ist so gefärbt. ist ja auch eher Schlagmetall .Vor allem ist bei dem zeug, ein und ausatmen
, sowie hastige bewegungen verboten |supergri 

morgen bekommt er den schutzlack extra dafür erstmal verpasst

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ahso, die anlegemilch ist das. mist, hätte die wohl rausdrücken müssen. ist dann der 3. fehlversuch. aber, ich muss noch bis morgen warten bis die milch trocken ist, um dann den überschuss "abzufegen". hast du auch streifen aufgelegt? am schluss versuch ichs mal die falten mit watte rauszupolieren.

ps: finde im net nichts. lade immer nur auf kitschigen bastelseiten....


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ahso, die anlegemilch ist das. mist, hätte die wohl rausdrücken müssen. ist dann der 3. fehlversuch. aber, ich muss noch bis morgen warten bis die milch trocken ist, um dann den überschuss "abzufegen". hast du auch streifen aufgelegt? am schluss versuch ichs mal die falten mit watte rauszupolieren.
> 
> ps: finde im net nichts. lade immer nur auf kitschigen bastelseiten....



bei uns steht drin nach 15 minuten kannste das blattgold bzw schalgmetall auflegen, dann sollste es andrücken. du hast 1 std zeit, das blattglod aufzulegen,dann wäre die anlegemilch komplett trocken .

Du kannst es auch mit einem weichen tuch noch nachpolieren. Wenn du magst scanne ich dir mal die anleitung davon

Wie gesagt ich wollte nur testen ob es geht 
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, habs grad gesehen, dass es nach 15 min trocken ist-trau mich aber nicht. pn ist raus.


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> jo, habs grad gesehen, dass es nach 15 min trocken ist-trau mich aber nicht. pn ist raus.



trau dich, wenn es nix wird ziehste es ab 

mail geht gleich raus 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## aeroplan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns steht drin nach 15 minuten kannste das blattgold bzw schalgmetall auflegen, dann sollste es andrücken. du hast 1 std zeit, das blattglod aufzulegen,dann wäre die anlegemilch komplett trocken .
> 
> Du kannst es auch mit einem weichen tuch noch nachpolieren. Wenn du magst scanne ich dir mal die anleitung davon
> 
> ...



 @lachsy

 kleiner tip: restauratoren verwenden EIKLAR; trocknet sehr schnell und hältnach überzug mit lack bomenfest! kostet: 1EI

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> @lachsy
> 
> kleiner tip: restauratoren verwenden EIKLAR; trocknet sehr schnell und hältnach überzug mit lack bomenfest! kostet: 1EI
> 
> gruss aeroplan



danke aeroplan, gut das ich kein Ei Esse bin, dann kann ich für sowas missbrauchen 

@pelznase mail geht raus

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Lachsi
schöner Wobbler

Pelz
rasselt der Wobbler wegen den Spinnblättern oder hast Du Kugeln eingebaut?

PS. Ich benutze Anlageöl von Charbonel geht bis zu 3 Stunden. Muß sehr dünn aufgetragen werden


----------



## Pelznase (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ei ist ne gute idee, war nicht umsonst lange zeit ein gängiges malmittel. darum nehmen es auch restauratoren. heute nimmt man schellack-glaub ich. werd aber gleich ne schicht epoxy auflegen und dann noch leicht brushen.
der metalleffekt gefällt mir so sehr sehr gut. jetzt muss ich nurnoch transparente wobbler machen können.

bondex: ja, die kupferblätter schlagen beim wobbeln gegen den balsakörper-gibt bestimmt nach ner weile macken. das ist so laut, dass ich angst habe die fisch zu verjagen. wollte erst kleine twister statt der metallblätter nehmen, aber der weichmacher könnte den lack abgreifen.


----------



## Lachsy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so jetzt sieht er besser aus 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy
Sieht ja wie immer super aus.Aber Blattgold? Ist das nich zu teuer?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> Sieht ja wie immer super aus.Aber Blattgold? Ist das nich zu teuer?



nein, es ist schlagmetall, kein echtes blattgold
und teuer ist es auch nicht, 25 blätter um die 6 €

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich dacht schon Ihr spielt jetz in einer anderen Liga|kopfkrat .


----------



## Pelznase (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, dafür hat sie diamanten in den rasseln verbaut, klingt einfach am besten jo, ist echt besser geworden. viel glatter als mein teil.........#q


----------



## Lachsy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

musst du alles veraten?
sollte ein geheimnis bleiben mit den 1 Karat als rasseln 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Echte Flußperlen gehen aber auch ganz gut. Einfach in eine Platinhüle kippen und dann ab damit (in nen Stubben!)


----------



## Crossi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So jetzt mal einer von mir... Leider noch ohne schaufel. Die Säge steht in der eiskalten werkstatt - Ich geh da nich rein#d #d !!!

Das Ding is ein Guß , 7,5 cm lang und stolze 20 gramm schwer|supergri .

Bis zum nächsten der Crossi#h


----------



## Lachsy (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

crossi, vollguß?????

benutzt die die ösen aus dem baumarkt oder spezielle ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nee kein Vollguß. Ich meinte damit, das der nicht aus Holz is. Hät ich glaub ich auch nich schreiben brauchen|kopfkrat . Bisher war nur Klarlack drauf und in der Hosentasche hat er am Schlüssel geschabt. Lack ab#q . Nu isser gerade beim trocknen der ersten Lackschicht..


----------



## Crossi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achso - das is bloß ne normale Öse (zum lacken)


----------



## Lachsy (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich wollte heute auch lacken, jetzt ist mein Verdünner alle :c .
Muss mein freund wieder die leere pulle fanta mitnehmen und füllen lassen.

irgendwat geht immer leer. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ein bild von meiner faltigen weltraummakrele:q. man sieht nicht mehr viel vom blatt metall, was auch besser ist. trocknet grad noch ein 2. wobbler, den ich nur an den flanken mit metall versehen hab, der dadurch auch glatter geworden ist-zeig ich dann auch.


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alle klasse wie immer!


----------



## Kalex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin in den letzten Zügen meiner ersten Wobbler Reihe.
Nachdem ich alle Fehler gemacht habe, die man nur machen kann, wird die zweite Serie bestimmt besser. Bilder kommen aber noch.
Für die letzten beiden habe ich mir mal Augen zum Aufkleben gemacht.
Anbei ein paar Picts.


----------



## holle (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hammer-augen!!! #r

kannst du näher drauf eingehen bitte?


----------



## Kalex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh Danke! Das ist ganz einfach.
Wenn Du willst schicke ich Sie Dir. Das kann jeder, der Photoshop hat und ein wenig kann. Jede Farbe ist möglich. Natürlich werden die nur so gut wie der Ausdruck. Das ist meist das Problem.


----------



## holle (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pn ist unterwegs 

sah aus wie epox mit airbrush. aber zum ausdrucken ist auch ok. 
muss man dann vorm glasieren noch mit klarlack oder haarlack fixieren sonst verlaufen die farben... 

grüsse, holle


----------



## Kalex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Augen sind unterwegs!
naja da hab ich es besser. Als Grafiker verfüge ich über einen Farblaserdrucker. Der überzieht den Druck mit einer Silikonschicht. Da passiert nichts mit. Leider ist das Ding heute kaputt gegangen:c :v #q 
Und ich wollte heute mein Finish machen.:c


----------



## holle (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke 

silikonschicht-überzug ist natürlich oberoptimal!

son mist mit dem drucker... aber mir gehts nicht anders... es gibt meistens irgendwas was gegen ende kaputt geht und die ganze sache verzögert... 

gut ding will weile haben...  :q


----------



## Kalex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja nicht so tragisch. Brauch die Wobbler ja noch nicht. Hoffe der Drucker ist morgen wieder o.k. Kann es nur nicht erwarten die Augen auszuprobieren.
Habe bisher diese Wackelaugen aus den Bastlerbedarf genommen. Der Vorteil bei denen ist, das die Rasseln. Sind aber mies zu verarbeiten, weil zu dick. Dafür muss man immer etwas ins Bals bohren um die zu versenken. Dabei fasert das Holz meist aus. Deshalb jetzt mal diese zum aufkleben. Werde die Ergebnisse demnächst reinstellen.


----------



## Pelznase (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mach meine augen auch in photoshop. drucke sie halt aus und überkleb sie vor dem ausschneiden mit tesa-am besten vorder- und rückseite. dann einen tropfen epoxy drauf und man hat seine epoxy augen. beim aufkleben muss man halt aufpassen, dass sich die steife epoxy-halbkugel nicht löst.

was fürn drucker muss man haben, dass die lichter sauber gedruckt werden? bzw. wie gross sind die augen im ausdruck? meine möhre hat detaiierte augen nicht gepackt-musste dann vereinfachen.


----------



## Kalex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Canon Colour Laser 1130!:m 
Ist aber nicht gerade was für den Hausgebrauch!
Da er derzeit ja defekt ist, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wie tetailgenau der bei 2,5mm Augen druckt. Müsste aber recht gut aussehen.
Ein guter Fotodrucker schafft das auch.


----------



## Lachsy (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

versucht es dochmal mit die folie für Overhead projektoren. die farben kommen da viel besser als auf papier.
und dann so anwenden wie pelsnase geschrieben hat. müsste auch gehen, ansonsten kann man ja mal fotopapier bedrucken 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kalex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit der Overheadfolie ist ein guter Tipp. Man muss aber die Augen dann auf Papier/Folie kaschieren, da die Farben ja tranzparent sind. Ich habe Alu und Goldfolie dafür. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren, sobald mein Drucker wieder läuft. Werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ausgedruckt habe ich sie auf meinem Epson stylus c 84 auch schon. Selbst auf gewöhnlichen Papier ist das Ergebnis nicht übel. Die Farben halten am besten wenn man die Augen mit in den Epoxyüberzug mit eingießt, also nicht aufklebt. Beim Airbruschen maskiere ich sie mit Rubbelkrepp. Dieses rubbele ich eifach ab bevor ich klarlacke.Mal ´ne Frage: wie schneidet Ihr ausgedruckte Augen aus?


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja die Bilder will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Crossi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi bondex...

Sehen ja super aus die Augen. Also mit Epoxid geht das meinste. Na mal sehen wenn mein Drucker wieder geht werd ich bestimmt mal was damit machen.
Aber mit dem Skype dat haut bei mir nich hin:r .Ick ruf dann lieber zwischendurch mal an#6 ...


----------



## Pelznase (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne augen und bei dem druck..............brauch nen neuen drucker. kannste auch fertige epoxy-augen zeigen? möchte sehen, wie das licht in den augen mit epoxy wirkt. wie willste die kleinen dinger ausschneiden? am besten wäre wohl ein entsprechendes rohr zu schärfen und dann ausstanzen, oder?


----------



## Pelznase (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach so, diese augen wollte ich ausdrucken. aber das packte mein drucker nimma.


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auf jeden Fall packt das der Drucker! Epson kann ich blos empfehlen. Ich habe die Augen jetzt mit einer stinknormalen Papierschere ausgeschnitten. Geht ganz gut. Den weißen Rand von der Seite einfach nochmal etwas mit Filzstift nachschwärzen fertig.
So sieht das dann aus


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe auch mal Paljetten oder wie heißen diese kleinen Spiegeldinger? ausprobiert. Das sieht dann so aus
Hier kann man auch noch mal sehen, daß die beiden Geschwister sind.|supergri  Habe bewust mal natürliches goldbraun genommen. Mit einem ähnlichen Muster habe ich schonmal sehr gut gefangen!


----------



## Kalex (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse "Deine" Augen Bondex. Meine erweisen sich in der Praxis als nicht so gut, weil zu viel Tetails drin sind. da muss ich nochmal ran. habe die jetzt auf Folie gedruckt und auf Silbefolie kaschiert. Gibt einen guten Metalliceffekt. Das werde ich jetzt mal mit einem ganzen Dekor probieren. Da ich ja keine Airbrush habe. Und so habe ich eine in Photoshop. Muss nur die Flanken flach lassen und Rücken und Bauch in einer Farbe anfangen die ich auch pinseln kann um einen guten Übergang zu bekommen. Dann sollte das so klappen.


----------



## Pelznase (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin,

hatte die augen von oben auch vereinfacht, weil sich lichter in epoxid-augen auch nicht besonders gut machen. den glanz bekommt man durchs epoxid, da wirken "gemalte" lichter nur störend.

edit: die braunen flecken kommen nicht so toll, darum bekomme sie noch nen hellen kern.


----------



## Kalex (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja das denke ich auch. Sieht am Monitor zwar schön aus. Der Effekt ist aber puristischer glaube ich einfach besser. Farbige Iris und schwarze Pupille, Epoxy drauf und fertig.


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke auch das ist OK so. Hauptsache der Räuber erkennt ein Auge. Die Farbe spielt dann weniger die Rolle. Muß ja auch nicht naturalistisch sein, die abstrakten Wobbler fangen meistens besser, als die welche sich von den normalen Futterfischen kaum abheben.


----------



## Kalex (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So wie angekündigt, meine ersten Gehversuche im Wobblerbau. Nach dutzenden von Fehlern, habe ich so langsam den Dreh raus und die Nächsten werden besser. Aber, diese laufen bis auf eine Ausnahme echt gut bis sehr gut. Es sind alles Barschwobbler,5cm lang, von 7g bis 12g schwer. Floating, slow sinking und sinking ist dabei. Durchgehende Drahtöse, Acryllack gepinselt und Bootslack als Finish. Die Augen sind Wackelaugen aus dem Bastelerbedarf. Das gute daran die rasseln. Mein erster Hechtwobbler ist auch schon fast fertig. Kommt demnächst.


----------



## Kalex (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Den hatte ich noch vergessen, das ist der der nicht so richtig wobbeln will, keune Ahnung warum?


----------



## Crossi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kalex

zeig mal ein foto von vorn.(von dem der nich wobbeln will


----------



## Kalex (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Shit habe ich nicht hier reiche ich morgen nach. Das komische ist der ist genau so geschnitzt, wie der, der am besten läuft. Wie man an der Öse sieht habe ich auch schon in alle Richtungen gebogen.


----------



## Pelznase (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da werden sich die barsche ja freuen.


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kalex
schon mal gar nicht übel!
Ich denke der läuft nicht weil die Öse zu weit oben angeordnet ist. Ich denke der rotweiße arbeitet am stärksten, richtig?


----------



## Kalex (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

He, he nee der Schwarzgoldene läuft am besten. Der Rotweise eher schlechter aber immer noch gut.
Weiß jetzt warum der silberne nicht so richtig will. Der ist um ein paar mm dicker als die anderen und die Öse ist nicht genau mittig. Da muss nochmal die Feile ran! Tja sag ja Anfänger. Macht aber echt Spass die Dinger zu bauen. Freue mich schon auf die Barschsaison. Den hier werden noch einige Folgen. Bis ich mal solche Dinger wie Eure kann. Nur die Airbrush muss noch warten, da mir einfach die Zeit fehlt.


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja Du hattest nicht beschrieben in wiefern er nicht richtig läuft. Wenn die Öse nicht in der Mitte sitzt geht das Teil sowieso nicht. Aber Du schriebst doch daß Du alles Ausrichtungen probiert hattest...#c Die Höhe der Öse bestimmt die Stärke der Aktion. Dabei sollte sie auf der Höhe der gerechneten Mittelachse liegen oder besser noch darunter.|bla: 

Für alle die immer noch nicht genug Augen haben hier ein neues (naturalistisches) Muster von mir für Euch zum downloaden.#h


----------



## Kalex (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne Augen! Da kommt der Grafiker durch.#6 
Ich kam beim biegen der Öse nicht weit genug nach links. Muss das Problem mit abfeilen der breiteren Seite lösen. Bin aber ja schon froh das 8 von 9 zugebrauchen sind.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal ne Frage zum Formenbau für Wobbler und Jerkbaits,
weiss jemand ob man anstatt dem ja doch relativ teuren Silikon auch Latex verwenden kann?

Dachte da z.B. an so etwas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fluessiges-LATEX-Kopier-Abformmasse-EXTRADICK-rose_W0QQitemZ7387178159QQcategoryZ9160QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## holle (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi karsten!

latex trocknet nur in dünnen schichten ab. drum gehts für diesen formenbau eher nicht. und 500g für 10 eus ist auch recht teuer.
silimint kann ich nur empfehlen.


2 x 1.000 g Silimint 1:1 34,14 ¤
2 x 3.000 g Silimint 1:1 100,00 ¤
2 x 6.000 g Silimint 1:1 196,00 ¤

Silimint ist ein platinvernetzendes Silikon mit Shore Härte 18-20
Reißdehnung 292%
Reißfestigkeit 2,36
Weiterreißwiederstand 6,0
Schrumpffaktor <0,2

zu bestellen bei:

direkt-depot
Jörg Borges
Kastanienstraße 4
29303 Bergen

Tel: 05051-97547
Fax: 05051-97548
Email: direkt-depot@gmx.de


----------



## Crossi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@karsten

genau das hab ich mir auch mal geholt - ich sag bloß finger weg davon. holle hat da recht, das trocknet wirklich EWIG. nach drei tagen hab ich den rohling rausgepult und hab ca. 10 paar gummihandschuhe verbraucht.


----------



## Lachsy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Silimint ist gut und realtiv günstig

brauchst nicht über ebay kaufen kannst ihn auch so anschreiben. Er liefert über rechnung und ist innerhalb von 2 tagen da #6 

mischverhältnis ist bei silimint 1:1

so mal wieder was auf meiner Feder, mit schlagmetall

beim jerk ist das Silberne Schalgmettall

http://img289.*ih.us/img289/8482/p10100036bh.jpg

beim wobbler wurde wieder schlagmetall im verlauf genommen

http://img157.*ih.us/img157/899/p10100068rf.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja die beiden wären auch was für vati´s sohn!

aber hat schon einer was gefangen mit seinen bauten?


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Crossi 
das ist der Grund warum ich sie baue! Meine Wobbler fangen wirklich gut und zwar fast jeden Fische auch Weißfische, weil sie so klein sind, sowas kann man nirgends kaufen


----------



## Pelznase (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine wobbler haben auch einen ganz praktischen zweck: fische zu fangen
schon meine ersten gurken haben fische gebracht. es ist viel einfacher als allgemein glauben gemacht wird.

lachsy, schön. wenn man die farben lasierend aufträgt, bekommen sie einen tiefen metallic-effekt. ich hab erstmal die nase von der folie voll. muss was anderes finden.... die leute von tackleunderground nutzen eine bestimmte alu-folie, die es hier wohl nicht gibt, oder?


----------



## Bondex (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase 
du meinst bestimmt diese holländische Seite? Habe mich auch gefragt wie die Alufolie so glatt aufziehen können. Da entsteht doch immer irgentwie Faltenwurf


----------



## Pelznase (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, ich meine tackleunderground, das ist ne englischsprachige seite. hier sieht man diese folie, die wohl eher ein alu-klebeband ist-japanischer lurebuilder, zu erkennen an der bambusschaufel|supergri: http://www.knet.ne.jp/~hac21202/lm11.htm
das gute an diesem tape ist ja eben, dass es kaum falten wirft, weils dicker/fester als blattmetall ist und dabei noch recht flexibel. habs schon mit feinblech probiert, das ist aber noch zu steif, um es aufzuziehen. 
naja, werds gleich alternativ mit verpackungsmaterial (innenseite einer chipstüte|rolleyes) versuchen....


----------



## holle (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man könnte auch mal diese erste-hilfe rettungsfolien-decke testen. eine seite gold eine seite silber, sehr dünn und sehr flexibel. vielleicht bringts ja was...


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase 
Wie soll denn die Folie halten. Sobald da Wasser draufkommt quillt das Teil doch auf unddie Folie geht flöten


----------



## Pelznase (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da kommen evtl. noch ne schichten epoxid drunter und drauf? ka, was du meinst.


----------



## Kalex (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wo wir gerade bei Folie sind, Dieser hier ist mit einer Alufolie beklebt. Das Design ist erst auf Folie kopiert und dann auf die AluFolie kaschiert. Der Glanz Effekt ist natürlich nicht so wie bei reiner Folie. Aber Metallic ist es alle mal.
Gut bei dem hier ist es natürlich nicht gut zu sehen. Weil Schwarz. Der nächste wird dann Silber.


----------



## Pelznase (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein hot rod#6, nicht schlecht. die kleinen verläufen kommen auch gut.


----------



## Kalex (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke! Mit der Technik kann ich mir auch ohne Airbrush ganz gute Designs machen.
Habe die Daten vergessen. 25g schwer, 13cm lang. Schwimmend.


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kalex 
Bitte beschreibe mal wie der entstanden ist. Ich meine jetzt das Design


----------



## Pelznase (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind meine letzten wobbler-trocknen noch welche.... jetzt brauch ich noch ein paar kleine tiefläufler, dann reichts aber auch fürs erste. nehm jetzt auch kunststoff für die schaufeln und kann so kleine wobbler mit grossen schaufeln basteln bzw. überhaupt grosse schaufeln nehmen.


----------



## Pelznase (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein gepinselter tiefläufer, der noch 2 schichten epoxid bekommt.


----------



## Crossi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich versuch mal mitzuhalten#t ...

Aber es fällt mir schwer bei solch super wobblern.....


----------



## Kalex (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#r Jungs ihr habts einfach drauf.#r


----------



## Bondex (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja klasse die Teile
ich glaub ich Spinne!!!
Was nimmst Du dafür für ein Epoxy?
Crossi hat sich auch schon selbst überhohlt, alle Achtung!!!


----------



## Lachsy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ihr bastler, gießer, holzschnitzer
hab auch noch was

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/7319/fire4xy.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sitze grad an swimbaits. die aktion diese köder hats mir echt angetan. einen hab ich fertig, aber das ist ne irre fummelei mit balsa, weil die drähte durchgehend sein müssen, sie 2-teilig sind und das ausloten auch nicht ganz einfach ist. eine anderes problem ist es, die aktion vorherzusehen. es ist bei diesen ködern wohl echtes glück-man kann ja noch nachträglich ne schaufel einkleben. wäre wohl eher was fürs giesser.

hier ein link zu so einem ding: http://swimbaitjunky.hyperlinks.jp/tackle/claw/claw.html


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was für Epoxid-Harz nehmt Ihr eigentlich?

Ich habe mal bei den Klebstoff Profis (http://www.klebstoff-profi.de) geschaut, da gibt es ja so viele verschiedene Epoxid-Harze, da weiss ich gar nicht welches nun das richtige Harz zum zusammenkleben der gegossenen Köderhälften und zum Lakieren der Köder ist.

Bisher hatte ich ein Harz auf Resin Basis genommen, allerdings dauert das tagelang bis das Harz wirklich richtig getrocknet ist.


----------



## Lachsy (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der holle hatte mir geraten zu dem Epoxidharz 601 und den Härter Härter 650 von http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/

braucht auch immerhin Aushärtezeit bei 20 Grad ca. 24 Stunden.

ich habe ja ein jerk von holle hier und muss sagen das Epoxid ist klasse.
muss ich mir auch noch bestellen.

Das epoxid auf resin basis habe ich auch noch hier, ich gebe dir recht das trocknen dauert ewig und 3 Tage 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## geforce100 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey ho
hab mir den thread heute einmal fast komplett durchgelesen und jetzt inna schonzeit reizt es mich schon mir irgendwie die zeit zu vertreiben und joa... hab dann auch einfach mal nen rohling gesägt (war übrigends einfacher als ich dachte). so jetzt zu meinen Fragen: 
1: ich habe irgendwie nirgends gelesen wie ich die tauchschaufel am besten ausrichte denn ich muss sie irgendwie so stellen dass der wobbler nicht zu tief sinkt weil mein gewässer nur höchstens 1,5 meter tief ist. kann mir da wer helfen?
2:die meisten angler sagen mir immer dass das mit selbstgebauten wobblern normalerweise net klappen kann, da sie durch unebenheiten und fehlende genauigkeit (symetrie etc) falsch laufen ich habe da auch so meine bedenken aber so wie ihr sagt seien die köder ja benutzbar.
ich hoffe ich frag jetzt keine ******* ^^
danke für jede antwort
mfg geforce100


----------



## Pelznase (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich nehm auch das laminierepoxid von behnke zum beschichten-günstig und sehr gut....... zum kleben uhu endfest 300 oder 5-min-epoxid.

@geforce

zu 1. schau dir einfach flachlaufende kaufbare wobbler an.

zu 2. son quatsch! klar sind sie nicht so genau, wie wobbler, die in nem 3d-programm entworfen sind-dafür haben sie aber eine seele. am anfang wirste bestimmt auch viel ausschuss haben-machste dann halt jerks raus, aber mit der zeit laufen sie dann immer besser.


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@geforce100
also die Tauchschaufel sollte für Deine Zwecke nicht zu flach (also zu stark nach vorne) zeigen. Je flacher desto tiefer läuft Dein Wobbler. Allerdings hängt das Laufverhalten auch immer von der Wobblerform und der Anordnung der öse ab. Ströhmungsgeschwindigkeit und Einholgeschwindigkeit spielen auch eine Rolle und natürlich auch das Gewicht (bei Sinkwobblern)
Bei Deinen sollte die Schaufel etwa 45° nach vorne zeigen, das wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Vielleicht baust Du zuerst mal schwimmende und bestimmst dann beim Fischen durch Zug die Tiefe.
Und ja, die selbstgebauten Wobbler laufen meist besser als die gekauften, ohne Flachs, sie fangen auch super, darum mache ich sie nur noch selber.

@all
kann mir einer sagen warum sich bei mir diese Seite jetz anders öffnet und ich immer von links nach rechts scrollen muß beim lesen? War früher nicht so. Liegt das an meinen Explorereinstellungen oder an einem neuen Design vom Board?


----------



## Pelznase (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

glaube, die übergrossen bilder sind daran schuld.

[edit] ob sie wirklich allgemein besser fanger, glaub ich kaum. sie fangen allgemein nicht schlechter als gekaufte-ja. aber an gewässern, wofür sie gemacht wurden, sind sie wieder fängiger.


----------



## Lachsy (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe heute mal aus Spaß , mein Epoxid von Conrad verdünnt mit Aceton. Es wird dadurch Dünnflüssiger, läßt sich leichter auftragen und härtet komischerweise schneller . Ja gut dadurch muss man mehere schichten auftragen. Sieht aber im endeffekt besser aus

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

werden die schichten nicht matter durch den verdünner? laminierepoxid muss man auch in mehreren schichten (3-4) auftragen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Tips mit dem Epoxid. 
Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, momentan nutze ich ein Resin-Polyester Harz. Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht optimal und ist eher für die Verarbeitung von Glasfaser Matten geeignet. Ich hatte das Harz mal genommen um mein GFK Boot zu flicken, da wird das Zeugst nach einem Tag knallig hart. Auf den mit Resin gegossenen Ködern ist es allerdings noch nach ner Woche recht klebrig. Zusammenhalten tut es aber trotzdem.

Den Tip mit dem Uhu Endfest hat mir nen Kumpel jetzt auch gegeben. Ich habe ihm mal einen selbst gegossenen Köder mitgegeben und er meinte das das Zeugst zum verkleben der beiden Köderhälften absolute Spitze währe.

Jetzt habe ich mich aber erst einmal daran gemacht Formen zu bauen. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir aus Gipsformen  erst einmal ein paar Prototypen gebaut und heute mein Silikon zum Bau der eigentlichen Form bekommen. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen das gleich zu verarbeiten. Bei der Auswahl des Gefäßes welches ich als Form zum Gießen nehmen wollte viel mir dann auf, das 1 Liter eindeutig zu wenig ist. 1 Liter reicht gerade so um eine Form zu bauen. Ich habe mich dann für ein Gefäß entscheiden in dem ich insgesammt zwei Köder auf einmal unterbringen kann. 

Leider hat das so ganz nicht hin gehauen. Dummerweise ist jetzt die untere Seite der Form etwas dünn, zumindest dort wo ich hinterher das Resin hinein gieße. Momentan trocknet gerade der Deckel der Form. Dummerweise war nicht mehr genügent Silikon übrig, so das ich nur einen sehr dünnen Deckel bekomme und die Unterseite wohl etwas durch guckt - zumindest an den Stellen an denen die Vertiefungen bzw. Erhöhungen sind mit denen hinterher die Form zusammen gehalten wird.

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird wenn es fertig ist.

Auf jeden Fall benötigt man mindestens 1,5L Silikon um eine Form mit zwei Ködern oder zwei Formen für zwei Köder zu bauen. Für zwei Formen benötigt man wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr Silikon.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Den Tip mit dem Uhu Endfest hat mir nen Kumpel jetzt auch gegeben. Ich habe ihm mal einen selbst gegossenen Köder mitgegeben und er meinte das das Zeugst zum verkleben der beiden Köderhälften absolute Spitze währe.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mich aber erst einmal daran gemacht Formen zu bauen. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir aus Gipsformen  erst einmal ein paar Prototypen gebaut und heute mein Silikon zum Bau der eigentlichen Form bekommen. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen das gleich zu verarbeiten. Bei der Auswahl des Gefäßes welches ich als Form zum Gießen nehmen wollte viel mir dann auf, das 1 Liter eindeutig zu wenig ist. 1 Liter reicht gerade so um eine Form zu bauen. Ich habe mich dann für ein Gefäß entscheiden in dem ich insgesammt zwei Köder auf einmal unterbringen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe silimint 

Also ich habe aus 1 liter 2 1/2 formen bekommen.

nimm am besten wenn du gießt eine rechteckige form, keine unten zulaufende, was oft bei Tupperwaren ist. den fehler habe ich gemacht bei der ersten form, dann durfte ich rundherum abschneiden, damit sie in die tupperdose rein ging zum Deckel gießen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Form (Tuppadose  ) ist im Prinzip schon rechteckig.
Um den Deckel zu gießen (Bild) konnte ich die unterseite ohne Probleme in die Tuppadose packen. Sie hat zwar nicht ganz 100%ig gepasst, es geht aber.

Man lernt allerdings nie aus. Die nächsten Silikon Formen die ich mir baue (habe hier noch zwei Köder die ich zu ner Form verarbeiten will) werde ich mal versuchen in eine andere Dose zu quetschen. Evtl. lags ja an der Form die ich genommen habe das ich soviel Silikon verbraucht habe. Allerdings habe ich ja auch eine Form für verschiedene zwei Köder daraus gemacht. 

Wenn der Deckel trocken ist kann ich ja nochmal ein Bild einstellen.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme die zwei Hälften auch gut auseinander. Ich habe zwar mit Vaseline nicht gerade gespart aber beim ersten Bauversuch ist man sich immer so unsicher.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal nen Bild von der Form incl. der dazu verwendeten Prototypen. Der Deckel ist eigentlich sehr dünn geworden. Bin mal gespannt wie das so wird wenn ich die ersten Köder damit gieße. Dazu werde ich aber frühestens am Montag kommen.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@SchwalmAngler  	
geh mal bei den nachbarskindern schaun ob die ein paar legosteine für dich haben, daraus baue dir eine form 

@Pelznase
nein das Expid wird nicht mattig. ich mach nachher mal ein bild. Aber kleiner damit bondex nicht nach recht und links scrollen muss 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seite 100 !!!
|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:​


----------



## Lonny (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*


Hallo alle Miteinander !

Wenn man sich diese Meisterwerke anschaut kommt einen nur das Stauen  und man möchte es auch mal Probieren ! Doch leider muss ich gestehen das ich mir noch nicht mal die Hälfte der nun schon 100 Seiten geschriebenen Fragen und Antworten durch habe :-( Grund dafür ist meine A.... Langsame Modem Verbindung und die Monatliche Rechnung :-( !
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob man sich die 100 Seiten Mit Bilder irgend wie Runterladen kann ? Den der Seiten Aufbau mit Bildern  ist A... Langsam  wie ihr bestimmt wist :-( !

Doch nun zu meinen Fragen. Und zwar bin ich ebend ein wenig Stutzig geworden !!!! Und zwar was hat eine Guss Form mit Bau von Wobblern zu tun ? Ich dachte mir schon das ihr eure Wobbler aus GFK Herstellt liege ich da richtig ? Könnt ihr mir Sagen wie ihr das Macht ? Oder auf welchen dieser 100 Seiten ich es Finde ? um ein Par euro zu ersparen 
Aber am Besten würde es ja sein wenn man sich die Seiten Runderladen könne !


Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Daniel

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&page=99


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy: Das mit den Logosteinen ist ein guter Tip. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, müsste zu Hause noch ein paar rumliegen haben. Danke für den Hinweis. #6 

@Lonny:
Ich baue bzw. gieße meine Wobbler/Jerks aus Resin (bekommst Du hier: http://www.klebstoff-profi.de ) in Verbindung mit Leichtfüllstoff (damit das Material schwimmt) - Microballoons, gibts auch bei Klebstoff-Profi. 

Ich gieße als erstes einen Köder jeweils zur Hälfte mit Gips ab, dann habe ich eine Form für meinen Prototyp. Dieser wird dann bearbeitet und Löcher zum Späteren Ausbleien reingebohrt, dann gieße ich mir - ähnlich wie hier in der Anglerpraxis beschrieben (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember05_gussformenbau.htm) eine Gußform aus Silikon (gibts auch bei Klebstoff-Profi) und mit der gieße ich dann meine Köder aus Resin.

Die Form die ich gestern gebaut habe war allerdings meine erste und ich muß sagen es klappt recht gut.

In der Märzausgabe des Angelmagazins (www.angelmagazin.com) erscheint noch ein Bericht wie man die Köder aus Holz baut. Sehr nützliche Infos findest Du auch hier: www.lurebuilding.nl und vor allen Dingen hier: http://tackleunderground.com/ Da steht das mit dem Gußformenbau auch nochmal genauer beschrieben.

Muss sagen das selber Bauen von Ködern macht auch richtig Spass, besonders dann wenn man keine Zeit hat angeln zu gehen oder wie jetzt Schonzeit ist.


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoffentlich bin ich auch noch auf Seite hundert vertreten 
 @Lachsi
jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr scrollen! Danke für den Hinweis. Meine nächsten Wobbler sind bereits im Rohbaustadium. Diesmal Holzwobbler (Kiefer) aber mehr verrate ich nicht bis auf, daß sie nicht winzig sind!!!


----------



## geforce100 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soo,
hab jetzt auch meine ersten beiden Rohlinge fertig...musste die Tauchschaufel zwar aus Holz machen da ich kein Plexi da hatte aber naja sind ja nur Versuchsstücke. Grundiert habe ich die beiden auch schon finde aber leider nicht die passenden Farben habt ihr noch Tipps wo man glänzende Farben herbekommt? Ich nehm jetzt erstmal allerhand Farben die ich zuhause so finde =) wird schon klappen.
wenn ich nicht so blöd wär könnte ich auch Fotos  beilegen hab aber irgendwie kein plan wie das funktioniert muss ich mal rumprobieren.
Mfg geforce100

So hat ja halbwegs geklappt naja ok man kann nicht viel erkennen aber ich probier bessere fotos zu machen


----------



## Crossi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

morjen morjen
du brauchst keine glänzenden farben. wenn du klarlack nimmst oder später epoxyd glänzt das ding ordentlich...


----------



## geforce100 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So und hier nochmal der Rohling von dem mit dem roten Kopf.


----------



## holle (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, hatte mir mal nen besenstiel vorgeknöpft und das ist dabei herausgekommen. die holzfarbenen sind unbebleit und die farbigen sind ausgebleit. laufen übrigens lecker


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie teilt Ihr Holzrolinge in 2 Häften für das Sandwichverfahren ?


----------



## Fangnix (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich gar nicht. Nehme (nahm ) immer 1 cm dickews Balsa und säge die entsprechende Form 2mal aus

Fangnix


----------



## holle (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau, so hab ich meine ersten 2-hälftigen holzrohlinge auch immer gemacht. beim feinschliff dann immer in der hand fest zusammen gedrückt und schleifend angeglichen. 

die besenstiele sind stellenweise angebohrt, mit bleikugel gefüllt und mit epoxid aufgefüllt.


----------



## Pelznase (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle, du nimmst den thread zu wörtlich maltechnisch hasse gaaaanz schön zugelegt.

ich spalte nur die mehrteiligen dinger mit nem cuttermesser. komme dabei immer ganz schön ins schwitzen, aber es ist nicht schlimm, wenn man eben nicht genau die mitte trifft. da passt man dann eben das innerleben an.

komm grad vom "richtigen" testen wieder und hab gleich ein paar bilder gemacht-leider die falsche digicam eingepackt. die beiden swimbaits laufen gut und ich freu mich schon drauf mit denen richtig zu fischen. 2. bild sind ganz neue und auch ältere wobbler drauf, die ich noch nicht gezeigt habe.


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
wie krass sind die denn #6 

ich werde richitg neidisch, wie haste den da die flossen hinbekommen?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke
hab einfach ein stück pc mit nem ausdruck beklebt und gut versiegelt. die flossen sind nur eingeklebt und ich hoffe, dass das hält.


----------



## geforce100 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
hab grade im Lidl Prospekt ein Angebot über 2-Komponentenkleber gesehen die Beschreibung:
"Schnellhärtender Epoxydharzklebstoff für hochfeste und dauerhafte Verbindungen.....Klebt innerhalb von 5 Minuten...Exakte Dosierung durch 2-Komponenten-Spendersystem"

für 2,99 Euro

meint ihr dass der was taugt? so zum einkleben der Schaufel etc.?
danke für jede Antwort

Gruß geforce100​


----------



## holle (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wäre sicher hilfreich zu wissen wieviel du für die 2,99 bekommst.


----------



## Pelznase (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

komm grad von lidl, sind ca. 30g kleber, aber für schaufeln ist er wohl nix, weil er nicht ganz klar ist-zumindest in der spritze ist er gelblich. aber, lidl hat auch alu-klebeband und das ist so gut, um damit wobbler zu überziehen-besser und einfacher gehts wirklich nicht.


----------



## Lonny (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

kann man auch Fertige Guss Formen für Wobbler kaufen ? Wenn ja könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben wo  man sie erwerben kann ? Mal eine Andere Frage macht einer von euch das Wobbler  Bauen Beruflich ??  

PS: na dan muss ich mal zu LIDL gehen 




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wüsste nicht das man Gußformen irgendwo kaufen kann. Lureparts verkauft aber Baupakete (Bouwpakketten) für verschiedene Jerks oder Wobbler:
http://www.lureparts.nl/nl/newww/index.php?cat=26


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie macht Ihr das mit den Ösen für die Drillinge bei gegossenen Ködern die zusammengeklebt werden?

Ich habe mir in der Form, welche ich gegossen habe passende Löcher gemacht um die Ösen ein zu gießen. Das ging jetzt bei sechs Ködern gut, danach sind mir die "Halterungen" an denen ich meine Ösen während des Gießens befestigt habe abgerissen. 

Da die Ösen nun nicht mehr halten kann ich nur noch Köder ohne Ösen gießen. Kann ich die Ösen auch noch nachträglich in die Köder schrauben, ist es evtl. besser zu bohren und die Ösen dann ein zu kleben? Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr bisher gemacht?

Davon ab scheint auch das Silikon, welches ich für meine Form benutzt habe nicht das optimale zu sein. Welches Silikon benutzt Ihr um Formen zu bauen? Ich habe SI6GB von Klebstoff-Profi genommen. Das erscheint mir allerdings viel zu dünn bzw. weich zu sein.


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alle Achtung Die Wobbler sind spitze. Ich komme leider zu nichts mehr (zu viele andere Sachen stehen auf meinem Plan) aber ich verfolge das hier weiter bis ich wieder dabei bin.
Also toi toi toi, macht weiter so


----------



## Pelznase (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab zwar erst einen giessversuch hinter mir, aber wenn es wärmer wird und ich ins frei kann (wat tut dat stinken, werd ich das nochmal versuchen. habs auch mit leichfüllstoff und auch ohne gemacht. was mir auffiel war, dass das material total spröde mit leichtfüllstoff wurde, weil mini-glasskugeln.... ohne füllstoff war das giessmaterial schön fest, flexibel und hart genug. mag sein, dass die sprödigkeit mit füllstoff bei jerks nicht so schlimm ist, weil die sich nach hinten nicht so stark verjüngen, aber für wobbler mit dünnerem schwanz ist das nix. zudem fand ich es sehr sehr schade, dass die transparenz des materials verloren ging (einzige grund für mich zu giesen). werde beim 2. versuch luftkammern einplanen und ganz auf den füllstoff verzichten.
ums kurz zu machen:
könntest die jerks ohne ösen ausbleien, verkleben und nachträglich aufbohren, um verdrehte ösen mit epoxid einzukleben. bevor dir da ne öse rausrutscht, geht der jerk in die brüche.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ...habs auch mit *leichfüllstoff* und auch ohne gemacht....


 
Was'n das? Is' das'n altägyptisches Wobbler-Rezept?? 

@Bondex - Ich komme auch gerade leider gar überhaupt nicht zum Wobbler-Schnitzen...


----------



## Pelznase (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn du die anderen fehlenden buchstaben noch findest, bekommste nen keks.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die anderen fehlenden buchstaben noch findest, bekommste nen keks.


 
Danke, nicht nötig! Bin ja kein Korinthenkacker, aber Leichfüllstoff fand ich einfach unwiderstehlich. Bissu mia bööööse?


----------



## Pelznase (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kurz: hätte ich nicht gedacht und nö.


----------



## Lachsy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> hab zwar erst einen giessversuch hinter mir, aber wenn es wärmer wird und ich ins frei kann (wat tut dat stinken, werd ich das nochmal versuchen. habs auch mit leichfüllstoff und auch ohne gemacht. was mir auffiel war, dass das material total spröde mit leichtfüllstoff wurde, weil mini-glasskugeln.... ohne füllstoff war das giessmaterial schön fest, flexibel und hart genug. mag sein, dass die sprödigkeit mit füllstoff bei jerks nicht so schlimm ist, weil die sich nach hinten nicht so stark verjüngen, aber für wobbler mit dünnerem schwanz ist das nix. zudem fand ich es sehr sehr schade, dass die transparenz des materials verloren ging (einzige grund für mich zu giesen). werde beim 2. versuch luftkammern einplanen und ganz auf den füllstoff verzichten.
> ums kurz zu machen:
> könntest die jerks ohne ösen ausbleien, verkleben und nachträglich aufbohren, um verdrehte ösen mit epoxid einzukleben. bevor dir da ne öse rausrutscht, geht der jerk in die brüche.



spröde habe ich nicht festgestellt. Ich hatte den leichtfüllstoff daher wo ich auch mein Resin bestellt habe. die Jerks und wobbler werden dadurch zwar grau, und das gießverhalten wird schwieriger , weil dickflüssig.

Habe jetzt anderen leichtfüllstoff und dazu endlüfter, soll also verhindern das es luftblasen schlägt.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht Ihr das mit den Ösen für die Drillinge bei gegossenen Ködern die zusammengeklebt werden?
> 
> Ich habe mir in der Form, welche ich gegossen habe passende Löcher gemacht um die Ösen ein zu gießen. Das ging jetzt bei sechs Ködern gut, danach sind mir die "Halterungen" an denen ich meine Ösen während des Gießens befestigt habe abgerissen.
> 
> ...



ich benutze die Edelstahlösen von hakuma, solange das material realtiv weich ist kannste die ja einlegen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tobio (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue bzw. gieße meine Wobbler/Jerks aus Resin (bekommst Du hier: http://www.klebstoff-profi.de ) in Verbindung mit Leichtfüllstoff (damit das Material schwimmt) - Microballoons, gibts auch bei Klebstoff-Profi.
> ...



Braucht man mit dem Leichtfüllstoff keine Löcher mehr in dem Köder?
Habe den nicht gefunden auf der angegebenen Seite.
Unter welcher Rubrik könnte der zu finden sein?


tobio


----------



## Lachsy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der leichtfüllstoff macht das material leichter, mehr nicht,
wenn du es ohne gießt , geht der Rohling schon so unter, oft wie ein stein
wenn du rasselkugeln drin haben willst brauchste löcher, bzw vertiefungen in beiden hälften, sonst wäre wieder ne ungleiche gewichtsverlagerung da

schau unter füllstoffe ............Microballoons / Glas, da findes du sie

mfg Lachsy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lachsy: Habe es jetzt so gemacht, das ich den Köder nicht völlig aushärten lasse und ihn schon im relativ weichen Zustand aus der Form nehme. Man muss zwar etwas aufpassen das man ihn nicht zerbricht aber so lassen sich wunderbar die Ösen noch einschrauben und vor allen überflüssige Ränder abschneiden. #6 

Als Ösen nehme ich die 1,9mm * 26 mm Schroefogen von Lureparts. Die sind relativ günstig und vor allen Dingen sehr haltbar.


----------



## Pelznase (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

2 neue wobbler-sind noch beim trocknen. langsam werd ich immer zufriedener. das rechte istn mefo-wobbler, damit möchte ich im sommer rapfen ärgern.


----------



## Pelznase (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab gestern noch nen alu-wobbler gemacht. hab dabei ein paar schritte festgehalten, die die arbeitsweise zeigen, wenn man eben nicht 2 hälften hat und lieber aus einem stück schnitzt. die kiemen braucht man nur grob ins holz einarbeiten, später kann man noch weitere zeichnungen/details ins tape drücken.

1. beide flanken beklebe
2. kopf bekleben
3. naht am rücken, bauch und kopf überkleben
4. bemalen, schaufel und augen einkleben. versiegeln und fertig


----------



## Pelznase (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und 4


----------



## tobio (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wahnsins Teil!


tobio


----------



## noose (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6 Top Teil Pelzer

Womit klebst du die Folie am Holzkörper fest?


Gruss


----------



## Pelznase (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist selbstklebendes alu-klebeband.


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hält das denn dauerhaft? Die Teile werden doch nur lackiert, oder?


----------



## Pelznase (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das zeug haftet besser als acryl-farbe und wird ganz normal mit ner dicken schicht epoxid versiegelt. ich verzichte dabei sogar darauf, das holz zu versiegeln. hab eh nur versiegelt, dass die grundierung hält und sich keine splitter mehr aufstellen. wenn man das holz wirklich wasserfest machen möchte, dann kommt man an ein ölbad wohl nicht vorbei-dauert mir aber zu lang und ich bin kein weichei.

das mit der folie ist ja nicht meine erfindung, wollte zwar immer chrom-wobbler machen, hatte aber keine idee, wie...... bin dann über tackleunderground dazu gekommen die folie zu nutzen. dort im forum gibts auch links zu japanischen bastlern, die es echt zur perfektion getrieben haben:  http://www.ucatv.ne.jp/~makilure.sea/index.html -echt krank, ne?:q
von diesem bastler muss ich mir unbedingt mal ein teil besorgen. sind schon wahre schmuckstücke. sind gegossen(?), aber man sieht, dass es folien sind..


----------



## barsch_zocker (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sind definitiv nicht gegossen, steht aber auch auf deren Site selbst 
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/makilure/

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## Pelznase (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sollte mal jap. zeichen installieren-sehe da nur fragezeichen. dass die nicht gegossen sind, macht die teile nur noch verrückter. hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Crossi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaube auch nich das dir dat wat nützt :m


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*






Boah, wenn ich sowas nur schon seh|scardie: Das Zeug is so geil...Köderbau in Perfektion. Die Folien in Gold oder rot-metallic find ich auch heftig, find die Chromefolien schon ziemlich jut und bin auch mit meinen Ergebnissen damit echt zufrieden, aber so n´ Teil mit unterlegter rot-metallic Folie müsste doch echt den Vogel abschießen...Aber bis man in deren Liga spielt, erhält man schon Rente:c:q


----------



## Pelznase (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube auch nich das dir dat wat nützt :m



jo|supergri, war nur so, dass ich die seite aufgerufen hab, nur fragezeichen gesehen hab und gleich wieder zurück bin ohne zu scrollen#d. an diesen wobbler sieht man aber, dass japaner wie maschinen arbeiten können^^, nicht umsonst hab ich die arbeiten für guss gehalten-in solchen massen jedes teil im detail recht gleich.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie schon angedeutet ist der Jerkbaitbaubericht jetzt online. Wen der Bau von Holzjerkbaits interessiert sollte mal hier schauen:

http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Jerkbaitbau2.html


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe mal einen echten Reizwobbler gebastelt! |supergri Also wenn da die Räuber nicht agressiv werden!!!#c


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Natürlich habe ich auch noch ein paar klassische Mefowobbler designet


----------



## holle (4. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal einen echten Reizwobbler gebastelt! |supergri Also wenn da die Räuber nicht agressiv werden!!!#c




also mich macht das design schon mal aggressiv, und wie!!! #q


----------



## Pikeo (4. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo ihr baut klasse wobler  mal ne frage: ich lackiere meine jerks im Moment noch mit der dose möchte mir aber eine airbrushpistole kaufen könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen und was kann man alles für Farben dafür nehmen. Wie lackiert ihr eure Köder?


----------



## Pelznase (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pikeo, eine pistole mit 0.2mm und double-action ist optimal-einen kleinen offenen farbnapf sollte diese pistole auch haben-wie die iwata hp-b. als farben nehm ich schmincke aero color. das grösste problem und auch die teuerste anschaffung dürfte ein kompressor werden. da würde ich dir einen kompressor mit min. 3 bar und einem drucklufttank empfehlen. keine ahnung was der markt im moment hergibt.


bondex, sind deine mefo-wobbler nicht gebogen?


----------



## Pikeo (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|wavey: Hallo Pelznase ein Kompressor habe ich draußen in der Werkstat mit druck minderer also dürfte das kein Problem sein. Ich schau schon die ganze zeit bei ebay nach einer Pistole aber ich zögre noch. Wieso mimst du schminke Lackfarbe geht wohl nicht ? Wie tut ihr eure Köder beschichten? Hier mal ein Köder von mir aus der dose.


----------



## Lachsy (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nimm die von conrad für 50 € , die Double Action die benutze ich auch. Ist gut dosierbar
Vorsicht bei ebay da gibt es eine "billig pistole" für 30 € die kostet bei conrad 15 €. die kannste für grossflächige auftrag nehmen. Aber schrottet sehr leicht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lonny (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

Achso ich wollte gerade bei ebay schauen da giebts diese hir günstig :http://cgi.ebay.de/Airbrush-Kompres...393749034QQcategoryZ70770QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  !!
Aber dan schaue ich mal bei Conrad vorbei 



MFG: Daniel


----------



## Pelznase (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei airbrush-pistolen sollte man auch nur airbrush-farben verwenden. ist eine frage der lösungsmittel und der pigmentierung. grad bei 0.2mm pistolen darf man nur farben mit feinen pigmenten nehmen. es gibt auch 0,15mm pistolen und da darf man sogar nurnoch pigmentfreie farbe hernehmen. bei den farben muss es nicht unbedingt schmincke sein, aber wenn man sich farben zulegt, dann am besten nur von einem hersteller. die schmincke farben vertragen sich zb. nicht mit farben ausm modellbau.
die beschichtungen könnten so aussehen: holz versiegeln, weiss grundieren (malgrund) und brushen (von hell nach dunkel), dann noch mit epoxid laminieren.

ja, sets sind immer schrott.


----------



## Pikeo (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wieso lösungsmittel ich denk die neuen Lacke sind alle auf Wasserbasis ??

Danke für eure Tipps mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## holle (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

airbrushmässig habe ich bis jetzt die besten erfahrungen mit acrylfarben gemacht. sind wasserverdünnbar (also auch einfach die pistole zu reinigen) und es gibt sie gut und günstig. das güde-airbrush-set für ca 80 eus ist ok. 0,2 düse, double-action-pistole und guter kompressor (bis 4 bar druck). der hell-blaue... hab ich und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. http://cgi.ebay.de/Guede-Profi-Airb...393272234QQcategoryZ70770QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pelznase (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle, die pistole ist aber nicht so toll, weil sie eben den fetten napf hat und viel zu gross für kleine teile/flächen ist. n kleiner offener napf hat die vorteile, der schnellen reinigung, er nimmt einem nicht die sicht und man kann schneller farben mischen ohne gross rumzuschrauben, wenn man noch farbe dazugibt. die anschraubbaren behälter sind was für grosse flächen.

mit lösungsmitteln meinte ich eigentlich die zusätze in den farben, sry.


----------



## holle (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hilfe, katze!:q 

so, professionell wie du airbrushst mach ichs ja nicht. für die anfänger-tüdeleien find ich sie ausreichend. aber gibt auch besseres, ist klar  
fitz mich gerade so nach und nach in die materie...

ps: ist eine steckverbindung bei der pisti


----------



## Pikeo (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch mal ne frage ein Fließbecher nimmt man ja für feine Linien  und die saug Becher für große flächen aber was meint man mit fein? Für mich als Köderbauer was ist da zu empfehlen. Will ja auch den Köder die Grundfarbe z.B. Gelb (nicht die Grundierung) auftragen und mit einer pistole die nur fiene Linien nacht ist das sicher nicht so einfach. Oder haftet Acrylfarbe auch auf normalen lack. Bin gerade nicht zu hause und kann das probieren.


----------



## nixenfischer (5. März 2006)

*kompressor*

hi leute,
hab zufällig bei euch geschmökert und wollte was zum kompressor sagen. habe ne zeit lang modellgebaut und hatte einen kompressor aus einem alten kühlschrank. gibt ´s  kostenlos  im wertstoffhof, ist  sehr leise und läuft ewig.


----------



## Pelznase (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle, ist ja auch nur eins meiner hobbies, aber warum etwas unpraktisches nehmen, wenn mans viel einfacher haben kann.
was hasse gegen katzen? angst vor vogelgrippe oder nur angst um deine wobbler-maus?|supergri

durch die double action der pistolen mit fliessbecher kann man auch die strichstärke variieren (düse). striche bis 2-3cm breite sind möglich, damit kannste auch den ganzen köder schnell bemalen. acryl haftet auch auf lackfarbe, aber bei einem zu glatter untergrund perlt die farbe sehr schnell und man kann immer nur dünne schichten auftragen.


----------



## Pikeo (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mh alles nicht so einfach Pelznase also meinst du das ich mit ner 0,2 düse hin komme oder soll ich lieber die 0,3er nehmen von Conrad


----------



## Lachsy (5. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es reicht ne 0,2 mm, damit lacke ich sogar den ganzen köder.

ein kompressor habe ich nicht, nur ne luftpulle zum auffüllen. ist ab und zu mein frühsport die flasche zu füllen 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Köder von mir aus der dose.


 Sieht sehr gut aus, aber ist der komplett gebrusht oder auch teilweise gepinselt? Und machst Du die Ösen später rein?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. März 2006)

*AW: kompressor*



			
				nixenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> hab zufällig bei euch geschmökert und wollte was zum kompressor sagen. habe ne zeit lang modellgebaut und hatte einen kompressor aus einem alten kühlschrank. gibt ´s  kostenlos  im wertstoffhof, ist  sehr leise und läuft ewig.



Klingt interessant - warum nicht einen selbstgebauten Kompressor für selbstgebaute Wobbler? 

Hättest Du Lust, näher zu beschreiben, wie Du das Ding umgebaut hast für den Airbrush-Betrieb? Oder kennst Du eine entsprechende Anleitung, die Du hier reinstellen könntest?


----------



## Pikeo (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Wasserpatscher  der Köder ist nur mit der dose lackiert und die tupfen mit nem Pinsel’’ die ösen sind schon dran hab ich am Computer weg retuschiert  hier noch mal das original bild.:g


----------



## Pelznase (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

son kompressor besteht doch nur aus 3 grossen bauteilen: lufttank, pumpe und druckminderventil, oder? evtl nochn ventil, das die pumpe abschaltet und bei bedarf wieder anwirft. dann fehlen halt nurnoch kleinteile wie verbindungsschläuche und luftfilter.


was anderes: hat jemand ne idee, was für einen elektromotor man für ein drying-wheel nehmen könnte? gerüst usw. hab ich schon soweit fertig, mir fehlt halt nurnoch ein langsamer e-motor.


----------



## Pikeo (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mh war leider nichts#q


----------



## holle (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase
zitat:
was hasse gegen katzen? angst vor vogelgrippe oder nur angst um deine wobbler-maus? 
ende

absolut gar nichts. mir läuft selbst immer ein oberschmusiger, mehr aufmerksamkeit brauchender, schwarzer kater zwischen die füsse. jedenfalls wenn ich mal wieder nur an den ködern festgehe und es üüüüüüberhaupt nicht um ihn geht. 

ging eher um die wobbelnde


----------



## Pelznase (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für jerks sehen die doch gut aus. wozu noch airbrush?;P


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wasserpatscher  der Köder ist nur mit der dose lackiert und die tupfen mit nem Pinsel’’ die ösen sind schon dran hab ich am Computer weg retuschiert  hier noch mal das original bild.:g



Danke! Habe ich mir doch gedacht, dass diese Superstreifen gepinselt waren!


----------



## Pikeo (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gut ist nicht gut genug will mein Hobby mal zum beruf machen die Händler in meiner Umgebung Warten nur drauf aber wenn es soweit ist dann aber mit anderen modeln


----------



## tobio (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> Mh war leider nichts#q


Sieht cool aus!
Habe jetzt die 1500 Postings nicht durchgelesen.
Hast Du beschrieben welches Holz Du benutzt hast?


tobio


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: Hab mir vor kurzem auch eins gebaut. Erst hatte ich dabei an nen, ich nenne ihne mal "Grillmotor", die Teile mit denen man die Spieße drehen kann, gedacht, allerdings ist mir dieser leider schon beim testen(Baujahr 82|rolleyes) verreckt. So musste ich zwangsweise auf einen kleinen Lego-Motor meiner Schwester umsteigen, was bisher ganz gut klappt.
Find das Teil mittlerweile richtig gut, da mir das ständige umdrehen der Epoxydlackierten Köder zu umständlich geworden ist|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich finde hier könnten mal wieder ein paar Bildchen rein zur Auflockerung? #c Also ich habe mal etwas größere Wobbler aus Kiefernholz gewerkelt. Das hier sind die Ergebnisse...


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier geht´s och weiter...


----------



## Pelznase (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, hab mich schon ein bisschen dafür geschämt hier soviel reinzustellen. kam mir schon wien spammer vor. bondex, die augen deiner wobbler haben vom rand her epoxid gezogen und sind da dunkler geworden. das kann man verhindern, indem man den rand der augen auch versiegelt. ich zeih einfach etwas 5min-epoxid über den rand, wenn ich die augen einklebe. das trocknet so schnell, dass es nicht ins papier zieht. nachm laminieren sieht man nix mehr davon.

edit: die augen gefallen mir sehr gut. versuch doch mal einen mit acry-schwarz einfärbten tropfen epoxid als iris, das dürfte sie noch tiefer machen.

ok, dann lockere ich mit auf. sind 4 balsa-wobbler mit alu-folie überzogen und diesmal etwas mehr airbrush. leider sieht man nicht wirklich viel von der farbe, besonders die feineren abstufungen im braun gehen durchs foto verloren.


----------



## Kurzer (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

DANKE! Ich versuche gerade den Thread zu durchforsten um Bilder zu finden, statt dessen finde ich nur geänderte Postings ;->

Hab mal ne Frage: Wie bringt Ihr die Ösen in die Wobbler?


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase 
Das mit Den Auge ist so gewünscht. Die schwarze Kontour sollte nicht ganz glatt daherkommen. Ich habe sie extra so fleckig ausgedruckt. Das Papier ist von beiden Seiten mit Epoxid bestrichen


----------



## Fangnix (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier gibt es eine Anleitung, wie man sich seinen Kompi selber nauen kann. Als Pistole hab ich mir nun die Paasche V gekauft. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hab das Set (0.15 und 0.60 Düse und mehrere Farbnäpfe) für 69€ (!) bei einem Spezialmodellbau-Onlineshop bekommen.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mir den thread nicht ganz durchgelesen! Dauert glaube ich ein bissl länger als meine Arbeitszeit heute noch ist.
Deshalb kurze frage!
Gegen welchen obulus würdet ihr eure Wobbler und jerks abgeben oder macht ihr das nur zum eigenbedarf?


----------



## shittakind (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey, eure Wobbler sind wirklich unglaublich, dass sie besser sind als alles was man kaufen kann, brauch ich wahrscheinlich nichtmehr zu sagen. Schöner sind sie allemal (was aber letzendlich nur der Fisch entscheiden kann  ).

*Mein Erfahrung*:
Geld spahren ist nicht angesagt, was aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht das Ziel eines Hobbies sein sollte! Es macht mir unheimlich viel Spass die Wobbler wachsen zu sehen, und die Spannung ein Modell zu testen/ fischen ist riesig. Jeder Wobbler der gebaut wird ist einzigartig, und genau hierdrin besteht die Spannung, der besondere Reiz und letzendlich auch der Wert der Wobbler! Es besteht immer die Möglichkeit, dass irgendwann zufällig "der Superköder" entsteht, auch wenn es diesen wahrscheinlich nicht gibt. Ich kann jeden nur ermuntern es selbst einmal auszuprobieren!

Ich versuch einmal *kurz zu beschreiben, wie ich momentan meine Wobbler baue* (da ich noch Anfänger bin halte ich mich relativ dicht an das Buch von Hans Nordin):

1. Holz nehmen
Ich nehme Abachi-Holz, dass ich bei http://www.gerstaecker.de/gerstaecker_6937.html geordert habe (kann das "Maseknformat" empfehelen, dort lassen sich ohne viel verschnitt passende Streifen absägen.

2. Holz zusägen (Quader)
Hierzu benutze ich eine Dekopiersäge, und zwar genau diese:
http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-Dekupiersaege-DKS-405-1E-NEU-Garantie-Laubsaege_W0QQitemZ6039319192QQcategoryZ30512QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Mit einer Schnitthöhe von 50mm stößt sie bei besagtem Stück Holz an ihre Grenzen, aber ist einfach und schnell. Ich verwende schmale, feingezahnte Sägeblätter.

3. Körper aufzeichnen.
Ich mache Skizzen in Illustrator und drucke sie aus, klebe sie auf Pappe, schneide sie dann mit dem Cutter aus und übertrage diese auf das Holz. (Kann ja mal welche hochladen (.pdf)).

4. Körper aussägen.
Nur säge ich den Körper genauer (immernoch recht grob, bin noch nicht so geschickt mit der Säge) aus.

5. Grob schleifen
Jetzt schleife ich den Körper erst grob in die richtige Form (als Kantholz, bis auf die angezeichneten Linien) und lege zum vergleich immer wieder die Schabblone auf.

5. Rundschleifen
Ich gebe dem Wobbler möglichst alle Rundungen auf dem Bandschleifer, was nicht geht mit Raspel, Pfeile und gorbem Schleifpapier (ich glaub die Pfeile ist eine Metallpfeile).

6. Ösen
Aus 1mm und 1,5mm edelstahl Draht biege ich durch verdrallen Ösen, und bohre die Löcher so, dass ich die Ösen gerade so hineingedreht bekomme. Sie halten dann so schon etwas aus. Dann Klebe ich diese mit dem 2K Epoxidharzkleber von Uhu (Uhu Endfest 300, 12h Aushärtezeit) ein, so, dass auch durch die Öse kleber geht.

7. Schaufel
Momentan aus Aluminum (1mm und 1,5mm) Schneide und schleife ich mir eine Schaufel und schraube diese an den Rohling. Dies kann ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen. (Haifischmauel, Schlitz, Flach)

8. Ölbad
Ich lege die Wobbler ca. 1 Woche in eine Leinöl / Terpentin bad ( 1 / 1 besser 1 / 2) ein und trockne sie danach eine Woche. (http://www.dick.biz/ Chinesisches Tungöl / Balsam-Terpentin). Dies macht den Wobbler wasserresistent, vor allem aber wird das Holz aber erhelbich härter!

9. Testen
Ich montiere Haken und Sprengringe und gehe die Wobbler am Rhein testen. Läuft ein Wobbler schön, ist er für mich fertig. Dreht ein Wobbler, beblei ich möglichst weit unten, arbeitet ein Wobbler nicht, verändere ich die Schaufel (größer, weiter vorne etc.).

10. Bebleien
Zunächst schaue ich wie dick die Bohrungen im Wobbler sein dürfen (bsp 5mm Durchmesser), dann überlege ich mir wieviel blei ich dem Wobbler zusätzlich geben möchte (je nach größer 1-8g). Ich rechne dann aus wie Tief die Löcher sein müssen (habe hierzu ein kleines Programm geschrieben, kann ich auch mal hochladen), und bohre diese mittig in den Wobbler. Für mehr blei bohre ich mehr Löcher.
Zum schmelzen des Bleies verwende ich einen kleinen Porzelantiegel (Chemiebedarf, Durchmesser ca. 25mm) und einen Campinggasbrenner.
Erneut testetn.

11. Löcher verschließen
Aus Uhuendfest 300 und dem 4-Fachen Volumen an Holzmehl rühre ich mir eine Spachtelmasse an. Mit diese lassen sich sogar Aufbauten realiesieren. Ich spachtel die Löcher satt zu, lasse den Kleber trocknen, und Pfeile überflüssiges material ab.

12. Grundieren
Zunächst reibe ich die Wobbler mit einem alten Socken und Universalverdünner ab. Dann trage ich eine Mischung aus Isoliergrund (von Obi) und ca. 20% Universalverdünner hauch dünn auf (so, dass das Holz durchscheint). Dies soll dazu dienen eine Haftende schicht zu erzeugen, da Lack auf Öligen oberflächen nur schlecht haftet. Dann trage ich eine dünne schicht flüssigen Kunststoff + 10% Universalverdünner auf, und dann eine weitere dünne Schicht unverdünnten flüssigen Kunstoff auf.

13. Farbgebung
Nun bemale ich die Wobbler (soweit bin ich jetzt gerade). Ich habe vor das mit einem Airbrush (den ich geschenkt bekommen habe) und wasserverdünnbarem Acryl- Lack zu machen.

*14. Finish ???*
Nun möchte ich ein möglichst knallhartes finish überziehen, so dass der Hecht/Zander keinerlei Chance hat sich im Wobbler zu verbeißen, und sicher gehakt wird.

Was ist das härteste Finish, dass ihr euch vorstellen könnt? Sollte aber realistisch sein  (kein Diamant)

Für Anregungen bin ich Dankbar!

Gruß, Shittakind


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen welchen obulus würdet ihr eure Wobbler und jerks abgeben oder macht ihr das nur zum eigenbedarf?


 
Also, weil ich mir über meine Arbeitszeit keine Gedanklen mache, ist so ein Eigenbau für mich wirklich günstiger als ein gekaufter Köder. Wenn ich aber meine Arbeitszeit mitkalkulieren würde, dann müsste so ein Teil - bei Berechnung des gesetzlichen Mindestlohns, den es noch nicht gibt - etwa ab 20 Euro kosten. Wenn ich den Facharbeiterstundensatz zugrunde legen würde, dann wären Illex-Wobbler wirklich billig. Und das würde sich auch erst ändern, wenn ich so eine Art Manufaktur-Produktion ausarbeiten würde, bei der ich 1-3 feste Modelle quasi in Kleinserie fertigen würde. 

Aber will ich das? 

Das schöne ist doch gerade, dass jeder Wobbler ein bißchen anders ist als der vorige, etwas anders in den Laufeigenschaften, in der Balance, in der Bemalung, dass ich auch mal ganz beknackte Sachen ausprobiere, die funktionieren oder auch nicht...


----------



## Phoenix-mk (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Also, weil ich mir über meine Arbeitszeit keine Gedanklen mache, ist so ein Eigenbau für mich wirklich günstiger als ein gekaufter Köder. Wenn ich aber meine Arbeitszeit mitkalkulieren würde, dann müsste so ein Teil - bei Berechnung des gesetzlichen Mindestlohns, den es noch nicht gibt - etwa ab 20 Euro kosten. Wenn ich den Facharbeiterstundensatz zugrunde legen würde, dann wären Illex-Wobbler wirklich billig. Und das würde sich auch erst ändern, wenn ich so eine Art Manufaktur-Produktion ausarbeiten würde, bei der ich 1-3 feste Modelle quasi in Kleinserie fertigen würde.
> 
> Aber will ich das?
> 
> Das schöne ist doch gerade, dass jeder Wobbler ein bißchen anders ist als der vorige, etwas anders in den Laufeigenschaften, in der Balance, in der Bemalung, dass ich auch mal ganz beknackte Sachen ausprobiere, die funktionieren oder auch nicht...


 
Ich wollte auch nicht auf eine Massenfertigung bzw kleinserie anspielen!

Hab auch extra nicht geschrieben das ihr die Teile in großen mengen an mich verkaufen sollt!

Sondern nur das es mich interessieren würde was euch so vorschwebt was ihr als gegenleistung erwarten würdet!?

Ich selber bin auch begeisterter Bastler und Tüftler!
Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit momentan


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kurzer
Meine Wobbler haben unten einen eingesägten Schlitz so daß ich den Draht (durchgehend) von unten her einsetzen kann. Darunter kommt der länge nach die Bleibeschwerung. Mit Epoxid wird alles eingegossen. Das hält bombenfest!

@all
habe eben den Adolf und seine Kolegen auf Laufeigenschaft getestet - einwandfrei. Und ich muß sagen ich bin recht zufrieden mit den Teilen aus Holz weil sie deutlich schwerer sind als die Schaumteile. Eine Epoxischicht ist auch nicht nötig weil das Kiefernholz mit der 2K Lackschicht hart genug ist. Da beißt sich der Hecht die Zähne dran aus. Habe das Holz vor dem Lacken mit Clou gefüllert und kurz nachgeschliffen. So ist ein sauberes Finish möglich (ohne Epoxid-Nasen) Allerdings ist die Bauzeit eines Holzwobblers (wenn´s nicht gerade Balsa ist) deutlich länger als die Schaumwobbler, die sicher nicht weniger stabil sind. Und der Fisch interessiert sich ohnehin nicht für das Finish.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben den Adolf und seine Kolegen auf Laufeigenschaft getestet - einwandfrei.


 
Hihi - Arbeitsamt-Adolf im Stechschritt!


----------



## Pelznase (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

verkaufe auch keine wobbler, hab mir auch nie gedanken darüber gemacht. verschenk immer mal einen an freunde, aber verkaufen, ne.

schittakind, könntest das ganze ein bisschen abkürzen -5min-epoxid reicht und holzsiegel könnte man für die ölbäder nehmen. hätte keine lust so lange zu warten....will ja auch keine wobbler für die ewigkeit machen. nimmst du keinen durchgehenden draht?
zu deiner frage: ka, sowas gibts für holzwobbler wohl nicht. rapalas sind ja auch irgendwann durch, evtl. könnten 10 schichten epoxid helfen#t

hab grad nen versuch mit eingefärbtem epoxid für augen gemacht. sind noch blasen im epoxid-war ja auch nurn versuch. find die wirkung ganz gut.

[edit] versteh eh nicht, wie man sich mit hartholz abmühen kann.


----------



## shittakind (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, keinen durchgehenden Draht. Ich hab weder ne Schnur noch Sprengringe oder Wirbel die auf 10kg ausgelegt sind, warum also die Mühe machen und die wobbler auf 20kg Tragkraft auslegen. Das wollt ich mir erpahren (wo ich schon so ne wochenlange lackierprozedur habe.

Abachi ist nicht wirklich ein Hartholz (super zu bearbeiten und riecht auch gut  ), aber ein über 5mm Durchmesser Stück bekomme ich kaum durchgebrochen, und durchgerissen erst recht nicht. Wenn die Faser richtig läuft kann man Holz auf zug recht ordentlich belasten.

Habs heute geschafft mich durch den Thread zu kämpfen und werde einige der Tipps umsetzen um die Produktion zu verkürzen! Wenn ich ne Cam in die Hand krieg zeig ich auch mal'n paar Bilder.


----------



## Pelznase (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nene, hartholz fängt bei mir erst bei kiefer an-was auch nicht richtig ist... wenns das ausarbeiten der form länger als 30 min dauert ists hartholz


----------



## shittakind (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, hängt von der größe ab, nen 10cm wobbler der einfach geformt ist geht in 15-20min..., ich bin sehr zufrieden, das holz ist ungefair doppelt so schwer wie balsa, aber vielfach härter... (oh, soviel auch nicht)

Hier is ne nette Seite für alle Holzwobblerbauer:

http://www.holzwurm-page.de/holzarten/holzart/abachi.htm


----------



## shittakind (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auf die Leinöl-Behandlung möchte ich aber bei diesem Holz nicht verzichten, werde mal versuchen es danach direkt mit 2 schichten epoxy zu lackieren, dann zu grundieren und colorieren, und dann wieder 2 schichten epoxy. wenn ein wobbler zerlegt wird, hat er für mich seinen dienst getan. ich wünsche mir nur, dass die Haken ordentlich fassen!


----------



## Pelznase (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

grad mit ner flachlaufenden laube fertig geworden. in nen tiefläufer steck ich nicht soviel arbeit rein.


----------



## shittakind (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das is vernünftig 

top!


----------



## holle (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

respect! @ pelznase  das hatte ich vor ein paar seiten mit den epoxi-augen gemeint. die von kalex, die dann doch geprintet waren.   aber wie gesagt, respect! sehen top aus, deine wobbler!


----------



## Pelznase (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx
jo, du hast mal ein tutorial von tackleunderground gelinkt. hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass man epoxid einfach mit acryl einfärben kann. realistischer bekommt man kaum augen hin. die spiegelungen und lichtbrechungen durchs epoxid kommen einem echten augen schon ganz schön nahe.

ps: muss jetzt nur mit dem finish bis morgen warten, erst dann ist mein drying wheel (hoffentlich) fertig-hab mir nen grillmotor besorgt.


----------



## holle (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jaja, die amis... grinzzz    wenn tackleunderground nicht wäre würde ich auch noch mit gufis oder wurm angeln...  die haben wunderbar detailierte tutorials dort. hat mir selbst auch sehr bei meiner jerkbau-sache geholfen.


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Laube! Geile Technik!
Ist das auch das Alumaterial? Was ist das eigendlich für ein Zeug? Wo bekommt man sowas? Wie haftet es am Holz? Wie bekommt man das überhaupt um eine runde gewölbte Form herumgebogen? Bei Blattgold war das schon schwer und das was Du da nimmst sieht noch viel dicker aus. Alufolie ging bei mir genauso schlecht und verknitterte nur. Wie verhinderst Du sichtbare Klebekanten? Wird das Zeug irgentwie getrieben?
Vielleicht kannst Du mal so einen Ablauf der einzelnen Werkstufen hier mit Fotos einstellen und etwas kommentieren.
Ist unter den Kiemen dann ein Hohlraum zwischen Rohling und Folie oder sind die ausgespritzt oder direkt das Profil der Lippen in das Holz geschnitten. Fragen über Fragen |supergri #h


----------



## Kurzer (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

vielen Dank noch mal für Deine Beschreibung! Werde am Wochenende mal im Baumarkt nach den entsprechenden Utensilien stöbern ;-> Es ist Winter und irgendwie muss man sich ja ablenken ;->! Eure Wobbler sind echt der Hammer!


----------



## Pelznase (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Laube! Geile Technik!
> Ist das auch das Alumaterial? Was ist das eigendlich für ein Zeug? Wo bekommt man sowas? Wie haftet es am Holz? Wie bekommt man das überhaupt um eine runde gewölbte Form herumgebogen? Bei Blattgold war das schon schwer und das was Du da nimmst sieht noch viel dicker aus. Alufolie ging bei mir genauso schlecht und verknitterte nur. Wie verhinderst Du sichtbare Klebekanten? Wird das Zeug irgentwie getrieben?
> Vielleicht kannst Du mal so einen Ablauf der einzelnen Werkstufen hier mit Fotos einstellen und etwas kommentieren.
> Ist unter den Kiemen dann ein Hohlraum zwischen Rohling und Folie oder sind die ausgespritzt oder direkt das Profil der Lippen in das Holz geschnitten. Fragen über Fragen |supergri #h



aua, ganz viele fragen. hatte den link zwar schonmal gepostet, aber nagut http://www.knet.ne.jp/~hac21202/ wie ich das mache, hab ich auch schon mit 4 bildern gezeigt und kurz beschrieben. würd ja gern noch selbst die einzelnen schritte beschreiben, aber leider ist mir der edalstahldraht ausgegangen. evtl. klappts am we noch. das ist das alu-klebeband, das ich von lidl hab. hab hier in den baumärkten immer mal geschaut, aber dort gab es das irgendwie nicht. das zeug kann man ohne grössere probs um die kanten der kiemen drücken. es ist sehr weich, haftet sehr gut (beim abzeihen reiss es das balsaholz zt. mit ab) und bei guter vorarbeit entstehen keine hohlräume. wenn man von der ausarbeitung des kopfes absieht, ist wirklich nicht viel dabei und es hat mehr mit fleiss zu tun-ganz ungeschickt sollte man natürlich nicht sein:q. die schaufel hab ich später eingeklebt, könnte man auch vor dem überkleben. blattmetalle hab ich auch schon versucht, aber so gut ergebnisse bekommt man damit nicht und dazu ist das klebeband in der verarbeitung auch noch viel viel vieeeel einfacher. kauf dir ne rolle alu-klebeband und versuchs einfach.

tip: einen sehr schöne farbeffekt bekommt man, wenn für die rückenfarbe leicht eingefärbtes epoxid nimmt-epoxid haftet auch besser als farbe. es entsteht zwar eine harte farbkante ohne verlauf, aber durch die durchsichtigkeit des epoxid fällt es kaum auf-sieht zt. sogar realistischer aus. also: ganz ohne airbrush bekommt ein sehr gutes ergebnis.

hoffentlich sehe ich bald ein paar schöne silberlinge von euch|wavey:


----------



## tobio (9. März 2006)

*Geile Folie bei Aldi*

Heute gekauft.
Kostet pro Rolle 1,49.- Euro, ist eine selbstklebende 3D-Folie und schön dünn.






tobio


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tobio 
das Zeug habe ich auch, abr e hftet shleht und läßt sich nicht um Rundungen legen


----------



## Pelznase (10. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex hat recht, damit kann man max. flache flanken bekleben oder daraus streifen oder augen machen.

son drying wheel hat was, hab mit 2 epoxid-anstrichen eine sehr dicke schicht erhalten, die sehr sauber und gleichmässig ist. das freischneiden der ösen fällt auch weg. besser gehts nimma#6 doch, ein bisschen leiser könnte der billigmotor schon sein.


----------



## shittakind (10. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

cool.. kann man bei deiner Version einen köder einspannen? werd mal versuchen eins zu bauen wo man gleich ein dutzend einspannen kann, das würde rocken!


----------



## Pelznase (10. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei meinem teil kann man nur 1/2 duzend einspannen, was auch ausreicht. lohnt sich in jedem fall eins zu bauen.


----------



## Pelznase (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ist die laube nochmal mit schaufel und finish.


----------



## Pelznase (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mist.


----------



## Lachsy (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wieso mist? sehen doch klasse aus. Abwarten irgendwann stehe ich in Mülheim vor deiner Tür  |supergri |supergri :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

det geht ja gar nicht mehr...:k


----------



## shittakind (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann ja jeder, echten fisch nehmen und stück plastik dran!

[edit] is ja garkein echter


----------



## holle (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase  is ja hammahammahart!!!!!!!! RESPECT!


----------



## holle (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vorsicht bilderflut!

war auch mal wieder mit holz kreativ


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> wieso mist? sehen doch klasse aus.



Kann man nicht anders sagen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> war auch mal wieder mit holz kreativ



Ihr macht mich fertig! Ich komme zu nix und ihr fliegt gerade zu den Sternen! Also die geschnitzten Kiemen sehen wirklich astral gut aus!


----------



## Bondex (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja der Holle zieht jetzt ganz schön an, das kann gefährlich werden, hihihi


----------



## Lachsy (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oha , ich schmeiss alles in die ecke und bastel nicht mehr :q 

Holle , klasse gemacht 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fiskes (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle
Hut ab kann man nur sagen !!!


----------



## holle (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> oha , ich schmeiss alles in die ecke und bastel nicht mehr :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy


   um gottes willen, lachsy! bloss nicht! mach mal schön weiter!  

@ all   thanXXX!


----------



## Pelznase (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle, die sehen abgefahren aus. lachsy blufft nur, in wirklichkeit hat sie die goilsten teile im keller liegen und wir bekommen´s noch ganz dicke.:m

hab einen alten wobbler zerlegt, um an draht zu kommen. hab auch die einzelnen arbeitsschritte beim bekleben festgehalten. hier nur ein bild, das zeigt, wie gut sich das klebeband anschmiegt-ist wie dafür gemacht. die anderen bilder kommen morgen-hatte keinen bock mehr, die auch noch heute umzuwandeln...


----------



## Lachsy (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

du verbröselst ein Wobbler weil du kein draht mehr hast?

klau deinem Radel ne Speiche :q :q :q , nur wunder dich irgendwann mal nicht beim fahren , wenns eiert 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, der lag hier halbfertig rum. der wäre eh nix geworden und ich hätte den eh irgendwann weggeworfen, kann keinen sinkenden tiefläufer gebrauchen.


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase

Erst mal hammer Wobbler die Du da baust. Kommst du aus Mülheim an der Ruhr? Würde mich interessieren weil meine Eltern da wohnen und ich da auch knapp 17 Jahre gewohnt habe.


----------



## holle (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mir letztens haufen v2a-draht bei 1,2,3... geholt. 0,8er, 1er, 1,2er. sind zur zeit echt gute preise... 3-4 euro für 20 meter... besser gehts kaum...

glaube wegen dem aluband muss ich auch mal losgehen...


----------



## Pelznase (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, ich wohne in mülheim an der ruhr und wenn jemand ein helge schneider autogramm haben möchte.... nene:q

boah holle, lass mal lieber. mein aluzeug heisst profiline(?) und wird von der wilhelm ritterath gmbh hergestellt-hilft evtl. beim suchen. chromjerks kommen bestimmt gut und gibts so auch noch nicht, oder?

edit: hab gleich was gefunden http://www.fix-o-moll.de/Pages/reparieren.html


----------



## Bondex (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase 
echt einen Wobbler zerlegen finde ich heftig. Wenn Du willst schicke ich Dir 3000 Meter verzinkten Stahldraht. Der tut´s zur Not auch wenn man nicht im Salzwasser fischt. Ich habe das Zeug in rauhen Mengen. Im Gegenzug hätte ich dann gerne eine Probe von Deinem "Aluzeug"!!!


----------



## Pelznase (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey, der war doch wirklich nur gespachtelt und mit holzsiegel behandelt und hat den ersten test nicht überstanden, die form gefiel mir auch nicht. wenn ich draht gehabt hätte, dann wäre er nur im müll gelandet. verzinkten draht bekomme ich hier auch heute abend hab ich auch wieder welchen. n bissel alu-zeug kann ich dir auch so schicken.


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

brauche das nur als Muster, dann kan ich mir was ähnliches vielleicht auch hier im Baustoffhandel besorgen. Möchte nur das Material mal genauer beäugen. Ist das Rauten- Muster da schon drauf oder hast Du das eingeritzt?
Wie ist das mit der Haltbarkeit auf dem Rohling? Eine dünne Epoxyschicht hält das doch nicht zusammen, oder doch? Das Aluband ist doch sicher flexiebel wie Gewebe-Isolierband, da würde Epoxy doch nicht richtig halten kann ich mir vorstellen, aber sicher liege ich falsch???!!


----------



## Pelznase (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was soll ich sagen, kann das material ja auch erstmal nur einschätzen, weil ich bis jetzt noch nicht richtig mit den teilen angeln war-winter=nix wobbler. aber es klebt sehr gut und wird sich nicht einfach lösen, wenn nicht grad wasser eindringt. sehe da kaum einen unterschied zu ner schicht farbe oder ner grundierung, wenn es richtig geklebt/angelegt wurde. hab bis jetzt nur den nachteil entdeckt, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist, darauf zu brushen, weil die oberfläche eben sehr glatt ist. wirste jetzt ja selbst testen können#h


----------



## Pelznase (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

an diesem teil arbeite ich grad. ist mal kein balsa, hab keine ahnung was fürn holz das ist. es ist härter und schwerer als balsa und hat nen ziemlich starken geruch-richt sauer. jemand ne ahnung, was das sein kann? das ding wiegt schon 10g ohne bebleiung. holz ist imprägniert und hat die gleiche färbung wie balsa, ist aber nicht so stark gezeichnet. das eignet sich gut für details, weil es nicht so schnell franst wie balsa. wäre nicht schlecht, wenn das jmd bestimmen können.

wird ein übergrosser mefo-wobbler, wobei er im verhältnis leichter wird. ist 10cm lang und hat ne rappel mit 2 3mm stahlkugel, die auf kunststoff schlagen (recht laut). blei fehlt noch. komm wohl erst am we zum bekelben und bemalen:/.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> holz ist imprägniert und hat die gleiche färbung wie balsa, ist aber nicht so stark gezeichnet. das eignet sich gut für details, weil es nicht so schnell franst wie balsa. wäre nicht schlecht, wenn das jmd bestimmen können.



Ist das Holz so zweifarbig wie auf den Bildern? Und ist es so hart wie Kiefer, oder härter oder weicher?


----------



## Pelznase (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

müsste so hart wie kiefer sein. kam mir beim schnitzen sehr "ölig" vor. auf den bildern ist schon yachtlack drauf, ist dadurch hlat nur etwas heller als auf den bildern.


----------



## holle (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> hab bis jetzt nur den nachteil entdeckt, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist, darauf zu brushen, weil die oberfläche eben sehr glatt ist. wirste jetzt ja selbst testen können#h


beim brushen von solchen glatten oberflächen habe ich mit glasmalfarbe von marabu (dekorglas) gute erfahrungen gemacht. sind auch schön transparent so das ein hauch von färbung entsteht. dann noch epox drüber und das hält ewig.


----------



## Pelznase (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na, das bemalen dauert nur länger, weil man nicht gleich soviel farbe auftragen kann. bei chrom-wobblern sollte man eh nicht soviel brushen.
schade, dass niemand weiss oder ne vermutung hat, was für ein holz das ist. würds gern häufiger verwenden.

ps: inet macht richtig spass, wenn man alle 2min rausfliegt.


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das könnte Limba holz sein. Und wenn nicht ist das ein Tip an alle Bastler hier. das Zeug läßt sich gut schnitzen und leicht schleifen. Hat keine auffällige Maserung und ist sehr leicht. Weide und Pappel gehen auch gut und Birke ist sicher auch einen Versuch wert


----------



## noose (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenns ein bischen schwerer als Balsa ist könnte es evtl auch Abachi sein??

Habe haufenweise Abachiholz riecht auch n bischen Säuerlich, ölt aber eigentlich nicht beim bearbeiten.Ist auch in etwa so hart wie Kiefer (nicht ganz so)

Wo hastn das Zeug her ?

So sieht die Maserung vom Abachibrett aus, ähnlich dem von Balsa...


----------



## Pelznase (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx, werd dann nach den genannten hölzern in märkten suchen und schauen, was ich da verarbeitet hab. ist wirklich ein sehr schönes material, wäre echt schade, wenn ichs nimma bekäm. mit ölig meinte ich, dass sich das holz nicht trocken anfühlt, nicht, dass es saftet oder tropft. es ist auch nicht so porig wie balsa und farnst bzw. splittert nicht so schnell wie balsa.

könnte abachi sein, es wird anscheinend auch in saunen verbaut, vielleicht weil es nicht so schnell wasser aufnimmt wegen des grösseren harzanteils(?).


----------



## sammycr65 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

A B A C H I

Aus den Beschreibungen heraus zu 99 %!!!

Wird im Saunabau verwendet (Sitzbänke) weil es recht 
träge auf große Hitze reagiert und man keine Splitter in
den Po bekommt, weil es recht fest ist und nicht so franst
wie Kiefer, Fichte oder gar Balsa!

ich denke in Baumärkten eher selten zu bekommen!
Versuch ma RAMIN oder Ayous! Sind ähnlich! Oft als
Leiste zu bekommen (Rechteck oder Quadratleiste)!
Sonst im Holzfachhandel - evtl. Bruns in Mühlheim 
Tel.: 0208-589740 (ma nach Resten fragen) oder
falls Du mal in Dortmund bist - PN!:m 

der Sammy


----------



## noose (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> könnte abachi sein, es wird anscheinend auch in saunen verbaut, vielleicht weil es nicht so schnell wasser aufnimmt wegen des grösseren harzanteils(?).



Dann ist es wohl auch Abachi,ist typisches Saunaholz.

www.heerdegen-balsaholz.de/

Auf Preisliste

dann auf *Leisten & Rundstäbe


* 
gruss


----------



## holle (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

? und was ist da?

da hättest du auch gleich zu wiki linken können...


----------



## noose (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das sollte eigentlich nur ein Link zu ner Bezugsadresse sein und keine wissenschafliche Abhandlung, also bei mir funktioniert der ???;+

Weiss nicht was Du willst jetzt, oder bekommt man bei Wiki Abachiholz?


Für Dich holle hab ich aber den gewünschten Link parat 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abachi-Baum

Gruss


----------



## holle (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah ja... das java mal wieder. 

klick da mal auf eine holzbezeichnung, da kommst du bei wiki raus... #c


----------



## noose (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|rolleyes

Na sag das doch... java aus!

Heerdegen ist lediglich ne Bezugsadresse wie gesagt,ich hol da seit ca. 
5 Jahren mein Holz her.

Die haben etliche Holzarten im Angebot, sogar mahagoni,apfel,nuss usw...

Habe aber meine Wobbs. immer aus Buche Kiefer und Abachi gebaut.

Gruss


----------



## Pelznase (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> A B A C H I
> 
> Aus den Beschreibungen heraus zu 99 %!!!
> 
> ...



werds gleich bei bruns in mülheim versuchen-am liebsten wären mir 40x40 bzw. 30x30 kanthölzer. jetzt sind soviele holzarten genannt, dass ich ganz durcheinander bin|supergri. werd mal schauen, was sich hinter diesen namen so verbirgt.

thx@all


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mehr zu Abachiholz steht in Hans Nordins Wobbler-Buch.


----------



## sammycr65 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> werds gleich bei bruns in mülheim versuchen-am liebsten wären mir 40x40 bzw. 30x30 kanthölzer. jetzt sind soviele holzarten genannt, dass ich ganz durcheinander bin|supergri. werd mal schauen, was sich hinter diesen namen so verbirgt.
> 
> thx@all




Wir können ja einen Deal machen - falls Du bei Bruns nicht fündig wirst!

Ich zerschnippel eine Leiste (27 x 60 mm - 270 lang) und schick Dir ein 
Paket mit den Stücken und dafür schickst Du mir einen "handmade" 
Wobbler!? :k 
Abachi-Leisten haben wir als Saunalatten am Lager! Ich bräuchte nur
die Längenmaße und Deine Anschrift .....

Sach watt

der Sammy


----------



## Lachsy (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin ihr lackierer und holzzerkleinerer 

hab auch mal wieder die Airbrush geschwungen. ergebnis ist folgender


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, bist in der anzahl der farben sehr zurückhaltend, aber nicht grad in der farbwahl.

sammy, im prinzip ist das ok, geb dir morgen bescheid.


----------



## Lachsy (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja pelznase, etwas weniger ist oft mehr 

sieht im orginal ganz anders aus, da hat er 3 farbschatierungen. Lila, blau und halt das Silber 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, hab mich auch schon über meine cams geärgert. versuch mal an metallicfluid von schmincke zu kommen. das ist ein nicht ganz so hartes silber, das lässt die farbe darunter noch durchschimmern und ist je nach blickrichtung deutlich zu sehen. im neuen sortiment heisst es jetzt silver shine-glaub ich.
könnte dir nen airbrushladen in duisburg nennen, da werden noch farben aus dem alten sortiment ausverkauft.


----------



## Lachsy (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

er ist mit einem lack von bondex gemacht. ich finde ihn richtig hübsch (ja wir frauen), aber das intressiert eh die Hechte zander nicht 

war mal mit einem test einem Netzstoff eines defekten Rucksackes. habe ihn ausgeschnitten. Mann sieht es geht auch 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Lachsi
so langsam geht das richtig ab bei Dir. Der Pink-Panther ist echt gelungen. Ist der gegossen? Wie lang ist denn das Teil? Schönes Finish! Nur gelackt?
Hast Du noch so einen Rucksack über. Das Netzt ist ja wie geschaffen, stretcht das? Muß beim Lacken gut aufgelegen haben!!!


----------



## Pelznase (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab gestern das abachi-ding (jerk für arme|supergri) beklebt. hab leider einen zu weichen pinsel genommen, so dass er diesmal nicht ganz so sauber geworden ist. ein seitenlinienorgan ist auch angedeutet. wenn das ding so läuft, wie ichs mir vorstelle, dann werd ich erstmal nurnoch diese form machen. hab auch daran gedacht, welche zu bauen, die sich auf die seite legen, wenn man stoppt und wie blinker nach unten trudeln. mal versuchen........


----------



## noose (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h Top Teil,

Haste da auch Gewichte reingebaut?


----------



## Lachsy (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lachsi
> so langsam geht das richtig ab bei Dir. Der Pink-Panther ist echt gelungen. Ist der gegossen? Wie lang ist denn das Teil? Schönes Finish! Nur gelackt?
> Hast Du noch so einen Rucksack über. Das Netzt ist ja wie geschaffen, stretcht das? Muß beim Lacken gut aufgelegen haben!!!




Moin björni,
ja er ist gegossen. länge des wobblers ohne tauchschaufel ist 11 cm.
Ja er ist nur gelackt mit farben von dir 
Das netzt stretcht nicht allzustark. Der Rucksack war damals von plus. Nie gebraucht, weil er abgefärbt hat. also endsorgen aber vorher noch den netzstoff raustrennen, so sieht er aus

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/5093/p10001567ma.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar, sind da gewichte drin. 11g blei ca. in der mitte am bauch und noch etwas im hinteren drittel. genau kann ichs nicht sagen, da sich meine waage verabschiedet hat:/ wenn er zu leicht ist, um zu schweben oder zu sinken, hoffe ich darauf, dass die schräge, die vom maul zum rücken verläuft, das ding etwas nach unten drückt/bohrt. wichtig war und ist auch erstmal der lauf.


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
Nimmst Du ds Aerocolor auch zum Untermischen ins Harz? Das ist doch auf Wasserbasis wenn ich nicht irre.

Clarissa
Schönes Netz! Hoffe wir Skypen morgen mal wieder. Hatte heute keine Zeit mehr


----------



## Pelznase (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, künstleracryl geht aber auch. hat mich selbst ein bisschen gewundert, dass das funzt.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Farbe müßte dann aber doch lasierend sein, gelle? Die normalen Farben decken doch zu stark?


----------



## Pelznase (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

farben werden ja lasierend, wenn man wenig farbe nimmt-viel wasser oder eben epoxid und gaaaaanz wenig farbe.


----------



## Pelznase (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab neues material für augen gefunden-die verpackung der aldi minischokoküsse:q. zum fixieren der augen wickle ich krebband mit der klebeseite nach aussen um einen alten pinsel. die verpackung ist etwas dick, aber wenn die augen fertig sind, kann man vorsichtig etwas von der pappe abknibbeln.

die wobbler-rohlinge sind aus abachi-links und rechts und in der mitte liegt ein rohling aus dem holz, das ich gesucht hab-werd mal nem holz-experten das ding zeigen und unter die nase halten, weil das schon sehr intensiv riecht.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, der erste ist jetzt fertig, die restlichen müssen noch eine Schicht Epoxy bekommen:






Leider ist mir beim besprühen mit der Sprühdose ein Fehler passiert. Ich wollte oben mit Hilfe dieser Netztechnik einige Schuppen aufsprühen. Dummerweise hat es dort irgendwie nicht so richtig geklappt, denn man sieht das Netz irgendwie nichtso richtig:






Auch ist es mir leider an der Seite ein wenig verrutscht und nun ist ein Abdruck an der Flanke zu sehen:






Allerdings denke ich wird es den Hechten nicht all zu viel ausmachen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und dafür das es der erste Versuch war, denke ich ist es gar nich mal so schlecht geworden.


----------



## noose (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> So, der erste ist jetzt fertig, die restlichen müssen noch eine Schicht Epoxy bekommen:
> 
> Allerdings denke ich wird es den Hechten nicht all zu viel ausmachen.
> 
> ...



#6 Dafür das es der Erste Versuch war sind die doch Top.

Meine ersten sahen aus wie ein Magengeschwür:q


Jetzt gehts zwar schon, aber auch noch lange nich so wie die von pelznase und bondex.


Ne Schwalm mach weiter so sind top.


----------



## Pelznase (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, übung ist alles. schön, dass es hier wieder was zu sehen gibt!


----------



## Lachsy (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nix aufregendes, dafür mal tupfer mit leuchtfarbe. wollte sie spritzen aber dafür ist meine Airbrush düse leider zu klein................:c .

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/8883/p10004713kr.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh Pelzi hat ein neues Avatarbild!!!  
Wenn ich nicht morgen auf Mefo angeln müßte würde ich hier noch mehr posten.

Ach ja, ich habe auch schon wieder gebastelt. Wenn die lackiert sind zeige ich sie Euch dann wieder


----------



## noose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Pelzi hat ein neues Avatarbild!!!
> Wenn ich nicht morgen auf Mefo angeln müßte würde ich hier noch mehr posten.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe auch schon wieder gebastelt. Wenn die lackiert sind zeige ich sie Euch dann wieder



Jo ist mir auch schon aufgefallen , ich finde es nur nicht schön nem lebenden Ukelei eine Ringöse durchs Maul zu bohren.

Pelz du weisst doch lebender Köderfisch ist verboten!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bondex viel spass beim Angeln berichte vom Erfolg.


----------



## Pelznase (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Pelzi hat ein neues Avatarbild!!!
> Wenn ich nicht morgen auf Mefo angeln müßte würde ich hier noch mehr posten.



grrr, wenn ich die wahl hätte, würd ich auch lieber angeln gehen. so zieh ich halt nur holzlauben aufs system auf. ist leider kein ersatz, dafür aber ne gute ablenkung. 

lachsy, wie kann die düse zu klein sein, ist die farbe so dick?


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> grrr, wenn ich die wahl hätte, würd ich auch lieber angeln gehen. so zieh ich halt nur holzlauben aufs system auf. ist leider kein ersatz, dafür aber ne gute ablenkung.
> 
> lachsy, wie kann die düse zu klein sein, ist die farbe so dick?



ne das nicht, das sind wohl die farbpikmente dieses leuchtpulver, die dem klarlack beigemischt werden, damit die farbe leuchtet. wenn du sie spritzt sieht es aus , als wenn eine spinne fäden zieht. habe gelesen das man dafür ne 0,3 düse nehmen soll. meine airbrushpistole hat 0,2

muss mal die 15 € pistole fertig machen ob es damit geht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann nimm doch einfach nen pinsel; bei punkten ist man auf der sicheren seite. ist nämlich ärgerlich, wenn man das finish mit der pistole beim punkte-brushen versaut. auch wenn das brushen klappt, hat man auf jeden fall nen krampf in den fingern.|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der jerk ist eh zum testen gebaut. Muss mal testen, wie das zeug sich verhält . leuchten tut es . Wollte ich eh für Trollinglöffel einsetzen, ach morgen gieße ich mal ein wobbler , wo das leuchtpigment direkt im guß reingemacht wird.

dann nur lasieren ob er durchleuchtet 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## noose (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Meinst du man könnte dieses Klebeband verwenden oder ist dieses im Heizungsbau verwendetes zu dick?

Gruss


----------



## Pelznase (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das AF75 hört sich gut an. ist aber auch teuer, hab nur 1,75 für 15m bei lidl bezahlt. diese hier http://www.fix-o-moll.de/Pages/reparieren.html sollten auch gehen. meins ist vom hersteller, der auch fix-o-moll macht. guckst du hier: http://www.selbstklebe-produkte.de/lshop,showrub,19537,d,1143875680-19567,1.1c,,,,.htm
würde die beiden 50mm breiten von dieser seite testen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe wieder ein paar Köder fertig.

Hier mal ein paar kleine Hechte:







Dann zwei im Crappie-Design, einmal Gold und einmal Silber.
Leider sieht man hier den Glitter nicht:






Hier habe ich es mal mit einem Weissfisch probiert. Der erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig an eine Laube:






Dann einer in Rot/Weiss. Soll ja angeblich bei den Hechten immer gut ankommen:






Und zu guter letzt nochmal einer in Firetiger:


----------



## shittakind (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Coole Sache!

Wo bekommt ihr Pigmente her? So leucht und neonkram für epoxy wäre cool, aber in jedem Fall brauch ich weisse. möchte mit eingefärbtem epoxy grundieren.

Aso @ SchwalmAngler: Fetter Output, sizt wohl nurnoch im keller


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zb hier http://www.marronnier.de/shop7/index.php?cPath=17

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super, auch mit epoxy getestet? (steht nicht extra dabei, dass das geht)


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				shittakind schrieb:
			
		

> Super, auch mit epoxy getestet? (steht nicht extra dabei, dass das geht)



bis jetzt habe ich mein epoxy noch nicht gefärbt, aber schreib denen mal ne mail und frage.

hier bekommste auch pigmente, aber nicht alle farben

http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/
die sind zb 
zum Einrühren in das abgemischte Kunstharzsystem (Epoxid, Polyester, Acryl)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wieviele Schichten Epoxy tragt Ihr eigentlich auf?

Ich habe bisher drei bis vier Schichten genommen. Jedoch habe ich gemerkt, je mehr Schichten ich auftrage, desto unebener wird die Oberfläche des Köders. Jedoch denke ich mal liegt das auch mit an dem Glitter den ich auf die erste Schicht Epoxy aufgetragen habe. Bei den Ködern an denen ich momentan dran bin habe ich keinen Glitter aufgetragen und die Oberfläche ist um einiges glatter.

Reichen drei Schichten oder sollte man mehr nehmen?


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

3 schichten sollten eigendlich reichen.

mitlerweile habe ich mir angwöhnt das Epoxy mit einem stück schwamm aufzutragen. 

Ich glaube wäre für uns alle einfacher man könnte es in einem art Tauchverfahren machen #c 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit dem Schwamm ist ne gute Idee, werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Die Pinsel die ich bisher benutzt habe lassen sich zwar relativ gut mir Seife auswaschen, wenn man ihn aber mehrmals benutzt leidet er auch. Habe es schon mit verschiedenen Lösungsmitteln probiert aber das ist auch alles nicht so optimal. Da ist das auswaschen mit Seife die beste Methode.

Ein Tauchverfahren währe es natürlich. Allerdings muss man dazu aber wohl entweder unmengen an Ködern herstellen oder masenhaft Epoxy wegkippen. Bei den Preisen für das Zeugs ist das wohl unbezahlbar.

Na dann will ich mal hoffen das drei Schichten Epoxy wirklich ausreichen. In 16 Tagen kann ich endlich mal wieder angeln gehen und die Köder testen. Da hat der Hecht ja endlich wieder auf.


----------



## shittakind (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

_



Jedoch habe ich gemerkt, je mehr Schichten ich auftrage, desto unebener wird die Oberfläche des Köders.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
Bei mir bilden sich auch immer Nasen (unebenheiten) weil ich natürlich versuche möglichst viel epoxy drauf zu knallen . Leicht abschleifen, und noch ne dünnere Schicht! Am besten so einen tollen drehtrockner ausm Grillmotor bauen, aber da muss ich mich auchnoch zu überwinden.... ich wünschte es gäbe eine platzspahrende Lösung!


----------



## noose (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi

Ich habe hier mal ein Link von diesem oder vielleicht anderen Japaner 
den Pelznase mal verlinkt hat.

Kann mir mal einer sagen was der da macht ? Es sieht so aus als stellt der sich Effektfolien her.

Hab aber kein schimmer obs so ist.#c


----------



## Pelznase (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine glitter-wobbler wurden mit jeder epoxidschicht immer glatter!?
3 schichten epoxid braucht man schon. wenn man es mit nem grillmotor macht, reichen auch 2 schichten, weil "nichts" abtropft.
ein dryingwheel kann man schon sehr kleine halten. wenn man eins für nur einen wobbler braucht, dann reicht eins, das in nen schuhkarton passt.
die pigmente werden schon funzen. könntest aber auch einfache künsteracrylfarbe nehmen-dat staubt nicht so


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe noch ein paar fertig. Die sind diesmal alle ohne Glitter.
Zwei goldene im Crappy Design:






Zwei silberne im Crappy Design:






Und einen in Firetiger:


----------



## shittakind (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Herrlich !

Kurze Frage nochmal: War grad im Baumarkt, Bastelglas/Polystyrol-Platten in 2mm stärke hatten die da nur in 150x50cm da für 15Euro, keinen Verschnitt. Wo bekommt ihr günstig euer schlagfestes, splitterfreies thermisch verformbares Schaufelmaterial her?


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei ebay , such mal nach makrolon

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tobio (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Am Wochenende habe ich auch mal angefangen zu basteln - ich werde berichten 


War eben bei Lidl wegen dem Angelzeugs, was es dort wieder gibt.
Dort gibt es seit heute auch das Buch "Wobbler - Kunstköder selber machen"
ist für 4,99.- Euro gar nicht so schlecht und für Anfänger wie mich bestimmt mit diesem Thread hier zusammen eine gute Informationsquelle.

tobio


----------



## Pelznase (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier auch was neues von mir. wenn er gut läuft (davon geh ich aus) und sammy ihn will, bekommt er ihn auch*heul. ist noch kein finish drauf. am rücken sieht man das eingefärbte epoxid und n bissel airbrush geht noch weiter vom rücken die flanken runter. sind auch nur 2 farben.


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe jetzt auch mal etwas Tesa-Alutape gekauft. Die Rolle kostet im Baumarkt fast 7 Euro. Hier ein Bild davon. Leider hat dieses Band keine Trägerfolie. Ich habe das Muster also auf dem Rohling prägen müssen. Bekomme leider auch immer Probleme die Folie um den Körper zu bekommen. Das knittert am Ansatz (Rücken und Bauch) Aber vielleicht gibt´s da einen Trick? Auch hält das Epoxy nicht besonders gut auf der glatten Alufläche. Aber ich denke mal es ist nötig zu epoxieren um die Folie vernünftig zu sichern.|kopfkrat 
Hier sind meine neuesten Errungenschaften.#c


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier nochmal in etwas größer
ich finde das geht schon. Aber ob das jetz mit Folie soviel mehr fische an die Leine bringt als wenn man es nur silber lackieren würde wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe auch noch einen meiner Foto- Papalla Entwürfe verwirklicht. Hier mal ein Bild davon. Wird aber noch am Bauch gebrusht und danach  klargelackt


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe mir das Buch Wobbler selbermachen für 4,99 € vom Lidl gekauft, werde auch einmal anfangen....


----------



## Pelznase (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex, mir ist es egal, ob es mehr fisch bringt oder eben nicht-weniger wirds nicht sein. eins ist aber klar, dass die folie das licht stärker refektiert als ne einfache silberne lackierung (die eh nur grau aussieht) und das kann schon ein höherer anreiz für die fische sein. wie auch immer.....
das tape braucht schon ne trägerfolie. ohne kann mans nicht vernünftig prägen oder zuschneiden. 

ich klebe immer streifen auf-in dieser reihenfolge:

1. die beiden flanken mit schuppenmuster
2. kopfseiten ohne prägung bzw. schuppenmuster
3. rücken mit prägung
4. oberseite vom kopf ohne prägung
5. langer streifen für die unterseite-für die öse vorher schlitz schneiden

dadurch, dass ich den rücken meiste mit farbepoxid dunkler mache und die schnitte der folie für die seiten in den kiemen verlaufen lasse, sieht man eigentlich nur die kanten vom tape, die am bauch verlaufen. die werden aber nochmal richtig angedrückt und fallen so auch nimma auf.

die tiefenwirkung der farben auf der folie ist der hammer, oder?:m


----------



## shittakind (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ey, ich finde die Wobbler mit ein bisschen geknitter einfach nur genial! Sowas kriegste nicht zu kaufen! Gibt nicht vielleicht das geknitter den extra Anreiz? Also bei mir auf jedenfall! Mir gefällt der allerletze, und der obere auf dem Gruppenfoto sehr gut! Aber die sind alle toll.

Wie schafft ihr son output? Sacht mal wieviele Wobbler ihr durchschnittlich pro stunde schafft?

Ich brauch momentan ca. 4-5h / Wobbler


----------



## Bondex (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
ach jetzt verstehe ich das. Mehrere Stücken aneinander!!! Oder überlappen die sogar?
Wie sieht das bei Dir mit der Schutzepoxyhülle aus? Wenn ja womit trägst Du das auf?


shittakind 
glaube auch nicht, daß das geknitterte Papier schlechter fängt, sieht ja gerade krank aus. Wir haben damit schon gut gefangen. Damals allerdings noch vergoldet, verchromt oder komplett aus Alufolie. Aber das ist eben ungewollt und man will sich ja perfektionieren.


----------



## Pelznase (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nene, die streifen für die flanken und kopfseiten liegen nicht direkt aneinander und berühren sich auch nicht. dafür bräuchte man einen perfekten zuschnitt-wüsste auch garnicht, wie man das hinbekommt könnte. die streifen an ober- und unterseite werden einfach drüber geklebt.
nehm immer schweineborstenpinsel zum "epoxieren"-einen pinsel kann ich ca.10 mal benutzen. das farbepoxid ist ein 5min-epoxid, das ich mit nem zahnstocher oder nem sterben pinsel  auftrage.

die bilder zeigen, wie das dann aussieht. die roten punkte sind mit farbepoxid gemacht und die schwarzen einfach mit nem feinen edding. also, ganz ohne airbrush. die pfeile zeigen auf die kante vom bauchstreifen. die kante vom rückenstreifen sieht man durchs farbepoxid kaum. der mefowobbler hat auch noch kein finish.


----------



## Bondex (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich sehe aber keine Naht an den Kiemen?!
Ist das ein geschnitzter oder gegossener Wobblerrohling gewesen?
Was nimmst Du zum Epoxy-Pinselreinigen? Welches Epoxy nimmst Du damit es nicht abperlt?

Auf meiner Foilie hält kein Edding. Die Farbe läuft beim auftupfen irgentwie zusammen und trocknet nicht. Komisch ist ein permanentmarker - Edding


----------



## Pelznase (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist doch gut, wenn man dort keinen rand sieht. den rand sieht man auch nur sehr schlecht, wenn man den wobbler in händen hält.
an den kiemen überlappen die folien. zuerst kommt ein streifen auf die flanke. dieser wird etwas auf den kiemen mit nem cutter abgeschnitten (1.Schnitt). dann kommt ein streifen auf die seite des kopfes(zeigt das bild nicht mehr). dieser wird ebenfalls mit nem cutter, aber genau in der kante zwischen flanke und kiemen angetrennt (2.schnitt). die streifen werden vor dem schneiden aber richtig angedrückt. dann zieht man die reste vorsicht ab.
nehm immernoch das epoxid von behnke, von lidl oder eben uhu 5min-epoxid. wische den wobbler aber nochmal vor dem "epoxieren" ab, um evtl. verunreinigungen zu beseiten. hab nen cd-marker von edding genommen, der hält aber auch net sooo gut-musste ein 2. mal nachzeichnen. pinsel reinige ich mit nem spezialreiniger von soluwash und anschliessend seife.
ist ein abachi-wobbler. hab zwar schon formen zum giessen fertig, bräuche aber bessers giessharz und um ehrlich zu sein, macht mir schnitzen mehr spass, weil man viel schneller ideen umsetzen kann.


----------



## Pelznase (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

komm grad vom testen wieder. der mefo-wobbler von oben läuft beim leichten einholen im "walk the dog"-stil und beim zupfen bricht er unberechenbar in alle möglichen richtungen aus, legt sich auf die seite.... wenn man sich den aufwand anschaut, den man mit nem swinbait (2-teilig) hat und den lauf und die wurfeigenschaften vergleicht, gibts für mich keine frage mehr, was ich in zukunft bauen werde. die form ist zwar geklaut, nur eben dass mein wobbler noch einen leichten bogen hat. bin wirklich überrascht vom ergebnis...........
hab auch nochn filmchen von der holzlaube am system gemacht|supergri. quali ist fürn A***, aber ein bisschen sieht man schon. http://meltev.net/movies/laubenlauf1.mpeg


----------



## shittakind (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Grundieren mit Epoxy und dem Farbpigment Titandioxid (Weisspigment) funktioniert einwandfrei, sehr glattes und glänzendes Erscheinungsbild. Auf 10ml Epoxy verwende ich 2 gestrichene Teelöffel Weisspigment. Das ganze zunächst in 1ml Epoxy einrühren, 5 Minuten warten, und dann auf 10ml auffüllen, mit kleinem Pinsel auftragen. Sehr cremige kosistenz, sehr glatte, nasenfreie Oberfläche auch ohne Drying-Wheel, kurz, pure Begeisterung!



> beim zupfen bricht er unberechenbar in alle möglichen richtungen aus


 
Ich glaub wenn du ihn kurz ruckst, statt ziehst, kannst du noch mehr rausholen. Die Laufeigenschaften sehen spitze aus!


----------



## Pelznase (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dein epoxid-rezept hört sich richtig lecker an:q 
im film sieht man die laube, die ich hier schonmal gezeigt hab. die hat ne schaufel und läuft sehr stabil, beim zupfen flankt sie aber extrem-sieht man leider nicht so gut. der mefo-wobbler läuft nicht so aggressiv (hat ja auch keine schaufel). zum nächsten wochenende hab ich neue davon fertig, die werden dann auch gefilmt. sammle eh grad material für ne page.......


----------



## shittakind (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ne Page mit all dem angesammelten Wissen aus diesem Thread wäre spitze!

Ich werd Übrings gerade Wahnsinnig, weil 15 fertig grundierte Wobbler bei mir im Keller hängen, und ich die nicht lackieren kann, weil eine Spannfeder für meinen Lackierrahmen noch fehlt! Und das nur weil der Heinz vom ebay meint, er müsse erst in den Urlaub fahren, bevor er mir die 50cent Feder zuschickt! Und jetzt _muss_ ich übermorgen in den Urlaub, das macht mich völlig Krank! 

Wer von euch kann sich entspannen wenn grundierte Wobbler im Keller hängen?


----------



## Pelznase (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

15 wobbler? soviele hatte ich noch nie gleichzeitig fertig. hab maximal 3 und auch mal 5 an denen ich arbeite. 15 würden mich eher vom bemalen abhalten, als dass ichs nicht erwarten könnte loszulegen.
jo, sollte sich wirklich jemand mal die arbeite machen und die ganzen infos aus diesem thread ziehen-ich machs nicht#d.


----------



## Lachsy (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase,
soll ja auch ein hobby bleiben 

ausserdem wer lust am basteln hat , kann den thread ja lesen .

Aber deine gußform intressiert mich schon zeig mal bitte  

Habe ein Wobbler für Timmy speziell mit dem leuchtpikment im Epoxy eingemischt, wird dadurch in seiner farbintensität nicht mehr wie vorher, dafür leuchtet er im dunkeln.

kann ja mal wenn es gewünscht ein bild vorher- nacher machen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Lachsi
habe vorhin eine Sendung mit Rangar Jogaschwar gesehen. Da ging´s um Radioaktivität. Früher gab´s doch diese Uhren mit Leuchtziffern. Die sollen angeblich vom Markt genommen sein wegen Strahlung! Also paß bloß auf daß Du nicht bald Fische mit 3 Augen fängst, hihi


----------



## Pelznase (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die formen liegen bei meinem bruder-hab mit ihm zusammen gegossen, er war auch die treibende kraft. hab nur rohlinge und´n testwobbler ohne bemalung usw. hier. das ding hat nen guten lauf, auch wenn er nicht so verrückt wien balsa-wobbler läuft. aber das giessharz ist mir zu spröde (bräuchte anderes) und ich mag viel lieber holz, weil spontaner und schöner anzufassen. so ist diese sacher erstmal eingestellt worden. die urform ist aus aus fimo gemacht, hat ne weile gedauert.....


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Weiss jemand wie man es am besten fertig bringt eine Tauchschaufel aus einem Wobbler heraus zu lösen?

Ich habe hier noch einen Salmo Wobbler rumliegen der mir beim Werfen mal auf nen Stein geknallt ist und die Tauchschaufel halb abgebrochen ist. Dachte mir, das man die eigentlich recht einfach austauschen können müsste. Nur wie bekomme ich den abgebrochenen Rest aus dem Wobbler heraus um ihn durch eine neue Tauchschaufel zu ersetzen?


----------



## Pelznase (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

rausbohren, fräsen (dremel) oder wenn der draht nicht in der nähe verläuft, einfach einen neuen schlitz sägen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da werde ich wohl mal den Dremel zur Hand nehmen müssen. Ich dachte da gäb es irgend was um den Kleber evtl. zu lösen und die Schaufel einfach raus zu nehmen.


----------



## Crossi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase

Probier doch mal Gießholz, haste beides Holz und kannst gießen


----------



## Lachsy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> die formen liegen bei meinem bruder-hab mit ihm zusammen gegossen, er war auch die treibende kraft. hab nur rohlinge und´n testwobbler ohne bemalung usw. hier. das ding hat nen guten lauf, auch wenn er nicht so verrückt wien balsa-wobbler läuft. aber das giessharz ist mir zu spröde (bräuchte anderes) und ich mag viel lieber holz, weil spontaner und schöner anzufassen. so ist diese sacher erstmal eingestellt worden. die urform ist aus aus fimo gemacht, hat ne weile gedauert.....



ist das nicht dieses? glasklares Polyester-Gießharz. Damit wollte ich auch mal testen. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht ganz so aus, wollt ich auch mal testen das es erheblich billiger ist. Aber wenn´s spröde ist bleib ich beim alten zeuchs


----------



## Bondex (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie ist denn die gleichmäßig dünne Wandung entstanden? Hast Du die Form die ganze Zeit beim Aushärten gedreht?


----------



## shittakind (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es sind ja nur 15 geworden, weil ich bisher noch mit Lackierproblemen zu kämpfen hatte! Es sind also alle die ich je gemacht habe... Hab heut mal einen davon schwarz gemacht, soll ja ne gute Farbe sein, und war auch nicht so schwer zu realisieren .



> Wie ist denn die gleichmäßig dünne Wandung entstanden? Hast Du die Form die ganze Zeit beim Aushärten gedreht?


 
Ich nehm mal an die sind massiv?


----------



## Pelznase (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, lass lieber die finger von dem zeug.
ne, ist kein schleuderguss. hab die urform schon so gefertigt (ausgehöhlt), dass die wände beim giessen entstanden sind.


----------



## tamandua (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo 

Woher bezieht ihr als Experten denn eure durchgehenden Stahlachsen für Balsa- und andere Weichholzwobbler? Ich möchte mich nach einer Pause von mehreren Jahren nun auch mal wieder dem Eigenbau widmen. Damals habe ich die Achsen selbst aus Draht zurechtgebogen. Macht ihr das ebenfalls so,oder kauft ihr die fertig?


----------



## Bondex (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich biege alle Achsen selber. Das geht auch nicht ander denn jeder Wobbler ist bei mir ander. Nicht nur die Länge sondern auch die Form. Da muß die Achse genau passen sonst läuft der Wobbler nicht. Ich nehme dazu Edelstahl. Früher habe ich auch Kupferdraht benutzt. Zum Üben kannst Du auch erst mal Stahldraht nehmen wenn Du die Wobbler nach dem Fischen trocknest dann rosten sie auch nicht (Süßwasser) Kannst auch verzinkten Draht nehmen oder die Ösen einölen oder lacken. Edelstahl ist natürlich besser und meist auch etwas härter. Dadurch kannst Du dünnere Ösen verwenden. Sieht meiner Meinung nach dann besser aus besonders bei den Minis.

@ Pelzn
dann hast Du ja richtig dran arbeiten müssen!!!? nWie hält sich denn das Innenteil und vor allem wie bekommst Du es dann aus dem Guß wieder raus?


----------



## Pelznase (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, das war viel arbeit, dafür hat man dann aber rohlinge, für die man keinen füllstoff mehr braucht und man könnte sie zT. durchsichtig lassen. fürs innenleben musste ne schablone her, damit die teile auch passen. die urform ist mir auch noch 2 mal gebrochen, weil fimo nicht grad fest ist.
jetzt würd ichs etwas anders machen. und zwar: würde ich das innenleben nicht mehr im fimo arbeiten sondern in einem giessharzrohling. dazu macht man erstmal nur eine hälfte der gussform, dann würde ich die 2 hälften giessen, die rohlinge trocknen lassen und das innenleben ausarbeiten. dann die rohlingen wieder in die form setzen, die 2. hälfte der gussform machen und fertig ist die ganze giessform. wenn hier was bricht, giesst man halt nochmal einen rohling.
dank silikonkautschuk gabs keine probleme beim rausnehmen der rohlinge.

mach auch stahlachsen und ösen, die nur eingeklebt werden, selbst-achsen kann man, wie gesagt, auch nicht kaufen. am liebsten ist mir 0.8mm edelstahl, 1mm ist mir schon zu stark, weil ich die drähte nur mit ner spitzzange biege und auch nur wobbler mittlerer grösse mache. bei ebay ist jemanden, der immer 20m v2a in verschiedenen stärken verkauft.


----------



## sammycr65 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin, Ihr Tüftler, Schnitzer und Bastler!

Habe gestern den handmade Wobbler von Pelznase bekommen
und muß sagen: Bestens! 1. Sahne! TOP! :k 

Bin schwer beeindruckt was Ihr so aus einem bischen Holz, Farbe, Draht und
Folie zusammenbastelt! #6 

Die Zander zittern schon - und ich bin schon ganz kribbelig das 
Sahneteilchen auszuprobieren!:g 

Nochmals Danke an Pelznase 

der Sammy


----------



## tamandua (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nochmal schnell eine Frage: Welches Epoxy verwendet ihr denn, um den Wobbler abschließend zu bestreichen? Ich kann mich beim besten WIllen nicht mehr entsinnen,was ich vor jahren verwendet habe.


----------



## Pelznase (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn du die wobbler so gebaut hast, wie es die leute aus mülheim gemacht haben, dann wars wohl rutenlack. besser sind aber epoxid-laminierharze.

@sammy: kp|wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal das Bild vom wobbler vorher und nach epoxid mit leuchtpikment

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/6363/wobbler7ye.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Groby (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo erstmal euch allen und Respekt eure Wobbler sehen echt klasse aus  da  können sich wohl viele von uns ein paar scheiben abschneiden!

Woraus macht ihr den die Schaufeln ?
Ich mache sie normalerweise aus Hobbyglas aus dem Baumarkt?
Hat schon jemand mal versucht eine Schaufel zu Gießen aus Gießharz oder so?#c

LG Groby


----------



## Lachsy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin grobi, Glückauf nach RE 

Ne bastelglas habe ich auch schon versucht, beim schneiden verschmilzt et, und  backt wieder zusammen . Mit makrolon habe ich die probleme nicht, läßt sich sogar super mit dem dremel und diamantschneider bearbeiten. 

Aus dem gießharz habe ich auch schon mal überlegt, nur müsste meine form die schaufel mit drin haben. Extra gießen bringt denke ich mal nix ist zu dünn, meine haben 1,5 mm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Groby (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Lachsy bei mir schmilzt das Hobbyglas nicht beim bearbeiten ich benutze allerdings richtige Fräsköpfe bei meinem Drehmel und das geht ganz gut !


----------



## Pelznase (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch schon daran gedacht, die schaufel gleich mitzugiessen. bin von der idee aber wieder abgekommen, weil die schaufel sehr sehr glatt werden muss, damit das nach was aussieht.

lachsy, wenn das das behnke-epoxid ist, dann würde ich mal mehr epoxid zum versiegeln nehmen. denn, wenn man das versucht dünn aufzutragen, reisst die oberflächenspannung löcher-wie bei dir. um es dann noch perfekt zu machen, bau dir noch´n drying wheel:m


----------



## Lachsy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne pelznase ist noch epoxid von conrad. wird erstmal verbraten 

ich auch noch wat bauen, damit ich das expoxid richtig auftragen kann, dann bekomme ich hausarest vom männe 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Crossi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schaufeln gießen bringt absolut nix! Hab bei diversen Nachbauten die Schaufel gleich mitgegossen, aber di brach bei der kleinsten Belastung weg...

Also bleibt beim Makrolon!


----------



## Pelznase (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vor dem 1.mai mach ich noch hechtwobbler. dafür ist der 2-teiler. über ostern hatte ich zeit und dachte mir, dass es ruhig etwas aufwendiger werden kann. die ösen sind nurnoch eingeklebt (abachi), ist dadurch nicht mehr ein ganz so häftiges gefummel wie bei balsa. hab einen test gemacht und 12 kg drangehängt, hat ohne weiters gehalten.
die banane ist ein versuch. kenn ich nur als oberflächenköder, diese soll aber schwebend sein. stellt sich nur die frage, ob die aktion noch erhalten bleibt?
morgen weiss ichs.......


----------



## Lachsy (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eh pelznase, du machst und ja alle nieder 
Bei den Wobbler die du baust #6 #6 #6 #6 
sehen klasse aus 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

och, will euch nur anspornen. grad diese art, wobbler zu machen, ist wirklich erlernbar und keine grosse kunst. man braucht halt nur übung.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Heute habe ich meinen ersten Fisch auf Selbstbau-Wobbler gefangen! Ich habe ihn mittags etwas eingeworfen, dann auf Forellen geangelt (Vereinsteich), und in der Dämmerung wieder die mittlere Spinnrute gegriffen, den Eigenbau montiert, erster Wurf - Biss!

Das war wirklich ein ganz besonderes Gefühl - auch wenn der Hecht kein Riese war... 

PS: In Hessen ist seit Sonntag die Schonzeit vorbei...


----------



## Lachsy (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann ein dickes Petri, ist doch was anderes einen Fisch auf eigenbauköder zu fangen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Wobbler und schöner Hecht! #6 

anbei: die Eigenbauten kennen die Hechte ja nu man nicht ...


----------



## shittakind (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boa Super! Was ein Saisonstart!

Zu den phosphoriszierenden und fluoreszierenden Farbpigmenten: In deutschland sind radioaktive Substanzen Kennzeichnungspflichtig, und doch hat unser lieber Kollgege aus dem Fernsehen wahrscheinlich recht: Viele Substanzen denen wir täglich in Spuren begegnen sind Radioaktiv. Doch radioaktive Strahlung ist in geringen Dosen weitgehend unvermeidbar, und in vergleich zur UV- und Höhenstrahlung die wir beim Fliegen, Sonnen, Angeln etc. absorbieren vernachlässigbar klein. Unser Körper hat im Laufe der Evolution gegen diese mehr (hoffentlich mehr) oder weniger wirksame Mechanismen entwickelt, so bietet unsere Hülle, oder Haut gegen die meiste Strahlung schutz. Was vermieden werden sollte ist die Aufnahme größerer Mengen strahlenden Materials in das Körperinnere! Also die Farbe nicht essen, oder einatmen!

Ich persönlich bezweifle aber selbst, dass dadurch ein erhötes Risiko besteht, durch folgen der Strahlung zu erkranken. Wer mal geraucht hat, oder in einer Kneipe war, hat seinen Körper sicher zerstörerischen Gefahren ausgesetzt! Aber vom Einatmen und Essen ist trotzdem abzuraten!

Benutze auch fluoriszierende Pigmente, bin mal gespannt auf die Wirkung am Fisch !


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Am Sonntag hätte ich auch bald meinen ersten Hecht auf nen Eigenbau gehabt. Kurz vor der Landung ist mir der Bursche jedoch mit dem Kopf vors Boot gesprungen und dabei hat sich der Haken gelöst. Auf jeden Fall ist es aber schön zu wissen das die Eigenbauten fangen. #6

		        Hier nochmal drei Neue von mir:

Der Papageienfisch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :






und zwei am Forellendesign angelehnte:


----------



## holle (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

respect! demnächst wirds bestimmt noch einige fänge mehr auf eigenbauten geben


----------



## drogba (22. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo, hab von rapala einen original floating wobbler .weis löeider nich ob die bezeichnung richtig ist aber der ist echt sau geil. würde den gerne aber in anderen grössen bzw. sinkend und mit rasseln haben. jemand ne idee wo ich die bekomme?


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@drogba, du bist beim basteln von ködern gelandert , wäre es nicht  nicht besser woanders aufgehoben? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (22. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein original floating mit rasseln und sinkend , klingt wie in wiener schnitzel aus rindfleisch, vom grill!


----------



## Groby (24. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute wahrscheinlich habt ihr es schon mal gesagt aber bevor ich mir hier 
einen absuche frage ich lieber mal !

Woher bezieht ihr euren draht für den Drahtkern?


----------



## Bondex (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe gestern auch wieder abgeräumt mit einem meiner ältesten Wobbler. Ich hatte 4 Stunden mit ´nem Mepps die Forellen bearbeitet und dann meinen "last  Chance" rausgeholt. der sieht wirklich ******* aus bringt aber am Ende immer noch den Fisch. Natürlich habe ich immer schiss den zu verlieren. Darum habe ich jetzt mal mit der Serienproduktion angefangen


----------



## Bondex (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja mit dem Teil habe ich dann innerhalb von 10 Minuten doch noch 2 Forellen erwischt. Mein Wochenlimit war damit ausgeschöpft und ich konnte nach Hause gehen. Keine Ahnung warum das Teil so gut fängt. Ach ja hier ist mal ein Foto davon. Ist aber wirklich kein schönes Teil. Den baue ich auch nur für mich zum Angeln und nicht für die Vitrine...:m


----------



## arno (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Groby schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute wahrscheinlich habt ihr es schon mal gesagt aber bevor ich mir hier
> einen absuche frage ich lieber mal !
> 
> Woher bezieht ihr euren draht für den Drahtkern?



geh doch einfach mal zu einer Schlosserei und frag ob Du ein paar meter kaufen kannst!


----------



## arno (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, der Wobbler sieht aus als ob der ziehmlich radau im wasser macht!


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das hält sich in Grenzen. Habe schon Wobbler mit stärkeren Bewegungen gebaut, die aber nicht unbedingt mehr fangen! Manchmal ist weniger mehr und mehr schon fast zuviel  Kommt immer auf die Situation an.
Ich nehme an wenn die Fische träge sind sind müde Köder mit Naturdesign richtig
sind die Fische fit und agressiv sind Reitzfarben und starke Vibrationen gefragt. Ist jedenfalls mein Urteil
Eure Meinung zu diesem Statement würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## fiskes (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinen Kunstwerken der bisherigen Wobblern und Jerks.Weitere noch in Arbeit.    Gruß fiskes


----------



## Pelznase (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war heute natürlich angeln und musste zusehen, wie mich jemand mit meinen eigenen wobblern abzieht. kollega hat 2 hechte gefangen, wobei beide ne dicke narbe von kormoranen am rücken hatten:r. hatte noch 3 neue wobbler mit, die wir gleich mit angelichtet haben (bevor ich sie versemmle) - ähnlichkeiten zu komerziellen wobblern sind ungewollten und rein zufällig.


----------



## Lachsy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

petri pelznase , geht doch 

coole wobbler haste wieder gebaut!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Endlich hats geklappt.
Heute konnte ich am Edersee meinen ersten Hecht auf einen selbstgebauten Jerk im Crappie Design verhaften. Auf den und noch einen anderen Jerk hatte ich noch weitere drei Fehlattacken von anderen Hechten. :l


----------



## Crossi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow - ein fettes petri von mir 

... und die bastelei lohnt sich doch!!!


----------



## holle (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöner hecht, karsten! 


PETRI!


----------



## Bondex (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe meine Teile jetzt auch fertig lackiert und schon mit Erfolg eingesetzt:m 
Hier ein Bild von dem Original und der Nachbau desselben


----------



## holle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Groby schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute wahrscheinlich habt ihr es schon mal gesagt aber bevor ich mir hier
> einen absuche frage ich lieber mal !
> 
> Woher bezieht ihr euren draht für den Drahtkern?



bei ebay nach v2a-draht suchen


----------



## Lachsy (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal ein abgekupfertes Design, nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen 

http://img107.*ih.us/img107/3341/fresssack3fb.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes ding! 

da fällt mir gleich der hier dazu ein >

http://www.legendarylures.com/pix/ll_foodchain.jpg

grüsse, holger :m


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt werden sie bekloppt, hihihi
nein echt ganz witzig, warte nur auf den Fangreport!


----------



## Pelznase (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hehe, cool. spricht bestimmt den futterneid an.


----------



## Pelznase (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch was neues von mir. sind beide ca. 12-13cm lang und langsam sinkend.


----------



## holle (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow!

das ist doch mal was ganz feines. echt sauber, respect!#r


----------



## Groby (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das sind doch mehr in Richtung Jerk oder!

Aber trotzdem Hammer wie immer !
hast du schon mal den Lauf getestet und hast vielleicht etwas vergleichbares damit man sich das vorstellen kann wie die laufen!?!


----------



## Pelznase (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne sie haben ne eigenaktion.
hier sieht man den köder (claw), an dem ich mich u.a. orientiert habe samt lauf-filmchen. http://swimbaitjunky.hyperlinks.jp/tackle/tackle.html


----------



## Lachsy (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pelznase mal wieder super klasse.#6 #6 #6 

aber mal wieder gelackt 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schönes Teil Clarissa
ist das Gelbgrün etwas Phosphorfarbe?


----------



## Lachsy (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Teil Clarissa
> ist das Gelbgrün etwas Phosphorfarbe?



ne ist keine, ist nur ne mischung aus Grün und der cremfarbe von dir. Ich muss ja immer verdünnen. wenn ich zuviel lack verdünnt habe wird weitergemischt   immer schaun welche farbe dann rauskommt |supergri


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht witzig aus, so eine Farbe habe ich noch nie benutzt, aber wenn´s fängt...
Ich werde demnächst auch mal was in braun versuchen, dauert aber noch etwas


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, die Teile sind fertig. Nicht besonders schön, aber ich hatte keine Lust extra den Airbrush rauszupacken. Da habe ich mich mal mit der Hand versucht:q


----------



## Pelznase (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin grad wieder dabei mehr mit airbrush zu machen. ein foto vom gestern mit 3 neuen. wohl auch erstmal meine letzten.........


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pelznase dafür gibt es  #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6

mfg Lachsy


----------



## davidpil (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi

schon toll wie ihr die wobbler baut.

Wollt des auch ma gern probiere und hab mir so ein Buch dazu gekauft.

Der macht aber seine schaufeln immer aus Aluminium-Blech. Was haltet ihr davon? Aus was macht ihr eure Schaufeln? Und woher bekomm ich das Material?


----------



## Lachsy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn du mal ein paar seiten ca 10 bis 20 vorher lesen würdes da steht alles.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke lachsy. das pastelgrün wird schon fangen. hatte grad erst ne schöne attacke auf swimbait mit pastelgrünen flanken-wasser war recht klar. mit grün kann man nie was falsch machen.


----------



## davidpil (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na danke schöne antwort zzzzz...
Kann ich hellsehn oda wie siehts aus? Kann ma auch netter sage.


----------



## holle (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

liebster, geehrter davidpil,

zur beantwortung deiner fragen lese bitte in diesem tread die seiten in denen auf das tauchschaufel-thema eingegangen wird. 

hochachtungsvoll, holle :q

http://haugkilures.twoday.net/


----------



## Groby (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja jungs ihr habt ja echt recht und ich bewundere echt eure arbeiten aber wenn ihr ehrlich seit 118 Seiten sind schon harter Tobac!

Ich selber habe ja auch alles gelesen aber wenn ihr hinten angekommen seit dann findet mal die Stellen mit den nützlichen Sachen!

Ich meine klar ist dieser ganze Thread unheimlich interesant und auch Informativ aber es ist wirklich schwirig hier alles brauchbare rauszusuchen!

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel !!!


----------



## holle (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hast ja recht... das ist wiederum auch richtig.

nur ist es für die ausmasse des treads auch nicht wirklich von nutzen wenn alles doppelt und dreifach drinsteht. ich bin der auffassung das jeder, der wirklich interesse daran hat, sich von allein alles durcharbeitet und nebenbei auch wissenswerte sachen die er noch nicht weiss (also auch nicht danach sucht) mitbekommt. 

:m


----------



## Groby (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen hast ja in diesem sinne auch wieder recht!

erstmal angeln fahren!


----------



## shittakind (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

übrings ist das tollste wenn man so einen megathread  ließt immer die diskussion über so einen käse |uhoh:   (von den 1000 wobblerfotos mal abgesehn), so wie die nutzung des threads als live-chat |kopfkrat . aber der zug is eh abgefahren , in diesem sinne <= :q #h


----------



## davidpil (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> liebster, geehrter davidpil,
> 
> zur beantwortung deiner fragen lese bitte in diesem tread die seiten in denen auf das tauchschaufel-thema eingegangen wird.
> 
> ...


 
So hab ich das doch schon viel lieber!!


----------



## holle (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## shittakind (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

herrlich


----------



## davidpil (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi

hoff ihr könnt mir da antworten.

Hab jetzt ma en Wobbler gebaut. Und wollt ihn mal testen ob er auch läuft, aber ihrgendwie will der nich wie ich will!#d 
Er schwimmt zwar richtig rum, aber wenn ich ziehe, dann dreht er ich und macht nicht so schöne Bewegungen wie er normal doch sollte.|rolleyes 

Naja jetzt wollt ich ma fragen ob ihr wisst was der Fehler sein könnte.

Hier ma ein Bild von bem "SCHÖNEN".#d :q 





Hab ihn auch ma beschwert, hat aber auch nicht so viel gebracht.


----------



## holle (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

von der form her scheint er ganz ok zu sein. das problem bei deinem dürfte die tauchschaufel sein. sie liegt zu zentral, also zu sehr im mittelpunkt. daher die dreher um die eigene achse. hast da einen spinner gebaut 

versetze die schaufel nach unten (exzentrische gewichtsverteilung) und das problem dürfte gelöst sein. das ende der schaufel sollte nicht im mittelpunkt des köders enden...

hier mal ein bild von einem meiner teile zur veranschaulichung >
http://static.twoday.net/haugkilures3/images/taucher-seite-und-oben.jpg

ps: und achte darauf, dass du keinen 90 grad-winkel (wie auf deinem bild zu sehen) in der schaufel hast, sondern die anbringung nur leicht gebogen ist.


----------



## davidpil (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kk danke 

werd mal probieren.


----------



## Pelznase (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab dein bild als vorlage genommen, ösen, achsen und schaufeln eingezeichnet. so sollte er dann eigentlich auch laufen (1+2). aber vom gefühl her finde ich die form nicht ganz ideal. hab dir deshalb mal eine "idealform" gezeichnet (3), damit du ungefähr weisst, wo die achse verlaufen sollte.

evtl. solltest du dir auch noch originale wobbler anschauen und gucken, wie die gemacht wurden und genau schauen, wo die ösen liegen, die stellung der schaufeln usw.


----------



## Lachsy (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal wieder einer von mir. Idee der lakierung vom koi von holger (holle ) gemopst  
den rest designte Winni 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ne gute idee bzw. hast gut geklaut;P. das muster kommt bestimmt auch gut in anderen farben. wollte ne kleine pause machen, aber bei diesem wetter hab ich heute doch glatt 4 neue wobbler gemacht.


----------



## davidpil (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi

danke das du mir das so schön geszeigt hast. Werd gleich ma einen schnitzen in der Form Nr.3.


Hab heute noch ein paar gemacht und werd sie dam nächst ma testen ob sie laufen( wenn die Frabe getrocknet ist).


----------



## holle (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase 
find ich auch. :m 
fällt schön auf, die farbgebung...   :k  die hechte werdens lieben


hier mal die vorbilder zur inspiration >

http://static.twoday.net/haugkilures4/images/net-dotti-und-koi.jpg

http://static.twoday.net/haugkilures3/images/KOI.jpg


----------



## davidpil (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöner wobbler lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle, die kenne ich schon irgendwo her rot-braun ist ne schöne farbe. fällt auf ohne zu schocken. finde soviel netz aber nimma schön...... was hasse da für die weissen augen genommen. sind das vorgestanzte aufklebbare perlmuttaugen? sowas suche ich nämlich auch noch.


----------



## Pelznase (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind nochmal 4 ungezeigte. die beiden oberen sind von gestern-müssen noch durchhärten. der rest wird grad noch gegrillt. die beiden unteren sind etwas älter. beim unteren hab ich gleich aufs holz gemalt. so hab ich mir die beige untermalung gespart. sähe bestimmt besser aus, wenn noch mehr holz zu sehen wäre.

ps: hab jetzt soviele rapfenköder, dass die viecher sich aber langsam mal an der oberfläche zeigen sollten


----------



## holle (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ...... was hasse da für die weissen augen genommen. sind das vorgestanzte aufklebbare perlmuttaugen? sowas suche ich nämlich auch noch.



weil einfach einfach einfach ist >>>>>>>


----------



## davidpil (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

verdammt wie macht ihr nur so geile wobbler!! Edelst!!


----------



## Lachsy (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holger die idee ist klasse, muss sofort gekupfert werden  

mensch pelznase einfach klasse, ich glaube ich komme nach Mülheim mal in deinem Bastelkeller wühlen |supergri |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lachsy
sind auch günstig, 200 stück 50 cent...  




übrigens sorry, @ pelznase. deine teile sehen äusserst gut aus! ganz vergessen zu loben


----------



## Pelznase (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach, die sind das. wie perlmutt schimmern die aber nicht, oder?


----------



## holle (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

doch, sind vor dem lackieren leicht perlmuttern und nach dem epox schimmerts schön. ist so eine art kunststoffzeugs (kein papier!), finde die opti...


----------



## holle (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auf dem bild sieht man es ansatzweise, in natura schimmerts mehr...


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich sach nur 

Geile Teile

Wenn Ihr so weitermacht wird die Kunstköderindustri arbeitslos


----------



## Pelznase (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

muss mal nach pajetten gucken-bekomme hier leider nur eckig geschliffene.

hab grad ne swimbait getestet-14-15cm lang. durch die grösse hat er auch ne grössere aktion als meine kleineren. wird grad noch gegrillt, weil der lack nicht ganz ok war. das lustige beim testen war aber, dass ich nachläufer von haubentauchern hatte. zum glück haben die vögel den nicht genommen.


----------



## holle (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meinst bestimmt pailletten

schau mal da...> http://www.hg-design.de/perlen/pailglat.htm


----------



## Pelznase (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, ich meinte pajetten. die 1030 in 8mm wäre nicht schlecht. die 1050 müsste man wohl weiss untermalen oder -kleben.


----------



## holle (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau 

ich finde ja 1925, 1850 und 4525 nicht übel...


----------



## Pelznase (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier was neues. der swimbait muss noch durchhärten, aber morgen wird damit gefischt|supergri. in der mitte liegt mein momentaner lieblingsköder. das ding ist 13cm lang und hat ganz ganz wenig auftrieb. taucht 1,5m tief, man kann ihn einfach einholen oder auch rucken/zupfen. unten dann auch ein 2-teiliger wobbler, der hoffentlich auch so ähnlich wie mein liebling wird (die nächsten nachbauten muss ich mit schablone machen). die einzelteile-auch der schwanz, werden erst ganz am schluss zusammengeklebt. bis dahin wird jedes teil einzeln behandelt. die schwanzflossen hab ich auf pergamentpapier gedruckt, so bleiben sie transparent.


----------



## holle (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#r

oberfeine teile!


----------



## Pelznase (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dangö holle. ist das wetter immo nicht übel? zwingt einen förmlich dazu, was im keller zu machen.|supergri


----------



## shittakind (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab ich den köder der mit dem auge modell steht bei ebay gesehen?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				shittakind schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich den köder der mit dem auge modell steht bei ebay gesehen?



welchen hast du bei ebay gesehn?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-Profi-J...243944443QQcategoryZ65996QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ist der von holle

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes Ding Holle! Würd ich auch kaufen, aber ich will ja nurnoch mit (von mir) selbstgemachten fische 

Hab nur gedacht, das Auge kenn ich doch......

Achso, doch noch ne Frage:

Was ist denn der extrem harte Kunststoff den du benutzt? Meiner ist irgendwie recht weich (Biresin G26)...


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holger benutzt soweit ich es noch weis Marresin , was ich auch benutze dazu noch leichtfüllstoff
http://www.marronnier.de/shop7/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=514

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp, kann ich alles nur bestätigen 

der geht raus weil ich kohle fürs marresin brauch. das ist immer so schnell alle...


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich müsste auch wieder nachbestellen |rolleyes 
Holger jetzt gibste ein aus auf 333 Beiträge 

wollte auch noch eine gußform machen, also wieder Silimint her :q , aber erst mal sehn ob der rest reicht.

Hoffe ich komme samstag oder sonntag zum angeln , will endlich meine Wobbler testen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ausgegeben wird erst bei     666 ! :e          :q 


jaja, wenn das liebe material nicht so teuer wäre...


----------



## shittakind (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nächsten winter wird richtig gegossen, jetzt muss ich auch erstmal köder testen , bin richtig heiss!


----------



## argon08 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich hab mir mal alles durchgelesen#q !! ich fand es seeehhhr interessant;+.die entwicklung vom besenstiel zum hightech wobbler ist einfach genia#6l.
nu wollen daniel und ich auch anfangen paar wobbler zu bauen aber da ich so lange gebraucht habe dies ganze durchzulesen wird es erst nach meinem urlaub sein. hoffe das bis dahin nicht nochmal 50seiten dazukommen!!

ich wünsche allen profis die gegen ein faq sind/waren das sie irgendwann an ein thema kommen und 121 und mehr seiten durchlesen müssen#6(dies bitte als scherz verstehen#h):q:q


----------



## Pelznase (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin für ein faq. wenn sich jmd die arbeit macht, warum nicht?

hier was neues. holz wird weniger und die teile immer kleiner
jetzt hab ich auch nur noch splitter, die für ein paar hungerhaken grad ausreichen:q. jetzt ist auch erstmal bastelpause angesagt.


----------



## Bondex (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kein Kommentar ;-) Ist ja Wahnsinn!


----------



## Groby (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase mal wieder erste Sahne wie auch nicht anders erwartet!


----------



## holle (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase


:k              #r !

*RESPECT !!!*


----------



## Pelznase (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke|rotwerden :z


----------



## Crossi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr starke teile - #6 .


----------



## Dietmar B. (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So,

nachdem ich mich jetzt in drei Tagen durch diesen Mörderthread durchgearbeitet habe, gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Manche Teile sind hier schon echte Kunstwerke. Super. Vielleicht habe ich ja noch ein paar brauchbare Tipps.

Glitterfetischisten sollten mal hier nachschauen:
http://www.glitter-store.com/

Ich benutze diesen Glitter zur Zeit um Gummiköder mit Metallglanz zu beschichten. Ich bestreue mittels feinem Salzstreuer z.B. einen Shad. Dann streiche ich mit dem Finger den Glitter glatt (geht noch einfacher als man glaubt) und den überschüssigen weg. Der Fisch sieht jetzt schon aus wie verchromt, versilbert, vergoldet...Anschließend wird der Glitter eingeschmolzen. Dieser Polyesterglitter ist bis mindestens 170°C temperaturstabil. Weichplastik (LD-PVC) schmilzt bei etwa 140°C. Dazu benutze ich einen Heißluftlötkolben wie er zum Löten von SMD-Bauteilen in der Elektronik verwendet wird.

Wer Netzmaterial sucht, sollte mal im Sportbedarf oder noch besser bei den Tauchern nachschauen. Dort gibt es alle möglichen Gerätebeutel aus solchem Material. Wer einen Drachenladen (Lenkdrachen) in der Nähe hat, könnte auch dort fündig werden. Oft werden solche Netze in Drachen eingearbeitet, um die effektive Fläche zu verkleinern.

Gießharze, Laminierharze, Füllstoffe, Lacke (1-K- und 2-K-Lacke), Kleber und manch anderes bekommmt man auch bei http://www.ruegg.de. Nicht alle Sachen stehen im Internet. Im Katalog steht mehr drin. Ruegg liefert z.B: auch Platten aus rotem Meranti Holz. Dies wird beispielsweise für sehr viele Jerk Baits benutzt. Es ist etwas weicher und leichter als Buche. Ruegg liefert auch PU-Schaumstoffplatten und Giessschaum. Damit kann man dann z.B. Jerk Baits wie die von Salmo direkt in die Form schäumen.

Die bläulichen, gelblichen, ....Hartschaumplatten laufen auch unter dem Namen Roofmate und Rohazell. Wird auch viel zum Posenbau benutzt.

Zum JerK Bait Bau ist es ganz praktisch, wenn man die Beschwerung mit Bleistangen vornimmt. http://www.roofvisnet.nl/artikelen.php?page=show&id=348 Auf holländisch heißt soetwas Loodstaafjes. Eine solche Gußform bekommt man bei Jack von de Mortel.
Jack von de Mortel, Hobokenlaan 17, NL-5628 VA Eindhoven.
Für meine habe ich 17,50 € (oder waren es 19,50 €?) bezahlt.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## Pelznase (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab doch noch 3 rohlinge fertig gemacht, die hier rumlagen.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mensch Pelznase, sehen ja wieder klasse aus #6 #6 #6 #6 
ja ist doch klar im Keller ist es kühler beim dem wetter 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was bei dir so "rumliegt" |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Pelznase (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, hatte halt keine lust mehr, so sind se erstmal liegen geblieben. aber die nackten holzkörper taten mir so leid im kalten keller


----------



## Crossi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Man da vergeht einem die Lust... Man gibt sich Mühe und dann holt Pelznase mal wieder so richtig geile Teile raus. Aber ich mach weiter!

Gruß Crossi


----------



## noose (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Dietmar B. schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> nachdem ich mich jetzt in drei Tagen durch diesen Mörderthread durchgearbeitet habe, gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Manche Teile sind hier schon echte Kunstwerke.


|wavey Dietmar B.

Auch von mir nen herzliches Willkommen im Board.

Jungs und Mädels 
Etwas Netiquette bitte,erstmal begrüssen und sich dann Feiern lassen |uhoh:.(s.Pelznase)

Finde es nicht schön wenn man die Leute einfach so "wegschreibt"

Gruss
noose


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose höchsten willkommen im Thread oder 
Dietmar B. ist angemeldet seit 01.2005 

wir waren noch nie unhöfflich 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Dietmar B. : 



> Jack von de Mortel, Hobokenlaan 17, NL-5628 VA Eindhoven.
> Für meine habe ich 17,50 € (oder waren es 19,50 €?) bezahlt.


So eine Gußform habe ich gesucht. Welche Durchmesser haben die Zylinder, und hat der junge Mann auch eine eMail adresse?

Oder bekommt man vielleicht auch Alu-Blöcke, so dass man eine derartige Form selber bauen kann?


----------



## Dietmar B. (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

natürlich hat er eine E-Mailadresse. Ich schicke sie dir per PM. Die Gussform hat 5 Bohrungen (2x 6 mm, 2x 8mm, 1x 10 mm). Bei meiner Gussform habe ich eine 8er Bohrung auf 9 mm aufgerieben.

Wer sich für Jerk Baits interessiert, sollte sich vielleicht mal den 9. + 10. September merken. Dann gibt es in Holland, wieder auf dem Eiland van Maurik, eine Messe namens "Fair for Lure & Fly". http://www.fairforlureenfly.nl  Dort konnte man letztes Jahr diese Form auch kaufen, neben vielen anderen Dingen für den Selbstbau.

Gruß, Dietmar


----------



## noose (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @noose höchsten willkommen im Thread oder



Hast recht,Thread wäre besser.
#6

Willkommen im Thread Dietmar:m


----------



## holle (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ shittakind

willst dir doch nicht wirklich so eine form zum bleistäbe-giessen kaufen? hast du keine bohrmaschine und hartholz? siehe da > http://www.barschalarm.de/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2004&start=180


----------



## Dietmar B. (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

mit Holz habe ich früher mal auch rumgemacht. Gott sei Dank ist das Vergangenheit. Die Aluform läuft klasse und für den Preis erspar ich mir das Bohren in Holz und den Gestank beim Gießen.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## fotokloun (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				shittakind schrieb:
			
		

> Dann trage ich eine dünne schicht flüssigen Kunststoff + 10% Universalverdünner auf, und dann eine weitere dünne Schicht unverdünnten flüssigen Kunstoff auf.
> 
> Hallo, könntest Du sagen was für einen Kunststoff Du verwendest.
> 
> MFG Wobblerbauer


----------



## Bondex (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fotokloun 
wilkommen on Board und natürlich auch bei uns wahnsinnigen Wobblerfreaks


----------



## shittakind (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Fotoklun:

Der Kunststoff den ich verwende ist sch****e, den kann ich wirklich nicht weiterempfehlen. Zum Lackieren/Grundieren hat sich folgendes bewährt:

1. Wobbler fein schleifen (mit feinster Körnung)
2. Mit Aceton entfetten (Vorsicht, Handschuhe tragen, gut Lüften, Handschuhe nur einmal verwenden)
3. Ein wenig Titanoxid (auch Titanweiss) in ein becherchen geben, mit einem Tropfen Epoxidharz versetzen, einrühren, mit Epoxidharz weiter verdünnen... (Auch hier Handschuhe, nur einmal benutzen, Lüften, epoxidharz/härter wirken allergen! Staubschutz empfehlenswert...)
4. Härter beimischen
5. dünn auftragen, aushärten lassen
6. => 1. bis genügend weiss/schichtdicke

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## shittakind (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> @ shittakind
> 
> willst dir doch nicht wirklich so eine form zum bleistäbe-giessen kaufen? hast du keine bohrmaschine und hartholz? siehe da > http://www.barschalarm.de/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2004&start=180


 
Emm, ich seh jetzt zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich hab da noch folgendes Problem: Bei mir verkokelt das Holz, und wenn ich es feucht mache, verdampft das Wasser und ich hab Blasen im Blei.... Liegt das am Holz? Gibts irgendwo Alublöcke?

Achso, und fällt das Blei so wieder aus dem Holz, oder ist es besser einen 2-Teiler zu Bohren?


----------



## Groby (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Benutz doch anstatt Holz keramik oder Gips alls Form das geht wunderbar und ist billig!


----------



## Pelznase (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hatte auch ne form aus holz. ist auch schwarz geworden, hat mich aber nicht weiter gestört. jetzt benutze ich ne form aus 2 messingblöcken, die mit 2 flügelschrauben fixiert werden-hat mir n bekannter gemacht. messing oder alu solltest du im metallhandel bekommen. oder, du fagst einfach mal bei ner schlosserei nach, die haben bestimmt reststücke. brauchst ja nicht viel, denn 2 stücke 30x80x120 reichen ja völlig aus.


----------



## Pelznase (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt einen wobbler gemacht, um die arbeitsschritte, die man zur ausarbeitung des kopfes braucht, festzuhaten. die bilder sie zwar sehr schlecht (schärfe und farbe), aber um zu zeigen, wie einfach es ist, reichen sie aus.

bild 1 (oben links)
form ganz normal ausarbeiten und schmiergeln,

bild 2
kiemen, augen und maul vorzeichenen. am besten ists, wenn man 2-3 kiemenbögen macht. 1 bogen kommt net so toll.

bild 3
das vorgezeichnete nun nachritzen. einfach senkrecht unter. das auge nicht nachschneiden. die augenhöhle besser bohren.

bild 4
cutter ungefähr 3-4mm vom kiemenbogen ansetzen und einschneiden.

bild 5
sollte dann so aussehen

bild 6
schnitte so nachschmiergeln, dass eine harte kante bleibt-nicht die stufen abrunden.

bild 7
augenhöhlen bohren. verbinde zusätzlich noch die einzelnen kiemenbögen über den rücken miteinander........ muss man aber.

bild 8 zeigt den fertigen wobbler. bei der bemalen sollte man drauf achten, dass man die details vom kopf farblich hervorhebt. das erreicht man, wenn man die kiemen zb. schräg brusht, dadurch entstehen "farbschatten". oder man nimmt metallic-farben, die unebenheiten eh deutlich machen.

sieht jetzt schwieriger aus als es ist. mit übung wird man richtig schnell und ich finde, dass sich dieser kleine aufwand schon lohnt.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase haste super beschrieben. nur gut das ich für holzarbeiten 2 linke hände habe  hier würde man nur späne sehn 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				shittakind schrieb:
			
		

> Emm, ich seh jetzt zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich hab da noch folgendes Problem: Bei mir verkokelt das Holz, und wenn ich es feucht mache, verdampft das Wasser und ich hab Blasen im Blei.... Liegt das am Holz? Gibts irgendwo Alublöcke?
> 
> Achso, und fällt das Blei so wieder aus dem Holz, oder ist es besser einen 2-Teiler zu Bohren?



achso, bist noch nicht bei b-a angemeldet... sorry, hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen.
beim post von godfather siehst du (nur wenn du angemeldet bist) ein foto von seiner 2-teiligen holzform für die bleistäbe...


----------



## Pelznase (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, gerade wenn man giesst, kann man doch soviele details machen wie nur eben möglich. dadurch zahlt sich das giessen erst mehrfach aus-finde ich.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt schon aber erstmal müsste ja ein rohling haben wo du den negativabdruck von machen kannst...................... da würde es bei mir schon scheitern  bzw muss wieder ein wobbler dran glaube und zersägt werden 

wie dieser hier , der war eh kaputt,also mal aus spaß zersägt

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/4690/p10306035dn.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

geht doch, 1 wobbler opfern, um 100te zu machen. wenn du magst, kannste mir ein modell für nen abdruck zukommen lassen, dann mach ich dir details. wenn es möglich ist bzw. das giessmaterial es zulässt, könnte man das modell noch mit geprägtem alu-tape bekleben, dann hat man gleich ein schuppenmuster + seitenlinien.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase wenn du willst schicke ich dir den zersägten gerne zu, wenn du willst? vieleicht willste auch ein von mir gegossenen zum basteln? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie oft kann man den nun so eine Holzform verwenden? Mehr als 10 Bleizylinder brauche ich eh nich...


----------



## DeMax (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe mich jetzt auch mal versucht und die Grundzüge dreier Holzkörper fertig, bei dem fast fertigen ( Klarlack fehlt noch) habe ich einfach Schraubösen aus dem Baumarkt genommen und mit Kleber eingestrichen udn anschließend reingedreht, reicht das? Oder gibt es noch eine alternative zur Drahtachse? SIeht soo kompliziert aus! DIe Tauchschaufel habe ich einfach aus einer Konservendoese genommen und eingesetzt, die Frage ist nur ob das klappt weil die schnur-öse ja nicht direkt an der Tauchschaufel sitzt! 


Die beiden anderen sollen auf jeden Fall besser werden, der größere soll ein Popper und der andere auch nen Flachläufer werden, was sollte ich auf jeden Fall anders machen, ist die Form so okay? Zum Holz kann ich leider nix sagen, ist halt Dachlatte!   	

Der obere soll der Popper werden (2. Bild)


----------



## WallerChris (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

WoW bin grad mal wieder auf diesen Thread gestoßen und bin begeistert von den Handwerkskünsten mancher hier 
Frage hätt dich da prompt auch gleich..
und zwar habe ich schon länger vor mir n paar Popper zu bauen.
Die Gekauften sind ja aus Balsaholz, jedoch finde ich dass das Holz doch viel zu weich ist oder?!? Und ist es egal wie man die "Schaufel", also welche Neigung die Einbuchtung hat??
Danke schon jetzt für eure antworten 

mfg Christoph


----------



## Crossi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi demax.

bei dem fertigen würd ich die öse tiefer setzten, da er sich so um die eigene achse dreht.ansonsten sehen se gut aus


----------



## Bondex (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DeMax 
glaube auch Crossi hat Recht, Dein Wobbler wird so nicht laufen


----------



## Bondex (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe letzte Woche in 20cm tiefen Wasser einige kleine Barsche (vielleicht 40 stk in einer Stunde) auf richtige Minis (2cm)gefangen außerdem noch eine kleine Trutte und 2 dicke Haseln


----------



## DeMax (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hier der erste Popper von mir, Lackierung hätte besser seien können aber ich habe nur diese einfachen Sprühlackdosen da!


----------



## Groby (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe mich auch mal wieder drangesetzt und ein paar gegossen!

die sind alle schwimmend und haben verschiedene Aktionen!


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse groby #6 #6 

sehn doch super aus.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Groby (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Lachsy!

Mann lernt halt immer weiter und die werden auch immer besser mit jedem den mann baut!


----------



## holle (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

feine teile groby!

geht mir genau so. von mal zu mal wird verbessert und getestet und wieder verbessert... :q 

und gefangen natürlich


----------



## Lonny (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,


Eure Wobbler sehen ja alle Super aus #6 
Bei mir ist der Vortschrit noch nicht so weit :q  Ist schnitze mir meine Wobbler noch aus Holz   !
Aber Sie fangen :k 
Wie macht Ihr das mit den Gießen ? Giebt es da Formen zu kaufen ? 




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

daniel bei mir war es so das ich rohlinge da hattem und davon ein Silikon abdruck gemacht habe 

Holger alias Holle hat seine formen selber entwickwelt. 
Kannst auch versuchen eines vorhandenen Wobblers ein abdruck zu machen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klasse Groby tolle Teile!!!


----------



## Lonny (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo, |wavey: 


Achso #6 
Also einen Abdruck machen vom Orginal !
Geht das mit Gipps werde es mal ausprobieren !
Oder kann mann solche Formen erwerben ?




grüße: Daniel


----------



## Pelznase (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

groby, mehr davon! eigentlich könnten ruhig mehr leute teile zeigen und weniger drüber schreiben........


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase zeig doch mal lachsy-Pelznase Spezial 

scherz meinerseite 

morgen bekommt ein wobbler eine schwarz-rot-gold (gelb ) lakierung :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mach lieber einen wobbler in form und farbe des wm-pokals. ist evtl. ein besseres omen#6


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase, jupp . 
Schlagmetall ist noch da, nur die form happert 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein WM Wobbler , wie versprochen 

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/7815/p10408728uu.jpg

ich weis ich bin bisschen Bluna :q :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ocrem (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

is doch ein super ding gefällt mir wirklich gut#6 
und auch tolle idee


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Einfach genial Lachsy#6


----------



## Pelznase (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh man, damit willste nicht wirklich in holland angeln, oder?


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

öhmmmmmmm jörg doch :q 

naja kein oranje aber immerhin unauffällig 

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/5627/p10408942xb.jpg

hängt draussen am fenster zum trocknen, und beide winken den Engländer zu die mit Zug nach hause fahren :q :q :q :q


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal wieder gebastelt: einen sogenannten Michelinwobbler für extra dicke Fische:m


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

natürlich auch wieder was für meine lieben Winzlinge, damit die nicht zu groß werden ;-)


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und was für Papageien und Regenbogenfische


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

natürlich auch ein paar normale Teile, nur eben sehr klein


----------



## Groby (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie immer Respekt Bondex!

Sind die noch Schwimmend?

wenn ja wie bekommst du das hin das die in der größe noch soviel Tragkraft haben, das sie nicht schon mit dem Drilling alleine untergehen?


----------



## Lonny (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,|wavey: 


@Bondex ?


Sage mal wie viele Wobbler hast du eigendlich schon zu hause liegen ? Und Fischt du sie auch alle ?





Schöne Grüße: daniel


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Björn was machste schon wieder ? mini 1,5 cm wobbler  

wieder aus Styrodur? 
Björn der meinster der mini-wobbler 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so noch ein kleiner von meiner lakierstation 

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1108/p10500032fw.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

wieder mal geile teile!

@ lachsy

das ist ja ein kleiner süsser! der gefällt!


----------



## Crossi (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex.

Da trumpfst du mal wieder ganz schön auf was! Tolle Teile!
Ich frag mich immer noch, wie du die Lütten brushst? Wenn ich meine Airgun anreiße, würden die kleinen wegfliegen!


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hihih natürlich muß man die festhalten beim lackieren. Um die Teile schwimmend zu halten muß man Kunststoffschaufeln nehmen und leichte Drillinge natürlich auch. Der Draht darf nicht zu schwer sein und mit Austarierungsblei muß gegeizt werden. Dann müssen Ösen und Schaufel natürlich perfekt stimmen da mit sich die Teile nicht drehen. Habe heute damit meine erste Äsche gefangen.Kein Riese, aber immerhin#c


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

natürlich baue ich auch sinkende Wobbler. Die fischen sich dann ähnlich wie Spinner nur wenn ich treiben lassen will müssen die natürlich schwimmen, aber das mache ich selten weil mir das zu lange dauert. Nur wenn ich wirklich einen Fisch unter einem Baum ausgemacht habe für den sich das Warten lohnt.
Die meisten Wobbler sind aus Styrodur nur der vorletzte ist aus Balsa|supergri


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind weitere Neuzugänge. Sicher habe ich einige auf Lager aber manchmal kommen "Minifans" und kaufen meine gesamten Bestände auf  Da muß ich immer einige auf Lager haben. Bei mir gehen nur Wobbler raus mit denen ich mindestens einmal gefischt habe und die meisten davon haben auch schon einen wenn nicht mehrere Fische gefangen.#h


----------



## Lachsy (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Petri Björn, zum Äsche #6 
und wie immer schicke wobbler-lein 

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Bondex (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Lachsi
habe ich auch nicht gwußt daß Äschen auf Wobbler beißen  vielleicht war´s der frische Lackgeruch der sie geturnt hat:m 
Die hier sind auch noch ganz frisch:m


----------



## Pelznase (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

muss jetzt auch mal wieder was zeigen. dieser wobbler ist schon etwas älter (3 wochen), aber ich nehm ihn mal zum anlass, um ein bild meiner neuen cam zu posten.


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich war auch wieder tätig


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch 3 stück#h


----------



## holle (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hach, hier bekomm ich immer freudentränen  :c  

echt schöne teile mal wieder ihr beiden... 

hab hier und da und dort und auch da mal ein paar meiner gemachten werke zur schau gestellt.


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne dinger Holle
besonders der Koi und der Frosch sind gut gedacht


----------



## Aalfreak (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo, ihr Künstler!

Eure Wobblerkreationen sind einfach traumhaft.

Mit was für Werkzeuge bearbeitet ihr bevorzugt Styrodur und mit welchen Lacken behandelt ihr es.

Macht weiter so!

Gruß!
Aalfreak


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wieder mal tolle Wobbler.

Pelznase von dir habe ich nix anderes erwartet, als so ein geiles teil #6 

Björn machste wieder miniwobbler?

Holger , klasse alle deine Teile #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar Lachsi, ich bin doch hier fast nur noch mit ganz kleinen Teilen am fischen. Alles was über 3 cm ist mögen die Rainbow-Forellen nicht so gerne. Für Hecht Barsch oder Bachforellen sind größere Köder auch ok, aber dann mehr im Herbst. Regenbogen und Haseln mögen´s klein und fein  Gerade jetzt wo viel Brut im Wasser ist.

Aalfreak
einfach mit dem Messer schnitzen und dann schleifen. Bemalt wird´s bei mir mit 1K Basislack und fixiert mit Yachtlack. Früher habe ich mit 2 K Autolack fixiert, ist mir aber ausgegangen und der Bootslack tut´s genauso. Vor dem brushen mußt Du das Zeug allerdings mit Epoxi versiegeln sonst schmilzt Dir Dein Wobber weg!!!


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mal wieder gebastelt


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und diese auch noch|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und diese hier
extra mal in gedeckten nicht so ganz so schrillen Farben|kopfkrat


----------



## holle (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q:c:q !!!!


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tja, ich brauch doch einen gewissen Vorrat für Österreich


----------



## Pelznase (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin grad bei meiner 2. "versuchsreihe" wobbler-giessen. das bild zeigt eine neue ur-form aus fimo. evtl. kommen noch details hinzu, aber bei der hitze wohl eher nicht#d
muss mir jetzt nurnoch etwas lego bei meinem neffen borgen
die wobbler werden 7,5 cm lang und wenn alles funtzt, werden sie sehr stabil fliegen, weil sone weitwurfverdingsung eingearbeitet ist.


----------



## Lachsy (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht doch super aus die urform. ich bin mal auf den ersten fertigen gespannt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex 
Sind die Miniwobbler aus dem Bericht, der in der Angelwoche steht, von dir?


----------



## Crossi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Bondex. Warum sagst du nichts darüber?? Hast du vielleicht den Bericht für mich? Als Fan sollte man den schon bekommen :q .


----------



## Bondex (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es kann schon sein, daß das meine sind. Der Nordangler hat da irgentwas arangiert. Leider habe ich diese Ausgabe der Anglerwoche nicht. Ich habe den Bericht leider nicht und hätte ihn so gerne!!! Also wer schickt ihn mir??? Am besten die ganze Zeitschrift.


----------



## Crossi (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auf alle fälle hat ich gern ne kopie..


----------



## Pelznase (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab heute meine gegossenen wobbler getestet. hab ja eigentlich nicht ganz daran geglaubt, dass dieser weitwurftunnel funzt, weil ich ganz so weit zum schwanzende gehen konnt (öse), aber die wobbler fliegen wirklich gerade und überschlagen nicht. sind bis jetzt nur verklebt.


----------



## holle (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen gut aus!
und laufen sie auch schön?


----------



## Pelznase (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, klar laufen die, hab ja vorher viel mit holz geübt. mit dieser schaufel gehen beide auf ca. 1,5-2m. werd aber noch andere schaufeln testen zb. eine für einen flacheren lauf usw. aber macht jetzt schon spass die dinger zu werfen ohne ständig den wurf abbremsen zu müssen#6


----------



## Lachsy (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehn doch klasse aus, pelznase.

ich muss auch noch ein abdruck eines modifizierten wobblers machen. Mal sehn vieleicht morgen schon 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Groby (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehen doch wirklich schon super aus Pelznase!

versuch mal die Schaufeln seitlich anzuschleifen so wie ich es auf http://www.koederdesign.de/
beschrieben habe das bringt noch ein bischen bessere Lauf!


----------



## Pelznase (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö groby, denn:

1. sieht das immer blöde aus

2. macht er mir jetzt schon fast zuviel lärm, so dass ich die schaufeln noch etwas schmaler und kürzer mache.

3. muss die schaufel bei dieser form nicht so breit sein, weil dadurch, dass der wobbler zur nase eben nicht spitz zuläuft, bekommt er schon genug druck, dass eine breite schaufel nicht nötig ist. die fläche, die du durch dein seitliches einschneiden gewinnst, macht mein wobbler mit seinem blockhead wieder wett|supergri


----------



## Groby (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So war das auch nicht gemeint und ist ja auch deine Sache!

Ich habe auch ähnliche Wobbler wie deine neuen und sie ,laufen mit angeschliffener Schaufel trotzdem besser denn das hat rein garnichts mit der Breite oder der Länge der Schaufel zutun! 
Es geht nur darum wieviel Wiederstandt überwunden werden muß damit die Schaufel sich durch das Wasser Schneidet und sich somit der Wobbler bewegt!

aber was soll ich sagen jeder hat so seine Art und das ist doch auch gut so!


----------



## Pelznase (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, wenn jeder das selbe machen würde und gut fände, könnten wir gleich wobbler kaufen|supergri. habs auch garnicht so schroff gemeint, wie du es evtl. aufgefasst hast. aber wenn meine freundin heute abend zeit/lust hat, nehm ich den lauf eins wobblers auf und du sagst mir dann nochmal, wie ich aktion noch verbessern kann, ok?


----------



## Groby (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn er schon Optimal läuft sind es nurnoch kleine Unterschiede!

Manchmal sieht man den Unterschied erst in Aktion zb. mit der Stömung führen oder im schritt Tempo!

Kann aber vielleicht auch sein das sich bei dir nicht viel tut bei dir ist die Öse wie ich gerade gesehen habe in der Schnauze und nicht wie bei mir in der Schaufel!


----------



## Pelznase (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhh, als ich dein posting gelesen hab, stellte sich mir die frage: ob jemand den lauf eines wobblers anhand eines fotos überhaupt beurteilen kann (einschätzen wäre ok) und jetzt lese ich, dass du erst im nachhinein gesehen hast, wo die öse überhaupt sitz bzw. wie das ding aufgebaut ist. egal. letztlich urteilen eh die fische über einen köder, da kann er für uns noch so toll aussehen oder laufen, das heisst noch lange nicht, dass er auch fängt oder gar ne fangmaschine ist.


----------



## Groby (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe nie behauptet das ich den lauf eines Wobblers anhand eines Bildes beurteilen kann ich habe auch nie behauptet das deine Wobbler nicht bzw schlecht laufen !

Im gegenteil ich finde deine Arbeiten schon seit langem 1A und zolle dir einen heiden Respekt!
Ich wollte dir damit auch keine Kritik zukommen lassen sondern dachte mir vielleicht kannst du deine Teile damit noch ein bischen besser machen alls sie ohne hin schon sind!

Und das mit dem anschleifen klappt ob Öse in der Schaufel oder nicht , daher  war es  mir  vorab  egal  alls  ich dich gefragt habe ob du es schon mal ausprobiert hast!

Bringen tut es eigendlich immer was nur wieviel es bringt ist immer verschieden!

Aber lass nun gut sein den wie du schon sagtest hauptsache es klappt!


----------



## silbi (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So wie ich lese machen einige von euch die Formen noch aus Silikon. Sau teuer das Zeug. Ich bin seit 4 Monaten auf Formen aus Modellbauharz umgestiegen. Wenn jemand interesse daran hat wie man so eine Form baut helfe ich ihm gerne weiter.

 Bilder: die Form ( Fangbilder mit dem Wobbler sind unter  Was beist Wo PLZ 79) /( Wie kann ich Bilder in 2 Themen laden)


----------



## Groby (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was genau ist denn das für ein Harz und was soll das kosten?

Ist das auch weich und elastisch wie Silikon oder ist es eher hart und brückig wie Harz


----------



## silbi (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Absolut hart. aber nicht brüchig. Also ich war beim Modellbauer der wollte für das Material für eine Form 10 euro vom mir. Nach seinen Angaber muß man die Form nach ca 2000 angüssen etwas ausbessern und dann geht es weiter. ( soviel hab ich noch nicht damit gemacht 100 Stk.)


----------



## silbi (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab noch irgendwo einen Link von einer seite auf der genau erklärt wird wie so eine Form zu machen ist. Sobald ich ihn finde stelle ich ihn rein.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wow wirklich hübsche Wobbler die ihr hier abliefert ...
Ich wünschte sowas könnt ich auch :l 




			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Lachsi
> habe ich auch nicht gwußt daß Äschen auf Wobbler beißen  vielleicht war´s der frische Lackgeruch der sie geturnt hat:m
> Die hier sind auch noch ganz frisch:m



Hatte in Dänemark  schon 3 mal das Glück ne Äsche auf Spinnköder zu überlisten und mein kollege 2 mal .
Jeder eine auf nen 1er Spinner die anderen 3 auf Miniwobbler (Ugly Duckling)
Waren alles nicht grade die kleinsten , aber war leider noch in der Schonzeit .
Vielleicht gehn  so kleine Köder noch als Insekten durch , oder Minifische gehören auch noch zur Nahrung der Äsche ...


----------



## Groby (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für eine Form 10 Euro???

Da ist Silikon doch auch nicht teurer oder?


----------



## holle (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der herr silbi... seit langem mal wieder tätig was? ist dir das alu ausgegangen dass du jetzt harzformen machst?:g

zum silikon: die form hält dummerweise nur maximal 50 güsse. 


da klingen 100 pro form schon besser. nur bin ich skeptisch wie ein harzguss aus einer starren harzform herauskommen soll. da braucht man dann wieder teures, gutes formentrennmittel oder ein lufthochdruck-dingens um die rohlinge aus den formen zu knallen... 
aber erzähl mal mehr über das harz. lass mich gern überzeugen...

ps: der link den du suchst (von tackleunderground) existiert leider nicht mehr. finde ich auch schade. aber zum glück hab ich die seiten auf der platte


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hiermal die überarbeitete version meinen wobblers bzw die gußform

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/7587/p1070021ez4.jpg

und hier der erste probeguß

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/500/p1070024sw0.jpg



mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, das wurde aber zeit


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> lachsy, das wurde aber zeit



stimmt, der lag hier seid er mit der post zurück gekommen ist , und kein abdruck von genommen  Schände über mein haupt.
hab es so gegossen, das ich das 2 teil vom anderen Silkonabdruck nehmen kann.
hätte sonst nicht gereicht 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, habs bei meinem hohlen auch so gemacht, als ich merkte, dass ich zuwenig ausgehöhlt hab, hat auch eine neue hälfte ausgereicht. bringst mich da auf ne idee. wollte noch was probieren und so ist der versuch dann etwas günstiger


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt, brauche doch nur den abdruck vom körper nehmen , nicht mehr vom kugelteil. so kannste verscheide formen machen ,aber nicht immer 2 silkonformen, nur immer ein teil tauschen und passt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi lachsy!

habe bei deinem guss gesehen das du wohl marresin verwendest. beim marresin entstehen in der b-komponente, nach einiger zeit rumstehen, braune ablagerungs-klümpchen. diese meine ich in deinem guss zu sehen. die popelchen bleiben immer bisschen weich und fettig und härten nicht aus. dort hält auch die farbe und das epox kaum.
drum mein tip (meine erfahrung): wenn ablagerungen in der braunen b-komponente drin sind, vor dem mischen mit der a-komponente gut durchmischen und durch ein feines metallsieb filtern. dann ist der guss wieder reiner. :m


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt holger, muss ich mal ein teesieb nehmen. muss eh bald neu bestellen, ist fast nix mehr drin.
Alleine bis ich die flasche aufhatte war ein akt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, wenns ne weile rumsteht brauchste ne rohrzange zum öffnen 

mir wurde gesagt, dass es das 34er wegen mangelnder nachfrage nicht mehr gibt. hab den letzten grossen posten 34er aufgekauft. #c sorry...

aber wie ich gerade sehe gibts nen nachfolger, biresin27! also gehts doch weiter


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na toll du hast sie alle weggekauft............................du böser du

jo sehe es auch Biresin27 weiss KIT, 2kg (Nachfolger des Marresin-34) *

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt endlich einen gusswobbler komplett fertig, bei dieser hitze hatte ich keine richtige lust. selbst im keller war ölen ohne ende angesagt und 5min-epoxidkleber ist grad mal 2min lang verarbeitbar.... die augen sind aus 6mm pajetten. schöne erleichterung, da das fummelige ausschneiden wegfällt.


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jörg der sieht super klasse aus . #6 #6 #6 
im keller ist doch kühler wie draussen


----------



## Pelznase (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht wirklich kühl.
hab den ja auch nur fertig gemacht, weil er ne lücke schliessen musste. sollte auch so angemalt werden, bin dann aber ein bisschen davon abgekommen:q


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja aber nur ein bisschen abgewichen 

dag mal jörg bekommen deine wobbler nummer? oder was sehe ich da auf dem bild ?


----------



## Pelznase (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar werden die nummeriert, aber nur ganz grob. dieses jahr zb. bekommen alle wobbler eine ´06


----------



## silbi (30. Juli 2006)

*Infos zum Harz*

Eine Page wo reht gute infos gibt. 
www.bacuplast.de

das Oberflächenharz Typ EP 2040 

Auf der Page gibst es unter Oberflächenharz Anwendungen eine grobe Beschreibung.

Auch die Schnellgießharze von denen sind perfekt. Leider nich ganz billig. Aber sowas Wie klumpen im Harz (unvorstellbar.)

Holle:
Der Wobbler darf halt keine Hinterschnitte haben. Der Gießling geht ohne jegliches Problem aus der Form.  Das Trennmittel kostet zwischen 7 und 9€ der liter bei PVR Modellbau.


----------



## Pelznase (2. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab versucht einen abdruck von nem wobbler zu nehmen, den ich vorher mit geprägter folie beklebt habe. funktioniert gut, aber wie ich gedacht hab, ist mein tape zu dünn und die zeichnung deshalb auch zu schwach auf dem wobbler-mit dickerm tape sollte es aber gehen.
und dann noch eine etwas verunglückte forelle. die gebrushten punkte sind n bissel dick geworden.


----------



## Crossi (2. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also verunglückt sieht wohl anders aus...#d . Aber grade die fangen die sich abheben vom aussehen. Denk ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Pelznase (2. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die punkte sind verhältnismässig gross ausgefallen und das stört mich ein bisschen die fische wirds wohl nicht stören, zumal hier nur ganz selten bachforellen vorkommen und die im sommer und herbst auch sehr dunkel sind. dieses farbmuster war aber immer ganz gut..........


----------



## Crossi (2. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo ich hat mal einen zweiteiligen von Rapala. Den fanden die Barsche genauso gut wie ich |supergri  |supergri .


----------



## holle (2. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@crossi

seeeehr schön!!!:m nix verunglückt, aber ich kenn das wenn man nie mit sich zufrieden ist


----------



## ingo39 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi leute, 
was könnt ihr als material zum Gießen von Wobblern empfehlen? Vor allem: Wo krieg ich es her?
Habe Polyestergießharz vom bootsservice Behnke und bin nicht so recht zufrieden: Ohne zuschlagstoffe ist das zeugs recht spröde, es klebt ziemlich lange nach und es stinkt sehr stark nach Styrol.
Vor allem würde ich was glasklares suchen....

gruß und besten dank
ingo


----------



## Lachsy (3. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				ingo39 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> was könnt ihr als material zum Gießen von Wobblern empfehlen? Vor allem: Wo krieg ich es her?
> Habe Polyestergießharz vom bootsservice Behnke und bin nicht so recht zufrieden: Ohne zuschlagstoffe ist das zeugs recht spröde, es klebt ziemlich lange nach und es stinkt sehr stark nach Styrol.
> Vor allem würde ich was glasklares suchen....
> ...



ingo glasklares habe ich nur hier gesehn http://www.marronnier.de/

Hochklares Polyester-Gießharz.

nur habe ich irgendwo gelesen ab einer materiladicke von 1 cm anzuwenden

ansonsten Biresin26 natur KIT am besten mit endlüfter.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab einen wobbler mit "schuppenmuster" fertig. hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt, aber ein bisschen sieht mans schon.
dann noch 2 weitere. einer ist n prototyp mit anderer schaufel.
läuft ähnlich, flankt durch die tiefer liegende achse mehr. beim zuppeln verhält er sich auch anders.


----------



## Crossi (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schicke Teile wie immer. Aber ich denke mal das Foto ist schlechter als der Wobbler :q . Oder was hast du gemeint mit :"Hat sich nicht gelohnt"....


----------



## Pelznase (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die schuppenzeichnung im guss lohnte sich net.
hier nochmal ein bild von dem fertigen wobbler mit der durchbohrter schaufel.


ps: mist, hatte noch keine schablone von der schaufel.


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg sage wo, ich gehe wobbler ernten 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schöne wobbler mal wieder!:k


was macht der wobbler nur im baum |kopfkrat;+


----------



## Pelznase (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wirste ohne weiteres auch nicht drankommen.
war echt bedient. der wind zieht meine schnur über einen niedrigeren ast. ich schwinge und bekomm den wobbler drübergehoben. der hatte dann leider soviel schwung, dass er sich genüsslich um diesen dicken ast gewickelt hat.


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach jörg, motorsäge dran und um den baum  für ein wobbler tut man vieles 
du sollst nicht die bäume schmücken 

der hängt bestimmt an der Ruhr 

mfg Lachsy #h


----------



## Pelznase (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich "sach" nix, sonst holst du dir den echt noch.
werd n dickes seil mal mitnehmen und den abgestorbenen ast abreissen.


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

du bist gemein jörg :q 
da kenne ich nix drin, baum weg wobbler da |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> die schuppenzeichnung im guss lohnte sich net.
> hier nochmal ein bild von dem fertigen wobbler mit der durchbohrter schaufel.
> 
> 
> ps: mist, hatte noch keine schablone von der schaufel.


 
Wo ist dieser Baum ???  Den Wobbler hol ich mir runter !!! Und wenn ich den Baum fällen muß :q . Ich will ein echten Pelznase :k :l !!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pähhhhhhhhh Stingray, ich habe ein halben echten Pelznase 

:q :q :q :q


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
Eure neuen Dinger sind ja echt der Hammer. Das mit dem Formenbau habe ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden wie das funktionieren soll. Das kann man hier glaube ich auch gar nicht erklären denke ich, daß muß man mal in echt sehen. Was haltet ihr davon mal hier in HH ein Treffen zu veranstalten? Jeder bringt sein Bastelzeug und Werkzeuge verschiedene Materialien mit und ich stelle Airbrushkompressor, Pistole und Farben zur Verfügung und wir legen mal gemeinsam los. Also wer Interesse hat soll sich bitte bei mir melden und wenn wir ein paar Leutchen zusammen haben besprechen wir wann und wo wir uns genau treffen und was genau gemacht wird.
Daß man nicht immer perfekte Wobbler braucht um Fische zu fangen zeigen diese Bilder hier. Diese Regenbogenforelle biß auf einen wirklich häßlichen silbernen (Folie) Epoxywobbler. Ich hatte die Stelle zuvor schon mit Wurm befischt den sie allerdings nicht genommen hatte:m 
Maße: 54cm und 2020 Gramm, war ein geiler Fight bei der harten Ströhmung mit 20er Mono


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björni!
Entschuldige,ich muß Dich verbessern!Ich wog die Forelle und da hatte sie 2200g!!


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mag sein, ich habe sie ja auch nicht gefangen


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Natürlich hast Du sie gefangen!!#6


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö, habe ich nicht, hihihi


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab doch noch ein Beweisfoto!!


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht aus wie eine Fotomontage, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich sie für Dich gehalten weil Du nach dem harten Drill so entkräftet warst ;-)


----------



## Pelznase (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal was anderes. wenn mir das jerken zusagt, folgen noch weitere-dann auch mit details.


----------



## holle (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na das kommt doch endlich mal in meine richtung gelaufen 

wobei ich im moment eher kleine dingers (5-7 cm) giesse, asp-spinner aus blei und mit spinnerblatt, diese rattler (ähnlich den screamin devils) nur in 7cm und ne art meerforellenwobbler (für unsere rapfen  )... jerks hab ich ja nun erstmal sehr viele  die warten auf den herbst...

im moment laufen die kleinen ganz gut auf zander und hecht...


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Dingers!!!


----------



## Pelznase (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gibts bilder, holle? dann her damit. evtl. bringst du mich ja noch zum blechangeln


----------



## holle (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, mal auf die schnelle fotofiert...

also,
originale sind jeweils auf der rechten seite und die nachgüsse auf der linken.
bei dem mit dem spinnerblatt (asp-spinner von spro, super köder! hatte rapfen, zander und hecht darauf) ist mir beim normalen gebrauch am original das spinnerblatt mit sprengring abgebrochen. deswegen kam mir die idee das teil selbst zu giessen (ein köder kostet im laden knapp 4 euro, und dann keine grosse lebensdauer...) und den wirbel stabiler zu gestalten. gedacht, getan. da ich in die giessform den wirbel nicht integrieren konnte bohre ich ein loch längs in den schwanz und drücke das auge des wirbels mit zange zusammen, stecke es in das gebohrte loch und leime mit 2-k-kleber den wirbel mit spinnerblatt im schwanz ein. hält bombenfest.

drunter bei dem rattler bin ich noch am tüfteln was das gewicht angeht, aber ist nicht problematisch. habe glasrasseln (vom gummifisch-angeln bekannt) innerlich mit eingegossen und rasselt auch (etwas dezenter). ist nur ein farblich nicht gerade ansprechender nachguss mit edding-augen weil nur ein test-objekt. er funzt auf hecht und barsch. 

das mefo-wobbler-ding ist ein schön weit werfbarer köder der super auf rapfen funzt.


ps: nur der asp-spinner ist aus blei. die anderen aus kunststoff.


----------



## Pelznase (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah, jetzt kann weiss ich, was du gemacht hast.
hab grad 4 wobbler ausm grill genommen. sind dieses mal mit 5 mm ausgestattet. die alten hatten noch 3mm kugel. erhoffe mir mit den grösseren kugeln etwas mehr stabilität. die kleinen murmeln haben sich beim zuppeln auf einer seite gesammelt, dass der wobbler manchmal unberechenbar ausbrach. hab dadurch viele fehlattacken gehabt und am rücken gehakte barsche. aber wenn der köder beim normalen einholen gepackt wurde, dann hatten die fische immer den bauchdrilling voll drin*komisch.
die mit der grossen schaufel müssen noch getestet werden. der eigentliche prototyp wollte ja nicht so lange bei mir bleiben:q


----------



## holle (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sehen echt üüüüüübelst gut aus!!!

vor allem die grün-barschlis gefallen mir sehr gut. #6


----------



## Lachsy (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jörg, sehen super aus . 
Sag voher bescheid wenn du sie wieder in den Bäumen hängst, komme dann mit kettensäge vorbei :q :q 

igitt, was ist den mit den vorschaubildern passiert, pixelig hoch 12

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

geht klar lachys-öl die säge schonmal gut. geh nämlich gleich wieder bäume angeln, mit etwas glück wirds vielleicht auch ein steinkarpfen.:q im moment verfolgt mich das pech aber mal ganz übel. selbst meine vorschaubilder gehen kaputt......

holle, war klar, dass dir die violett-braunen nicht so zusagen
das braun tendiert leider ins lila, wenn man es mischt.


----------



## Lachsy (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> geht klar lachys-öl die säge schonmal gut. geh nämlich gleich wieder bäume angeln, mit etwas glück wirds vielleicht auch ein steinkarpfen.:q im moment verfolgt mich das pech aber mal ganz übel. selbst meine vorschaubilder gehen kaputt......
> holle, war klar, dass dir die violett-braunen nicht so zusagen
> das braun tendiert leider ins lila, wenn man es mischt.



ne jörg, das mit den vorschaubildern liegt nicht an dir, sehe alle so grotten schlecht.
Aha ein Steinkarpfen......................., wat es nicht allet gibt
Nimm keine pappel als Fang, die sind so gross , und schitt drill 

Lila ist geil . 
Ich komm zur Zeit nicht dazu unseren Wobbler zu wässern :c 
Ich glaube mein Männe schaut ihn immer wieder an, und sagt "schau mal da, so musste das machen " :q 

Ich muss auch erstmal wieder Resin bestellen. und auch ein paar Kügelchen. Alte Kugellager wären billiger 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

haha, kannst deine säge wieder in den keller bringen.
boah, du scheinst ja echt unter dem wobbler zu leiden, den ich dir geschickt hab. wirf den einfach in nen baum, dann bissen los.:q


----------



## Lachsy (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne ne jörg . Ist doch kein Baumwobbler, sondern schleppwobbler  

Nö ich leide garnicht..........................|uhoh:
Männe meint nur immer mich zu foppen. Ich arme grobmotorikerin :q :q 

Abwarten und tee trinken, er wird schon gewässert #6


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, lass ihn nur labern#h

war gestern abend nochmal angeln. hab zander gefangen und keinen wobbler verloren-naja, stand ja auch kein baum im weg:q
jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch ein wels, dann hab ich alle arten der "natürlichen" rauberfische der ruhr mit den gusswobblern gefangen.

werd gleich wobbler bemalen und versuchen die einzelnen schritte festzuhalten.


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja bitte in schritten für Doofe , wie mich :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab ne serie fotos beim bemalen gemacht, aber leider hab ich ein "malmittel" benutzt und ohne dieses mittel kann man das garnet nachmachen, sorry. werd beim nächsten mal dran denken und lass das zeug weg.


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

her damit, und solange du die bilder reinpackst kannste dir den hier mal ansehn :q :q :q 

mal ins rechte licht gerückt  erstes bild :g #6 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1248882&postcount=16


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gut zusammenarbeit wodrauf liegen die wobbler da? das sieht so künstlich aus. wenn wobbler so auf nem holzstumpf präsentiert werden, hab ich gleich ne schlimme assoziation:q.
ok, das bild von den fertigen kann ich ja zeigen, morgen kommen evtl. die anderen. hab da übrigens mit photoshop kräftig gestempelt, weil das bild geblitzt ist, das metalliczeug dadurch weisse lichter reflektiert hat und überall weisse punkte drauf waren.


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein künstlich ist es nicht, ist eine holzwurzel eigendlich fürs Aquarium gedacht 

Ja ja die holzfobie :q :q 

sehn doch wieder genial aus, freue mich auf die anderen bilder #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute
ich hatte das schonmal in den Raum geworfen mit einem Treffen. Wie gesagt mal zusammen basteln würde ich nicht schlecht finden! Wie sieht´s denn nun bei Euch aus? Lachsi und Pelznase - fühlt Ihr Euch nicht angesprochen? Eventuell kann man die Dinger anschließend auch gemeinsam noch in den Baum hängen. Also wie sieht´s aus bei Euch?


----------



## Pelznase (15. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi bondex.
hab das schon gelesen. hätte auch drauf antwortet, aber leider wirds bei mir dieses jahr aus verschiedenen gründen nimma gehen.


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schade daß Du nicht kommen kannst :-(
aber vielleicht die anderen hier? Holle, Lachsy...


----------



## Lachsy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Leider läßt es meine Finanzelle Lage auch nicht zu, irgendwo hinzufahren.

Sonst gerne björn

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (15. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

 leider ist es bei mir das selbe lied... sorry ... #c
interesse ist aber grundsätzlich vorhanden.


----------



## Pelznase (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die blöde kohle immer.....
im nächsten jahr wäre ich bereit etwas zu organisieren. raum mieten, wo man auch mit schlafsack drin pennen könnte. denke,  2 tage sollte es schon gehen-1 tag schnitzen,giessen und bemalen und am anderen tag köder baden. mir macht da ne nacht aufm boden nix aus. das ganze müsste dann aber hier ablaufen. mir selbst wärs aber woanders lieber.

hab heute die beiden neuen am wasser geteste und mal alle fertigen, die noch meinem in besitz sind#d, zusammen fotografiert.


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jörg, bei dem letzten bild haste wieder ne Holzfobie 

einfach klasse teile

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schade daß das nicht klappt wegen Kohle. Also wenn der Sommer jezt doch wieder kommt könnte man auch zelten. Einen Großen Garten und eine Werkstatt habe ich. Meine Bude ist allerding sehr klein. Auf jeden Fall finde ich auch man sollte wirklich mindestens 2 Tage ansetzen bis der Lack getrocknet ist vergehen ja einige Stunden und Kunstharz oder Silikon muß ja auch durchhärten.
Habe auch wieder ein paar Minis gebastelt. Die Bilder kommen wenn die Schaufeln eingesetzt sind


----------



## Pelznase (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ist nummer 10. der köder lässt sich jerken oder wie ein mefowobbler einfach einkurbeln. werd einen mal als stick bait ausbleien, mal sehen ob das was wird.


----------



## holle (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal wieder erste sahne! #6

ganz im gegensatz zu meinem heutigen spinn-abend... nichtmal ein fehlbiss.   (hat aber auch kaum geraubt)


----------



## Pelznase (17. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich reg mich über ne nullrunde net auf, man angelt an ruhr ja auch net, um fische zu fangen. ist aber trotzdem schon erschreckend, wie sich dieser fluss entwickelt hat.


----------



## Bondex (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal wieder was gebastelt. Jetzt nicht gerade für die Vitrine dafür aber für den stinknormalen Einsatz am Wasser#6


----------



## Bondex (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

natürlich alles wieder ganz kleine Teile


----------



## Bondex (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe sie heute mal getestet und selbst die kleinsten laufen wirklich spitze#6


----------



## Crossi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal wieder feinste arbeit! leider komme ich z.zt nicht zum basteln. aber ich komme wieder!


----------



## holle (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> habe sie heute mal getestet und selbst die kleinsten laufen wirklich spitze#6



wen wunderts? sind doch vom mini-wobbler-meister persönlich!!! #6 #r

wieder feine teilchen!


----------



## Pelznase (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

keine frage, schöne minis-auch wenn ich so kleine wobbler ein bisschen masochistisch finde


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja sicher das Bauen ist etwas fummelig, aber sie fangen halt gut selbst wenn die Fische mal nicht so´n Kohldampf schieben.
Habe jetzt eine Großserie angefangen, die zeige ich Euch dann auch wieder, dauert aber noch etwas


----------



## Pelznase (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

immer her mit neuen bildern. irgendjemand muss den thread ja am leben erhalten. hab auch 3 wobbler gemacht. leider kommt der metallic-effekt net so gut auf dem bild rüber.


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Doch ich finde das kann man gut sehen
sag mal gießt Du jetzt nur noch Wobbler oder schnitzt Du auch noch welche? Sind die gegossenen innen hohl?


----------



## Pelznase (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eigentlich möchte ich schon noch schnitzen. aber die gegossenen wobbler haben gewisse vorteile, die mich kaum zum schnitzen überreden können. zudem hatte ich etwas glück bei diesem modell. kennst es ja, man schnitzt 10 wobbler, alle laufen gut, davon werden aber nur 2 besonders gut und mit viel glück hat man einen der fast unwiderstehlich ist. und diese liegen so zwischen glücklich und unwiderstehlich. aber ganz nüchtern sinds einfach diese vorteile:
1. die reproduzierbarkeit
2. zeit
3. die wurfeigenschaft
bestimmte wobbler, von denen ich nicht soviele brauche, werden weiterhin geschnitzt-mefowobbler, andere oberflächendinger, wie swimbaits usw.
das bild zeigt, wie die wobbler von innen aussehen. diese L-kanal dient zur stabilisierung im flug und als rassel. funktioniert wirklich gut. dazu beeinflusst das L noch das verhalten beim zuppeln, da die kugeln ne grosse beweglichkeit haben. dafür sind sie aber nicht besonders gut in starker strömung, aber dafür gibts ja andere wobbler.
hat nur einen nachteil-das teure giesszeuch.|evil:


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja und das man die nicht in 1cm groß bauen kann 
Die beiden Hälften werden dann nur zusammengeklebt? Mit Superkleber? Das ganze muß doch auch noch gespachtelt werden an den Rändern oder sind die so genau passend?


----------



## Pelznase (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, ein 1cm wobbler braucht sowas auch net. wer ärgert sich auch schon mit so kleinen dingern rum?|supergri finde auch, dass das material zu wenig auftrieb für minis hat. mit deinem kunststoff bisse schon am besten beraten. könntest aber giessschaum mal ausprobieren, müsste mit dem eingeschossenen gas bzw. der luft
ähnlich viel auftrieb haben. müsstest dann aber einteilig giessen. 
epoxidkleber reicht aus, wird fester als das giessharz selbst. ne, passen nicht 100%ig, aber der kleber, der beim zusammenpressen rausquillt, reicht meistens aus, dass da nichts mehr gespachtelt werden muss. nur die kugeln kleben manchmal fest, obwohl ich sie vorher eingefettet hab. dann muss ne op her und die murmeln rollen wieder.


----------



## Lachsy (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, mit festen kugeln, mach ich es ganz einfach, mal den wobbler auf dem Festerbrett knallen  dem wobbler macht es nix.

Habe jetzt mal deine Folie getestet, naja ist etwas schwierig, das zeug klebt wie  hölle . Nur wie kann man ihn jetzt noch etwas lack geben? Hat mal jemand flipflop lack probiert ?(würde ich mal gerne machen, nur das zeug ist nicht gerade billig )

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/3497/p1070444rg5.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mit dem flipflop-lack interessiert mich auch!!!! 

sind ja echt geile farb- und schimmer-effekte mit dem zeug! aber teeeeeuuuuer!


----------



## Pelznase (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey lachsy, nicht übel, jetzt reichts aber auch. klebt wirklich gut, nö? haste es in den haaren gehabt?|supergri

jo, mit den kugeln. neben dem fett werd ichs mal mit nem magneten aus ner festplatte probieren, dass die kugeln nicht in den kleber rollen und schön an einem platz gehalten werden-sollte dann besser gehen.

hättest evtl. die folie in den kiemen abschneiden sollen, den schnitt sieht man da net. einfach mitm cutter rum und den rest abziehen.
wenn du das tape vorher prägst, wirds "optisch" noch glatter, weil man es nie wirklich glatt hinbekommt und im tape mit zeichnung gibts kaum falten/beulen und wenn, dann fallen sie nicht auf. das geprägte tape kann man auch noch auf dem wobbler glätten ohne dass es zerkratzt aussieht......
das bemalen ist immer etwas schwierig. die meisten farben perlen sehr schnell darauf. holle hat man ein mittel-so eine art klarlack genannt. damit kann man dann wohl auch ganz normal drauf brushen.
könntest epoxidkleber leicht einfärben (braun und olivgrün machen sich gut) und damit den rücken einfärben-das muss aber schnell gehen. dann könntest du noch vorsichtig (wenig farben in mehreren schritten) einen übergang zwischen rückenfarbe und flanke sprühen.
oder einfach normal brushen, aber immer schön vorsichtig. die farben sollten nicht deckend werden, das nimmt den farben dann den metallic-effekt.
ganz vorsuchtig muss man dann auch mit dem bemalen wobbler umgehen. denn bei der leichtesten berührung geht die farbe ab. am besten mit klarlack einmal versiegeln.

bin ja mal gespannt

edit:
holle, hab für ne rolle 2 euro gezahlt. hab vorgestern noch/wieder rollen hier beim lidl gesehen.
edit2: vergiss es, meintest ja den flip flop lack............


----------



## Lachsy (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei meinen langen zottels , wäre es eh ein wunder wenn nix in den haaren bleibt von der folie 

Das mit dem einfärben des epoxid ist ne idee. Wie wäre et mit nagelack aber sowat habe ich garnicht :q  

Aber mit dem glätten ging es eigendlich, die folie legt sich gut an. Ist einfacher als mein Schlagmetall.

Mal sehn ob ich noch den kutter anlege und schnibbel

Den flipflop lack im 30 ml kostet ja schon 13,50 € und soviel ich weis, muss mehr als eine schicht aufgetragen werden um den effekt zu erzielen. 

Ob mal mal beim lakierer vorbeigeht und ihn fragt ob er vieleicht ein filmdöschen voll machen kann |rolleyes 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Lachsi
Flipflp hatte ich Dir mal geschickt. Dieses Türkisgrünblau. allerdings braucht man eine mindestdüsengröße von 0.8.. sonst trägt der zu fein auf. Ist ohnehin nicht einfach den richtig anzuwenden denn das Mischungsverhältnis Lack und Verdünnung muß absolut stimmen und auch die Menge pro Zeit. Sonst legen sich die Partike nicht in die gewünschte Richtung und der Effekt bleibt aus. Übrigens Unter Wasser bezweifele ich daß man das überhaupt sieht. Mache gerade Tests mit Pulverbeschichtung. bin erstaunt wie das ganz anders schon in einem Wasserglas aussieht!! Wie kommt das erst bei kaffebraunem Rheinwasser!


----------



## Lachsy (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh da muss ich mal nachschaun gehn. sind alle im schrank.

pulverbeschichtungen wie bei jigköpfen ??

mfg Lachsy


----------



## silbi (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab mal auf die seite Koederdesign.de ne Anleitung gestellt wie ich meine Formen mache.

Habt ihr mal probiert eine Form aus gummifischmaterial zu machen. Geht echt gut. Da Material ist absolut selbtrennend und billig und stabil.


----------



## Bondex (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, bezieht sich hier aber auf Pulver auf Aminobasis für Forellenköder aus Kunststoff


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dan zeig mal björn, los camera raus und bilder her 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mache ich vielleicht die Tage wenn ich wieder fischen gehen sollte. Sieht aber ähnlich aus wie Powerbaitköder


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an unsere Lackierspezialisten.
Kann ich für die Airbrush auch Wasserverdünndare Acrylfarben verwenden????????????????????????????

Ich hab mir bei ebay Acrylfarben für die man Verdünnung braucht bestellt möcht aber mit Wasserfarben arbeiten.

Als Pistole hab ich ne neue Finetune mit ner 0,25 Düse.

Is das Möglich?????

Danke schon jetzt

Peter


----------



## holle (29. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp! kannste. ich nehme selbst auch grösstenteils wasserverdünnbare acrylfarbe.


----------



## Groby (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch mal wieder was gebastelt hab!





das ist ein wechselbalg der wechselt ein bischen seine Farbe je nacht lichteinfall!

Fehlt nur noch das Finisch das kommt aber wenn ich genügend fertig habe!


----------



## holle (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch ein schöner!  wechselbalg...  :m 
ist der gegossen? bestimmt, oder?

*blödelei an*
nen echter wechselbalg-köder wärs doch. je nach bedürfniss schwupp, der richtige köder. und nie wieder kisten mit rum schleppen da man ja nur noch einen brauch. 
*blödelei aus*


----------



## Groby (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja der ist gegossen- langsam sinkend- ca 9cm und 19 g schwer(leicht)!


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich lacke lieber mit Basislack weil die schneller trocknen. Ansonsten ist Acryl kein Problem was Haftung angeht. Du mußt nur stark verdünnen und dabei aufpassen das der Druck sie nicht zu Spritzern auf dem Untergrund auseinanderbläst.


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Daß große Wobbler auch kleine Forellen fängt zeigt dieses Bild mit einem 5cm Barschwobbler:m


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und im gleichen Minibach habe ich heute dann noch eine dicke Überraschung erlebt. Ich fische da seit 20 Jahren und habe noch nie einen Rapfen dort gefangen oder davon gehört daß einer einen erwischt hat. Dieser hier biß auf diesen Mini von wenn überhaupt 3 cm! Der Fisch war 70 cm lang. Gewogen habe ich den Schied nicht weil er weiterschwimmen sollte. Jetzt treibt er unter den Brutfischen sicher schon wieder sein Unwesen. Der Fight war in der Ströhmung an leichtem Gerät wirklich Wahnsinn! Aber meine 16er Mono hielt stand!#6


----------



## Nomade (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dickes Petri!
Was ist das denn für eine Rute, die so einen Mini noch vernünftig werfen und gleichzeitig einen so starken Kämpfer besiegen kann? Beastmaster?


----------



## Pelznase (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jaja, das ist schon so eine sache mit den grossen wobblern von 5cm, hehe.
das häftigste am rapfen ist sein biss. wenn das gerät den biss übersteht, dann bekommt man auch meist den fisch raus. die köder können übrigens nicht klein genug sein. die meisten rapfen wurden hier auf fliege mit spirolino gefangen. wenn die brut da ist, nehmen sie auch kaum noch grössere köder. beim rapfen merkt man immer ganz deutlich, dass sie nur auf köder gehen, die dem momentanen futterangebot entsprechen.


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist eine Berkleyrute SSGS Titanium  8 feet und 4-24 Gr WG. Der ganze Drill war heftig weil sich das Biest voll in die harte Strömung gepackt hat.


----------



## Nomade (2. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist die Rute mit 25 g. max. WG nicht viel zu hart für so leichte Wobbler, oder musst du nicht weiter als 10 Meter werfen?


----------



## Bondex (3. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das geht schon auf fast 20 m  mit dieser rute. Aufgeladen bekommt man die ohnehin nicht


----------



## Pelznase (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal wieder was aus abachi. das gelenk besteht aus einer durchgehenden achse und einem eingeklebten gelenk. der kleene ist 20cm gross|supergri. das versiegeln ist noch ein problem, weil das teil nicht in mein dryingwheel passt......


----------



## Bondex (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kleiner Tip
nimm ein Stück festen federnden Draht. Den biegste an den Enden zu Haken um und dann legst Du das Stück in einen Halbkreis. In die Haken hängst Du die Ösen des Wobblers und klemmst dann den Draht in die Drehvorrichtung, somit ist der Rohling freihängend und läßt sich zudem drehen


----------



## Pelznase (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so´ne spannvorrichtung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. aber ich machs jetzt so, dass immer ein teil mit epoxid beschichte  wird und es einfach abtropft. dauert dann zwar 2x mal so lang (6tage:/), aber mir bleibt dadurch das verkleben und anschliessende freischneiden der gelenke erspart.


----------



## Bondex (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Epoxi härtet in 5 Min durch ;-) Es läuft auch nichts dahin wo es nicht hin soll wenn ich es mit der Dubbingnadel auftrage. Es ist zähflüssig wie Honig und gut zu platzieren


----------



## Mike85 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist nochmal ein Jerk von mir..der Rohling ist von Silbi

war aber ein bißchen schwierig nur mit Dose...
aber denke er ist für den ersten ganz gut geworden..


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch wieder gebastelt


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diesmal hauptsächlich kleine Barschwobbler


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier geht´s weiter


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich mache ja immer gleich mehrere


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

weil ich keine Lust habe immer alle Werkzeuge jedesmal wegzuräumen|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:m und ich brauch ja auch mal neue...


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Weil ich neulich einen in den Baum geballert habe|bla:


----------



## Pelznase (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boah, hasse leute, die dir zuarbeiten? die hasse doch net alle selbst gemacht!


----------



## Big Man (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex
ich habe mir letztens auch einen abgerissen. Bekomme ich da auch so viele neue??????:c 

Aber mal ehrlich. Kann man die bei dir kaufen die sehen gut aus.


----------



## holle (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow, da schaut man mal ein, zwei tage nicht vorbei und schon stehen hier wieder die schönsten kleinode drin. 
#6#6#6


----------



## Nomade (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Lachsy (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Björn du sollst nachts schlafen und nicht basteln


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hihi du auch Lachsy
Danke für Euer Lob! Ich habe auch schon wieder neue in der mache, dauert aber erstmal noch etwas weil ich erstmal fliegen binden muß. Wollte bald wieder in den Forellenpuff und habe gerade mein eigenes komplettes Puff-Case vertickt


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus @ll

Hi Pelznase mal ne frage kannst mal bitte Bilder von Deinem dryingwheel machen und hier reinstellen oder mir schicken ?????

Gruß
Peter

PS. Jerk 1-3 in Arbeit Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Pelznase (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar, kann ich dir ein bild davon machen. das müsste aber hier irgendwo in den tiefen des thread´noch stecken-ich guck gleich mal. wenn dir dass nicht reicht, mach ich eins, wenn ich meine digicam wieder hab.
werd mir aber ein neues bauen, weil mir der antrieb mit nem grillmotor nicht gefällt. die dinger gehen zu schnell kaputt. etwas grösser kanns auch sein, weil meine neuen gusswobbler schon 12cm ohne schaufel lang sind. evtl. wirds ja ein ganzer kasten/schrank mit ner heizung zur schnelleren trocknung.


----------



## Pelznase (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, auf dem bild sieht man nicht viel-hatte nur das auf platte. ist aber ganz einfach. sind 2 runde scheiben, die auf ner rundholz/achse befestigt sind. die achse ist einfach in 2 löchern-links und rechts von senkrechten latten gelagert. die latten bilden mit den füssen das gestell. an einer latte ist dann der grillmotor, wo die achse reinläuft. zum befestigen der wobbler hab ich auf einem rad feste haken und gegenüber, auf dem anderen rad, ist dann ein gummi mit haken. 

ps: wenn das nicht reicht, mach ich ein neues bild.


----------



## holle (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und das ist meins >


ich hab mir diese etwas eigenartig ausschauende konstruktion gebaut, und funzt wunderbar...

ein motor für eine disco-spiegelkugel (1,5 u / min, 4 watt), ne obstkiste, holzlatten, ein stück metallbesenstiel, ein alter lampenschirm, ein altes, rundes grilldingens...

lag alles im keller rum, bis auf den motor, den gabs für nen 10er im elektro-grosshandel...

am ende ergibt es das "jerk-karussell" in das pro lauf 6 köder passen...


----------



## Pelznase (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke holle, hast mir arbeit abgenommen. so ist meins auch aufgebaut, auch wenn die materialien sich etwas unterscheiden. hab aber noch einen grossen pappdeckel, mit dem alles zudeckt wird. so gehe ich dann sicher, dass kein staubkörnchen mein finish ruiniert. holle, so einen motor brauche ich auch. unter was müsse ich suchen?


----------



## silbi (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pollin electronic hat so sachen zu top Preisen


----------



## holle (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

disco-kugel-motor, spiegelkugel-motor, #c

gabs bei mir um die ecke im elektro-discount... soll ich mal schauen ob die noch so einen für nen 10er haben? kann ich dir ja dann mit den jerks schicken...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

suuupi das ging ja flott. Den Diskokugelmotor hab ich schon.( Auch vom Pollin |supergri |supergri |supergri )
Ich bin ja auch stolzer Besitzer einer Dreh- und einer Fräsmaschine ich werd mir da mal am WE was bauen . Bilder davon kommen dann auch.

Gruß und Danke 

Peter


----------



## Groby (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was für einen Grillmotor hattest du Pelznase?

Ich bin gerade auch dabei mir eine Dryingweel zu bauen und habe mir schon einen Grillmotor auf 230V zugelegt!

der hat Kraft ohne ende also so mit der Hand die Welle festhalten ist nich lauf Hersteller für Spieße bis 20 kg!


----------



## Pelznase (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

son batteriebetriebenes ding von landmann. 30h lang gabs keine probleme, nur dann waren langsam die zahnräder aus kunststoff abgenutzt.


----------



## Groby (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ah alles klar dann brauch ich mir wohl keine Sorgen zu machen!

Danke !


----------



## Crossi (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na da wird doch nich einer mehr als 20 kilo wobbler ranhängen wollen


----------



## holle (6. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die 20 kilo sind bestimmt für die präparierten souvenirs. nen ausgestopften hecht mit epox glasieren ...


----------



## silbi (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein neuer. bei dem oberen hab ich versucht das Auge mit Edding zu machen. Ging leider gewaltig schief, da sich der Edding mit den Epoxi nicht verträgt.


----------



## shittakind (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey, zwischendurch mal etwas Motivation und der Beweis dafür, dass selberbauen nix für Spinner ist, sonder den Fisch bringt:

http://img144.*ih.us/my.php?image=tiokilozb5.jpg

Beim Schleppen im Kanadier auf meinen 2. Selbstgebauten.


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Petri, zum dem fang mit dem selbstgebauten. Der hecht hat eine wunderschöne zeichnung 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## shittakind (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, er war auch unverletzt und äußerst zahm... wie viele Leichgeschäfte der wohl noch übersteht ?


----------



## holle (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



shittakind schrieb:


> Hey, zwischendurch mal etwas Motivation und der Beweis dafür, dass selberbauen nix für Spinner ist, sonder den Fisch bringt.



nur wer das bezweifelt ist ein spinner 

sehr geiler hecht #6 respect!!!


----------



## Pelznase (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wirklich ein sehr schöner fisch. ist der wobbler nach diesem monster in rente gegangen?


----------



## zanderzocker1 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schaut euch bitte ma die jerks von fox an manche haben mit einem besenstil ähnlichkeit dürfte also niocht so schwer sein sie nachzubauen 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

silbi  
sehr schönes Teil! Ist der gegossen oder geschnitzt? Eigenwillige Form

shittakind 
Respekt toller Fisch!


----------



## Pelznase (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt die ersten 12cm wobbler fertig. wenn die teile fangen, muss ich ne neue form machen, denn die ist richtig schlecht geworden-aber erst muss sich dieser wobbler beweisen. kopf ist nicht symmetrisch und die augen passen nicht, zudem muss noch ordentlich geschmiergelt werden, was nervt. muss das urmodell mit epoxid einpinseln, denn fimo, aus dem das modell ist, reagiert mit dem silikonkautschuk..... sind wieder weitwurfwobbler.


----------



## Pelznase (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab das zu grosse bild hochladen wollen.#d


----------



## shittakind (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kann mich auch nur abermals für eure tollen Tips bedanken, denn auch der Wobbler ist, abgesehen von einem verbogenen Haken, und einer verbogenen Öse, die ich bereits durch eine stärkere ersetzt habe, völlig intakt!  Der wird natürlich weiter gefischt, auch wenn der Hecht nicht mehr zu toppen ist!


----------



## silbi (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex
Wobbler sind gegossen


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah das hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Ist Die Form selber gemacht?


----------



## silbi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja 
Anleitung wie ich meine Formen mach gibst auf www.koederdesign.de


----------



## Pelznase (17. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ein bild vom nem fertigen hungerhaken|supergri. mit den weitwurfkugeln müssen die wobbler nimma so kompakt sein, um sie gut werfen zu können.


----------



## Pelznase (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch ein kleiner etwas schlichterer in schoko-pistazie.


----------



## Lachsy (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der schoko ist klasse geworden....................
ich komme zur zeit leider nicht zum lakieren und zum gießen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

och, gusswobbler mach sich doch von ganz allein. täglich ~30min und man hat in 5 tagen 2 wobbler zum versiegeln fertig.


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe jetzt meine Serie fertig die Wolli für mich einstellt denn mein Limit (Webspace oder so) ist leider erschöft. Habe sie heute auf die Laufeigenschaften getestet und zufällig dabei 2 Barsche erwischt. Ich habe noch nichtmal damit geworfen, einfach nur so mit der Rute durchgezogen und hatte dabei noch 3 weitere Barschnachläufer


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Wobblerbastler und Freunde dieses Threads!!
Ich soll Euch von Björni die besten Grüße bestellen!Er ist derzeit in einer Art Wobblerbautrance und macht einen Wobler nach dem andern,hat für Sonstiges keine Zeit übrig!Er hat mich ersucht,einige Bilder für Ihn hier reinzustellen!!


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch einige Bondex - Wobbler


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Weitere Wobbler von Björni


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sogar zweiteilige Mini-Wobbler hat er gemacht


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Größenvergleich mit Münze


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Wolli das machst Du sehr schön
Danke Dir


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So,zum Abschluß noch einige...........
Wenn Ihr dran was auszusetzen habt,schreibt alles hier rein,Björni 
wird sich über Eure Kommentare freuen!!:q


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau 
hier ist noch eine Übersicht von allenn und die welche Wolli vergessen hatte


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und zu guter Letzt noch diese hier  Gut die meisten sind etwas Bonbonfarben, aber das war diesmal auch Absicht!


----------



## Drillinge (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da weiss ich ja, mit was ich mich diesen winter beschäftigen werde 

Dank eurer hilfe ,werde ich mich mal an die kleinen "löckvögel" ran machen #6


----------



## holle (26. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

manmanman!!! 
da haste ja wieder ne kampf-armada fertig gemacht... respect!!!
und jetzt sogar zweiteilige minis... #6


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja aber die zweiteiligen laufen auch nicht besser und sehen nicht so fischmäßig aus wegen der Teilung, trotz daß ich bei meinem Test mit einem Zweiteiler einen Nachläufer (wahrscheinlich auch ein Barsch) hatte denke ich daß die Fertigung zu aufwändig ist und dieser Aufwand ihn nicht fängiger macht. Das mag bei großen Wobblern anders sein.


----------



## Crossi (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bonbonfarben is echt klasse - aber lutschen würd ich die nich.:q :q 

Klasse Arbeit Bondex, aber schläfst du nie?


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Doch manchmal schlafe ich auch wenn ich nicht gerade was anders mache. Heute wird´s bestimmt wieder spät. Habe noch einiges auf dem Zettel ;-)


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Hiermal meine Jerk- und Wobblerlackiermaschine #d 


MfG

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Pelznase (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn das mal nicht stabil ist also, ab jetzt zeig ich ganz bestimmt keine bilder mehr von meiner klappermühle:q


----------



## holle (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hiermal meine Jerk- und Wobblerlackiermaschine #d
> 
> ...



na wunderbärchen! #6 sieht richtig professionell aus :q


----------



## Pelznase (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nach dem schlanken wobbler kommt jetzt ein dicker 6cm wobbler dazu. der kopf hat noch ein paar details mehr bekommen. fragt bitte nicht, wie lange ich an dem modell sass. naja, dafür hat er jetzt zumindest etwas persönlichkeit. das ist schon eine fertige gusshälfte. nächste woche bade ich hoffentlich schon die ersten .......


----------



## holle (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*WOW!* der sieht ja mal wieder so richtig böse aus. will haben!!! |supergri

ps: noch augen und glasieren dann bin ich soweit...


----------



## Crossi (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

alte schei.... die werden ja immer besser! da nehm ich auch mal was.


----------



## Pelznase (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar crossi, wenn du magst, können wir ja mal köder tauschen.


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch schon wieder gebackene Tomaten gestaunt!!!
Statt Basteln habe ich jetzt mal das Designen angesteuert und ein Plakat von meinen Wobblern gemacht. Habe hier mal eine Miniaturansicht reingestellt. Wer sich für den kompletten Datensatz interessiert zum Ausdrucken für die heimische Anglerecke möge sich bei mir per PN melden ;-)


----------



## Pelznase (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes und stimmiges plakat. leider viel zu schade für meinen ollen keller....

ps: hast auf die idee gebracht, mir ein hintergrundbild zu basteln


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für Dein Lob! Dann häng es Dir doch in die gute Stube  Jetzt sitze ich hier bei meiner Freundin und bin schon wieder dabei eine kleine Serie Minis zusammen zu basteln. Sie hilft mir dabei die kleinen Augen auszuschneiden, finde ich total lieb von ihr. Ach ja, angeln kann sie damit auch schon!


----------



## Pelznase (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wusst ich es doch, dass du jemanden hast, der dir hilft.....

wieviele wobbler machst du eigentlich gleichzeitig?


----------



## Pelznase (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch noch was aus holz gemacht. ist ne "auftragsarbeit", mach sowas ja eigentlich net, aber die sollen mal huchen fangen und da war mein ehrgeiz geweckt.
hatte ein paar vorgaben und so sind dann diese wobbler entstanden.


----------



## holle (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moinmoin!

:k ich seh sie schon vorm geistigen auge durchs wasser schwänzeln. schöne teile mal wieder #6


----------



## Pelznase (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schwänzeln ist gut-die machen ordentlich alarm.
achso, der behnke 5min-kleber ist sehr schön, lässt sich gut schmiergeln, obwohl er net knochenhart wird. bleibt er auch noch länger so schön elastisch?


----------



## holle (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee du, der ist nach ca einer woche knochenhart und hält selbst bei kleinsten mengen elefantastischen zugkräften stand.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. Oktober 2006)

*Probleme mit dem Lack*

Servus

Ich war gerade am Wasser und komme total enttäuscht zurück.:v :v :v :v :v :v :v 
Grund ist alle meine neuen Jerks werden sobald sie mit Wasser in Berührung kommen milchig :c :c :c :c :c 

Als Lack benutze ich den 601 von Behnke mit dem 650 er Härter.

Das ganze wurde 3 mal aufgetragen und getrocknet.

Kann mir jemand sagen was da los ist?????????#q #q #q 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso hier noch meine ersten vor dem Milchig werden :c


----------



## Pelznase (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hast das epoxid nicht lang genug trocknen lassen (warte immer 2 tage) oder hast das mischverhältnis nicht eingehalten. ich machs immer nach volumen 10 teile harz und 7 teile härter. wenn mans nach gewicht mischt, ist das mischverhältnis 100:65-bisschen krumm.

hab mir zum dosieren des harzes ne riesige spritze (eine für einläufe...|supergri) in der apotheke gekauft und ne kleine für den härter.

edit: evtl. kannste die milchigen stellen leicht/fein schmiergeln und anschliessend nochmal mit epoxid drüber. das sollte gehen, da wahrscheinlich nur die oberfläche betroffen ist.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Jup Pelznase ich machs auch mit den Spritzen 5 mml Harz und 3,5 ml Härter so wies angegeben ist.
Vermutlich war ich zu schnell am Wasser damit ich hab nur 20 Std. gewartet


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich mache immer gleich ein paar mehr damit sich das Bruschen auch lohnt und ich nicht unnötig oft alles sauber machen muß. Naja den Löwenanteil mache ich natürlich selber, aber ich freue mich natürlich auch wenn Isa mir etwas zur Hand geht und sich für unsere Sache interessiert.
Das mit den milchigen Wobblern liegt mit Sicherheit daran daß der Lack noch nicht durchgehärtet war. Wenn Du sie jetzt erstmal richtig trocknen läßt wird sich das vielleicht sogar wieder zurückbilden. Hatte ich auch mal bei einem Motorrad Airbrush das anschließend im Regen stand. Ich war total fertig und dachte schon ich muß alles nochmal machen, hat sich aber alles wieder normaliesiert nach etwa einer Woche.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi

Ich probiers mal mit nachtrocknen bei Wärme#d 

Aber sagt mal macht ihr nen Zwischenschliff also nach der ersten Lage Lack nochmal anschleifen und dann nochmal lackieren??????????????

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Fliegenfisch (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So Leute

Neuerlicher Mist    

Die Lackschichten untereinander haben sich nicht verbunden was mach ich verkehrt hab ich die 2. und 3. Schicht zu schnell aufgetragen. Ich hab ca. 20 Stunden pro Schicht gewartet war ich zu schnell oder muss ich doch nen Zwischenschliff mit 600er Schleifpapier machen ??????????

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## holle (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zwischenschliff mach ich nie (oder nur bei unschönen stellen oder fehlern wie nasen usw.)
vielleicht ist ein fettfilm oder ähnliches zwischen die schichten gekommen? 
habe mit dem epox 601 + härter 650 von behnke noch nie solche probleme gehabt...
war dein pinsel vielleicht mit etwas anderem in berührung gekommen und hat so die schicht "kontaminiert"? 
ich wasche meine pinsel solang das epox noch weich ist immer mit konzentrierter essiglösung aus und dann wird er mit wasser ausgespült und zum trocknen gelegt.


----------



## Pelznase (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einen zwischenschliff brauchts eigentlich nicht.
hast die schichten evtl. bei unterschiedlichen temperaturen trocknen lassen? dadurch werden sie unterschiedlich hart und können sich voneinanderer lösen, wenn sie druck bekommen.
oder eben wie holle schon sagte, das eine schicht verunreinigt wurde durch fett, wasser-zu hohe luftfeuchtigkeit? oder was auch immer.


----------



## Nomade (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Als Allererstes wären wohl Fotos hilfreich.


----------



## holle (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Nomade schrieb:


> Als Allererstes wären wohl Fotos hilfreich.



stimmt, würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht. nahaufnahmen bitte


----------



## Boldman2204 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi mal ne Frage muss man die Wobbler mit Epoxid überziehen  und lässt ich das danach schmirgeln oder geht es auch mit klarlack vom Pkw
Desweiteren wie behandelt ihr den Wobbler vor, bevor ihr die erste schicht Farbe aufträgt


----------



## holle (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@boldman2204

muss man nicht  (solang man keine bisse bekommt) :q  , aber ist halt schon sinnvoll wegen der hechtzähne und der gefahr des wasserziehens (bei holzködern tödlich für köder und farbe da holz arbeitet. bei kunststoff-ködern natürlich nicht, da nur als schutz für die farbe).
wie schon geschrieben, das epox lässt sich nach der aushärtung (falls nötig) super schmirgeln.
man kann im prinzip alle klarlacke verwenden wie man lustig ist, aber 2-komponenten epox ist halt unvergleichlich wunderbar hart, klar, dick auftragbar, aber trotzdenm noch so flexibel das es nicht splittert wenns mal irgendwo dagegen knallt (also bestens für hechtzähne geeignet)

wieso willst du nach dem glasieren schmirgeln? (da geht doch der ganze schöne hochglanz wech???)


----------



## Boldman2204 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Eia um eventuelle Unebenheiten zu beseitigen
Jetzt mal ganz dum gefragt also ihr lackt dass ding und dann macht ihr nach dem trocknen den harz drauf ist die reienfolge so richtig?


----------



## holle (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q:q:q andersrum wäre quatsch, oder? 

erst weiss grundieren, dann die farbe, dann das epox. :g

*wichtig!!!*
die farbe *sehr gut *abtrocknen lassen. bei *acryl (da ohne lösungsmittel und auf wasserbasis)* ca *1 tag* und bei anderen (zb. *dosen-spray*) wegen der *lösungsmittel im lack* lasse ich sie schon mal *1 woche* abhängen. sonst gibts nach ca 2 wochen eine böse überraschung wenn die epox-schicht sich aufbläst weil die lösungsmittel der farbe gase unter der schicht bilden und sich alles anfängt zu lösen...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Holle

GENAU DAS IST MEIN FEHLER DAS ABWARTEN :c :c :c :c 

Ich benutze Acrylarbrush die Lösungsmittelhaltig sind son Mist.

So jetzt wart ich zwei Wochen vor der Epoxischicht und berichte dann wieder.

Tausend Dank

Fischfliege


----------



## Fliegenfisch (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Nochmal ich

Wie gewünscht hab ich schnell mal 2 Macroaufnahmen des Falls gemacht. zum Vergleich hab ich nochmal das Orginal vor dem Wasserschaden mit hochgeladen.


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke mal das du die epoxy nicht lange genug getrocknet hast, bis die nächste schicht draufkam.

könnte dir ein versuch von mir zeigen der noch schlimmer aussieht


----------



## holle (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lachsy
:q:q:q da hätte ich auch ein zwei schlimmere fälle. die allerschlimmsten sind schon vernichtet :q

@ fliegenfisch
sieht aus wie beides. ein lösungsmittelschaden (farbe nicht genügend ausgehärtet) gepaart mit wasserschaden (epox nicht ausgehärtet, zu zeitig im wasser). 

einfach länger abhängen lassen auch wenns schwer fällt zu warten. 
aber umso langlebiger ist dann das ergebnis. 
gut ding brauch weile


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es kann auch sein daß das Mischungsverhältnis nicht stimmte und der Kunststoff etwas klebrig geblieben ist und daher nicht richtig durchhärtet.


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt mal ganz dum gefragt also ihr lackt dass ding und dann macht ihr nach dem trocknen den harz drauf ist die reienfolge so richtig?

Ich mache das anders. Bei mir ist die Reihenfolge so: Wobblerrohling fertigen und mit Epoxy versiegeln (wichtig weil der Basislack sonst das Kunststoff angreifen würde) Dann Airbrush dann Klarlack


----------



## Lachsy (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja ist richtig björn, da holle, Pelznase und ich auch Gußrohlinge benutzen, da greift das Epoxy nicht an.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, holz wird mit holzsiegel vor dem grundieren eingestrichen. bei gusswobblern entfällt das, da wird gleich grundiert.
am ende 3-4 schichten epoxid. nur klarlack wäre mir zu wenig, dafür steckt zuviel arbeit in der bemalung.
bild: dieser wobbler hat 4 schichten epoxid drauf. die dicke erkennt man ganz gut am kopf.

ps: punkte brushen ist nicht mein ding


----------



## holle (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:k so ne schöne bafo


----------



## shittakind (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

muss auch mal wieder staunen!  Ohne Worte!

Kennt jemand diesen Köder:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Castaic T-29 Woodbait

*[/FONT]
Was ist das besondere, wie funktioniert die Gelenkverbindung? Hat jemand sowas nachgebaut, und warum kostet das Ding über 100 Euro? Will nun auchmal so einen "realistischen" Wobbler bauen, braucht man hier ja angeblich .


----------



## holle (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, einerseits ist es mahagoni-holz (teures, hartes tropenholz) was verarbeitet wurde und andererseits sind die flossen aufwendig eingearbeitet. die gelenkverbindung ist nicht nur eine öse-in-öse verbindung (wie bei den meisten holz-swimbaits) sondern eine gezapfte (im körper senkrecht ein stab eingearbeitet der durch die eingesetzten ösen aus der hinteren hälfte geht, fast wie bei einem scharnier). dadurch kann man die beiden hälften sehr dicht aneinander setzen und es sind kaum noch sichtbare lücken vorhanden. 

aber 100 euro für einen köder ist trotzdem ganz schön heftig... #c


----------



## Fliegenfisch (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Nun möcht ich euch mal meinen ersten Wobbler vorstellen.
Gemacht hab ich ihn Ohne Schablone nur mit der Säge und Schleifpapier sowie Raspel und Feile.
Er hat eine durchgehende eingeklebte Achse aus VA Schweißdraht.
Die Schaufel besteht aus Plexiglas. 
Ich war auch schon am Wasser und hab Ihn probiert ob er überhaubt läuft und was soll ich sagn es funktioniert  
Jetzt ist er zur Zeit beim trocknen von der Kleberschicht mit der ich ihn überzogen habe.

und hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gefällt mir gut.
Was wiegt das Gerät?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi

bis jetzt 120 Gramm aber mit den Sprengringen und den Drillingen.

Das Airbrushen dürfte ja nicht viel ausmachen |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

120g, willste die hechte damit erschlagen? wird bestimmt ein guter schleppwobbler fürs mittelwasser.

hab auch ein neues bild von nem hungerhaken. dieses mal mit kleiner schaufel.


----------



## holle (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fliegenfisch

schöner klopper! #6

und nun gehts an die feinen arbeiten >>> schau mal da <<<

@ pelznase

dieser barsch gefällt mir seeeeeehr gut! ein richtiges saftgrün!!! vielleicht auch weil´s mit meine lieblingsfarbe ist... ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ein goldgrün von lukas illu-color gemischt mit metallicfluid


----------



## Lachsy (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pelznase, wünderschöne Farbe .
hungerhaken, der name wegen dem einzelhaken hinten ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, weil er so dünn ist. hat auch nen bauchdrilling-sieht man aber auch .


----------



## Bondex (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind mal ein paar Bilder vom Wasser. Habe diesmal insgesamt 6 Hechte (alles kleine, der größe war vielleicht knapp 50cm habe ihn nicht gemessen) auf die Minis erwischt. Obwohl ich sagen muß daß ich die größten meiner Minis (etwa 6cm) ausgewählt habe denn es war noch recht dunkel am Morgen und ich wollte daß der Köder überhaupt dem Hecht auffällt. Hat ja dann auch geklappt. Der silberne Wobbler war etwas kleiner. Es ist übrigens derselbe, der auch meine große Traunforelle überlistete. Habe ich zufällig wiedergefunden


----------



## ingo39 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallöchen an alle Bauherren. komme gerade aus dem urlaub in Brandenburg zurück und muss sagen, das ich da gleiche prob. mit dem Epoxy wie oben beschrieben, allerdings hab ich gleich alle drei Fehler wegen zuwenig zeit...Meine derzeitiger lieblingsjerk hat also nur noch zerkratzte Farbe und schon keine Augen mehr.... und gestern trozdem einen 60iger gefangen....
So nun meine Frage:
 Ist es wirklich so, das hechtzähne bei drei Schichten Epoxy nicht durchgehen?????

ich denke schon drüber nach, lieber doch nur klarlack zu benutzen und dann die jerks nach ner gewissen nutzungsdauer aufzuarbeiten...
Denn dreimal epoxy un d vorher ne Woche und dazwischen zwei Tage...das dauert mir einfach zulange...
Wenn ich mir nen original-Toppie ansehe, da ist nur dünn Farbe drauf und nach einen Jahr Nutzung ist die fast überall zerkratzt und trotzdem schwimmt er noch und fängt....

Welches holzschutzmittel und welche Grundierung könnte ihr empfehlen?

gruß ingo


----------



## Nomade (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
nimm doch Polyesterharz anstatt Epoxid.
Damit kannst du nach einen Stunde ans Wasser.


----------



## Crossi (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Bondex... Der kann nicht nur Köder bauen, der kann auch angeln...

Petri Kollege!


----------



## holle (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ ingo

grüsse!

manchmal bleiben zahnsplitter in der schicht stecken, aber durchgekommen ist bis jetzt noch keiner. 
der eine macht klarlack drauf und muss öfter nacharbeiten, der andere macht 3 schichten epox drauf und muss nicht nacharbeiten. vergleiche einfach den aufwand beider methoden und finde die, die dir eher zusagt. 

und hier noch ein rezept für holzköder aus einem namhaften wobblerbaubuch:

je nach holzart 1-5 tage in einer mischung (1:1) aus leinöl und terpentin einlegen und dann 5 tage vor dem weiterbearbeiten trocknen und der köder ist versiegelt. 
dauert aber halt auch seine zeit... 

ansonsten halt zerbeissen lassen und immer bei bedarf wieder neu farbe und klarlack drauf. 
dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass das holz vor der erneuten farbe und lackierung gut austrocknen muss. sonst arbeitet das feuchte holz unter dem lack...


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Crossi
als Belohnung für Dein Lob hier noch ein paar Fotos:z


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch ein paar mit mal etwas anderer Färbung, sind erstmal nur Experimente, ob die auch fangen? Keine Ahnung:m


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch weitere neue Kreationen, na gut Barsch Design ist nichts neues ;-)


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber das hier vielleicht


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch 2 Stück:m


----------



## holle (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wieder mal eine augenweide!

am besten gefallen mir die 8 und 9 (getigerte). echt super minis!!!


----------



## gismowolf (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Björni!
Ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinen neuesten Modellen!Die sind wieder ein 
wahrer Augenschmaus!!Hast wieder mal nicht schlafen können!???:q  #6


----------



## Crossi (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Björn

keen probleem :m :m :m .

und die wobbler: :k !

grüße Crossi...


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für´s Lob und ja ich kann imm Moment schon wieder nicht schlafen - ist ja auch Haloween brrrrrr ;-)


----------



## Lachsy (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erstmal klasse björn, deine Wobbler

so jetzt komm ich mit einer Frage.
kompressor welcher?

bin nicht krösus 
reicht der von Güde ? welche abmessungen hat er? 







daten laut homepage
Airbrush-Kompressorset "Profi"
Wartungsfreier Profi Kompressor mit Spezialverdichter,
extrem leise (59 dB(A), in geschlossenen Räumen einsetzbar,
Spezialdruckschalter für automatisches Ein- bzw. Ausschalten,
Tragegriff, Spritzgriffelhalterung am Gerät.
Ausstattung:
Druckminderer mit Wasserabscheider und Manometer,
inkl. Profi-Spritzgriffel aus Metall zum Spritzen von allen
gängigen Airbrush Farben, ca. 1,5 m Rilsenschlauch
mit Anschlüssen M5 x 0,45 IG, Farbbecher mit
Anschlusskonus aus Metall und 1 Farbbecher
mit Anschlusskonus aus Glas mit Deckel.
Technische Daten:
Anschluss 230 V/50 Hz, Motorleistung 125 Watt,
Motordrehzahl 1450 U/min., Arbeitsdruck 1,8 - 3,5 bar,
max. Druck 5 bar, max. Luftleistung 20 ltr. /min.(3 bar),
Gewicht ca. 6,5kg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab das ding selbst.



also der ist ca 31X16X17 cm. oben kommt noch die erhöhung von griff und druckregler dazu, ca. 4cm.

den schlauch kann man am wasserausscheider unter dem druckregler abschrauben. wenn das adapter passt kann man durchaus einen anderen schlauch anschliessen. nur zwei mit einem mal geht leider nicht. es sei denn man bekommt ein weichen-adapter.


----------



## Lachsy (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke holger, wir nächsten monat gekauft, ist ja bald weihnachten 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Willi90 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

He, nettes Thema hier!

Ich bastel meine Wobbler auch selber, nur mit der Farbe hätte ich noch ne frage:
Ich habe gehört, das Ölfarben sich gut zum bemahlen eignen.
Stimt das???

Ich habe es eigendlich mit Lacken gemacht... was ist jetzt besser??
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
______________
Gruß Willi


----------



## holle (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da sich öle und fette nicht mit epox (der klaren end-beschichtung) vertragen würde ich auf alle fälle von öl-farben abraten und wie gesagt wasserverdünnbare acryl-farben verwenden.


----------



## Willi90 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mhh... also ich soll mir ganz normale Acrylfarben besorgen???
Und den Rohling muss ich dan erst grundieren oder wie?


----------



## holle (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

siehe seite 142 hier im fred


----------



## Bondex (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn du Künstlerölfarben meinst würde ich auch davon abraten! Lacke auf Wasser oder Nitrobasis eignen sich da besser! Es ist dabei drauf zu achten daß die Farben feinpigmentiert, dünnflüssig (wie Wasser) und klumpenfrei sind, sonst bekommst Du Probleme beim Brushen.

Clarissa: Mein Kompressor hat eine Leistung von 8 Bar und einen 5l (bezieht sich auf die Abmessung nicht nach der Literzahl der komprimierten Luft) Tank. Mir ist der gerade stark genug um die Farbe bei etwas größeren Flächen ausreichend fein zu zerstäuben. 3,5 Bar halte ich für den "professionellen" Gebrauch für zu wenig.


----------



## Lachsy (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

björn ich will doch garkein profi werden.
Für die paar wobbler, jerks und Schlepplöffel sollte es reichen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (4. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es soll sogar einen Staubsauger geben mit dem man brushen kann. Ich würde sowas aber nicht unbedingt bevorzugen. Da würde ich lieber einen Kompressor aus dem Baumarkt nehmen. Der macht allerdings ewas Krach funzt aber genausogut wie ein Airbrushkompressor. Dann gibt´s da aber auch noch die Alternative eine Pressluftflasche mit Druckluft zu betanken. das wäre dann genauso leise und man hätte auch noch bribrationsfreie Druckluft. allerdings hat man dann immer das Geschleppe mit den schweren Flaschen.
Ich habe mal gehört daß sich einer einen Kompressor aus einem alten Kühlschankkompressor gebaut hat. Wie das geht weiß ich allerdings nicht. Es soll nicht so schwer sein. Also wer hier eine gute Anleitung dazu hat, der möge sich melden. Dann könnte ich mir auch einen bauen mit einer etwas größeren Druckflasche, so 50 L wöre nicht übel.


----------



## holle (4. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe erstmal das und das gefunden.

auf alle fälle braucht man beim eigenbau noch einen druckminderer mit wasserabscheider #6 wichtig!


----------



## Lachsy (4. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ein druckluftflasche wie björn sie meint habe ich hier, hat ein volumen von 8 liter, nur immer wieder aufzupumpen oder zur tanke fahren habe ich keine lust.

und so ein teil selber baun kommt bei mir nicht in frage.
Für das bisschen was ich lakiere wird der güde wohl reichen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Klo (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi,
eure wobbler sind :m :m :m :m :m 
ich möchte jetzt auch mit dem wobblerbauen anfangen. 
was für material sollte ich für wobbler in 2-4cm länge benutzen?


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war gestern mal wieder fischen und fing mit einem wirklich sehr kleinen weißen Mini (Seite 143) diese beiden Forellen und auf einen Mini in Bachforellendekor diesen Karpfen von 55cm. Komisch denn auf Wurm, Powerbait und Maden ging bei mir gar nichts. Auch die anderen Angler fingen bis auf einen (der hatte 2 Schleien) gar nichts#c


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klo Du findest alles über die besten Materialien hier im Threat
Lachsi Du könntest Deine Druckflasche doch auch mit einem billigen Baumarktkompressor befüllen, oder bringt der dafür zuwenig Druck?


----------



## Stingray (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> war gestern mal wieder fischen und fing mit einem wirklich sehr kleinen weißen Mini (Seite 143) diese beiden Forellen und auf einen Mini in Bachforellendekor diesen Karpfen von 55cm. Komisch denn auf Wurm, Powerbait und Maden ging bei mir gar nichts. Auch die anderen Angler fingen bis auf einen (der hatte 2 Schleien) gar nichts#c


 

Hast Du also an unserem Teich wieder zugeschlagen Björn :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

björn was nennst du billigkompressor aus dem baumarkt, das billigste was die haben liegt bei 80 €.

ich kann sogar das teil mit der Kolbenfusspumpe füllen. Nur habe ich dazu nicht immer lust.................das ist ja arbeit. Bis 4 Bar ist alles kein problem, dann wird es schwiriger  oder hat immer zur Tanke fahren 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schade, dass du dir einen kompressor holen willst. fand die vorstellung, wie du beim brushen immer wieder pumpen musst recht lustig;P

hab schon ne weile nichts mehr für mich selbst gemacht. aber hier sind nochmal 3 huchenwobbs. anscheinend laufen/fangen die dort sehr gut, dass ich noch welche gemacht hab. es vergreifen sich auch immer ein paar bachforellen an som 20 cm monster|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> schade, dass du dir einen kompressor holen willst. fand die vorstellung, wie du beim brushen immer wieder pumpen musst recht lustig;P



artig da in dem paar kilometer endferten Mülheim a.d. Ruhr. Mein auto ist schnell  |supergri 
Ja ja , ist schon klasse wie ich mich anstrenge die luftflasche zu füllen.
und damit soll schluss sein 

boh 20 cm monster..............haste die auch gegossen?
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, sag ja nix mehr.....hehe

ne, gegossen sind se net.


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja so ein Kompressor kostet etwa 80 Euro, aber zur Not kannst Du damit auch reinigen, Tackerpistole anschließen oder größere Flächen lacken, Sandstrahlen...
Ich habe 2 große Kompressoren für Auto uä und einen Airbrushkompressor. Der leistet allerdings auch 8 Bar leise Luft.

@ Tomas
ja das war gestern im Vereinsteich  Man muß halt nur wissen wie und wo, hihi


----------



## Lachsy (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

björn sowat gibt es in unserem Baumarkt






Kompressor BOXY“

Tragbarer Kleinkompressor mit 1,5 PS, 230 V und 8 bar Druck. Mit integriertem Werkzeugfach inkl. Schlauch, Reifenfüller und 3-teiligem Aufblaskit.

oder meinste sowas






Druck/Bar: 8
Saugleistung l/min: 230
Füllleist. l/min: 138
Motorleistung kW/V: 1,5/230
Volumen Liter: 6

kostet 98 €


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sowas wie den unteren habe ich auch. Und wenn der mit dieser Klammerpistole geliefert wird dann schlage schnell zu denn so eine Pistole alleine kostet schon 150 Euronen wenn sie gut ist


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der obere hat glaube ich auch keinen Tank oder? Sowas gibt´s aber zum Brushen ist einer ohne Tank nicht geeignet weil die Luft dann "zittert"


----------



## Lachsy (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wat soll ich mit einem Kompressor mit 30 KG gewicht? Ich brauch den nur zum airbrushen und nicht um mein autoreifen zu füllen oder sonst was.

Also wird es wohl der Güde werden 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann liefer mal einen Testbericht wenn das Teil bei Dir eingeflogen ist


----------



## Lachsy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DEn testbericht kann doch holger (holle) schon abgeben, er hat ihn doch auch 

werde berichten wenn er da ist


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Darauf bin ich gespannt


----------



## Lachsy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so endscheidung ist gefallen, es wird nicht der Güde. sondern der hier
http://www.h-haider.de/5022.htm

aber erst zu weihnachten, solange muss ich meine Druckluftflasche füllen 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der ist ja niedlich! Denke aber dran das der noch keine richtige Kupplung für den Druckschlauch dabei hat sonder nur ein Gewinde für die Aufnahme.
Was soll denn der Spaß kosten?


----------



## Lachsy (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja klein niedlich , leise.
waren gestern mal im baunmärkten schaun, die machen 99 DB , da wckelt ja das ganze haus 

der klene soll 147,17 € kosten . deshalb erst zu weihnachten


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh ganz billig ist das aber nicht ;-) Aber wenn der gut ist dann bezahlt man das ja gerne. Meiner hat mal knapp 800 DM gekostet damals. Aber ich bereue bis heute nicht den Kauf.
Übrigens habe ich auch wieder mit Eigenbauwobblern ohne Airbrushschnickschnack gefangen. Man sieht also den Fisch interessiert das feinste Design nicht der will nur Beute machen#c


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne billig ist er nicht, nur Winni meinte, endweder was gescheites oder garnix.
Du kennst es ja, bilig gekauft morgen bereut .
und ich muss ja bedenken das ich im raum spritze, und wenn der Kompressor auf den Fliessen steht, soll der nachbar nicht wackeln 

so ich werde mal meine Flasche füllen und etwas lakieren üben 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meiner ist etwa so laut wie ein Kühlschrank. Nur wenn er voll ist und abbläst dann zischt´s mal kurz etwas. Aber das ist für die Nachbarn auch noch Nachts zu ertragen


----------



## Lachsy (14. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So der weihnachtsmann muss nicht lierfern  habe gestern den kompressor bestellt, soll ende der woche ankommen werde berichten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lachsy
na ist bei Dir jetzt der Wohlstand ausgebrochen ;-)
Ich habe gestern wieder mal angegriffen mit einem kleinen weißen Mini. Ich hatte auch einige Nachläufer und 3 Mal kurz Kontakt doch der Fisch hing nicht. Habe dann den Drilling geprüft und der war stumpf! Dann habe ich wieder auf den braunen gewechselt weil ich wußte daß kurz vor dem Ufer eine Lachsforelle im Freßraus war. Ich hatte sie sogar 2 Mal kurz sehen können als sie kurz vor meinen Füßen abgedreht ist. Das gibt immer schön Adrenalin! Den braunen hat sie dann auch genommen wie man sieht. War ein schöner Fisch von 46cm. Später habe ich dann den Drilling gewechselt beidem weißen und damit auch noch eine 38er erlegt. Ich glaube ich werde nicht mehr ohne einen weißen Wobbler ans Wasser gehen. Zumindest um die Fische zu finden ist der super. Die Fische attakieren ihn häufig, aber vorsichtiger als naturfarbene.


----------



## Lachsy (15. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der wohlstand nicht björn, aber er ist genial. Heute ist wie weihnachten .
ist heute angekommen. Surrt leise, stört keinen , sogar nicht winni wenn er auf der couch pennt 

schaltet sich automatisch ab, und wenn der druck unter einem punkt ist schaltet er wieder ein, bis er wieder 6 bar errreicht hat.

hab direkt mal probiert zu lakieren, endlich nicht mehr nachpumpen.

so gehe mal weiter testen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Steffen90 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo ich baue jetzt schon seit einiger zeit wobbler aus holz.
nur ich habe immer das problem, dass meine wobbler, wenn sie fertig sind (komplett mit haken, ect) sich auf die seite drehen, manche auch ganz manche laufen auch nur wie ein strich durchs wasser (wenn mir mal einer gelungen ist der sich nicht auf die seite dreht). wenn ich versuche das auf die seite drehen mit blei auszugleichen, verschlechtern sich die laufeigenschaften extrem, und der wobbler lässt sich dann wie ein strich durchs wasser ziehen. habt ihr ne idee was ich falsch mache???


----------



## Lachsy (15. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast du vorher berechntet vieviel blei dein wobbler bekommt? Es gibt auf barsch-alarm ein schönen bericht zwecks ausbleiung und gewicht (im Wasser usw)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Steffen90 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein. ich hab das immer im aqarium ausprobiert.
werd mir das auf barsch-alarm auf jeden fall ma angucken.


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kann Dir sicher helfen. Es liegt an Deiner vorderen Öse. Wenn der Wobbler dann immer noch schlapp läuft dann vergrößere die Tauchschaufel.:m


----------



## Steffen90 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: danke genau daran lags!! hab heute noch zwei wobbler gebaut und sie (zwar unlackiert) ma im aquarium getestet. und sie laufen super!!! Danke!! mein Barsch hat die kleinen (ca. 3cm) gleich attakiert......


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stell mal ein paar Bilder davon ein


----------



## Bjoern79 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo ihr Künstler,

ich bin echt fasziniert von euren Eigenbauten. Hab in 2 Tagen
den kompletten Thread durchgearbeitet...#6


Ich hab gerade den Angelschein gemacht, kann aber wg. der
Forellenschonzeit erst nächstes Jahr zum Angeln ausrücken (bin
leider kein Küstenbewohner). Bis dahin muss man ja irgendwas
sinnvolles tun, also werd ich nun auch ein paar Wobbler bauen.


Muss mich jetzt noch mit der Materialbeschaffung rumschlagen
und dann mal schaun was draus wird...


----------



## Steffen90 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Stell mal ein paar Bilder davon ein


daraus wird leider nichts:c 
hab im moment keine digitalkamera 
aber sie sehen in etwa so aus wie deine..... in weiß/rot und einen in weiß (da ich kein airbrushgerät hab). nur leider noch nicht so gut. aber ich hoffe das wird noch. bin grad an nem zanderwobbler.


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hört sich ja gut an, dann weht hier bald mal wieder ein neuer frischer Wind. Fotos werden doch sicher nachgereicht?


----------



## Steffen90 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hoffe mal!!!
ich hab den beiden noch extra große Augen verpasst! ich hab nämlich festgestellt das übergroße Augen manchmal Wunder wirken! besonders auf Hecht, Barsch und Forelle!


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gehört habe ich das auch schon, aber sicher nur bei klarstem Wasser und langsamster Köderführung. Die Augen fangen besonders die Angler sonst wären einfache silberne Spinner und Blinker nicht so erfolgreich!


----------



## Steffen90 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das stimmt schon. nur ich hab halt die erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich auf z.b. gufis große augen kleb sie wesendlich besser fangen!


----------



## Steffen90 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wieviel teuro bezahlst du eigendlich für die augen??
ich muss satte 3,60€ für 10 paar Epoxidaugen hinblättern!!


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich mache die Augen selber
kosten gar nichts


----------



## Lachsy (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein letzter lakierter mit Neonfarbe, und zum test meines neuen kompressors 
mit blitz und ohne.
Besonderheit ein kleinen klitzerstein im auge 

http://img133.*ih.us/img133/9155/unbenannt1so7.jpg

ist mein neuer Schlüsselanhänger 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hauptsache Du verlierst die Schlüssel dann beim Fischen nicht


----------



## shittakind (18. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab auch einen Wobbler als Schlüsselanhänger, allerdings nur die Nase.... Interessanter Lichteffekt....


----------



## Steffen90 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hab heute die drei wobbler getestet. den zanderwobbler kann ich extrem langsam führen und er spielt immer noch super. konnte sogar einen hecht beobachten, wie er ihn attakiert hat!
die kleinen wobbler hab ich leider versenkt, nachdem ich zwei barsche gefangen hatte. naja jetzt weis ich ja dank bondex wie ich meine wobbler ordendlich zum laufen bekomme!!!
danke dafür nochmal!


----------



## Justhon (24. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab mir gedacht, ich könnte ja auch mal versuchen nen eigenen Wobbler zu bauen (betonung auf versuchen!) aber hab jetz keine Lust den ganzen Fred abzusuchen, könnte mir vlt jemand mal ne kurze Einweisung geben wie ich sowas mache/ was ich brauche? |blaanke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## Pelznase (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

justhon, da musst du jetzt wohl allein durch



wieder ein paar silberlinge.


----------



## Justhon (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> justhon, da musst du jetzt wohl allein durch
> 
> 
> 
> wieder ein paar silberlinge.



Wieso denn das|supergri?
Paar Tips kosten doch nix;-)


----------



## Lachsy (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ganz einfach war wir es alle durchgekaut haben . und vorteil ist lesen bildet, und wer lesen kann ist im vorteil :q :q #6

Jörg, cool 

ich habe auch ein Lila Wobbler  mal sehn ein bild davon machen

so reiche bildchen nach
http://img389.*ih.us/img389/1254/p1100108zz4.jpg


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tss da schreibt man sich die Finger wund und plaudert aus dem Nähkästchen und die Leute sind zu faul es zu lesen#c  Da will und kann ich auch nicht helfen#d Dieser Threat ist doch als Info gedacht:m  Wer´s noch genauer wissen will muß hat Kurse bei uns belegen - das wird allerdings nicht ganz billig  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Pelznase (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

den kopf finde ich "äscht" gut; wirkt lebendig. versuch den mal ein bissel hervorzuheben- zB. kiemen etwas heller bemalen oder mit dunkler farbe schräg ansprühen, dass sich die dunklere farbe in den kerben son bisschen sammelt.... wenn du epoxid drauf machst, geht so, wie er jetzt ist, bestimmt viel von der kopfzeichung verloren-wäre schade drum. 

ps: über die farbwahl sag ich ma nix


----------



## holle (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was hast du gegen flieder mit einem hauch von rosa? :q

scherz beiseite, 
ist eine fängige farbe, auch wenns etwas 
..... 
anders  
.....   

aussieht.  

schöne teile mal wieder!!! #6


----------



## Bondex (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja finde ich auch Lachsy
leider habe ich im Moment keine Zeit zm Lacken, erstmal muß meine Werkstatt fertig werden


----------



## Justhon (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso, hab jetz auch gelesen dass ne kleine Anleitung im Startpost steht, habs nur übersehen bzw war zu faul um richtig zu lesen#6
Sorry wenn ich genervt hab (|rolleyes) und vielleicht schaff ichs ja sogar nen eigenen Wobbler zu bauen|bla:


----------



## Steffen90 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Justhon schrieb:


> vielleicht schaff ichs ja sogar nen eigenen Wobbler zu bauen|bla:


das ist eigendlich ganz leicht......... eigendlich:q 
wie schon gesagt wurde, hier im tröt findest du genug infos!


----------



## Bondex (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Justhon
viel Erfolg dabei und wir warten schonmal auf die Bilder!!


----------



## Justhon (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja danke ich werds versuchen
nru eins versteh ich immer noch nich: wie bekommt man diese ösen in den wobbler?;+


----------



## Soumi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Eigenbau ist eine tolle sache mach jede menge spass .Allerdings solltest du dir vorher schon ein buch als starthilfe besorgen.wenns läuft baus du eh nach deiner nase.ausserdem sind einige handwerkzeuge und farben von nöten


----------



## Soumi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

durchgehende stahlachse 1mm stark oder schrauböse mit uhu schnellfest einkleben


----------



## Soumi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Justhon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hab mir gedacht, ich könnte ja auch mal versuchen nen eigenen Wobbler zu bauen (betonung auf versuchen!) aber hab jetz keine Lust den ganzen Fred abzusuchen, könnte mir vlt jemand mal ne kurze Einweisung geben wie ich sowas mache/ was ich brauche? |blaanke schon im Vorraus!


du brauchst hans nordins buch über wobblerbau


----------



## Steffen90 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo.
ich will mir jetzt auch nen airbrushgerät anschaffen.
welches würdet ihr mir (für möglichst wenig geld) emfehlen??
kompressor ist vorhanden!


----------



## Soumi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal ne auswahl meiner eigenbauten. alle drei 8 cm lang


----------



## Soumi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch ein bisschen mehr. 8cm, 5.5cm, 10 cm.


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh ein Neuer hier
schöne Exemplre! Wie groß sind die Teile?

@Steffen
Die Comet von Conrad Elektronik ist nicht schlecht für ihr Geld


----------



## sweenson (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen
ich bin seit neustem auch am basteln 
und zwar mini wobbler zwischen 2 bis 4 cm 
auf einer der letzten seiten habe ich gelesen das bei barschalarm ein artikel zum thema ausbleien ist 
diesen kann ich aber leider nicht finden?

Ausserdem hab ich gesehen das ihr die wobis mit diesem 2k zeug überzieht 
ich habe sie für 3 tage in einem bad aus leinöl und verdünner eingelegt zur inpregnierung 
überzieht ihr denn kompleten wobi mit diesem 2k zeugs statt der inpregnierung?


----------



## Lachsy (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

du meinst den beitrag oder auf barsch-alarm 
http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=844#6301


----------



## sweenson (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke 

welches material würdet ihr für kleine wobis bevorzugen?


----------



## Steffen90 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich benutz einfache rundhölzer. sind leicht zu beschaffen und auch net teuer!


----------



## Case (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Macht einfach Spass hier ab und zu reinzuschauen. Tolle Sachen baut Ihr.

Ein leider recht fauler
Case


----------



## trout (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tjaaaa...da staunt der Laie. Und kommt an seine Grenzen.

Ich hab da auch noch so ein paar Tauchschaufelproblemkandidaten zu Hause rumliegen, die mir für die Endfertigung immer die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen und seit letztem Winter keinen Schritt weiter sind.
Schonmal vorab. Es ist ein 8" Tiefläufer aus Abachi mit einer PC-Schaufel, die zwei Einhängeösen besitz und die durchgehende Achse für 3 Hakenösen mitsamt Tarierung aufnehmen muss. Der Querschnitt des Wobblers ist kantig rhomboid/diamantförmig (ähnlich eines Tarnkappenbombers F117A Nighthawk), hat also keine parallelen Flächen die sich sauber spannen und bearbeiten lassen lassen. Der erste versuch viel der Schrottkiste zum Opfer und der zweit muss nun gerettet werden.

Diesbezüglich frage ich schonmal im Vorfeld untertänigst um eure geschätzte Meinung an. 
Ich hoff die Pics morgen mal reinstellen zu können um die Sache zu verdeutlichen.

Aber bevor das jetzt wieder kommt:"Habe ALLES durchgelesen und auch die Suchfunktion brachte keine zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse". Den meisten wird das Prozedere wohl auch zu kompliziert vorkommen wird und den Aufwand lohnt sich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht. Aber darum bastelt man ja.

Super Teile, die ihr hier übrigens baut.
Thx schonmal im voraus

trout


----------



## Soumi (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn dass einspannen dein problem ist  ,dann besorg dir  balsaholz und bau dir ein paar schutzbacken.evtl ein bisschen einsägen oder schnitzen.damit kannst du den wobbler stabil einspannen.
einige bilder würden helfen


----------



## Romek (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo alle Wobblerbauer, ich bin sehr beeindruckt von Eurer Kunst  und Professionalität. Seit mehrerer Jahren beschäftige ich mich mit dem Wobblerbau. Ich gebrauche für meine Wobbler lieber heimichen Materiallen als die exotischen, z.B. Lindenholz und Pappelrinde von dem Grund, dass sie mich am wenigsten kosten. Federstahldraht ist für mich kein Problem und Plycarbonat habe ich auch bekommen (auf keinen Fall mit Sekundenkleber kleben!). Für die Schreibfehler enschuldige ich mich (Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache). Ich würde gerne ein paar Bilder von meinen Wobbler Euch zeigen, muss ich erst finden wie. Romek


----------



## trout (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Soumi

an die Schutzbacken hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber alleine die symmetrisch und konkav auzfertigen ist glaub ich den Zeitaufwand kaum Wert.
Meine Frage orientiert sich eher in einer anderen Richtung, nämlich dem Folgeplan. Bisher hab ich entweder mit Schraubösen gearbeitet.

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/3569/pb290741en3.jpg


oder die Nuten für eine Stahlachse später hinein gesägt/geschnitz/geschliffen.

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/7080/pb290755yq3.jpg

Dies machte sich sehr gut, da man die Wobbler und Jerks recht gut symmetrisch aus der Hand ausarbeiten konnte (alles handarbeit ohne Maschinen). Die Tarierung erfolgte immer urtypisch über Bohrungen und versenktem Blei.

http://img154.*ih.us/img154/6586/pb290779tj0.jpg

Bei diesem Teil stand ich nun vor der Herausforderung den Körper zu schnitzen und zu schleifen, dann genau mittig freihändig zu zersägen. Jeder Versuch das Teil zu spannen schlug fehl, ohne bleibende Schäden zu hinterlassen und mussten kosmetisch repariert werden. Ein sauberes Sägen über 20cm Länge ist der Horror für mich gewesen. Die geringe Breite und die eng liegende Achse ließen es nicht zu das Blei klassisch zu versenken. 

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/7623/pb290747yc6.jpg

Alles Ecken und Kanten, die noch verrundet werden müssen.

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/5343/pb290752xt9.jpg

Die Ösen war wie bereits beschrieben doppelt ausgeführt und musste mitsammt der Achse in eine noch nich existierende Nut im Kopf versenkt werden. Mittels Schablonen und Projektion kam dann auch die gewünschte Nut rein.

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/5765/pb290751ks5.jpg

Alles zusammenbauen und mit Epoxy verklebt und verfüllt und verschliffen. Das verklebte Gebapse an der Schaufel sieht Sch..e aus und sollte in Zukunft nicht mehr vorkommen. Sauber Abkleben ging auch nicht, da ich nicht das Klebeband mit einkleben wollte. Alles in allem einen Heidenarbeit.

Wie wäret ihr meinerseits vorgegangen? Die vielgepriesene Metode aus zwei Rohhälften zu arbeiten get aufgrund der Schaufel und Achse ja nicht. Eine verlässliche Aleitung über Wobbler mit Öse in der Schaufel hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Ich bitte euch daher um reichhaltige Vorschläge.

Gruss euer bastelnder trout


----------



## polli (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich setze auch mal ein paar meiner Werke hier rein.
Es handelt sich um Jerkbaits mit der länge von 12 und 14 cm.
Aufbau auf Buche.
Epoxi und Klarlack.

Das von einigen beschriebene Milchigwerden des Epoxidharzes hatte ich auch schon.
Meiner Beobachtung nach hat es mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit zu tun.Bei viel Luftfeuchtigkeit wird das Harz trübe.
Ich behelfe mir dann mit einem 2k Lackauftrag. Dann wirds klar.
Gruß Polli

Der letze Jerk wartet noch auf die Flecken, die Augen und das Harz...


----------



## trout (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Polli

Schönschön

1. Wie machst du die Fleckenspritzer drauf?
2. Ist die Flosse aus ner Folie gemacht, oder auch gebrusht?


----------



## Lachsy (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

überlege gerade mit dem sprengeln. Früher als kind in der schule haben wir immer ne alte zahnbürste genommen und sie in farbe getaucht , um damit zu sprengeln. ob das auch bei wobblern geht werde ich mal testen.

hier mal was von mir, sind aber Trollinglöffel, hier wurden nur Rohlinge lackiert

http://img399.*ih.us/img399/9838/p1100463ld1.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der thread füllt sich mit netten arbeiten.:m

lachsy hat jetzt auch ne kleine fabrik eröffnet, wies aussieht

die technik einen holzwobb aus 2 hälften zu machen its eh etwas umständlich-dann lieber ne nut.
auch bei nem durchgänigen draht kann man die schaufel erst später einkleben. dazu muss man nur einen längeren schlitz in die schaufel fräsen/bohren, dass man die schaufel später halt nur reinschiebt zum verkleben.


----------



## trout (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit dem Schlitz gehts aber nicht, da die Schaufel (4mm PC) ja das tragende Element ist und die vordere Öse in die hintere eingreift. Das Blei muss ja auch noch untergebracht werden und stellt mich gerade bei relativ flach gestalteten HW vor das Problem. Das teil ist im Kiel nur max 8mm breit.
Ich hatte mir schon gedacht dem Teil in der Breite ein paar mm zuzugeben und nach dem Sägen die Form mit dem Hobel auf Maß zu fräsen. Hab dabei aber wieder das Problem mit dem Spanne. Ein Teufelskreis halt.

Fräst ihr hier etwa alle eure Schlitze auch in die keinsten Wobbler? 
Bis 5cm gehts ja leidlich gut, man läuft halt immer nur Gefahr im Schwanzbereich zu tief zu kommen und dann wird der halt etwas dicklich und häßlich (siehe auch der lilane im Bild oben).

Ich hab hier häufig von der Zweihäftenmethode was gelesen und ich dachte was wäre das Nonplusultra. Klingt von der Logik ja super ist bloß am Ende aber wieder voll nervenaufreibend. Auch im Feinschliff bleibt man zu oft an den Ösen hängen.

trout

Trotzdem interessiert mich das noch mit den Fleckenspritzern.


----------



## Lachsy (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> lachsy hat jetzt auch ne kleine fabrik eröffnet, wies aussieht
> 
> 
> jörg nur auf die schnelle gemacht, weil Männe ist gerade zum mefo ärgern los.
> ...


----------



## Pelznase (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

verstehe das prob net. wenn die ösen doch verbunden sind, dann braucht die schaufel auch net bei zug (hänger/fisch) tragen, oder?


die spritzer kann man mit ner zahnbürste machen. einfach die borsten schnellen lassen. im kindergarten haben wir dazu noch ein sieb genutzt. glaube, das sieb wurde in farbe getaucht, dann brauchte man nurnoch mit der trocknen zahnbürster drüber schrubbeln. da fällt mir doch glatt wieder meine lieblingskindergärtnerin wieder ein...


----------



## Lachsy (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja genau das meinte ich Jörg 
Also so kommt ihr endlich mal zu einer neuen Zahnbürste..................guter nebeneffekt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sweenson (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eignet sich das epoxi 5 min auch zum ösen einkleben?
eignet​


----------



## polli (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo.
Die Jerks mit den Flossen sind "mod. Serviettentechnik" wie es in Barschalarm beschrieben wurde.
Die Sprenkel sind mit einem kleinen zusammengetüddeltem Stofftuch aufgetragen.

Für die Sprenkel gibts auch ein Sprenkeldüsenaufsatz für die Airbrush.

5min epoxy würd ich nicht nehmen. Allenfalls Endfest 2000.
5 min Epoxi bindet zu schnell ab, und gibt keine Homogene Verbindung mit dem Untergrund.


----------



## trout (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

^^Aha, also die Serviette wars. 

trout


----------



## Lachsy (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

polli, dann müsste ja auch die schwamtechnick gehn  solange man nicht Stongbob nimmt :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## polli (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klar.
Wenn ich Spongebob nehmen würde, wär dicke Luft im Kinderzimmer!!!!


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaub der 3. ist gekauft?
Meine Wobbler sind gerade auch wieder in der Angelwoche zu sehen mit der Gebrauchsanweisung für das einstellen der Ösen. Also wen´s interessiert ab zum Kiosk


----------



## trout (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hä?
also meine sind alle vollständig selber gemacht. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht ist meine Devise. Die Orientieren sich zwar manchmal an originalen Vorgaben, dies tut dem aber keinen Abbruch.
Der hier in 11" wurde auch aus Hälften zusammengeklebt, hat aber erst eine Schicht Epoxy weg.

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/2439/pb290767km4.jpg


----------



## sweenson (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hier sind meine ersten selbst gemachten 
sind zwischen 2 und 3 cm körpergrösse
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/158l-7.jpg


----------



## trout (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fängig! 

Ein Tip: Ich würde mal versuchen die Kanten der Schaufeln vor dem Einkleben noch etwas zu "entschärfen". Mit Sandpapier oder dem Brenner geht das gut. Das schont die dann die Schnur bessser und läuft nicht Gefahr durchgetrennt zu werden.

trout


----------



## Huchenfreak (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@trout: Respekt der AAl sieht super aus. 
Ich habe auch so einen sehr ähnlichen Dreiteiler mal bei Ebay erstanden der ist auch so 25cm lang. 
Meine Frage: Auf was angelst du mit dem Großwobbler und hattest du schon Bisse drauf?


----------



## trout (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Huchenfreak

Ich kenn den Aal von 321 auch und dieser ist in Anlehnung entstanden. Hatte ja erwähnt, dass ich manchmal nach Vorbildern baue. Der Aal aus dem EB war allerdings mehr rundlicher gabaut, ich halt aber mehr von flachen Modellen, da sie mehr Druck erzeugen mit ihren Flanken und dabei nicht so sehr Rollen. 
Ich hab noch nicht sehr viele Wobbler und Jerks gebaut, da viel Zeit und Herzblut dran hängt. Fänge sind, da nur sporadisch mal eingesetzt, bei unseren hängerträchtigen Gewässern zwar ab und zu dabei (Hechte und Forellen), fische aber großteils mit gekaufter Waare (die Saale verzeiht nichts). Vom Bellyboat wagt man aber schonmal was. 

Einige hab ich an Freunde verschenkt (Geburtstage und so) und nach letzten Informationen sind die auch in der Schrankwand verblieben. Haben also nie echtes Wasser gesehen.

trout


----------



## Lachsy (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine beiden nach der schicht epoxy

vieleicht bleibt der eine doch nicht nur ein schlüsselanhänger 

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/1585/p1100496bm9.jpg


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Meine Wobbler sind gerade auch wieder in der Angelwoche zu sehen mit der Gebrauchsanweisung für das einstellen der Ösen. Also wen´s interessiert ab zum Kiosk


ich hab mich schon gewundert...... die zeichnung und wobbler kannte ich doch irgendwoher|supergri


----------



## Romek (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*
















Hier sind einpaar von meinen Wobbler. Die Qualität der Bilder ist nicht berauschend aber man kann sie doch sehen.

@ trout

Alle Tauchshaufel habe ich nach dem Lackieren eingeklebt.

@ sweenson

Du kannst mit Balsaholz oder Pappelrinde für Deine Minnis probieren.

Romek


----------



## Lachsy (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Romek

schöne teile ,Respekt #6 #6 #6


----------



## Romek (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*






Ich denke diese Bilder sind besser als die Vorgänger.

Romek

@ Lachsy

Danke, ich denke, dass Deine Teile sehen viel besser aus als meine.:m


----------



## Soumi (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nochmal zum einspannen,
wenn die balsaholzstücke stark genug sind(min.1,5 cm) passen sie sich beim spannen der form des wobblers an.so spannst du den wobbler stabil ein.


----------



## sweenson (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/158l-8.jpg

allerdings hab ich ein problem wie mann vielleicht sieht 
zum teil wirken sie sehr unförmig 
kommt dadurch das ich das epoxi nicht gleichmäßig dünn genug auftragen kann mit dem pinsel

s​ ​


----------



## Romek (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ trout

In Deinen Beiträgen von 30.11.06 beschreibst Du Probleme mit den Du kämfst. Mag es sein, dass meine Vorschläge Dir helfen werden

Am Anfang von einem Stück Holz schnitze ich nur           Seitenumriß  vom Wobbler. Dann zeichne ich die Längstachse und säge die Nut aus (die Seiten sind paralell und kannst Du das Holzstück in dem Schraubstock festspannen), unter dem gewünschten      Winkel säge ich die Nut für die Tauchschaufel (möglichst genau, so dass die Tauchschaufel relativ fest drin sitzt).
    2. Erst dann schnitze ich den Wobbler zum Ende.

    3. Später kommt die Drahtachse, Bebleiung und die                  Tauchschaufel (falls die Achse der Bebleiung im Wege            steht, spalte ich symetrisch des Blei).

   4. Ich setze alle Elemente zusammen und "lehre" den                  Wobbler schwimmen.

   5. Als ich den Wobbler getunned habe wird er getrocknet          und mit  2K-Klebstoff verklebt un später ggf. gespachtelt.

   6. Lackieren und Versiegeln.

   7. Tauchschaufel einkleben ( bitte nicht mit                              Sekundenkleber, der reagiert mit Kunststoff und diese            Stelle wird später eine Sollbruchstelle).

       Nach jedem Gang geht der Wobbler "baden"!

   8. Erst am Gewässer bekommt der Wobbler die Endtunning.

So sieht das Ergebnis aus.











Die große Teile im Bild.1 sind 22cm lang. 

Viel Erfolg.

Romek


----------



## Lachsy (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



sweenson schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/158l-8.jpg
> 
> allerdings hab ich ein problem wie mann vielleicht sieht
> ...



nimm mal ein stück schwamm  geht damit besser


----------



## sweenson (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gute idee danke 
​


----------



## Soumi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab mal was mit alufolie rumprobiert


----------



## holle (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ romek

wow! sind ja 1a-teile die du da präsentierst. respekt!!!  #6


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, jetzt muss man echt aufpassen, dass man den anschluss net verpasst:m

hab grad 2 neu köder getestet. jetzt wo es kälter ist, nehm ich mir wieder zeit für etwas aufwendigere köder.


----------



## holle (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase 
keine sorge, deine sehen professioneller aus


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö, die sehen nur anders aus.


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich staune nur!!! Tolle Sachen. Ich glaube ich muß auch mal wieder basteln ;-)


----------



## trout (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Romek

Klasse Tiefläufer von dir, auch mal einer der sich nicht vor größeren Wobblern fürchtet.:m 

Das mit dem Schlitz vor dem abrunden könnte die Lösung darstellen (jedenfalls für keinere Modelle mit nur einer Öse). Einfach eine kleinen Schlitz dür die Öse einsägen und durchschieben. Auch für größere Wobbler, die man teilen muss, kann man ja eine umlaufende Nut sägen und erst vor dem finalen Feinschliff das Teil ganz zersägen. So bleibt dan auch die Symmetrie lange erhalten. Das mit dem Spannen dürfte nach dem Vorsägen ja dann auch Geschichte sein. Den Rest macht der Spachtel wech.



> 3. Später kommt die Drahtachse, Bebleiung und die Tauchschaufel (falls die Achse der Bebleiung im Wege steht, spalte ich symetrisch des Blei).


 
Mach ich auch so.

@Soumi

Das mit den Balsastücken sieht aber leicht wackelig aus...und beim zersägen Klemmt man ja das Sägeblatt mit fest.;+ 


@pn


> jo, jetzt muss man echt aufpassen, dass man den anschluss net verpasst


 
Die alten Hasen ruhen sich zu immer lange auf ihren Lorbeeren aus.  
Hast's wieder ganz fein gemacht. Man sieht halt immer wieder deine lange Erfahrung. 
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch kein Fischbild an deinen Kunstwerken gesehen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass das selbt beim testen nicht mal was anbeist. #y :q Oder sind das bei dir nur stille Beobachter?

PS: ich hab derweil keine Zeit zum Basteln. Drum gibts auch nix neues in absebarer Zeit.

trout


----------



## Pelznase (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar gibts auch bilder von fischen, die blöd genug waren sich einen meiner wobbler reinzuziehen:q.


----------



## trout (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> klar gibts auch bilder von fischen, die blöd genug waren sich einen meiner wobbler reinzuziehen:q.


 
:m So und nicht anders hab ich das erwartet. Selbstverfreilich haben die es nicht anders verdient beim Blick in den Spiegel, so jung und dumm die Kleinen! 
Natürliche Auslese fängt schon im postnatalen Stadium an. Oder die haben die einfach nur ein paarungsbereites Weibchen gesucht.


----------



## Soumi (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab auch schon einiges in perlmutttönen gemacht.
Hat einer von euch mal versucht eigenbauten zu verkaufen?


----------



## Lachsy (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Soumi schrieb:


> Hab auch schon einiges in perlmutttönen gemacht.
> Hat einer von euch mal versucht eigenbauten zu verkaufen?



ich nicht werde ich auch nicht machen, wenn geht mal einer als geschenk raus. Dafür sind meine auch nicht perfektgenug 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



trout schrieb:


> :m So und nicht anders hab ich das erwartet. Selbstverfreilich haben die es nicht anders verdient beim Blick in den Spiegel, so jung und dumm die Kleinen!
> Natürliche Auslese fängt schon im postnatalen Stadium an. Oder die haben die einfach nur ein paarungsbereites Weibchen gesucht.



du bist aber ein komischer vogel!


----------



## Soumi (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@trout
das durchsägen würde ich mir sparen.eine gute nut ist nicht zu verachten.falls dir ein dremel zu teuer sein sollte, besorg dir ein modellbau- und gravierset(hab ich seit letztem jahr).gibts zur zeit bei aldi für 12,95€.mit der kleinen trennscheibe bekommst du eine super nut hin  .einige kleine fräsen von proxon  nachkaufen und alles ist prima.Schutzbrille nicht vergessen.


----------



## polli (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Soumi schrieb:


> Hab auch schon einiges in perlmutttönen gemacht.
> Hat einer von euch mal versucht eigenbauten zu verkaufen?



In Ebay ist immer mal wieder einer.
Der macht z.B. lecker aussehende Barsche, die auf dem Rücken schwimmen.
Viel Geld bekommt er allerdings nicht für die Wobbler.


----------



## Romek (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@trout

Ich habe nicht über Zersägen sondern über die Nut geschrieben.
Der Seitenumriß dient dem Zweck, dass ich nicht das Holzstück zu tief ansäge. Wenn Du Interesse hast kann ich Dir das genauer erklären, was ich gemeint habe. Heute habe ich leider nicht zuviele Zeit.

Grüße Romek


----------



## trout (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Soumi

so ein "billig" Gravierset von Kondi hatt ich auch mal eine zeitlang gehabt. Hatte es von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen um es zu testen. #d 
Ging leistungsmäßig recht schnell in die Knie und ich stieß schnell an die Nuttiefengrenzen (8-10mm) mit den verfügbaren Scheiben. Fand ich nicht so zufriedenstellend.
Ich hatte mir dann Kleinere Sägeblätter (~Ø50) für die Ständerbohrmaschine besorgt und es ging etwas besser mit der Genauigkeit.

Ein entferneter Bekannter von mr baut seine Balsawobbler aus drei Hälften auf. Kopfstück mit Bohrung und zwei hinteren Seitenteilen. Ist aber nur was für kleine Futzelkramteile von 5-7cm.

@Romek

Nuten und zersägen sind zwei Paar Schuhe - hatte schon verstanden. 
Mir gings ja anfangs eigentlich nur um das gleichmäßige Zersägen von handflächengroßen schiefwinkligen Rohwobblern und nicht um das Herstellen der Nuten. Werd mal schauen, ob ich mir ne einfache Bandsäge selber bauen kann...bin halt gelernter Ossi. 
Meine Nuten hab ich früher immer mit dem Schnitzmesser ausgearbeitet - eine Heidenarbeit.#q


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Balsaholz kannst Du vielleicht mit der Bandsäge aufschneiden, alles was härter ist da springt das Blatt. Ich habe selber so´n Ding aber der Sägeschnitt wäre für Längsschnitte ohnehin zu Kurz. Am besten Du machst das mit einer kleinen Tischkreissägen und zwar bevor du den Wobbler schnitzt! Einfach das Sägeblatt auf die gewünschte Tiefe einstellen und den noch rechteckigen Block der Länge nach aufsägen. Dazu benötigst Du nur einen Anschlag.


----------



## Romek (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ trout

Bis jetzt habe ich meine Nuts mit Metallsägeblatt gemacht unabhängig von der Länge des Wobblers und ich bleibe bei meinem Verfahren. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, gebrauche ich für die größere Wobbler das Lindenholz. Das lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten, nur muß man es später impregnieren und die Pappelrinde sogar besser als Balsaholz ( die impregniere ich NICHT, sie saugt KEIN WASSER und schwillt nicht).

Ich glaube, habe ich eine Idee um die Stahlachsen zu formen, muß ich nur eine Zeichnung machen um es zu präsentieren. Bitte um Geduld.

Grüße Romek.

PS.

Dieses Problem hat mich seit Deinem Beitrag quasi verfolgt.


----------



## hecht 1 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Soumi schrieb:


> @trout
> das durchsägen würde ich mir sparen.eine gute nut ist nicht zu verachten.falls dir ein dremel zu teuer sein sollte, besorg dir ein modellbau- und gravierset(hab ich seit letztem jahr).gibts zur zeit bei aldi für 12,95€.mit der kleinen trennscheibe bekommst du eine super nut hin  .einige kleine fräsen von proxon  nachkaufen und alles ist prima.Schutzbrille nicht vergessen.



Hi,
bei welchem aldi denn???#c#c#c|kopfkrat


----------



## sweenson (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab da noch mal ne frage 
also ich nehme balsa holz und mache erst ganz dünn epoxi dingens drauf trotzdem sieht es hinter aus wie nen stachelschwein überall stehen dann so kleine holzfasern ab!
von der funktion her sollte es kein problem sein aber die optik!
was nun?


----------



## holle (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nach dem aushärten schleifen und erneut lackieren. dann klappts 

die fasern saugen sich mit epox voll und quellen dabei. beim zweiten anstrich sind sie versiegelt und quellen nicht mehr.


----------



## trout (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So mach's ich jedenfalls:
Meine bisherigen Holzergüsse wurden dreimal in verdünnten Nitrolack getaucht und jeweils nach dem durchtrocknen lassen angeschliffen. Dann kommt Sprühspachtel aus dem KFZ Bereich drauf und nochmals schleifen als Untergund zum Brushen/Lackieren. Hab nix besseres gefunden bis jetzt.

Ganz klar das die Fasern abstehen, da sie im Kontakt mit jeder Flüssigkeit aufquellen und ihre Position im Nachinein auch behalten. Das gibt am Ende die Rauhe Struktur. 

Wichtig ist ein imprägnierter Untergrund, der nichts mehr aufnimmt und sich ncihts mehr bewegt. Das Schleifen und Glätten ist wichtig, bevor du lackierst, da du sonst jede Unebenheit (selbst die Holzmaserung) durchsiehst.

Das Epoxy ist bloß für das glatte Finish und Haltbarmachung gegen Zähne.


----------



## Soumi (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ hecht1 
versuchs mal bei aldi süd. müsste die kommenden tage im angebot sein


----------



## hecht 1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hmm bin ich zu doof#c

Ich finds hier einfach nicht;+;+;+


----------



## Soumi (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hecht1 
bei plus gibts auch eins


----------



## Lars91 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen..

ich hab ma ne frage aber erstma respekt an alle die ihr foto hier rein gestellthaben 
:k unglaublich!!!! also wenn ich die im laden gesehn hätte ich hätte die nicht von den ganz teuren unterscheiden können...
hab auch schon voll viele im keller aber alle unfertig...

jetz die frage: welchen epoxy (brauch ja keinen gnzen eimer vllt erstma eine kleine mänge die ich so im ganz normalen baumarkt oder so kriege..) soll ich nehmen? hab da echt keine ahnung von und da das zeuch ja nicht billig ist hab ich gedacht ich frage ma die experten bevor ich mir da irgendwo son schrott kaufe...
wie gesacht ich finds halt schade das meine wobbler immmer mangels lackierung im keller liegen bleiben und nie ins wasser kommen....
hab auch schon mit 3-4 schichten klaarack versucht aber das is auch nichts...also fän gig war ja schon mal einer aber da er nur mit klaarlack überzogen war war den nach 2 mal angeln im ar***

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## hecht 1 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Soumi schrieb:


> @hecht1
> bei plus gibts auch eins



langsam zweifel ich an meinem verstand....|evil:

oder führen die das auf ihrer hp nicht????


----------



## Romek (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars 91

Leider bin ich kein Expert in Sache Epoxy. Ich versigele meine Wobbler mit 2 K-Autoklarlack (3 Schichten). Da ich die Wobbler vor dem Lackieren impregniere (abhängig vom Material), ein oder zwei Kratzer auf der Oberfläche können ihnen nicht schaden. Die Weteranen haben meistens Schramen.

Grüße Romek


----------



## trout (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es wird hier wohl auch kein richtiger Experte auftauchen der das Allheilmittel für Epoxidharze auf Lager hat. Hier im Thread wurde schon einges über Materialien, Werkzeuge und Verarbeitung geschrieben.

Ich als Nichtexperte machs so:
Der Epoxy fürs Füllen und Kleben von Holz ist vollkommen wurscht. Nimm was hartes und preiswertes.
Für das Einkleben der Schaufeln würde ich 5min Epoxy benutzen. Alleine schon des Ausrichten wegen und der kürzeren Haltedauer. Hier zu nehme ich die Zweikammerspritzen aus dem Buamarkt. Kostenmäßig bleibt es im Rahmen, da meist nur sehr kleine Mengen gebraucht werden und sich das gut anmischen lässt. Bei einem Markenprodukt wird der Härter auch nicht zu sehr bernsteinfarben. Eine zeitlich verlagerte Eintrübung gibt es aber immer. 

Den Untergrund gut entfetten (Flüssigwaschmittel in lauwarmem Wasser z.B.).

Für den Schutzlack nehme ich Envirotex Lite. Der bleibt wirklich klar, lässt eingemischte Blasen gut aufsteigen und austreten und riecht auch wenig. Härtet super bei Zimmertemperatur aus.
Preislich auch OK. macht eine sehr gute Oberfläche ohne Trübung und Beulen. Bleibt nachgiebig (kehrt in seine Ausgangsposition immer wieder zurück) und ist Schlagunempfindlich. Gibts aber halt nicht im Baumarkt.

Den Langzeithärter als Großgebinde (Laminierharz wars glaub ich?) von Conrad halte ich für ungeeignet, da die Oberflächenspannung zu groß ist und die Oberfläche selbst unter permanenter Drehung des Wobblers abperlt und keine durchgängig gute Benetzung gewährleistet. Insbesondere bei mehreren EP-Schichten. Er härtet schlechter aus und bleibt stellenweise feucht. Nix für meine Ansprüche.:v 

@Romek

Welche Schichtdicken erreichst du mit deinem 2K Autolack?


----------



## Soumi (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars91
als schutz für den holzkörper verwend ich epoxydharz transparent, gibts bei hakuma(www.hakuma.de) kleinste menge (100gr harz+40gr härter für 7,90€).
als schutzlack nehme ich uhu schnellfest 5 min transparent, den mische ich je nach klebemenge mit 2-6 tropfen mit dem hakuma HÄRTER dadurch wir die mischug dünner und lässt sich sehrgut und gleichmässig auftragen.
benutze einen hochwertigen pinsel der keine haare verliert, reinige ihn mit verdünnung und wisch ihn trocken sonst ist er müll.


----------



## Lars91 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ey super einen tag gewartet und gleich 3 antworten wenn das doch bloß in jedem threat so wäre...
DANKE!!!
hab halt gedacht es würde irgendein zeuch geben was man halt ganz normal im baumarkt kaufen könnte aber das scheint ja leider nicht der fall zu sein...:c 
naja ich werd ma kucken ob ich irgendwo etwas kriege...


----------



## polli (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo.
Ich wollt mal was zum Epoxi sagen.

Ich verarbeite das hinlänglich bekannte l285 (http://www.ruemo-gfk.de/).
Es gibt es in kleineren Gebinden!
Das Problem mit der Oberflächenspannung tritt auch hier auf.
Es ist allerdings niedrigviskos, sodass bei aufmerksamen arbeiten (mit der Topfzeit im Blick) Fehler vermieden werden können.
Die nächsten werde ich mit Tixotropiermittel angedicktem Harz machen, ohne freilich zu wissen was die Transparenz dazu meint.
Demnächst werde ich mir Hochtransparentes Harz von R&G (http://shop.ezentrum.de/4DCGI/ezshop?hid=27&sprachnr=1) zu beschaffen.
Dies dürfte dann auch dauerhaft UV stabil sein.
Eine Alternative wären auch sog. Deckschichtharze welche nicht tropfend eingestellt sind (Gelcoat siehe R&G link) Allerdings lassen die nur dickere Schichten zu , sodass sie evtl. nur bei Jerkbaits einsetzbar sind?
Zum einkleben mit 5 min Epoxi:
Ich traue dem Zeugs nicht.
Es dringt einfach nicht in die Oberfläche des Holzes ein.
Als Versuch empfehle ich zwei Brettchen mit einem etwa fingernagelgroßen Klecks Kleber zusammenzufügen.
Am nächsten Tag dann mal der Versuch:
Eine Hälfte hat sich ganz sauber abgetrennt. Nur die oberste Schicht Holzgewebe ist noch dran....

Ich klebe immer mit dem Harz mit welchem ich auch die Oberfläche behandele.
Es gibt versch. Zusätze im handel, um das Harz dem Einsatzgebiet entsrechend zu modifizieren.


----------



## Romek (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ trout

Ich nehme das Michverhältnis 2 Teile Lack und 1 Teil Härter und trage es mit sehr weichem Pinsel auf den Wobbler. Es trocknet relativ lange (im Keller, d.h. niedrigere Temperatur). Wie dick sind die Sichten weiß ich wirklich nicht, aber bestimmt viel dicker als aufgesprüht.

Romek


----------



## Romek (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ trout

Mit dem selben Lack klebe ich, bei den Wobbler bis 10 cm Länge, die Tauchschaufeln. Bis jetzt hat sich keine gelockert.

Romek


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal wieder welche gebaut
sicher nichts besonderes nur die Farben habe ich etwas abgewandelt
Die Größe variiert zwischen 10 und 1,5 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es gibt noch mehr|supergri


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch mehr :q


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|uhoh: und wo ich schonmal damit angefangen habe


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mir fallen bald keine Namen mehr dafür ein daher erhalten meine Wobbler ab jetzt nur noch Seriennummern mit Baujahr ;-)


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist zwar etwas lielos, aber das sind ja auch ganz einfache Wobbler zum Fischen und nicht für die Vitrine|uhoh:


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich mach dann mal weiter #h


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ich schonmal damit anfange mache ich gleich mehrere damit sich das Auspacken der Airbrush auch richtig lohnt


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau wie der Gang ans Wasser um die Teile zu testen und gegebenenfalls nachzustellen


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die hier oben habe ich nicht bemalt sondern getaucht in verschiedenfarbigen Lack auf Wasser

Man kann ja mal experimentieren:q


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt gehen mir langsam die Sprengringe aus
wo gibt´s günstig welche in kleinen Größen? Ich meine jetzt aber welche aus Stahl und nicht aus Messing|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat schon mal jeman die neue Fireline Crystall ausprbiert?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die müßte sich doch zum Werfen von den ganz kleinen Dingern gut eignen? Wenn man die 0.04er verwendet


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sind ja sehr klein besonders nach der Geburt ;-) Da haben die noch nichtmal Haken und Flossen und haben sogar noch die Augen zu:q


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

anfangs sind die noch nackt und weiß
später kommt Farbe ins Spiel. Zum Klarlacken spanne ich die auf meinen Rahmen. Der wird langsam etwas klein |supergri  Dann sind sie schließlich reif für die Räuber


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder auch für ruberische Friedfische|supergri


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so wie die im Schwarm schwimmen habe ich auch gleich einen Schwarm geschmiedet


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

alles Jungfische#6


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für ausgewachsene Exemplare habe ich auch keinen Platz in meinem Setzkescher


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und die Kühltruhe ist auch schon voll


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber ein paar Fischstäbchen passen schon noch rein


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einen hab´ich noch ;-)


----------



## Pelznase (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hängen meine wobbs bestimmt net an ne fireline und schon garnet an eine mit kleinem durchmesser. dadurch, dass die FL kein echtes geflecht ist, ermüdet diese schnur extrem schnell.
das sieht so aus, dass einzelne fasern nach und nach ermüden/reissen, dadurch bricht die schnur dann ohne viel kraft-zb. fliegen die wobbs auch mal ohne schnur davon-zwar weit, aber so willste es bestimmt och net......:q
zum reinen wobbler fischen mag sie noch reichen, das wäre mir bei einer so unbeständigen schnur aber viel zu riskant.

ps: schön, jetzt hat man mal ein bild von deiner fabrik


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fabrik!!! 

ich dachte die Fireline Cristall ist auch eine art Monoschnur?! Sieht jedenfalls so aus. Fasern konnte ich da nicht entdecken.
Einen dünnen Durchmesser muß ich schon nehmen weil die sonst nicht weit fliegen :-(


----------



## Soumi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex,

bin sehr begeistert von deinen fähigkeiten,alle achtung!!!#6 
welche lackiertechnik,geräte und farben verwendest du?
anbei noch zwei neue von mir .alufolie 8,5cm,perlmutt tiger 11,5cm(leider nicht sorgfältig genug abgeklebt#q ).sind die augen deiner wobbler aufgeklebt oder als einlage gearbeitet?
demnächst probiere ich mal blattgold.


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soumi
Ich schneide die Augen aus Papier aus. Die drucke ichmeit meinem Photodrucker. dann werden die aufgeklebt in die erse Schicht des noch flüssigen Epoxi. Die 2. Schicht versiegelt sie so daß sie absolut nicht mehr entfernt werden können. Sie sind sozusagen in Konststoff eingegossen.
Ich nehme den Airbrush mit Autobasislacken 1K auf Nitrobasis. Die decken sehr schön, trocknen extrem schnell und matt auf. Man muß daher anschließend mit Glanzlack klarlacken.


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

woraus baust Du Deine Wobbler?


----------



## Lars91 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schön! sehn ja echt hamma aus bondex#6

hat irgendwer dieses buch von hans nordin? das steht drin das ich wenn ich es in terpentin+gekochtes leinöl einlege (50/50) brauch ich nur einen schutzlack damit die lackierung nich so schnell abgeht... wenn das wirklich so seien sollte hätte sich mein problem mit dem epoxy ja geklärt und ich würd einfach irgendeien fußbodenlack nehmen...(parkett) der wär dann nich so teur und ich brauch kein X-schichten und brauch nicht so genau drauf achten das mein lack sich mit dem 2k lack verträgt.
trozdem soll der fußbodenlack ja sehr hart sein...hmmm...wär das nicht was?
WAS MEINT IHR DAZU???
aber irgendwie muss der autor doch ahnung haben wenn er schon ein buch schreibt...#c


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

parkettlack ist wirklich sehr hart. aber du brauchst immer noch 2-3 schichten lack, damit er dick genug ist.
@bondex: deine wobbler sehen echt wieder klasse aus!!!!!


----------



## sweenson (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex 
klebst du die schaufeln erst nach dem lackieren ein?
Wie machst du die bebleiung bei den kleinen? erfahrungswerte?
Welche grösse welches gewicht ca ?


----------



## Soumi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex
meine minis baue ich aus balsa(bis 5cm),die anderen aus abachi selten aus kiefer.meistens verwende ich stahlachsen 1mm.für schaufeln 2mm polycarbonat,1,5mm alublech.diverse sprühfarben aus der dose,folieinstift,bei den letzten habe perlmutt effekt (malmit creativ color) verwendet, abgetönt und für dem airbrush verdünnt,ein wenig klarlack auf wasserbasis kommt noch rein.die augen mach ich aus holofolie(bastelladen),die werden mit dem locher ausgestanzt, pupille wird aufgemalt.mit einer tellerfräse(ich fräse nur am rohling) mache ich vertiefungen und klebe die augen ein(nach dem lackieren)epoxy drauf und das auge bekommt tiefe .


----------



## Soumi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lars91
die leinöl/terpentin methode halte ich für keine gute lösung, weil der rohling lange trocknen muss und dabei stinkts.hab wobbler
mit L/T methode in der sonne liegen gehabt und das öl ist in die darüber liegende farbe gezogen.da gabs unschöne flecken und die schutzlackierung löste sich obendrein auch noch ab. :v


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja die Schaufeln kommen ganz zum Schluß so brauche ich nicht abzukleben. Den schlitz schneite ich erst nach dem Lacken in den Wobbler.
Heute habe ich einen Teil davon schonmal eingestellt. Durch Zufall hatte ich ein paar kleine Barsche drauf, allerdings haben die nicht richtig zugepackt an der Oberfläche. Aber war schon witzig einfach nur einen Meter gezogen und wumms, ich war sehr überrascht


----------



## shittakind (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, du bist ne EINMANNFABRIK! Aber eine mit Spitzenqualität! Top!


Zur Hans Nordin - Methode:

Ich hab das mal ausprobiert, das Holz wird tatsächlich gehärtet. Allerdings hast du erst nach langem trocknen eine Oberfläche die keine "fettigen" Eigenschaften hat, 4-5 Wochen solltest du für den Prozess einplanen. Übrigens riechen die verwendeten Reagenzien nicht besonders und sind auch Gesundheitsschädlich... Erhöte Temperatur beschleunigt den Prozess natürlich, vorsicht Brandgefahr


----------



## Soumi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gäste sollten sich auch anmelden


----------



## Lars91 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok danke für eure meinungen...
mein vater meinte auch das zeuch stinkt unerträglich, so dass es mit dem trocknen wohl auch nur probleme mit meiner mutter geben würde...:q 

noch ne frage: reicht vllt. auch einfach nur 2,3 schichten fußbodenlack?|kopfkrat 
oder ich bestell halt doch was...|uhoh: 

naja danke das ihr mich vor diesem geruchserlebnis bewahrt habt 
achja und...
@alle bastler die sich auch mit posenbau beschäftigen: darüber gibs auch n nettes forum...(glaub könig bondex  hat das ma erstellt) würd es toll finden wenn auch da mal hin und wieder ideen bzw tips mitteilen würde...


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

shittakind 
Dan´ke für´s Lob, man tut was man kann

Lars
klar sobald ich wieder Posen gebaut habe poste ich auch wieder. Kann aber noch dauern weil ich gerade mit der Werkstatt umziehe


----------



## polli (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat schon mal einer mit DÜNNflüssigem Dabberbapp (Sek.Kleber) "grundiert".
Mal abgesehen dass es teuer ist, dürfte das bei kl. Balsaholzwobblern super gehn.


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habt Ihr schon mit Holzlasur probiert?
Meine Wobbs bekommen 2 mal Holzlasurbad (die es nötig haben) jeweils 2 Std. Trocknungszeit mind. 24 Std.

Romek


----------



## Lars91 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@romek
wie??? 
so einfach als schutz vor dem lackieren?
oder wie meinst du das?
wenn du es so meinst....-kloppst du dann noch epoxy drauf oder nur irgendeinen klaarlack

@bondex: cool freu mich schon auf deine posen im posenbauforum...hat man ein paar neue ideen was man vllt ma auch ma machen kann. übrigens mein weitwurfwaggler is fertig|rolleyes  foto kommt auch noch aber kamera hat meine schwester und die is net das


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lars 

Doch. Das mache ich vor dem Grundieren. Hast Du schon beobachtet wie lange wiederstandsfähig bleibt das Holz an einem Zaun? Jahrelang ohne zusätzlichen Maßnahmen. 

Romek


----------



## Lars91 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@romek

hmmm stimmt gar nicht mal so dumm... wie nennt man denn dieses zeuch? also unter welchem namen findet man das im baumarkt? preislich müsste das zeuch ja wohl auch unübertrefflich sein oder?|kopfkrat  wenn man es mit terpentin leinöl vergleicht...
schützt du den wobblerkörper nach dem lack noch mit etwas anderen?

auf jeden fall schonml danke für die tolle idee:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=53530&d=1165634358

:l :l :l 

@ Björn ich glaub ich meld mich nochmal bei dir sobald ich wieder n bisschen geld hab |supergri


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars

Einfach Holzlasur. In den Baumärkten gibt es massenweise.
Wie ich geschrieben habe, zum Schluß kommen 3 Schichten 
2 K-Autoklarlack mit Pinsel aufgetragen.

Romek


----------



## hecht 1 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey @ all

Nur mnal so aus interesse: wie lange braucht ihr mittlkerweile für einen normalen wobbler bis der fertig ist. jetzt nur die reine arbeitszeit??

Da dürfte doch so einiges zusammenkommen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars 

Ich mache nicht einen Wobbler auf ein mal, sondern ca. 20 bis 40 Stück. Ich schätze insgesammt kommt es im Durchschnitt pro ein Wobbler ca. 4 Std Arbeit. Also ein bißchen aufwänig.

Romek


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ trout






Die Idee ist nicht von mir. Nach diesem Prinzip hat ein polnischer Angler Mikrokarabiner gefertigt.
1. Auf einem Stück Brett genauen Umriß vom Wobbler zeichnen oder Kopie aufkleben.
2. Die Tiefe der Nut aufzeichnen.
3. Dort wo die Ösen sein sollen Nägel hämmern und Köpfe abtrennen.
4. In der Knickstellen Nägel mit kleinerem Durchmaß hämmern, Köpfe abtrennen.
5. Den Stahldraht durchführen und die Achse formen und ggf. nachbessern.
Da das Verfahren aufwändig ist würde ich es erst dann machen, wenn ich mehrere gleiche Wobbs anfertigen würde oder einen nach Jahren nachbaue.


----------



## sweenson (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab da noch mal ne frage 
auf dem rohling streich ich 2 schichten epoxi dann bemale ich das teil und zum schluss nehme ich ganz normalen klarlack aus der dose 3 schichten 
epoxi als finish hab ich auch schon probiert wird aber milchig 
wie sind andere klarlacke ? bisschen was dickflüssigeres ist bestimmt besser oder?


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson

Ich mache folgendes:
1. Abhängig vom Material wir der Rohling impregniert ( ich verwende Holzlasur).
2. Grundierung 2 Schichten (weisser Nitrolack).
3. Farben aufsprühen ( Autolacke in Sprühdosen).
4. Augen.
5. Zum Schluß 3 Schichten Klarlack ( 2 Komponenten Autoklarlack, Lack und Härter mische ich zusammen. Verhältniss: 2 Teile Lack und 1 Teil Härter).
6. Tauchschaufel einkleben.


----------



## sweenson (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

2 k autoklarlack
was kostet denn der spass?


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson 

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe es von einem Bekannten bekommen. Ich denke, es wird nicht die ganze Welt kosten.


----------



## Lars91 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau doch mal hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/International-Pe...ryZ13355QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
das müsste doch das zeug sein oder romek? naja billich ist es nicht aber für die menge...#c


----------



## sweenson (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich seh da keine mengen angabe wieviel da drin ist 
hinterher kriegste son mini töpfchen :q


----------



## Lars91 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmmmm... recht hast
hab halt den topf gesehn und gleich gedacht naja das ja n richtiger eimer...|kopfkrat 
naja bei echtem interesse kann man ja auch den verkäufer fragen.


----------



## Lars91 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wo man grad schonma bei ebay kucken is...
http://cgi.ebay.de/UHU-PLUS-ENDFEST...ryZ83848QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
was haltet ihr von dem? so als finish


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars

Das ist nicht das was ich benutze. Versuch in einer Autolakierwerkstatt, mag sein, dass sie Dir ein Döschen von beiden verkaufen. Es ist sehr ergebig. 30 ml Gemisch reichen für mehrere Wobbler.


----------



## Lars91 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-K-MS-Klarlack-...ryZ18321QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
?


----------



## Romek (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars 

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe mein Lack aus einer Autowerkstatt.
Die Dosen waren ohne Bezeichnung und Beschreibung. Sie bekommen es in großen Gebinden. Mag sein, dass der Lack gut ist, nur diese Menge von 3 Liter. Das ist sehr viel. Wann verbrauchst Du denn das?


----------



## polli (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klarlack gibt es in vielen Gebindegrößen.

Ich habe mir 250 ml gekauft.
Ebenfalls 250 ml Härter (Der auch für den Filler geeignet ist), 250 ml Verdünnung.
Allerdings ist der Härter einmal geöffnet nicht ewig haltbar.
Das komplette System hat so um die 30€ gekostet.
Hersteller ist Mipa glaube ich.


----------



## trout (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Romek

Danke für deine Info mit dem 2K Autolack. Sowas muss ich auch mal für die kleinen Größen antesten. Mir fehlt aber leider die Zeit derweil für Experimente.

Das mit der Biegevorlage und den Stahlstiften hab ich auch schonmal gesehen. Die Fliegenbinder machen so u.a. ihre Beinchen aus Monofiler und kochendem Wasser. Auch für gegossene Wobblermodelle wird das der reproduzierbarkeit wegen sehr empfohlen. Von der Idee eigentlich ganz gut. Hab aber nur sorgen, dass der Federstahldraht zu viel Restspanung besitzt und noch stark nachgearbeitet werden muss biss er passt. 

Mal so nebenbei gesagt...
Huuiii eine Wobblerschwemme über anderthalb Seiten. :k  Den Bondex hat man mal wieder zur Strafarbeit im stillen Kämmerlein geknechtet. Das sind halt die Menschen mit zu viel Freizeit.

trout


----------



## Romek (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ trout

Du hast recht bezüglich der Härte des Drahts, deswegen "nachbessern". Ich mach meine Achsen ohne Schablone.

Bondex ist, glaube ich ausser meines Bereichs. Das nachzuholen ist momentan für mich nicht möglich.


----------



## Romek (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ polli

Der Härter kann lange halten, nur das Bebinde muß wirklich dicht sein.


----------



## polli (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja.
Mir ist auch noch keiner schlecht geworden...

Jetzt muß ich mir mal die Posts insbesondere der kleinen Wobbler anschauen.
Nachdem ich einige Jerks durch habe muß ich zur Forellensaison noch solche Zwerge haben...
Zudem sie nicht soviel Arbeit machen wie die Buchenholzjerks...


----------



## polli (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Apropo:
Das Thema geht ja jetzt schon länger um die Achsen. Ich hab die Idee die Wobbler aus drei Lagen zu machen.
Balsa 3mm; 0,8 mm; 3mm. Die mittlere Lage dient nur als Distanzstück um die Edelstahlachse mittig einzukleben.
Diese geht dann natürlich nur, von der Seite gesehen, bis etwas über die Mitte.
Ist die Achse eingeklebt beispachteln.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Romek (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ polli

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Nut einfacher zu machen, weniger Aufwand, in Balsa nur ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal so nebenbei gesagt...
Huuiii eine Wobblerschwemme über anderthalb Seiten.  Den Bondex hat man mal wieder zur Strafarbeit im stillen Kämmerlein geknechtet. Das sind halt die Menschen mit zu viel Freizeit.

Das ist doch keine Freizeit! Das ist harte Arbeit, hihihi. Habe schon wieder einen Satz in Vorbereitung, aber die werde ich erst später fertig machen weil jetzt erstmal wieder Cases dran sind und Fliegen!!!


----------



## Romek (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

Hochachtung. Hast Du noch Zeit zum Schlafen?


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Manchmal schlafe ich tagsüber wenn ich nicht gerade was zu tun habe, aber im Moment brummt der Laden!!!


----------



## sweenson (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/158l-9.jpg

hier ma was neues von mir 
noch nicht perfekt aber es geht immer besser

​


----------



## Crossi (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na sehen doch gut aus. besonders der unterste gefällt mir!


----------



## Bondex (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der rote unten hat eine schöne Form. Hast Du die schonmal getestet auf den Lauf? Kann mir vorstellen daß die Schaufeln etwas zu lang sind


----------



## Romek (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, Du hast recht. Ich denke auch, dass sie ein Bißchen zu lang sind. Will aber nicht Alles kritisieren. Mag sein, dass Sweenson Probleme hat seine Wobbler zu tunnen.


----------



## sweenson (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

konnte sie bisher nur im miniteich ausprobieren 
hab aber voher die erfahrung gemacht das nicht die länge einen guten lauf macht sondern die breite 
muss es noch richtig testen hab mich an anderen orientiert die beim letzten lauf richtig gut waren


----------



## Romek (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson


In einem von meinen Beiträgen habe ich in einfacher Form beschrieben, wie ich meine Wobbs mache. Ich schrieb u.a., dass ich sie nach jedem Gang teste, d.h. mehrmals vor dem Lackieren. Jede Schicht Klebstoff, Spachtel und Lack vergrössert das Gewicht vom Wobbler und beeinflußt sein Lauf. Man muß jedesmal die Bebleiung anpassen, abhängig davon, was für Wobbler es sein soll: schwimmend, sinkend oder suspending. Besonders dann, wenn man, wie Du die Minis macht. Es ist aufwändig, aber sehr oft beim Angeln wirst Du später königlich belohnt. 
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du bei jedem Wurf ein Biß bekommst.

Grüße Romek.


----------



## holle (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

damit ich auch mal wieder was zum schauen beisteuere ...

alles jerks um die 40-45 gramm und schwebend bis langsam sinkend (je nach drilingsgrösse 1-1/0).


----------



## Lachsy (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ui holger, auch wieder ein Koi dabei.
Einfach klasse deine jerks #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## holle (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lachsy

danke 

ja, nen koi mach ich jetzt bei jedem schwung mit. die habens mir irgendwie angetan. und ist auch eine richtig gute sichtigkeit von der farbkombi her. egal ob helles oder dunkles wetter, klares oder trübes wasser. 

schauen wir mal wann es endlich kälter wird und die grossen hunger auf jerks bekommen


----------



## Pelznase (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Romek schrieb:


> @ sweenson
> 
> 
> In einem von meinen Beiträgen habe ich in einfacher Form beschrieben, wie ich meine Wobbs mache. Ich schrieb u.a., dass ich sie nach jedem Gang teste, d.h. mehrmals vor dem Lackieren. Jede Schicht Klebstoff, Spachtel und Lack vergrössert das Gewicht vom Wobbler und beeinflußt sein Lauf. Man muß jedesmal die Bebleiung anpassen, abhängig davon, was für Wobbler es sein soll: schwimmend, sinkend oder suspending. Besonders dann, wenn man, wie Du die Minis macht. Es ist aufwändig, aber sehr oft beim Angeln wirst Du später königlich belohnt.
> ...



|kopfkrat du testes den lauf nach jedem gang? und wenn sich der lauf durch ne lackierung stark verändert (das kommt wohl kaum vor!), nimmst du den köder und machst alle schritte wieder hinfällig, weil zb. etwas blei fehlt? bohrst nen gebrushten wobbler wieder auf? oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Romek (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase

Eher nehme das Blei ab. Der wobbler ist nach dem Lackieren schwerer. Im Sweenson`s Fall handelt es sich um die minni Wobbler.


----------



## Romek (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase

Nach jedem Gang, falls es nötig ist, korrigiere ich den Wobbler, sodass er vernünftig läuft. Also schon vor dem Lackieren ist sein Lauf richtig. Nach dem Lackieren brauche ich nur die vordere Öse ensprechend biegen.


----------



## sweenson (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die wobbler sind zwischen 1 und 3cm da gibts nicht viel mit bebleiung da kommt nen bleikügelchen rein und fertig 
bis jetzt hat fast immer geklappt musste nur immer die schaufel oder die öse verändern 
bin aber auch noch anfänger 
von 10 sind vielleicht 2 bis 3 schlecht die mann garnicht mehr retten kann aber meistens liegt es daran das die vordere öse zu vesetzt eingeklebt wurde 
bin aber soweit zufrieden 
wie macht ihr denn die bebleiung bei minis??
Und wenn mal der ein oder andere zu schwer ist und nicht mehr schwimmend ist mir das relativ egal dann setz ich ihn halt für andere gewässer ein . Es wird schon jeder seine bestimmung finden (hoffe ich ) 
ich setzte die schaufel auch neuerdings erst zum schluss ein da hat sich das mit dem ausprobieren nach jedem gang auch erledigt!


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich bebleie meine Minis mit einem durchgehenden dünnen Bleistreifen aus Dachdeckerbleiblech


----------



## Romek (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson

Dein Ergebnis ist sehr gut (2-3 von 10 Schrott). Mache Dir nicht viel daraus. Jeder von uns war mal der Anfänger und obwohl ich die Wobbler seit mehr als 20 Jahren mache, schleichen sich die Fehler ein. Ab und zu ist der Wobbler nicht zu retten.
Versuche die Bebleiung so anzusetzen wie Bondex vorschlägt. Dann ist der Lauf schlangenformig. Wenn Du möchtest, dass Der Wobbler mit Schwanz wedelt, versuche das Blei im ersten Drittel der Länge anzubringen.
Ich muß Dir ehrlich sagen, dass fast alle Wobblerhersteller die Minis sinkend machen, weil sie bei schwimmenden Modellen Probleme mit der Stabilität haben.

Grüße Romek


----------



## sweenson (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex
verläuft der bleistreifen dann an der kompletten unteren kontur lang ?
hab da aber noch eine Frage zu denn Schaufeln 
ich weiss nie genau wie gross ich sie machen soll und habe angst das sie zu klein sind ?


----------



## Pelznase (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na, dann lass die schaufel doch einfach grösser und nimm später was ab

meine schaufeln sind min. immer so breit wie der wobbler-körper.
lang sind se min. immer so, wie sie auch breit sind.
bei extrem leichten material für wobbler muss man das blei über die ganze unterseite verteilen. anders bekäm man das ganze blei garnet unter. bei material, das weniger blei braucht, würde ich das blei nur in die mitte packen-das fördert die action.


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja bei mir ist das Blei vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz und so geschnitten daß die breiteste Stelle des Streifens ungefähr in der Mitte liegt.

Stimmt mach die Schaufeln nicht zu kurz. Abschleifen kannst Du immer noch


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holger sein Koi, hat es mir angetan :vik: :vik: 

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8879/p1100792ra3.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin.

Nachdem ich nun seit Wochen "heimlich" euer Forum lese und mir Anregungen klaue muss ich mich heute mal outen. Männers, das ist gigantisch was ihr da fabriziert. Da schäm ich mich fast ob meiner Holzklötze mit Abdrücken des Schraubstocks drauf und nicht überpinselten Bohrlöchern fürs Blei.
Aber ich muss auch immer an einen etwa 20 Jahre alten Artikel ich glaube in Fisch und Fang denken. da ging es um eine Wette, dass man zumindest halbstarke Hechte so ziemlich mit allem fangen kann was irgendwie im Wasser bewegt wird. Un dann wurde ein Hecht gefangen auf ein Negerpüppchen, natürlich auf einen Stahldraht gezogen mit 2 Drillingen dran, aber ohne Tauchschaufel etc. Heute dürfte das natürlich nicht mehr Negerpüppchen-Hechtköder heißen, sondern vermutlich stark-pigmentierte-ethnische-Volksgruppe-pädagogische-Lernhilfen-Jerkbait.

Das tröstet mich dann über meine wenig ansehnlichen Feder- bzw. Holzeigenbauten hinweg, mit denen ich meine Hechte fangen muss.

Also nochmals: Chapeau Schappoo vor euren Kunstwerken!!!


----------



## sweenson (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ma wat neues von mir

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/158l-a-jpg.html


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Nachdem ich nun seit Wochen "heimlich" euer Forum lese und mir Anregungen klaue muss ich mich heute mal outen. Männers, das ist gigantisch was ihr da fabriziert. Da schäm ich mich fast ob meiner Holzklötze mit Abdrücken des Schraubstocks drauf und nicht überpinselten Bohrlöchern fürs Blei.
> Aber ich muss auch immer an einen etwa 20 Jahre alten Artikel ich glaube in Fisch und Fang denken. da ging es um eine Wette, dass man zumindest halbstarke Hechte so ziemlich mit allem fangen kann was irgendwie im Wasser bewegt wird. Un dann wurde ein Hecht gefangen auf ein Negerpüppchen, natürlich auf einen Stahldraht gezogen mit 2 Drillingen dran, aber ohne Tauchschaufel etc. Heute dürfte das natürlich nicht mehr Negerpüppchen-Hechtköder heißen, sondern vermutlich stark-pigmentierte-ethnische-Volksgruppe-pädagogische-Lernhilfen-Jerkbait.
> ...




zeigen her damit. bilder machen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, das ist wie in der schule. sagen, dass sie ganz bestimmt ne 5 haben und bekommen ne 1 zurück.
erst werden die eigenen wobbs schlecht gemacht und dann kommen hammerteile ans tagslicht...jaja


hab nochn laufvideo von meinem letzten 2-teiler. die aktion weicht ein bissel vom normalen 2-teiler ab. aber das kommt grad an der mehr als überfischten ruhr ganz gut.

schleife den da nur so übers wasser, aber sieht schon wohin es geht. http://meltev.net/movies/alve.avi


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh jörg, da hat der liebe gott mitgefischt...............die Glocken leuten, oder rufen die dich zum essen nach hause 

der lauf sieht klasse aus #6


----------



## Pelznase (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war sonntag morgen. da kanns schon mal laut werden


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na gut, Lachsy hat es so gewollt.

Musste erst ans Auto gehn, die beiden großen waren vor 3 Stunden noch im Wasser. Und kamen unbeschadet wieder zurück. Unwissende nennen sowas einen Schneidertag.

die 3 kleinen gehören zu meinen Allerersten, der mit dem Schriftzug war der erste Eigenbau, der einen Fisch fing. Ein Döbel hat sich erbarmt und gab mir Mut weiter zu basteln. Der Schriftzug kam natürlich erst danach drauf. Seitdem ruht er in meiner Schatztruhe, zusammen mit meinem ersten erfolgreichen Hechtstreamer-Eigenbau und anderen Eigenbauten, insbesondere Fliegen-Bindeversuche der frühen Jahre.

Besonders der spartanische Kiefer-natur hats mir angetan.

Grüße, der-am-Weltkulturerbe-fischt


----------



## Pelznase (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lustige idee mit der beschriftung


hier nochn filmchen ausm sommer. http://meltev.net/movies/lauf_gusswobbler_deep.avi
war(!) einer der 7,5cm gusswobbler mit grosser schaufel.


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ja , die schuldige ist schnell gefunden |supergri 

sehn doch gut aus. vieleicht sollte ich auch mal draufschreiben "beiss mich" 


jörg, 7 MB für 4 sekunden, dachte das wäre mal länger das video 

der schläg ja förmlich..........gut das ich DSl habe 

wollte gerade mein Koi, in der wanne schwimmen lassen, nur die ist zu klein für den 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hier nochn filmchen ausm sommer. http://meltev.net/movies/lauf_gusswobbler_deep.avi
> war(!) einer der 7,5cm gusswobbler mit grosser schaufel.


so in der art laufen meine wobbler jetzt auch 

wenn ich den lack doch ma vernünftig hinbekommen würde.......


----------



## sweenson (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

echt super die beiden !!!


----------



## sweenson (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*




Der in der mitte passt richtig zum thema Besenstiel


----------



## Pelznase (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, bevor du da noch weites material vom koi zeigst, solltest du es mal mit dem patentinhaber abklären|supergri so laufvideos finde ich min. so interessant wie bildchen von wobblern. also, besorg dir mal ne grössere badewanne!


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ne is klar jörg.
also umziehn, 
suche also haus mit grosser badewanne so mindestens 3 meter lang 

vom ersten koi artigen gibs es ja ein kurzvideo , muss mal sehn ob ich ihn noch auf dem rechner habe


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so der koi, mit der normalen digitalcamera aufgenommen im Badezimmer in der wanne

Koi-wobbler


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sweenson ist ein Nachmacher!
sweenson ist ein Nachmacher!
sweenson ist ein Nachmacher! |supergri 
Nee echt die Ähnlichkeit mit meinen Minis ist doch verblüffen, aber wer fängt hat recht, hihihi

Ich finde die marzialischen Megawobbler gar nicht so schlecht. Da steckt noch Potential drin. Vor allem sind die nicht so herkömmlich und man sieht deutlich den kreativen Touch eines Heimwerkers#6  Ich find´s gut mach weiter so Mordskerl!

Die Laufvideos finde ich auch nicht übel. Kois in der Bade erinnert mich so an den Silvesterkarpfen zum entmudden. Bei Clarissa gibt´s dann wohl Besenstil blau ;-)


----------



## sweenson (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mir gerade die farben und formen patentieren lassen 
also bist du jetzt der nachmacher ätsch:q 

ich lass mich natürlich von deinen wobbis stark beeinflussen !!

nur deine Bafos krieg ich noch nicht hin weil ich kein Airbrush habe 
aber das schaff ich auch noch!


----------



## Lachsy (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> lachsy, bevor du da noch weites material vom koi zeigst, solltest du es mal mit dem patentinhaber abklären|supergri



holger wird mir nicht böse sein, ist ja ein wobbler kein jerk 



Bondex schrieb:


> Die Laufvideos finde ich auch nicht übel. Kois in der Bade erinnert mich so an den Silvesterkarpfen zum entmudden. Bei Clarissa gibt´s dann wohl Besenstil blau ;-)



Hat ein vorteil björn, da haste länger wat von . Aber ob er satt macht?

gleich bekommt er die erste schicht Epoxy. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sweenson (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die fügt ihr die bilder hier ein ?
gibt es hier doch eine upload funktion?


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja gibt es wenn du auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 klickst haste unten Anhänge verwalten, wo du bilder hochladen kannst, oder *ih.us benutzen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## davis (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte zunächst einmal allen Bastlern hier meine Hochachtung für die super Eigenbauten aussprechen! Finde ich echt klasse!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen! Wohl möglich das ich nach längerem Suchen hier im Thread auch eine Antwort finde aber meine super lahme Internetverbindung machts mir zeitlich nicht so einfach.

Also ich würde mir gerne einige Wobbler selbst bauen! Ein Kollege von mir ist Modellbauer und extrem auf Zack wenns um kniffige Bastelarbeiten und Herausforderungen geht! Nun hat er gerade wenige Aufträge auf der Arbeit und nun hat er einen kleinen Auftrag von mir bekommen!#6 Und zwar fräst er mir nach meinen Vorgaben eine Gussform für nen Wobbler!
Jetzt zu meiner Frage....

Mit welchem Material gieße ich den am besten so nen Wobbel? Ich kenne leider kein Harz welches nach dem Aushärten schwimmt! Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Also ich suche nach Möglichkeit einen transparenten, schwimmenden Werkstoff der sich gut vergießen lässt!

Freue mich über eure Ratschläge! Danke im vorraus!#6

greetz


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tranparent wird schwierig. Ansosten aus Resin. schauste hier vorbei
http://www.marronnier.de
die haben auch Transparentes, ob sich die für wobbler eignen ? PE klar KIT

ansonsten nimmste Biresin27 weiss KIT 

die gießharze werden mit Leichtfüllstoff gestreckt. microballons usw


----------



## jirgel (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus aus dem kleinen aber feinen Teil aus österreich ich hab hier gelesen das sich einer seine Wobbler selber gießt suche schon lange hilfe stellung bei dem Thema was braucht man dafür alles

Bitte Bitte 

Ich da ich sehr Aktiver Spinnfischer bin und auch damit sehr heufig verbundener verlust inbegriffen ist suche ich schon lange nach einer Möglichkeit Wobbler zu giessen denn mit dem Holz sagen wir´s es so ich und Scharfes Werkzeug sind keine Freunde !"


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eigendlich ist das holle sein part, aber nagut

Für die gußform , silikon
Für den Guß , siehe posting höher.
Wenn du ösen mit eingiessen will, bekommste die ösen bei hakuma
Tauchschaufeln aus Makrolon
Bleikugeln oder metallkugeln als gewicht und als Geräuschkugeln
zum kleben und versiegeln Epoxy

das war es glaube ich


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sweenson 
vielleicht wäre das hier was für Dich. Habe allerdings null Ahnung ob das Gerät was taugt.
schau mal bei www.Penny.de

die habe dieses Ding gerade im Angebot


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

War heute nochmal am Kanal und habe wieder einen Teil Wobbler getestet. Ich so´n oranges Ding durchgezogen und zack hat sich so´n Barsch das Teil reingepfiffen fast bis zum AA-Loch!! Hatte gottseidank meine ange zum Öseneistellen dabei und konnte ihn mit ach und Krach lösen und releasen. Dann habe ich zusammengepackt weil es nieselte und saukalt war...brrrrr


----------



## holle (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



davis schrieb:


> Mit welchem Material gieße ich den am besten so nen Wobbel? Ich kenne leider kein Harz welches nach dem Aushärten schwimmt!



hat lachsy schon gut erklärt. bischen mehr zum material hier 


@ lachsy 

bin dir nicht böse wegen dem koi 

wie gesagt ist es eine super farbkombi und jeder selbstbauer sollte diese mal testen. man sieht die farben in jeder situation sehr gut im wasser.

@ pelznase

"patentinhaber"   ??? |kopfkrat       #d


----------



## sweenson (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das Gerät bei pennymarkt hab ich auch gesehen aber ist trotzdem noch viel geld 
aber denk ma so wie es jetzt aussieht klappt es auch und ist ganz ok das ergebnis​


----------



## sweenson (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch wat


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

119 ist nicht teuer für Pistole und Kompressor und Farben...! Das ist superbillig.
Sind das die Augen die ich mal hier gepostet habe?


----------



## sweenson (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja sind die Augen 
klar ist das für ein kompr. und pistole nicht teuer aber für mich 
als A-loser ist dat nich so einfach!


----------



## jirgel (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus leute danke für die Antwort  könnte mir einer bitte per pn eine liste schicken was ich alles brauche zum gissen von Wobblern 

Ich meine werkzeug  Hartz Härter leichfülldingsbummsi usw danke für die mühen voraus !


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stimmt wenn man keine Kohle hat ist selbst ein Kaugummi teuer. Ist schon echt bescheiden wie´s abwärts geht mit Deutschland. Jetzt haben wir wirklich ein starkes Gefälle zwischen arm und reich - amerikanische Verhältnissse, die die Regierung immer verteufelt hat!!!
Die Augen sind so gedacht daß der helle Punkt oben liegen soll sozusagen als Glanzlicht


----------



## sweenson (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mit dem glanzefekt ist schön und gut aber ich wíll damit angel und nicht aufs regal stellen:vik: 

du bist aber auch pingelich Bondex|bla:


----------



## polli (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kennt ihr das Video?
Das bringt den Fred wieder etwas mehr zu seinem Ursprung 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqYFZLRnJu0


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



polli schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Video?
> Das bringt den Fred wieder etwas mehr zu seinem Ursprung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqYFZLRnJu0


und die ösen sollen halten?!|kopfkrat 
ich glaub nicht.....


----------



## Lachsy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die ösen werden mit Epoxy eingeklebt, und werden halten

darf ich die koi familie vorstellen. Fehlt nur noch das Kind 

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/2278/p1100877ou1.jpg


----------



## polli (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehn super aus!!!

Solche Ösen mache ich auch in meine Jerks, und verklebe sie mit Epoxi. Das hält super. Bisher immer die Fireline gerissen.

Aber, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der alle verklebt.
Zumindest die eine wird mit Blei vergossen.
Und das wird so nicht halten.


----------



## sweenson (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6 sehen echt top aus !!


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schön, Polli.

das kommt meiner Arbeitsweise etwas näher. Mehr als 20 Minuten Bauzeit (ohne Trockenzeiten, aber mit Lackieren) hat keiner meiner Wobbler und Jerks.

UNd wenn man die Bohrung für die eingegossene Öse mit einem kleinen Bohrer oder Fräser (Dremel) anschließend etwas konisch macht (Hinterschneidung) und dann ausgießt, ist das was für die Ewigkeit

UNd trotzdem würd ich gerne sowas bauen können wie Lachsy und Co. echte Schmuckstücke. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich sowas ins wasser lassen würde. könnte ja son blöder hecht reinbeissen.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> UNd trotzdem würd ich gerne sowas bauen können wie Lachsy und Co. echte Schmuckstücke. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich sowas ins wasser lassen würde. könnte ja son blöder hecht reinbeissen.



macht doch nix, da wird ein neuer gegossen :q 

wenn nicht immer beim Bau und lackieren soviel herzblut drinstecken würde 

wünsche allen Köderbauern ein schönes Fest, und rutsch gut mit neuen Wobblern und Jerks ins Jahr 2007

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na aber hallo, lachsy! 

sehn super aus, die kois! :vik:

da schliess ich mich an! 

allen schöne feiertage, ein schönes fest und nen guten rutsch!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Die ösen werden mit Epoxy eingeklebt, und werden halten


na dann will ich das auch mal ausprobieren!

und dann wünsch ich allen noch ein fohes fest und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eins hab ich noch.

ich kleb meine schraubösen bisher ala nordin ein mit UHU Epoxi. bisher hab ich nie eine ausgerissen. selbst bei allerkapitalsten Treetrouts. ist aber teuer auf dauer.

Frage: was halten die experten von dem zeug, dass man zum reparieren von parkett, booten, auto etc in verbindung mit glasfasermatten nimmt. heisst auch epoxi und kostet 1 kg um 8 euro. 6 euro härter. taugt das was? und was passiert mit dem eimer, wenn man regelmäßig aufmacht um kleine mengen zu entnehmen? trocknet das dann auch ohne härter fest?

ansonsten auch von mir viele lange, dünne geschenke unterm baum und gutes rutschen.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so jetzt habe ich den salat, aber seht selber, wie soll ich es erklären

http://img479.*ih.us/img479/1088/p1100881vb7.jpg


----------



## holle (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das zeug was die meisten von uns hier fürs finish benutzen (epoxidharz 601 und härter 650 von bootsservice behnke)  ist solches zeug was mit  fasermatten verbaut werden kann. hab ich am anfang sogar zum kleben benutzt. der nachteil beim kleben war die lange härtezeit (mind. 24 h)  mit anderem epoxi hab ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. entweder vergilbt es und sieht sch... aus oder es härtete klumpig aus oder härtete zu schnell man sah pinselstriche und es schlug wellen usw... 






und bevor ichs vergesse. falls jemandem die feiertage langweilig werden oder die köder-ideen ausgehen. dort gibt es *massenhaft* inspiration, aber nur inspiration !!! 


ps: @ lachsy

hätte auch gern ein zuchtpärchen dieser popp-wobbler. die vermehren sich ja wie die hasen


----------



## Lachsy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> ps: @ lachsy
> 
> hätte auch gern ein zuchtpärchen dieser popp-wobbler. die vermehren sich ja wie die hasen



Spaß muss sein 

nur holger wie erklärste dem Vater das es sein sohn ist..............:vik: 

siehst ja keinem ähnlich................:q :q :q :q

ich glaube abends muss ich mal die Kamera auf die beiden richten was die so machen , wenn es keiner sieht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, du bist ja drauf. weiter so!:m


----------



## polli (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> sehr schön, Polli.
> 
> das kommt meiner Arbeitsweise etwas näher. Mehr als 20 Minuten Bauzeit (ohne Trockenzeiten, aber mit Lackieren) hat keiner meiner Wobbler und Jerks.
> 
> ...



Äh.
Hhmm.
Das bin nicht ich...
Gefunden bei Youtube...


----------



## Romek (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alle Eure neuen Wobbler sehen 1-A aus!
Macht Ihr nichts anderes als neue Wobbler? Letzte Zeit komme ich überhaupt nicht dazu. Wie schafft Ihr das?
Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Romek


----------



## Pelznase (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



polli schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Video?
> Das bringt den Fred wieder etwas mehr zu seinem Ursprung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqYFZLRnJu0



reisszwecken als augen ist ne gute idee, aber der typ hat fingernägel, da mag man ja garnet hinschauen.... hab meine letzten lippenlosen köder auch so gemacht. nur die bauchösen war eben net im blei.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



polli schrieb:


> Äh.
> Hhmm.
> Das bin nicht ich...
> Gefunden bei Youtube...





nee, polli, is schon klar, dass du das nicht bist. 

Das auf dem bildchen in meinen nachrichten bin übrigens auch nicht ich ...


----------



## polli (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielleicht schlecht rasiert??? :q :q


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe meine Teile heute mal wieder getestet. hier die Fotos:vik:


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann ist mir aber was Dummes passiert. Beim Abschlagen mit dem Priest habe ich die Tauchschaufel kaputtgeschlagen und mußte mit diesem älteren Modell weiterfischen. wie man sieht ging´s aber auch 

Jetzt habe ich eine Menge Forellenkaviar. Nur wie trennt man die Eier am besten von den Strängen ohne sie zu zerquetschen? War eine Fummelei und Gepule mit den Fingern:c


----------



## Lars91 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin ja ma echt beeindruckt aber bei uns in niedersachsn gibs ne schonzeit...bei euch nich???|kopfkrat :q 
oder gehste immer an forellenpuff?
die eine war ja n halber lachs#6


----------



## Lars91 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achja...
und frohes fest an alle!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Denke mal er war am Puff ...
Aber Regenbogenforellen haben doch eh keine Schonzeit ...


----------



## Stingray (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wohl eher an unseren Vereinsteich, oder Björn ? Petri zu den Fischen #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sweenson (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warst du nur mit 2 wobbler angeln?
hast ja so wenige !!

frohe Weihnachten an alle süchtigen Wobblerbauer!


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hab grad mein weihnachtsgeschenk ausgepackt.
und drin war die airbrushpistole vom penny inklusive kompressor und 4 farben.
die werde ich gleich morgen mal testen!

@bondex: petri zu deinen schönen salmoniden!


----------



## sweenson (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ding hab ich mir auch zugelegt
die Pistole sieht echt hochwertig aus 
werd morgen auch mal testen wenn ich dazu komme


----------



## Bondex (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, war´n Puff aber nicht weitersagen schäm

auf den Testbericht über die Pistole bin ich mal gespannt noch vielmehr aber was der Kompressor so leistet


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin
eben grade hab ich die airbrushpistole ausm penny getestet.
funzt super!
nur jetzt bekomm ich sie nicht mehr zusammengebaut!!!!!!
ich hab ein teil zuviel rausgedreht................ HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenson (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habs auch mal getestet die Pistole lässt sich super einstellen 
hab schonmal mit hochwertigen Gerät was gemacht und kann noch kein Qualitäts unterschied festellen
der Kompi ist nicht einstellbar aber der druck ist genau richtig !
Also bis jetzt bin ich echt überrascht was das Preis Leistungs-verhältnis angeht!!


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab die pistole wieder zusammengebaut bekommen!

@sweenson: durch druck auf den knopf mitdem du auch die farbmenge regulierst (durch nach hinten ziehen) kannst du auch den luftdruck regulieren (durch draufdrücken)!


----------



## sweenson (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja dat weiss ich auch |supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



sweenson schrieb:


> ja dat weiss ich auch |supergri


da hat wohl jemand die bedienungsanleitung gelesen:m


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

toll ich will auch son ding....
jez gibs die wahrscheinlich nich mehr 
naja hab schonma bei conrad gekuckt...
wär net wenn mir mal wer erzählen könnte, ob folgendes gerät was taugt...#c 
ich hoffe ihr seht jetz die kiste, denn ich hab den link ma nem kumpel geschickt und er war nur auf seite 1 der produkte...wenn das bei euch auch der falll sein sollte ganz unten diese rote pistole...n geeigneten kompressor habich glaubich schon... so jez der link:
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTAzOjAwMDEuMDE4NC4yZGQ5ODAwNiZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9MjYwOTczNzA3OA==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=airbrush&p_searchstring_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&r3_matn=&insert_kz=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=10


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

häää warum isn der so ka**e geworden??? mist...

krieg es nich anders hin... sone dreckssite...
wär nett wenn ihr einfach mal bei suche auf www.conrad.de airbrush eingeben und mir eure meinug zu dieser dunkelroten pistole aufer ersten seite sagen würdet...


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn du die Rote pistole von Conrad meinst für 15 € die kannste inne Tonne schmeissen.







Bei und beim Penny hatten se noch 3 mal die Airbrushkombi

der kompressor liefert 2,9 bar druck


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gerade wollte ich meine neuesten Feiertagskreationen testen und einstellen. 5 Jerks von 50 bis 120 gramm. und irgendwie hab ich vor lauter hochprozentiger weihnachtsgeschenke von der isle of islay wohl was verpennt. ich sah wohl reichlich blöd aus, mit der aufgebauten rute in der hand, vor zugefrorenem wasser...


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

richtich genau die meinte ich...
danke für deine nelle antwort...
hm das war ja kalr und deutlich|uhoh:  sieht so aus als ob mich da eine vor nem großen fehler bewahrt hat..DANKE:vik: 
joa war grad unten hab ma auf pabbas kompressor geguckt:q bis 8bar...naja wir ham auch noch einen liegen wo ich weiß das er damit ma autoreifen aufgepumt hat...das is son kleiner wie der im pennyzettel...
hmmm...ich glaub ich warte mit der anschaffung eines airbrushgerätes noch ein weilchen und probier erstma schöne it ner spraydose hinzukriegen...

danke für den rat!!!


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

halt kompressor ist nicht kompressor, wenn du einen für den autoreifen nimmst , die teile für im auto mit 12 Volt anschluss wird er dir beschisssene luft liefern, die noch dabei vibriert und zu unsauberen spritzergebnissen neigt, er wird dabei auch rotzen. Die liefern dir keine 8 bar dauerdruck. Die haben auch keine automatische abschaltung , und kein wasserabscheider.

Ich stand auch vor dem kauf eines komporessors und meine hat 160 € gekostet.

die Billigpistole von conrad liegt hier in einzelnteile. Du kannst mit der keine details lakieren, höchstens grossflächich. Nur ist die ausgelegt für die Farben von revell, wo du unten die gläser aufschrauben kannst.

Spare das geld und kauf was gescheites , ich habe auch leergeld bezahlt.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich weiß jetzt nich ob du verstanden hast das es 2 kompressoren sind... wenn ja sry

ALSO: von dem einen haste mich überzeugt das der wohl net geht der andere isn vernünftiger hat aber glaub ich viel zu viel druck... halt der tank bis 8 bar und der druck nimmt dann halt ab wenn ich ihn ausgeschaltet habe und benutze...wenn ich ihn dei ganze zeit laufen lassen würde könnte ich in nie bei 3 bar halten der hat wohl einfach zu viel leistung...wär dann bistimmt auch ungleichmäßig...hmmm ich werd mich wohl erstma genauer mit der materie beschäftigen bevor ich mir irgendwas anschaffe...


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars91: es gibt für solche kompressoren auch druckminderer!


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also meiner arbeitet so.
Beim einschalten springt die membrane an und läßt ihn auf 6 Bar hochschnellen. Dann schaltet er ab, dann kannste arbeiten, wenn ich unter einem gewissen druck komme , springt der kompressor wieder an.

Lars mach doch mal ein bild vom den kompressoren

das sind meine beiden, wobei die grosse pulle an der Tanke gefüllt wird, und zur Zeit nicht mehr benutzt wird. eigendlich ist es ne luftpulle  

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/342/p1110011ad3.jpg


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr gut...#6 net von dir das du mir den tip gibst...
noch besser wärs wenn du mir preis und wo ich das her kriege sagen köntest...


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lars91 schrieb:


> sehr gut...#6 net von dir das du mir den tip gibst...
> noch besser wärs wenn du mir preis und wo ich das her kriege sagen köntest...


wenn du den druckminderer meinst keine ahnung!!
googel dochmal ein bisschen! da findet sich bestimmt was!


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

joa jez weiß ich auch was meine eltern mir zu weihnachten hätten schneken können...ne digitalkamera^^
naja am 1.1. habich geburtstag.........
dann hab ich auch ordentlich kohle...foto folgt entweder wenn meine schwester wieder da is oder ich such das ding im internet...


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau mal hier http://www.h-haider.de/druck1.htm

dort siehte druckminderer


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oha und was brauch ich davon jetzt???|uhoh: :q


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kommt auf das gewinde von deinem kompressor an

ansonsten bekommste druckminderer auch im baumarkt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lars91 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.louistools.de/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=2036&osCsid=1bae3a7e54b07eed9553596d13f6e97b

so ähnlich ist der
halt von aldi...
glaub 89€

230 V, 50 Hz, 1,5 kW/2,0 PS 
Drehzahl: 2.850 min-1 
max. Betriebsdruck: 8 bar 
Kesselvolumen: 24 l 
Ansaugleistung: 210 l/Min


das hab ich beim google über airbrusch mit der kiste gefunden
http://www.miniatur-wunderland.de/forum/kompressor-bei-aldi-t6842.html


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dannhat er doch ein druckminderer. ich hoffe du hast die ohrstöpsel dabei :vik:


----------



## polli (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich hab die pistole wieder zusammengebaut bekommen!
> 
> @sweenson: durch druck auf den knopf mitdem du auch die farbmenge regulierst (durch nach hinten ziehen) kannst du auch den luftdruck regulieren (durch draufdrücken)!



Doubleaction nennt man dat...


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Coradpistole ist anscheinend gar kein Airbrush. Sieht mir eher nach einem Zerstäuber aus oder hat das Teil eine Nadel?

´Übrigens Troll sind auch gute Airbrushkompressoren. Damit haben wir im Studium gespritzt. Wohl aber auch nicht ganz billig


----------



## Lachsy (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nadel glaub ich keine , hab sie ja defekt hier. schaue morgen mal nach.

damit konntes du flächen spritzen aber fein arbeiten waren nicht drin.

mfg lachsy


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sowas Ähnliches hatte ich auch mal. Diese Zerstäuber sind entweder verstopft oder sie sabbern oder gehen gar nicht. Reinigen ist da auch immer ein Problem. Also Leute _ Finger weg von den Teilen. Ist teurer Sondermüll


----------



## Lachsy (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Björn das lustige daran ist, das die teile bei Conrad 15 kosten und bei ebay ü20 über den tisch gehn 

Die teile sind nur schrott. nach 3 mal lackieren hatte ich einzelteile liegen


----------



## sweenson (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat jemand ne ahnung wo mann im Ruhrgebiet am Forellenpuff mit wobbler angeln darf?


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Keine Ahnung. Finde ic auch doof daß es in vielen Deutschen Puffs verboten ist mit Kunstköder zu fischen. Sogar Fliegenfischen ist oft nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Pelznase (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war noch nie in so einem etablissement (sw?)-werd´s wohl auch nie machen, dafür gehe ich regelmässig fremd, dann aber auch nur mit gummi|supergri.



ps: kann mir jmd sagen, wie lang ne lieferung von l&b köder dauert?


----------



## Lachsy (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wer ist l&b köder????


----------



## holle (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist l&b-köder.

gummigiess- und zubehör-schnickschnack zum selbstgiessen von lecker gummis. 

steht auch auf meiner liste von "demnächst mal was bestellen".


----------



## Lachsy (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke holger 

so habe mir zum Abmessen vom Resin, 2 grosse einwegspritzen geholt.......ups drauf stand Catheder..........  pro Spritze gehn 60ml rein 

so mal sehn ob heute noch die farben eintrudeln

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Jörg: Sehr geile Wobbler und auch ein echt super Zander! Weiter so


----------



## Pelznase (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

matthias, geht klar!

schieb das mit dem gummi auch schon fast ein jahr vor mich her. aber spätestens zur neuen session hab ich meine eigenen gummis *festvornehm.


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hattest Du mit den Wobblern noch keinen Erfolg auf Zander?


----------



## Pelznase (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schon, nur im winter bin ich fast nur mit gummi unterwegs und die wirklich dicken zander sitzen hier meist auch immer ne etage tiefer, "strömiger" und weiter weg, da kommt man mit wobbler leider net hin.


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich bringe noch schnell meine Silvesteredition hier rein


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim Testen heute am Kanal war ich überrascht daß ich sogar noch einen kleinen Rapfen erbeuten konnte:vik:


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Rapfen sind dort sehr heikel und selbst im Sommer schwer zu erbeuten ich fing ihn auf den mit der Nr 105 oben zu sehen


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auf helle gestreifte hatte ich neulich im Puff gut Forellen und Saiblinge gefangen. Daher habe ich mir davon erstmaleinige gebastelt #6


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Im Moment fangen Kunstköder besonders Miniwobbler wieder richtig gut in den Forellenseen:m


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Zeit der lethargischen Salmoniden scheint endgültig vorbei zu sein


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich freue mich schon auf das Angeljahr 2007 und wünsche Euch allen hier viel Erfolg Petri Heil und einen guten Rutsch dorthin#6


----------



## sweenson (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frohes neues !

sehen mal wieder super aus die neuen :
baust du keine tieflaufenden minis die sind doch alle extrem flachlaufend oder?


----------



## Bondex (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es ist nicht gerade einfach Minis zu bauen die tief laufen. Wenn die Schaufelstellung zu flach ist arbeitet der wobbler nicht mehr richtig jedenfall habe ich diese Erfahrung bei Minis gemacht. Bei größeren Exemplaren ging das schon. Dher hann man die Minis höchstens mit Blei vollstopfen um sie auf Tiefe zu bringen. Aber ich bin der Meinung daß Minis auch nicht tief laufen müssen. Da sie sehr leicht sind lassen sie sich ohnehin nicht so weit werfen und am Gewässerrand ist das Wasser meistens auch nicht so tief. Außerdem jagen die meisten Räuber ohnehin von unten nach oben. So wie ich die Wobbler baue fangen sie gut und das ist für mich entscheidend.
Diese letzten hier erhielten die dppelte Menge an Blei wie üblich. Das ist halt ein neuer Versuch von mir helle Minis in die dunkle Tiefe des Wassers zu bekommen. Hatte mich gesorgt ob sie dann noch vernünftig laufen, aber die Sorge war umsonst. Natürlich sind das jetzt keine schwimmenden Wobbler mehr sondern schnell sinkend. 
Bei Spinnstopps haben sich bei mir immer suspending (schwebende) Wobbler durch ihre Fängigkeit hervorgetan. Schlecht war immer wenn der hintere Bereich den Köder nach unten zog, das mögen die Räuber anscheinend nicht besonders. Solche Köder fangen bei mir nur wenn sie ständig unter Zug gehalten werden


----------



## Lachsy (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine Koifamilie hat zuwachs bekommen

http://img394.*ih.us/img394/4153/p1110194ch3.jpg


----------



## Soumi (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

frohes neues,
hab über die feiertage ein bisschen mit schlagmetall probiert.


----------



## Lachsy (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schlagmetall kommt gut, besonders dein Vielfarben.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin
erstmal frohes neues!!

@bondex: deine wobbler sind ja wieder super!! sag mal wie lange brauchst du für einen bis er fertig ist??

@Lachsy: deine wobbler sind auch klasse!! werd demnächst auch mal einen koi basteln! sind echt schick und hoffendlich auch fängig....

@soumi: gute idee mit dem schlagmetall. sieht super aus! werd ich auch mal probieren!


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und nochwas: wo bekommt ihr euren edelstahldraht her?? ich brauch welchen in 0,3-0,4mm für kleine, von 1,5-9cm große wobbler.
dicken von 0,8 und 1,2mm hab ich.


----------



## Big Man (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> und nochwas: wo bekommt ihr euren edelstahldraht her?? ich brauch welchen in 0,3-0,4mm für kleine, von 1,5-9cm große wobbler.
> dicken von 0,8 und 1,2mm hab ich.


 
Die dünneren Varianten habe ich bei OBI bekommen.

@all
Mal ne Frage ich will jetzt auch mal anfangen.

Ich habe gelesen das hier jemand mit Pappelholz arbeitet. Ich Könnte jetzt welches bekommen.
Nun zur Frage wie lange und wie sollte man es trocknen damit es nacher nicht reist.

Danke


----------



## trout (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für den Anfänger... 
Pappelholz lässt sich leicht verarbeiten, hat eine recht grobe Faserstruktur und der Wuchs ist auch nicht immer sehr sauber linear. Mein Pappelholz lagert nun schon gut 1 Jahr und hat sich seither auch nicht mehr groß verändert (gerissen, verzogen). Besser ist es schon noch mit einer geringeren Restfeuchte in Endgröße vorzukonfektionieren. 
Ich bin ausserdem der Auffassung, dass es erst ab einer Ködergröße von 10cm eingesetzt werden sollte. Besorg dir lieber eine Latte Saunabankholz (Abachi) für 8-10€ aus dem Baumarkt. Damit hast du mehr Freude auch bei kleineren Ködern und abgelagert ist es such schon. Du kanst also gleich loslegen. PH quillt sehr leicht auf. Rechne also mit nachkorrekturen am Rohling wenn du beim Ausbleien bist.

torut#h


----------



## Big Man (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@trout

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber lass mich nochmal beim PH nachhacken. Ich habe jetzt die Möglichkeit mir einen Vorrat anzulegen. Meinst du mit vorkonfektioniert, dass ich mir die Dinger auf die größe von 10cm bis 15cm vorschneiden soll und dann trocknen lassen. 
Mit oder ohne Rinde trocknen? Wollte das in einem leicht beheizten Keller machen.


----------



## trout (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mach dir handliche Stücke draus. Es nützt nichts einen Stumpf (meine waren Ø350x500) über Monate zu trocknen und dann festzustellen, dass er Wirbel im Holz hat. Das Holz sollte langsam und sehr gleichmäßig trocknen. Ein warmer Heizungskeller ist da völlig fehl und sorgt für Reißen und Verzug, da die Aussenschicht schneller anfängt zu schrumpfen. Mit der Konfektionierung mein ich, Spalten (besser weil dem Faserverlauf folgend) oder Sägen der Rohware auf Stückgöße (40x40x200; 50x50x300 usw.). Holz mit Augen und Wellen taugt wenig und man sollte sich von sowas trennen. Ein Hobel macht wenn es sein muss alles schön rechtwinklig. Die Rinde muss sowieso weg. Wenn du 50% des Stumpfes nutzen kanns ist das schon gut. Den innersten Kern nehme ich nicht.


----------



## Big Man (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wollte Äste mit ca. 5cm Durchmesser nehmen und dann weiterverarbeiten. Ich kann mir die Stücken dirket aus dem Wald holen frisch geschlagen.
Mein Keller liegt neben dem Heizungskeller und ist belüftet deswegen leicht beheizt.


----------



## trout (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn du die "vollen Äste" nimmst, kannst du Probleme mit den Ösen und beim ausformen schlanker Partien bekommen. Nimm lieber gleichmäßig gewachsenes Holz aus der Randzone. Kernholz aus der Mitte verhält sich da sehr störrisch und kann sehr hart werden.


----------



## Big Man (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dankeschön für deine Tipps. 
Sobald ich meine ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt habe werde ich mich melden.


----------



## Romek (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ alle

Frohes Neues Jahr und größere Fische als im Jahr 2006 wünsche ich Euch.

@ Big Man

Mit PH habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen. Ich kann Dir nur über Pappelrinde etwas sagen. Sie lässt sich sehr gut bearbeiten. Wenn Du gößere Stücke davon hast schmeisse die nicht weg. Pappelrinde ist zwar ein Bißchen bruchig, aber sie hat enorme Vorteile: man kann es schnitzen längst und quer, es nimmt kein Wasser auf ( schwillt nicht und von diesem Grund grundiere ich die kleinen Wobbler nicht ), man kann davon sogar sehr kleine Wobbs machen. Ich mache davon alle Wobbs bis 7 cm Länge und bis jetzt nur bei einem Wobbler ist die Tauchschaufel ausgebrochen. Ein von meinem Bekannten hat festgestellt, dass PR erst nach 3 Tagen ein Bißchen Wasser aufgenommen hat. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand so lange ein Wobbler im Einsatz hält.

Grüße Romek


----------



## sweenson (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab das Problem wenn ich die Wobbler chrom lackiere und sie anschließend mit epoxi versiegel das das chrom dann matt wirkt ! wat nun ? Mit Gold geht besser!


----------



## sweenson (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein paar neue


----------



## Big Man (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Romek schrieb:


> @ alle
> 
> Frohes Neues Jahr und größere Fische als im Jahr 2006 wünsche ich Euch.
> 
> ...


 
Ich schaue mal was sich machen lässt. Mein Nachbar ha´t vor Weihnachten erst welche gefällt. Ich weis nicht was er mit der Rinde macht. Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Romek (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson

Erste Sahne, Du bist schon ein Profi. Und was meinen die alten Hasen?

Grüße Romek


----------



## sweenson (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gerade bei ussat in dortmund gewesen und siehe da 
3D fischaugen 
5mm 134stück
6mm 120stück 
jeweil 1,95 die Packung


----------



## sweenson (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch einer


----------



## sweenson (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch einer 
die abschlüsse zu denn Ösen sehen dann immer so abgefressen aus wie macht ihr das ?


----------



## Romek (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson

Da die vordere Öse nach Einkleben sehr oft gebogen wird (Tunning), bricht ab und zu ein Stück vom Wobbler ab. Ich verwende Dentaldraht (federhart) in Stärken 0,7-1,0 mm. Seit ca. 20 Jahren enthärtere ich die vordere Öse und das Problem ist gelöst. Bis jetzt haben meine Ösen gehalten, haben sich nicht verformt und brauchte ich sie nicht zu korrigieren.

Grüße Romek


----------



## Pelznase (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sweenson, deine wobbs haben wirklich schöne kompakte formen.
hast es ja ganz schön schnell raus gehabt. hoffentlich werden die nicht 
noch besser! kleiner spass


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Steffen90 
wie lange ich genau brauche kannn ich nicht sagen. Ich fertige immer gleich mehrere. Erst alle schnitzen, dann allle schleifen dann alle Ösen biegen und mit dem Blei und den Augen zusammenbauen und epoxieren. Natürlich werden sie auch gemeinsam lackiert und gebrusht und wiederum alle bekommen nacheinander die Haken und Sprengringe verpaßt. Ich baue also nie einen einzelnen Wobbler weil der Aufwand viel zu hoch wäre. Aber vielleicht alles zusammen einen halbe Stunde oder eine weiß nicht genau


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Steffen90
> wie lange ich genau brauche kannn ich nicht sagen. Ich fertige immer gleich mehrere. Erst alle schnitzen, dann allle schleifen dann alle Ösen biegen und mit dem Blei und den Augen zusammenbauen und epoxieren. Natürlich werden sie auch gemeinsam lackiert und gebrusht und wiederum alle bekommen nacheinander die Haken und Sprengringe verpaßt. Ich baue also nie einen einzelnen Wobbler weil der Aufwand viel zu hoch wäre. Aber vielleicht alles zusammen einen halbe Stunde oder eine weiß nicht genau


ich bau die immer einzeln#q 
deshalb dauert das bei mir so lange........ 
also dann werde ich das auch mal so machen! mal sehn obs dann schneller geht!


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

probier´s aus


----------



## FeliXius (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat sich einer von euch mal an miniwobblern versucht, also diesen 3cm dinger?


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FeliXius schrieb:


> hat sich einer von euch mal an miniwobblern versucht, also diesen 3cm dinger?


guck mal auf seite 154-155!!!


----------



## FeliXius (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, ich war mir sicher dass das schonmal wer gemacht hat, aber ich hatte keine lust knapp 170 seiten durchzuschauen:q


----------



## Pelznase (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

den hab ich noch am silvestertag gemacht. die schwarzen streifen sind mit epoxid gemacht.


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja die sind fast alle nicht größer als 3cm (ohne Drilling) Manche sind auch nur 1,5 cm und nur 2 oder 3 Stück haben über 5cm Länge.
@Pelznase
wieder ein schöner Wobbler. Ist der aus Holz oder ist das ein gegossener? Sind das nur Farben im Epoxy oder ist der Goldton aufgespritzt?


----------



## holle (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase

eine augenweide! absolut geile farbwahl! #6
der wird wohl permanent fische zu landen haben.


----------



## Pelznase (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo holle, hätte nix dagegen.:m

bondex, der ist aus holz. die flanken sind gebrusht, hab nur die rückenfarbe mit epoxid aufgetragen. bei diesem gabs leider ne reaktion zwischen dem epoxid und der acrylfarbe, so dass die rückenfarbe total verlasst ist. jetzt sieht man kaum noch was vom grün-braun.


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast Du direkt auf die Folie gebrusht oder ist über der Folie noch Epoxy?


----------



## Pelznase (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erst wird der wobb mit folie geklebt. dann wird epoxid für den rücken mit dunkler farbe gemischt und aufgetragen. das mache ich, weil man trotz der dunklen farbe eine transparente schicht
bekommt, wo die zeichnung der folie am rücken nicht verloren geht. das wirkt eigentlich recht tief und dadurch auch realistisch. die flanken und der rest wird einfach direkt gebrusht.
bei manchen folien wobblern mische ich auch noch ein weiss mit epoxid ab. damit wird dann der bauch "eingerieben", dass die naht (siehe bild) am bauch verschwindet. dann noch mit weiss einen leichten übergang brushen und fertig. das mache ich aber kaum noch, weil ein chrombauch nen tick fängiger ist-zumindest bilde ich mir das ein

morgen mach ich nochmal einen köder mit folien und versuche mal die schritte festzuhalten.


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, der Wobbler ist wunderschön, wenn er so fängt wie er aussieht #6 

so mal ein Wobbler im flip-flop lack

schimmert grün-blau-lila

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/6330/p1110256tz8.jpg


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

in letzter Zeit habe ich gut mit den weibäuchigen Silberbarschen gefangen. Aber es kann da auch Einbildung sein vielleicht wäre silber am Bauch genauso fängig. Ich bilde mir ein daß weiß vielleicht natürlicher wirkt als ganz was Blitzendes. Nächstes Jahr sehe ich das aber vielleicht wieder anders.

@ Lachsi
die Farbe kommt mir bekannt vor! Ist sie das?


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne björn die ist aus der sprühdose.
wollte einfach mal sehn wie sie so farblich kommt.

Leider stinkt dann der ganze bau nach Lack, ist nicht sehr schön. Die reine airbrushfarbe stinkt gott sei dank nicht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lachsy

der flip-flop-lack schaut richtig gut aus! gibts das zeuch als dose auch in heller? wo hast du den in dosen her?


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sicher das holger, der war aus dem baumarkt, mir aber zu teuer 150 ml 10 €
hab mir jetzt diesen bestellt






kommt auf die grundfarbe an, dannach variert der effekt


kosten 400ml Dose 20 €

habe ich hier bestellt http://www.h-haider.de

kannste dir auf der seite auch ansehn die effekte

intressant ist auch dieser lackeffekt

Prizmacoat http://www.h-haider.de/prizma.htm leider hab ich keine 0,5 düse


----------



## Fishaholic (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bla: *Hallo Leute|bla: *​ 
Ich wollte Euch nur mal so nebenbei mitteilen, dass ich richtig "FETTEN RESPEKT" vor Euch habe!​ 
Seit über 6 Jahren schreibt Ihr über den Bau von Wobblern, angefangen mit einem Besenstil! Mir als alten Bastler (ich bastel min genauso gerne wie ich fische) gefällt das natürlich. Falls ich mal die Zeit finde, werde ich mich auch einmal an das bisher von mir nur einmal als Jungangler angetestete Gebiet, Wobbler kreiren, herantrauen. 
Damals habe ich aus einem Sektkorken, einem Plastik Eislöffel (die flachen aus der Eisdiele) und paar Feedern und einen aus etwas Fell (sollte ne Maus werden) mal 2 gebastelt, nie gefangen, schnell gerostet =)​ 
Ich werde Euch im Auge behalten und immer wieder beim Fachhändler nach solch liebevollen Schöpfungen ausschau halten.
MFG Steffen​


----------



## Pelznase (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dieser orangeton ist echt net, lachsy. werd dir dann mal ein paar wobbs schicken, dass du die farbe auch leer bekommst und so:q.


----------



## Lachsy (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ja jörg, mal abwarten wie die farbe kommt.
Die frage ist eh das je nach ansicht des objektes die farbe sich ändert, aber im wasser? 

mal abwarten wenn sie hier ist, je nach untergrundton ändert sie sich eh 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hatte den gleichen Lack. Betonung liegt auf hatte denn damit habe ich mein Fahrrad geduscht ;-)


----------



## Lachsy (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finde den Prizmacoat effekt klasse, nur der kommt wenn ich mir mal ne andere pistole kaufe, der auch 0,5mm düse hat.

aber bis dahin fließt noch reichlich wasser den rhein runter.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Solltest mal im Bastelgeschäft, Baumarkt oder bei Conrad schauen. Da gibts günstig Dekopistolen die aussehen wie kleine Lackierpistolen. Mit 20-50 Euro bist Du dabei. Habe selber so´n Ding, ist aber leider die Dichtung defekt weil so´n Dussel die nicht richtig saubergemacht hat


----------



## sweenson (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist noch nicht ganz fertig wie mann sieht
​


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nur noch Augen drauf und Haken dran Farbe finde ich so OK ;-)


----------



## polli (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab da ein Gedanke:

Ich möchte mir etwas größere Wobbler bauen. Und zwar so in der 14cm- Klasse.
Zweiteilig.

Ich hab die Idee, das Vorderteil aus Buche zu machen ( Damit WG zusammenkommt ) und ein Balsaheck. Damit ist es im Vergleich leichter und bringt das Vordeteil nicht aus dem Takt.
Zudem ist hinten (im Verhältnis) mehr Auftrieb vorhanden, um das Gewicht des Drillings auszugleichen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich halte das für keine gute Idee. Das Heck sollte immer etwas schwerer sein als das vordere Teil damit sich der Wobbler beim Wurf nicht überschlägt. Auch als Schleppwobbler wäre das überflüssig denn man kann das Gewicht doch dadurch verändern indem man das Blei anders verteilt.
Es kann natürlich sein daß Durch verschiedene Materialien ein besonderes Laufverhalten entsteht. Da gilt es natürlich zu experimentieren. 
Ich bevorzuge in den meisten Fällen sehr leichtes Material denn da kann man mehr Blei einfügen und der Wobbler steht stabiler im Wasser. Allerdings habe ich Wobbler mit wenig Blei gebaut, die dadurch um die Achse kippeln. Auch damit habe ich gut Fische gefangen aber auch nicht mehr als mit normallaufenden. Persönlich fische ich aber lieber mit stabillaufenden Wobblern. Die bekomme ich auf jeden Fall besser auf Tiefe


----------



## Fishaholic (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Von Revell (Modellbau) gibt es auch feine Lakier / Paintbrush Pistolen. Einige Freunde lakieren damit auch feinste Details.
MFG Steffen


----------



## shittakind (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich empfehle auch leichte Hölzer zu bebleien, dadurch wird der lauf lebhafter!


----------



## holle (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

um mal zum thema augen zurückzukommen. hab da was gefunden was interessieren könnte. da du sie dir ja ausdruckst.
die vom zweiten bild hab ich bei bedarf auch in grösserer auflösung und einzeln.


@ lachsy

der prizma coat ist echt ne feine sache. muss ich unbedingt testen!!!


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Holle
also die ersten Augen sind ohnehin von mir ;-) Leider sind die anderen Fotos von richtigen Glasaugen und haben störende Reflexe. Man müßte die neu mit Photoshop anlegen um sie für Wobbler nutzen zu können


----------



## sweenson (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

3 neue sind so zwischen 2 und 3 cm


----------



## sweenson (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

uups hab die Bilder vergessen#c​


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson 
Schön geworden! die Ösen könnten vielleicht noch etwas runder gebogen sein. Meine ersten Wobbler sahen aber auch so aus wie Deine und haben gut gefangen. Kann Dir nur raten mal weiße zu bauen, die fangen wirklich super!


----------



## holle (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Leider sind die anderen Fotos von richtigen Glasaugen und haben störende Reflexe. Man müßte die neu mit Photoshop anlegen um sie für Wobbler nutzen zu können



achso, da waren die ersten schon von dir ... sowas... |supergri jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wo die herkommen.

von den glasaugen hab ich auch grössere pics ohne unnatürliche verspiegelung. zb die da >


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wegen der augen kam mir gerade ne idee.
Data becker hat so klebefolien.

mit der folie habe ich mal was anderes gedruckt, aber ne überlegung ist es wert.

http://img459.*ih.us/img459/975/p1110067vq0.jpg


muss ich mal probieren 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## polli (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hhhm.
Bondex: Das mit dem werfen... Da könnteste Recht haben. Da nutzt der Schönste Lauf nix, wenn man sie werfen kann...
Höchstens ich mach die Bremse auf, und lauf mit dem Wobbler um den Weiher, leg ihn hin und laufe wieder zurück zur Rute und kurbel ihn ein.
Das würde wenigstens ein paar Pfunde wegbringen....


Mit den Augen wollt ich auch schon welche machen:
Alufolie mit dem Locher ausstanzen, mit der Matten Seite aufkleben. Harz schwarz färben mit Tixotripiermittel eindicken und auf ne Spritze aufziehen und eine Folie nach der anderen eine Pupille aufbringen. Nach dem Härten das Gleiche nochmal mit klarem, leicht gelben oder leicht roten Harz wiederholen für die Iris.
Klingt allerdings nach Arbeit. Durchmessermässig ist man auch festgelegt.


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ein neuer Flipflop.

muss morgen nochmal ein bild machen, kommt bei tageslicht besser

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/5265/p1110324fi8.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, kunstlicht ist echt übel. lässt sich aber einiges in zb. photoshop machen.

wurd nie in einen wobbler mehr blei im hinter bereich reinpacken.
wie hängt der dann auch bei nem stop im wasser, dann lieber über die form für nen guten flug sorgen.
nen 2-teiler kann man auch mit 2 gelenken versehen, da hängt dann nix runter. finde den lauf, den man durch 2 gelenke bekommt wesentlich besser-schlängelt sich mehr durchs wasser und macht weniger nen bauchtanz.


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lachsi
Schöner Wobb!
Bleibt der so unifarben? Sozusagen ein Goldfisch!!! Habt ihr mal eine Idee wo man neongelb als Basislack herbekommt? Wenn man den bestellt geht unter einviertel Liter gar nichts und dafür blecht man dann etwa 36 Euro!!!

@Nase
hast Du eine gute Idee für ein Doppelgelenk? Richtiges Scharnier einsetzen?


----------



## Pelznase (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erstmal werden doppelgelenke kaum ordentlich bei kleinen wobbs zu realisieren sein. das geht erst gut bei 10cm teilen-würd ich sagen. ein einteiliges scharnier würd ich net nehmen, das verklebt unlösbar bei versiegeln mit epoxid. da würde sich ein stift oder ein splint (gibts bei conrad-v2a?) in verbindung mit selbstgebogenen ösen bestimmt besser machen.


----------



## Lachsy (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

conrad, glaube weniger das du dort v2A bekommst oder. vieleicht eher bei pieper in gladbeck...........in der bootsabteilung ?

@bondex,
er bleibt so wegen dem flipflop effekt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## polli (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich benutze immer das Revell Neon-gelb.


----------



## Lachsy (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so wobbler nochmal bei tageslicht.

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/7513/p1110333tw0.jpg


----------



## sweenson (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h 
sehen ja gleich ganz anders aus die farben​


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also das Doppelgelenk würde mich schon interessieren. Hast Du davon ein Foto?

Revellfarben finde ich nicht mehr so gut. Erstens sind die viel zu teuer, dann nicht so schön deckend und außerdem trocknen sie langsamer als die Basislacke.


----------



## Groby (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich benutze immer das Neon Gelb und Rot von Belaton aus der Sprühdose! 

ist zwar ein bischen arbeit aber was solls!

Mußt du nur neine Tüte mit nem Folienschweißgerät als Trichter
zusammenschweißen auf die Spruhdose tun und mit nem Gummiband festmachen, dann kannst du es sauber in eine Pipettenflasche aussprühen!

Aber achtung nicht zu voll machen wegen dem Treibmittel nur ca ein viertel und dann erst den Druck rausmachen!


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist aber auch nicht gerade das Billigste


----------



## Lachsy (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mal ein jerk "just for fun" lackiert

noch nicht fertig 

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/9577/p1110370th1.jpg


----------



## sweenson (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die großen sind zwischen 7 und 10 cm


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson u. Lachsy

die sehen ja super aus, sind die aus Holz oder gegossen?

|wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ sweenson u. Lachsy
> 
> die sehen ja super aus, sind die aus Holz oder gegossen?
> 
> |wavey:



meine sind alle gegossen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sweenson (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine sind aus Holz ...Balsa


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6

Nicht schlecht, weil ich will für Norwegen dieses jahr mir meine Schleppwobbler selber giessen.

Verfolge den Thread schon eine ganze Weile und habe schon die eine oder andere Anregung.

Wenn ich einen fertig hab lass ich es euch sehen.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson 
wenn Du eine durchgehende Achse benutzt wie verschließt Du dann die Löcher?


----------



## sweenson (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex
meinst du die löcher dort wo die Ösen raus kommen oder für die bebleiung?
Also ich beschreib mal kurz meine vorgehensweise
1 Rohling fertig sägen schleifen...
2 Rohling in der mitte durchsägen 
3 achse und bleie einsetzten siehe bild
4 beide seiten wieder verkleben mit epoxi
5 2 schichten epoxi zum versiegeln 
6 Lackieren
7 wieder 2 schichten epoxi
so ungefähr


----------



## Lars91 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@swenson

na das doch ma gut das foto...#6 konnte mir das bislang noch nie so richtig vorstellen...
ich hab meine ösen immer aus fraht zusammen gezwirbelt und da bohrloch so klein gehalten das man sie richtig mit druck reindrehen konnte... das hat auch gehalte ist halt wie ne schraube...aber jetz wo ich ma so gesehn hab wie ihr das macht werde ich das mal so ausprobiern

noch ma zu dem balsaholz...
mir war das immer viel zu weich allerdings habi ch auch immer nur zich sichten klaarlack draufgeschmiert.
kann das sein das man den holzkörper mit dem epoxy erst so richtig hart macht?
#c


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson
wußte nicht daß Du Sandwitchmethode anwendest. Welchen Epoxy benutzt du dazu und womit trägst Du ihn auf?


----------



## sweenson (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

benutze den epoxi von conrad und trage denn wie lachsy mir gesagt hat mit nen Schwam auf das klapt ganz gut 
manchmal zersäge ich die nicht und schiebe den draht einfach durch da balsa schön weich ist klappt das auch meistens nur mann kommt nicht immer da raus wo mann will aber die löcher kann man ja wieder zu machen


----------



## sweenson (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars
das epoxi härtet das holz nich es bildet einfach nur eine harte Oberfläche mit normalen klarlack 1 komponentig kannste da nichts reißen


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy hast du mal probiert die Tauchschaufel mit einzugiessen?


----------



## Lachsy (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Lachsy hast du mal probiert die Tauchschaufel mit einzugiessen?



nein ich noch nicht, aber ich glaube andere hatte es schon mal gemacht. ich trau dem braten nicht, da bei mir auf der tauschschaufel die Ösen sind. Ausserdem besten meine wobbler auf 2 hälften, also kein vollguß

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lars91 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



sweenson schrieb:


> benutze den epoxi von conrad und trage denn wie lachsy mir gesagt hat mit nen Schwam auf das klapt ganz gut
> manchmal zersäge ich die nicht und schiebe den draht einfach durch da balsa schön weich ist klappt das auch meistens nur mann kommt nicht immer da raus wo mann will aber die löcher kann man ja wieder zu machen


 
sehr gut...haste mal den link von dem epoxy?
ein conrad ist ja in hannover das sind von hier nur 35km... 
wenn ich das zeug da mal kriege wär ich ja mal sehr froh, denn meinen wobbler liegen eigentlich alle als rohing im keller rum und die sind eigentlich auch ganz gut geworden...und die klaarlackbomben:q laufen auch janz jut.
und wie machst du das mit dem auftragen? mit einem schwamm? hat man da nicht viel zu viel binder/härter, der im schwamm ist und da nie wieder rauskommt und damit verloren geht?#c


----------



## Lachsy (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*






Artikel-Nr.: 240052 - 62 in je 100g  
Artikel-Nr.: 240273 - 62 in je 250g


----------



## sweenson (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich mach morgen mal nen foto von den epoxi flaschen
ich nehme ein schwamm und schneid denn in kleine stücke der ist hinter her hart und mann muss ihn wegschmeissen ist aber billiger als wenn mann jedesmal ein pinsel nimmt
und wichtig ist das man immer ein bisschen mehr härter als harz nimmt sonst bleibt die oberfläche klebrig


----------



## sweenson (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mit dem bild hat sich dann ja erledigt 
ich kauf mir immer die etwas grösseren verpackungseinheiten ist dann etwas billiger und kostet bei uns 20 tacken


----------



## ingo39 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
noch mal das Problem: Holzkörper Wasserfest machen:
habe mit Leinölfirniss-terpentingemisch gearbeitet: die Buchenholzkörper sind danach sehr schön glatt, leider nehmen 30g Holz 6g Öl auf wodurch die Masse zu schnell wächst, man kann kein Blei mehr reinmachen und schon die haken ziehen den Jerk dann runter. hat jemand noch einen guten Tipp, welche Vorbehandlung für Buche geieignet ist zum "wasserfest-machen"
hat jemand schon mal schwimmende jerks aud anderem, leichter Holz ohne durchgehende Ösen gebaut?

gruß ingo


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

primern und lackieren. Das Gewicht bleibt dann gleich


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soso, mit nem Schwamm also, auch ´ne Möglichkeit

Schaufel mit eingießen:
Habe ich früher immer gemacht nur mußte ich beim Lacken dann immer die Schaufel abkleben


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie trägst du denn das epoxi auf bondex?


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich mache das mit einer Dubbingnadel


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was soll das sein und wie ?


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt mal von jeden schritt ein foto gemacht sind allerding so um die 40 stück !
ist wohl zuviel um das hier rein zu stellen oder?


----------



## trout (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit den Foddos mach mal ruhig. 

Eine Dubbingnadel ist ein Werkzeug vom Fliegenbinden, welches eigentlich dazu dient Dubbing aus dem angewundenen Thorax zu zupfen. Andererseits wird sie zum Lackaufnehmen zum lackieren des Kopfknotens verwendet. Das Teil ist nichts besonderes. Halt nur ne Spitze Nadel mit einem handlichen Griff wie ein Bleistift dran. Kannst auch ein Stück blanken VA-Draht nehmen. Lässt sich leicht säubern, da glatte Oberfläche. Bei großen Flächen sicherlich zu kangwierig im gebrauch. Damt kann man auch gut kleine Luftblasen im Lack ausstechen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



ingo39 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal schwimmende jerks aud anderem, leichter Holz ohne durchgehende Ösen gebaut?
> 
> gruß ingo



ich antworte mal als laie hierauf, in der hoffnung dass es bei den experten nicht nur kopfschütteln hervorruft.

ich verwende nur schraubösen, bohre allerdings die 1mm bohrung noch mit ca 4 mm bohrer 2 mm tief nach, so dass die öse teilweise im holz verschwindet. dann epoxi. ich mache regelmäßig ausreißversuche , mir ist noch nie ne öse rausgerissen, auch nicht aus kiefer und sogar fichte. 
allerdings hab ich gerade erst ne packung sprengringe entsorgt, die rollten sich komplett auf, als ich mit 22 kg an ner 50er monofil zog. gemessen hab ich das mit ner zugwaage, wird so auf 10% genau stimmen
es gibt im zubehörhandel auch extra lange ösenschrauben, mir dem entsprechenden durchmesser vorgebohrt halte ich das für unkaputtbar.

wer bietet die besten sprengringe, innendurchmesser 4-6 mm? am besten mit tragkraftangabe.


----------



## Huchenfreak (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die besten Sprengrínge die ich bisher gesehen habe sind von A.H.F. Leitner Tragkraft 25kg


----------



## Matchking (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

Bei euren Erzählungen Wobbler selber zu bauen,
bin ich auch auf den Geschmack gekommen.
Was benötige ich denn dafür wenn ic hanfangen will? 
Besonders intressieren tut mich die Wahl einer vernünftigen
Airbrush-Pistole.

MfG Sören


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich stell die Bilder einfach mal rein


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die nächsten


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

..................................


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

......................................


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...................................


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

..........................


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

........................


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...............................


----------



## holle (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke!
sehr schön!!! #6

bilder sagen oft mehr als tausend worte!!!


----------



## Groby (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson

Schöne Fotostory!

Nur ich würde an deiner Stelle anstadt Hobbyglas Macrolon verwenden, das bricht nicht.

Ich habe selber früher Hobbyglas verwendet und habe sehr viele gebrochene Schaufeln gehabt und jetzt mit Macrolon noch keine einzige!


----------



## sweenson (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist eigendlich sehr Flexibel hattest du vielleicht ein anderes Hobbyglas?


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6@ Sweenson

Super Anleitung, obwohl ich persönlich bedenken hätte die Tauchschaufel nach dem epoxieren anzubringen wegen evtl. ablatzungen.

Aber es scheint zu funktionieren.

Top weiter so


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson

ich würde nicht das bastelglas bzw Plexiglas nehmen. Selbst die amis raten davon ab

hiernochwas für tauchschaufeln

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/making_crankbait_lips.pdf


----------



## holle (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da kann ich auch nochwas beisteuern

http://www.superspinner.carlson-net.de/downloads/schablonen.pdf


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke holger ist abgespeichert 

achso wollte noch was zum bastelglas sagen, ich habe mein markrolon für 7€ inklusive versand für 2 platten 2 mm und 1 platte 1mm bekommen.

also wenn einer kommen sollte das ist viel teurer das zieht nicht :q  :vik: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson 
ja schöne Bilder! 
was eine Dubbingnadel ist wurde nun schon gut erklärt. Natürlich eignet sie sich nur für kleine Wobbler wegen der Fläche und man muß sehr schnell arbeiten. Das geht nur mit dem bindestock zum einklemmen des Wobblers. man hat die hände frei und braucht ihn nicht mit der Zange ständig festhalten. Vielleicht tut´s auch ein einfacher Schraubstock aber den Bindestock kann ich schnell mal umdrehen oder zur Seite stellen. Ideal sind gleich 2 Bindestöcke. Dann kann ein Wobbler trocknen wärend ich am anderen arbeite. Also ich habe 2 Bindestöcke 
eigendlich sogar noch mehr. Will einer mir einen abkaufen?


----------



## sweenson (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> danke holger ist abgespeichert
> 
> achso wollte noch was zum bastelglas sagen, ich habe mein markrolon für 7€ inklusive versand für 2 platten 2 mm und 1 platte 1mm bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
wo hast du es bestellt?


----------



## Lachsy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bekommst ne PN


----------



## Lars91 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson

#6 sehr schön mit deinen fotos...sowas sollte öfter mal wer machen:vik: 
ich weiß ja nich ob ICH dem meister einen tip geben darf...#c 

Aber ich machs jez einfach mal: das Balsholz lässt sich seh gut mit einer rasierklinge bearbeiten...kenn das vom posenbau mit balsa -------->BONDEX...wo bleiben die fotos von deinen neuen??? :q 

aber echt nett hat ja sicher auch n bisschen arbeit gemacht die ganze fotos zu machen-naja ich hab sie alle abgespeichert:k


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lars91 schrieb:


> Aber ich machs jez einfach mal: das Balsholz lässt sich seh gut mit einer rasierklinge bearbeiten.



|gaehn: Da sind Schnittwunden vorprogramiert. Es sei denn man benutzt einen Halter, Aber ein Cuttermesser ist bestimmt genauso gut


----------



## Lars91 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ollek: jojo wenn man ein grobmotoriker ist...|rolleyes aber wofür gibt es einen keller in dem man ich was basteln kann... oben und an der seite ein kantholz und feddig... also ich hatte glaubich nie eine schnittwunde:g

und jez denk ma über die schärfe einer rasierklinge und die eines cutters nach...;-)
nein ich will ja hier nicht frech werden


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lars91 schrieb:


> und jez denk ma über die schärfe einer rasierklinge und die eines cutters nach...;-)
> nein ich will ja hier nicht frech werden



Jo denk mal drüber nach#h


----------



## Lars91 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie gesagt war nich böse gemeint...:m 

aber ist halt schon ein großer Unterschied mit der rasierklinge geht man da durch wie durch butter allerdings is die so dünn das die sehr schnell verbiegt...


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lars

Warum ich das Schreibe, bei uns in der Familie bzw auch im Bekanntenkreis gibt es Tischler bzw. sogar Tischlermeister.

Hast du einem Tischler mal die Hand gegeben? |supergri Mach das mal.

Und das sind mit Sicherheit keine "Grobmotoriker"
Selbst bei dem Bild von Sweenson hab ich schon ne Gänsehaut bekommen.
Und wie du sicher selbst schon bemerkt hast 



Lars91 schrieb:


> ist halt schon ein großer Unterschied mit der rasierklinge geht man da durch wie durch butter allerdings is die so dünn das die sehr schnell verbiegt...



.... und auch bricht , und dann hat man den Salat.
Bei allem was man tut sollte man so sicher arbeiten das es auch auf dauer gut geht.#6 Dann klappts auch mit den Wobblern.


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

momentan beschäftige ich mich viel mit Malerei. Außerdem nimmt mich mein neuer Job ziemlich in Beschlag.
Mit Rasierklingen habe ich auch schon geschnitzt, aber leider werden die noch schneller stupf. Ich abe die eine Seite immer mit Malerkrepp gegen ungewollte Schnittwunden verklebt.Das ging auch immer gut, aer billig sind die auch nicht und so bin ih wieder auf den NT-Cutter umgestiegen. Zum Sägen nehme ich gerne die Sägeblätter von Eisensägen.


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich abe die eine Seite immer mit Malerkrepp gegen ungewollte Schnittwunden verklebt.



Hi Bondex

Ja was ich meinte waren aber Schnittwunden in der Hand,da halte ich blanke Rasierklingen doch für zu gefährlich.  Zumal wie du sagst sie schnell Stumpf werden.

Ich hatte auch mal eine Zeit die Wobbler so gebaut wie Sweenson, nur habe ich die rohlinge aus 2 Leisten die ich zuvor mit einem kleinem Tupfer Sekundenkleber versehen habe Hergestellt.
Nach fertigstellung der äusseren Form konnte man die Klebepunkte gefahrlos mit einem Cutter wieder Trennen und hatte 2 makelose Seiten vor sich liegen.

Habe schon gesehen das du sehr viel Malst, ich habe früher auch mal sehr viel Acrylmalerei betrieben. manchmal wünschte ich ich hätte mehr zeit , da es ein sehr entspannendes Hobby ist.
Naja werde wohl bald mal wieder was in der Richtung machen.


----------



## Saugschmerle (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ all

*Hilfe*, ich brauche eine Bezugsquelle für *Edelstahlschraubösen*, die kleinen mit dem Holzgewinde.

Im Baumarkt bei uns gibt es nur noch verzinkte und welche aus Messing.:c 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus! #h 

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Lachsy (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kannste in holland bestellen
http://www.lureparts.nl/


----------



## Saugschmerle (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Lachsy 
für die prompt Antwort.#h 

Dort habe ich früher schon mal Gummikomponenten gekauft.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## noose (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> kannste in holland bestellen
> http://www.lureparts.nl/



|uhoh: Ach du grüne 9e habe die Preise |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@noose so teuer finde ich die garnicht, und ausserdem was willste machen wenn kein Händler sie hier anbietet?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Martin001 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> *Hilfe*, ich brauche eine Bezugsquelle für *Edelstahlschraubösen*, die kleinen mit dem Holzgewinde.


 
Schau doch mal hier vorbei: http://www.germantackle.de/Jerkbait-Wobbler-Bau:::24.html

Gr.Martin


----------



## sweenson (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei dem sturm brauch mann gar kein Wasser um die Wobbler zu testen einfach in den wind halten und schauen wie die laufeigenschaften sind


----------



## noose (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy

Nein die Schraubösen mein ich auch nicht, sondern eher die Wobblerbausätze

Oder sind da mehr als einer pro Pack drinn. Kann leider die Sprache nicht so richtig


----------



## holle (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



noose schrieb:


> @ Lachsy
> ... Kann leider die Sprache nicht so richtig



kannst oben rechts auf englisch umstellen falls das verständlicher ist 


@martin

12 cent für eine schrauböse !!!??? #d


----------



## trout (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auf www.lureparts.nl oben rechts steht neben NL ein graues UK ->>klick da mal. Hab dort nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Oder schreib direkt an Oscar ne Mail. Der kann auch etwas deutsch und ist hilfsbereit.


----------



## holle (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



trout schrieb:


> auf www.lureparts.nl oben rechts steht neben NL ein graues UK ->>klick da mal. Hab dort nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> * Oder schreib direkt an Oscar ne Mail. Der kann auch etwas deutsch und ist hilfsbereit.*



kann ich dick unterschreiben! sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich.


----------



## noose (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx


----------



## Martin001 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Holle,hatte nicht auf den Preis geachtet also weiter in Holland bestellen.

Gr.Martin


----------



## Lars91 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

morgen,

wo bekommt ihr eigentlich euer balsaholz her?(bondex u. sweenson)
ich hab immer das genommen was wir im keller liegen hatten...
aber langsam isses alle...|kopfkrat


----------



## sweenson (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei conrad gibt es das ..bei uns zumindestens 20mmx20mm x500mm 1,80 glaub ich


----------



## Lars91 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für die schnelle antwort was kostet der spass?


----------



## sweenson (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau mal bei conrad.de 
und gib als suchbegriff balsa ein


----------



## Lars91 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|uhoh: achso 1,80...
schuldigung habich verpeilt


----------



## Lars91 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja habs gefunden
irgendwie funktioniern die conrad links immer nicht kommt immer ein error:v 
aber danke dür deinen tipp ich werd auf jeden fall ma rein gehn wenn ich wieder in hannover bin.
epoxy und balsaholz...
ich glaube ich werde das 30X30 nehmen das glaubich besser für die art von wobblern die ich vorhab zu bauen.
wo gibsn das bei euch? ganz normal rc modellbau ooder?
naja wenn ich das holz inner hand hab merk ich ja ob ich evtl eine andere größe brauch
DANKE FÜR DEN TIP#6 :vik:


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lars91
ich arbeite nur ganz selten mit Balsa. Nehme fast immer Kunstschaum, Kiefer oder Pappel. Manchmal auch Aluminium


----------



## Soumi (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex
welchen kunstschaum verwendest du ?
hab versuche gemacht,der schaum war zu weich!


----------



## Lars91 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achsooo ich dachte immer du nimmst balsa...
naja ich hab mir heut 2 kanthölzer gekauft
[@sweenson: doch 20X20#6 ]
hatte grad meinen ersten versuch mit dem epoxy....
es war ein debakel:q :q :q 
die soße is überall hin nur nich da wo sie sollte:q 
naja aber geht...
foto folgt aber ich sachs euch gleich, er is einfarbig -.-
naja als erster versuch halt...
und nochma @ bondex: waaaaaas aluminium? das doch ma stark:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich nehme ganz normales hellblaues Styrodur oder wie das Zeug heißt. Ist aber nicht ganz billig aber immer noch günstiger als Balsa


----------



## Lars91 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so war grad unten und hab nach meinem wobbler gekuckt...
VERDAMMT!!!!!!!
die öberfläche is alles andere als glatt....:v |gr: :c  
mist.. sieht so aus als ob den wer angegrabbelt hat, als es noch nicht trocken war. aber war keine dran... hab ma so überlegt:
-blasen "eingerührt" hab ich nicht...
-das mischungsverhältnis könnte falsch sein....ich hab immer einfach noch was draufgeschmiert weil es zu wenig war! ja ich weiß das ist nicht so toll aber bin halt ein anfänger|uhoh: 
-es könnte sein das es zu viel war und es so nicht trocknet/aushärtet...


hmmmmm...andere probleme dürfte es eigentlich nicht geben...
würde mich freuen wenn mir irgendwer eine rat geben könnte....


----------



## holle (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lars91 schrieb:


> ......
> -es könnte sein das es zu viel war und es so nicht trocknet/aushärtet...



könnte nicht sein, da 2-komponenten-epox auch in dicken von zentimetern aushärtet. das ist der vorteil von 2-komponenten-systemen, es brauch keine luft zum trocknen sondern der lack härtet durch chemische reaktion nach mischung aus. man könnte im prinzip auch ein limoglas epox anrühren und deckel drauf machen. nach paar stunden ist es trotzdem ausgehärtet.

es könnte eine nicht fettfreie oberfläche gewesen sein, oder falsche mischungsverhältnisse, oder unzureichend ausgetrocknete farbe. 

kannst ja mal ein foto und nahaufnahme posten. da sieht man vielleicht den fehler. und welches epox-system nimmst du?


----------



## Matchking (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Moin!!! #h 

Wenn ich mir eure ganzen selfemade Wobbler angucke bekomme ich auch Lust mal selber welche zu erschaffen.  
Sitze nun schon an AutoCAD und entwerfe mögliche Körperformen!
Da ich auch sehr gerne mit Mini-Wobbler ala Rapala,Nils-Master und Dorado an schmalen zugewuchereten und schwer zu beangelnden Bächen,Flüssen auf die Pirsch gehe will ich auch mal versuchen,ob ich nicht das ein oder andere Unikat selber hingebastelt bekomme.
;+ 
Allerdings fehlt mir dazu außer Holz, Sprühpistole, Haken, Draht und Plexiglas der Rest.
Mich würde intressieren welche Farbe ich benutzen kann???-Revel?
und welche anderen Sachen ich noch dazu brauche.
Habe z.B. gehört das 2-Komponenten Epoxy besser vom Trocknungsverhalten sein soll als normaler.

Wäre echt klasse wenn jemand hier im Forum mal ne kleibe Liste aufstellen könnte mit dem ganzen Kram was man sich anschaffen sollte!!

MfG Sören


----------



## Lars91 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

joa gut das mit der farbe könnte sein...
hab plaka farbe genommen|uhoh: :q 

joa nahaufnahmen folgen...ich warte erstmma ab, bis er volständig getrocknet ist


danke für deine beschreibung jez kann ich die möglichkeiten für das problem immerhin ein bisschen einschränken#6

nochmal ne andere frage: ich weiß das gehört hier eigentlich nicht her aber da ihr ja alle angler seid...
ich hab mir eine feeder rute gekauft. als ich damit geangelt habe hab ich auch ein paar gefangen aber irgendwie nur zufällig gehakt...deshalb meine frage: wie haut ihr an beim angeln mit futterkorb. hab irgendwo mal gelesen das es mehr ein gleichmäsiger zug sein sollte und kein schlag...??!?!?!?!


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lars91 schrieb:


> nochmal ne andere frage: ich weiß das gehört hier eigentlich nicht her aber da ihr ja alle angler seid...
> ich hab mir eine feeder rute gekauft. als ich damit geangelt habe hab ich auch ein paar gefangen aber irgendwie nur zufällig gehakt...deshalb meine frage: wie haut ihr an beim angeln mit futterkorb. hab irgendwo mal gelesen das es mehr ein gleichmäsiger zug sein sollte und kein schlag...??!?!?!?!


son threat gabs hier im ab erst von nen paar monaten. benutz ma die suchfunktion, da findest du einiges!


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Matchking 
also jeder hier baut seine Wobbler anders. Jeder postet hier auch welche Materialien er nimmt. Wie Du vorgehen willst hängt von Dir selber ab.
Mein Material ist: Edelstahldraht, Dachdeckerblei, 2K Epoxy, Styrodur und Autobasislack. Vielmehr brauchst für den Anfang nicht


----------



## sweenson (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann man das styrodur zeugs gut bearbeiten mit schleifpapier und co oder wie?


----------



## Matchking (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Danke für deine kurze Einweisung.
Dieses Sryrodur ist wie ich aus den ganzen beiträgen herauslesen konnte eine Art Hartschaum für den Modellbau.
Ist das richtig???

Habe mir zum anfang erstmal ein 12mm Brett Pappelholz besorgt.
Hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gesammelt.
Und beim Aldi gab es eine Art Billig-Drehmel den musste ich mir auch erstmal zulegen.
Wie sieht das eigentlich aus...
muss ich den Wobblerkörper einmal mittig teilen, um die Achse und die austarierung durch das Blei einbringen zu können???
Oder kann ich auch einfach mit dem Drehmel einenhalb durch den Körper gehenden Einschnitt machen in den ich die Achse und das Blei einsetze und dann mit Holzspachtel oder Epoxi wieder verschließe???
Oder hat das eventuell Auswirkungen auf die Festigkeit des wobblers oder das Laufverhalten???

MfG Sören


----------



## Lars91 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne das würde ich eher nicht machen...
mach das man schön wie könig bondex klappt gut
ich bin ja auchn n neuling...und es klappt wunderbar so. ich nehm immer sek kleber dann dauerts nich so langê
war grad im keller und hab gebaut...auch mit 2 hälften...
wir ham da auch noch son schönes werkzeug---nennt sich dekupiersäge(oder wie das geschrieben wird):q damit geht das wunderbar mit der teilung...
hab auch fotos gemacht allerdings mit ner SCHE** webcam also nich über die quali meggern


----------



## sweenson (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich dachte bondex arbeitet auch mit durchgehenden achsen und nicht so steck-klebe zeugs!
Diese schraubösen finde ich nicht gut wenn man die hinterher verstellen will bricht der kleber und die öse löst sich!


----------



## Lars91 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich dachte er macht das mit aufsägen achse rein und zukleben wie bei deninem fotobericht...
ich hab auch keine schraubösen!!!! das doch der größte mist...
nich ich hab den halbiert und das gestänge rein und wieder zu geklebt. machst du doch auch so oder nicht?


----------



## Matchking (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, eine Dekopiersäge hab ich auch zur Verfügung.
Das ist echt praktisch.Somi ist garantiert,wenn ich vor dem bearbeiten des Wobblerkorpers den Sägeschnitt für die Tauchscheufel in die noch nicht bearbeitete Holzleiste oder ins Kunstsstoffmaterial oder was auch immer mache das diese auch
genau gerade ist.
Habe bei Bondex diese lackierten Schuppen gesehen.
Das ist doch Fliegengitter, wo rüberlackiert wurde,oder???
Ich sitze jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit am Rechner und entwerfe immer wieder neue Körperformen-Bin schon total bastelgeil!!!


----------



## sweenson (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@LARS 
achso auf deinen 0,04 pixel bildern sah es so aus als ob es schraubösen sind:q


----------



## sweenson (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@matchking 
"BASTELGEIL"  leg nen Taschentuch daneben sonst gibts Flecken!!


----------



## geforce100 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
hab mich aus lauter Langeweile auch mal wieder ans Basteln gewagt und bin mit meinem jetzigen Resultat auch halbwegs zurfrieden.Nun gehts nur noch ans lackieren und ich wollte euch mal fragen was eure Top-Farben sind? Ich weiß das ist zwar alles Gewässerabhängig aba ich wollte mir nur mal einen Anreiz holen. Da ich mit der Dose lackiere bin ich in der Farbauswahl relativ weit eingeschränkt und habe mich erstmal für weiß entschieden, da ich auf weiße Wobbler immer recht gut gefangen habe.Den Kopf wollte ich eventuell noch mit rotem Sprühnebel "verfeinern".
Hättet ihr noch Alternativen die mit Spraydose realisierbar sind?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Matchking (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson

ich versuche mich zu beherrschen!!!

noch ne kleine Frage...
was haltet ich von Revell Airbrushpistolen und Kompressoeren zum 
lackieren von Wobblern???

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht???


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Matchking schrieb:


> noch ne kleine Frage...
> was haltet ich von Revell Airbrushpistolen und Kompressoeren zum
> lackieren von Wobblern???
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht???



personlich nicht viel, Farben hatte ich schon mal benutzt. Aber bin von revell farben weg. Ausserdem ist das zu teuer. Ist aber nur meine meinung

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Soumi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mir einen kompressor im baumarkt gekauft,er kostet mit steckverbindungen und druckminderer um die 120€


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Soumi schrieb:


> hab mir einen kompressor im baumarkt gekauft,er kostet mit steckverbindungen und druckminderer um die 120€




damit arbeitest du aber bestimmt im keller oder? die dinger aus dem baumarkt sind doch voll laut oder?
hier die bei uns haben ab 99 DB aufwärts.
deshalb mein kleiner leiser


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine wobbeln besser als die gekauften möchte ich sagen. Damit das aber so wird braucht´s etwas Übung. Die Größe und die Stellung der Schaufel wie die Anordnung der Öse sind sehr wichtig. Die Bebleiung auch. Ich habe lange gebraucht bis ich das ausgewogene Verhältnis Wobblergröße zu Größe und breite der Schaufel herauszuarbeiten. Auf meinem Block (Home-Page) findest Du eine Anleitung wie man Wobbler noch nachträglich richtig  einstellen kann.


----------



## Soumi (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy
mit nem 24 l tank auf 8 bar reduziert auf 1-3 bar kannst du recht lange arbeiten bis der kompressor wieder anspringt, und dann füllt er von 4-8 bar wieder auf(1min).
ist voll ok für mich.


----------



## Soumi (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@toller hecht
biege doch mal die nasenöse nach unten!wenn die zuweit oben angebracht ist wobbelt auch nichts.
für die grundlagen beim wobblerbau würde ich das buch vom hans nordin besorgen
da steht drin wie es geht.
wenn du erfahrungen gesammelt hast baust du eh nach deiner nase


----------



## sweenson (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lese dir einfach die letzten 178 seiten durch da sind viele tips und tricks es lohnt sich die seiten echt mal zu lesen!!


----------



## Romek (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Toller Hecht,

Sweenson irrt sich ( Sweenson, bitte nehme es mir nicht übel), Du sollst alle Seiten lesen! Wie fast alle von uns. Mit Sicherheit findest Du Antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Grüße Romek


----------



## sweenson (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab alles gelesen nur von der masse an infos kann man nicht alles behalten oder noch mal eben nachlesen!


----------



## Lars91 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ey ihr habt echt nichts besseres zu tun oder????:q :q :q 

SO SVEENSON UND JETZT ZU DIR:
wenn du noch einmal was gegene meine fotos sagst..... |gr: |evil:#q :c #d |uhoh: :r 

nein scherz aber wie gesagt hab im moment nix bessers:q :q :q 

allerdings finde ich schon das man erkennen kann das das messingdraht is außerdem würde ich es glaube ich nich aufsegen wenn ich schraubösen nehmen würde....
hast dun knick inner pupille:q :q :q  SCHÖRTZ


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt wird´s ein Laberthreat#d 
Finde ich schade#c


----------



## Matchking (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Boardies!!!

So.... ich war eben erstmal im Baumarkt und habe mich erstmal zum Wobblerbauen ein bisschen ausgestattet.
Habe mir einen Satz Schnitzmesser zugelegt, Schleifapier, Kugelfräser in Durchmesser 2.4 , 1.6 und 0.8mm für meinen Drehmel
 ein bisschen Schleifpapier und Plexiglas zum Gewächshausdächer machen (das Zeug ist in einer Länge von einem Meter ziehmlich wabbelig aber habe schonmal eine Tauchschaufel ausgeschnitten, dann merkt man davon gar nichts mehr. Es hat eine Dicke von 1.25 mm und lässt sich echt klasse schneiden)
Nun fehlt mir nur noch Balsaholz oder Kunststoff.
Habe heute schonmal eine Schablone auf eine 12er Brett Pappelhol übertragen ausgesägt und geschliffen.
Bin mit meinen ersten Versuchen schon sehr zufrieden.
Aber ich versuche es auch nochmal mit Abachie oder wie das Holz heißt.-bekomme ich vom Werstischler!
Welche Stärken nehmt ihr eigentlich an Edelstahldraht für eure Wobblerachsen???

MfG Sören


----------



## Romek (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Matchking

Ich verwende für Wobbler bis: 6 cm- 0,7 mm 
                                         7-10 cm- 0,8 mm
                                        10-15 cm- 0,9 mm
                                        16-20 und länger- 1-1,2 mm
                                        Dentaldraht federhart

Viel Erfolg Romek


----------



## Matchking (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dentaldraht???-Das Kram für Zahnspangen???
Meine Mutter arbeitet beim Zahnarzt,.....da muss ich mal Nachhaken!!!-DAnke für diesen Tip!!!


----------



## Big Man (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Romek schrieb:


> @ Matchking
> 
> Ich verwende für Wobbler bis: 6 cm- 0,7 mm
> 7-10 cm- 0,8 mm
> ...


 
Und wo bekommt man den her wenn man kein Vitamin B zu Zahnarzt hat.
Bei Obi habe ich bisher nur 0,8 V2A bekommen der doch ein büschen dünne is.


----------



## holle (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

modellbau-draht .

v2a-draht zu sehr guten preisen.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin.
mal ne frage: wiso verwendet ihr derart dicken draht??
ich verwende für wobbler bis 9cm 0,3 bis 0,4mm dicken v2a draht.
und für wobbler ab 10cm 0,8mm v2a


----------



## Soumi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo 
warum macht ihr so einen stress wegen der drahtstärke?
ich nutze für alle meine wobbler 1mm draht.gewicht muss eh rein.


----------



## Romek (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ alle

Dentaldraht kaufe ich in Polen. Es gibt dort eine Ladenkette CEZAL ( sie betreibt medizinische Ausrüstung ), wo man ohne Gewerbeschein kaufen kann. 

Romek


----------



## Big Man (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dankeschön für die links


----------



## sweenson (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also.. ich habe mir überlegt ob ich mir nicht eine art Gussform aus gips giessen kann die dann in 2 hälften mit einen zuleitungskanal und diese dann mit bauschaum befülle!
aber 
1.lässt sich bauschaum gut bearbeiten und ist es überhaupt geeignet? (verträglichkeit mit epoxi?)
2.wie stelle ich am besten die form her? ( verbindet sich holz mit gips wenn ich es um ein aus holz bestehenden Rohling gieße?)
oder welches material lässt sich eventuell in eine Form bringen was auftreibend ist wie balsa und co?


----------



## holle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holz verbindet sich nicht mit gips wenn du es mit vaseline einschmierst. bauschaum geht einigermassen aber eher ungeeignet. besser ist polyuretanschaum.

meine kunststoff-jerks giesse ich aus einem gemisch aus biresin
und microspheres (leichtfüllstoff).

(Microspheres werden zur Herstellung von leichten, sehr gut schleifbaren Spachtelmassen, sowie zur Herstellung von Hohlkehlen verwendet.
Durch den hohen Luftanteil der Microspheres wird die Dichte, gegenüber ungefülltem Harz, wesentlich verringert.)

für den anfang ist gips ok.
als form-masse würde ich aber anstatt gips dann eher raumtemperaturvernetzendes (rtv) 2-komponenten-silikonkautschuk verwenden. lasst sich super verarbeiten.


----------



## sweenson (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke holle
wo bekomme ich das..raumtemperaturvernetzendes (rtv) 2-komponenten-silikonkautschuk .....?
Wird der Rohling dann komplet eingegossen oder nur jeweils eine hälfte?


----------



## holle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auf alle fälle zweiteilig, wie willste sonst ohne die form zu zerstören den rohling rausholen.
also zum formenbau hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle nur diese anleitung gefunden. vorgehen wie bei der anleitung, jedoch nicht vergessen die "steiger" (luftkanäle) und den "anguss" (eingiessloch) zu platzieren.






*hat jemand von den anderen selbstgiessern vielleicht eine geeignetere formenbau-anleitung?
lachsy, pelznase,groby?

*hatte mal eine perfekte wobbler-formenbau-und-giess-anleitung auf tackle-underground gesehen und auch gespeichert. aber die ist dort nicht mehr auf dem server. allerdings habe ich sie noch als dateien auf festplatte. kann ich aber nicht reinstellen wegen copyright usw... 

oder ich muss mal eine anleitung machen und reinstellen. |uhoh:

achso, rtv-silikonkautschuk gibts bei ebay und in diversen bastel-läden. auch bei marronnier wo es das resin gibt.


----------



## holle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*hier* hab ich nochwas gefunden.


----------



## sweenson (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke 

aber wo befestige ich den die Haken bei dem cocker spaniel?
muss man warscheinlich so ausbleien das der Schwanz wackelt!


----------



## Lachsy (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holger, du weist ja das meine Wobbler ja nur eine kopie vom Roy seine wobbler sind. Ach die seite gibts wieder, er baut jetzt blinker , nur so am rande.

Im prinzip habe ich es gemacht wie du, da meine ja aus 2 teilen bestehn.
hat vorteile in der bebleiung und für die rasseln.

holger wir bauen ja so wie hier
http://www.angelvereine.de/index.php?action=11&view=397

zum abgiessen habe sie in normaler knete gelegt, aus dem bastelladen. Dann mit dem silikon von ebay gegossen. 

Als kleine anleitung kann man auch aus der Angelpraxis das nehmen wo es um pilkergiessen geht.


mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



sweenson schrieb:


> danke
> 
> aber wo befestige ich den die Haken bei dem cocker spaniel?
> muss man warscheinlich so ausbleien das der Schwanz wackelt!



"walk the dog" sag ich nur :q

@ lachsy

is richtig. so machen wir das beim jerkbaitbau.:vik:

nur denke ich beim mini-wobbler-bau sind zweiteilige formen für den *vollguss* besser.
das wird ja sonst ein grausames gefriemel mit zwei mini-hälften. . .
der durchgehende stahldraht hält ja beim vollguss die statik, da sollte es keine probleme geben. 
allerdings würde ich ab 6cm dann auch lieber wieder den zwei-hälften-guss bevorzugen da man besser bestücken kann.

wo bleibt der kommentar von pelznase?
du hast doch schon eigene wobbler gegossen und somit  erfahrungen zu berichten 

ps: hab gleich mal auf roy´s seite geschaut... 
da isser wieder...


----------



## Lachsy (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holger ich bastel ja keine minis...........ist mir zuviel frikelei  da bleibe ich bei den grösseren wobblern.

ich habe hier ein normalen durchsichtigen yozuri, mache ich mal ein bild von vieleicht bringt es jemand auf ideen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das hier bringt auf ideen! 









1, floating Rapala, 
2, sinking Rapala,
3, Rapala Husky Jerk, 
4, Rapala Long Cast Minnow, 
5, Cabala’s Suspending Minnow (Auslaufmodell)
6, BassMaster Suspending , 
7, Bass Pro XPS Suspending, 
8, Yo-Zuri, 
9, Boomer Long A, 
10, Lucky Craft Pointer, 
11, Lucky Craft Flash Minnow, 
12, Smithwick Super Rogue,  
13, Smithwick Signature Rogue


----------



## Lachsy (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holger nur haben wir leider alle nicht ein Röntgengerät zu hause, wo man seinen Lieblingswobbler mal ebend drunterlegt 

und zerschneiden will man die guten ja nicht, aber die schlechten müssen ab und an bei mir dran glauben


----------



## sweenson (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Komponenten-Si...oryZ8433QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
müsste das hier sein nur der Preis stört mich !
Gibt es billige alternativen?


----------



## sweenson (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann man vielleicht mit dem Silicon was mann zum abdichten und so nimmt eine form herstellen ?


----------



## trout (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch was zum gucken.  

http://xoomer.alice.it/cjbur/a_xray.htm


----------



## holle (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



sweenson schrieb:


> kann man vielleicht mit dem Silicon was mann zum abdichten und so nimmt eine form herstellen ?



bei sowas nicht wirklich, da das baumarkt-zeuch zu gel-artig ist und auch recht ungenau.

das silikon muss niedrigviskos, also recht flüssig sein.
gute erfahrungen haben wir mit silimint gemacht. 
super verarbeitungseigenschaften!


kann ich nur empfehlen.



2 x 1.000 g Silimint 1:1 34,14 ¤
2 x 3.000 g Silimint 1:1 100,00 ¤
2 x 6.000 g Silimint 1:1 196,00 ¤

Silimint ist ein platinvernetzendes Silikon mit Shore Härte 18-20
Reißdehnung 292%
Reißfestigkeit 2,36
Weiterreißwiederstand 6,0
Schrumpffaktor <0,2

zu bestellen bei:

direkt-depot
Jörg Borges
Kastanienstraße 4
29303 Bergen

Tel: 05051-97547
Fax: 05051-97548
Email: direkt-depot(at)gmx.de

das (at) ist ein @, verändert wegen gewissen suchdingern die spam verschicken... #6

@ trout

die seiten der köderbau-italiener dort sind echt spitze. bin da auch schon seit letztem jahr immer am schauen was die so machen. 
am besten find ich die sachen von loris ferrari. 

sehr anschauenswert!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau dieses silikon habe ich auch benutzt, es eignet sich super. wenn man bedenkt wieviel abgüße man aus einer Form bekommt, relativiert sich der preis ,wenn er sich erstmal hoch anhört.

und noch ne eigenbauseite http://www.kalastus.com/keskustelu/messages/16/17740.html?1137072810

lesen wird schwierig aber bilder schaun können wir alle 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sweenson (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.angelvereine.de/index.php?action=11&view=397

wie ist denn dieser flüssigkunstoff oder was ihr da reingiesst
schwimmend?


----------



## holle (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein *gemisch* aus 2-komponenten-kunstharz und leichtfüllstoff.
wenn du den leichtf.stoff weglässt sind sie sinkend. *der leichtf.stoff bringt die schwimmfähigkeit*.
ohne leichtf.stoff ist das kunstharz-gemisch fast wie wasser flüssig.
mit leichtf.stoff ist es minimal dickflüssiger.

es dauert ca 20 minuten bis das zeug hart und entformbar ist.
nach dem mischen hast du ca 2 minuten zeit zu giessen, dann wirds schon langsam fester. also pro köder kleine portionen zurechtmischen und sofort giessen.
2 *volumenteile *(nicht gewichtsteile)kunstharz und ein volumenteil microspheres geben einen schwimmfähigen köder ab. wenn das noch zu schwer sein sollte kann man bis zu 3 volumenteilen leichtf.stoff auf das kunstharzgemisch geben.
das ist dann schon so leicht (oder leichter?) wie balsaholz und trotzdem sehr fest.


----------



## silbi (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch ne abresse wo ihr eure artikel her bekommt.
www.ebalda.de

das ist zwar ne profifirma aber die sind super net am telefon. 

zum Vollguss:
der holle hat recht damit das man nen zweiteiligen besser ausbleien kann, aber Probleme mit der Stabilität sind ein absoluter Witz. Wobbler mit 15mm Durchmesser mit durchgehender Stahlachse von 1mm kannst du mit 20kg belasten ohne das was bricht. Mach das mal mit nem Balsawobbler. Die Form für den Vollgusswobler ist zwar aufwendiger zum herstellen. Aber das gießen der Wobbler ist perfekt. Bis man den draht in die 2 teile eingepasst hat, he ma jo eine an de Waffel.


----------



## micha438 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



silbi schrieb:


> Hier noch ne abresse wo ihr eure artikel her bekommt.
> www.ebalda.de
> 
> das ist zwar ne profifirma aber die sind super net am telefon.
> ...


 


Besenstiel, Gussformen alles Unsinn:

Einfach nen paar grosse Drillinge durch die OMA ziehen und fertig ist der grösst und fängigste Grandma Wobbler


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe ich schon mein 2 flipflop gezeigt?

weis ich jetzt nicht #c 

http://img462.*ih.us/img462/4295/p11105146qd.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Soumi (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy
sieht gut aus !von schminke?


----------



## Lachsy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne aus der sprühdose 

ist dieser lack auf schwarzen untergrund






je nach untergrund ändert er die farbe

mfg Lachsy


----------



## wolfgang öhler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo du hier ist der hechtenstuzer aus wien gib alls erste schicht wasserfesten kaltleim darauf


----------



## Ketama (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute|wavey:,
die Firma die Silbi meint heißt Ebalta nicht Ebalda
www.ebalta.de
Aber wie schon geschrieben die sind super nett und helfen
gerne weiter.
Der Gußkunststoff der von denen am geeignetsten ist
ist der SG 130 und Härter Pur 11. 
Man kann in den sehr gut verschiedene Füllstoffe einbringen.
Er ist nach dem Aushärten elfenbeinfarben und hat somit die optimale Grundeigenschaften zum aufbringen von Farbe (leuchtkraft)
Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Ketama (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach vor lauter Eifer ganz vergessen,
Lachsy wo hast du die Augen für dein Kunstwerk her??
Sorry fals Ihr das schon in dem Tread erwähnt habt aber 
181 Seiten durch schauen ist doch sehr viel Zeit!
Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Lachsy (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sind ganz normale klebeaugen, bekommste beim angeladen, ich glaube die waren aus der fliegenbindeabteilung .


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ketama (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Lachsy#h,

danke jetzt weiß ich mehr#6.
Hat jemand vielleicht ne Adresse im Net wo man die 
bestellen kann?

Danke für alles
Ketama


----------



## Lachsy (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau mal bei angeln ussat, da bekommste auch Wackelaugen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hier hätten wir , nennen wir ihn  Jamaica wobber  im rohzustand :vik: 

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/1713/p1110583iz6.jpg


----------



## geforce100 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
hat einer von euch mal nen Wobbler komplett schwarz lackiert?
Wenn ja, hat schonmal einer darauf gefangen?würd mich mal interessieren, denn man hört ja wohl viel gutes über schwarze Köder.

Gruß geforce100


----------



## Saugschmerle (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ all

Ich suche Edelstahlösen zum eingiessen. Hat jemand eine Bezugsadresse. Die Messingösen gehören nicht so zu meinen Favoriten.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## sweenson (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mach die selber ist nicht schwer und nicht so teuer!!


----------



## Saugschmerle (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sweenson

kann man schon machen, aber da wird halt einer nicht wie der andere, dann muss ich wieder an der Formteilung fummeln und habe eventuell mehr Nacharbeit.

So ein 100er Beutel ist halt auch bald aufgebraucht,bei 3-4 Ösen pro Köder.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Lachsy (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Saugschmerle schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Ich suche Edelstahlösen zum eingiessen. Hat jemand eine Bezugsadresse. Die Messingösen gehören nicht so zu meinen Favoriten.
> 
> Gruß Saugschmerle



schauste bei hakuma, da bekommste sie

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Saugschmerle (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp.#h 

Ich habe die Seite schon öfter aufgerufen, habe aber nicht die Seitenhinweise unten rechts gesehen. Da war ich wohl mit Blindheit bestraft.Ich habe die Größen 9,11,16 mm bestellt.Welche Größe nimmst Du für Deine Selbstbauten?

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ich bin neu hier und das ist mein erster Beitrag, drum sag ich mal Hallo.

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen auch einen Wobbler gebastelt. Hab ihn zuerst gedrexelt und noch weiter geschnitzt und die üblichen arbeiten gemacht. Als ösen hab ich die normalen Ringe genommen und mit Sekundenkleber rein geklebt. Ich denke das hält die 10kg meiner Schnur schon aus und es sind ja vor allem Forellen mit 50cm zu erwarten.

Jetzt hab ich nur eine Frage wie die Form meiner Tauschschaufel ausschauen sollte damit er richtig arbeitet. Bei meinen zwei Testwürfen hab ich zwar ne Regenbogen als Nachläufer gehabt, hab den Wobbler allerdings Jerken müssen, da er nicht richtig gewedelt hat. Meine Schaufeln würde ich gern aus CD-Rohlingen anfertigen, da diese halt sehr günstig sind.


----------



## sweenson (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die Öse muss in der regel direkt an der spitze bzw sogar noch etwas tiefer sein schau die mal ein paar bilder von eigenbauten hier an dann wirst du sehen wie das gemeint ist!
das cd plexiglas zeugs kannste vergessen !
wie hast du denn wobbler behandelt sieht mir nicht nach epoxi aus ?


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

geforce100 
ja habe ich und auch damit gefangen. Sie sind aber nicht besser als andere Farben nur im Forellensee mit sehr sichtigem Wasser immitieren sie vielleicht farblich ganz gut die Pelets. Ansonsten habe ich nur beim Dorschangeln am besten mit schwarzen Köder gefangen


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich will erst mal üben und dann kauf ich mir was teueres, als Student hab ichs dann auch net so dicke. Vor allem muss jetzt erst mal der Fishmark 480 aus den Staaten (zum Glück fährt mein Kumpel hin) her.
Also wenn ich die Öse noch nach vorne versetzte, dann sollte er besser laufen.


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee, nur nach unten verlagern


----------



## sweenson (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja das ist das Problem mit den Schraubösen die kann man nicht mal eben bisschen runter biegen oder sie verstellen


----------



## StefanTS (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#c Hallo Leute!

Ich hab jetzt schon einige Seiten gelesen aus diesem Thema, und kann echt nur sagen #r 

Eure Wobbler gefallen mir total. Handwerklich würd ich mich zwar als mäßig begabt einschätzen, aber basteln klappte bisher eigentlich ganz gut. Allerdings kann ich mit den meisten Begriffen überhaupt nichts anfangen, da meine bisherigen Arbeiten eher mit Pferdehaaren und Leder (Nein, nicht für's Angeln) zu tun hatten. Und leider hab ich keine Zeit mir heut noch alle Seiten durchzusehen, möchte aber gerne morgen anfangen zu arbeiten.

Wäre also toll, wenn ihr mir mal ganz kurz schreibt, was das für Zeug ist, und was ich sonst noch brauch:

* Epoxy -> wollt ich gestern kaufen, im Baumarkt hatten die aber nur anderen 2-Komponenten Harz in der Autoabteilung. Irgendwas für Glasfasernetze oder so. Geht das auch?

* Acryl Grundierung weiß -> hab ich noch zu Hause, ist das in Ordnung?

* Farben -> hab kein Airbrush, möchte erstmal mit Pinsel probieren. Was empfehlt ihr?

Hab ich was vergessen? Garantiert. Ach ja, ich hab außer Werkzeug auch noch rostfreien Draht, Sprengringe, Drillinge, Deko-Zeug usw.

Der Thread hier ist ja super, nur schon so lang, und ich bin ungeduldig! #c 

Vielen Dank und Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson 
ja dann nimm die Schraubösen doch nicht. Das mit den Ösen wurde hier im Threat ausführlich behandelt. Lies Dir mal alle 182 Seiten durch und Du nimmst garantiert keine Schraubösen mehr.

@Stefan
auch Dir kann ich das nur raten wenn Du effektiv arbeiten willst Dir hier mal alles durchzulesen. Die Frage zum Epoxi wurde hier sicher schon 20 mal beantwortet. Und was Du sonst noch brauchst findest Du hier auch. Aber vielleicht sollte man wirklich ein Rezeptbuch schreiben für alle die keine Lust zum lesen haben. Mal sehen wenn Zeit ist mache ich das mal


----------



## sweenson (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex ich habe noch nie schraubösen verwendet 
das hab ich nur so gesagt weil er diese benutzt


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So für alle die hier immer dieselben Fragen stellen, einfach hier schauen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1443756#post1443756


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@sweenson 
stimmt ja, das warst Du ja gar nicht, enschuldige bitte ;-)


----------



## StefanTS (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> So für alle die hier immer dieselben Fragen stellen, einfach hier schauen
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1443756#post1443756


 

Vielen Dank! Das ist schonmal super. Ich les' ja gern den Text, aber als richtige Hilfe ist er eigentlich nur dadurch geeignet, dass man die Erfahrungen der Beteiligten nachlesen kann. Für einen ersten Überblich doch einfach zu monströs. Deine Hilfe hat mir jedenfalls etwas weitergeholfen. Werd mal sehen, was ich im Modellbauladen noch so erbeuten kann. Meine Ergebnisse werd ich Euch dann mal schreiben...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## shittakind (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schönes Rezept, Super BOndex, endlich mal einer der das ganze FAQ-Problem angegangen ist! Mach zu den Hölzern noch Abachi-Holz! Ansonsten sollte der Thread nach ganz oben gepinnt werden, falls das geht!


----------



## sweenson (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ma 2 neue minis 
die laufen echt super
habs mir von einem auf der messe abgeschaut!


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

uiiih das sind ja hübsche kleine Frösche ;-) Hast Du bei Peter B geschnüffelt? Aus welchem Material sind die Tauchschaufeln?


----------



## sweenson (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich weiss nicht wie der Name ist ich glaub aus Mülheim oder so 
die Schaufeln sind aus teilen von spinnerblätchen
hab mich bisschen mit ihn unterhalten war sehr interessant !!


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab mal wieder einen Stoß fertig:vik:


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und diese hier auch

Mir ist es geglückt Minis unter 1,5cm zu bauen, die auch noch schwimmen. Laufen tun sie excellent. Im Sommer wirde sich zeigen ob die Rotaugen und Haseln davon angetan sind Allerding ist die Wurfweite deutlich unter 10 m mit 18er Mono


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Bachforellenwobbler waren mal wieder ausgegangen. Diesmal habe ich statt neongelb ein etwas rötlich abgetöntes Gelb verwendet


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wow Bondex. 
Die sehen wieder super aus. #6 #6 #6


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

damit ich bei der Vielzahl noch durchblicke schreibe ich entweder s für sinkend oder fl für floting drauf

Die silbergrünen haben sich letzten Spätsommer gut bewährt


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die kleinsten Floater sind ca 1cm lang von Öse zu Öse gemessen


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

normalerweise gibt´s ja keine grünen Bachforellen, mal sehen was die Räuber dazu sagen sozusagen ein Forelotauge ;-)


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke! Hauptsache die Fische finden sie genauso lecker ;-)


----------



## Pelznase (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch noch was gemacht. das da oben ist ein popper. bzw. mehr eine mischung aus popper und stickbait. ist übrigens für rapfen gedacht.
jetzt sind noch ein paar kleinere wobbs von 3-5 cm geplant-freue mich schon auf die krämpfe in den fingern:q


----------



## sweenson (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

............................


----------



## Pelznase (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab grad nochn handlogo gebastelt. das soll mich daran erinnern, dass ich noch was vor hab :q. passt hier net ganz rein, aber was solls.


----------



## Pelznase (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab da wohl was vergessen...


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

logo ist doch klasse geworden. #6 #6 

hier kommt mein swedenfriends. wobbler  

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/8831/p1110626vd0.jpg


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex 

Wie machst du die Stahlachse rein durch Hälften des Wobbler´s oder durch ne einfache Bohrung ?


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> @ bondex
> 
> Wie machst du die Stahlachse rein durch Hälften des Wobbler´s oder durch ne einfache Bohrung ?



björn benutzt oft Styrodur als grundlage der Wobbler, er kann es einschneiden 

Ich habe auch mal meine arbeit eines Kopie Wobblers ins thema http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93820 gepackt.

Kann leider keine bilder liefern vom bau der Form 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy 

Ist das Styrodur nicht zu weich vor allem bei Hechtköder ? 

Selbst mit Epoxy wäre ich mir da nicht sicher ?


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da muss bondex drauf antworten, was der hecht mit seinen wobblern macht.

habe gerade mal druckprobe bei einem seiner wobbler gemacht, sind knochenhart.
ob die ein hecht durchbekommt? Balsa ist ja auch nicht viel härter

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hechtzähne haben da absolut keine Chance. Die Epoxischicht ist fast 2 mm dick würde ich schätzen. Der Druck verteilt sich dabei auf den Schaumkörper, das schafft der Hecht nicht zu knacken. Und selbst wenn dann würde die durchgehende Achse immer noch den Fisch halten.
Das Styrodur wird der Länge nach aufgeschnitten und dann die Achse eingeklebt. Keine 2 Hälften also. Ihr könnt ein Foto davon auf meiner HP sehen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ist das Styrodur nicht zu weich vor allem bei Hechtköder ?
> Selbst mit Epoxy wäre ich mir da nicht sicher ?



Also ich hatte schon nen 70er hecht und nen paar Lütte auf nen Wobbler von Bondex und obwohl der Mini besondes beim 70er ordentlich mit den Zähnen in Kontakt gekommen ist gabs nur nen paar Kratzer ...

Und nen paar leichte Kampfspuren am Wobbler sind doch immer ne schöne Erinnerung :k


----------



## jirgel (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Bondex bin da nämlich auf ein paar weisse in einen anderen Forum gestossen die mir ein reden wollten das Stryodur und auch Fichte für Hechte zu weich sind ! 


Danke an alle Mfg jirgel


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja klar wenn sie nur lackiert sind bestimmt, aber wie gesagt mit Epoxi-Pazer...da brechen dem eher die Zähne raus


----------



## Willi90 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sag mal, was nehmt ihr da eigendlich für einen epoxyt???


----------



## Lachsy (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

will unterschiedlich von conrad und von epoxiharz 601 + härter 650 von http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal wieder was zum Glotzen


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch welche


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und das ist der Rest für dieses Mal


----------



## Lars91 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6 sehr schön deine sehn einfach immer toll aus...
wie lange brauchst du zum lackieren? also von einem jetzt...?


----------



## sweenson (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex 
womit machst du deine Schwarzen punkte ?


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex: super schöne wobbler sind das mal wieder!!#6 
aber was ich mich schon länger frag ob die nach unten gebogene öse hält??#c und ob dadurch der lack nicht kaputt geht?? bei mir ist das nämlich passiert!


----------



## sweenson (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal ein Hecht ca 10cm


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also das Lackieren dauern nicht so lange wie das wechseln der Farbe im Brush. Ich säubere die Pistole immer gründlich bevor ich eine andere Farbe einfülle. Es ist ja nur einmal kurz die Pistole antippen und fertig ist der Lack.
Die Punkte ind ebenfalls mit Autolack draufgemalt.
Bisher gab´s noch nie Probleme mit den Ösen. Was sollt da abplatzen oder zerkratzen? Ich habe bisher sicher weit über 1000 Wobbler gebaut aber außer einer abgebrochenen Tauchschaufel haben meine Wobbler noch nie schlimme Krankheiten gehabt ;-)

Schöner Krokohecht. Ich denke Du hättest die erste Öse weglassen können. Da könnte es Probleme mit der Verhakung an der Tauchschaufel geben. Wie lang ist das hübsche Teil denn?


----------



## sweenson (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mit der Öse ist mir auch schon aufgefallen die grösse steht oben drüber!#h


----------



## sweenson (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mal was davon gelesen das ihr in diesem Jahr ein gemeinsames treffen bzw Basteln machen wolltet?
Wie siehts denn damit aus?


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich hatte das mal angeboten in meiner Werkstatt in Niedersachsen ein Treffen zu veranstalten. Damals war aber anscheinend kein Interesse. Natürlich können wir die Sache aber gerne nochmal aufwärmen. Mein Angebot steht noch


----------



## Willi90 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was ist mit den Material für den "Basteltag"??? Soll jeder sein Zeug mitbringen, oder verkaufs/spenierts du es?


----------



## sweenson (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

spendieren? juhhuuu
nein mal im ernst ich hätte interesse an sowas!


----------



## Lars91 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jawoll in niedersachsen???
komm ich mitn fahrrad vorbei:vik: 

aber echt ma bondex & sweenson...bei euch könnten sich echt viele was abgucken...besonders das brushen würde mich interessieren...
@bondex brauch man da eig. n talent oder kricht man sowas wie deine mit ein bisschen übung hin?
hab mir erstma epoxy von conrad bestellt...da ihr den ja nehmt muss der ja gut sein...mein alter is nie trocken geworden obwohl ich da ganz schön viel härter reingeballert hab das wat manchmal sogar 1,5:1

wo in niedersachsen ist denn deine werkstatt? auch bei hamburg?


----------



## sweenson (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaube da müssten erst mal paar grundsätzlichkeiten geklärt werden !
wie gross ist die Werksatt 
wo liegt sie
für welche wie mich für die das eine Strecke von 200 bis 300km 
sind eventuelle günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und und und!

Vielleicht ist es auch besser eine seperate spate für dieses Thema zu eröffnen sonst wird hier alles zugemüllt!


----------



## sweenson (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Lars91 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boa nich schlecht#6 #6 #6 #6
übrigens in der nächsten ausgabe der zeitung raubfisch ist auch irgendwas mit wobblerbau


----------



## Matchking (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moinsen!!!

Also das mit dem Wobb-bau-treffen hört sich echt gut an.
Da hätt ich auch intresse dran.
Hab zwar noch keine Pistole.
Aber dann schiebe ich halt meine fertigen Wobbs zu Björn rüber zum brushen!!! -scherz-
Na ja, sollten wir uns aber echt mal Gedanken drüber machen mit dem Treffen!

MfG Sören


----------



## sweenson (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...........................


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tach.

ich steh immer vor dem dilemma, dass meine fertig gepinselten nicht so im wasser stehen wie sie sollten, dann wird nochmal gebohrt, bebleit, luftkammern eingebaut... bis er endlich so läuft wie ichs gerne hätte.

Frage an die Experten: baut ihr immer reproduzierbar die gleichen Modelle (natütlich unterschiedliche Bemalung) und habt daher die Beschwerung im Griff, oder macht ihr das aus Erfahrung richtig oder bleit ihr jeden einzelnen aus?

wenn ihr ausbleit, schon vor dem letzten finish oder erst beim fertigen wobbler mit sprengring und haken?

danke für alle tips.


----------



## Pelznase (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn man sich unsicher ist, kann man den köder nur mit ösen und holzschutz versehen, um im wasserbecken das nötige blei zu ermitteln-die sprengringe und drillinge sollte man dann gleich mit einbeziehen. wird nur etwas schwieriger, wenn man ne durchgehende achse hat.

zum treffen
hätte "auf jeden" lust auf ein treffen und das sollten wir auch mal machen. nur die zeitlich abstimmung sollte passen.


----------



## holle (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zur berechnung der schwimmerei von ködern hier mal ein zitat :

*für alle, die köder aus holz (oder anderem schwimmenden material!) bauen, stellt sich die frage: wieviel beschwerung braucht man (wie stark ist der auftrieb)? es gibt einen recht einfachen weg dies zu ermitteln.

hierfür braucht man:
– eine (digitale) Waage, die möglichst eine 1-g-auflösung hat
– ein ausreichend großes gefäß, mit wasser gefüllt

1. grundierten köder mit ösen, sprengringen & haken wiegen

2. gefäß mit wasser auf die waage stellen, auf null eichen

3. köder mit zange o. ä. unter wasser drücken, wert an waage ablesen

4. von diesem wert (3.) das ködergewicht (wert 1) subtrahieren

-> ergebnis ist das nötige gewicht, um einen schwebenden köder zu erzielen (köder wiegt nun genau so viel wie das verdrängte wasser).

um einen schwimmenden köder zu erhalten, verringert man dieses gewicht (wenig, dann steigt der köder sehr langsam;
 viel, dann schneller).

um einen sinkenden köder zu erhalten, geht man natürlich umgekehrt vor.

meine küchenwaage hat leider nur eine 2-g-auflösung, aber auch mit einer solchen erhält man das einen annäherungswert, den man dann noch experimentell weiter eingrenzen kann.

viel spaß beim experimentieren!*


----------



## Pelznase (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ist es wohl am einfachsten und man erspart sich das umständlich anhänge von blei, haken und den ringen. wobei die umständliche methode wohl die genauere ist, wenn man nicht grad ne apothekenwaage zur hand hat.


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich mach das so......................
dachdeckerblei in dreiecken geschnitten je nach Breite des Körpers die bleistücke doppelt nehmen
also alles pi mal auge das passt dann meistens!
vielleicht verteilst du das blei zu weit nach aussen?


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein paar neue minimäuse


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke wiedermal an alle die schrieben.

holle, da werden graue erinnerungan an den physikunterricht wach. dichtebestimmung und so.

ich hab mal wieder ein bildchen meiner neuesten werke angehängt. nur gepinselt und gestempelt, airbrush hab ich nicht. 

das stück kaminholz im hintergrund ist übrigens der griff meiner "Echte-Männer-Jerke". Vollglas-Blank, Vollholz-Griff. Metall Rollenhalter und Hülsen. wiegt ein rundes Pfund. Ohne Rolle, versteht sich. damit hat mein opa vor 40 jahren auf der ostsee gepilkt. 

jetzt wo bei uns bis juni generelle raubfischschonzeit und somit totales kunstköderverbot ist hab ich wohl mehr gelegenheit eure ganzen tipps zu beherzigen.


----------



## holle (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei uns ist das selbe dilemma.
nur noch der barsch ist ein legal angelbarer räuber.

aber eine art von kunstködern ist noch erlaubt. *die mormyschka!

*die fänge sind zwar klein aber ab und an sind auch überraschungen dabei.

dort sieht man unsere mormyschka-fänge der letzten tage.
die sind (wie sollte es anders sein) übrigens selbst gebaut. :q


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier is mal mein selbstgebauter wobbler

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/Bild017.jpg


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh ja, der könnte ganz schön strampeln wie der aussieht!


----------



## sweenson (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mein kleinster


----------



## holle (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah, ich sehe vmc-drillinge... #6


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ja süß der Kleine


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe mal so eine etwas andere Wobblerbaurunde gestartet, nämlich das verbessern/modifizieren von günstigen Wobblern etc. sowie die richtig fit zu machen.
Interessiert vlt. den ein oder anderen, der nicht nur welche neu von der Pike auf baut . 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94786


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und es geht doch noch kleinr. Diesen habe ich eben auf Laufeigenschaften getestet. Knapp einen Meter tief kommt man vielleicht damit. Wurfweite etwa 5m mit 18er Mono. Mit 10er schafft man vielleicht 10m die Eigenbewegung ist ideal|supergri


----------



## Willi90 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ganz nett der kleine 

Aber, warum ist bei diesem Modell die Öse so weit nach unten gestreckt?


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das muß so sein denn sonst bekommt man keinen vernünftigen Lauf in diese Kreatur. Der Wobbler ist unbeschwert


----------



## sweenson (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

welche Drahtstärke nimmst du für die kleinen 0,3?


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schwer zu sagen so genau ist meine Schieblehre nicht. ich schätze das ist 15er oder 20er, ganz dünner Federstahl


----------



## Pelznase (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die teile sind um die 5cm gross, kleiner mach ich sie wohl auch net, möchte damit ja noch fischen. leider franst balsa schon beim bohren der augenhöhlen, aber wenn epoxid drauf ist, sieht man davon nix mehr.


----------



## Lars91 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

alter falter nicht schlecht#6 

jetzt ma ganz im ernst leute die sind ja echt besser als die die man im laden kaufen kann...will auch solche hinkriegen|uhoh: #q
naja hier mein neuer...bin sogar mal zufrieden|rolleyes halt meine erste "lackierung"....


----------



## Pelznase (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wäre doch auch zu traurig, wenn man neben dem zeitaufwand, der kosten usw. nicht auch vorteile vom köderbasteln hätte, oder?:q


----------



## Willi90 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso, funktoiniert das auch bei größeren exemplaren?


----------



## sweenson (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe immer Probleme mit den ösen das nach dem epoxieren die ösen dicht sind und ich sie mit nem Messer wieder freischneiden muss 
anschliessend sieht das immer so abgefressen aus!
wie macht ihr das?


----------



## sweenson (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
Hat der zweite von oben einen Absatz an den kiemen?
Wenn ja wie machst du das mit einem Messer oder wie?
Ist der auch aus Balsa?


----------



## Soumi (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ swensson,
ich verwende die drahtbürste für den dremel,evtl den boddy mit etwas klebeband o.ä schützen.


----------



## Soumi (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ alle ,
wo bekommt ihr netzgewebe für schuppenmuster her?


----------



## Pelznase (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

den kiemendeckel hab ich mit nem cutter gemacht.

sammle die insektennetze immer in der nachbarschaft ein|rolleyes


----------



## Lars91 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh ja das muss ich mir auch mal besorgen...
habe grade den epoxy draufgeknallt und er hängt jetzt im keller auf der wäscheleine...|supergri
hoffe der wird ma vernüftig will endlich mal einen "zu wasser lassen"...mal schauen...#c 

@pelznase: die barsche gefallen mir richtig gut!!!!
will auch so welche...#d |rolleyes 

verkaufst du die eigentlich auch oder machst du nur welche für dich...
will dir jetzt keine abkaufen, weil kaufen is ja langweilig aber wenn ich die im laden sehen würde wären die alle wech#6


----------



## Pelznase (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau, kaufen kann jeder und ist stinke langweilig.

der barsch hat halt sone standard bemalung. und hier das rezept: erst gelb, dann ein grün und zum abschluss noch rücken und streifen mit ner (fast) schwarzen farbe. dabei immer ein bisschen von den unteren farben stehen lassen.

so funktioniert es auch bei nem weissfischdekor: perlweiss, dann helles blau oder grün und was dunkles für den rücken.

für eienn kaulbarsch sähe das dann so aus:
ocker bzw. nicht zu grelles dunkeres gelb, übergang vom rücken mit nem braun (nicht zu dunkel). mit diesem braun noch punkte und flecken machen. für den rücken dann ein dunkles braun oder einfach das braun im napf trüben/dunkler machen..

wenn man das weiss und sich auch daran hält, kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. dann kann man auch immer noch andere farben mit "einstreuen, die das ganze lebendiger machen....


----------



## Lachsy (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder halt mit einem Knofi oder zwiebelnetz

http://img375.*ih.us/img375/8918/p1110834gi0.jpg


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der Stoff von Aquarienkeschern ist auch ideal


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch mal wieder gebrusht.

überzogen mit Perlmutt lack

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/503/p1110837600so4.jpg


----------



## Lars91 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für die "muster"!:m 
hab noch keine sprühdosen arbeite im moment noch mit tusch wobei ich mit dem ergebnis echt zufrieden bin|rolleyes 

übrigens mit dem epoxy lief alles glatt jez mach ich noch ne schaufel ran und dann post ich mal das foto...


----------



## Willi90 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

He, wie macht ihr das mit dem epoxyt? Vor oder nach dem Lackieren?


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nach dem lakieren als versiegelung


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vor dem Lackieren als Haftgrund ;-) Jetzt bist Du verunsichert, gell?


----------



## Pelznase (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, was isn das für ein perlmuttlack? bin immer auf der suche nach schönen effektlacken zum abmischen der normalen airbrush-farben.


----------



## sweenson (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich nehme das epoxi für alles voher 2 schichten und nach dem lacken  2 schichten!
.


----------



## Matchking (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tachchen!!!

So gestern sind meine ersten Wobbs fertig geworden.
Bis auf den Lack
Und heute war ich am Teich und habe erstmal getestet.
Bis auf kleinere Korrekturen der Schnuröse und der Feststellung, dass ich den Wobbs in den Wanzt mehr blei stopfen muss (Das heißt kleiner Kugelfräser die Bauchdecke öffnen nach bleien wieder mit Epoxid verschließen und glatt schmirgeln) bin ich absolut von meinen kleinen Forellenmagneten (hoffentlich) überzeugt.Allerdings habe ich auch gemerkt was die Wahl des Materials ausmacht.Ich habe für meine ersten Versuche für die größeren Wobbs (max. 4cm) Pappel und für die kleineren (ca. 2cm) Balsaholz verwendet.
Pappel ist echt super!!!
Ich musste nicht wirklich viel bebleien.
Und da das Holz etwas härter ist, verzeiht es schonmal ein abrutschen mit dem Dremel.
Die kleinen Arschwackler aus Balsa muss ic hauch ganz gehörig nochmal nachbleien.
Wenn ich dieses einwerfe sieht es momentan noch so aus als wenn ich einen Korken ins Wasser werfe oder als wenn man in ein Trampolin springt.
Wenn man die kleinen nach dem Auswerfen einmal schnell anzieht  tauchen sie zwar, aber ich muss sie sehr schnell führen und sie laufen ziehmlich flach.
Also ist Nacharbeit angesagt.
Vielleicht ganz gut so, denn aus Fehlern wird man Klug.

MfG Sören


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> lachsy, was isn das für ein perlmuttlack? bin immer auf der suche nach schönen effektlacken zum abmischen der normalen airbrush-farben.



ist von pro-color metallic Perlmut

morgen kommt meine neue Pistole mit sprengelaufsatz und noch einige farben 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Willi90 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Ich bin anfänger beim wobbler-bau, also kanst du mich teoretisch verarschen wie du willst :-D!!!


----------



## Soumi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex
hi ,hab mir styrodur besorgt.lässt sich super verarbeiten!nur nach dem aushärten vom epoxyd(2 schichten) sind die  boddys fein gepickelt und fühlen sich wie sandpapier an. glattschleifen ist da ne menge arbeit.hast du da einen tip für mich?#c 
gruss soumi


----------



## Matchking (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Suomi

Du mischt den Epoxid vermutlich zu schnell.
Das problem hatte ich auch.
Am besten relativ langsame kreisende bewegungen mit einem Zahnstocher oder ähnlichem um die 2 komponenten zu vermengen.
So hebst du nicht so viel Luft unter die klebende Masse!

MfG Sören


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> @ Suomi
> 
> Du mischt den Epoxid vermutlich zu schnell.
> ...
> So hebst du nicht so viel Luft unter die klebende Masse!


das ist garnicht das Problem- er meint die poröse Eigenstruktur des Styrodur, die durchkommt:g


----------



## sweenson (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaube du machst bei der ersten Schicht zuviel drauf !
Die erste muss ganz dünn sein anschliessend ein bisschen nachschleifen und dann die nächste Schicht


----------



## Matchking (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach so,
ich kenne das nur weil ich am Anfang den Epoxid zu hastig gemischt habe.
Mit dem Styrodur das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Habe zwar etwas davon liegen aber habe noch nie mit gearbeitet.


----------



## sweenson (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe auch ers einmal mit styrodur gearbeitet
bondex müsste das doch wissen!!!


----------



## Soumi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@alle die conrad epoxy verwenden,
conrad epoxy und härter s 20min bleibt bei mir mind. 2h offen! 
was tun????|kopfkrat 
gruss soumi


----------



## grintz (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ soumi : wie meinst du das mit dem ,,bleibt 2 h offen,, ?


----------



## Lachsy (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht , durchgehärtet ist er eh erst nach 24 std.

ich denke er meint das der Expoy film reißt oder?


----------



## Soumi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na ich meine flüssig .|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Lars91 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

MEHR HÄRTER!!!
das müsste es eigentlich schon sein... bei mir war er nach einer halben stunde zäh... krichste schon hin...|wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lars91 schrieb:


> MEHR HÄRTER!!!
> das müsste es eigentlich schon sein... bei mir war er nach einer halben stunde zäh... krichste schon hin...|wavey:



|sagnix


----------



## Lars91 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was denn???


----------



## Living Dead (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

....immer härter ; )


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Willi90 
also das ist wirklich keine Verarsche, ich gehe wirklich so vor. Nach dem Brushen kommt nur noch Lack

Die Styrodurwobbis müssen 2-fach mit Epoxy versiegelt werden. Die erste Schicht muß gaaaaaanz dünn sein die versiegelt nur die Poren des Schaumstoffs. Die 2. Schicht muß dick und satt drauf sonst verläuft sie nicht. Durch die Reaktion des Kunststoffs entsteht Wärme und die dehnt die Luft im Styrodur aus was zu Blasen führt, deshalb die beiden Schichten


----------



## Soumi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mir verläuft die sache zu sehr,weils halt sehr dünnflüssig ist,und zu lange braucht um abzubinden.




.......treffen wir uns am fischwasser.....
1973  hans steinfort


gruss soumi


----------



## Lachsy (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann nimm den 5 minuten epoxy.

oder bau dir ein drehgestell, frag mal holle der hat sowas


----------



## holle (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp, hat er. :q

auf seite 137


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das muß ja laufen! Wichtig ist daß Du den Wobbler beim Bauen permanent drehst


----------



## Lars91 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hab zwar noch keine schaufel dran aber trozdem mal fotos gemacht...


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier nochmal was für Euch zum Downloaden:vik:


----------



## trout (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Bondex,
aber gibts die bitte auch ohne die störende Linsenspiegelung.  
Sieht ja super aus, aber Photoshop CS machts doch sicherlich auch ohne möglich. 
Ich habe derzeit zwar keine Superrealistics mit dafür passenden Augen am werkeln, will aber nichts auf die lange Bank schieben. Wenn man sich mal die geilen Teile aus der Werkstatt von Tim Huges anschaut, entdeckt man viele neue Aspekte der krativen Fischgestaltung.

PS: Mein 40er Ukko, Zwergwels und Bayou Boogie sind immer noch nicht viel weiter als im Rohzustand. Hier gibt es nirgendwo mehr richtige Nitrozelluloselacke für die Versiegelung zu kaufen. Meine Altbestände sind restlos aufgebraucht. #q 

Weiter so Jungs, ihr seid hier meine Vorbilder und ich schau immer gerne hier herein.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine neue pistole ist da, und effektlacke
und ich ließ es mir nicht nehmen ein effektlack mit der sprengeldüse zu testen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hui!

feine hardware. 130 eus?


----------



## Lachsy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

richtig holger. 
ist schon ein feines gerät.
und die sprenkeldüse ist nur top.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab nur shine silver, das kann man mit anderen acryl-farben mischen und bekommt so fast jeden effektlack gemischt. wie kommste mit schmincke zurecht?


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin
was nehmt ihr eigendlich für farben?? (marke)
ich hab heute notgedrungen revell-farbe benutzen müssen und?! ich hab über ne stunde gebraucht um die airbrushpistole suber zu bekommen! sonst hab ich immer g-mate farbe benutzt! echt super! weis villeicht einer von euch wo man die bekommt?


----------



## Lachsy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jörg, ich habe bis dato nur mal kurz mit Vision Space auf einem schwarzen wobbler lakiert, und dann noch mit der sprenkeldüse. Mehr kann ich zu den farben noch nicht sagen, aber der effekt ist klasse.
Der ist mit der 0,4mm Düse gespritzt worden.

Intressant wird es wenn ein Schlepplöffel mit Dark Copper lakiert wird.
Dann kann ich auch mehr zu den Farben von Schmincke sagen. Wobei die Effekt lacke ne 0,3mm und grösser brauchen.

steffen schau mal hier, farben in hülle und fülle, ab ende märz kommen wohl auch neue für modellbau.
www.h-haider.de . Hier habe ich meine alle bestellt.
und bin dato immer gut beraten worden

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich komme bei schmincke mit meiner 0,2mm hin; darf nur nicht zu lange dauern, dann ist nämlich die düse irgendwann verstopft.


----------



## Lars91 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe...glaube für den preis unschlagbar... http://www.egun.de/market/item.php?id=1221980

jetzt wundert euch nicht das ich mich auf seiten rumtreibe wos waffen gibt|supergri  ich bin kein amogläufer  haben nur heute ne textgebundene erörtrung von dem zusammenhang von ballerspielen mit amogläufern...und n kumpel hat erzählt dasn attentäter das von der seite hatte...


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK extra für Dich nochmal ohne Glanz|supergri


----------



## Soumi (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch mal zum conrad epoxy.die dritte schicht brachte das gewünschte ergebnis.
danke soumi:m


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so meine beiden, spiegelung kommt durchs epxoy

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/5172/p1110860uk2.jpg

björn rück mal die augen als psd datei raus 
die sind für meine wobbler zu gross

mfg Lachsy


----------



## trout (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> OK extra für Dich nochmal ohne Glanz|supergri


 
:vik: Danke


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dafür doch nicht ;-)


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Könnt ihr mal schreiben woher ihr euer Epoxidharz her habt und welche Menge für wieviel Wobbler ausreicht, da das Harz ja nicht gerade billig ist.

Übrigens, hab mir heute nen Turus Ukko gebastelt. War super in der Form, nur leider ist er mir beim Aufsägen hinten um ca 5cm abgebrochen. War extra aus Hartholz damit er bissfester ist. #q 
Ich könnt mich soooo ärgern. |splat: |splat:


----------



## Matchking (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ seele

Das epoxid bekommst du bei conrad-elektronik (conrad.de)
ich habe noch nicht so sehr viele wobbs damit epoxiert aber die 100ml harz und 100ml härter reichen schätz ich mal für so ca. 80wobbler der Größen 3-4cm kommt jedoch darauf an,in welcher schichtdicke du das epoxid aufträgst.
glaube aus deinem artikel rausgelesen zu haben,dass du die sandwich-bauweise verwendest.habe ich auch erst gemacht nun schneide ich aber einfach mit dem drehmel eine kerbe längst in die unterseite des wobbs die zum verlegen der Achse und zum einbringen der bebeleiung (austarierung) dient.
diese kerbe verschließe ic hdann mit leichtbauspachtel oder epoxid.
falls der wobbler noch nicht vernünftig austariert sein sollte,
kannst du denn bauch auch wieder aufmachen und nachbleien.
ich benutze dazu einen drehmel-kugelfräser.
dann verschließt du ihn wieder mit epoxid und schleifst ihn glatt.
und hartholz brauchst du auch nicht benutzen,denn wenn du eine oder zwei schichten epoxid aufgetragen hast, ist das ding hart wie "kruppstahl" 

MfG Sören


----------



## Matchking (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne quatsch,...es müssen ne ganze ecke mehr wobbs sein.
den zusammen sind es 200ml.
ein das zeug ist schwerer als wasser und ein pappelholzwobbler von mir wiegt in etwa 3g inklusive epoxidschicht.
das holz alleine mit achse und blei ca.2g
also müsste man,wenn man nicht immer zu viel harz anmischt 150Stck. schaffen.

aber genaueres kann dir Bondex dazu sagen.
Er hat nämlich schon weit mehr als 1000 Wobbs gebaut 
aber so wie ich den Spezialist kenne kauft er das Zeug sicher glaich Literweise


----------



## Matchking (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier sind meine ersten Ergebnisse vom Wobblerbau
Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit den Wobbs


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nönö, ich benutze die gleichen Gebinde und habe jetzt erst 4 Sätze verheizt


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so das gibt´s von der Front :m Und sie fangen doch!!!


----------



## sweenson (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex 
mach mal die Folie am Korkgriff deiner neuen Rutte ab sonst haste bald nen Schimmelgriff!:q


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei meiner Fliegenrute ist das Zeug bereits 4 Jahre dran - da schimmelt gar nichts #d 

Hier mal was großes für Mefos  |rolleyes


----------



## Soumi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex,
es gibt achatsteine um vergoldungen zu polieren, hab mir einen besorgt.nun ist die frage wie wendet man so ein ding richtig an?|kopfkrat hab einen vergoldeten body versucht glänzend zu polieren,dabei bleibt die vergoldung auf der strecke#q


----------



## Pelznase (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

brauchst nen härteren untergrund, wahrscheinlich ist er bei dir zu weich und dadurch lässt sich das blattgold net richtig glätten.
und wenn der rohling nicht richtig glatt ist, dann kannste rubbeln wie du willst, das wird nicht glatter.
probiers mal an nem feuerzeug oder nem ähnlichen gegenstand aus, wenn die probleme immer noch vorhanden sind, dann hab ich nix geschrieben:q


----------



## onze (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab meinen ersten wobbler grad mal mit epoxi (von uhu) überzogen als erste schicht...die oberfläche sieht aber nicht unbedingt glatt aus. zieht sie sich beim trocknen noch glatt oder habe ich einen fehler gemacht? habs mit nem küchenschwamm aufgetragen


----------



## Lachsy (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit uhu habe ich auch schon versucht, wobbler die schicht zu geben. Finde es wesendlich schlechter als das von conrad.
ne der zieht sich nicht mehr glatt. Warscheinlich bindet das Uhu epoxi zu schnell ab.
versuch das von conrad, kostet auch nicht die welt.


----------



## Bondex (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diese Poliersteine funktionieren nur auf glatten Oberflächen. Das Anlageöl muß mindestens 3 Stunden anziehen bevor Du mit der Vergoldung beginnst. Wenn das Blattgold hochglänzend ist benötigt man auch keine Politur. Mit einem Rothaarmaderpinsel (Aquarellpinsel) kann man das Blattgold sehr schön auftragen und anstreichen. Als Anlageöl benutze ich Mixton a Dorer Lefranc 3 Heures von Charbonnel. 125 ml kosten da 13,05. Das hält ein Leben lang und ist sehr sparsam zu verwenden!


----------



## onze (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok merk ich mir für den nächsten, den hier ziehe ich noch mit uhu durch.
werd den wenn er trocken ist dann nochma abschleifen und noch ne schicht drüber, vllt lags ja daran dass das holz noch zu faserig war...


----------



## Soumi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pelznase,bondex,
dank für die tips,werds die tage mal probieren.#h


----------



## Soumi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@onze,
den uhu epoxy solltest du mit einem pinsel auftragen,mit nem weichen der synthetik haare hat zB den da Vinci 344 von boesner aber ein marabu universal tuts auch wenn nur ein hobbyladen in der nähe ist.der pinsel sollte flach sein und nicht rund!nicht zu wenig anmischen.wenn der body eingepinselt ist kontrolliere im gegenlicht ob du alle stellen erwischt hast.wenn ja den pinsel sofort in verdünner stellen(ein verschraubbares glas mit 30 ml verdünner hilft da )sehr gut den pinsel mit drehenden bewegungen reinigen.danach den pinsel abwischen und an einem lappen trocken pinseln so hält dein pinsel ewig.
achte darauf das der gepaintete body fettfrei ist bovor du mit dem epoxy rangehst, ich verwende latex einmalhandschuhe.
wenn dir uhu schnellfest zu teuer wird hol dir 5 min epoxy von conrad.
gutes gelingen#6


----------



## onze (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

alles klar...versuch ich mal.
hast du die von deinen bildern auch mit uhu gemacht? die sehn ja nicht schlecht aus
die unebenheiten an meinem sind kleine bläschen ansonsten bin ich zufrieden damit. ma schaun wies mitm pinsel wird


----------



## Soumi (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@onze,
beim mischen von dem epoxy solltest du drauf achten dass keine luft mit eingrührt wird.ich mische auf einer spielkarte. für nen kleinen wobbi harz/härter in der grösse eines 2 cent stücks. mit dem pinsel im kreis oder achten fahren.auch ein kleiner spachtel(stück von der spielkarte) geht super ,immer hin und her auf der karte verschmieren und dann zusammenschieben.so bleibt das zeug blasenfrei.:z 


die karte ist danach müll


----------



## Lachsy (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mal wieder einer von mir. das graue ist effektlack , und etwas glitter hat er auch bekommen.

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/4286/p1120084fk4.jpg


----------



## tamandua (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der sieht aber mal wieder extravagant aus, Frau Nachbarin. Der Kopf erinnert mich fast ein wenig an eine Schlange#6.

Ich werde meien Bemühungen um gelunegen Wobbler aus Eigenproduktion in nächster Zeit mal wieder intensivieren. Das Zeug zum Formenbau steht schon komplett im Keller, nur die Zeit fehlte bislang...Aber nächsten Monat geht's dann hoffentlich richtig los#6.


----------



## Pelznase (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der lack mit dem glitter ist sehr schön.
ich sag jetzt aber net, woran mich dieser wobb erinnert....|rotwerden


----------



## Lachsy (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, ist glaube ich auch besser 

Ja herr Nachbar dann mal ran, die wobbler warten im keller


----------



## Pelznase (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier och mal wieder was von mir. hab jetzt auch mal nen gusswobbler mit folie beklebt. hab die folie etwas anders geprägt als sonst. macht weniger arbeit und sieht min. genauso gut aus.
der gusswobbler kommt ganz ohne airbrush daher.


----------



## Lachsy (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

haste das epoxy gefärbt?


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

keine Ursache!


----------



## minden (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo @ all

wollte nur mal kurz "Tag" sagen.
Bin auch grad dabei meine ersten Schritte im Bereich Köderbau zu machen. 

Denke ich werde bestimmt noch einiges an Fragen an euch abfeuern müssen, aber erstmal lese ich,..bis Seite 120 bin ich schon 

Und an all die Leute hier,..dicken "HUT AB" für ihre SelbstbauKunstwerke,...da sind Teile dabei,...UIuIui#6 #6 

SO nun stürz ich mich wieder ins Seitenblättern...


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mal welche ohne Airbrush gemacht. Sehen vielleicht nicht so schön aus aber ich habe mit ähnlichen schon sehr gut gefangen. Die Lauftests gestern waren sehr positiv


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und weiter geht´s

hier könnt Ihr sehen wie meine Wobbler von innen aussehen. Ich werde mal versuchen einen extrem schweren extrem kleinen Wobbler zu bauen um mit kleinsten Ködern sehr weit werfen zu können. Ich werde berichten ob´s geklappt hat#c


----------



## onze (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was haltet ihr von verzinktem draht als achse/ösen? rostet der schnell oder sowas in der richtung?


----------



## Lars91 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der ist glaube ich aus eisen (zumindestens der aus meinem keller) und viel zu weich...
entschuldigung wenn du einen andern hast...


----------



## Steffen90 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex: super wobbler!!#6  also es geht auch ohne airbrush!
und genauso bau ich meine wobbler auch auf! benutzt du auch dachdeckerblei zum austarieren?

@all: gibt es noch den epoxi bei conrad den ihr alle benutzt?? ich find den nicht.... und die letzten seiten hab ich danach auch schon abgesucht! und nix gefunden;+


----------



## onze (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es sei dir verziehen...lol;P
naja wie auch immer...hab mir nun edelstahl draht ausm bastelladen geholt .
wenns nicht klappt...aus fehlern lernt man


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der Zinkdraht ist ideal. Bis der mal rostet dauert´s ewig es sei denn man angelt im Salzwasser.
Ich nehme gerne Dachdecker Bleiblech weil man es schön mit der Schere in Form schneiden kann.
Ja das Epoxy gibt´s noch jedenfalls in unserem Conrad hier in HH


----------



## Steffen90 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich nehme gerne Dachdecker Bleiblech weil man es schön mit der Schere in Form schneiden kann.
> Ja das Epoxy gibt´s noch jedenfalls in unserem Conrad hier in HH


genau deswegen benutz ich das blei auch:q! hab so ca. 4kg hier.....:q :q #d  das reicht ewig!
hast du villeicht nen link zum epoxi??? möchte net das falsche kaufen!
das wär sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## Lachsy (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Steffen90
artikelnummer 
	Artikel-Nr.: 240273 - 62  bei conrad |wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lachsy: danke!!


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war heute mal wieder los und siehe da :m


----------



## Stingray (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> war heute mal wieder los und siehse da :m


 

Drei pro Woche Björn ! Drei pro Woche !!!! Laß mir noch welche drin  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi Thomas
Wer zählen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-)
Außerdem gehst Du ja sowieso nie los!!!
Oder wie sieht´s bei Dir aus in der nächsten Woche?


----------



## Steffen90 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex: womit kann man den die wobbler beschriften?? gibts da irgendwelche stifte oder muss mam das mit dem pinsel oder airbrush machen? hatte von nen namen draufzuschreiben....


----------



## Lachsy (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein drehgestell, aber erstmal nur für 1 Wobbler 

jetzt dreht der wobbler seine runden

http://img340.*ih.us/img340/2734/p1120114zv6.jpg


@steffen , wenn du nicht schreiben willst nimm Rubbelbuchstaben, aber vor dem epoxy drauf machen, funktioniert auch


----------



## Steffen90 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke lachsy! ich möchte schreiben....! aber mit was??


----------



## Pelznase (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, nette lösung hasse da gefunden

man kann mit nem pinsel unterschreiben oder eben mit nem edding cd-marker (edding 8400 special). mein epoxid löst diesen stift net, ka wie´s bei anderen harzen ist(?).
wenn man ne gut aussehende unterschrift hat, kann man auch klare folie bedrucken und auf den wobbler kleben (vor dem versiegeln) - kommt ganz gut.


----------



## Lachsy (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, wusste garnicht das die halteschraube eines Funkgerätes genau reinpaßt , dadurch das die schraube ein plastikkopf und eine kerbung hat, passt die tauschschaufel exakt rein. Natürlich mit etwas nachhilfe mit dem dremel. Der wobbler wird nur durch die Kerbe gehalten.

Durch wie Wackelaugen, hörste sogar jede drehung


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich nehme dazu eine Zeichenfeder und Skriptol (schwarze Tusche) Es geht aber auch ein feiner Edding. Danch Lack drauf, aber achte darauf daß sich der Lack mit Edding verträgt und nicht auflöst. Bei Skriptol gibt es dieses Problem nicht


----------



## Pelznase (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wat neues zum gucken.
trocknen auch noch kleine einfachere wobbs, die zeige ich dann später.


----------



## MCF (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute

Nachdem ich mich durch das Thema Wobbler vom Besenstiel durchgelesen habe bin ich doch um einiges schlauer was die Erstellung von Kunstköder angeht. Ich habe mal ein exemplar gebastellt ohne anleitung oder sonst welche kenntnisse im Wobblerbau. Das Ergebnis war nicht berauschend, hat aber einen Platz in meiner Fischerwand erhalten. Für mehr taugt der nicht, jetzt werde ich es nochmal versuchen aber mit all euren tipps im Rucksack. Vielen Dank dafür! Ist ein Klasse Beitrag den ihr da leistet. 

Gruss mcf


----------



## Boldman2204 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
also ich gehe hin und schneide in den Bauch vom Wobbler ne Kerbe um mein System einzubauen.
Nur wie macht ihr diese Kerbe zu??


PS hat jemannd noch ne Lösung für die SChuppen beim Wobbler (kein Fliegengitter) da es für gößere Wobbler sein soll


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich baue zwar keine Wobbler abe ich würde 2 Komponenten Kleber nehmen.


----------



## sweenson (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zwiebel oder Knoblauchnetzte sind meistens grober die sind dann auch gut für die grossen!


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gardinen sind auch geeignet Oder Netztragetaschen z.B. diese von atmungsaktiven Wathosen, Netz-T-shirts aus den 80ern...


----------



## Huchenfreak (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jörg: Hut ab Wahnsinn was mit Airbrush alles möglich ist! Sind die geschnitzt oder gegossen?
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Lachsy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



sweenson schrieb:


> zwiebel oder Knoblauchnetzte sind meistens grober die sind dann auch gut für die grossen!



die knofi netze sind dehnbar, also auch für grosse wobbler geeignet.


@Boldman2204
epoxy oder sogar feinspachtel .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

matthias, sind beide geschnitzt. der barsch besteht nur aus 17,57% airbrush.


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier müssen mal wieder Wobbler rein :m


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe auch gleich damit gefangen

war ein schöner Tag|kopfkrat


----------



## MCF (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi Bondex
Das sind wieder sehr schöne Wobbler von dir! Und das Du damit noch regelmässig Fische fängst ist doch die Krönung des Eigenbaus. Oder täusche ich mich?
Gruss mcf #6


----------



## Lachsy (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mein Wobblerkarusell ist fertig.
wollten es erst über zahnräder machen, aber ist nicht so einfach, also ein einfaches drehkreuz tut es auch 

jetzt wird den wobblern schwindelich 

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/4671/p1120229eg6.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum auch kompliziert, wenns einfacher geht?

nur, wie befestigst du dann jerks oder wobbs mit kurzer schaufel?

edit: wasn das fürn rot-braun-ton?


----------



## Lachsy (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mit den jerk muss ich schaun. bis jetzt haben meine Wobbler alle ne lange tauchschaufel, wenns soweit ist mach ich mir darum sorgen |rolleyes . Vermutlich ein andere konstruktion vorne dran. Ist ja alles wechselbar.
man brauch ja nur immer die Gewindestange wechseln, dann 2 längere Drehkreuze aus Alu. und kleine halterungen dran.

Der rot-braun ist der flip-flop effektlack aus der sprühdose. Gold-kupfer-Rot 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch wieder welche zusammengezimmert. Die habe ich erstmal auf die Laufeigenschaften getestet. Bisher aber noch keinen Fisch drauf gefangen, aber das kommt noch. Vielleicht sind die für unsere Forellen schon zu groß. Da sind welche von 10 cm dabei


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch welche
habe absichtlich mal welche in unauffälligen Naturfarben gesprayt für Gewässer wo die Fische mit zuviel Silber und Glitzer überblinkert sind


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex die sehen echt wieder klasse aus. #6


----------



## Living Dead (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> hier noch welche
> habe absichtlich mal welche in unauffälligen Naturfarben gesprayt für Gewässer wo die Fische mit zuviel Silber und Glitzer überblinkert sind




Der letze wär was für Mefos !


----------



## Pelznase (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da freut man sich ne woche aufs angeln und dann regnet es pünktlich zum we. naja, so bekommen diese wobbs noch nen kleine gnadenfrist.:q


----------



## Steffen90 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin
@bondex und pelznase: geile wobbler:k !!!!!!!

@all: habt ihr schon mal über einen wobbler im ab style nachgedacht?


----------



## MCF (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex und Pelznase,
das sind sehr schöne Wobbler. Bin gespannt welche Farben fangen werden. 
Gruss mcf


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee für Mefo ist der etwas zu leicht. Der ist etwa 6 cm lang und wiegt vielleicht 7 Gr. Der fliegt nicht weit genug. Aber ich habe jetzt welche gebastelt die sich für Mefo eignen. Die sind vollgestopft mit Blei. Fotos kommen demnächst


----------



## Justhon (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab mich auch grad drangesetzt und versucht erste Wobblerbau-Schritte zu machen. Hat soweit auch geklappt, die Form stimmt etc. Jetzt hab ich nur drei Fragen:

1. Wie bekomm ich die Ösen für die Sprengringe an den Wobbler und welche soll ich nehmen?

Hab das jetz so versucht zu lösen: Ich hab ein Loch vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz gebohrt, und dadurch ne Schnur mit zwei angeknoteten Wirbeln durchgeführt. Das is aber nich der Bringer.


2. Wie bekomm ich die Tauchschaufel dran und woraus soll ich die machen?



3. Wie soll ich den Wobbler lackieren? 
Erst wollte ich etwas mit Acrylfarbe malen (Barschdekor) und dann mit Klarlack drüber?


Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## holle (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

immer wieder die selben fragen... #t

lest euch durchs thema, da steht alles mehrmals drin. ok, es sind viele seiten. aber das kommt auch daher das immer wieder die selben fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden. 
also selbst bisschen arbeit machen und lesen 
und die board-suche gibts auch noch.

ist nicht bös gemeint, aber es können doch nicht endlos die selben fragen beantwortet werden...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> immer wieder die selben fragen... #t
> 
> lest euch durchs thema, da steht alles mehrmals drin. ok, es sind viele seiten. aber das kommt auch daher das immer wieder die selben fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden.
> also selbst bisschen arbeit machen und lesen
> ...


 
Vom Prinzip her hast Du natürlich recht Holle.
Aber weisst Du auch was Du da verlangst?
Es sind 195 Seiten mit 2921 Beiträgen.:c 
Ich habe mir wirklich (seit 4 Wochen ) die Mühe gemacht und (hoffentlich) alles durchgelesen.
Ich habe mit dem Basteln auch schon angefangen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch in den nächsten Tagen meine ersten Ergebnisse präsentieren kann.:m


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sonst einfach die Seiten anklicken und die Bilder ansehen dann findet man schon die richtigen Tipps


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ist der Versprochene Mefowobbler in Schwarzorange und noch etwas Kleineres für Forellen und Barsch in Neon und Weiß


----------



## MCF (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bondex
Die neuen sehen spitze aus, die neon weiss gefallen mir besonders gut. Wie schwer sind die Meerforellen Wobbler?
Gruss mcf


----------



## Boldman2204 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo aller ,

sagt dem doch einfach wie es funzt??


bzw wäre es sinnvoll jeweils einen Thread zu eröffnen, wo das Thema (z.B. Öse bei Wobbler) steht  und es erklärt wird. So spart man sich ünötigen Nervenverbrauch.


So ich sag dir mal wie ich das mache.

In den Wobbler so Art Kerbe rein von vorne bis Hinten, dann biegst du dir aus Edelstahldraht(den nehme ich) ein System. Wie man ne Öse beim Draht bekommt weißt du hoffentlich. Dannach das gute Ding in den Wobbler legen, Blei dazu und einfach Epoxid drüber.  Man kann vorher noch die Schaufel reinsetzten so mach ich das auf jeden Fall. Schaufel hab ich aus Kupfer probiert, nachdem ich mich mit Herrn Biedron unterhalten habe. Aber die exakte Bearbeitung finde ich schwer und bei uns is es relativ schwer an 0,5 dranzukommen.  Deswegen nehme ich Hobby Plexiglas . Nur bekomm ich hier die perfekt Rundung nicht so hin. 

Ah danach das ganze(Öse, Tauchschaufel etc abkleben und mal in Klarlack tauchen), trocknen lassen und dann mal rein mit ins Wasser. Und dann würde ich erst lackieren.


----------



## Big Man (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mensch Leute ich bin sonst nich so. Ich habe am Anfang auch erstmal Seiten durchackern müssen. Für die Faulen:q noch ein Tip


*Hier*​


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, oder einen Kurs bei mir belegen :m 

Was die Mefowobbler wiegen kann ich leider nicht sagen da ich keine Wage habe. Aber ich schätze so um die 20 Gramm dürften die haben. Fliegen sicher 50 Meter weit |kopfkrat


----------



## Boldman2204 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tja 

aber leider biste ein wenig zu weit entfernt.


Sonst wäre ich bestimmt einmal vorbei gekommen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier wie angekündigt meine ersten Bauversuche.
Zwei Jerk´s und einen Wobbler.
Laufen tun alle ganz anständig.:vik:


----------



## Living Dead (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> nee für Mefo ist der etwas zu leicht. Der ist etwa 6 cm lang und wiegt vielleicht 7 Gr. Der fliegt nicht weit genug. Aber ich habe jetzt welche gebastelt die sich für Mefo eignen. Die sind vollgestopft mit Blei. Fotos kommen demnächst



Ich meinte auch eher vom Boot oder in Auen! Sry hab ich vergessen|wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achja da hab ich natürlich auch gleich noch ne Frage:

Ich gieße mit nem Kumpel sehr oft Original Jerks ab! Die laufen auch absolut spitzenmäsig!

Bloß unsere Begabung hört spätestens beim Bemalen auf = (((

Wir wollen die Jerks wirklich nur in Standart Hecht Farben haben:
Firetiger, Red Head, etc!

Doch leider siehts mit Modellfarben immer scheuslich aus...

Was haltet ihr für eine kostengünstige und gute Bemalung/Lackierung?


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier meine neuesten Kreationen. Die kleinen schwarzen sind für den Sommer gedacht. Die hellen und die weißen für die kalte Jahreszeit und dunkles Wasser.


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die grauen sind für berfischte Gewässer wie z.B. für Forellenpuffs


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die schwarzorangen lösen bei trübem Wasser einen großen Reiz auf die Fische aus. Beim Testen der Aktion am Kanal habe ich wieder einen kleinen Barsch erwischt:m


----------



## Lachsy (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

unser wobblerbauer björn, in massenproduktion  sag mal wieviel Wobbler liegen bei dir rum? oder sind das schon kistenweise?

muss auch mal wieder ein lackieren 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Schluchseeler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich traue mich ja fast nicht, aber hier ist mein erster Wobbler den ich gebaut habe:m


----------



## Steffen90 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo
ich hab nen problem.....
mir würde das falsche epoxid mitgebracht....
artikelnummer 236357-LN und 81264-62 bei conrad
jetz muss ich mit dem zeug wobbler baun.... nur irgendwie geht das net! das epoxi fliest beim einkleben der ösen aus dem wobbler raus und beim lackieren bilden sich riesige krater und fast alles bis auf eine papierdünne schicht fliest runter. 
gibts da irgend ne möglichkeit was ich machen kann?


----------



## Lachsy (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar, warten bis die masse nicht mehr so flüssig ist, dann verarbeiten

Zitat conrad zum härter 
Verarbeitungszeit 40 Minuten, Aushärtezeit bei Raumtemperatur 20 bis 24 Stunden.

und ein drehgestell für die wobbler bauen, damit das Epoxy nicht verlaufen kann


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja also ein paar habe ich noch auf Lager 

Schluchseeler 
ich denke das der Wobbler nicht laufen wird. Die Schaufel ist zu flach für die Anordnung der Schnuröse. Die muß weiter nach unten denke ich. Kannst ja mal einen Testlauf machen und berichten, würde mich interessieren


----------



## Schluchseeler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Testlauf habe ich gestern schon gemacht.
Hat mich eig. recht überzeugt.
Dadurch dass ich mein Blei recht weit nach vorne plaziert hab taucht er vorne bei ZUg schnell ab.
Und durch die große flache Tauchschaufel sieht man ihn gleich nicht mehr.
und wobbeln tut er auch.
Man muss ihn halt recht schnell führen.


----------



## MCF (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow Bondex,
die sehen ja wieder vielversprechend aus deine neuen Wobbler. Sind die Gelb Schwarzen Augen gemalt oder aufgeklebt?

Hi Schluchseeler
Toll das du dein 1. selbst gemachten Wobbler hier zeigst. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorn ist auch mein erstlings Werk zu Sehen. der ist auch nicht der Hammer aber einen Anfang zu besseren und schöneren Wobbler dank diesem Thema im Forum. 

MfG mcf


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die habe ich einfach aufgetupft, und fangen tun die auch. War eben mal wieder am Wasser


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die schmecken auch den Hechten. Sah mir so aus als wollten sie die Teile gleich fressen ohne vorher zu kauen :q 

Die eine Forelle hatte einen Fingerlangen Barsch im Magen. Ich war ganz erstaunt denn dieser Winzling war bereits voller Laich |kopfkrat 

Das Gesamtergebnis: 3 Hechte, 2 Forellen, ein Saibling und diverse Atacken. 2x sprang eine Forell mit aus dem Wasser als ich den Wobbler gerade herausheben wollte - guter Schreckeffekt#6


----------



## Kaljan (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#t Die wobbler macht ihr doch nicht selber ;+
die sehen nämlich ein bisschen zu gut aus :q, besser als aus dem laden :m
----
hättet ihr vllt eine anleitung??
würde es auch mal wagen |rolleyes mir einen wobbler vom besenstiel zu basteln 

Mfg Kaljan


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar sind die selbstgemacht. Steht doch mein Name drauf#c 
die Anleitung steht hier auf 197 Seiten|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Pelznase (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex, die ganzen wobbs machste doch nicht nur für dich, oder? und nutzt du diesen thread dann als "schaufenster"?


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
klar fische ich damit, das siehste ja anhand meiner Fotos. Ich denke fast ich bin der einzige der damit auch fischen geht hier  Und natürlich ist das hier ein Schaufenster wo wir uns gegenseitig unsere Kreationen präsentieren, das ist doch Sinn und Zweck der Übung


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Übrigens wird das Wobblerbauseminar in der Anglerkiste auf ein anderes Wochenende verschoben weil ein großer Teil an diesem WE keine Zeit hat. Also wir machen ein neues Date und jeder kann daran natürlich teilnehmen. Ich poste das an entsprechender Stelle nochmals


----------



## MCF (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex, 
tolle Fangbilder! 



Hi Kaljan
Wenn du Wobbler selber Bauen willst lohnt es sich das Thema ganz durch zu Lesen. Und das Wobblerrezept ist auch eine super Matrialliste die es sich lohnt zu lesen.

Gruss mcf


----------



## Pelznase (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex, damit hast du meine fragen nicht beantwortet.

ist ja nicht so schlimm, wenn du den thread hier nutzt, um die wobbs deinen "kunden" zu zeigen. nur ist es jetzt schon recht fad immer die gleichen auf masse getrimmten 2-farbigen wobbs zu sehen. dabei könntest du es ja auch anders, nur würde sich dann ein verkauf nimma lohnen, nö?


----------



## onze (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finds immer wieder interessant mir die wobbler anzuschaun und außerdem gibt bondex auch immer tips zum selbebau, also nicht nur pr.
drum ist das schon ganz ok denke ich


----------



## Soumi (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

digicam läuft wieder!
drum ein paar bilder von meinen neuen. 1-4 styrodur 4-6 cm teiweise unfertig.nr 5 abachi.


----------



## Soumi (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch zwei,
styrodur und abachi 8 und 14 cm.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alle Wobbler die ich hier gesehen habe sehen echt super-hammer-spitzenmässig-gut  aus.
Repekt an die Bauer!!!


----------



## Soumi (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hossa, 
und noch vier minis


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#rwow 
also wenn ich hier durch diesen thread so husche und sehe was ihr hier für kunstwerke erschaffen habt, dann bekomme ich so richtig lust darauf auch ma zu probieren einen wobbler zu machen....aber kann mir jemand mal sagen wie ich diese ringe da also die ösen an denen man die haken befestigt, an die wobbler montiere ?|kopfkrat#c
vlg


----------



## Steffen90 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@soumi und bondex: super wobbler!#6  respekt!

ich hab jetzt auch wieder 4 stück zum trocknen gehangen!  ma sehn villeicht bekomm ich ja die digicam von meinem vater dann stell ich auch ma nen bild von meinen wobblern rein. 
dann könntet ihr mir villeicht auch ma nen tip geben, was ich für soeinen nehmen kann! hab nämlich schon etliche anfragen bekommen.... nur ich weis nie wieviel euro ich pro stück nehmen kann!#c


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
ich baue die Wobbler halt so wie ich meine daß sie gut fangen und nicht um besondere Kunstwerke zu schaffen. Kunst mache ich anders, mit Pinsel oder Bleistift. Wenn aber kein Interesse der Allgemeinheit besteht daß ich hier meine Wobbler präsentiere dann werde ich das in Zukunft unterlassen.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soumi
schöne Dinger übrigens!!!


----------



## MCF (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Soumi 

deine Wobbler sehen super aus, bin schon auf die Fangmeldungen gespannt.



Hi Bondex

Ich würde es sehr schade finden wenn du deine Arbeiten nicht mehr Posten würdest. Das wäre ein echter Verlust für das Forum. 

MfG mcf


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

MCF
Danke für das Lob. Wir könnten ja abstimmen. Ich möchte mir hier keine Feinde machen oder Euch mit meinen Bildern nerven. Zur Not könnten Interessierte die Wobbler auf meiner Page sehen. Oder ich zeige hier nur noch ganz bestimmte Wobbler. Ich finde aber das Wobbler komplett aus Blei was besonderes sind oder daß es vielleicht den einen oder anderen hier interessiert welche Wobler zu welcher Zeit bei mir gut fangen. So habe ich auch erst vor Kurzem herausbekommen daß momentan weiß der Knaller ist. Auch habe ich bisher nicht diese länglichen Kleinwobbler gebaut und jetzt promt meinen ersten Hecht darauf gefangen. Ich habe es halt nicht ausprobiert weil sich die kurzen besser werfen lassen in der Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex: ich fände es auch sehr schade wenn du deine wobbler und deine fänge hier nicht mehr posen würdest!! das wär ein echter verlust für das ab und speziell diesen thread!
und die kleinen länglichen wobbler bau ich auch!  aber alle unter 5cm....


----------



## Lachsy (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mal wieder einer von mir

http://img256.*ih.us/img256/2116/bildnd1.jpg

tauchschaufel und epoxy fehlt noch


----------



## Soumi (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
und noch drei aus styrodur


----------



## Soumi (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@MCF,
mit fangmeldungen kanns noch dauern.die forellenpuffs bei uns erlauben keine kunstköder ausser fliegen.hecht und zander haben noch schonzeit.
gruss


----------



## Pelznase (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

als ob jetzt jmd sagt, du sollst nimma posten......hehe.....nimma ich will oder verlange das. aber ich wollte wissen, was das mit den 08/15 wobblern soll. und so, wie du meinen fragen ausgewichen bist, trifft meine vermutung auch zu. das heisst jetzt aber auch, dass ich mich selbst von hier fern halte.#h


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klasse Wobbler!

das Problem gibt´s leider an vielen Forellenpuffs. Meist ist noch nichtmal die Fliege erlaubt. Damit schießen die sich ins eigene Knie! Ist doch egal wie die Fische gefangen werden, raus kommen sie früher oder später sowieso und jeder sollte doch mit de Methode fischen die ihm am besten liegt!

Pelznase
so war das doch nicht gemeint. Jeder kann doch bauen was er will. Einer baut 2-teilige für Hecht, andere fischen gerne auf Barsch oder Forelle und ich fange damit im Sommer auch Weißfische#c 
Über Verkauf will und darf ich hier nichts schreiben


----------



## AK_894 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe es ja jetzt auch mal ausprobiert, mit dem 
Wobbler vom Besenstil. Find die Farben zwar nicht so Schön #q  !!!! aber hatte nur momentan die zu Hand. 
Aber werde sie wahrscheinlich noch mal um lackieren.
Haben beide denn Lauf test mit Bravur bestanden.:z 
Sind meine ersten beiden Versuche.


IMG_0240.jpg


----------



## Willi90 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gugst du hier:

http://www.mcffishing.blogspot.com/ 

--->2.Film


----------



## Ollek (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Willi

Schöner Link insbesondere das Posendrechseln#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wr heute PT gesehen hat weiss wie die Wobbler maschinell gefertigt werden.
Hoch interessant.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Wr heute PT gesehen hat weiss wie die Wobbler maschinell gefertigt werden.
> Hoch interessant.


ich habs gesehen! war auf jeden fall mal interessant! besser als dieses komische fish`n fun..... aber wenn alle rapalas so hergestellt werden, is es ja kein wunder warum die so teuer sind..... aber das lackieren hätt ich gern gesehn!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, aber ist natürlich klar warum die das nicht zeigen. Wie gesagt Firmengeheimniss.
Ist bestimmt auch  ein Hauptgrund warum  die so fängig sind.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist natürlich klar warum die das nicht zeigen. Wie gesagt Firmengeheimniss.
> Ist bestimmt auch ein Hauptgrund warum die so fängig sind.


das ist aber nicht der hauptgrund warum die so fänfig sind! das liegt an der führung und dem laufverhalten des wobblers, denk ich! farben spielen meines erachtens nach nicht die größte aber eine manchmal entscheidende rolle!


----------



## Pelznase (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habs auch gesehen und fands schade, dass man die wirklich interessanten dinge net gebracht hat - was auch verstänlich ist.

hab das schöne wetter heute ausgenutzt und hab die ganzen wobbler der letzten zeit ordenlich getestet. hab auch mal n foto von nem rapfen gemacht, der eigentlich ein hecht oder zander werden wollte bei diesem maul. mit ca. 70cm keine schlechter erster rapfen des jahres.


----------



## Pelznase (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

2.versuch das bild hochzuladen


----------



## Lachsy (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Petri Jörg, Klasse
na wenn das man nicht was feines auf ein eigenbau Wobbler ist.


----------



## MCF (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute 
das sind super Arbeiten und tolle Fangmeldungen von euren Wobbler.
Auf meinem Weblog ist ein neues Video zum Thema Wobbler Bau zu Sehen. http://www.mcffishing.blogspot.com/ viel Spass beim Gucken.
Grüsse mcf #h


----------



## Lachsy (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so er ist fertig

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/564/unbenanntqz2.jpg


----------



## Huchenfreak (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jörg: Dickes Petri! Richtig fettes Teil!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vomn mir auch!!


----------



## Pelznase (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke. werd versuchen nochmal nachzulegen

lachsy, da hat sich das köderkarussell wohl voll gelohnt!?


----------



## Lachsy (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja jörg, das hat sich gelohnt. besser gehts garnicht. Klasse idee sowas


----------



## AK_894 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So und wieder einer Fertig.:vik: 

Länge: 4,5cm 

Hat den Lauftest auch wider mit Bravur bestanden.#6


----------



## Soumi (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hossa ,
und noch vier weil ich fleissig war
gruss an alle

die beiden oberen mit bondexaugen


----------



## loskayos (27. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Wobblerbauer...

Bin vor kurzem auf euren Thread gestossen und war ziemlich beeindruckt was ihr für Kunstwerke zaubert . Also erstmal großen Respekt!!!

Hab mich dann ein paar Tage durch euren Thread gewühlt und bin als o um die Raubfischschonzeit zu überbrücken gleich mal zum Baumarkt und ins Bastelgeschäft gedüst und hab dann los gebastelt. Das Ergebnis ...seht selbst. Für meinen ersten Wobbler gar nicht übel oder ? Bin jedenfalls mächtig stolz.

Ersten Lauftest hat er auch mit Bravur überstanden. Einzigstes Manko, er verhäddert sich ziemlich oft mit der Schnur beim werfen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mein blei nur im vorderen Teil positioniert hab.

Beim nächsten dann. Kann aber bei meinem Arbeitstempo dauern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mann sieht der echt aus, hast Du da ein Fisch einlaminiert?:q


----------



## Steffen90 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@loskayos: das soll dein erster sein???!!!!!! der ist wirklich richtig klasse!


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Respekt!!!


----------



## NOK Angler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

HI ,

nachdem ihr hier alle euren super geilen Wobbler und Jerks posted , hab ich mich auch mal dran gemacht. Nachdem mein 1. Versuch beim Finish ziemlich in die Hose gegangen ist , ist mein 2. Anlauf doch ganz ansehnlich geworden.






Alle Jerks sind aus Balsa , in Schichtbauweise gefertigt mit innenliegenden Blei.






Danach wird auf das Balsa KFZ-Spritzspachtel aufgebracht und Grundiert. Zwischedurch schleifen. Danach wird nach gefallen gelackt. Einfache Baumarktsrühdosen müssen noch bei mir reichen. 











Das Finish wird denn mit Epoxy gemacht. Hab auch noch unfertige hier , die warten noch aufs Finish.






Hoffe die gefallen euch so gut wie mir #h


----------



## Torsk1 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schauen gut aus#6 .

Wie machst du das mit dem Schuppenmuster?


----------



## NOK Angler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Grobes Fliegengitter drauflegen und vorsichtig dünn rüber lackieren. Am besten das Fleigengitter richtig um den Wobbler nähen damit es schön stramm anliegt.


----------



## Torsk1 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Grobes Fliegengitter drauflegen und vorsichtig dünn rüber lackieren. Am besten das Fleigengitter richtig um den Wobbler nähen damit es schön stramm anliegt.


 
Ja Danke muss ich mal probieren:m


----------



## holle (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ nok angler

schöne teile! 
deswegen fragst du wegen der giesserei. willst wohl in serie gehen? 


@ torsk1

-fotorealistisches design 

-lurefoiling

-finish, schuppenmuster usw...


----------



## NOK Angler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin bei den preisen für die materiallien aber noch mächtig am überlegen. das gießharz ist ja alles andere als günstig.

hast du eigentlich schonmal epoxi mit füllstoff probiert ?? Hab hier noch knapp 30kg eines recht dünnflüssigen epoxy zeugs welches so normal glashart aushärted. leider braucht es im vergleich zu resin recht lange , bis zur entformbarkeit 24h.


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

NOK Angler 
Ja sehr schöne Wobblern. Hast Du mal ein Bild von Deinem Fliegengitter oder eine Adresse woher Du das Zeug hast? Ich habe leider nur das ganz feine und hätte auch gerne mal was in Deiner Größe. 

Ich habe mit meinem neuen selbsternannten Lieblingwobbbler wieder einen Hecht gefangen. Anscheinend ist die Farbe nicht nur ungewöhnlich sondern auch sehr fängig. Ich hatte damit jetzt Forelle, Saibling und einige Hechte. Nach diesem jedoch ist die Schaufel nun abgebrochen und ich werde eine neue einbauen. Wenn er danach nicht mehr gut fängt dann bin ich mir sicher daß es an seinem ursprünglichen Lauf lag.
Ist wirklich merkwürdig. Man hat 2 fast gleiche Wobbler aber nur einer davon fängt spitze. Lauf, Design und Größe, Lauftiefen, Form alles für mich fast gleich und doch fängt nur der eine...? Verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## NOK Angler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja , ich weiß schwer zu finden !!

Bin 3 std in Baumärketen , Einrichtungshäusern und ähnliches gewesen , bevor ich im Keller ein altes 1-Man Zelt ausm Supermarkt gefunden hab. Das drinn verbaute Fliegengitter war perfekt|kopfkrat :m .

Könnte hochstens das in Stücke geschnitte fotografieren , weiß aber nicht ob das dir hilft.


----------



## holle (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> ...............................
> 
> hast du eigentlich schonmal epoxi mit füllstoff probiert ?? Hab hier noch knapp 30kg eines recht dünnflüssigen epoxy zeugs welches so normal glashart aushärted. leider braucht es im vergleich zu resin recht lange , bis zur entformbarkeit 24h.



kannst du probieren. allerdings ist die silikonkautschuk-form dann recht schnell hinüber. die gase der epox-gemische sind eine ganze menge aggressiver als die pu-gase. die dringen in die form ein und machen sie spröde. 
etwas hinauszögern kann man das wenn man die silikon-form nach ca 2-3 güssen bei ca 50 grad für eine weile in den backofen stellt. ein teil der gase kann dann entweichen, aber eben nur ein teil. 

lange rede kurzer sinn, mit epox ist die form schnell hin. :g


@ bondex

ich tippe auf die farbe. ist eine gute barsch und hecht-farbe


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja vielleicht. Aber ich frage mich warum es diese Farbe in keinem Laden gibt? Rosa Body gelber rücken und Barschstreifendeko ;-) Als ich den gemacht habe war´s einfach nur ein Jux und ich habe mir nicht viel Fangerfolg davon versprochen

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: 

huch das war der 3000. Beitrag hier, ist ja wahnsinn was aus einem einfachen Besenstil so alles werden kann


----------



## Matchking (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Björn...

gratuliere zum 300sten Beitrag und zum Hecht.
Ganz schönes Hängebauchschwein für die Größe oder???
Habt ihr keine Schonzeit mehr???

Habe heute auf der Arbeit meine Wobbler Epoxier- und Lackiervorrichtung fast fertig gebaut.
Werde wohl nächste Woche mal ein paar Bilder on stellen!

MfG Sören


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klar ist Schonzeit und ich hatte normal auch auf Forelle gefischt. Manchmal hat man Pech und bekommt ein Krokodil an die Schnur. Natürlich schwimmt das laichreife Biest wieder und sorgt für Nachkommen die später unsere Forellen frühstücken :m  Aber Hechte esse ich sowieso nicht so gerne und ich setze sie meistens wieder in den Bach.
Hier meine neuesten Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel oder Bebleiung Die sind doch hoffentlich kreativ genug um sie hier posten zu dürfen |kopfkrat Huch jetzt habe ich doch glatt die Ösen vergessen!#d :c


----------



## gismowolf (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björni!
Produzierst Du jetzt Ostereier?|bla: :q


----------



## Bondex (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ostereier? Das sind 1A Kaulbarschwobbler ;-)


----------



## gismowolf (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Björni!
ok im Ernst - Neue Besen kehren gut und ein neues Design ist erfahrungsgemäß immer gut!!Ab und zu werden Fische auch agressiv und beißen vehement auf alles,was anders ist!!
Gratuliere zu Deiner neuen Design-Line und ich möchte hier so bald wie möglich Fangfotos sehen!!


----------



## Bondex (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau, zum 1. April!!!


----------



## AK_894 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallöchen  

So habe schon wider zwei Exemplare fertig.
Lauftest wider mal beide mit Bravur bestanden.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Ende der schon zeit kommen.:q :vik:


----------



## Crossi (1. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schicke teilchen hast gemacht #r, leider hat mein monitor ne macke oder sind die pic´s wirklich zu dunkel?

gruß Crossi


----------



## holle (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, war auch mal wieder am tüfteln.
hab nun mal paar kleine jerkbaits für barsche, rapfen, döbel usw
gemacht. 7cm, ca 10g , und schöner lauf   #6 übrigens alle in langsam sinkend. 
über ostern wird getestet ob die barsche hunger haben. :q

http://img484.*ih.us/img484/1111/barschjerks800xjd3.th.jpg


----------



## Matchking (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sehen klasse aus!
Na denn Petri Heil!
...das welche im Osternetz  Ääääähhm Kescher landen


----------



## Crossi (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der holle hat wohl nie genug waffen in seiner köderkiste |supergri.
aber wie hast du das mamorierte hinbekommen. den 5. auf der linken seite meine ich. dat sieht echt super aus!

gruß crossi


----------



## holle (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee, krieg nie genug davon |supergri

aber das sind ja jetzt auch mal kleine jerks die man mit leichtem spinnzeugs fischen kann. also keine multi und jerkausrüstung nötig. 

bei dem farbeffekt ist das stichwort *reisslack*. 
dieser reisseffekt entsteht wenn man einen schnell trocknenden lack auf einen langsamer trocknenden lack aufbringt.

also erst der lack der länger brauch, kurz anziehen lassen, dann den schneller trocknenden dünn drüber. und schon reisst es und die drunter liegende farbe kommt in den rissen zum vorschein. 

wie in den salzwüsten die aufgesplitterte oberfläche. oben knochentrocken, unten noch feucht.


----------



## Willi90 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie kriegt ihr eigentlich diese Streifen rein??? Siehe Barschmotiv von holle.


----------



## holle (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*






mit schablone. alles was schwarz ist wegschneiden. auf den köder legen, farbe sprühen, und siehe da.... der barsch hat streifen 


ps:
schaut *dem typen hier* mal zu! das ist perfektion in airbrush!


----------



## Lachsy (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich zeig dann auch mal ein fangergebnis :vik: 

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/7721/dsc01529ix8.jpg


----------



## holle (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:vik:#r

und rummmms!

petri !!!


----------



## MCF (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi holle
Super schöne Wobbler von dir! #r Petri Heil an Ostern beim Testen.


Petri Heil Lachsy schönes Fangbild! #6


----------



## onze (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der sprayer hats echt mal drauf....bob ross mit spraydosen
oem...wenn die schaufel vom wobbler nicht ganz grade sitzt, ist der lauf dann direkt verhunzt oder könnte der trotzdem noch vernünftig laufen?


----------



## Steffen90 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soooo jetz kommt auch mal nen bild von meinen wobblern die ich noch daheim hab!





es sind im moment wieder ca. 10stück in arbeit ....
die nachfrage ist groß


----------



## holle (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



onze schrieb:


> der sprayer hats echt mal drauf....bob ross mit spraydosen
> oem...wenn die schaufel vom wobbler nicht ganz grade sitzt, ist der lauf dann direkt verhunzt oder könnte der trotzdem noch vernünftig laufen?



naja, wenn die fische einen wobbler mögen der mehr was vom spinner hat (den spiralenlauf) dann fängst du damit auch


----------



## Crossi (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Holle
is aber wohl eher glückssache wie dann dat muster wird mit Reißlack, ich dachte es geht wie beim Crappiedesign. 

@onze
nen bißchen kannst du noch an der öse trimmen. bieg die mal vorsichtig nach links oder recht. aber nen bild vonne front wär hilfreicher


----------



## holle (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ crossi

das stimmt allerdings.
aber bisschen nervenkitzel beim lackieren is doch nicht übel


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Wobbler!
und Lachsy Dein Dorsch ist ja ein fettes Schwein. War das ein Jerk? Wie tief läuft der blaue Teufel?


----------



## Lachsy (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne kein jerk ein normaler wobbler, ca 3-4 meter tauchtiefe, wurde mit dem Downrigger auf tiefe gebracht. Ist halt Trolling 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, schönen kugelfisch hasse da gefangen.


----------



## Dani_CH (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So- jetzt hats mich definitiv auch gepackt- und ich versuch auch mal ein paar Wobbler zu bauen.

Sehen ja wirklich perfekt aus- Eure Dinger. Material ist vom "alten" Tonstudioabriss noch genügend vorhanden- und anstatt immer 10-15 Euros für nen anständigen rapala auszugeben, kann man ja auch ein paar verregnete Tage besser fürs basteln nutzen.

Ich hab mich mal in den "Monstertreaht" eingelesen- und versuch dabei so viel wie möglich zu berücksichtigen.

Ansonsten viel Spass mit Euren Eigenbauten

Gruss vom Nachbarland, Dani_CH


----------



## Bondex (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wer hier neu einsteigt kann sich auch gerne mal meinen Grundriß ansehen, vielleicht ist das ganz hilfreich


----------



## Pelznase (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, würde nie nachrechnen, wie teuer so ein eigenbauwobbler ist. der wird dann nämlich teurer als ein rapala. das basteln sollte man einfach als "kleine" bereicherung/erweitung unsers hobby´ sehen.

war grad auch noch bissel fischen und testen. hockte mit dem rücken zum wasser, um ein pic zu machen. hab mich dann noch mal umgedreht und sah dieses "monster" keinen meter von mir entfernt im wasser stehen. der schwan dachte wohl, die grossen wobbs wären alte brötchen. bin dann recht schnell gegangen, weil es auch recht kalt im schatten des schwans wurde


----------



## Lachsy (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jörg, mal wieder spitzenklasse. Ja so ein schwan kann schon imponieren. 

Wünsche nach MH ad Ruhr ein frohes osterfest |wavey:


----------



## onze (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jor crossi das bekomm ich schon hin...schaufel ist auch aus metall, also kann ich da auch noch " was dran biegen"
ich stell bilder rein wenn das ding doch irgendwann mal fertig wird


----------



## MCF (7. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex 
Das ist eine sehr gute Vorlage von deinem Wobbler Grundriss, thx ist eine super Hilfe. Halbierst du den Wobbler in der Mitte oder wird die Achse und das Blei von unten eingestzt und zu gespachtelt?

Pelznase
Deine Wobbler sehen spitze aus. #rTolle Geschichte mit dem Schwan. 

Grüsse mcf


----------



## Bondex (7. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein die Wobbler fräse ich der Länge nach auf und setze das Blei von unten mit Epoxy ein


----------



## Steffen90 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist dachdeckerblei. bekommste beim dachdecker. manchmal sogar umsonst als reste!


----------



## holle (13. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch gleich nochmal nachgelegt 


http://img124.*ih.us/img124/7079/pict0098editedsh8.th.jpg

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/38/pict0104editedaa7.th.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (13. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehn mal wieder klasse aus holle, diesmal kein Koi dabei 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (13. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke 

stimmt... jetzt wo dus sagst... |kopfkrat

siehste, gleich nen grund noch nen schwung zu machen. :vik:


----------



## Lachsy (13. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja dann los, will ne ganze koifamilie sehn :vik:


----------



## MCF (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Deine Wobbler sehen spitze aus holle, bin schon auf die nächsten Arbeiten von dir gespannt. 
Gruss mcf #6


----------



## Lachsy (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein goldfisch, aber mit blitzlicht photografiert, mal morgen ohne blitz ein bild machen 

http://img395.*ih.us/img395/6223/p1010014cg5.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mal ohne blitz

http://img366.*ih.us/img366/5652/p1120611rm7.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

arbeitest ja immer sauberer-schick, lachsy.

sitze auch grad an nem neuen gusswobbler. das urmodell ist schon fast fertig. müssen nur die zutaten langsam mal eintrudeln.


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich muss auch mal wieder silikon bestellen. Alles andere habe ich noch da.

Jörg, das liegt auch mit unter an der anderen pistole, mit der viel besser zu arbeiten ist, und auch feiner.


----------



## Willi90 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

he holle, wie bekomst du diese senkrechten streifen bei deinen wobbern hin? schablone? handbemalen? und dan noch diese farbübergänge...wie machst du das?

Gruß Willi


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> he holle, wie bekomst du diese senkrechten streifen bei deinen wobbern hin? schablone? handbemalen? und dan noch diese farbübergänge...wie machst du das?
> 
> Gruß Willi



schauste da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1533433&postcount=3014


----------



## Willi90 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

He danke holle...habe mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nur das ich nicht holle bin


----------



## Pelznase (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, n feuerwehrschlauch ist halt nix für kleine wobbler|supergri


----------



## Willi90 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

LoL!!! sorry war ein versehen...aber das mit dem airbrush ist einfach unglaublich


----------



## Willi90 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, n feuerwehrschlauch ist halt nix für kleine wobbler|supergri

Soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

willi90, brauchste nicht geht um die airbrushpistole 

stimmt jörg, ich merke den unterschied zwischen einer conrad pistole , und einer gescheiten.

ach ein hab ich noch

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/3330/p1120647no3.jpg


----------



## Soumi (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,
auch noch mal etwas von mir.


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe mal Wobbler gánz anders gemacht. Diese hier sind wie Fliegen gebunden und dann versiegelt. Das Praktische an der Sache ist, daß sie nicht gebrusht werden brauchen, so spart man Zeit. Allerdings ist das Binden wiederum recht aufwändig :-(


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gestern war ich wieder mal am Bach. Ich hatte versucht ein paar Bachforellen im kürzlich erstmals nach 20 Jahren geöfneten ehemaligen Schongebiet zu verhaften. Davon konnte ich allerdings nur 2 und auch nur auf Fliegen fangen. Dafür fing ich einige schöne Barsche und auch Weißfische auf Miniwobbs


----------



## Willi90 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Fische...da beweist sich wieder mal das man schöne Forenneln auch mit Fliegen fangen kann...und nicht nur mini Forellen


----------



## holle (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lachsy

die lachsy hat den nemo gefunden! :q



@ bondex

gute idee!  bisschen wie die epoxy-minnows mit mylar-schlauch.

sehen gut aus!

ps: schöne barschlis, also wollen sie langsam wieder.
mal schauen obs bei uns auch wieder geht. 
die hatten die letzten wochen zugenähte mäuler (laichzeitbedingt).


----------



## Lachsy (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht nur das holger auch eine abstrakte kunst habe ich gemacht :q 

schaust du

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/1875/p1120718jy6.jpg

:vik: :vik:


----------



## holle (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah ja, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich sehe postmodernen klecksizismus gepaart mit einem leichten hauch fraktaler influenz ...


----------



## Lachsy (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> ah ja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das ist doch mal ein neuer Stil , wer will schon ein Van gogh oder ein rembrandt wenn man ein echten Lachsy haben kann |supergri |supergri


----------



## holle (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6:q jenau!


----------



## loskayos (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Wobblerbauer...

...hier mal Wobbler 2 und Nummer 3 von mir

der eine ist mit Sprühdosen lackiert, der andere mit der Aluklebebandtechnik und eingfärbtem Epoxy.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar Fragen an die Profis.

Erstmal zu meinem ersten Wobbler denn ich ein paar Seiten vorher geposted habe. Laufeigenschaften sind super, jedoch verhedderte er sich bei jedem dritten Wurf mit der Schnur.
Was kann man dagegen tun, bzw. Bebleiung im hinteren Bereich verschlechter die Laufeigenschaft. Ein paar Tips wären hilfreich.


Zum anderen will ich da bei uns am Rhein so langsam die Rapfensaison startet ein paar Oberflächenköder wie Popper und co bauen. Habt ihr hiermit schon Erfahrungen. Wie muss ich bebleien oder Formen, dass ich auch ohne Tauchschaufel einen Zickzack (walk the dog) hinkriege oder damit es kräftig ploppt.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe !!!


----------



## holle (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ loskayos

schöne dingers haste gemacht!

zum ausbleien der zigzagger: 
*ein *schwerpunkt (blei) in der unteren region mittig platzieren macht einen zigzagger. /\/\/\/\
wenn du zwei bleie verwendest: je weiter die bleie voneinander entfernt sind umso weiter und weicher wird der ausbrecher den der köder macht. schlängellinie 

je höher du das blei in die längs-mitte (seitenlinie) setzt umso mehr flankt der köder.

popper sind schwanzlastig bebleit damit die schnauze aus dem wasser schaut und auf schlag ploppen kann. 
bei poppern nie die federn oder anderes gedöns am schwanzdrilling vergessen. das macht nach dem anlocken durchs ploppen den beissreiz aus.
bei guten poppern ist die obere linie des maules immer über der unteren linie. wie beim skitter-pop.


----------



## loskayos (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Holle das sind exakt die Infos die ich gesucht hab.

Was meinst Du mit der oberen und unteren Linie des Maules ?

Hab mir den skitterpopp mal angeschaut konnte aber nicht erkennen was du meinst.


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Spitze die Teile! Sehen wie geleckt aus und fangen sicher auch super Hecht Barsch und co

Hier noch die Bilder, mußte vorhin erst welche löschen damit ich diese hochladen kann. Die Barsche haben sich ebenfalls auf 1 Quadratmeter rumgetrieben. Sicher selten für Barsche in dieser Größe (sind selten bei uns), vielleicht wegen Paarug. Sie schienen mir voller Laich zu sein


----------



## holle (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

echt pralle, schöne streiflinge  

@ loskayos

manche popper haben einfach "nur" ein gerades maul wie die unteren in der kiste >







wenn man sich überlegt das der popper schwanzlastig im wasser steht ist der winkel der oberen lippe also schon über den 90grad-winkel hinaus in richtung 80-70grad und wird so nur wasser nach oben spritzen und nicht so gut ploppen.

beim skitterpop steht die obere lippe weit über der unteren nach vorn und somit steht die lippe beim schwanzlastig im wasser stehenden popper bei ca 100-120grad und kann so einen dicken plopp produzieren.


----------



## loskayos (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK......

jetzt hab ichs geschnallt..

 Danke nochmal für die Mühe die Du Dir gemacht hast.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ukelei Design #h


----------



## Pelznase (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi,

also, ich bleie meine holzwobbler meistens so aus (bild). (könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass sie dadruch weniger aggressiv laufen.
auch wobbler, die über die ganze länge blei haben, laufen nicht unbedingt sanfter. ist bei wobblern etwas anders als bei jerks.) dazu lasse ich das schwanzende auch immer etwas dicker bzw. fallen meine formen immer etwas kompakter aus, damit die wobbs stabiler in der luft liegen. wenn man dann noch weich auswirft -nicht schnell ruckartig beschleunigt, die rute nicht zu hart ist und man den wurf kurz vor ende abbremst, sollte der wobbler kaum noch überschlagen.

lachsy, machst du geräusche und komische bewegungen, wenn du so einen wobbler bemalst?


----------



## loskayos (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Pelznase,
so ungefähr hab ich das bei Wobbler 2 und 3 auch gemacht.

Heute war der erste Lauftest, beim 2. Wurf hatte ich schon den ersten Hecht an der Angel.1. Fisch auf Eigenbau, dass hat gleich doppelt gefreut, auch wenn der Hecht eher ein Hechtlein war. Später folgte noch ein zweiter. Bissen beide auf den gezackte Wobbler.

Das motiviert weiterzubauen !!!


----------



## Lars91 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab 2 latten maraghonie bei meiner oma gefunden...
hab ma gelesen das is außer zum bearbeiten ganz nett ist...

hat da irgendwer tips für mich wie man dieses hammer "maraghonie-aussehn" hinbegommt?

meine das war iwas mit ölen aber hält dann das harz?


----------



## loskayos (21. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lars91

Willste daraus Wobbler bauen ????

Ist meines Wissens sehr dichtes und schweres Holz, demnach auch schwer zu bearbeiten.

Das Ölen feuert das Holz und die Farben kommen schön raus, lackieren kann man danach aber nicht mehr.
Wie es mit dem Epoxy aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber geölte Flächen sind da problematisch, Silikon hält da z.B. auch nicht mehr gut.

Würds aber nicht zum Wobblerbau einsetzen, einziger positiver Aspekt: es ist sehr wasserbeständig.


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

grad ist der erste wobbler der neuen gussform fertig bemalt geworden. grundiert hat er den wasserbeckentest schon überstanden, hab die form ja schon in holz erprobt. kanns kaum erwarten den zu fischen. noch ein paar kleine details:
müsste schweben, nackt wiegt er 10g, ist 7 cm lang und hat nen weitwurftunnel.


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht stark aus...

sind die Streifen und Punkte mit Edding aufgemahlt ?


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx,

jo, die zeichnung ist mit nem edding cd marker gemacht-ganz zittrig nach 5 grossen tassen kaffee|supergri.


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht gut aus jörg, ich glaube das waren eher 5 Expresso |supergri 

habe auch 2 gespritzt, sind aber diesmal nicht für mich

Irland mit Shamrock

http://img454.*ih.us/img454/504/p1120795af6.jpg

und Schottland, 

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/4773/p1120800gp2.jpg


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> thx,
> 
> jo, die zeichnung ist mit nem edding cd marker gemacht-ganz zittrig nach 5 grossen tassen kaffee|supergri.




Wird die Fische wohl kaum stören und sieht trotzdem gut aus.
wollts nur wissen, da ich keine airbrush habe und trotzdem schöne Ergebnise erzielen will, muss ich mehr auf solch techniken  zurückgreifen.


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn der erste mal kein glück bringt!

bist ja ganz schön gemein, lachsy.


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wieso jörg, wegen dem expresso? #h 

naja glücksbringer wäre ja ein 4 blättriges Kleeblatt oder  shamrock hat ja nur 3

hatte erstemal mit dem sprühkleber experimentiert, um das kleeblatt nachzubrushen. Vorher war der wobbler abgedeckt mit Maskierfolie, wo nur das kleeblatt frei war.


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Welches Material benutzt ihr eigentlich für die Tauchschaufel?

Ich weiß, habs schon irgendwo gelesen, würd aber Stunden dauern die Stelle im thread wieder zu finden.

Hab bisher Bastlerglas aus dem Baumarkt (Polystyrol 2mm) benutzt. Gestern ist mir einer runtergefallen, und sofort war die Tauchschaufel kaputt. Ist Plexiglas bruchfester ?


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt auch, waren wohl nicht nur expressos im spiel|supergri


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nimm polycarbonat in 2mm. hab 1mm getestet. das ist aber zu dünn. conrad hat 1,5mm starkes da, was ich mal tersten möchte.


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> nimm polycarbonat in 2mm. hab 1mm getestet. das ist aber zu dünn. conrad hat 1,5mm starkes da, was ich mal tersten möchte.



Danke....zum Glück hab ich nen Conrad direkt um die Ecke|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder nimm makrolon, bekommte günstig bei ebay.


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> oder nimm makrolon, bekommte günstig bei ebay.




mal schauen...

...mein dad arbeitet bei degussa früher bei röhm, die stellen solche gläser her. vielleicht hat er noch irgendwelche connections und kann mir was in der art besorgen.

Ausserdem hat er mir irgendwas von nem neuen werkstoff erzählt, hab vergessen wie das zeug heißt.
Wird in der raumfahrt und flugzeugbau etc. eingesetzt, also ziemlich teuer. läßt sich bearbeiten ähnlich wie holz ist sehr leicht und trotzdem sehr fest.

vermute so wie styrodur nur fester und härter. Er wollte mal schauen ober er mir nen restbrocken besorgen kann.


----------



## Willi90 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy... Policaronat und Makrolon ist das gleiche   ... nichts für ungut ^^. Aber zur bestetigung siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycarbonat

Ja ja...ich weiß hört sich klugscheiserisch an


----------



## Soumi (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo leute,
tolle dinger die da in der letzten zeit gepostet wurden.hab mal was grosses aus styrodur probiert 16cm ,80 gramm.denke sonst werden hier nur minis aus dem zeug gebaut.petri an alle 1 mai gehts los.


gruss soumi


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sind auch von heute. zähle die mit 20cm mal zu dem zeug....


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
wie hast Du die Oberfläche bei dem Styrodurzeug bearbeitet? Was für eine Grundierung? Epoxy? Ohne Kunststoffüberzug ist die Außenhülle doch total instabil? Habe immer das Problem Epoxy sauber zu schleifen weil das nie richtig hart wird.

Beim Wobblertreffen in der Anglerkiste ist dies hier entstanden. Habe versucht ein stabiles Scharnier aus Kupferblech zu gestalten. Die Funktionsweise ist ideal allerdings auch sehr sehr aufwändig und zeitraubend|kopfkrat Das Auseinanderschneiden hat echt weh getan. Die Tauchschaufel habe ich ebenfalls aus Kupferblech gedängelt. Der Lauf des sinkenden Zeiteilers ist extrem, so kann man den Wobbler nur sehr langsam fischen. Der 3-Teiler läuft wie eine Schlange, die Gelenke sind deutlich flexiebler


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase :

schick...

Hast du bei den Zweiteilern auch ne durchgängige Drahtachse oder wie gehst du da vor ?

@ all

Problem : Hab gestern 2 wobbs mit epoxy versiegelt. Das Zeug laut Packungsbeilage angemischt. Sollte eigentlich mittlerweile ausgehärte sein. Der Rest im Anrührtopf ist das auch, aber das epoxy auf den Wobbs ist noch richtig flüssig (zähflüssig, also nicht einfach nur klebrig).
Hat schon mal jemand was ähnliches gehabt ?
Was passiert wenn ich jetzt nochmal mit ner Schicht Epoxy drüber gehe?

Würde mir ungern die ganze Arbeit zunichte machen.


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe die neuen (groß) Wobbler getestet - mit diesem Ergebnis. Insgesamt habe ich 3 erwischt alle gleich groß etwa 600 Gr/Stk #6


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex meist mich bestimmt nicht, die sind nämlich aus abachi
mit schanier ist n bissel viel arbeit... hatte schon mal angedacht, paketband zu nehmen. nur weiss ich nicht, ob das irgendwann durchs wobbeln schwächelt. wollte es für 10-teiler nehmen-wobbler in scheiben:q

die achse ist durchgängig, soll ja grosse fische an die luft bringen.


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



loskayos schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ich jetzt nochmal mit ner Schicht Epoxy drüber gehe?



ich habe letzens auch noch bis der Epoxy ausgehärtet war die 2 schicht aufgetragen. funzt sogar gut.

kommt auch auf dein epoxy an, meiner hat 45 minuten verarbeitungszeit. da geht es ohne probleme. bei 5 minuten expoxy würde ich warten bis der Epoxy ausgehärtet ist.


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ich habe letzens auch noch bis der Epoxy ausgehärtet war die 2 schicht aufgetragen. funzt sogar gut.
> 
> kommt auch auf dein epoxy an, meiner hat 45 minuten verarbeitungszeit. da geht es ohne probleme. bei 5 minuten expoxy würde ich warten bis der Epoxy ausgehärtet ist.



Meiner sollte eigentlich, und war bisher auch immer, nach 24 Stunden komplett ausgehärtet sein.#d


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

er kann jetzt aber nich hingehen und über das epoxid, das noch total nass ist und nicht richtig aushärten will, drüber pinseln. wenn irgendetwas das epoxid daran hindert, hart zu werden, dann wirds auch nicht mit ner schicht drüber besser.
was für farben und mittel sind auf dem wobbler? oder war was im pinsel?


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, wenn es fast durchgehärtet ist geht es, habe ich probiert, und sogar gut. nicht neues Expoxy anrühren sondern das was noch da ist, was also im der gleichen aushärtphase ist.

habe ich mit 45 minuten Tropfzeit geschaut und probiert

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
das hatte ich falsch verstanden, ich dachte die 2Teiler sind aus Styrodur. Ich frage deshalb weil das Epoxy bei großen Wobblern selten eine geschlossene glatte Schicht hinterläßt oder tropft. Da müßte dann viel geschliffen werden oder man kommt nicht drum herum dan ganzen Wobbler nochmals mit 2K Spachtel abzudecken, aber das wäre zuviel Aufwand.

Als Gelenk für mehteiler kann ich Dir vielleicht auch das Gurtband empfhehlen welches ich für meine Cases verwende. Habe ich noch nie getestet aber das nudelt sicher nicht durch durch das Wackeln, und es gammelt auch nicht


----------



## Pelznase (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mit meinem epoxid grosse styrodur-wobbler "grundiert", hab das zeug ja mal getestet. die flächen waren geschossen, ist aber auch laminier-epoxid. mit meinem alten rutenlack ging es auch.

naja, ist halt die frage, ob sich der aufwand einen solchen wobbler zu bauen auch lohnt? viel flüssiger als ein 3-teiler wird ein 7- oder 8-teiler auch nicht laufen. aber mit nem band könnte man auch relativ kleine vielteiler basteln. einfach die scheiben fertig lackiert und versiegelt aufschieben und verkleben.

klar lachsy, aber seine epoxidschicht ist wohl hinüber und da hilft drüberlacken auch net. würde lieber abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## loskayos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine Vermutung war, dass  ich das Zeug nicht ausreichend gemischt hab und im Becher evtl. ganz oben, wo ich den Pinsel reingtunkt hab zu wenig Harz oder Härter war.
Erhoffe mir jetzt, dass mit ner zweiten Schicht die erste Schicht auch noch mit aushärtet#d


----------



## Bondex (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ich nur Lack auf Styrodur auftrage hauen die Hechtzähne mit sicherheit durch und der Wobbler bleibt flexibel. 2K Lack funzt nicht weil er das Styrodur anlöst. Wenn man zuviel Epoxy drauf haut dann sieht man die Feinheiten wie Rillen oder Kiemen nicht mehr. Holz kann man ja einfach so lassen weil es fest genug ist. Allerdings interessiert mich brennend was man da für einen Schleifgrund auftragen könnte der sich leicht und gut schleifen läßt also hart genug wird.


----------



## holle (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

probiers mal mit dem zeug aus dem wir die jerks und wobbler giessen 

ohne leichtfüllstoff ist das zeug steinhart.


----------



## Bondex (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie heißt das noch und wo gibt´s das, was kostet?


----------



## Lachsy (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei http://www.marronnier.de/
Biresin27 KIT, 2kg 37,51 EUR


----------



## Bellyboater (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist mal ein zweiteiliger, der beim Treffen zustande gekommen ist. Das Gelenk ist wie bei dem von Bondex aus Kupferblech und 0,8mm Edelstahldraht gebaut. Die Tauchschaufel ist ebenfalls aus Kupferblech gedängelt. Bis jetzt hab ich an dem Wobbler ca 3 Stunden gesessen. Aber das wird mein liebstes Stück werden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1560479&postcount=120


----------



## Pelznase (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

resin wird bondex´styrodur auch wegätzen. das ist auch viel zu scharf. wie wärs mit nem eigelb-dipp? könnte man ja noch was beimischen ums noch zähflüssiger zu machen.


----------



## Pelznase (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sollte natürlich eiweiss heissen und net eigelb.


----------



## Bondex (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja aber Eiweiß wird doch sicher nicht hart genug um Hechtzähnen standzuhalten?
Vielleicht müssen solche Wobbler einfach aus Holz sein


----------



## holle (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> resin wird bondex´styrodur auch wegätzen. das ist auch viel zu scharf. wie wärs mit nem eigelb-dipp? könnte man ja noch was beimischen ums noch zähflüssiger zu machen.



quatsch! 

mit dem epox oder auch dem resin was ich habe kann man auch styropur problemlos überziehen. da sind keine agressiven lösungsmittel drin. also sollte das auch bei styrodur funzen.

eiweiss-mischung ist auch gut um wasserfarben usw. zu fixieren. allerdings muss dann noch ein überzug aus kunstharz drüber weil eiweiss sich sonst wieder im wasser löst.


----------



## Pelznase (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

werds beim nächsten giessen mal testen und nen topfen aufs styrodur geben.


----------



## jirgel (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dank der Hilfe von Holle habe ich heute alles bestellen können 
und werde mich an den Formenbau und meine Hechtwobbler jetzt ins Kunstharz machen, einige der Holzrohlinge werden jetzt halt dran glauben müssen und ihr leben als Formenform opfern müssen dafür werden sie im Duzenten wieder Auferstehen(Hoffentlich erlebe ich keine Nacht der Lebenden toten).


Versuch macht Klug wie man so schön sagt 

Noch mal auf diesen weg ein Fettes Danke an Holle

Als kleines Danke schön will ich auch mal ein Bild bei steuern


----------



## Bellyboater (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal meine ersten Styrodurwobbler. Da ich noch nicht im Besitz einer Airbrushausrüstung bin, hab ich die mit dem Pinsel angemalt. Laufen tun die alle ganz prima.


----------



## holle (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ jirgel

kein problem. hast ja auch lieb gefragt :q
viel erfolg beim giessen  #6

@ bellyboater

sehn doch auch ganz gut aus! (allerdings sieht man kaum was) 

@ all

hab auch wieder bischen was gemacht. 
mal wieder grössere jerks...

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/1181/alleeditedoc6.th.jpg

und was man bei schonzeit-langeweile aus ner normalen holzperle bischen farbe, draht und epox so machen kann sieht man hier > der schwarz-goldene (stellte sich beim wassern heraus) ist ein schöner suspender geworden.

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/264/perlenideeneditedev3.th.jpg     http://img156.*ih.us/img156/7084/1swimjiggoldspiraleeditkt6.th.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gute gemacht holger #6 #6 #6 , sehe ich richtig, haste bei den kois jetzt silber als grundfarbe?


----------



## holle (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee, ist ein perlierendes weiss, 
also ne art perlmuttweiss.

macht sich auch als bauch-farbe ganz gut.


----------



## Lachsy (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achso, sehe ich das auch richtig, das du bei 2 modellen nur die osen von unten nach oben gesetzt hast`? also nur ösen tausch 

Perlmut habe ich auch da, und so ein perlmut Lila effekt.
will auch mal einen in "dark cooper" machen, mal sehn, wie das kommt 
gieße gerade wieder welche, muss ja am wochenende was zu tun haben


----------



## holle (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meinst bestimmt d und d1.

naja, nur ösentausch is das nicht. 

anders ausgewichtet usw...

und die dritte version der form ist d1+twister 
die federstahlschraube hinten dient zum aufschrauben eines gummischwanzes.

laufen aber alle bestens.


http://img356.*ih.us/img356/936/dd1d1twisternv5.th.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das du gewichtsänderung vornimmst ist mir klar, sonst würde ja immer kippen 

uiiiiiiiiiiii da iser ja wieder da Koi, hoffe er überholt man den Koi aus japan im preis )))))))))))


----------



## Lachsy (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mal flipflop grün-lila

http://img256.*ih.us/img256/7136/p1130050vd3.jpg

http://img353.*ih.us/img353/3623/p1130055xo2.jpg

noch welche noch nicht endgültige lakierung

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/7053/p1130056jy1.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier alle im drehgestell, alle haben epoxy mit glitter bekommen ausser der rote, der hat Schuppenfolie drauf

http://img483.*ih.us/img483/5599/p1130077ru0.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Wobbler Lachsi
bei Deinen oberen frage ich mich wie Du de an der Schnur befestigen willst. Die haben ja keine Öse oder kommt die erst später dran?

Meine neuen Kreationen kommen dann die Tage hier rein: Pflicht und Kür ;-)


----------



## Lachsy (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kommt noch die osenhalter werden zum schluss eingeklebt. Die löcher im makrolon sind schon gebohrt, brauch nur noch einkleben dann sind se fertig.


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und das hält auch bombenfest? Leidet das Makrolun nicht an Stabilität wenn es durchbohrt wird?


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hier ist die Pflicht

Das sind einfach nur Duplikate von meinem neuesten Erfolgswobbler. Man weiß nie wann der mal im Gebüsch hängt#c


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und nun die Kür 

Das Gelenk des Holzwobblers habe ich aus Kupferblech gebastelt - ebenso die Tauchschaufel. Lohnt aber den Aufwand nicht#c  Der aus Styrodur schlängelt genausogut. Demnächst zeige ich wie der gelackt aussieht.|bla:


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mein letzter Fang auf einen Mini. Mal wieder ein Fisch ohne Zähne oder Fettflosse  Etwa 30 cm lang


----------



## Lachsy (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> und das hält auch bombenfest? Leidet das Makrolun nicht an Stabilität wenn es durchbohrt wird?



ne leidet nicht, makrolon ist sehr widerständig, solange du nicht mit verdünnung oder sonstiges dran gehst. Der druck der auf der Schaufel liegt wird bis in den Wobbler geleitet, da die schaufel bis in die mitte des Wobblers geht.

hier ale 4 nach dem epoxy finish

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/9979/p1130093nf4.jpg


----------



## loskayos (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Teile Bondex und Lachsy...

hab auch wieder 2 fertig, dummerweise ist aber meine digicam im

Ar.......


----------



## Lachsy (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da gehört die Cam aber nicht hin Kay, musste sie wieder rausziehen


----------



## Pelznase (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsy, schöne schlichtheit, die gefallen!


----------



## Lachsy (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der rote wurde mit silver-Violett an den Seiten verfeinert, aber nur ein hauch .
die streifen in schwarz.
der lila, bekam an der seite "dark Cooper" also "dreckiges Kupfer" die streifen in Weiss
der blaue, hat silber als untergrund, der dann nur ein hauch blau bekommen hat. hier die streifen in "kupferton"

um unregelmässigkeiten auszugleichen, die leider beim gießen endstehn ,habe ich erst "feinspachtel" und dann mal "sprühspachtel" benutzt. 
Sprühspachtel ist eine super erfindung , und erleichtert das schleifen ungemein.

Jörg, wenn die Fische es auch so sehn, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Pelznase (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch noch schnell nen wobbler für morgen gemacht.
der ist 16,5cm lang und fängt hoffentlich morgen!


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes Teil! Ist der aus Holz?


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lachsi
warum gießt Du die Ösen nicht gleich mit ein?


----------



## Lachsy (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die ösen sind eingegossen, ausser die in der Tauchschaufel. Die Tauchschaufel wird nach dem lackieren eingeklebt. Die ösen werden zuletzt mit Epoxy eingeklebt, das sind regelrechte Ösenhalterungen aus Resin.

schauste hier , die kommen in die Tauchschaufel, exakte 5mm bohrung in die schaufel und passt perfekt

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/3226/p1130136th0.jpg


----------



## Bondex (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hast Du das auch schonmal als fertiges Bild? Kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen wie der dicke Klopper in der Schaufel sitzen soll


----------



## Lachsy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist kein klopper, nur das bild ist so groß, aufnahme auf meiner tastatur 

hier mit wobbler und tauchschaufel 

http://img187.*ih.us/img187/8729/p1130144ov5.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und wieder ein flip-flop

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/8674/wobblerjs4.jpg


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und ist Dir noch nie eine Schaufel rausgerisen oder gebrochen?


----------



## Lachsy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö bis dato noch nicht. makrolon ist fast unverwüstbar


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs und konnte diese schöne Forelle auf einen 13cm!!! langen Wobbler verhaften. Der Fisch hatte den vorderen Drilling im Maul, hat das Teil wohl von der Seite erwischt. Leider hat mir ein Hecht den Wobbler am nächsten Tag von der Schnur gepflückt. Hätte ich gewußt daß dort große Hechte drin sind hätte ich sicher nicht auf das Stahlvorfach verzichtet. Ich habe ihn kurz gesehen war etwa so wie dieser den mein Nachbar 20 Meter weiter kurz danach erwischt hat. Gebissen hat er auf Brotteig mit Zimt!!! Vielleicht war es derselbe und hatte nach dem Wobblerkontakt keine Lust mehr auf große Beute


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so we versprochen hier noch die Kür


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch noch ein paar neue Farbvarianten gebrusht auf deren Fängigkeit ich schon gespannt bin


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und dann noch diese hier

Die Streifen habe ich mit Rubbelkrepp maskiert


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Demnächst werde ich mal wieder etwas größere Wobbler bauen für die Hechtsaison. Die werden dann wohl etwas gedecktere Farben haben. Ich bin fast überzeugt daß Brauntöne bei uns im klaren, flachen Wasser erfolgreicher sind wenn mann zur Mittagszeit fischt


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein Überblick über meine jüngsten Werke. Die klassischen Bondexmuster schwarzorange, silber metallicgrün und weiß durften natürlich auch nicht fehlen :m


----------



## Pelznase (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die streifen kommen gut. bräuchte mal wieder abdeckfilm- fällt mir da ganz zufällig ein


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal wieder was einfaches

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/144/p1130314ao6.jpg


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gewagte Farbe!!! Aber manche Fische stehen bestimmt auch auf Erdbeeren, hihi


----------



## workflow (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi hier mal meine versuche...


----------



## Dementorblack (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tach schön... hab da mal ne frage wie macht ihr die Ösen fest am/im Körper? Weiß nämlich nicht so genau wie ich das machen soll... Weil die Körper sind so weit vertig nur weiß ich halt nicht wie ich das machen soll...


----------



## jirgel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das sind keine Ösen   Außer bei Lachsi 

Das sind durchgehende Drahtachsen.

Das Problem ist bei der ganzen sache das du enweder einen schnitt an der unter Seite des Wobblers machen musst oder den Wobbler in 2 Hälften teilen.


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dementorblack 
Wilkommen bei den Wobblerverrückten!
Ich sag´s nur ungern aber das steht hier irgentwo im Threat. Da hilft nur blättern und lesen...
Ich hoffe Du bist so verrückt denn es lohnt sich


----------



## holle (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow


nicht schlecht für die ersten wobbler #6

das epox-finish ist noch verbesserungswürdig.
die öse in der tauchschaufel hätte ich nicht gedreht, hält bestimmt nicht lange... 
eher so wie hier > 





an den augen des grünen sehe ich, dass du dich unter anderem auch auf barschalarm belesen hast 


@ all 

gestern ging zur abwechslung mal ein döbel auf einen der barsch-jerks 

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/9776/26648429pi9.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah holle dann haben wir uns ja gestern beim hagenkötter gesehen...#h....schöner döbel ich war ja gestern auch am wehr angeln...die döbel sprangen ja etliche male...doch ich hatte nur wenig zeit zum angeln...leider auch keinen erfolg...letze woche hatte ich einen 4 pfünder auf einen mosa wobbler gefangen..wollte ein paar barsche fangen...doch die scheinen mir in der ruhr auszusterben...oder?

danke für deine ratschläge werde ich beherzigen


----------



## holle (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hagenkötter?
ich glaube nicht... es sei denn du gehst ebenfalls in der dresdner elbe angeln, aber da ist mir kein hagenkötter bekannt.


----------



## workflow (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da war gestern jemand der dir sehr ähnlich war...er sagte mir das er jerkbaits selbst baue und auch hier bei anglerboard.de im thread dabei sei...vieleicht ein zufall...woher beziehst du dein makrolon für die schaufeln...?...ist echt blöd kriege es hier nirgends...habe nur dieses brüchige zeugs...ist nicht so geeignet...vorallendingen wenn ich die schaufel trimmen möchte


----------



## workflow (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

angelsport hagenkötter ist in essen/kettwig...ein kleiner aber feiner angelladen...etwas weit weg von dir...


----------



## Lachsy (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> da war gestern jemand der dir sehr ähnlich war...er sagte mir das er jerkbaits selbst baue und auch hier bei anglerboard.de im thread dabei sei...vieleicht ein zufall...woher beziehst du dein makrolon für die schaufeln...?...ist echt blöd kriege es hier nirgends...habe nur dieses brüchige zeugs...ist nicht so geeignet...vorallendingen wenn ich die schaufel trimmen möchte



schau mal bei ebay |wavey:


----------



## Pelznase (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich wars auch net. bin nämlich viel schöner als holle;P

die ruhr hat tatsächlich weniger barsche. wüsste grad auch nicht, welche fischart da nicht weniger geworden ist.


----------



## Lachsy (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich wars auch nicht


----------



## holle (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#c    :q


----------



## workflow (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

egal....jedenfals ist es irgendwie spannender fische zu fangen als wenn es immer funzt...und jeder depp fische fängt...im gegensatz zu den barschen gehts dem döbelbestand an der ruhr anscheinend gut...es sind noch noch etliche im  gewässer...auf dem bild siehst du einen 4 pfünder den ich letzte woche auf wobbler gefangen...wo angelst du an der ruhr pelznase...?


----------



## Pelznase (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

beangle die ruhr von kettwig bis zum rhein, aber aus faulheit meist nur in mülheim.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> d..woher beziehst du dein makrolon für die schaufeln...?



Frag mal bei Bayer


----------



## Lachsy (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal wieder den Airbrush geschwungen 

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/87/p1130697js7.jpg


----------



## Bondex (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Döbel habt ihr da erwischt. Was macht ihr damit? Die schmecken doch nicht besonders, oder? Habe noch nie einen aus der Decke geschlagen, aber ich denke die kommen Rotaugen sicher geschmacklich nahe?


----------



## holle (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

was ich mit den meisten meiner fische mache ist der signatur zu entnehmen 

hab mich übrigens jetzt mal mit den mini-wobblern beschäftigt und gestern vormittag welche aus balsa gezimmert. mir völlig artfremd, da ich ja bekanntlich sonst nur jerks baue...:q
schnell farbe drauf und mit dem edding noch kontraste und weil ich sie erstmal auf den lauf testen wollte kein epox drüber (tauchschaufeln aus tupperware-plaste |uhoh. drum sehen sie noch recht dürftig aus.
am wasser haben sogar alle 4 ne gute figur gemacht, hätte gedacht das vielleicht gerade mal einer einem wobbler nahe kommt.
nunja, das design ist wie gesagt etwas dürftig (da sie laufen werden sie jetzt, bis auf die biene, mit einem entsprechenderem farbüberzug versehen). denn auf die biene oder auch wespe gabs beim testen dann sogar nen kleinen rapfen. :vik:

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8187/minisls8.th.jpg             http://img225.*ih.us/img225/7/32878117dg5.th.jpg    

ps: was döbel angeht hättest du hier mit deinen mini-wobblern schnell erfolg. siehe foto> beute von vorgestern auf mini-wobbler. bis auf den rechts/mitte, der ging auf einen meiner barsch-jerks...

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/5346/alle100507lr0.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr gute fänge..respekt!

ne döbel ist geschmacklich auch nicht so mein fall habe aber immer viele abnehmer...die reißen sich um alle fische
deshalb sehne ich mich auch nach barschen an der ruhr...das ist ja so wenig geworden das ist echt ein guter fisch zum essen...schönen muttatach euch allen noch!​


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sag ich ja - Miniwobbler sind der HIT drum baue ich auch soviele davon.
Warum machst Du einen Sprengring in die vordere Öse? Ist doch völlig überflüssig wenn man einen kleinen Karabiner einklinkt.


----------



## holle (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der vordere sprengring ist wahrscheinlich ein unterbewusstes überbleibsel aus der jerkerei... :q


----------



## Willi90 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex ... du hast hier mal langezogene Augen reingestellt....wie klabe ich sie auf? mit der Spitze vor oder richtung Körper?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich hier schon öfters die Seiten durchgeblärter habe und immer wieder absoloute Topmodelle gesehen habe, wirklich noch mal Respekt an die Erbauer alle Wobbler sin wahre Kunstwerke#6#6#6, habe ich mir gerde selber überlegt das ich mir ein paar von diesen Dingern selber auch mache. 
Ich ahbe schon die ersten Seiten durchgelesen und habe festgestellt das vile Airbrush verwenden um ihre Wobbler zu lackieren.
Bloß leider möchte ich meine Wobbler nicht mit Airbrush gestalten, meine Frage nun gibt es da noch andere möglichkeiten???
Und wie bekommt ihr immer diese gleichmässige Form hin???


Fragen über Fragen, aber die Ergebnisse haben mich wirklich überzeugt#6#6#6.

Wenn dann tatsächlich noch ein paar Wobbler entstehen werden kommen sie natürlich hier herein.

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt ihr immer diese gleichmässige Form hin???
> 
> 
> Fragen über Fragen, aber die Ergebnisse haben mich wirklich überzeugt#6#6#6.
> ...


Indem man zb. Schablonen nimmt.
Guck mal hier.
www.lurebuilding.nl


----------



## Feeder-Freak (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen dank#6, aber welches Material nimmt man dafür, ich könnte natürlich auch euinfach alles durchsuchen, fazu habe ich aber im Moment keine Lust. Also was nehmt ihr???
Sind das wirklich noch Besnstioele oder schon anderes. Also ich würde glaube ich zumindest Balsahloz nehmen, da besteht aber wieder die Gefahr fals ein Fisch beist das das Holz viel zu weich ist und sofort splitern würde.  kann man das einfach mit Klarsichtlack machen???

Bitte versteht meine ganzen Fragen aber ich habe keine KLust mir haufeweise Material zu kaufen und dann  am Ende da stehen und nix klappt.

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich nehme immer Dachlatten. Klappt ganz gut. Aber die richtigen Experten hier werden Dir mit Sicherheit jede Menge bessere Tips geben können. Solange baue ich noch keine Wobbler.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich war gerade auf der I-Net Seite die du mir empfohlen gast und habe schon zwei Designs ausgewählund eines selber gemacht.
Nun möchte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören:
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/User/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image002.jpg[/IMG
][/FONT][FONT=&quot][IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/User/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image002.jpg[/FONT]


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Deine Grafiken kann ich leider nicht sehen.
Aber ich habe bisher meistens dieses hier gebaut.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die grafiken kannste auch nicht sehn, weil sie lokal auf seinem rechner liegen 

ich baue keine aus holz, 2 linke hände  ich gieße

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ich baue keine aus holz, 2 linke hände  ich gieße


 
Wenn man das nötige Equipment hat.....
Aber gerade für Anfänger (wie ich auch) finde ich Holzwobbler am einfachsten.
Und das Modell was ich vorgeschlagen habe ist wirklich Idiotensicher. Läuft einfach super.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tommi. selbst den würde ich aus holz nicht hinbekommen, obwohl dekupiersäge wie auch schleifer im keller orginalverpackt steht. 

(ja da stehn die Geräte gut und trocken  )

Meine sind ja nicht wie holle seine selbstendwickelt, dafür genießt holger auch mein respekt ,ich habe nur abgüsse von einem Wobblerrohling genommen. Also ist es nur 1/4 eigenbau, die anderen 3/4 meiner wobbler hat immer noch Roy von koederbau.de gemacht.
Ich sage ja auch überall das die nie endwickelt habe. würde ich mich ja mit fremden Ruhm bekleckern  

bau sie halt nur für mich weiter.
und solange es mir spaß macht, baue ich sie. Obwohl wir frauen ofters mal die Wobbler im farbtopf fallen lassen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Deine Grafiken kann ich leider nicht sehen.
> Aber ich habe bisher meistens dieses hier gebaut.



Geanau, das ist auh einer meiner ausgewählten und dann eben anders dieser hier:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sorry, vergessen das einzufügen:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Sorry, vergessen das einzufügen:


 
Mit denen habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen.
Und was mich bei der ersten Abbildung irritiert, ist das da Bohrung für das Blei eingezeichnet ist.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich ahbe soeben mal ein paar Grundversuche beim Wobbler bau gemacht. Die Schblone ausm Netz und dann mal mit Balsa probiert(habe noch jede Menge davon aufm Speicher rumliegen, Kp wo ich das her habe). Am Anfang ar es schwirig aber nach der Zeit ging es dann langsam. 
Habe so ca. 10 Mal versucht. Bilder ahbe ich leider keine da es ja sowiso nur Probedinger waren.

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe auch mal drei neue.
Muss aber noch Epoxi drauf, deshalb ist die Tauchschaufel auch noch abgeklebt.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso, das heißt man muss nur Epoxi Kleber draufmachen???
Ich meine auf Balsa und so??? Gar keine große sache wie Klarsichtlack o.ä.??
Das würde die Sache natürlich erheblich vereinfachen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Achso, das heißt man muss nur Epoxi Kleber draufmachen???
> Ich meine auf Balsa und so??? Gar keine große sache wie Klarsichtlack o.ä.??
> Das würde die Sache natürlich erheblich vereinfachen.


Kein Epoxikleber, sondern durchsichtiges Epoxi als Finish


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok, und das hält auch Hechten stand wenn sie beissen oder muss man da noch irgenwie etwas besonderes machen???
Ich habe nämlich "Schiss" das einer der Wobbler bei einem Biss sofort kaputtgeht da Balsa ja nicht besonders hart ist.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit Balsa habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Ich nehme immer Dachlatten(Kiefer ist das glaube ich)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Probier ich das auch noch mal aus. 
Ich habe sogar noch eine Dekupiersäge gefunden so das das Sägen auch ekin großes Problem sein sollte. Aber ich habe keine Ersatzbläter für die Säge mehr. War schon in etlichen Baumärkten und habe nix gefunden. 
Weis einer wo ich das herbekomme?
Und nun die letze Frage: Wo bekommt man dieses Klarsichtepoxi her?

So das wären dann ale Fragen: Ich schätze mal wenn ich alles besorgt ahbe so in ca. nem onat werden dann auch die ersten Ergebnisse folgen (hoffentlich|rolleyes).

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Willi90 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Tommi-Engel

Schöne Wobbler, aber die Öse sollte immer an der Vordersten Stelle angebracht sein, das bringt einen besseren Lauf. Wen du es nicht an die Tauchschaufel anbringen willst, dann an der Spitze des Wobblers selber.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Willi90 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Übrigens @ Feeder-Freak: Klarsichtepoxit bekommst du auch im Baumarkt...OBI z.B. hat kleine tuben mit misch-schale der bis jetz ganz gut gedient hat...hat aber auch einen entsprechneden Preis


----------



## holle (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> @ Tommi-Engel
> 
> Schöne Wobbler, aber die Öse sollte immer an der Vordersten Stelle angebracht sein, das bringt einen besseren Lauf. Wen du es nicht an die Tauchschaufel anbringen willst, dann an der Spitze des Wobblers selber.
> Gruß Willi
> ...



was sind das für binsenweisheiten? #d

1.
was die position der ösen angeht: experimentiersache! keinesfalls gibts dafür eine regel von wegen vorderste stelle usw...

2.
das epoxid (kleine tuben *bei obi*) *ist kleber*...
was man fürs finish braucht ist ein beschichtungs-epoxidharz-system.
und hier rate ich wie immer zu epoxidharz 601 und härter 650 von bootsservice behnke. oder wers teurer und perfekt mag nimmt envirotex lite.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> @ Tommi-Engel
> 
> Schöne Wobbler, aber die Öse sollte immer an der Vordersten Stelle angebracht sein, das bringt einen besseren Lauf. Wen du es nicht an die Tauchschaufel anbringen willst, dann an der Spitze des Wobblers selber.
> Gruß Willi


Die Wobbler laufen eigentlich super....|kopfkrat


----------



## Willi90 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja, das mit der Öse worde mir leider in diesem Theard gesagt... deswegen eig. nicht meine Gedanken. Aber egal, konte ja auch ein missverständniss von meiner Seite sein. Bin schließlich auch nur ein anfänger. 

Und zum Opoxid: Der epoxi von OBI ist nicht nur ein kleber. Er ist genauso zum Versiegeln geeignet.


----------



## Bondex (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Willy 90
Die Spitze sollte vorne sein (so wie bei den richtigen Fischen auch z.B. Forelle) und der kleine weiße Reflexpunkt oben. Das bedeutet Du brauchst jeweils ein linkes und ein rechtes Auge


----------



## Willi90 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann habe ich bei meinem (1.) Wobbler gleich nen Fehler reingebaut...wen ich wieder ne Digicam zur hand habe mach ich mal paar bilder.


----------



## Bondex (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Feeder Freak
all Deine Fragen wurden hier schon mehrfach beantwortet. Wenn Du ernsthaft Wobbler bauen willst, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen hier alles sorgfältig zu lesen.
Als Material kannst Du Balsa nehmen mußt es aber gut versiegeln weil es bei Feuchtigkeit aufquillt. Deshalb nehme ich nur noch Styrodur und für große Wobbler Weidenholz, Kiefer, Pappel und andere weiche Hölzer.
Epoxy von Conrad hat sich für mich bestens bewährt und für die anderen die Einzelstücke bauen sicher auch. Wie gesagt steht hier alles schon 1000 mal  Und weitere 20000 gute Tipps ebenfalls#c
Fazit: Lesen!:q


----------



## workflow (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

du hat recht bondex...du hast ja auch ein wobblerrezept zusammengetellt mit all den wichtigen zutaten für einen gelungenen wobbler....aber wie du weißt hat man doch ab und an fragen wie auch ich...ich glaube dieser thread wird auf über 1000 seiten anwachsen...


----------



## workflow (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ein paar neue wobbler von mir...


----------



## Bondex (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und laufen diese Vögel?


----------



## workflow (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

leider nicht ...aber sie schwimmen ganz gut...zummindest in der badewanne...hate auch einen biss vom silberfisch#t


----------



## Dementorblack (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Das sind keine Ösen   Außer bei Lachsi
> 
> Das sind durchgehende Drahtachsen.
> 
> Das Problem ist bei der ganzen sache das du enweder einen schnitt an der unter Seite des Wobblers machen musst oder den Wobbler in 2 Hälften teilen.



Danke schön... :m


----------



## Pelznase (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch was neues gemacht. bis auf den jerk sind die dinger gegossen. bei den weissen war die idee, dass wenn man sich mal die brut ansaut, sieht man eigentlich nur das auge und das herz.
naja, ne rote kehle hätte wohl den gleichen effekt wie ein roter fleck auf der flanke. werds auch noch mit alu versuchen.


----------



## workflow (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen sehr geil aus...wirst bestimmt erfolg haben...wie groß sind sie 8cm?


----------



## Willi90 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So jetzt auch meine ersten 2 Wobbler. #h

Der Gelb-Schwarze ist aus Lindenholz und etwa 6cm lang.

Der kleinere gepunktete ist aus Styrodur und etwa 3,5cm lang.

Beide mit durgehende Achse. 

Eigentlich sind es ja mein 2. und 3. Wobbler.
Aber da ich den ersten den ich ca. mit 14 Jahren gebaut habe nicht zähle (war nicht wirklich Wobbler Verwand ), sind es meine ersten zwei.


----------



## workflow (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

echt interessant willi...styrodur ist echt klasse..kostet praktisch nichts...man kann es mittlerweile ja an jeder baustelle als rest kriegen...und es läßt sich super bearbeiten...hast du mit airbrush gearbeitet?


----------



## Willi90 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein, ich habe normalen Sprühdosenlack benütz.  Hatte noch welchen übrig vom Rutenumlackiern.
Das Gelb habe ich dazu gekauft aber  die rote Farbe, am Bauch vom mini, habe ich mit einer etwas ungewöhnlicheren Methode aufgetragen :q. 
Man nehme:
Roten Edding und tragt ihn entweder auf ein Weißes Tuch oder direckt auf den Wobbler stellenweise auf.  Dan nimmt man ein Lösungsmittel wie Spiritus, Terpetien oder einfach das stinkende Deo was meine mum mir mal gekauft hat :vik: und streicht die Farbe (wen man mit dem Edding die Farbe auf den Tuch aufgetragen hat) vorsichtig auf. Je heller man werden will desto mehr lösungsmittel und weniger Farbe nimmt man. Und anderstrum.
Wen man die Farbe vom Edding direkt auf den Wobbler aufgetragen hat, muss man schnell sein, da die farbe schnell trocknet und man sie dan schlechter verteilen kann.

Wie sagt hier einer aus dem Board: "Versuch macht kluch!"


----------



## Bondex (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Willi90
sehen ganz nett aus für den Anfang. 
Wie sind die Laufeigenschaften?


----------



## jirgel (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat schon mal wer versucht statt epoxidhartz einen lack auf Polyurethanharz wie zb dd 313 durlin versickelungslack basis versucht die werden stein hart und würde somit auch hechtbisssicher werden bei holzwobblern ?

Ausserdem sind 4 lack schichten gleich dick wie 2 schichten epoxid.

Deswegen meine frage wäre nämlich kosten günstiger und wird normaler weiße für parkett oder bedon boden versiegelungen eingesetzt?


----------



## Pelznase (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht ganz, die sind ca. 7,5cm gross. schweben übrigens alle, auch ein angenehmer vorteil von gusswobblern.

edit: den weissen mit der grossen schaufel hab ich heute auch gefilmt. als ich mir den film dann zu hause angesehen hab. musste ich feststellen, dass der ganz schön laut ist. habs beim angeln nicht gehört. ob die fische das als ruhestörung empfinden? auf dem video zuppel ich den die ganze zeit über durchs wasser.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnjv9tyStiE
hoffe, der link ist erlaubt?


----------



## Lachsy (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jörg, der macht ja richtig terror im wasser

für was ne gardinenstange alles gut ist 

http://img480.*ih.us/img480/3205/p1140087fs5.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhh, bonbon-farben, sehen aus wie schnuppzeug. die leckermäule unter den räubern packen da bestimmt gerne zu


----------



## workflow (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pelznase...im video sieht man ja das er echt eine sehr gute aktion besitzt...hattest du schon bisse mit diesen wobblern?


----------



## workflow (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*war gestern lange angeln...hatte alle meine selbstgebauten wobbler dabei...hatte auf einen 5cm sinkenden wobbler mit bachforellendekor am meisten erfolg...doch nach einen großen döbel fang war er hin...da habe ich lehrgeld gezahlt...die epoxidschicht an der hinteren öse war gerissen und das styrodur ist ja nicht so fest wenn es ungeschützt ist...muß wohl viel mehr epoxid schichten auftragen...aber ist echt immer wieder geil fische mit eigens gefertigten wobblern zu überlisten...wünsche euch ein schönes we!*


----------



## Pelznase (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar, haben die schon gefangen. hab die form schon seit nem jahr. alle wobbs aus der form und dieser schaufel laufen so. die flachlaufende form läuft so ähnlich-nicht ganz so aggressiv und druckvoll, aber die bewegungen sind die gleichen. das liegt an der losen kugel; bei nem wobbler mit festem blei geht das nicht.

von gestern ist diese oberflächenköder. hab schon welche in grösser gemacht und wollte mal sehen, ob die auch in 10cm so laufen.


----------



## Lachsy (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eigendlich solle dieser hier flipflop lack bekommen, aber um die schönen konturen nicht zu versauen bekam er schminke Vison of space lack, er schimmert in allen farb farcetten

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/9118/p1140095la0.jpg


----------



## jirgel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase 

Sieht aus wie der Sammy von Lc wie bekommst so den lack hin ?


----------



## Willi90 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der kleine lauft supper...habe ich gestern abend neben meinem trostlosen karpfenansitz getestet. Den Großen kan man nur ohne Sthal führen...da er zu genau ausgebleit wurde und sonst sinkt. Aber ist ja eig. auch nicht unbedingt verkehrt


----------



## Pelznase (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, ein bisschen war der sammy auch vorbild. der sammy hat auch ne schöne geschichte........ der sammy ist aber eher oval im querschnitt (?), meiner ist ziemlich flach und schmal, dadurch kann man den köder auch 50 cm tief ins wasser schlagen, wo er sich dann seitlich hinlegt. vorausgesetzt: er läuft wie die grossen, das weiss ich aber noch net.
das ist kein lack, dat ist alu-folie, epoxid eingefärbt (rücken) und airbrush.

lacksy, bekomm ich den?|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> lacksy, bekomm ich den?|supergri



Du doch immer, über den preis für den wobbler werden wir beide uns einig :vik::vik::vik:|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so die anderen, es war einfach mal ein test mit farben und schablonen 

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/8505/p1140121lm9.jpg


----------



## Willi90 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stellt ihr die schablonen selbst her? oder gibt es welche fertig zum ausdrucken?


----------



## Lachsy (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine waren aus der modellautoabteilung von conrad, halt zweckendfremdet.

normalerweise arbeite ich mit Folie die du auf die wobbler kleben kannst. nach dem lacken wieder abziehn.


----------



## Willi90 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achso...und woher bekommst du die folien?


----------



## Lachsy (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die heissen maskierfilm, nur musste das design natürlich ausschneiden. Von der trägerfolie abziehn und auf den wobbler kleben, brushen und vom wobbler oder jerk abziehn. Gibts auch bei conrad

bzw kannste auch Sprühkleber nehmen, da machste jeder papierschablone leicht klebend


> Sprühkleber zur Fixierung von Schablonen aus Papier, Karton, Acetatfolie, Pellon, Ultraphan u.s.w . Der Sprühkleber bleibt elastisch und härtet mit der Zeit nicht aus. Trotz guter Haftkraft können Schablonen poblemlos vom Untergrund gelöst und mehrmals montiert werden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy
Hast Du zufällig mal ein paar vorlagen von den Schablonen?
Am besten im bmp Format.
Ich habe zufälligerweise einen Schneideplotter.....


----------



## Lachsy (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die schablone die ich benutzt habe bei den wobbler ist diese, sind eigendlich flammen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke lachsy


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es gibt 2 verschiedene Sorten von Sprühkleber. Den dauerhaft klebenden und den wieder ablösbaren. Beide gibt es aus dem Hause Scotch. Den 2. kann ich für diesen Zweck empfehlen.

Verschiedene transparente Klebefolien bekommt man im Kunstfachhande, Baumarkt oder Papier und Schreibwarengeschäften.
Eine gute Alternative ist auch breites Malerklebeband von Thesa


----------



## workflow (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hatte gestern viele bisse auf bachforellendekor...doch leider auch viele fehlbisse...deshalb habe ich 2cm wobbler gebaut...überlege doch wieder auf 2 drillinge pro wobbler umzusteigen


----------



## Pelznase (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

workflow, den find ich schick. sieht aus wie´n cartoon fischbaby.


----------



## workflow (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau so solls wirken...fragt sich nur ob die fische auf cartoons stehen werden...aber wer weiß gibt ja mittlerweile schon koi imitate als wobbler...vielleicht mache ich bald einen mr hanky wobbler schön in braun...darauf stehen die fische bestimmt...:vik:


----------



## workflow (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey pelznase schau mal mein neuer wobbler...|bla:


----------



## workflow (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

!!!!!!


----------



## Willi90 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow
sieht fast wie ne nachmache von mir aus  ...ne scherzt und wie rent das ding?


----------



## workflow (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wunderbar...wie ugly duckling


----------



## Lachsy (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wobbler mal mit Fluroszierende Pulver gegossen. Deshalb auch die weisse Freifläche. Also ein kleiner Leuchtwobbler 

http://img485.*ih.us/img485/8192/p1140165mh0.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch 2 bilder mit neuen wobblern. bei dem lachsfarbenen hat sich die farbe komisch verzogen. fand ich garnet so schlecht und hab den dann noch etwas rustikaler mit anlegefolie gemacht. die sind noch so frisch, dass die schaufeln noch garnet entgratet sind.


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genial jörg, achso der klene du weist schon, hast sein probelauf in der badewanne bestanden 

Dat geht auch beim schleppen


----------



## Pelznase (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann bin ich ja gespannt......... ein foto mit finish kannste mir ja noch schicken, wenn du magst.

wenn es jetzt übers wochenende wirklich unwetter geben sollte, mach ich noch einen gusswobbler. den sollte man auch ans boot hängen können. dafür brauch ich aber 0,5mm v2a draht. hat jemand ne bezugsquelle für so dünne drähte?


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, etwas in 0,4 mm kann ich dir geben. Ist für mich zum ösenbiegen zu dick.
Darf ich schicken ?


----------



## Willi90 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

HE lachsy wen er es nicht braucht kanst du es mir ja schiken


----------



## holle (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder mir |supergri


----------



## Willi90 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:d:d:d


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist schon weg. kein 0,4 stahldraht mehr da


----------



## Willi90 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^^


----------



## holle (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, war auch mal wieder am balsa-schleifen.
der rote in der mitte hat eine eingebaute glasrassel.

@ lachsy

der vulgäre grün-rot-gepunktete der dich so schockierte ist nun auch umlackiert  links unten

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/8205/51allewobbsyp8.th.jpg


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wer möchte kann von mir noch jede Menge 0,5mm Draht bekommen. Allerdings Stahldraht verzinkt. Den benutze ich immer und Rost hatte ich bisher noch nie...


----------



## Willi90 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ holle sind ja echt micro dinger... saubere arbeit


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal wieder welche für das Hechttreffen in Schleswig gebastelt #h


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mache ich ganz selten Wobbler mit 2 Drillingen zu bauen, aber die Wurfeigenschaften und Laufaktionen sind et suuuper


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal eine gewagte Farbe: Dunkellila metallic Kipper mit oranger Sichthilfe. Dieser Köder taucht sehr tief ist aber dennoch schwimmend


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und hier nochmal ein paar Versuche mit "Elritzenpunkten" mal sehen ob die auch bei uns fangen#c


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und den Bestand meiner Minis in Gelb mußte ich auch dringend wieder aufstocken


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch eine Wunderwaffe in lila :q


----------



## workflow (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

deshalb warst du so selten heir bondex...warst fleißig... 27 wobbler gebaut junge junge...


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja klar, und nebenbei auch noch angeln


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex
mal ne frage, sind eigentlich alle deine wobbler aus styrodur?


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nicht alle. Ich baue auch aus Holz, Blei und Aluminium.


----------



## Pelznase (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum machst du die nasenöse nicht gleich tiefer und biegst die immer später so unschön (rübennasen)? verziehen sich die ösen nicht zu schnell dadurch, dass die so weit aus dem wobbler schauen und fast 90° nach unten gebogen sind? grad bei hechtwobblern.........


----------



## Soumi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex,
wie fertigst du wobbis aus blei?
ich suche eine möglichkeit wobbis zu bauen die trotz starker strömung in grundnähe kommen.
gruss soumi


----------



## Willi90 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

He bondex mit dir kan man trotz aller mühe nicht mithalten...
 aber respeckt zu den schmukstücken


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch gleich mal ne anleitung zu den minis gemacht. >>>

bauanleitung für mini-wobbler


----------



## mortal (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Holle.Vielen Dank für die Bauanleitung. Sieht sehr gut aus.Werde es demnächst ausprobieren.


----------



## workflow (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

shr gut holle...deine tischplatte/werkplatte hat auch schon viel mitgemacht...meine sieht auch schon so masakriert aus...vom wobblerbauen


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
das ist bauartbedingt. Habe das mal gemacht die Öse so zu biegen das der Knick im Inneren liegt. Bei der Größe gibt es aber Probleme mit dem Unterbringen des Bleis und außerdem soll die Öse lang hervorstehen damit man den Wobbler am Ende perfekt regulieren kann. Das anschließende Biegen stört auf jeden Fall nicht die Aktion, ich denke diese wird dadurch sogar noch begünstigt. Auch Hechte biegen die Öse nicht gerade. Selbst bei starken Hängern muß ich meist nicht nachregulieren. Unglaublich aber wahr.

Soumi
In der Tat habe ich statt Schaum oder Holz auch schon Aluminium und sogar Blei verarbeitet. Der Rest ist genauso wie bei den anderen Wobblern. Die schweren Teile benötigen allerdings entweder starke Ströhmung oder schnellen Zug um zu arbeiten.

Bin auch gerade dabei eine Bauanleitung als 2 DVD mit zusätzlichen Schablonen und Augnmustern auf den Markt zu werfen. Bin gerade bei den Schneidearbeiten des 2. Teils. Denke der 4-Stundenfilm wird in etwa 1-2 Wochen fertig sein :vik:


----------



## Willi90 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

4 Stunden Film?? Auf den Markt Werfe???? Hallo? haben wir hier einen "Wobbleringeneur?   :q


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja irgenwas muß man ja machen wenn einem der Tag zu lang wird  Bin derzeit immer noch am Schneiden der DVD. Aber ein Ende ist in Sicht!!!


----------



## workflow (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die passende verpackung+anzeige+plakat kannst du ja auch als grafiker gleich dazu schaffen...und natürlich einen guten preis....so nach dem motto...unglaublich aber wahr wenn --SIE jetzt zugreifen wie ein hecht...dann kriegen sie noch 3 miniwobbler von mir gratis dazu...;-)


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die Covers, Plakate, Labels... sind gerade fertig geworden und der Film auch!!! Man war das ein Ast Arbeit rund um die Uhr. Aber jetzt ist es volbracht 
Wobbler brauche ich ja nicht bei zu legen denn wer den Film besitzt kann sie damit schließlich selber herstellen.


----------



## Willi90 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

He es riecht ja fast nach einer firma hier  ... na also wen ihr mal ne aufmachen wollt dan bin ich derjeniger der das mit der Elektronik übernimm ^^ .... gut bezahlt versteht sich ja


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar wenn´s soweit ist wirst Du mitfinanzierender Teilhaber und kannst Dir Deinen Lohn selber auszahlen


----------



## sebastian05 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erstmal Hallo an alle...!

bin echt begeistert von diesem Forum sind ja zum Teil schon wirklich echte Profis hier in Sachen Köderbau naja kann man als Anfänger wie ich es bin nur lernen 
werde mich morgen auch mal an meinen ersten "Selbstbau" versuchen....
Hoffe das wenn ich Fragen habe mir die "Profis" den ein oder anderen Tip geben können........

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Aalglöcken (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi ihr Köderbauprofis,

Ich will jetzt auch mit dem Köderbau speziel mit dem Wobblerbau anfangen. Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren wo ich so Sachen wie Tauchschaufel etc bekommen kann? Gibt es auch schon fertige Körper die man nur noch Lackieren und ein Dekor erstellen muss?


Vielen Dank


Gruss Andre


----------



## Willi90 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soweit ich weiß musst du alles von grund auf aufbauen... aber vieleicht kan dir da bondex weiter helfen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß musst du alles von grund auf aufbauen... aber vieleicht kan dir da bondex weiter helfen


Lest doch einfach mal diesen tröt durch..
Und schaut mal auf www.lurebuilding.nl
Diese Seite hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Ollek (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Aalglöcken schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch mit dem Köderbau speziel mit dem Wobblerbau anfangen. Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren wo ich so Sachen wie Tauchschaufel etc bekommen kann? Gibt es auch schon fertige Körper die man nur noch Lackieren und ein Dekor erstellen muss?



Ja gibts, hier klicken

#h


----------



## Aalglöcken (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Vielen Dank für dei Antworten! Aber noch eine Frage gibts hier vielleicht einen der Mir solche Wobbler bauen würde natürlich für Geld !  Ich will nur das Holz ohne nichts! Nur das geformte Holz#6



Gruss Andre


----------



## Soumi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@aalglöckchen,
dass formen des holzkörpers hat einigen zeitaufwand,wieviel möchtest du darfür bezahlen wenn dir jemand  in 1 oder 2 stunden einen wobblerkörper anfertigt?wie andere hier schon geschrieben haben steckt einiges an herzblut in den dingern.
probiers einfach mal selbst,wie es geht ist hier auf diesen seiten geschrieben.
gruss soumi


----------



## Aalglöcken (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Ich habe auch schon etwas recharchiert! Ist es Ok wenn ich Balsaholz für  den Wobbler nehm? Er wird dann 3 cm lang! 



Gruss Andre


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Aalglöcken schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe auch schon etwas recharchiert! Ist es Ok wenn ich Balsaholz für den Wobbler nehm? Er wird dann 3 cm lang!


Guck mal, hier hat holle was geschrieben:

bauanleitung für mini-wobbler


----------



## Aalglöcken (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Vielen Vielen Dank!! #h

Jetzt gehts los!! Balsaholz bekomm ich ... ! Dann kann´s jetzt losgehn...

Ob das was wird...|rolleyes... wird man sehn...

Mal noch eine Frage: Wie hoch sollte dann das Balsaholz sein, das so ein Körper nicht zu dünn ist? 2cm ok?



Gruss Andre


----------



## sebastian05 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi
habe mich heute auch mal damit beschäftigt und muss sagen nach ein paar fehlversuchen und stundenlangem rumgeschleife habe ich einen für mich schönen rohling hinbekommen steckt echt ne menge herzblut drin....jetzt werde ich mich mal an die ösen und das machen mal sehen wenn ich den fertig habe werde ich mal ein bild reinstellen....
also viel spass beim basteln macht ne menge spass!!!!
Mfg Sebastian


----------



## holle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Soumi schrieb:


> @ bondex,
> wie fertigst du wobbis aus blei?
> ich suche eine möglichkeit wobbis zu bauen die trotz starker strömung in grundnähe kommen.
> gruss soumi




hab gerade das hier gefunden und vielleicht interessierts dich ja...


----------



## Aalglöcken (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
ich bin jetzt mit der Grundierung fertig , jetzt meine Frage kann ich mit Dose lackrien? Bekommt man mit der Dose schöne Übergange hin? Wie bekommt man so ein Schuppenmuster rein?


Vielen
Dank


Gruss Andre


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> hab gerade das hier gefunden und vielleicht interessierts dich ja...


diese teile wobbeln null!
kannste vergessen..... 
aber villeicht könnte man eine größere tauchschaufel anbringen!


----------



## holle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Aalglöcken schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin jetzt mit der Grundierung fertig , jetzt meine Frage kann ich mit Dose lackrien? Bekommt man mit der Dose schöne Übergange hin? Wie bekommt man so ein Schuppenmuster rein?
> 
> 
> ...



schau ma

@ steffen90

hab die teile noch nie gesehen, oder probiert. war nur ne idee.
vielleicht ne schaufel an nen jigkopf tüdeln... ?

oder sowas > hier


----------



## FeliXius (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soo, ich hab mich auch ma dran gemacht meinen ersten wobbler zu basteln, bin auch ganz gut klar gekommen, bis ich gemerkt hab dass er warscheinlich zu hoch und zu wenig breit ist um gut zu laufen...

da er noch nicht trocken ist, wollte euch fragen, denkt ihr (als profis) auch dass er nicht läuft, und was kann ich machen wenn er nicht läuft. und was haltet ihr sonst von meinem ersten wobbler?^^


----------



## Bondex (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke der wird nicht uder wenn dann nicht besonders gut laufen weil 1. die Schaufel sehr klein ist, 2. die Öse zu hoch angeordnet ist und ich denke daß Du da ganz viel Blei einbauen mußt. Auf jeden Fall aber ein gewagtes Teil!!! Vielleicht kannst Du den wie einen Jerk fischen... Was ist denn das für eine Oberfläche? Sieht so rauh aus. Aus was besteht der Körper?


----------



## FeliXius (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also der körper besteht aus holz, ist ein stück von so ner holzlatte(1x4x200cm). besprüht ist der mit so wasseerfestem profibuntlack von opus...dabei sind aber irgnwie luftblasen unter den lack gekommen deshalb sieht der so rau aus...ebebn im waschbecken lief er nicht, aber das ist ja auch ziemlich klein, heut nachmittag gehts mal an den rhein zum testen...


----------



## Aalglöcken (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Hat mir einer ein paar Tipps zum lackieren mit der Dose? Bei mir geht das noch nicht so wie ichd as will...



Vielen Dank


Gruss Andre


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so 2 Leuchtis 

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/9762/zwischenablage01vy8.jpg

http://img352.*ih.us/img352/963/p1160289nj2.jpg

mal heute abend ein bild machen, ob sie auch leuchten


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sehen mal wieder endgeil aus. #6
Was hastn da für Leuchtfarbe genommen?


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Die sehen mal wieder endgeil aus. #6
> Was hastn da für Leuchtfarbe genommen?



keine , leuchtmittel ist mit eingegossen im rohling . ist halt das leuchtpulver von hakuma, und das habe ich beim anmischen vom resin mit eingestreut.
Leuchten sollte jetzt bei der schwedenfahne das weisse. wie auch bei dem anderen, das unlakierte


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Aalglöcken schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hat mir einer ein paar Tipps zum lackieren mit der Dose? Bei mir geht das noch nicht so wie ichd as will...
> 
> 
> ...



@ aalglöckchen

dose in die hand, zeigefinger auf den knopf und drücken. :q:q:q

musste schon bischen genauer fragen. 

und ein paar beiträge weiter oben hab ich dir schon einen link zum lackieren mit der dose gegeben. also wo ist dein problem? #c

@ lachsy

schöne dingers mal wieder!
biste jetzt am leuchtpigment hängengeblieben?


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja holger, hab ja nochwas pulver , und muss verbraten werden 

achso post geht morgen an dich raus , hab dich nicht vergessen


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

 keine eile, mach dir keinen stress.


----------



## FeliXius (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soo, also da ich heut doch nicht am rhein war(mein freund konnt net und allein is bei regen doof^^) hab ich mich nochmal dran gemacht nen miniwobbler zu baun. diesmal schon inner badewanne getestet, läuft prima. werd denk ich noch ein gittermuster in rot draufmachen

edit: ist übrigens nach der anleitung von holle, also so mehr oder weniger^^


----------



## Aalglöcken (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> @ aalglöckchen
> 
> dose in die hand, zeigefinger auf den knopf und drücken. :q:q:q
> 
> ...


 

Hi Holle,
Ja Ok die Frage war Blöd gestellt. Ich meinte ob es vllt. noch mehr von dem Zeug ( so schöne Anleitungen) gibt . 



Gruss und Danke

Andre


----------



## FeliXius (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der große wobbler würde übrigens doch laufen, wenn ich noch genug blei befestigen würde, habs ausprobiert...jetzt muss ich das nur noch irgendwie festmachen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FeliXius schrieb:


> der große wobbler würde übrigens doch laufen, wenn ich noch genug blei befestigen würde, habs ausprobiert...jetzt muss ich das nur noch irgendwie festmachen...


Loch an der Bauchseite bohren und reingiessen.


----------



## workflow (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war gestern spontan 1,5 stunden angeln...zum glück mit erfolg...wobbler eigenbau...ist umso geiler damit fische zu fangen ...es lohnt sich auf jeden fall die zeit zu "verschwenden"...


----------



## Pelznase (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der nächste, der die ruhrfische mit selbstgebastelten wobbs ärgert. mhhh, dauert nimma lang, dann fängt man hier wohl mit gekauften teilen besser, weil die viel seltener gefischt werden|supergri


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow

petri zum eigenbau-döbel 

@ aalglöckchen

wenns mit dosen nicht so funzt dann funktioniert vielleicht dein drucker besser. so hier
oder mit selbstklebender alufolie.
kämpf dich doch mal durch die beiträge.


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Loch an der Bauchseite bohren und reingiessen.



schau mal aufs alter von felixius. 
denke mal da sind die möglichkeiten blei zu giessen begrenzt und bischen gefährlich. 
obwohl, ja vielleicht auch nicht... wenn ich bedenke was ich in dem alter alles so angestellt habe...|kopfkrat

@ felixius
loch bohren und klemmblei oder zurechtgeformtes blei reinkleben und bisschen mit kleber verspachteln geht auch. 
wenn du es mit dem giessen probierst sei vorsichtig und mach eine feuerfeste unterlage drunter und klemme den wobbler richtig fest ein so, dass du immer eine hand frei hast. keinesfalls den wobbler in einer hand und dann blei reingiessen.  heisses blei tut höllisch weh.


----------



## Willi90 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Holle ... hast recht mit der sicherheit aber ich bitte dich mit 16 hat man doch schon einiges angestellt... da machen ander schon ganz andere sachen


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das is wohl war :q


----------



## FeliXius (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also wenn würd ich das ja so machen: loch rein klemmblei rein un mitm lötkolben nochma schmelzen damits besser hält... müsst doch auch gehn oder?


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wird zwar umständlich, aber könnte klappen.


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal ein bild im dunkeln, der Wobbler lag kurz an der lichtquelle

http://img352.*ih.us/img352/2995/zwischenablage04ts5.jpg


----------



## FeliXius (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soo, hier mein 3. wobbler, noch nicht ganz fertig(lackierung fehlt noch, und drilling). ich weiss, form ist etwas ungewöhnlich...ist aber absicht, bin gespannt wie er läuft^^


----------



## Pelznase (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab heute neue wobbs gestestet. bevor ich zu der stelle bin, wo ich immer meine wobbs teste, wollte ich noch kurz ne barschstelle abfischen. barsche gabs keine, aber pünktlich zu meinem start in die neue zandersaison hat gleich ein schönes glasauge mit 72cm gebissen. dabei sollte es erst heute abend mit gummi auf zander gehen. naja,  beschweren möchte ich mich jetzt aber net....|supergri
leider hab ich 2 wobbler vergessen mitzunehmen. die haben aber die gleiche bemalung wie die schleie und der barsch, sind eben nur flachläufer.

ps: hab die bilder extern "geuppt", damit die pics auch mal was grösser sein können.


http://img104.*ih.us/img104/5669/zander2607aj9.th.jpghttp://img169.*ih.us/img169/818/olivia607ox1.th.jpghttp://img517.*ih.us/img517/2257/barschd607mb8.th.jpghttp://img169.*ih.us/img169/9771/stick2607oc7.th.jpg
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/4356/stick1607fc4.th.jpghttp://img169.*ih.us/img169/543/allet67ln7.th.jpghttp://img468.*ih.us/img468/2897/img0977en1.th.jpg


----------



## holle (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow!!!! :k

und PETRI!!!!


----------



## Pelznase (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke holle.

muss das schäschen noch ändern und noch ein vergessenes bild einfügen.


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Jörg! Petri zum Zander der ist ja mal richtig geil vor allem noch auf eigenen Wobbler...! Da kann man nur sagen Superzander und Superbox


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wow Jörg, dickes petri 
sehn wieder mal klasse aus deine wobbler


----------



## Pelznase (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hi Jörg! Petri zum Zander der ist ja mal richtig geil vor allem noch auf eigenen Wobbler...! Da kann man nur sagen Superzander und Superbox



thx, ohne deinen sehr tip zu der mono hätte ich den bestiiiimmt nicht bekommen.

danke clarissa.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FeliXius schrieb:


> soo, hier mein 3. wobbler, noch nicht ganz fertig(lackierung fehlt noch, und drilling). ich weiss, form ist etwas ungewöhnlich...ist aber absicht, bin gespannt wie er läuft^^




Finde ich sehr interessant.
Das Modell setzt sich deutlich von den hier vorgestellen ab.


----------



## FeliXius (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, war gestern auch am rhein, also der große läuft jetzt sehr schön mit ner schönen wobbelbewegung, der 2. läuft auch... allerdings ahb ich beim 3. ein problem....und zwar taucht er immer ab, aber nach etwa 50 cm schlägt er nach links auchs und kommt zurück zur oberfläche...woran kann das liegen? also ich würd ja sagen irgnwas is vllt. unsymmetrisch(weil er schlägt immer nach links aus) aber was? tauchschaufel?


----------



## Pelznase (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ein wobbler nach links ausbricht, dann bedeutet es, dass der rechte teil der schaufel zuviel druck bekommt. also muss die nasenöse nach rechts gebogen werden, um die fläche zu verkleinern.
dein wobbler scheint dazu ab ner bestimmten tiefe seitlich zu ziehen. das kann daran liegen, dass die nasenösen verdreht ist, sich die öse nicht auf einer linie befindet. das kann man sehen, wenn man von oben auf die öse schaut. das späte ausbrechen kommt davon, dass sich der karabiner beim tiefer gehen und näherkommen des wobbler auf der öse nach oben schiebt. und wenn der obere teil der öse nicht ganz symmetrisch ist, dann bricht er zu einer seite aus.
versuch die öse auszurichten. dann sollte der wobb auch richtig rennen. wenn das auch nix bringt, dann mach einfach einpaar neue. die hast du dann schon viel schneller fertig als deine alten.


----------



## workflow (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dickes petri heil zu dem hammer zander...jörg wir müssen echt mal zusammen an der ruhr angeln gehen...dann zeigste mir mal die stellen wo die zander stehen


----------



## Lachsy (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein grosser von mir , leider ist das Epoxy an einer stelle aufgerissen, aber egal

http://img354.*ih.us/img354/2249/p1160350jq7.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ein grosser von mir ,


 
Ist der schon fürs Veluewemeer gedacht?|rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tommi, ich glaube dafür läuft er zu tief bis 4 meter, aber mal testen. Ansonsten sage ich wo er hängen blieb der Wobbler zum Abholen  So gebucht ist, es geht zum Flevostrand


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Tommi, ich glaube dafür läuft er zu tief bis 4 meter, aber mal testen. Ansonsten sage ich wo er hängen blieb der Wobbler zum Abholen  So gebucht ist, es geht zum Flevostrand


dann seid Ihr ziemlich nah an den 7 m Löchern


----------



## Lachsy (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na dann geht ja mein eigenbau  werden berichten


----------



## Soumi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hossa und hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein paar neuigkeiten aus meiner wekstatt.
der braune hat rasselkörper von sänger im leib.


----------



## Soumi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da kommt noch was,...........


----------



## Soumi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und auch noch ein paar fremdgänger


----------



## workflow (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi...ein kleiner tip....habe im internet eine gute eigenbaulösung für rasselkörper gefunden...einfach feinsicherungen mit feuerzeug an den enden erhitzen und schon sind sie geöffnet...jetzt kann man sie mit schrotbleien ,kugeln...etc befüllen...einfach wieder schließen+zukleben fertig...die feinsicherungen gibts in etlichen größen rasseln sehr gut da sie aus glas+metall bestehen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> hi...ein kleiner tip....habe im internet eine gute eigenbaulösung für rasselkörper gefunden...einfach feinsicherungen mit feuerzeug an den enden erhitzen und schon sind sie geöffnet...jetzt kann man sie mit schrotbleien ,kugeln...etc befüllen...einfach wieder schließen+zukleben fertig...die feinsicherungen gibts in etlichen größen rasseln sehr gut da sie aus glas+metall bestehen


Hört sich gut an.
Die frage ist, ob das billiger ist.Bei Askari,gibt es 10 Rasseln für 1,35 Euro


----------



## Pelznase (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist eigentlich quatsch, ne extra rassel reinzulegen. einfach ein loch von einer zur anderen flanke bohren, ein bisschen senken, kugeln reinlegen, 2 blech- oder pc-stücke zurechtschneiden, verkleben, spachteln, schmiergeln und fertig. so kann man sich auch immer überlegen, wie die rassel ausfallen soll.​ 
hatte heute nicht viel zeit, aber dafür hats spass gemacht. hatte ein paar barsche, über diesen hier habe ich mich besonders gefreut, weil er auf meinen minijerkstick ging. davon brauch ich jetzt noch welche. dieser köder hat übrigens auch eine so gemachte rassel mit einer 3mm kugel, die auf 1mm pc schlägt.


http://img503.*ih.us/img503/6709/5607af6.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich kriege die sicherungen immer aus der firma...sind durchgebrannt aber das spielt ja keine rolle...schau mal bei ebay...den preis versuch mal zu schlagen...http://cgi.ebay.de/Sortiment-Feinsi...ryZ12075QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch 2 von mir mal mit unterschiedlicher Tauchschaufelgrösse

schwimmendes modell, lange tauschaufel

http://img71.*ih.us/img71/3963/p1160398hi6.jpg


und sinkendes Modell, kleine schaufel

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/4218/p1160396de7.jpg


----------



## Bondex (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich war auch mal wieder kreativ nach Langem und habe mal was anderes gebaut. War nur erstmal ein Versuch und ich hatte gedacht das Ding wird nicht laufen weil der hintere Drilling nur auf einer Seite hängt. Das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall - er ist wirklich der absolute Bringer. Ein sinkender Wobbler der vielleicht auf 2 m Tiefe geht mit extrem guter Aktion. Trotzdem werde ich sowas wohl so schnell nicht wiederbauen. Nur die Bemalung mit Acrylfarben und Pinsel hat mich 3 Stunden gekostet!!!
Die Flossen sind aus 0,2mm flexieblem Plexi beschichtet mit Epoxy


----------



## Bondex (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wer mit dem Brushen beginnen will muß sich beeilen um vielleicht dieses günstige Set bei Toom zu ergattern. Ob´s was taugt k.A.!


----------



## Willi90 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Die frage ist, ob das billiger ist.Bei Askari,gibt es 10 Rasseln für 1,35 Euro




+ Versand 9€ (was ich total bescheuert finde)


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> wer mit dem Brushen beginnen will muß sich beeilen um vielleicht dieses günstige Set bei Toom zu ergattern. Ob´s was taugt k.A.!


das teil ist ganz brauchbar!
hab das selbe!


----------



## Willi90 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex.. du bist echt ein künstler muss ich dir wirklich mal sagen.


----------



## Bondex (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für Dein Kompliment!!!
Habe gerade wieder etwas ausgetüftelt ist nur noch nicht lackiert. Fotos kommen noch...


----------



## workflow (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist echt die krönung...hoffentlich verlierst du die nicht...wäre schade bondex


----------



## Bondex (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja dazu habe ich daran wirklich zu lange gearbeitet um den in einen Busch zu versenken. Wenn mir das mal passieren sollte gebe ich hier auch bekannt wo er hängt ;-)


----------



## Willi90 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaub für den werde ich auch freiwillig tauchen gehen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich war auch mal wieder kreativ nach Langem und habe mal was anderes gebaut. War nur erstmal ein Versuch und ich hatte gedacht das Ding wird nicht laufen weil der hintere Drilling nur auf einer Seite hängt. Das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall - er ist wirklich der absolute Bringer. Ein sinkender Wobbler der vielleicht auf 2 m Tiefe geht mit extrem guter Aktion. Trotzdem werde ich sowas wohl so schnell nicht wiederbauen. Nur die Bemalung mit Acrylfarben und Pinsel hat mich 3 Stunden gekostet!!!
> Die Flossen sind aus 0,2mm flexieblem Plexi beschichtet mit Epoxy




*Sabber* #6#6#6 Respekt absolout umwerfendes Ergebnis, ich bin sprachlos (aber tippen kann ich noch|supergri) sowas schafft keine der besten Fabriken auf der Welt. Nicht mal Rapala o.ä.
Bondex das sind Unikate!!!! Solche Schönheiten würde ich behalten und weitervererben.


----------



## Aalglöcken (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Ich habe mal eine Frage ! Ich aheb jetzts chon 2 Wobbler gebaut ! der erste läauft manchaml total schlecht und manchmal sagenhaft , ich glaube das liegt daran das der Wobbler nicht gerade im Wasser sonder schief drin liegt! Naya nichts dabei gedacht nächster Wobbler genau das gleiche wieder! Was kann ich tun das der Wobbler gerade aufm Wasser liegt?

Hier mal ein Bild!







Woran könnte es liegen?


Vielen Dank

Gruss Andre


----------



## Chrissi007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex:

Also das sind ja wirklich Kunstwerke, die eingerahmt gehören:l. Das Thema "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" hat sich ja quasi zum Selbstläufer entwickelt. So umfangreich, dass man es gar nicht mehr komplett lesen kann.
Trotzdem ist alle Theorie grau und etwas besseres wie die Praxis gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Und du scheinst doch den Mitanglern sehr aufgeschlossen zu sein..#6
Daher meine Frage: 
Ist dir noch nie der Gedanke gekommen, Kurse über den Wobblerbau und Airbrush-Handhabung anzubieten?? Ich denke da würden sich etliche finden, wenn ich mir die Resumees ansehe|kopfkrat Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei... 
Dürfte natürlich auch was kosten. Kein Thema. 

Mir geht es einfach nur darum, das ganze einmal praktisch zu sehen|bla:

Vielleicht war dies ja jetzt der Anstoß dazu.... Bin mal gespannt!!!!!

Schönen Gruß aus dem Sauerland,

Chrissi007


----------



## Bondex (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Chrissi007
das habe ich nicht nur überlegt sondern auch schon gemacht. Wird auch auf meiner HP angeboten. Ebenso ist die Wobblerbau-DVD jetzt zu haben. Da ist alles haarklein erklärt wie ich vorgehe.


----------



## Chrissi007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Uppsss... übersehen. 

Jetzt aber gefunden. Das hört sich doch richtig gut an.#6 Wenn es die Zeit zulässt werde ich mich wohl mal intensiver damit auseinander setzen und mir die dvd dann zulegen.


----------



## Willi90 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ganz einfach: Bebleiung entlang der Stahlachse. So mach ich es zumindenst.


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal meine letzte Kreation. Obwohl das Spinnerblatt nicht drehend gelagert ist, sieht es dennoch beim durchziehen durch das Wasser so aus als würde es drehen. Der Effekt ist heftig genauso wie der Lauf des halben Wobblers. Bei gleichmäßigem Zug arbeitet er extrem und bei harten Rucken schert er in alle Richtungen aus und taumelt. Das Beste: er fliegt im Wurf sehr sehr weit weil er mit Blei vollgepackt ist. Ich kann jedem von Euch mal empfehlen was ähnliches zu bauen.
Mit einem kompletten Spinner eingebaut in einen Wobblerkörper hinten hatte ich mäßigen Erfolg. Der Spinner dreht zwar super allerdings ist kaum wobblerbewegung auszumachen


----------



## Aalglöcken (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Bebleiung entlang der Stahlachse. So mach ich es zumindenst.


 
Hi ,
So mach ich es eben auch ...#c Nur geht nich!


Keiner nen Tipp?



Gruss und tight lines,
Andre


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aalglöcken 
Deine Konstruktion kann einige Fehler haben. Es muß nicht am Blei liegen. Die Anordnung der Öse, die Tauchschaufel oder die Form sind ausschlaggebend ebenso die Größe der Haken und deren Anordnung

Zeig mal ein Bild von Deiner Kreation


----------



## Aalglöcken (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex,
Ok Bild kommt die Tage!!! Aber wie kann es an einer Tauchschaufel oder Haken liegen wenn der Rohling mit Öse schon krumm is?#c Ich weiss nicht kann mich auch irren!


Gruss und tight lines,
Andre


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie gesagt, ich muß das Teil sehen um es zu bewerten


----------



## holle (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

deine letzten beiden sind ja schööööööne experimente. #6
 werd ich bei gelegenheit auch mal testen :q

@ all

war am sonntag mit einem kumpel und selbstgebauten minis unterwegs und das ist dabei rausgekommen. :vik:


----------



## Bondex (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Holle
ich war selber überrascht wie die Biester zappeln. Leider bin ich noch nicht sicher ob das überhaupt gut ist und ob es den Fischen genauso gut gefällt. Werde die Teile wohl mal testen müssen, aber momentan noch keine Zeit richtig fischen zu gehen.
Deine scheinen die Fische ja auch zu mögen und ich hatte schon befürchtet das Teil zu groß gemacht zu haben. Er ist fast 5cm lang. Auf Forelle und Barsch fische ich sonst deutlich kleiner. Mal sehen vielleicht mag der Hecht ja sowas...


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein jerk und ein Wobbler

@holger, ich habe dich noch nicht vergessen, also keine panik 


http://img234.*ih.us/img234/8632/p1200590ep0.jpg

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/3301/p1200595ur1.jpg


----------



## holle (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lachsy

wie schon gesagt, dont panic. 
bin jetzt ab sonnabend eh erstmal ne woche auf rügen


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

siehste und ich ab montag am veluwemeer.
Ich wünsche dir Hecht, Zander, Mefo und Lachs


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mal ein glücksbringer

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/1857/p1240529kl7.jpg


----------



## Willi90 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Saubere arbeit...montirst du die öse immer an der schaufel?


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja sind spezielle ösenhalter, auch gegossen,bzw geht eh die tauchschaufel noch 4 bis 5 cm in den wobbler rein. Dadurch ist der druck nicht alleine auf der schaufel. Sonst würde sie glaube ich brechen, obwohl makrolon nicht so gerne bricht, ausser man behandelt sie mit verdünnung oder anderen chemikalien . musste mal schaun irgendwo hier habe ich die schaufel mal abgebildet


----------



## Pelznase (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

goiler käfer lachsy

hab auch ein paar neue wobbs gemacht.
hier ein foto vom moderlieschen.

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/272/moderlieschennm2.th.jpg


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mal wieder gebastelt. Diesmal habe ich versucht ein Finish ganz ohne Farbe hin zu bekommen bzw auf Airbrush komplett zu verzichten #c


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dabei habe ich sowohl mit dem Pinsel...


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

als auch nur mit Epoxy und Glitter experimentiert. Das Glitter habe ich auf die erste noch nicht ganz getrocknete Schicht aufgetragen und mit Epoxy versiegelt. Damit konnte ich auch das Lackieren einsparen


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch was mit Holografiefolie und zusätzlich Pinsel. Ebenfalls alle ohne Endlackierung


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist ja mal wieder der Hammer mein Lieber.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns wenigstens mal im Herbst.
Die ******* Zeit ist einfach zu wenig.
Ich gehe wohl doch in Rente und mache auf Angelbuchautor:vik:|wavey:.

#6Nur weiter so, ich werde immer neidisch, wenn ich die schönen Wobbler sehe.

Wir sehen uns

Andy


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar sag ruhig bescheid wenn Du mal Zeit hast, hihi


----------



## workflow (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hatte auch langeweile...hatte nur keine lust mehr auf die augen...aber das geht ja nachträglich


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sind doch augen drauf?!!!
Das reicht doch voll aus


----------



## workflow (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja aber nur provisorisch...das soll schon am ende relistischer aussehen...


----------



## Willi90 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ob die fische den unterschied auch erkennen?


----------



## Pelznase (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab grad die ersten 2 wobbler aus ner neuen form bemalt. erstmal gibts nur eine form für die flachlaufende ausführung. so musste ich mitm drehmel ran, um die lange schaufel in nem rohling einzupassen. wenn der deep runner gut läuft, gibts dafür auch ne form bzw. ein hälfte einer form. zumindest im becken liefen beide vielversprechend. wenn ich allet richtig gemacht hab, dann sollte beide schweben.
dieses "dunkle" barschdekor ist mein absoluter favorit, wenn die ruhr klares wasser führt.
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/7678/240607jx6.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hammer!!!!
ich war gestern kurz an der ruhr angeln...konnte man sich sparen 


gehe heute mit meinem dad mit futterkörbchen angeln...mal sehn ob wir vom blitz verschont bleiben...


----------



## Pelznase (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

evtl. schon zu spät, aber nimm dir ein cutter und etwas balsa mit, damit es nicht ganz langweilig wird!


----------



## workflow (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

werde ich machen...nur wenn ich einen biss bekomme schneide ich mir vor schreck in die hände...dann gibts fingerwobbler...aber ich nehme den wobbler noch mit ...für die barsche


----------



## Huchenfreak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab grad die ersten 2 wobbler aus ner neuen form bemalt. erstmal gibts nur eine form für die flachlaufende ausführung. so musste ich mitm drehmel ran, um die lange schaufel in nem rohling einzupassen. wenn der deep runner gut läuft, gibts dafür auch ne form bzw. ein hälfte einer form. zumindest im becken liefen beide vielversprechend. wenn ich allet richtig gemacht hab, dann sollte beide schweben.
> dieses "dunkle" barschdekor ist mein absoluter favorit, wenn die ruhr klares wasser führt.
> http://img257.*ih.us/img257/7678/240607jx6.th.jpg



Sehr geil #v


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich war heute das erste mal mit meinen selbstgebauten Miniwobbs los. Ich hab nur mit dem Kleinsten (2,5cm) gefischt in blau/weiß mit grünen Streifen und roten Punkten. Ich bin begeistert wie gut der fängt. 2 kleine Barsche, 2 Döbel, einer ca 30cm der andere war 52cm und hatte 2kg und einen Hecht mit 56cm. Das ist echt ein schönes Gefühl wenn die selbstgebauten Teile fangen muss ich sagen.


----------



## workflow (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

petri!!!!stimmt die döbel lieben die minis...
siehste jetzt weißte warum sich hier so viele die stunden um die ohren hauen um ihre wobbs zu selbst zu bauen...


----------



## beachers (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hei, ich wollt jetzt mal nen Lob an den Bondex geben. Ich hab seine DVD gekauft weil ich auch von dem Wobblerbaufieber erfasst worden bin. Damit ich was auf der Hand habe, was ich immer ansehen kann wenn ich will. Die DVD ist echt genial, mit Hilfe dieser konnte ich echt ohne Probleme meine eigene kleine Sammlung zusammenstellen. Sicher bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger und meine Geräte sind auch relativ improvisiert, aber ich mache Fortschritte. Die DVD erklärt ganz genau wie man diese Wobbler herstellt und zusätzlich ist sogar Bonusmaterial beigelegt. Ich hab mich sehr gefreut und werd fleißig basteln.



Noch mal Danke an Bondex#6

Hilsen beachers


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin auch kurz davor mir so eine DVD zu kaufen|rolleyes. Wenn man nun natürlich auch noch hört das diese DVD super gut ist dann denke ich werd eich nun jeden Cent umdrehen damit ich an die Kohle komme. Brenne schon darauf sie mir zu kaufen.


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für das nette Lob  Na dann bekomme ich bald gaaanz sicher echte Konkurrenz. Bin gespannt wie Ihr mein Verfahren noch weiterentwickt. Probiere selber auch immer wieder neue Sachen aus. So teste ich im moment das färben von Epoxy mit Acrylfarben und auch mit Lackfarben. Ich habe allerdings noch keine Ahnung wie dauerhaft diese Mischung ist. Es spart auf jeden Fall eine Grundierung  Das funktionier auf dem hellen Styrodur sogar mit meinen neon-gelben Lieblingen:vik:


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich expreimentiere sozusagen gerade mit ohne Airbrush. Als Farben habe ich Acrylfarben aus dem Künstlerbedarf benutzt. Einziger Nachteil ist die relativ lange Trockenzeit im Gegensatz zu Lackfarben. Dafür kann ich den Pinsel mit Wasser auswaschen und brauche nichts abzukleben. Damit schafft man eine individuellere Gestaltung mit persönlicher handwerklicher Note. Auch Kombinationen mit Glitzerfolie sind machbar wie man sieht|bigeyes


----------



## Lausert (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,
heute möchte ich mich mal als "heimlicher" Leser dieses Monsterthreats outen und gleich auch einen riesen Lob an all die weitergeben, die mit viel Engagement das ganze hier am Leben halten und uns "jung Füchse" mit ihren Anleitungen und Hilfestellungen unter die Arme greifen.#6#6#6#6#6
Da die ersten Jerkrohlinge seit Wochen im Keller ihr Farbloses Dasein fristen, habe ich mich entschlossen mir eine Airbrushpistole zu kaufen.
Die Frage ist nur, welche soll ich nehmen.|kopfkrat
Ich habe mir mal 3 Ausgesucht, die vom Preis her so meine Kragenweite hätten.
Da wäre die *Effect-Color II*, die *Haider-brush I* oder von *Conrad die HP-200.*
Zu welcher würdet ihr greifen und was gehört als wichtiges Zubehör unbedingt noch dazu (Reinigung, Schlauch, Halter etc.)?
Ein normaler Werkstattkompressor sowie externem Druckminderer mit Wasserabscheider ist bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die conrad habe ich auch, müss ehrlich sagen zu teuer. 

Es kommt drauf an was du brushen willst und welche farben.

Du kannst mit die Haider und Effekt color, eigendlich alles machen. Preislich ist die effekt color natürlich ideal. und kannste auch mit 0,3mm düse nachrüsten.

So habe ich es auch gemacht, aber mit einer pistole im einer anderen preisklasse. hier arbeite ich mit einer 0,4mm und 0,2 mm düse. alleine wegen effektfarben.

ich würde auf ein pistolenhalter nicht verzichten, habe leider selber noch kein.
Da ich mit reinen Airbrushfarben auf Wasserbasis lakiere reinige ich meine pistole mit Wasser 

zu der haider  pistole würde ich mal in seinem forum wühlen. wirste bestimmt noch reichlich infos finden.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So einen Halter kann man sich ganz schnell aus Spanplatten zurechtsägen. 1 oder 2 Löcher reinbohren und mit Spakschrauben zusammenbauen vielleicht noch etwas Holzleim und fertig ist dat Ding. Damit arbeite ich so lange ich meinen Brush habe. Wie man sie teste ich abundzu meine Pistole an dem Teil. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Als Pistolen würde ich eine 0,2mm und eine 0,5mm empfehlen. Damit kann man alles machen. Wenn man einen großen Kompressor benutzen will braucht man zusätzlich noch einen Adapter von dicken auf dünnen Schlauch oder einen Buchsenadapter dünnen Schlauch und die passende Steckverbindung an dem dünnen Schlauch. Kleine Schellen halten den Schlauch gut an den Messingteilen.
Und die Maske sollte man nie vergessen. Will man saubere Finger behalten auf jeden Fall Aidshandschuhe tragen. damit kann man sehr gut arbeiten. Zeitungspapier zum Abdecken, Maskierfilm, Fliegengase, Cutter und zum Reinigen der Pistole Nitroverdünnung und einen alten Haarpinsel #8-12


----------



## Pelznase (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

würde keine lacke nehmen, lieber acrylfarbe auf wasserbasis. das stinkt nicht und man braucht keine scharfen reiniger. zum reinigen reicht eigentlich warmes wasser, zur not gibts dann aber noch weniger aggressive reiniger, die einem nicht gleich die haut wegätzen.

hier noch meine kleinen wobbler von heute vormittag. von unten nach oben sieht man, dass die lust zu malen langsam nachliess. den unteren hab ich in der bondage-technik gemacht:q.
und zuletzt noch der fertige prototyp der neuen gussform. hab den heute gefischt und leider nur übermütige barsche damit gefangen, aber der funzt und geht somit in die produktion.

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/989/fw300607vy1.th.jpghttp://img512.*ih.us/img512/3746/300607ho9.th.jpg


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
die werden ja auch immer kleiner! 

Aber stimmt, die Farben auf Wasserbasis sind besser zum Mischen mit Epoxy geeignet. Das Gemisch trocknet schneller an und riecht nicht so streng.


----------



## Pelznase (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die kleinen vom winter sind jetzt auch alle futsch. ist leider nur noch dieser übrig:
http://img258.*ih.us/img258/1465/lastonevf9.th.jpg
kleiner werden se aber auch nicht. schon vor ca. 8 jahren, als mir biedron seine minis zeigte, war ich nicht für die ganz ganz kleinen zu begeistern.
mach aber auch noch grosse (14 und 17cm):
http://img512.*ih.us/img512/2293/huchenwobbsik3.th.jpg


----------



## Lausert (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ging ja super schnell mit euren Antworten #6

@ Lachsy 
brushen möchte ich Wobbler,Jerks und auch mal einen Blinker und als Farbe möchte ich acryl auf Wasserbasis benutzen.
Ich glaube hier ist "aero color" von Schminke euer Favorit ?
Wie sieht es mit der Farbe "pro Color" aus, gibt es hier Unterschiede oder gar Vorteile oder ist das eher reine Geschmackssache.

@ Bondex
den Halter werde ich mir auch selber bauen, sollte ich eigentlich hinbekommen. Ist eine Staubmaske bei Farben auf Wasserbasis ausreichend oder soll es schon etwas spezielles sein ?
Super Wobbler haste wieder gamacht, besonders der "Silberbarsch" gefällt mir sehr gut.

@ Pelznase
hatte gerade wegen dem Reinigen und der Geruchsentwicklung an Farbe auf Wasserbasis gedacht. 
Echt schönes Teil dein neuer, ist der mit Epoxy von Conrad versiegelt ?

Ich glaube ich werde die Effekt Color nehmen, dann kann man später immer noch was hochwertigeres dazu kaufen. Hatte ja noch nie Airbrush in der Hand, ob´s überhaupt was wird #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Pelznase (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich benutze schmincke aero color, hab aber auch noch andere farbe von anderen herstellern. übrigens noch ein punkt für "wasseracryl" ist, dass sich die farben von verschiedenen herstellern untereinander mischen lassen.

wenn du die pistole händeln kannst, dann immer schön von hell nach dunkel malen und es kann kaum noch was schief gehen.

als epoxid nehm ich das holle´sche  laminierharz von behnke. sieht nicht nur besser aus als "beulenkleber", hat auch bessere physikalische eigenschaften- schlagfestigkeit, lichtechtheit (wird net gelb).... ist dazu auf dauer wohl auch günstiger.


----------



## Lausert (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zu welcher Grundausstattung an Farben würdest du mir den Raten ?


----------



## Pelznase (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eigentlich reichen ja die grundfarben, daraus kann man theoretisch jeder farbe mischen. son einsteiger-sixpack würde schon reichen. dann bisse aber auch nur mit mischen beschäftigt und das wird ganz schön nervig.
nimm farben, die sonst so deine bevorzugten bei ködern sind.

meine schmincke farben, die ich immer hernehm, sind:

schwarz und deckweiss

metallicfluid/shining silver-mein "malmittel" damit schimmern farben schön und macht (helle) farben auch deckender

indischgelb-schönes warmes gelb

carut mortuum-schokobraun, mit indischgelb und metallicfluid ist ein schönes gold oder kupfer mischbar

zinnoberrot-ein leuchtendes rot/orange, gut zu mischen und meine kehlenfarbe

saphirblau-schönes tiefes blau, das nicht ins lila geht

türkisgrün-schöne tiefe farbe, daraus mische ich dunkle grüntöne, weil diese farbe nicht soviel leuchtkraft verlieren

hab noch andere farben, aber die anderen farben nehm ich fast nur zum abmischen. allgemein benutze ich kaum farben rein, meist werden sie mit anderen farben oder mit metallicfluid gemischt. zb. hab noch kein schönes olivgrün oder gutes grünbraun gefunden, darum werden diese farben immer gemischt bzw. hab ich die schon gemischt in in nem fläschchen. wenn man mal zeit hat, kann man sich ein bisschen farbenlehre anschauen: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbkreis. das spart zeit und geld


----------



## Lausert (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na dann werde ich mich mal bei Wkipedia einlesen.


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe procolor wie auch von schmincke da,
bin mit beiden farben zufrieden.

so vieleicht was wichtiges, macht die Epoxy schicht bloß richtig, sonst habt ihr wasser unter der schicht beim angeln, ist mir heute passiert . Naja aus schaden wird man klug


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja Peter baut auch schöne kleine Teile! Aber ich glaube der baut nur aus Holz. Hat jetzt ja auch ein Muster auf den Markt geworfen der in Serie produziert wird.
Vielleicht geht dieser ja auch in Serie :m
Der fängt sogar ohne Lack und obwohl der Wobbler nicht lackiert ist fanden ihn die Barsche lecker!
Als Olli einen Hänger am Grund hatte ließ ich meinen "Spobbler" in 20cm Tiefe über´s Boot baumeln um ihm beim Lösen des Hängers zu helfen, als plötzlich die Rutenspitze zuckte...
Dieser Bursche hier durfte wieder schwimmen gehen :m


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
als epoxid nehm ich das holle´sche  laminierharz von behnke. sieht nicht nur besser aus als "beulenkleber", hat auch bessere physikalische eigenschaften- schlagfestigkeit, lichtechtheit (wird net gelb).... ist dazu auf dauer wohl auch günstiger.

gibt´s da einen Link? Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren wenn es dünner als das Conradzeug ist. Welche Reaktionszeit hat dieses Harz?


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich nehme diese Maske hier. Es ist eine Profimaske für Lackierer und leider dementsprechend nicht ganz billig


----------



## andi72 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh je,bis man den köder-fred durch hat ...|bigeyes

aber viele schöne dingens dabei,man lernt eben nich aus ....|wavey:

und natürlich einige bekannte namen ...:vik: ...andi...


----------



## Aalglöcken (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex,
Hier der Wobbler ! Sry für die Verspätung.... unsere Cam is leider kaputt musste eine vom Freund ausleihen...#h








Gruss und tight lines,
Andre


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh ein interessantes Objekt. Schön bemalt! Der sollte auch gut fangen im Sommer. Ist der aus Holz?


----------



## Aalglöcken (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex,
Ja ! Nur der läuft nicht so richtig.... woran kann das liegen???



Gruss und tight lines,
Andre


----------



## Willi90 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaube die tauchschaufel ist zu kurtz, für die länge des wobblers zumindenst...


----------



## Crossi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Aalglöckchen
So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht sitzt die Tauchschaufen schief drin. Wenn man von vorn draufschaut geht sie glaub ich nach rechts weg. kann aber auch täuschen. Sollte es so sein kannst Du die Öse vorn nen bischen na links biegen. Was meinst Du überhaupt mit *"nich richtig laufen"* ?


----------



## workflow (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

können wobbler laufen....cool dann fängt man sogar damit bären


----------



## Crossi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bla:.....


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke auch es liegt daran daß die Schaufel nicht sauber eingeklebt ist. Mit Verbiegen dieser kurzen Öse wirst Du sicher nicht viel erreichen können


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> können wobbler laufen....cool dann fängt man sogar damit bären



Was sagt mein Reli-Lehrerimmer:
Stell dich nicht dümmer als du es bist:q:q:q.


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das hat mit Dummheit nichts zu tun, das meine ich wirklich so


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es war auch auf workflow bezogen.
Bitte nicht Ernst workflow#6...


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach so, aber dazu hatte Crossi ja schon gepostet


----------



## workflow (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein bisschen spaß mus sein...;-)
ich bin im moment am überlegen ob man die tauchschaufeln nicht doch lieber aus messingblech oder ähnlichem fertigen soll...so kann man die laufeigenschaften immer anpassen...ohne probleme


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit Blech laufen die Wobbler nicht mehr ganz so gut. Die Laufeigenschaften kann man doch gut mit der Öse regulieren wenn man sie lang genug läßt.

Hat hier schonmal einer kleine Popper gebaut? Wenn ja wie sehen die innen aus?


----------



## Pelznase (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

popper werden wie stickbaits ausgebleit, wobei der kopp etwas weiter ausm wasser schauen muss (durch den grossen kopf auch kein problem), damit es ploppt.

mir sind stickbaits aber lieber, vor allem langsam sinkende haben es mir angetan.


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was sind denn Stickbaits?
Hast Du schon Popper gebaut?
Ich selber habe damit noch nicht gefischt, so daß ich auch nicht weiß wie die Laufeigenschaft eines Poppers sein muß. Wie werden die Teile denn gefischt. Zupfen und stehen lassen?


----------



## holle (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

zu den poppern hatte ich vor einigen seiten mal was geschrieben. >edit< hier

und *hier* mal ein link zum lauf und howtofish. 

ps:

hab deine spinner mal probiert. die laufen tatsächlich total super. aber sie gehen schneller fest (hänger) als normale spinner. trotzdem im richtigen gewässer eine super-waffe. #6


----------



## grintz (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey, ho !

Verfolge das geschehen hier jetzt schon ne Weile, und so langsam bin ich auch angespitz was den Kukö-Eigenbau angeht...
Da ich mir jetzt endlich auch mal ne Jerke zugelgt habe kommt natürlich der Jerkbaitbau am ehesten für mich in Betracht !

Ich war dann eben auch gleich mal im Baumarkt, und dann die Ernüchterung...
Kein einriges Stück ordentliches Holz hat der Saftladen da ! Gesucht hatte ich Buchenholz (Latten) in ca. 70mmx40mm, aber nichts dergleichen gefunden !
Das einzige was in Betracht gekommen wäre war zwar Buchenholz aber in der Mitte längst nach geleimt...
Halte ich nicht sehr viel von, hätte gerne ein Stück aus einem ,,Guss,,  !?
Jetzt war ich so heiß drauf endlich mal einen Rohling in Form zu bringen und dann das:r !

Wo besorgt ihr euch euer Holz zum Wobbler- bzw speziel zum Jerkbait-Bau ?

so long


----------



## andi72 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> was sind denn Stickbaits?
> Hast Du schon Popper gebaut?
> Ich selber habe damit noch nicht gefischt, so daß ich auch nicht weiß wie die Laufeigenschaft eines Poppers sein muß. Wie werden die Teile denn gefischt. Zupfen und stehen lassen?


 
im schwanzbereich bischen beschwert, steht ungefähr 30° schräg im wasser und ploppt ganz lustig ...

andi


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

grintz 
Holzreste bekommst Du bei jedem Tischler sicher gratis. Oder nimm doch einfach Karminholz aus dem Baumarkt. Das ist weicher als Buche und läßt sich besser schnitzen. Oder Dachlatten, Bohlen, Balken aus dem Baumarkt. Kleiner Tipp. (Straßen)-Baustellen liegt immer was rum oder Du ziehst Dir ein Stück aus dem Fluß... Wege gibt es unendlich viel um an Holz heran zu kommen. Wie gesagt, es muß ja nicht Buche sein, schon allein wegen dem mieserablen Auftrieb (hohe spezifische Masse)


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holle
Ja ich hatte diese Spinner auch eher als Geheimwaffe für große Forellenseen konzipiert. Die meisten sind ja sehr tief und recht groß. Deshalb soll der Spinner erstens weit zu zu werfen sein und zweitens schnell auf Tiefe gehen umden Fisch schnell zu erreichen


----------



## Lachsy (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal wieder ein jerk von mir 

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/9840/p1260635gz1.jpg


----------



## grintz (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey !

Erstmal danke für die Tips ! Mein nächster Versuch wäre dann wohl auch der Tischler oder Schreiner gewesen...
Zu der Holzsorte, ich dachte an Buche da ein sehr hartes Holz und dem entsprechend sollten die mit Epoxy eingeklebten (natürlich geschraubt) Schraubösen besseren Halt haben !
Irre ich da, oder ist es unrelevant wie hart das Holz ist ? Ich denke da an Balsa was wohl zu weich sein sollte !

so long


----------



## Crossi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

buche ist wohl das richtige für deinen jerk. ich nehm es jedenfalls immer. manchmal greif ich auch zu (ich protzer) mahagoni. is nochn tick härter. aber so ganz ohne maschine.... viel spaß beim schleifen#h.


----------



## grintz (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soooo, habe mir eben mal ne Schreinerei in meiner Umgebung rausgesucht und werde der morgen nach Feierabend mal nen Besuch abstatten !
Kann man denn mit den Holabfällen, sprich Zuschnittreste was anfangen oder sollte man eher das Holz als geschnittene Latte kaufen ?

so long...


----------



## Crossi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na die werden schon dat passende haben. am besten nimmst du gleich was in deiner stärke, so 1-1,5 cm dich. vielleicht zerschneiden die dir das auch, wär wohl dat beste...


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Aureißen der Ösen weil ich nur durchgehende Achsen verwende. Also gibt´s dann auch keine Probleme bei weichem Holz wie Weide, Birke, Kiefer. Wenn Du so große Jerks bauen willst kannst Du das Loch ja tief genug machen und eine Buchse aus Epoxy gießen, das sollte auch bombenfest halten. Oder Du nimmst normale Dübel die ebenfalls mit Epoxy eingeklebt werden. Da könntest Du Deine Ösen einschrauben. Wenn das losgeht fresse ich einen Barsch!


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

_Kann man denn mit den Holabfällen, sprich Zuschnittreste was anfangen oder sollte man eher das Holz als geschnittene Latte kaufen ?_

klar wir sind doch hier beim Basteln und Selbermachen, da kann es schonmal vorkommen daß man selber Hand anlegt und eine Säge oder ein Taschenmesser verwendet |supergri Ansonsten kann man doch gleich fertige Wobbler kaufen und die umlackieren#c Zur Not kannst Du Holz auch gut mit dem Messer oder der Axt spalten wenn Du keine Stichsäge hast. Und in jeder Tischlerei findet man Abfälle in jeder Größe und den verschiedensten Holzsorten#6


----------



## workflow (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

^habe mir bei ebay glitter besorgt gut+günstig...
mein erster versuch mit gemischtem epoxy +glitter je dose 1€
http://cgi.ebay.de/Glitter-Le-suh-blau_W0QQitemZ230120796515QQihZ013QQcategoryZ111805QQcmdZViewItem
guter preis wie ich finde...

mein erster versuch mit gemischtem epoxy +glitter


----------



## Crossi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Preis für dat Glitterzeuch ist völlig ok. ich kaufe ja auch immer bei ebay, aber leider schrecken mich die versandkosten ab.

Der Wobbler mit Glitter sieht super aus. haste dat rübergestreut oder ins epoxyd gemischt?


----------



## workflow (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt für 1 dose lohnt sich keine bestellung....
habe hologrammfolie,pallietten etc... bestellt dann lohnt es sich...wenn man sieht was es im einzelhandel ansonsten kostet...

ich habe den glitter untergemischt mit dem 2k epoxid...solange es nicht zuviel ist wirkt es sich nicht negativ auf die stabilität aus


----------



## macfisch (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn ich das hier mal so überfliege, muss ich sagen, geile Dinger bei.

Ich hab gelesen, das ihr die Schraubösen mit Kleber fixiert.

Ich hab es mit ein massiven Draht so gemacht:Öse in der Mitte gebogen, die Enden durch den Körper durch geführt und die 2 Ende umgebogen und in die gefrästen Nut gebogen und fixiert. 

Aber wie die Laufeigenschaften sich damit verhalten, weiss ich nicht.

Hatt das schonmal einer so probiert?


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmm, das machen hier doch fast alle so


----------



## Pelznase (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab grad an meiner hp gearbeitet und ne anleitung für rassel geschrieben. und weil ichs letztens schon hier beschrieben habe, liefere ich dieses bild zum besseren verständnis nach.


----------



## holle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp, manche setzen es auch in augenhöhe und verschliessen den klapperkanal mit nem auge. 

zb die wooden wiggle lure....

hier noch die anderen


----------



## Pelznase (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das geht wohl auch nur bei sehr antiken ködern mit angeschraubter schaufel. denn, unter den augen gehts eben nur, wenn der köder gross genug ist und darunter keine achse verläuft oder ein teil einer schaufel liegt.


----------



## holle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wohl wahr... #c


----------



## holle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch mal wieder bischen mit balsa gespielt.

http://img340.*ih.us/img340/3973/pict0243editedho1.jpg

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/4084/balsasgd3.jpg


----------



## workflow (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hammer holle...die sind heir die besten mini´s die ich gesehen habe...vorallendingen mit 2 drillingen...das ist ein enormer vorteil...leider habe ich die meisten wobbler mit nur einen haken gebaut...das hat mir schon viele fische gekostet...


----------



## andi72 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man holle , 

du scheinst zuviel zeit zu haben ...#h

andi


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmmm da geht jetzt auch einer in Serie
gut gemacht Holle!
Die sind aus Holz?
Erst Epoxy und dann Lack oder wie sind die geschichtet?


----------



## holle (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|rotwerden danke. hat auch echt lang gedauert jedem einzelnen seine arbeitsgänge zukommen zu lassen.

@ bondex

alle aus balsa.
erste schicht sekundenkleber zum versiegeln, zweite schicht grundierung, dritte schicht dick epox.

die machen echt spass. vor allem das herumexperimentieren mit form, gewicht und farbe und die form und länge der schaufel und die damit verbundene aktion. |bla:


----------



## Pelznase (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> hmmm da geht jetzt auch einer in Serie


 
tja, der bedarf an minis scheint grösser zu sein, als dass du ihn allein abdecken könntest.:q


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holle?
Das Brush also noch nach dem Epoxy? Dann müßtest Du doch anschließend noch mit Klarlack versiegeln?
Welches Epoxy benutzt Du denn? Und wenn Du mit Epoxy beschichtest dann kannst Du Dir den Sekundenkleber doch sicher sparen, oder?


----------



## holle (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein fehler. war gestern bissl spät...:q

zwischen grundierung und epox kommt natürlich die farbe.#q
also die dritte ist airbrush und die vierte ist epox. 


das versiegeln mit sekundenkleber anstatt mit epox mache ich weil so das balsa beim sek-kleber keine zeit zum ausfasern,aufquellen hat. und das epox ist immer noch das gute alte behnke 601+650.


----------



## workflow (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das sieht man auch deutlich...das epoxid ist ohne wellen und dellen...das hat mich immer gestört...an meinen und an den wobblern von z.b von master bondex...dachte es gibt da kaum unterschiede bei den epoxi harzen...aber zum glück gibt es ja hier leute die forschen und experimentieren


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaube das Epoxy brauche ich auch


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das epoxy von behnke ist klasse, das von cornrad kann man zum kleben nehmen 

so mein jerk ist fertig

http://img383.*ih.us/img383/8663/p1270865qc6.jpg


----------



## muddyliz (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Clarissa, dreh die Schablone doch einfach um und probier mal diese Anordnung der Ösen. Dann hast du bei gleichmäßig langsamem Einholen nen Wobbler und beim Twitchen nen Jerk der flankt. So ausbleien dass er mit Stahlvorfach gerade noch schwimmt.


----------



## workflow (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gestern abend auf eigenbau miniwobbler schwebend dekor weißfisch gefangen....zum glück sind die döbel in der ruhr noch nicht im urlaub geschwommen!


----------



## holle (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöner döbel! pööötri!

hier geht zur zeit nur die köderfischgrösse (bis auf paar ausnahmen) auf die minis. 




http://img232.*ih.us/img232/3022/369et4.th.jpg


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen. Auf Döbel kann ich hier leider nicht fischen, die gibt´s hier nicht oder zumindest sind sie extrem selten. Die Oste und die umliegenden Bäche sind leider im Moment absolut ungeeignet zum Spinnfischen: Hochwasser und dazu noch kalt und trübe :-( Ich werde wohl noch etwas warten müssen. Die Zeit nuze ich mal wieder mit etwas Basteln ;-)


----------



## workflow (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich freue mich immer über jeden fang...aber die döbel habens zu sehr auf mich abgesehen...ein zander oder ne forelle...das wärs...


----------



## Willi90 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex freu dich das bei dir der Forellenbestand noch dominiert.... bei uns gibt es teilweise eine "Döbelpest"


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee bei uns sind es mehr die Barsche der kleineren Sorte leider


----------



## Willi90 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhh schade...nee dann nehme ich doch lieber einen größeren Döbel... aber barsch macht mehr spaß... solang er in guter größe ist.


----------



## workflow (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

an der ruhr scheinen die bis 15cm barsche im wachstum einen stillstand zu haben...;-)

ich glaube es gibt mittlerweile zuviele angler ,vor 14j als ich begonnen habe gabs viel mehr barsche ..heutzutage gibts mehr angler als große barsche an der ruhr!

es wird alles geknüppelt und mitgenommen was flossen trägt...


----------



## Bondex (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das kenne ich genauso. Gruße Barsche über 20 cm sind selten geworden hier. An den Anglern kann´s wohl nicht liegen, dazu sind hier zu wenige. Die Barsche werden hier einfach nicht größer. Und der Cormoran ist daran wohl auch nicht schuld


----------



## Willi90 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja das mit dem Kormoran würde ich mir nicht so sicher sein..... der macht auch selbst bei großen fischen kein halt....klar auch mit grenze ^^


----------



## Bondex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

große Barsche gab es bei uns eigentlich nie. Ab 30 cm ist immer Schluß gewesen. In Hildesheim dagegen habe ich Barsche bis 56 cm gefangen. 40er waren dort im Frühjahr keine Seltenheit. 30er regelmäßig


----------



## Willi90 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mhh... naja muss ja wie du sagst am gewässer leigen. Vieleicht wandern sie mit dem altern ab... wäre auch eine möglichkeit. Was ist dein hausgewässer Bondex?


----------



## Dr.Marbuse (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Moin Jungens,

Naja habe den kompleten Thread mal durchforsted und muss sagen, echt geil was Ihr so für einfälle habt mit dem Wobblerbau.
Ich werde das ganze auch mal ausprobieren, hatte mir aber gedacht die Dinger zu gießen also so Styrodur mäßig. Mal schauen ob es was wird, aber wenn schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht hat wäre ich sehr dankbar über ein paar infos.

Habe mir folgendes überlegt. Möchte erst mal sagen das ich aus der Kunststoffverarbeitung komme und somit auch ein bissl Ahnung non der Materie habe also wenn jemand ein paar tips oder ein paar Polycarbonat-Platten für Wobblerschaufeln braucht, dann einfach bei mir nachfragen. :m :m :m

Habe auch schon ein paar mal gelesen das Ihr euer Harz / Lack  von Conrad Electronic kauft. 

Schaut mal bei Voss Chemie : [SIZE=-1]www.*voss**chemie*.de

Die Produkte kann ich nur empfehlen. Also für ne Gußform würde ich Flexovoss K7 empfehlen klappt echt super.

Und für den Wobbler selber ein PUR Harz also bis dann.




MFG Dr.Marbuse
[/SIZE]


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dr.Marbuse
Erstmal herzlich wilkommen im Board und insbesondere auf dieser Seite. Ich bin wirklich schon gespannt was Du demnächst fabrizierst. Und wenn Du unbedingt Schaufelmaterial loswerden willst...immer her damit!
@Willi
mein Hausgewässer ist die Oste im Oberlauf bei Sittensen/Zeven und einige umliegende Bäche


----------



## Willi90 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Herzlich willkommen an Board Dr. Marbuse ^^ der name past ja zu Chemie.... hast du auch zugriff auf epoxyte?

@ Bondex.... naja in die Ostsee können die Barsche wohl schlecht abwandern. Münden die Bäche direkt ins Meer oder erst in einen größeren Strom?


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein ich bin im Inland also normale Binnengewässer. Sind alles kleine Bäche.

Hier mal wieder was Buntes von mir


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diese hier sind nicht ganz so bunt dafür aber sehr sehr klein


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch was in dezentem grau


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die blauen will ich mal testen weil in letzter Zeit blaues Powerbait auf Pufforellen der Hit war.
Der Popper ist meiner erster Prototyp dieser Art:m


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

angeblich soll blau in jeder Wassertiefe gut sichtbar und fängig sein, gut das werde ich testen


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dieser Tintenfisch-Wobbler ist auch ein neuer Versuch ka ob sowas fängt


----------



## Willi90 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ohh nett... und wie immer prachtexeplare ^^ 

Zu den barschen weiß ich dann auch nicht weiter.  Aber wäre trotzdem mal interessant den grund rauszufinden.


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vielleicht liegt es am Futteraufkommen oder der Gewässergröße/Temperatur oder am genetischen Stamm der Population, ich habe keine Ahnung#d

Hier jedenfalls noch ein paar Miniwobbler meiner neuen Kreation in Blautönen


----------



## holle (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

feine teile mal wieder!

brauchste nicht testen, 
dein vorletzter ist genau *das* farbkombi-erfolgsmodell meiner eigenbauten. die farbkombi fängt wie der teufel.  

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/6024/blaueminishn7.jpg


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hihi, mache ich trotzdem!!!


----------



## holle (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|supergri meinte damit test nicht nötig sondern gleich richtig fangen :q


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja nee schon klar, hihi


----------



## Dr.Marbuse (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin moin,

Sehr tolle Wobbler, daumen hoch !!! #6#6#6


@Willi Epoxyte habe ich Zugriff drauf, aber die wir verwenden sind für den Wobbler / Modellbau total ungeignet weil das Injektionsharze sind also zur Verarbeitung in Maschinen und so mit der Hand verabeiten kannste die nicht. 

Aber fürs finish vom Wobbler also Abschluß oder so ist das System Epoxy von WEST HARZ sehr gut. Das ist super mit der Hand zu verabeiten und du kannst es genau auf deine Bedürfnisse zuschneiden. zB. Kannst du es sehr viskos einstellen wie Wasser zum lackieren, geht auch mit der Airbrusch Pistole oder halt hochviskos wie Zahnpasta zum Spachteln oder so. Hat eine Hohe UV- Beständigkeit und ist Oberflächen Elastisch also wenn du dein _bestes Stück_ mal gegen einen Stein oder was wirfst platzt nicht gleich die Farbe
 ab.



MFG Dr.Marbuse


----------



## Dr.Marbuse (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin moin, (ja richtig noch mal)

Ihr schreibt ja immer hier über Wobbler und so aber was mich auch Interessieren würde, ist welches Gerät / Combos Ihr fischt ?

Nur ganz kurz 

Falls Ihr das schon mal gelistet habt in dem Thread habe ich es dann überlesen  



MFG Dr.Marbuse


----------



## holle (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Dr.Marbuse schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Sehr tolle Wobbler, daumen hoch !!! #6#6#6
> 
> ...



hab da mal was anzumerken. 
wasser ist niedrigviskos oder besser liquid. zahnpaste ist hochviskos  
epoxid im brusher zu verarbeiten ist das todesurteil für die pistole. bekommst du nie restlos raus. 
und elastisches epox hab ich schon probiert. das envirotex lite. ist für miniwobbler absolut ungeeignet weil eine vergleichsweise hartgummischicht den wobbler nicht ausreichend schützt. also bei minis nur wirklich hartes epox. 

ich zitiere mich mal selber:


envirotex hat nach dem aushärten eine weichere konsistenz 
(wie eine hartgummi-haut) als das von behnke welches richtig panzer-hart wird.
wenn man also nen grossen jerk mit behnke absolut zahnsicher macht und diesen heftig gegen einen brückenpfeiler pfeffert *kanns* passieren (muss nicht), dass die glasur splittert. 
mit envirotex würde das nicht passieren da es leicht flexibel ist und dadurch nicht splittert.

andererseits bei mini-wobblern aus balsa ist das gewicht, wenn man einen gegen einen brückenpfeiler pfeffert, nicht so hoch das da etwas (ausser der tauchschaufel) kaputt gehen könnte. 
bei balsa-wobblern ist also ein behnke-panzer der das relativ weiche balsa vor zähnen schützt angebrachter. 
wenn ein mini-wobbler das weichere envirotex drauf hat ist er schon anfälliger für zähne, da diese durchaus auch durchs envirotex durchgehen.

lange rede kurzer sinn:

harter behnke-panzer für balsa-minis und holzköder und kunststoff-köder bis ca 30-40 gramm. 

gummi-artiges envirotex für grosse kunststoff-köder (da darf ruhig mal ein zahn durchgehen weil der kunststoff kein wasser zieht) und grosse holz-köder welche allerdings unter der farbe gut versiegelt sein sollten damit sie kein wasser ziehen wenn mal ein zahn durchgeht.

fazit: mein favorit ist immer noch behnke.

die haben übrigens auch ein universal-epoxid-harz. ich habs zwar noch nicht getestet, aber so wie es in der produktbeschreibung steht soll es leicht flexibel sein, also wohlmöglich ist es wie das envirotex lite...

im langzeittest habe ich herausgefunden dass die envirotex-schicht + farbe nach hechtzahnkontakt anfängt abzupellen. also noch ein punkt mehr für die harte epoxidschicht.


----------



## Dr.Marbuse (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Holle,


Danke für deine Anmerkung Niedrig / Hochviskos vertausche das immer :vik:Naja.


Aber mit der Airbrush das geht wirklich ohne Probleme musst danach natürlich ein Lösemittel durchjagen welches das Epoxyd auch löst, das geht meistens nur oder am besten wenn das noch nicht härtet.

Kaputt machen tust du das Gerät damit nicht habe selber schon etliche Flugzeugmodelle so lackiert das geht ohne Probleme.:m Die Topfzeit lässt nich ohne Probleme bis auf 90 Minuten einstellen somit hast du dann noch genug Zeit um dein Gerät zu reinigen.

Mit Oberflächenelastisch meinte ich nicht Gummi alla Autoreifen oder so. Das ganze ist schon recht hart aber da dieses Epoxy, von welchem ich gesprochen habe bildet bei der Vernetzung / Aushärtung lediglich eine Elastizität in sich.
Ahnlich wie bei Mottorradhelmvisieren, welche sehr Schlagunempfindlich sind oder eine PET Mehrwegflasche.
So meinte ich das eigentlich.


MFG Dr.Marbuse​


----------



## holle (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achso, statische elastizität also...
klingt ja nicht übel. gibts da eventuell irgendwo eine probe zu organisieren?


----------



## workflow (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

war in der dämmerung mini-wobblern...der barsch ist mitgekommen...


----------



## holle (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q

guten appetit


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> war in der dämmerung mini-wobblern...der barsch ist mitgekommen...


noch einer mit tollem askari filetierbrett?:q:q soeinen hab ich heute auch gefangen.... allerdings nicht auf meine eigenbauwobber.... auf die beißt nichts weil diese nur extrem flach (max 0,5m) laufen.... jetzt bau ich mir tiefläufer! als wobblerbauer hat man immer was zu tun


----------



## workflow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke...holle...wird heute zubereitet ;-)

steffen90ack die minis mal voll mit blei...
der mini auf dem foto hat 3gramm wurfgewicht!...den kriege ich locker auf 25m distanz und ordentlicher tauchtiefe...


----------



## Pelznase (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt hat auch die tieflaufende variante ne eigene form bekommen. der prototyp (bild) hatte einen guten einstand, leider sind nurnoch die bilder geblieben*heul. aber nachschub ist schon in arbeit.
[URL=http://img513.*ih.us/my.php?image=schowech2du3.jpg]http://img513.*ih.us/img513/4788/schowech2du3.th.jpg
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/7369/schowechno6.th.jpg

[/URL]


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, wunderschön dein tiefläufer


----------



## workflow (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hammer jörg...würde mich nicht wundern wenn da noch ein fisch drauf abfährt...;-)


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> jetzt hat auch die tieflaufende variante ne eigene form bekommen. der prototyp (bild) hatte einen guten einstand, leider sind nurnoch die bilder geblieben*heul. aber nachschub ist schon in arbeit.
> http://img513.*ih.us/img513/4788/schowech2du3.th.jpg
> http://img504.*ih.us/img504/7369/schowechno6.th.jpg




|bigeyes        :k


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tag miteinenander!! 

ich suche schon eine weile verzweifelt nach so einer Modelliermasse auf Kunnststoffbasis. Das zeug gibt es anscheinend in Pulverform wird mit wasser angerührt und ist eine Weile verarbeitbar. und härtret dann schnell aus! 

weiß jemand wie das zeug heißt?? ich such schon ewig jetzt.


Und die Gummifische werden auch gegossen. was ist den das für ein werkstoff?? wie heiß der und wo bekommt man das??

vielen dank im voraus.

Petri


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meinste fimo? aber wird nicht angemischt... meinste bestimmt was anderes...

und das gummizeugs gibts hier.


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey holle

ne fimo mein ich net. des ist ein pulver das mit wasser angrührt wird dann gibts ne chemische reaktion und dann hast , was weiß ich , ne viertelstunde um das zeug in form zubringen. soll ne art kunststoff sein aber ich find nix.


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klingt wie irgend ne art acryl-masse. das zeug wird meist mit wasser angerührt. 

wozu brauchst du es denn? vielleicht finden wir ne lösung.


----------



## Groby (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase!!!:vik: mal wieder klasse wie eigendlich auch nicht anders erwartet.

@ Frank Woerner : 

du meinst wahrscheinlich sowas wie das Zellan

http://www.marronnier.de/shop7/product_info.php?info=p81_Zellan--5kg.html

das ist eine Keramikgießmasse ähnliche anorganische Gießsubsanz.


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Groby und Holle

Also das Zeug von groby ist so was ähnliches nur nicht zum gießen.  das muß mehr so ne konsitenz wie sehr weiche knete (fällt kein besseres beispiel ein) bekommen und ist dann modellierbar ein paar minuten und härtet dann aus. Ist ein Kunststoff soviel ich weiß. Wenn das material ausgehärtet ist muß es die eigenschaften von Kunststoff haben also schwimmt, nimmt kein wasser auf ist bruchbeständig und mechanisch bearbeitbar und lackier bar.

In krankenhauser machen die doch schon die Gipse draus. ich brauch des halt nur ohne binde als reines Pulver, granulat.....

Hab mal im TV gesehen wie damit ner Antilope ein paar kugeln auf die Hörner gemacht haben. das muß halten wie die pest.


Vieleicht weiß irgend einer von euch was ich mein...

Petri


----------



## holle (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

im tierpark wird meines wissens für den hörnerschutz auch epoxi verwendet.

mir fällt dazu eigentlich nur die power-knete von pattex oder die ami-polymer-knete ein...

von einer anrührbaren knetmasse hab ich noch nichts gehört. 

frag doch mal im krankenhaus nach wenn du schon weisst, dass die das verwenden.


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@holle  
also des was ich gesehen habe war eindeutig ein Pulver/Granulat das mit wasser angerührt wurde. war dann erst wie Honig und dann war es eine ganze zeitlang wie Knete. Bis es schließlich durchgehärtet ist.

Die Powerknete von pattex habe ich schon versucht. das zeug gefällt mir nicht. schläge verträgt des garnicht. 


Mit dem Material das ich such könnte man ganz einfach sich Wobbler und jerkbaits in silikonkautschukformen abgiesen/formen.  bischen schleifen, lackieren mit der airbrush und 2 K klarlack drüber, Haken dran fertig.

Also wenn irgendjemand was weiß bitte melden bitte bitte bitte..


ich such schon den ganzen sonntag mittag.

Danke


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja, mit Krankenhaus habe ich schon telefoniert, die wissen garnix.

Ich glaub die sind froh das das funktioniert und gut ist.


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Tag miteinenander!!
> 
> ich suche schon eine weile verzweifelt nach so einer Modelliermasse auf Kunnststoffbasis. Das zeug gibt es anscheinend in Pulverform wird mit wasser angerührt und ist eine Weile verarbeitbar. und härtret dann schnell aus!
> 
> ...



Du baust etwas höherwertige Wobbler, wenn du das benutzt. 

Es handelt es sich um   wasseraktivierbares, selbsthärtendes Polyurethanharz.

Bei "Gibsverbänden" ist das ein Glasfasergeflecht, das mit diesem Polyurethanharz imprägniert ist. 

zB Cellacast Xtra


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Gralf

Vielen dank. für den Tip. werde dann mal google drum beten mir ein paar infos auszuspucken.


----------



## holle (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na da sag doch gleich das du wobbler und jerks giessen willst.|uhoh: wozu knete verwenden?|kopfkrat

ich (und einige andere hier) giesse schon seit jahren jerks und wobbler aus einem harz-leichtfüllstoffgemisch. 

das steht hier im thread schon tausendfach drin...

aber hier nochmal...

für die formen brauchst du 2-komponentigen niedrigviskosen raumtemperaturvernetzenden silikonkautschuk. 
für die giessmasse leichtfüllstoff (microspheres) und 2-komponentiges polyuretangiessharz. 

und für die letzendliche glasur über der farbe brauchst du das epox (harz 601 + härter 650 von behnke).

hier kannste mal ein paar wenige meiner gegossenen köder anschauen.


----------



## holle (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und hier gleich mal noch die balsas dieser woche 

die oberen drei hab ich von vodnik (jetzt auch vom balsa-schleifen infiziert) im rohlingszustand zur weiteren bearbeitung bekommen. 





http://img517.*ih.us/img517/5521/minis290707vf7.jpg


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja holle 

hast ja recht da hab ich mich a bissle dusselig angestellt. das mit dem gießen die idee entwickelte sich erst vor hin bei mir nacht dem ich tausend Sits durch hatte.  mein erster gedanke war mit der Pampe (Pulver+wasser=plastik) kannst die dinger kneten und so hin drücken wie de se willst.

Aber jetzt noch eine frage !

Wie macht ihr das mit der ausbleiung? wenn ich eine form mir mach aus dem Kautschuk und nacher feststelle das das mir so nicht passt muß ich dann den jerk ausfräsen und blei einpassen oder gießt ihr das gleich mit?? und wenn ja wie wird das Blei und die Stange mit den ösen fixiert zum gießen das es nicht verrutscht??


----------



## holle (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das kommt auf die giessart an, oder besser auf die art der form.

beim vollguss, also der guss in einem stück, muss man das blei mit eingiessen. für den halt der stahlachse und des bleis sorgen die halterungen (hier in der form eingegossene nägel).
den einklang zwischen bebleiung und mischverhältniss des giessharzes usw zu finden ist experimentierarbeit bis das optimum gefunden ist.

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/515/vg2zu6.jpg





beim 2-hälften-guss giesst man sich die 2 hälften des köders und hat so gelegenheit den köder individuell zu bestücken bevor man ihn zusammenklebt und später die ösen einbringt. klingt recht unstabil, aber mit dem richtigen kleber ist so ein 2-hälften-guss stabiler als ein vollguss. 

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/5005/2hgui4.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke...
wenn meine page nicht soviel arbeit machen würde, würde ich bei diesem mistwetter viel mehr basteln. btw kennt jemand einen guten php-formmailer, der einen botschutz hat und einfach einzubauen ist?


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jörg, schau mal hier 
http://web192.server-drome.com/formmailer.php
und als bot und harvester schutz hier http://www.bot-trap.de/


----------



## Bondex (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kenne ähnliche Kunststoffe aus der Zahnmedizin. Dann google mal unter Alginat oder so ähnlich. Die Dentallabore benutzen diese Kunststoffe um Abgüsse und Formen für Zahnersatz zu bauen. Es gibt da welche die flexibel bleiben und Kunststoffe die komplett durchhärten und anschließend wie Hartplastik sind. Allerdings sind die wohl nicht gerade günstig :-(


----------



## Bondex (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh sorry kam wohl etwas zu spät


----------



## bere (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Miniwobblerbauer,
bin neu hier, habe aber schon viel unter dem Thema gelesen. Von Euren Werken bin ich absolut begeistert#6. Baue selber auch Minis und bin dazu durch Beiträge in Fachzeitschriften über Peter B. gekommen. Habe ihn in Friedrichshafen auch mal persönlich kennen gelernt. Durch Euch wurde ich nun noch weiter inspiriert.
Nun aber zu meiner Frage: Was macht Ihr bei "Hechtgefahr"? Ich habe gesehen, dass Ihr durchaus Hechte fangt. Mir gelingt das auch, aber öfter wird mir auch ein Mini von einem Hecht geklaut|gr:.
Beste Grüße
Bernhard


----------



## bere (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich meine, dass die Minis mit den üblichen Schutzmaßnahmen (Stahl, Hardmono usw.) nicht mehr so schön laufen.
Bernhard


----------



## FrankWoerner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tag holle!!

erstmal vielen dank für deine ergiebigen auskünfte. jetzt steig ich so langsam durch wie ihr das macht. 

ich habe hier eine firma die das zeug vertreibt. könntest du dir eventuell und auch andere den link mal anschauen und mir sagen was ihr von dem 2k Polyurethan haltet.
Wäre super wenn das funktioniert denn dann muß ich das zeugs nicht im Inet bestellen.

harz

und das als füllstoff

füllstoff

Vielen dank im voraus schon mal zu euren meinungen.


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meinst du Pur? das kannste auch nehmen.

als Füllstoff brauchst du Leichtfüllstoff, das der jerk schwimmt. und nicht wie ein stein untergeht, mir hat man geraten 10% leichtfüllstoff zu nehmen.
Also wenn du von komponeten A und B jeweils 20 ml hast reichen 4 gramm Leichtfüllstoff.
Aber vergess dann nicht, den endlüfter zu benutzen beim mischen


----------



## FrankWoerner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey lachsy

jetzt war ich bis grad stolz wie oskar das ich jetzt alles kapiert habe und jetzt kommst du mit einem "ENTLÜFTER" beim mischen verwenden.:c

Ihr macht mich fertig:c

was kommt noch so alles #c


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nix mehr 
endlüfter verhindert Lufteinschlüße und Schaumbildung. soll ja kein kuchenteig werden , oder 

hier siehste meine form

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1445041&postcount=2


----------



## FrankWoerner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ok soweit so gut.

was ist ein entlüfter?? ist das ein gerät? ist das ein zusatz? was muß ichmir da vorstellen;+


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es ist ein zusatz wo du ein paar tropfen in die mischung reingibst.

Beim kuchenbacken würde ich sagen ist das Aroma :q



> Lösung schaumzerstörender Polymere und Polysiloxane
> - ausreichend für ca 800 g - 1000 g Kunstharzsystem
> 
> BEL 51 wird zur Verhinderung der Schaum- und Blasenbildung während der Applikation vor der Zugabe anderer Zusätze in das Harz eingerührt. Die Zugabe in das fertige System ist ebenfalls möglich.
> ...



und ich sehe mal alles 3 fach, sollte kein bier mehr trinken

http://img236.*ih.us/img236/3983/p1280053xx6.jpg


----------



## FrankWoerner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

super jetzt habe ich aber alles beisammen. jetzt bau ich meine Wobbler und jerks usw selber. und die Zubehörindustrie für fischereibedarf kann mir den ....rutschen:vik::vik:

Danke nochmal an lachsy und holle für ihre breitwillige mittlungen ihr "betriebsgeheimnisse"

Viel petri euch allen wenn`s dann bei mir losgeht kommen bestimmt noch ein paar fragen. dann werde ich euch auch teilhaben lassen an meinen ersten versuchen....


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frank dann viel spaß beim nachbauen oder eigenbau, und immer her mit die bilderkes 

wir freuen uns immer wenn jemand mitbaut.


----------



## Pelznase (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke lachsy, so einen umfassenden wie von bot trap brauch ich aber net-ein captcha reicht aus.


----------



## salahbest (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo leute ich hab hier gelesen und gesehen wie ihr wobbler selber macht und kamm ich selber auf geschmack und jetzt welche gebastelt und würde gern wissen was hält ihr davon? ich hab die wobbler getestet die schwinnen super ,2 stück sogar genau wie meine rappala wobbler |supergri und jetzt müssen die wobbler natrülich auch farbe bekommen aber da ich das ganze zum erste mal mache und wenig null ahnung hab ,wäre super wenn ihr mir sagt was nehmt ihr so für farbe? ,und ob man auch was günstiges nehmen kann ?weil ich leider net viel geld hab .
dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnke


----------



## Willi90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo die dinger sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Aber du solltest sie noch mit relativ feinem Schleifpapier bearbeiten ca. P250. Damit wird der Lak deutlich besser da die Oberfläche dann gleichmäßiger Verläuft.
Bei meinen Wobblern habe ich normalen Autolack verwendet. Punkte usw. kannst du mit Eddings aufmahlen. Aber vor dem Lackieren solltest du eine Schickt Epoxidharz auftragen. Und das ebenfals nach dem Lackieren. Eventuell auch eine 2. Schicht. Aber genaueres findest du hier in den letzten 235 Seiten hehehe.  
Gruß Willi


----------



## workflow (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

1.guss minis...danke an jörg...aka pelznase für die geduldigen auskünfte :q


----------



## Pelznase (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ging jetzt ja ganz schön schnell!


----------



## LordHelmchen (4. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallöle,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit hier mal eine Quelle für Epoxy gesehen, finde ich aber irgendwie nicht mehr! Ich muss wohl blind sein! |bigeyes

Kann jemand nochmal den Link posten?


----------



## Pelznase (4. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bitte schön: www.bootsservice-behnke.de


ein bisschen zeit hab ich mir doch abzwacken können, um wobbs zu basteln. das zogen sich aber in die länge....
die ersten 3 sind gusswobbler. dann kommen 2 huchenwobbler. die muss ich leider abdrücken, wären nämlich auch prima auf hecht. danach ein balsawobbler und noch kleine wobbler aus balsa 3-4cm gross zum schluss.
http://img456.*ih.us/img456/5420/img1118ma3.th.jpghttp://img456.*ih.us/img456/3639/img1126yj1.th.jpg
http://img158.*ih.us/img158/7103/img1131ot7.th.jpghttp://img158.*ih.us/img158/8460/img1135lh3.th.jpg
http://img158.*ih.us/img158/893/img1140mt9.th.jpghttp://img158.*ih.us/img158/1755/img1146xk1.th.jpg


----------



## LordHelmchen (4. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> bitte schön: www.bootsservice-behnke.de
> 
> 
> ein bisschen zeit hab ich mir doch abzwacken können, um wobbs zu basteln. das zogen sich aber in die länge....
> die ersten 3 sind gusswobbler. dann kommen 2 huchenwobbler. die muss ich leider abdrücken, wären nämlich auch prima auf hecht. danach ein balsawobbler und noch kleine wobbler aus balsa 3-4cm gross zum schluss.



Danke schonmal! Der Link den ich "damals" gefunden hatte, war allerdings ein anderer! Ich glaube Lachsy hatte den gepostet #c

By the way: Sehr schöne Wobbler macht ihr hier alle! Mal schauen ob ich mich trauen werde meinen hier zu posten, wenn er fertig ist!

EDIT: Habe es gefunden! War in einem anderen Thread! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1231179&postcount=60


----------



## Wartos (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin gerade auch dabei meine eigenen Wobbler zubasteln.
Hab mein ganzes Zubehör vom Praktiker (dank der 20% Aktion )bzw. Ebay besorgt.
Beim Baumarkt bin ich fast umgefallen als ich den Preis für eine 30x50x100mm Balsa Latte gesehen habe.
Also zuhause angekommen. Gleich los gelegt und geschnitten was das zeug hält. Ich war sehr von mir angetan als ich das Resultat sah  Nun liegen die ersten 4 oder 5 Rohlinge im Leinenöl/Terpentin gemisch.
Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht Balsa ist mir zuteuer auf dauer. Ab zum schwiegervater in die Holz-Werkstatt und mal geschaut was man so abstauben kann. Tja viel war es nicht nur eine 3 meter Leiste LIMBA. Egal dacht ich mir versuch macht Klug... Also hab ich eine kleine Barsch immitation gebastelt....
wenn die Ölbad Kur zuende ist mach ich mal ein paar Bilderchen.

Da ja dieser Thread doch ziemlich lang ist kann mir nicht einer ein paar schablonen abgeben die ich dann nachbauen kann.
Ich habe meine jetzigen alle per Hand und nach gefühl gemacht.
Noch ein paar informative Seiten wären auch nicht schlecht.
Da ja einige Seiten garnicht mehr gibt und der Thread übelst lang ist wäre es schön wenn mich per Pm voll spamt wäre ich äusserst dankbar.
Fragen wie welche Sprengring grösse nimmt ihr?
Drillingsgrössen?
Stahldraht oder Schraubösen?
Schaufelannordnung ?
Kann man ausrechnen wie tief ein wobbler sinkt ?


----------



## holle (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Wartos schrieb:


> ....................................
> ...............................
> Fragen wie welche Sprengring grösse nimmt ihr?
> Drillingsgrössen?
> ...



hast ja echt viele fragen #t

die kann man auch nicht so allgemein beantworten. 
bei der haken- und ringgrösse kommts zum beispiel auf die wobblergrösse an. 
bei weichen hölzern und kleinen wobblern stahldraht-achse, ansonsten bei grossen jerks und wobblern aus hartholz oder kunststoff gehen auch mit epox eingeklebte ösen bestens.
schaufelanordnung? 
flacher winkel-tieftaucher, steiler winkel-flachläufer.
je breiter die tauchschaufel ist umso mehr aktion. kommt aber auch auf die form des wobblers an. 
eine formel für die ungefähre tauchtiefe hatte glaube ich groby oder pelznase mal in petto.

also, du siehst es ist viel platz für experimente.:q


----------



## Willi90 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> flacher winkel-tieftaucher, steiler winkel-flachläufer.
> j



ich würds andersrum sagen...aber naja, Ansichtsache :m


----------



## workflow (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

3  neue ...aus hartschaumstoff...liegt ja an jeder straßenecke somit ein beitrag von mir zum umweltschutz:vik:


----------



## workflow (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wer weiß wo ich kleinst sprengringe kriegen kann ist zum kotzen kriege nur bis 5mm...


----------



## holle (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> ich würds andersrum sagen...aber naja, Ansichtsache :m



haste recht. stimmt, :q wenn manns andersrum dreht wirds falsch. 

ok, also spitzer winkel tiefläufer und je grösser der winkel zur längsachse wird desto flacher läuft er.


----------



## Willi90 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau.

@ Workflow ... meine habe ich ganz normal aus dem Angel Laden  und die Ecke. Sind von der Firma Sänger. Aber die sind auch 5mm. Drunter habe ich noch nie welche gesehen.


----------



## workflow (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist das problem...aber bei gekauften kleinen wobblern sind sie dran so ca 3mm sprengringe...


----------



## holle (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum unbedingt so kleine sprengringe?
erhöht doch nur die aushebelungsgefahr.

ich hab auch keine unter 5mm an den minis und bei den meisten minis hab ich wegen der aushebelungsgefahr sogar 2 sprengringe dran weil sich ab und an die hechte und forellen losgeschüttelt haben. jetzt bei 2 sprengringen passiert das nicht mehr so oft wie vorher, egal wie doll sie schütteln.


----------



## Crossi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder einfach selber drehen und biegen. is auf dauer eh günstiger...


----------



## AK_894 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*So dann will ich jetzt auch noch mal !*

Habe heute mal, ein Bisschen im Keller gebastelt. 
Und zwar diesen 14 cm Langen ``Gleiter’’ *Jerkbait*.

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/8599/screen20070809171117bz8.th.jpg

Sorry für die schlechte Bild Qualität bloß macht mein Handy leider keine bessere Bilder#q. 
Meine Digitalkammara ist Nämlich kaputt.:c

Und Nachher so um 4 halb 5, bin ich Dann auch schon wieder auf dem weg nach Holland bis Sonntag. 
Da wird er erst mal auf Hertz, und Nieren getestet.

Ja dann Wünsche ich euch noch Frohes Basteln!!!


----------



## andi72 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht verdächtich nach *"Divani XXL"* aus ... 

andi


----------



## muddyliz (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Apropos Sprengringe, ich hab mir neulich bei IhhhBäää die von Rosco gekauft, die sind wirklich sehr stark, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Schrott, den man z.B. bei A....i bekommt. Und sind bei IhhhBäää billiger als im Versandhandel.


----------



## AK_894 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



andi72 schrieb:


> sieht verdächtich nach *"Divani XXL"* aus ...
> 
> andi




Da hast du recht ist auch nach der Anleitung gebaut !:q


----------



## Wartos (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So meine kleinen Rohlinge haben die Ölbad Kur heile überstanden jetzt werden die erst einmal für 3-5 Tage auf dem Dachboden trocknen.


----------



## holle (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die form in der mitte erinnert mich an einen meiner ersten holzhechte. :q


----------



## Wartos (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo sollte auch einer werden find den fürs erste mal garnicht so schlecht ! Aber es wird schon besser die nächsten liegen schon im Ölbad 
Omg den hab ich ja noch garnicht gesehen !!!!! der sieht ja krass aus geiler Holzhecht


----------



## Willi90 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Apropos Sprengringe, ich hab mir neulich bei IhhhBäää die von Rosco gekauft, die sind wirklich sehr stark, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Schrott, den man z.B. bei A....i bekommt. Und sind bei IhhhBäää billiger als im Versandhandel.






Da hat scheinbar jemand ganz arg angst wegen schleichwerbung dranbekommen zu werden. |rolleyes


----------



## muddyliz (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Da hat scheinbar jemand ganz arg angst wegen schleichwerbung dranbekommen zu werden. |rolleyes


He, du Oberschlaumeier, ich rede aus Erfahrung und möchte diese auch den anderen Bastlern zukommen lassen, damit sie Qualität und keinen Schrott kaufen. Nenn mir doch mal Sprengringe anderer Hersteller, die bei 7,5 mm Durchmesser eine Tragkraft von 29 kg haben. Die kannst du nicht mit dem Fingernagel öffnen, da brauchst du nen Schraubenzieher. Und Rosco ist die Marke, nicht der Händler. Und sag mir mal, wo du 100 Stück 7,5er für weniger als 3,95 bekommst.

Manchmal glaube ich, einige Leute mosern hier nur rum, weil sie zu Hause den Mund halten müssen.


----------



## workflow (11. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe die hochwassertage genutzt zum basteln....sind aber noch nicht fertig...


----------



## Crossi (11. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schöne teilchen. nur noch epoxyd rauf hochwasser weg und dann nischt wie ab...;-)


----------



## Willi90 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ muddyliz war doch jetz nicht so gemeint um dich zu ärgern. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das du Wörter wie Ebay oder Firmennamen meidest.... nix gegen die Aussage selber.


----------



## holle (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow

schöne teile! die in der mitte gefallen besonders. 

hab auch mal wieder die finger nicht stillhalten können ...#c :q

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7988/minis130807tf7.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow...ein ganzes arsenal;-)fische geht in deckung....
die in der mitte sind dem mosa ultralight angelehnt ;-) finde er läuft sehr gut..ist nur kaum nióch zu beziehen...deshalb selbst ist der mann


----------



## FrankWoerner (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus miteinander.

Mich hats auch gepackt. habe mir die ersten Balsa Rohlinge zurecht geschliffen.

so nun sitz ich hier und überlege wie zum Geier sägen die eine gerade und schöne tiefe nut für die Drahtachse?

Muß dazu sagen das einer ne ziemleiche Banane ist und bei dem steh ich eht vor nem rätsel weil er sich zum ende hin ja sehr stark krümmt und schmal wird.

Wie oder mit was sägt ihr die Nut für die Drahtachse??



Viel Petri Heil

Frank


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei balsa reicht ein cutter, wird dann halt mehr v-förmig, aber das langt und so wirds gemacht.


----------



## FrankWoerner (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habs schon fast befürchtet das das so gemacht wird.|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ich glaub da brauch ich einen Kettenhandschuh!!:q

Ok danke dann werd ich mal mein Glückversuchen.


----------



## Willi90 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frank, wen du es noch präziser haben willst kannst du ein feines Metallsägeblatt nehmen. Das habe ich gemacht, allerdings bei schon etwas härterem Material als Balsa. Ich habe Lindenholz genommen. Ich denke aber das Cutter doch bischen zu gefährlich ist.


----------



## Fangnix (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für die Zuunft empfehle ich dir, den Schnitt schon zu machen, bevor du den Wobbler in Form schnitzt/schleifst. Dann ist es viel leichter, die mitte zu treffen, finde ich zumindest. Und genau so wie Willi würd ich dir zu einer Metallsäge raten. Cutter könnte gefährlich werden.
Gruß


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so wie Fangnix mache ich das auch oder sagen wir er macht es so wie ich Mann braucht dann nur alles wegschnitzen was ungleichmäßig vom Schnitt entfernt ist#h


----------



## FrankWoerner (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja das mit dem Sägeblatt ist mir auch schon durch den kopf gegangen. das funktioniert bei einem ziemlich geraden wobbler mit gerade achse bestimmt, nur der eine den ich aus dem balsa rausgeschliffen habe, ist eine richtige banana. Die Achse kann nicht gerade sondern in einem Bogen verlaufen. da funktioniert das mit dem Sägeblatt nicht. Oder habe ich an der funktionsweise was nicht ganz verstangen.


Am liebten würde ich euch ein bild des Wobblers zeigen aber diese verda....te Cam will nicht mehr oder besser geagt der Akku warscheinlich platt.#q#q#q


----------



## muddyliz (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> ja das mit dem Sägeblatt ist mir auch schon durch den kopf gegangen. das funktioniert bei einem ziemlich geraden wobbler mit gerade achse bestimmt, nur der eine den ich aus dem balsa rausgeschliffen habe, ist eine richtige banana. Die Achse kann nicht gerade sondern in einem Bogen verlaufen. da funktioniert das mit dem Sägeblatt nicht. Oder habe ich an der funktionsweise was nicht ganz verstangen.
> 
> 
> Am liebten würde ich euch ein bild des Wobblers zeigen aber diese verda....te Cam will nicht mehr oder besser geagt der Akku warscheinlich platt.#q#q#q


1) Es gibt kleine Sägeblätter, die man mit nem Dorn in die Bohrmaschine einspannt. Wobbler fixieren und dann vorsichtig und frei Hand mit dem Sägeblatt ne Kerbe fräsen.
2) Es gibt Handsägen (Fuchsschwanz), deren Rücken vorn rund verläuft und an der Rundung ist auch ne Sägezahnung. Damit geht es zweifellos besser als mit dem Bohrmaschinen-Sägeblättchen.


----------



## workflow (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich benutzte diese,,sind spottbillig und völlig ausreichend für balsaholz...sind für kleine metallbügelsagen vorgesehen


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für den Drehmel bekommt man auch kleine Kreisägeblätter oder Fräsköpfe mit dnen Du eine Nut Fräsen könntest. Oder hol das Material mit einem Fräsbohrer raus.


----------



## workflow (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder ne kettensäge wenn es monsterwobbler werden sollen...


----------



## Pelznase (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was ganz anderes wäre es, die nut raus zu sprengen. ist dann auch nicht so gefährlich wie mit nem cutter...^^


----------



## workflow (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau jörg...;-)...pass auf sonst folgt noch jemand unseren ratschlägen


----------



## holle (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, und damit hier mal wieder paar bunte bilders reinkommen hab ich mal wieder gebastelt. diesmal keine balsaholz-köder, 
sondern abgegossene mit modifizierungen. einer stellte sich als allround-talent dar. 

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/5326/wobbsvimsfische650erwi8.jpg


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe heute meine ersten beiden Trutten auf Blauweiß erwischt. Die Barsche fanden braun besser


----------



## holle (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na dann petri! |supergri

bei mir war blau-weiss heut out. null bisse.
die barschlis standen heut eher auf sich selbst. auf barsch hats gebissen.


http://img211.*ih.us/img211/1741/210807wobbsrk6.jpg


----------



## workflow (22. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

petri....sehr schöne wobbler und wie man sieht auch fängig


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Petri, aber der eine Barsch hat ja gar keine roten Flossen


----------



## holle (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ja auch ein snoekbars die haben keine roten flossen, weisste?  :q


----------



## workflow (24. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber barschartig...#6


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder ein artiger Barsch ohne roten Popo


----------



## workflow (24. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder ein bartiger arsch...#q


----------



## Pelznase (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab was neues versucht, um details am kopp zu heben.


----------



## Willi90 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht gut aus... nur bei mir funktioniert das mit dem gitter auch nach mehrfachen versuchen nicht!!! #q


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes teilchen Jörg. 
Sag mal haste dich schon an den wobbler gewagt, den du von mir bekommen hast? 

nur mal zur info
jörg, schönen feinen glitter bekommste bei Askania.........  weis nicht ob du den Laden in Essen kennst ?

@willi90, was funktioniert mit dem glitter nicht?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pelznase (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx. jo, lachsy habe ich. hab was ganz besonderes mit dem gemacht. braucht noch 2 schichten epoxid, dann zeig ich dir den.
ist der laden auf der kettwiger strasse? wenn ja, dann war ich schon da-brauch aber keinen glitter...


----------



## Willi90 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Lachsy 

Nicht GLITTER sonder GITTER  

Es verschmiert jedes mal oder reißt mit dem Abziehen des Giters ab.


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ob der da auch ist weis ich nicht, bei uns ist er auf der Bamlerstrasse in Altenessen. Hatte mir dort nur Markierungspunkte für Augen geholt. Schwarzer punkt drauf fertig.

bin gespannt jörg, was du ais ihm gemacht hast , aber wie immer wird er klasse ausehn

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/7982/p1290004ex2.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> @ Lachsy
> 
> Nicht GLITTER sonder GITTER
> 
> Es verschmiert jedes mal oder reißt mit dem Abziehen des Giters ab.



Drauf lassen bis es trocken ist. was für ein gitter benutzt du? 
Ich habe mehere, von Knofi-Rote Zwiebeln, Fliegengitter usw. Wobei das vom knofi-Rote zwiebeln am besten ist, weil dehnbar .


----------



## holle (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab was neues versucht, um details am kopp zu heben.



                   #6*    !


* @ willy90

vielleicht trägst du auch die farbe zu dick auf. bei einem hauch von farbe funzt die gittersache eigentlich ohne zu kleben.


----------



## Willi90 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mhh... muss ich nochmal probieren... Vll liegts auch am Lack. Ich benutze eig immer normalen Autolack.


----------



## Pelznase (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

heute sind noch balsawobbler fertig geworden. nachdem eigentlich nur was auf einen schlanken lauten wobbler mit "schlagrassel" lief, mussten noch mehr her, die sollten aber tiefer laufen. hatte gleich gelegenheit meine neuen farben zu testen. den grossen hab ich übrigens so wie "früher" gemacht, die keimen mit pinsel und airbrush gemalt.
leider ist grundierung unters tape gelaufen und die schaufeln versaut. hauptsache sie fangen und bleiben mir etwas länger erhalten


----------



## holle (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne teile wieder!

das mit den tauchschaufeln stört nur unser auge. das der fische keinesfalls.  hab schon auf tauchschaufeln aus schwarzem, blauen oder andersfarbigen undurchsichtigem plastik gefangen. 
hauptsache der lauf stimmt. 

sag mal, einige deiner gegossenen, sind das abgegossene river2sea-lures?

die haben übrigens schöne teile...  |bigeyes


----------



## Pelznase (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, kupferschaufeln sind den fischis auch total latte.
nö, hab nur formen von eigenen ur-modellen. das sieht man aber auch!?

[edit] das schuppenmuster würd ich aber auch gern machen können.


----------



## Pelznase (26. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch alle wobbs, wo der kopf stärker ausgearbeite ist. auf meiner seite sind se dann auch im ganzen zu sehen
jetzt hab ich aber auch vorerst die nase vom basteln voll: ich will wieder angeln gehen!


----------



## workflow (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja angeln wäre schön...aber....das ist leider noch zeitverschwendung an der ruhr...war gestern...nur 1 zupfer...aber schönes wetter...das hat entschädigt ;-)


----------



## Bondex (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr hübsch! ast Du die Köpfe abgeklebt oder sind die Wobbler freihand "geduscht". Die Kontouren der Kiemchen kommen wirklich schön raus. Verrate mal den Trick Ich denke mal die Kiemendeckel sind erst nach dem Körper gespritzt, stimmt´s


----------



## Pelznase (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da ist nix abgeklebt. betreibe schon einen gewissen aufwand beim bemalen der köder, aber bescheuert bin ich nicht
dein tip stimmt schon, aber eine wichtige sache fehlt da noch.
wenn man sich den wobbler untern links genauer ansieht, kommt man auch drauf.


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meinst Du die relieffartigen Erhöhungen?


----------



## Pelznase (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, ich meine die pinselspuren hab die wobbs ganz normal gebrusht (aber kiemen dunkler!) und dann wurden die kiemen mit ner silbernen pinselfarbe bemalt. zum schluss nochmal etwas farbe mit pistole.
ist ne ältere farbe, die hab ich nie gebraucht, weil sie mir zu dünn war. jetzt ist sie alt, etwas eingedickt und viel besser zu gebrauchen.

hab jetzt endlich mal ein brauchbares braun gefunden. dazu noch ein silber von schmincke und man bekommt metallic braun, das im wasser ziemlich natürlich ausschaut und auch refelktiert.


----------



## Groby (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe auch mal wieder was gebastelt 5g 65mm Schwebend.










Alles Gußwobbler in eigener Kreation mit max 2m Tauchtiefe.


----------



## fritte (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr Überrascht, wie gut eure Köder so aussehen.
Vom Aussehen her würde ich sie glatt weg nehmen, wenn die Laufeigenschaften auch noch so sind, wie die teilchen aussehen, wäre ich voll begeistert.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man solche teile baut.
Ich weiß, aller anfang ist schwer, zur zeit hätte ich auch noch genug Zeit zum basteln, doch wenn man keinen Plan von der Materie hat, ist das doch etwas schwer. 
Gut, die Form ins Balsa zu bringen, dürfte nicht das schwerste sein, aber eine geeignete Tauchschaufel zu basten, und das spätere finish, da sehe ich die größten probleme.
Ich bin hin und weg wenn ich mir hier die einzelnen Köder so anschaue.
Will mich nicht mal jemand einladen, und mir nen Crash-Kurs geben????


----------



## Pelznase (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für den anfang könntest du nach schablone arbeiten-da gibt es einiges im net oder du baust eben gekaufte wobbler nach. aber das wichtigste ist, dass du damit anfängst, sonst wird dat nix!


----------



## bigcalli (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine Güte da habe ich doch tatsächlich heute 170 Seiten Wobblerbau nachgelesen (letzte mal war ich irgendwie bei Seite 70 als ich aufgehört hatte)oder so ca 2700 Posts wenn es jemand genau wissen will|bigeyes  (uih jetzt fällt mir erst auf das es schon 01:18 Uhr ist )

Geil was sich hier getan hat.Echt super wie man, wenn man den ganzen Tag hier liest,merkt, wie von Anfängern die die ersten fragen stellen,bis heute, wo aus den Anfängern echte Profis in ein paar Wochen geworden sind.

Und aus den Anfänger tagen in diesem Thread Echte Experten entstanden sind

(erster Thread dazu war am 26.11.2000, 13:28! ) vor fast 7 Jahren!!

Und es werden doch immer wieder Fragen von "Anfängern" gestellt (mich eingeschlossen) was und wie ect...
Glücklicherweise hatte ich mir heute mittag bei Beginn vorgenommen alle Links zu notieren damit ich es immer nachlesen kann|supergri


Falls Ihr euch erinnern wollt:
das sind meine ersten Wobbler das auch:  hier  nur leider ist das Thema irgendwie eingeschlafen bei mir wegen Umbaumaßnahmen am Haus ,Bin jetzt Vater eines Sohnes ect....aber die Wobbler habe ich immer noch und damit habe ich sogar gefangen.Die begleiten mich überall mit hin (Urlaub) und sie hatten damals sogar noch nachwuchs bekommen 


So für alle Hilfesuchenden die sich nicht 3594 Threads durchlesen wollen:

Holles Bauanleeitung für Minniwobbler

lurebuilding.nl

Bondex Materialliste für den Wobblerbau

einige super anleitungen

Holles linkliste zum Einkauf einiger Komponenten

und die Tutorial´s von Pelznase haben mich eigendlich erstmal wieder heiss gemacht mit dem Thema wieder anzufangen Wobbler zu Bauen
Pelznases HP

Falls jemand mit den Links ein problem hat (also das ich sie hier reingepostet habe) bitte Melden dann werde ich sie rausnehmen (Augenzwinker an die Mods)


----------



## Pelznase (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ganz schön fleissig! nur schade, dass deine zusammenstellung auch bald vergraben sein wird.

da hat sich meine seite ja schon gelohnt =]


----------



## Pelznase (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab heute die neuen wobbs getestet. beide barsche sind ganz schön hässlich gehakt=/. der kleine barsch hat so 35cm und der grosse war ungefähr 10cm grösser=]-mein grösster dieses jahr.


----------



## holle (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bestens! petri zum dicken :vik:


----------



## Pelznase (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

petri danke schön


----------



## Bondex (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie, beide gleichzeitig mit einem Wobbler?


----------



## Pelznase (8. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar, so ungewöhnlich ist das auch nicht - futterneid. ausserdem ist der wobbler ja auch gross genug dazu.


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dolle Sache, sowas ist mir noch nie vorgekommen, vielleicht sind meine Wobbs zu klein


----------



## Willi90 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

geschweige dem das ich es je erlebt habe, habe ich sowas noch niemals gesehen!


----------



## Pelznase (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tjo willi, bis ja noch jung, da kann man von dir auch nicht verlangen, dass du schon alles gesehen hast.......


----------



## holle (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp, is mir bis heute auch noch nich passiert. 
beim dorschpilken kommts schonmal vor 3 dran zu haben (pilker+2 beifänger).
ein kumpel hatte mal auf eine cykade ne barsch-doublette. 
manchmal sind die echt gierig...|supergri


----------



## Willi90 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klar hasch recht... kann noch einiges kommen...


----------



## workflow (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

petri jörg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MEGA BARSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vik:
Ich komme kaum zum basteln+angeln fuck!


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hatte mal einen Hasel und einen Aal auf ein und demselben Haken. Köder war Wurm. Der Weißfisch hat den Wurm zuerst geschluckt, doch der Haken hing ihm aus den Kiemen und da hat ihn sich ein kleiner Aal reingepfiffen. Das Ganze spielte sich beim Aalangeln an der Oste ab. Manchmal passieren halt komische Dinge.


----------



## FrankWoerner (14. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Ihr Profibastler.....

Ich habe mir, wie Hier schon mehrmals empfohlen, das Epoxidharz 601 vom Bootsservice Behnke bestellt. Nun wollte ich heute die ersten Teile beschichten. Aber nix wars.....#q

Beim mischen entstanden Blasen so ca. 1mm groß und soviele das es schon fast schaumartig war.

(Nein ich habe es nicht mit einem Mixer angerührt, sondern vorsichtig die Komponenten vermischt.)

Diese Blasen lösten sich nur schlecht bis saumäßig schlecht auf, eigendlich gar nicht.#q#q#q:c:c

Was zum Geier habe ich falsch gemacht?#c Verhältnis, Raumtemperatur....als bestens.....hoffe ich...

Was kann das Problem sein??


----------



## holle (14. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das klingt als hättest du mit einem dicken, trockenen pinsel die komponenten gemischt. da entsteht regelrechter schaum.
wenn du es mit nem holzstäbchen (schaschlikstab oder chinesisches-ess-stäbchen) machst entstehen fast keine blasen. wenn doch welche entstehen dann ca 5 minuten stehen lassen, blasen steigen nach oben und mal kurz eine flamme über die oberfläche huschen lassen. schon sind die blasen weg.


----------



## FrankWoerner (15. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein das habe ich auch nicht! Das war so ein billig plastik einweg Löffel und passend dazu ein Einwegbecher#c.

Kann mir das nicht logisch erklären. Vorsichtig umgerührt habe ich auch.


----------



## Pelznase (15. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, einfach etwas entspannter rühren, das epoxid muss man nicht steif schlagen:q, quatsch...

denke mal, dass die becher oder löffel nicht ganz sauber waren und es so zu ner reaktion kam. irgendeine beschichtung oder rückstände von der reinigung der becher. mal ein anderes behältnis und rührer benutzen, dann wird es sich zeigen, was es war.


----------



## Sandro25 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo liebe Bastelgemeinde,

ich muß Euch meine Hochachtung aussprechen, manche Wobbler sehen besser aus als die gekauften!
Da ich mir selber Gußformen für diverse Grundbleie und Pilker gebaut habe, wollte ich Euch mal um einen Rat für die Herstellung einer Wobbler Gußform bitten.

MFG


----------



## workflow (15. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau mal aufs wobblerrezept...unter suche eingeben


----------



## holle (16. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei mister minden und co sind ein paar der wichtigsten köderbauanleitungen zusammengetragen. 
eine anleitung zum wobblerkörperguss ist auch dabei. allerdings müsste man die form der einfachheit halber etwas umwandeln um sie unkomplizierter zu gestalten. aber wenn man das prinzip einmal verstanden hat sollte das kein problem sein.


ps:
mit dem einweglöffel war ein fehler. durch die wölbung im löffel bringt man die blasen rein. und die einwegdinger haben am stiel auch nochmal solche blsaenfördernden kanten. böse mischung... 
immer mit runden holzstäbchen vorsichtig verrühren, dann entstehen nicht solche blasen.


----------



## FrankWoerner (16. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok alles klar! werde es testen!! meld mich wieder wenn ich ein ergebnis habe.

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.#6#6


----------



## Sandro25 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bastelfreunde,

hab heute mal einen Test Versuch mit einer Halbschale für einen Vollguß probiert, leider ist der Epoxid Harz komplett gerissen beim Aushärten, somit war die Form unbrauchbar, leider hat es auch meinen gekauften Wobbler übel hin gerichtet, doch den hab ich jetzt wieder lackiert und werde dann mal den 2. Versuch morgen starten.
Ich denke das das alles Spannungsrisse waren, werde morgen mal etwas anderes probieren.
Aus was gießt ihr denn Eure Wobbler? Auch aus Epoxid Harz?
Der gekaufte Wobbler bestand aus so ner Art Bauschaum, nur viel Härter.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.


MFG


----------



## holle (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

du willst die form aus epox machen??? #d

die form wird aus silikonkautschuk gemacht. :g

ansonsten beim benutzen von epox usw auf die angaben achten und die sorten mit dem geringsten schrumpf-verhalten bevorzugen.


----------



## Sandro25 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du meinst sowas hier:

http://www.yatego.com/bastelshop/p,4423b7d032092,441e7302330095_1,silikon-kautschuk-hb

Ah ha, danke für die Info!!!!!;+

Und woraus gießt ihr dann die Wobbler? Sind die dann sinkend oder schwimmend?

MFG


----------



## Sandro25 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

MitEpox kenn ich mich aus, hab Berfuflich damit zu tun, ich kann mir auch denken woran das Lag, das er gerissen ist, aber wann du sagst ich soll silikonkautschuk nehmen, dann mach ich das auch.
Ist das Zeug auch so scharf?

MFG


----------



## holle (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

silikonkautschuk ist nicht scharf. es krümmt dem wobbler kein häärchen 

gegossen wird mit biresin 27 und leichtfüllstoff-zugabe (microspheres, bootsservice behnke)) für den auftrieb. 


hab ich aber hier schon irgendwo elfundneunzig mal geschrieben. #c :q


----------



## Sandro25 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sorry das du dich wiederholen musstest, so wie ich es bis jetzt gesehen hab, gibt es unterschiedlichen Kautschuk, elastischen usw. was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?

MFG


----------



## holle (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kein problem, ich tus ja immer wieder 

das hier  kann ich empfehlen. ist günstig und praktisch.

wird 1:1 gemischt und ist in ca 2 stunden entformbar.

bei den anderen silikonen ist das mischen ne stressige angelegenheit (weil milligrammgenau den vernetzer dosieren und nach ca 12 stunden erst entformbar).

für richtig gute formen nehm ich tacosil 185 mit entsprechendem vernetzer. davon kostet das kilo aber auch 39 eus...:g


----------



## Willi90 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wahnsinn 15 Euronen für Silikonkautschuke.... hätte damals im Bastelladen fast 35€ ausgegeben. Also die Preisunterschiede sind ja echt wahnsinnig.


----------



## Fangnix (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Wobblerbauer
Die hier sind schon etwas länger fertig, aber ich hatte erst jetzt Zeit, sie zu fotographieren und hochzuladen. Es sind meine ersten Miniwobbler. Ich hab sie nach der Methode Bondex gebaut, also aus Styrodur, welches ich dann mit Epoxi beschichtete und danach lackierte.







Inzwischen hab ich schon eine 2. Generation fertig, diese warten aber noch auf ihre Farbe.

Gruß


----------



## workflow (20. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr gut....fangnix...hast du den epoxid 2k 5 min kleber benutzt?
dann viel spaß brauchst nur mit den fingernagel einmal auf den wobbler drücken und das harz splittert...auch ich habe den fehler anfangs gemacht und diesen scheiß harz verwendet um zu beschichten...dazu nimmt man echt lieber den behnke harz...der ist top und macht keine dellenoberflächen sonders feste arschglatte oberflächen


----------



## Fangnix (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich habe 5-Min-Epoxi benutzt und nein, es splittert nix. Es ist hart wie Stein, naja fast . Wie gesagt, ich baute sie fast haargenau so wie Björn (Bondex) auch.
Wie lange brauch das Behnke-Harz zum aushärten? Wenn dies deutlich mehr als 5 Minuten braucht, ist es nicht geeignet. Das Beschichten würde viel zu lange dauern, da der Wobbler und das Harz bis es anzieht immer in Bewegung bleiben müssen. Und wie gesagt, es ist die erste Generation. Die Dellen kommen daher, dass ich manchmal nicht genug Epoxi anmischte und ich eine 2te Schicht machen musste. Die ist dann nicht richtig glatt geworden. Die Wobbler, bei denen ich die richtige Menge anmischte sind auch glatt, wie zum Beispiel der Gelbe oder die ganz kleinen.


----------



## holle (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe 5-Min-Epoxi benutzt und nein, es splittert nix. Es ist hart wie Stein, naja fast . Wie gesagt, ich baute sie fast haargenau so wie Björn (Bondex) auch.
> *Wie lange brauch das Behnke-Harz zum aushärten? Wenn dies deutlich mehr als 5 Minuten braucht, ist es nicht geeignet.* Das Beschichten würde viel zu lange dauern, da der Wobbler und das Harz bis es anzieht immer in Bewegung bleiben müssen. Und wie gesagt, es ist die erste Generation. Die Dellen kommen daher, dass ich manchmal nicht genug Epoxi anmischte und ich eine 2te Schicht machen musste. Die ist dann nicht richtig glatt geworden. Die Wobbler, bei denen ich die richtige Menge anmischte sind auch glatt, wie zum Beispiel der Gelbe oder die ganz kleinen.



nanana, stell hier mal als anfänger nicht solche dinge in den raum.


1. behnke hat auch 5-minuten epox, benutzbar zum *kleben*. :g

2. 5-minuten-epox ist nicht wirklich zum glasieren der wobbler geeignet da es eine dickere, nicht ganz so streichfähige konsistenz als das beschichtungsharz hat und das endergebnis bei 5-minuten-harz dellen und beulen bekommt und es im wasser nach ca 5-10 minuten milchig wird. das gibt sich allerdings nach dem trocknen wieder. 
probier mal 10 wobbler mit 5-minuten-harz auf einen ritt zu glasieren. wenn man bedenkt, dass man ca 2 minuten gewissenhaft an einem miniwobbler streicht sollte es die logik schon beantworten das diese rechnung nicht aufgeht.

3. das behnke harz (601+härter 650) zum glasieren hat ca 50 minuten verarbeitungszeit. wenn man das hochglänzende, klare, harte endergebnis betrachtet ist der bau oder kauf eines köderkarusells, welches die wobbler nach dem glasieren bis zur aushärtung in bewegung hält, eine sache die sich schnell gelohnt hat.

4. schöne wobbler die du da gemacht hast 
leider werden sie aber vorraussichtlich nach paar minuten im wasser milchig werden #c


----------



## Fangnix (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> nanana, stell hier mal als anfänger nicht solche dinge in den raum.


 
Also da fühl ich mich schon ein wenig in meiner Ehre verletzt . 
Zum Thema Anfänger, ich baue, allerdings mit Unterbrechungen, seit 2004 Wobbler. Wie gesagt, mit Unterbrechung, aber ein wenig Erfahrung hat sich bei mir schon angesammelt. Allerdings ja, (Mini)Wobbler aus Styrodur waren ein neues Kapitel für mich, aber ich denke, ich hab die wichtigsten Kniffe nun raus.

Zum Thema Behnke-Harz, da hab mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich kenne diesen Harz nicht. Aber egal um welchen Harz es geht, zum Wobblerbeschichten wie ich es betreibe, braucht man ein recht schnell härtendes Harz, da man sich sonst einen Wolf dreht. Hat man natürlich ein Gerät, welches diese Dreharbeit übernimmt, kann der Harz auch länger zum aushärten brauchen.

Ich weiß nicht, warum sich 5-Min-Epoxi nicht für's Beschichten eignen soll. Aber ich will mich mit dir darüber nicht streiten oder dich von meiner, bessergesagt Björns Technik überzeugen. Ich bin mit den Ergebnissen meiner Wobbler zufrieden. Du bist mit deinen Ergebnissen zufrieden. Es sind also beide Techniken zielführend.
Und was das milchig werden angeht, es ist nicht vorhanden . Ganz einfach, da ja über das Epoxi noch Farbe und Klarlack drüberkommt. Die Dellen, wie ich schon versuchte zu erklären, kamen einfach durch mangelnde Übung beim Beschichten in die Wobbler. Bei meinen noch nicht lackierten sind die nicht mehr vorhanden. Genausowenig, wie z.B. bei dem Gelben.

Ach ja, danke für das Kompliment. Bin auch zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen, vor allem beim lackieren. Und wie gesagt, Dellen und andere Schönheitsfehler sind nur mangelnde Übung gewesen.


----------



## Willi90 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix hast du die roten Kiemenstreifen Handbemalt oder mit lack aufgesprüht?


----------



## Fangnix (22. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sind mit einem "getunten" Pinsel gemahlt. Mit meinem Airbrush ist das nicht möglich, der sprüht nicht fein genug. Keine Ahnung, ob es überhaupt Airbrush-Pistolen gibt, die so fein sprühen können. Vielleicht die Paasche Turbo#c.


----------



## workflow (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

um auf die schnelle zu beschichten kann man 5 min epoxid nutzen...aber wenn dein wobbler mal gegen ein stein ballert wirste sehen wie das harz beschädigt ist...wenn du mal ein paar seiten im thread zuvor ließt schien sogar dein vorbild bondex eher zum laminierharz von behnke zu tendieren...
deshalb...Der Kluge ärgert sich über die Dummheiten, der Weise belächelt sie


----------



## dramone (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich verwende (wie viele andere auch...) devcon 2tonnen 30 minuten epoxy und bin damit super zufrieden!!

aber jeder scheint ja seine eigenen vorlieben zu haben....


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe als beschichtung mal das ausprobiert

EnviroTex Lite.

muss sagen genial , natürlich preislich auch etwas teurer, als normales epoxy
macht eine glatte oberfläche, wie ein kinderpopo |supergri|supergri

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Florian
Ich finde Deine Wobbler klasse. Übrigens wird das Konrad Epox nicht milchig wenn das Mischungsverhältnis stimmt. Ich hatte das noch nie!

Und wie gesagt, Dellen und andere Schönheitsfehler sind nur mangelnde Übung gewesen

Das stimmt, und irgendwann hat man den Kniff raus. Lieber zunächst zuviel auftragen und dann abtropfen lassen. Köderkarussel geht auch nicht bei dieser Bauart weil sich das Epox dann in der Mitte sammelt und der Body eine schlechte Form bekommt.

Die sind mit einem "getunten" Pinsel gemahlt. Mit meinem Airbrush ist das nicht möglich, der sprüht nicht fein genug.

Das ist allerdings Blödsinn ;-) Natürlich kann man Kiemen auch mit dem Brush machen. Dazu muß man allerdings abkleben (maskieren)


----------



## holle (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ich habe als beschichtung mal das ausprobiert
> 
> EnviroTex Lite.
> 
> ...



hi lachsy!

eigentlich haste schon recht. optisch gesehen ist das envirotex richtig gut. aber hab jetzt schon nen langzeitvergleich mit dem zeug und bin da geteilter meinung.
von ein paar jerks die ich mit envirotex gemacht habe pellt sich das epox nach zahnkontakt in den perforierten regionen ab. 

envirotex hat nach dem aushärten eine weichere konsistenz
(wie eine hartgummi-haut) als das von behnke welches richtig panzer-hart wird.
wenn man also nen grossen jerk mit behnke absolut zahnsicher macht und diesen heftigst gegen einen brückenpfeiler pfeffert kanns passieren (muss nicht), dass die glasur splittert.
mit envirotex würde das nicht passieren da es leicht flexibel ist und dadurch nicht splittert. aber es ist halt auch nicht so haltbar und pellt sich nach einem einschnitt (zb von hechtzähnen) ab wie die haut nach nem dicken sonnenbrand.

andererseits bei mini-wobblern aus balsa ist das gewicht, wenn man einen gegen einen brückenpfeiler pfeffert, nicht so hoch das da etwas (ausser der tauchschaufel) kaputt gehen könnte.
bei balsa-wobblern ist also ein behnke-panzer der das relativ weiche balsa vor zähnen schützt angebrachter.
wenn ein mini-wobbler das weichere envirotex drauf hat ist er schon anfälliger für zähne, da diese durchaus auch durchs envirotex durchgehen.

lange rede kurzer sinn:

harter behnke-panzer für balsa-minis und holzköder und kunststoff-köder bis ca 30 gramm.

gummi-artiges envirotex für grosse kunststoff-köder (da darf ruhig mal ein zahn durchgehen weil der kunststoff kein wasser zieht) und grosse holz-köder welche allerdings unter der farbe gut versiegelt sein sollten damit sie kein wasser ziehen wenn mal ein zahn durchgeht.

fazit: mein favorit ist immer noch behnke-epox.

behnke hat übrigens auch ein universal-epoxid-harz welches interessant sein könnte. 
ich habs noch nicht getestet, aber so wie es in der produktbeschreibung steht soll es leicht flexibel sein, also wohlmöglich ist es wie das envirotex lite (und günstiger)...


----------



## Pelznase (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na holle, so ganz stimme ich dir da nicht zu. grad bei weicheren balsaködern ist ein lastischer panzer besser als ein wirklich harter. denn der weiche panzer "federt" mit dem holz bei einem biss zb. mit ohne sichtbare zeichen. hartes epoxid auf balsa wird auch bei belastung eingedrückt, übersteht das aber nicht ohne beschädigt zu werden. bei nem harten köderkörper wird das epoxid nicht so eingedrückt, da braucht das epoxid dann nicht "federn". sehe das also genau andersherum.
hab meine ersten lures aus balsa mit rutenlack versiegelt, das war schon ne gute sache, nur sind hechtzähne mal schnell durch gewesen, aber geplatzt ist da nix.
ich fänd das behnke harz noch besser, wenn es nicht ganz so hart würd.


----------



## holle (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sind halt meine praktischen erfahrungen. 

einen hart glasierten balsawobbler hat bei mir noch kein hecht geknackt (auch nicht die minis), die weich glasierten balsas haben nichts abgefangen oder abgefedert sondern die hechtzähne durchgelassen, also sichtbare löcher oder risse bis ins balsa oder auch steckengebliebene, abgebrochene hechtzähne. 
so ist meine erfahrung #c


----------



## Pelznase (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mir sind schon kleine balsa wobbler aus der hand auf stein gefallen und das behnke epoxid ist richtig übel geplatzt. bei nem abachi köder gabs sowas noch nicht.
meine auch weniger, dass da ein hecht durch käm, vielmehr stösse gegen stein, die die versiegelung blind werden lassen.
etwas weicher und ich wäre zu 100% zufrieden. eben so weich, dass kein hecht durch kommt bei 3 schichten und so elastisch, dass es nicht gleich blind wird, wenn der köder mal hinfällt.

werd envirotex auf jeden fall auch mal testen - evtl. auch mal ne envirotex-behnke-combo.


----------



## holle (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
ne schicht envirotex und dann 2 schichten behnke wäre vielleicht der bringer. 
oder besser eine mit elastischem behnke und zwei mit hartem...|kopfkrat

wie auch immer, eine kombi klingt gut.


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe noch anderes material bekommen zum versiegeln der Wobbler. mache ich mal ein bild von.
Kann sein das es aus dem bootsbau stammt. ich schreib mal den namen ab


----------



## workflow (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

könnte man nicht mal bei epoxid herstellern ne präzise anfrage stellen ...nach genau diesen speziellen anforderungen des laminierharzes...die werden doch bestimmt das richtige produkt haben...


----------



## LocalPower (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nur mal so eingeworfen, hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred durchgelesen. Aber bezüglich Oberflächenhärte und abplatzen vom Epoxid...
Hat schonmal jemand mit solchem Zeug hier experimentiert?
(eine Gummielastische Beschichtungsmasse)

Wenns Stuss ist was ich hier schreib, lyncht mich net gleich ^^







http://www1.westfalia.de/shops/werk...htm?vbSESSID=384b4703f4e139ee17c708716983ac29


----------



## dramone (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@workflow

vielleicht eher bei einem "kunststoff" händler, welcher nicht nur auf den bootsbau spezialisiert ist. hier in der schweiz gibts z.b. www.swiss-composite.ch , der hat so ca. 80% seines sortimentes aus der *brd*. sicherlich gibts so einen händler auch in der brd...
hier ein paar links seiner deutschen liferanten:

www.r-g.de  (bestellen, dann gehts zum shop, das forum und die anwendungsbeispiele sind auch nicht ohne) ich würde dort als erstes mal nachfragen...

www.altropol.de


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so das hier habe ich bekommen.Stammt aus dem Rutenbau

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/150/unbenannt1ja5.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Deine Wobbler klasse. Übrigens wird das Konrad Epox nicht milchig wenn das Mischungsverhältnis stimmt. Ich hatte das noch nie!


 
Danke für dein Lob  . Ja, ich sach ja auch, 5-Min Epoxi von Conrad reicht vollkommen aus. Gerade weil da ja noch Lack und Klarlack drüberkommt. Da wird bei mir auch nix milchig.



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist allerdings Blödsinn ;-) Natürlich kann man Kiemen auch mit dem Brush machen. Dazu muß man allerdings abkleben (maskieren)


 
Ja ja, hast natürlich recht. Ich hab nur an das freihändige Arbeiten gedacht...

@all
Wo ihr nun alle heftig über die Harze zur Beschichten diskutiert, interessiert micht, unabhängig von der persönlichen Ansicht über die Eignung, der Preis der von euch verwendeten Harze. Der Conrad 5-Min Epoxi kostet für 500ml (je 250ml Harz und Härter) ca. 20€.


----------



## Bondex (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber mit dem Conrad Zeug kannste bestimmt 200 Deiner Minis bauen, da fallen 20 Euro wirklich nicht ins Gewicht  Wenn man komplett gießen will und das große Teile werden sollen dann wird´s allerdings richtig kostenintensiv. Vielleicht eignet sich da auch Karosserieepoxy für GFK-Geschichten. Fragt mich jetzt aber nicht wie das Zeug heißt. Jedenfalls gibt´s das in richtig großen Gebinden.


----------



## workflow (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum ist gießen kostenintensiv?...kleine formen für minis sind günstig...da wenig silikon nötig ist...die zeit + das ergebniss ist viel besser als sie zu schnitzen...

ich baue auch nachwievor gerne von hand ohne zu gießen um zu experimentieren...etc...aber für jemanden der wenig zeit+geschick+lust zum schnitzen sägen schleifen etc hat...lohnt sich das gießen...weil man den idealen wobbler doch reproduziert...


----------



## Bondex (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für mich ist ein idealer Wobbler immer ein Einzelstück. Das liegt daran daß man immer wieder auf´s neue mit seinem einzigartigen Lauf überrascht wird. Aber ich verstehe schon was Du meinst. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner Bequemlichkeit mich nicht auch noch mit dem Gießen außeinandersetzen zu müssen bzw mi´ch in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Vielleicht würde ich mich da bei einem Basteltreffen mal rantrauen wenn Leute da sind die das gut können und mir mal genauer erklären würden. So ist mir die Thjematik zu komplex und theoretisch


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal wieder was Neues ausprobiert. Ganz simple Teile zum Fischen und nicht für die Vitrine einfach mit Kupfer oder Goldfarbe bemalt und nur mit Epoxy versiegelt. Mal sehen ob sich das bewährt. Laufen tun die super gut. Ich habe neue extra große Schaufeln getestet und war erstaunt über die Laufeigenschaften:m


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und weiter geht´s


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch ein paar#h


----------



## Alex.k (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der letzte oben Links gefällt mir, sieht echt Böse aus 

164-07


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ein böses Bärschlein. Ich werde berichten wenn er auch böse fängt!


----------



## holle (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich habe auch mal wieder was Neues ausprobiert. *Ganz simple Teile zum Fischen und nicht für die Vitrine* einfach mit Kupfer oder Goldfarbe bemalt und nur mit Epoxy versiegelt. Mal sehen ob sich das bewährt. Laufen tun die super gut. Ich habe neue extra große Schaufeln getestet und war erstaunt über die Laufeigenschaften:m



da baust du deine wobbs normalerweise für die vitrine und nicht zum angeln?! |bigeyes sachen gibts, ich bin schockiert :q

schöne teile dabei. na dann mal beste erfolge beim fangen #6


----------



## Willi90 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sag mal bondex was würden den so "ganz normale teile" die nicht für "die vitriene" sind bei dir kosten?


----------



## workflow (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

7,99 euro ;-)


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein die meisten Wobbler fische ich tatsächlich regelmäßig in Dick und Dünn  nur ganz wenige sind mir zum Abreißen wirklich zu schade die werden dann, wenn überhaupt, nur in Hindernis-freien Gewässern eingesetzt


----------



## holle (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> nein die meisten Wobbler fische ich tatsächlich regelmäßig in Dick und Dünn  nur ganz wenige sind mir zum Abreißen wirklich zu schade die werden dann, wenn überhaupt, nur in Hindernis-freien Gewässern eingesetzt



genau so halt ichs auch.


----------



## Matchking (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin moin!!!

Da nun bald wieder die Forellenschonzeit anfängt
und ich nicht mehr so viele Mini-Wobbs bauen brauche
(Das geht Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder los!)
Habe ich mir überlegt, so lange wie der Hecht noch offen ist
mich mal an das Hechtköder bauen zu machen.
Allerdings finde ich einfache Wobbler zu einfallslos.
Ich habe mir überlegt eine Mausimmitation mit Knickgeleng und Popperschaufel zu basteln.
Hat das jemand von euch schon versucht ???
Oder was haltet ihr generell davon???

Gruß Sören


----------



## andi72 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*







meinste so in etwa als popper ??​


----------



## Pelznase (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex, der wobb mit der bestellnummer bk-160-07 läuft der überhaupt? meine eh, dass du immer zu grosse schaufeln machst, aber bei dem ding ist die schaufel ja so lang wie der wobb selbst. sieht für mich eher nach propeller aus


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bestellnummer ist gut, hihi
nein der Wobbler läuft wirklich erstklassig. Habe heute diverse Barsche damit geerntet. Auf die kupfernen hatte ich 2 Forellen. Das heißt auf einen der kleineren 1 Bachforelle gelandet und eine BF auf den mit den 2 Drillingen verloren.
Auf schwarzen Spinner hatte ich einen Hecht. Leider auch in einem Ast verloren


----------



## Matchking (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Andi72

Na ja...

im Grunde genommen ja.
nur halt noch mit einem Gelenk.
Und halt dir Schaufel leicht nach hinten geneigt.
Und ein bisschen sauberer gearbeitet.
Deiner sieht mir ziehmlich eckig aus.
Oder kommt das nur so rüber???
Was hast du für den Schwanz genommen???

Gruß Sören


----------



## Matchking (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Bei den Wobbs von Björn brauchst du keine bedenken haben,
dass die nicht laufen.
Ich habe 2 Stck. von Ihm.
Und er hat bevor ich sie gekauft habe damit rumgepralt,
dass die Dinger besser als Rapalas laufen aber seitdem ich die Teile habe, bin ich vollkommen überzeugt.
Und auch als wir zusammen Wobbler gebaut haben habe ich gesehn mit was für einer Rutine er an dice Sache geht.
Und beim testen im Teioch höchstens mal den Wobbler kurz durch die Öse eingestellt.
...und schon lief er wie Hölle.


----------



## andi72 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Sören:

das is der originalschwanz, 
weil vorher wars ne spielmaus für katzen aus m
zoogeschäft. funzt ganz gut - nur nach 3-5 würfen
isse vollgesogen und läuft nich mehr richtig.
mal sehn was aus ihr wird  ...


----------



## workflow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaube eher das ein wobbler mit dieser schaufelstellung zum propeller wird...aber vielleicht ist es ja so beabsichtigt!?...wir werden es nie erfahren...wieso sollte jemand soetwas zugeben?...jedenfalls fängt man an stark frequentierten gewässern wie der ruhr...etc mit sollchen wobblern eher barsche unter 15cm..aber die beißen ja auch auf alles oder?...man sollte immer die gewässer an denen wobbler zum einsatz kommen berücksichtigen...


----------



## Pelznase (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also, für mich sieht es so aus, dass er die schaufeln noch lang lässt, um sie am wasser zu kürzen, wenn die eh getestet werden. denn mit dieser schaufel wird der besagte wobbler nicht laufen. und wenn er doch sowas wie aktion zeigt, dann ist eine so angebrachte grosse schaufel immer noch quatsch.
1. bricht der schnabel dann zu schnell
2. fliegt der wobb damit nicht optimal
3. übt sie unnötig viel druck auf die rutenspitze aus.
4. sieht es ... ömh ungekonnt aus, denn jeder neuling macht es erstma´ so
sehe nur einen vorteil:
der wobbler bleibt nicht so schnell hängen. das kann, wenn der wobbler weit vorne gepackt wird, auch wieder ganz schnell zum nachteil werden, weil der drilling nicht greifen kann.

ist aber auch egal. ich muss die dinger ja net fischen|supergri


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ist aber auch egal. ich muss die dinger ja net fischen|supergri



:q Bin aufmerksamer Leser dieses Threads und kann es mir nicht verwehren ein leichtes Sticheln von Pelznase gegen Bondex zu erkennen und das schon ein ganzes Weilchen.

Konkurenz belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft 

:vik:


----------



## jirgel (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn ich mir so den Threat ansehe merkt man eines Bondex und Pelznase wissen wennigsten von was sie reden Lachsy und Holle auch.

Ich kann da net mit reden die paar Holzwobbler die ich im Jahr mache könnten nicht mal mit dem lackierungen der jennigen welchen mit halten. 

Ich kann nur am Pc entwerfen und dann das nach bauen aber mehr schon nicht.


----------



## workflow (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen crazy aus...gefällt mir...


----------



## Bondex (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jirgel 
tolle Dinger!!! Geiles Design, ganz unkonventionell.

Pelznase
Doch glaub mir, der läuft und fängt prima. Da dreht absolut nix. Die Schaufel wurde auch nicht gekürzt. Ich probiere halt gerne verschiedene Sachen aus. Dies ist eine davon.
PS: Der Wobbler überschlägt nicht ´so schnell mit einer großen Schaufel weil der Flugwind damit gebremst wird, somit fliegt das Heck zuerst durch die Luft. Fehlbisse gibt´s nicht weil das Teil nur 3,5 cm lang ist und jeder maßige Räuber das Teil locker inhalliert. Abbrechen tut da auch nichts und wenn dann klebe ich die Schaufel einfach wieder ein.
Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst dann kauf ihn mir doch ab,  oder wir tauschen welche, hihi


----------



## Pelznase (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

angle lieber mit ködern, in denen mehr "liebe" steckt - also: tauschen oder abkaufen ausgeschlossen.

zum rest schreibe ich jetzt nichts mehr, das ist es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## jirgel (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> angle lieber mit ködern, in denen mehr "liebe" steckt.


 

Uih Uih da musst auf passen das dass kein Boardferkel endeckt :m


----------



## Bondex (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja das Ding ist wirklich lieblos zusammengekloppt und es fängt doch


----------



## Pelznase (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tjo, so werden wir auch nie ins geschäft kommen.^_^


----------



## workflow (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber was diese wobbler wirklich fangen werden wir nie zu sehen bekommen,,,vi|uhoh:


----------



## Fliegenfisch (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Ich hab da ein riesen Problem mit den Farben für meine gegossenen Köder.
Zum gießen verwende ich Resinharz mit Microperlen.

Nun mein Problem meine Airbrushfarben von Schmincke kleben auch nach mehreren Stunden immer noch.

Passt mein Untergrund nicht??

Ich hab den Rohling geschliffen und mit Aceton gereinigt.
Dannach weiß mit Lucas Airbrushfarbe auch Acryl grundiert.

Wie grundiert Ihr eure Resinrohlinge.

Oder kennt Ihr dieses Problem nicht?


Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben???

Gruß
Peter


----------



## FrankWoerner (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich muß da auch noch kurz ein Wort einwerfen.#4|director:

@ dramone:  ich war bisher immer der meinung das die wasserlöslichen Acrylfarben nur wasserlöslich sind im feuchten also nicht getrockneten zustand. wenn sie trocken sind die wasseracryl doch alles wasserfest??  oder hab ich da was all die Jahre verpasst??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## dramone (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@FrankWoerner
nein hast du meines wissens nicht |supergri

ich wisch es auch nicht mit wasser weg....


----------



## Fliegenfisch (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Jup die sind absolut Wasserfest die bringst nur noch mit Verdünnung usw. weg.

Ich hab heute Abend mit meinem Lieferanten des Resins gesprochen und die Probleme mit dem Lack sind auch Ihm bekannt.

Er hat mir geraten die Farben zu wechseln also lösungsmittelhaltige zu nehmen.#q
 Ich bleibe aber bei den Acryl Farben.|bla:

@ pelznase

Kannst mir mal bitte deine Grundierung verraten??

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pelznase (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein grund kommt aus der spraydose und ist ausm hagebaumarkt. sag dir morgen wie das heisst.
aber dein problem kommt bestimmt vom aceton. bei mir trocknet die farbe "gleich". weder lukas noch schmincke machen probleme.
wenn du deine formen nicht fettest, kannste das aceton auch weglassen oder du nimmst etwas nicht ganz so aggressives wie aceton, was keine rückstände lässt. reinigst mit diesem mittel und schmiergelst auch erst danach.


----------



## Bondex (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich nehme statt Aerocolor lieber Lackfarben (Basislacke für Autolackierer auf 1 K Basis) Die sind sofort trocken wenn die Verdünnung verdampft ist und das geht deutlich schneller als bei den Aerocolor. Außerdem trocknen die Farben richt durch und kleben danach nicht sondern bilden eine trockene leicht rauhe Oberfläche auf der der anschließende Klarlack supergut haftet. Im Vergleich zu den Künstlerfarben sind sie außerdem noch sehr sehr günstig. Nur in seltenen Fällen verwende ich Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis. Danach muß aber die Pistole sehr schnell und gut gereinigt werden denn wenn die einmal fest sind dann ist die Düse nur noch schwer wieder sauber zu bekommen. Es sollte also immer etwas Farbe im Napf stehen damit innen nichts durchtrocknen kann.


----------



## workflow (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn lösemittelhaltige lacke benutzt werden sollte man das ganze aber nicht in der wohnung nutzen...dann ist man schnell prall von den dämpfen...da sind die aerocolor farben doch viel attraktiver...die billigste lösung ist nicht immer die beste...das sieht man ja auch am ergebniss:vik:


----------



## Bondex (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

von der Halbarkeit her sind diese Farben unschlagbar und vor allem absolut lichtecht und schön deckend. Natürlich trage ich beim rbeiten immer Atemschutz und spray immer direkt am weit geöffneten Küchenfenster.
Ich finde das Ergebnis jedenfalls nicht schlecht. Und der große Vorteil ist eben daß die Farben ruckzuck antrocknen. Ich habe auch die Aerocolor, nutze die aber nicht mehr


----------



## holle (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mann jungs! was macht ihr nur mit den resinrohlingen?! 

die kunststoffrohlinge *nie* mit aceton abwaschen. 
oder reinigt ihr eure cd´s auch mit aceton? #d
die fettschicht der rohlinge immer schön mit ner fettlösenden seifenlauge (oder stinknormalem spülmittel) abschrubben. keine angst vor spülhänden :q
lösungsmittel von verdünnungen ziehen ein und machen probleme!!!

zum grundieren nehme ich jetzt immer den weissen düfa acryl-buntlack. schön trocknen lassen und dann kann jede farbe drüber. ich bevorzuge die createx-airbrush-farben, sind ratzfatz trocken. 

@ pelznase

man sollte die formen der haltbarkeit zuliebe schon alle 6-7 güsse mal mit nem hauch silikonfett oder vaseline zärtlich einmassieren


----------



## dramone (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt hab ich doch mal ne frage an euch.

was für ein giesharz verwendet denn ihr? acryl trocknet oder hält nicht, grundieren scheint wohl ein muss (raue oberfläche?), aceton vertragen die rohlinge auch nicht etc...

würde mich schon sehr stark interessieren welches material ihr vergiesst.


----------



## holle (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich giesse mit nem gemisch aus microspheres und  biresin 27


----------



## Pelznase (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bleib bei schmincke. der preis ist ok - billige farben sind billig, weil sie aus schlechteren pigmenten gemacht sind, die eben nicht so leuchten und lichtechter sind die mit sicherheit auch nicht. ausserdem macht eine gute feine pigmentierung keine porbs bei ner 0,2er düse. verläufe werden schöner und darunter liegende farben schimmer schön durch. 
ausserdem, wenn man die so benutzt, wie sie gedacht sind, dann trocknet die auch schnell. die soll eben nicht dick auftragen, dass ne fette schicht entsteht. da kann man gleich bei spraydosen bleiben und sich den kompressor sparen. bei airbrush ist es ein dicker anfängerfehler die farbe draufzuklatschen (hab ich auch gemacht) - die soll man nur "draufhauchen":m.


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das stimmt schon. Die Farben von Schmincke sind pigmentreicher und gehen auch leichter durch die Düse. Wenn man lasierende Effekte erzeugen will z.B. bei metallbeschichteten Wobbs machen die sicher Sinn. Ich benutze sie dann um das Epoxy einzufärben. 
Ich spritze aber meist auf den schon epoxierten Rohling ohne zu grundieren und die sind so glatt das Schmicke sofort durch den Druck verlaufen würde. Bis ich dann eine gute Deckung erreichen würde müßte ich zu oft zwischentrocknen lassen. Habe mal mit aerocolor eine Bassgitarre gebrusht und habe schon für die weiße Unterschicht 3 Flaschen verballert. Normal sind die Schmincke eher für Karton geeignet. Auf Metall und Kunststoffen halten meiner Meinung nach die Lackfarben besser.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

So ich hab mir mal Probenplatten aus Resin gegossen.
Dann hab ich die Platten angeschliffen und mit Silikonentferner gereinigt ( nur leicht ). 
Als Untergrund hab ich verschiedene Sachen probiert.
Dies waren Kunststoffprimer von verschiedenen Firmen, Füller aus der Spraydose Acryllack und gar nix.
Das Ergebnis ist die Farbe hält überall.
das einzige das ich nicht gemacht habe war Aceton zu verwenden.

Das Fazit ist lasst Aceton von den Resinrohlinen weg.

Tja Holle du hast vollkommen recht. Last das Aceton nicht an die Teile ran.


Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pelznase (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na, durch die neue rezeptur von schmincke haftet die farbe schon viel besser. zum grundieren ist das aber immer noch nix.
darum grundiere ich mit revono seidenmatt (mir nicht weiss genug), danach noch ein weiss von badger http://www.dixieart.com/Badger_Air_Opaque_Colors.html. das deckt besser als aerocolor.


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hälst Du den Wobbler beim brushen in der Hand oder spannst Du ihn irgendwo ein?


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was ist denn das da auf Deinem Bild? checke die Situation nicht


----------



## jaeger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaub er hat als Beispiel ein Pose genommen und das Schnurlaufröhrchen irgendwo eingeklemmt.


----------



## holle (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht eher aus wie zwei stücken holz in einer schraube mit mutter fixiert. zwischen den beiden festgeschraubten stücken klemmt die öse des wobblers und der wobbler ist somit schön behandelbar. bischen wie beim bindestock.


----------



## chalcin (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex nach welcher Vorlage fertigst du denn deine Wobbler ?
Mit einer Schablone ? Hast du vielleicht ne Fotostory eines Wobblers ?

PS : Pelznase : Meine Grundierung ist hellgrau ^^ werde irgendwann, wenn mir das zu dunkel ist eine weiße kaufen...
Aber welche hattest du jetzt genau empfohlen ?


----------



## workflow (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

anleitungen für andere interessierte bastler haben nur holle und pelznase erstellt...deshalb habe ich auch alles gut hingekriegt...
bei vielen merkt man das sie nichts von ihrem wissen preisgeben möchten weil sie diese plattform als marketinginstrument nutzen...das ist leider so...wie im katalog mit bestellnummern:v


----------



## chalcin (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja okay 
Eine Frage zu diesen ganzen Lacken usw.
Ich habe dieses Holzclou hier stehen und auf der Verpackung wird von einem Clou EV-Verdünner gesprochen, der zur Reinigung dient.
Kann man die Pinsel auch mit Reinigungsbenzin o.ä reinigen ?
Das gleiche frage ich für die Alkyfix Acrylfarben.


----------



## workflow (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke das wird klappen...ich nehme auch immer universal verdünnung zum reinigen...aber vorsicht stinkt wie sau|supergri


----------



## Bondex (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich arbeite nie nach Schablone weil ich e gerade interessant finde immer wieder etwas andere Formen zu machen. Kein Wobbler ist bei mir gleich. Und es ist wie verhext - es gibt Teile die sind der absolute Abräumer obwohl sie sich nicht von einem anderen unterscheiden. Manche Wobbler haben halt eingebaute Fängigket so wie einer meiner allerersten. Der ist potthäßlich aber der fängt, das ist echt unglaublich. Ich habe schon oft versucht ihn zu kopieren was mir aber nicht gelungen ist. Ich denke es liegt nicht mal an seiner farblichen Gestaltung sondern wohl an Nuancen anderer Bewegung wenn man ihn durch´s Wasser zieht. Vielleicht sind die Druckwellen anders oder der Ausschlag des Kopfes muin einem bestimmten Verhältnis zur Kippelbewegung um die Achse stehen - wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht.
Das einzige was ich mache ist daß ich es kurz grob anzeichne wo ich abschneiden will. Das eigentliche Schnitzen oder Schleifen mache ich frei Schnautze


----------



## Kössi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute, ich hab ne Frage an diejenigen, die mal ein "Köderkarussell" hier vorgestellt haben, in welches die Wobbler eingepannt werden, während sie zB. mit Behnke Epoxi trocknen. Bin gerade dabei solch Teil zu bauen und wüsste gern, welche Umdrehungszahl in der Minute die günstigste ist,und wie ihr eure Wobbler darin variabel befestigt. Wollte sie auf einer Seite mit der Kopföse in einen Haken einhängen und auf der anderen Seite mit einem Gummi oder einer Art Kette spannen.

                                                              Kössi


----------



## dramone (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus Kössi

als antrieb hab ich einen elektrischen (steckdose) grillmotor genommen. ca 6 umdrehungen/minute. anscheinend lässt sich aber auch ein "teller"motor einer mikrowelle gebrauchen.

köderbefestigung mach ich so: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1804283&postcount=3695

erklärung von holle: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1806658&postcount=3698

die rundhölzer können so einfach in das rad gesteckt werden.


----------



## Kössi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Dramone, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mein Motor läuft momentan auch mit ca. 6 Umdrehungen, kann sie aber noch variieren. Hält deine Befestigung auch Wobbler von 20 cm? Dafür dachte ich eigentlich an 2 Befestigungspunkte.


----------



## dramone (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

abend Kössi
gerngeschen!

ja, "meine" befestigung hällt auch bei schwereren "bauteilen". 
wenn du "hartholz" oder gar metal stäbe verwendest hällt der köder noch besser, da mehr druck auf die öse aufgebaut werden kann...

es gibt anscheinend im fachhandel so ähnliche schrauben wie bei einem bindestock...


----------



## Kössi (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus, Habe mein Gestell schon fertig aus 2 Scheiben zw. die ich meine Wobbler spannen wollte, so wie es hier schon mal gezeigt wurde, konnte es aber trotz suchen nicht finden.Werde aber deine Variante mal ausprobieren.


----------



## workflow (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so habe beim kalten wetter auch etwas gebastelt...paasend zur kommenden vorweihnachtlichen christbaumdeko ;-)...ne sind noch im rohzustand...airbrush+epoxid fehlen noch


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, nach langer zeit meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort zum thema "wie entscheidend ist die gewichtsverteilung"

ich hatte vor 2 monaten einen prototyp nur bepinselt und mit bootslack versiegelt. mach ich immer so weil ich im gegensatz zu den profis hier nie sicher bin ob meine kreation was taugt.

und schon der erste testlauf begeisterte mich. erst recht als ich kurz drauf einen hecht an land bitten durfte.
ich wollte mir den schönen lauf keinesfalls versauen durch weiters gewicht in form von epoxy oder noch mehr lack.

kurzum, der jerk blieb wie er war. 

heute dann wieder im einsatz dringt durch eine kleine stelle, an der der lack abplatzte, wasser ins fichtenholz. alle 3 würfe änderte sich dadurch das laufverhalten! innerhalt von 10 min. wurde mein platschender oberflächenköder zum schwebenden. dann stieg auch prompt nochmal ein hecht ein, der weiter löcher und lackplatzer verursachte.

der köder wurde in minuten zum sinker und nur noch durch harte schläge in bewegung zu versetzen!

mann, was ein paar gramm wasser alles ausmachen, hat mich echt überrascht. ich bin sonst kein pedant, aber das zeigt, dass hier größte sorgfalt erforderlich ist. oder man nimmt in kauf, dass manche eben besser laufen als andere.

mit schnitzen und feilen kann man sich wohl abschminken, dass man einen wobbler zweimal bauen kann. aber wollen wir das überhaupt?


----------



## Bondex (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie groß war denn Dein nasser Wobbler? Kann es nicht sein, daß Sich deine Frontöse verbogen hat oder die Schaufel? Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß das nur durch das eingedrungene Wasser entstanden sein kann. Im Wasser wiegt es ja kaum zusätzlich und wenn sich die Form nicht geändert hat sollte die Aktion doch gleichbleibend sein?!


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn das eingedrungene Wasser ausreicht um den Auftrieb zu verändern, kann es selbstverständlich Auswirkungen auf den Lauf haben. Ich tränke meine Wobbler desshalb ca. eine Woche lang in ein Leinöl-Terpentin-Gemisch und lasse Sie dann genauso lange trocknen. Dadurch wird das Eindringen von Wasser weitesgehend verhindert. Ein weiterer Nachteil vom eindringendem Wasser ist, dass es das Holz quellen lässt und dadurch der Lack abplatzt.


----------



## dramone (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@workflow

schaut doch gut aus!!

wie hast du denn die "schuppen" gemacht?
folie oder tape "eingedrückt"? auf der urform? oder hast du ein netz unter der folie verklebt?


----------



## workflow (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke dramone!....den effekt erzeuge ich mit einem griffteil eines skalpells...siehe bild...


----------



## Jens0883 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
Ich habe vor kurzem angefangen eigene Wobbler zu bauen. Mit meinem ersten Versuchsobjekt habe ich das Problem, dass ich zu wenig Blei verwendet habe und der Wobbler dadurch nicht absinkt. Habt ihr einen Trick auf Lager, mit dem ich das Teil zusätzlich beschweren kann. Ich hatte an zusätzliche Lackschichten gedacht. Danke für eure Hilfe.
Mfg Jens


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> wie groß war denn Dein nasser Wobbler? Kann es nicht sein, daß Sich deine Frontöse verbogen hat oder die Schaufel? Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß das nur durch das eingedrungene Wasser entstanden sein kann. Im Wasser wiegt es ja kaum zusätzlich und wenn sich die Form nicht geändert hat sollte die Aktion doch gleichbleibend sein?!



hallo,

das ding misst 14 cm. tauchschaufel hat es keine, das skelett besteht aus 1mm edelstahldraht. eine verbogene öse ändert an der dichte aber auch nix. 

ich hab ihn mir nochmal genau angesehen, eines der beiden riesigen wackelaugen aus dem bastelgeschäft ist voll wasser, das andere noch dicht, sprich voll luft. das kommt wohl eher als erklärung in betracht.

ich lass ihn jetzt langsam trocknen. wenn es nur das eingedrungene wasser war, müsste er ja nach dem trocknen wieder schwimmen


----------



## Bondex (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jens0883 
das hängt davon ab asus welchem Material Du den Wobbler gefertigt hast. Wenn er aus Holz ist könntest Du in den Bauch Löcher bohren und diese mit Bleischrot füllen. Oder Dachdeckerblei am Bauch flacha aufkleben und alles wieder verspachteln. Manche hängen auch Blei an die Drillinge. Eventuell könnte man auch Lötzinn auf den Drilling geben. Das führt aber meist zu schlechten Laufeigenschaften. Es kommt halt auch auf den Typ des Wobblers an und auf seine Größe. Eventuell kannst Du auch schwimmfähiges Material von den SEiten abtragen. 
Am besten Du baust einfach einen neuen Wobbler. Reparieren ist meist aufwändiger als neu bauen. Außerdem sehr frustrierend wenn sich am Ende der Aufwand nichtmal lohnt.
@Mordskerl
Ich wußte nicht daß Du einen Wobbler ohne Schaufel gebaut hast. Für mich sind Wobbler ohne Schaufel eher Jerks. Ohne Schaufel ist es natürlich ganz was anderes. Solche Köder reagieren ja auch komplett anders und vor allem viel sensibler. Ich habe erst 2 Wobbs ohne Schaufel gebastelt, beide mit mäßigem Erfolg. Vielleicht kannst Du was retten indem Du einfach nachträglich eine Schaufel einbaust. Zeig doch mal ein Bild davon


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Jens0883
> 
> @Mordskerl
> Ich wußte nicht daß Du einen Wobbler ohne Schaufel gebaut hast. Für mich sind Wobbler ohne Schaufel eher Jerks. Ohne Schaufel ist es natürlich ganz was anderes. Solche Köder reagieren ja auch komplett anders und vor allem viel sensibler. Ich habe erst 2 Wobbs ohne Schaufel gebastelt, beide mit mäßigem Erfolg. Vielleicht kannst Du was retten indem Du einfach nachträglich eine Schaufel einbaust. Zeig doch mal ein Bild davon



hallo bondex,

das sollte schon ein jerk sein, habs auch bei meinem berichtchen im nebensatz erwähnt. bei mir ist es genau andersrum, ich krieg selbstgebaute wobbler nicht zum laufen, je kleiner desto schlimmer. ich finde jerks einfacher, da ist das auf die seite legen und zur seite ziehen sogar förderlich.

ein bild in dieses forum einstellen, da würd ich mich ja schämen müssen.... ne,ne, da muss ich noch viel für üben. (man erkennt ihn aber in nem bericht bei "jerkbait fangbuch 2007 von gestern)

trotzdem vielen dank für deine bemühungen meinen holzknüppel noch zu retten, ich verbleibe als treuer mitleser und bewunderer.


----------



## Jens0883 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Antwort. Der Wobbler ist aus Balsaholz und ca 4 cm lang. Ich habe jetzt Löcher in den Bauch gebort. Mir welchem Material kann ich die Löcher wieder schliessen? Danke


----------



## Maxihunter (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich machs immer mit Epoxy und dann das Loch verspachteln und nochmal drüberschleifen.

Bei den Minnis nehm ich immer ne Bleiplatte und feil bissl drauf rum.
Danach vermische ich die Bleispäne mit dem Epoxy und ab damit ins Loch. Vorteile sind meiner Meinung nach, die vollständige Ausfüllung der Bohrung mit Blei, da ja der Platz bei den Mini´s begrenzt ist.
Außerdem wird das Epoxy wie Knete und läuft ni weg.Und Harde wird´s auch.

MfG Maxi


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl 
Das ist klar das Miniwobbler noch viel empfindlicher sind als größere Modelle. Ganz wichtig dabei ist daß die Achse genau mittig ist und die Schaufel so symmetrisch wie nur möglich angeordnet und geformt.
Falls Du Dich mal im Wobblerbau versuchen willst dann schau einfach ma auf meine Page. Dort findest Du eine sehr ausführliche Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung für geschnitzte Wobbs (also nicht die gegossenen). Damit sollte es jedem möglich sein fängige Köder selber herzustellen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> Das ist klar das Miniwobbler noch viel empfindlicher sind als größere Modelle. Ganz wichtig dabei ist daß die Achse genau mittig ist und die Schaufel so symmetrisch wie nur möglich angeordnet und geformt.
> Falls Du Dich mal im Wobblerbau versuchen willst dann schau einfach ma auf meine Page. Dort findest Du eine sehr ausführliche Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung für geschnitzte Wobbs (also nicht die gegossenen). Damit sollte es jedem möglich sein fängige Köder selber herzustellen.



Als großer Fan dieses Threads hab ich deine seite doch längs in meinen lesezeichen#6

ich habe grade eben einen aus hartschaum mit einer sehr dünnen aluschaufel lackiert. die dünne schaufel wird sich wohl ständig verbiegen, aber zum testen und lernen hoffentlich besser geeignet als aus kunststoff. ich geb nicht auf !


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schau mal unter Wobblerbauseminar. Das hast Du sicher noch nicht gesehen, oder?
Du könntest als Tauchschaufel auch mal Messing, oder Kupferblech versuchen. Kupfer kann man supergut treiben und in Form dängeln. Durch die Verformung wird die Schaufel auch fester und verbiegt dann nicht mehr ganz so schnell


----------



## workflow (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das gute an messing ist auch as man es gut nachträglich biegen kann um den wobblerlauf zu optimieren...


----------



## chalcin (4. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@workflow :
Woraus hast du die Augen gemacht ?

@all : Ist bei euch die Grundierung auch relativ zäh ?`Also bei mir ist die am Bauch zimmig gummiartig...
Habe sie auf die Clou Holzsiegelschicht aufgetragen, welche vorher 1 Tag getrocknet war, und mittlerweile ist die Schicht eine Woche alt. (Urlaub)


----------



## jkc (4. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich grundiere meine Wobbler, indem ich sie in Weiße Farbe tauche, die ich vorher gut verdünnt habe. Dadurch werden zwar mehrere Anwendungen nötig, aber Nasen und Läufer bleiben aus, und man erhält einer schön dünne, gleichmäßige Grundierung.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallöchen! 

Was ich schon immer mal mitteilen wollte: Wenn jemand mal das Komplette Program des Wobblerbauens schriftlich haben will, dann besorgt euch mal das Buch von Hans Nordin, "Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau". Habs vor einigen Jahren bei e-bay gekauft, hab zwar selten ein Buch mit sovielen Druckfehlern gelesen, aber inhaltlich erste Sahne! Steht alles drin, vom Holz über Schutzbehandlung, Schaufeln herstellen, Lackieren und sogar Bauanleitungen von bekannten Wobblern wie dem Bomber Long A oder dem Nils Master sind in dem Buch. Leider sind die Zeichnungen der Schablonen aber nicht 1:1. Trotzdem, wer mit dem Buch nicht schaft einen halbwegs anständigen Wobbler zu bauen, sollte lieber weiter kaufen#6.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bondex (6. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hatte gestern endlich mal wieder Erfolg beim Abangeln an unserem Vereinsteich. Nach jedem Biß wechselte ich die Wobblerfarbe um zu prüfen ob eine bestimmte Farbe am fängigsten ist. Ich habe allerdings nichts feststellen können. So fing ich auf Bachforellendekor, Kupferbarsch, gold, Weißblau. Auf schwarz und weiß verlohr ich ebenfalls noch 4 Forellen. Insgesamt konnte ich 4 Forellen und 2 Hechte landen. Parallel dazu fischte ich noch mit einer 2. Rute bestückt mit Maden oder Wurm. Bis auf einen winzigen Barsch hatte ich nicht einen vernünfigen Biß auf diese Rute.


----------



## chalcin (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der ist dir sehr gut gelunge. Super Farben und auch sonst einfach top.
Hast du den mit Airbrush gestaltet ? Und wie haben die dummen Ösen das so unbemalt überstanden ?


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja das ist größtenteils Airbrush. Die Punkte sind allerdings aufgetupft. Die Ösen sind natürlich wieder von überschüssiger Farbe befreit worden. Auf meiner HP kannst Du das sehen wie ich das mache.


----------



## Matchking (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moinsen Björn!!!

Dickes Petri #6

Wie siehts bei dir momentan mit der Bastelei aus??
Ich bin wieder voll in Gange.
Jetzt wo es schon so früh dunkel ist,
bleibt keine zeit mehr übrig,
wenn man von er Arbeit kommt.
Also heißt es....
Wobbs bauen für nächste Saison.
Ich will mal gucken,ob ich jetzt mir irgendwann nochmal einen kleinen Doppelkolben-Airbrushkompressor zulege,
damit ich die Dinger nicht mit dem Pinsel bemalen muss.
Obwohl teilweise auch keine schlechten minis dabei rausgekommen sind.
Aber auf jeden Fall bin ich seit unserem Wobbler-Bau-Meeting
von unseren Self-Made-Minis total überzeugt.

Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## workflow (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eine frage an alle...mein airbrush kompressor ist hinüber...
möchte aus kostengründen etwas günstiges umbauen...einen minikompressor aus dem handel (siehe bild) ...ist er mit zusätzlichem druckminderer fürs airbrushen geeignet?hat jemand so eine idee umgesetzt und erfahrung?
scho mal danke im vorraus!


----------



## dramone (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@workflow
kannst du den an 220v anschliessen? die anschlussstellen (schlauch/pistole) musst du wohl umbauen. kein drucklufttank...
max. druck bzw. arbeitsdruck? für den dauerbetrieb geeignet?
was kostet den das teil?


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich komme auch kaum noch zum bauen. Ich werde immer hin und hergerissen zwischen Wobblerbau, Bindetisch, Staffelei und natürlich auch den Gewässern. Daher baue ich jetzt erstmal nur diese häßlichen handgemachten und schnell angemalten ohne zu lackieren.. die sind mal etwas größer als üblich. So um die 5cm. Mit der Nr 248 hatte ich auch gleich 2 schöne Fische. Einen Saibling und eine kleine Regenbogenforelle. Danach mußte ich zusammenpacken da mein Fanglimit voll war für diese Woche. Ich hätte zwar noch auf Barsch und Hecht weiterfischen können...:q


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal die Fänge und weitere Wobbs


----------



## chalcin (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kurze Frage :
Bekommt man Epoxidharz von einem Pinsel wieder ab, nachdem man damit einen Wobbler angemalt hat ?
Und Bondex deine HP zeigt irgendwie nur Fangbucheinträge.


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der Saibling hatte richtig gierig genommen und fast verschluckt. er scheint also keinen Verdacht gehabt zu haben. Damit man den Wobbler besser sieht hier noch ein weiteres Bild. Die bemalten in gedeckten Farben scheinen wirklich hervorzustechen im Moment weil viel gespinnert und geblinkert wird in letzter Zeit. Da suind die Fische mißtrauisch. Auf Rotglitzer bekam ich jedenfalls keinen Biß.


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so schön gefärbt wie dieser Saibling sind auch die neuen Wobbs. Die werden dann erst Montag auf Fängigkeit getestet. Die Laufeigenschaften jedenfalls sind bei allen getesteten perfekt#6


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

chalcin 
Nein, ich trage Epoxy immer nur mit der Dubbingnadel auf. Danach reinige ich sie einfach mit einem Taschenmesser.
Du mußt mal auf Januar oben rechts klicken (direkt auf den Pfeil klicken) und dann unter Wobbler...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.|supergri

Ich hab mein Köderkarussel umgebaut. |rolleyes

Vorher spannte ich die Wobbler bzw. Jerks mit einer Feder zwischen zwei Platten.

Durch die neuen Spannstifte die ich mir jetzt gemacht habe ist alles einfacher und besser geworden. 
Dank der Anregung die ich hier gesehen habe hab ich mir einfach mal ein Paar Teile aus Plexiglas gedreht.

( ja ich habe eine Dreh- und eine Fräsmaschine im Keller stehen )

Bilde sagen mehr als tausend Worte #h

in diesem Sinne


----------



## chalcin (8. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann man eigentlich einen standard Milchschäummotor so drosseln, dass die langsam laufen oder sind die nur auf höhere Umdrehungen ausgelegt ?
Was hast du für einen Moto benutzt ? Sieht in jedem Fall gut aus


----------



## Fliegenfisch (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Vergiss das drosseln nimm einfach einen Discokugelmotor der dreht mit ca. 5 U/Min.

Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



chalcin schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einen standard Milchschäummotor so drosseln, dass die langsam laufen oder sind die nur auf höhere Umdrehungen ausgelegt ?
> Was hast du für einen Moto benutzt ? Sieht in jedem Fall gut aus



Über ein Zahnradgetriebe oder Riemengetriebe mit unterschiedlich großen Scheiben würde das wunderbar gehen. Kannst Dir ja mal nen alten Plattenspieler beim Verwerter um die Ecke auch krallen, der hat ja schon ein verstellbares Getriebe.


----------



## chalcin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hmm, habe "leider" keine Discokugel rumliegen ^^


> Über ein Zahnradgetriebe oder Riemengetriebe mit unterschiedlich großen Scheiben würde das wunderbar gehen. Kannst Dir ja mal nen alten Plattenspieler beim Verwerter um die Ecke auch krallen, der hat ja schon ein verstellbares Getriebe.



Werde mir wohl einen Motor bei ebay schießen und ein Getriebe selber bauen 
Warum geht das mit dem Drosseln nicht ?


----------



## dramone (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

als motor kannst du auch prima einen "grill-motor" nehmen (mit strom anschluss). so um die 6 u/min. kostet ca. 5 euro.

oder den "teller-motor" einer alten microwelle.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



chalcin schrieb:


> ...
> Werde mir wohl einen Motor bei ebay schießen und ein Getriebe selber bauen
> Warum geht das mit dem Drosseln nicht ?



Weil der Aufbau der neuen Steuerung teurer werden würde als die Zahnräder/Riemen. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir evtl einen Akkuschrauber für paar € im Baumarkt für hernehmen, die haben ja einen Drucktaster der auch "Kriechgang" ermöglicht


----------



## chalcin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Weil der Aufbau der neuen Steuerung teurer werden würde als die Zahnräder/Riemen.


Hmm ne Batterie + Widerstand ;D
Aber die brauchen einen starken Anfangsimpuls zum Start... das wäre das Problem 

Werde mich aber mal umgucken


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



chalcin schrieb:


> Hmm ne Batterie + Widerstand ;D
> Aber die brauchen einen starken Anfangsimpuls zum Start... das wäre das Problem
> 
> Werde mich aber mal umgucken



Dachte eher an Poti bis exitus regelbar, der wär halt etwa 20 EUR bei conrad.


----------



## holle (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



chalcin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage :
> Bekommt man Epoxidharz von einem Pinsel wieder ab, nachdem man damit einen Wobbler angemalt hat ?
> Und Bondex deine HP zeigt irgendwie nur Fangbucheinträge.



mit dem epox von behnke gehts solang es noch einigermassen weich ist. 4cl essig-essenz in ein kleines gefäss und den pinsel in essig-essenz auswaschen, im wechsel unter wasser ausspülen. essig, wasser, essig, wasser... bis er wieder fluffig ist.

ps: 
was die motoren angeht, 
einfach bei ebay spiegelkugel motor eingeben und den ganzen anderen drosselkram vergessen. 
ein milchschäumer hat nicht die nötige kraft und ausdauer, auch wenn er überarbeitet wird.

hab letztens auch mal wieder paar hechthappen gemacht >>>

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/3325/klalle640oi3.jpg


----------



## workflow (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen knackig aus holle...sehr gelungen!...
das stimmt mit dem discokugelmotor...der kostet nicht viel 10E bei conrad z.b...  da lohnt es sich nicht viel rumzuhantieren mit anderem motoren...zuviel aufwand und letztendlich teurer!...


----------



## chalcin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also, ich werde entweder bei ebay bestellen oder vorher nochmal aufm Schrottplatz nach na Mikrowelle gucken ;D
Habe keine Lust lange zu warten.
Die Motoren sind hoffe ich nicht an 230 V geregelt und lassen sich isoliert ausbauen...

Ein Poti für 20 Euro ? ..oO


----------



## Willi90 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> essig, wasser, essig, wasser... bis er wieder fluffig ist.




Bis er wieder "fluffig" ist  den ausdruck habe ich auch noch nie gehört ^^:m


----------



## holle (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fluffig = weich, locker, geschmeidig ... :m


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

interessantes Fleckendekor. Was hast Du dazu genommen?


----------



## holle (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist so ein gummiertes gewebezeugs als maske, sowas wie platzdeckchen.


----------



## Kössi (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Chalkin: Ich reinige meinen Pinsel mit Aceton nachdem ich mit epoxi gestrichen habe, der ist wie neu, nur nicht zu lange warten!


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holle
stell doch mal ein Foto von der Folie hier rein bitte


----------



## holle (12. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, folie ist es nicht wirklich...

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/8223/deckchenga1.jpg


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holle
Das ist doch so eine Antirutschdecke für die Badewanne, oder nicht? Wo bekommt man sowas?

War heute übrigens nochmal am Teich und habe die neuen Wobbler getestet und eingeweiht. Grundsätzlich wechsele ich nach jedem gefangenen Fisch die Köder damit jeder mal die Chance bekommt einen Fisch an die Leine zu bringen und um herauszufinden welche Farbe die fängigste ist. Fange ich also mit einem silbernen Wobbler kommt danach einer in Neonfarben dran oder ein schwarzer oder brauner um festzustellen welche Rolle die Farbe spielt. Aber ich konnte nur Unterschieden in den Fangergebnissen bein Größenunterschieden feststellen. Geht dann auf ein längere Zeit angebotenes Muster gar nichts, kommen natürlich immer wieder altbewährte "Abräumer" zum Einsatz:q Und das oft auch mit Erfolg.


----------



## holle (12. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die dinger für die wanne sind grösser und grober.
das soll ein platzdeckchen sein (stand jedenfalls drauf), hab ich aus mc-geiz oder irgendeinem ein-euro-laden. #c weiss nicht mehr... 

recht blutige bilder... ist das ein forellenpuff in dem du angelst?


----------



## chalcin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das sind Tischdecken für Lau soweit ich das sehen kann.  Chalkin: Ich reinige meinen Pinsel mit Aceton nachdem ich mit epoxi gestrichen habe, der ist wie neu, nur nicht zu lange warten! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Angler-Horsti (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex

wo hast du dein "Wobblerezept"? ich find das nich...=(


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Angler-Horsti schrieb:


> @bondex
> 
> wo hast du dein "Wobblerezept"? ich find das nich...=(


 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93820


----------



## holle (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, da das wetter so unfreundlich war und die luftdruck-berg-und-tal-bahn mir die angel-laune vermiest hat hab ich mal wieder bischen rumgegossen, gesägt, gefeilt, geschliffen, ausgebleit, ge-airbrusht uswusf...

am wochenende ist das wetter hoffentlich mir und meinen 24 neuen kollegen hold und vielleicht mag ja auch der ein oder andere fisch mal kurz rauskommen. :q

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/8890/01abqw3.jpg

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8871/02abxr6.jpg

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/9869/03abne6.jpg

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/5836/04abbw2.jpg

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/9819/05abwj2.jpg

und hier nochmal alle auf einen haufen >

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/2533/06alleabzd4.jpg


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein es ist kein richtiger Forellenpuff. Allerdings stammt der Besatz für unseren Vereinssee mit großer Sicherheit auch aus einer normalen Mast. Das sieht man leider recht gut an den verkümmerten Flossen und zu kurzen Kiemendeckeln einiger Fische. Daher sieht das auch so blutrünstig aus. Aber einige Fische sind auch sehr schön und farbenfroh. Das liegt aber sicherlich an der kalten Jahreszeit und eventuell gesteigerter Laichfärbung.

PS Echt schöne Wobbler die Du da wieder gemacht hast! Ganz großes Kompliment, die werden jedesmal besser. Ein Rezept ist die eine Sache viel viel Übung eine ganz andere.


----------



## dramone (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Holle

schauen doch prima aus! #6

zwei fragen hätte ich dazu:

1. hast du für die ösen verzinkten draht genommen?
2. wie hast du den "farbeffekt" gemacht? folie unterklebt?
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/4774/1a1vz5.th.png


----------



## Ocrem (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schick Holle!


----------



## holle (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke danke 
man bemüht sich :q



dramone schrieb:


> @Holle
> 
> schauen doch prima aus! #6
> 
> ...



1. ist ein verzinkter. hab ihn an älteren modellen (sozusagen seit paar jahren im langzeittest) und finde ihn bestens. er oxidiert leicht mattgrau und ist selbst hecht- und gross-rapfen-tauglich. 
2. keine folie. hammereffekt-metalliclack und airbrush.


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finde den verzinkten auch bestens. Hatte damit noch nie eine Durchrostung o.ä. Der ist nicht ganz so steif wie Edelstahldraht und läßt sich daher besser in Form bringen.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Hab mal meine Erstgegossenen lackiert.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## holle (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na das sieht doch schonmal gut aus #6


----------



## Fliegenfisch (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Jetzt mal ne Frage 

Wo kann man den anständige Tauchschaufeln kaufen?

Hat da jemand nen Tip?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja Fliegenfisch, die sehen super aus und auch das Finish ist gelungen! Weiter so!!!


----------



## Huchenfreak (17. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fliegenfisch: Sehen echt super aus-Kompliment!
Hast du für den Abdruck einen Hybrida K1 genommen?
Auf jeden Fall sehr geil!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (18. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Ich hab einen Rohling für den Wobbler bei jemandem im Internet gekauft.
Habs nicht gewusst das das ein Hybrida ist |bigeyes|bigeyes.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Ollek (19. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|supergri Ich blätter heut so schön im Esox, wenn seh ich ? bondex


----------



## maesox (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Jungs,da habt ihr euch aber mal richtig Mühe gegeben!!!! Super!!!!!#6#6#6*

Sagt mal,wo bekomme ich Doppelösen her ???


----------



## Bondex (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ollek
Esox? Ich dachte das kommt im Blinker? Werde ich mal schauen was die da über mich schreiben, da bin ich gespannt. 
Maesox
Was meinst Du für Doppelösen? Wenn Du die durchgehenden Achsen meinst, dann wirst Du sie Dir nur selber biegen können.


----------



## holle (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



maesox schrieb:


> *Jungs,da habt ihr euch aber mal richtig Mühe gegeben!!!! Super!!!!!#6#6#6*
> 
> Sagt mal,wo bekomme ich Doppelösen her ???



meinste das ? gibts da


----------



## Ollek (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ollek
> Esox? Ich dachte das kommt im Blinker? Werde ich mal schauen was die da über mich schreiben, da bin ich gespannt.
> Maesox
> Was meinst Du für Doppelösen? Wenn Du die durchgehenden Achsen meinst, dann wirst Du sie Dir nur selber biegen können.



wird wohl auch im Blinker drinn stehen da der Esox die abgespeckte Version vom Blinker ist.


----------



## maesox (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@holle

Jepp danke!!!!! Die wären gut!!!!!! #6

@all 

auch Euch ein Dankeschön!!#6


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe den Esox zugeschickt bekommen. Ich war überrascht und erstaunt!! Das mit dem AA-Wobbler ist ja wohl die Härte. Den hätte ich da keinesfalls abgebildet, aber das ist halt die Presse


----------



## workflow (24. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hoffe das dir nicht die alg leistungen gestrichen werden vom arbeitsamt...vielleicht fühlen die sich angegriffen #6


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nö, die haben das schon gesehen  Aber pssst muß ja nicht jeder wissen, hihi


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt habe ich mal wieder was neues ausprobiert. Diese "weißen" Wobbler bergen das Geheimnis, dass sie im Dunkeln leuchten. Die Nachtleuchtfarbe läßt sich allerdings sehr schlecht auftragen weil sie so dickflüssig ist. Man muß sie also stark verdünnen um sie mit der Pistole auftragen zu können. Um die nötige Leuchtkraft zu erzielen benötigt man daher mindestens 3 Schichten. Da es eine Art Akrylfarbe ist, sind die Trockenzeiten daher recht lange, zumal die Farbe auch sehr schlechttrocknet


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Beschriftung habe ich diesmal mit Bleistift versucht damit sie nicht so auffällig ist. Der anschließende Klarlack verwischt die Lettern aber leider zu stark. Und durch die grobe Leuchtfarbe erhält man nicht gerade die schönste Oberfläche. Aber versuchen wollte ich´s mal|supergri


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch dieses Blaumetallic hatte ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert. Erstmal habe ich sie nur einfarbig gemacht ohne Streifen o.Ä. Nur um zu erfahren ob sich die Farbe für meine Gewässer genauso eignet wie die Farben meiner herkömmlichen Wobbler.


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie man sieht hat sich der "Weiße" gleich beim 3. Wurf gut bewährt. Aus dem letzten Jahr weiß ich noch daß weiß eine sehr gute Winterfarbe besonders für Saiblinge war. Dieses Jahr versuche ich etwas größere Wobbler von 3-4cm Körperlinge an den Fisch zu bringen weil ich damit einfach weiter werfen kann an der normalen Spinnangel mit 18er Mono. Die 2076 Gr schwere und 55cm lange Rainbow biß allerdings auf meine favorisierte Frühlingsfarbe und bildete einen schönen Abschluß eines herrrlichen sonnigen aber kalten Angeltages. Leider löste sich die Tauchschaufel bei dem sehr harten Drill. Ich werde meinen Liebling auf jeden Fall reparieren und hoffe daß er nach der Reparatur wieder genausogut fängt wie zuvor.#c


----------



## jkc (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Das ist ja einfach der Hammer! Klasse!!


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, hat echt Spaß gemacht, freu!


----------



## holle (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach du immer mit deinen puff-forellen :q 

fang mal nen wilden lachs mit eigenbau 

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/4720/lachskopfdk7.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/4075/lachs60erha8.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/8477/lachsmemw3.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/447/lachsreleaselz4.jpg


----------



## Bondex (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lachse schocken mich nicht ich klatsch mir lieber ein fettes Mastschwein in den Bräter, haha
Schöner Fisch - woher?


----------



## holle (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gebratenes fettes mastschwein, eklig |uhoh: :q

ist ein elblachs der den wobbler inhaliert hat. mittlerweile wird er hoffentlich für nachwuchs sorgen... (damit so ein fang öfters mal vorkommt) #6

ps: mich hat er schon geschockt... gerade mal ausm bett und früh ans wasser und dann das...


----------



## Matchking (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Björn

Hätten die im Esox nicht auf den letzten Seiten den Hechtwobbler oder was das für ein Klumpen sein sollte
von dir bauen lassen können???-dann wär das wenigstens was geworden.Der abgebildete sieht ja aus wie hingekackt und hingeschissen!!!


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

heute habe ich mal wieder einen alten liebling getestet. Dieser 67cm Pike ist das Ergebnis. Einen zweiten kleineren habe ich leider verloren. :c#q


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

weil die Form und die Farbe wohl echt fängig sind habe ich wieder ein paar nachgebaut von diesen häßlichen braunen Entchen


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe aber festgestellt daß das Glitter nicht unbedingt zu besseren Fängen anspornt. Vielleicht wenn die Fische wieder agressiver werden im Frühjahr. Jetzt hatte ich nur Bisse auf gaaanz langsam geführte Wobbler. M;it dieser Bachforelle ging´s heute los:vik:


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und dann ging´s so weiter. Diesmal habe ich meine Köder nicht gewechselt und nur diesen einen hier gefischt:m


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Auch von mir was neues


----------



## holle (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pt sickly abguss?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jup

Und die Frabe WF wie von den Wobblern die man zur Zeit nicht bekommt


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie Findet ihr den Rohling hier ?
Ist 10cm lang und aus Styrodur ...


----------



## maesox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Styrodur ...




........|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Kenn ich nicht|rolleyes


@Bondex


Schicke Dinger!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6 Petri zur Strecke auf Eigenbau-Juwelen !!!!!! Respekt!!!!!!!


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Styrodur ist so eine Art feinporiges Styropor ... Bondex benutzt das Zeug auch so wie ich das gelesen habe. 
Oder hast du das i-wie Ironisch gemeint ?


----------



## maesox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein nein,ich kenne nur Styropor....deshalb habe ich gefragt!!! Danke für die Antwort!!!!#6


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja das benutze ich auch. Styrodur ist ähnlich nur härter und feinporiger. Es franselt nicht so schnell aus beim Schnitzen oder Schleifen


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey stipper07, die form der schablone kommt mir irgendwie bekannt von?

fliegenfischer, schöne airbrush arbeit! tut mal gut, hier etwas schönes zu sehen.


----------



## holle (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hey stipper07, die form der schablone kommt mir irgendwie bekannt von?
> 
> fliegenfischer, schöne airbrush arbeit! tut mal gut, hier etwas schönes zu sehen.



sieht ja sonst auch alles schei$$e aus, wa? #d


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, wenn da jemand ist, der etwas mehr mühe in köder steckt, dann sticht das hervor. ist schon was anderes als die masse an ködern, die auf quantität ausgelegt ist.


----------



## holle (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lass mal deinen missmut über wobblerbauer die viele wobbler machen woanders raus. auch wenn deine schüsse eher in richtung bondex gehen fühle ich mich als viel-bauer auch angegriffen. viele wobbler zu bauen heisst nicht zwingend a la chinaproduktion nur mist auf masse zu produzieren. meine teile laufen und fangen.
deine wobbler sind wunderschön, und nur weil du nicht so viele machst brauchst du dich nicht minderwertig fühlen. 
und jetzt schluss mit den sticheleien.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

@holle 
Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Epoxilack von B.... .
Der wirft Blasen wenn ich meine Wobbler oder Jerks auf die Heizung zum trocknen lege. 
Das Mischungsverhältnis hab ich mit einer Feinwaage genau eingehalten auch habe ich 2 Minuten gerührt und auch glaub ich sonnst nichts falsch gemacht.
Könnt ihr als Experten mir mal nen Tip geben?
Kann es sein das es die grundierung ist? Ich habe meine Resinteile mit der Grundierung von MR. Resin grundiert.


----------



## holle (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmmm... die grundierung kenne ich nicht. aber kanns sein, dass es eine etwas dickere, porige grundierung ist? falls ja, sind die luftblasen in den mini-poren eingeschlossene luft die raus will. 
da hilft ein fixieren oder auch versiegeln der farbschicht mit nem hauch von klarlack.
ansonsten immer lösungsmittelfreie farben verwenden wenn man auf resin arbeitet. 
vielleicht liegts aber auch an der heizungs-sache. 
kann verschiedene ursachen haben... |kopfkrat


----------



## Pelznase (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum stichelei? hab nur das geschrieben, was ich auch denke - soll ja nicht so gut sein, wie man sieht.
möchtest du jetzt, dass ich zu dem 100000. 2-farbigen und dadruch extrem langweiligen ködern "toll", "super", "man, was für eine augenweide" schreibe? das kannste vergessen! kannst soviel bauen wie du willst, aber kannst mir bestimmt nicht meine meinung verbieten oder mir irgendwas abringen.

zu dem epoxid:
die luft für diese bildung der blasen kommt aus dem köder selbst. durch die wärme der heizung dehnt sich die luft sich aus und arbeitet sich dabei nach aussen. das ist auch der grund, aus dem man gusswobbler nicht in der sonne liegen lassen sollte.

noch ein frohes schaffen!


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#hHi
Pelznase ... um ehrlich zu sein ... ich fand deine Wobbler einfach klasse und hab mal deine Wobbler als Vorlage genommen für die Schablone ... sry wenns dir nicht recht ist wenn nicht änder ich noch was dran... 

Und an ALLE anderen ... Ihr macht alle klasse Wobbler und die Hompages von Bondex, Holle und Pelznase (Hab bis jetzt noch keine anderen hier gesehen) haben mir echt geholfen ... DANKE!!!

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> tut *mal* gut, hier etwas schönes zu sehen.








Diese Aussage von dir ist totaler mumpitz und hat nichts mit Meinung sondern mit Anstand zu tun,sorry!!!!!!! #d#d#d


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @holle
> Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Epoxilack von B.... .
> ...



Lass mal die Heitzung weg und den Lack bei Zimmertemperatur trocknen, wenn er zu schnell trocknet können Blasen entstehen...
#h


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stipper
schön wenn ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte, gern geschehen

zitat:
möchtest du jetzt, dass ich zu dem 100000. 2-farbigen und dadruch extrem langweiligen ködern "toll", "super", "man, was für eine augenweide" schreibe?

Nein das verlangt keiner von Dir. Die Wobbler sind für mich in erster Linie Köder zum Fische fangen. Wenn ich Kunst schaffen will dann nehme ich dazu lieber Leinwand oder Papier. Außerdem sind meine Wobbler nie gleich. Jeder ist anders und ich probiere immer wieder neue Farben oder Dekore. Manche sind vielleicht ähnlich, aber es gibt immer Differenzen im Querschnitt, der Anordnung der Ösen oder der Schaufel, die Farben variieren permanent, und auch die Größen und Formen sind immer anders. Ich versuche durch Versuche herauszufinden welcher Köder wann am besten fängt. 
Dem Fisch ist es wirklich *******gal wieviele Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie sind. Fische können nicht zählen (ich habe nachgefragt). Fische sind auch keine Kunstkenner, jedenfalls habe ich festgestellt daß manchmal gerade die häßligsten Entchen am besten fangen, jetzt frag mich nicht warum das so ist.
Das Thema hier heißt ja auch Wobbler vom Besenstil und nicht Köderkunst für die Vitrine von Nichtanglern. Ich berichte daher über die Herstellung von fängigen Ködern und schreibe meine Gedanken hier nieder warum ich denke daß vielleicht gerade dieser Köder gut fängt.
Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Du mich hier immer angreifst? Ich schreibe doch auch nicht daß bei Dir prinzipiell auch alle Köder miteinander große Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen. Das ist doch OK, daran erkennt man den echten Pelznase. Es ist doch auch kein großer schöpferischer Akt einen Wobbler abzuformen und zu gießen. Wenn es nach Kreativität ginge dürfen demnach solche Köder gar nicht mehr gezeigt werden. Aber ich finde es ok, jeder baut hier was er will und zeigt was er will. Da braucht man sich doch nicht gegenseitig nieder zu machen. Ich habe doch auch kein Konkurrenzdenken Dir gegenüber. Ich finde Deine Wobbler wunderschön und Deine Ideen sind klasse. Deine Oberflächen sind perfekt. Dagegen ist absolut nichts einzuwenden. Finde auch die HP gelungen und gut erklärt. Trotz alledem habe ich meinen eigenen Stil gefunden schnell, günstig und mit wenig Aufwand perfekt fängige Köder zu basteln.


----------



## workflow (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ganze hat hier nur noch zu 20% mit ideenaustausch oder mit hilfestellungen zum bau von wobblern etc zutuen...

warum sollten sich so manche hier selbst das geschäft verderben?wenn jeder schnell+ günstig wobbler bauen könnte weil das material und die zeit dafür ja so gering ist ...wie hier geschrieben wird...das ist schon ein wenig durchsichtig...

wenn einer hier in massen wobbler produziert sollte er nicht erzählen das dies nicht kommerzielle züge annimmt...das erinnert mich an qvc oder rtl shop...so und jetzt nicht mehr zanken ist bald weihnachten


----------



## holle (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> ...............
> ..............
> ...so und jetzt nicht mehr zanken ist bald weihnachten



#6   :q


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Workflow
es spielt doch keine Rolle hier wozu man die Wobbler letztendlich verwendet. Natürlich gebe ich auch gerne mal Wobbler ab. Die Leute freuen sich und ich mich auch. Das ist aber auch gut so, denn so baue ich immer ich immer mal was Anderes wenn ich wieder Nachschub brauche. Weil ich keine Köder gieße ist das auch kein Problem viel Abwechslung zu schaffen. Natürlich versuche ich auch immer mal bestimmte besonders gut fängige Köder nachzubauen. Aber die fangen nicht immer gleich gut wie ich fetgestellt habe. Von 10-20 Stk ist einer so ein Knaller. Die anderen Fangen auch gut sind aber mit diesen Superködern nicht zu vergleichen. Dabei sehen sie genauso aus, sind ähnlich schwer oder groß. Die Bewegung ist gleich und das Tauchverhalten auch. Die Fische scheinen aber dennoch Unterschiede festzustellen. Komischerweis fangen mache anderen Angler mit für mich schlechten Wobbler gute und viel Fische. Allerdings oft in anderen Gewässern. Vielleicht bieten die dann die Köder anders an oder die Fische ticken da anders. Würde ich keine Köder abgeben, verkaufen oder verschenken, dann würde ich soetwas nie mitbekommen haben. Auf jeden Fall mache ich hier keine Werbung und das habe ich auch nicht vor. Ich poste lediglich die Produkte meines Handwerks. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Wem das nicht paßt der braucht nicht hinzusehen.


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, hier sind meine neuen Teile


----------



## Pelznase (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich verstehe euer problem nicht. ihr wisst, dass ihr nicht viel arbeit in köder steckt, weil die eh vertickt werden. und dann regt ihr euch darüber auf, dass ich eine arbeit, wo viel arbeit drin steckt, im vergleich zu euren massen lobe?|kopfkrat das musst du dir dann schon gefallen lassen, zumal du es selbst ja auch schreibst! mit konkurrenz hat das übrigens nichts zu tun. wäre toll, wenn da welche wäre........
übriges heisst dieser thread hier auch nicht "schaut mal her, was ich zu verkaufen habe"!
wenn du festgestellt hast, dass ein buckliges hässliches entlein am besten fängt, dann gibt es bestimmt leute, die dir sagen können, wie du deine köder noch hässlicher hin bekommst. da wünsche ich dir auch viel erfolg im verfeinern dieser technik.:q


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und hier die Lila Kühe|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich verstehe euer problem nicht. ihr wisst, dass ihr nicht viel arbeit in köder steckt, weil die eh vertickt werden. 

Hast Du´s nicht gepeilt? Das geht hier nicht um das Verticken sondern darum herauszufinden was dem Fisch schmeckt.

und dann regt ihr euch darüber auf, dass ich eine arbeit, wo viel arbeit drin steckt, im vergleich zu euren massen lobe? 

Ich rege mich doch nicht darüber auf wenn Du lange an Deinen Ködern herumbastelst. Ich habe lediglich festgestellt daß es den Fisch nicht interessiert wieviele Lackschichte aufgetragen wurden.


das musst du dir dann schon gefallen lassen, zumal du es selbst ja auch schreibst! 

Gar nichts muß ich mir gefallen lassen

mit konkurrenz hat das übrigens nichts zu tun. wäre toll, wenn da welche wäre........

Besonders nicht solche aroganten Sprüche

übriges heisst dieser thread hier auch nicht "schaut mal her, was ich zu verkaufen habe"!

Deshalb schreibe ich es auch nicht hier rein.

wenn du festgestellt hast, dass ein buckliges hässliches entlein am besten fängt, dann gibt es bestimmt leute, die dir sagen können, wie du deine köder noch hässlicher hin bekommst. da wünsche ich dir auch viel erfolg im verfeinern dieser technik.

Probier´s halt mal aus vielleicht änderst Du dann ebenfalls Deine Einstellung, aber ich denke das würdest Du nie zugeben.
So und jetzt habe ich keinen Bock mehr mich über so´n Quatsch hier auseinander zu setzen. Hier geht´s um ganz andere Dinge


----------



## Pelznase (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das mit der konkurrenz war ganz und garnicht überheblich gemeint. im gegenteil. denn wenn konkurrenz da wäre, dann wäre ich mit dem verlauf des threads zufrieden und würde mich hier auch noch richtig beteiligen. aber so bleibt es für mich nur ein: "kaufbares vom besenstiel"! wo man auf so tolle einsichten kommt wie: hässlich fängt besser.|bla:


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus leute

he ruhig da hab ich ja was mit meinen zwei bildern ausgelöst.

ich finde jeder soll mit seinen wobblern und jerks machen was er will. ich für mich bastel für meine kids und mich in erster linie und dann vielleicht für ein paar freunde ( wirkliche 9 die von mir den einen oder anderen geschenkt bekommen.

ich habe jahrelang fliegen gebunden und hab die fliegen auch an bekannte vertickt ich bin aber zu dem schluss gekommen das ich nur noch für mich binde und vielleicht welche verschenke und dann is gut. 
ich geh lieber fischen.

aber nun zum eigendlichen thema 

@ pelznase  danke für dein lob |supergri

ich vermute auch das das resin ausgast. kann man das nicht mit tempern reduzieren oder beseitigen?

meine farben sind es nicht das sind die areo color von schmincke und sonnst keine anderen.

vielleicht sind die rohlinge ja auch nch zu jung und müssen reifen?

zum fischen taugen die wobbs allemal.


----------



## holle (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> das mit der konkurrenz war ganz und garnicht überheblich gemeint. im gegenteil. denn wenn konkurrenz da wäre, dann wäre ich mit dem verlauf des threads zufrieden und würde mich hier auch noch richtig beteiligen. aber so bleibt es für mich nur ein: "kaufbares vom besenstiel"! wo man auf so tolle einsichten kommt wie: hässlich fängt besser.|bla:



oh ja, eure köderbaumajestät sind nicht zufrieden mit dem hier so ordinären, unteren niveau des köderbaus. euer hochwürden täten wohl daran die sache mit eigenen kreativen ergüssen zu würzen und die unwürdige nachahmerschaft von seinem sonnengleichen glanz teilhaben zu lassen und sich anschliessend anbetenderweise ihm und nur ihm zu füssen zu werfen mit den worten "wir sind unwürdig, oh sonnengleicher!"

alder, überheblicher gehts ja wohl kaum...
keine ahnung was du gegessen hast, aber es muss wohl recht hoch fliegen lassen...

eigentlich dachte ich du wärst ganz ok. aber nun machst du nen echt jämmerlichen eindruck...


----------



## Crossi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## jirgel (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mensch solche probleme muss Mann haben ist ja richtig zickenterror hier  

Meine Wobbler sehen aus wie ****** naja was soll ich machen ich hab halt keine Airbrush .

Dafür sehen meine Zeichnungen besser aus  als meine Wobbler


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Jirgel
Die Zeichnung ist sauber und gut. Die Achse ist so in Ordnung. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen daß das Blei bei dieser Wobblergröße nicht ausreichend ist? Ich kann aus der Zeichnung heraus auch nicht erkennen ob es Bleiblech oder Tropfen sind die Du einarbeiten willst. Die Wobblerform ist so ok, aber ich würde die Frontöse etwas weiter nach unten ansetzen damit der Wobbler noch mehr Aktion bekommt.


----------



## workflow (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich will noch eines sagen...sonst nimmt das hier kein ende...
warum darf man nicht eine andere meinung vertreten?...
ich mache da keine ausnahmen auch nicht wenn jemand im fernsehen oder im blinker abgebildet wird...
wenn ich kritisiert werde denke ich darüber nach woran es liegt und nehme kritik gerne an...nur so verbessert man sich auch...


----------



## Big Man (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin hier zwar nur fleißiger Leser weil ich über den Schritt mit den Rohlingen (die von einem Fachmann stammen) nicht hinausgekommen, aber ich finde den Ton hier unpassend.

@ Pelznase ich finde es nicht schlimm von Bondex das er welche verkauft und sicher auch mit den Bildern eine kleine Werbung macht. Ich persönlich wollte schon welche bestellen aber mir persönlich waren sie zu teuer. Na und ich finde sie trotzdem Klasse und denke egal wie viel Zeit es kostet für seine Arbeit bringe ich Ihm Respekt entgegen.
Diesen Respekt habe ich aber auch bei jedem anderen ob Holle Du oder auch die anderen.
(Bitte nicht böse sein wenn ich nicht alle namentlich erwähne)
Übrigens macht jeder auch Ich mit seinem Privaten Link Werbung für etwas und das ist gut so denn Werbung die mir nicht gefällt klicke ich weg und über alle andere bin ich dankbar.

Seid einfach nett zu einander und ich denke das Bondex auch ohne dein Lob leben kann und du selber entscheidest wem du deine Anerkennung gibst. 

Sollt ich jemals auf euer Niveau kommen stelle ich auch mal Bilder ein.

Nachtrag: Ich denke manche Bemerkungen gingen über ein Maß von Kritik hinaus und fallen somit nicht in diesen Bereich. Ansonsten hast du Workflow vollkommen recht. Kritik hilft einem weiter zu kommen


----------



## Pelznase (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle, ganz schön albern! wusste garnicht, dass du noch so jung bist.

[edit] 500 ist ne gute zahl, um endgültig mit dem posten aufzuhören.


----------



## FischFan (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hallo bondex,
ich baue mir auch hin und wieder wobbler. bis jetzt allerdings nur große für hecht, der kleinste ca.7cm tail dancer form aus abachi.
mit dem was es so an kleinwobblern zu kaufen gibt bin ich nicht sehr glücklich.
hast du den kleinen gelbgrünen (pinkes auge) von seite 254 auch aus abachi gebaut ?
könntest du mir eventuell bitte mal die maße vom körper und der schaufel geben ?
es sind hier mittlerweile so viele seiten das ich diese infos, so sie denn da sind, nicht finde.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Fischfan


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein der ist auch aus Styrodur geschnitzt. Er ist etwa 50 cm lang also Körperlänge ohne Drilling. Die Farbe ist nicht grüngelb. Der Witz an der Sache ist daß ich die Farbe mit dem Pinsel naß in naß gemalt habe. Dazu habe ich Acrylfarbe von Schmincke benutzt. Zunächst einmal den geschliffenen Körper (ohne Epox-Schicht) weiß grundiert. Alles trocknen lassen. Darauf habe ich orange aufgetragen und dabei nur den Bauch freigelassen. Mit Geschick und etwas übung schafft man es einen Verlauf zu erzeugen. Nun mit schwarz auf das noch leicht feuchte orange den Rücken anlegen. Durch das Vermalen der Farbe an den Seiten entsteht das Schmutzigbraun. So natürlich bekomme ich das mit Airbrush nicht hin. Die kleinen Unregelmäßigkeiten sind also gewollt. Jetzt wirde alles getrocknet. Jetzt werden die Augen aufgeklebt. Eine Schickt Epoxy versiegelt alles und glättet die Oberfläche. So spare ich gleichzeitig das Lackieren.


----------



## Fangnix (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> 500 ist ne gute zahl, um endgültig mit dem posten aufzuhören


Schön, dass aber zumindest einer die Anregung von Workflow ernstnimmt und aus Kritik lernt . Wenn du dann nicht mehr da bist, wird man sich hier sicherlich bald wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, und zwar den Erfahrungsaustausch beim Wobblerbauen.
Zum Thema Werbung, DU hast einen Link zu deiner HP in deiner Signatur.
Wärend ich hier von einigen viele hilfreiche Tipps finde, finde ich von dir nur Selbstdarstellung.
Aber schade is nur, dass Fragen und Anregungen hier fast unter deinen Sticheleien untergehen. Man sollte auch damit umgehen können, wenn andere Techniken als die eigene ach so tolle auch zum Erfolg führen.
Wozu braucht man Wobbler, in die man 100 Arbeitsstunden pro Stück steckt, wenn welche für die man 3 Stunden braucht genauso gut fangen? Is ja schön, wenn du so gut basteln kannst, aber dann müssen andere das nicht genau so gut machen, um erfolgreich zu fangen.
Wobbler sollen Fische fangen und nicht in der Vitrine gut aussehen.

Gruß


----------



## Big Man (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich möchte gerne noch etwas klar stellen, denn es war nicht meine Absicht hier jemanden anzugreifen. Mit der Aussage mir wären die Wobs von Holle wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung in Frage stelle sonder ich generell für mein Tackel nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgebe wie andere und ich halt meine Prioritäten anders setze. Mir ist klar das Handarbeit einfach auch einen Gegenwert darstellt der seinen Preis hat.

Sorry also


----------



## Pelznase (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja? das wesentliche. dann schau dir den verlauf des thread´ mal an. ich fand nicht, dass hier noch irgendetwas ausgetauscht wurde und das war auch nicht mehr das, worum es hier noch ging und geht.
manchmal hat bondex sogar so blöde fragen gestellt, dass man nur meinen konnte, er heuchle hier interesse vor, nur um sein eingentliches interesse an dem thead zu verbergen.

jo, auf meiner persönlichen homepage gehts um meine köder und zwangsläufig auch um mich. nebenbei habe ich auch noch leute dazu bewegt, mit dem köderbau anzufangen. was auch hauptziel war. du betreibst ja auch selbstdarstellung mit einem sehr schön bild von dir! mich stört es nicht.
dass man auf meiner seite nichts findet als selbstdarstellung ist eine ganz ganz blöde unterstellung und dazu brauch ich auch weiter nichts schreiben.

nochmal:
hab nie verlangt, dass jmd mehr arbeit in seine wobbler steckt.
bin auch nicht dagegen, dass jmd köder verkauft. aber wenn dieser thread zu einer billigen dauerwerbesendung verkommt, dann bin ich dagegen. es geht dabei auch nicht darum, dass einfache köder gezeigt werden. nein, es werden einfache köder gezeigt, die nur einfach sind, um sie gewinnbringend verkaufen zu können. und das finde ich einfach nicht ok. das kann auch nicht im interesse des thread´ sein.

ich finde es auch gut, dass ich basteln kann, "in äscht". meine köder fangen fisch und sehen dabei noch gut auss. warum sollen sie nur den fischen gefallen? das muss es wohl auch nicht. oder wird das nun auch schon verlangt? wenn es nur darum ginge, das nötigste zu haben, was man zum fischfang braucht, könnte jeder seinen angelkram auf ein minimum reduzieren.

mit den 100 arbeitsstunden schmeichelst du mir aber ungemein! wenn ich dir nun schreibe, dass ich im schnitt auch nur 3-4 stunden für einen köder brauchen, weiss du auch warum.:q

ps: jetzt muss ich wohl doch noch bis zur nächsten schönen zahl 555 posten, um zu gehen.










Fangnix schrieb:


> Schön, dass aber zumindest einer die Anregung von Workflow ernstnimmt und aus Kritik lernt . Wenn du dann nicht mehr da bist, wird man sich hier sicherlich bald wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, und zwar den Erfahrungsaustausch beim Wobblerbauen.
> Zum Thema Werbung, DU hast einen Link zu deiner HP in deiner Signatur.
> Wärend ich hier von einigen viele hilfreiche Tipps finde, finde ich von dir nur Selbstdarstellung.
> Aber schade is nur, dass Fragen und Anregungen hier fast unter deinen Sticheleien untergehen. Man sollte auch damit umgehen können, wenn andere Techniken als die eigene ach so tolle auch zum Erfolg führen.
> ...


----------



## Fangnix (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ich fand nicht, dass hier noch irgendetwas ausgetauscht wurde und das war auch nicht mehr das, worum es hier noch ging und geht.


 
Ja, weil Fragen, wie die von jirgel oder FischFan, in dieser Streiterei untergehen.



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal hat bondex sogar so blöde fragen gestellt, dass man nur meinen konnte, er heuchle hier interesse vor, nur um sein eingentliches interesse an dem thead zu verbergen.
> [...]
> nein, es werden einfache köder gezeigt, die nur einfach sind, um sie gewinnbringend verkaufen zu können. und das finde ich einfach nicht ok. das kann auch nicht im interesse des thread´ sein.


 
Das halte ich für eine üble Unterstellung!



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es auch gut, dass ich basteln kann, "in äscht". meine köder fangen fisch und sehen dabei noch gut auss. warum sollen sie nur den fischen gefallen? das muss es wohl auch nicht. oder wird das nun auch schon verlangt? wenn es nur darum ginge, das nötigste zu haben, was man zum fischfang braucht, könnte jeder seinen angelkram auf ein minimum reduzieren.


 
Dass ich in meinem Post deine Wobbler nicht ausdrücklich lobe, heißt nicht, dass ich solche Arbeit nicht schätze oder respektiere. Deine Köder sind gut.
Aber Leuten, die, wie du sagts, Massenproduktion betreiben, zu unterstellen, sie würden diesen Thread nur als Werbebasis nutzen, geht zu weit, für meinen Geschmack viel zu weit!!!



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ps: jetzt muss ich wohl doch noch bis zur nächsten schönen zahl 555 posten, um zu gehen.


Schade, ich dachte wir wären dich und deine Stenkerei nun los.

Ganz erlich, du bist sicherlich einer, der weiß wie man Wobbler baut. Dass muss ich anerkennend sagen. Aber sich hier aufzuschwingen und Leuten aus dem Nichts heraus zu unterstellen, sie würden nur auf Profit aussein, weil sie es anders machen als du, finde ich unverschämt und überheblich.


----------



## Huchenfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Ja, weil Fragen, wie die von jirgel oder FischFan, in dieser Streiterei untergehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Fangnix: Was was anderes als Verkauf wars ja wirklich nicht mehr..also ich hab den 1000einteiligen 4cm Wobbler der dann im Forellensee Fische fängt auch nicht mehr so prickelnd gefunden..
Mit Begriffen wie unverschämt wäre ich vorsichtiger das finde ich eher bei deinem Posting vor allem weil ich von dir bisher eigentlich noch nichts gelesen hab..


----------



## workflow (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix du bist doch ein freund /bekannter von bondex ..das sieht man ja auf den bildern im blog vom bondex...sei ein wenig objektiv das bin ich auch!

denn ich kenne pelznase persönlich...und er kann gut mit kritik umgehen...ihm geht es einfach ums prinzip...und das kann ich auch nachvollziehen...ich habe auch zig wobbler gebaut...und pelznase hat mir sehr oft hilfestellung gegeben...und er hat noch nie mit seinem können geprahlt etc...und seine wobbler sind tatsächlich sehr hübsch...und sie fangen ...!
sogar in der stark befischten ruhr...
seid doch froh das sollche leute ständig nach weiterentwicklung
streben...davon könnt ihr nur profitieren...

oder soll z.b ich jetzt meine "einfachen wobbler" in 100 farbvarianten klonen und hier reinsetzen...das finde ich komisch...das würde ich nur machen wenn ich die verkaufen wollte...ich glaube das lohnt sich anscheinend sogar...bei den zugriff auf diesen thread...eine gute werbemaßnahme!...|kopfkrat ist hier nicht jemand Grafiker?...die wissen doch geschickt zu werben?! erwischt! :q

und wenn jemand so große massen an ködern baut denke ich ist es doch hauptsächlich zum verkauf gedacht und nicht aus forschungszwecken um zu schauen ob ein fisch darauf beißt...
also schlage ich vor das bondex...der so viele wobbler baut und auch noch kostengünstig...an alle anglerboardmitglieder kostenlos zum nikolaus einen wobbler zur probe verschenkt!!!

und bitte sachlich bleiben...jeder hat seine meinung...die kunst ist es den anderen zu überzeugen das seine die falsche ist ;-)


----------



## Pelznase (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich unterstelle hier nix. ich hab mir das lange angesehe ohne was zu sagen.
du willst mir doch nicht weiss machen wollen, dass jmd mit seinem hobby das ziel haben kann, seine wobbler immer billiger und schneller machen zu können. das geht nicht zusammen! das nimmt dir auch niemand ab. ausserdem ist es wohl kein geheimniss, dass die verkauft werden!
das schönste, was er hier gebracht hat, war aber, als jmd ne frage hatte und er ihm sagte, lies den thread oder besuche meinen wobblerbaukurs. soviel nur zu deinem genannten austausch. das hat er dann zum glück schnell aufgegeben.

ich fühle mich hier nicht gut aufgehoben und werde auch nurnoch zaungast sein. nur wenn sich hier mal wieder was von der masse abhebt, werde ich mich darüber freuen und auch mal was dazu schreiben-so durch den zaun.

hab hier gegen niemanden was persönlich, bin nicht neidisch, hab kein gesteigertes geltungsbedürfnis oder was auch immer.
nur hing mir dieser thread irgendwie am herzen.... jetzt bleibt mir nurnoch die erkenntnis, dass hässlich besser fängt.*heul


----------



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, ich finde jetzt ist wirklich genug. Ich verheimliche doch auch gar nicht daß ich Wobbler auch verkaufe, nur mache ich hier keine Werbung dafür. Sonst hätte ich geschrieben kauft, kauft, kauft! Aber wenn ich hiervon leben müßte würde ich tatsächlich in Tailand produzieren lassen müssen. Das mache ich nur nebenbei.

Zitat
also schlage ich vor das bondex...der so viele Wobbler baut und auch noch kostengünstig...an alle anglerboardmitglieder kostenlos zum nikolaus einen Wobbler zur probe verschenkt!!!

So viele habe ich nun auch wieder nicht bei den ganzen Mitgliedern. Ich schlage Euch aber vor, daß die ersten 20 Leutchen die sich bei mir melden je einen Nicolaus-Weihnachts-Wobbler geschenkt erhalten wenn sie mir das Rückporto erstatten. Dann können sie hier mal berichten wie sie damit gefangen haben. Mich würde das wirklich sehr interessieren und vielleicht würde es einige hier auch überzeugen.

So und jetzt schlage ich allen hier vor sich mit mir zusammen zu setzen und gemütlich ein Friedenspfeifchen zu rauchen. Ich werde mir in Zukunft etwas genauer überlegen welche Wobbler ich hier einstelle. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher daß da auch wieder was neues interessantes dabei sein wird. Zur Zeit baue ich gerade an einem richtigen Winzling. Ich will ausprobieren wie klein es tatsächlich machbar ist. Natürlich lasse ich es Euch auch wissen wenn ich mit einem bestimmten Muster außergewöhnlich gute Fänge mache. Es gibt ja User hier die sich neben dem Basteln auch für das geziehlte, geplante und nicht zufällige Fangen interessieren. Obwohl, vielleicht ist es besser dafür einen neuen Threat zu eröffnen, dann verzettelt man sich hier im Bastelthreat nicht damit...


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase du hast mir i-wie nicht geantwortet deshalb hab ich den Rohling mal so gelassen ... 
Htte leider nur einen schwarzen und Roten Edding und 2 Lackfarbmalstifte.

Könnt ja mal verbesserungsvorschläge machen.
Der Kleine ist 5cm lang und wie gesagt der Große 10cm:


----------



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stipper
vielleicht ist es einfacher erst die Ösen einzusetzen und die Bebleiung. Erst wenn alles zu ist würde ich das Lackfinish machen.


----------



## Fangnix (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Fangnix: Was was anderes als Verkauf wars ja wirklich nicht mehr..also ich hab den 1000einteiligen 4cm Wobbler der dann im Forellensee Fische fängt auch nicht mehr so prickelnd gefunden..
> Mit Begriffen wie unverschämt wäre ich vorsichtiger das finde ich eher bei deinem Posting vor allem weil ich von dir bisher eigentlich noch nichts gelesen hab..


 

Jetzt ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, aber da hast du erst wenig von dem Thread gelesen . Ich hab schon seit der 1. Seite immer ma wieder was geschrieben. Zugegeben, ich bin hir in der letzten zeit wenig aktiv...



			
				workflow schrieb:
			
		

> und bitte sachlich bleiben...jeder hat seine meinung...die kunst ist es den anderen zu überzeugen das seine die falsche ist ;-)


 
Ja, und die hab ich meine eigene Meinung gepostet und die ist halt subjektiv. So habe ich persönlich die ganze Sache hier empfunden. Dennoch wollt ich keinen überzeugen, sondern einfach nur sagen, wie ich die Sache sehe. So wie du pelznase kennst, kenne ich Bondex. Und ich kenne auch seine Beweggründe, welche sicherlich nicht Werbung sind.
Aber wie gesagt, ich will euch gar nicht unbedingt überzeugen, daher lassen wir am besten die Streiterei. Das führt zu nix.
Mir macht das keinen Spaß und ich denke für euch ist das auch nicht toll.


----------



## fly-martin (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi

Also .... Ihr macht richtig schöne Wobbler !!

Bitte macht diesen Thread nicht kaputt .... Ihr könnt Euch gerne über Techniken, Materialien usw austauschen, aber last den anderen ihre Meinung. 

Bitte keine gegenseitigen Anmachen.


Danke für Euer Verständniss


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch eine Frage ...
Hier benutzen ja einige dieses Epoxidharz von Behnke (Harz601 und Härter650) ... kann man dieses den auch zum Zuspachteln von der Nut nehmen ? Und hat jemand schonal dieses Airo-Nautic probiert ? Weil das wäre wesentlich billiger als dieser Schnellfest von Uhu.

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zum spachteln nutzen hier viele 5min epoxid...da du dann schneller voran kommst...behnke harz braucht seine zeit zum durchhärten...


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stimmt aber von behnke gibts ja auch 5min Epoxy ... und das wäre immer noch billiger als das von Uhu... der kostet bei uns im Baumarkt 6.50 € und das sind pro Tube 15ml also 30 ml... und das 5min Epoxy von Behnke kostet 7.90€ für 200g ! 
Und holle schrieb immer von diesem Harz601 und Härter650 deswegen...

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist ein günstiger kurs...dann nimmste das 5min epoxid zum kleben+füllen...und das 601 zum beschichten...so mache ich es auch...das beschichten mit 5min epoxid ist nicht empfehlenswert ...es platzt schnell und wird matt wenn es in berührung mit wasser kommt...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Ich benutze zum spachteln stink normalen sekundenkleber und diesen füllstoff für sekundenkleber. Dies geht allerdings nur soviel ich weis bei resin rohligen.
ich hab hier  http://www.48specialmodels.com/tips/dtips3.html#Verkleben  mal ne Seite uüer resin gefunden vielleicht findet ihr hier nen tip für gusswobbler und jerks.

gruß


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sekundenkleber geht natürlich auch...doch er gast sehr aus...da sind kopfschmerzen vorprogrammiert...aber funktioniert natürlich auch


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sekundenkleber äzt leider das Styrodur weg... 

ja workflow auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen ... als Jugendlicher hat man aber leider nicht immer so viel Geld un deswegen hat mich es intressiert ob man nicht das andere Epoxy AUCH zum füllen nehmen kann. 
Das würde nämlich 19.70 € kosten wenn ich das wenigste nehme (was ja eig. für den Anfang vollkommen reicht)... ist zwar nicht die Welt aber warum teuer wenn es vll billiger geht ?

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

natürlich verstehe ich das mit dem geld...kenne geldsorgen sehr gut...dann nimm einfach das harz z.b behnke 601 und lass es durchhärten...kann aber sein das du je nach größe der zu befüllenden stelle mehrer durchgänge machen mußt...weil der harz recht dünnflüssig ist im gegensatz zu 5min epoxid...

wenn du aber eine heißklebepistole hast kannst du das als nötlösung nutzen...zum spachteln+füllen...danach kannst du den überstehenden kleber mit einem erwärmten messer (feuerzeug) verteilen...das klappt auch nicht schlecht und ist billig...


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:vikas hab ich auch schon gemacht aber da hatte ich meine Bedenken mit der Festigkeit|uhoh: naja ich probier das dann mal mit dem 601 + 650 ...

Falls aber noch jm. Tipps oder Ideen hat kann er sie ruhig posten, da ich warscheinlich erst i-wann nächste Woche bestelle...

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit genug füllstoff läuft das laminierepoxid auch nimma so, da brauchste dann auch nurnoch einen gang. zum feinen spachteln und weiteren auffüllen kannste dann ja noch einfache allesspachtelmasse (1,50 bei kodi) nehmen.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso ok ... du meinst dann doch den Füllstoff hier oder? 


*Microfiber *

Microfiber wird zur Herstellung von nicht ablaufenden, hochfesten Klebe- und Spachtelmassen, zur Herstellung hochbelasteter Hohlkehlen und zum Ausgießen von übergroßen Löchern zur Befestigung von Beschlägen verwendet.
Durch die Beimischung von Microfiber wird eine sehr gute fugenfüllende Wirkung erreicht, ohne die Benetzungs- und Eindringfähigkeiten des Harzes zu verschlechtern. Es wird ein sehr guter Verbund bei Klebeverbindungen sichergestellt, ohne daß es zu Harzanreicherungen kommt.
Die ausgehärtete Mischung hat eine höhere Schlagzähigkeit und weist eine höhere Zug-, Druck- und Biegefestigkeit als reines Harz auf.​ Zugabemenge bei *Epoxidharz*: bis zu 25 Gewichtsprozent
Zugabenenge bei *Polyesterharz*: bis zu 20 Gewichtsprozent​
Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eher das

Microspheres 			



Microspheres werden zur Herstellung von leichten, sehr gut schleifbaren Spachtelmassen, sowie zur Herstellung von Hohlkehlen verwendet.
Durch den hohen Luftanteil der Microspheres wird die Dichte, gegenüber ungefülltem Harz, wesentlich verringert.

Zugabemenge bei Epoxidharz: bis zu 35 Gewichtsprozent
Zugabenenge bei Polyesterharz: bis zu 30 Gewichtsprozent


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, ich meine holzspäne. könnst aber auch papier/pappe schreddern oder sowas... dafür brauchste nix kaufen, das muss ja nur auffüllen.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Achso ^^ das geht ja einfacher als ich dachte ...
Jetzt versteh ich auch warum das auf deiner Homepage so war |rolleyes

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, hab aber auch dazu geschrieben, warum ich es eben so mache!


ps: ist übrigens echt ne frechheit, dass man uhu-epoxid bei euch für 7 euro bekommt - bei uns kostet das schon fast 9!


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab ich anscheinend überlesen ... naja jetzt weis ich's ja
Ich reich morgen dann noch ein Bild von einem anderen fertigen Wobbler nach 


mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da sind wir gespannt auf das ergebniss...
viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

etwa neues von mir...ready for beschichten


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Den hast aber mit folie beschichtet oder?

Sieht  gut aus  wie groß ist der denn?


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau mit alutape...habe mich von pelznase inspirieren lassen...klappt super
größe =3cm ;-) eher für barsche,döbel,forelle


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Workflow sieht klasse aus :vik:
Eig. schade ,dass das Alutape (Habs schon ausprobiert) leider sich nur auf Holz und nicht auf Styrodur so gut anpasst |uhoh: naja muss ich dann ma mit Holz was basteln wie mein Popper :q

Noch eine Frage:
Warum hast du die Tauchschaufel nach unten hin immer dünner gemacht ? Verändert das die Aktion ?

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## workflow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt auf styrodur ist es nicht so prickelnd...
ne das wirkt nur auf dem bild so als ob sie sich verjüngt...da ist ein kreppband drüber das vor dem harz schützen soll beim beschichten


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aso ok dann hab ich das nur falsch gesehn ... Hätt mich auch gewundert was das bringen sollte

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn man Styrodur beschichten will gibt´s eine ganz billige und einfache Lösung. Man nimmte einfach Scotch Sprühkleber und sprayt ihn auf den Rohling. Danach schön antrocknen lassen. Anschließend nimmt man normale Alufolie. Die läßt sich super aufkaschieren und haftet excellent. Die ist auch so dünn dass es kaum sichtbare Kanten gibt.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier mal der andere Wobbler (im Anhang)

Ist 3,5cm lang und ja, mal wieder mit den gleichen Farben#d


Der andere ist noch am Trocknen...

Danke für den Tipp Bondex werd ich mal ausprobieren...

Und so sollte das dann aussehn oder ?(Anhang Bild 2 und 3)
Für die, die wissen wollen wie groß der Hecht war :
Länge 116cm und Gewicht ca. 12kg

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frage:
Was haltet ihr von dem Kompressorset vom Hela (habens i-wie nicht im Internet) Ist von Proviel und kostet 89.90 € 
Da wären dann auch noch sowas wie Airbrushpistolen dabei... sieht zumindestens nach Airbrush aus#c#c#c
Hab bis jetzt nämlich noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk :q:q:q

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke daß die Wahre für den Preis nicht viel taugen kann. Kenne es aber nicht. Für diese Preiskategorie bekommst Du aber eine schöne Pistole. Dazu zu Beginn einen Baumarktkompressor und Du bist schonmal ganz gut ausgestattet. Bei Billigsets handelt es sich meist um Membranekompressoren ohne Tan. Die Pistolen sind dabei meist nur Zerstäuber, von denen ich abraten kann. Damit hat man wenig Freude.
Bei Deinen Wobblern scheint mir die Schaufel etwas groß zu sein, aber ie kannst Du immer noch wegschleifen wenn sie nicht gut laufen.


----------



## workflow (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei ebay sind oft gebraucht airbrushsets günstig zu bekommen...mußt etwas gedult haben...oft kaufen sich leute eine airbrush+kompressor und merken das es doch nicht ihr ding ist...habe dort schon sehr gute geräte zum fairen preis gesehen...


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber paß auf, das die gebrauchten Teile nicht verstopft sind, das die Nadel locker läuft und die Dichtungen in Ordnung sind. Bei Kompressoren würde ich darauf achten daß die Tanks nicht undicht sind und sie sich nach dem Laden selber abschalten. Diese Probleme habe ich schon oft bei gebracuhten Geräten erlebt.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#q Mein Vater meint ich bräucht sowas nicht und dass ich mit Sprühdosen auch solche Ergebnisse hinbekomme.|bla:
Naja werd ichs mal mit Sprühdosen versuchen#c

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps!!! Vll hole ich mir dann i-wann mal eine...

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Fangnix (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh Mann,
Ja, Väter können einem das Leben sehr schwer machen. Hab da auch so einen. Das mit den Sprühdosen is einfach Blödsinn. Damit ist selbst sowas wie einen einfachen Verlauf auf einen Mini zu sprühen sehr ansruchsvoll, wenn nich sogar unmöglich. Da is man mit Pinseln besser bediehnt. Es stimmt schon, um sich nachher nicht über scheiß Gerät zu ärgen und im Endeffekt 2Mal zu kaufen, sollte man etwas mehr investieren. Ich hab nun eine recht günstige Pistole von Paasche und einen guten Membrankompressor (so das Beste vom Schlechtem...). Naja, was soll ich sagen, für Wobbler (und Modellbau) reicht die Pistole, für einen Airbrushkünstler wäre sie sicher nicht gut genug. Der Kompressor is wirklich die Untergrenze von dem, was man haben sollte. Er is nicht wirklich leise (so 50 dB) und mit maximal 1,5 bar sehr schwach. Dennoch, wenn du nicht viel Geld hast reicht es (muss es reichen  ). Viel mehr als die 160€ hät ich nicht aufbringen können. Dafür kann ich ihn auch drinnen einsetzen.
Ne Alternative wäre ein Baumarktkompressor, wie Bondex schon sagte, aber soeiner macht ja ganz schön viel Krach. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie es da mit den Anschlüssen aussieht, da braucht man evt. noch einen Adapter.

Also so ca. 70€ für die Pistole und in etwa das selbe für einen Baumarktkompressor solltest du schon rechnen. Dann noch Kleinteile wie ein Luftschlauch und evt. Adapter kommen auch noch dazu. Macht also ca. 150-160€, die du mindestens aufbringen musst. Solltest du mehr Geld übrig und großes Interesse am Airbrushen haben, würd ich auf jeden Fall mehr investieren. Musst ma Bondex fragen oder in einem Airbrushforum nachschauen, was die dort im einzelnen empfehlen können.

Ach ja, mein Kompressor nennt sich Thayer & Chandler Air Star V, kostete damals 159€. Ich nehme an, am Preiß hat sich nix geändert.

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fangnix
Dann hast Du für Deinen Kompressor zuviel gelöhnt. Baumarktkompressoren sind zwar lauter aber deutlich besser geeignet weil sie einen Tank haben und Druckminderer, Wasserabscheider und vor allem mehr Druck. Bei dem verbrauch von Airbrush springt der Motor auch nicht sooooo oft an.

 Mein Vater meint ich bräucht sowas nicht und dass ich mit Sprühdosen auch solche Ergebnisse hinbekomme.
Naja werd ichs mal mit Sprühdosen versuchen

Auf Dauer sind Sraydosen viel zu teuer. Um verschiedene Farben zu sprühen mußt Du zu viele kaufen weil Du ja nicht mischen kannst. Außerdem ist das eine ziemliche Sauerei wenn Du das drinnen machen willst und stinken tun diese Lacke auch. Ein weiteres Problem besteht darin auf Styrodur zu arbeiten weil die Lacke das Material angreifen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, nachdem sich hier die künstler untereinander das handwerk madig machen, präsentiere ich den primitiv-2farbigen-mit-autosprühlack-nachlässig-lackierten-mit-beulen-und-rotznasen-versehenen-nach-nix-ausseh-wobbler:

ta-Ta:

dafür ist der hintergrund umso schöner :vik:

*reduce to the important !*


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hmmmmmmm ich hab grad was bei uns im Eck gefunden...
kann man sowas nehmen zum einfachen besprühen von Rücken und Bauch ?
Hat eine 0.5mm Düse|kopfkrat aber i-wie glaub ich das der Farbnebel viel zu schnell größer wird da das Ding ja für größere Flächen gedacht ist...
Andererseits könnte ich da auch Farben mischen...

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also mir gefällt der primitiv-2farbige-mit-autosprühlack-nachlässig-lackierten-mit-beulen-und-rotznasen-versehenen-nach-nix-ausseh-wobbler:vik:
Ich find die müssen hauptsächlich ihren Zweck erfüllen... natürlich fangen aber lange ausgearbeitete warscheinlich besser aber manchmal wollen sie eben sagen wir mal etwas unnatürliche Köder...
Und dann hat man diese meistens nicht dabei :c

Petri zum Fisch

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

falls es wirklich jemand sehen will, da isser nochmal aufm teppich statt auf der refo. das balsaholzstück misst 8cm, mit ösen dann ca 9cm

hier sieht man auch, dass ich mir viel von euch abgekuckt habe, vor allem die weit nach unten gezogene öse an der front. ich sag jetzt nicht bei wem, sonst geht der urheberstreit wieder los.|kopfkrat


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bleibt die Öse dann auch in der Richtung wie sie war nach einem harten Drill oder muss man die dann wieder zurecht biegen ?

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## holle (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes teil @ mordskerl ! 

läuft eher dezent schlängelnd, oder?


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl
Schöner Fisch, Gratulation. Finde Deinen Wobbler auch gar nicht so schlecht. Das mit den Punkten erinnert an die Flanke einer jungen Bachforelle oder Elritze, da können Trutten nicht widerstehen!!! Übrigens habe ich extra einen Threat angelegt wo man Fangbilder für mit selbstgebauten Kunstködern erlegten Fischen einstellen kann.

Stipper
Diese Pistole halte ich nicht für gut um damit Wobbler zu lackieren. Sie ist einfach zu grob. Mit sowas lackiert man Heizkörper o.ä. Ich denke da würde ich eher Spraydosen bevorzugen. Aber vielleicht bekommst Du ja irgendwo einen gebrauchten Kompressor.


----------



## holle (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne idee das mit dem eigenbau fangbild-thread! wo isser, ich hab kiloweise bilder :q


----------



## Fangnix (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Fangnix
> Dann hast Du für Deinen Kompressor zuviel gelöhnt. Baumarktkompressoren sind zwar lauter aber deutlich besser geeignet weil sie einen Tank haben und Druckminderer, Wasserabscheider und vor allem mehr Druck. Bei dem verbrauch von Airbrush springt der Motor auch nicht sooooo oft an.


 
Mag sein, aber nun hab ich ihn#c. Druckminderer und Wasserabscheider hat der auch. Nur eben keinen Tank und zu wenig Power.

@holle
Hier hast du.


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271
hier ist der Link für Eure Fänge


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hättest auch mich fragen können. Ich habe 2 Kompressoren vom Baumarkt. Beide fast neuwertig


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Stipper07 ^^ schrieb:


> Bleibt die Öse dann auch in der Richtung wie sie war nach einem harten Drill oder muss man die dann wieder zurecht biegen ?
> 
> Mfg
> Stipper07 ^^



dachte ich auch, aber ich wars bereit in kauf zu nehmen, da ich bisher nicht wirklich viele fische auf wobbler gefangen habe. auch nicht auf gekaufte.
aber die ösen hats nicht verbogen, er lief danach genauso.

@holle. kommt drauf an, für meine verhältnisse war die aktion geradezu hektsch, der wackelt mit kopf und schwanz um die mitte. meine anderen wedeln nur müde mit dem heck. vielleicht  fang ich daher so wenig.

habe heute 5 weitere gewässert, 2 auf anhieb ok, 1 wohl nicht zu retten, 1 super, 1 braucht noch blei. ich bleibe dran

gute idee mit dem eigenbau-fang-thread #6


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl
wenn Du starke Aktion willst dann mach die Öse weit nach unten und dicht an den Körper. Dieser sollte etwas gekrümmt sein. Die Schaufel sollte dann nicht zu flach sein. So ein Wobbler wackelt meißt schon unnatürlich doll!!!


----------



## workflow (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@mordskerl...da du ja bestimmt auf große fische angelst wie ich sehe..investiere ruhig in guten V2A Edelstahldraht...der ist super fest und im nachhinein wenn du ihn gebogen hast sehr widerstandsfähig...das lohnt sich wirklich...der "normale draht" zb. verzinkter eisendraht ...ist zu weich und rostet schnell..
Du kriegst ihn günstig bei ebay...


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> @mordskerl...da du ja bestimmt auf große fische angelst wie ich sehe..investiere ruhig in guten V2A Edelstahldraht...




ääääh, bist du sicher dass du mich meinst? schau mal in den eigenbau-fang-thread...

meine dicken jerks haben alle schraubäsen oder 1,5 mm edelstahldraht. bei den balsa nehm ich aber lieber den weicheren messingdraht gerade weil ich oft mehrmals mit der zange an den ösen rumbiege, bis der wobb läuft. und da passiert es leider bei   edelstahl, dass der balsakörper platzt.


@bondex: weit unten und dicht an den körper ??? hast du ein foto?


----------



## workflow (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zitat: ääääh, bist du sicher dass du mich meinst? schau mal in den eigenbau-fang-thread...

meine dicken jerks haben alle schraubäsen oder 1,5 mm edelstahldraht. 

|uhoh:ja äääh ich hatte dich gemeint...#h

fand nur die öse  seltsam...die steht so extrem vom wobblerkopf ab...


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei dem neuen orange-silbernen kannst Du gut erkennen daß die Öse unterhalb der gedachten Mittelachse liegt. Die Buckelform läßt den Wobbler zusätzlich um die Achse kippeln.


----------



## Fangnix (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehen super aus
Wie hast du das Schuppenmuster gemacht? Sieht irgentwie nach Metallfeile aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du kennst Doch mein selbstgeschmiedetes Pfalzbein. Das habe ich gaaaanz glatt poliert. Damit lassen sich Prägungen super eindrücken. Damit sind die Kiemen geprägt. Der Wobblergrundkörper selber hatte also keine Kiemen und war absolut glatt. Die Schuppen habe ich mit einem Schraubenziehergriff draufgerollt.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sind die jetzt die mit der beschriebenen Alufolientechnik von dir oder doch mit Alu-Tape ?|kopfkrat
Sehn übrigens sehr schön aus.

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Diesmal habe ich Alutape benutzt


----------



## Fliegenfisch (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
Ist es unbedingt nötig die Tauchschaufel aus Lexan einzukleben oder könnte man die Tauchschaufel nicht gleich eingießen zB. bei Resingußwobblern?
Ich meine damit das die Schaufel auch aus Resin besteht.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## holle (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn die gussform aus metall oder einem anderen sehr harten zeugs ist würde es möglicherweise der genauigkeit wegen gehen. 
habs schon mit silikonformen probiert, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert weils die schaufel manchmal verzieht. ausserdem ist die tauchschaufel dann auch aus dem mit leichtfüllstoff gemischten harz und somit in diesen dünnen durchmessern mit dem material recht brüchig.


----------



## jobstei (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q
hab heute die wobbler von bondex erhalten, schaun super aus, richtige winzlinge, jetz muss ich nur noch ein wasserl auftreiben um die zu testen, großen danke nochmal
mtg jobstei
ps: sind die schwimmend?


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn da FL draufsteht sind sie schwimmend, SU für suspending (langsam sinkend oder schwebend je nach Wirbel) S steht für sinking. Ich hoffe ich bekomme bald einen Fangbericht mit Foto von Dir


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mal wieder gebastelt. Einige meiner neuen Wobbler habe ich mit Folie versehen und versucht mit Brush akzente zu setzen.


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch habe ich für einen Forellensee wo Drillinge verboten sind gleich mal einen Einzelhaken mit eingebaut. Ich habe mit geprägter und mit glatter Folie experimentiert. Kann mir vorstellen daß die Epox-Schicht auf der glatten Oberfläche nicht dauerhaft hält#c


----------



## Skorpion (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Björn,

ich beobachte deine Arbeiten schon seit langem. Aber diesmal hast du dich selber "übertroffen". Die miniWobbler sehen einfach perfekt aus. Wahnsinn :m


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Martin
Ich weiß aber nicht ob ein Einzelhaken ausreicht. Wie sieht das mit Fehlbissen aus? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht? |kopfkrat

Hier noch ein paar barschähnliche Gebilde


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist meine neue Fire-Tiger Kollektion  Fängt wohl eher Angler als Fische :q


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind noch welche ohne direktes natürliches Vorbild. Ich habe mit flüssigem Maskiermittel experimentiert


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielleicht wird die Saisonfarbe ja auch Giraffe oder Feuerbarsch :m


----------



## Pelznase (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Du kennst Doch mein selbstgeschmiedetes Pfalzbein. Das habe ich gaaaanz glatt poliert. Damit lassen sich Prägungen super eindrücken. Damit sind die Kiemen geprägt. Der Wobblergrundkörper selber hatte also keine Kiemen und war absolut glatt. Die Schuppen habe ich mit einem Schraubenziehergriff draufgerollt.




das muss ich unbedingt auch mal versuchen|supergri


----------



## workflow (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die meisten Nachahmer lockt das Unnachahmliche

dann einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!


----------



## Pelznase (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das nachmachen ist ja gewünscht, dafür sind die tutorials da. ich finde es nur schlimm, wenn so getan wird, als hätte sich der nachahmer was neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## D.K. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin Leute|wavey:
bin neu hier oh ******* :q ich sitze hier schon seid ner Woche und habe die 261 Seiten immer noch net durch gelesen aber is egal ihr habt mich so begeistert das ich mir jetz das Buch bestellt hab dieses von Hans Nordin und habe schon meinen ersten Jerkbait gemacht und ich bin mehr als Stolz drauf :vik:
wen ich ihn euch zeige wärdet ihr warscheinlich sagen oh man ist der ******* aber erinnert euch an euren ersten selbstgemachten Wobbler ich glaube da ward ihr mehr als Stolz !!!!!!!!!!!!!

der jerkbait is aber noch lange net fertig da muss noch ne Achse rein und HAken und der muss noch Lakiert werden !!!

ach übrigens Bondex weiße eigentlich wie dieses blau zeug jetz heiß das wie Stüropor is aber man kann es Schleifen uns sägen ???

wene wills kann ich es dir sagen mein Vater hat das Zeug und weiß auch wo man reichlich davon nach kaufen kann!!!

ach ja und echt klasse gemacht Leute #r#r#ran Barsch-zocker, Fangnix und vor allem Bondex einfach tolle Wobbler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DK
Danke für Dein Lob! Ich kenne das Zeug. Es heißt Styrodur. Habe da aber noch genug von. Habe mal 2 große dicke Platten davon aus dem Kanal gezogen. Das reicht erstmal noch ein Weilchen


----------



## D.K. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK Bondex ich würde gerne wisen wieso du so kleine Wobbler machst ? hast du ja mal irgendwo geschrieben das du welche machst die 3,5 cm lang sind oder so !

dan würde ich noch gerne wissen welche Farbe zum anmalen des Wobblers gut wäre mit Pinsel oder so nicht mit Airbrush. (wie viel würdest du für so eine Airbrush pistole augeben Kompressor hab ich)

woher bekomm ich eigentlich diesen 2k Lack ? und wie mach ich den Wobbler wieder zu ? wen ich in auf geschnitten hab und die Achse und das ganz Zeug reingemacht hab !|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DK
Ich finde im Sommer gibt´s kaum einen besseren Kunstköder als einen sehr kleinen Miniwobbler. Damit kann man alles fangen sogar Weißfische aber auch Hechte...alles ist da möglich

Als Farbe zum Bemalen mit dem Pinsel eignet sich Künstleracrylfarbe bestens. Die kann man beliebig mit Wasser verdünnen und so auch schichtweise lasierend arbeiten. Außerdem decken die Farben gut, sind lichtecht, wasserfest und auch noch günstig.

Für eine Pistole wirst Du so um die 50 Euro hinleen müssen. Schau mal bei Conrad Elektronik.

Den 2K Lack bekommst Du beim Autolackierer. Lesonal kann ich mit dem Expresshärter im Bundle empfehlen. Zur Not tut´s aber auch 1K Yachtlack von Clou.

Die anderen Fragen findest Du auf meiner Page beantwortet. Dort habe ich eine Step by Step Anleitung verfaßt wo alles genau erklärt ist.


----------



## Big Man (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute mal ne Frage, 

Ich habe vom Airbrush keine Ahnung und weis auch nicht ob ich nicht Talent frei in diesem Bereich bin.

Kann man als Anfänger so etwas zum Wobs lackieren nehmen?

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## D.K. (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist es günstiger Wobbler selber zu bauen als welche zu kaufen ??? 

was gibt ihr so für einen Wobbler im Laden aus (also einen gekauften) ich mein wen ihr einen kaufen würdet ?

Danke für die page !!!   einfach toll dass du das alles da zusammengefasst hast


----------



## silbi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Eigenbau aufwandt ca €5 (eher weniger)

gekauft so zwischen €10 und und €40 (absolute Grenze)


----------



## holle (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ silbi

wenn man, wie du, sich auf arbeit mal nebenbei und kostenlos eine aluform fräsen kann und damit wobbler giesst ist der aufwand ungefähr da wo du ihn veranschlagst. aber wenn man mit silikonformen arbeitet, das giessharz, farbe, epox und die arbeitszeit einrechnet kommt man auf die bis 50 euro die du für gekaufte veranschlagst. 

holzwobbler sind natürlich recht günstig herzustellen. allerdings sitzt man an denen arbeitszeitmässig auch länger und kommt somit auch wieder auf das geld...

meine meinung: selbstbau lohnt sich im endeffekt also nur für den selbst-bauer der seine eigene arbeitszeit investiert selbst.


----------



## D.K. (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also heißt das das es teurer ist oder was ???#c

Bondex kannst du auch mal bitte was dazu sagen.


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich baue die Wobbler nicht um Geld zu sparen. Mir macht das Basteln Spaß. Außerdem kann ich die Wobbler so bauen wie ich sie haben will. Man findet selten gute Miniwobbler, die auch noch gut laufen. Das Material ist nicht besonders teuer wenn ich selber baue. Wenn ich allerdings die Zeit rechne sind Kaufwobbler die günstigere Alternative schätze ich. Ich denke mal Materialwert entspricht den Unkosten für Drilling, Sprengring und Epoxid. Farben kann man da wohl kaum rechnen.


----------



## silbi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> @ silbi
> 
> wenn man, wie du, sich auf arbeit mal nebenbei und kostenlos eine aluform fräsen kann und damit wobbler giesst ist der aufwand ungefähr da wo du ihn veranschlagst. aber wenn man mit silikonformen arbeitet, das giessharz, farbe, epox und die arbeitszeit einrechnet kommt man auf die bis 50 euro die du für gekaufte veranschlagst.
> 
> ...



Die 5 Euros waren ohne die Form. Die Form kostet mit Harzsystem von Bacuplast ca 30 Euro. Hält aber dafür ewig (sofern man das Trennmittel richtig anwendet.) Ich arbeite wenn es die Zeit zulässt im moment an einer Form für nen Belly buster. Kostet bei uns im Laden €20. Da rechnet es sich absolut


----------



## D.K. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was machst du den mit dieser Form ???

gießt ihr da etwas ???

und Bondex die Zeit bei mir kostet nichts ich wollte nur gerne wissen wie viel es das ganze pro Wobbler ungefähr kostet.


----------



## Matchking (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich will mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Ich würde für einen Eigenbau-Wobbler so pauschal an Materialwert auf 1,50 - 2€ tippen.

Ich habe mir mal ne 50m Rolle 0,5er Dentaldraht gekauft - ca. 25€ (Bei einer Wobblergröße von 3,5cm verbrauche ich in etwa 6cm Draht. Also großzügig gerechnet 10 Cent)

Styrodur k.P. was so ne Platte kostet.
Habe mal nn haleb m² vom Kumpel bekommen-hält ewig.
Also vielleicht 5 Cent/Wobbler

Bleiblech zur Beschwerung gibts auch ür einen Appel und ein Ei
Das sind keine 5 Cent po Köder

Epoxyd kostet etwa 10 € und reicht für etwa 150-200 Wobbs - kommt drauf an wie sorgfältig oder auch nicht man damit umgeht.

Keine ahnung, was man für Lacke bezahlt.Ich habe meine von Björn bekommen -Danke nochmal dafür-(Aber wenn man mal zum Lackierer geht und fragt, ob der Reste hat, dann kann man sicher auch mal was günstig abgreifen - ein 5er für die Kaffeekasse-)

Minisprengringe sind meiner Meinung nach das kostenintensivste 
Wenn man die lütschen Dinger überhaupt irgendwo findet 
Ich habe durch Zufall von einem Bekannten mal ne kline Tüte von einer swedischen Firma bekommen haben 2,50€ gekostet 10 Stck.

Haken nehme ich bünierte VMC Drillinge da kosten 10 Stck glaub ich 1,80 €

Den Zeitaufwand berechne ich auch nicht.
Dann wäre es sicherlich billiger sich welche zu kaufen.
Aber die Freude beim Fangerfolg ist riesig wenn man mit dem ersten selbstgewerkelten Unikat die ersten Fische überlistet.
Und außerdem macht es auch total spaß zuzusehen, wie aus einem unförmlichen Klumpen Styrodur ein super fängiger Mini entsteht.

Sooooo,.....
ich verabschiede mich dann mal für dieses Jahr.
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich frohe, gesunde, erfolgreiche und am wichtigsten ein fischreiche Jahr 2008


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke das teure sind die Drillinge wenn man gute benutzt. für Miniwobbler vielleicht 50 Cent/Stk 
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und Petri Heil für 2008


----------



## D.K. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke jetz endlich mal hat mich jemand ein bisschen besser beraten und auch guten rutsch


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

es kommt ja auch drauf an was für Wobbler Du baust. Wie groß die sind, wieviele Drillinge Du anbringst. Ob Du gießt oder schnitzt. Ich habe auch schon Wobbler mit 24 Karat Blattgold oder Silber vergoldet und versilbert. Dann wirds auch etwas teurer


----------



## D.K. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh man Bondex :q ok jetzt übertreibmal nicht ne ich will es eigentlich ganz einfach machen ich bin ein Schüler und nicht so viel Geld ich werde meine Wobbler nur schnitzen aus Kiefer meistens das bekomm ich umsonst oder auch manchmal aus Styrodur das bekomm ich auch umsonst ich werde sie von 4-25 cm groß machen und naja wer hätte es gedacht ich benutze 1-3 Drillinge als Achse benutze dan einfachen Stahl oder Zink draht jenachdem und bei der Farbe da werde ich Autolack benutzen oder Acryl und als kleber benutze ich dan dieses Epoxy.

Bondex kannst mir es noch mal bitte etwas genauer erklären das mit dem Epoxy was macht man damit ? wie funkrioniert das ?
hat die Farbe irgendwas mit diesem Epoxy zu tuhen ? 
was heißt das 2 Komponenten und aus welchen Komponenten?
und woher bekomm ich es ?


ich wünsch euch ein freues neues Jahr und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Matchking (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich übernehme das mal mit der Erklärung zum Epoxyd.
Also bekommen tust du es bei "Conrad Elektronik"
Es kostet in etwa 10€
Genau heißt es 5 min Epoxyd.
Sprich es soll eine Tropfzeit von 5min haben (Meiner Meinung nach lässt es sich aber nur etwa 3min verarbiten.
Es besteht aus 2 Komponenten (Harz & Härter)
Die musst du im Verhältniss 1:1 ordentlich mischen.Beim Mischen wird das Epoxyd erst etwas milchig wenn das wieder weg geht dann hast du genug gemischt oder besser gesagt verrührt mit nem Zahntocher mache ich es meist.
Aber du darfst es auch nicht zu hastig machen, dann rührst du zu viele Luftblasen unter und beim Auftragen des Epoxyd wird die Oberfläche des Wobblers nicht so schön.
Die Färbung ist zihmlich Klar beim Auhärten bekommt es einen leicht gelben Farbton zu musst beim Auftragen immer drauf achten ds der Wobbler in Bewegung ist, da das Epoxyd sonst zu stark vrläuft und der Wobb-Körper unförmlich wird.
Miner Meinung nach ist das 5min Epoxyd aber nur für kleinere Wobbler geignet da es schnell fest ird und du am Anfng zum vernünftign lückenlosen Epoxieren die komplette Tropfzeit brauchen wirst. Es gibt das Epoxyd aber auch mit einer Tropfzeit von etwa 50min.
Dann musst du dir nur einen Discokugelmotor besorgen und denn Wobb irgendwie einspannen damit er immer in Bewegung ist und die Körperstruktur gleichmäßig bleibt.


----------



## D.K. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok Danke Matchking!!! 
und was soll ich machen wen ich größere Wobbler machen will ?
und ab wie vielen cm ist ein Wobbler für dich groß ?


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja Matchking hat das nicht schlecht geschrieben. Für mich geht ein großer Wobbler ab 6-7cm los. Bei noch größeren Wobblern müßtest Du ein anderes Prinzip anwenden. Da Du ohnehin aus Holz baust, benötigst Du auch keine festigende Hülle aus Epoxy. Da reicht auch einfach nur grundieren, lackieren und mit Lack  versiegeln. Oder Du mußt die Wobbler, genau wie die anderen hier, in einer Form komplett gießen.


----------



## Big Man (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute seid mal so nett und sagt was zu diesem Airbrushset



Big Man schrieb:


> Hallo Leute mal ne Frage,
> 
> Ich habe vom Airbrush keine Ahnung und weis auch nicht ob ich nicht Talent frei in diesem Bereich bin.
> 
> ...



Leider ist das Angebot weg zumindest ist der Link nicht mehr da. Schade denn das Teil gibt es noch bei Kaufland.

Falls noch einer was dazu sagen kann bzw das Ding kennt könnt ihr ja was dazu schreiben ansonsten hat es sich erledigt.


----------



## D.K. (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

willkommen im Jahr 2008:vik::vik::vik:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

und ein weiteres und erfolgreiches Petri Heil für das neue Jahr 

und natürlich viel Glück beim Eigenbau !!!


----------



## Matchking (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tach Boardies! Auch ich wünsche euch ein frohes und fischreiches Neues!

@ D.K.
Bondex hat ja schon deine Frage beantwortet.
Der kennt sich noch ein bisschen dolle viel besser aus als ich.
Ich lerne auch von Ihm.
Wenn du es richtig erlernen willst, dann hau ihn einfach mal an.
Wir haben uns auch mal zum Basteln getroffen.


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jepp es war ein sehr netter Kontakt. Das sollten wir nochmal wiederholen. Die Gasbuddel ist wieder aufgetankt und die Heizprobleme in der Anglerkiste haben sich damit erledigt. Holz isat auch noch genügend da. Allerdings wird das mit dem abschließenden Fischen nichts wegen Eis und der Schonzeit. Abdul hat auch Lust bekundet. Vielleicht könnte diesmal gebrusht werden...


----------



## Matchking (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das wäre natürlich ne klasse Sache.
Momentan quäle ich mich noch mit nem lütschen Pinsel
mit so ein paar Härchen ab.
Ab was solls.
Wer fängt hat sein Handwerk verstanden würde ich sagen.
Müsste man sich nochmal kuruschließen nur momentan sieht es bei mir miot der Zeit ein bisschen schlecht aus.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch ein frohes neues von mir.

mit der letzten lieferung vom modellbauversand war neben den kugellagern und anderem schönen zeug auch mal wieder ein brett balsa dabei. hab ich gestaunt. das balsa das ich bisher hatte war ein grobfaseriges brett, mit der feile kaum zu bearbeiten, dafür im nullkommanix zerbröselt. dieses brett war der grund, warum ich nie balsawobbler baute! und das neue: ganz feinfaserig, deutlich fester, ein genuss zum verarbeiten. und wohl doppelt so schwer! habe gerade meinen ersten zweiteiligen grundiert und 2 minis.

was ich denjenigen, die wie ich nur gelegentlich mal wobbler bauen damit sagen will: es gibt offenbar bei balsaholz gewaltige qualitätsunterschiede. ich werde die 4 verbleibenden freien tage sicherlich das halbe brett verbasteln.

testresultate kommen wenn das sch...eis endlich weg ist. aber draussen sinds schon wieder -1.


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stimmt, Balsa ist wirklich nicht gleich Balsa. Die gleichen Unterschiede findet man aber wohl bei fast allen Hölzern und Naturstoffen, z. B. Kork, (Baum)Pilze...


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

frage an die experten: einige meiner kreationen haben neuerdings einen weisslichen schleier. sind das feinste risse, in die wasser eingedrungen ist? nur die, die schon wasserkontakt hatten sind weiß. das ist kein belag, lässt sich nicht wegreiben oder -schmirgeln. ist im oder unter dem epoxy.

was ist das, wie vermeide ich das?

danke!


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Stimmt, Balsa ist wirklich nicht gleich Balsa. Die gleichen Unterschiede findet man aber wohl bei fast allen Hölzern und Naturstoffen, z. B. Kork, (Baum)Pilze...




Hmmmmh, ein Baumpilzwobbler .....

ich geh mal eben in den garten zu der gefällten birke...


----------



## Matchking (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es kann sein,dass du das Epoxyd nicht genug vermischt hast.
Mein epoxyd wird beim mischen auch erst milchig und wird dann wieder klar wenn es gut vermischt ist.
Aber es kann auch sein, dass beim Mischungsverhältnis was schief gegangen ist,dann bekommst du das milchige auch nicht weg.Abr wnn du die richtige Festigleit ereichst ist es ja eigntlich egal.Du haust doch soiso Lack drüber, oder???


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

missverständnis. 

das epoxy ist nach dem trocknen glasklar und -hart. solange bis sie irgendwann mit wasser in berührung kommen. 

meine theorie: beim werfen, hängerläsen und so petrus will drillen gibt es feinste risse, da läuft wasser rein.

meine "vitrinenwobbler" bleiben ewig klar, die laufen nicht an.

woran liegts?


----------



## Pelznase (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das milchige kommt davon, dass das epoxid mit dem wasser reagiert, weil es nicht durchgehärtet ist. bei meinem epoxid, das von behnke, wird eine anwendung erst ab einer temperatur von 18° empfohlen. unter 18° wirds nicht richtig hart...
wenn du richtig gemischt hast, kann es nur daran liegen, das es dem epoxid zu kalt wurde. wenn das epoxid zb. 12 stunden bei 21° trocknete und es dann kälter als 18° wurde, dann hört es auf zu trocknen und kann bei kontakt mit wasser milchig werden. hab keine ahnung, ob es nachdem es mal zu kalt wurde, noch richtig trocknen kann, aber auf jeden fall kann man es mit sandpapier anrauen und nochmal ne neue schicht epoxid drauf geben. danach sollten die milchigen stellen auch weg sein.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jopp, danke pelznase, das wird es sein. ich hab auch das von behnke und schaffe in meiner unbeheizten kellerwerkstatt bei derzeit 7 °C. zum aushärten häng ich die tierchen zwar in den heizungskeller, aber oft erst nach ein paar stunden, wenn der epoxy schon etwas zäher ist.

Danke!


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn Du Baumpilze verwenden willst mußt Du sie aber vorher richtig gut trocknen. Beim Bearbeiten des Amadou solltest Du eine Staubmaske tragen. Dabei entsteht sehr feiner Staub, der vielleicht Sporen enthält die giftig sein können (weiß ich aber nicht genau). Der Vorteil der Pilze ist das geringe Gewicht und es läßt sich sehr gut schleifen. Außerdem ist das Material äußerst zäh und hat kaum Maserung. 

Meine Wobbler laufen auch erst an wenn Wasser dran kommt. Das liegt meistens daran, daß ich zu wenig Härter untergemischt habe. Die Wobbler welche ich lackiere haben allerdings niemals dieses Problem.


----------



## workflow (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das hängt mit der raumtemperatur zusammen 100% war bei mir auch so...das dosieren der komponenten macht man ja mit einwegspritzen da kann normalerweise nichts schiefgehen...


----------



## FrankWoerner (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so nun habe ich mich auch mal an den Wobblerbau gewagt. der Kern ist Balsa getränkt in einem Nitroschnellschleifgrund, Grundiert mit Acrylvorlack 3mal, und mit Glitter farblich ausgestattet und zu letzt mit 3 schichten Epoxy versiegelt. die tauchschaufel sin aus Kupfer.

Nun ob sie fische fangen oder nicht werde ich dann noch sehen aber so kitschig wie die geworden sind grauts da bestimmt jeden hecht davor.|peinlich|peinlich


Neben her habe ich noch ein paar Blinkerplättchen gedengelt und auch mit Glitter verzeirt und mit Epoxy beschichtet.

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinung zu den Dingern.

Schreib was ihr meint ich vertrag viel |supergri|supergri


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Was hast den da für ein geiles Köderkarussel kannst da bitte noch ein paar Bilder davon machen und reinstellen?

Gruß


----------



## FrankWoerner (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber sicher doch......

Das hab ich mir mal so nach und nach zusammen geschustert. die beiden aufnahmen sind verschiebbar und lasen sich in wenigen Minuten umbauen zu einer drehbaren vorrichtung habe auch spitzen dafür um etwas zwischen zwei spitzen einzuspannen. Muß denn halt die motoren abbauen.


----------



## FrankWoerner (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch ein paar....


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das Köderrad find ich auch geil^^

Hier noch mein neues Projekt...
Die Schablone ist von Koederdesign.de wo ihr euch ruhig mal beteildigen könntet...
Also bis dann..


----------



## Pelznase (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boah, wat ne maschine, ist ja fast schon ne drehbank. und ich gurke mit meinem wackeligen holzgebilde rum.......


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Opa hat mir immer gesagt "ohne gescheits Werkzeug kannscht au kei gscheite Arbeit macha"

und recht hat er ....:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Pelznase (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wohl wahr. aber man kann auch mit kanonen auf spatzen schiessen - das hab ich von meinem opa.


----------



## surfer93 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sooooo...
Heute war es endlich so weit, udn ich traf mich mit einem Bekannten, der sehr viel an seiner Modelleisenbahn bastelt.
Ich dachte er könnte mir ein bisschen helfen, was auch gut war^^
Gester bekam ich mein Abachi Holz, aber mein Bekannter hatte noch so was Ähnliches wie das Styrodur, was Bondex auch benutzt.
Hier das Ergebnis. Nich so berauschend, aber fürs erste.. Leider hatte ich nicht so viele Farben, den nächten werd ich versuch im Alu design zu gestalten^^


----------



## FrankWoerner (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase  da hat er vollkommen recht.

ich wollt mir nur kein "klapper gestell bauen" und aus rumliegenden Materialien hat es sich so nach und nach die "fastdrehbank" ergeben. und´ich muß sagen mir gefällt sie ganz gut. habe noch so ein paar ideen wie man es vielicht multifunkionaler gestalten könnte....   aber jetzt werden wir glaub ich grad a bissle offtopic...


----------



## FrankWoerner (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was ist eigendlich mit meienm beiden wobblern?? das ist bis jetzt noch kein Wort verloren gegangen. gibt es keine Kritik??

Würde mich über ein feedback sehr freuen....


----------



## Fliegenfisch (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus

Na ja zu deinen Wobblern. 
Mal ne offene Meinug von mir etwas zuviel Glitzer.
Ich persönlich habe festgestellt das zuviel Glitzer auch schrecken kann.
Aber lass dich wegen meiner persönlichen Meinung nicht abhalten weitere zu bauen und hier reinzustellen.

Warscheinlich kannst mit den Wobbs auch Fische fangen.

Ich habe ja auch nie geglaubt das man mit Firetiger Desing Hechte fangen kann bis ich selber welche damit gefangen habe.

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke das Glitter stört die Räuber nicht. Hast Du die Dinger denn schon mal gewässert? Wie laufen sie? Wie tief? Schwimmen die? Wie groß? Ansonsten ist die Form ganz ok, wenn auch nicht meine favourisierte, aber jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.

@Surfer
die sehen doch geil aus. Die Oberfläche könnte etwas schöner werden aber von den Proportionen her sollten sie laufen wenn die Achse gerade und mittig eingesetzt ist.


----------



## Pelznase (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, ist schon was feines, das du da hast. hätte auch gern die möglichkeit dinge drehen oder fräsen zu lassen. nur so aufwändig hätte ichs net gemacht.
persönlich hätte ich mir lieber ein geschlossens system mit lampe oder heizung gemacht und weniger arbeit in das eigentlich gerüst gesteckt.  aber wenn es funzt, ist es auch egal.

ps: was heisst hier offtopic? das gilt nur bei "verkaufsträchtigen" threads;()




FrankWoerner schrieb:


> @ pelznase  da hat er vollkommen recht.
> 
> ich wollt mir nur kein "klapper gestell bauen" und aus rumliegenden Materialien hat es sich so nach und nach die "fastdrehbank" ergeben. und´ich muß sagen mir gefällt sie ganz gut. habe noch so ein paar ideen wie man es vielicht multifunkionaler gestalten könnte....   aber jetzt werden wir glaub ich grad a bissle offtopic...


----------



## surfer93 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @Surfer
> die sehen doch geil aus. Die Oberfläche könnte etwas schöner werden aber von den Proportionen her sollten sie laufen wenn die Achse gerade und mittig eingesetzt ist.



Hab sie grad ausprobiert, und bin total beeindruckt! Laufen richtig klasse. Ja, die Oberfläche vom unteren ist mieserabel, ich weiß^^ Bin im Moment grad dabei den dritten zu basteln. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich es hinbekommen, das der Wobbler größere bewegungen macht, und nicht nur so ganz schnell hin und her?


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex
naja das muß ich noch unbedingt noch ausprobiern. bin da aber bis jetzt noch nicht zu gekommen! sche... winterzeit. geh zurzeit bei nacht und komme bei nacht wieder heim. am WE vieleicht. der Badewannen test war schon viel versprechend was die Aktion betrifft, soll heißen wobbeln tun sie schon mal.

Ausgebleit habe ich sie so das sie noch schwimmen. der schlankere ist aber sehr kopflastig geworden, denke aber das macht nicht viel aus.

Das viele Glitzer kommt daher weil ich da an so ein schnäppchen zufällig vorbei gekommen bin und habe mal kräftig mit von dem zeug.  Und meine Airbrush kommt erst diese oder nächste Woche mit der Post. habe es nimmer ausgehalten und wollt die einfach fertigmachen.


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase

das ist ja echt ne klasse idee..... nur wird das Epoxydharz bei wärme flüssiger und nicht fester.... habe ich schon feststellen müssen#q#q

dann könnte man das geschlossene system mit heizung für lacke nehmen nur das man da dann auch für frischluft sorgen muß wegen den lösemitteldämpfen denke die könnten das ablüften und trocknen des werkstückes stören oder beieinflußen in so einer engen Kammer....oder nicht....????

Man könnte doch mal so eine art brainstorming veranstalten was es noch so alles für klasse ideen gibt....!!


----------



## Pelznase (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist nicht meine idee. auf tackleunderground gibt es solche schränke zu sehen.
ja es wird flüssiger - bei meinen angestrebten temperaturen aber nicht zu sehr.
glaub epoxid hat keine lösungsmittel, da gast nix, darum braucht man eine lüftung nur, um keinen wärmestau zu bekommen.
find, wärmer als 35° solls garnicht werden. konstant 22° wär mir sogar lieber, bei meinem rythmus, die dinger einzupinseln. die nächste schicht soll nämlich noch drauf kommen, wenn die dadrunter liegende noch nicht zu 100% trocken ist. bei 22° kommt so die neue schicht schon nach ca. 12h. drauf.

den grössten vorteil sehe ich darin, dass die schichten epoxid sich erstens noch verbinden und zweitens die schichten gleich hart werden. was den mantel insgesamt unanfälliger macht, da sich die schichten nicht so schnell voneinander lösen. denn epoxid wird, so wie es aussieht, bei unterschiedlichen temperaturen auch unterschiedlich hart und auch dick. unterschiedlich dick werden sie aufgrund der verschieden viskostäten. darum besser eine konstante temperatur bei jeder schicht epoxid.

bei weicheren rutenlack/epoxid hat man solchen probleme übrigens nicht.


----------



## workflow (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so bin etwas faul und habe leider kaum zeit zum basteln...aber ein wenig habe ich doch gebastelt...sind aber noch nicht fertig


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Workflow
Schöne Dinger! Ist der untere Wobbler auch mit Silberfolie gemacht und dann lackiert oder sind das Goldpartikel? Was hast Du da als Augen genommen?

hier mal ein paar große Wobbler für die Winterfischerei. die sind so um die 4cm lang|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für den Forellensee habe ich jetzt auch mal welche mit 2 Drillingen gebaut damit die Fische garantiert hängenbleiben. Besonderst bei Saiblingen ist das vielleicht hilfreich weil ich oft Aussteiger dieser Gattung hatte wenn sie ihr Maul im Drill immer so weit aufreißen und sich dann schütteln.


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gedeckte Brauntöne waren mal wieder angesagt. Diesmal aber etwas dunkler als die, die ich mit dem Pinsel bemalt hatte und nicht ganz so warm im Ton. Natürlich auch die Winterwaffe in weiß ist wieder dabei. Die waren mir tatsächlich ausgegangen. Die habe ich mit einem und mit 2 Drillingen gebaut.|wavey:


----------



## workflow (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke...das sind holographie sowie goldpartikel die kriegte ich zum glück endlich mal...die weihnachtszeit hat da sicher geholfen...darunter natürlich alutape


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist das so ein goldpigment in Pulverform?

Hier sind die schon lange versprochenen Microwobbler. Die sind zum Fischen sicher nicht mehr geeignet. Also ich denke nicht daß die vernünftig laufen. Bei der Größe geht´s ohnehin auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit. Die Schaufel würde beim Fischen wohl ausbrechen oder die Ösen würden sich lösen weil einfach zu wenig Material übrig bleibt


----------



## Pelznase (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

knopfaugen mag ich auch. hab mir auch grad neue gemacht. dieser stick ist noch nicht fertig, weil er etwas aufwendiger ist und ich was neues ausprobiere.


----------



## holle (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schönes teil. schlagmetall-optik a la lachsy? schaut nach wischeffekt aus. erst silber, dann braun drüber und wischen. 

wieso machst du dir die augen selbst? gibt doch halbperlen aus acryl usw recht günstig in bastelläden. die irisierenden schwarzen schauen gut aus.


----------



## Pelznase (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum soll ich augen kaufen? hab immer epoxid übrig und wenn man fertigaugen hat, ist man so festgelegt.


----------



## Qualitynine (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich des Behnke 601 Epoxyds.

Ist das Harz bei euch auch so zähflüssig?
Wenn es mit dem Härter (der ziemlich dünnflüssig ist) gemischt ist geht es aber wieder...

Gruß
Q9


----------



## Fliegenfisch (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Wenn das Harz zähflüssig ist kannst du es erwärmen ( Wasserbad Fön usw. ) nur nicht zu warm machen 25°  ist ne gute Temp. sonnst verkürzt sich die Verarbeitungszeit.
Ausserdem ergibt zu kaltes Epoxid keine schöne Oberfläche.

Gruß


----------



## Pelznase (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi,
das ist ganz normal beim behnkeharz. es wird (wurde?) ja auch als zähflüssiger auf deren seite beschrieben. dadurch werden die einzelnen schichten dicker und das versiegeln braucht weniger arbeitsgänge. deshalb erwärme ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

habe mal wieder gaaaanz kleine gebastelt. Hier die Bilder


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die größten davon sind etwa 2cm lang


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier sieht man sie mal am Vergleich zu ganz kleinen Kaugummis (also nicht diese Bollerdinger aus dem Automaten) :m
Aber der Lauf ist tadellos. Ich habe immer nur Probleme bei Tiefläufern denen genug Leben zu verschaffen. #c


----------



## Pelznase (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

2 recht bunte barsche für den sommer - farbe ist hart an der grenze im klaren wasser. die aktion ist genau das richtige für sommer-träge räuber.:q
sind wie in meinem alu-tutorial gemacht nur eben mit mehr airbrush.


----------



## Pelznase (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

probiere grad herum. hier mal ein bild von einer flanke.


----------



## holle (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr *schön* ! #6


----------



## workflow (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr realistisch jörg!...das wird bestimmt locken+rocken 08!:vik:


----------



## Fliegenfisch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Sowas ähnliches wie pelznase hab ich auch gerade in Arbeit.

hier mal 3 Bilder


----------



## Pelznase (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx.

stimmt, kommt der natur schon recht nahe. ist aber nicht grad etwas für jeden wobb, weil zu aufwändig. zwischendurch tut sowas aber mal gut.

ff, schöne tiefe!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi

Achso ist nur Farbe ( Schmincke Airbrush ) keine Folie.


----------



## Pelznase (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab rusty grad vom rad genommen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich kann immer nur wieder den hut ziehen vor dieser kleinkunst. und beschämt auf meine kreationen sehen.
hatte gestern meinen ersten richtig gut laufenden gliederwobbler beim 5. wurf hängenlassen, ich hätt können schwimmen gehen. später noch einen tiefläufer. und der einzige hecht des tages ging dann auch noch auf einen ordinären kauf-blinker... den ich später natürlich auch noch opferte.


----------



## Pelznase (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

solche tag kenne ich auch.
2006, erster gusswobb mit grosser schaufel fertig. teste und zupple vorne ein bisschen rum. denke dann, dass er gut läuft und freue mich aufs angeln. werfe weit aus, der wind drückt die schnur in einen baum. schnur hing über eine alten nackten ast.
versuch den wobbler dann über den ast schwingen zu lassen. komme auch über den ast drüber, nur mit zuviel schwung, so dass er sich an einen höheren ast ganz langsam fast in zeitlupe gewickelt hat. den bekam ich nicht mehr zurück. jetzt sehe ich den wobbler immer an diesem baum hängen und es ärgert mich dann immer wieder. da kann man doch besser einen köder durch einen hänger versenken!


----------



## hannesx (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Hier sieht man sie mal am Vergleich zu ganz kleinen Kaugummis (also nicht diese Bollerdinger aus dem Automaten) :m
> Aber der Lauf ist tadellos. Ich habe immer nur Probleme bei Tiefläufern denen genug Leben zu verschaffen. #c


Hallo Bondex,
da habe ich als Neumitglied ja gleich einen Experten für Wobbler gefunden!!!
Das sind die schönsten Kleinwobbler, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Glückwunsch zu so viel Handfertigkeit.
Da ich mich für das Thema Wobblerbau ebenfalls interessiere, aber sicher nicht das Geschick für solch tolle Arbeiten habe, möchte ich Wobbler giessen.
Frage: Gibt es einen passenden Giesswerkstoff zum Giessen in Metall- oder Silikonformen, der nach dem Guss relativ schnell erhärtet?
Für ein paar Tipp`s oder Denkanstösse schon jetzt vielen Dank.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Süden.
J.Krauß


----------



## bigcalli (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hannesx: hier steht eigendlich schon fast alles was du brauchst drin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1742707&postcount=3594


----------



## Fliegenfisch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus

@ hannesx

Ja zum gießen verwende ich RESIN ( Polyuretan ) kannst mal bei e..y oder so schauen.
Resin härtet je nach Hersteller in 20- 60 Minuten aus. Aber halt dann musst du es noch liegen lassen, das Material muss noch ausgasen.

Da ist also nix drin mit gießen am Morgen und Fischen mit dem neuen Wobbler am Abend.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## holle (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



hannesx schrieb:


> Hallo Bondex,
> da habe ich als Neumitglied ja gleich einen Experten für Wobbler gefunden!!!
> Das sind die schönsten Kleinwobbler, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Glückwunsch zu so viel Handfertigkeit.
> Da ich mich für das Thema Wobblerbau ebenfalls interessiere, aber sicher nicht das Geschick für solch tolle Arbeiten habe, möchte ich Wobbler giessen.
> ...



irgendwie ist das ein irrglaube. man ist handwerklich nicht begabt also giesst man seine wobbler... :g
wer keinen wobbler schnitzen kann, kann auch nicht unbedingt einen giessen. denn dazu gehört ausser dem giessen noch einiges andere von der tauchschaufel bis zur öse. vom formenbau ganz zu schweigen.

zum giessmaterial habe ich und andere hier schon seeehr oft was geschrieben. ich gebe zu es macht mühe und kostet zeit sich das thema durchzulesen oder mit der such-option nach beiträgen zu suchen. aber das man sich mühe macht setze ich mal voraus. ebensolche mühe, zeit und lehrgeld hats gekostet die geeigneten materialien herauszufinden. und hier brauchst du nur mühe und zeit da andere schon lehrgeld bezahlt haben und dir nach den experimenten die materialien auf dem goldenen tablett hier im thema präsentieren. 

also bitte suchen


----------



## peterws (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*@hannesx

Das wären mal zwei Seiten, die Dir sehr helfen könnten:
*
www.jbaitz.de
http://wobblerbau.wo.funpic.de


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ hannesx 
Erstmal wilkommen hier im Wobblerthreat und an Board des Anglerboards. Dann vielen Dank für das Lob. Meine Wobbler sind allerdings nicht gegossen sondern alle geschnitzt. Ich denke aber das ist ähnlich aufwändig wie das Gießen auch. Wie Holle schon gesagt hat muß man erst die Formen gut hinbekommen, was sicher viel handwerkliches Geschick vorraussetzt. Die Bemalung ist ein weiterer Punkt der viel Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert. Achsen biegen und Tauchschaufeln basteln, Augen symetrisch einbauen... für alles braucht man ein Händchen. Es ist wohl nicht zu erwarten, daß gleich der erste Wobbler der Knaller wird. Das ist ja auch nicht die Frage, denn nieman hier baut nur einen Wobbler. Mit der Zeit werden die Ergebnisse wie bei jeder anderen Arbeit immer besser. Du solltest es einfach mal probieren. Dazu ist es wirklich sinnvoll mal in diesem Threat zu schmökern und sich Anregungen zu beschaffen.


----------



## maesox (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mußte ehrlichgesagt mächtig schlucken als ich @Pelznase´s Lackierarbeiten speziell bei seinen Wobblern im Barschdekor gesehen habe !!! woooow,optisch vom feinsten !!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn ich das sehe vergeht mir die Lust an meinen 14cm Modellen überhaupt weiter zu machen.....#d


Auch Bondex`Bonsai`s sind absolut sahne!!!#6Respekt !!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Pelznase (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na, baut ruhig weiter und seht die sachen hier als motivation. niemand braucht sich schämen. das grösste ist doch, dass man was selbst macht- heute alles andere als selbstverständlich und dadruch auch was besonders!


----------



## FrankWoerner (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

3999.......


----------



## FrankWoerner (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

4000......

sorry konnte net wiederstehen.....:vik::vik:


----------



## workflow (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das sehe ich genauso...nichts ist spannender als auf einen selbst gebauten wobbler zu fangen...oder einem anderen angler auf die frage woher man diesen wobbler hat zu entgegnen den gibt es nirgends zu kaufen |supergri


----------



## Pelznase (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, da kann man schon dolle dinger erleben.

"hö, selbst gemacht? wie jetzt?" 
"ja, so mit meinen beiden händen...:q"


----------



## Qualitynine (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich durch eure Tipps das Behnke Epoxyd 601 zum versiegeln benutze (vielen dank für den Tipp, geht echt gut),
wollte ich nun fragen inwieweit ihr deren Epoxy "Kleber" 300 zum kleben empfehlen könnt ( Schraubösen / Stahlachsen / Blei/..)

Welchen Härter dafür würdet ihr empfehlen.

Im Vergleich zu Uhu etc. bekommt man bei Behnke doch wesentlich mehr fürs Geld...

Gruß
Q9

PS
Die ersten Photos sind in Arbeit...


----------



## holle (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit dem behnke 300er kleber hab ich keine erfahrung. ich nehme zum verkleben den behnke 5-minuten-epoxi mit dazugehöriger komponente.


----------



## Pelznase (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab zwar etwas mehr fertig, aber immer wenn ich heim komme, wirds dunkel. so bleiben nur kunstlichtpics. bei den kleinen wobbs, nehm ich übrigens auch gekaufte glubscher. das tu ich mir dann auch nimma an.


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase.......das ist ja ein turbogeiles teil...respekt


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kan mich dem nur anschliessen!!!!

Ein wunderschönes Teil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


Bin immer noch an der Form.Der Prototyp ist aber fertig!!!


----------



## Pelznase (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx,

einen neuen gusswobb brauch ich auch. hab das zu 70% fertige modell schon fast ein jahr rumliegen:/


----------



## -qwertz- (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi

jungs ich brauche eure hilfe

ich hab jetzt 2 kleine Wobbler aus balsa gebaut und das problem is einer will net laufen und jetzt frag ich mich natürlich warum???

der obere läuft ja allerdings der längere net 

woran könnte es vll liegen?? hab schon andere tauchschaufel versucht aber wer will net laufen welche vorraussetzungen muss man haben das der wobbler läuft???


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin nur noch am grübeln,welches Material ich zum gießen nehme. normales Epoxidharz oder Resin |kopfkrat

Microballons kommen auf jedenfall rein,da der Wobbler wenn möglich schweben soll.

Tendiere zu Resin mit MB. Was meint ihr??


----------



## Pelznase (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

resin. hab noch nie gelesen, dass jmd epoxid zum giessen von ködern nimmt.



die schaufel ist zu flach. wenn du die nach unten biegen kannst, dann könnte er auch laufen. oder du baust eine neue schaufel steiler ein.
diese schaufel hat ja schon den winkel von nem tiefläufer und bei denen liegen die ösen auf der schaufel.
voraussetzung ist einfach genug druck auf die schaufel zu bekommen bzw. die schaufel muss dem wasser genug widerstand bieten.




-qwertz- schrieb:


> hi
> 
> jungs ich brauche eure hilfe
> 
> ...


----------



## Pelznase (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hätte die schaufel wohl so gemacht.


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke auch die Schaufel ist zu flach. Bei der Größe erzeugt die Ströhmung nicht genügend Druck auf den Köder. Wenn Du einen Tiefläufer mit flacher Schaufel bauen willst, dann muß die Schaufel deutlich größer sein. Bei Flachläufern hingegen reicht oft schon eine gaaaanz kleine Schaufel weil sie durch ihre Stellung zur Ströhmung ausreichend Widerstand erzeugt.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Ich hab mal meine neuen Colne ferig gemacht.

Bilder sagen mehr wie tausend Worte.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch welche


----------



## holle (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow! das sind ja riiiiichtig gute clone geworden. von cobb über hybrida bis grandma.   #6 sehr schöne teile #r

gnade den hechten


----------



## malnixfänger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,

ich bau auch wobbler, zwar aus balsaholz aber egal.
meine frage bezieht sich auf die bemalung. wie bekommt ihr das so geil genial hin??meine sehen eher so komisch aus. habt ihr ein paar tipps??

mfg felix


----------



## perchcatcher (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Echt Scharfte teile :m

Ich bin auch gerade dabei hab nur mal ne frag wie befestigt man am besten die Ösen ? Wie macht ihr es ?


----------



## Pelznase (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein beispiel dafür, dass sich gute farbe lohnt!
was ist das für ein braun auf den ersten bildern? vielleicht sepiabraun+metallicfluid?


ps: jetzt kannste du ja langsam mit eigenen formen anfangen!


----------



## Fangnix (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@malnixfänger
Die meisten benutzten Airbrush, damit lassen sich die besten Ergebnisse erziehlen. Über dir richtigen Airbrushes wurde in diesem und  anderen Wobblerbauthreads schon viel gesagt, also verzichte ich auf Wiederhohlungen. Nur so viel, komm nicht auf den Gedanken, dir ein Billiggerät anschafen und erstklassige Ergebnisse erziehlen zu wollen .

@perchcatcher
Ösen nur bei Hartholz verwenden, dann sollten sie möglichst lang sein und mit Epoxi-Harz eingeklebt werden. Bei weicheren Hölzern oder Styrodur unbedingt durchgehende Achsen verwenden!!! Aber es wurde in diesem Thread alles schon mehrfach beschrieben, sowohl die Befestigung von Ösen als auch der Wobblerbau mit durchgehenden Achsen. Musst nur ein wenig suchen .
Gruß


----------



## jirgel (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase 

Wenn du erlaubst ich hätte da bitte eine Frage aus was machst du deine Wobbler ? 

Und wie verdammt noch mal bekommst so ein Finish hin :q *neidischbin*

Und an ALL 

Wenn es denn Threat nicht geben würde hätte ich nichts zu gucken macht weiter so


----------



## Pelznase (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn du die airbrush-bemalung meinst. dann schau einfach auf meiner seite nach. da gibt es ein airbrush tutorial. darin wird beschrieben, wie ich airbrushe. wenn du das genau liest, die grundsätzlichen ding herauspickst, kannste kaum noch was  falsch machen beim brushen. na nicht ganz, üben muss man mit der pistole schon . das kann dir niemand abnehmen.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus 
Danke für das Lob.

@ pelznase  es ist das Brasilbraun von Schmincke gemischt mit Shine Gold auch von Schmincke. Ich hab auch mal das Braun mit dem Dark Copper von Schmincke gemicht kommt auch gut.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir in den nächsten tagen mal ein paar kleine wobbler so von maximal 5 cm länge und einem gewicht von etwa um 10g bauen. ich baue sie aus holz, warscheinlich fichte. und möchte nur einen haken dran machen. hat jemand ne ankeitung für den bau von so kleinen wobblern. oder kann jemand mal ein bild von solchen dingern reinstellen, damit ich mal eine paar anhaltspunkte habe. ich habe selber auch schon 2 hergestellt. bin also kein blutiger anfänger mehr. 
wäre super.


----------



## FischFan271 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie...wenn du schon 2 gebaut hast, weisst du doch wie es geht...|kopfkrat.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mich wohl ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt. ich habe ein buch über den bau von wobblern und da habe ich 2 stück nachgebaut. sind so um die 10 cm groß. ich habe sie nur in form gebracht und sie baden jetzt seit 2 tagen und einer terpentin+ leinölsuppe. weiter bin ich noch nicht. und jetzt möchte ich halt gerne so 5cm dingerchen bauen für forellen und barsche. so kleine sind in dem buch nicht beschrieben. und desshalb dachte ich, ich frage hier mal. jemand wird doch schon so kleine dingerchen gebaut haben. und ich hoffe, das derjenige mir eine schablone oder en bild zeigen kann, damit ich ein paar anhaltspunkte habe für den bau. verstehste??


----------



## FischFan271 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> verstehste??


 
KLar, jetzt schon...|supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und, kanns du mir helfen, oder muss ich auf die anderen wobblerbauer warten?|rolleyes


----------



## FischFan271 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Du brauchst doch nur in einen Angelkatalog zu schauen...dort sind zig Wobbler...die überträgst du einfach auf deine Holzstückchen...einfach mit einem Bleistift übertragen, aussägen, feilen, lackieren, augenaufkleben....usw...


----------



## FischFan271 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder schau HIER: 

www.jbaitz.de
http://wobblerbau.wo.funpic.de

vllt. hilft dir das ja weiter...#h

Gruß FischFan271


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, die wobber aus einem angelkatalo sind aber nicht in der originalgröße abgebildet. sonst hätte ich das schon gemacht.
aber ich glaube ich probiere es einfach selbst. ich entwerfe einen eigenen. wird dann halt ein bisschen schwierig aber einen versuch ist es wert. da ich ehh erst ab nächsten mittwoch anfangen kann passt das ja. vielleicht hat ja bis dahin eine schablone eingeskannt für so einen kleinen wobbler oder hat eine website, wo ich mir die schablonen ausfrucken kann. mal sehen.


http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1019.html


----------



## workflow (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lest euch doch mal den thread durch...:c

zb.tutorials,schablonen...auf http://jbaitz.de/


----------



## jirgel (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lesen ist eine brotlose kunst im Zeitalter von Psp3 und Fernsehen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

??? ich kann mir doch schlecht alle 4000 beiträge durchschaun|kopfkrat


----------



## Fliegenfisch (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Doch das geht 

Mit 15 hat man doch jetzt eine Woche Ferien


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nicht ganz, ich arbeite morgen und übermorgen als ferienjobber. 
und die anderen tage möchte ich mir nicht mit lesen zustopfen#d#d#d#d. lieber mit wobblerbauen. ich bin auch gerade an einem dran. 4 cm lang. das wird ein kleiner barsch.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der rohling ist jetzt fertig. jetzt darf er 2-3 tage in einer terpentin/leinölsuppe baden (im verhältniss 1:1). danach noch 3-5 tage an dem kachelofen trocknen. und bis der ende der woche getrocknet ist, stelle ich schon mal wieder neue kleine modelle her, die dann wieder baden dürfen. so habe ich immer alle ca. 2 tage einen, der gerade getocknet ist und den ich dann bemalen kann.:g.
dann grundiere ich sie mit weißer arcyfarbe und dann gehts ans bemalen mit pinsel. spühfarben habe ich leider keine. und für die paar wobbler, die ich da baue möchte ich mir keine aribrushpistole kaufen.

bis dann mal!!


----------



## jirgel (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frage an die Airbrusher im Forum taugt das teil was ? 
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Groby (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sofort kaufen wenn du das gunstig bekommst, der Kompressor alleine kostet um die 250 Euro.
http://www.rothe-feinmechanik.de/kompressoren_saturn_40_de.html


----------



## Pelznase (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, mit diesem set kann man was anfangen. aber nicht, dass es jetzt zu teuer wird, weil hier einige mitbieten werden.

wenn das jemand kauft, dann würde mich die pistolenhalterung interessieren...


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ätsch hab schon eine anderes gekauft gleiches Teil die auktion war gestern es lebe die Faschings verweigerung die anderen sind woll alle auf Umzug  #h aber danke



Eine Frage noch an @ Pelznase 

Sind das die Farben die du verwendest ? Schmincke ? 
AERO COLOR® Professional
http://cgi.ebay.at/AEROCOLOR-36er-K...2065514QQihZ015QQcategoryZ31126QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Qualitynine (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,
habe nun meine ersten baits mit airbrush gestaltet.
Bin zwar noch meilenweit von euren "Vorbildern" entfernt, aber ich zeige sie trotzdem mal.

Hauptsächlich Jerks und keine Wobbler; 10-15cm lang, aus Holz (Kiefer) und noch nicht mit Epoxy überzogen.

Demnächst werde ich mich auch mal an ein paar kleinere ranwagen

Danke jedenfalls für eure " Unterstützung" bisher..

Gruß
Q9


----------



## Pelznase (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jirgel, das sind meine farben. das set würd ich aber net nehmen, würdest davon wahrscheinlich eh nur 1/3 der farben nutzen. die ganzen abtönungen kann man eh mischen.
schau auch zu, dass du die neuen farben mit der neuen rezeptur bekommst. die sind einfacher zu verarbeiten.
dann viel spass beim brushen.


qualitynine, immer heiter weiter, finde die schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase Danke schön.


----------



## Pelznase (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nix zu danken. dafür bekommen wir ja auch was zu sehen!


----------



## FischFan271 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Boardis...

ich bin selber gerade dabei, einen Wobbler zu bauen. Ich habe mit einem ca. 2,7cm dicken Ast (vom Apfelbaum) angefangen. Zuerst habe ich ihn entrindet und zum trocknen auf die Heizung gelegt. Heute habe ich ihn soweit bearbeitet, dass man ansatzweise eine Fischform erahnen könnte. 

Doch nun komme ich an einigen Stellen nicht weiter |kopfkrat...und zwar, weiß ich nicht, wie ich die ösen für die Haken: 
                  1.an dem Wobbler anbringen soll
                  2.wo ich die herbekommen soll.
Zudem würde ich gerne wissen, ob und worin ich ihn vorher einlegen muss, damit er sich nicht mit wasser vollsaugt, und schwimmt.

Gruß: FischFan271#h


----------



## Pelznase (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich antworte mal kurz:

zu 1.) ohne bild von deinem köder kann jeder wohl nur sagen "die ösen kommen da rein, wo sie immer sind". musst schon eine foto posten, damit jemand was genaues sagen kann.

zu 2.) selbst machen aus ederstahldraht. einen link zu fertigösen hab ich leider net.

würde den rohling mit holzsiegel von clou einpinseln. das reicht und verkürzt das waren auf min. (mmh apfel) 1 woche.

das hättest du mit etwas mehr engagement selbst gefunden. dabei wärst du bestimmt noch auf andere interessante dinge gestossen, die dir weiter helfen.


----------



## peterws (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Qualitynine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe nun meine ersten baits mit airbrush gestaltet.
> Bin zwar noch meilenweit von euren "Vorbildern" entfernt, aber ich zeige sie trotzdem mal.
> 
> ...



Die sehen ja schon mal klasse aus. Werde sowas in der Art, hoffentlich auch in ein paar Wochen zeigen können, komme leider nur sporadisch zum Basteln. Besonders gefällt mir der mittlere auf dem letzten Foto.


----------



## FischFan271 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> zu 1.) ohne bild von deinem köder kann jeder wohl nur sagen "die ösen kommen da rein, wo sie immer sind". musst schon eine foto posten, damit jemand was genaues sagen kann.
> 
> Sorry...habe mich verschrieben...ich meinte nicht WO die hin sollen, sondern WIE sie da hin kommen...kleben wohl kaum|rolleyes, darum...muss ich jetzt meinen Wobbler teilen, um die Ösen zu befestigen ??? Hab schon eine skizze gesehen, wie die Ösen aussehen. ABER MEINEN WOBBLER ZEIGE ICH NICHT BEVOR DER FERTIG IST...:q:q:q Und wie siehts mit dem Lackieren/einlegen aus? Muss ich sie erst im sündhaft teuren öl einlegen, damit sie schwimmen, und nicht morsch und faulig werden, wenn sie Wasser aufgesaugt haben ??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@FischFan271: hallo erstmal, ich würde an deiner stelle die ösen aus stahldrat biegen oder ein anderer starker etwa 0.5-1mm starker ROSTFREIER draht. einfach mit einer rundzange oder anderen zangen biegen. wie hier. ist echt ne super anleitung. zu der zweiten frage, wo du den herbekommen kannst: ich habe den edelstahlschweißdraht von meinem onkel. der hat en schweißerfachbetrieb. ist 1mm dick. könnte aber auch dünner sein. weil 1mm starker draht zu biegen erfordert schon etwas an übung und gerade leicht wie butter geht es auch nicht. den edelstahldraht müsste man aber auch in einem baumarkt bekommen. aber schau doch mal ein deiner gegend. da gibt es bestimmt einen schweißerfachbetrieb. edelstahlschweißdrat 0,5 -1mm dicke ist das, was du brauchst. wenn de glück hast, verkangt der nicht mal was für den drat. ich habe ihn immer in 1m stücken bekommen. und habe mir mal 5 stangen also 5m genommen.

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Pelznase (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

FischFan271, dann hab ich das wohl missverstanden. kleben kann man die durchaus.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und das geht sogar ganz gut. denn bei kleien wobbern finden schraubösen nicht genügend halt. da muss man fast die achse einbauen bzw. einkleben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe gerade einen kleine wobbler (4 cm) mit weißer acrylfarbe grundiert. jetzt baue ich noch einen 3,5 cm kleinen. wenn sie fertig sind, stelle ich mal bilder rein.


----------



## FischFan271 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Cool...danke für die Antworten...#6, aber meinen "Wobbler" kann ich wohl vergessen...:cdabei ist er gar nicht schlecht gewesen. Nächstes mal nehme ich auch Balsaholz


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

balsaholz ist gut. ich verwende es jeoch selber nicht. ich habe keines zu hause. ich nehme fichte und kiefer. gerade säge ich mir einen rohling, keine ahnung was das für holz ist. ich tippe mal auf kiefer.


----------



## Pelznase (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

balsa wird nicht umsonst so oft verwendet.
hier meine balsawobbs vom wochenende. die beiden dicken sind blindfische. hab och mal nen euro dazugelegt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow, die sehen gut aus. wie haste die stahlache angebracht? ich säge immer einen schlitz der länge nach in die unterseite und lege die zuvor zurechtgebogene edelstahlachse hinein. dann ein bisschen blei rein und fülle den rest mit 5-minuten-epoxy auf.
da habe ich immer ein bisschen das problem, dass das epoxy ein wenig stark läuft. ich muss immer wieder das was runterläuft hocharbeiten. ist schon etwas nervig. und wie machst du das???|kopfkrat


----------



## Pelznase (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dat steht eigentlich alles auf meiner seite. das versiegeln fehlt noch, aber sonst steht da alles zum bau eines balsawobblers.

ps: hat was, wenn man nicht alles zum x mal wiederholt schreiben muss.


----------



## workflow (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gefallen mir sehr gut jörg!...hier neue von mir...habe aber leider wieder allergie vom epoxid :-(


----------



## workflow (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

......


----------



## Pelznase (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

brauchst ein ganzkörperkondom! die musst du mir mal live, in farbe und in bunt zeigen! die augen wirken sehr gut. welchen durchmesser haben die?


----------



## holle (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> wow, die sehen gut aus. wie haste die stahlache angebracht? ich säge immer einen schlitz der länge nach in die unterseite und lege die zuvor zurechtgebogene edelstahlachse hinein. dann ein bisschen blei rein und fülle den rest mit 5-minuten-epoxy auf.
> * da habe ich immer ein bisschen das problem, dass das epoxy ein wenig stark läuft. ich muss immer wieder das was runterläuft hocharbeiten. ist schon etwas nervig. und wie machst du das???*|kopfkrat



damit das epox nicht aus dem schlitz läuft mischt man thixotropier-pulver ins epox. das verdickt das epox und es läuft nicht mehr unkontrolliert herum.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus

@ pelznase hast die Wobbs gebrusht? Ist das die Farbe von Schmincke und hält die auf der Alufolie? Oder behandelst du den untergrund ( die Folie ) vor?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> damit das epox nicht aus dem schlitz läuft mischt man thixotropier-pulver ins epox. das verdickt das epox und es läuft nicht mehr unkontrolliert herum.



ahhhhhhha, und wo bekomme ich dieses zeug her?


----------



## Pelznase (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fliegenfisch, das sind die schminckefarben und die halten nicht so gut auf dem alu. die muss man vorsichtig behandeln. könntest ja klarlack ausprobieren und berichten.

50-bmg, das epoxid zum füllen der wobblernut kann man sehr gut mit sägespänen, die eh beim sägen vom holz anfallen, mischen. so rennt es auch nimmer weg. da brauchts keinen extra füllstoff.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die idee ist gut, pelznase!!! das werde ich heute gleich mal ausprobieren. an meinem wobbler nummer 3.


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,
ihr habt mir mal vor langer Zeit das Epoxy von Behnke empfohlen. Das funktioniert auch alles bestens mit dem beschichten. Nun habe ich da ein Problem, ich schaffe es einfach nicht wenig genug an zurühren von dem epoxy. Es ist immer ein Großer Rest übrig der Locker für 5 weitere Wobbler reichen würde.

Wie dosiert Ihr das Epoxy?? ich mach das auf einer waage die Gramm genau ist. Nur das Harz ist so zähflüssig das man da keine kleine Menge Raus bekommt. ich habe immer so Locker 30 - 40 gramm Epoxy fertig angerührt.#q#q#q

Jetzt stell ich das in die Gefrietruhe damit ich es wenigstens 4-5 Tage aufbewahren kann. Aber es fliegt immer noch mehr in den Müll als ich eigendlich verarbeitet habe.|splat:|splat:|splat:|splat:

|motz:|motz:

Ihr wisst ja Schwaben sind geizig...und ich bin Schwabe


----------



## holle (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das epox kann man einerseits mit einwegspritzen dosieren oder man nimmt dicke holzstäbchen die man ins epox taucht und die menge dann vom holzstäbchen ins mischgefäss laufen lässt oder löffel ist noch ne super erfindung, oder, oder, oder.  :q


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja soweit waren meine gedanken auch schon.  nur wie macht ihr das dann bei den kleinen mengen mit dem Mischverhältniss?? 100:65 das ist net so einfach....

oder mischt ihr alle so ca pi mal daumen???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja ich mische es so pie-mal-daumem. ich nehme eine plastikunterlage und mache halt einen haufen epoxy und einen haufen härter. und dann vermenge ich es mit einen draht. geht ganz gut.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist denn eine abtönung der farben erfolgsnotwendig? ich male nämlich mit dem pinsel die kleinen dinger an. da bekommt man aber nicht so tolle abtönungen hin, wie mit einem airbrushset. aber sowasd kaufe ich mir auf keinen fall, da es sich für mich nicht rentieren würde.


----------



## holle (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab die hier digi-waage mit 0,1 gramm genauigkeit. gibts bei ebay schon günstig.


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja damit siehts schon anders aus. werd mir auch so eine besorgen müssen. 

Vielen dank für den Tip
|licht


----------



## Pelznase (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine kleinste menge, die ich anrühre kann, ist 17ml gross- nehme auch spritzen. vom rest kann man sich augen machen, wenn der rest gross war, hab ich damit+spänen auch mal nen köder verklebt.


----------



## FischFan271 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fliegenfisch,

ich habe mal gehört, aber auch nur gehört :q, dass man auf Glatte Flächen Spülmittel auftragen kann, damit die Farbe darauf haften bleibt...EINFACH MAL AUSPROBIEREN (aber nicht umbedingt am Wobbler)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat schon mal jemand erfahrung mit einem bild auf den wobbler aufkleben gemacht? also ein fischbild. wie kommt das dann raus?


----------



## FischFan271 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab ich auch schon überlegt...eigentlich könnt man ja die glitzer-folie kaufen, und aufkleben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich meine keine glizzerfolie. ich meine ein bild eines fisches in der größe des wobblers ausschneiden und dann aufkleben und epoxy drüber. dann müsste man nicht malen. wäre ne super sache für leute, die kein airbrushset haben. ich male gerade einen mit pinsel an, aber da bekomme ich die feinen farbabstufungen nicht so gut hin. macht das überhaupt einen unterschied bezüglich des fangerfolgs, wenn die farben nicht fein abgetönt sind, ode spielt das keine rolle?


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=886.html hier BMG


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke das macht keinen großen untreschied zu deinem Fangerfolg aus. soviel ich weiß können fische die farben eh nicht erkennen in dem sinn wie sie wir sehen. vielmehr macht es der Kontrast und die Bewegung aus wenn sie auf Sicht jagen.

was sich aber widerspricht mit der alten Anglerregel dunkle Bedingungen helle farben helle Bedingungen dunkle Farben...

jetzt bin ich verwirrt....habe mir noch garkeinen so ein Kopf darum gemacht.#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich denke die Fische halten von sauber gearbeitet und schön bemalt nicht viel.:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke dir^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt habe ich schon die beiden bemalt. wenn die epoxyschickt jetzt drauf ist. mache ich morgen oder übermorgen mal ein paar bilder, die ich dann selbstverständlich reinstelle


----------



## FrankWoerner (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so habe jetzt auch mal die ersten 6 stück mini(naja fast mini) wobbler und jerk fertiggestellt.

sind noch nicht so der brüller find ich aber die nächsten sind schon auf dem weg der fetigstellung. werd ich mir mal mehr mühe geben.

Kritik ist erwünscht 

Achja schwer sind die ganzschön geworden sind richtige stehauf männchen dabei. Die saufen in der Badewanne ab wie ein Stein. Habs wohl mit dem Blei etwas übertriegen.


----------



## Pelznase (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dich hasts wohl erwischt, wenn du jetzt schon die nächsten in der mache hast!?|supergri

die sehen schon sehr sauber aus, mir fehlen nur die augen. die gehen mit dem gewicht bestimmt gut auf rapfen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen gut aus, deine wobbler. mit was haste sie bemalt?


----------



## FrankWoerner (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke danke...|stolz: für das lob..

bemalt sind die mit Airbrush und Hansa Pro Color. beschichtet mit Behnke Epoxy.  Naja die Bemalung ist noch nichts tolles. das waren die ersten versuche an den Wobblern. Die Nächsten werden anderst von der Optik her.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

behnke epoxy habe ich auch. nur leider kein airbrushdings. desshalb möchte ich meine wobbler mit bildern bestücken. wie hier. das verkleinern der bilder auf mein gewünschtes maß klappt leider noch nicht. wenn ich die bilder verkleinere sind die immer total unscharf.


----------



## Pelznase (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab grad was im rahmen eines tutorials gemacht.


----------



## holle (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne schlagzeile :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo holle,
kennst du ein gutes programm, mit dem ich bilder verkeinern kann damit ich sie auf meinen wobbler aufkleben kann? ich habe es schon mit gimp un irfanview probiert. aber da wurden die bilder immer so unscharf.


----------



## holle (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ausser photoshop nicht wirklich... |kopfkrat

probier mal den


----------



## Pelznase (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

musst die bilder nur mit grösserer auflösung verkleinern, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schaut mal hier


----------



## dramone (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

könnte am schluss dann ungefähr so aussehen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, könnte.....da ich leider keine sprühfarben habe, muss ich bauch bzw. rücken mit pinsel o. ä. bemalen. ich hoffe, dass das dann gut aussieht. solche sprühdosen kosten ja gleich 5 € aufwärts. und man braucht ja schon 3 bis 4 verschiedene farben.


----------



## Pelznase (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht ein bisschen blass aus. aber nicht schlecht, auf einen so runden köder ein bild zu ziehen.


----------



## dramone (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

_sieht ein bisschen blass aus..._
du weisst doch auch warum, oder nicht? steht in den kommentaren bei der gallerie #h


----------



## Pelznase (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach so, das epoxid trübt das ganze noch. die "fotogefinishten" kommen immer ein bisschen blass daher. zb. sieht man das auch bei salmos, rapalas. darum ist das nix für mich.


----------



## dramone (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

_die "fotogefinishten" kommen immer ein bisschen blass daher._
das stimmt so nicht ganz!


----------



## FischFan271 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

HAllo 50 BMG, 

also, ein geeingnetes Programm, dass dir helfen würde, wäre Photoshop cs 3 ext. ed. Leider kostet das gute Stück ~1600 €!!!#d Allerdings wird es auch mit den älteren Versionen gehen, die um 200 € kosten. Ich finde das ist ein bisschen übertrieben um ein paar Wobbler zu bauen...! Um das verblassen zu verhindern, kann man den Kontrast ändern. Dadurch sind die Farben kräftiger, und man erkennt sie selbst unter den Epoxidschichten noch gut.

Gruß: FischFan271


----------



## Pelznase (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

_ das stimmt so nicht ganz!_
und zwar?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FischFan271 schrieb:


> HAllo 50 BMG,
> 
> also, ein geeingnetes Programm, dass dir helfen würde, wäre Photoshop cs 3 ext. ed. Leider kostet das gute Stück ~1600 €!!!#d Allerdings wird es auch mit den älteren Versionen gehen, die um 200 € kosten. Ich finde das ist ein bisschen übertrieben um ein paar Wobbler zu bauen...! Um das verblassen zu verhindern, kann man den Kontrast ändern. Dadurch sind die Farben kräftiger, und man erkennt sie selbst unter den Epoxidschichten noch gut.
> 
> Gruß: FischFan271



200€-1600€ soll das en witz sein?????|kopfkrat


----------



## auborne (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein das ist kein witz die sind so teuer|asmil:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

omg,
wenn ich mir meine bilder für den preis des programms selber skaleire, könnte ich mir für das gleich geld auch 160 wobbler kaufen (stückpreis 10€) ich glaube von 160 fertigen wobblern habe ich mehr als von dem programm.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich versuche meinen Vater gerade zu übereden mir eine Airbrushanlge zu kaufen er ist auch um ehrlich zu sein jetzt schon erstaunt wie ich das mit den paar Mitteln hinbekommen habe...
Würdet ihr mir dieses Set empfehlen? hier

Oder doch eher den hier hier
und dann noch ne schöne Double-Action Airbrushpistole holen ?


----------



## FrankWoerner (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kauf dir bloß kein Güde.....

Ließ hier http://www.airbrush-forum.net forumssuche benützen und nach güde suchen. da wirst du schon sehen was die von dem Zeug halten.


----------



## jirgel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich warte noch immer auf mein Airbrushset ich glaub ich bin von einen Schwaben beschissen worden der meldet sich net so ne schweinshaxe ich mach bald einen Ferkellauf mit dem.

Melden könnt er sich doch sonst fahre ich ihn besuchen.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

bin neu in Sachen Woblerbau und wollte mal fragen wie Ihr das Epoxid auftragt?

Macht ihr das mit der Airblush???


----------



## Fangnix (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Blos nicht versuchen das Zeugs in einen Airbrush zu füllen! 1. ist das viel zu zähflüssig, 2. wirst du die Pistole schrotten. Ist das einmal hart bekommst du das nie wieder aus der Pistole entfernt.
Bei 5-min Epoxi, welches etwa eine Konsistenz von Honig hat, ist das Auftragen eher unproblematisch. Du brauchst nur ne Vorrichtung um den Wobbler ca. 5 min. mit der Hand zu drehen. Dabei mit einer Dubbingnadel das Harz verteilen und "in Bewegung halten". Kurz vorm Aushärten damit aufhören und noch ca. 1 min. drehen, dann dürfte das Harz so fest sein, dass es nicht mehr verläuft. Nun den Wobbler zum troknen irgentwo hinhängen.

Zu Harzen mit längeren Verarbeitungszeiten kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich benutze sie nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ein "Köderkarussel" benötigt wird, denn man dreht die Wobbler nicht ne Dreiviertelstunde von Hand...

Gruß


----------



## Pelznase (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit ner 3/4 stunde wäre es auch nicht getan. nach ner stunde kann man es nicht mehr verarbeiten, aber es läuft noch ne ganze weile. 3-4 stunden und danach kann es immer noch "nachsacken".


----------



## Lure (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Wobblerbauer,
als begeisterter Wobblerbaufreak melde ich mich hier im Mammut-thema auch zu Wort. Denke hier ist schon eine riesen Menge von guten Tips zum Köderbau zusammengetragen worden.  #6 #6

Mich hat der Lurebuilding virus nie mehr losgelassen nachdem ich ca. 1994 meine ersten Gehversuche mit Holzwobblern machte...also auf weiteren regen Austausch. 

Grüße Manu


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann zeig mal her Deine Meisterwerke!


----------



## holle (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|welcome: mister luretrekker, war nur eine frage der zeit das du hier auftauchst. :vik:

dann putzt mal eure bildschirme. |bigeyes


----------



## Pelznase (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tach auch und immer fleissig pics posten.=]

ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum hier immer 5-min-epoxid empfohlen wird!? ausser dass man dafür keine pinsel braucht und sonst? nichts spricht für kleber als versiegelung.
-teurer als laminierepoxid
-verarbeitung durch die kurze zeit (5min) schwieriger
-schlechtere optik, da es *u.a.* auch schneller vergilbt
-hat lange nicht die schlagfestigkeit von laminierepoxid
-braucht je nach kleber auch 12-24h bis es richtig durchgehärtet ist und nimma im wasser milchig wird

solche schichten bekommt man mit kleber nicht hin!


----------



## Lure (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

N'abend. Hier mal 3 Bilder von zweiteiligen Wobblern


----------



## workflow (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hut ab...solche arbeiten bereichern das AB...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus 

Genau solche Bilder wollen wir alle sehen.

Was ist den das für ein rotes Material?????

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ich mir diese tollen modelle so anschaue...echt respekt. da brauche ich meine gar nicht erst schießen. die sind ja welten von euren modellen entfernt...#d. echt super teile.


----------



## Fangnix (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
Wie oft noch? Meine Gründe für die Verwendung von 5min.-Epoxi hab ich schon ausführlich geschildert, also verzichte ich auf eine Wiederhohlung. Des weiteren hab ich keine Empfehlung ausgesprochen, sondern nur beschrieben, wie man 5min.-Epoxi verarbeitet, wenn man sich für den entscheidet.
Und zu guter letzt dachte ich eigentlich, dass wir mit den gegenseitigen Sticheleien aufhören wollten, du machst dein Ding, ich mach meins.
Und deine Köder sehen wirklich gut aus!
Gruß


----------



## Pelznase (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, auf jeden fall eine bereicherung!

f-nix, das war keine stichelei. sry, wenn du das persönlich genommen hast. es ging mir um die sache!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> laminierepoxid



hallo,
was ist das für en zeug? wo kann man das bekommen. wie ist die preislage? 
ich komme zwar mit meinem 40 minutenepoxid aus und es reicht mir auch lange, aber interresieren würde mich es schon mal.
kannst mal en link posten, wo man sowas kaufen kann?


----------



## Pelznase (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na, das findest du hier bestimmt auf jeder 2. seite.

aber um dir (und anderen?) mut zu machen, hab ich grad einen meiner ersten wobbler fotografiert. hatte da noch kein airbrush, schaufel noch aus messing und die versiegelung war rutenlack. tzja, jeder hat mal angefangen und es gibt keinen grund etwas nicht zu zeigen! der müsste von 92 +-1 sein^^ wat ne gurke


----------



## FeliXius (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja solange er fängt...


----------



## Lure (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie Pelznase bereits schrieb hat jeder mal angefangen mit dem Wobblerbauen...und meine ersten Wobbler haben auch ganz anders ausgesehen...werde auch von früheren Modellen mal Fotos reinstellen. Ist ja schließlich kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Also sollte sich niemand davon abhalten lassen seine reinzustellen!

Das Material von dem unteren auf dem ersten Bild ist ein Prototypenwerkstoff...habe es über einen Kollegen von einem Modellbauer bekommen. Habe leider noch keine andere Bezugsquelle aufgetan. Spätestens wenn mein Vorrat davon aufgebraucht ist muss ich herausfinden wie es genau heißt.
Der Wobbler im Barschdekor auf Bild 3 ist aus Zedernholz gebaut.


----------



## Maxihunter (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Genau solche Bilder wollen wir alle sehen.
> 
> ...



Bin zwar nicht Lure , aber was solls.

Es ist  geschäumtes Blockmaterial auf Polyurethanbasis aus dem Prototypenbau und Designbereich ( will nicht auf Details eingehen).

Ist sehr feinporig und lässt sich wie makelloses Holz verarbeiten, wobei es m.M. besser schleifbar, spanbar ist und Details besser, konturenteuer und Kantenstabiler ausgearbeitet werden können.
Gibt es in Dichten von 0,3 bis 1,6 je nach Hersteller. Durch die Verwendung unterschiedlicher Dichten kann ich Basis vom Wobbler beeinflussen ( Floater, Suspender, Sinker)
Dadurch Spar ich mir Blei, bevor ich einen Wobbler aus Balsa mit diesem vollstopfe.

Handeslübliche Gebrauchsnamen sind  Renshape,Ebaboard, Sikablock, Ureol ( Uriol), Necupur, Obomodulan, Cibatool, Necuron, Rencast usw.

Gibt es zum Gießen oder als Block.

Dieses Material macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man günstig über Beziehungen rankommt, da es sehr Teuer ist.

Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.ebalta.de/ISY/index.php?get=46&target=&type=3〈=de&ppos=2&mpos=40&link=

 #h


----------



## Lure (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Maxihunter hat die eigenschaften schon wunderbar erklärt! Und nun haben wir sogar den (bzw. die Namen davon)
Daß es teuer ist war mir bekannt...ich benutze es in zwei verschiedenen Dichten.


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na Leute weil ihr mir so toll geholfen habt werde ich euch mal auch helfen 

http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php/sid/x/shp/oxbaseshop/cl/details/cnid/TAI/anid/TAIJ



Hier bekommt ihr das zeug jeh nach Blockgröße  für normale Preise aber nicht weiter sagen.


----------



## Maxihunter (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja ich weiß ja nicht- wenn man in Betracht zieht, das es alles *MILLI*meterangaben sind.
Ein  Brettchen  5cm  dick,  12cm Breit und ca 25 cm Lang Kostet 11 €.

Aber geil ist das Zeug Trotzdem :g


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schöne Wobbs Lure. Sind das gegossene oder sind die geschnitzt? Wie groß sind die?


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sind geschnitzt und geschliffen. Die Rotaugen- Rotfederverschnitte sind 12 cm der Barsch ist 15 cm lang.
@jirgel: Also n Schnäppchen ist das nicht gerade. Wenn ich da einen Großwobbler raus mache ist der Block weg ;-)


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe nur gefragt weil die beiden 2-Teiligen sich so stark ähneln. Wie hast Du Die Oberfläche gemacht?


----------



## jirgel (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich find 159€ für einen Block nicht sehr teuer wenn man bedenkt wie viel man zahlt wenn man sich 2 oder 3 Swimmbaits von Luckycraft oder Bbz oder für eine Premiumschwimmbait von Castaic zahlt. 

Und bei 50,0 x 500 x 1500 gehen schon ein paar Wobbler aus. oder sind eure Wobbler alle Höher als 5 cm im Durchschnitt.


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, ich habe auch mal wieder gebastelt. Ich habe mal die natürlich brauen Wobbler wieder aufgegriffen und etwas verfeinert. Im Bastelgeschäft habe ich mir glitter Acrylfarbe besorgt und diese mit dem Pinsel ganz stark verdünnt über die ganze Fläche verteilt


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch mehr Muster


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und diese noch
Wollte mal was ganz anderes bauen, auch wenn ich sicher nicht mit Mäusen fischen werde auf Forelle. Aber vielleicht mal im Sommer auf Hecht. Hat einer von Euch schonmal was auf eine Mausimitation gefangen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Da hast du Recht. Sollte auch exakt der selbe Wobbler werden ;-) Was meinst Du mit Oberfläche? Das Dekor ist mit Foiling und Airbrush gemacht, die Oberfläche ist eine 2 K Versiegelung.

@Jirgel: Wenn du es so vergleichst haste schon Recht, davon abgesehen ist mir auch nie etwas zu teuer gewesen für meine Köder, auch wenn ich natürlich versuche die Kosten möglichst niedrig zu halten ;-) Allerdings ist es noch ein weiter Weg verbunden mit etlichen Arbeitsstunden bis man einen vernünftigen Swimbait hat...ich habe es gerade hinter mir :vik:...


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nach dem Projekt war erstmal die Luft raus...weil es so viel Arbeit war...aber die nächsten Projekte locken schon wieder und bald geht es wieder weiter...habe noch einige Sachen im Bau.


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch ein sehr schönes Teil.
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, hast Du ein Foto aufgeklebt? Und dann mit 2K versiegelt? Ich fage mich nur wie die Strukturen offen bleiben wenn ein Überzug aus Epoxy eine Schicht bildet. Wie dick trägst Du das Epoxy auf? Oder wird das nachträglich noch gefräst und dann lackiert?


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne ne kein Foto.
Also zuerst habe ich die Gesichtsstrukturen eingeschnitzt. Anschließend habe ich den Körper mit Aluminiumfolie "gefoilt". Habe hier im thema auch schon Köder von anderen Leuten mit Alufoiling gesehen, habe nicht das ganze Thema gelesen, da es echt mittlerweile zu viel Seiten sind...daher weiß ich nicht genau, in wie weit das Alufoiling beschrieben wurde. Die Schuppenstrukturen und die Seitenlinie sind in das Alu eingeprägt. Das ganze wird mit 2 K Boots Holz Siegel versiegelt und gebrushed. Am Ende kommt dann das 2 K Finish als letzte Versiegelung.


----------



## jirgel (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ lure 

wie gehen eingendlich die Gelenke bei deinen Schwimmbaits ich hab das bis jetzt immer unschön mit Sprengringen gelöst aber bei dir sieht das klasse aus wie machst das wenn ich dich fragen darf.

*mitderLampewiebeimverhörinsgesichtleucht*


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boahr das blendet...mach die Lampe aus :q
Hm ja sprecngringe sind unschön, das stimmt. Bei diesem Swimbait habe ich eine durchgehend verbundene Variante verbaut...wäre wohl nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen..aber mich hat das irgendwie gereizt es durchzuführen. Ehrlich gesagt war das auch ne riesen Baustelle... #q
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich Bilder von Drahtgerüst habe...muss ich mal gucken...erstmal versuche ich es zu beschreiben, aber Auchtung, könnte chaotisch werden.

Ich habe den Draht zunächst ganz normal durch den Kopf geführt, wie bei jedem Wobbler (mittels Längstausfräsung an der Bauchseite). Für die zusammenhängende Verbindung zum zweiten Teil habe ich eine art große quadratische "Öse" gebogen, an deren linker Seite nachher die Öse vom Kopf direkt dran ist. Nach hinten muss an der quadratischen Öse wieder eine normale Öse für das Schwanzteil mit verbaut sein. Das Konstrukt muss man gut überlegen. Das ist ne ganz schön knifflige Sache alle Abstände und Maße einzuhalten, damit alle Teile nachher passen. Letztendlich guckt von der quadratischen Öse nur noch eine Stange raus, auf der die Öse vom jeweiligen Vordeteil läuft. Das ganze habe ich natürlich nur für einen Strang durchgehend gebaut...der obere Strang des Doppelgelenkes kann mit tief eingeklebten Ösen anders verbunden werden...

Ich glaube, daß ist bestimmt total unverständlich ohne Bilder...aber anders kann man es kaum beschreiben. Wenn der Verwirrungsgrad 100% beträgt sag bescheid ;-)|supergri


----------



## peterws (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo, "Verwirrungsgrad 100%" erreicht.

----

Aber bei mehrmaligem durchlesen langsam Verständnis. Verstehe nur nicht ganz, warum das so komliziert sein muss, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch keine Swimbaits oder mehrteilige Wobbler gebaut habe.

Dein Swimbait sieht echt klasse aus, nicht zuletzt: geiles Bild! Hast aber auch ein kleines (Produkt-) Fotostudio zu Hause, oder?


----------



## jirgel (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hä ???#d|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Macht aber nichts danke


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie gesagt, hab es mir schon gedacht...sowas ist mit worten nicht zu beschreiben...werde mal ne Zeichnung machen. Das ganze ist schwieriger zu beschreiben als es in Wirklichkeit ist.
@Peter: man kann swimbait gelenke auf verschiedene Art und Weise bauen...habe im moment noch eine ganz andere Verbindung im Bau. Manche sind komplizierter...sehen aber gut aus und funktionieren top...andere sind einfacher, haben aber andere Nachteile.

Ne habe kein Fotostudio, ich fotographiere aber gerne und habe neben dem Wobblerbau Spaß am designen von Logos anderen Dingen ;-)


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal eine Zeichnung der Achse...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi hier mal ein bild meiner ersten beiden fichtenholzobblern


----------



## Lure (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sehen doch brauchbar aus. Allerdings sieht es auf dem Bild so aus, als hättest du sehr dicken Draht für die Ösen genommen, kann das sein? Tut der Funktion aber wahrscheinlich keinen Abbruch. 
Grüße
Manu


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich finde das Foto sehr schön, sehr malerisch!, und die Wobbs für den ersten Versuch auch ganz gut gelungen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erst mal danke für das unerwartete lob!!!
ich hätte eher mit mehr kritik gerechnet. aber so ist´s auch gut. 

ja ich habe 1mm starken edelstahdraht genommen. hatte keinen feineren. bei dem wei-rot-blauen habe ich das auge mit fineliner aufgetragen. ist beim epoxi drauf machen leide etwas verschwommen. ich finde, dass es nicht mal schlecht aussieht.
bemalt wurden sie mit basltenfarben auf arylbasis. gerade stelle ich einen fertig, den ich mit einem bild beklebt habe. lasst euch überraschen!!!

de draht wirkt vielleicht nur so dick weil die wobbler nur 4-5 cm groß sind. sie habe ein gewicht von 10-12g je stück. 6er drillinge.


----------



## holle (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ .50-bmg

:m geht doch. blau-weiss-rot,  der renner  #6


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@50-BMG 
die Acrylfarben kann man sehr gut mit Wasser verdünnen. So bekommt man ganz gut Verläufe hin. Die Wobs oben habe ich auch alle nur mit Acryl bepinselt. Versuch´s mal aus zu mischen


----------



## Matchking (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Björn!

Auf deinen Maus-Wobb mal zurückzukommen...

Ich habe letztes Jahr in meinem kleinen Wald- und Wiesenbächlein ne 39 Regenbogenforelle mit einer Maus im Magen gefangen.
Habe mich auch gewundert.
Aber die Forelle hatte dafür auch den richtigen Kopf.


----------



## Lure (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Denke auch, daß es auf Forelle durchaus Sinn mach mit der Maus zu Fischen. Es ist absolut nichts ungewöhnliches, daß Forellen Mäuse fressen. Dazu sehen die Mäuse noch schön echt aus...also nix wie los!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für den tipp mit dem verdünnen. werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. jetzt muss ich erst mal einen mit epoxy versiegeln, der mit einem bild beklebt ist. ich habe nur die übergänge von bild zu farbe nicht so toll hinbekommen. aber ich denke, dass das dann den fischen egal ist.

das bild kommt vielleicht morgen schon rein.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> @ .50-bmg
> 
> :m geht doch. blau-weiss-rot,  der renner  #6



einem tipp von einem profi gehe ich immer gerne nach


----------



## Fliegenfisch (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

NA servus

Ich hab mich mal hinreißen lassen und das Material das Lure verwendet zu testen.

Es ist auch Formenbaumaterial vom Modellbauer. Einfach nur ein tolles Zeug. 

Der Körper den ich hier gemacht habe ist eine Anlehnung an den den Pleznase auf seiner HP hat.  Achso übrigens super Seite!

Ich hab die Details nicht ganz so herrausgearbeitet wie bei der Vorlage und ich hab den Körper etwas vergrößert.

Gearbeitet hab ich mit der Sägen Raspel Feile und Schmirgelpapier sowie mit der Minnibohrmaschine.

Ich werde mir davon eine Abgußform für Resin machen zum duplizeren.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pelznase (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das muss ich mir auch noch holen, fimo ist nämlich nicht ganz so toll... hab heute erst wieder bitter erfahren müssen, wie schwer man gummi (fimo) geschmiergelt bekommt.
kann man das auch kleben bzw. verträgt sich das zeug mit lösungsmitteln?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke schon das man das kleben kann.

Lure verwendet das auch ich werde am We mal nen Versuch machen..

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pelznase (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, aber ob man mit epoxid oder pattex klebt ist schon ein unterschied.

bin mal gespannt, wie diese form als gusswobb funzt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> jo, aber ob man mit epoxid oder pattex klebt ist schon ein unterschied.



es kommt immer drauf an, was man kleben will. was findest du denn besser?


----------



## Lure (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Ergebnis Peter! Ich arbeite gerne mit dem Material.
@Pelznase: Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts gefunden, was den Kunststoff anlöst! Außerdem ist es relativ hitzebeständig.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

versuch es mit einer Mischung aus Methylenchlorid und Nitromethan


----------



## Lure (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja ich will es ja nicht anlösen ;-) ich wollte damit sagen, daß es ziemlich unempfindlich ist. Ich verklebe es und kann es auch mit lösungsmittelhaltigen lacken versiegeln...echt vorteilhaft.


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an alle Bastler,

habe jetzt endlich auch die ersten Bilder. Bin noch in der Bauphase, aber wollte Euch mal meinen "Stand der Dinge" zeigen.
Vielen Dank noch mal an Pelznase für die super Tutorials auf www.jbaitz.de, kann ich jedem, der mit dem Köderbau anfängt nur empfehlen.

Nochmal zu den Bildern:
1. Versiegelte Rohlinge, aus Dachlatten (Nadelholz) geschnitzt und geschliffen, hängen hier zum Trocknen (11 bis 16cm)
2. Grundierte/Lackierte Rohlinge auf Karussel


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne dinger haste da gebaut. auf was für fische willste mit denen gehen?


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> schöne dinger haste da gebaut. auf was für fische willste mit denen gehen?



Kuhwiesenwaller ... :vik:

Werde versuchen damit ein paar Hechte zu überlisten. Aber ich glaube Du hast mein Bild falsch interpretiert, die Zahlenangaben über den Ködern sind keine Längenangaben! Habe mir da nur ein paar Notitzen zur Bebleiung gemacht, die anfangs auf die Köder geschrieben war. Also die Längen sind zwischen 11 und 16 cm.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann schon sein.... ich bin es gewohn kleine maximal 7 cm wobbler zu bauen. was heißt gewohnt....ich habe ja erst 2 komplett fertig und einer fast fertig. also 3. aber größere habe ich noch nicht gebaut, bzw. nur angefangen...


----------



## Pelznase (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

keine ursache. freut mich, wenn die seite helfen konnte und sie auch irgendwie früchte trägt.

peter, was sind das für klammern am köderrad und halten die gut?



peterws schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch mal an Pelznase für die super Tutorials auf www.jbaitz.de, kann ich jedem, der mit dem Köderbau anfängt nur empfehlen.


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> [...]was sind das für klammern am köderrad und halten die gut?



Die Klammern gibt es bei Bauhaus und Obi. Wirklich gut halten sie leider nicht, aber gut genug um einen 16cm Wobbler (siehe Bild) mittig zu halten. Nur an der Spitzenöse festklemmen und waagerecht halten funktioniert nicht.


----------



## jirgel (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Pelznase woher hast du deinen Motor für das Versiegeln denn einzigen denn ich gefunden habe ist von Conrad http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=580864 das Problem dabei laut Anleitung dreht er sich nur 2 -3 Mal in der Minute ich denke nicht das dass reichen würde oder ? 


Ich will mir nämlich einen Trocknungskasten Bauen wie ich ihn auf einer Internet seite gesehen habe


----------



## Pelznase (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi,
hab den von http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php , unter motoren/wechselstrommotoren wirste fündig.


ps: von welcher seite denn?;]


----------



## peterws (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jirgel
Bin nicht Pelznase, kann aber auch helfen. In Post 4164 siehst Du ja meine Trocken-Rotier-Vorrichtung und ganz links ist grade noch so der Motor zu erkennen. Das ist ein Batterie-Grill-Motor aus dem Baumarkt (Bauhaus), macht 4 U/min, kann man in beide Richtungen laufen lassen, kostet unter 15€, läuft schon knapp 10 Stunden mit der ersten Batterie, benutze ich auch beim Rutenbau.

Aber ich denke, das 3 bis 3 U/min (Das Conrad-Teil) auch ausreichend ist.


----------



## Pelznase (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schade, dass die klammern nicht das sind, was ich erhofft hab. bei TU sieht man immer köderräder mit starken klammern, wo es ausreicht, nur eine öse zu befestigen. zb. liegt der köder horizontal und wird nur an der nasenöse gehalten. mit solchen klammern fällt ein karussell viel kleiner aus.

zum motor:
hab den nun schon über ein jahr und der hat auch schon einige stunden gearbeitet, bis jetzt höre ich noch kein klagen oder ein anderes geräusch vom motor.
davor hatte ich batteriebetriebene grillmotoren, die waren nach 30 stunden fratze. die batterien waren dazu noch sehr unpraktisch und wenn die schon nach 2 stunden leer waren, war die ganze arbeit für die katz. bin ja nicht immer dabei, wenn das rad läuft.
mit ner zeitschaltuhr und dem motor von pollin hat man schon was genaueres und muss nicht abschätzen oder prüfen, wie lang die batterien wohl noch halten werden.

ps: der motor von pollin kostet nur 7 euro


----------



## peterws (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die schlechten Erfahrungen, die Du schilderst, habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Aber wie es sich anhört, ist ein E-Motor doch die bessere Wahl.

War auch lange auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Klammern, aber so das ganz Richtige habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## snorreausflake (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So nach dem ich des öfteren hier rumgestöbert hab, hab ich mir gestern aus´m Geschäft ein paar Stückchen Styrodur und VA Schweißdraht mitgenommen.
Hab mir gestern abenb dann mal nen Wobbler "geschnitzt", jetzt hab ich nur das Problem zwecks ausbleien und versiegeln.
Wie geht ihr beim ausbleien vor und was kann ich zum versiegeln von Styrodur nehmen?
Gruß Snorre


----------



## peterws (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ausbleien einfach:
Rohling ins Wasser und so lang beschweren bis er das richtige spezifische gewicht hat, bzw. bis er grade so noch schwimmt bzw. untergeht, je nach geplantem Einsatz.

Ausbleien kompliziert:
Dichte des verwendeten Materials ermitteln, Gewicht des Rohlings und der Drahtachse+Haken+Sprebgringe+Stahlvorfach ermitteln. Dichte von Wasser ist bekannt. Jetzt kannst Du ausrechnen wieviel zusätzliches Gewicht Du anbringen musst.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> [...] Wie geht ihr beim ausbleien vor [...]?



hallo,
Hier habe ich dir einen link, indem das ausbleinen eines wobblers gut beschrieben wird. aber peterws hat das auch schon super geschildert.|good:


----------



## snorreausflake (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alles klar danke, jetzt kann ich mich mal ans ausbleien wagen 
Jetzt sollt ichnur noch wissen was ich zum versiegeln von Styrodur nehmen kann, ich weiß ihr habts bestimmt schon hundertmal geschrieben aber ich find grad nix.
Hat einer von euch schon den Bericht über CD Wobbler in nem anderen Board/Forum gelesen??Ist echt interessant und sieht hammer aus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> [...]Jetzt sollt ichnur noch wissen was ich zum versiegeln von Styrodur nehmen kann, ich weiß ihr habts bestimmt schon hundertmal geschrieben aber ich find grad nix.[...]



hallo,
ich habe keine ahnung was styrodur überhaupt ist. kann dir also auch leider nicht weiterhelfen. 
zu dem hundertmal... . ich habe auch erst so ab 4000 posts mich in diesem thread eingeklickt. anfangs habe ich auch viele fragen gestellt, die schon 300 mal beantwortet wurden. aber kann man ja nicht wissen. ich göaube, dass ich mit diesen fragen manche leute ziehmlich genervt habe.... aber es gibt immer leute, die dir gerne helfen, auch wenn sie dir frage gerade zum 100sten male beantworten. von dem her ist es kein problem, einfach zu fragen.

aber wie gesagt, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.

hat dir mein link geholfen?


----------



## Lure (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja den Bericht über die "CD-Wobbler" kenne ich. im Prinzip ne super Sache. Hatte auch schonmal überlegt Wobblerhalbschalen aus Lexan tiefzuziehen.
Ich verwende kein Styrodur, würde es aber mit 2K Harz versuchen...


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

snorreausflake 
ich baue fast nur noch aus Styrodur. Zum Versiegeln benutze ich das Epoxy von Conrad Elektronik. Wie die Wobbs ausgebleit werden findest Du auch auf meiner HP. Bei weiteren Fragen, deren Beantwortung sehr ins Detail gehen können, kannst Du mich auch anrufen


----------



## Fangnix (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Pass auf, wenn du 5min.-Epoxi empfielst. Da bekommst du schnell Probleme mit Pelznase


----------



## snorreausflake (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@BMG, ja dein link hat mir geholfen über den bin ich auch auf die CD Wobbler gestossen  Wenn´s mich mal reitzt versuch ich das dann auch mal 
@Bondes, alles klar danke muß ich mal nachschauen


----------



## Pelznase (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gähn, überhauptnix.^^


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke beide Harze haben vor und Nachteile. Ich baue gerne schnell, dafür ist die Oberfläche am Ende nicht ganz so perfekt. Ich denke mal es liegt am Überzug. Bei Conrad gibt es ja auch Epoxy das länger zum Härten benötigt. Vielleicht entspricht es dem von Behnke. Pelznase und Konsorten mache sicher auch nur eine ganz dünne Schicht ähnlich wie Lack drauf. Sonst würden die Details wie Kiemenbögen oder Augen, Maul... zulaufen schätze ich.  Mehr braucht´s vielleicht bei Holz auch nicht als Schutz. 
Ich dagegen benutze das Epoxy ja hauptsächlich als Panzerung gegen scharfe Zähne vor dem Styrodur und zum Zusammenbauen der Einzelteile. Dafür eignet sich nur Material mit kurzer Wartezeit denke ich


----------



## workflow (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich baue auch gerne mit styrodur...weil es praktisch nicht kostet...der nachteil ist jedoch das es viel zu weich ist...
d.h diese wobbler halten einfach nicht lange...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich verfolge diesen thread schon en paar seiten, aber was styrodur ist, weis ich immer noch nicht so genau. ist das ein kunststoff, den man in formen gießen kann??? und warum kostet er praktisch nix???|kopfkrat


----------



## malnixfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

Styrodur ist so was wie styropor nur fester in der Masse.
Er kostet deshalb fast nix, weil es ihn auf jeder Baustelle als Abfall gibt. Viel braucht man ja nicht für einen Wobbler. Styrodur wird im Hausbau als Wanddämmisolierung gebraucht.

Bin Klempner daher weiß ich es. Habe es schon oft gesehen. Zum Wobbler bauen benutze ich es allerdings nicht. Ich benutze es manchmal zum Posenbau.

Hoffe dir helfen zu können

MfG Felix


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Workflow:
Du kannst das Styrodur auch nicht einfach so lassen. Es muß mit Kunststoff versiegelt werden und das Innenleben muß man auch mit Epoxy versiegeln. Dann ist ein Styrodurwobbler sehr haltbar. Man sollte ihn allerdings nicht gegen zu harte Gegenstände wie Steine oder Metallgeländer werfen dann kann die Oberfläche platzen. Sollte sie mal platzen macht´s auch nicht viel - mit epoxy ist sowas schnell wieder repariert


----------



## workflow (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so mache ich das auch...natürlich versiegel ich innen +aussen...nur zb balsa ist fester so das ein stoß oder wenn man den wobbler fallenläßt schneller schäden verursacht bei styrodur...styrodur gibt schneller nach...aber dafür macht es spaß damit zu arbeiten weil es schnell und günstig verarbeitbar ist...


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@BMG
malnixfänger hat es schon gut beschrieben, Styrodur erkennst du an der typischen blauen Farbe und im gegensatz zum Styropor fehlt die grobe (Kügelchen) Struktur.
Wie gesagt hab jetzt erst einen Rohling bzw. gestern den zweiten Rohling aus Styrodur gemacht und es ist zum bearbeiten echt einfach. 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch den Wobbler komplett machen und dann mal schauen ob er auch läuft


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für die aufklärung, was styrodur ist.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, wie ihr es jetzt beschrieben habt, hat es ja eine konsistenz wie styropor. nur feiner...
und daraus lassen sich wobbler herstellen?? wenn ich mir das so vor augen führe, stelle ich mir die wobbler dann ziemlich weich und vorallem leicht vor. da muss man ja dann viel mit ausbleien machen, oder?

und durch die beitseitige epoxy-behandlung wird er robuster...|kopfkrat...kann mal jemand ein bild einen styrodur-rohlings reinstellen, damit ich mir mal ein bild von dem machen kann?

das muss ich mal gesehen haben


----------



## workflow (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

50bmg....du erkennst das problem...
styrodur ist günstig und gut zu verarbeiten aber es braucht mehrere schichten epoxid damit der wobbler genug schutz hat...
ansonsten bröckelt dir schon beim drücken mit dem fingernagel auf den wobbler das epoxid ab...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da wir ehh eine werkstatt haben und immer abfallstücke von holz haben, baue ich mir meine wobbler lieber aus holz und bin dann auf der robusteren seite. und ich muss echt sagen, das holzwobblerbauen macht mir echt spass.#6


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da bröckelt überhaupt nichts auch nicht bei nur einer Schicht Epoxy. Die Schicht kann locker bis zu 1mm dick werden. Das ist wie ein dicker Plastikpanzer.#6
So sieht das Styrodur und die Rohlinge aus. Das abgebildete 2K Epoxy verklebt und versiegelt den Körper dauerhaft und fast unkaputtbar#h


----------



## workflow (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*stimmt es bröckelt nicht wenn man behnke laminier harz verwendet, da hast du recht bondex...sorry*


----------



## Lure (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Vorteil an Styrodur ist wohl, daß man sehr schnell zum Ergebnis kommt.
Hier mal ein mini aus Prototypenwerkstoff


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich nehme das von Conrad. Funzt supi!


----------



## holle (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei mir ist auch mal wieder bischen unspektakuläres, ordinäres zeugs fertig geworden. aber ich zeigs trotzdem mal. :q


http://img528.*ih.us/img528/6716/allemm1.th.jpg

hab bei den weissen ne schöne effektfarbe ausgetestet mit der zb die farbe weiss je nach lichteinfall lila schimmert. sprüht man das ganze wiederum zb übers schwarz wirds gleich lila (wie man es bei den jerks sieht, dort ist die lila-effektfarbe und die grün-effektfarbe zu sehen). 
auf dem bild kommt es nicht so gut rüber wie in natura, aber ein bischen sieht man es auf der linken seite. 

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/1601/weisserlilaeffektvp8.th.jpg


----------



## Lure (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin holle, die Effektfarben sind super, sind das die Schmincke Farben? Benutze sie auch. Finde diese dezenten Effekte echt gut um den Schimmer von Fischhaut zu imitieren.
Da haste ja n ganzen Haufen gebaut  Hast du die Schaufeln eigentlich direkt mit eingegossen?


----------



## holle (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin manu, 
sind die createx chameleon-farben. 
bei den wobblern mach ichs zur zeit bissl umständlich. erst giess ich nur den körper ohne alles, dann kommt im nachhinein die achse, das blei und die schaufel rein. dann wird mit epox verfüllt und später kommt farbe und der rest.


----------



## Lure (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist sicherlich auch präziser so. Hast du schonmal alles zusammen vergossen?


----------



## holle (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp, eben drum. 
hatte es mal probiert, aber wie du schon schreibst wirds in den silikonformen manchmal flexibilitätsbedingt etwas unpräzise mit der schaufel usw. von daher lieber umständlich und gut austariert. :q

ps: 

hab mal in nem salmo-werbestreifen die formen gesehen die die verwenden. sind aus metall, dort wird die bebleite achse und die schaufel eingelegt und fertig ist der wobbler nach dem giessen. noch farbe und finish und gut is.

sone form und nen sack voll tauchschaufeln hätt ich gern:l


----------



## Lure (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jau, das wär auf jedenfall mal praktisch!! Könnte man vielleicht mit ner Form aus Harz mal in Angriff nehmen ;-)


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diese Wobbler habe ich bewußt locker nur mit der Hand bemalt. Auch hier habe ich bevor die Augen und die Barschstreifen gemalt wurden eine dünne Schicht von dem Glitter-Acryl aufgetragen. Sicher ist das Finish nicht so schön und präzise wie bei den gebrushten, allerdings habe ich mit diesen Ködern bisher die besten Fangergebnisse erziehlen können. Vielleicht wirken diese Kunstköder natürlicher weil gewisse Unregelmäßigkeiten auftreten. Auch in der Natur gibt es keine 100% Symetrie. Vielleicht sind unterschiedlich große Augen oder deren Form oder fransige fleckige Oberflächen der letzte Anreiz für einen Räuber anzugreifen weil er Krankheit oder Mißbildung erkennt, er wittert dann leichte Beute. Beweisen kann ich das natürlich nicht, dazu müßte ich ein Fisch sein


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die kleinen Käferwobbler sind etwa 1cm lang. Ich habe sie als Flachläufer konzipiert. Sie gehen etwa 50cm runter und haben einen excellenten Lauf. Hatte selber nicht damit gerechnet. Sie sind unbeschwert bis auf das Drahtgestell und die Haken. Sie schwimmen an der Oberfläche. So können sie unter Bäume oder Brücken treiben gelassen werden.


----------



## peterws (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da sind ja mal wieder schöne Dinge zu sehen (Bondex und Holle). Die Käfer sind ja "niedlich".

@Bondex, wie bekommst Du den Farbverlauf von dunklem Rücken zum helleren Bauch mit dem Pinsel hin? Ich habe keinen Air-Brush und bemale grade meine ersten Wobbler/Jerks mit dem Pinsel und irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so wirklich schick hin.

War grade froh das handwerkliche am Wobblerbau recht ordentlich hinbekommen zu haben, aber ich glaube jetzt fehlt der Künstler in mir. Vielleicht baue ich ja einfach ein paar "Redheads".


----------



## holle (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit nem harten pinsel und wenig farbe tupfen. so legst du pixel für pixel farbe auf den wobbler und kannst so annähernd laufende übergänge hinbekommen.


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das kann man so machen. Ich mache das aber anders. Ich bemale zunächst den Körper mit weißer Acrylfarbe. Ich benutze zum Handbemalen immer Schmincke Acryl. Wenn das Weiß getrocknet ist bemale ich vo Rücken her mit der Grundfarbe sehr stark verdünnt. Bei den braunen war es Orange oder Gelb. Wenn die Farbe noch nass ist nehme ich einen feuchten fast trockenen Aquarellpinsel und sauge on unten her die überschüssige Farbe heraus. Dabei it Eile und kontrolliertes Arbeiten erforderlich. zur Not könnte man vielleicht auch mit Klopapier abtupfen. Nun ist der erste Verlauf fertig. Der Bauch ist jetzt weiß geblieben. Der Rücken dunkelgelb nach unten immer weißlicher werdend. Wieder trocknen lassen! Nun streiche ich den Rücken mit Schwarz oder Dunkelblau für Barsch (Schwarz+Blau) und ziehe mit der Spitze des fast trockenen Aqaurellpinsels vom Rücken zum Bauch hin die noch feuchte Farbe aus. Aber eben nicht so weit wie vorher das Gelb. Ich benutze also 2 Pinsel weil ich schnell arbeiten muß. Der eine ist immer voll Farbe den anderen benutze ich nur zum Verstreichen zum Verlauf. Nach jeder Seite muß man den "Verstreichpinsel" wieder gut auswaschen und auf Küchenpapier abtupfen. Durch die Verläufe entsteht jetzt aus dem Blau und der unteren gelben Schicht das Grün für Barsche. Aus dem Schwarz und dem darunterliegenden Orange entsteht das bei mir so beliebte schmutzige naturbraun der anderen Wobbler. Da es kein technischer Prozess ist und auch der Zufall etwas mit reinspielt, sieht jeder Wobbler von der Tönung etwas anders aus. Manche haben Flecken, andere haben längere oder kürzere Verlaufsabstufungen.

Jezt kann ich wenn wieder alles getrocknet ist, den gesamten Wobbler noch mit einer Lasur des Glitters überziehen. Die Barschstreifen, Augen ...kommen erst danach damit sie sich besser hervorheben.
Kiemen, Flossen und andere kleine Details lassen sich sehr gut aufmalen wenn die Glitterlasur noch nicht knochentrocken ist. Der Moment ist entscheidend. Ich die Lasur zu trocken reißt der Strich ab, ist der Wobbler zu nass verläuft die Farbe zu einem Brei. Man braucht daher etwas Erfahrung für den richtigen Moment. Dieser ist bei Acrylfarben nur sehr kurz weil die Farbe sehr schnell trocknet wenn sie dünn aufgetragen ist. Das hat aber den Vorteil dass man alles wieder übermalen kann wenn man Mist gemacht hat. Die meisten Acrylfarben decken sehr gut, riechen nicht unangenehm, lassen sich mit Wasser verdünnen und die Pinsel auch mit Wasser reinigen (muß man aber sofort machen denn nach dem Trocknen ist Acryl absolut wasser und Wetterfest)


----------



## peterws (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die schöne Anleitung, werde es beim nächsten Wobbler mal ausprobieren.


----------



## jirgel (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich mag diesen Threat wenn ich könnte würde ich meinen Wohnsitz in diesen Threat verlegen, man lernt immer was neues


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank
Vielleicht mache ic von den Malerarbeiten mal Fotos und stelle sie hier ein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



peterws schrieb:


> Da sind ja mal wieder schöne Dinge zu sehen (Bondex und Holle). Die Käfer sind ja "niedlich".
> 
> @Bondex, wie bekommst Du den Farbverlauf von dunklem Rücken zum helleren Bauch mit dem Pinsel hin? Ich habe keinen Air-Brush und bemale grade meine ersten Wobbler/Jerks mit dem Pinsel und irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so wirklich schick hin.
> 
> War grade froh das handwerkliche am Wobblerbau recht ordentlich hinbekommen zu haben, aber ich glaube jetzt fehlt der Künstler in mir. Vielleicht baue ich ja einfach ein paar "Redheads".




so geht es mir auch. ich habe mal einen mit nem bild beklebt. bin aber nicht so richtg zufrieden damit. muss mir noch was überlegen, wie ich das gut hinbekomme.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> [...]Käferwobbler[...]



aus was haste die denn gebaut??? ich finde ja schon 4cm dinger en bissel fummelig zum arbeiten, aber diese fingernagelgroßen wobbler...|kopfkrat.
sind die aus holz oder dem syrodur (ich hoffe, ich habe es richtig geschrieben.)


----------



## peterws (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Vielleicht mache ich von den Malerarbeiten mal Fotos und stelle sie hier ein



Fotos sind immer toll, sagen häufig mehr als 1000 Worte. Aber ich glaube, ich habe es auch so verstanden, was Dich natürlich nicht von dem Foto-Einstellen abhalten soll.


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wahnsinn was hier gebastelt wird.....ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein paar materialien besorgt, und bald geht es los mit dem ersten wobbler marke eigenbau....ich hoffe das wird was.....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@magic feeder: viel glück, und gutes gelingen!!!

es rentiert sich echt diesen thread zu verfolgen. man lernt so viel...aber ich habe mich auch erst ab comment 4000 eingekleidert *leider*. muss mir mal die zeit nehmen, die anderen comments, die ich verpasst habe durchzulesen.


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sind ebenfalls aus Styrodur. Vielleicht ist aber mehr Epoxy als Schaumstoff verarbeitet. 
Momentan arbeite ich gerade an der Bilderserie zum Bemalen mit Pinsel für Euch


----------



## peterws (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> [...]Momentan arbeite ich gerade an der Bilderserie zum Bemalen mit Pinsel für Euch



SUPER!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

@ Lure der hier 

http://www.luresonline.com.au/mouldinglures.htm

gießt die Schaufeln gleich mit ein. Ich werd es bei meiner Nächsten Epoxidform mal Probieren.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Lure (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Peter,
guter link, die Seite kannte ich nicht..danke.

Werde das Projekt in näherer Zukunft angehen 

Hast du schonmal mit Epoxidarbeiten und den nötigen Trennmitteln gearbeitet?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi

Ja das hab ich. 
Find die Formen besser als die Silikonformen und die Kostenfrage ist ja auch noch da diese Epoxiformen sind schon wesendlich günstiger.

Ich hab mir aus Holz und Restfelxiblen Epoxidharz drei Formen in Anlehnung an die von Silbi gebaut.

Ich hab schon mehrere Wobbler gegossen. Mann muss die Form nur immer gut mit Trennmittel einschmieren dann klappt das einwandfrei.

Das Material "EP-Gießharzsystem E45GB" hab ich bei meinem Lieblingslieferanten gekauft. 
Das Trennmittel auch.

Der da  http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/

Zum Formenbau hab ich es noch mit Füllstoff versetzt wegen der Wärme und so.

Wennst noch was wissen willst frag einfach.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Matchking (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mahlzeit,
hier mal zwei Minis von mir.
Der größere ca. 3,5cm hat leider beim epoxieren ne kleine Delle bekommen (übersehen).
Gebaut aus Styrodur, Achse aus Dentaldraht (Edelstahl)

Der kleine ist aus Balsa gebaut und 1,7cm groß.

Beide sind mit dem Pinsel bemalt und haben einen astreinen Lauf.

In nächster Zeit werden wohl noch mehrer Wobbs von mir kommen.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi supi

baust du die mit der Lupe |bla:|bla:

Schauen super aus

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Matchking: schöne teile. vorallem die farbgebung spricht mich an. ganz einfach und schlicht. wenn de mal was mit denen gefangen hast, melde dich bitte!!!


----------



## FrankWoerner (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey
bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ne Dekupiersäge kaufen soll? weil das von Hand sägen geht mir echt auf die Nü...

hat von euch einer eine?? und wenn ja was taugt die denn??

mir schwebt da die hier vor??


ach ja hätte ich fast vergessen!! geile Wobbler mal wieder zum bestaunen hier#6#6 weiter so... meine sehen noch net so toll aus...|gr:


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Minis hast Du da gebaut! 

Ich habe jetzt mal das step by step für das Finish mit dem Pinsel und Acryl für Euch zusammengefasst.

Bachforellendesign
Material: 
2 Aquarellpinsel Da Vincy #7 u #0
Schmincke Acryl: Schwarz, rot, Weiß, indisch, Gelb, Flitter 
Küchenkrepp
Wasserbehälter mit Wasser
5Min Conrad-E-2K Epoxy
Dubbingnadel
Zahnstocher Feiler oder Schleifpapier
Bindestock (Dan Vise)

Zunächst werden alle Teile bereit gelegt. Die Körper sind bereits geschliffen und die Bleie und Achsen eingepaßt. Nun werden Blei und Drahtachse mit 2K Epox (Conrad Elektronik) eingeklebt. Der Schlitz wird so gut es geht mit Epoxy abgedichtet. Nach dem Härten kann die Naht noch glatt geschliffen werden. Da ich Unregelmäßigkeiten sogar beabsichtige verzichte ich aber darauf. Mit Weiß wird die Naht und mindestens die untere Hälfte des Körpers mit Acrylweiß bestrichen. Ich benutze das Acryl von Schmincke. Es wird für deckende Partien nicht mit Wasser verdünnt. Gerade das Weiß deckt leider nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist die Farbe getrocknet wird der Rücken mit unverdünntem Gelborange gestrichen. Mit dem 2. Pinsel wird die Farbe mit etwas Wasser "vertrieben" Man kann aber auch trocken granulieren. Überflüssige Farbe kann mit dem Pinsel abgesaugt werden bevor sie ganz getrocknet ist. Dazu wird der Pinsel gut ausgewaschen und mit dem Küchentuch abgetupft.


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt geben wir etwas schwarz auf unsere Palette (ich nehme einfach ein Stück Papier aus einem Prospekt) Mit unverdünntem Schwarz wird der Rücken jetzt mit Pinsel A bemalt mit dem Pinsel B wird jetz wieder ein Verlauf angelegt. Das orange wird nun schmutzig braun-orange (ich finde das sehr natürlich).
Jetzt kann eine dünn lasierende Schicht Acrylflitter aufgetragen werden. Das ist optional.
Rote Tupfen und die Augenwerden mit einem stumpf geschliffenen Zahnstocher aufgebracht. Iris und schwarze Tupfen beenden das Bemalen. -wer will kann aber noch mit dem Rest schwarz und orange eine Mischung herstellen und damit Kiemen und Bauchflossen aufmalen. Dabei sollte die Farbe aber stärker verdünnt sein. Ich benutze dazu einen Aquarellpinsel #0 oder den Zahnstocher. Wenn die Farben getrocknet sind wird der Wobbler in den Dan-Vise eingespannt.


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt wird erneut 2K Epoxy angerührt. Lieber etwas zuviel Härter weil die äßere Schicht nicht mehr mit Klarlack lackiert wird. Der Panzer ist gleichzeitig Finish.
Mit der Dubbingnadel wird das Harz auf den Körper aufgetragen und permanent gedrecht bis es anzieht. Weiter drehen bis es nicht mehr laufen kann. Nun muß der Köder 1-2 Tage "abhängen"


----------



## Matchking (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fliegenfisch 
Ne, ne Lupe brauche ich noch nicht.
Dafür reichen diE aUGEN GERADEN NOCH AUS:
Aber ein bisschen kleinere Finger wären schon nicht schlecht.

Wenn damit die ersten Fänge gemacht habe, stelle ich Bilder on.

@ Bondex 
Wenn man einen guten Lehrmeister hat, dann klappt das auch!


----------



## peterws (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Sehr schöne detaillierte Beschreibung, DANKE! Bin mal gespannt, wie gut ich das wohl hinbekomme. Aber was ist das nur für ein Köder, den Du da gebaut hast? Sieht so aus, als hättest Du die Tauchschaufel vergessen.


----------



## snorreausflake (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Hey
> bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ne Dekupiersäge kaufen soll? weil das von Hand sägen geht mir echt auf die Nü...
> 
> hat von euch einer eine?? und wenn ja was taugt die denn??
> ...



Ja ne Dekupiersäge ist schon was feines, hab das Glück das mein Vater ne sehr gut ausgestattete Hobbywerkstatt hat in deren Inventar sich auch ne Dekupiersäge befindet .Aber extra wegen Wobblerbau ne Dekupiersäge zu holen wär mir zu teuer.
Aus was baust du denn deine Wobbler?
Ich benutz die Säge nur um die grobe Form aus dem Styrodur zu sägen, den Rest mach ich dann nur noch mit Schleifpapier.


----------



## FrankWoerner (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist ja nicht nur wegen dem Wobblerbau. gibt bei meinem bastelein wo die schon tausend mal geschick gewesen wäre. Zur ZEit bau ich aus allem möglichen Materialien : Balsaholz Fichtenholz Kunststoffe usw...


----------



## peterws (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich habe eine Japanische Holzsäge, damit kan man sehr schnell und präzise Scheiden/Sägen. Ist halt deutlich preiswerter als 'ne Dekupiersäge. Ansonsten bin ich immer für gutes Werkzeug zu haben und hätte ich das Geld und den Platz dafür, würde ich so ein Ding sicherlich auch mein eigen nennen.


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@peterws 
das ist ein ganz normaler Wobbler. Die Schaufel und die Drillinge kommen ja noch. Fotos stelle ich dann wieder ein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: super anleitung. ich bemale meine wobbler auch mit acryfaben. jedoch habe ich immer nach einer lösung gesucht, die übergänge nicht so schroff und hart hinzubekommen. übers wochenende werde ich mal wieder en wobbler bauen und man nach deiner anleitung. mal sehen ob es was wird.


----------



## peterws (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @peterws
> das ist ein ganz normaler Wobbler. Die Schaufel und die Drillinge kommen ja noch. Fotos stelle ich dann wieder ein



Alles klar, habe ich mir ja auch fast schon gedacht, konnte mir aber nicht verkneifen, das zu schreiben. Sieht halt irgendwie eigenartig aus, so'n Wobbler ohne Schaufel. Ich hätte immer gedacht, dass die Schaufel vor dem Versiegeln eingeklebt wird.


----------



## snorreausflake (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> das ist ja nicht nur wegen dem Wobblerbau. gibt bei meinem bastelein wo die schon tausend mal geschick gewesen wäre. Zur ZEit bau ich aus allem möglichen Materialien : Balsaholz Fichtenholz Kunststoffe usw...


Na dann lohnt es sich 
So hab ich heut mal eingedeckt mit: Harz und Härter,Thixotropiermittel (zum verdicken des Epoxyds),Mischbecherchen (25ml) und ner Taschenwagge (0,1g Bereich und bis 800gr Gesamtgewicht), jetzt kann ich mich heut oder morgen mal an den Zusammenbau und das Versiegeln machen


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hätte immer gedacht, dass die Schaufel vor dem Versiegeln eingeklebt wird.

nein dann würde die Schaufel immer im Weg sein wenn ich das Epoxy auftrage das als Mantel dient. Beim Lackieren stört die Schaufel auch und man müßte sie immer erst makieren. So geht´s schneller und sauberer.

Hier nun die fertigen Wobbler


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt habe ich mal was neues getestet. Rote Forelle und perlmuttweißfisch. Bei den roten habe ich genauso gearbeitet das Perlmutt entsteht wenn man das Flitter auf weiß aufträgt #6


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch 2 kleine


----------



## FrankWoerner (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein Gott der haut die Dinger raus.... ich werd schon ganz grün vor neid.....

Bondex macht an einem Abend soviele Wobbler wie ich in zwei Wochen....  wo nehmt ihr die Zeit her???

mach weiter so Bondex super Wobbler, las dich von mir nicht beirren....







..........#q#q#q


----------



## workflow (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja die zeit hätte ich auch man gerne.. aber wenn man berufstätig ist macht es einem probleme die zeit zu finden...leider


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja solche Wobbler sind auch relativ schnell gebaut. Da ich 5 Min Epoxy benutze kann ich recht zügig die Schritte hintereinander schalten und gleich weitermachen. Brauche kein Karussel das 24h laufen muß o.Ä.


----------



## workflow (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das karussel ist bei mir und ich denke bei den kollegen hier elektrisch betrieben...es verrichtet seine arbeit von alleine...oder meinst du wir drehen das karussel von hand |kopfkrat


----------



## Lure (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Wobbler workflow..
5 Min Epoxy ist auch nur für Miniwobbler geeignet. Einen etwas größeren Köder bekommt man damit niemals ansehnlich versiegelt. Da gehts ohne Drying Wheel oder hängen nicht.


----------



## workflow (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke lure!
kann dir nur zustimmen

leider kan ich nicht mehr soviele wobbler bauen da ich extrem allergisch gegen epoxid reagiere egal ob ich 20 handschuhe übereinander trage oder eine schutzbrille trage...meine augen schwellen zu und ich kriege exzeme die jucken wie sau...das ist bitter für mich...denn ich baue sehr gerne wobbler

bei dem obrigen wobbler habe ich mit transparentem doppelseitigem klebeband die datenschicht einer cd abgelöst und als schicht auf dem wobbler benutzt...dann noch ein paar glitter partikel drauf und fertig...


----------



## peterws (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> leider kan ich nicht mehr soviele wobbler bauen da ich extrem allergisch gegen epoxid reagiere egal ob ich 20 handschuhe übereinander trage oder eine schutzbrille trage...meine augen schwellen zu und ich kriege exzeme die jucken wie sau...das ist bitter für mich...denn ich baue sehr gerne wobbler



Muss man denn unbedingt Epoxid verwenden? Es gibt auch noch andere 2K-Systeme zum Verkleben. Es sei denn Du hast eine Allergie gegen Lösungsmittel u.ä., dann wird es wohl wirklich eng mit dem Bauen.

PS. Schicker CD-Look Wobbler!


----------



## Lure (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gute Idee, dachte es wäre Alu.
Das mit der Allergie ist echt übel...kann mich mit Epoxy zum Glück nicht beklagen, aber ich habe mit der Zeit auch eine krasse Allergie gegen Zedernholz bekommen...wenn ich den Staub davon einatme bekomme hab ich alle Atemwegschleimhäute komplett geschwollen und sogar Nasenbluten davon bekommen...ein Glück, daß ich jetzt mit dem Werkstoff arbeiten kann...man sollte eigentlich auch immer eine gute Atemschutzmaske tragen...mache ich auch viel zu selten.

Wenn die Allergie tatsächlich vom Epoxy kommt würde ich mal Cowidur 2K Holzsiegel versuchen...ist nicht so viskos wie Epoxy...macht aber glasklare gute Versiegelungen.
Es gibt schon Alternativen zu Epoxi! Man muss sie aber sorgfältig aussuchen.

Irgendwie ist das schon alles ganz schön gestört, was man so in Kauf nimmt ;-) Für mich ist Zedernholz damit leider so gut wie gestorben...habe damit immer gerne gearbeitet.


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Lure & Workflow
ist mir schon klar daß da nicht die ganze Zeit gekurbelt wird! Nur ich mache meine kleinen so weil es für mich die schnellste Lösung ist. Große Wobbler muß man natürlich für ein Finish anders behandeln. Ich hatte ja schonmal gefragt wie dick Eure Epoxyschichten sind. Wieviele Schichten tragt Ihr denn auf? Wie ist die Konsitenz von dem Behnke? Eher wie Honig oder eher wie Lack?
Wenn der Köder Bauchig ist müßte sich theoretisch dann das Epoxy in der Mitte sammeln?


----------



## Lure (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Glaube, daß es für deinen Zweck gut funktioniert, sollte glaube ich auch nicht in Frage gestellt werden. Zumindest nicht von mir.  Allerdings vergilbt Conrad 5 min Epoxy mit der Zeit ganz schön.
Behnke ist eher wie Honig. Cowidur ist wie Lack. Bei mir hängt es auch ein Bißchen davon ab welche Form der Köder hat und für Welchen Zweck er gedacht ist (Hecht oder Barsch) welche Versiegelung ich wähle und wieviele Schichten ich auftrage.
Nachteil von Epoxy ist, daß an Ködern mit Kanten, diese nur sehr dünne Schichtdicken bekommen und sich an anderen Stellen mehr sammelt. Ich finde Cowidur benetzt da gleichmäßiger, wenn man z.b. Zweiteilige oder mehrteilige Köder mit vielen Details und Kanten hat. Man muss vom Cowidur 2K mehrere Schichten auftragen.


----------



## workflow (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke lure für die empfehlungen!

ist ziemlich dünnflüssig,man kann es deshalb super auftragen,und man hat nicht den stress mit dem hektischen auftragen des materials weil es langsam durchhärtet..ich mache das so wie pelznase von ihm habe ich ja praktisch mein wissen...2-3 schichten immer nach 12stunden abstand aufgetragen...dann hat man eine gute stärke die nie unter schlag gegen einen stein  etc...oder biss eines kapitalen fisches platzt...


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und eine Schicht ist dann so dick wie eine Lackschicht mit normalem Klarlack? Ich meine ansonsten müssten Relieffs doch zulaufen oder Kiemenspalten, Schuppenprägungen? Das meiste  (auch bei Lack) sammelt sich doch immer in den Vertiefungen, oder?


----------



## Lure (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kiemenspalten und Kopfdetails werden zwar flacher, aber das tut optisch eigentlich keinen Abbruch. Eingeprägte Schuppenmuster im Alu sind nachher nicht fühlbar, aber deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## workflow (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch einer aber mit goldholofolie+größeren silberglitter partikeln


----------



## Lure (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch n mini, aber schon was älter...baue eigentlich zu 90 % größere Köder ;-)


----------



## Lure (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß die wenigsten längliche Kleinwobbler in der Art wie workflows letzer oder auch den hier...bauen.


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

doch sowas habe ich auch schon mal versucht. Allerdings lassen die sich doof werfen. Gefangen habe ich hier damit auch nicht besonders. Da bin ich wieder zu den dicken kompakten zurückgekehrt


----------



## Pelznase (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt einen gusswobb fertig gemacht. nachdem der erste dicke gusswobb nicht so toll geworden ist, hatte ich auch nicht mehr so viel lust. da ist der hier min. 1 jahr auf eis gelegt worden. der erste test in der badewanne verlief gut. der ist 5cm gross und hat ne riesige luftkammer- crank baits brauchen viel auftieb. jetzt muss einer komplett fertig werden. wenn gut, dann serie.


----------



## holle (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schön! der gefällt. wie gross?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der sieht ja cool aus.
wie bringst an dem die ösen und haken dran, damit die auch halten?


----------



## Pelznase (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke.

holle, dat steht doch da.

50-bmg, da wird ne achse reingeschweisst- punktschweissen sollte ausreichern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> [...]50-bmg, da wird ne achse reingeschweisst- punktschweissen sollte ausreichern.



schweissen...ahhhhhhhhha. aus welchen meterial haste den den gegossen? soweit ich informiert bin, kann man nur melalle mit melallen verschweissen. 
ich kann dir dabei nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## workflow (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				. soweit ich informiert bin schrieb:
			
		

> :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> :vik:



stimmt doch, oder???


----------



## Pelznase (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar stimmt das. dann musst du auch wissen, was für wobbler noch so übrig bleibt. warum dann wieder eine frage?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> klar stimmt das. dann musst du auch wissen, was für wobbler noch so übrig bleibt. warum dann wieder eine frage?



???ich kann dir nicht folgen...


----------



## Pelznase (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann schreib ich dir das mal ganz deutlich. du nervst mich mit deinen fragen, die nicht gestellt werden müssen. weil es schon tausend mal hier und anderswo geschrieben wurde. du dir die arbeit der suche und des nachlesens nicht machen willst, weil du die antworten lieber aufm tablett persönlich überreicht haben möchtest und da hab ich keine lust drauf. ok?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> dann schreib ich dir das mal ganz deutlich. du nervst mich mit deinen fragen, die nicht gestellt werden müssen. weil es schon tausend mal hier und anderswo geschrieben wurde. du dir die arbeit der suche und des nachlesens nicht machen willst, weil du die antworten lieber aufm tablett persönlich überreicht haben möchtest und da hab ich keine lust drauf. ok?



hallo????
ich wundere mich nur, wie du eine stahlachse mit schweißen in einen nichtmetallenen gusswobbler einschweissen willst. was habe ich nur falschgemacht, außer zu fragen????? außerdem hast du mir immer noch nicht gesagt, aus welchem material dein gusswobbler ist...

ich weiß echt nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe. 
kann mir das vielleicht mal jemand sagen?

ach so: wir können ganz normal miteinander reden.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann müsste der wobbler aus metall sein...


----------



## Meterhecht14 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab leider zur zeit keine gescheite cam, es kommen aber noch paar mehr bilder. der unten ist schon en bisel älter...


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr hübscher Wobbler. Wie groß?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> dann müsste der wobbler aus metall sein...



das würde dann auch erklären, dass er die achse mit punktschweissen fixieren will. aber auf dem bild sieht der nicht aus, als wäre er aus metall.

aber er hat ja geschrieben, dass er ihn gegossen hat...un metall zu giesen ist sehr aufwendig und mühsam...


----------



## Pelznase (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh gott.... also, der guss ist aus resin und bekommt eine drahtachse. der besteht aus 2 hälften, die mit ner achse und kugeln verklebt werden. als kleber dient 5min-epoxid.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke das wollte ich wissen, mehr nich


----------



## Meterhecht14 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bondex: der JERK ist ca 11 cm lang


----------



## Pelznase (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der erste probant ist fertig gebrusht, noch ohne epoxid und viel zu freundlich guckend.


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute!
Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage zum Epoxid, hab mir mal gerade die Sachen von Behnke angeschaut. Im Vergleich zu dem bisher von mir verwendetem Westsystem Harz sind die ja sogar Kostengünstig. 
Wollte jetzt nur mal Fragen welches Harz Ihr nehmt (300 oder 601) und welchen Härter dazu? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase 
sieht schön aus das Teil! Kannste mal ein Bild von der Form einstellen? Würde mich interessieren wie das Innenleben aussieht und ob das ein Gußform aus Gummi ist.  Was hast Du als Prototyp verwendet für Die Formherstellung?


----------



## peterws (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> [...]viel zu freundlich guckend.



Kommt der böse Blick besser an bei den Räubern?
Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## peterws (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex
Habe mich jetzt mal an Deiner Verlaufstechnik aus Post4228ff versucht, aber leider stimmt bei mir das Ergebnis immer noch nicht.
Habe diesbezüglich noch eine Frage. Lässte Du die untere/hellere Farbe ganz trocknen bevor Du die nächste Farbe aufbringst und den Verlauf erstellst oder arbeitest Du "nass in nass"? Bei mir gibt das ganze immer entweder eine einzige Farbmatsche oder harte Farbübergänge aber nicht das was ich will.


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe diesbezüglich noch eine Frage. Lässte Du die untere/hellere Farbe ganz trocknen bevor Du die nächste Farbe aufbringst und den Verlauf erstellst oder arbeitest Du "nass in nass"? 

Beides ist möglich.

Bei mir gibt das ganze immer entweder eine einzige Farbmatsche oder harte Farbübergänge aber nicht das was ich will.

das ist zu Anfang so. Die Arbeisgeschwindigkeit muß stimmen und der Wasser-Farbeanteil. Nicht zu naß nicht zu trocken. Das ist halt Übungssache


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber ist auch nicht schlimm wenn Du´s verbockst. Du kannst es ja immer wieder übermalen und neu anfangen. Meistens lasse ich die erste Schicht tocknen und die 2. dann nass. Das zuviel an Farbe mußt Du mit dem trockenen Pinsel absaugen oder abtupfen


----------



## peterws (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Erklärung!

Bin schon beim x-ten Übermalen ..., aber ich geb' nicht auf!

Mein Testmodell ist auch deutlich größer als die Wobbler aus Deiner Beschreibung, das macht es wahrscheinlich nicht grade einfacher.


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die müssen und sollen ja auch nicht soooo geleckt aussehen. Unregelmäßigkeiten machen die nur noch fängiger bin ich der Meinung


----------



## Pelznase (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx

die form ist aus silikonkautschuk, hab 2x1kg geschenkt bekommen. mit dieser menge lässt sich noch was anfangen....ist ja auch nicht ewig haltbar.
der rest ist auch wie schon bei meinen anderen gusswobbs gemacht.


----------



## Karpfencrack (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich wollt mal fragen wie die tauchschaufel befestigt wird das steht zwar sicher in diesem tread aber ich möchte mir erlich gesagt keine 186 seiten durchlesen

ich danke euch schon im vorhinaus für eure antworten


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jkc schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt nur mal Fragen welches Harz Ihr nehmt (300 oder 601) und welchen Härter dazu?



mir wurd das 601 harz + härter 650 empfohlen. das benutze ich auch und bin zufrieden damit. zum verkleben und besestigen das 5-minepoxy.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> ich wollt mal fragen wie die tauchschaufel befestigt wird



einfach den schlitz in dem gewünschten winkel einsägen und die zuvor gefertigte schaufel mit 5-minuteneopxy einkleben.


----------



## Karpfencrack (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann ich die schaufel aus plexi glas machen?aus was macht ihr sie?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus 

aus Lexan.
Aber wenn du auch nicht alles Mundgerecht haben willst und dich ein bisserl anstrengst bekommst hier alles mit der suchfunktion selber raus. |bigeyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> kann ich die schaufel aus plexi glas machen?aus was macht ihr sie?



ist ne gute wahl, das plexiglas. das nehme ich auch in der stärke 2mm. gibts im baumarkt, en stück 30x40cm für 2-4€.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber Plexiglas bricht Lexan nicht |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Lure (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Aber Plexiglas bricht Lexan nicht |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:



So ist es!


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase
thx

die form ist aus silikonkautschuk, hab 2x1kg geschenkt bekommen. mit dieser menge lässt sich noch was anfangen....ist ja auch nicht ewig haltbar.
der rest ist auch wie schon bei meinen anderen gusswobbs gemacht.

Du hattest doch mal überlegt eine Form aus Harz zu gießen oder hatte ich das falsch verstanden? Kutschuk ist ja flexibel und man braucht da vielleicht kein Trennmittel um den Gießling später aus der Form zu holen. Aber wenn beides aus Harz ist und die Form nicht flexibel ist, kann ich mir vorstellen daß man den Köder schlecht heraus bekommt. Wäre als Alternative zu dem teuren Kautschuk aber sicher eine Überlegung wert.
Hast Du den Prototyp selber geschnitzt oder ein fertiges Muster aus dem Laden benutzt?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

ich bin zwar nicht pelznase aber ich hab schon Formen aus Harz gemacht das klappt schon. Ich benutze da restflexibles Harz. das wird nicht richtig glashart sondern ist immer noch flexibel.

Ich werd am WE mal ne neue Form probieren wenns klappt meld ich mich nochmal mit nem Bild.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pelznase (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, hatte nie vor formen aus harz zu machen. alternativen zu silikonkautschuk wären aber nicht schlecht.

wenn das urmodell aus fimo ist, heisst das auch, dass ich das selbst gemacht habe. wo sollte man sowas auch kaufen können und dann noch in nem laden?!


----------



## Karpfencrack (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fliegenfisch wenn du das plexiglas erhitzt wird es elastisch wie ein schuhlöffel der bricht auch nicht so leicht nachdem du drauf steigst


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, hatte nie vor formen aus harz zu machen. alternativen zu silikonkautschuk wären aber nicht schlecht.

Mal sehen was Fliegenfisch da gemacht hat und welches Material er dafür benutzt. Eine Fotoserie vom Bau der Form wäre wirklich klasse.

wenn das urmodell aus fimo ist, heisst das auch, dass ich das selbst gemacht habe. wo sollte man sowas auch kaufen können und dann noch in nem laden?!

Das mit dem Fimo hatte ich wohl überlesen. Manche nehmen ja einen Kaufwobbler um den als Muster für eine Vervielfältigung zu nutzen, daher meine Frage. Aber Eigenkreationen finde ich ohnehin interessanter. Ich habe früher mal mit Fimo gebastelt. Wenn das zu heiß im Backofen geworden ist, hat sich das Zeug an der Unterseite geplättet. Die Form ist nicht so geblieben wie sie nach dem Kneten war. Kann Fimo anschließend noch geschnitzt oder geschliffen werden um Details auszuarbeiten?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
wollte gerade wieder einen wobbler bauen. wie immer aus fichtenholz (lange abgelagert). ist mir aber beim arbeiten zerbrochen...war wohl en bissel zu fest mit dem messer drangegangen. ich habe mir jetzt mal überlegt, wobbler aus frisch geschlagenen fogelbeer-hecken zu schnitzen. wenn das holz noch im saft ist, kann man es gut mit nem schnitzmesser oder taschenmesser bearbeiten. aber jetzt ist halt die frage, was mit dem holz passiert, wenn es trocknet...
meint ihr, dass sich risse bilden könnten???
so wie ich jetzt meine wobbler baue, bin ich nicht so ganz zu frieden mit dem fichtenholz. und balsa habe ich keines...

meint ihr, es ist ein vesuch wert, einen wobbler aus saftigem holz zu schitzen, oder sollte ich das gleich lassen?


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, also ich würde es mit frischem Holz sein lassen! Wenn es trocknet, verzieht es sich und kann auch reißen. Außerdem kannst Du die Leinölbehandlung dann vergessen und schleifen lässt es sich auch schlecht. Also mein Rat: Finger weg!

Ich würde Dir Abachi empfehlen, leicht zu bearbeiten, Schraubösen möglich und geringe Dichte --> Schwerpunkt lässt sich gut verändern. 
Nachteil: Ist etwas teurer als Fichte und nicht so leicht zu bekommen, zudem hat es eine "Richtung",man kann es nur in eine Richtung gut schnitzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich würde auch von frischem Holz abraten. Als Alternative könntest Du auch folgende Hölzer versuchen: Esche, Eiche, Limba, Weide, Ahorn, Pappel, Mahagoni.
Zeder, Erle eignen sich nicht so gut


----------



## Pelznase (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, warum sollte man sich auch den spass nehmen lassen und formen nicht selbst entwickeln?
fimo kann man, wenn es ausgebacken ist, bohren, schnitzen, kleben, spachteln und schmirgeln.
ich mache aus dem weichen fimo nur die ganz grobe form, danach kommt es in den backofen und es muss geschnitten werden.

ps: bei nem einteiligen guss könnte man weiter gehen...


----------



## Lure (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frisches Holz kannst du vergessen, damit tut man sich garantiert keinen gefallen.

@Bondex: Warum sich Zeder allerdings nicht so gut eignen soll kann ich nicht verstehen...was meinst du da genau? Habe überhaupt keine Probleme in der Verarbeitung mit Zedernholz gehabt...im Gegenteil.


----------



## peterws (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich bin bestimmt (noch) nicht so der Crack, aber die 8 Rohlinge, die ich bisher gesägt, geschnitzt und geschliffen habe sind alle aus einer handelsüblichen Dachlatte (ich glaube Fichtenholz) entstanden. Habe keine Probleme bei der Bearbeitung gehabt und das Material ist sehr günstig, viel günstiger als die meisten hier genannten Holzarten.
Wenn man allerdings, beim Schnitzen, zu viel Holz auf einmal wegnimmt, quasi mit einem Schnitt, dann kann es dazu kommen, dass das Holz entlang der Faserrichtung aufreißt. Das kann man aber vermeiden, indem man einfach immer nur dünner Spähne abnimmt.


----------



## hharfst (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

egal welches "weichholz" man benutzt - es sollte immer trocken sein.
als absolut empfehlenswert hat sich eine dekupiersäge mit regelelektronik und ein dremel bohrer (oder ähnliches) herausgestellt. da fällt jegliches splittern, reissen etc. weg, da man die form grob vorsägt und mit dem schleifaufsatz für den dremel fast zur vollendung bringt. schmirgelpapier dient dann nur noch dem "letzten schliff".
beides ist bei ebay für ca. 80 euro zu haben und lässt sich natürlich für ganz viele andere bastelarbeiten verwenden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



peterws schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings, beim Schnitzen, zu viel Holz auf einmal wegnimmt, quasi mit einem Schnitt, dann kann es dazu kommen, dass das Holz entlang der Faserrichtung aufreißt. Das kann man aber vermeiden, indem man einfach immer nur dünner Spähne abnimmt.



genau das ist mir auch passiert. wie gesagt, fichte habe ich in der werkstatt meinse vaters in unmengen vorhanden. dann werde ich mich wohl wieder ans bauen machen, wenn ich meine hausaufgaben endlich fertig habe. das problem ist nur, dass ich sehr kleine wobbler baue. länge maximal 5cm. und da ist mir auch schon der ein oder andere beim bearbeiten gebrochen.... 

aber ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## peterws (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> genau das ist mir auch passiert. wie gesagt, fichte habe ich in der werkstatt meinse vaters in unmengen vorhanden. dann werde ich mich wohl wieder ans bauen machen, wenn ich meine hausaufgaben endlich fertig habe. das problem ist nur, dass ich sehr kleine wobbler baue. länge maximal 5cm. und da ist mir auch schon der ein oder andere beim bearbeiten gebrochen....
> 
> aber ich gebe nicht auf




Sehr scharfe, feine Klinge verwenden und nicht zu viel Holz auf einmal abnehmen, dann bricht da nix. Bei so ganz kleinen Dingern ist vielleicht ein "Mini-Teppichmesser" praktisch. Wichtig ist allerdings auch, das Du Holzstücke verwendest, die möglichst homogen sind, d.h. keine Astlöcher oder andere Fehlstellen haben.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich hab jetzt meine ersten Rohlinge mal aus Sterodur gefertigt und kann sagen sehen nicht mal so schlecht aus. 

Ich empfehle Euch ein Skalpell zum Schnitzen.
Man bekommt verschiedene Klingenformen für die jeweiligen Arbeitsschritte z.B. sehr spitz, ganz feine, oder was robustes zum vorarbeiten....
Ein Grundhalter kostet ca. 11 Euro wenn man was Ordentliches haben will und die Wechselklingen sind dann nur noch Cent Beträge.
Die Klingen sind alle EXTREM SCHARF und somit kann man sehr schön damit arbeiten, aber muss auch auf die Finge aufpassen.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kleine wobs kann man auch gut aus balsa machen. des zeug ist ja so weich, das ma es auch mit feinem schleifpapier sehr gut bearbeiten kann und da bricht dann auch nix


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
heute nachmittag hat´s mich einfach nicht losgelassen einen wobbler aus frisch geschlagenem holz, also noch frisch im saft sich befindenden holz zu basteln. promt habe bin ich in den nahegelegenen wald gerannt und hab mir ne vogelbeere oder eberesche (sorbus aucuparia) abgesägt. der rohling ist schon fertig er hat ne länge von ca. 4,5 cm. bin echt mal gespannt ob das was wird. wenn nicht, bin ich schon um ne erfahrung reicher. zu bearbeiten ist holz das noch im saft ist sehr gut. man kann super mit nem skalpell oder tapetenmesser oder sogar mit dem taschenmesser die form herausschnitzen.

fixiert habe ich die achse und die 1 gramm blei mit holzleim express von ponal.



PS: wie geht das eigentlich, dass ich größere, hochauflösernde bilder posten kann? immer diese kleine dinger da. da erkennt man ja fast nix. in manchen threads sieht man ja riesen photos. wie dass wohl manchen...|kopfkrat


----------



## jirgel (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase 

Was hast aus Trennmittel genohmen ?

es intressiert mich nur weil ich hab meine ersten Formen eine Modelliermasse genohmen die auf Tonbasis war und das Verflüssigte Vaseline war nicht genug.


----------



## FrankWoerner (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fals es einen interessiert ich habe nach langem suchen einem Epoxidharzentferner gefunden. und gleich getestet. muß sagen damit hat sich bei mir das leidige Pinselthema erledigt. nach einem kurzen Waschgang in dem Reiniger trocknen lassen und siehe da wie neu der Pinsel.

Allerdings ist der bezug mehr als schwierig. Habe das über die Firma meiner Freundin bestellen lassen. Weil Delo an keinen Privatmann liefert und die minimum 120€ mindest bestellmenge haben.

Siehe Bild.



Ach ja hab mal wieder ein paar fertig und noch jede menge Rohlinge wie Ihr seht.


----------



## Matchking (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@50-BMG

Der sieht aber ein bisschen komisch aus.
Als wenn du in iner Erdnuss ne Achse eingeklebt hast.
Wenn du schon frisches Holz nimmst,
hatte ich wenigstens gewartet bis das Holz trocken ist.
Dir fällt bestimmt die Achse und das Epoxy ider raus,
wenn das Holz gtrocknet ist.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Matchking schrieb:


> @50-BMG
> 
> Der sieht aber ein bisschen komisch aus.
> Als wenn du in iner Erdnuss ne Achse eingeklebt hast.
> ...



das kann schon sein. wie gesagt, ich versuche es einfach nur just for fun. will halt mal wissen, ob es geht, wenn ich frisches holz verarbeite.

das sieht nur auf dem bild ein bisschen komisch ausist halt keine so gute qualität und aus dem winkel kommt er auch en bissel wie du schon gesagt hast, wie ne erdnuss rüber...

aber die idee, die fertig geschnitzten rohlinge trocknen zu lassen ist gut. die gefällt mir. wenn das holz langsam trocknet, dann könnte es klappen, dass sich keine risse bilden. morgen werde ich gleich mal en paar neue rohlinge schnitzen und an verschiedene stellen im haus plazieren. einen in meinem zimmer (ca. 15°), einen in der nähe des kachelofens (20°-25°) und einen an meiner werkbank in der werkstatt (ca. 5°-10°). mal sehen, ob der am kachelofen risse aufweist. bin icht mal gespannt, wie sich das holz beim trocknet verändert bzw. verzieht. 

weis jemand, wie lange so en ebereschenholz zum trocken braucht, wenn es frisch geschlagen wurde? 


vielleicht verzieht er sich auch nur so minimal, dass wenn ich morgen das epoxy einfülle, dass es drin bleibt und ich meine rohlinge immer gleich verarbeiten kann.

ich werde meine "forschungsberichte" bez. meinen trochnungsversuchen immer wieder mal posten.


bis dann


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kann  mir denken warum Du frisches Holz benutzen willst. Weil es leichter zu schnitzen geht. Ich denke mal Dein Werkzeug ist nicht scharf genug. Kauf Dir ordentliche Messer dann bekommst Du auch mit trockenem Kiefern oder Fichtenholz sicher keine Probleme. Eon Stecheisen ist auch gut geeignet für grobes Arbeiten mit dem Hammer. Einen Schraubstock haste ja. Mit 400er Schleifscheibe auf der Flechs bekommt man jedes Messer wieder giftig scharf. Man braucht aber etwas Übung mit dem Schleifen.


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zeder stimmt, ist ähnlich wie Kiefer? Dann war´s wohl Lerche. Hat glaube ich nachdunkelndes Holz mit so´nem unangenehmen klebenden Harz und ist ungleichmäßig gemasert? Naja Kiefer reicht ja eigentlich auch und ist billig  Birke geht auch gut


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, 
der Staub vom Zedernholz ist doch auch giftig, wie bei Eiche oder?

Grüße JK

Edit: Hat jemand schon mal was aus Bankirai gemacht? Ist so ähnlich wie Mahagoni, aber etwas günstiger glaube ich, werde Sonntag mal was davon abstauben.


----------



## Pelznase (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zum giesse nehm ich kein trennmittel. hin und wieder reib ich die silikonform mal ein, aber direkt zum giessen nicht. bis bei mir mal 100 rohlinge gegossen sind...
beim erstellen der form hab ich nur einmal warme vaseline genommen. und zwar als die 2. hälfte der form gegossen wurde. da wurde auch nur das silkon bestrichen, damit die beiden hälften nicht vulkanisieren.

diese tonmasse hat das fett bestimmt absorbiert. eine gute sache ist da, dem urmodell ne schicht *behnke epoxid* zu gönnen, so werden die oberfächen richtig glatt. und, egal was man als material für das urmodell genommen hat, probleme mit verkleben usw. macht das silikon dann auch nimma.




jirgel schrieb:


> @Pelznase
> 
> Was hast aus Trennmittel genohmen ?
> 
> es intressiert mich nur weil ich hab meine ersten Formen eine Modelliermasse genohmen die auf Tonbasis war und das Verflüssigte Vaseline war nicht genug.


----------



## Lure (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@.50BMG: Dein Forschungsdrang in allen Ehren, aber ganz ehrlich, warum fragst du uns, ob das mit frischem nassen Holz funktioniert, wenn dich die zahlreichen Meinungen, die dir empfohlen haben, daß das nur schiefgehen kann, eh nicht interessieren. Ich will dich nicht davon abhalten, aber die Zeit könntest du dir sparen, Achsen in nasses Holz einzukleben, daß noch schrumpft... Probier doch lieber Dinge aus, von denen noch keiner weiß wie sie aus gehen. Trotzdem viel spaß.


----------



## jirgel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin ich ein Idiot.

danke Pelznase, wieso bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen das gleiche mache ich doch bei denn Formen von meinen Gummifischen *kopftischknall*


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jkc
Hi, 
der Staub vom Zedernholz ist doch auch giftig, wie bei Eiche oder?

Ich glaube Holzstaub ist allgemein schädlicher einzustufen als man denkt. Nicht ohne Grund ist eine Absauge in Tischlerein Pflicht und viele Tischler sterben eher an Krebs als an Verbluten dass durch Kreissägen hervorgerufen wurde


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lure schrieb:


> @.50BMG: Dein Forschungsdrang in allen Ehren, aber ganz ehrlich, warum fragst du uns, ob das mit frischem nassen Holz funktioniert, wenn dich die zahlreichen Meinungen, die dir empfohlen haben, daß das nur schiefgehen kann, eh nicht interessieren. Ich will dich nicht davon abhalten, aber die Zeit könntest du dir sparen, Achsen in nasses Holz einzukleben, daß noch schrumpft... Probier doch lieber Dinge aus, von denen noch keiner weiß wie sie aus gehen. Trotzdem viel spaß.



naja, ich wollte halt mal eure meinungen höhren. aber trotzdem baue ich jetzt mal einen wobbler aus nassem holz. klebe auch gerade die achse ein. wenn das holz noch schrumpft ist halt die frage, ob es den kleber zerdrückt und ihn rauswuetscht oder dass der kleber härter ist und das holz spaltet. oder es ist nur so minimal, dass gar nix passiert.

wie den auch ist, ich baue jetzt gleich den 2. nassen rohling.

und wenn es klappt, dass man wobbler gut aus nassem holz bauen kann, und nicht viel passiert beim trocknen, dann müsstihr mit aber ne virtuelle cola oder sowas zahlen!!! 
aber nur die, die mit vom bau eines wobblers aus nassem holz abgeraten haben.

falls ihr mit euren vermutungem recht haben solltet, dann kann ich wenigstes sagen, dass ich es versucht habe.


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und wir bekommen dann die Cola wenn´s mit nassem Holz sinnlos war, oder wie?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lass es da wird nix glaub uns das#q#q#q#q


Supi Cola für alle :vik::vik::vik::vik:

Danke .50-BMG :q:q:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

öhhh, ok abgemacht ne virtuelle cola für euch!!


----------



## Lure (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wann gibts die Cola? ;-)


----------



## Lure (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit dem Epoxidreiniger ist ne interessante Sache..was kostet so ne Pulle?


----------



## Lure (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal wieder etwas in größeren Dimensionen. Ist noch nicht fertig...bekommt noch seine Lackierung.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lure schrieb:


> Wann gibts die Cola? ;-)



wenn der versuche einen wobbler aus nassem holz zu bauen scheitert


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

woher bekommt ihr eigentlich die kleine sprengringe/schlüsselringe???


----------



## Lure (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gibts in jedem gescheiten Angelladen. Gibt aber viel Müll. Solltest drauf achten, daß es rostfreie Sprengringe sind.


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi Lure

das Zeug ist nicht gerade ein schnäppchen. Ein Liter entspricht 780gr und die Kosten 10.20 € netto. funktionieren tut der erst klassig. bin voll zufrieden. ist halt echt ein drama den zubekommen. man muß es über eine Firma machen oder so ähnlich. Die liefern net an Privatpersonen. Leider....

damit bekommst du deine ganzen eingesauten Sachen werkzeuge usw rückstandslos frei vom Epoxidharz.

Aber nur der nicht ausgehärtete!! das da nicht untergeht.
ist ein reiniger für nicht ausgehärteten Epoxidharz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke. werd´drauf achten. meine mutter hat mir mal aus freiburg welche aus kuper mitgebracht. soweit ich weis, rosten die auch nicht.


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@.50-bmg: falls du mit kuper  Kupfer meinst kanst du die auch gleich vergessen. das ist viel zuweich die biegt die jeder mittlere Barsch und Forelle und etc. auf und weg ist der Fisch mit nehm piercing im Maul und muß den warscheinlich eingehen weil der Drilling das maul blockiert.  Also da mußt du schon was gescheites kaufen so wie die hier von VMC. alles andere ist nicht waidgerecht dem Fisch gegenüber.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@FrankWoerner: gut dass du es sagst. ich meinte natürlich mit kuper kupfer. war en verschreiber. aber ich habe mal den zugtest gemacht. die dinger sind saustabil. ich glaube weniger, dass die aufgebogen werden können. aber ich werde mich auf jeden fall mal nach nem besseren material umschauen wenn ich demnächst mal in nem angelgeschäft komme.


----------



## BxTZE (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ziehen  ist nicht das problem sondern knicken, nimm den draht und biege ihn ein paar mal an der selben stelle hin und her irgendwann machts knack und der bricht ab...

Manches kannst du den Leuten hier schon glauben denke mal die meisten haben ahnung von dem was sie schreiben...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
2 wobbler habe ich jetzt schon aus nassem holz hergestellt. habe gerade die achsen und tauschschaufeln eingeklebt. jetzt mache ich mich an dem 3. dieser produktionsreihe. 

ach so, ich mag cola eiskalt.


----------



## holle (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> hi Lure
> 
> das Zeug ist nicht gerade ein schnäppchen. Ein Liter entspricht 780gr und die Kosten 10.20 € netto. funktionieren tut der erst klassig. bin voll zufrieden. ist halt echt ein drama den zubekommen. man muß es über eine Firma machen oder so ähnlich. Die liefern net an Privatpersonen. Leider....
> 
> ...



riecht das zeugs nach essig?

ich reinige meine pinsel usw, solang sie noch unausgehärtetes epox dran haben, mit essig-essenz. funzt wunderbar.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo, 
jetzt habe ich schon 4 wobbler aus nassem holz gebaut. 3 sind schon zum grundieren bereit. der andere muss nur noch trocknen. muss noch die klebestellen verschleifen und dann werden sie grundiert. der längste von denen bekommt ein bachforellendesign, dann einer der anderen ein naturbarschdesign und der letzte und der, der noch trocknet und noch nicht auf dem bild ist und ein bisschen kleiner als der kleinste auf diesem bild ist, die bekommen eine fantasiefarbdekore oder sowas. 

bin offen für vorschläge.^^



http://img228.*ih.us/img228/9425/p3010001qe9.jpg


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.50-BMG
Vorschlag :
schleif die Wobbs mal vor dem verkleben gescheit, sonst werden die glaub ich beschissen laufen:m


----------



## FrankWoerner (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ holle:  Der Epoxidharzentferner reicht garnicht nach Essig. Er riecht nach Alkohol und Aceton, und das auch gar nicht mal intensiv. Das sind auch die Hauptbestandteile laut Datenblatt. Mit Essigessenz habe ich bis jetzt auch gereinigt aber die Pinsel hatten immer noch so was (naja sagen wir mal)  Schmieriges nach dem reinigen. aufjedenfall sind die nach ein paar mal nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. ich benutz auch den Reiniger zum das ganze andere Zeugs zu reinigen was ich mit dem Epoxi eingesaut habe wie die Minispachteln, Mischbehälter, etc...

Und mit den Rückständen der Essigessenz im Pinsel und anderen Gegenständen bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob die mir bei der nächsten Epoxiarbeitstunde nicht das Epoxi versauen. Habe schon das ein oder andermal so ne Art schlieren im Epoxi gehabt, die dann sich auch klebrig anfühlten aber doch hart waren. Wegen dem hab ich mir den Reiniger besorgt mit dem ist alles danach sauber wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Ollek (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Stipper07 ^^ schrieb:


> .50-BMG
> Vorschlag :
> schleif die Wobbs mal vor dem verkleben gescheit, sonst werden die glaub ich beschissen laufen:m



Das muss nicht sein, nur weil sie fürs Auge nicht so gut aussehen heisst das nicht das sie auch so laufen wie sie aussehen sofern keine allzugrossen Unwuchten drinn sind.


----------



## FrankWoerner (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ .50_BMG : Wobbler sind nie und nimmer trocken. Nur weil sie sich trocken anfühlen.  Das dauert schon seine zeit bis holz seine Feuchtigkeit abgibt.  Wenn du die jetzt lackierst und versiegelst wird das glaub ich nix.  Laß mich aber gern vom gegenteil Überzeugen.

Wenn du die Luftdicht versiegelst verrottet dir das Holz bestimmt...... aber wie gesagt mach was du willst machst es ja sowie so:q.  
Und wenns klappt hast Glück gehabt.


----------



## Ollek (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ frankwoerner

|supergri war wohl ein kurzer Auftritt vom guten Gungor


----------



## FrankWoerner (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja so siehts aus. ist ja auch eine absolute frechheit was der sich erlaubt wenn es so ist wie wir denken.

Hab es gemeldet und darauf hin wurden sie bis aufweiteres entfernt bis die Rechte geklärt sind.


----------



## Pelznase (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da hab ich wohl nichts verpasst.
hab jetzt auch einen 2. gusswobb gemacht. brauchte einen schlanken ausgleich zu dem dicken. zudem hat es mit dem böse gucken geklappt. den dicken hab ich nochmal neu fotografiert, so sieht man mehr von der farbe.


----------



## holle (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> @ holle:  Der Epoxidharzentferner reicht garnicht nach Essig. Er riecht nach Alkohol und Aceton, und das auch gar nicht mal intensiv. Das sind auch die Hauptbestandteile laut Datenblatt. Mit Essigessenz habe ich bis jetzt auch gereinigt aber die Pinsel hatten immer noch so was (naja sagen wir mal)  Schmieriges nach dem reinigen. aufjedenfall sind die nach ein paar mal nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. ich benutz auch den Reiniger zum das ganze andere Zeugs zu reinigen was ich mit dem Epoxi eingesaut habe wie die Minispachteln, Mischbehälter, etc...
> 
> Und mit den Rückständen der Essigessenz im Pinsel und anderen Gegenständen bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob die mir bei der nächsten Epoxiarbeitstunde nicht das Epoxi versauen. Habe schon das ein oder andermal so ne Art schlieren im Epoxi gehabt, die dann sich auch klebrig anfühlten aber doch hart waren. Wegen dem hab ich mir den Reiniger besorgt mit dem ist alles danach sauber wie am ersten Tag.



wenn du den pinsel in essig auswäschst und im wechsel unter fliessendem wasser, danach mit haushaltspapier trocknen geht *alles* raus. da gibts keine rückstände.  hab 2 schöne weiche pinsel hier die schon ca 3 jahre das epox immer wieder pinseln. :q

@ pelznase 

#r


----------



## FrankWoerner (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ holle : echt?? warum klappt das bei mir net mit der Essigessenz??  glaub bin zu faul so gründlich zu reinigen#d#d

Naja jetzt ist eh wurscht hab ja den reiniger.(für faule) :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Stipper07 ^^ schrieb:


> .50-BMG
> Vorschlag :
> schleif die Wobbs mal vor dem verkleben gescheit, sonst werden die glaub ich beschissen laufen:m



hi,
eigentlich ist es ja meine absicht gewesen, die wobbler nicht zu schleifen. die konturen verleihen dem wobbler ein gewisses etwas... . finde ich.
aber mal sehen, vielleicht schleife ich sie noch.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> @ .50_BMG : Wobbler sind nie und nimmer trocken. Nur weil sie sich trocken anfühlen.  Das dauert schon seine zeit bis holz seine Feuchtigkeit abgibt.  Wenn du die jetzt lackierst und versiegelst wird das glaub ich nix.  Laß mich aber gern vom gegenteil Überzeugen.
> 
> Wenn du die Luftdicht versiegelst verrottet dir das Holz bestimmt...... aber wie gesagt mach was du willst machst es ja sowie so:q.
> Und wenns klappt hast Glück gehabt.



hi,

zum tocken: ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich die wobbler aus nassem holz gefertigt habe. ist ja meine absicht, mal zu versuchen, ob es geht. dass sie sich trocken anfühlen habe ich nie behauptet

zum verotten: hmmmm, ich weis halt nicht, ob die dann wirklich anfangen innerlich zu verotten. könnte aber gut sein.... aber wie gesagt, ich teste es ja an den wobblern nur, ob es beim bau von wobblern aus nassem holt schwierigkeiten gibt.

zum tuen, was ich will: genau, wenn ich was vorhabe, vondem ich nicht weis, ob es klappt, und noch 1000 leute mir davon abraten, ich muss es selbst ausprobiert haben. ich meine, von euch hat bestimmt noch nie einer einem wobbler aus nassem holt gebastelt, oder? und einer muss es halt mal probieren ob es geht. und das bin in dem fall halt ich.

zu wenn es klappt: dann bin ich überglücklich, weil ich der einzigste hier war, der dran geglaubt hatte. und dann werde ich auch immer meine wobbler aus nassem holz basteln. man kann sie finde ich aus nassem holz fast besser aus dem rohmaterial herausarbeiten.


aber wie gesagt, jetzt ist erst mal abwarten angesagt.|rolleyes


----------



## workflow (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oder du nimmst trockenes holt  ähm meinste holz?...und gehst damit angeln dann ist es nass...ist doch auch cool oder?:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> oder du nimmst trockenes holt  ähm meinste holz?...und gehst damit angeln dann ist es nass...ist doch auch cool oder?:vik:



haha
wenn ich ne epoxidschicht drüber mache, dann dringt da kein wasse in das holz ein. dann ist die sache wasserdicht. ich nehme nur nasses, also sich noch im saft befindetes holz, weil ich es besser bearbeiten kann.

nathärlich meine ich holz und nicht holz!!!!!
schau doch mal in meiner signatur, was da bezüglich rechtschreibfehlern steht.


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein wobbler ist fertig bemalt und trocknet gerade ich stell morgen ein bild hinein aber ich weis nicht wie das geht,kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## workflow (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

im anhänge verwalten unten...50bmg ist nur spaß..


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke weis  schon wies geht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> 50bmg ist nur spaß..






:m

|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zwecks Reiniger, schaut doch mal bei http://www.r-g.de, die haben ne gute auswahl an Harzen und ich mein auch gesehen zu haben das die nen Reiniger für Epoxi haben


----------



## jkc (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute, nicht viel los hier!?
Wie angekündigt, habe ich am Sonntag meinem Vatter ein Stückchen Bankirai gemopst und heute mal zu einem Rohling verarbeitet. Puh, schon wieder vergessen gehabt wie schwer das zu bearbeiten ist - nicht nur der Stichsäge wurde da warm...
Der Rohling wiegt jetzt schon mehr als der Köder fertig wiegen sollte, wird dann wohl ein schnell sinkender Jerk. (Mehr als doppelt so schwer wie der Abachirohling oben.)

Grüße JK


----------



## Meterhecht14 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schön, das hier doch noch ein bisel was los ist. die rohlinge sehn ja schon mal gut aus. wie hast du den die ösen gemacht? sieht mir nich nach der achse aus, oder?


----------



## peterws (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jkc
Sieht schon gut aus, massiv und recht wuchtig.
Schreib doch noch ein wenig mehr über Deine Arbeit.
Was hat es mit den großen, seitlichen Bohrungen auf sich?
Hast Du Schraubösen verwendet?
Die Sache mit dem Gewicht solltest Du mit einer Bohrung/einem Hohlraum ausgleichen können. Ich habe als Dichte-Angabe von Bankirai 0,75 bis 1,1 g/cm³ gefunden. Da sollte man doch relativ einfach einen Suspender oder langsam Sinkenden Jerk mit hinbekommen.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin leute, ich hab auch mal wieder einen gemacht. ist aus balsa und ca 7 cm lang.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die kleinen sprengringe waren in freiburg leider ausverkauft. muss ich mal wieder in angelladen


----------



## jkc (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht gut aus dein Zweiteiler!
Richtig, die Ösen sind keine durchgehenden, ist bei Abachi oder gar Bankirai nicht notwendig. Sind Fertigösen von Lureparts.nl, ich glaube 26 x 1,9mm Va, gegen Loserdrehen mit Epoxid gesichert. Habe es bei Abachi nicht geschaft sie auszureißen.
Die Löchkes sind Bohrungen für Rasselkugeln werden mit passenden 10mm Holzscheiben zugeklebt und anschließend bündig gespachtelt. Funz gut, die Rasseln des Abachirohlings sind seeehr laut, lauter als das Original. 
Also mein Bankirai ist noch schwimmend, aber das Problem ist ja, dass ich gerade bei so hochrückigen Ködern auf jede Fall zusätzliches Gewicht an der Bauchseite zu Tarierung brauche. Dadurch wird der Jerk schneller sinken.
Das mit dem massiv und recht wuchtig ist schon in Ordnung, die Fische die ich fangen will sollen so ja auch sein. - Keine halben Sachen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jkc schrieb:


> Das mit dem massiv und recht wuchtig ist schon in Ordnung, die Fische die ich fangen will sollen so ja auch sein. - Keine halben Sachen...
> 
> Grüße JK




#6|muahah:|good:


----------



## search (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute!Mein Name ist Bernhard, bin neu hier im Forum und Ihr habt mich mit dem Selbstbauwobblervirus angesteckt.Ich möcht gerne recht große, 18-25cm Wobbler, abformen und mit Resin gießen.Resin, Leichtfüllstoff, "Entschäumer" und Epoxy (Laminier und 5 Minuten) kommen mir preislich gar nicht sooo schlimm vor, nur dieses Abformsilikon ...Habt Ihr Tips oder Bezugquellen für halbwegs gutes (max. 30 Güsse), *günstiges* Abformsilikon?LG Bernhard


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus bernhard

erstmal willkommen hier .

da du hier neu bist helf ich dir mal. ich kauf meine sachen hier
http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/

ansonnsten mal die suche benutzen :vik:


----------



## andi72 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da nu wieder schonzeit is hab ich mich mal wieder um meine eigenbauten gekümmert.
da meine frau nen schlüsselbrett haben wollte hab ich die drechselbank wieder auf vordermann
gebracht und nach dem schleifen *(naßhandschliff !!)* der eisen glatt n stück gut *durchgetrocknete*
*pappel* eingespannt und erste spanversuche gemacht, als mir die idee eines drechselwobblers
kam.









also schnell die form abgestochen,angeschliffen und zum nachdenken ausgespannt.
dann eine mittellinie angezeichnet und dann die beiden linien zum abstechen.
diesmal wollt ichs aber keilförmig haben , so daß ich am rücken paar mm mehr stehenlassen habe 
und am bauch nur soviel weggenommen *(mit dem stechbeitel abgestochen)* das man noch ordentlich ausbleien kann.




nun wieder eingespannt und mit feinem (150er) schleifpapier
nachgeschliffen.spätestens jetz sieht man wo man nich genau symmetrisch gearbeitet hat und kann nachstechen. 
dann schleifen was das zeug hält bis einem die form endlich ansteht.








nun wieder ausspannen und bohren des loches für den bauchdrilling.
ich habe mich für eine eingesetzte tauchschaufel entschieden weil ich noch etliche schaufelrohlinge
so rumliegen hatte. wie man sehen kann beibt es ein aggressiv laufender schwimmender (mittel-) tiefläufer.
schlitz gesägt , ausgestochen und schaufel eingepasst.












sitzt gut,wird mal noch verklebt und mit ner schraube gesichert.
momentan fristet er ein leinölbad , wenn er fertig -
(ausgebleit & lackiert) ist werde ich ihn dann reinsetzen -
hoffentlich mit fangergebnis ......

hier mal das nächste objekt , -- noch unkommentiert - 
ich berichte wenn er was geworden is ....





(edit : hab ich doch die tauchschaufel verkehrt rum eingesetzt |bigeyes)

andi


----------



## Khaane (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> moin leute, ich hab auch mal wieder einen gemacht. ist aus balsa und ca 7 cm lang.


 
Wie hast du den Wobbler denn lackiert, sieht ja stark nach gekauften Wobbler aus.

Gibts dafür ne Fotofolie oder wie hast du das so gut hingekriegt?


----------



## jkc (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Och, da solltest Du Dich dran gewöhnen, die Jungs hier haben es ganz schön drauf.
Wird wohl ein "Fotofinish" sein. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jkc schrieb:


> Och, da solltest Du Dich dran gewöhnen, die Jungs hier haben es ganz schön drauf.
> Grüße JK



danke
darf ich mich da auch dazu zählen?


----------



## search (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> servus bernhard
> 
> erstmal willkommen hier .
> 
> ...



yep dort hab ich jetzt auch bestellt, auch das silikon zum abformen. merci


----------



## jkc (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jeah Baby! Alle 292 Seiten durch. Leider auch die gefühlten 25 - 30% Offtopic. Hat mich seit Montag täglich 1-3 Stunden gekostet...
Edit: Zudem ist ein großer teil der Links tot und gerade so am Anfang fehlen Unmengen an Bildern, was es zusätzlich erschwerte...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jkc schrieb:


> Jeah Baby! Alle 292 Seiten durch. Leider auch die gefühlten 25 - 30% Offtopic. Hat mich seit Montag täglich 1-3 Stunden gekostet...
> Edit: Zudem ist ein großer teil der Links tot und gerade so am Anfang fehlen Unmengen an Bildern, was es zusätzlich erschwerte...



hallo,
respekt, dass du dir die mühe gemacht hast, alle beiträge druchzulesen. anfangs wollte ich das auch mal. aber ich muss mir die zeit mal nehmen. würdest du sagen, dass es sich für mich rentieren würde, die knapp 300 seiten zu lesen?


----------



## Pelznase (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab einen helleren wobb gemacht und poste gleich mal ein bild. nicht, dat die 25-30% OT noch überschritten werden.
der sieht auch auch nicht böse aus.;]


----------



## Meterhecht14 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Wobbler denn lackiert, sieht ja stark nach gekauften Wobbler aus.
> 
> Gibts dafür ne Fotofolie oder wie hast du das so gut hingekriegt?



das ist ein ganz normaler computer ausdruck#6


----------



## Meterhecht14 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pelznase: sieht mal wieder klasse aus


----------



## jkc (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> @pelznase: sieht mal wieder klasse aus


Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen! Erinnert mich irgendwie an "Clockwork Orange" auch wenn die Körperfarbe nicht wirklich passt.

Aber sag mal, warum verwendest Du für Deine megasuperhighendwobbler so Pupsdrillinge? Ich finde anständiger Carbonstahl würde sich da deutlich besser machen.

@50-BMG: 
Also schaden tut es auf gar keinen fall, allerdings wurde es für mich erst ab ca. Seite 110 so richtig interessant, als es auf Airbrush, Köderkarusell,  Gießen und Foiling zu ging. Ab da funktionieren die Links auch einigermaßen wieder. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Pelznase (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

pupsdrillinge?:q was stört da, die farbe oder die schärfe? wenn du schärfere drillinge als owner weisst, dann gib mir doch bescheid.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gut, wusste jetzt nicht, dass es Owner sind, aber mich würde das Material stören.


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jÖRG: geiles Teil! was sind denn das für Drillinge?


----------



## workflow (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jkc kannst du aus der ferne das material von drillingen analysieren?...hey da könntet du the next uri geller werden


----------



## jkc (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehen für mich jetzt erst mal so aus wie verzinkt? Wenn ich mich da täuschen sollte, habe ich natürlich nix gesagt. Materialfarbe und -Stärke haben mich darauf schließen lassen...

Grüße JKc


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bitte mir dann auch Bescheid geben wenn du schärfere Drillinge gefunden hast


----------



## Pelznase (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist wohl ein missverständnis. zuerst wusste ich nicht, warum die haken zu weich oder dünn sein sollten.
aber, du fischt deine wobbs bestimmt an der rute, womit du sonst auch twisterst, oder? und an solch einer rute + geflecht sind die drillinge auch zu weich. so ein normaler vmc jighaken ist ja auch mehr ein gaff als ein haken|supergri, da stehen solche haken in keinem verhältnis. nur mit meiner rute und der mono bekäm ich bei dickeren/stärkeren haken probleme, weil nicht genug kraft aufgebracht werden kann, um den haken richtig zu setzen. so kommen auch mal feine vmc drillinge an die köder ohne dass es probs gibt.


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal eine neue Serie zusammengestellt. Dabei habe ich mich von den Irin Claw Ködern, allerdings nur farblich, inspirieren lassen. die Wobbler wurden vor dem Epoxieren direkt auf dem Schaumstoff mit dem Pinsel bemalt und grundiert. Darüber kam dann die Lasur mit Aerocolor. Die Augen wurden diesmal anstatt mit Orange Gelb oder Weiß mit Acrylsilber aufgetupft. Die #Iris und teilweise die Streifen habe ich mit einem Marderhaarpinsel und Skriptol aufgemalt.


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die meisten davon sind Suspender


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

alle Wobbler haben eine zurückhaltende Farbigkeit in gedeckten leicht metallischen Farben. Sie sollten nicht zu auffällig sein


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alle Wobbler habe ich für die Frühlingstage aber noch recht groß etwa 5cm gebaut. Demnächst kommt dann schon die Wobblerkollektion in kleineren Größen an die Reihe


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind noch ein paar Barschähnliche nur mit ausgefallenem Grundton. Ich hoffes sie schmecken auch den Räubern! #6


----------



## Meterhecht14 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sauber bondex, aber......... brauchst du nich bald ne lagerhalle für die teile?#6


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja gottseidank sind die ja nicht so groß und passen alle locker in einen Koffer ;-)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: respekt...hut ab!!!
super teile hast da gebaut. auch fabrlich sehen sie top aus.  du sagst, sie seien mit 5cm noch recht groß. wenn ich jetzt nen wobbler bauen will, der für en see sein soll auf barsche und forellen (so im juni am gardasee)  und ich will en eher kleinen haben, wie groß würdest den dann bauen. 

ich finde ja 5cm-wobbler schon klein. aber noch kleiner....das wird lustig

ach ja, warum schribste immer buchstaben- und zahlengewirr an die flanken??????


----------



## grintz (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na da kann man ja mal wieder nur staunen, was der Bondex da aus dem Hut zaubert :m !
Klasse !!!

@ 50-BMG : Ich denke das werden die Initialen vom Bondex sein, und das ,, Zahlengewirr, sind fortlaufende Zahlen für das Jahr 08...

so long


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



grintz schrieb:


> @ 50-BMG : Ich denke das werden die Initialen vom Bondex sein, und das ,, Zahlengewirr, sind fortlaufende Zahlen für das Jahr 08...



damit könntest du recht haben. dass die 08 für 2008 steht habe ich nachträglich auch bemerkt. aber BK hätte ich mit dem fach bildende kust in der schule verbunden. die bemalung hat ja im weitesten sinne auch was mit bildender kunst zu tun. und die fortlaufenden zahlen...sind ja schon über 100. aber das traue ich bondex allemal zu, dass er jetzt schon innerhalb von 3 monaten über 100 wobbler gebaut hat (das wären dann fast 1 wobbler am tag).
ich glaube der hat schon ne eigene fabrik, wo die dinger am fliesband hergestellt werden. (respekt bondex!!!!!!!:m).


----------



## holle (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

wieder mal schöne dingers.

@ .50-bmg

das sind *kleine*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> @ .50-bmg
> 
> das sind *kleine*



jop, die sind so 2cm groß, oder???
sind die aus balsa? ich meine, dass ich die auf deinen balsakollektionen schon mal gesehen habe...


----------



## holle (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

yupp, sind die ersten miniwobb-in-balsa-gehversuche von letztem jahr in balsa. der "grosse" ist um die 3cm (und hat schon nen 60+ hecht gebracht, vollinhalation mit drilling im kiemenbogen) die 2 anderen sind um die 2cm und haben schon forellen, döbel und barsche gebracht.


----------



## search (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Irre was für schöne Wobbs hier immer gezeigt werden.Ich freu mich schon wenn mein Paket mit dem ganzen Zeugs ankommt 8)Gibs irgendwo ne Liste mit Mischungsverhältnis Resin / Microballons? Also wie viel Auftrieb der Guss dann im Wasser hat mein ich *g*Grêêz


----------



## Bondex (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finde ja 5cm-Wobbler schon klein. aber noch kleiner....das wird lustig

also ganz kleine Wobbler sind so 1cm lang. Die normalen sind für mich etwa 3-4cm

ach ja, warum schribste immer buchstaben- und zahlengewirr an die flanken??????

In der Tat steht BK für meinen Namen, die Zahl für die Anzahl (Nr) in dem jeweiligen Jahr. So weiß ich immer in etwa wann ich den jeweiligen Wobbler gebaut habe und ich find immer jedes Foto wieder oder kann sie zuordnen. In der Tat habe ich dieses jahr bereits über 100 Wobbs gebastelt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> In der Tat habe ich dieses jahr bereits über 100 Wobbs gebastelt.



ich finde das echt super, wie du mit fleisch und blut mit der wobblerbaumaterie verbunden bist und wie es dir scheinbar enormen spass bereitet einen nach dem anderen zu bauen. hierfür meine allergrößten respekt!!!
ich habe dies mal auf die tage so grob aufgteilt. du müsstest etwa 0,9 wobbler pro tag dieses jahres gefertigt haben (im schnitt)
ich finde es einfach nur sensationell....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
wisst ihr noch, dass ich mal ein projekt angefangen habe? - genau!! einen wobbler aus nassem holz zu schnitzen und zu testen ob er sich groß verformt, spält o.ä. gebastelt habe ich bisher 4 stück. alle 4 sind auch schon mit acrylweis grundiert. aber einer ist schon in seinem bachforellenoutfit. hier mein erster wobbler dieser versuchsreihe und mein insgesammt dritter wobbler.

der draht, der im bild zu sehen ist dient nur zum aufhängen wegen dem trocknen und als haltestange.

daten: 
- mit sprengring und drilling etwa 11g
- länge: knapp 5,5cm

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/5292/p3120002hp9.jpg


----------



## Meterhecht14 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mist, jetz gibts gar keine cola  sieht jut aus


----------



## jkc (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> mist, jetz gibts gar keine cola  sieht jut aus


abwarten...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> mist, jetz gibts gar keine cola  sieht jut aus




erst mal danke für das lob!!
das mit der cola ist ja so ne sache. der wobbler kann sich ja immer noch verformen oder sonst was machen, das die form und das laufverhalten angeht. ich kann erst genau sagen, ob es klappt wenn mal en paar monate veragngen sind. aber ich bin zuversichtlich. 

ach so, die epoxidschickt ist _noch nicht_ auf dem wobbler drauf.


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

witzige eigenwillige Form! Wie läuft das Teil? Kippelt er um die Achse? Die Farbigkeit ist sicher auch fängig. Die Augen hätte ich im Vergleich zu den anderen Punkten vielleicht noch größer gemacht. Den Kopf hönntest Du vielleicht mit Kiemen etwas hervorheben. Laß ichn mal eine Weile auf der Heizung trocknen bevor du Epoxy aufträgst damit das feuchte Holz innen nicht gammelt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
den lauf habe ich noch nicht getestet. aus dem grund, da in erster linie ich ja nur testen will, ob es geht einen wobbler aus nassem holz herzustellen ohne das er sich verformt. ich werde ihn jetzt auf jeden fall noch ne weile trocken lassen, bis ich epoxid drauf mache. jetzt ist das holt schon 2 wochen im warmem. aber ich brauche ihn ja erst über pfingsten, wenn ich an den gardasee gehe. ich habe auch noch 3 andere wobbler bereit zum bemalen.
*
ich suche noch nach farbvorschlägen!!!

*es sollten einfachere vorschläge sein, die man mit dem pinsel hinbekommt. 

ich freue mich auf eure vorschläge!!!


hier mal ein bild der rohlinge:
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/1508/p3130001fy1.jpg


----------



## Slimfast (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

villeicht mit orange oder grün und dan 2 oder 3 schwarze streifen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Slimfast schrieb:


> villeicht mit orange oder grün und dan 2 oder 3 schwarze streifen



für welchen zielfisch ist das dann? kannste mal en konkretes muster vorzeigen oder einfach oranger oder grüner untergrund und die streifen irgentwie anodnen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
mir kam  da gerade die idee, keimembögen, augen usw. mit dem schwarzen edding aufzutragen...#t;+
geht das? hat schon mal jemand mit dem edding auf lakierte wobbler was draufgemalt und geht es gut und auch nid weg?

@bondex: hast du nicht deine daten mit edding auf deine wobbler geschrieben?


----------



## Meterhecht14 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also mit edding bin ich bisher gut klargekommen, zumindest auf dem purem holz, wasserfarbe und epoxy. denke also schon, dass das funktioniert. und wie holle so schön sagt: versuch macht kluch


----------



## Bondex (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit einem Schneider 244 CD-Marker beschrifte ich die Wobbler. Edding dürfte aber auch gehen. Dieser ist nur twas schwärzer als Edding. Am besten ist aber Skriptol von Pelikan. Kann man mit der Feder oder dem Pinsel auftragen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> versuch macht kluch



das stimmt allerdins...

ich werde mal dieverse schwarze stifte ausprobieren.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
ich habe nun eure beiden vorschläge umgesetzt. ich habe bei meiner bachforelle nun noch die kiemenbögen angedeutet und einen kleineren orange mit schwarzen streifen (STAEDLER permanent) gefertigt.

epoxi kommt irgentwann noch drauf.


http://img403.*ih.us/img403/4040/p3150003ke3.jpg


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt brauchst Du nur noch den richtigen Klarlack damit der Marker nicht verwischt beim Überlackieren. Am besten Du spritzt den Wobbler mit´nem Airbrush. So kannst Du zunächst eine ganz dünne Schicht Lack auftragen zum Fixieren und anschließend eine 2. Schickt für das Finish. Vielleicht kannst Du den Marker auch mit Tapetenkleister vorfixieren. Wasserfest ist der, oder? Dann könntest Du auch wasserverdünnbaren Acrylklarlack verwenden. Der sollte den Stift nicht anlösen. Bei allen Lacken mit Lösungsmitteln auf Nitrobasis ist Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: ja, der marker ist wasserfest. leider habe ich kein airbrushset *schade*. eigentlich habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich mit der normalen dünnen klarlackschickt alles fixiere. ich habe da so einen aus der dose. und danach noch 1 bis 3 schichten normalen klarlack als finisch drauf gebe.

ich kenne jemanden, die ein kleines töpfergeschäft hat. die frau, nimmt immer eine zahnbürste, gibt ein bisschen farbe drauf und dann das gröbste gegen ein blatt papier spritzen. wenn nur noch ein bisschen drauf ist, spritzt sie dies auf die tassen oder sonstiges. das sieht einfach super aus. man kann sich das so vorstellen: überall sind dann ganz kleine punkte. ich werde das mal probieren und dann en bild reinstellen.


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lack wirst Du auf diese Weise nicht "zerstäuben" können, Klarlack ist zu dickflüssig. Probier´s halt aus. Und mit der Dose hast Du einen zu satten Farbauftrag. Kommt zuviel raus. Wenn dann solltest Du aus gröpßerer Entfernung auf das Objekt sprayen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, ich werd´s bedenken


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Lack wirst Du auf diese Weise nicht "zerstäuben" können, Klarlack ist zu dickflüssig.



das mit dem zerstäuben meinte ich auf farbe bezogen, nicht auf den klaarlack. 
in den nächsten 1-2 tagen muss ich aber leider ne zwangspause einlegen. sprich, keine wobbler bauen.:chabe mich ganz schön erkältet. aber wenn man die ganze nacht wach ist, hat man sehr viel zeit über neue farbkreationen nachzudenken.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was ist los Leute? Drei Tage und kein neuer Post?
Baut keiner oder was? Wetter ist Doch optimal dafür!
Ich hab gerade was im Trockner:

Grüße JK


----------



## Pelznase (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab nur eine handvoll für meinen urlaub vorbereitet. wenn die neuen farben kommen, wird losgelegt.


----------



## Lure (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin schon seit langem an einem mehrteiligen Projekt, muss für alle drei Teile Silikonformen bauen. Einzelne Köder müssen grad warten...


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine müssen nur noch zusammengebaut werden. Schaufeln und Drillinge fehlen noch


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

solangsam geht es von der grippe her auch wieder, mich wieder meinen wobblern zuzuwenden. ich bin jetzt ja auch mit dem wobbler aus nassem holz fertig. die 4 müssen jetzt geduldig warten. jetzt setze ich mich wieder vor trockenes holz. ich glaube, dass ich damit auf der sicheren seite bin.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@lure: na da sind wir aber gesapnnt, ob da wieder so ein geiler köder bei rauskommt#6
@.50-BMG: gute idee


----------



## jirgel (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also da ich mich schön langsam einbrushe dachte ich mal ich zeig denn ersten Wobbler her der so halbwegs vorzeigbar ist.

Also viel spass beim gucken und bitte nicht hauen

Ausserdem hab ich denn Popper noch keine Augen und versiegelt ist er auch nicht ^^ sorry ich weiß schwach. 

Aber ich bin voll auf damit beschäftig mit Resin und Silikon zu spielen und das Airbrushen zu erlernen aber ich mach immer wieder denn gleichen fehler das ich zun nah mit der Gun ans objekt gehe weil ich zu ungedultig bin.

Aber selbst erkenntnis ist der erste weg zur besserung. |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Pelznase (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die farbe finde ich sehr gut. das brushen doch!


hab mich mal wieder an nem zander versucht.


----------



## jkc (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Krasse Sache dein Zander! 
Jirgel: Die Lackierung finde ich auch schon gut!

Ich hab mal einen der Jungs ins Becken geschickt, zwecks vergleich des Sinkverhaltens mit/ohne Epoxy. Sinkt gaaanz langsam. 

Grüße JK


----------



## jirgel (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Geiler Zander wie machst die flossen wenn ich fragen darf, Pelznase und danke für denn Tipp mit denn Schminke farben die lassen sich super verarbeiten vor allem kann man sie so verdünnen das sie wie nee Lasur wirken und doch noch super trocknen und am Wobbler haften. 

Und Jkc wo bekomme ich das Becken her lol geniale Idee für ein Foto


----------



## Meterhecht14 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne teile habt ihr wieder gebaut jungs


----------



## Lure (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich werde mir Mühe geben ;-) bis jetzt sieht es, nach einigen gelösten Schwierigkeiten, sehr gut aus...nur noch die letzte Form fertigstellen, dann ist es soweit...hab gestern bis halb zwei Nachts dran gesessen...


----------



## Meterhecht14 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

juhuuu  noch ein nachtaktiver eigenbauer  war letztesn bis um halb 5 morgens dran  na ja, sind ja ferien


----------



## jirgel (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey eine Bitte noch an lure oder Pelznase könntet ihr eure Schwimmbaits mal von Oben fotograviern und von unten wenn es euch keine mühe machen würde bitte danke schön.


----------



## Lure (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier die Bauchansicht


----------



## jirgel (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alter Schwede Lure du bist Customwobblerbauer oder wie ? Danke jetzt versteh ich langsam wie das gehen könnte und kann mal einen Schwimmbait bauen wenn ich mal zeit dafür habe.

Danke nochmals Jirgel


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich bin ebenfalls mal wieder nachtaktiv gewesen


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bachforellen und Barsche, auch ein paar Goldfische sind diesmal dabei.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die meisten davon sind etwa 2cm lang


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ob die in dieser Größe laufen werde ich morgen oder die Tage mal am Kanal ausprobieren. Ich kann mir vorstellen daß die Schaufeln vielleicht etwas zu klein bzw zu schmal geraten sind. Ein vorgeschalteter Wirbel könnte bei der Größe und Form eventuell einen Strömungsabriß verursachen. Ich werde berichten
Hier nochmal der ganze "Schwarm"


----------



## Meterhecht14 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

puh..., mal wieder PAAR schöne teile, bondex. aber mal ne frage: wieso schaut den die vordere öse immer so weit aus dem wobbler? läuft der dadurch besser?


----------



## Pelznase (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://fcunderground.proboards80.com/index.cgi?board=lure&action=display&thread=1198726713

der link führt zu verschiedenen möglichkeiten die segmente von mehrteilern zu verbinden. meine lösung, die mit weniger arbeit verbunden ist, ist nicht dabei. ne unangenehme fummelei bleibt es aber trotzdem. zeig es mal, wenn alle teile fest verbunden sind.

jo, schmincke rockt. vor allem die neuen farben mit der neuen rezeptur sind "äscht goil". andere farben anderer hersteller taugen nur um kirmeswagen anzumalen.:q


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Meterhecht14 
Je länger die Öse ist desto besser läßt sich der Wobbler nachträglich noch einstellen. Besonders bei kleinen Wobbler sollte die Öse lang genug sein, denn kleine Wobbler sind extrem empfindlich und reagieren extrem sensibel auf Unregelmäßigkeiten im Aufbau


----------



## Meterhecht14 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke


----------



## jirgel (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase der link ist klasse Thx


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Meterhecht14
> Je länger die Öse ist desto besser läßt sich der Wobbler nachträglich noch einstellen. Besonders bei kleinen Wobbler sollte die Öse lang genug sein, denn kleine Wobbler sind extrem empfindlich und reagieren extrem sensibel auf Unregelmäßigkeiten im Aufbau



kling logisch...nur, ich habe ein draht, der 1mm stark ist. wenn ich an dem versuche, nachträglich was zu biegen, dann reise ich eher den ganzen draht heraus, als ich den verbiege. ich muss mir mal 0,5mm draht besorgen. der, den ich gerade benutze hat eine stärke von 1mm.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja das richtige Material muß man schon benutzen  Mein Draht ist 0,5mm stark


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So dann stell ich auch mal meine Swimbaits ein...:vik:


----------



## Pelznase (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gestern hab ich die letzten wobbs bemalt. konnte nicht auf die farben warten, muss ich wohl oder übel neue machen:q.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie immer sehr schick deine teile, pelznase  . bei dem draht kommt es doch eigentlich nur darauf an, dass er nicht rostet, oder. ich benutzte relativ weichen draht, der sich sehr einfach in form bringen lässt. er ist ca 0,8 mm dick. ws haltet ihr davon? ach ja, natürlich ist er rostfrei


----------



## Pelznase (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx

mit 0,8mm v2a-draht kann man so ziemlich alle ködergrössen abdecken. den nehm ich fast immer. nur bei ösen, die eingeschraubt werden, wird 1mm draht genommen. aber auch nur, weil mir ein 1,6mm bohrer fehlt.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke


----------



## Lure (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei dem weichen Draht musst du nur aufpassen, daß er nicht so weich ist, daß er durch den normalen Gebrauch beim angeln ständig hin und her gebogen wird. Sonst bricht er dann irgendwann. Ansonsten wird das so ok sein.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja wenn du das sagst wirds wohl so sein#6 danke


----------



## jirgel (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meterhecht niemal einfach einen Weichendraht und bieg ihn hin und her nach kurzer zeit wirst 2 teile statt einen in der Hand halten. ^^


----------



## Meterhecht14 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aber da passiert bei nem harten draht nach ner gewissen zeit auch, oder irre ich?


----------



## Pelznase (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einen härteren draht verbiegt man aber nicht so einfach mit den fingern. ein weicher draht wird einfacher hin und her gebogen.

wirst wohl v2a-schweissdraht nehmen und das ist hart genug. nicht so hart wie dentaldraht, aber absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> v2a-schweissdraht



nehme ich auch

genauer: v2a-edelstahl-schweissdraht


----------



## jirgel (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus leute bei meinen Wobblervergüssen tritt ein klitzikleines Problem auf ^^ die ersten Resinwobbs sind hart geworden wie der Hersteller verspricht genau 3 Stunden. Doch jetzt sind die Dinger wie Kautschuk sie werden einfach nicht mehr hart  ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache Entlüfter Hartz alles das gleiche und doch werden die nicht Hart.


----------



## hauki (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Servus leute bei meinen Wobblervergüssen tritt ein klitzikleines Problem auf ^^ die ersten Resinwobbs sind hart geworden wie der Hersteller verspricht genau 3 Stunden. Doch jetzt sind die Dinger wie Kautschuk sie werden einfach nicht mehr hart  ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache Entlüfter Hartz alles das gleiche und doch werden die nicht Hart.



Raum-/Verarbeitungstemperatur zu niedrig?
Diese Erfahrung habe ich jedenfalls schon mal gemacht #h

Grüße,
/hauki


----------



## holle (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ jirgel

falls die dunklere komponente irgendwelche klümpchen bildet liegts daran. bei etwas längerer lagerung kristallisiert das resin und bildet kleine klümpchen.
gut durchmischen und die einzelne komonente durch ein sieb geben (metall-teesieb o.ä.) um die klümpchen rauszufiltern hilft. 
ansonsten kenn ich das nur als dosierungsfehler, heisst aus versehen mehr von der dunkleren als von der hellen dosiert.


----------



## jirgel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Leute Thx ich hab meinen schlampigkeitsfehler gefunden ^^ 

Zuerst beide Harztteile mischen danach erst der Füllstoff rein  

Ich weiß dämlich sorry ^^ übrigens die wobbs sind doch noch hart geworden


----------



## Lure (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hm wundert mich, daß es daran gelegen hat...bei mir war es bisher immer egal, ob der Füllstoff vorher drin war oder nicht.


----------



## Pelznase (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt ein video von dem swimbait gemacht.

mal sehen, ob jemand darauf kommt, woher die musik ist?


[edit] hab das video raus genommen, wegen der rechte....schade.


----------



## BxTZE (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hawaii 5/0 

 Habsch mir jetzt nen Wobbler verdient 

Läuft ja erste Sahne das teil...


----------



## Pelznase (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, hast recht. das ging ja ganz schön flott. eigentlich viel zu schnell, um dafür was zu bekommen. ich überleg es mir aber.

hier ist es ohne sound :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x58Pw22af8U


----------



## jkc (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Saubere Arbeit und gleich eingeweiht...:q


----------



## Meterhecht14 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

läuft echt gut, ist det nen rapfen was de da gefangen hast?


----------



## holle (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Leute Thx ich hab meinen schlampigkeitsfehler gefunden ^^
> 
> Zuerst beide Harztteile mischen danach erst der Füllstoff rein
> 
> Ich weiß dämlich sorry ^^ übrigens die wobbs sind doch noch hart geworden



ist nicht dämlich. 
der füllstoff kommt eigentlich vorher in die komponente a bevor die b zugegeben wird. 
wenn ich bei einer verarbeitungszeit von ca 2 minuten (da wird die mischung langsam warm und fängt an anzuziehen) den füllstoff erst nach dem mischen beider komponenten zugeben würde wären schlechte güsse vorprogrammiert. allerdings nehm ich biresin. welches nimmst du?


----------



## JakobS (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mhhhhh


----------



## BxTZE (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> jo, hast recht. das ging ja ganz schön flott. eigentlich viel zu schnell, um dafür was zu bekommen. ich überleg es mir aber.



:m wäre nice nen Pelznase mein eigen zu nennen


----------



## jirgel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holle ich neheme von Breddermann http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/ was eigentlich ganz sauber zu verarbeiten geht warum es letzten so komisch weich war kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.

Aber es muss am füllstoff denn Microballon liegen zuerst hatte ich welche von http://www.lindinger.at/ und dann wie die alle waren von Breddermann kann das sein ?

Auf jeden fall werden die anderen Rohlinge auch hart aber erst nach gut 12 bis 16 stunden.


----------



## Hecht-Junge (1. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, Ich bin neu hier und hab mich ma soo durchs Forum gelesen und hab dann , weil ich echt super wobbler von Euch gesehen hab, auch Lust bekommen mal einen zu bauen ! :q
Aber ich bin noch nicht sicher welches Muster er bekommen soll.
Und wie ich die Augen machen soll weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Hättet ihr villeicht ein paar tipps ? 

Mfg Hecht-Junge


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hecht-Junge schrieb:


> Hättet ihr villeicht ein paar tipps ?



Hallo,
Zu den Augen hätte ich einen Tipp. Du kannst die entweder mit Bastelfarbe und Pinsel auftragen (wir halt nicht so schön gleichmäßig runde, wenn man die Kust des Pinselmalens nicht beherrscht), oder mit dem wasserfesten Edding oder dergleichen einfach die augen aufmalen. Um den weißen Untergrund zu kreieren würde ich mit weißer Bastelfarbe einfach eine weiße Fläche auftragen, die Etwas größer ist, als die Pupille des Auges damit mal einen kleinen weißen rand um der Pupille sieht. 
Ich habe auch schon des Öfteren gelesen, dass Leute die Pupille so auftragen: Sie nehmen ein kleines Rundholz, zum Beispiel einen Zahnstocher oder ein *Dingens*, das einen etwas größeren Druchmesser hat und Tauchen die gerade abgesägte/geschliffene Endseite des "Stempels" in Farbe und stempelt dann das Auge. Theoretisch müsste es dann eine schöne, runde Pupille geben. Aber wenn zu viel Farbe drauf ist, könne es herauswuillen und *was-weiß-ich*. Ich habe es noch nie ausprobiert, aber wie gesagt, schon oft davon gehört. Auch in einem super Buch ist genau diese Stempelmethode angegeben.

Noch einen Tipp zum wasserfesten Edding: Ich wollte von ein paar Tagen eine fertig bemalten kleinen Barschwobbler mit Klaarlack beschichten und habe halt den aus der Dose genommen. Also Sprühlack. Ich hatte extra die Dose weit weg gehalten, sodass der Lack mit wenig Druck auf den Wobbler trifft, aber dennoch ist mir der ganze wasserfeste Edding verloffen. Das waren bestimmt die Lösungsmittel oder *weis-der-geier-was*, was hier meinen Wobber versaut hat. 
Jetz muss ich die ganze sch**** wieder bis auf´s Holz abschleifen und neu bemalen. Aber dann kaufe ich mir lieber einen Klaarlack aus der Dose, den ich dann mit Pinsel auftrage.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@.50-BMG: Machst du erst Klarlack drauf, bevor du das Epoxy drüber pinselst? Ich fang immer gleich mit Epox an und da ist mir bisher auch noch nix verlaufen
@: Hecht-Junge: Es gibt auch druckbare Augen, die einfach nur ausgeschnitten und dann aufgeklebt werden. Diese müssten sich hier irgendwo im Thread befinden. Habe aber kein Ahnung wo genau. Ich glaub Bondex war es, der sie hier reingestellt hat. Du kannst ja erstmal im Thread suchen und wenn du sie nicht findest, musst du eben den Bondex ganz lieb fragen ob er sie dir zukommen lässt


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, ich habe solche Augen. Du könntest mir eine Mail schicken und ich 
antworte Dir und hänge Dir das Bild mit an.


----------



## Hecht-Junge (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex 
Schon getan mit der Mail und danke:m

Ich will jezz auch mal versuchen Wobbler zu gießen, was benötige ich alles dafür? Welchen Kunstoff etc. und wo bekomm ich das alles her? 
Hab schon einen fertigen Wobblerrohling!

Mfg Hecht-Junge


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> @.50-BMG: Machst du erst Klarlack drauf, bevor du das Epoxy drüber pinselst? Ich fang immer gleich mit Epox an und da ist mir bisher auch noch nix verlaufen



Hi,
Bei meinem ersten Wobbler ist der Edding en bissel verloffen als die "epoxierten" Wobbler zum Trocken aufgehängt hatte. Ich habe halt keine so "Drehmaschiene" *schade*.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hecht-Junge:
Hallo,
Zum Thema "Gießen" kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Damit habe ich noch nicht angefangen. Kommt aber vielleicht noch. Es gibt aber ein paar echte "Guss-Profis", die sich aktiv in diesem Thread beteiligen. Die können dir auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen.


----------



## jirgel (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also bei denn resinwobbs haben mir Holle Lachsy und alle anderen sehr geholfen vor allem beim formenbau ist das ein super Threat : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63688&highlight=Resin


----------



## Hecht-Junge (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jirgel Super Dankeschön werd gleich mal schauen gehen !


----------



## Hackersepp (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mich würds ja auch in den Fingern jucken...

Aber als Hobby - dazu hätte ich zu wneig Zeit.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Wobblerbauen für manche eine Kunst/Leidenschaft ist, rentiert sich's eigentlich???

=> SInd die selbstgebastelten insgesamt billiger????

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## jirgel (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Billiger ist es nicht immer bei mir halt nicht, aber man kann sich selber eine freude machen und die Wobbler an sein Gewässer und Zielfisch maximal anpassen.


----------



## jkc (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
@ Hechtjunge: Schau mal so ca. Seite 179 (und folgende?) da sollte etwas zum Gießen stehen...

@Hackersepp: Kommt ganz darauf an, worauf Du abzielst, also bei mir persönlich rechnet es sich schon, die Arbeitszeit allerdings nicht eingerechnet.
Das Problem ist aber, um so höher die Anforderungen um so höher auch der Bedarf an guten Werkzeugen - was natürlich auch kostet. Bei nur wenig Output lohnt sich eine solche Anschaffung dann natürlich nicht. 
Wenn Du Dir aber mal die Köder anschaust die z.B. Pelznase und einige andere hier bauen, dann spielt der Preis doch gar keine Rolle, sowas ist unbezahlbar.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hackersepp (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar, 

Ich glaube aber auch, dass man vorallem in der Anfangszeit einiges an Lehrgeld investieren muss, bis dann ein gutes oder sogar perfektes Produkt entsteht. Lehrgeld in sowohl finanzieller Sicht als auch beim Zeit-Faktor. 

Ich glaube ich bleibe lieber beim Kaufen.:q

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## Meterhecht14 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bleib bei Bauen UND kaufen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Ich gebe jetzt mal einen kleinen Bericht zu meinem Versuchsporojekt: Einen Wobbler aus "nassem" holz zu schnitzen.
Ich habe 2 soweit fertig und einen wollte ich gerade mit Klaarlack besprühen und dann ist er wasserfeste Edding verloffen. Jetzt habe ich heute die ganze Sch**** wieder abgeschliffen und wieder mit Arcylweiß grundiert. Allgemein habe ich keine Risse oder Verzerrugne oder ähnliches bei den 3 Versuchsobkekten gefunden. Ich werde über Pfingsten die 3 man ausgiebig am/im Gardasee testen und dann wenn ich zurück komme Bericht erstatten. Vielleicht kann ich vor Ort mal ins Internet. Mal sehen. Ansonsten kann ich erst sagen, ob der Versuch geklückt oder gescheitert ist, wenn man mindestend ein halbes Jahr vergangne ist. Weil das Holz trocknet ja langsam.


----------



## peterws (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Sprühlack hat den wasserfesten Edding zum verlaufen gebracht? Kommt mir komisch vor. Ich würde vielleicht mal einen anderen Lack ausprobieren oder das Dekor direkt auch in Lack oder Acryl machen.

@ .50-BMG:
Tu mir (und den anderen Usern) doch bitte den gefallen und widme neben dem Wobblerbau auch einen Funken Deiner Aufmerksamkeit der Rechtschreibung. Dein letzter Beitrag macht ein wenig Kopfschmerzen beim Lesen.


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@peterws
Wen meinst Du?

Ansonsten: Edding wird von dem Lösungsmittel im Klarlack angelöst. Das ist mit den meisten Lacksorten so. Du könntest aber Acrylklarlack benutzen dann passiert nichts mit dem Edding. Oder Du nimmst Acryl oder Scriptol statt dem Edding, dann passiert auch nichts


----------



## maesox (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Wobblerfreunde,

welche Vorteile seht ihr in dem Gießstoff Biresin im Gegensatz zu normalem Polyesterharz ?

Die ersten Wobbler mit 2K Poyesterharz inkl. Microballons waren gut! Werde aber in absehbarer Zeit Versuche mit Biresin G 27 starten.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## workflow (6. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

neue minis...aber die epoxid schicht fehlt noch


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



peterws schrieb:


> @ .50-BMG:
> Tu mir (und den anderen Usern) doch bitte den gefallen und widme neben dem Wobblerbau auch einen Funken Deiner Aufmerksamkeit der Rechtschreibung. Dein letzter Beitrag macht ein wenig Kopfschmerzen beim Lesen.



Wsa slol dsa den jzett heßein?


----------



## jirgel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> Wsa slol dsa den jzett heßein?


 

Ach wie schön ich hab Fehler gefunden, will die Fehler aber nicht behalten hat mal wer die Adresse ich schick sie ihm zu ^^ :m


----------



## Palerado (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Mich würds ja auch in den Fingern jucken...
> 
> Aber als Hobby - dazu hätte ich zu wneig Zeit.
> 
> ...


Ich bin der Meinung das selber bauen definitiv billiger ist.
Wenn man bedenkt dass ein guter Miniwobbler min. 5€ kostet so bin ich der Meinung dass man da locker drunter kommt.

Allerdings bedingt das bauen erstmal ein gewisses Maß an Investitionen und man muss schon einige bauen um das dann wieder raus zu bekommen.
Also ich würde jetzt mal tippen dass mich ein selbst gebauter gute 3€ kostet. Ich mache allerdings auch keine Profiköder was Airbrush oder sowas angeht.
Keine Ahnung ob es dann teurer wird.


----------



## Pelznase (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was für einen stundenlohn hast du dir bei 3€ pro wobbler gegeben?
na, materiell lohnt es sich nicht. nicht wenn man richtig rechnet und die zeit, die man beim bauen von wobblern verbraucht mit einbezieht. die frage stellt sich den meisten bastlern auch gar nicht. denn wer wirkliches interesse daran hat köder zu bauen, der macht es einfach.
eine ähnlich gelagerte frage bekommt man auch von nicht angelnden leuten gestellt: wäre es nicht billiger den fisch gleich zu kaufen? jo, wäre wohl günstiger, aber es würd keinen spass machen._ ja, man geht nicht angeln um fisch zu bekommen, das versteht aber erst recht keiner._

könnt ja mal im internet stöbern und schauen, was gute komplett in handarbeit gearbeitete köder kosten. da bekommt man eine ungefähre vorstellung davon, wie teuer "eigenbauten" ausfallen können.


----------



## Palerado (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe die Stunden "natürlich" nicht mit eingerechnet denn es ist meine Freizeit und die bezahlt mir eh keiner.

Wenn ich einen Stundenlohn von 10 Euro einkalkulieren würde sähe die Kalkulation wirklich komplett anders aus.

Ich denke auch Wobbler bauen nur um Geld zu sparen lohnt sich überhaupt nicht denn wenn man eigentlich keine Lust hat werden die Teile eh nichts.

Daniel


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich denke auch Wobbler bauen nur um Geld zu sparen lohnt sich überhaupt nicht denn wenn man eigentlich keine Lust hat werden die Teile eh nichts.



Das ist genau der Punkt!!!!
Man muss Spass an der Sache haben, sonst kann man´s gleich vergessen.


----------



## Lure (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann mich da Pelznase nur anschließen. Ich hatte von anfang an nie den Gedanken durch das bauen Geld zu sparen. Bei der vielen Arbeitszeit kann sich das gar nicht lohnen...klar ist das meine Freizeit, aber Freizeit ist ja nunmal Gold wert oder nicht? Wer hat heute schon noch wirklich viel Zeit.
Wenn man ganz abgespeckte Wobbler ohne Schnickschnack und liebe zum Detail baut, um möglichst wenig Zeit und Kosten zu haben...kann man sicherlich machen, würde mir persönlich allerdings auf dauer keinen Spaß machen...und wenn es keinen Spaß macht...dann kaufe ich lieber ;-) 
Da käme es mir auf den vermeintlich gesparten Euro nicht an. Bei mir ist das so, daß ich ständig irgendwelche Ideen habe, die ich einfach gerne versuche in die Praxis umzusetzten...kaum ist ein Wobbler fertig hab ich wieder was anderes im Hinterkopf...aber ich denke, jeder kann verschiedene Motivationen zum Wobblerbauen haben, Hauptsache es macht spaß!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Lure schrieb:


> Hauptsache es macht spaß!



Und wieder kann ich nur sagen: GENAU, das ist der Punkt!!!!


----------



## Meterhecht14 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann mich euch nur anschliessen, ich baue auch, weil es einfach nur Spass macht. Einen Fisch mit Eigenbau zu fangen macht viel mehr Spass als mit nem Gekauften. Man kann den Köder ja auch perfekt an das Gewässer und verschiedene Bedingungen anpassen (Köderfarbe, Lauftiefe, Laufverhalten etc).#6


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich baue Wobbler weil ich mit den kleinen käuflichen nicht zufrieden bin da sie meistens schlecht oder gar nicht laufen. Außerdem bekomme ich keine wirklich kleinen Wobbler ín den Farben oder Formen wie ich sie gerne hätte. Das Basteln und Bemalen macht ebenfalls Spaß und ich spare auch noch Geld. Die Materialkosten für einen Mini liegen wenn´s hoch kommt vielleicht bei 60 Cent. Das teuerste daran ist wohl der Drilling


----------



## jirgel (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann laminierharz überaltern und das schon nach 7 monaten ? 

Ich hab 2 Wobbler überzogen und sie ins Köderrad gestellt hab das ganze 4 mal gemacht das Problem an der sache die Dinger sind zwar schön überzogen aber sie sind nach 4 tagen noch immer nicht hart geworden (fingerabrdücke leichtes klebe gefühl). Doch stellen weiße sind sie wirklich hart geworden. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären ich mische das Harz eingendlich genau 10 min durch auch vom Rand und doch wird es nicht mehr hart.

Also frage gehts euch manchmal auch so ?

Kann es sein das mein Harz zu schnell altert ? 

Zu denn Wobbler sie sind aus Resin und Balsa sowie Buche (Popper).


----------



## Bondex (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vielleicht stimmte das Mischungsverhältnis oder die Außentemperatur auch nicht?!


----------



## ok1 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Kann laminierharz überaltern und das schon nach 7 monaten ?



Wenn es Epoxy ist, dann nicht. Das geht auch nach 7 Jahre noch.

Gründe für nicht richtig durchtrocken, sind:

zu hohe Luffeuchte und/oder zu niedrige Temperaturen
nicht korrektes Mischungsverhältnis.

Was immer die Ursache ist, es liegt nicht am Epoxy.


----------



## jkc (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute! Seid Ihr auch gerade beim Endspurt? Die Schonzeit ist bald vorbei und bis dahin will ich noch ein paar Rohlinge fertig haben. Pack mal einige Bilder dran, einge Jerks der ersten Serie und zweie noch ohne Finish.

Simpel, einfach, sauber, dick, blockig und voll erkennbar, sofort...

Grüße JK


----------



## holle (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne teile.
die ersten beiden gefallen am besten. der rückenschwimmer-barsch besonders. #6


----------



## Lure (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vor allem die Barsche gefallen mir. Bin auch im Endspurt mit einem langwierigen Projekt...bastel grad noch am Feintuning...


----------



## jkc (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hui, dankeschön|rotwerden


----------



## Bondex (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, sehr schönes Finish. Die Epoxyoberfläche gefällt mir besonders


----------



## Meterhecht14 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jkc: Schick, die Hechte werden sich die Zähne dran ausbeissen Viel Spass damit#h
@Lure: Bin schon sehr gespannt...#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute!!!

Das ist das Ergebniss meines Projektes, einen Wobbler aus nassem Holz zu bauen:

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/1968/3wobblermd8.png


----------



## Pelznase (19. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ja wirklich spannend die sache mit dem nassen holz. muss das auch mal versuchen.

hab ma´ was mit reisslack versucht, danke lachsy#h. leider ist es nicht ganz einfach, genau vorherzusagen, wie gross die risse werden. ist immer ein bissel glück bei.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

reisslack sieht irgentwie auch schön aus. ist mal was anderes.

ich habe jetzt schon wieder 2 rohlinge incl. draht und tauschschaufel fertiggestellt. bilder kommen, wenn sie fertig sind.


----------



## maesox (19. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

nachdem die ersten Rohlinge gegossen waren wollte ich die Jerkversion (ohne Schaufel) mal am Wasser auf Laufeigenschaften testen. Schnell noch Sprengringe und Drillinge dran und los gings im rohen Zustand.

Irgendwie hatte ich mit dem nackigen "Ding" Mitleid,also mit Edding noch schnell nen Punkt ind Kiemenkonturen aufgemalt und los gings.

Erst warf ich ihn nur etwa fünf Meter aus,um zu schauen wie er aussieht u wie schnell er sinkt.Es sah gut aus.Er flankte bei den leichtesten Rutenschlägen sehr schön und die wagrechte Sinkgeschwindigkeit war sowas von langsam,daß ich erstmal begeistert war!

Sinn des Jerks war es,so lange im Blickfeld des Räubers zu "flanken",um ihn zum Anbiss zu reizen. Also raus damit!!!

Was soll ich sagen,es funktionierte besser als erwartet!! Nach gerademal drei Minuten rumste es kräftig in der Rute und der erste Fisch des Tages hing!!!

Nach dem ersten Freuen geht´s jetzt ans Lackieren. In eure Liga ist´s zwar noch weit aber der Anfang ist gemacht.Ein Meister ist bekanntlich noch nie vom Himmel gefallen und die vielen,vielen Stunden im Keller trugen zum ersten Mal Früchte.

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/9871/img1147fr6.jpg

Viele liebe Grüße
Matze


----------



## Meterhecht14 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne köder, leute. petri zum hecht, maesox. auf eigenbau ist immer noch das schönste


----------



## Palerado (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal eine kurze Frage zu den Miniwobblern.
Baut Ihr eigentlich auch sinkende Balsawobbler?

Falls ja: Wie macht Ihr das mit der Bebleiung? Da muss ja dann einiges rein.


----------



## Bondex (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

maesox 
konnte leider Dein Bild nicht sehen, aber dennoch Petri zum Fisch

Palerado 
ja habe ich schon gemacht. Es kommt immer drauf an wie schnell der sinken soll. Es ist auch Wurscht ob der Köder aus Styrodur oder Balsa ist, beide haben ähnlich starken auftrieb, Styrodur vielleicht noch etwas mehr. Der Rohling wird geschlitzt und das Bleiblecht der länge nach eingelegt. Zur Not nimmst Du das Blech doppelt


----------



## Palerado (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Ich mache das momentan noch mit gequetschten Bleischroten.
Der Schlitz muss aber ganz schön groß ausfallen wenn ich den Wobbler zum sinken bekommen will.

Aber gut. Ich werde das bei meinen nächsten Versuchen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finde Bleischrote auch nicht ideal und günstig ist das auch nicht, Dachdeckerblei oder Auswuchtblei ist ideal. Du kannst es auch einschmelzen und auf eine glatte Steinplatte ausgießen, dann ist das Material für große Wobbler gerade in der richtigen Dicke. Zur Not dann einen Streifen abschneiden und platt klopfen. Der Schlitz muß natürlich entsprechend breit ausgesägt oder geschliffen sein, das versteht sich von selber


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich jetzte die letzten paar Tage viele Stunden hier im Thread rumgeblättert und und mich an den Wahnsinnsideen und grandiosen Umsetzungen der Wobblerbauer erfreut. Unglaublich tolle Arbeit Jungs, eure Kunstwerke werten meine fertig gekauften Kleinwobbler so ziemlich ab. Wenn endlich mit meiner blöden Diplomarbeit fertig bin versuche ich auch mal ein paar Rohformen zu schnitzen um meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten einzuschätzen. Vielleicht baue ich ja auch mal irgendwann solche Prachtstücke.
Ihr habt mich echt begeistert, weiter so!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich jetzte die letzten paar Tage viele Stunden hier im Thread rumgeblättert und und mich an den Wahnsinnsideen und grandiosen Umsetzungen der Wobblerbauer erfreut. Unglaublich tolle Arbeit Jungs, eure Kunstwerke werten meine fertig gekauften Kleinwobbler so ziemlich ab. Wenn endlich mit meiner blöden Diplomarbeit fertig bin versuche ich auch mal ein paar Rohformen zu schnitzen um meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten einzuschätzen. Vielleicht baue ich ja auch mal irgendwann solche Prachtstücke.
> Ihr habt mich echt begeistert, weiter so!



THX!!!
Was für nee Diplomarbeit schreibste denn? - Eine über das Herstellen von Kleinwobblern?#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Leider nicht, ich schreibe über Muslimische männliche Jugendliche in der Offenen Jugendarbeit am Beispiel einer Jugendfreizeiteinrichtung in meiner Stadt. Hab seit letztem Jahr keine Angel mehr in der Hand gehabt und meine Sucht durch den Erwerb von Kunstköder verdrängt - soweit es mein Budget zulässt. Am 7. Mai ist Abgabe. Dann wittere ich wieder den Duft von Freiheit und Fischschleim!


edit:
mir sind zwei Wobblertypen eingefallen, die ich hier noch nicht im Thread gesehen habe (ja ich habe alle Seiten durchgeblättet  ). Vielleicht nutzt die jemand als Anregung:

*Der Zerrupfte:*
Ich stelle mir einen Wobbler vor, der aussieht wie ein Weissfisch der von einer Räuberattacke stark mitgenommen worden ist oder stark kränkelt. Also lückenhaftes Schuppenkleid, zerkratzte Haut, einen tiefen Riss in der Flanke wo evtl. sogar die Eingeweise frei liegen, ein abgesäbelter Kiemendeckel, verpilzt, von Blutegeln übersäht, ein fehlendes Auge, Holzbein etc.

Und jetzt eine wirkliche Herausforderung:

*Einen kleinen Räuber, der einen anderen Fisch verschlingt:*
Also zum Beispiel einen kleinen Hecht, der ein Rotauge quer im Maul hat, einen kleinen Barsch, der eine Schwanzflosse aus dem Maul guckt oder ähnliches.

noch mal edit:

Dritte Idee, eine *Großlibellenlarve*. Habe so ein Vieh ml bei uns im Teich gefunden, sicher 4cm lang, also ideales Kleinwobblerformat. Leider keine Ahnung wie die sich fortbewegen....
Hier Bilder des Insektes: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hochwasser-special.de/aifkbilderhochwasser/libelle-molch-vergleich.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hochwasser-special.de/leben_am_fluss/wirbellose_u_insekten.htm&h=268&w=400&sz=18&hl=de&start=12&um=1&tbnid=HY3vPLA6-0q4wM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3DLIbellenlarve%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN


----------



## jkc (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> *Einen kleinen Räuber, der einen anderen Fisch verschlingt:*
> Also zum Beispiel einen kleinen Hecht, der ein Rotauge quer im Maul hat, einen kleinen Barsch, der eine Schwanzflosse aus dem Maul guckt oder ähnliches.



Hi, sowas gab es schon mal, wenn auch nur in abstrakter Form, ich glaube Lachsy hatte mal sowas gemacht. Schätze so auf den ersten hundert Seiten solltest Du fündig werden...|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche :vik: 
(und wehe das war ein falscher Hinweis |splat2: *patsch*)

edit: nee, das war nix. Kommste in nächster Zeit mal nach Münster damit ich dir mit nem Fisch vorn Kopp patschen kann? Ich nehm auch einen ohne Stacheln. Nen 30-pfündigen Karpfen oder so :q

Wenn Lachsy tatsächlich mal so ein Teil gebaut hat würde ich mich über ein Bild freuen! Bin gespannt wie sowas aussieht!


----------



## jkc (22. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, meinte den hier. Sagte ja, das es etwas abstrakter wäre...

Und übrigens, wäre doch schade um den Fisch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1149459&postcount=1748
(mmhh, hat lange gedauert das zu finden)

Grüße JK


----------



## holle (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für die libellenlarve gibts gummis ( hellgies) die natürlicher rüberkommen. am jig zb. da die teile sich nicht durchs wasser wobbeln sondern eher krebsmässig herumhüpfen. |supergri

die verwundete sache hat rapala auch mal aufgegriffen. einfach mal nach  "rapala wobbler jointed bwt" bei ebay schauen und du wirst fündig. 

und das  nahrungsketten- oder  fressneidprinzip ist auch nicht übel in dem bild getroffen. :q


----------



## Bondex (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und einen lädierten Wobbler mit blauen Flecken und Narben hatte ich mal gemacht. Ich finde jetzt allerdings nur die Designvorlage. Das Foto von der Ausführung ist über die Jahre untergegangen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hehe, sehr geil. Vor allem der Fischfresser.


----------



## Bondex (25. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe jetzt nochmal ganz unauffällige gebaut. Diesmal habe ich eine Untermalung mit Mettlicfarben benutzt. Darüber lasierend mit gelber Acryl und den Rücken schwarz mit viel Wasser angeschummert. Theoretisch müßten sie ähnlich fängig sein wie meine braune Serie nur daß sie durch die Metallfarbe vielleicht etwas auffälliger sind. 
Bie der Größe von4-5cm habe ich gewagt auch mal ein paar Tiefläufer zu kunstruiren. Der Test am Kanal hat ergeben daß sie tatsächlich gut laufen und auf eine Tiefe von vielleicht 2m gehen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Wobbler, Bondex.


----------



## Bondex (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

merci


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Sind diese schönen Wobbler aus Styrodur gegossen, oder aus Holz gefertigt?
Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir mal welche giessen soll. Wie machste das mit der  Stahlachse, dass diese mittig im Wobber verläuft? Und wie dick ist dein Draht (0,5mm???)?


----------



## jkc (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, bin zwar nicht Bondex, aber erlaube mir mal zu antworten.
Kann sein, dass die Wobbler aus Styrodur sind, allerdings wird dieses Material nicht gegossen. Styrodur ist ein Leichtbaustoff zum Dämmen, ähnlich wie Styropor, nur mit besseren Eigenschaften was schleifen und bearbeiten angeht.
Weiter vorn im Thread findest Du auch genauere Beschreibungen und Bezugsquellen, weiß aber leider nicht wo genau.
Zum gießen verwendet man Resin oder Ähnliches.

Grüße JK


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Stimmt, Styrodur war doch das Zeug, dass man auf Baustellen haufenweise mitnehmen kann. Wie ich es in erinnerung habe, ist dieses Material jedoch sehr leicht und instabil. Wenn da mal en Fisch rein beisst, ist des Teil doch ab, oder???
Wenn du schon von den Bezugswuellen redest, wo kann man es auch noch bekommen, außer auf ne Baustelle "kauen". Im Baumarkt? Ist das Zeug teuer.
Bisher baue ich ja aus Holz wie Fichte. Aber es braucht halt schon seine Zeit, bis so en Teil fertig ist. Fast zu lange. Da wäre mir ein Material, wie Styrodur recht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Das Styrodur lässt mir keine Ruhe. Bin schnell zu meinem Vater gegangen und habe ihn nach Styrodur gefragt. Das hat er mir gegeben. Ist das Styrodur?

http://img159.*ih.us/img159/8661/p4260009tp4.jpg

http://img293.*ih.us/img293/4093/p4260014vv0.jpg


----------



## Meterhecht14 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Stefan, keine Ahnung ob das Styrodur ist, aber du könntest auch zu PRAKTIKER gehn und dir für ca. 10 Euro en Meter Balsa holen. Wenn du nur Miniwobs baust, reicht das ewig#6


----------



## Bondex (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Sind diese schönen Wobbler aus Styrodur gegossen, oder aus Holz gefertigt?

Richtig, ich schnitze aus Styrodur. Vielleicht heißt das Zeug was Du fotografiert hast auch so, meines ist allerdings viel feinporiger. Aber mit Deinem müßte es auch gehen, wenn vielleicht auch nicht so sauber.
Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir mal welche giessen soll. Wie machste das mit der Stahlachse, dass diese mittig im Wobber verläuft? 

Wie gesagt, meine sind NICHT gegossen

Und wie dick ist dein Draht (0,5mm???)? 
Genau ich benutze 50er Draht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mein erster Styrodur-Wobbler(rohling):
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/4610/p4270008gb0.jpg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Heute Nachmittag hat mich schon wieder so ein Wobbler-Virus gepackt. Muss wohl ein sehr starker gewesen sein....
Habe mir 5 Styrodur-Rohlinge gebatelt. Die habe ich mit nem Cuttermesser geschnitzt. Wie bekomme ich eine einwandfreie glatte Oberfläche hin? Da bräuchte man ja ultrafeinses Schmirgelpapier. Werde morgen noch mal Hand anlegen.


----------



## search (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute!
Nachdem ich mich mit 3cm Wobblern eingegossen hatte, hab ich mich an was großem versucht. Das Blatt auf dem die liegen ist ein normale A4.






Das sind die zwei ersten, fünf Rohlinge warten noch aufs zusammenbauen.
Gegossen aus pur resin, mischung 1:1:1. Blei vorne 45g, mitte ~25 und hinten 15g. Der Gufi Gummi schwanz hat auch leicht Schwimm Aditiv abbekommen. Die Verbindung zwischen den Segmenten habe ich mit Splinten aus einer Alu Legierung und Edelstahlstiften gemacht.
Für die Augen hab ich Epoxy in die Augenhöhle gestrichen und mit Holo-Folie bedeckt.

greez Bernhard #h


----------



## Meterhecht14 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schön geworden, respekt!#6 nimmste die zum schleppen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Meterhecht14 schrieb:


> sehr schön geworden, respekt!#6


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sehen echt super und vor allem professionel aus!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo ihr, die Wobbler aus Styrodur fertigen,
Gerade habe ich meinen ersten Styrodurwobbler mit Aryl-weiß grundiert. Jedoch deckt das weiß nicht so gut auf der fein geschliffenen Oberfläche. 
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Grundieren? Und auf den Klebestellen bildet der Lack immer Risse.


----------



## Soumi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,
hab auch mal wieder was aus fichte geschmiedet:m


----------



## Soumi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch zwei,


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

4 schöne Teile haste da gebaut!!


----------



## Hecht-Junge (28. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#6Kann ich mich nur anschließen ! Sehen echt super aus !
Ich Hab auch mal wieder einen gebastelt doch leider war er bei meiner angeltour noch nich trocken .. naja dann bin ich halt auf gummifisch umgestiegen, hat auch geklappt !


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Soumi
schöne Wobbler, interessante Formgebung
@ Hecht Junge
Hechte haben doch noch Schonzeit?? Oder war das ein Privatgewässer?
@50
Vielleicht hast Du die weiße Grundierung zu stark verdünnt. Ich nehme unverdünntes Weiß von Schmicke, das ist ideal


----------



## Fangnix (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@.50-BMG
Hast du die Rohlinge denn mit einer Schicht Epoxi versehen bevor du sie lackiert hast?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex und Fangnix: Ich benutze unverdünntes Acryweiß, von dem ich weis, dass es gehen muss. Nein, ich habe die wobbler vor dem Grundieren nicht mir Epoxy oder Klaarlack (müsste beides gehen) grundiert. Sollte ich das machen?


----------



## Soumi (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke fürs lob,
hab versucht die dinger mal unter die leute zu bringen.geschenkt nehmen die alles, aber sie bezahlen lieber den plastik kram aus dem regal.naja selber schuld ,wer nicht will der hat schon.#6


----------



## Hecht-Junge (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex 
Also bei uns (edersee) ist die schonzeit vom 01.02.-15.04. !


----------



## Bizzybone (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

In ganz Niedersachsen ist bis zum 15.04! und  bis morgen Zander! 
Dann gehts wieder los


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann will ich nichts gesagt haben, Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Fangnix (30. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@.50-BMG
Eigentlich schon, denn Styrodur ist sehr weich. Das Epoxi dient ja nicht nur dem wasserdichten versiegeln, sondern verleiht dem Köder erst seine Bissfestigkeit. Daher sollte die Epoxi-Schicht in etwa 1mm dick sein, lässt sich also keinesfalls duch Klarlack ersetzten.
Der typische Aufbau besteht aus der Epoxi-Schutzschicht, der Lackierung und einer dünnen Klarlackschicht, zum Versiegeln des Lacks.
So weit ich mich erninnern kann hat Bondex auch ma 'ne Serie gebaut, wo er die Farbe direkt aufs Styrodur gepinselt hat und dann alles dick mit Epoxi versiegelt hat. Schua ma ein paar Seiten früher 

Gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke für die antwort.


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

stimmt, in letzter Zeit habe ich das oft bei handbemalten Wobbs gemacht wo kein Airbrush benutzt wird. Die Airbrushfarbe ist bei mir ja Autolack und er zerlegt das Styrodur im Nu. Wenn es allerdings mit Epoxy versiegelt ist geht der Autolack bestens


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Du bemalst dein Wobbler mit Autolack? Ist der nicht en bissel teure für die Wobbler?
Oder hat der besondere Eigenschafte, die für Wobbler erforderlich sind und die ein anderer Air-Brush-Lack nicht hat?


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein zum Bemalen benutze ich Acry von Schmincke.
Zum Brushen benutze ich Autolack. Ich bekomme den umsonst bzw haben noch einen großen Vorrat. Die sind gut deckend, trocknen blitzschnell, sind lichtecht, dünflüssig, wasserfest, farbintensiv und leicht zu verarbeiten. Das leisten die Aerocolor nicht in diesem Umfang


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Gerade habe ich 4 Styrodurwobbler versucht mit Klaarlack zu grundieren. Das Styrodur saugt aber den Lack größtenteils auf. Zum Glück habe ich noch eine Ladung Epoxy in Reserve. Muss mal schauen, heute Nachmittag werde ich es mit dem Epoxy versuchen.


----------



## jirgel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich liebe die Aerocolor farben ^^ die verlaufe sind super auch die Schattierungen aber jeden das sein

sieht dann so aus


----------



## Pelznase (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, mit schmincke kann man echt nix anfangen. diese farben stinken nicht einmal!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jirgel: Diese Vorichtung, in die du deine Wobbler eingespannt hast, was ist das? Dreht die sich, damit das Epoxy nicht verläuft? - Wenn ja, wie schnell und wie teuer war das Ding?

PS: Wäre super, wenn du die Bilder kleiner formatieren würdest, damit das Format der Seite nicht drunter leidet. 600x400 oder maximal 800x600.

@Pelznase: schöner Wobbler (wie immer)^^


----------



## jirgel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na Pelznase wieder der Sarkasmuss der steht dir nicht schöner wobbler ^^*neidisch* 

@.50bmg 

Ja das ist ein Lureweel zum Laminiern mit Epoxy. und die vorichtung dreht sich so 4 -5 mal in der Minute.

Gesamt Kosten waren 10 Euro der Motor www.conrad.at Discokugelnmotor ein Messingrohr 4,90€ und das plexieglas hatte ich noch daheim ach ja ein Kugellager für die Auflage 5 € 
das wars. 

geht super und die Schichten werden gleichmässig.

Ist aber nicht auf meinen Mistgewachsen. Dank an Pelznase Lachsy und Co. 

Ich will mir das ganze aber auch noch in einen Temperkasten umbauen mit 2 50watt birnen um noch besser ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hast ja mal wieder nen sehr schönen rausgehauen, pelznase


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jirgel: Bis jetzt habe ich meine Wobbler immer an einer Öse aufgehängt. Das Resultultat war, dass das Epoxy immer auf eine Seite geloffen ist und es einfach ******* aussah. Dann hatte ich schnell das Vertrauen in das Epoxy verloren und mit Klaarlack  weiter gemacht. Damit bin ich hoch zufrieden. Ich angele immoment ehh nur auf Forellen und Barsche. Dafür reichen 3 Klaarlackschichten allemahl aus. Aber Epoxy wäre schon besser, klar. Ich glaube, ich bestelle mir so einen Motor. Gestänge und Anderes, was man für diese Konstruktion benötigt, habe ich alles schon zu Hause. Das wäre es bestimmt wert. Dann könnte ich meine mit Klaarlack bepinselten Wobber doch noch "Kugelfest" machen.|rolleyes

Kannst du mir mal einen Link des genauen Modells schicken, das du verwendest?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
5 fertig Grundierte Minniwollber aus Styrodur und 3 aus Holz:

Farbvorschäge/wünsche werden noch bis Sonntag entgegengenommen. Natürlich muss es mit Pinsel und einfacherer Technik machbar sein. Solche KUNSTSTÜCKE, wie Pelznase zaubert, stehen leider noch nicht in meiner Macht


http://img134.*ih.us/img134/4254/p5020002df6.jpg
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/4254/p5020002df6.bdba814739.jpg

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/9775/p5020006zn6.jpg
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/9775/p5020006zn6.db623d3780.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke,
das ist ein sonntagsköder. zwischendurch kann man mal sowas aufwendiges machen, ist gut für die seele. nur blöde, dass die weniger hübschen in der box verstauben und man dann meint, man hätte zu wenig köder.

ein köderrad lohnt auf jeden fall. dabei spart man sogar noch epoxid, weil es eben nicht abtropft und man schnell einen ordentliche dick erhält. unnötiges restholz wird dabei man auch los.
in der grösse wirste auch nicht viel am aussehen machen können. bau die 2-3cm grösser und du kannst auch gestalterisch was machen.


----------



## jirgel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=580864 hier bitte schön aber halt das ganz in leichter bauweise die achse ist nicht die stabilste im Motor ^^ weil sie ja normaler weiße senkrecht hängt und nicht waagrecht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ 50-BMG


> Farbvorschäge/wünsche werden noch bis Sonntag entgegengenommen.


 
Ich wünsche mir einen kleinen weissfisch, der auf dem Kopf schwimmt. Also unten dunkel und oben hell. Der dürfe allen Räubern als leichtes Opfer auffallen (da vermutlich betrunken) und ist dabei noch von oben oder unten bestens zu sehen, da sich die helle Oberseite klar vom dunkeln Grund abhebt und die dunkle Unterseite eine klare Silouette gegen den hellen Himmel ergibt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> @ 50-BMG
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche mir einen kleinen weissfisch, der auf dem Kopf schwimmt. Also unten dunkel und oben hell. Der dürfe allen Räubern als leichtes Opfer auffallen (da vermutlich betrunken) und ist dabei noch von oben oder unten bestens zu sehen, da sich die helle Oberseite klar vom dunkeln Grund abhebt und die dunkle Unterseite eine klare Silouette gegen den hellen Himmel ergibt.



Ok, den wunsch nehme ich gerne entgegen. sollen die farben sich auf grau, schwarz und weistöne beschränken?

7 weitere Wünsche werden noch entgegengenommen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> in der grösse wirste auch nicht viel am aussehen machen können. bau die 2-3cm grösser und du kannst auch gestalterisch was machen.



Meinste, dass dann die Forellen und Barsche die Wobbler immer noch nehmen, auch wenn sie dann eine Länge von 6-7 cm haben? Bis jetzt, sind alle so etwa 3-5 cm groß.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch bei 10 cm musste dir keine sorgen machen, dass sie nicht genommen werden.....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, das ist schön zu höhren. Dann werde ich mal nach meinem Pfingsturlaub an die Generation 6cm+ gehen

solle ich dann 2 Haken anbringen oder reicht immer noch einer am Ende des Wobblers?


----------



## Meterhecht14 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich würde 2 nehmen...


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Normalerweise sind Barsche gierig wärend des Jahres. (Siehe Foto: der Wobbler ist etwa 6 cm lang) Aber letzten Sommer habe ich nur mit extremen Minis noch Barsche in meinem kleinen Bach gefangen. Damit meine ich Wobbs von max 2cm Länge, allerdings waren die Barsche auch nicht gerade Riesen


----------



## Angler-Horsti (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an alle! ich war eine ganze zeit nicht mehr on, und ich hoffe, ich sprechr jetzt nicht dinge an, über die ihr schon außführlich diskutiert habt...  aber wir sind soeben umgezogen, und da viel mir der schaum auf, mit dem die türzargen gefüllt werden, wäre es nicht überlegenswert, diesen in form geschnittst und behandelt... (ähnlich wie balsa) als grund material für wobbler oder auch posen zu verwenden?
hat schonmal jm. was damit ausprobiert?

bis denne, 

Johannes


----------



## Fangnix (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ausprobieren! Vielleicht klappts, vielleicht nicht. Nur aus Fehlern wird man klug .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Angler-Horsti schrieb:


> der schaum auf, mit dem die türzargen gefüllt werden



Hallo,
Meinst du den Füllschaum? - Die Konsistens ist nicht so gut, soweit ich das Zeug kenne. Es ist meiner Meinung nach zu grob. Probiere lieber man Styrodur. Wenn ihr umgezogen seit und evtl. ein Haus gebaut/renoviert habt, dann liegen bestimmt diese grünen oder blauen, Styroporöhnlichen Styrodurplatten herum.
Der Vorteil von Styrodur gegenüber Styropor ist, dass es feinporiger und stabilder ist. Schau doch mal 3-4 Seiten davor, da habe ich 2 Bilder von Styrodurplatten reinsgestellt.


----------



## Fangnix (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das geht aber schnell bei dir vom Anfänger zum Experten


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Das geht aber schnell bei dir vom Anfänger zum Experten



Danke, ich hoffe, es hat alles gestimmt, was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was denkt ihr ist das aller wichtigste beim swimbaitbau ? 
Da gibts nämlich viele verschiedene meinungen und mich intrssiert's was ihr so denkt...
Ich stell nachher mal ein Bild von meinem Neuen rein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Stipper07 ^^ schrieb:


> was denkt ihr ist das aller wichtigste beim swimbaitbau ?



Hallo, 
Ist diese Frage:
- auf´s Material bezogen
- auf die Farbgebung der Wobbler?
- auf die Vorgehensweise beim Bau?
- oder auf was anderes?


----------



## malnixfänger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,

bin mal wieder nach langer zeit hier im forum aktiv!!

tolle wobbler die ihr da baut. meine sind auch nicht schlecht. einzigstes manko das design.......lässt bei mir sehr zu wünschen übrig. wie macht ihr das??eure sehen wirklich klasse aus. habt ihr ein paar tips????

mfg felix


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



malnixfänger schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das??eure sehen wirklich klasse aus. habt ihr ein paar tips????



Hallo,
Da fragste am besten mal Pelznase und Bondex. Das sind 2 richtige Profis. Ich selber bemale meine Wobbler mit normalen Bastelfarben auf Acrylbasis. Schwarze Schlingen und Marmorierungen (wie beim Barschdesign) trage ich mit einem schwarzen Edding auf.

Die Profis greifen da zur Air-Brush-Technik, um feinste Farbübergänge und gleichmäßige Farbschichten zu bekommen.

Morgen Nachmittag sind 8 Wobbler ferrig. Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fotofinish ist auch noch ne Variante, aber man braucht eben nen Bild von nem Fisch, der halbwegs die Form vom Wobbler/Jerk hat. Bei dieser Technik wird einfach ein Bild von einem Fisch ausgedruckt und auf den Rohling geklebt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
Hiermit präsentiere ich euch meine Pfingskollektion 2008, mit der ich am Freitag in die Pfingstferien (Gardasee) gehe:

Zu aller erst ein Modell, das ich auf Wunsch von Ronny Kohlmann gefertigt habe:
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/8630/pfingstserie086uc7.jpg


http://img246.*ih.us/img246/9272/pfingstserie083tx3.jpg
http://img246.*ih.us/img246/9272/pfingstserie083tx3.059458ac2e.jpg

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/8549/pfingstserie08pj5.jpg
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/8549/pfingstserie08pj5.1387c2ed36.jpg

http://img361.*ih.us/img361/4131/pfingstserie082nm8.jpg
http://img361.*ih.us/img361/4131/pfingstserie082nm8.470f36467a.jpg

http://img361.*ih.us/img361/8702/pfingstserie084be6.jpg
http://img361.*ih.us/img361/8702/pfingstserie084be6.6e0a1c4d4d.jpg

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/2739/pfingstserie085ph3.jpg
http://img166.*ih.us/img166/2739/pfingstserie085ph3.dcf2ea240e.jpg

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/5464/pfingstserie087kl3.jpg
http://img166.*ih.us/img166/5464/pfingstserie087kl3.f9ba9cccec.jpg

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/2681/pfingstserie088nf8.jpg
http://img166.*ih.us/img166/2681/pfingstserie088nf8.571beeda5b.jpg

Die kommenden 2 Wochen werden, zeigen ob sie fängig sind.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey 50-Bmg

Sehen klasse aus! Aber sind die Tauchschaufeln nicht ein bisschen klein?
Wie lange baust du mittlerweile schon? Ich überlege wenn ich wieder Zeit habe auch mit dem Bauen anzufangen und an solche Minis wie deine würde ich mich dann auch versuchen. Spezialwerkzeug brauchst man dafür auch nicht oder? Nimmst du Holz oder diesen Kunststoff? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

malnixfänger
es gibt für das Design kein Rezept. Man muß halt solange dran herummalen bis man zufrieden mit dem Design ist. Ist man´s nicht muß man weiter üben. Hilfe geben auch die Wobbler der Anderen oder nimm Dir richtige Fische als Vorbild. Es ist wie in der Malerei - je mehr man malt desto besser werden die Ergebnisse. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings daß man immer selbstkritisch bleibt und seine Fehler erkennt und sich selber zugibt, sonst entwickelt man sich nicht weiter.


@50
Ich denke auch daß die Schaufeln vielleicht etwas zu klein und zu dick sind. Laufen die Teile denn? Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen etwas dünneren Draht zu nehmen. Ich benutze für diese Größe noch 0.5mm. Ansonsten: Mach weiter so!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Nimmst du Holz oder diesen Kunststoff?



Bei 3 Stück habe ich noch Holz benutzt. Die anderen 5 sind jedoch aus Styrodur. Das Material finde ich super, weil es so leicht zu bearbeiten ist.

Zu dem Spezialwerkzeug: Ich benötige für die Styrodurteile nur ein Cutter-Messer und feises Schmirgelpapier. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @50
> Ich denke auch daß die Schaufeln vielleicht etwas zu klein und zu dick sind. Laufen die Teile denn? Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen etwas dünneren Draht zu nehmen. Ich benutze für diese Größe noch 0.5mm. Ansonsten: Mach weiter so!



Bis jetzt habe ich nur den 1mm Draht. Nach den Pfingstferien besorgen ich mit mal 0,5er. Ob die Tauschschaufeln zu klein sind...keine Ahnung. Laufen tuen sie einigermaßen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wie lange baust du mittlerweile schon?



Mittlerweile baue ich seit Dezember 2007. Insgesammt habe ich bis jetzt 11 Wobbler fertiggestellt.


----------



## workflow (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

trotz arbeit ohne ende und kaum zeit...zum relaxen habe ich etwas gebaut


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@workflow: Schöne Teile!
Ist die Tauchschaufel aus dünnem Kupferblech?


----------



## malnixfänger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,

danke für die tipps!!!!

sagt mal was für ein design würdet ihr in einem kleinen bach für bachforellen nehmen??hat schon jemand eigenbau wobbler für bachforellen gebaut???

mfg felix


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



malnixfänger schrieb:


> was für ein design würdet ihr in einem kleinen bach für bachforellen nehmen?



Den hier habe ich mal gebaut:

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/4391/p3120002uo0.jpg
http://img254.*ih.us/img254/4391/p3120002uo0.358d4635f7.jpg


----------



## Pelznase (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das letzte stück holz, das ich bearbeitet hab. mal sehen, wie sich die köderform in dieser grösse macht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einfach grandios, ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Bondex (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich haben ochmal ein paar halbe Wobbs gebaut mit einem Spinnerblatt am Ende. Der Lauf ist excellent und da sie mit Blei vollgestpft sind kann man sie fast so weit werfen wie einen Blinker #6


----------



## Pelznase (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hiermit gehts jetzt zum angeln.


----------



## Meterhecht14 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach komm, du bist doch verrückt  wenn die nicht fangen, weiss ich auch nicht, petri#h

ach ja, hatte heut auf nen eigenbau nen barsch um die 50 dran...


----------



## crossfire (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase wirklich großes Lob an dich für deine perfekte Seite hast mich nach 3 Jähriger Baupause wieder richtig heiß aufs bauen gemacht weiter so .....


----------



## Pelznase (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, nur perfekt ist die seite nicht. allein die tip- und schreibfehler, die ich immer noch finde... aber jut, dass ich dich motivieren konnte.

meterhecht, im moment geht nix. egal womit man angelt, es läuft hier einfach nur gaaanz bescheiden - wird immer schlimmer. muss mir mal gedanken machen, ob ich nicht auch nach holland zum angeln flüchte.


----------



## crossfire (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> danke, nur perfekt ist die seite nicht. allein die tip- und schreibfehler, die ich immer noch finde... aber jut, dass ich dich motivieren konnte.
> 
> Das meinte ich ja gar nicht so ,ich meinte eher damit das man deine Anleitung mit Bilder echt gut folgen kann.Und du hast gute Tipps wie die mit der Alufolie. Danke


----------



## schnarch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So erst mal hallo  
Habe mich nun durch 308 Seiten gelesen und es ist einfach nur gigantisch was ihr alle mittlerweile für geniale Werke offenbart.
Danke das ihr mich mit dem Virus Wobblerbau angesteckt habt 
Nun habe ich mein erstes Werk beendet es ist ein "ichkuckmalwasichsoimzimmerrumfliegenhab" Popper.
Der lauf von diesem Kerlchen ist erschreckend gut
Zwar stehen mir die finanzielen Mittel im moment nicht zur verfügung um mich mit Must have Sachen für den Wobblerbau einzudecken aber ich werde dran bleiben.
Momentan arbeite ich an nem Hechtwobbler aus einem Stück Besenstiel 

So bei gelegenheit werd ich mal nen Bildchen reinstellen.

Mfg schnarch


----------



## Meterhecht14 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pelznase: ich verlier in letzter zeit echt fast alle grossen fische, wie gesagt nen 50er barsch. en tag vorher wars nen meterhecht. aber naja, das wird schon wieder, die schnipele beissen auch wie immer


----------



## Bondex (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ist schon alles Mögliche gebaut worden, aber hat wirklich schon mal jemand den anfangs beschriebenen Wobbler aus einem Besenstil gebaut? Das wäre doch wirklich mal eine Herausforderung! Und dann auch noch Fische damit fangen...ob das überhaupt machbar ist? Und wie läuft so ein Teil?


----------



## holle (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab ich vor 2 jahren mal probiert. spielerei... kann allerdings nur mit oberflächenködern und jerks vom besenstiel dienen.


----------



## Dirk30 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, 
ich habe heute auch mal mit einem Bau eines Wobblers angefangen.
Hatte ihn aber aus Balsa aufgebaut.

Kann man denn das Balsaholz mit Ponal Holzleim verdünnt  einstreichen, damit er auch sozusagen wasserdicht ist ?

Oder doch lieber mit Epoxi ?


----------



## crossfire (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holzleim alleine reicht nicht.
Das schützt vor gar nichts auch net vor Wasser.

Nimm leiber Epoxylack.


----------



## Fangnix (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab schon mal gehört, das Holzleim den Wobbler gut vor Feuschtigkeit und Bisswunden schützen soll, ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht.
Ich versiegel meine Balsawobbler mit Polystyrol. Das ist der Kuststoff, der aufgeschäumt als Styropor/Styrodur bekannt ist. Des weiteren ist Partygeschirr häufig aus PS.
Mit Nitro-Universalverdünner lässt er sich auflösen. Dadrin tauche ich meine Wobbler 4-5 Mal und lasse sie gut druchtrocknen, danach sind sie wasserdicht versiegelt.
Dauert zwar länger als Epoxi-Beschichtungen, ist nicht ganz so hart, aber bildet auch eine sehr glatte Oberfläche und ist unschlagbar billig, denn Styropor findet sich ja in allerhand Verpackungen.
Meine Miniwobbler aus Styrodur versiegele ich natürlich mit Epoxi, denn die würden sich ja  in der PS-Brühe auflösen...

Gruß


----------



## Pelznase (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

balsa sollte man nicht mit epoxid versiegeln. durch die entstehende wärme bilden sich blasen auf dem epoxid, dass man den vorgang 2-3 mal wiederholen muss bis man die flächen glatt hat. dann doch lieber 5 euro in holzsiegel investieren- ist letztlich auch günstiger.
so ein dip ist bestimmt nicht schlecht. plastikbecher in aceton aufgelöst und dann den rohling 3 oder 4 mal eintauchen. gibt eine sehr glatte fläche. aceton ist mir aber viel zu giftig, darum hab ichs selbst auch nie probiert und werds auch nie machen.


----------



## Fangnix (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich benutz ja auch Nito-Universalverdünner und kein Aceton 
Aber da das Zeug ja sicherlich auch nicht ungiftig ist hab ich zum Arbeiten damit diese hier:


----------



## Pelznase (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wer auf masken steht, kann sich das ruhig antun. wobei.. mmh... sone maske hat schon was.


hab bei diesem köder nur eine farbe gebraucht (weiss ist ja keine farbe). dünn aufgetragen ist es ein grün-gold, dick wird es ein olivgrün. jetzt muss da schnell epoxid drauf, dass der am wochenende gefischt werden kann.


----------



## Fangnix (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht schön aus!

Du lackierst doch auch mit Airbrush, trägst du dabei gar keinen Mundschutz? Ich meine, auch wenn deine Farben auf Wasserbasis sind, ist es sicher nicht gesund, den Sprühnebel einzuatmen. Acrylharze, auch die Wasserlöslichen, sind ungesund.


----------



## Pelznase (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, zum brushen trage ich keine maske. ich trage eine zum grundieren, schmirgeln und beim giessen. bei den 3 teilen, die ich max. gleichzeitig bemale... da gibt es auch keinen sprühnebel. liegt wohl daran, dass ich ne 0,2mm düse hab und die meiste farbe auf dem köder landet. beim reinigen entsteht aber nebel, was zum grossteil dann aber wasser ist. da wird die pistole halt ganz weit weg gehalten und atmen kann man auch kurz einstellen.
die bemerkung über die gezeigt maske, hab ich übrigens nur gemacht, weil sie so bizar ausschaut.
würde mich aber nicht nur auf die maske verlassen. min. genauso wichtig finde ich schutzbrille und handschuhe, wenn man mit solchen substanzen arbeitet.


----------



## Sparky1337 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey alle mit einander,

ich wollte mir auch mal wobbler bauen,

nun wollte ich wissen was ich alles brauche,

Werkzeug usw.
welches holz....
tauchschaufel...
komponenten usw.

und wo habt ihr die schraubösen her wo später die haken reinkommen weil normale aus holz halten doch net habe ich ma gelesen oder?

hoffen  ihr könnt mir helfen


grüße 

Sparky


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> nun wollte ich wissen was ich alles brauche,
> 
> Werkzeug usw.
> welches holz....
> ...



Hallo,
Eine sehr Umfangreiche Frage. Ich fange mal an. Zu allererst musst du dich für ein Material als Grundlage für deine Bastelvorhaben entscheiden. Dies kann *Holz*,zum Beispiel Balsa (sehr leicht und gut zu bearbeiten), Fichte (nehme ich immer), Kiefer (ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Fichte, sprich ein Holz in der Mitter der Palette. Das heißt, es gehört nicht zu den Härtesten, Stabilsten und Schwersten, aber auch nicht zu den Weichsten, Unstabilsten und Leichtesten. Es eignet sich sowohl für Schwimmwobbler als auch für Sinkwobbler. Eine Alternative ist Abachi. Es ist ein Holz das meines Wissens im Saunabau, genauer für die Innenverkleidungen verwedet wird. Es ist sehr leicht und trotzdem Stabil. Einordnen kann man es zwischen Balsa und Fichte oder Kiefer.
Ein anderes sehr gutes Material ist *Styrodur*. Styrodur ist ein styroporähnlicher Stoff, den man quasi geschenkt bekommen kann. Das Zeug gibt es in rauen Massen auf Baustellen. Dort liegt es als Abfallstücke von den Isolierarbeiten herum. Ich selber verwende es am liebsten, da es ganz einfach mit einem Cuttermesser und gaaaaaaaaanz feinem Schmirgelpaper (200-300er) zu bearbeiten ist.
Man kann seine Wobbler auch aus *Resin gießen. *Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Habe ich selber noch nie ausprobiert. Die PROFIS hier unter uns können dir aber dabei weiterhelfen.


Tauschschaufel: Ich nehme immer 2mm Plexiglas aus dem Baumarkt. Man kann aber auch Kupferblech oder plexiglasähnliche Materialen verwenden. Habe schon gehört, dass manche alte CD´s nehmen.


Noch ein Tipp: Besorge dir das Buch: Hans Nordin - Topmodelle im Eigenbau

Mit diesem Buch werden dir weitgehen alle Fragen zum Bau von Wobblern beantwortet.


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, oder Du arbeitest, wie die meisten hier, als Einstand quasi, den ganzen Threat von vorne bis hinten Stück für Stück durch. Ich bin sicher dann sind alle Deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ja, oder Du arbeitest, wie die meisten hier, als Einstand quasi, den ganzen Threat von vorne bis hinten Stück für Stück durch. Ich bin sicher dann sind alle Deine Fragen beantwortet.



|good:


----------



## Sparky1337 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann bin ich ja jahre dabei

^^ ich guck ma was suich da machen läßt

grüße


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch ein Hecht auf einen NEMO-Jerk, gefangen vor ein paar Tagen in einem kleinen Fluss.

Inspiriert durch einen Koi-Wobbler in diesem Thrad, ich glaube von Lachsy.


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Hecht auf einen NEMO-Jerk, gefangen vor ein paar Tagen in einem kleinen Fluss.
> 
> Inspiriert durch einen Koi-Wobbler in diesem Thrad, ich glaube von Lachsy.




Mist, ich depp, der beitrag sollte eigentlich ins forum "fänge mit selbstgebauten kunstködern" (oder so ähnlich).

kann das ein mod verschieben?


----------



## Sparky1337 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sagt mal wie macht ihr die haken fest ?
mit normaLEN ösen?

und wie sollen die bei diesen styrodur halten `?

das is doch total weich und zerbrechlich
grüße


----------



## search (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nur bei sehr harten Materialen können Ösen verbaut werden. Meistens ist es eine durchgehende Drahtachse, mit Epoxy eingeklebt.

Aber lies dir den Thread mal von vorne bis hinten durch dann bist du "gescheiter" |wavey:


----------



## jkc (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, schau mal dort:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&page=173
und dort:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1742707&postcount=3594
Wenn dann noch viele Fragen sind ließ alles   .

Grüße JK


----------



## timo` (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja jahre dabei
> 
> ^^ ich guck ma was suich da machen läßt
> 
> grüße




Geht. Halt die längeren Texte durchlesen, nicht jeden Kommentar..., macht sich jedenfalls bezahlt. Alle meien Fragen haben sich geklärt! Werde demnächst auch mal was basteln.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



timo` schrieb:


> Geht. Halt die längeren Texte durchlesen, nicht jeden Kommentar..., macht sich jedenfalls bezahlt.



Bis jetzt konnte habe ich alle meine Fragen auch ohne das Durchlesen ges gesamten Threads beantwortet bekommen. Aber ne gute Idee ist es allemal. Wenn ich mal genug Zeit über habe, dann werde ich mir den "gesamten" Thread auch mal vornehmen. *schaun' wa mal* *grins*.


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja das ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen. Es muß doch verständlich sein, daß wir hier nicht immer alles wiederholen können und wollen. Das wäre schädlich besonders für die Leute, die wirklich so interessiert sind und sich alles durchlesen wollen. 
Es ist halt nicht so: Einfach schnell ein paar Fragen stellen und mit Hilfe der Antworten in nullkommanix superfängige Wobbler bauen. Das beste Werkzeug ist Zeit und das beste Material ist Geduld. Hast Du beides schaffst Du auch diesen Threat und wirst eines Tages schöne Köder bauen können. Mal eben so, dazu ist das Thema zu komplex.
Wer weniger Zeit hat muß sich eben ein Buch kaufen, einen Kurs machen oder ein Video über die Thematik besorgen. Ansonsten ist für Ungeduldige auch alles nochmal ganz knapp auf Pelznases und meiner HP beschrieben


----------



## Meterhecht14 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ja das ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen. Es muß doch verständlich sein, daß wir hier nicht immer alles wiederholen können und wollen. Das wäre schädlich besonders für die Leute, die wirklich so interessiert sind und sich alles durchlesen wollen.
> Es ist halt nicht so: Einfach schnell ein paar Fragen stellen und mit Hilfe der Antworten in nullkommanix superfängige Wobbler bauen. Das beste Werkzeug ist Zeit und das beste Material ist Geduld. Hast Du beides schaffst Du auch diesen Threat und wirst eines Tages schöne Köder bauen können. Mal eben so, dazu ist das Thema zu komplex.
> Wer weniger Zeit hat muß sich eben ein Buch kaufen, einen Kurs machen oder ein Video über die Thematik besorgen. Ansonsten ist für Ungeduldige auch alles nochmal ganz knapp auf Pelznases und meiner HP beschrieben



#6 genau so siehts aus#h


----------



## don rhabano (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mir heute einen Wobblerrohling gemacht und hab ne Frage:

Ich möchte gerne eine tauchschaufel aus Alu/vernick. Stahl mit patex einfügen und festkleben... wo soll ich die Öse zum befestigen des Stahlvorfachs hinmachen???

Mit ner Mutter und ner Ösenschraube an der Schaufel festmachen erscheint mir nicht stabil!!!
Über die Schaufel ins Holz ne Öse???-sind da nicht die laufeigenschaften schlechter???

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Pelznase (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

müsstes schon ein bild posten, damit man dir richtig helfen kann.


----------



## Fangnix (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hm, das wurde hier auch schon oft gefragt und genau so oft beantwortet, glaube ich 

1. Aus welchem Material ist dein Rohling? 
Bei weichem Material (Balsa, Styrodur, ect.) solltest du die Öse vergessen und eine druchgehende Achse verwenden.
Bei härterem Holz kann man Ösen verwenden, allerdings sollten die lang sein. Auf lurebuilding.nl steht auch irgendwo, wie man die sich selbst hersellen kann.

2. Wie ist die Form? Foto wäre gut.
I.d.R. lässt sich sagen, dass die Öse unter der gedachten Mittelachse des Wobblers liegen sollte, um eine gute Aktion zu bekommen. Es gibt aber natürlich Wobblerformen, auf die diese Fausregel nicht zutrifft.

3. Zum Kleber.
Ich nehme an, du meinst Stabilit Express von Pattex, oder? Diesen Kleber kann ich nicht empfehlen, denn er wird sehr hart und brüchig. Epoxid-Kleber halte ich für deutlich besser, da diese gewissermaßen "zäh-hart" aushärten. Daher können sie Zug-Belastungen besser aufnehmen. Außerdem sind diese durchsichtig, sieht einfach besser aus als das braune Stabilit-zeugs 

Gruß


----------



## don rhabano (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Neee das ist Pattex Kontakt-Kraftkleber!!!#h

Hab auch noch Bleieinlagen reingemacht.

Also ich habe ihn jetzt fertig, meinen allerersten Selbstbau-Wobbler!

Mal ein Bild (wollte mehr reinmachen, aber hat nich so geklappt mit dem Hochladen :c):

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/633/dscf8387xe6.th.jpg


:cAlso ich geb zu, dass die tauchschaufel ein bissl krumm ist und die Schrauben (extraaa lang) sind auch nicht perfekt grade----das sieht bei meinen nächsten anders aus!!!

:cAuch die "Anmalung" ist nicht so gelungen ( zuviel Lack auf zu Große Pinsel!!!!), aber einer See/Meer forelle sieht es doch ein wenig änlich!!!

Bei den ersten "Testläufen im Waschbecken" zeigt sich ,dass es super ist ,dass er ein wenig "unperfekt" ist, denn mit schnellen, kleinen Zupfern taumelt er herlich durchs Wasser---er bekommt aber auch Tiefe wenn man schneller einholt!!!

Meine nächsten 2Kunstköder hängen schon halb fertig lackiert zum trocknen:

das eine ist ein Walker und das andere ist ein Popper!

Wie findet ihr mein "erstes Mal"???

Danke für eure Meinungen...


----------



## don rhabano (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch andere Bilder:

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/8602/dscf8394no0.th.png

http://img391.*ih.us/img391/2711/dscf8390ha6.th.jpg

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/610/dscf8392ft7.th.jpg


----------



## don rhabano (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Keiner ne Meinung?!

Bis hier einer antwortet hab ich 2 neue kukö fertig!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der sieht doch gut aus! Das mit der "plumpen" Farbe würde mich nicht so sehr stören, ich denke das ist ein zusätzlicher Reiz für die Fische, da der Köder so durch seine optische Andersartigkeit zusätzlich aus seinen Beutefischkollegen heraussticht, ohne dass man gleich zu Schockfarben greifen müsste.

Ich habe mich durch den Thread auch inspiriert gefühlt und auch einen Bauversuch gestartet. So sieht mein Meisterwerk bis jetzt aus: |supergri

Seite:
http://img104.*ih.us/img104/8656/p1000018kz2.jpg

Oben:
http://img108.*ih.us/img108/1664/p1000020gt6.jpg

Unten:
http://img265.*ih.us/img265/5469/p1000019vu6.jpg

Der Körper ist aus einem Stück Kaminholz geschnitzt (vielleicht Kiefer?), die Drahtachse ist durchgehend und aus 0,8mm Edelstahl gebogen (im Nachhinein doch etwas dick) und die Tauchschaufel ist aus einer alten CD geschnitten (hat super geklappt). Schaufel und Achse sind mit Sekundenkleber eingeklebt.

Den Wobbler möchte ich mit winzigen Bleikügelchen beschweren, die ich auf der Längsachse mit Sekundenkleber fixiere. Den offenen Bauch fülle ich dann mit etwas Sekundenkleber auf und schmirgel ihn dann glatt.

Über die Farbe und Endlackierung muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen. Ich suche auch hier "Haushaltszutaten", da ich mir keinen teuren Wobblerbau-Krempel anschaffen will der ggf. unbenutzt in der Ecke rumstehen wird.

Kritik ist hochwillkommen, vor allem zur Schaufelstellung, Bebleiung und Lackierung!


----------



## Fangnix (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano
So vom Hocker haut mich dein Wobbler nicht 
Aber es ist dein erster und als socher ist er ok. Nur die Schaufelstellung sieht sehr merkwürdig aus, ich bezweifele, dass der Wobbler damit gut läuft. Natürlich, Tiefläufer haben so eine fast waagerechte Schaufel, aber die is dann auch um einiges größer...

@ Ronny
Dein Wobbler sieht gut aus. Aber die Schaufel sieht auf den ersten Blick zu groß aus, gerade bei dieser fast senkrechten Stellung.
Des weiteren ist deine Idee, alles mit Sekundenkleber machen zu wollen, ganz schlecht.
1. Sekundenkleber ist nicht dafür gemacht, große Spalte zu füllen. Das kann schnell brückig oder rissig werden, nicht gut.
2. Sekundenkleber wär mir zu teuer, da man ja zum Füllen solcher spalte schon einiges an Kleber braucht.
3. Sekundenkleber ist nicht wasserbeständig! Ganz schlecht bei Wobblern, die sich ja naturgegeben viel im Wasser aufhalten.

Du solltest dir 5-Min. Epoxi zum einkleben der Achse zulegen, der ist deutlich besser geeignet, und im Endeffekt sicherlich auch deutlich günstiger als Sekundenkleber.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Sekundenkleber!
In der Tat ist der Kleber brüchig. Zum Ausfüllen brauche ich nicht viel Kleber, da mit der Bleibeschwerung nicht mehr viel zum Ausfüllen bleibt. Dass der Kleber nicht Wasserfest ist, hielt ich nicht für wichtig, da der Wobbler ja zum Schluss lackiert wird.

Ich mache m,ich aber gleich mal auf dem Weg zum Baumarkt und hole mir dieses 5-Min-Epoxi.
Epoxi kann ich auch zum Auffüllen nehmen? Zum Lackieren auch?


Habe mir soeben noch einen runderen Wobbler als Barschimitat geschnitzt. Fotos folgen

edit: So, hier die Fotos vom Neuen Bärschlein

Seite
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/1143/p1000034it9.jpg

Oben
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/5154/p1000035az3.jpg

Unten
http://img212.*ih.us/img212/6688/p1000036ep0.jpg

Kommentare wie immer erwünscht! Besonders interessant ist für mich als Neuling die Stellung der Tauschschaufel und die richtige Bebleiung!


----------



## Fangnix (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				Ronny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache m,ich aber gleich mal auf dem Weg zum Baumarkt und hole mir dieses 5-Min-Epoxi.
> Epoxi kann ich auch zum Auffüllen nehmen? Zum Lackieren auch?



Hm, im Baumarkt gibt es meißtens nur den Epoxid-Kleber von Uhu (Uhu plus Schnellfest...), welcher total überteuert ist. Kauf ihn lieber bei Conrad, da gibt es den zu einem vernünftigen Preiß.
Richtiggehend lackieren kann man damit nicht, dazu ist 5-Min Epoxi zu dichflüssig. Aber man kann natürlich beschichten, also eine ca. 1mm dicke Epoxid-schicht um den Köder legen. Das ist vor allem bei Styrodur-Ködern sinnvoll, da die so gegen Dellen oder "Bisswunden" geschützt werden.
Wie das geht, hat Bondex auf seiner HP schön beschrieben.

So lässt sich zu deinem Wobbler nicht viel sagen. Wichtig ist, dass er nachher läuft. Aber das kann man anhand von Bildern nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Yap, auf den 9-Euro-Uhu-Epoxid aus dem Baumarkt hatte ich es abgesehen, wenn es billiger geht umso besser. Nur "Conrad" haben wir hier nicht. #c

Nun hat ein 1,5cm Mühlkoppen-Rohling das Licht der Welt erblickt... :m


----------



## Pelznase (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

uhu epoxid ist zu teuer. auf dauer ist das nix. mit dem epoxid von conrad habe ich persönlich keine gute erfahrung gemacht-
hatte das mit den beiden plastikfläschchen (rote und weiss).
da war es so, dass wenn das mischverhältnis nicht genau war, wurde das epoxid extrem spröde. das war dann wohl zuviel härter!? andere 5min-epoxidkleber waren bis jetzt immer toleranter und blieben immer schön flexibel. das 5min-epoxid von behnke zb. ist günstig, jut und sehr dankbar.


hab mal wieder was versucht. mal sehen, wie die fische auf die folie reagieren.


----------



## Pelznase (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was man nicht alles aus langeweile macht:







das ist ein balsa jerk. die gleiche form mache ich noch aus abachi, um zu gucken, welches holz in diesem fall besser ist.
abachi sollte eigentlich besser sein....ma´sehen. wenn ich damit durch bin, gibt es ne neue schablone.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Deine Wobbler sehen so genial aus, da können die gekauften Massenanfertigungen nicht mehr gegen anstinken. #6

Fischst du jedes Exemplar eigentlich regelmäßig oder hat sich dein Wobblerbaukunst schon zu einem eigenen Hobby verselbständigt?

Meine Gehversuche im Wobblerbau sind erst mal auf Eis gelegt, das Wetter ist einfach zu gut...


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallihallo,
Wer mal etwas Treu dem Motto "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" bauen möchte, sollte sich mit alten amerikanischen Ködern beschäftigen und natürlich eine Drechselbank haben(aber kein Muss). Ein Paar Vorschläge dafür gibts hier:

http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/surf_plugs.shtml

MfG


----------



## Wollebre (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.....so langsam wird das hier dicker als die Bibel....
wer soll sich das denn noch durchlesen??????
gruß, Wolle


----------



## Pelznase (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, verselbstständigt hat sich das nicht. hab mehr 2 dinge, die ich gern mache, zusammen geführt. mache keine köder damit sie in ner vitrine staub ansetzen können. das wäre auch zu langweilig, so bräuchte man sich keine gedanken mehr zur aktion usw. machen. nö, da würd ich dann eher gartenzwerge oder sowas machen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Wollebre schrieb:


> .....so langsam wird das hier dicker als die Bibel....
> wer soll sich das denn noch durchlesen??????
> gruß, Wolle


 
Eigentlich steht alles auf den ersten 100 Seiten! Die Threadprofis bemühen sich nicht alles zu wiederholen damit man sich nicht den gesamten Thread durchlesen *muss #6*


----------



## Bloch (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



buggs schrieb:


> Mein Basteltip :b
> Einen Hecht mit einen Eigenbau-Wobbler aus einem Besenstiel fangen |supergri. Der Wobbler wird aus einem alten (neuen) Besenstiel ausgesägt und gefeilt. Als Beschwerung kommt eine bleigefüllte Bohrung in die Mitte, die Aufhängung für das Vorfach und die Drillinge erfolgt mit Hilfe von Schraubösen. Das bemalen des Köder ist jedem freigestellt (alles erlaubt was den Hecht erregt). Bewegung verleiht man dem Köder durch Zupfen an der Rute.
> 
> ------------------
> ...


 

Hallo buggs,
Bin neu hier, hab ne Frage an dich. Giesst du auch Wobbler? Wenn ja, wie bekom ich ne Gussform?#c

Liebe Grüsse Bloch


----------



## Ollek (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi bloch willkommen im forum,

aber ich glaube nicht das sich buggs hier nochmal meldet,er war das letzte mal 2006 online. 

muss er auch nicht, lies dir den thread mal komplet durch, dann wird dir auch geholfen.

#h


----------



## Bloch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Ollek,
danke für deine Info. sag mal mit was angelst du eigentlich? Wobbler,Posen?


----------



## Bloch (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Bild von der Form incl. der dazu verwendeten Prototypen. Der Deckel ist eigentlich sehr dünn geworden. Bin mal gespannt wie das so wird wenn ich die ersten Köder damit gieße. Dazu werde ich aber frühestens am Montag kommen.


 Hi,
hab ne frage an dich. Möchte auch Wobbler giessen, weiss aber nicht wie ich die Formen machen soll? Kannst du mir nicht ein paar Tips geben?


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Im Link unten wird geholfen, ich angle nur mit Kunstköder :m

musst dich aber anmelden um die Anleitungen zu lesen.

http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=66


----------



## Bloch (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ollek schrieb:


> Im Link unten wird geholfen, ich angle nur mit Kunstköder :m
> 
> musst dich aber anmelden um die Anleitungen zu lesen.
> 
> http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=66


 

Danke für den Tipp, war echt nützlich.
Hier mal ein Bild von meiner 50er Forelle.


----------



## Fangnix (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Baut keiner mehr Wobbler? Ich hab wieder 'n paar fertig, nur noch die Schaufeln müssen eingeklebt werden...
Bilder folgen


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

-Keine Zeit muss Fischen...


----------



## Meterhecht14 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie gesagt, keine Zeit. Sommerzeit=Angelzeit, Winterzeit=Bastelzeit:q


----------



## crossfire (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,
Fangnix wenn du Wobbler fertig hast dann kannst ja ein paar Bilder zeigen!?


----------



## crossfire (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
Welchen Epoxyd Kleber kauft ihr euch ?
 von Conrad    http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTA5OjAwMDAuMDBiZC5mNzZkYzFiMCZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9MzE1MDM1MzEyOQ==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=epoxy&p_searchstring_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&r3_matn=&insert_kz=&gvlon=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&kat_save=&updatestr=&vgl_artikel_in_vgl=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=20


----------



## Fangnix (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Crossfire
Ja, stimmt, das mit den Bildern hab ich versprochen, hatte aber gestern und heute keine Zeit, die zu machen. Vielleicht schaff ich das morgen.
Ja, ich benutze den 5-Min. Epoxi von Conrad.


----------



## crossfire (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Fangnix dann werden bald Wobbler lackiert genug vorbereitet hab ich schon.Ein paar sind sogar richtig gut (dank Bondex und Pelznase) geworden nur an der Farbe muss ich noch viel arbeiten.


----------



## Pelznase (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab grad auch nicht viel zeit und es ging auch nur sehr schleppend voran. aber die form von dem balsa-disco-jerk hab ich nun auch in abachi fertig bekommen. die abachi version bricht doppelt so weit zur seite aus.
das heisst für mich: balsa=crank baits und jerks=abachi.

und so sieht er aus:


----------



## Meterhecht14 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie alle anderen auch wieder saugeil geworden !


----------



## crossfire (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin
Noch eine Frage an alle Wobblerbauprofis Polycorbonat in 1mm ist gut für Tauchschaufeln geeignet oder?


----------



## magic feeder (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab grad auch nicht viel zeit und es ging auch nur sehr schleppend voran. aber die form von dem balsa-disco-jerk hab ich nun auch in abachi fertig bekommen. die abachi version bricht doppelt so weit zur seite aus.
> das heisst für mich: balsa=crank baits und jerks=abachi.
> 
> und so sieht er aus:


 

der ist ja super geworden.........#6


----------



## Pelznase (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dankeeee.

mir ist PC in 1mm zu dünn. das merkt man schon beim verarbeiten. baue auch nix unter 3cm und da komme ich gut mit 1,5 mm PC hin.

[edit] nehm pc von 1,5 mm, 2 mm und 3 mm. das deckt köder in der 3 cm bis über 20 cm ab.


----------



## crossfire (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Ok danke dann wird bestellt


----------



## Wuffel1 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man bräuchte knete die nach einer zeit hart wird kennt jemand so was











um ein tadelloser angeler zu sein muss man angeln


----------



## crossfire (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zum auffüllen oder was ?


----------



## Pelznase (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn *man* wüsste wofür und wie fest das werden muss, könnte man auch was schreiben.

spontan fällt mir nur epoxidknetmasse ein- meine die mal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## holle (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fimo (wird im backofen bei ca 110°c gehärtet) oder elite double 32 aus der zahntechnik....


----------



## don rhabano (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einfach von eberhardfaber efa plast nehmen -trocknet an der Luft und is Tonänlich


----------



## Pelznase (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab´n neues video gemacht. irgendwie bringt meine kamerafrau glück, sollte sie daher eigentlich immer mitnehmen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLvEW5UTSMU


----------



## Bobster (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nix mehr los hier ?

'hab mich noch einmal in die Seite von Pelznase vertieft.
Mittlerweile habe ich mir auch alle "Zutaten" besorgt, fehlt nur noch ein kleiner "Grillmotor". ....aber wie schon auf Deiner
Seite erwähnt, eine kleine Mini Wobbler Sammlung kostet die
Ausrüstung aber locker |rolleyes
Meiner ersten Prototypen sind fertig und werden dieses WE
getestet.....stelle ich aber nur hier rein wenn ich etwas damit fange....

Bobster


----------



## Sargblei (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Wuffel1 schrieb:


> man bräuchte knete die nach einer zeit hart wird kennt jemand so was


 

Versuchs doch mal mit "Playmais" für Kinder.

http://www.jakoo.de/produkt/de/prod...00452&group_sortiment=&wmnr=&mb_v301_ch=f5b90

http://www.koeder.de/kapfer/hobbyring/playmais/150106.6_hb.jpg


----------



## crossfire (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Als ich gerade meinen neuen guten selbstgemacten Wobbler fotografiren wollte bemerkete ich das er am Gewässer liegen geblieben ist hoffentlich ist er bei nächsten mal noch da sonst muss noch mal kopiert werden.
Und das schlimme dabei das er mein erster guter Wobbler war (ist) und einen guten Lauf hat obwohl keine Tauchschaufel.:c


----------



## Bondex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einfach einen neunen noch besseren bauen wäre da mein Tipp


----------



## flexxxone (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> snorreausflake
> ich baue fast nur noch aus Styrodur. Zum Versiegeln benutze ich das Epoxy von Conrad Elektronik. Wie die Wobbs ausgebleit werden findest Du auch auf meiner HP. Bei weiteren Fragen, deren Beantwortung sehr ins Detail gehen können, kannst Du mich auch anrufen


 
hi,

mal ne Frage...

hab bei Conrad in der Beschreibung des Epoxy folgendes gefunden:

Klebestelle bleibt zähelastisch 
Wird nicht glashart und spröde 

wenn das Zeug hart ist, ist es aber schon stoß- bzw. schlagfest oder?

der Grund meiner Frage:

hatte bis Freitag so'n Billig-2K von Penny oder Norma oder so...
...leider war der nu alle und ich musste schnell in' Baumarkt.
...da gab's aber nur UHU 5min 2K
irgendwie hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass der billige viel (!!) besser ist. :m
das UHU Zeug klebt auch nach zwei Tagen noch ganz leicht und is nich wirklich hart...#d
der Billich-2K ist nach spätestens 10min wirklich HART!|kopfkrat

da ich nur mit Styrodur bastele (Abfall kost' halt nix :q)
sollte die Schicht schon ziemlich resistent sein.

ist das der (Artikel-Nr.: 240052 - 62 )
von dem Du sprichst?

#4 Achtung Admins: das is keine Werbung sondern 'ne echte Frage! Solltet Ihr anderer Meinung sein, bitte Link löschen.

Link hat eh nich gefunzt... :q


Danke!
flexxxone


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim Uhu kann es sein das die Mischung nicht stimmt daher härtet der immer noch. Ab in den Baumarkt und neues kaufen. Wenn Paar Euro über hast dan den guten von Loctite (kostet!). Den meine ich: http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...]=Fri,+05-Sep-2008+12:07:17+GMT&scrwidth=1280

hält wie die Pest der Kram, habe damit einen Griff angeklebt, sollte nur für paar Tage halten bis Ersatz da war, am Ende mußte ich das Teil abflexen...


----------



## flexxxone (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke... 
...nur... na ja... Loctite is mir ein wenig übertrieben...|bigeyes

ich will zwar was haltbares basteln, aber da kann ich ja dann auch gleich Blattgold-Foiling machen und Diamant-Augen einsetzen :q

nee... es sollte gut und günstig sein!
wie gesagt das Billich-Zeuch war/ist echt top.
(nur jibbet dat nisch imma übaall :c)

servus


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://phd-24.de/index.php?cat=c113_Epox4305---H-rter1209--25min--.html

Da hast für ein paar Wobbler erstmal genug


----------



## Hackersepp (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

HI,

ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich habe zwar 2 schöne Wobbler mit dem Köderretter vom Boden lösen können. Jedoch ist ihnen dabei die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen.

Es handelt sich um 2 Salmo Perch in 8cm . 

Aus welchem Material müssen die tauchschaufeln gefertigt werden?

wie groß /breit muss die tauchschaufel werden?

Womit wird das Material für die Tauchschaufeln bearbeitet?


Vielen herzlichen Dank, Grüße, Hackersepp


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal schauen:

http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=846.html


----------



## Hackersepp (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Denni!

DA ist eigtl schon fast alles dabei!

Kann man anstatt dem Epoxy auch Sekundenkleber verwenden???

Und: Welche Tauchschaufelform brauche ich für meine Salmos???

Vielen Dank, mfg


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was für welche sind es denn, also modell, ansonsten rein in den Laden und vergleichen wen Du es nicht mehr weißt. Bei Salmo steht die Modellbezeichnung auf dem Bauch der Wobbler. 

Klar kan man auch Sek Kleber nehmen, nur die Verarbeitungszeit ist recht kurz geraten


----------



## Hackersepp (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Salmo PErch 8cm Fl


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?wobbler_salmo_perch.htm

Kurz gucken


----------



## flexxxone (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://phd-24.de/index.php?cat=c113_Epox4305---H-rter1209--25min--.html
> 
> Da hast für ein paar Wobbler erstmal genug


 
...das sieht so aus, als ob es reichen würde...#6
Danke!

Nur kann ich weder irgendwelche Infos zum Produkt sehen, noch hab ich 'ne Firma ;+
So wie ich das sehe, kann Otto N. da nicht bestellen oder? |bigeyes

gruß
flexxxone


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Warum nicht, sieht eher nach einem Modellzubehörlieferanten aus

Ansonsten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/500g-5min-Epoxi-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## Bobster (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...guckst Du auch hier....

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/index1.html

..verschicken auch an Otto N. in Kleinstmengen.

Sehr freundlicher Kundenservice #6

Bobster


----------



## Bondex (6. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

flexxxone 
schau mal hier 


http://anglerkiste.blogspot.com/2007/01/wobblerbauseminar.html


und dann nach unten scrollen da habe ich ein Bild von dem Epoxy was ich verwende. Es handelt sich allerdings nicht um das gleiche wie das von Denny gepostete sondern härtet viel schneller. In 5 Minuten ist es bereits fest, klebt aber noch etwas. Weiterverarbeiten kann man es am nächsten Tag. Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## flexxxone (6. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DANKE! #h

noch 'ne Frage:

Bin gerade irgendwie voll auf 'nem Mini-Wobbler Trip...|bigeyes

Wo bekomme ich denn kleine Sprengringe her?

Die meisten kleinen die's zu kaufen gibt, sind alle *zu dick*.#c

Außendurchmesser sollte nicht über 4mm hinausgehen und die Dicke des verwendeten Materials sollte so fein wie möglich ausfallen. 
Wie gesagt, Mini-Wobbler, ich will einfach keine so riesigen Ösen biegen. Sieht immer so überproportioniert aus.

Danke schonmal!

@Bondex: ich weiß, in deiner Anleitung steht was drin, aber die Federn die ich so gesehen hab waren mir auch zu "dickdrahtig" (geiles Wort)

flexxxone


----------



## Bobster (6. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...also die 4mm habe ich mir noch neulich von Spro
bei Gerlinger bestellt, sogar in schwarz !

Bestens !


Bobster


----------



## flexxxone (7. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...also die 4mm habe ich mir noch neulich von Spro
> bei Gerlinger bestellt, sogar in schwarz !
> 
> Bestens !
> ...


 


...und wie dick is der verwendete Draht? |kopfkrat

Mein Problem ist, wenn ich kleine Wobbler bastel, dann will ich auch kleine Ösen.
Nur so klein wie ich's gern möchte, geht nich, da die Sprengringe zu dick sind und sich dann nicht mehr frei bewegen können.

Hab die und die hier gerade gefunden. Kennt die jemand und kann mir sagen wie dick die ausfallen?

Gruß
flexxxone


----------



## Bobster (7. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...also die werden nicht mehr als 0.5mm haben..
Ünmöglich die auf dem Boden wiederzufinden :m
..passen ideal zu meinen selbstgebauten 2-3cm Miniwobbler !

Die ovalen Ringe würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen und die
anderen die Du meinst wären mir auch zu stark.
20 KG ! !!!!
Ich denke mal wir reden hier über Miniaturwobbler,
also 5-10 KG Tragkraft-mehr brauche ich nicht.

..ansonsten "offene" Drillinge besorgen und die dann direkt
in die ösige Öse :m

Hier gibt es aber auch noch mind. 2 Freds die Du mal nachlesen solltest.

Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread
und noch einen über Spreng (Spring) ringe.

Bobster


----------



## Bondex (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man muß nur die richtigen Federn auftun, die gibt´s ja in jeder Stärke und weiter drunter kann man normal nicht gehen die halten dann keinen Fisch mehr sicher


----------



## Willi90 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Man man man...da hat sich doch noch einiges getan auf der Page, bzw in dem Forum... 
@Bondex... hast dich da ja mal richtig ins Zeug gelegt mit deiner Wobbler-Bauanleitung  find sie ziehmlich gut und einfach Beschrieben... denke für allem für neueinsteiger mit vielen vielen vielen grundlegende Fragen genau das richtige.

Gruß Willi90


----------



## flexxxone (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also gut, dann werd ich mal schauen, wie ich zu meinen dünnen Ringen komme.
Danke für die Antworten! #6

So, jetzt hab ich's dann auch endlich mal geschafft, ein paar Fotos zu machen. |rolleyes

Sind all aus Styrodur bis auf den "Edge-Wood" der is aus Fichtenholz.
Die 2K Schicht is noch etwas "blasig" und unsauber aufgetragen, aber das wird sich hoffentlich bald ändern, wenn ich mir ein Karussell gebaut hab.

Hab leider vergessen sie zu wiegen #t - aber das reich ich dann mal nach.

hier die Bildchen (falls man das Geldstück nicht erkennt - es handelt sich um ein 20Cent Stück):


----------



## flexxxone (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch'n paar Bilder - gehen ja leider immer nur fünf auf einmal...

der Lil' Pinky hat noch keinen Schutzpanzer


----------



## flexxxone (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und nochmal...

die Minis sind alle noch in Bearbeitung #c


hab gerade gesehen, dass ich das falsche Vergleichsbild beim Wackeltail eingefügt hatte |kopfkrat #d ... jetzt stimmt's wieder


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der Krebs ist Weltklasse, Spitzenidee!!!#6


----------



## flexxxone (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> der Krebs ist Weltklasse, Spitzenidee!!!#6


 
Danke! #h

...na ja... :g ... is ja nich meine Idee...

ABER ICH HAB IHN GEBASTELT 

muss nur noch 'n schöner Stachelritter draufknallen, das wär' perfekt |rolleyes

Servus!


----------



## Bobster (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Spitze !

Bobster


----------



## Bondex (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finde Deine Ideen und die Farbwahl klasse! Hast Du die schon mal getestet im Wasser? Wie ist das Laufverhalten? Ich denke Du hast die vorderen Ösen vielleicht etwas hoch angebracht...?


----------



## jkc (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, #6 die Teile gefallen mir! Haben irgendwie Charme und heben sich aus der Masse hervor! Weiter so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Danke! #h
> 
> ...na ja... :g ... is ja nich meine Idee...
> 
> ...




aber mit soviel liebe zum detail hab ich noch keine gesehen (wobbler mit fühlern ...)

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.

ich warte immer noch drauf, dass mein erster < 5 cm vernünftig läuft .... mir fehlt wohl die nötige exaktheit (draht in der mitte,...) das verzeihen die kleinen nicht


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ich habe meine Sommer- colection für die Herbstsaison jetzt auch fertig :m


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es handelt sich nicht nur beiden Farben um Gummibärchen--Wobbler jedenfalls bei der Nummer 400  Als Kern habe ich einen echten Haribo-Golbären eingearbeitet|supergri Mal sehen ob´s den Fischen mundet#c


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar weniger bunte und alle auf einen Blick


----------



## flexxxone (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Es handelt sich nicht nur beiden Farben um Gummibärchen--Wobbler jedenfalls bei der Nummer 400  Als Kern habe ich einen echten Haribo-Golbären eingearbeitet|supergri Mal sehen ob´s den Fischen mundet#c


 
GUMMIBÄRCHEN-Wobbler :m
GENIAL!!! mach den Haken ab und ich fress'n selber :q

-------------------------------------

*Danke übrigens für Euer Lob! |wavey:*

war gestern am Lech und hab sie mal laufen lassen (bis auf den "Mühl-Cop")...

laufen alle ziemlich gut

...abgesehen vom "Spared-Ribs",der kippt einfach nur um wenn ich anfange zu kurbeln - werd wohl die Öse doch etwas verlagern müssen

der Lil' Shiny ist so'n Mittelding zwischen Suspender und extrem langsam sinkend - die Lil's schlagen beide richtig geile Haken 

richtig stolz bin ich auf den "Red-Eyed-Bass" - der läuft schön tief und wobbelt hervorragend

gebissen hat auf die Wobbler leider nix - aber dafür auf 'nen selbstgebastelten Spinner :m


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Wobblerbau.
Habe bis jetzt knapp 10 Wobbler aus Styrodur gebaut, von 3 bis 7 cm.

Das einziegste wo mich stört ist die Aktion wo die Prachtstückchen machen.
Sie Tauchen auf unterschiedliche tiefen und alles wie gewollt ( Tauchschaufel unterschiedlich und der Geleichen ) nur ich finde sie laufen wie ein Strich durchs Wasser.
Flanken nicht aus oder wackeln mal hin und her.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht???
Und meine zweite frage wie bekommt Ihr die Syrodurwobbler so mit Blei vollgepumpt daß sie Suspender oder gar sinkend sind???

Schon mal danke im Vorraus


----------



## flexxxone (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Raubfisch Angler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Wobblerbau.
> 
> ...


 
Du wirst lachen, ich auch! |wavey:

aber wie Du schon gesagt hast - vollpumpen! das bringt's :q

ich hab einfach erstmal die Menge, die ich mir ungefähr vorgestellt habe, mit Tesa drauf geklebt

und dann siehste ja was er macht...

aber denk an Lack, Haken, Springringe und Epox-Schicht!

mach ma'n paar Bilder


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal ein Bild von den 2 letzten wo ich gemacht habe.
Sind noch im Rohzustand, also nur Styrodur und Epoxy für die Achse, das Blei und die Tauschschaufel ein zu kleben. 
Mach dann meist nach der Aushärtung des Epoxy einen Probelauf im Gartenteich.|rolleyes

Sorry für die Schlechte Quali, hab sie mal schnell mit dem Handy abgelichtet.


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei dem ersten ist die Öse zu weit oben angeordnet und bei dem 2. zuweit unten an der Schaufel (Steht zu wenig von der Schaufel über) Außerdem ist es nicht besonders einfach Tiefläufer zu bauen deren Aktion besonders toll ist. 

Ja stimmt, man muß die Bodys schon ordentlich mit Blei füttern wenn man größere Wobbs aus Styrodur baut. Bei sehr kleinen verzichte ich gänzlich auf zusätzliche Beschwerung. Haken und Achse genügen mir.


----------



## flexxxone (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> .... Bei sehr kleinen verzichte ich gänzlich auf zusätzliche Beschwerung. Haken und Achse genügen mir.


 
mir nich |supergri
...wenn ich die Haken zu groß wähle, stimmen die Proportionen nicht mehr und die 12er Drillinge reichen nicht aus, um ihn in die Tiefe zu ziehen|kopfkrat

...bei schwimmenden Wobs ist das natürlich was anderes|rolleyes

@Raubfisch ...na also, hat ja funktioniert #6 !  und wo sind die knapp 10 Stück zwischen 3 und 7cm |bigeyes ?


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das kommt auf die Größe des Wobblers und die Proportionen und Anordnung der Tauchschaufel an. Aber gleube mir das geht. Natürlich habe ich dann einen Schwimmwobbler.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Bondex für die Aufklärung,
werd das bei meinen nächsten Modellen geleich mal umsetzen.

Der Obere hat bei einem Testlauf schon seinen ersten Fisch gebracht, obwohl ich den Lauf nicht gerade als perfekt beschreiben würde...

Die restlichen Rohwobbler Poste ich die Tage mal, bin zur zeit mehr bei meiner Freundin oder am Wasser als zuhause, und dort habe ich leider kein I-Net... ;-)


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na dann mal schöne Grüße an die Freundin


----------



## Pelznase (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diese köder sind für ein projekt gedacht- werden noch einige andere folgen.....
die vielen köder sind die beste medizin, wenn man sich das rauch abgewöhnt will!


----------



## jirgel (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jop das mit dem Rauchen kenn ich seit November rauchfrei, 5 kilo werden aber hallo sagen  

Wie machst du nur die ösen bzw biegst du nur die Drahachse so sauber ich quälle mich da immer durch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> diese köder sind für ein projekt gedacht- werden noch einige andere folgen.....
> die vielen köder sind die beste medizin, wenn man sich das rauch abgewöhnt!




ich staune immer über diese einfache form. alle wobbs, die ich so baue, ziehen wie ein strich durchs wasser. deshalb haben alle meine laufenden wobbs einen "eingezogenen bauch" (also keine nichtraucher-wobbs :q).

oder zupft ihr diese wobbs durchs wasser, damit sie in bewegung kommen;+


----------



## Pelznase (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

biege mit den fingern und ner spitzzange, dat reicht aus. diese ösen sind aber nicht soooo sauber, weil das ein recht zäher draht ist.

diese form ist meine liebste, zumindest bei flachlaufenden. keine ahnung, warum se bei dir nicht laufen!? meine laufen alle super, selbst diese jerks haben in der form mit extrem kleiner schaufel noch ne gute eigenaktion.

ps: der 17. tag ohne rauch.


----------



## morelia2k4 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehen ja ganz nett aus von der form her
bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die laufen.



Pelznase schrieb:


> ps: der 17. tag ohne rauch.



hrhr

wir sprechen nochmal in 1500Tagen drüber :q
aber halte durch, nach spätestens 5 monaten ist die sucht überstanden

und es ist auch nur eine kopf sache
wer keinen willen hat, pech
aber denk dran was du für kohle im jahr mehr in der tasche hast für ne neue rolle und co. :q

wir sehen uns am wasser


----------



## Pelznase (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nach ca. 8 tagen ist der körperliche entzogen geschafft, danach ist es nurnoch ne kopfsache. übrigens ist man ein leben lang raucher und man hat nach 5 monaten noch nichts geschafft.

das mit dem geld ist gut, wenn ich nur wüsste, wo das gesparte hin ist und geht? egal, fühle mich schon viel besser und das sollte anreiz genug sein, den quatsch bleiben zu lassen.

am wochenende sind se feddich und werden gefischt. schade, kannst ja net dabei sein.....


----------



## jirgel (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kaffe und nach dem Mittagessen ist mörderrisch  

Petri Heil ^^


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse jetzt ist´s ein Nichtraucherthreat. Ich bin jetzt 6 Monate rauchfrei im 2. Anlauf  Beim letzten mal waren es über 4 Jahre und dann hat die Gier nach dem Gift doch wieder gesiegt :-(


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

wollte heute meine Rohwobbler mal grundieren so daß ich sobald meine neue Airbrushpistole ankommt zum normalen Lackieren übergehen kann.

Hab mir im Baumarkt eine Spraydose mit Haftgrund (weiß ) geholt, und nam mir den ersten Rohling zum grundieren.

Nach ca. 5 Sec sah man schön wie das Zeug das Styrodur angriff und auflöste.
Welche Grundierung benutzt Ihr???
Zum Glück ist jetzt nur ein Wobbler betroffen.

Und welche Farben benutzt Ihr dann zum lackiern der Wobbler?
Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Link für mich wo ich die beziehen kann, wär schade wenn ich mir die Arbeit zu nichte machen würde nur weil ich einen falschen Lack benutze.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Fangnix (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Styrodur ist feinporig geschäumtes Polystyrol (PS) und PS wird halt von Lösemitteln angegriffen. Daher, und da Styrodur zu weich ist, um Bissen standzuhalten, beschichten wir es vor de, Lackieren mit einer ca. 1mm dicken Schicht aus 5-Min. Epoxi. Exopi ist beständig begenüber den meißten Lösemitteln.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

AHA!!!|licht

Vielen Dank, hab mir den ganzen Tag Gedanken drüber gemacht und das war so meine einzigste Überlegung wo sinnvoll für mich erschien.

Man lernt eben nie aus ( vor allem ich beim Wobblerbau... )


----------



## Pelznase (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so sehen se fertig aus:


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die gefallen mir sehr gut in den gedeckten natürlichen Farben. Werden sehr gut fangen! 8cm lang?


----------



## Ollek (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und gegossen oder aus Holz?  Ich war mal auf deiner Internetseite Pelznase und werd es ma ausprobieren ob ich die auch so hinkriege. Ma sehn wie es wird.

Gruss


----------



## Pelznase (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sind 9cm und aus abachi/holz. das mit den gedeckten farben ist sonne sache, denn dieser tiger in gold fängt ganz ganz gut. gedeckt finde ich den garnet, aber dat muster schockt auch net.

ein gussmodell von dieser form ist in der mache.

ollek, dann hau ma rein. wenn etwas unklar sein sollte, kannste mich ja fragen.


----------



## Pelznase (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab die wobbs heute getestet. einen in gold-tiger wohl zu lang. na, die farbe hat was!

*hatte nimma meine papier dabei


----------



## Ollek (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:m Man der zweite sieht wirklich aus wie ein echter Barsch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich habe vor Jahren auch Wobbler gebaut,aber nicht soviel wie einige hier im Thread. Aber ich hab aus der Zeit noch ein ungeöffnetes Paket Abachi Holz. Und nach den Anleitungen auf deiner Seite hab ich jetzt echt mal Lust das Paket zu öffnen. #6


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann habe ich die Länge ja nicht schlecht getippt. Ichbaue auch gerade neue Wobbler für Mefo in 5-6 cm


----------



## jirgel (24. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jesas Bondex das du dir da keinen Bruch hebst wo du doch immer Mini´s bastelst


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke auch ich muß damit aufhören sonst werde ich noch Grobmotoriker


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und hier noch einer genau umgekehrt wie das klassische Muster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallöchen miteinander!

Stöbere schon seit längerem mal hier vorbei, habe es aber es jetzt fertig bekommen, mich zu registrieren. Baue seit ca. 2 Jahren immer mal wieder Abachi-Wobbler im Low-Budget Verfahren mit Schraubösen und Pinsel. Fange damit auch gut und werde mich demnächst auch mal mit durchgehenden Stahldrähten befassen. 
Aber da man sich ja verbessern will, für den Anfang mal 2 Fragen an die bauende Allgemeinheit:
Was nehmt ihr für ein Epoxy? Und wie teuer kommt euch das? Nachdem ich eine Zeitlang Uhu Schnellfest benutzt habe und das auf Dauer recht teuer ist (und SEHR schnell arbeiten muss man auch noch), lackiere ich jetzt meistens 5-10 Schichten mit Bootslack. Das geht problemlos, allerdings ists doch recht weich und einen Gelbstich kann man nicht vermeiden.
Und was auch noch wichtig ist. Hat jemand einen Tipp parat, wie man OHNE Band oder Dekupiersäge eine exakt gerade Kerbe für die Schaufel hinbekommt? Ich mache den Schlitz mit einer kleinen Eisensäge, ist aber nicht optimal. Bei Alu als Schaufelmaterial gehts ja noch, lässt sich ja leicht biegen, bei Polycarbonat schauts anders aus.

Wäre sehr dankbar für schnelle Hilfe, da eine ganze Reihe von Rohlingen darauf wartet, eingesetzt zu werden! Gruß und nochmals Hallöchen, Eure Kohlmeise!


----------



## Pelznase (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

antworten wirst du hier schon finden. beim epoxid geb ich dir mal ein stichwort: behnke.

hab heute einen sehr lauten rasselwobb getestet. die sind unschlagbar bei hochwasser und trüben wasser. hatte bisher nur einen und der ist schon recht mitgenommen. da war der mehr als nötig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Pelznase!

danke für die schnelle Antwort, 
übrigens sehr geile Internetpräsenz, großes Lob!
Werde mal nach diesem Wunderepoxi schauen, wie lange dauert es denn, bis man den unbeaufsichtigt weghängen kann, habe nämlich kein Karussell!


----------



## diemai (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Versuche das Sägen des Schaufelschlitzes 'mal mit 'ner Gehrungssäge , die hat ein recht tiefes Blatt , läuft daher auch nicht so einfach aus'm Kurs !

Ich säge die Schlitze immer schon , wenn der Rohling noch flach ist(allerdings maschinell) , also wenn er nur aus dem Abachi-Brett herausgesägt und die äußere Kontur fertig rechtwinklig geschliffen ist .

Mit einem Anschlagwinkel und Bleistift kann man den Schlitz schön anzeichnen , zum Sägen läßt sich der flache Rohling auch wunderbar im Schraubstock einspannen .

                        Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Pelznase (30. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hoi und danke

glaube kaum, dass du die köder 3 stunden in bewegung halten möchtest, oder? so ein köderrad kostet 10 euro udn ist in 3 stunden gebaut. das teuerste ist der motor, den es übrigens bei pollin gibt und der normalerweise discokugeln antreiben soll.

ohne rad bleibt dir halt nur das epoxid abtropfen zu lassen. das ergebnis ist entsprechend schlecht. dazu musst du häufiger einpinseln, um auf eine entsprechende epoxid-dicke zu kommen, weil die hälfte ja wieder abtropft.
oder aber du nimmst 5min-epoxid zum versiegeln, bei grösseren köder ist das aber noch weniger sinnvoll.





Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hallo Pelznase!
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort,
> übrigens sehr geile Internetpräsenz, großes Lob!
> Werde mal nach diesem Wunderepoxi schauen, wie lange dauert es denn, bis man den unbeaufsichtigt weghängen kann, habe nämlich kein Karussell!


----------



## jirgel (30. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jop Lureweels oder Köderräder sind sehr sehr Wichtig, und mit Zeitschaltuhr hast nach der Arbeit wenn du heim gehst einen Grund zur Freude wenn deine Köder gepanzert auf die warten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dank euch recht schön, hab mir das mit dem Selbstbaukarusell mal bei Pelznase auf der Homepage angeschaut. Ist ja echt unkompliziert, werde ich machen.

hab heute probiert, einen Abachirohling mit durchgängigem Stahldraht zu versorgen, wobei das ein ganz schönes Gefummel war. Abachi ist für den Gebrauch eines Cutters schon fast zu hart und zum Sägen wars kompliziert, da der Wobbler am Bauch keine gerade Linie, sondern eher eine Bananenform bekommen soll. Werde es mal mit Balsa probieren und bis dahin wohl weiter meinen Schraubösen vertrauen. Es wäre mir eh nur wegen der Optik, eine sauber eingeklebte Öse in Abachi hält bombenfest, bevor da was passiert, biegen die Drillinge auf.

Schönen Sonntag noch, eure Kohlmeise


----------



## Pelznase (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, abachi ist nicht ganz einfach zu bearbeiten. um ne nut für eine durchgehende achse machen zu können, könntest du bohrungen nebeneinander auf der bauchlinie setzen und dann die wände, die zwischen den bohrungen stehen geblieben sind, herausbrechen. das geht recht sauber.
mit nem echten dremel kann man einen nut auch fräsen bzw. schleifen.
aber wenn man schraubösen tief genug einkleben kann, dann brauchts auch keine druchgehende achse, wir bauen schliesslich keine marlin-, thun- oder nilbarschwobbs.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo, des mit den Bohrungen könnte klappen.
Die Schraubösen müssen gar nicht so lang sein, benutze bei Wobblern < 10 cm meistens 9 x 2 Ösen, da die die kleinste Rundung haben. Ist noc nie was passiert. Wichtig ist nur, dass man die Öse nicht ganz hineindreht und dem Rest mit Epoxy absichert. 
Muss jetzt echt mal paar Bilder meiner Pinsel-Kunstwerke (na ja) reinstellen. Problem: bin privat im digitalen Steinzeitalter und muss erst noch eine Digicam schnorren gehen. 

So und jetzt muss ich zum Räuchern schreiten. Morgen kommt ein Arbeitskollege und richtet mein DSL ein und den muss ich verköstigen. Eine echte Tauschbörse eben!!!
Grüße von Kohlmeise!


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die Nut könntest Du auch mit einer kleinen Tischkreissäge machen indem Du verdeckt arbeitest. Billige Geräte gibt´s doch schon ab 50 Euro. Du könntest dann gleich eine ganze Leiste fräsen und anschließend mehrere Wobbler daraus schneiden. Mit meiner Festo Tischkreissäge ließen sich allerdings nur große Wobbler bauen weil das Blatt recht dick ist. Der Schnitt ist vielleicht 3-5mm dick.

Balsa und eingesetzte Ösen? Ich würde es lassen, die reißen Dir mit Sicherheit aus. Balsa ist keinesfalls vergleichbar mit Abachi.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bondex,

du bist wie ich  gesehen habe, ja beinahe schon ein Dinosaurier dieses Forums! Habe jedenfalls die netten Plauderein mit fangnix recht gespannt verfolgt!

Werde mal einiges wegen der Nut ausprobieren, ich möchte sie halt gerne erst machen, wenn der Wob seine fertige grobe Form hat. Ich glaube, dass es gerade bei in der Seitenansicht recht gebogenen Teilen (etwa Ukko-Nachbauten) dann einfacher sein müsste als die Nut schon im Lattenstadium zu machen. 

Aber vielleicht langt es da mit meiner Logik auch net ganz!!!
Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich sehr, bei euch jetzt dabei zu sein und bin schon ganz gespannt auf das, was kommen möge!

Gruß, Kohlmeise

P.S. nee, in Balsa mach ich schon keine Ösen, keine Sorge, aber bei Abachi oder Kiefer wars bisher nie ein Problem


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich würde bei durchgehenden Achsen immer so vorgehen. Als erstes mache ich immer die Nut und dann wird grob zugesägt. Man kann sich ja genau anzeichnen wo und wie tief die Nut verläuft und alles wegschneiden was nicht zum Wobbler gehört. Würde ich zuerst alles fertig schnitzen ist es sehr schwierig gerade zu sägen und vor allem genau die Mitte zu treffen und dann nicht abzurutschen mit dem Werkzeug. Außerdem laufe ich immer Gefahr bei Sägen de´n Bauch zu zerfetzen oder auszureißen und dann ist eine menge filigrane Arbeit dahin. Beim Basteln gilt in der Regel immer von grob nach fein


----------



## Fangnix (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi
Ich säge bei großen Balsawobblern immer 2 Stücke in Wobblerform aus (aus 1cm dickem Balsa), biege mir  die Achse zurecht, schneide das Blei (Dachdeckerblei) in die passende Form, lege alles auf eine Wobblerhälfe, mixe eine ausreichende Menge Epoxi an, bestreiche alles damit, lege die zweite Wobblerhälfte drauf und Presse dann alles mit Schraubzwingen zusammen. Dazu Lege ich den Wobbler zwischen 2 Holzbrettchen, damit die keinen Abdruck von den Zwingen bekommen. Ist das Epoxi trocken schneide und schleife ich das ausgequollene weg und schnitze/schleife die Form des Wobblers zurecht. Fertig ist der Rohling, der dann beschichtet und lackiert werden kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Pelznase,

gib mir doch mal nen Tipp, wie und wo ich das Wunderepoxi von Behnke beziehen kann, bei 123.. find ich nix. 
AHA: Motor für Drehkugel wird heut noch bestellt (Conrad, incl. Versan 16 Euros, is in Ordnung).

Gruß, die Meise


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Bei uns hats gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet und ich hab Urlaub :c.

Also hab ich etwas gebastelt undzwar ein neues Köderkarusell.

Zur Vorgeschichte: Ich hatte mal eins aus Holzgebaut mit den Trägern für die Wobbler aus Alu.
Es war zwar in Ordnung, nur sah es irgendwie nicht schön aus.

Nach der erfolgreichen Suche bei den 4 Buchstaben hatte ich endlich das bessere Material für die Träger in der Bucht ersteigert. Es sind 8 Scheiben aus Polyamid ( nicht gerade super günstig aber ideal ). Diese haben einen Durchmesser von ca 150 mm und 25 mm Stärke.

Als Grundplatte verwende ich eine PVC Platte mit 20 mm Stärke.

Da ich im Besitz eine Dreh- und einer Fräsmaschine bin konnte ich das Karusell so bauen wie ich es mir Vorgestellt habe.

Der große Vorteil ist das ich die Ködertrager auf der Welle verschieben kann und somit kann ich auch Riesenwobbler bis 30 cm spannen ohne das die irgendwo hin rutschen oder dagegenschlagen.

Gespannt werden die Köder mittels meinen Spannzangen die aus Alu gedreht sind.

Ingesammt kann man 3 x 8 Köder gleichzeitig beschichten.
Der Antrieb ist ein Diskokugelmotor aus der Bucht.

Zur Frage waru ich soviele Köder gleichzeitig lackiere wir sind drei Fischer im Haus da braucht man schonmal mehr Wobbler und Jerks wie wenn man alleine fischt.#d
Ausserdem gieße ich meinen Wobbs und Jerks.

Schaut gut aus und hat zwar jede menge Arbeit gemacht aber auch Spaß beim bauen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

JA ich nochmal

Hier noch ein Bild mit einem 20 cm Wobblerrohling zur Veranschaung.

Gruß


----------



## Bobster (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Fliegenfisch

Sauber #6

Deine Arbeit schaut sehr professionell aus.

Dann 'mal lustiges drehen......

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/index1.html


Wer auch nur ein wenig googelt oder Suchfunktionen
benutzt, ist im oberen Bereich der Nahrungskette zuhause !

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dank schön für den Behnke-Link, aber leider bin ich erneut überfragt.
Welches solls denn jetzt sein?

Da gibts Epoxidharz 300 und das 601. Keine Ahnung, welches ich jetzt nehmen soll???|uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat sich erledigt, das mit dem Epoxi.
Hab direkt bei der Firma angerufen und die haben mit den 300er empfohlen + den LSHärter. mach ich dann so!:vik:


----------



## Bobster (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

....na siehste - geht doch ! :q

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ahhhh, wollte jetzt eigentlich angeln sein, aber irgendwie war die Motivation doch nicht so groß, wie ich nach der zweiten Tasse Kaffee gemerkt habe. 
Is aber normal bei mir, der Zanderwahn kommt dann regelmäßig im Oktober...
Na ja, jetzt bin ich schon mal wach und der Hund is auch Gassi gewesen...

Hab mich gestern mit nem Schreiner unterhalten, der viel mit Epoxi macht. Der hat mir geraten, nicht sooo riesige Vorratsmengen anzuschaffen, da das Harz (oder wars der Härter?) innerhalb ca. eines Jahres meistens kaputt geht. Hab ich auch noch nicht gewusst. Beim Behnke hat die kleinste Verpackungseinheit 500 gr. Harz + 250 gr. Härter. Wie viele Schätzchen müsste man damit lackieren können?

Is ja auch ne Preisfrage, wieviel man sich anschafft....


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin.

mein behnke epoxy steht seit 2 jahren im keller, der härter natürlich auch. im winter 5grad, im sommer 17. ich behandele auch rutenbindungen damit, völlig problemlos. und diverse tuben 5 min epoxy für reparaturen aller art sind zt schon 5 jahre und älter....


allerdings stelle ich auch keine so hohen ansprüche an das finish meiner wobbs wie pelznase, bondex und co. bei meinen ruten aber schon. wie gesagt: bisher....


----------



## fish - hunter (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an Alle,

ich hab mich auch mal an einem selbst gemachten Wobbler versucht. Da ich ihn aber mit Hand per Pinsel bemalen habe ist aus einem gewünschtem Hechdekor wohl eher ein Krokodil geworden. Wenn das alles wäre, ich habe ihn aus sehr hartem Holz geschnitzt, aber geschliffen und poliert hab ich nichts. Es ist also die gesamte Oberfläche eher rauh und uneben geblieben, trotz viel Lack.#t
Ich wollte mal so in die Runde fragen ob ihr eine reelle Chance seht, dass so ein ding die Räuber anmachen könnte?!
Das ist nur ein erster Versuch, ich hab vor sehr viel bessere zu bauen.|evil:


Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Bobster (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schönheit ist immer relativ :q

Wichtig ist wie er läuft, äh..unter Wasser !

Mein erster selbstgebauter sah aus wie eine Hornisse,
lief aber unter Wasser genial und hat mir diesen Sommer
einen 60ger Hecht gebracht.
Dazu habe ich aber auch ca. 200 Würfe mit der "Hornisse"
gebraucht.

Also, immer fleißig weiterbauen.
Bei mir hat die "Schönheit" so beim 10. Wobbler angefangen.
Und auf den hab ich bis heute nix gefangen.

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kommt doch gar net so schlecht, dein  Eigenbau. 
Ne Schaufel bräucht er halt noch.
Und, da der Wobbler recht schmal gehalten ist, musst du ihn auf jeden Fall noch bebleien, sonst kippt er dir um und schlittert nur übers Wasser. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, jeweils die gleiche Menge Blei ganz kurz vor und nach der Bauchöse. 

Wie haste denn die Ösen hingekriegt. Schauen verdächtig nach Beilagscheiben aus....
Wenns funktioniert, warum nicht. Nur wirst du Schwierigkeiten haben, da Sprengringe drüberzukriegen.

Vielleicht kommst du ja auf den Geschmack! |wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				fish - hunter;
Ich wollte mal so in die Runde fragen ob ihr eine reelle Chance seht schrieb:
			
		

> ich fürchte ja immer, dass ich wegen meiner krationen aus diesem forum geschmissen werde. aber meine versuche zeigen: ein wobb kann so hässlich und uneben sein wie er will, wenn sie laufen, fangen sie auch.
> 
> und nachdem ich viele, bei denen ich besonders viel sorgfalt walten lies beim bemalen entsorgen musste, weil sie nicht liefen , gilt für mich: erst bauen, dann fischen. wenn sie fangen mach ich sie auch noch schöner. aber andererseits: warum verschönern, wenn sie fangen ...


----------



## fish - hunter (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kommt doch gar net so schlecht, dein  Eigenbau.
> Ne Schaufel bräucht er halt noch.
> Und, da der Wobbler recht schmal gehalten ist, musst du ihn auf jeden Fall noch bebleien, sonst kippt er dir um und schlittert nur übers Wasser. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, jeweils die gleiche Menge Blei ganz kurz vor und nach der Bauchöse.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das design eben anders vorgestellt wie ich mit dem Pinsel begonnen habe. 
Ich weiß, die Schaufel, ich wollte ihn aber vorher einfach mal testen, weil er ist bereits schwer genug und sinkt von alleine, das heißt ich teste auch mal ohne Bebleiung.
Die Ösen sind hervorstehende Teile  von der Alluminiumplatte, die ich ausgeschnitten habe, und an der die gesamten Kräfte wirken sollen. Sehr aufwendig, das nächste Mal mach ich das anders. Hier gibts ja unendlich viele Ideen zum abgucken.

Die Sprengringe werden tatsächlich ein kleines Problem werden, ich habe vor das Alluminium einfach noch ein wenig zu trimmen so, dass ich dann alles raufbekomme was ich möchte.

Danke für eure Anregungen, bin schon wieder motivierter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Beschwerung soll nicht unbedingt hin, nur weil er schwerer werden soll, sondern wegen der Stabilität.
Außer bei Balsa kannst du kleine Schraubösen aus dem Baumarkt als Ösen verwenden, nur gut einkleben musst du sie halt.

Die Schaufel ist bei mir, da ich alles ohne Maschinen mache, auch immer ein Gefummel. Für den Anfang würde ich dir Alu 1,5 mm als Schaufelmaterial empfehlen, da du das auch nach der Montage der Schaufel VORSICHTIG in Form biegen kannst, wenn die Schaufel nicht ganz gerade sitzt (was sie bei den ersten Versuchen selten tut).

Holz: Ich würde dir Abachi empfehlen (daraus sind Saunabänke), kannst du ganz kocker mit Raspel und Sandpapier bearbeiten und du sparst dir Stress. Sogar ein recht weiches Holz wie Kiefer ist von Hand recht schwierig zu bearbeiten. 

|bla: Servus und bis bald!


----------



## fish - hunter (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die nützlichen Tips, ich melde mich bestimmt mit meinem nächsten Versuch wieder.

Grüße:m


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich wurde von einem Kumpel gebeten ihm diese Rotkopfwobbler für die Meerforellenfischerei in der Oste zu bauen. Er hat sie getestet und gleich statt einer Meerforelle dreimal einen und denselben Hecht verloren. Das Krokodil soll weit über einen Meter messen. Er hat also sofort Nachschub geordert und da habe ich gleich einen kleinen Schwarm gebaut. Ich hoffe er schickt mir Fotos wenn er den Hecht doch noch landen sollte. Ansonsten freue ich mich auch über Meerforellenfangbilder Hier die Fotos von den Wobblern#h


----------



## fish - hunter (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

die Wobbler sind wirklich gut verarbeitet. 
Wie machst du das? Gießen oder ewig aufwendiges Schleifen? Draht im Inneren, oder eingeklebte Ösen?
Die Schaufel sieht auch perfekt eingearbeitet aus, 
auch da würde mich interressieren wie du das machst.
|supergri


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sind alles handgeschnitzt und geschliffen. Keinen Wobbler gibt es zweimal. Wie ich das genau mache siehst Du hier: http://anglerkiste.blogspot.com/2007/01/wobblerbauseminar.html


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hilfe!!!

Möchte mich demnächst auch mal an ein Jerk mit Fotofinish wagen. Vom handwerklichen her wird das kein Problem, aber da ich auch nach 23 Jahren angeln wirklich NIEMALS so ein schaufelloses Ding in den Händen gehabt habe (aber gehört habe, dass die Hechte ganz wild auf die Dinger sind), habe ich 2 Fragen zur Theorie desselben:

1. also, ich will einen Jerk bauen, der _ganz knapp_ schimmt. Sollte der dann wagrecht im Wasser liegen, oder Kopf leicht nach unten?

2. habe schon ein wenig Recherche betrieben und festgestellt, dass die Kopföse recht verschieden angebracht werden kann. Mittig, extrem weit Richtung Bauch oder beinahe schon am Rücken angebracht. Gibts da irgendwelche Gesetzmäßigkeiten, nach denen man sich richten sollte?

Eines noch (dann hör ich aber auch schon auf): sollte die Bebleiung konzentriert ausfallen oder eher über den Körper verteilt?

Danke schon mal im Voraus und Grüße von der Kohlmeise! |supergri


----------



## ankaro (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex

du hast es voll drauf,

da ich auch Handwerklich geschickt bin stellt sich gerade für mich die Frage womit man 
die Farben aufträgt,sind die mit der AIR Brush gemacht oder gepinselt ,
vor allem mit welcher Farbe 
die  Farben die ich ausprobierte werden von zeit zu Zeit immer matter und verlieren den glanz.
Trotz Klarlack.


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei den letzten hier geposteten habe ich die Acrylfarbe (von Schmincke) ganz einfach fast unverdünnt mit dem Marderhaarpinsel aufgestrichen


----------



## Pelznase (14. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin auch grad dabei, hechtköder zu machen. mit einem prototyp war ich heute schon erfolgreich. das ding ist 15cm lang und schwach schwimmend. werd den wohl als guss umsetzen.
das war auch der letzte köder, den ich mit meiner 0,2mm iwata gemacht habe. die hat die farbe nur noch raus gerotzt. hätte ne neue düse und nadel kaufen müssen...
hab mich dann gleich dazu entschlossen eine 0,3mm pistole aus der günstigen reihe von iwata zu kaufen: revolution hp-br. ist ne wirklich gute pistole und unbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## jecht (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Fisch, Bondex, petri


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jecht
danke, aber Du meinst sicher Pelznase?


----------



## Big Man (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Obwohl ihr mit Bascap und Brille doch gewisse Ähnlichkeit habt.


----------



## jirgel (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bif Man

Dammit du hast recht mit Bondex uznd Pelznase ist mir nie aufgefallen


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich angele aber selten auf Hecht und wenn ich einen fange dann setze ich ihn fast immer zurück


----------



## Viper5684 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie bringe ich bewegung in meinen wobbler, damit dieser nicht wie ein strich durchs wasser läuft?
muss ich i-welche einkerbungen beachten?

mfg
martin


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Viper
Das kann viele Ursachen haben...
....Du hast schon Post


----------



## jecht (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Stimmt, hab mich verschrieben


----------



## anglerjung (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo ihr Freunde des gepflegten Kunstköderfischens.

Ich bin neu hier im Thread, der es mir wirklich angetan hat.
War fleissig am Lesen (von Anfang bis Ende) um möglichst wenig Fragen stellen zu müssen, die bei dem Thema aufkommen und schon etliche Male von euch beantwortet wurden.

Thx erst mal für den Virus, ihr habt mich eindeutig infiziert. 

Bei dem Wetter jetzt, im TV kommt nichts Gescheites ist es mal nett ein bissi was kreatives zu tun. Nach (in der letzten Zeit leider zu häufig vorkommenden) langen Tagen und halben Nachtschichten im Büro ist es doch entspannend, bei netter Musik im Keller ein wenig zu werkeln.

Muss gestehen, dass ich dank meines Vaters eine top Ausrüstung habe. #6 Seiner Schnitzerei sei Dank. Und nochmals Danke für die genetische Vorbelastung, hab wohl ein bissi was abbekommen |supergri

Meine ersten Rohlinge sind fertig. Geschnitzt aus Linde.
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder war die Müh für die Katz. Eigentlich ein edles Stückchen Holz, aber auch für den Wobblerbau geeignet?

Werde auch mal Bilder reinstellen, damit ihr einen Kommentar abgeben könnt.

Ah übrigens habe ich auch noch das Buch Wobblerbau von Hans Nordin oder wie der Knilch heisst. Ist echt ganz interessant. 

Dazu eine Frage, ich weiss nicht so recht, wie ich die Wobbler aus Holz wasserfest bekomme. 
Habe hier im Thread gelesen, dass man es mit wasserfestem Leim machen kann. 
Einfach bestreichen? Wie dick? Und dann einfach Grundierung drüber und anmalen?

Epoxy habe ich mir eben bestellt + Härter bei dem Bootsservice Behnke. Danke für den Link :vik:

Habe hier und auch im Buch gelesen, dass man die Wobbler in Firnis + Terpentin (Mischungsverhältnis 1:1) baden kann für einen Wasserschutz.
Habe so ein Bad mal angesetzt. :q

Wie lange sollten die Wobbis darin baden?
Und wie geht es dann weiter?
Hält darauf die Grundierung oder verträgt sich das damit nicht.
Mag ja meine Teile auch ordentlich bemalen.

Das mit dem Finish ist ja genügend erklärt worden - Epoxy.

Köderkarusell ist auch schon in Planung, am Weekend wird bei Pollin bestellt. Wollte da eh mal wieder was ordern.

Dann noch eine Frage zu Styrodor.
Habe auch von dem Material ein paar Brocken rumliegen. Auch schon was gebastelt. 
Bei Bondex habe ich gelesen, dass man es nur mit 5-min Epoxy einstreicht. Um es wasserfest zu bekommen? Oder ist da keine spezielle Behandlung nötig?

Mag nämlich meine Wobbis gerne den ersten Lauftests unterziehen. Kanns kaum noch abwarten ehrlich gesagt.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelft.

Falls ich was vergessen habe, wie ich die Teile wasserfest für die ersten Lauftests bekomme, dann bitte mal anstossen |supergri

Sorry, hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel und es gibt womöglich noch eine ganze Seite alleine.

Greetz,
Boris


----------



## anglerjung (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab ich doch noch was vergessen.

Die Tauschschaufeln - Makrolon.
Auch gelesen, dass es eigentlich nur der Handelsname ist und es Polycarbonat ist.

Hab mal bei der Onlinebörse geschaut.
Auch fündig geworden unter Polycarbonat, doch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es auch das richtige Zeugs ist, dass ihr verwendet.

Darf man hier nen Link reinsetzen zum Verkäufer oder Artikel?

Oder kann ich die Experten hier evtl. per PM kontaktieren?

Also der Verkäufer wäre:
script.design

Shop:
*Firmenschilder-Werbung-Kunststoffe*

Artikel:
*Polycarbonat - Kunststoff,Zuschnitte nach Maß*


Bin ich damit gut bedient?
Oder lohnt sich eine Bestellung nicht?

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Thread und auch schon mal Vorab für Antworten.

Schaue dann später mal vorbei, denn jetzt gehts wieder ab in die Werkstatt. 
#h

Grüssle,
Boris


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

anglerjung:
Ja, des hier kann schon infizieren, vor allem, wenn man die Kunstwerke einzelner hier betrachtet. So weit werde ich nicht kommen, vor allem, weil ich konsquent auf Pinselbemalung setze, aber immerhin 

Die meisten Modelle aus dem Buch von H.N. habe ich gebaut unf bin mit einigen, was den Lauf angeht, sehr zufrieden (Maria, PN-Kid, Loja,...), mit einigen nicht so (Swim-Whizz,...). Ist aber Geschmacksache, laufen tun sie alle.

Zum Einlegen in die Ölsuppe. Ich mache das konsequent, was aber auch daran liegt, dass kleinere Wobbler bei mir meistens einen Überzug aus 3-5 Schichten Klarlack bekommen. Wenn da mal ein Hechtzahn durchgeht, macht das dann nix, da das Holz dann 0,00 Wasser mehr aufnimmt.
Nachteil: 3-5 Tage Bad in der Suppe, 4-5 Tage trocknen, da werden die Fingernägel schon mal kürzer :c
Ich machs aber dennoch, denn die Dinger sollen ja halten. 

Schaufelmaterial: Ich nehme auch PC, bin vor allem mit Lexan in 2 mm sehr zufrieden. Makrolon 3 mm ist wesentlich härter, benutze ich für Wobbs > 12-13 cm oder wenn die Öse auf der Schaufel liegen soll. Ansonsten auch gerne Alu 1,5 mm. 
Vorteil: Alu lässt sich vorsichtig biegen, auch nach der Schaufelmontage. 
Nachteil: blinkt halt recht heftig, bei klarem Wasser kommt mir ne Aluschaufel manchmal wie ein Fremdkörper vor. 

Äh, eines noch: Bei Balsa würde ich nur Epoxid-versiegelung nehmen, sonst ist der Wobbler ruckzuck zerfetzt. Ist aber eh nicht mein Lieblingsmaterial, das Balsa, drückst du mal zu heftig hin, hats du schon eine Mulde drin. Nehme lieber Abachi für meine Körper.

So, viel Spaß beim Basteln !!!|wavey:


----------



## diemai (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

Habe vor Jahren auch so einige Methoden aus dem Buch von Hans Nordin übernommen !

Nach einigen leidvollen Erfahrungen habe ich festgestellt , das dieses Baden in in gekochtem Leinöl/Terpentin(50/50) nur bei Abachiholz wirklich zufriedenstellend funktioniert .

Andere Holzsorten verändern eventuell ihre Eigenschaften dadurch , z.B. Linde wird viel schwerer , Fichte oder Kiefer ist mir schon gerissen , wohl dadurch und das es ziehmlich harzhaltig ist .

Tauche jetzt nur noch Abachi für 3-5 Tage , Trocknung danach mind. 2 Wochen , je länger , desto besser !

Habe auch bei einigen Wobs festgestellt , das durch das Tauchen nach einigen Monaten helle Farben des Wobblers vergilben , oder sogar Öl an dessen Oberfläche(unter dem Schlußlack) suppt .

Ich glaube aber , das es weniger an der Methode an sich liegt , sondern daran , das ich lösungsmittelhaltige Lacke , Farben und Grundierungen verwendet habe , die mit der Imprägnierung reagieren .

Ich verwende seit einigen Monaten nur noch Acryl-Klarlack(zum Vorlackieren auf dem schieren Holz nach Trocknung der Imprägnierung , zwecks Badewannen-Ausblei-Tests) .

Später , nach dem Ausbleien , schleife ich den Lack leicht an und streiche zwei Schichten Acryl-Grundierung auf , erst danach benutze ich lösungsmittelhaltige Farben(Spraydosen und/oder Modellbau-Farben) .

Am Besten wäre wohl , ganz auf Acryl umzusteigen , aber es würde mich wohl viel Geld kosten , mein ganzes System umzustellen und Dutzende von Farbbehältern zu ersetzen .

Andere Holzsorten tauche ich einfach 2 X innerhalb 24 Std. in flüssiges Holschutzmittel , Trocknung hier nur 2 Tage .

Benutze auch oft alte Teakholz-Steakbretter , das Holz ist an sich schon ziehmlich resistent gegen Wasser , es nimmt beim 2. Mal tauchen das Holzschutmittel garnicht mehr auf und bleibt tagelang klebrig .
Aufgrund des höheren Gewichts aber nur für Wobs 13cm+ geeignet .

Die Bretter sollten auch nicht oft zum Schneiden von Fleisch und Käse benutzt worden sein , das eingesogene Fett killt sonst jede Lackierung !

Findet man oft günstig auf Flohmärkten , kauft ja sonst kaum einer !

                                   Viel glück , diemai


----------



## anglerjung (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

... 
Ich verwende seit einigen Monaten nur noch Acryl-Klarlack(zum Vorlackieren auf dem schieren Holz nach Trocknung der Imprägnierung , zwecks Badewannen-Ausblei-Tests) .

Später , nach dem Ausbleien , schleife ich den Lack leicht an und streiche zwei Schichten Acryl-Grundierung auf , erst danach benutze ich lösungsmittelhaltige Farben(Spraydosen und/oder Modellbau-Farben) .


Danke für die Nachrichten und weiteren wertvollen Tips.

@diemai 
... (zum Vorlackieren auf dem schieren Holz nach Trocknung der Imprägnierung , zwecks Badewannen-Ausblei-Tests) .

Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass der Acryl-Klarlack deine Imprägnierung ist, oder? #c |kopfkrat

So weit passt es erst mal, nur die Versiegelung von Holz und Styrodur ist die große Frage. Mag die Wobis ja mal ins Wasser bringen.
Zum Testen nehme ich als Tauchschaufel mal Platikreste, die mir geeignet erscheinen. Bis ich mal gescheites Makrolon bzw. PC gefunden habe.


Bilder folgen am Weekend, versprochen.

Gruss,
Boris


----------



## diemai (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

War wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt von mir , aber ich streiche grundsätzlich ALLE Holzköder NACH der Trocknung des Imprägnier-Vorganges(egal ob mit Leinöl/Terpentin oder Holzschutzmittel)und VOR dem ersten Testlauf zum Ausbleien 2 X mit Acryl-Klarlack . 
Nachdem die Gewichte eingelassen sind , rauhe ich den Lack etwas an und streiche 2 X Acryl-Grundierung , erst danach noch Sprüh-Grundierung(deckt noch besser , gibt etwas glattere Oberfläche).

Balsa-Körper habe ich noch nicht versucht , zu imprägnieren(nehme ich selten) , streiche dann diese aber mehrmals mit dem dünnflüssigem 2K Lack von http://www.hakuma.de , der zieht schön ein und macht die Oberfläche hart , danach noch 2 X Epoxy , damit die Schicht etwas dicker wird .

Erst danach anrauhen und grundieren , nach der Farbgebung wieder mehrere Schichten Abschlußlack .

                           Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## diemai (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

Noch 'was :

Nach Möglichkeit KEIN Plexiglas für die Schaufeln benutzen , das bricht leicht !

Hatte vor vielen Jahren mal einige meiner ersten Wobs(20cm , Teak) damit ausgestattet , einer fiel mir auf den Fußboden , Schwanz voran , die Schaufel brach sauber entlang der Bauchwölbung ab !

Dachte an Materialfehler und ließ einen zweiten Wobbler in gleicher Weise fallen , das Resultat war das selbe !

Habe dann bei allen drei Wobs die Schaufelschlitze aufgefräst und Schaufeln aus Alublech eingesetzt !

                          Lehrgeld eben #c!
                                                     diemai


----------



## MarioDD (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Hab ich doch noch was vergessen.
> 
> Die Tauschschaufeln - Makrolon.
> Auch gelesen, dass es eigentlich nur der Handelsname ist und es Polycarbonat ist.
> ...


 
Polycarbonat......ist nicht anderes als eine CD/DVD.
Daraus lassen sich etliche Tauchschaufeln basteln-und kosten tuts auch nix.#6


----------



## anglerjung (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe den Thread ja durchgearbeitet und das Thema mit den Tauchschaufeln... da gibts anscheniend nichts besseres als Makrolon, Lexan,... oder wie sonst die Handelsnamen sind. Alles Polycarbonate eben.

Ok, daraus werden auch CDs/DVDs gemacht, aber hier wird eindeutig davon abgeraten. Ebenso wie diemai über das Plexiglas schreibt. Zu hart das Zeugs.

Habe ja oben mal bei der Onlinebörse nen Verkäufer angegeben. Wäre das OK?

Grüssle,
Boris


----------



## Bondex (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kupferblech und Messingblech gehen auch gut weil man es zusätzlich in Form biegen und dengeln kann. Ist dann allerdings deutlich auwändiger


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kupferblech in den Stärke 0,5mm - 2,00mm bekommt man günstig bei Dachdecker oder im Heimwerkermarkt.

Ich dengel (treibe) die Kupferschaufeln und bekomme so
ein sehr schönes Muster. 
Wem das "neue" Kupfer zu glänzend ist, kann es auch einige
Tage im Regen liegen lassen :q damit es einen leichten Anschlag bekommt, also etwas "stumpfer" aussieht.

Eine gedengelte Tauchschaufel aus Kupfer, dazu einen
leichten Stich Grünspan-dananch versiegeln |uhoh:

Hat schon was von Kunsthandwerk #d

Ist auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen,
die Methode habe ich mir bei Briedon (Wobbler)
auf der letzten Jagd & Hund Messe in Lüdenscheid-Nord
abgeschaut :q
Als besonderen Nebeneffekt, spart man sich durch das etwas erhöhte Gewicht einiges an der Verbleiung und die Justierung
fällt nach meiner Meinung einfacher aus, weil das meiste Blei
punktuell eher im "Hinterteil" angebracht werden muß.
Je nachdem was man vorhat.
Bobster


----------



## diemai (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bobster , @ Bondex

Kupfer und Messing für die Lippe habe ich noch nie probiert , nur Alu(bekomme ich "for free" auf'm Schrott bei meiner Arbeit) , aber das mit dem Ausbleien sparen leuchtet mir ein , besonders bei kleineren Wobs kann man sich das dann wohl schenken !

                     Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe gerade mein neues Behnke Epoxid bekommen und musste feststellen, dass die Spritze zum Abmessen der Komponenten nicht durch die Flaschenöffnung passt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit alternativen Aufbewahrungsmethoden, zb. dem Abfüllen in Filmdosen oder muss ich da mit der Auflösung des Materials rechnen?

|uhoh:


----------



## magic feeder (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich wurde von einem Kumpel gebeten ihm diese Rotkopfwobbler für die Meerforellenfischerei in der Oste zu bauen. Er hat sie getestet und gleich statt einer Meerforelle dreimal einen und denselben Hecht verloren. Das Krokodil soll weit über einen Meter messen. Er hat also sofort Nachschub geordert und da habe ich gleich einen kleinen Schwarm gebaut. Ich hoffe er schickt mir Fotos wenn er den Hecht doch noch landen sollte. Ansonsten freue ich mich auch über Meerforellenfangbilder Hier die Fotos von den Wobblern#h


 

wow.....alle achtung.....die sehen echt toll aus|wavey:


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Echt alle Achtung 

habe gestern meinen ersten selbstgebauten Wobbler fertig bekommen,
nach 3 Tagen harter Arbeit.

Naja sieht zwar noch nicht so gut wie deine "Bondex" aber können mit ein bisschen Übung bestimmt mithalten.|supergri:vik:


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für das Lob! Wie ich hier schon öfters erwähnt habe, baue ich nicht gerade wunderschöne Wobbler. Jedenfalls nicht in großen Mengen. Mir geht es darum möglichst fängige Wobbler zu bauen. Darum experimentiere ich viel mit Schaufeln, Farben, Bebleiung...
Ich baue mir die Wobbler speziell für bestimmte Bedingungen am Wasser. Flachlaufend, tieflaufend, Medium, helles Dekor und fast ganz schwarz. Und dann ist mir natürlich immer wichtig wann und wo ich damit zu welcher Jahreszeit Erfolge feiern kann.
Für mich baue ich fast nur kleine einteilige Wobbler weil Hecht nicht zu meinen Zielfischen zählt. Wenn ein Kunde aber 3-teilige Riesenköder aus Holz verlangt...nun alles ist machbar


----------



## Pelznase (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab es jetzt endlich geschafft den ersten flachlaufenden jerk (pic noch ohne schaufel) als guss fertig zu machen. ist zum austesten jetzt wohl schon zu spät, aber wenn er so wie seine verwandten aus holz läuft, brauchts auch keine tests- glaub ich.

das ist übrigens das sexy shad dekor, wenn es so fängt wie es klingt...

ps: irgendwie fehlen da noch flossen!


----------



## Bobster (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...einfach nur Klasse #6

..haste schon nen Gewerbeschein :q

Bobster


----------



## ankaro (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boa 
ist das geil das Teil,
damit würde ich nie angeln gehen, das ist viel zu schade dafür.
Aber man sieht ja auch im Hintergrund du hast dir viel Mühe gemacht und dich damit aus einanderegesetzt.


----------



## Pelznase (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...danke. 

ahwat, der ist gegossen und lässt sich auch mit dieser bemalung ganz schnell nochmal machen - darum giesst ich ja auch.


----------



## ankaro (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Woraus gießt du den denn?
ich hab mich auch schon mal an soetwas probiert aber mit dem gießen ist er sehr schwer geworden.
Hasten Tipp für mich wie ich das hinbekomme das der nicht immer so schwer wird sondern nur die außenschicht gegossen wird?


----------



## Pelznase (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, einen entscheidenen tipp kann ich dir geben: mach erst köder aus holz! nicht nur 10 oder 20 sondern 100 oder gar mehr. wenn du dann genug erfahrung hast, kannste auch mit dem giessen anfangen.
das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass giessen die grosse kunst im köderbau wäre - im gegenteil. köder giessen ist nur was für unbedarfte oder faule menschen und bedeutet stillstand. also, wenn man weiter kommen möchte, greift man zu holz!


----------



## ankaro (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

okay
vielen dank ,
ich denke ich bin dann mal eine Woche lang beschäftigt mit 100 Ködern.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich brauch mal eure hilfe.

hab gestern 5 wobbs und 2 jerksbaits getestet, soweit alles ok, bis auf den grünen im bild. der zieht wie ein strich, egal wie ich die schaufel stelle oder die ösen biege. deshalb ist die aluschaufel auch so wellig.
ist aus balsa, schwebt ohne und sinkt mit stahlvorfach.

was ist da falsch? schnauze zu lang? schwanz zu lang und zu dünn?

unten der zum vergleich ist aus "Robinie aus dem eigenen Garten" (nimmt von sich aus kaum wasser auf, fault nicht, ist schön schwer, daher leicht zu bebleiche auch bei dünnen körpern und hat ne schöne farbe, die leider auf dem foto nicht erkennbar ist), sinkt langsam und wobbelt vorbildlich. nicht zu hektisch, schlingert um die eigene achse, so wie ichs mag.

warum taugt der grüne nix ;+


danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich brauch mal eure hilfe.

hab gestern 5 wobbs und 2 jerkbaits getestet, soweit alles ok, bis auf den grünen im bild. der zieht wie ein strich, egal wie ich die schaufel stelle oder die ösen biege. deshalb ist die aluschaufel auch so wellig.
ist aus balsa, schwebt ohne und sinkt mit stahlvorfach.

was ist da falsch? schnauze zu lang? schwanz zu lang und zu dünn?

unten der zum vergleich ist aus "Robinie aus dem eigenen Garten" (nimmt von sich aus kaum wasser auf, fault nicht, ist schön schwer, daher leicht zu bebleien auch bei dünnen körpern und hat ne schöne farbe, die leider auf dem foto nicht erkennbar ist), sinkt langsam und wobbelt vorbildlich. nicht zu hektisch, schlingert um die eigene achse, so wie ichs mag.

warum taugt der grüne nix ;+


danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wasn jetz passiert? sorry.


----------



## Pelznase (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

würde sagen, dass die schauf zu weit von der nasenöse entfernt ist. die schaufel sitz fast schon da, wo quasi die "wobbel-achse" sein sollte. zudem sieht die schaufel recht schmal aus. aber das hauptproblem wird die lage der schaufel sein.

übrigens:
mache meine wobbler immer in der mitte bzw. da, wo ich die "wobble-achse" haben möchte immer etwas dicker und höher - zumindest bei flachlaufenden. damit gewinnt man enorm viel aktion und kann auf übergrosse schaufeln verzichten!


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Die Schaufel deines grünen Wobs geht erstens zu tief von unten in den Körper hinein , zweitens ist sie dort viel zu breit !

Dadurch wird der Druck unten auf die Schaufel , der den Wob eigentlich ausbrechen und zusammen mit der Zugkraft/Zugrichtung der Schnur wobbeln läßt , neutralisiert und das Teil läuft nicht !

Ich würde die Schaufel nur halb so tief einsetzen und sie Trapez-förmig ausführen , so das sie an ihrer Basis(das Teil im Körper) nur etwa 80% bis 90% so breit ist , wie die breiteste Stelle ihres Schlitzes .

Wenn der Köder dann ZU intensiv wobbelt , kann man das immer noch mit Trimmgewicht oder Kürzen/Verkleinern der Schaufelfläche ausgleichen !


PS : Außerdem sieht er mir ein wenig zu "eckig" aus , dieser Querschnitt begünstigt auch nicht gerade ein seitliches Ankippen und somit ein regelmäßiges wobbeln !

Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmmmm, jetzt werft ihr gerade mein wobbel-verständnis komplett durcheinander.

ich ging bisher davon aus, dass die wobbelachse dort liegt, wo die größte masse, sprich blei sitzt. denn dort ist nun mal der massenträgheitspunkt. dieser punkt wird sich am wenigsten bewegen. 
ich glaube auch weiterhin, dass das so ist. aber möglicherweise ist die lösung eben gerade, dass durch die weit hinten sitzende schaufel  "die eine" wobbelachse sich nicht mit "der anderen" deckt. und zwei fixe achsen bedeutet nunmal: keine Bewegung.

doch grau ist alle theorie, und grün des lebens goldner baum - sprich: ich setzt mal die schaufel vor und kuck was passiert.

dank an euch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soll ich so tun?


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Tja , ein jeder hat da so seine eigenen Denkweisen , Theorien und Erklärungen , wir sind ja wohl alle keine Professoren der Physik , lol :q!

Es muß ja auch nicht alles zwangsläufig falsch sein , halt eben nur anders ! 

Du könntest auch einfach 'mal eine provisorische Öse(dünner Draht , Schnur) am "Kinn" , irgendwo vor der Schaufel , des Wobs mit Klebeband anbringen , nur 'mal so zum Badewannentesten , vieleicht tut sich da ja schon 'was , bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung , das es an der großen Schaufelfläche liegt !

                        Gruß , diemai


----------



## Pelznase (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die wobble-achse wird durch die schaufel, die form und die länge des wobb´ bestimmt. weniger durch das blei. damit hat man überwiegend einfluss auf die stärke der aktion.

jo, das versetzen der schaufel sollte das ding ins wobblen bringen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

"die wobble-achse wird durch die schaufel, die form und die länge des wobb´ bestimmt. weniger durch das blei. damit hat man überwiegend einfluss auf die stärke der aktion."

Pelznase: 
Jo, wenn du schon mal mit dem Physik-Unterricht angefangen hast, dann erzähl doch noch ein wenig über Blei und Aktion. 

Ansonsten habe ich eine Schablone auf deiner Homepage zur Inspiration genommen und leicht abgeändert nachgebaut. Das gute Stück läuft super, dankeschön!! Foto kommt, wenn ich endlich mal eine Kamera auftreibe.... :q

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich denke auch so könnte Dein grüner laufen. Aber was hier noch niemand angesprochen hat: Ich finde die Drillinge etwas groß. Die könnten auch "bremsen" Und dann würde ich die Öse etwas weiter Richtung Teichgrund neigen damit sie unterhalb der gedachten Mittelachse des Wobblerkörpers liegt.


----------



## diemai (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Natürlich stimme ich Bondex in puncto Drillingsgröße zu , habe da garnicht 'drauf geachtet|bigeyes .

Etwas größere Drillinge montiere ich eigentlich nur an Jerkbaits und besonders an Oberflächenködern . 
Ich glaube das sie so bei ihrer oft etwas "ungestühmen" Aktion die Hechte besser Haken .

Aber einen kleineren Wobbler können sie schon aus der Balance bringen , bzw. deren Lauf verschlechtern !

                                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## jirgel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tja nach längeren spionieraktionen und Werksbesichtungen hab ich mal wieder eine frage überall wo ich war wurden die Wobbler zum schluss nur mehrmals mit einen klaren Lack versiegelt auch die Holzmodelle aus gepressten Balsa und Schaum. es wurden jeh nach Firma 10 bis 15 Schichten aufgetragen meine frage welcher lack kann das sein ein K2 ? aber das gibts nicht K2 wird durch denn Härter unbrauchbar nach einiger zeit und das waren ja bottiche in die der Wobbs tauchen gingen die können das nicht jedes Tag wegleeren.

Was für ein Lack könnte das sein wenn man gefragt hat wurde nur gesagt ein Finisher oder firmen geheimis denn muss es doch auch so zu kaufen geben. 

Hat wer eine Idee ist ein Lacker oder Malermeister unter uns ?


----------



## diemai (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ jirgel

Also , ich weiß von einem finnischen Freund , das die dort klaren Fußboden ,-oder Betonlack nehmen , den gibt's ein ,-und zweikomponentig , die Köder werden darin mehrmals getaucht .

Das Ganze soll ziehmlich stark riechen , die Ergebnisse sind aber top(habe einige solcher Köder) .

Kann dir leider nicht mehr sagen , da mein' Freund sein Englisch wohl nicht ausreicht , um mir bessere Erklärungen zu geben(Finnisch kann ich nicht !) .

Habe schon in Baumärkten geguckt , konnte bisjetzt aber keinen farblosen Betonlack finden !

                          Gruß , diemai


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bastler#h

Die Frage mit dem Lack stelle ich mir derzeit auch. Mein Kollege meinte ,ich könne Autolack nehmen. Ich tendiere zu diesem Revell Lack. Zum Schluß kommt dann noch ne gute Schicht Epoxyd Lack drauf,vorrausgesetzt,der verträgt sich mit diesem.* Aufgetragen wird per Airbrush!*

Naja,ganz soweit ist es noch nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch nochmal ein ganzes Stück weit diesen Trööd durch lesen. Schlißeßlich gibts hier ne Menge Leute,die dasd von A - Z richtig drauf haben und die Lackfrage schon X - Mal erklärt haben.

Hier noch noch was von letzter Zeit|rolleyes

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/6899/jerk2yp2.jpg

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/2922/jerk1uk4.jpg



Anderfalls schick ich Herrn Pelznase meine Rohlinge zum Lackieren! Da weiß ich daß sie am Ende sau gut aussehen!! ;-)))



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mir reicht für das Finish normaler billiger Yachtlack. Der braucht allerdings etwas zum Durchhärten. Schneller geht´s mit 2K Autoklarlack von Lesonal mit Fast Hardener. Vielleicht ist auch wasserverdünnbarer Klarlack einen Versuch wert. Allerdings kenne ich mich damit nicht besonders gut aus


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Bondex!!  Wasserverdünnbar......grrrrrrrrrrrrr|rolleyes

|kopfkratWerd dann mal mit gewöhnlichem Autolack meine ersten Versuche starten und dann sehen wir mal was da raus kommt|rolleyes


----------



## andi72 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich benutz ganz normalen klarlack zum versiegeln, bzw
in nitro aufgelöste plastikbecher . allerdings baue ich die auch als "verbrauchsmaterial" , was bedeutet das die bei mir
nich lange leben (hänger) |bigeyes  :m


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,


*in Nitro aufgelöste Plastikbecher??????|bigeyes|bigeyes*

Und das funzt?????



Grüße
Matze


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Petri ihr Bastler und Tüftler und oute mich mal als Gelegenheitsbastler.
Zum Finish habe ich eigentlich außer 2k Kleber Pattex ( trocknet relativ schnell) noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Mit Klarlack habe ich experimentiert, hat nicht funktioniert.
Lustig wird das, wenn ein Gummifisch daneben in die Box kommt. Dann ist der Lack ab.
Ist aber ein gutes Thema, da Pattex nun nicht gerade die Sparversion zum Beschichten ist.
MfG A


----------



## andi72 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jupp - hab ich von tackleunderground . wegwerfplastebecher,
nach möglichkeit durchsichtig,ich hab nur weiße gehabt
und benutz das eher zur erstversigelung.

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/9624/kjellejpg600x254sc6.jpg
der glider unten links is damit gefinished. aufgrund der alten cam sind die pics aber nich so berauschend.

andi


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

in Nitro aufgelöst? Das muss doch mörderisch stinken.
MfG A.


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Egal obs stinkt,hauptsache es funzt!!!!!#6


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meint ihr simple Nitroverdünnung?
MfG A.


----------



## andi72 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



angler1996 schrieb:


> in Nitro aufgelöst? Das muss doch mörderisch stinken.
> MfG A.


 
achwo, so schlimm isses nich , der behälter muss ja verschlossen bleiben , sonst haste nix gekonnt .
hier mal noch die zutaten, war dafür extra noch im keller knipsen #h


http://img361.*ih.us/img361/1411/nitrolw9.th.jpghttp://img361.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif 
andi
die größe reecht doch


----------



## dramone (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

z.b. so:

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/engtipsplastic.html


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, bin dann mal weg: im Baumarkt
Muss ich probieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## andi72 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal noch n neues projekt. n 40er ukko zum schleppen.
schöießlich fangen kleine köder auch nur kleine fische . 
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/442/bild018kw9.jpg
:g

andi


----------



## monk47 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo hab mir hier mal ein bisschen durchgelesen aber auf nichts gestossen was mir hilft
habe mir jetzt aus buche ein jerkbaits gebaut und suche jetzt einen sehr guten und empfehlenswertes EPOXID HARZ zwecks panzerung meiner jerks wäre nett wenn sich jemand melden könnte.

vielleicht wurde das thema hier schon angerissen aber hatte einfach nicht die  nerven alle der  knapp 330 seiten zu wälzen^^.


----------



## diemai (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ monk47

Viele Leute benutzen "Envirotex"(Etex) , ein amerikanisches Zeugs , gibt es aber mittlererweile auch in deutschen und holländischen Webshops .

Guck' mal auf die Startseite von http://www.lurefishinguk.com , dort auf "links" klicken , dort sind ganz viele Shops gelistet , habe das dort irgendwo gesehen .

Man nimmt dafür aber ein Köderrrad , damit die Schicht schön gleichmäßig dick wird .

Ich benutze das Zeugs von http://www.hakuma.de , Epoxid und 2K-Lack , in je 2 Schichten , zuerst Epoxy .

Die Schichten werden zwar dünner , ich brauche aber nicht unbedingt ein Köderrad , da das Zeug relativ schnell aushärtet , beim Epoxy hänge ich die Köder zu Anfang nur wenige Male um , der 2K-Lack wird noch viel schneller hart(härtere Oberfläche als das Epoxy) .

Die haben noch einen sogenannten PUR Lack dort , dünnflüssig , gibt dünne, glasharte Schichten , aber man muß ihn sehr schnell verbrauchen , da er in Verbindung mit Luft schnell unbrauchbar wird(ca. nach 2 Wochen) , außerdem greift er gewisse Farben an(hatte ich bei Metallic-Modellbaufarben) .

                                    Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## kaipiranja (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...es hätte gereicht die letzten 3 Seiten zu lesen...gerade da geht es um das Thema.


Um es vorweg zu nehmen - man ist sich unschlüssig was das besete ist!

KAI


----------



## don rhabano (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute.
Ich hab mir jetzt mühsam endlich mal alles besorgt, was man braucht um "gescheite" Wobbler zu bauen.Ich hatte mir vorher schon einige Rohline aus Kiefernholz geschnitzt, was eig. sehr gut ging. Jetzt hab ich balsaholz und ich komme GAAAAAr nicht damit klar. Ich bekomm da nix gescheites raus-hab schon 2stücke versaut...egal ob schnitzen (am beschissensten) oder sägen . An meinen Messern etc. kann es nicht liegen, die sind sau scharf und mit denen schnitz ich eben auch kiefer etc...

 stelle nachher (oder morgen) mal Bilder von meinen besseren (als früher) ,noch unlackierten Wobblern (+1jerkbait) ein

.
Habt ihr das Problem auch schonm gehabt mit  Balsa?!


----------



## Lars91 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einfach locker einspannen und mit ner feile bearbeiten das geht viel besser


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einspannen würde ich Balsa nicht.
eher auf eine feste Unterlage legen und zunächst mit einer groben Feile bearbeiten. Dann mit grobem Schleifpapier glätten und mit mittelfeinem polieren. 

Wenn man sich richtig Mühe gibt, wird der Balsarohling äußerst glatt.
Außerdem Aufpassen beim Feilen. Bei Balsa gehts sehr schnell, also nur wenig Züge, damm den Rohling wieder kontrollieren.
#6 Wird schon!!!


----------



## Pelznase (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

würde sagen, da fehlt einfach nur übung und geduld.


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Google 'mal "Schmirgelfeile" , es gibt da verschiedene Anbieter , gibt's auch in RC-Modellbauläden(Sorry , hatte 'n Link 'rausgesucht , der funktionierte aber nicht) .

Ich benutze schon seit vielen Jahren so ein Teil .

Zum groben Schmirgeln nehme ich 40er Körnung , zum weiteren Glätten ca. 80er und 150er .

Das Feinschleifen mit noch feinerer Körnung mache ich dann "freihand" , so bekomme ich die Rundungen besser hin .

Balsa einspannen geht nicht , ist zu weich und zerquetscht dann !

Ich würde an dem Rohling eine Art "Griffstück" dranlassen(bei kleineren Wobs) , dieses wird erst nach Fertigstellung der restlichen Form abgetrennt un die entsprechende Stelle dann ebenfalls fertig verschliffen .

Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Balsa:
Für die Grobform nehm ich die Laubsäge und ein schnitzmesser. Feintuning geht m.E. nur mit Feile/Schleifpapier. Bin jetzt dabei eine für mich neue Grundierung von Balsa zu probieren : Holzkaltleim in Wasserfest , sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus, Praxistest steht noch aus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich war auch mal wieder kreativ.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mal ne frage zu dem Balsaholz.

Habe bis jetzt meine ersten schritte mit Syrodur gemacht und wollte mir jetzt Balsbrettchen bestellen.

Bei dem Onlineshop wo ich das machen wollte gibt es eine unterteilung von den Brettchen in weich , mittel und hart.
Welches würdet Ihr nehmen???  Ich würde mich jetzt nach meinem gefühl mal zu mittel entscheiden....

Der Preis für 2 Bettchen einmal 20 x 100 x 1000 und einmal 15 x 100 x 1000 mit Versand 16,49 €.
Ist das ein normale Preis???


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raubfisch Angler

Habe ewig lange kein Balsa mehr gekauft , aber mir kommt es ein klein wenig teuer vor , kann mich aber auch irren(wenn man deine Bretter zersägen würde , käme man wohl fast auf's gleiche Volumen ? !) #c! ?

Habe vor einiger Zeit in der Modellbauabteilung von "Karstadt Spiel und Sport" in Hamburg ein Paket von verschiedenen Quadrat ,- und  Rechteckleisten gesehen , etwa so groß wie ein Schuhkarton , das sollte ca. 15 € kosten .

Das weiche Balsa ist das leichteste und hat die hellste Farbe , das harte ist etwas schwerer und auch dunkler .

Ich würde Balsa nur für kleinere Wobbler nehmen(Auftrieb) , viel lieber verwende ich Abachi , bei größeren auch Teak , Buche , etc ....

Balsa ist mir einfach zu weich und muß daher auch mit saugenden Lacken mehrfach imprägniert werden , so das es an der Oberfläche härter wird . 
Andere Hölzer bedürfen zwar auch einer Behandlung , jedoch nicht so intensiv wie Balsa , außerdem hat man bei der Ösengestaltung mehr Freiraum , in Balsa hält eigentlich nur ein durchgehendes Drahtgestell zuverlässig . 

                                Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also, ich mag mittlerweile Balsa doch ganz gerne, mit ordentlich epoxid drüber wird das auch stabil.

ich habe letzthin in einem Bauhaus-baumarkt 1 m 30x30 für glaube ich 9 Euro erstanden, doch recht teuer, vor allem weil ich Abachireste bei dem Schreiner meines Vertrauens für umsonst bekomme. Das sind dann Latten von alten Saunabänken, super zu bearbeiten und auch nicht schwerer als Balsa.

meine ersten Balsa Wobbs habe ich oft zu wenig ausgebleibt, da ich sonst Abachi gewöhnt war. Schon erstaunlich, welche Bleimengen in einen 15cm hechtwobbler aus Balsa reinmüssen, damit der nicht wie ein Korken nach oben schießt! #6


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Diese Erfahrung mit dem Ausbleien hab' ich auch gemacht , hatte 'mal 'n Rohling aus Balsa geschenkt bekommen , ca. 15 cm , fand ich echt nervig , den vor'm Grundieren zig-mal einzupinseln , damit die Oberfläche härter wird , und dann hat das Teil noch eine nach der anderen meiner 6 gr. Bleioliven geschluckt !

Nee , Balsa ist echt nich' mein Ding , wie gesagt , nur für Kleinstwobbler , wegen des Auftriebs !


Gruß , diemai


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich hab vor so die meisten Wobbler bis 5 cm zu bauen um die Forellen zu ärgern.
Für den Rhein würde ich dann auch mehr zu Abachi tendieren.
Könnt Ihr mir mal einen vergleich geben wie hart das Abachi ist, und ist es noch mit dem normalen Katter oder Skalpell zu bearbeiten???


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Raubfisch-Angler:
Abachi ist zwar sehr weich, aber auch recht spröde, mit dem Cutter dürfte es nicht so gut gehen, hab ich aber noch nicht versucht. 
Ich nehme eine grobe Raspel und arbeite mich dann langsam vor. Wichtig ist nur die ständige Kontrolle wegen der Seitengleichkeit. Dennoch muss ich zugeben, dass ich auch hin und wieder mal einen Rohling verschnitze bzw. verraspel, der wander dann als Anschürholz zum Räuchervorrat. :vik:


----------



## Franky08 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
wo bekommt ihr eigentlich die kleinen Sprengringe her (zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis)? Ich suche schon länger danach, find aber nix.


----------



## ankaro (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey 
ich denke ich werde wohl auch den teuren Preis zahlen müssen, da ich überall
in meiner Umgebung nach Balsa-holz suchte jedoch nichts fand.
Also muss ich wohl auch im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Link kann ich dir schicken...


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raubfisch Angler

Also , Kohlmeise liegt voll richtig , für's grobe Bearbeiten von Abachi nimmst du 'ne Raspel , zum Glätten immer feiner werdendes Schmirgelpapier .

Eine sogenannte Schmirgelfeile leistet dabei gute Dienste , habe ich weiter oben glaubich schon 'drüber geschrieben .

Beim Raspeln darauf achten , das genügend Schleifaufmaß bleibt , die schafft ganz schön was weg und macht eine sehr rauhe Oberfläche(Gottseidank gibt's ja Holzkitt !) .

Ich arbeite allerdings kaum mehr mit Handwerkzeugen(außer Schmirgelfeile und Schmirgelpapier) , schleife alles am Schleifteller(40er Körnung) grob vor , dann verrunde ich mit 'm "Dremel" und Schleifwalze , erst dann wird "Hand angelegt" . Geht einfach schneller so !


@ Franky08

Also , ich bestelle mir mein Zeugs aus USA , selbst wenn Versand(Land/See) und Steuern 'drauf kommen , ist's immer noch billiger !
Guckst du http://www.mooreslures.com !


Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diemai:  _Ich arbeite allerdings kaum mehr mit Handwerkzeugen

_Na ja, ich kann ja auch jederzeit in ner Schreinerwerkstatt tätig werden, wenn ich will. Mache ich auch zum Ausschneiden der Profile und Sägen des Schlitzes. 
Packe allerdings dann alles wieder ein und mache zuhause per Hand weiter. Ich arbeite dann auch genauer und mit mehr Gefühl, bilde ich mir wenigstens ein. 
Aber ein Dremel ist ja eigentlich auch ein Handwerkzeug...
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal den Online Shop wo bis jetzt am billigsten ist, nur nicht beim Versand vom Stuhl fallen.

http://www.balsawood.de/index.de.htm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Raubfischangler:

also der preis in deinem Shop ist echt o.k., versand 8 Euro finde ich auch nicht so schlimm. Musst halt gleich Vorrat kaufen! #h


----------



## Bobster (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
das "verbleien" meiner "Kollektion" stellt mich noch nicht richtig zufrieden.
Das quetschen und abschneiden um die richtige Größe
zu erhalten finde ich noch nicht optimal.
Bitte beachten, ich rede von der Größe-nicht vom Gewicht !
Ein Material welches fließt ohne es zu schmelzen, also
sehr schwer und feinkörnig ist, würde den Anforderungen entsprechen. 
Zur Zeit experimentiere ich ein wenig mit Sand herum.
Erste Ergebnisse habe ich eventuell dieses WE.
Desweiteren würde mich sehr "feinkörniger Schrot"
ineressieren. An denselbigen ist wohl nur unter größter
Gefahr heran zukommen ;+
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es so etwas wie 
"Eisensand" oder sehr fein gemahlene Eisenspäne gibt ?
Hat jemand in dieser Richtung schon experimentiert oder
Erfahrungen - Vorschläge ?

Nein !!!! 
|kopfkrat
Goldstaub ist keine alternative für mich.

Bobster


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bobster

Warum stellt du dir keine Bleispäne selbst her ?

Einen Bleiklumpen in den Schraubstock , 'ne  30 bis 40 cm Riesen-Schruppfeile und auf geht's ! 
Untergelegtes Papier fängt die Späne auf !

Hatte das mal gemacht , um die Späne in sogenannte "Reparaturknete" einzukneten , habe daraus eigenschwere Blinker gebaut , das Zeug härtet ziehmlich schnell recht hart aus .

                             Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Bobster (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Yep !
Danke-hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen
und werde es mal ausprobieren.

'hatte nur gehofft ich würde ohne 
Anstrengung (Arbeit !) #d
und schlechtem Gewissen (Blei !) #t
aus der Nummer kommen |rolleyes


Bobster


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bobster

Hahaha , wenn man Stahl zu feilen gewohnt ist ,  ist Blei wie Butter|supergri !

10 - 15 gr. dauern nur wenige Minuten , wenn überhaupt , aber die Feile muß groß und grob sein !

                                             Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

füe alle "faulen", aber auch zum experimentieren.

ich habe ein fläschlein bronzepulver aus dem bastelgeschäft. wenn ich davon etwas ins epoxy reinrühre entsteht eine schillernde, schwere epoxy-masse. hat hübsche matallic-effekte und gibt eine außergewöhnliche gewichtsverteilung, nämlich außen. dadurch kippen insbesondere jerks besonders leicht. denn der "kielballast", der bei booten fürs stabilisieren sorgt, fehlt ja.

natürlich braucht ein balsa-wobb noch zusätzlich blei, ich will ja keine 2mm bronze-epoxyd draufhauen.

wers mag, probierts aus. 

hab leider kein foto zur hand, aber der metallic-effekt kommt eh nicht rüber auf dem foto


----------



## Bobster (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.....das man Tip !

Gleich mal in den Baumarkt

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

an alle die das Buch von Hans Nordin ihr eigen nennen:
#6

Probiert mal das "Stormörten"-Modell aus, habe gestern beim Schleppen nen kugelrunden 69 er Hecht darauf gefangen.  

Das Modell ist so ganz anders als normale Tiefläufer. 
Sehr hochrückig und schmal im Profil. Nicht ganz einfach auszubleien, aber in Verbindung mit der großen Schaufel führt es dazu, dass der Köder in 8 Metern Tiefe auch bei langsamster Führung sachte hin und her schlägt. Nix für hektische Hechte also.

Andere Modelle, die mir aus dem Buch sehr gut gefallen, sind:
PN-Kid, Predator, Pankan, momentan probiere ich mich an einem 30cm Magnum Wobbler, mit Schaufel 40 cm, weiß bloß noch nicht, wie ich
1. den genau ausbleien soll
2. das größere Problem: wie ich da Epoxi drüber bekomme, denn diese Lange überfordert mein selbstgebautes Karusell (danke für den Tipp: Pelznase!!! #6)

Welche Modelle von Nordin habt ihr nachgebaut, welche gefallen euch, welche nicht?

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Habe auch einige Modelle dort nachgebaut , habe aber auch eher die Skizzen in dem Buch dazu verwendet , andere Kreationen(andere Schaufel , anderer Körperquerschnitt , usw .)zu bauen .
Reine Nachbauten strikt nach Plan habe ich eher weniger gemacht  , einige "PN-Kid" , je 1 X "Pankan" und "Stormörten" und wohl noch einige andere .

Habe unter Anderem jedoch die beschriebene Methode mit der angeschraubten Alu-Tauchschaufel für viele eigene Modelle oder Kopien anderer Marken-Wobbler(die nicht im Buch beschrieben sind) übernommen , so habe ich einige eigene Wobs der Art "Cisco Kid" oder auch "DepthRaider"(sind ähnlich)gebaut , auf das erste Modell dieser Sorte ging vor Jahren mein PB Hecht von 1,17 Meter !

Also , Basteln lohnt sich , lol !

                                         Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@demai

ich mache es im Prinzip auch so, nur nicht so genau nachbauen ist die Devise. Bei kompletten Eigenbauten komme ich aber immer mehr von Lexan, Macrolon und Konsorten als Schaufelmaterial ab und nutze wieder mehr Alu. ich kann dort einfach mehr einstellen und bin nicht nur aufs Verbiegen der Kopföse angewiesen.

Hat jemand schonmal eine Aluschaufel farbig lackiert? Hält eine dünne lackschicht auf Alu? Werde ich demnächst mal testen, Schaufel in der Grundfarbe des Wobs, mit einer Schicht Klarlack versiegeln.


Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Wobblerschaufeln habe ich noch nicht bemalt , aber viele selbstgebaute Blinker und Spinnerblätter(nur V2A) aus Kupfer , Messing und V2A .

Habe entsprechende Flächen immer auf der Arbeit feingestrahlt(Stahldrahtbürste oder gröberes Schmirgelpapier tut's aber auch) , damit die Oxidschicht 'runterkommt und die Farbe besser hält(hatte 'mal versucht , bei einem Blatt die Farbe wieder zu entfernen , mußte mit der Maschinendrahtbürste ganz schön drücken , bis was abging ! ) .

Danach 2X grundieren(Pinsel) , noch 2X mit Spraydose , dann mit Spraydosen und/oder Modellbaufarben(Humbrol , Revell) farblich gestaltet , nur matte Farben , die trocknen schneller .

Als Abschlußlack nehme ich zunächst 'mal 2X Acryl-Klarlack(schützt die Farbschichten , besonders Metallic , vor eventuell nicht kompatiblen Epoxy oder anderen Klarlacken) , danach lackiere ich mind. 3X mit 2K-Lack von http://www.hakuma.de , der ergibt dünne , aber harte Schichten .

Natürlich bricht die Farbschicht an kleineren Stellen an den Kanten bei Grundberührung mit der Zeit weg , aber ich bin doch positiv überrascht von der Haltbarkeit der Schichten !

Auch schützt Epoxy , oder 2K-Lack die Farbschichten bei Berührung mit Gummiködern(Weichmacher) !

Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe seit langem mal wieder mit Kiefernholz gearbeitet.
Alles erstmal grob mit dem Taschenmesser geschnitzt und dann mit unterschiedlichen Schleifpapieren glatt gemacht. Dabei ist jetzt schon darauf zu achten, daß die Nut schön mittig angeordnet ist. Ich säge sie vor dem Schnitzen bereits mit dem Fuchsschwanz in den Holzblock|bla:


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Augen, Maulspalte und die Kiemen werden mit Bleistift vorgezeichnet und dann ausgeschnitzt. Unregelmäßigkeiten kann man noch etwas glatt schleifen. Danach habe ich die Ösen eingesetzt und eine gedengelte Kupferschaufel und natürlich das Blei zum "auswuchten". Mit der Zange kann ich jetzt den Körper gut greifen und in den Schnellschleifgrund tauchen. Ist dieser fest können die "Pickel" weggeschliffen werden. Bereits vor dem dem Grundieren und Bemalen versiegel ich die Schaufel und die Ösen mit Flüssiglatex damit ich die Farbe anschließend nicht mühsam entfernen muß (flüssiger Maskierfilm)


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bis der Lack getrocknet ist, habe ich mal eben schnell ein paar Styrodurwobbler als Test gemacht. Ich habe hier versucht die Kiemenkontour zu prägen. Leider sieht man das nacht dem Epoxyüberzug nicht mehr weil der alles zusetzt. Weiß hier jemand Rat? 

Die Bemalung habe ich mit stinknormaler Pelikantusche gemacht. Sie wir ja durch den Kunststoff gesichert.:m


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich ziehe wie immer meinen imaginären hut. chapeau,  chapeau !


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh danka danke. Ich stelle dann die Tage die fertigen Wobbler hier ein


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Geile Teile , die du da baust:m !

Für dein Problem , das das Epoxy die geschnitzten Konturen zusetzt , habe ich eigentlich nur die Lösung , die Köder dünner zu lackieren , ich benutze 2K-Lack und Epoxy , wovon ich je 2 Schichten aufpinsele .

Ich vermute 'mal , das du ein Köderrad zum Trocknen und für den gleichmäßigen Verlauf des Schlußlackes benutzt #c! 

Die Lacke , die ich benutze , ziehen recht schnell an , nur bei dem Epoxy muß ich zwei ,-dreimal von Kopf auf Schwanz umhängen , nach 'ner guten halben Stunde fließt nichts mehr , da dünn aufgetragen .

Ein Köderrad habe ich nicht !

Allerdings wird die Oberfläche so auch nicht so glatt !

Das mit dem Flüssig-Latex hört sich interressant an , wo gibt's dieses Zeug , wie teuer ist's und lässt es sich leicht verarbeiten und auch wieder entfernen ? 

Könnte mir eventuell 'n Haufen Arbeit sparen , besonders nützlich könnte es bei den Scharnieren von Swimbaits werden !

Wäre schön , wenn du mir Auskunft geben könntest .

                             Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bondex

also um Konturen herauszuarbeiten, kommst du um eine dünne Lackierung glaube ich nicht herum. 
Da bietet sich zunächst die oft geschmähte Leinöl / Terpentin Kur nach Nordin an. Wenn dann tatächlich mal ein Hechtzahn ins Holz gehen sollte, macht das wirklich nix. Der Wob quillt nicht auf und Risse gibts auch nicht!
:m

Außerdem hat ein Wobbler, bei dem die Maserung des Holzes nur durch wenige Schichten Lack verdeckt wird, auch optisch seinen Reiz, vorausgesetzt man hat sauber geschnitzt. Hast du ja auch, wirklich a la boneur!!!

Lediglich bei Balsa Wobblern empfinde ich eine Epoxidpanzerung als "Muss", alleine schon aus Stabilitätsgründen.

Also: Ich tät die Behandlung machen und dann noch 2-3 Schichten Klarsprühlack. Vom Pinsel aufgetragener Lack würde glaube ich die Schnitzereien auch wieder zudecken.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal was ganz anderes:
Was ist eigentlich mit *buggs,
*dem Urvater dieses Monsterthreads?

_Buggs, melde dich!!!_


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise 

Die Leinöl/Terpentin-Methode aus Hans Nordin's Buch zum Imprägnieren wende ich nur noch exclusiv bei Abachiholz an , alle anderen Hölzer tauche ich nur 2 X innerhalb gut 24 std. in normalem , flüssigen Holzschutzmittel .

Balsa bekommt gar keine Imprägnierung , sondern nur einige einsaugende , harte Lackschichten(benutze ich eh' kaum) .

Hatte schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Leinöl gemacht , Kiefernholz ist mir später gerissen , Lindenholz verlor sehr viel Auftrieb , etc ....!

Selbst bei Abachi-Wobblern vergilbten nach einiger Zeit hellere Farben , da anscheinend die Imprägnierung mit den von mir verwendeten lösungsmittelhaltigen Sprayfarben reagiert !

Seit einiger Zeit lackiere ich daher meine Wobs daher zuerst mit zwei Schichten Acryl-Klarlack , dann 2X mit Acryl-Grundierung , dann erst Sprüh,-und Modellbaufarben !

Früher nahm ich auch lösungsmittelhaltigen Klarlack und Grundierung !

Ich hoffe , das so die Imprägnierung nicht mehr die Farben beeinflusst , am Besten wäre natürlich , man arbeitet ausschließlich mit Acrylfarben , aber dann müsste ich das ganze "System" umstellen , was 'ne Stange Geld kosten würde !

                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:
_Ich hoffe , das so die Imprägnierung nicht mehr die Farben beeinflusst , am Besten wäre natürlich , man arbeitet ausschließlich mit Acrylfarben , aber dann müsste ich das ganze "System" umstellen , was 'ne Stange Geld kosten würde !_

warum soll das ne Stange Geld kosten?

So ein Minitopf Acrylfarbe aus dem Bastelbedarf kostet so 1,70 Euro. Mit 10 verschiedenen farben kommst du sehr, sehr weit und mischen kannst ja auch noch.
Habe selbst endlich eine Acryl-effektfarbe Perlmutt entdeckt, die nehme ich jetzt meist nach einer Grundierungsschicht Weiß zum erneuten Grundieren. 

Tip zum  Umgang mit Acrylfarben: Immer noch verdünnen, gerade wenn Übergänge und Schattierungen anstehen. Außerdem trocknen unverdünnte Acrylfarben viel zu schnell.

:vik:

Ich nehme nur Acryl, vor allem weil ich da kein Gestinke vom Pinselreiniger in der Wohnung habe und beim Reinigen lediglich Wasser benötige.


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Hahaha , hatte gerechnet , wenn ich meine ca. 20 Sprayfarben und ca. 40 Modellbaufarben alle auf 'mal ersetzen müßte , lol :q!

Gibt's überhaupt Acryl als Spray ? Im Baumarkt bei uns jedenfalls nicht , aber diese kleinen Gläser mit Acrylfarben haben die , kosten 'glaubich' 1,99 € ?

Aber das mit dem Verdünnen und Mischen hört sich interressant an , danke für den Tip !

Obwohl  das Bemalen mit dem Pinsel von größeren Ködern 13 bis 18 cm wohl doch recht lange dauert , zumindesten 1 bis 2 Grundfarben sprühe ich daher gerne !

Airbrush habe ich nicht , da ich denke , das das ständige Säubern der Farbbehälter und Düsen viel Zeit kostet;+ .

Bei LIDL gabs neulich 'mal so'ne Grundausstattung mit Acrylfarben , Palette , Pinsel , usw . , hätt' ich 'mal........#c !

Ich lege sowieso mehr Wert auf ein gutes oder ungewöhnliches Köderdesign als auf eine erstklassige Bemalung(traurig , aber wahr !) .

               Gruß , diemai


----------



## fish - hunter (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an alle,

meine Frage betrifft zwar nicht die Feinheiten von verschiedenen Lacken, trotzdem bin ich sicher ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe einen Wobbler gebaut, und auch bereits eine Skizze für die Schaufel angefertigt. 
Jetzt habe ich aber Schwierigkeiten bei der Materialwahl der Ösen und Schaufel.
Verwendet ihr rostfreien Stahldraht für eure Ösen? Wenn nein, welche Alternativen gibt es?
Was wäre am besten für die Schaufel geeignet? Ich bin von Alluminiumblech nicht sehr begeistert, es sollte also transparent sein, oder mindestens weiß.
Heute Abend stell ich die Bilder vom Grundgerüst des Wobblers ein.

Danke inzwischen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:

Ich benutze Sprayfarben nur zum Grundieren bzw. für die jeweilige Grundfarbe des Wobblers. Ansonsten arbeite ich nur mit Pinsel! 

Am besten lassen sich ganz feine Abstufungen mit stark verdünntem Acryllack anfertigen. Besonders gute Übergänge bekommst du hin, wenn du auf Effektacryllack wie besagtem perlmutt malst, da diese Lacke sehr glatt sind. Flächig kann man auf ihnen nicht sehr gut malen, da die Farbe schlecht hält, aber dieser Nachteil ist bei "gewollten" transparenten Anstrichen eigentlich ein Vorteil.
#6

(Ich verspreche hoch und heilig, demnächst eine Kamera aufzutreiben und mal ein paar gepinselte Wobbs zu posten).
:vik:

Mischen tu ich die Farben eigentlich immer, da mir die erwerbbaren Grundfarben oftmals zu plakativ sind und ich gerne mit grau-grün, okker oder anderen Mischfarben arbeite.
Noch ein Tip: die kleinen Gläschen aus dem Baumarkt sind optimal und besser zu händeln als große Tuben, die es oft bei Tchibo, Lidl und so weiter gibt. Da kommt prinzipiell viel zu viel raus, und dicker ist die Farbe meist auch noch.

Ich habe auch mal Ölfarbe probiert. Na ja, war nicht schlecht, da du damit Schlieren usw. sehr gut herstellen kannst. Das Zeug erfordert aber einige vorsichtig aufgetragene Schichten Epoxid, da Ölfarbe nicht richtig trocknet. 


Fisch-hunter:

kommt alles aufs Holz an. Wenn du Balsa verwendest, brauchst du ein Drahtgerüst mit gebogenen Ösen. Gibts auch in Niro in jedem Baumarkt.
Für fast jedes anderes Holz kannst du auch Schraubösen verwenden, die du zusätzlich gut einkleben musst. (z.B. mit Uhu Schnellfest). 

Bezüglich der Schaufel kann ich dir zu Alu raten (aber willst du ja nicht) oder zu Polycarbonat-Kunststoff in 2-3mm (Handelsname Makrolon, Lexan usw.), der absolut transparent ist 
Ich persönlich nehme beides, finde aber Alu leichter und vor allem sauberer zu bearbeiten. Der Riesenvorteil von Alu ist aber die gute Biegsamkeit, so dass du einen nicht so tollen Lauf wunderbar korrigieren kannst. 
Zu Ösen und Schaufeln findest du aber super viel im Thread. Bei speziellen Fragen immer wieder gerne!!!!
#6


----------



## fish - hunter (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo, 

wie angekündigt meine Konstruktion.|rolleyes Es fehlen die wichtigsten Teile, eines davon ist die Schaufel, hab mich doch zu Alluminium überreden lassen. Jetz wollte ich aber von euch Profis einen Tip zur Länge und ungefährer Form der Schaufel. 
Das Teil ist 13,5 cm lang und wiegt bereits jetzt, durch das schwere Eichenholz 44 g. Brauch ich da noch Gewicht im vorderen Teil oder genügt der Unterschied durch die Form?
Wie lang empfehlt ihr die Schaufel, rund, vorne grade, gebogen oder flach? 
Ist der Winkel in dem ich den Einschnitt gemacht habe ok, oder sollte der größer sein?

Danke schon mal für eure Tips:q


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Vielen , vielen Dank für deine weiteren Tips wegen der Acrylfarbe:vik: , sollte ich wirklich 'mal versuchen , wollte sowieso weniger Spraydosen benutzen , da die ziehmlich teuer sind .

Halt nur zum Grundieren und als Basiston .

@ fish - hunter

Also , ich denke , das dein Wobbler wohl ein Sinker wird , Eichenholz ist echt schwer und wird eigentlich , soweit ich weiß , nur von wenigen Bastlern benutzt , und wenn , dann mehr für größere Jerkbaits .

Auch lässt es sich schwerer bearbeiten .

Du solltest für Wobbler in Zukunft auf leichtere Hölzer zurückgreifen , so hast du viel mehr Raum für Experimente in puncto Schaufelform , Material und vor allen Dingen mit der Trimmung des Köders .

Als Ösendraht empfehle ich V2A Schweißdraht 0,8 bis 1,2 mm , je nach Größe des Wobs , es gibt hierzu keine wirkliche Alternative , außer speziellem "Luremaking Wire" , gibt's in Webshops für Köderbau , ist aber teurer als Schweißdraht und nur unwesentlich steifer .

In manchen dieser Shops bekommst du auch besondere Schraubösen für Holzköder , dann brauchst du gar keinen Draht .
Spart viel Arbeit , viele haben aber kein Vertrauen dazu , ich habe allerdings mit einem Schraubösen-Wobbler(Ösen eigeklebt) schon einen Hecht von 1,17 m gezogen , und da hat sich nichts gerührt !

Bei Welsen 1,4 m + wird's dann wohl aber eng , denke ich#c !

Ich frage mich , warum du deinen Wobbler schon bemalt hast , BEVOR das Drahtsystem 'drin ist ? Schaufel kann man danach einkleben , aber so hast du doch 'nen hässlichen Streifen am Bauch nachher|bigeyes !

Bohrungen für Trimmgewichte könnten auch noch dazu kommen .

Ich würde die Schaufel Ei-förmig bauen , wobei die dünnere Spitze des "Ei's" gerade abgeschnitten ist ! Dieses Ende kommt dann in den Schlitz .

Ich würde die breiteste Stelle der Schaufel auch etwas schmäler lassen als die größte Breite des Wob's , die Schaufel sollte nicht viel weiter herrausstehen als die größte Höhe des Körpers , maximal vielleicht um ca. 1/3 mehr ;+.

Je größer eine Schaufel ist(oder je weiter sie raussteht) , desto mehr tendiert der Wob zum Umschlagen(hängt aber auch mit dem Anstellwinkel der Schaufel und der Position der Schnuröse zusammen , ist alles tierisch kompliziert zu erklären) , was man mit entsprechendem Trimmgewicht im Bauch ausgleichen kann .

Da dein Wobbler aber wegen seinem Material schon wenig Auftrieb hat , kannst du kaum mehr Gewicht anbringen , ohne das er sinkt wie 'ne Bleiente !

Daher tendiere ich zu einer kleineren Schaufel ! 

Versuche sie zunächst nicht gleich einzukleben , keile sie nur mit Zahnstocher-Spitzen fest und teste den Wob in'ner Badewanne . Vorher aber provisorisch lackieren , damit er kein Wasser zieht dabei .

Merke dir bitte für zukünftige Wobbler , das je leichter das Holzmaterial ist , desto lebhafter läuft der Köder und je mehr Möglichkeiten hast du auch , einen sauberen Lauf "einzustellen" |rolleyes.

Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Bondex (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also dünner lackieren läuft bei Styrodur auch nicht. Vielleicht muß man erst mit Epoxy Panzern und dann die Feinheiten reinschleifen feilen oder Schnitze. Anschließend das geschliffene (Kratzer) Mit Klarlack glattlackieren.

Bei hartem Holz reicht mir dünnre Lack auch. Die Bilder werde ich demnächst hier einstellen wenn der Lack trocken ist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fish-hunter:

nachdem ich mich gerade vorm Bildschirm verbogen habe, um den Anstellwinkel der künftigen Schaufel herauszufinden, denke ich, dass 2 Möglichkeiten sinnvoll wären:

dein Wobbler wird so eine Mischung zwischen Tief- und Flachläufer werden. 
Ich würde im Gegensatz zu demai es mit einer für die Wobblergröße recht großen Schaufel probieren, Form so ungefähr wie ein Herz, schmales Ende in den Köder, da Eichenholz sooooo schwer ist, dass man wahrscheinlich schon einiges aufwenden muss, um es ordentlich in Bewegung zu bringen. Aber wie Demai schon sagte: Musst du halt testen.
Der Vorteil einer großen Schaufel ist zudem auch, dass du bei einem zu heftigen Laufverhalten auch eine komplett fertig montierte Schaufel noch kürzen kannst. Verlängern aber wird kompliziert!!!

Du hast den Schlitz sehr weit an der Nase gesägt. Da würde ich persönlich fast dazu tendieren, eine selbstgefertigte Drahtöse an der Schaufel anzubringen. Da muss aber die Schaufel wirklich bombenfest sitzen. Es spricht aber auch nichts dagegen, es mit einer Kopföse zu versuchen. 

Diese Grundlagensachen sind gar nicht so einfach zu erklären, fällt mir grad auf. 
Am besten kaufst du dir das Einsteigerbuch:
Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau von Hans Nordin, erstehbar bei E.... oder Amaz...... für nicht allzu teures Geld.

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, jetzt will ich Euch hier nicht zu lange auf die Folter spannen. Das hier sind die fertig lackierten Holzwobbler. Den 2-teiligen habe ich ohne Schaufel gelassen. Es ist ein langsam sinkender mit richtig krankem Laufverhalten. Er taumelt wie wild in alle möglichen Richtungen:vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wow, Bondex, sehr, sehr geil, die Teile.....
#6


----------



## Eugen 85 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich Euch hier nicht zu lange auf die Folter spannen. Das hier sind die fertig lackierten Holzwobbler. Den 2-teiligen habe ich ohne Schaufel gelassen. Es ist ein langsam sinkender mit richtig krankem Laufverhalten. Er taumelt wie wild in alle möglichen Richtungen:vik:


 
Das ist ja der Hammer... sehr, sehr schön... find die schöner als die, die es im Laden zu kaufen gibt... Was bist du denn von Beruf, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kohlmeise's Vorschlag zu fish - hunter's Eichenholz-Wobbler ist natürlich wesentlich intelligenter als meiner , eine große Schaufel kann man kürzen.........|bigeyes :q!

@ Bondex

Also ,  deine Wobs sehen ja geil aus , mit angeschnitzten Details , da bin ich noch nicht 'drauf gekommen |bigeyes!

Und solche detaillierte und realistische Bemalung........die Mühe mache ich mir auch nicht#c !



So , nachdem ich mich hier in letzter Zeit ein wenig beteiligt habe , möchte ich auch 'mal was von meinen Eigenbauten zeigen , die sind allesamt erst gestern fertig geworden .

                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schöne Teile, demai!
Vor allem von der Form her ungewöhnlich 
#6

Mal me Frage: 
wie kriegst du die Äuglein so schön rund hin?
Bei Nordin ist das ja mit Stempeln beschrieben, nur hat das bei mir noch nie hingehaut!

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Danke , das sind teilweise Nachbauten von sehr alten Modellen(die mit Alu-Schaufel) , US-Köder aus den 1920-30er Jahren .

Die Augen sind normale Klebeaugen , bestelle ich meistens aus USA !

So , bin erst heut' abend wieder da , gehe angeln...... !

                                      Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So gehts mir auch jetzt, ab zum Schleppen!!!!
#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bondex (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Eugen
Also gelernt/studitiert habe ich Grafik Design. Jetzt bin ich allerdings nur noch Künstler im Bereich darstellender Malerei.

@Diemai
Jau das habe ich vorher auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Es ist etwas Arbeit, und die Räuber interessiert es später bestimmt wenig wieviele Details die Wobbler haben. Also man kann das mal machen aber es muß auch nicht immer sein. Es war nur mal ein Versuch von mir ob ich das überhaupt kann...
Deine neuen Teile sind ja richtig geil. Besonders die Neonfarben sehen richtig schön aus. Was ist das für Farbe? Acryl? Revell?
Sind das Gußwobbler oder sind die geschnitzt?


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Die Wobbler mit Plasikschaufeln sind alle aus Abachiholz gesägt/geraspelt/geschliffen , mit Ausnahme des kleinen weiß/braunen Köders , der zusammen mit den beiden "Klassikern" mit Aluschaufeln abgebildet ist .

Diese drei kleineren Wobbler(alle drei ca. 55mm ohne Schaufeln) habe ich aus einem Besenstiel gedrechselt(leichtes Holz , heißt 'glaubich' Brasilkiefer ;+?) .

Gußwobbler mache ich keine , mir macht es wesentlich mehr Spaß , immer neue und verschiedene Formen aus Holz zu bauen , eine Massenproduktion EINES Modells(wie beim Gießen) ist mir eigentlich zuwider .
Nur gelegentlich mache ich von bestimmten Modellen auch mehrere Köder oder lege auch 'mal 'ne neue Kleinserie davon auf , das müssen dann aber schon bewährte Modelle sein , es haben sich bis jetzt nur eine gute Handvoll "Bringer" herauskristallisiert . 
Nicht nur Wobbler , sondern auch Oberflächenköder , Jerks und ebenso Blinker .

Das ich , wie hier zu sehen , auf Anhieb gleich drei Stück baue , und das als Prototyp , kommt echt selten vor , halt immer nach Laune|bigeyes !

Die Neonfarben sind stinknormale Sprayfarben aus'm Baumarkt(Kunstharz) , die müssen aber immer auf weiß aufgebracht werden , auch mehrmals , damit sie ordentlich decken .

                             Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Wobblerbauer,

mein Karusell, Marke Pelznase |wavey:steht kurz vor der 
"Wobblerübergabe". 
Ich möchte jedoch die Gelegenheit nutzen um einmal in die Runde zu fragen :
Wie sieht Euer Karusell aus ?
Hätten die "Profis" hier nicht einmal ein Bildchen dazu ?

Im Prinzip ist ja alles sehr einfach, ich denke mir aber, dass auch hier die Feinheiten im Detail zu suchen sind.
Wieviel Wobbler habt Ihr das so laufen ?
2-4-6 oder eventuell sogar mehr ?

Wie habt Ihr die Befestigung (Aufhängung) gelöst ?
Nehmt Ihr Zugfedern ?

Benutzt Ihr das Karusell nur zum verarbeiten des Epoxi Panzers oder auch zum Farb lackieren ?

Ist der rückwertige Teil des Karusells geschlossen ?
(Farb Spray Lackierung ?)

Fragen über Fragen - aber ein Bild erklärt mehr als 1000 Worte.

Danke

Bobster


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bobster

Ich benutze(habe) kein Köderkarusell , nur ein Aufhänge-Gestell , da die von mir z. Zt. verwendeten Schlußlacke relativ schnell anziehen(brauche nur ein- , bis dreimal die Enden umhängen während des Lackierens) .

Allerdings werden meine Lackschichten dann auch nicht so dick .

Habe vor einigen Tagen auf http://www.tackleunderground.com eine interessante Version gesehen , das Teil dort hat drei Scheiben anstatt der üblichen zwei Stück , alle auf der Mittelachse verstell- , und fixierbar , so kann man es gleichzeitig auf zwei Seiten "befüllen" , man kann bei entsprechender Einstellung auf diese Weise dann auch gleichzeitig sehr lange sowie auch kürzere Wobbler lackieren , ohne das man mega-lange Fixierhaken benutzen muß .

Sorry , mehr kann ich dir zum Thema nicht sagen , habe wiegesagt keins|bigeyes !

                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bobster:

hab mich bezüglich des Karussels auch vom Pelz inspirieren lassen. Funzt super.
#6

Zugfedern habe ich nicht, sondern normalen Draht, den ich in die Ösen einhänge. Am Karusell ist der Draht an Schraubösen befestigt.

Da ich die Schaufel schon vorm Epoxieren anbringe, bietet es sich auch an, diese mit Malerkrepp an einer großen Schrauböse zu befestigen. Das mache ich aber nur bei Modellen mit recht waagrechter Schaufel, da nur diese dann eingermaßen waagrecht im Karusell hängen.

Bemalen mach ich nur mit dem Köder in der Hand!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schau dir doch mal das Köderkarusell von Fliegenfisch auf Seite 317 an.

Hab mir von Ihm die Sache mit den Spannzangen abgeschaut, ist einfach ne klasse Idee.
Werd die Tage mal ein Bild von meinem Karusell  hochladen.


----------



## FrankWoerner (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meins sieht so aus.  demnächst fange ich auch wieder an habe denn ganzen Sommer über mein "Pulver" verschossen:vik:. brauch dringend neue für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## holle (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meins ist immer noch das alte. seite 137 post 2045.
miniwobbler passen auch rein. 
wenn man eine wobblerkette bildet (mit blumendraht wobbler an wobbler) und die bauchöse des mittigen wobblers auf der kette mit drahthaken und gummi an der achse fixiert sitzen die fest.


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...na, denn doch 'mal vielen Dank #h

Über Grillrost, Lampenschirm, Polyamidscheiben etc., 
ist alles dabei 

Dann stelle ich meine in den nächsten Tagen auch 
mal rein...damit alle etwas davon haben....

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein paar Wobbler, die in letzter Zeit fertig geworden sind oder bald fertigwerden.

Die drei mit Haken sind Balsawobbler von 11 - ca. 14 cm, Lauftiefe - ca. 5 Meter beim Schleppen, der grüne mit dem schwarzen Punkt läuft flacher so bei 2 Meter.
(Danke auch für die Inspiration an Pelznase)

der fertig bemalte und noch unlackierte Wobbler ist aus Abachi und wird mit Schraubösen sowie einer Öse an der Schaufel versehen. Er ist dem Stormörten-Modell von Hans Nordin nachempfunden und ca. 16 cm lang. 

Der Rohling ist ebenfalls aus Abachi und soll demnächst die Omas unter den Hechten ärgern. Das Modell ist bei Nordin eigentlich ohne zusätzliche Bebleiung beschrieben, was ich mir aber so nicht ganz vorstellen kann. Auf jeden Fall sollte er ordentlich Tiefgang haben. Mal sehen...

Bemalung erfolgte mit Pinsel und Acrylfarbe. Schutzlack 3-6 Schichten Epoxid.
















LG, Kohlmeise


----------



## diemai (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Also , ich muß sagen ,  mir gefällt dein Baustil #6!

Haha , du hast es aber irgendwie mit Streifen , gehen die bei dir so auf Barsch ab ?

Schöne Teile :vik:!

                             Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Demai,

Hast schon recht, bin gerade wirklich etwas im Streifenwahn.
:vik:

habe aber gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, vor allem, weil ich unter anderem an Talsperren fische, die einen Riesen Barschbestand aufweisen
#6

Aber einige "nackige" Wobs sind schon in Vorbereitung....

LG Kohlmeise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Wunderschöne Exemplare. Was - du hast die mit Pinsel und Acryl bemalt? Ich hätte jetzt auf Airbrush getippt weil die so super sind. Mir ist es immer ein Rätsel, wie manche die schönen Übergänge so super hinbekommen. Bei mir klappt das nie so richtig. Aber ich werde mich nochmal an die Werkbank setzen und wenn mal ein schöner herauskommt, werde ich ihn auch reinstellen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na ja, wunderschön ist was anderes. Guckst du mal auf die HP von der Pelznase, da stinkt keiner so schnell an...

Ne, aber Pinselbemalung hat eigentlich nur ein Geheimnis. Minimalste Farbmengen verwenden, am besten funktioniert es mit den Übergängen, wenn der Pinsel nur auf Druck Farbe abgibt.

Das hat dann weniger etwas mit Bemalung, sondern eher mit "Bereibung" (igitt, wie hört sich denn das an???) zu tun. |supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Na ja, wunderschön ist was anderes.



Im vergleich zu meinen, sind die "Wunderschön".



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Guckst du mal auf die HP von der Pelznase, da stinkt keiner so schnell an...



Ich kenne Pelznase. Seine MEISTEROBJEKTE sind einfach genial. Ich habe schon viele seiner Exemplare gesehen und bin immer begeistert gewesen.




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ne, aber Pinselbemalung hat eigentlich nur ein Geheimnis. Minimalste Farbmengen verwenden, am besten funktioniert es mit den Übergängen, wenn der Pinsel nur auf Druck Farbe abgibt.



Danke. Ich weis. Ich habe auch das Buch von Hans Nordin, aber es will einfach nicht so funktionieren, wie ich dies gerne hätte. Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben. Irgentwann werden meine Wobbler auch noch was. - Bestimmt.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier nun entlich mein Köderkarusell.

Sorry für die schlechte Qualli des Bildes, war mit der Handycam geschossen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raubfisch Angler: Sieht sehr gut gearbeitet aus. Ich habe zwar selber noch keines gebaut, aber werde dies demnächst auch mal machen. 
Hast du auch so ein Diskokugelmotor von Conrad o.ä.?
Das Boschprofil gefällt mir besonders. Sieht echt professionell aus.

Da habe ich eher ein kleines Problem. Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen alten Hähnchendrehmotor. Der hat die Maße 40x5x2cm (so in etwa). Den habe ich im Keller gefunden und wegschmeißen will ich den nicht. Den Zweck würde er ja erfüllen, aber er ist halt ein wenig groß. Mal sehen. Wenn mein Köderkarusell™ fertig ist, werde ich ein bild reinstellen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich Euch hier nicht zu lange auf die Folter spannen. Das hier sind die fertig lackierten Holzwobbler. Den 2-teiligen habe ich ohne Schaufel gelassen. Es ist ein langsam sinkender mit richtig krankem Laufverhalten. Er taumelt wie wild in alle möglichen Richtungen:vik:


 Bin wieder mal begeistert, besonders der erste Wobbler (Weissfischimitat) sieht unglaublich toll aus!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, danke,

also den Motor habe ich von eba..., hatte 6,00 € gekostet, und hat die optimale geschwindigkeit.

Das einzigste was bis jetzt noch ein manko ist ist die Spannweite von knappen 200 mm.
OK zur zeit mach ich noch nicht so große Wobbler, aber das wird bei gelegenheit noch erweitert.

DIe Profile sind genial für so Sachen, den Einstellmöglichkeiten sind fast keine grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann mir irgend jemand sagen, warum ich jeden herbst, wenn das flachwasserleben langsam erstirbt, gigantische frösch, lurche und ähnliches getier baue? sehnsucht nach dem frühjahr? brauche ich professionelle hilfe?


----------



## diemai (1. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Also , wenn ich Hecht wäre , würde ich den beißen...........DIESER GESICHTSAUSDRUCK.......|uhoh:#d|uhoh:#d!

Echt coole Köder-Idee !

Das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt !

                                              Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch ich habe heute den letzten Schulferientag sinnvoll genutzt und habe ein Köderkarussell gebaut. |stolz:

Hier das Ergebniss:

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4651/pb0200271gg9.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/pb0200271gg9.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img241.*ih.us/img241/4268/pb0200381er6.jpg
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/pb0200381er6.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/1971/pb0200321nl7.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/pb0200321nl7.jpg/1/w640.png


Das Einzigste, was nicht ganz geklappt hat, war die Geschwindigkeit des Motors. Der läuft ein bisschen schneller als ein Diskokugelmotor. Mein Motor macht pro Sekunde fast eine Umdrehung. Ist ein bisschen schnell, aber ich denke mal das es geht. Ich hatte halt nur den Motor zu Hause herumliegen und extra einen kaufen wollte ich jetzt nicht, wenn der andere dafür verstaubt.
In der nächsten Woche werde ich mal einen Test machen, ob das Epoxy auf dem Wobbler bleibt, oder ob aus dem Wobblerkarusell eine Wobblerschleuder wird und ich dann das Epoxy von den Wänden kratzen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sieht hervorragend aus!!!
#6#6#6

denke schon, dass das funktioniert, zur Not kannst es ja auch noch übersetzen bzw. ein Spanferkel damit grillen!!!



meines sieht ganz ähnlich aus. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, jeweils nur einen Wobbler drauf laufen zu lassen, da mir das ansonsten zu viel Getropfe ist und in Arbeit ausartet.

Manche epoxieren bei laufendem Karussell. Ich mach es lieber bei stehendem: Flanke - Karusell aus - Bauch  - aus - Flanke - aus - und Rücken.

Werde demnächst auch eine Schalter zwischenmachen, da das ständige Stecker raus und rein doch nervt.

Kohlmeise :q


----------



## maesox (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3 


Respekt!! Das Karusell ist dir wirklich gut gelungen! Es sieht toll aus!!


@all

Ihr habt wirlich schöne Wobbs gebaut!!! Hut ab!!!!

Da es bei meinen langsam aber sicher ans Lackieren geht,schwirren mir so viele Dinge durch den Kopf.

Werde mit Airbrush zu Werke gehen. Deshalb wirds Zeit,daß ich mich nach geeignetem Lack umsehe.
Beginnen möchte ich mit stark verdünnten Revellfarben.

Bin wirklich gespannt|rolleyes Gefangen haben sie schon im Rohzustand aber das Auge angelt bekanntlich auch mit

Hier im Rohzustand mit eingeklebtem Auge (ich konnte es nicht lassen|rolleyes)

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/3976/eigenbaujerkwz1.jpg


Den Thread werde ich natürlich weiterhin im Auge behalten#6
Werde mich wieder melden,sobald ich einen Schritt weiter bin!


Viele Grüße u macht weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matze



TL
Matze


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sieht hervorragend aus!!!





maesox schrieb:


> Respekt!! Das Karusell ist dir wirklich gut gelungen! Es sieht toll aus!!


 
Erst mal Danke für all das Lob. (Hatte auch ein bisschen techn. Hilfe von meinem Vater bei der Sache)



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> zur Not kannst es ja auch noch übersetzen



Ich habe in der Tat zwei Übersetzungen in dem kleinen Getriebe, das man auf dem Bild (hoffe ich) gut sehen kann. Die langsamere Übersetzung macht fast eine Umdrehung pro Sekunde. Die andere fast Anderthalb.
Ich muss es einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## diemai (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ maesox

Also , auf die verdünnten Revellfarben bin ich gespannt , benutze die auch , allerdings unverdünnt mit Pinsel , habe kein Airbrush !

Ich weiß aber , das wohl die meisten Brusher Acrylfarben benutzen .

Dein Wob sieht auch ohne Farbe gut aus , aber alle Gießlinge gleich , wird ja auf die Dauer auch langweilig !

                      Gruß , diemai


----------



## maesox (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mag sein

Habe schon genug selbst geschnitzt - wie übrigens den Rohling für diese Form auch!!

Für die Farbexperimente brauch ich einige u da tu ich mir mit Gießen leichter,bzw habe ich schneller mehrere Wobs zur verfügung.

Glaube nicht daß es bei dieser einen Form bleibt - habe noch so einige sachen im Kopf|rolleyes
Diese Form in den Maßen wollte ich eben,da ich sowas nicht im Handel bekomme. Also beschloß ich mir selbst welche zu machen.#c

Es gibt eine Twitch u eine Jerkvariante.





TL
Matze


----------



## Bobster (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3
Wobbler-Karusell
Sehr schön - Gute Arbeit #6

Wie willst Du die Wobbler an den Hakenschrauben
befestigen ?
Mit Blumendraht ?

Bobster


----------



## flexxxone (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Moin,

bin auch mal wieder da... |wavey:

nachdem ich im Moment nicht so oft zum angeln "darf"  (so'ne Ehe bringt eben auch Opfer mit sich )
...
und der Rutenbau ins stocken geraten ist mangels Teile und Werkzeuge...

bin ich nun mal wieder am Wobblinge basteln...

der 'lil Pinky' ist mittlerweile ein 'lil dreckig blaßgrau' geworden
...
offensichtlich, ist die 'billig 2-K Kleber' Schicht nicht wirklich UV beständig... zumindest lässt sie die Farben darunter ausbleichen.

Was macht Ihr um die Farben zu erhalten, bzw. habt Ihr die Probleme auch, dass Euch die Farben ausbleichen?

Ich bin gerade dabei, ein paar MeFo Wobbler zu basteln... und am Meer ist die UV Belastung ja bekanntlich noch ein wenig stärker... wär schade, wenn die Farben verloren gehen.

Meint Ihr so'n Fixativ würde helfen? Verträgt sich das dann mit ner Epox-Schicht?

Servus
flexxx


----------



## maesox (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so weit bin ich noch gar nicht !|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ flexxxone

Behandle meine Abachi-Wobs(nur dieses Material)mit der Leinsamenöl/Terpentin-Methode aus Hans Nordins Buch .

Dadurch vergilben helle Farben auf solchen Wobblern mit der Zeit auch ! 
Ich denke , das eine Reaktion mit dem lösungsmittelhaltigem Klarlack unter der Grundierung und eben dieser(auch lösungsmittelhaltig)erfolgt ;+?

Striche jetzt meine Wobs für erste Tests und zum Ausbleien vorm Grundieren mit Acrylklarlack ein , ebenso später mit Acrylgrundierung , zum Bemalen habe ich allerdings noch lösungsmittelhaltige Spray,-und Modellbaufarben .

Seit dem ist auch kein Vergilben mehr aufgetreten , der Wechsel ist allerdings erst ca. ein Jahr her .... 'mal abwarten !

                                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> Wobbler-Karusell
> Sehr schön - Gute Arbeit #6
> 
> ...



Danke|stolz:!

Ja, an den Ringschrauben an dem Köderkarussell will ich die Wobbler mit Hilfe von Draht an den Ösen des Wobblers festmachen.

EDIT: Es wäre auch möglich mit Hilfe von klienen Gummis die Wobbler an den Ösen festzumachen. Man müsste die Wobbler an den Ösen mit Hilfe von kleinen S-Häkchen oder Vergleichbarem an den Ringschrauben einhängen. Wäre vielleicht besser als mit Draht


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

flexxxone:
_offensichtlich, ist die 'billig 2-K Kleber' Schicht nicht wirklich UV beständig... zumindest lässt sie die Farben darunter ausbleichen.
_ 
Wenn du den UHU Schnellfest benutzt, kann ich das nur bestätigen. Das Zeug ist zum einen schweineteuer und halt ein Kleber, Gelbstiche sind vorprogrammiert.

Ich selbst nehme nach eingehendem Board-Studium jetzt 2k-Epoxid-Lack von Behnke, nämlich Harz 300 und Härter LS.
Absolut Transparent, das Zeug! Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden!
|supergri

Nachteil: Damit kommt man um ein Karussell nicht herum, das man mindestens 4-5 Stunden laufen lassen sollte.

Aber ich habe gesehen, dass Behnke auch Epoxid hat, das nach 10-15 Minuten anzieht. Lohnt sich bestimmt auch mal anzutesten, im Gegensatz zum UHU beinahe schon der Preishammer!
:vik:


----------



## flexxxone (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Meise,

Danke!

Na ja UHU is nich gerade billig aber auch Mist... 

Und das Zeug von Behnke ist UV beständig?
Also weder die 2K Schicht noch die Farbe drunter bleichen aus bzw. vergilben? |bigeyes

Werde mir jetzt auch ein Karusell bauen! 
Und weil ich gerade so'n günstiges Angebot bei dem Auktionshaus gefunden habe, hol ich mir gleich noch 'nen zweiten Motor und baue mir endlich eine Ruten-Wickel-Bank.

Dann geht's in die vollen :q

Es steht 1000%ig schon x-mal im thread |uhoh:... trotzdem nochmal die Frage(n) |kopfkrat

- Wieviel Umdrehungen sollte so'n Motor machen sind 5-6 ok, oder eher weniger?
- Wieviel kg sollte so'n Motor tragen können, wenn ich ihn für's Rutenbauen verwende? (das er eben nicht abraucht, wenn ich mal 'ne Ringwicklung mache)
- Sind diese 2K Schichten eigentlich salzwassertauglich?
- Und wäre Bootslack nur 'ne Alternative oder empfehlenswert?

Petri
flexxx


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

flexxxone:


also, zumindest das oben beschriebene Epoxid von behnke ist bis jetzt absolut farbecht, keine Probleme feststellbar.
Bei dem brauchst du aber schon 3-6 Schichten, mit einer Schicht wie beim UHU ist es nicht getan.

1k-Bootslack kann ich nicht empfehlen, da keine farbechtheit besteht und der lack sehr gelblastig ist. Ist außerdem auch nicht viel härter als Klarlack.

Zum Motor:
der ist von Konrad, ca. 12 Euro und macht glaub ich auch so 5 Umdrehungen in der Minute. Für Ringwicklungen wäre mir der aber zu langsam.

Grüße, Kohlmeise
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim Durchstöbern verschiedener Postings und Bücher ist mir ein gravierender Unterschied aufgefallen. Das einkleben der Tauchschaufel.
Wann, zu welchem Zeitpunkt in der "Fertigung", klebt ihr die Tauchschaufeln ein?

Nach dem Lackieren?
Davor?
Erst ganz am Schluss?
Am Anfang?

Und bitte sagt mir auch was welchen Vorteil gegenüber einer anderen Vatiante hat.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich bringe die Schaufel an, nachdem der Wobbler seine endgültige und sauber geschliffene Form hat.

da ich den Schaufelschlitz egal mit welchem Werkzeug nie 100 % ig gerade hinbekomme, mache ich ihn einfach etwas größer und tariere das ganze beim Kleben mit scharfem Adlerauge aus.

Sollte dann noch irgendwo ein Spalt sein, wird der noch mit Epoxid oder Spachtelmasse gekittet. Erst wenn das alles wieder sauber verschliffen ist, wird gepinselt und dann lackiert.
Mach ich jedenfalls so.


----------



## diemai (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich mache es genauso wie Kohlmeise , zum Bemalen klebe ich die Schaufel dann ab , lackieren tue ich dann ohne Abklebung , damit der Lack auch den Übergang Schaufel/Körper mit bedeckt !

Lediglich eine von unten angeschraubte Metallschaufel kommt bei mir erst nach der letzten Abschluß-Lackschicht 'dran !

Eine nachträglich eingeklebte Schaufel sieht zwar sauberer aus , aber ich denke auch , das sich der Schaufelschlitz zu leicht mit Farbe und Lack zusetzen würde und damit eine Nacharbeit erforderlich macht !

Wenn man seinen Wobbler mit Folie überzieht , wäre es wohl auch sinnvoll , die Schaufel erst danach einzusetzen(aber noch vor dem Abschlußlack) , damit sie bei der Klebung der Folie nicht zusätzliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten kann !

Denke ich mir jedenfalls , habe das noch nie gemacht .

                                   Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

Genau so habe ich es bei meinen ersten Wobblern auch gemacht und so werde ich es auch weiterhin machen. Ihr (Kohlmeise und diemai) Habt mich in "meiner" Methode bestätigt. - Danke!!#6



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> tariere das ganze beim Kleben mit scharfem Adlerauge aus.



Das ist doch wohl keine Anspielung auf meinen Namen, oder?|muahah::z


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adl3r4ug3

jetzt kapiere ich das erst, wie man zumindest den ersten Teil deines Nicks ausspricht!

Nur den Rest verstehe ich immer noch nicht..., weihe uns ein, bevor es Mißverständnisse gibt!!!


Habe wieder 2 Wobbler fertig, werde ich die nächsten Tage mal reinstellen.

Grüße, Kohlmeise


----------



## allrounderab (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

baue seit gestern wobbler besser gesagt rohlinge mit ösen und schaufel gebaut,aber der virus hat mich.absolut spannend,entspannend und nur fein.werde mal mit meinem brother paar bilder reinstellen.macht so schon ne menge spass, aber wenn man(n) damit fängt dann ist es spass pur.
vielen dank von mir und meinem bro. für all die themen die wir gelesen und verinnerlicht haben.
mit freundlichem,sportlichem und euch viel fisch fangendem gruss.#6:vik::l|wavey:.die wobbs sind zum :k,
mfg aaron


----------



## diemai (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ allrounderab

Na , denn 'mal viel Glück , Erfolg und dicke Fische#6 !

                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei mir kommt die Schaufel zum Schluß nach allen Lackarbeiten dran. Erst wenn alles gelackt ist fräse ich den Schlitz für die Schaufel. Somit kann ich mir das Abkleben sparen


----------



## diemai (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Das erfordert aber sehr sauberes Arbeiten und scharfes Werkzeug , damit der Lack/Farbe an den Schnitträndern nicht "ausfranst" .

Außerdem muß das Drahtsystem im Innern ja wohl so verlaufen , das es beim Fertigen das Schlitzes nicht im Weg ist , somit ist diese Methode offensichtlich bei einigen Modellen nicht anwendbar ;+.

Eine absolut "dichte" Verklebung muß auch erzielt werden , damit kein Wasser in den Schlitz eindringen kann .

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Adl3r4ug3
> 
> jetzt kapiere ich das erst, wie man zumindest den ersten Teil deines Nicks ausspricht!
> 
> Nur den Rest verstehe ich immer noch nicht..., weihe uns ein, bevor es Mißverständnisse gibt!!!



Also

3=E
4=A,a

=Adlerauge|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Außerdem muß das Drahtsystem im Innern ja wohl so verlaufen , das es beim Fertigen das Schlitzes nicht im Weg ist , somit ist diese Methode offensichtlich bei einigen Modellen nicht anwendbar ;+.



Bei mir genau das Gleiche...:c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier die 2 Wobbler, die nun fertig sind. Beide haben Modelle von Hans Nordin zum Vorbild. 

Dieser hier ist etwa 9 cm lang mit einer geschraubten Schaufel aus Alu und verdeutlicht die Vorteile des Materials. Ich war mit dem Lauf zuerst nicht zufrieden. Eine leichte Biegung der Schaufelspitze nach unten und rauskam ein extrem agressiver, schneller Lauf. Tauchtiefe bis ca. 3 Meter.





Der andere ca. 10 cm lang und eine verkleinerte Version des Nordinschen Pankanmodells. Auch diese Schaufel ist geschraubt, allerdings sieht man davon nichts. Ich habe zunächst ein "Haifischmaul" ausgesägt, dann die Schaufel angeklebt- und geschraubt, das Reststück etwas zurechtgefeilt und wieder angeklebt. Nach dem Schleifen sieht man nichts mehr. Bei Schaufeln mit Ösen ist mir es zu gefährlich, die Schaufel nur zu kleben. 




Diesmal habe ich keine Stahlachse eingebaut, sondern Schraubösen gut verklebt, Das hält bei Abachi bombig.

Grüße, Kohlmeise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne Wobbler#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, jetzt muss ich doch auch mal wieder was zeigen. Habe mich vorher in der Wochenendstimmung auch mal wieder an den Wobbler-Bau-Platz begeben und hier ist mein vorläufiges Resultat.|stolz:

Wäre super, wenn mir ein Styrodur-Profi (wie Bondex) sagen könnte, ob ich an dem Wobbler, so wie er jetzt gerade aussieht, noch was änder sollte oder ob irgentwas falsch ist.;+

Zu dem Blei. Jedes der kleinen Teile hat ein Gewicht von 0,5g. Wie viele von denen sollte ich nehmen? Wie sollte ich die am besten anordnen?|kopfkrat

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/5452/pb0700271po2.jpg
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/pb0700271po2.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/7347/pb0700351sj6.jpg
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/pb0700351sj6.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/4023/pb0700391ox7.jpg
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/pb0700391ox7.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Adlerauge!

kann dir nur Tipps zum Blei geben:
da dein Profil recht hoch ist, musst du ein Umschlagen des Wobblers verhindern. Also Blei nicht allzu weit nach innen verlegen, sondern sehr weit unten anbringen. 

Vom Gefühl her würde ich dir zu den ungefähren Bebleiungspunkten raten, die ich eingezeichnet habe. Ich würde das Blei relativ gleichmäßig in beiden verteilen.
Bleimenge: Na ja, das Teil sollte halt noch knapp schwimmen, mit Sty. kenne ich mich nicht aus, musst du testen, was da rein muss.

Eines noch: Aufgrund der künftigen Schaufelstellung kommt mit die Schaufel etwas groß vor. Ich persönlich würde sie etwas verkleinern oder die Klebefläche so umändern, dass sie etwas horizontaler liegt.  




Ich LIEBE Wobbler mit einem solchen Profil, auch wenn sie schwerer auszubleien sind als solche mit einem relativ runden Querschnitt. Im Idealfall sollte es ein Wobbler werden, der in langsamen Zügen hin- und herschwingt.
Poste auf jeden fall das fertige Teil und erzähle auch wie er läuft. Ich finde, dass da oft viel zu wenig Wert drauf gelegt wird. Rein mit den Wobblern ins Board und das wars.
Dabei ist ja gerade das Interessante, was das Teil für Bewegungen macht!
#6


----------



## diemai (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung , das die Schaufel im Verhältnis zum Körper zu groß ist , würde sie erstmal um je 1/4 in der Länge und Breite verkleinern , die Form dabei jedoch beibehalten .

Abschleifen kannst du sie nachher immer noch , falls das Austrimmen mit Blei nicht hinhaut .

Habe noch nie mit Styro gearbeitet , aber ich bleie meine Wobs IMMER vorm Bemalen aus , d. h. ich klebe alle Teile ein , lackiere 2 X mit Acrylklarlack(damit der Holzwerkstoff kein Wasser zieht) und montiere die Haken .

Der Testlauf erfolgt in der Badewanne , Bleie klebe ich von außen mit etwas Isolierband auf , ich verändere solange deren Gewicht und Position , bis ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bin .

Danach bohre ich Löcher in den Wob und klebe die Gewichte an entsprechender Stelle ein .

Bei solchen Ködern wie deinem(mit Drahtsystem) ist das etwas schwieriger(Platzmangel) , bei solchen Wobs schätze ich oft einfach und setze gleich etwas Dachdeckerblei mit in den Schlitz ein , aufgrund meiner Erfahrung haut das auch eigentlich meistens hin .

Bei Schraubösen-Wobblern hat man da natürlich viel mehr Spielraum !


@ Kohlmeise

Tolle Teile hast du da geschaffen , man sieht ihnen den "Nordin" an , lol !

Finde deinen Vorschlag gut , auch etwas mehr über das Laufverhalten , Tiefgang , Art der Bewegung , usw. zu berichten , denn nur so können sich die interessierten Boardies hier ein genaueres Bild machen , falls sie so ein Wobbler vielleicht 'mal nachbauen möchten , weil er vielleicht ihren eigenen Anforderungen entspricht|rolleyes .

Anbei Bilder von einigen Wobs , an denen ich gerade arbeite , bis zur Fertigstellung werden aber noch Wochen oder Monate vergehen , da ich immer ein ,-bis eineinhalb Dutzend Wobs auf einmal bemale , habe auch schon fast so viele Rohlinge gedrechselt , aber Schaufeln und Drahsysteme fehlen noch .

Die Kiefernholz-Köder sind ca. 11 cm lang , aus einem 18 mm Rundstab herausgeschliffen , die Schaufel ist ein Fertigprodukt von http://www.mooreslures.com aus USA .

Die beiden Größeren sind ca. 125 mm lang , ca. 22mm größter Durchmesser , aus einem Besenstiel gedrechselt , Schaufel selbstgefertigt aus 1,5 mm Alublech , beide Köder haben Schraubösen von obigem Shop .

Ich mag solche "antiken" Ködermodelle , sie sind gerade für den Heimwerker aus Holz recht einfach nachzubauen , da man damals(1920er bis 1940er Jahre) zur Fertigung wohl sehr ähnliche Techniken angewendet hat .

Außerdem gibt es einige "Oldie"-Ködermodelle , die in puncto Lauf ,- und Wurfeigenschaften sowie Fängigkeit auch unter modernen Ködern ihresgleichen suchen .

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:

bräuchte mal nen Tip:
Ich stehe eigentlich sehr auf Kiefermodelle, da diese nicht ganz so viel Wirbel machen wie ultraleichte Balsawobbler oder auch solche aus Abachi.

Wenn ich aber an meine Probleme bei der Holzbearbeitung denke, lasse ich es meist. Mein Problem: Ich bekomme die Dinger einfach nicht glatt. Benutze zunächst eine Raspel, die bei Abachi super funktioniert. Bei Kiefer passiert es mir regelmäßig, dass Fasern regelrecht aus dem Holz gerissen werden, was tiefe Schrammen im Wobblerkörper erzeugt, die ich auch nach stundenlangem Scheifen mit Sandpapier nicht ganz rausbekomme.
:c

Kannst du mir ein Handwerkzeug empfehlen, das besser geeignet oder kennst du eine alternative Bearbeitungsmethode?


----------



## Franky08 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,
meinen ersten Wobbler habe ich vor ein paar Jahren gebaut und (leider) gar nicht damit geangelt. Dann geriet der Wobblerbau bei mir wieder in Vergessenheit (bis vor ein paar Wochen).
Bei diesem ersten Wobbler von mir habe ich eine durchgehende Drahtachse in einen Schlitz am Rücken des Körpers gelegt. So gab es kein Problem mit Bohrungen für die Bebleiung an der Bauchseite.
Was haltet ihr davon? Gibt's da evtl. schon Erfahrungen damit?

Falls ich den Wobbler wieder finde werde ich nun wohl doch mal damit Angeln gehen.

Gruß,
Franky


----------



## diemai (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Also , Raspel und Fichte/Kiefer passt meiner Meinung nach garnicht gut zusammen .

Habe deine Probleme auch gehabt , gehe daher nur wenn's garnicht anders machbar ist , mit der Raspel ran .

Das Schmirgeln ist auch manchmal nicht sauber zu bewerkstelligen , das liegt einfach an der hellen weichen und der dunklen harten Maserung des Holzes .

Zunächst 'mal sollte man nur FEINGEMASERTES Holz verwenden , dann können die "Beulen" nicht sooo groß werden .

Dann sollte man nur schleifen , nicht raspeln , ich benutze zum groben Vorschleifen der Form einen 125 mm Velcro-Schleifteller mit 40er Körnung Schleifpapier . Letzteres kann man durch die Velcro-Verbindung schnell austauschen , falls man feiner arbeiten will(mache ich aber nicht , da ich nur vorschleife) .

Das etwas feinere Formen und grobes Verrunden mache ich mit der groben Schleiftrommel meines "Dremels" , danach geht's von Hand weiter , und zwar mit einer sogenannten "Schmirgelfeile" , da kann man Sandpapier aller Körnungen aufspannen(gibt's in RC-Modellbauläden , kannst ja 'mal googeln) , ein geniales und mir unversichtbares Werkzeug .

Wenn die Symetrie des Wobblerkörpers erreicht ist , schleife ich dann nur noch mit Sandpapier in der Hand , ohne weitere Hilfsmittel .

Machmal lassen sich Beulen , Bearbeitungsspuren und ausgerissene Fasern nicht vermeiden , dafür nehme ich dann Holzkitt(Tube oder Dose) aus'm Baumarkt , den kann man dann nach ca. 3 Std. sauber überschleifen und gut !


@ Franky08

Das hängt sehr von der Körperform und dem Auftrieb deines Wobs ab , das Drahtsystem am Rücken begünstigt ein Umschlagen("kentern") des Köders , also mußt du dem mit entsprechend Gegengewicht am Bauch entgegenwirken .

Wenn dein Wob nun zu wenig Restauftrieb hat , wird das schwierig .

Habe das so noch nie gemacht , aber ich denke , das so eine Konstruktion stärker zum Kippen neigt und das man so einige seiner Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf Trimmung und Laufverhalten verspielt .

Aber Versuch macht klug , wäre schön , wenn du zu gegebener Zeit 'mal Resultate posten würdest .

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim "Leiden" unter dem Wobblervirus , den du dir jetzt anscheinend wohl entgültig eingefangen hast , lol:q !

                        Gruß , diemai


----------



## Franky08 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo diemai,
über die Problematik mit dem Kippen habe ich mir damals auch Gedanken gemacht. Allerdings ist die Achse ja fest im Körper verklebt und die Ösen schauen an der gleichen Stelle aus dem Holzkörper heraus, wo das auch bei einem Wobbler mit Drahtachse auf der Bauchseite ist. Evtl. muss die Bebleiung bei dieser Technik tatsächlich etwas tiefer auf der Bauchseite angebracht werden?
Ich war bei dieser Konstruktion der Meinung, dass die Kraft nur auf die Öse wirkt und ein Kippen ehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Sobald ich den Wobbler finde werde ich den mal testen und ein Foto einstellen. Die Bebleiung scheint mir so aber wesentlich einfacher machbar zu sein.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:
Danke für die Superausführliche Stellungnahme!!!!
#6#6#6#6#6


franky:
drahtachse am Rücken: warum eigentlich nicht, wenn ich mit Drahtachse arbeite, mache ich die nötige Kerbe aber von der Bauchseite aus bis zur Mitte in den Körper rein, das scheint mir dann aufs gleiche raus zu kommen.
Aber: wie machst du deine erste Hakenöse am Bauch, wenn die Kerbe vom Rücken aus geht????
:q


----------



## Pelznase (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab auch mal wieder etwas mehr fertig gemacht. sind mal nicht ganz natürliche muster mit den tigervariationen dabei. jetzt reicht es auch mit dieser form in der grösse.






sind übrigens aus holz. an holz komm ich einfach nicht vorbei ....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Pelznase!

Was für Superteile: wie du´s immer so machst,....der Wahnsinn
#6

Besonders der ganz rechte gefällt mir super gut!

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## Pelznase (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, die farbe ganz rechts gefiel den barschen in diesem jahr auch am besten, zumindest meinte ich das...


----------



## diemai (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Ich möchte mich dem anschließen , echt Super-Wobbler !

Was mich besonders beeindruckt , ist die "Wiederholgenauigkeit" bei diesen Holzteilen , wenn man nicht ganz genau hinsieht , würde man sie für Güsse halten !

                                 Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich dem anschließen , echt Super-Wobbler !



|good:

Was soll ich dazu noch hinzufügen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Bin ebenfalls der Meinung , das die Schaufel im Verhältnis zum Körper zu groß ist , würde sie erstmal um je 1/4 in der Länge und Breite verkleinern , die Form dabei jedoch beibehalten .



Werde ich heute Nachmittag noch machen. Bin mal gespannt, ob es hinhaut. - Danke.|rolleyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Schaufel ist jeweils um 1/4 verkleinert. Morgen wird alles eingeklebt. Bilder kommen morgen Abend, wenn alles glatt läuft


----------



## diemai (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Ich bin gespannt ! Die anderen Boardies hier wohl auch !

Mir ist vorhin voll Murks passiert !

Bastle u.A. gerade an zwei "Bomber" Nachbauten("Antik"-Wobbler , hat mit dem modernen "Bomber Long A" nichts zu tun) , dieses Modell hat die Haken direkt an den Schraubösen(ohne Springringe) montiert , damit die Haken sich nicht untereinander verhängen können(Körper ist recht kurz) .

Die Ösen sind auch noch etwas im Körper versenkt . 
Damit an der Stelle die Drillingsösen später nicht am Holz reiben , habe ich unter die Schraubösen sogenannte "Cup Washers" gesetzt(halbkugelförmige Unterlegscheiben) , dafür habe ich mit dem "Dremel" und Oval-Fräser Senkungen in den Wobblerkörper gefräst .

Dabei sind mir überall Holzfasern 'rausgerissen , Senkungen derbe zu groß geworden , sieht voll Sch...e aus , mein Holzkitt war auch noch eingetrocknet.....ich bin genervt..... #q!

(Kaufe nie wieder Holzkitt in'ner Tube , in'ne Dose kann man immer etwas Wasser reinkippen , da wird er nich' trocken) .

Na ja , vielleicht werd' ich das morgen auch mit einer Mischung "UHU Endfest 5 min." und Holzstaub/Drechselspänen verspachteln , das wird wohl eh' stabiler !

Ich hasse das , wenn mit meinen Wob's 'was schiefläuft !

Hoffentlich klappt's bei euch besser #6!

                                  Gruß ,diemai


----------



## Pelznase (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

adl3r4u3r, h0ff3n71ch l43uf7 d3r w0bb n1ch7 64n2 50 61477!:q

nochma´ danke, dass meine wobbs sich so ähnlich sehen, liegt an ihrer schlichtheit und daran, dass ich nach schablone gearbeitet hab - gewollt war das aber nicht.


----------



## rallye-vid (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder etwas mehr fertig gemacht. sind mal nicht ganz natürliche muster mit den tigervariationen dabei. jetzt reicht es auch mit dieser form in der grösse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verkaufste sie auch? :k |wavey:


----------



## Pelznase (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Verkaufste sie auch? :k |wavey:



 nichts gegen dich oder sonst wen, aber übers internet an leute, die ich nicht kenne, verkaufe ich nix.


----------



## rallye-vid (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oki :c

Aber, saubere Arbeit! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Kannst meine Kaufen!!!!!!!*

|muahah:

Nee Spaß, die bringst schon selber hin. 
Aber vielleicht sollte der gute Pelz ja mal ein Buch schreiben und den guten alten Hans Nordin als Standardreferenz ablösen!

Pelznase ganz ehrlich, ich würde es kaufen!
#6


----------



## Pelznase (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab doch alles, was man braucht auf meiner HP stehen, da brauchts kein buch. aber wenn ich mit dir schon einen käufer hab, wäre es eine überlegung wert.


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder etwas mehr fertig gemacht. sind mal nicht ganz natürliche muster mit den tigervariationen dabei. jetzt reicht es auch mit dieser form in der grösse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn...! 
Kompliment die sind super! Wie lang sind die denn?
Ich kaufe das Buch übrigens auch |rolleyes
Greez


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> adl3r4u3r, h0ff3n71ch l43uf7 d3r w0bb n1ch7 64n2 50 61477!:q


|muahah:

Hoffenlich läuft der Wobb nicht ganz so.....? (Das letzte Wort kann ich nicht ganz entziffern...- was heißt das?)




Pelznase schrieb:


> nochma´ danke



#v Die sind einfach super!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her würde ich dir zu den ungefähren Bebleiungspunkten raten, die ich eingezeichnet habe.



http://img383.*ih.us/img383/8392/adlerauge1xo0.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/adlerauge1xo0.jpg/1/w320.png


Habe deinen Tipp befolgt befolgt jetzt habe ich gerade die zuvor schon fixierte Schaufel und Achse mit dem Blei zusammen verklebt. Mal sehen wie lange es geht, bis bis das Ganze trocken ist. 



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Poste auf jeden fall das fertige Teil und erzähle auch wie er läuft. Ich finde, dass da oft viel zu wenig Wert drauf gelegt wird. Rein mit den Wobblern ins Board und das wars.
> Dabei ist ja gerade das Interessante, was das Teil für Bewegungen macht!



Klar!! Werde ich machen.
Bezüglich des Laufens...Alle sagen immer in der Badewanne...Meinst du/meint ihr dass es auch ein Spühlbecken tuen würde? (Extra ne Wanne vollaufen zu lassen ist mir fast ein wenig zu doof nur um einen Wobbler zu testen...nicht dass er es nicht wert wäre, aber....


----------



## diemai (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Hahaha , Waschbecken wird wohl zu klein zum Lauf-Prüfen , da die Köder meistens immer einen kleinen "Anlauf" brauchen !

Für einen Schwimmlagen-Test reicht's natürlich !

Ein Kleinstgewässer(Graben/Gartenteich) tut's in deinem Falle aber auch , da die Bleie ja schon fest sind , beim provisorischen Ankleben mit Klebeband könnten sie ja sonst verloren gehen .

Nach meiner Schätzung aus der Entfernung ist die Schaufel immer noch zu groß , aber teste erstmal , mit Trimm-Gewicht kannst du ja schon einiges bewirken , und abschleifen kannst du sie ja auch noch(als letzte Maßnahme , wenn nichts Anderes geht) , falls es mit dem Gewicht nichts wird .

Auch schon ein leichtes Hoch ,-oder Runterbiegen der Schnuröse bringt einen Wob auch schon manchmal zum Laufen , wenn er "nicht so will" !

                            Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Spatzenohr (oder wars Adler......)!!!!!

also, ich mache das nicht mit der Badewanne.

Entweder schlepp ich alles ans Wasser und teste da bevorzugt im klaren Stillwasser oder wenn ich faul bin, teste ich im Waschbecken nur, ob die Bleimenge stimmt. Laufverhalten kann ich so natürlich nicht testen.
Deswegen mag ich Alu ganz gerne, da man durch Biegen der Schaufel UND der Öse (sofern sie nicht auf der Schaufel sitzt) eigentlich alles zum Laufen bringt.

Habe jetzt auch mal getestet, eine Aluschaufel weiß zu lackieren.
Angeraut, 3 mal weiß Acryl, 2 x Klarlack. Scheint zu klappen, das nächste mal mache ich die Schaufel wieder weiß und überziehe das ganze fein mit Epoxid.

Demai:
Sach mal, was für einen Holzkitt aus der Dose nimmst du???
Rück doch mal die Marke raus.
|supergri

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Nach meiner Schätzung aus der Entfernung ist die Schaufel immer noch zu groß



Nein, das Bild ist nur das, das Kohlmeise verwendet hat. Von der neuen Schaufelgröße habe ich noch keines reingestellt.


----------



## diemai (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Uups , sorry , war ich wohl etwas verwirrt |bigeyes!

@Kohlmeise

Anbei ein Pic von dem Holzkitt , gibts in verschiedenen Tönen , habe aber einen Hellen gewählt , damit später die weiße Grundierung besser darauf decken tut .
Habe die Tube in'n Schraubstock gespannt , aber trocken ist trocken !

Habe ja oben schon geschrieben , das ich nächstes Mal lieber 'ne Dose nehme , da kann man das Zeug immer feucht halten !

Das andere Bild zeigt die nun mittlererweile ausgebesserten Stellen an den zwei "Bomber"-Versionen .

Habe das mit dem UHU-Kleber gemacht :
Zuerst mischen , dann feinere Holzspäne reinrühren und dann verspachteln , kurz vor der beginnenden Aushärtung mit dem Finger andrücken , ggfs. dabei Holzstaub aufstreuen , dann klebt's nicht .

Nach mind. 24 Std. fräse ich dann alles mit dem "Dremel" bündig , das letze Stück wird fein gefeilt und geschmirgelt , dabei Feile öfter sauber bürsten(Draht ,-oder spezielle Feilenbürste) , da der Kleber das Werkzeug schnell zusetzt .

So spachtel' ich auch die Gewichts-Bohrungen meiner größeren Jerks und Wobbler zu .

                                gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Uups , sorry , war ich wohl etwas verwirrt |bigeyes!



Kein Problem

Konntest du ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:
danke für den Spachtelhinweis.

Um Drahtkerben und Bohrlöcher zuzuspachteln nehme ich MOLTO Holzreparaturspachtel vom Baumarkt mit dem Biber, das ist WESENTLICH billiger und wird so ein wenig wie Putz, wenns trocken ist. Läßt sich gut schleifen und polieren, von Hand ists mit UHU Schnellfest doch recht mühselig.
#6


----------



## flexxxone (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tachchen,

hab auch mal wieder 'ne Frage...
Ich bin gerade dabei, ein paar Mefo-Wobs zu basteln...
Irgendwie hab ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt, Einzelhaken zu verwenden.

Nur alles was ich bisher so im Laden gesehen habe, hat zu kleine Öhre.
Das Problem mit den ganzen Haken ist, dass wenn ich sie auf 'nen Sprengring ziehen will, sie sich (wenn überhaupt) nur da frei bewegen, wo die zwei "Öffnungen" aufeinander treffen.

Direkt in den Achsdraht möchte ich sie aber auch nicht eindrehen, da dann ein Wechsel ohne größeren Aufwand kaum möglich ist.

Habt Ihr ein paar Tips oder kennt Ihr Anbieter für Öhrhaken mit großen Öhren?

Danke!
flexxx


----------



## holle (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Gamakatsu Single Lure Hook !
*


----------



## flexxxone (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo holle,
wo bekomme ich die?


gibt's auch was von VMC?


----------



## holle (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

leider gibts die noch nicht in deutschland (in australien gibts sie), bzw hab ich noch keinen heimischen shop gefunden der diese oder ähnliche grossöhrigen haken verkauft.

aber denke mal, dass dir die hier weiterhelfen.


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Ich sehe das leider erst jetzt.
Also zu Deiner Frage mit der Bebleiung: Du solltest bei dieser Größe alles gezeigte Blei auf die gesamte Länge des Körpers verteilen und zwar unterhalb der Ösenachse. Die Menge ist ideal.

Kohlmeise
Tolle Idee mit den beiden Ösen!!! Ist der Lauf deutlich anders wenn man umsteckt?


----------



## diemai (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ flexxxone

Das gibt sogenannte "Siwash" Haken , die sind kurrzschenklig mit großem Bogen , langer Spitze und großem , offenen Öhr , was man in der Wobbleröse mit der Zange zubiegen kann , geht natürlich auch mit Springring !

Kommen glaub'ich aus dem Norden der USA oder Kanada , werden dort auf Salmoniden verwendet .

Bin der Meinung , das ich die neulich mal in irgendeinem deutschen Medium gesehen habe(Webshop , Angelzeitschrift.....;+?????) , ansonsten guck dir 'mal hier den Katalog an oder google sie 'mal !

http://www.mooreslures.com

viel Glück , diemai

PS : Uups , sehe 'grade den Link von Holle , genauso so sehen diese "Siwash" Haken aus , nur meine aus USA waren mit offenem Öhr !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex
_Tolle Idee mit den beiden Ösen!!! Ist der Lauf deutlich anders wenn man umsteckt? 		_

Wenns nur mal meine Idee wäre...
Nee, habe ich aus dem Nordinschen Buch und mache das mittlerweile bei allen fast Wobblern mit Schaufelösen so.
Umso größer der Wobbler, desto größer scheint mir der Effekt zu sein. 

Je weiter Richtung Schaufelspitze eingehängt wird, desto weniger werden die Bewegungen und "langsamer" der Lauf, merkt man schon deutlich. 
In der Praxis nehme ich eigentlich immer dieselbe Öse, je nachdem welches Laufverhalten mir besser gefällt.

Aber gerade bei komplett selbstentworfenen Teilen finde ich die Möglichkeit, umzuhängen, sehr praktisch, da man ja nicht von vornherein 100% genau den Lauf festlegen kann und so noch mehr auf der sicheren Seite ist
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Ich sehe das leider erst jetzt.
> Also zu Deiner Frage mit der Bebleiung: Du solltest bei dieser Größe alles gezeigte Blei auf die gesamte Länge des Körpers verteilen und zwar unterhalb der Ösenachse. Die Menge ist ideal.



Ok danke.

Ich habe zwar schon alles eingeklebt, aber die Menge habe ich genommen.:g


Off Topic: Ist schon ein bisschen bemerkenswert, wann manche Mitglieder (siehe oben) ihre Beiträge verfassen...^^


----------



## diemai (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Off topic :

Hihihi , manche Leute sind eben Nachtmenschen und andere keine :q:q!

Ich für meinen Teil arbeite Spätschicht , bin 21.45 zu Hause und will dann auch noch " 'was vom Tag haben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes "!

                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Off topic :
> 
> ...



Off Topic:

Joa, das kann man sehr gut an dem Zeiten erkennen.
Aber wenn mal die Beiträge um um 1 Uhr morgens kommen...|kopfkrat. Ich finds einfach interessant.:m


----------



## don rhabano (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wollte mal meine letzten Wobbs zeigen...
das Bild ist nicht gut gelungen und farbe etc. kommen nicht gut rüber naja...
Sie gehen von 2einhlb bis 13cm und alles nur Testwobbs,die noch nicht versiegelt sind...(passendes Karussel fehlt leider noch)

@kohlmeise   die sind noch nicht nach der "neuen technik" bepinselt, sonst sähen sie besser aus!

Bin nun für jede Kritik offen....


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,

hab was gefunden...

VMC 9170 PS 

das sind Kunstköderhaken mit extra großem Öhr...
so steht's zumindest in der Beschreibung bei ebay #c

hab mir mal ein paar bestellt, mal sehen wie die sind.

meld mich dann wieder...

hier noch'n paar pics von meinen letzten Versuchen
alle aus Balsa und noch unbehandelt


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und so sehen sie momentan aus...

das erste Bild zeigt die bebleiten Wobs und das zweite die Grundierten

geht doch nix über'n aufgeräumten Arbeitsplatz :vik:
aber so macht's einfach am meisten Spaß


----------



## diemai (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ flexxxone

Also , im Gegensatz zu meinem Bastelkeller sieht dein Arbeitsplatz noch "steril" aus , das is' ma' klar |bigeyes!

Hahaha , die Wobs sehen aus , als ob man ihnen eine Ladung Schrot in den Bauch geschossen hat.....|bigeyes:q!

Nichts für ungut , bin den Anblick einfach nicht gewöhnt , da ich kaum Balsa verarbeite , ist mir aber schon klar , das dieses leichte Holz ggfs. so viel Trimmgewicht braucht . 
Und durch den dünnen Körper und den Drahtschlitz kann man es ja auch nicht an ein oder zwei Stellen konzentrieren#d !

@ don rhabano

Also , wenn du die Teile gut ausgetrimmt hast , werden die sicher alle gut laufen , so wie die aussehen ! 
Und wegen dem Farbdesign mach' dir keine Sorgen , die Fische seh'n das bestimmt nich' so eng ! 

Mir gefällt aber besonders der weiße "Topwater" ohne Tauchschaufel , soll der so weiß bleiben ?

Ich male meine Oberflächenköder meistens mit viel schwarz an , da die Fische das gegen den hellen Himmel besser sehen können(hab' ich gelesen und leuchtet mir ein !) .

                                  Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano 
@flexxxone
Da kommen ja ein paar klasse Arbeiten auf uns zu in nächster Zeit.
rhabano  Du bräuchtest vielleicht mal´ne neue Kamera oder mehr Licht im Bastelkeller 

@Diemai
Du hast mich durchschaut..ich bin Nachtmenscht. Ist zwar komisch aber wahr


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Blumen! |rolleyes

Das mit der Schrotladung hab ich mir auch schon gedacht:q
Balsa is einfach extrem leicht... 
Ich hab gar nicht soviel Platz in den Wobs, wie ich Blei brauch...|uhoh:

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie schwierig es ist, hier in der näheren Umgebung Abachi aufzutreiben#d

Abachi ist doch schwerer, oder? 
Dürfte also auch weniger Auftrieb haben, nehme ich an...

Wie is'n das mit der Wasseraufnahme? Zieht Abachi auch so viel wie Balsa?

A propos ziehen... die Versiegelung ist bis heut abend hoffentlich schön eingezogen dann geht's los mit Grundieren und anmalen...

Mal sehen, evtl mach ich auch mal wieder ein Foil-Versuch.
Könnt Ihr mir da evtl noch'n paar Tips und Erfahrungsberichte geben... außer denen auf den einschlägigen Bastelseiten

Servus bis demnächst
flexxx


----------



## Bobster (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

....ein schöner TröööT...

Wobbler Testlauf oder
Wobbler Bebleiung


Nur nochmal so als Hinweis.....

Um die Menge an Blei im Balsaholzwobbler
zu bestimmen: fixiere ich das Blei, die Achse und die Schaufel mit 
5 Minuten Epoxi im Wobbler und bevor der Wobbler zu
Wasser geht, schmiere ich alles schön dick mit
wasserfesten Ponal Holzleim ein.
Ist preiswert und wasserfest-nach dem testen wird 
korrigiert und wenn alles stimmt noch einmal mit feiner Körnung über den Wobbler gegangen.
Danach erledige ich die nachfolgenden Schritte zur
Fertigstellung

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

flexxxone:

A propos ziehen... die Versiegelung ist bis heut abend hoffentlich schön eingezogen dann geht's los mit Grundieren und anmalen...
 
also ich grundiere in letzter Zeit kaum noch.
Bin fast der Meinung, dass eine saubere und ordentliche Epoxidversieglung ausreicht. Bis jetzt ist jedenfalls noch kein Hechtzahn durch den Panzer gedrungen.

Nur, wenn ich einen Wobbler baue, der mit wenig Klarlack versiegelt werden soll, behandle ich das Holz, dann aber gleich das volle Programm mit der Leinöl-Terpentin-Methode:

Außerdem hab ich glaube ich ein neues Lieblingsholz: Linde
Hab von unserem Schreiner ein Stück geschnorrt und gestern mal mit dem Cutter geschnitzt. Super zu schnitzen, auch gegen die Fasern und bereits mit recht grobem Sandpapier beinahe so glatt wie ein Babypopo!


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jau Linde ist das Lieblingsholz der meisten Holzschnitzer und Bildhauer weil es weich ist und nicht so schnell splittert. Läßt sich einfach gut bearbeiten und in Form bringen


----------



## diemai (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe vor vielen Jahren 'mal Lindenholz bei "Westfalia" bestellt , die hatten da so'ne Holzschnitz-Seite in ihrem Katalog , vielleicht gibt's sowas ja noch ;+?

Eignet sich nicht für die Leinöl-Methode , das saugt sich richtig voll und wird dann zu schwer(nach meiner Erfahrung) .

@ flexxxone

Abachi wird auch unter dem Namen "Saunalatten" vertrieben , habe es wider Erwarten auch schon in einigen Baumärkten gesehen , hole mein's aber immer beim Holzhandel .

Es gibt , wie bei Balsa auch , härtere und weichere Qualitäten , die sich auch in puncto Auftrieb unterscheiden , das Härtere ist schwerer und bräunlicher in der Farbe , einfach 'mal 'n Fingernagel reindrücken , es gibt Unterschiede !

Über'n Daumen würd ich 'mal sagen , das man bei leinölbehandeltem Abachi in etwa halb so viel Blei brauchen würde , wie bei einem gleichartigen Balsa-Wobbler .

Balsa würde ich nur für kleine Köder benutzen , bis ca. 65mm , für 65mm bis 100mm das leichte Abachi , für 100mm bis 150mm die schwerere Qualität , auch 'mal nur so über'n Daumen !
Ich denke einfach , das nach der Montage der Restauftrieb nicht größer als nötig ausfallen sollte , so das man Unmengen von Blei einsetzen muß , daher versuche ich in puncto Material schon eine gewisse Vorauswahl zu treffen .

Für Wobbler ab ca. 110mm nehme ich auch gerne Küchenbretter aus Teakholz , die findet man relativ oft auf Flohmärkten für kleines Geld(kauft wohl aus Hygienegründen kaum sonst einer) , man muß aber darauf achten , das sie nicht viel benutzt worden sind , sonst haben sie zuviel Fett aufgenommen , was Probleme beim bemalen geben könnte .

Außerdem sind sie oft etwas krumm , daher fräse ich die ausgesägten Rohlinge noch von beiden Seiten plan-parallel .

Allerdings bricht die feine Maserung an deren Enden oft aus(schleifen anstatt raspeln und Holzkitt bereit halten) , das Material ist aber recht unempfindlich gegen Wasser(trotzdem tunke ich die Rohlinge vor'm Einsetzen der Ösen/Schaufel und Grundieren 2X in Holzschutzmittel) .

Habe schon einige Wobs und Jerks daraus gebaut , hatte nie Ärger , ja sogar meinen bisjetzt größten Hecht von 1,17 m auf einen davon gefangen .

Gruß , diemai


----------



## don rhabano (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also der weiße Jerk ohne Schaufel bleibt natürlich nicht weiß ...

Konnte mich nur noch nicht durchringen ihn zu bemalen, da ich finde, dass er mir gut gelungen ist (details ausgearbeitet gut bebleit etc.) und meine pinselskills sind noch nicht so gut, dass ich den eher "versauen" würde....der jerk hat mehr verdient ...


achja diesind alle aus kiefernholz außer der eine "Barschartige"


----------



## diemai (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Hast ja noch etwas Zeit zum Üben #6, vor nächstem Mai kannst du ihn wohl sowieso nicht mehr fischen , die Oberflächenköder-Zeit ist ja schon vorbei(ausser in sehr flachen Gräben wohl ?) .

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> flexxxone:
> 
> A propos ziehen... die Versiegelung ist bis heut abend hoffentlich schön eingezogen dann geht's los mit Grundieren und anmalen...
> 
> ...


 
mit grundieren meinte ich eigentlich die Grundfarbe...

versiegelt hab ich sie mit Holz Siegel, wegen der Wasseraufnahme...
falls ich mal wieder die Steine am Strand verhaue :q#q
und die epox-schicht platzt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Guter Gott, 

mal 2 Stunden nicht online und schon wird gepostet, was das Zeug hält!
#6

Sehr genial hier im Thread!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Hahaha , die Wobs sehen aus , als ob man ihnen eine Ladung Schrot in den Bauch geschossen hat



Leute, ihr habt wohl noch nie gesehen, wie ein Wobbler aussieht, der eine Ladung 12/70 (ne Schrotpatronenbezeichnung) abbekommen hat.
Ich muss zugehen, dass ich einen Wobbler mit ner Ladung Schrot auch noch nie gesehen habe, aber die Schrotkugeln würden sich sicher nicht so "brav" anordnen, sonder das gesamte "Gute Srück" in all ihre einzelteile zerlegen.

Würde dann fast so aussehen, als hätte ein "Monster-Hecht" reingebissn.|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

Gerade habe ich meinen Wobbler mit Aryl-Weiß grundiert. Davor hatte ich eine dünne Schicht Epoxy und darauf dann eine Schicht Klarlack gepinselt. Der Grund, warum ich beides gemacht habe, ist, dass ich mein Köderkarussell ausprobieren wollte. Nach dem Auftragen des Epoxis habe ich einen Tag gewartet, bis ich den Klarlack aufgetragen habe. Heute habe ich dann probiert, ob das Acry-Weiß gut auf dem Klarlack deckt. Es geht einigermaßen gut.
Aber als ich heute vor dem Grundieren nach meinem kleinen Kameraden geschaut habe, habe ich bemerkt, dass der Klaarlack leicht gelblich wurde. Da es erst eine Grundierung als Schutz unter der eigentlichem Bemalung ist, spielt es keine Rolle ob es gelblich oder klar ist. Aber wenn ich dann einen dünnen Abschlusslack aufbringen will, sollte der Klarlack nicht gelblich schimmern. Als ich heute einen vor einem halben Jahr gebauten Wobbler wieder ansah, bemerkte ich ebenso, dass seine Klarlackbeschichtung leicht gelb wurde.

*Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen kann, dass der Klarlack so leicht gelblich schimmert?*

Ich habe einen Klarlack der Marke JANSEN Uni Siegel. Vor dem Auftragen habe ich immer gut durchgerührt. In der Dose hat der Lack eine Farbe wie Honig. Aber wenn man ihn auf den Pinsel nimmt, ist er glasklar. Auch beim Auftragen, aber wenn er dann trocken ist, schimmert er wie gesagt an einzelnen Teilen leicht gelb.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adler:

ich habe es mal mit dem Jansen Bootslack versucht, das ist ja auch nichts anderes als ein Klarlack. Gerade wenn ich die Schichten zu dick aufgetragen habe, wurde der von dir beschriebene Gelbstich sehr deutlich. Mich selbst hats gestört, die Fische allerdings nicht.

Da ich aber nur noch selten Klarlack als Abschluss verwende, hat sich das Problem erledigt.
#6

P.S. Als ich letzthin meine Aluschaufel weiß lackiert habe, kam da als Endfinish auch Klarlack (Sprühlack) drauf. Da ist eine klitzekleine Nase gelaufen - sehr gelb im Vergleich zum Rest der Schaufel


----------



## diemai (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Also , wenn er nur stellenweise gelblich schimmert , ist das für mich ein Zeichen , das er mit irgendwas darunter nicht ganz kompatibel ist , ein immer leidiges Thema im Wobblerbau#q !

Hast du den Wob einer Leinöl/Terpentinbehandlung unterzogen ?

Hatte damit öfters auch Vergilbung der helleren Sprayfarben , die ich auf Lack und Grundierung aufgesprüht hatte . Alle der genannten Farben sind lösungsmittelhaltig(Kunstharz) .

Bin jetzt dazu übergegangen , das Holz zum Ausbleien in der Badewanne(nach Leinöl/Terpentin oder Holzschutzmittel-Behandlung) mit Acryl zu lackieren , auch Acryl-Grundierung , bis jetzt ist das Problem nicht wieder aufgetreten , wird sich aber wohl erst nach ca. einem Jahr endgültig zeigen !

                  Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Hast du den Wob einer Leinöl/Terpentinbehandlung unterzogen ?



Nein, ich habe ja einen Styrodur-Wobbler gebaut. Da weis ich nicht ob dies mit der Mischung was bringt, das sich das Styrodur ja wie ein Schwamm damit vollsaugen würde.

Darunter war eine Schicht Epoxid.


PS: 5.000 Beiträge. Das ist ne Menge!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge
_*mach das bloß nicht mit dem Sty.: einlegen, meine ich!!!!!!!
*_
Bei mir hat Klarlack eigentlich immer einen Gelbstich; habe beides zuhause, lösungsmittelhaltig und -frei (der Sprühlack), völlig wurscht, ob ich nun auf Acryl male oder direkt auf Holz oder auf behandeltes Holz, die ersten Schichten sind noch einigermaßen klar, dann wirds gelb.
Na ja, dafür ist mein Epoxid ja auch als nahezu vollkommen transparent angepriesen und ich muss sagen, bis jetzt schauts auch so aus.
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das habe ich auch nicht vor. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich den Wobbler aus Styrodur gefertigt habe.

Mein Epoxi ist auch nahe zu glasklar. Es ist nur so, ich habe den Klarlack und desshalb möchte ich ihn auch das ein oder andere mal benutzen.


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> ...PS: 5.000 Beiträge. Das ist ne Menge!!!


 
JAWOLLJA...

DAS MUSS GEFEIERT WERDEN!!!

Hoch die Tassen....

#g #r |schild-g :#2: :z #v

#g |clown: ## :#2: 

*Prost!*


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wat denn, wat denn, wat denn??? 

Muss ick hier alleene feijan?!?

:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nee, da mach ich mit:

Oazapft is!!!!

:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## flexxxone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...na geht doch... #6

übrigens Meise...schau mal in Dein Postfach


ups... hätte wohl vorher auch nochmal schauen sollen ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Abachi wird auch unter dem Namen "Saunalatten" vertrieben , habe es wider Erwarten auch schon in einigen Baumärkten gesehen , hole mein's aber immer beim Holzhandel .

Es gibt , wie bei Balsa auch , härtere und weichere Qualitäten , die sich auch in puncto Auftrieb unterscheiden , das Härtere ist schwerer und bräunlicher in der Farbe , einfach 'mal 'n Fingernagel reindrücken , es gibt Unterschiede ! 

kann ich nur bestätigen:
Hab mir im Internet letztes Jahr mal ne kleine Menge bestellt. Als ich es sägen wollte, hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen, so knallhart war das. An Raspeln, das ansonsten bei Abachi super geht, war überhaupt nicht zu denken. Aber Maserung, Geruch usw.: einwandfrei Abachi

Ein anderes mal habe ich mir eine Saunalatte aus dem Baumarkt besorgt. War noch härter, das Zeug. Der Schreiner meines Vertrauens meinte, das sei kein Abachi, sondern Limba. 
So lernt man dazu. 
Ich würde beim Kauf deswegen genau auf die Weichheit des Holzes achten, sonst machts keinen Spaß!

#c#c#c


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit dem Vergilben haben fast alle billigen 1K-Lacke. Das stört auch nicht bei natürlichen Farben. Sollder Wobbler aber weiß oder neonfarben werden kann ich nur zu 2K-Lack von Lesonal raten. Der ist absolut klar und nicht eingefärbt und härtet auch absolut schleiffest aus.


----------



## don rhabano (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,

hier mein aktuelles Projekt:  kleine,bullige Barschwobbs in 55mm,
klingt groß sehen aber in natura nicht so aus |supergri.

Achja hab die selbe Kamera nun mal auf Macro gestellt |supergri.

Noch ca. 5Stück gleichen Typs sind in Arbeit.
Sie sind nat. aus Balsa.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal sehen, vielleicht lege ich mir mal einen 2K-Klarlack zu. Aber sonst, stört mich das leichte gelb eigentlich auch nicht.

Gestern abend habe ich meinen Wobbler noch mit Acry-Weiß grundiert. Aber es bilden sich immer so leichte Risse. Weis jemand woher die kommen?

http://img293.*ih.us/img293/8792/37578986fq1.png
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/37578986fq1.png/1/w640.png

Ach ja, das auf der Schaufel ist Klebeband (nur zum abkleben).


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

guck mal, ob dort "Nasen " gelaufen sind. Gelegentlich habe ich sowas an deren Rand zu dünneren Lackschichten gesehen. Vermutlich durch unterschiedliche Trocknungszeiten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



angler1996 schrieb:


> guck mal, ob dort "Nasen " gelaufen sind. Gelegentlich habe ich sowas an deren Rand zu dünneren Lackschichten gesehen.



Nein, Nasem hab es keine. Ich habe den Wöbbler auch in ein Köderkarussell eingespannt, nachdem ich die Farbe aufgetragen habe. Also das kann auf keinen Fall passiert sein.

Den darunter liegenden Klarlack habe ich 24 Std. trocknen lassen. Der müsste eigenltich auch trocken genug sein.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Designer,

Jetzt gehts bei meinem oben gezeigten Wobbler ans Bemalen. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wie ich ihn letzt endlich bemalen soll. 

Tendieren würde ich zu: 
- grüner Rücken, gelbe Flanken, orangener Bauch (soll scheinbar auf Meerforellen gut 

sein, aber die Farbkombi. gefällt mir einfach)
- blauer Rücken, weiße Flangen, roter Bauch (soll scheinbar gut auf Barsch gehen)

Ach ja, ich habe das Buch von Hans Nordin. Das heißt, wenn jemand aus dem Buch mit ein Design empfehlen kann, dann kann man mir auch gerne die Seitenzahl geben.

Der Wobbler soll auf Forellen und Barsch eingesetzt werden. Hauptsächlich am Schluchsee im Schwarzwald. Rhein könnte auch mal drin sein. Aber eher die klaren "Bergseen".

Farbvorschläge nehme ich noch gerne entgegen.


----------



## diemai (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Na , da bin ich ja 'mal gespannt , wie's weitergeht !

@ Adl3r4ug3

Kann das sein , das das keine Risse sind , sondern Haare ?
Sieht für mich bald so aus !

Sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen ? Probier' doch einfach 'mal ganz was Neues , ohne Hintergedanken , welche Farbe für welchen Fisch gut sein könnte , mache ich auch oft 'mal .

                           Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## don rhabano (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mal ne kurze frage... wie soll ich die tauchschaufel platzieren? Ich wollte bei meinen Wobbs 4flachlaufende und 2tieflaufende machen...  bei den Flachläufern wollte ich die Schaufel direkt hinter den Kiemenbogen, im gleichen Winkel einkleben  --

Oder soll ich die eher in die Schnauze setzen? Eig. nicht oder?...

Bei den DR bin ich mir auch nicht sicher vll kann mir jemand helfen. 

Danke im voraus don


----------



## fish - hunter (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an Alle,

da ich nicht im geringsten Experte bin kann ich auf die oben gestellten Fragen leider nicht antworten, sondern habe selbst was zu klären.

Ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit einen halb - Rohling von meinem selbstgebauten als Bild reingestellt, diesen hab ich mittlerweile getestet und verändert, aber er will immer noch nicht so richtig. 
Er läuft in einem Meter Tiefe und die Bewegung ist sehr stark, meiner Meinung nach eben zu stark, es sieht nicht im geringsten natürlich aus. Wie sollte ich die Tauchschaufel verändern um eine etwas dezentere Bewegung zu ereichen, lang genug ist sie ja noch.?
(Bild 1+2)

Jetzt zu meinem zweiten Versuch, von der Verarbeitung ist mir der schon wesentlich besser gelungen, aber mit dem Lauf bin ich nicht zufrieden.
Er ist sinkend und hat gute Wurfeigenschaften, aber er bewegt sich nur schön wenn ich ihn mit kurzen Rucken einhole, ansonsten ist es eher ein Dahingleiten ohne jeden Ausschlag.
Auch für diesen würde ich mich über Tips zur Umgestaltung der Tauchschaufel/Ösen freuen.
Bild(3+4)

Danke schon mal


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,


der Red-Head sieht irgendwie aus wie der Fingerling!!!


Gut gelungen!!!#6



VG
Matze


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

don:

bei den Flachläufern musst du das ausprobieren. Aber Achtung: Umso weiter hinten die Schaufel sitzt, desto weniger Aktion wird dein Wobbler haben, aber desto mehr wird er flanken.

bei den Tiefläufern machst du am besten eine Schaufel hin, die gaaanz vorne am Kopf in einem Schlitz angebracht ist oder (bei Alu noch leichter zu machen) von unten angeschraubt wird. 
Da müsstest du dann auch eine Schnuröse AUF die Schaufel machen.

Ist recht kompliziert zu erklären, besorge dir mal das Buch "Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin. Da sind auch eine Menge Zeichnungen drin, die dir weiterhelfen werden.

#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Kann das sein , das das keine Risse sind , sondern Haare ?
> Sieht für mich bald so aus !



Es sind definitic keine Haare, es kann vielleicht auf dem Bild so aussehen, aber es sind in Wirklichkeit kleine Risse.



diemai schrieb:


> Sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen ? Probier' doch einfach 'mal ganz was Neues , ohne Hintergedanken , welche Farbe für welchen Fisch gut sein könnte , mache ich auch oft 'mal .



Ich habe etwa 10 Farbkombis, die mir spontan so im Kopf herunschweben. Ich wollte einfach nur mal wissen, was ihr so denket, entscheiden tut der Maler ja immer noch selbst


----------



## diemai (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Für Flachtaucher würde ich die Schaufel in etwa unter den Augen ansetzen , da ich Kohlmeise's Ansicht hier teile !  
Am Kiemenbogen wäre mit zu weit hinten , um den Köder noch zuverlässig wobbeln zu lassen .

In puncto Tieftaucher machtst du es auch so , wie Kohlmeise geschrieben hat . Möchtest du allerdings eine Plastik-Schaufel verwenden , mußt du das innere Drahtsystem durch die Schaufel führen , damit du dort die Schnuröse plazieren kannst . Das ist zwar etwas fummelig zu biegen und später einzukleben , aber so schlimm ist's nicht !

Habe auch gerade vor einigen Wochen meine ersten Wobs dieser Art fertiggestellt . Guck' dir 'mal die Bilder an .

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## diemai (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fish - hunter

Also , für den "Redhead" hast du dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben , erstmal Schaufel ca. um 1/4 abschleifen , die Form natürlich beibehalten !

Dann wieder den Lauf testen und entsprechend reagieren !

Oder zuerst 'mal versuchen , noch etwas Gewicht anzubringen , zuerst mit Klebeband(Isolierband) am Bauch befestigen und testen , funktioniert natürlich nur , wenn noch genug Platz zum Einlassen und Auftrieb vorhanden ist !


Der andere Wob läuft nicht , weil die Schaufelfläche UNTER/VOR der Schnuröse zu groß ist . 
Ist schwer zu erklären , vielleicht weiß ich den genauen physikalischen Grund selber nicht , aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen , das es eben so ist !

Entweder(falls möglich)setzt du die Öse auf die Schaufel , ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 von deren Länge vor die Nase des Wobs , oder du verrundest zunächst 'mal die Ecken zu einem(etwa)Vollradius .
Es wäre auch von Vorteil , wenn du die Breite der Schaufel oben am Körper etwas schmaler machen würdest , so das sie nachher etwa "birnenförmig" aussieht . Das müsste es dann bringen , ein Wenig kürzen könntest du sie auch .

Aber immer erst Schritt für Schritt vorgehen und immer zwischendurch testen , man kann hier auf die Entfernung kein Allheilmittel geben ! 

                                              Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Schöne Wobbler!!!

Der "Bite Me" gefällt mir besonders!

Wie groß sind die rechten 3?


----------



## don rhabano (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moinsen,

hey Diemai ich hab dein Posting leider jetzt erst gesehen....hatte einfach mal drauf los gearbeitet ,aber so falsch ist meine Kostruktion des DR denk ich áuch nicht (hab trotzdem nur 1gemacht...).

Bild1:  Die Schaufelform empfand ich als die beste und habe 3Wobbs damit bestückt.

Bild2:  Der eine Wobb hat als Versuch eine große Schaufel hinter den "kiemen", der andere ist dem typ 1 sehr änlich aber ein wenig anders.

Bild3,4:   Das ist der DR habe wie gesagt einfach mal gemacht... dafür ,dass es mein erster DR ist, find ich ihn OK |supergri.

Ist ja erstmal nur ne Testreihe...

Generell hab ich immer bissl Probleme beim "Tauchschaufelschlitzsägen/feilen"...habt ihr da nen tipp?

Achja Diemai sehr schöne Wobbs! Vorallem die Schaufeln sehen genial aus!!!


----------



## diemai (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Danke , ich mache mir für viele Schaufelformen Alu-Schablonen , die kann ich dann immer wieder zum Anreißen auf Plastik oder Blech benutzen . 

Na , da hätte ich mir mein Post ja schenken können , du hast es ja schon genauso gemacht ! 
Nach Möglichkeit die Schnuröse nächstesmal noch runder biegen , damit der Einhängewirbel nachher immer einen gleichbleibenden Angriffspunkt hat .

Der Flachtaucher mit der großen , breiten Schaufel wird meiner Meinung nach schlecht funktionieren , aber es ist ja ein Versuch , wie du sagst !

Ich finde die Schaufeln der anderen Flachtaucher auch etwas zu lang , wahrscheinlich werden sie sich auch aufgrund des sowieso rundlichen Querschnitts auf die Seite legen .

Letztendlich muß man wohl vieles für sich selbst lernen und seine Erfahrungen machen , niemand ist allwissend und ich finde , durch Fehler und Misserfolge lernt man am Besten .

Daher hast du vollkommen recht : Versuch macht klug !

Und wiegesagt , abschleifen kann man immer noch !

Ach ja , das Sägen des Schlitzes : 
Mache ich nach Möglichkeit immer schon , wenn der Rohling zwar schon seinen Umriß hat , aber die Seiten noch beide flach und parallel sind , so kann ich Ihn gut einspannen und die Winkligkeit des Schlitzes beim Sägen prüfen und natürlich mit'm Anschlagwinkel vorher anzeichnen .

Habe auch 'ne Hobby-Fräsmaschine , damit wird's sowieso recht genau .

@ Adl3r4ug3

Danke , aber aus'm Kopf weiß' ich die Größe garnicht mehr so genau , glaube , das war'n so 85mm bis 90mm , ohne Schaufel#c .

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also demai hat alles ja schon so gut erklärt, da bleibt bald nichts mehr übrig....
:vik:

Vielleicht sollte man das Prinzip nochmals wiederholen:
Also....

Ist die Aktion zu heftig, hat man im Prinzip 5 Optionen:
- die Schaufel etwas verkleinern
- den Wobbler mit mehr Gewicht ausstatten
- bei Blechschaufeln die Schaufel etwas nach oben biegen
- bei Modellen mit Schnuröse am Kopfende des Wobblers:    
   diese leicht nach oben biegen
- bei Modellen mit Schnuröse auf der Schaufel (Tieftaucher):
  eine weitere Öse Richtung Schaufelspitze anbringen.

Wenn mir die Aktion eines Wobblers nicht gefällt, versuche ich zunächst etwas über die Stellung der Schaufel und der Kopföse zu erreichen. Erst dann ziehe ich die anderen Optionen. 

Bei Tieftauchern nehme ich nicht die Verlängerung des im Körper befindlichen Drahts zur Herstellung der Schnuröse auf der Schaufel. Lieber nehme ich ein ganz kurzes Stück Draht und klebe die umgeschlagenen Enden auf der Unterseite der Schaufel fest (Foto kommt noch). Allerdings muss man dann die Schaufel sichern, z.B. durch Anschrauben. Mache ich allerdings meine Hakenösen mit einem Draht, so bohre ich auch manchmal ganz unten in die Schaufel ein kleines Loch, an dem ich den Draht dann befestige (sieht man nicht, denn das ganze befindet sich ja im Wobbler). Sollte mir tatsächlich im Drill dann die Schaufel ausreißen, sind die Haken dann immer noch über den Draht mit der Schaufel verbunden und es gibt keine Probleme.

Oh je, Hoffentlich hamm das jetzt alle kapiert, eigentlich bräuchte man für alles ne eigene Fotostrecke.

Don rhabano:
Mach den Schlitz ruhig immer etwas größer, Austarieren kannst du die Schaufel ganz gut in den 5 Minuten, die der Kleber zum Anziehen braucht. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich auch bald wieder was fertig bekomme, zum Posten meine ich!!!

#h#h#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Demai:
sehr gute Arbeiten übrigens, besonders der mit dem schwarzen Kopf und dem roten Schwänzchen zieht magisch an, denke ich!!!
#6


----------



## diemai (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Vielen Dank , auch natürlich für die umfangreiche Erklärung zu Tauchschaufel und Schnuröse , das werden viele sicher zu schätzen wissen|wavey: !

Mache öfters 'mal Wobbler mit farblich abgesetzten Köpfen , da ich meistens mattes Lackspray aus'm Baumarkt benutze , habe ich nicht allzuviel Farbauswahl , da muß man sich 'was einfallen lassen ;+.

Werde in Zukunft wohl auch mehr mit'm Pinsel arbeiten , bei den Modellbaufarben , die ich nehme , gibt's ja wesentlich mehr Auswahl , und billiger ist's auch !

Habe auch schon 'mal wegen Airbrush geguckt , aber das würde mich wohl auf'n Schlag über 400 Tacken kosten , alleine so'n Kompressor hab' ich für 200 gesehen .

Da ich meine Wobbler fast ausschließlich zur eigenen Verwendung und aus Spaß an der Freude baue , muß für mich die Bemalung nicht so 100% perfekt ausfallen , mir würde es schon reichen , wenn ich so schön pinseln könnte wie Hans Nordin#6:vik::q !

                              Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Da ich meine Wobbler fast ausschließlich zur eigenen Verwendung und aus Spaß an der Freude baue , muß für mich die Bemalung nicht so 100% perfekt ausfallen , mir würde es schon reichen , wenn ich so schön pinseln könnte wie Hans Nordin!



Genau das ist der Punkt. Man muss seine Wobbler aus Spass an der Freude machen. Man muss gefallen am dem Basteln finden und vorallem auch viel Geduld mitbringen. Die Sache mit dem Airbrush ist schon ne schöne Sache und Leute wie Pelznase und Bondex (nur um mal zwei zu nennen) beherschen die Technik auch sehr gut, aber es ist, wie du oben erwähnt hast, ein TEURER "Spass". Man muss vielleicht nicht immer gleich 400€ für die gesamte Ausrüstung hinlegen, aber in Allem muss man viel mehr zahlen, als für ne Ausrüstung mit Pinsel und Hobbyfarben.
Auch Hans Nordin hat in seinem Buch geschrieben, dass es gar nicht auf die "perfekte" Farbabstufungen ankommt. Vielmehr auf die richtige Wahl der Farben und ob man die jetzt super oder akzeptabel am Wobbler anbringt spielt im Wasser sowiso keine so große Rolle mehr. Dem Fisch ist es egel, ob der Übergang von Grün zu Gelb mit Airbrush oder per Pinsel gemacht wurde.
Was ist damit sagen will ist folgendes: Das Airbrush ist was fürs menschliche Auge. Wenn der Wobbler fertig ist, kann man sagen: "Der sieht jetzt genau so aus, wie einen, den ich für 10€ im Laden gekauft habe."
Über einen Wobbler, der mit Pinsel bemalt wurde, kann man nathürlich auch was sagen: "Der Wobbler sieht jetzt in etwa so aus, wie die Vorlage, von der ich mich inspiriert habe. Er gefällt mir optisch zwar nicht ganz so gut, wie mein anderer, den ich per Airbrush besprüht habe, aber dennoch finde ich dass er was ganz eigenes, indoviduelles hat.
Im Wasser kommt es auf die Wahl der Farben, und vor allem auf die richtige Köderführung an, nicht auf den teuren Airbrushlack, der nahzu perfekt aufgetragen wurde.
Gerade für Junge Leute, die nicht so viel Geld haben, wie Schüler oder Studenten, ist es eine klare Entscheidung. - Pinsel und Hobbyfarben. Airbrush kommt da nur in den seltensten Fällen in Frage.
Hans Nordin hat in seinem Buch geschrieben, dass man mit ein wenig Übung bald sehr gute Resultate mit dem Pinsel erziehlen kann. Demnach kann ein nicht so schön bemalter Wobbler mit den richtigen Farben viel erfolgreicher sein, als ein schöner Airbrush-Wobbler, bei dem einfach nur die flaschen Farben mit wunderschönen Farbübergängen aufgetragen wurden.

Nicht das es falsch verstanden wird, ich finde die Airbrushtechnik wunderschön und freue mich über jeden wunderschönen Wobbler, den ich in dem Thread entdecke. Dies so keine Kritik an den Airbrushern unter uns sein!
Aber wie schon oben mehrfach erwähnt, Pinsel-Bemalung ist eine weitere Option, die zwar mehr Zeit und Übung erfordert, aber bedeutlich weniger Geld kostet und im Endeffeckt auch fängige, schöne, und für den Bastler selber zufriedenstellende Resultate bringen kann.



So, jetzt habe ich aber genug geredet.|rolleyes

Ich werde mich jetzt wieder an den Schreibtisch setzen und mal das "Stoppeln" probieren, also einen schönen weichen Farbübergang von Rücken auf Flanke versuchen. Fotos folgen über´s Wochenende...!#h


----------



## don rhabano (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|good:

eben das ist es... es ist nur der mensch ,dem eine perfekte und wunderschöne Bemalung wichtig ist.

don


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Don rhabano

Achja hab die selbe Kamera nun mal auf Macro gestellt .

Ich denke das war keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja
Ich will mich in Sachen Bemalung auch nicht festlegen lassen. Man kann alle Techniken kombinieren: Airbrush, gefärbter Lack oder Epoxy, Folie, Dekor oder schnöde Handbemalung. Die Vielfalt ist das was mich interessiert. Und wenn man mit dem Pinsel gut kann, dann erlaubt der auch schöne weiche Übergänge je nach verwendeter Farbe . Ich mag den Pinsel auch weil es weniger Aufriß ist als ständig Pistolen zu säubern und alles abzukleben. Mit der Hand bin ich schneller und brauche meine Küche danach nicht zu lüften ;-)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai
wenn ich so schön pinseln könnte wie Hans Nordin

na ja, der gute Hans hat in seinem Buch auch den ein oder anderen "grausligen" Wobbler abgebildet, den wirklich jeder, der einen pinsel halten kann, hinbekommen würde. Ich vermute mal, dass das vor allem Versuche aus seiner Anfangszeit waren.

Demgegenüber stehen natürlich auch Klasse-gepinselte Teile wie der "Grashecht" zum Beispiel. Das man aber immer besser wird, hat doch auch was beruhigendes!


Adlerauge:
Airbrush ist auch kein Selbstläufer und erfordert eine Menge Übung. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich das auch nur in etwa so hinbekomme wie Bondex oder Pelznase. 

Aber egal. Auch ein selbstgepinselter Wobbler kann für mich selbst "perfekt" sein. Beileibe nicht jede meiner Pinseleien führt zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Leider gibt es da keine Technik, die zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt. Manchmal schaue ich mir einen fertigen Wobbler an und denke mir "geil geworden", manchmal langts aber auch nur zu einem "ok".

Das ist wohl EIN Zeichen von Handarbeit.
#h


----------



## don rhabano (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,

kurze Frage : Wollte mir grade  das Hans Nordin Buch bestellen...

Jedoch blick ich da grade nicht ganz durch...bei Amazon (darf man doch schreiben oder?) gibts die Auflage von 2000 für 60euronen.
Bei Bücher.de gibts das Buch (gleiche Abbildung und Seitenzahl) für 22euronen und auf Amazon wiederum gibts eine Auflage 2006 ebenfalls mit 157seiten, jedoch völlig anderes bild und das für nur 6euro!!!

Welches habt ihr ...vll wurde das schonmal gefragt aber trotzdem.

don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

Ich habe das "blaue Buch": 
- 1. Auflage 2000 
- ISBN: 3-275-01309-2 
- Verlag: Müller Rüschlikon
- Preis war so um die 20€...oder 22€ könnte auch sein

Hab´s mir aber im örtlichen Buchfachhandel bestellt. Da war es einiges billiger.

Klick mich^^
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Welch' weise Worte , recht hast du ! 

Ich bin auch sehr oft auf "tackleunderground" , da airbrushen fast alle , na ja, die Amis sind halt wohl eher Perfektionisten , sind auch viele Leute dabei , die ihre Wobbler professionell vermarkten , ist halt 'n ganz anderer Markt dort ! 
Aber wiegesagt , nur für mein Spaßvergnügen sind mir die Kosten zu hoch .

@ don rhabano

Das "original" Buch ist das , was Adl3r4ug3 eben gepostet hat . Das für 6€ wird ein lizensierter Nachdruck sein , gab's vor'm Jahr oder so auch 'mal bei "Lidl" für 5€ , ist genau das Gleiche , aber nur kleiner im Format ! Hatte ich mir damals auch geholt , wußte das da noch nicht , hab' ich aber schon weitergegeben !

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Welch' weise Worte , recht hast du !



Sei Dank dem Herrn!




diemai schrieb:


> Das "original" Buch ist das , was Kohlmeise eben gepostet hat .



Du meinst wohl das, was meine Wenigkeit eben gepostet hat?|kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Sorry , war wieder verwirrt , hab's geändert !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Sorry , war wieder verwirrt , hab's geändert !



Kein Problem, ich hatte schon Angst, dass ich mich irgentwo verlesen habe bzw. was überlesen habe


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo, hab mich nochmal bei dem Internetauktionshaus mit den vier Buchstaben erkundigt. Da gibts 2 Sachen:

einmal für 6 Euros

http://cgi.ebay.de/Perfekt-angeln-WOBBLER-Kunstkoeder-selber-bauen_W0QQitemZ350124249472QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachb%C3%BCcher?hash=item350124249472&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1232%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



und das für 15

http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-erfolgreichs...14&_trkparms=72:1232|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Beide sind von Hans Nordin, das zweite schaut vom Cover her genauso aus wie meine Auflage von 2000.
Demai hat ja schon gesagt, dass die Bücher den gleichen Inhalt haben.

Vielleicht wäre das etwas teurerer doch besser, da ich manche Schablonen exakt aus dem Buch übernommen habe, ohne etwas an den Maßen zu ändern, wie man es eigentlich hätte machen sollen. Sind allesamt klasse Wobbler geworden.


----------



## diemai (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Mit den Schablonen hast du schon recht , aber man kann die auch im Copyshop auf'm guten Fotokopierer in der Größe verändern , mache ich mit meinen eigenen Skizzen auch so , wenn ich das gleiche Modell in verschiedenen Größen bauen möchte !

                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:

ja klar, mache ich auch so mit dem Fotokopieren. 
Ich meinte halt nur........

keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich gefällt mir nur das Cover des "Originals" besser.

aber vielleicht sind wir heute alle echt etwas verwirrt...
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Doch es gibt einen Trick wie JEDER Wobbler perfekt wird was die Bemalung angeht: Einfach solage immer wieder übermalen bis alles so ist wie´s sein soll!! Das geht bei Acrylfarben wirklich gut und ein paar mehr schichten schaden ja nie


----------



## Pelznase (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für mich gehört eine ordentliche bemalung genauso zu meinen ködern, wie ein guter lauf und eine hohe fängigkeit. wenn man eine "fischmaschine" gebaut hat, dann hat der köder gefälligs auch so auszusehen!

nebenbei, airbrush nimmt man nicht, weil es schöner ist als pinseltechnik. sondern weil das ergebnis gemessen an der zeit besser ist. bin mir sicher, dass wenn man talent, zeit und genug geduld hat, man unglaubliche tolle köder erpinseln könnte, die airbrusharbeiten alt aussehen liessen. aber die aufgebrachte zeit würd eben in keinem verhältnis stehen! und genau darum nimmt man airbrush.


----------



## diemai (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase , @ Bondex

Gute Statements , sollte meine Haltung vieleicht 'mal überdenken |kopfkrat! 
Das Bemalen empfinde ich manchmal nur als eine Art "notwendiges Übel" , ich beschäftige mich viel , viel lieber mit immer neuen Ideen von anderen Körperformen , bestimmten Laufeigenschaften oder Konstruktionsweisen #c.

Und da mir eigentlich öfter immer 'mal in der Richtung 'was einfällt , aber die letzten Köder immer noch beim Grundieren sind...............na ja , hhmm..........ich schäme mich auch ein wenig.......|bigeyes|bigeyes !

                                 Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

man braucht sich doch nicht schämen. Wichtig ist daß der Fisch den Köder mag! Dazu sind die Wobbler da. Wenn ich Kunst schaffen will kann ich mich auf Leinwand oder Papier austoben 
Pelznase hat schon recht. Mit Airbrush ist mn auf jeden Fall schneller wenn man ganze Serien fertigt. Für einen Wobbler aleine lohnt sich das Auspacken und Säubern sicher nicht. Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an wie das Finisch am Ende aussehen soll. Ein einfaches Design mit wenig Details benötigt natürlich auch weniger Zeit egal ob gepinselt oder gespritzt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da habt ihr schon recht, was Airbrush angeht, keine Frage. Aber ein Airbrush-Set ist halt viel teurer. Ich weis selber nicht ganz, was man dafür alles braucht.
Aber definitiv gefallen mir die Airbrush-Wobbler, die ich hier oft zu sehen bekomme narürlich sehr
Wobei ich mich auch immer über die handbemalten Wobbler freue


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seit zwei Jahren widme ich meine Freizeizt mehr oder weniger dem Bau von Jerk's.

Benutzen werde ich die Dinger nur im Urlaub, in großen Seen.

Fatzit: Die Materialkosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum 
FISCHBAREN Ergebnis.

Allerdings befürworte ich, die Förderung von Kreativität.

Swen#h


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sich an Pelznase zu messen ist fast unmöglich.
Allein die Betrachtung seiner Fischkopfzeichnungen lässt mich erblassen, die Umsetzung auf den Holzrohling haut mich um.
Dessweiteren der Umgang mit Lasuren, Ölen , Lacken, lässt
darauf schließen das er ein Könner seines Faches ist.
Ich glaube kaum das unsere jugendlichen Angler soviel 
Taschengeld, Zeit und know how besitzen um vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu erziehlen.
Schreibt mal was über eure Ausgaben oder Bezugsquellen.
Dann würde sich mancher Schüler überlegen worauf er sich einlässt.. 
 nicht böse gemeint#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Das Bemalen empfinde ich manchmal nur als eine Art "notwendiges Übel" , ich beschäftige mich viel , viel lieber mit immer neuen Ideen von anderen Körperformen , bestimmten Laufeigenschaften oder Konstruktionsweisen #c.




dem schließ ich mich an (was man meinen bemalungen auch ansieht ...).


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> dem schließ ich mich an (was man meinen bemalungen auch ansieht ...).



Mit ein wenig Übung kann man ALLES lernen. Sogar das Bemalen eines Wobblers mit dem Pinsel.|wavey:

Schau mal ganz unten auf dieser  Seite


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke auch man kann alles erlernen wenn man nur genügend Zeit investiert und sich wirklich dieses unbedingte Ziel setzt einen perfekt bemalten Wobbler zu gestalten. Die Frage ist ob es nötig ist zum Fischen. Anerkennung erhält man damit aber gewiß, denn Mer Mensch weiß im Gegensatz zum Fisch das Handwerk zu würdigen


----------



## Bastihahn (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

WOW Wahnsinn Jungs!
Ich lese nun schon ein weilchen hier mit und bewundere eure Wobbler! Echt richtig schöne Exemplare bei!
Ich dachte mir, für den Winter versuch ich es auch mal...
Also ab in den Baumarkt, Balsa hatten sie nicht, also zum üben eine Platte Styrodur gekauft.. Sprengringe und verschiedene Drillinge, Acrylglas und Kleber...

Heut war es dann so weit, mein erster Wobbler wurde geschnitzt und geschliffen, unten aufgeschnitten, Edelstahldraht hinein, die Tauchschaufel eingeklingt.. er sah wirklich super aus!
Dann getestet im Wasser..  der hatte ja extrem auftrieb, der wär wohl nie getaucht..  
Nunja... Alles verklebt und dann das Elend, das Styrodur löste sich auf!

Aber nichts desto trotz, ich besorge mir Balsa und andere Hölzer/Materialien..

Und dann werde ich weiter basteln, euren Thread stückweise weiterlesen und vielleicht werde auch ich hier irgendwann meine Ergebnisse präsentieren!

Weiter so!! Ganz große Klasse, macht richtig spaß hier zu lesen!!


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bastihahn

Wenn du dann gerade beim Besorgen bist , besorge dir dann gleich ein Exemplar des Buches von Hans Nordin , das bringt dich dann schon einen RIIIEEEsenschritt weiter !

Ansonsten viel Glück und Spaß bei deinen weiteren Kreationen !

                     Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Ansonsten viel Glück und Spaß bei deinen weiteren Kreationen !



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Viel Erfolg!
Auch für dich würde sich ein/mehrere Besuch/e auf dieser Seite auf jeden Fall mal lohnen!


----------



## Pelznase (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nepomuk, hast mich ganz schön verschämt. hab weder talent, noch viel zeit oder stecke viel geld in die bastelei. das meine köder so werden, wie se sind, liegt nur an der langen zeit, die ich schon bastle - das ist alles.

hab bei den niedrigen temperaturen wieder probleme mit dem laminierepoxid gehabt. das zeug ist über 1 jahr alt und verzeiht noch weniger temperaturschwankungen, denk ich. hab dieses wochenende jetzt dazu genutzt, das rad in einen geschlossenen kasten mit wärmequelle zu gebaut. mal sehen, wie sich das epoxid verhält.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> [...]hab weder talent, noch[...]



Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Das mit der Zeit und dem Geld glaube ich dir gerne. Aber dass du _kein_ Talent hast, stimmt nicht.

Stelle mal 3 Wobbler, die du selber gefertigt hast und 3 Wobbler, die du gekauft hast rein und ich bin mir sicher, dass es einige gibt, die nicht zwischen gekauft und gebastelt unterscheiden können. Falls dies der Fall ist, hast du ein gewisses Maß an Talent.
Wenn ich das gleiche machen würde, würden _alle _die Gegkauften von den Gebastelten unterscheiden können.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na ja, der Pelz zeigt halt Understatement in Reinkultur.
Aber das machen alle wahren Meister so.

Ich denke auch, das ganze hat viel mit Geduld zu tun.
Klar, ein Alutape hinklatschen kann jeder (ich zum Beispiel). Es aber so zu verarbeiten, dass man danach gar nicht mehr sieht, dass es Alu ist, darin liegt die Wahre Kunst.

Aber warte nur, Pelz, wir jagen dich.....

#6

_Stelle mal 3 Wobbler, die du selber gefertigt hast und 3 Wobbler, die du gekauft hast rein und ich bin mir sicher, dass es einige gibt, die nicht zwischen gekauft und gebastelt unterscheiden können._

Ich schon: da muss ich mir nur den Schleienwobbler auf der HP vom Pelz anschauen, aaaargggghhhh!!!
Was für ein Wahnsinnsteil. Diesen Realismus soll die Industrie mal nachmachen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich schon: da muss ich mir nur den Schleienwobbler auf der HP vom Pelz anschauen, aaaargggghhhh!!!
> Was für ein Wahnsinnsteil. Diesen Realismus soll die Industrie mal nachmachen



Achso, du meinst, dass seine besser als die von der Industrie sind. Kann gut sein


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute,
da ich in keinem falsche Hoffnungen wecken möchte, ist es leichter und billiger Spinner zu bauen. Man benötigt nur 2 Zangen, Draht bekommt man von einem Schweißer, den Rest im Internet ( wobei ich 20 Euro noch als hochgergriffen empfinde ). 
Holzköder verlangen einem da schon etwas mehr ab.
Will man Abachi verarbeiten, sollte ein kleiner Maschinenpark vorhanden sein. Sonst ist es mit der Lust an der Bastelei schnell vorbei.
Um äußere Kanten zu runden benutze ich eine Oberfräse die ich unter einer Platte eingebaut habe. Damit die Arbeit leichter von der Hand geht sollten Bandschleifer, Bohrmaschine, Akkuschrauber und selbstverständlich diverse Sägen und Zangen zur Verfügung stehen. Eine Feinwaage zur Ausbleiung sollte auch nicht fehlen ebenso wie ein Bunsenbrenner zum Bleigießen.
Holzkitt, Kleber, Schleifpapier sind für die restlichen Feinarbeiten. Nachdem diese Materialien und Maschinen alle eingesetzt wurden weiß man noch längst nicht, ob der Jerk läuft. 
Bei Wobblern treten noch größere Probleme auf. 

Die Oberfläche ist ein eigenes Thema. Ohne Fachwissen und Talent sind die ersten Versuche meistens schon zum scheitern verurteilt. Die Anschaffungskosten von normalen Grundfarben ohne Polyester oder Epoxyd-Harzen liegen bei ca. 20 Euro Sollte man mit Kunstharzen arbeiten, kommt das Trockenrondell dazu, div. Räumlichkeiten noch nicht mit einbezogen.
Airbrush, Verdünnungen, Abbeizer, Pinsel,...ect,
würden den Geldbeutel heiter weiter leeren.

Also, mal gerade einen Wobbler vom Besenstiel, wie es einst ein "alter Schwede" tat, 
kann man wenn die Ansprüche relativ hoch sind vergessen.
Sorry Swen|bigeyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mann kann auch Styrodur nehmen. Da ist die Bearbeitung ganz einfach und das Material ist sehr billig.


----------



## don rhabano (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab nun auf Wunsch von nem Freund 2 der Wobbs im "Koppendesign" angepinselt...

da die Form der Wobbs mit einer Koppenform nicht wirklich übereinstimmt hab ich schnell noch aus ein paar Gamakatsu Karpfenhaken, braunem Garn und 5min Epoxy "Streamer" gebastelt...(Schaufeln sind noch abgeklebt) leider kann ich immernoch nicht versiegeln, da der motror noch nicht da ist .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nepomuk:
Will man Abachi verarbeiten, sollte ein kleiner Maschinenpark vorhanden sein. Sonst ist es mit der Lust an der Bastelei schnell vorbei.

Sorry nepomuk, aber das verstehe ich nicht. 
Wenn ich es drauf anlege, baue ich dir einen Abachiwobbler in 1,5 Stunden incl. der ersten Schicht Epoxid. Wird dann halt ein Red-Head oder sonst was einfaches.
Dafür brauche ich auch kein einziges elektrisches Werkzeug.
Irgendeine uralte Raspel und ein wenig Sandpapier findet sich wohl in den meisten Haushalten.

Geräte kommen dann zwangsläufig dazu, da kann man aber auch sparsam sein.
Übrigens: bei Aldi Süd gibts derzeit Dremel-Klone incl. Verlängerungswelle für 18 Euronen und ein Zubehörschächtelchen für 4. Zuschlagen!!
#6


DON:
super teile!!!
Haben auch was von einer Minimaus, wie ich finde.
Zum versiegeln kannst du auch erstmal UHU schnellfest nehmen, ist aber recht teuer und definitiv keine 5 Minuten verarbeitbar, obwohl das draufsteht. Musst du dich halt beeilen.


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Kohlmeise,
in eineihalb Std. baut man meistens nur Mist.

Entschuldige Du 35, ich 42 Jahre jung.
Da hat man schon etwas Ehrfahrung...und Werkzeug.
Geh mal davon aus ein Jugendlicher versucht sich an diesen Dingen.
Pelznase als Vorbild,
...bleib auf dem Teppich.
Swen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nepomuk:
Klar braucht man Erfahrung, gebe ich dir recht!
#6

Aber die bekommt man halt nur durch Üben.
Und: sooo ein Drama ist es ja auch nicht, einen Wobbler zu bauen.
Da tue ich mich eindeutig schwerer, einen Kuchen zu backen.


P.S.: Eineinhalb Stunden, wenns sein müsste! In der Realiät bastle ich ein wenig, dann liegt das Teil rum, dann wieder ein bißchen was, bis er dann fertig ist


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Überteuerte Kleber aus dem Baumarkt und Polyestergebinde
gibt es im Fachhandel um die Ecke billiger.
Guckt mal bei den Autoteilehändlern,
da werdet Ihr schnell fündig.
250gr. Epox für nen 10er.


----------



## don rhabano (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich schreib auch mal was dazu:

JAAA, das ganze ist nicht so billig, jedoch auch ich als Jungangler hatte keine sooo hohen kosten und ich arbeite auch nicht mit einem riesigen "Maschinenpark".

Das Einzige in der Richtung ist eine Dremelkopie von ALDI für 15euro, die trotzdem sehr gut ist!!! Auch bei Kiefernholz oder Abachiholz nehme ich "nur" eine Metallsäge, Cuter und Feilen, das Alles hat man doch eig. im Keller rumliegen .

Außerdem muss man ja keine WObbs bauen ! Alle die das hier machen WOLLEN es ja tun, aus Spaß an der Arbeit und dem Resultat.

 Don


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Rhababer,
Lediglich die Veranschaung eines sehr komplexen Themas war mein Ziel,
um die Kosten-nutzen-Frage aufzuzeigen.
Sonst nichts.

Gruß Swen


----------



## don rhabano (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi Rhababer,



Mein Nickname ist nicht nach einem Gewächs benannt---vll. mal genauer lesen .

Diese Veranschauung ist ja völlig ok ,jedoch wirst du damit nichts erreichen, da eben fast alle hier Wobbler bauen möchten/bauen!!!
Wenn dann müsste man dies auf eine HP schreiben, dass man Junganglern wegen dem Kostenfaktor etc. nicht empfiehlt Wobbler zu bauen. Ist ja jedem freigestellt dies dann zu befolgen oder nicht.

Ich werde nun nichts mehr dazu schreiben .

don RHABANO


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zu diesen Billig-Multitools aus dem Discounter möchte ich anmerken , das diese meistens nicht direkt auf 220 Volt laufen wie ein "Dremel" , d. h. das du die Arbeitsspindel wohl mit zwei Fingern anhalten kannst , ohne dir dabei Brandblasen zu holen .

N' Kollege hatte vor vielen Jahren 'mal so'n Teil gekauft und mit zur Arbeit gebracht........hat mich nich' überzeugt .

Für Balsa mag's ja noch reichen , bei Abachi wird's schwierig , bei Hartholz kapituliert das Teil bedingungslos !

Der "Dremel" wird direkt an die Dose gestöpselt , bei den Billigteilen ist noch 'n Trafo dazwischen , das ist dann das Zeichen , das der wohl nicht richtig "durchzieht" . 

                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## don rhabano (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also bei meinem Teil ist kein Trafo oder sowas zwischengeschaltet....arbeitet mit 220/230 volt!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Dremel Clon auch.
Saft direkt aus der Dose!
:vik:


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano  @ kohlmeise

Na , dann muß ich meine Anmerkung wohl relativieren , sollte auch nur 'ne Warnung sein , nich' das nachher jemand enttäuscht ist ! 
Es gibt definitiv solche "schwachen" Geräte(mit Trafo) , müssen ja allerdings nich' alle so sein !

Und wenn eure Teile auch direkt gestöpselt werden , dann haben sie ja auch mehr Power !

Gruß , diemai


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Don.
Nein, ich finde es toll wenn desorientierte Kinder einen Weg finden handwerkliches Geschick zu erlernen.

Schließlich seit ihr unsere Zukunft:k

Ich wollte euch nur einen Tipp geben,
bevor Taschengeld unnötig verballert wird.

Swen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:

ich kenne die Billigteile, die aussehen wie ein Capuccino-Rührer, auch. 

Sowas ist das aktuelle vom Aldi nicht. Sehr robust und ordentlich Power. Und: zieh mal vom Dremelpreis den Namensaufschlag weg, dann wirds schon deutlich billiger!


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin gelernter Tischler,
Hört mit dem Dremelscheiss auf.
Was wollt ihr damit??
Kopfornamente fräsen?.. ok!
Omas Fußnägel feilen...ohne Absaugung??

Die ganzen Dremelakivisten sind in meinen Augen
Delitanten.
Swen#h


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

im Übrigen, was glaubt ihr wie lange die Entscheidungszeit ist
den Köder zu fassen?
Leztendlich geht es diesbezüglich mal wieder ums menschliche Schöheitsemfpinden....

Swen


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, nachdem hier sowieso alles Off Topic läuft (dabei weiss jeder, dass vor 36 alles unerfahren, älter als 36 schon die zittrigen Finger alles zu Nichte machen:q)

hier das ultimative Wobblerkarussell:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DA6TaEbP0


und keine Kommentare, ich könnte meine Werkstatt mal wieder aufräumen, bitte!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nepomuk:
_Ich bin gelernter Tischler,
Hört mit dem Dremelscheiss auf.
Was wollt ihr damit??
Kopfornamente fräsen?.. ok!
Omas Fußnägel feilen...ohne Absaugung??

Die ganzen Dremelakivisten sind in meinen Augen
Delitanten._ 

Ich möchte dich hier ganz offiziell bitten, einen anderen Ton anzuschlagen. 
Wie dir sicher schon aufgefallen ist, beldeidigt in diesem Threat kein Boardie einen anderen und so soll es auch bleiben.

Sollte ein ähnlich gestrickter Beitrag von dir hier noch mal vorkommen, wird er gemeldet, und zwar ohne Diskussionen.

In diesem Sinne,

Kohlmeise

P.S.: und außerdem heißt es *Dilettanten*


----------



## nepomuk (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann hab ich alle Ziele erreicht.

entschuldigt den Begriff Dilletanten..Sorry


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sollte ein ähnlich gestrickter Beitrag von dir hier noch mal vorkommen, wird er gemeldet, und zwar ohne Diskussionen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne,
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ nepomuk

Es kann ja nun 'mal leider nicht ein jeder Tischler sein !

Ob's dir passt oder nicht , ein "Dremel" ist ein Top-Werkzeug zum Wobblerbau .

Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt ziehmlich angepisst , das mich hier jemand , der mich überhaupt nicht kennt , auf diese Weise hier ohne jeden Grund anmacht , nur weil ich anderen Boardies nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ein wenig helfen wollte .

Ich schlage vor , das du dir vielleicht andere Foren suchst , wo eventuell ein solcher Ton und Umgang Usus ist , denn ich denke , das so , ein , sagen wir 'mal "konstruktives Miteinander", nicht möglich ist !

Und was den Begriff "Dilettanten" betrifft , solltest du den auch einmal als für dich zutreffend in Erwägung ziehen , zwar nicht in puncto Holzbearbeitung , aber in Bezug auf soziales Verhalten !

Na ja , was rede ich ? "Nomen est Omen"

                                              diemai


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hoffentlich wird das hier kein Sabbelthreat 
Übrigens habe ich beides: Den echten Drehmel (sogar 2 davon) Und einen Top-Craft von Aldi. Der ist auch zu gebrauchen für den Wobblerbau. Allerdings läuft der Drehmel etwas schneller, ist handlicher und vibriert weniger. Der Proxon dagegen soll einen Trafo benötigen. Aber auch dieser soll sehr zum empfehlen sein. Besonders Graveure schwören auf diese Geräte. Vielleicht haben die noch mehr Umdrehungen???


----------



## don rhabano (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Damits eben mal weiter geht ein paar pics...

das eine is der Jerk ,den ich nun bepinselt habe...einfach drauf los...

 Das andere ist ein kleiner Versuch, ob die Barsche hier auf "gesprenkeltes" stehen und noch "das kleine schwarze":q.


----------



## Bobster (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Yo !

Sehen doch klasse aus - wenns denn den Fischen lecker erscheint.Ich würde direkt auf die mittlere Kakao-Bohne beissen 
Weitermachen...

Der erste erinnert mich an einige "Fun-Wobbler" die ich gebaut habe, aber auf denen ich nie etwas gefangen habe.
...und zwar mit ..."removable tatoos" !
Also diese "Stacheldraht und Arschgeweih" Sachen die man
mit nem Schluck Wasser auf die Haut klebt.
...sahen echt goil aus...
haben aber nie etwas gefangen.

Bei uns beisst alles nur wenn es irgendwie
in "Fischereiaufseher grün" daher schwimmt...:q

Bobster


----------



## diemai (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Es gibt solche Geräte , die extra zum Gravieren ausgewiesen sind , hab' ich mich aber nie weiter damit beschäftigt !

Ich denke auch , das die schneller drehen , aber eventuell nur über kleinere Werkzeugaufnahmen verfügen(bin mir da aber nicht sicher !) .

@ don rhabano

Mutig von dir , so radikal dunkle Wobbler zu gestalten ! Für einen Oberflächenköder für mich erste Wahl , aber für tauchende Wobbler hab' ich mich dazu noch nicht durchgerungen , obwohl ich es immer 'mal wieder vorhatte !
Bei mir muß es immer ein wenig kontrastierend sein , aber .... , na ja , ......arbeite ja z.Z. wieder an einigen kleineren Wobs,....veilleicht könnte ich ja....... !

                        Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DA6TaEbP0 und keine Kommentare



Doch
Jetzt kommt ein Kommentar. Das Ding dreht sich viel zu schnell. Kannst mir glauben, ich weis, wo von ich rede. Ich habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch ein Köderkarussell gebaut. Habe dabei nen alten Motor aus dem Keller benutzt, der etwa 1 Umdrehung/Sek. macht. Wenn ich dann einen Wobbler draufgespannt habe, bei dem das Epoxy gerade erst drauf gekommen ist, dann hat sich dieses immer an einer Seite des Wobblers gesammelt, da die Flugkräfte durch das zu schnelle Drehen des Apparates, sich zu stark auf den Fluss des Epoxy ausgewirkt haben.
Jetzt muss ich den anderen Motor dran bauen.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mit nem Kollegen geredet. Der hat gemeint, dass er sein Epoxy (300er-Behnke) immer 1,5 Stunden "warten lässt" nachdem er es gemischt hat und dann erst auf den Wobbler streicht. Dann soll es zähflüssiger sein und nicht mehr so verlaufen. Ob es funktioniert weis ich nicht. Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber logisch klingt es allemal.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge:
kann ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Wartezeit was bringt.
mein Epoxid (auch das 300er, Härter LS) bleibt EWIG flüssig.
Das problem sehe ich eher darin, immer den richtigen Zeitpunkt abzupassen, wenn es noch nicht ZU dick ist.
Bei einem langsamen Motor spielt es aber gar keine Rolle, ob das Epox nun flüssig ist oder nicht, sofern man nicht zuviel aufträgt.
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei einem langsamen Motor spielt es aber gar keine Rolle, ob das Epox nun flüssig ist oder nicht, sofern man nicht zuviel aufträgt.



Stimm.|wavey:


----------



## flexxxone (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mahlzeit,

nachdem ich's nun endlich geschafft habe, mir ein Karusell zu bauen, kann ich auch mitreden.... |bla:

Hab ein Foto angehängt - ihr seht die Uraufführung meines MeFoWob - Balletts :q - quasi fast LIVE 

So'n Probelauf ist ganz gut... man kann die Fehler erkennen und später ausrotten #d |kopfkrat #6

Mein Motor macht 5-6 U/min

Was ich jetzt beobachten konnte, fand ich etwas seltsam... ;+
Anfänglich verlief alles schön gleichmäßig, doch nun auf einmal, fangen zwei Wobbs an Nasen zu bekommen!

Vorhin ist das auch schonmal passiert. Das lag aber daran, das der Draht, mit dem ich den einen eingespannt hatte, nicht stramm genug war - und somit konnte der Wobb sich selbst auch noch ein Stück weit drehen.

Nun ist das aber nicht so, alle Drähte sind fest genug - und trotzdem die Nasen !

Habt ihr 'nen Tip?

Gruß
flexxx

PS: @Kohlmeise: von denen wird's keiner... die sind leider für meinen Vater zu Weihnachten gedacht. Aber Abachi Nr. 1 wird Deiner!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Flexxxi:

entweder die Wobbler zu schräg eingehängt, das führt manchmal zu Nasen am hinteren Ende - hast du aber, was ich erkennen kann, eh nicht gemacht. Die schauen ja sehr waagrecht aus. 

Dann ists wahrscheinlich zu viel Lack auf einmal: Nasen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## don rhabano (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Leute,

ertmal schönes karussel!!!

Nun zu was andrem....meine neue Wobbserie sollen Bafowobbs für Hecht etc. sein... nun hab ich 2Fragen ....zum einen soll ich Kiefernholz oder doch noch Balsa nehmen ? ich tendiere eher zu Kiefer, wegen den 110mm. Zum anderen: ist die Bebleiung so in ordnung zumindest von der Platzierung?

Achja das eine Bild ist ein kleiner, eig. netter Wobb, bis auf die Schaufel... da hat wohl jemand unsauber gearbeitet und es nich gemerkt (  NAIn ICH doch nicht :q )...Kann man da noch was retten? Evtll. einfach rausreißen und neue rein? Danke im voraus!!!

Hab mir heute endlich Pipettenflaschen besorgt und kann nun viiiiiiiiiiel bessere Acrylfarben zusammstellen, als mit den riesenflaschen meiner mutter....echt empfehlenswert...


----------



## flexxxone (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus,

Waagerecht sind sie so ziemlich, das stimmt.

Ich hab's mit tauchen probiert... dachte eigentlich, dass ich sie lang genug hab abtropfen lassen. |kopfkrat

Wahrscheinlich konnt' ich's bloß nicht mehr abwarten #c|rolleyes

Aber wie heißt's so schön: Vasuch macht kluch :q

Was ich auch noch unbedingt abändern muss, ist die Auflagefläche der Achse.
Das ganze ruckelt mir noch etwas zu sehr. Mal sehen, evtl finde ich ja noch irgendwo ein paar Kugellager.
Hab jetzt erstmal Silikonspray reingegeben... mal sehen vielleicht gibt sich das ja auch von alleine.

Servus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DON:

guter Gott, wieviel Biere hattest du beim Schlitzsägen intus???

:q:q:q

Also ich glaub ja nicht, dass du da noch was retten kannst....


----------



## flexxxone (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|uhoh: |clown:

so was in der Art hab ich mir auch gedacht :q



Jetzt wollte ich, bevor's in's Bettchen geht, eigentlich nur nochmal schnell schauen was meine Kleinen machen... |bigeyes

Schock!|scardie:
Die Schraube, die die Achse auf der Antriebswelle hält, hat sich gelöst... :c
Jetzt hab ich überall Nasen! Zum verrückt werden!

Also unbedingt die Lager für die Achse verbessern!

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch zu warten, bis alles trocken ist - und dann schleifen, glätten und neuen Versuch starten...
#d


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Rhabano
Du kannst das retten: Einfach die Schaufel ganz wegschleifen und dann einen neuen aber geraden Schlitz sägen. Da hinnein einen neue Schaufel kleben und fertig ist der Wobbler


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Rhabano
> Du kannst das retten: Einfach die Schaufel ganz wegschleifen und dann einen neuen aber geraden Schlitz sägen. Da hinnein einen neue Schaufel kleben und fertig ist der Wobbler



PS: Wobei wir dabei dann wieder beim DREMEL wären!!!|muahah:


----------



## Trouthunter94 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey leute bin auch grad neu hier im thread!
intressiere mich sehr fürs wobblerbauen!
hab auch schon meine ersten versuche mit balsaholz gemacht... sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus oder?!


p.s.: hab schon viel vom wobblerbuch von hans nordin gehört. aber is das richtig das das 60€ kostet?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehen doch ganz gut aus.
Wenn deine Wobbler so einen hohen Rücken haben, musst du aufpassen dass sie nicht umkippen. Das heißt, du solltest ganz nah am Bauch unten einiges an Blei rein tutn, damit der Schwerpunkt so tief _wie möglich _ist. 

Zu dem Buch: Das kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Es kostet so um die 20€



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich habe das "blaue Buch":
> - 1. Auflage 2000
> ...


----------



## Trouthunter94 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jaja das mit dem blei is schon passiert... sitzt alles zimlich weit unten.

ich weiss nur noch nich wie ich den anmalen soll alo in welchenm design... habt ihr n vorschlag wie ich einen wobbler in dieser form anmalen soll?

p.s.: sind nich 2 wobs! das is beides der gleiche auf den fotos!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Trouthunter94 schrieb:


> in welchenm design... habt ihr n vorschlag wie ich einen wobbler in dieser form anmalen soll?



Rücken: Blau
Flanken: Weiß
Bauch: Rot

Auge: Gelb
Pupille: Schwarz
Kiemenbögen: Rot


----------



## flexxxone (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Trouthunter94 schrieb:


> ...p.s.: hab schon viel vom wobblerbuch von hans nordin gehört. aber is das richtig das das 60€ kostet?


 
Also was Ihr immer alle mit 20,- ; 40,- oder gar 60,- Euro habt... #c

Ich hab für meins damals, lasst mich lügen, max 10,- gezahlt. :g
Gab's bei Aldi, Lidl, Penny... keine Ahnung

Oder ist das etwa eine unvollständige Ausgabe?
Meins hat ca.160 Seiten.

Servus


----------



## flexxxone (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab was gefunden...
> 
> ...


 
Fast vergessen...
die sind super diese Haken!

Das Öhr ist groß genug und der Sprengring hat richtig gut Spielraum.

Also empfehlenswert!

Werde auch ein paar von meinen Spinnern damit ausrüsten.

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## don rhabano (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,
mein Bafowobb is nun fertig....hätt ich noch Spraydosen oder anderes da würd ich den Rücken dunkler (grünlich) und den Bauch eher sogar weiß sprühen, das ist leider mit Acryl (zumindest mit meinen Fähigkeiten ) nicht ansehnlich.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Don:

täusch sich da mal nicht. 
Immerhin kommt ja nock Lack drüber. Matte Acrylfarben schauen unlackiert immer etwas stumpf aus, mit einem schönen Finisch erstrahlen die aber auch in Glanz!
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@flexxxone: Dein Buch müsste vom Innhalt eigentlich das Gleiche sein, wie das, auf das ich oben verlinkt habe.
|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3 
 Wieso, ich habe doch nie was gegen Drehmel gesagt. Benutze ich doch selber seh häufig für alles Mögliche 

@Trouthunter
Wir schreiben hier doch niemandem vor wie der Wobbler aussehen soll. Sei selber etwas kreativ. Und wenn Dir die Farbe anschließend nicht gefällt, dann malst ihn wieder über oder baust einfach einen neuen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> Wieso, ich habe doch nie was gegen Drehmel gesagt. Benutze ich doch selber seh häufig für alles Mögliche



Das will ich damit auch nicht sagen. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass ein DREMEL ein gutes, sehr hilfreiches Werkzeug ist. Das war auf keinen Fall eine Bemerkung _gegen_ den DREMEL.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Doch
> Jetzt kommt ein Kommentar. Das Ding dreht sich viel zu schnell. Kannst mir glauben, ich weis, wo von ich rede. Ich habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch ein Köderkarussell gebaut. Habe dabei nen alten Motor aus dem Keller benutzt, der etwa 1 Umdrehung/Sek. macht. Wenn ich dann einen Wobbler draufgespannt habe, bei dem das Epoxy gerade erst drauf gekommen ist, dann hat sich dieses immer an einer Seite des Wobblers gesammelt, da die Flugkräfte durch das zu schnelle Drehen des Apparates, sich zu stark auf den Fluss des Epoxy ausgewirkt haben.
> Jetzt muss ich den anderen Motor dran bauen.
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mit nem Kollegen geredet. Der hat gemeint, dass er sein Epoxy (300er-Behnke) immer 1,5 Stunden "warten lässt" nachdem er es gemischt hat und dann erst auf den Wobbler streicht. Dann soll es zähflüssiger sein und nicht mehr so verlaufen. Ob es funktioniert weis ich nicht. Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber logisch klingt es allemal.





#q#q#q#qAAAAAARRRRRRGH !!!!!#q#q#q#q#q#q


Dsa war ein Witz ! EIn Joke ! Ein Spaß ! FUN !!


Dss ist ein Stirlingmotor, ein Heißluftmotor, vollkommen ungeeignet und nie als Wobblerkarussell gedacht. Eine fixe Idee, als ich diesen Eigenbaumotor mal wieder just fur Fun laufen lies. 

Wollte nur von der ausufernden Dremel diskussion ablenken


----------



## planlos13 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

servus,

habe das oben erwähnte buch letzte woche bei e-bay für 6,50€ ersteigert!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Dsa war ein Witz ! EIn Joke ! Ein Spaß ! FUN !!
> 
> Dss ist ein Stirlingmotor, ein Heißluftmotor, vollkommen ungeeignet und nie als Wobblerkarussell gedacht. Eine fixe Idee, als ich diesen Eigenbaumotor mal wieder just fur Fun laufen lies.




Ohh je! 

Ich dachte, du meinst es ernst, um mit dem Motor ein Köderkarussell laufen zu lassen.

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## flexxxone (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



planlos13 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> habe das oben erwähnte buch letzte woche bei e-bay für 6,50€ ersteigert!


 
Na dann viel Spaß damit!
Und schön basteln... und natürlich herzeigen 

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß damit!
> Und schön basteln... und natürlich herzeigen
> 
> Gruß
> flexxx



Da schließe ich mich natürlich an.

Über´s Wochenende kommt mein Exemplar. Lasst euch überraschen!!!|wavey:


----------



## jecht (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt wo die kalte Jahreszeit wieder Einzug hält werd ich mich auch mal wieder ans Basteln machen. Werde bald mal ein paar Exemplare posten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ahhhh ich kriege die Krise!

Nachdem ich mich schon bei der Aluschaufelöse verbohrt habe, habe ich gerade aus Versehen den falschen Pinsel zum Epoxieren benutzt und zwar den, den ich 2 Minuten vorher mit Pinselreiniger ausgewaschen habe.

Das hat nur noch gespratzelt und das Epoxy ist auf dem Wobbler in 10000 Einzeltropfen geperlt und in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig geflossen.

Jetzt dreht er so vor sich hin, der Gute und schaut aus wie ein gerupftes Hühnchen.
Schluss mit der Bastelei für heute!

#q


----------



## diemai (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Nicht nur ich bin manchmal etwas verwirrt......anscheinend #c?

Alles wird gut..........#6!

                                     Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## Kössi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Don, ich hab noch einen Tip deinen verunglückten Wobbler zu retten: Ich geh mal davon aus es ist einen Polycarbonatschaufel müsste bei anderem Kunststoff aber auch funzen. Erwärme die Schaufel vorsichtig dort wo sie in den Körper eingeführt ist und dann kannst du sie korrigieren. Einfach am Austritt auf eine scharfe Kante legen und nach Augenmaß richten, kannst du mehrmals machen wenns nicht gleich beim ersten mal klappt. Mach ich über einem Teelicht, aber vorsichtig von beiden Seiten und immer dabei bewegen, sonst läuft die Schaufel schwarz an oder es gibt Blasen.                Gruß Kössi


----------



## planlos13 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke danke

bin gerade noch in den anfängen, aber sobald ich mich ausreichend infomiert hab werde ich loslegen, selbstverständlich werd ich dann auch davon berichten!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> [...]mit Pinselreiniger[...] gespratzelt und das Epoxy ist auf dem Wobbler in 10000 Einzeltropfen geperlt und in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig geflossen.[...]



Ohh du Armer!
Kannst mal bitte ein Bild von dem Wobbler reinstellen? - Ich kanns mir zwar vorstellen, aber ein Bild wäre noch besser!
Wusste gar nicht, dass Epoxid mit Pinselreiniger (Normale Verdünnung, oder?) so stark reagiert...#d

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man(n)

Zu meinem Wobbler: Er ist fertig bemalt und muss jetzt nur noch mit Epoxid versiegelt werden. Ich denke, dass ich ihn über´s Wochenende fertigstellen kann.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute !
Leider hat es heftigst geschneit und gestürmt bei uns
und ich konnte leider nicht ne runde "spinnen" gehen 
'hat aber auch sein Gutes gehabt und so habe ich endlich
mein Wobblerkarusell fertig gestellt :q

Dann werden die Wobbler mal ne Runde 
Karusell fahren am Wochenende.....

Bobster


----------



## Pelznase (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das sind die ersten wobbs aus meinem geschlossenen köderrad.
jetzt spinnt das epoxid nimma rum - nach 12h waren es durchgehärtet.


----------



## jecht (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaub ich wiederhole mich zum etwa 675. mal wenn ich sage, dass die wieder saugeil geworden sind:q


----------



## diemai (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wer sowas baut , hat selber schuld...............................
..............................................................................
..............................................................................
..............................................................................
..............................................................................
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
...............................................................................
........................................................................wenn
ihm der 47. Hecht das Teil kaputtbeißt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q:q

Saubere Arbeit ! Gruß , diemai


----------



## Pelznase (22. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx, wenn du so denkst, sag ich dir lieber nicht, wie wenig zeit ich für einen wobb gebraucht hab.... die sind im prinzip wie in meinem alu-tutorial gemacht, keine geschnitzten details usw.

die schuld nehme ich gern auf mich!:q



diemai schrieb:


> Wer sowas baut , hat selber schuld...............................
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ........................................................................wenn
> ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jecht schrieb:


> dass die wieder saugeil geworden sind



Sag mit mal einer, was ich dazu noch hinzufügen soll...#c

Pelznase, sehen einfach umwerfend aus!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> Leider hat es heftigst geschneit und gestürmt



Bei uns sind es schon 50cm Neuschnee seit Freitag Abend...|rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kleine Anfrag an die Wobblerbastlergemeinde

Mein Wobblerkarussell dreht sich nun schon seit Samstag.
Die Produktion läuft #6

a) In welchen "Behältnissen" mischt Ihr das Epoxi ?
Ich habe mir kleine Einweg - Papierschüsseln gebaut.
Denke aber die Papierfasern lösen sich beim mischen auf ?
Gibt es noch alternativen für das ansetzen kleiner Mengen ?

b) Wieviel Schichten ?
Ich bin jetzt bei der 2ten.
3-4 müssten doch genügen ? oder ?

c) Mischngsverhältnis
Behnke schreibt 100 - 55
Trotzdem entwickeln sich "ungleichmässigkeiten"
Sollte man das Mischungsverhältnis erhöhen oder liegt es
an der ungleichen Rotation ?

Draußen schneits ohne Ende - Super Tag zum Wobblerbau.

Bobster


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> a) In welchen "Behältnissen" mischt Ihr das Epoxi ?



Auf Papier aus Kalatolgen. Die haben etwas glatteres Papier als Zeitungen.



Bobster schrieb:


> b) Wieviel Schichten ?



Eine, da ich bis jetzt nur Wobbler für Forellen und Barsche baue. Da würde sogar nur eine oder zwei Schichten Klarlack reichen.



Bobster schrieb:


> c) Mischngsverhältnis
> Behnke schreibt 100 - 55
> Trotzdem entwickeln sich "ungleichmässigkeiten"
> Sollte man das Mischungsverhältnis erhöhen oder liegt es
> an der ungleichen Rotation ?



Ich nehme immer so 1:1 (in etwa) Manchmal en bisschn weniger Härter.



Bobster schrieb:


> Draußen schneits ohne Ende - Super Tag zum Wobblerbau.



Genau, und desshlab bekommt mein Wobbler nun eine Schicht Epoxy drauf

Schau mal hier


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, das ist mein bisher arbeitsintensivster.

hab sogar die kanten gerundet, schmirgelpapier < 80 verwendet und mehr als 3 farben verwendet ...


mehr kann ich nicht, mehr zeit will ich aber auch nicht dranhängen.

ich fürchte nur, er wird wieder nicht so laufen wie ich will, mit dieser klassischen form komm ich einfach nicht zurecht. der vereinsweiher ist wegen besatz gesperrt, an die saar fahr ich keine 40 km im schneetreiben nur um den wobb zu testen. in der regentonne sieht er ziemlich müde aus..



bekomm ich eigentlich probleme, wenn ich am gesperrten wasser einen wobb ohne haken teste, statt dessen nur 2 ausgleichsgewichte? vorher alle taschen leerräumen, dass blos kein haken dabei ist.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, das ist mein bisher arbeitsintensivster.



Schön! 

Wie das mit dem Testen ist, weiß ich nicht. Frag doch mal den Vereinsvorstand.#c


----------



## Pelznase (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dieser wobb bekommt 3 schichten. das ist ein 22cm teil, das nimma so richtig in die konstruktion passt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schönes Teil!!|wavey:

Meine sind immer unter 10cm. Da brauch ich noch nicht in die Diagonale gehen


----------



## Pelznase (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die schaufel ist viel zu lang. die kannste schon fast zu hälfte kürzen. ansonsten sieht der schon ganz gut aus.



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, das ist mein bisher arbeitsintensivster.
> 
> hab sogar die kanten gerundet, schmirgelpapier < 80 verwendet und mehr als 3 farben verwendet ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bobster:

Zitat:
Zitat:
                     Zitat von *Bobster* 

 
_c) Mischngsverhältnis
Behnke schreibt 100 - 55
Trotzdem entwickeln sich "ungleichmässigkeiten"
Sollte man das Mischungsverhältnis erhöhen oder liegt es
an der ungleichen Rotation ?_

Ich nehme immer so 1:1 (in etwa) Manchmal en bisschn weniger Härter.
 

Wenn 1 : 0,55 Mischungsverhältnis draufsteht, würde ich das auch so ungefähr einhalten. Dann ein 1 : 1 draus zu machen, ist kontraproduktiv und führt zum gegenteiligen Effekt: 
Das Epoxy wird stumpf, schmierig oder sonst irgendwas.

Die von dir beschriebenen "Ungleichmässigkeiten" scheinen mir bei der ersten Schicht teilweise normal zu sein. Ich würde mit dem Epoxy sparsam umgehen und dafür mehr Schichten machen. Spätestens nach der dritten Schicht sollte er glatt sein wie ein Babypopo. 

P.S.: Nimmst du das 300er von Behnke? Wenn ja, das habe ich auch, ist lange Zeit sehr, sehr flüssig. Gerade da würde ich nicht so dicke Schichten machen, sonst verläuft es zwangsläufig, auch mit Karussell.

Mordskerl: geile Optik, dein Wobbler!!!
#6

Wie Pelznase schon sagte, die Schaufel ist zu lang. Ich persönlich würde die Kopföse auch nicht so weit nach unten geneigt anbringen, sondern ein wenig waagrechter. Ein bisserl biegen kann man sie immer noch

bekomm ich eigentlich probleme, wenn ich am gesperrten wasser einen wobb ohne Haken teste, statt dessen nur 2 ausgleichsgewichte? vorher alle taschen leerräumen, dass blos kein Haken dabei ist.

Also ich hätte da keine Probleme mit. Es werden höchstens alle denken, dass du bescheuert bist, mit einem Köder ohne Haken zu angeln......


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> die schaufel ist viel zu lang. die kannste schon fast zu hälfte kürzen. ansonsten sieht der schon ganz gut aus.




ich probiers aus. war natürlich doch am wasser. und wie erwartet kommt er fast ohne wackeln daher. die schaufel ist meine letzte hoffnung.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Epoxid-Leute:

Bondex hat mal gesagt, er benutzt das 5-Minuten-Epoxid von Conrad.

Welches benutzt ihr?

Kann man für´s Finisch auch 5-Minuten-Epoxid nehmen?

@Bondex: Ist es dieses?


----------



## diemai (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bobster

Ich benutze Epoxy und 2K-Lack von http://www.hakuma.de , das Epoxy soll 10:4 gemischt werden , der Lack 2:1 !

Zum Mischen der Lacke benutze ich kleine Messbecher , hatte mir die das erste Mal vor vielen Jahren 'mal bei einem Rutenbau-Shop bestellt .

Damals mußte meine Frau aber ins Krankenhaus , als ich sie dort das erste Mal besuchte , fielen mir gleich die Einweg-Medikamenten-Meßbecher auf , die die Patienten dort auf den Nachtschränken stehen hatten .............!

Als meine Frau nach ca. 10 Tagen entlassen wurde , hatte sie ca. 150 Stk. gesammelt , die ich dann zu Hause sorgfältig gereinigt und getrocknet habe:q .

Na ja , irgendwann waren die verbraucht , so habe ich mir (leider etwas andere) Messbecher in der Apotheke bestellt , ebenfalls mit 1 ml Skala , allerdings kleiner . Die waren ziehmlich teuer , habe damals glaub' ich 15 DM für 100 Stk. bezahlt .

In Hamburg ist manchmal n' Händler auf'm Flohmarkt , der hat diese Teile aus'm Krankenhaus im Sortiment , für 2€ oder 3€ pro 100er Packung , da hab' ich zugeschlagen , n' paar Hundert müsste ich noch haben........wer will denn schon gerne in's Krankenhaus:q ?

Das mit den Unregelmäßigkeiten hab' ich auch mit dem HAKUMA Epoxy , aber wenn , dann nur bei den ersten 2 Wobs(mache immer 6-8 Stk. auf 'mal) .

Ich denke , das sich das nach ca.3 min. Aufrühren noch weiter "setzen" muß , da das Problem später nicht mehr auftritt !

Ich pinsele diese ersten Köder einfach noch 'mal nach , dann geht's schon , wenn ich länger warten würde , wird der Lack für die Letzten schon etwas zäh !

Benutze kein Köderrad , dieses Epoxy zieht relativ schnell an , ich muß die Wobs nur 2X-3X von Kopf auf Schwanz umhängen , um Lecknasen an den Enden zu vermeiden .

Da mir dessen , in meinen Augen , recht "weiche" Oberfläche nicht gefällt , streiche ich die 2 Epoxyschichten noch 2X mit dem 2K-Lack über , die Schichten sind zwar dünner , aber werden härter !

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es kommt immer auf den Hersteller und die Sorte von Epoxid an. Manche müssen 2:1, andere 10:55, wieder andere 10:8 und nochmal andere 1:1 gemischt werden.

Gerade habe ich das 601er von Behnke drauf. Aber das geht ewig, bis das anzieht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl:

da bin ich aber gespannt, aber da er anscheinend kaum wackelt,...hm, glaube ich dann eher nicht, dass er mit einer kürzeren Schaufel besser funktioniert. 

Wie hast du ihn denn ausgebleit?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie hast du ihn denn ausgebleit?



Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen...|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mordskerl:
> 
> da bin ich aber gespannt, aber da er anscheinend kaum wackelt,...hm, glaube ich dann eher nicht, dass er mit einer kürzeren Schaufel besser funktioniert.
> 
> Wie hast du ihn denn ausgebleit?




das schreibst du jetzt |kopfkrat wo die schaufel schon gekürzt ist !!!

nee, spaß, ne neue schaufel ist schnell drin wenns sein muss.

der wobb ist aus buche, bebleit ist er von unten an 3 stellen, wobei das heck etwas leichter ist.  also kopflastig. wirft sich zwar bescheidener, geht aber.

insgesamt recht schnell sinkend, mein schwerster bisher. vielleicht liegts daran. einfach nur in die regentonne geworfen sinkt er mit dem kopf voran ca in 40° Schräglage. wenn aber ne schnur dran ist, die den kopf entsprechend bremst, sollte er halbwegs waagerecht absinken. soweit die theorie. 

dummerweise war die saar heute so trüb, dass nach 20 cm nix mehr zu sehen war. aber auch bei weiteren würfen verriet die rutenspitze keine aktion.

wo sollte das blei denn bei einem sinkwobbler hin?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aus Buche ist der also und schnell sinken tut er obendrein.
Dann wird es wohl daran liegen, dass die Schaufel es nicht packt, so viel Masse in Bewegung zu bringen.

Jetzt bin ich mir doch recht sicher, dass mit der gekürzten Ausführung das Teil genausowenig läuft. Versuche es mal mit einer sehr breiten Schaufel, also einer, die sich nach hinten nicht oder nur ganz wenig verjüngt. So in der Form etwas wie die Spitze deines Daumens. Die darf auch ruhig am Schaufelschlitz an beiden Seiten einiges überstehen. Länge wie deine jetzige gekürzte, nur viel breiter eben.

Keine Sorge, das Ding bring mer schon zum Laufen
#6


----------



## Huchenfreak (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> dieser wobb bekommt 3 schichten. das ist ein 22cm teil, das nimma so richtig in die konstruktion passt.



Der absolute Oberwahnsinn!!!


----------



## jirgel (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Pelznase ich weiß ich bin lästig aber könntest du mir mal Bilder zukommen lassen von deinen Laminierkasten und ein paar teschnische Daten denn in meine Werkstatt wird es immer zu kalt und das Epoxy und der Stufflack können nicht richtig aushärten. 

Sowas wär die Lösung für mich denn meine Freundin würd mich würgen wenn ich das wieder im Haus machen würde so ruht zur zeit meine produktion weil ich kann ja nicht immer die Gaskanone laufen lassen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl: Ich würde dir auch zu einer Größeren (von der Fläche) Schaufel raten. Kohlmeise hat es ja schon gesagt. Da Buchenholz eine sehr große Dichte hat, es es schwer, dem Buchen-Wobbler Bewegung zu verleihen. Da habe ich es einfacher, wenn ich Styrodur oder Balsa oder Fichte nehme. Wenn er mittig/eher ein bisschen weiter vorne ausgebleit ist, und du die andere Schaufel montiert hast, erstatte mal bitte Bericht. Bin mal gespannt, ob der dann läuft.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist wie gesagt mein erster schnell sinkender, und weil ich schon bei den schwebenden aus styrodur probleme habe, das ganze blei unterzubringen dachte ich halt buche  oder eiche ...


dummerweise lässt die jahreszeit kein testen nach feierabend zu (dunkel), ergebnisse also erst am wochenende. ich bereite mal eienn satz schaufeln vor, die ich dann zum tetsten einfach in den schlitz stecke.

danke erst mal für alle rettungstipps.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Keine Ursache.

Aber zu dem Testen zu dieser Jahreszeit. Genemige dir doch gerade jetzt, da es ehh kalt und früh dunkel ist mal ein Bad und nehme deine Wobbler mit. In der Badewanne soll mal sie super testen könen. Ich habe es zwar selber noch nie ausprobiert, aber gehen müsste es auf jeden Fall.

EDIT: Es kommt ja auch darauf an, wie groß der Wobbler ist. Aber eigentlich müsste man das ganze Blei schon unterbekommen. Bei mir hat es auf jedenfall noch nie Schwierigkeiten gemacht, alles unter zu kriegen.


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adl3r4ug3 
konnte Deinen Link nicht öffnen, aber Du siehst ein Foto von dem Epoxy auf meiner Seite. Und irgendwo hier im Threat habe ich davon auch ein Bild eingestellt wenn es noch drin ist..


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Adl3r4ug3
> konnte Deinen Link nicht öffnen, aber Du siehst ein Foto von dem Epoxy auf meiner Seite. Und irgendwo hier im Threat habe ich davon auch ein Bild eingestellt wenn es noch drin ist..



Meinen Link nicht öffnen...so ein mist. Ja auf der "anglerkiste" habe ich ein Bild. Kannst du mir mal den Link vom dem Diskokugelmotor geben? Und viellicht einen vom dem Epoxid? Weil mein Motor ist zu schnell und desshalbt kaufe ich mir jetzt auch den, den du hast.#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey!
Heute ist das Epoxid dann fertig getrocknet und ich kann euch hiermit den Wobbler präsentieren:

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/4792/46834158ky6.png
http://img377.*ih.us/img377/46834158ky6.png/1/w640.png

Den Lauf konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, da es das Wetter immoment nicht zulässt und ich keine Lust zum Baden habe


----------



## flexxxone (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schick der kleine #6
Wie groß isser denn?


Mach jetzt dann auch bald mal wieder ein paar pics

Bis denne

flexxx


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke.

Das kann ich dir leider (noch) nicht sagen. Ich habe den Wobbler gerade im Schätzen-Thread. Aber die Daten kommen natürlich noch.


----------



## don rhabano (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hab nun nach eintreffen des Motors endlich mein Karussell gebaut...habe auch gleich mal die erste runde wobbs reingehauen.... hab mich natürlich total verschätzt und viel zu viel epoxy angerührt ( das nächste mal wirds kein problem )....auch das mit der dosierung per Spritze hat nicht so gut geklappt, da mann bei den Flaschen von Conrad nur schlecht mit der Spritze reinkommt. Habe auch ein bissl zuviel auf die Wobs geklatscht habe aber wieder was per Pinsel runtergenommen!!!

Wie soll ich das nun handhaben? Würde heute Abend (so um 10) nochmal ne Schicht auf die draufmachen...ist das ok? Kann ich es auch aushärten lassen und später einfach nochmal eine schicht drauf machen? Wieviele Schichten macht ihr bei Wobbs über 9cm??? Bei den kleineren wollte ich so 2-3 machen...

danke im voraus, don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also bei meinen, die alle unter 10cm sind, mache ich nur eine oder maximal 2 drauf. Die sind ja auch nicht für Hechte bestimmt, sondern nur für Barsche und Forellen.
Wenn de drei Schichten drauf machst, kannste hinterher mit nem Panzer drüber fahren.

Kannst du mir mal den Link von dem Motor und dem Epoxy von Conrad geben?


----------



## don rhabano (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Motor-fuer-Discokugel-Discokugelmotor_W0QQitemZ350127728855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLicht_Effekte?hash=item350127728855&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


der motor


http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTE4OjAwMDAuMDBmNy5mM2U3Y2FiMSZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9MTAzMDc5NTY0NA==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=epoxydharz&p_searchstring_artnr=&p_searchstring_manufac_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&fh_directcall=&r3_matn=&insert_kz=&gvlon=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&kat_save=&updatestr=&vgl_artikel_in_vgl=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&gewinnspiel=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=20

das harz.


----------



## limpe (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Macht es doch anders bohrt einfach einmal von oben nach unten durch vom kopf des wobblers und bis zum schwanz durch und zieht nen stahl vorfach durch und macht nen drilling hiten ans stahlvorfach ran und oben am kopf das blei und die schaufel !!! und dan passt das denke ich ma.


----------



## limpe (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Heute ist das Epoxid dann fertig getrocknet und ich kann euch hiermit den Wobbler präsentieren:
> 
> http://img377.*ih.us/img377/4792/46834158ky6.png
> ...



Ey das teil sieht ja ma sowas von hammer aus ich will auch solche machen !!!!!! was nimmste für farben und matrial schick mir ma bitte ne PN ich will auch so schöne teile basteln !!!!!!!!!! Respekt :k


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: Klick?
Welches davon?


----------



## limpe (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @don rhabano: Klick?
> Welches davon?


 



dankeschön


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@limpe: Vielen Dank erst mal für das Lob.

Vorweg muss ich sagen, ich habe das Buch "Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin. Es ist eine gute, sehr gute Hilfe für den Start ins Wobblerbasteln und gewärt einen sehr guten Einblick in das, was man mit/an einem Wobbler alles machen kann.
Dann halte ich mich so ziemlich an diese SUPER Anleitung

Der Körper besteht aus Styrodur (Ist feiner als Styropor). Das Material nehme ich, weil es sehr leicht zu bearbeiten ist und einen super Auftrieb hat.
Die Tauchschaufel ist aus einer CD. Einfach die obere Schicht entfernen und man bekommt dieses elastische Plastik.
Die Achse besteht aus Edelstahldraht in der Stärke von 1mm.
Dann habe ich wenn Achse, Bleie und Tauchschaufel mit wasserfestem Ponal oder Epoxid-Harz eingeklebt und den Schlitz mit dem gleichen Kleber ausgefüllt. Dann wird der Wobbler mit Acry-Weiß grundiert und dann bemalt.

Zur Bemalung: Als erstes habe ich ihm komplett in dem gelb angemalt. Dann den grünen Rücken nach unten gestoppelt. Dann den Orangenen Bauch nach oben gestoppelt. (Die Farbschichten immer voll zwischendurch trocken lassen. Am besten über Nacht) Dann mit Hilfe von glattgeschliffenen Zahnstochern bzw. etwas größeren Rundhölzern die Augen aufgedrückt. Dann mit einem feinen Pinsel die Kiemenbögen aufgetragen und dann wieder trocknen lassen.
Die Glitzerfolie habe ich mit einer Lockzange ausgestanzt und einfach (da sie selbstklebend ist) aufgeklebt.
Am Schluss kam eine Schicht Epoxid drauf.

Zu der Stoppel-Technik: Beim Stoppeln nimmt man ganz wenig Farbe auf den Pinsel und fängt, wenn man den Rücken macht, ganz oben an mit dem Pinsel auf den Körper zu drücken. Dadurch verliert er Farbe. Nach und nach ist immer weniger Farbe auf dem Pinsel und wenn man dann noch immer weniger drückt und langsm mit dem Pinsel richtung Flanken runter geht, erziehlt man die feinen Farbübergänge.

Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, Schau dir den obigen Link an _und_ frage hier im Thread.


----------



## limpe (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Echt vielen vielen dank echt super der link ist klasse hilft mir sehr weiter.
Und dein antwort natürlich auch ich werde das auf jeden fall mal machen ! hab als kind schon richtig gerne gebastelt und glaube wen ich das mache bin ich echt happy vielen dank noch ma #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gerne - Jeder fängt mal klein an. Und wenn man dann selber anderen helfen kann, kann man das Wissen, das die anderen einem vermittelt haben, an die neuen weitergeben. Ist super,  wenn man helfen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

_Macht es doch anders bohrt einfach einmal von oben nach unten durch vom kopf des wobblers und bis zum schwanz durch und zieht nen stahl Vorfach durch und macht nen Drilling hiten ans Stahlvorfach ran und oben am kopf das blei und die schaufel !!! und dan passt das denke ich ma.

_Ähhh, Limpe, alter Schwede....
Was soll ich machen? Bohren und Stahlvorfach und hinten und Schaufel und Blei???
Ich kapiers nicht.


Adlerauge:
klasse Wobbler, den du da fabriziert hast!!!
#6#6#6

lass mich raten: 6,5558 cm?
:q

Ich komme vor lauter Arbeit :cmomentan nur sporadisch zum Schnitzen, aber ein Modell dürfte nächste Woche fertig sein, postet eure bis dahin fleißig, ich will unterhalten werden!

Grüße, Kohlmeise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Danke. Du kennst den Wobbler schon. Du hast schon mal auf den Rohling geschätzt. Aber die anderen wissen es nicht(mehr) und geben Schätzungen wie 3cm oder 1,5cm ab...


----------



## don rhabano (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> geben Schätzungen wie 3cm oder 1,5cm ab...




hab nichtmal die schätzungen anderer angeguckt....klann man doch gut erkennen oder??? einach mal gucken, wenn derdraht 1mm  hat und dann überschlagen .

Ich hab leider ein kleines (großes) problem....ich habe die pupillen von mehreren Wobbs mit Edding gemacht und die sind nun beim versiegeln fürchterlich verlaufen....  schade ....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: Das tolle ist ja, dass die Leute gar nicht wissen, dass dieser Wobbler, auf den sie Schätzungen abgeben hier im Thread behandelt wird.

Problem Edding: Das ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Ich weis leider nicht, wie mal dies beheben könnte. Warscheinlich musst du es so lassen. Aber die Fische werden das nicht schlimm finden. Vielleicht ist das der ultimative Wobbler und es war gar kein Problem...
Probiers´doch mal aus. Oder stelle mal ein Bild rein, von den "weinenden".

Die Pupillen meiner Wobbler werden nur noch mit Bastelfarbe gemalt


----------



## Pelznase (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

den will ich euch dann auch noch fertig zeigen. finde, das foto zeigt die tiefe der farbe mal ganz gut..

ps: der wird auf huchen eingesetzt


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also muß sagen der Wobbler von Pelznase ist mal wieder richtig geil...

Wenn meine mal so aussehen schreib ich mich von.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Pelz,

ist der als unterste Schicht mit geprägtem Aluband versehen?

Ansonsten wie immer:

RESPEKT

#6


----------



## limpe (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> _Macht es doch anders bohrt einfach einmal von oben nach unten durch vom kopf des wobblers und bis zum schwanz durch und zieht nen stahl Vorfach durch und macht nen Drilling hiten ans Stahlvorfach ran und oben am kopf das blei und die schaufel !!! und dan passt das denke ich ma.
> 
> _Ähhh, Limpe, alter Schwede....
> Was soll ich machen? Bohren und Stahlvorfach und hinten und Schaufel und Blei???
> ...



Ich meinte zum ersten beitrag zu diesen thema wegen dem besenstiel Wobbler . weil die haken ran schrauben wollten aber das hält ja nicht da meinte ich bohrt vom kopf bis schwanz runder ein loch und zieht ein stahlvorfach durch und unten nen drillig ran !! LG limpe das müsste gehen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Limpe:

jetzt geht mir ein Lichtlein auf!



aber wie kommst du drauf, dass Schraubösen nicht halten.
Gut verkleben und du kannst einen Bierkasten dran hängen, kein Problem!
#6


----------



## limpe (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Limpe:
> 
> jetzt geht mir ein Lichtlein auf!
> 
> ...



naya fürs gewissen finde ich das sicher weil stehl dir vor du hast dein traum fang dran und boom sind die haken ab was dan ? regste dich nur auf und :v ab


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: Das sage ich nur WOW!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß an Herr Huchen!


----------



## Bondex (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3 
Ich dar den Link hier nicht posten wegen SChleichwerbung. Schau einfach auf Meine Seite da wirst Du das Epoxy finden. Einen Link von dem Motor habe ich nicht. Ich benutze kein Karussell weil ich 5 Min Epoxy verwende ;-)
Die Idee mit der CD als Tauchschaufel hatte ich auch mal. Ist´ne Scheißidee  Das Material ist viel zu brüchig. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, nimm Alu, Messing oder noch besser Edelstahl!


----------



## diemai (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Ist Messing und Edelstahl nicht zu schwer;+ ?

Werden die Köder damit nicht zu kopflastig und überschlagen(verheddern) sich beim Wurf ;+?

Für die Taucheigenschaften und die Trimmung mag's ja von Vorteil sein.........;+?

Habe es nie probiert , nehme immer Alublech oder Lexan .

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein, das ist kein Problem. Ich konnte nicht feststellen daß sich solche Köder eher überschlagen. Ich denke dieses Problem hat eher andere Ursachen: Köderform, Größe oder Anzahl und Anordnung der Drillinge. Außerdem ist es gut wenn der Wobbler im vorderen Bereich mehr Gewicht hat denn richtige Fische gründeln doch auch mit dem Kopf voran und fallen selten mit der Schwanzflosse zuerst zum Boden. Da der Zug von vorne komme gleicht sich das ohnehin wärend der Einholphase aus


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Moin!
Ich habe mal eine ganz andere frage.Vor zwei wochen habe ich mir ein schönes buch über wobblerbau gekauft und nun suche ich nach adressen wo mann ösen,haken und augen kaufen kann.Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.
mfg marc jürgens #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Musste dich durchwühlen, die links findest du überall im Thread verstreut. Kannst natürlich auch den lokalen Baumarkt aufsuchen, da gibts zumindest niro-Stahldraht und vernickelte Ösen sowie Alublech und eventuell auch Lexan / Makrolon

Nur Haken, da weiß ich auch nicht, wo man die herbekommt....


----------



## diemai (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Stimmt , habe über die Jahre auch festgestellt , das Gewicht vorne den Wobbler tiefer tauchen und stabiler und agiler laufen läßt .

Gewicht hinten verbessert die Weitwurfeigenschaften , aber meistens wird die Wobbelaktion dadurch schlechter .

Ich grüble ständig über Modelle nach , die diese beiden positiven Eigenschaften ineinander vereinigen , manchmal gelingt mir das auch:vik: !

@ oma schnarcht

Also , ich bestelle mir mein Zeugs in USA bei http://www.mooreslures.com , eine Auswahl europäischer Webshops , von denen einige auch Bastelmaterial führen(deutsche und holländische)findest du gelistet unter http://www.lurefishinguk.com , auf der Startseite dort auf "links"(gelber Jerkbait) klicken !

Mußt aber Zeit mitbringen , sind ziehmlich viele Links zu entdecken !

Viel Spaß#6 , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Eines hab ich noch:

So viele einteilige Wobbs ich schon gebaut habe, mit zweiteiligen komme ich einfach nicht zurecht. 

Beispiel:

Letzthin habe ich einen einteiligen Wobbler (14 cm, Fichte: unbeschwert), der einen super Lauf hatte, ziemlich in der Mitte auseinandergesägt, die Schnittkanten sauber lackiert und mit 2 Schraubösen versehen.

Ich habe extra darauf geachtet, die Schraubösen nicht zu weit herausschauen zu lassen, um zu viel vertikales Spiel zu vermeiden. Seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit war gegeben und auch sehr gleichmäßig nach beiden Seiten.

Dann ab ins Wasser damit und was musste ich feststellen?
Nichts mit Wobbeln. Das Teil hat mehr oder weniger nur Bocksprünge gemacht. Keine Ahnung, was ich da falsch mache. Habe schon alles versucht: Bebleiung im vorderen Teil, dann mal hinten...., hilft alles nichts.

Wer hat einen Tipp?

#c


----------



## diemai (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Schau' dir 'mal "Jointed"-Modelle aus'm Laden an , meistens ist das Hinterteil nur ca. 1/3 oder sogar nur 1/4 der Gesamtlänge !
Somit ist es nur eine Art "Anhängsel" , welches irgendwie vom Vorderteil mitbewegt wird , bei Teilung in der Mitte reichen die hydrodynamischen Eigenschaften des Vorderteils unter Umständen nicht mehr dazu aus !

Habe zwar in Ami-Katalogen ein, zwei Wobs gesehen , die auch in der Mitte geteilt waren , die hatten aber auch eine relativ lange und breite , ca. 45° bis 50° nach vorne weisende Lippe , wobei die Schnuröse aber noch am Kinn des Wobs positioniert war .

Habe auch 'mal zwei gleiche Wobs mit "Nordinscher Aluschaufel" gebaut , einen davon 2/3 zu 1/3 geteilt .
Der Einteilige taucht wesentlich tiefer !

Meine Theorie ist , das durch das stärkere Wobbeln des Zweiteilers viel von der Tendenz , zu tauchen , verloren geht !

                          Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stimme zu, die Teilung bei 2- teiligen ist mindesten 2/3 zu 1/3. habe mich dabei auch an Rapala- modellen orientiert.
Allerdings das Gewicht unmittelbar hinter der Schaufel angebracht. Und die Schnittkanten nicht gerade ( also rechtwinklig zum Körper) sondern im Winkel dazu, also schräg zulaufend auf die Ösen.
Dann bewegen die sich gut. Sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der CD als Tauchschaufel hatte ich auch mal. Ist´ne Scheißidee  Das Material ist viel zu brüchig. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, nimm Alu, Messing oder noch besser Edelstahl!



Das stimmt. Aber dann werde ich wieder mein bruchfesteres Plexiglas (2mm) nehmen. Das habe ich aus nem Baumarkt und man kann es super biegen, ohne das es bricht. Das eintigste ist halt, dass es 2mm stark ist und bei den kleinen Wobbler ein bisschen globig aussieht.

@oma schnarcht: Die Drillinge und die kleinen Sprengringe habe ich im Angelladen bekommen.


----------



## jirgel (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=229802 unzerbrechlich


----------



## Pelznase (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin heute endlich dazu gekommen neue wobbs auch mal ans wasser zu bringen. dabei war auch ein wobbler (pic), dessen form nicht neu ist, die ich aber mit anderer schaufel versehen hab´. das komische ist aber auch wieder, dass er mit dieser schaufel (fast) so eine aktion wie die mit dem kurzen schnabel haben, hat. das ist mir auch schon bei gusswobbs aufgefallen... die bebleiung und form entscheiden wohl viel mehr über die action als es die schaufel tut?! wie auch immer, jetzt hab ich auch eine ordentlich form für tieflaufende jerks!


----------



## peterws (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab' hier lange nicht mehr reingeschaut ... und direkt wieder einen schicken Wob von pelznase gefunden, sieht echt klasse aus. Das mit der Tauchschaufel finde ich eigenartig, aber wenn Du's sagst ...


----------



## Pelznase (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, ist echt seltsam. müsste die aussage auch etwas relativieren. allein schon darum, weil die schaufeln nicht so weit auseinander sind, wie es sein könnte. ein vergleich von einer ganz steilen schaufel zu einer ganz flachen ist es eben nicht.
ist aber schon erstaunlich, in welchem maße der wobblerkörper für die aktion und auch deren art ausschlaggebend ist.

ps: so, jetzt geh ich erstma´im keller ne neue serie anfangen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> jo, ist echt seltsam. müsste die aussage auch etwas relativieren. allein schon darum, weil die schaufeln nicht so weit auseinander sind, wie es sein könnte. ein vergleich von einer ganz steilen schaufel zu einer ganz flachen ist es eben nicht.
> ist aber schon erstaunlich, in welchem maße der wobblerkörper für die aktion und auch deren art ausschlaggebend ist.
> 
> ps: so, jetzt geh ich erstma´im keller ne neue serie anfangen.




Na ja, wenn die Relationen zufällig genau stimmen:

lange - flache gegenüber kurze - steile Schaufel,

dann denke ich, dass es schon möglich ist, dass der Wob so ziemlich die gleichen Aktionen vollführt und lediglich unterschiedlich tief taucht.
Aber exakt planbar ist das wahrscheinlich nicht, zumindest nicht ohne Computersimulationen etc.

Jedenfalls, und das bleibt hervorzuheben, ein sauberes Teil, Pelznase.

Eines würde mich interessieren: Wenn du mit Holz arbeitest, was denkst du, wie lange du im Schnitt für einen Wobbler brauchst? (ohne Panzerung)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

Das ist echt interesannt. So viele Wobbler habe ich nur noch nicht gebaut, das mir sowas hätte auffallen können. Aber da ist was dran, dass die Aktion ziehmlich ähnlich sein kann, sofern die kleinere Schaufel den anderen Winkel der größernen Schaufel mit dem Winkel der kleineren wieder ausgleicht. (was ist das für ein Satz...|kopfkrat)
Über´s Wochenende werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ans Bauen kommen. Vielleicht fange ich aber dennoch am Sonntag noch mal mit einem weiteren Unikat an.

@Pelznase: (Wie immer) Schöner Wobbler!!


----------



## Pelznase (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie lang ich brauche? so 2,5h (+-0,5h) werden das schon pro abachi wobb sein , wenn ich 6 auf einen schlag mache. balsa geht schneller, wenn auch nicht wesentlich. bei den 2,5h ist die panzerung aber eingerechnet - ohne epoxid sind es dann 2,25h oder so^^.
hab gestern 6 jerks angefangen. die rohlinge liegen mit details fertig hier rum. gestern war ich nur 20 min. im keller, heute war ich 90 min. mit denen beschäftigt. 110min/6=18,333min. pro jerk. der rest geht jetzt schnell. stehen nur noch arbeitsschritte an, die kaum noch zeit brauchen. ösen drehen, bohren, einkleben, mit blei ausgiessen, imprägnieren, spachteln, bisschen schmirgeln, bebleiung testen evtl. was weg nehmen oder auffüllen. alu-tape ist auch in 10min drauf...... die eigentliche arbeit geht jetzt ratzfatz, wenn da nur nicht die wartezeiten wären.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase:

Ja, das mit dem Alutape sieht bei dir echt klasse aus. Prägst du es auch anders als mit dem in deinem Tutorial beschriebenen Feindreher?


----------



## Pelznase (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, mach das prägen so wie im tutorial, mit dem unterschied, dass ich nur noch einmal senkrecht mit dem griff drüber gehe und nimma 2 mal über kreuz. geht schneller und sieht ganz ok aus.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe jetzt den Wobbler

<--------------------*nach-links-auf-Benutzerbild-schau*

getestet.

Er schwimmt stabil und hat eine lebendige eher feinfrequenzige Aktion. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Aber nach dem ich ihn ins Wasser geslassen hatte, ist mir beim abtrocknen aufgefallen, dass auf einer Seite sich das Epoxy an ein paar Stellen ein bisschen getrübt hat. Das ist aber nur an ein paar kleinen Stellen an denen der Glanz eingeschränkt ist. Ist zwar nicht weiter schlimm und die Fische werden es nicht bemerken, aber er sieht halt nich mehr so einwandfrei aus. *Woher kann so eine leichte Trübung kommen?* - Die Epoxid-Schicht war mehrere Tage (fast eine Woche) abgehangen an einem warmen (Ø 20°C) Ort. Kann es sein, dass durch eine etwas undichte Stelle, wie an den Ösen, was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, etwas Wasser eingedrungen ist und die Trübung verursacht hat?
Als ich den Wobbler dann nochmal zum trocknen aufgehängt habe, ist der Großteil wieder weggegangen und ist wieder klar geworden, aber es sind halt, wie oben schon beschrieben, ein paar trübe Bereiche geblieben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den Wobbler
> 
> <--------------------*nach-links-auf-Benutzerbild-schau*
> 
> ...



Also bei nur einer Schicht Epoxid kann ich mir das gegebenfalls vorstellen, dass da irgendwo Wasser reinkommt.
Hmm, weiß auch nicht. Kannst ja mal sicherheitshalber noch ne Schicht drübermachen, schaden kanns nie und an deinem Lauf wird das bisserl mehr an Gewicht auch nichts tun.

Gerade läuft auch mein Rad wieder!
:l
Nach Trocknung der 3. Schicht (so am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag) stell ich ihn rein!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Ok. Ich werde, wenn mein neuer (langsamerer) Motor für´s Wobblerkarusell das ist deinen Rat bevolgen und noch ne Schicht drüber machen. Da fällt mir noch ein, dass ich beim Epoxid mischen ausversehen zu viel Härter genommen habe. Auf der Flasche steht Harz:Härter 100:65. Ich habe, da der Härter so dünnflüssig ist, bestimt 1:1,2 gemacht. War halt ausversehen. Aber da es eigenlich nur ein Testobjekt war, habe ich die Pampe dann doch auf den Wobbler geschmiert.
Ob es daran gelegen hat...|kopfkrat
Wie auch immer, der Motor wird diese Woche noch kommen und wenn er dann angebracht ist, werde ich noch ne Schicht drauf machen.
Es sei denn, ich bekomme ihn erst zu Weihnachten... Dann muss ich leider noch warten...


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tja ^^ aus fehlern lernt man der Epoxypanzer ist dicht keine sorge nur stellen weiße ist er darunter nicht hart geworden das ergibt sich durch die Schlampige einhaltung der Mischangaben und die trübungen entsteht bei einen raschen temparatur wechseln. Luft Wasser Wasser Luft durch das erwärmen geht die wieder weg aber sie kommt wieder sobald der wobbler wieder ins wasser kommt.

Tja entweder versucht du zu tempern über einen längern zeitraum oder behälts denn Wobbler für die auslage. dritte mörglichkeit alles wieder runterschleifen und neu anfangen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist mir auch schon passiert ( mit UhU Endfest) Der Wobbler sah mit seiner Beschichtung toll aus, bis er im Wasser war. Dann sah ich die blanke Acrylfarbe wieder.
Hilft nur richtig trocknen und neu beschichten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dachte mir fast, dass en am dem Versehen lag, dass ich zu viel Härter genommen habe. Abschleifen kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich werde nochmal eine Schicht drüber machen. Um auf die Trübung noch mal zu sprechen zu kommen: Die ist nur auf einer Seite und dort auch nur an kleinen Stellen. Es ist für mich nicht so schlimm. Den Fischen wird es auch "wurst"...*hust**ähhh* "fisch" sein. Aber danke für die Antworten. Jetzt weis ich wenigstens, was ich falsch (auch nur aus versehen) gemacht habe.


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dosier mit einen Messbecher für Medikament oder besorg dir Einwegsprizten in der Apo/theke:q. 

So gehts am einfachsten oder kauf dir einen briefwaage so hab ich es gemacht 14 € und man wiegt richtig.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Dosier mit einen Messbecher für Medikament oder besorg dir Einwegsprizten in der Apo/theke:q.
> 
> So gehts am einfachsten oder kauf dir einen briefwaage so hab ich es gemacht 14 € und man wiegt richtig.



Hätte ich alles zu Hause. Die Idee mit der Wage ist gut. Aber ich mische immer halt nur sehr kleine Mengen an. Aber probieren tue ich es mal aus. Verkleben die Spritzen nicht mit der Zeit? - Man müsste sie halt nach jedem Epoxid-dosieren intensiv reinigen?!?! Normalerweise passiert mir das ja nicht, dass ich falsch dosiere.
Wenn da, wie oben schon erwäht 100:65 drauf steht, dann nehme ich halt Harz und ein bisschen mehr als die Hälfte Härter. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach ganz gut "pi-mal-daumen" dosieren. Ob es letztendlich 100:60 oder 100:70 ist, spielt m.E. dann keine große Rolle. Aber wenn ich halt aus versehen 100:120 genommen habe, weil zu viel zu schnell rausgekommen ist, dann ist es klar, das dies zu nix geführt hat.

Aber den Tipp mit der Wage werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Pelznase (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh doch, zwischen 10:6 und 10:7 ist ein grosser unterschied! dass das verhältnis ganz genau eingehalten werden muss, hast du doch an deiner epoxidschicht gesehen, oder?
nun muss man aber auch gucken, ob das mischverhältnis fürs volumen oder gewicht gemeint ist. 100:65 ist beim volumen bei kleinen mengen kaum hinzubekommen.

brauch bald auch neues epoxid und hab auch mit dem gedanken gespielt, das 301er(?) mal zu nehmen, aber als ich dann das mischverhälrtnis gesehen hab, wurde der gedanke schnelll wieder verworfen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hätte ich alles zu Hause. Die Idee mit der Wage ist gut. Aber ich mische immer halt nur sehr kleine Mengen an. Aber probieren tue ich es mal aus. Verkleben die Spritzen nicht mit der Zeit? - Man müsste sie halt nach jedem Epoxid-dosieren intensiv reinigen?!?! Normalerweise passiert mir das ja nicht, dass ich falsch dosiere.
> Wenn da, wie oben schon erwäht 100:65 drauf steht, dann nehme ich halt Harz und ein bisschen mehr als die Hälfte Härter. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach ganz gut "pi-mal-daumen" dosieren. Ob es letztendlich 100:60 oder 100:70 ist, spielt m.E. dann keine große Rolle. Aber wenn ich halt aus versehen 100:120 genommen habe, weil zu viel zu schnell rausgekommen ist, dann ist es klar, das dies zu nix geführt hat.
> 
> Aber den Tipp mit der Wage werde ich mal ausprobieren.



Das Dosieren pi mal Daumen geht sehr gut. Von den Spritzen bin ich wieder abgekommen. Zum einen komme ich damit nicht in die Originalgebinde, zum anderen kristallisiert der Härter an der Luft schnell, so dass zumindest bei mir kleine Klümpchen die Spritze manchmal verstopft haben. Auch von einer Umfüllung in kleine Schaubgläser kann ich nur abraten, mein Härter trübte sich innerhalb weniger Wochen ein.

Ich muss aber auch immer aufpassen, da ich vom UHU eine 1:1 Mischung gewöhnt bin und ganz automatisch dazu tendiere, mehr Härter als angegeben zu verwenden.

P.S.: Pelz: du verwendest das 600er?


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hätte ich alles zu Hause. Die Idee mit der Wage ist gut. Aber ich mische immer halt nur sehr kleine Mengen an. Aber probieren tue ich es mal aus. Verkleben die Spritzen nicht mit der Zeit? - Man müsste sie halt nach jedem Epoxid-dosieren intensiv reinigen?!?!


 Eine für Harz eine für Härter problem gelöst


----------



## Pelznase (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, hab das 600er immer genommen. werd das auch weiterhin benutzen, denn mit der heizung gibbet jetzt keine probs mehr.

[edit]
hab auch was zum epoxieren der köder auf meiner seite stehen:
http://www.jbaitz.de/versiegeln.html
leider hab ich nicht angegeben, was für ne teilung die spritzen haben... gleich mal nachtragen.


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Pelznase wie wäre es doch mal mit einen Formenbautoturial ^^.


----------



## Pelznase (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wozu? weil gegossene köder den gipfel der wobblerbaukunst darstellen?^_^


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na weil ich süchtig nach deiner Seite bin und schon ewig drauf warte:q, auserdem will ich spannen so einfach ist das :m


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aus welchen Material sind eigendlich Devon Köder ???
Bei einigen kommt es mir vor ob um der Hülse nur Gips geformt ist.#c#c#c
Könnte man doch auch selbst bauen oder ????


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

perlmutt?


----------



## Pelznase (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sry, giessen finde ich nimma so toll, darum wirds auch keine anleitung dazu geben.


----------



## Kössi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Owner Drillinge zu vernünftigen Preisen herbekomme um meine Wobbs und Jerks scharf zu machen ? #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Versuch es mit den Großpackungen bei Yetis Angelshop


----------



## jirgel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> sry, giessen finde ich nimma so toll, darum wirds auch keine anleitung dazu geben.


 
Also jetzt bin ich neugierig und hake nach Warum #c


----------



## flexxxone (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin,

mal ne kurze Frage...

Könnte evtl. jemand ein paar Fotos von nem Spöket einstellen?

Ich seh's irgendwie nicht ein 6-8 Euro für die Teile auszugeben #d nur um ein Muster zu haben...

Ich bräuchte also eine Seitenansicht eine Draufsicht (Rücken und Bauch) und evtl noch von vorne und von hinten.

Irgendwie ja auch verständlich, hat mich der Händler keine Fotos machen lassen:c

Danke schonmal #h

Servus
flexxx


----------



## jirgel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://images.google.de/images?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_deAT302AT303&q=Sp%C3%B6ket&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Trouthunter94 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey leute was haltet ihr von meinem design?;+

hab den wobb jetzt soweit fertig muss nur noch epoxyd drauf.

wo bekomm ich das eigentlich wenn ichs nich im internet bestelle?|kopfkrat


foto kommt gleich!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter94 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

leider n´ bissel unscharf is n´ handypic


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö wieso, ich kann das Aquarium gut und scharf erkennen 
Epoxy gibt´s bei Conrad Elektronik


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö wieso, ich kann das Aquarium gut und scharf erkennen 
Epoxy gibt´s bei Conrad Elektronik


----------



## flexxxone (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> http://images.google.de/images?sour...T4GGLL_deAT302AT303&q=Spöket&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


 
danke, aber soweit war ich schon... 

aus den verschiedenen perspektiven echte seitenansichten zu zaubern ist doch reichlich umständlich... |kopfkrat

also bitte bitte... wer ne camera hat bitte macht doch ein paar bilder und stellt sie ein

danke
flexxx


----------



## flexxxone (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Trouthunter94 schrieb:


> leider n´ bissel unscharf is n´ handypic


 
falls du nen weißabgleich in deinen fotoeinstellungen hast, kannste da einiges an farbe rausholen und die bilder schauen etwas besser aus 

ansonsten find ich das kerlchen ganz nett!#6

wünsch dir nur die dicken damit:q

gruß
flexxx


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi flexxx

Ich glaube, da bringen dir die ganzen Bilder nichts. Ein schaufelloser noch dazu, da kommts sehr auf die Bebleiung an.

Ich würde das Geld investieren und mir einen "Schablonenwobbler" kaufen. Dann sauber wiegen und vor allem die Gewichtsverteilung überprüfen.

Dann sollte es funktionieren!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## flexxxone (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann mach ich halt weiter wie bisher...
einfach frei schnauze :q

gruß
flexxx


----------



## jirgel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also wennst kontakte zu eine Arzt mit Röngengerät hast sparts du dir wennigesten die Schablone zu  zersäbbeln.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, endlich ist wieder mal einer fertig!








Dieses mal aus Linde.

Der Gute ist 11,5 cm lang. Vom Bemalen her eine bunte Mischung aus Spraydose, Pinsel und 5-Minutenepoxid mit etwas grünem Acryl gemischt.

Ich habe ihn unbeschwert gelassen, da sowohl die Aluschaufel mit Schrauben befestigt ist und auch die Schraubösen eingeklebt sind. Da kommt schon einiges an Gewicht zusammen.

Der nächste wird dann ein Grandma-Clone aus Kiefer und ein kleinerer aus Limba. 
Ich merke gerade: Hölzer testen macht Spaß!
#6


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Also jetzt bin ich neugierig und hake nach Warum #c



musst wohl oder übel selbst die teuren erfahrungen sammeln und für dich selbst entscheiden. meine meinung zählt nicht!


----------



## diemai (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Haha ..........ein PN-Kid !

Sieht super aus mit den Kiememdeckeln #6!

Habe auch einige in ca. 150 mm aus Fichtenrundholz gebaut , allerdings mit ca. 8gr. beschwert(zwischen Schaufel und Bauchhaken) .

Die laufen echt geil und tauchen tiefer , als ich dachte , so um die um die 3 Meter .

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Haha ..........ein PN-Kid !





Hi Demai!

nee, kein PN-Kid, sondern eine eigene Form, die aber zugegebenermaßen an den Kid erinnert. 

Aber, wenns nicht ganz exotisch werden soll, gibt es ja auch nicht sooo viele unterschiedliche Formen, so dass sich doch einiges an den bekannten Formen orientiert.

P.S.: aber was den Lauf der Kids angeht, muss ich dir auf jeden Fall recht geben,
ob unbeschwert oder mit Gewicht, die Hechte mögen den schwänzelnden und etwas ruhigeren Lauf sehr gerne!

Man muss sich ja mal überlegen, dass viele von den superaggressiven Balsawobblern aus den USA stammen und eigentlich für das Muskieangeln ausgelegt sind. Der Hecht ist da schon ein wenig "traniger", deswegen arbeite ich auch gerne mit etwas schwerern Hölzern.


----------



## jirgel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> musst wohl oder übel selbst die teuren erfahrungen sammeln und für dich selbst entscheiden. meine meinung zählt nicht!


 

Okay aber danke ^^ jede Meinung zählt für mich:m man muss nur nicht jede ernst nehmen und befolgen.:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Baugemeinde!

hier mal ein Link bezüglich des Grandma-Clones, ich habe ihn schonmal gebaut, geht hervorragend.

http://www.angelvereine.de/angeln/Bastelanleitungen_11/Grandma+Wobbler+-+Selber+Bauen_688

Ist aber wirklich ein Riesengerät und sehr schwer, d.h. an einer "normalen" Spinnrute kaum mehr zu werfen und zu führen.


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Feiner Link , dank dafür !

Habe auch schon einige Köder dieser Art gebaut , die Kleinsten ca. 85 mm , mag' sie aber nicht besonders , da sie sich so besch......en werfen lassen . 

Ein gutes Wurfverhalten eines Wobblers ist mir immer sehr wichtig , da ich viel vom Ufer aus angle , und manchmal zählt da jeder Meter !

                                Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Demai

Hast recht, das ist wohl eher etwas für die Hardcore-Jerk-Fraktion. Ich selbst habe diesen 150 - 200 gramm Gewaltködern bisher nie wirklich was abgewinnen können, fische auch lieber mit kleineren Wobblern und Gufis, alleine schon, weil ich da mehr Fischarten an den Haken bekomme.

Bringst mich aber auf eine Idee: Muss mich wieder mal hinsetzen und eine Weitwurfrakete bauen, die sich beim Wurf eben nicht überschlägt, also Gewicht hinten. Wird spannend!


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Das Problem dabei ist , das Gewicht im hinteren Teil das Wobbelverhalten ungünstig beeinflusst , habe diesbezüglich schon viel 'rumexperimentiert .

Zum Beispiel mit spindelförmig gedrechselten Körpern , die hinten dicker als vorne sind , so das sie hinten mehr Auftrieb haben und daher dort auch mehr Gewicht tragen können .

Aber das Ende der Fahnenstange ist lang' noch nicht erreicht........ !

Ich orientiere mich auch an "antiken" Ködern aus den Anfängen der Kunstköderfischerei , damals waren die Rollen ja noch nich' so prickelnd , von daher mussten sich die Köder schon so gut werfen lassen , um überhaupt auf Distanz zu kommen !

Google 'mal "Rush Tango Minnow" , das ist wohl der erste tiefer tauchende Wobbler überhaupt , und der läßt sich gut werfen !

Oder guckst du http://www.thehardbaitdatabase.com , dort auf "collectors links" gehen , da sind viele feine Teile von früher zu sehen , da lacht mein Bastlerherz:vik: !

                                        Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:

ja, das mit dem Gewicht hinten ist so eine Sache. Meiner Erfahrung nach verwandelt sich mit zunehmender "Heckbeschwerung" das Wobbeln auch eher in ein Flanken, was aber nicht schlecht sein muss.

Wenn es aber wirklich auf Weite ankommt, fische ich ohnehin lieber Blinker oder Gummifisch. Nichts nervt mehr als 80 Meter einen verzwirbelten Wobbler ranschleifen zu müssen.

|gr:


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Genauso sehe ich das auch , obwohl ich nicht soooo gerne Gummi fische , aber ich würde mich eindeutig als "Blechangler" bezeichnen .

Habe in letzter Zeit viel in der Hamburger Außenalster geangelt , ziehmlich flach dort , aber eines meiner Eigenbau-Blinkermodelle hat sich dort als der "Bringer" erwiesen , da es sehr weit fliegt , auch bei Gegenwind , und relativ schnell vom Grund aufsteigt .

Zwei mittlere "EffZett's" und zwei Wob's abgerissen , aber mit dem Eigenbau-Teil gab's keine Probleme !


Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Demai:

was für ein Kloppsbarsch und dann noch auf Eigenbau:

Dickes Petri!


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Ja , der hatte 40 cm , ein eingefleischter Alster-Angler sagte mir , das der für das Gewässer ziehmlich kapital sei !

Einige Tage später knallte mir fast an gleicher Stelle direkt vor der Ufermauer ein noch größerer auf einen 130mm-Eigenbau-Twitchbait(mit Schaufel) , verfehlte aber und der Wob verfing sich in der Rückenflosse .
Versuchte sofort zu keschern , aber der Haken hing nur oberflächlich.......und tschüss !

In anderen Hamburger Gewässern haben wir über die Jahre(meine Frau und ich) schon welche bis 48 cm gefangen , aber natürlich nicht in Massen !

Ein Riesenviech von über 50cm ist mir vor Jahren 'mal vom Eigenbau-Jerk abgerissen , ich war wirklich kurz davor , meine Rute hinterherzuschmeissen.......ich hatte ihn schon an der Oberfläche...... kurz vorm Boot !

                  Gruß , diemai


----------



## flexxxone (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hier sind jetzt mal die fertigen Balsawobs (zumindest ein Teil davon) welche Ihr ja schon "nackich" gesehen habt |bigeyes :q

gruß
flexxx


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei uns gibts in diversen Seen ganz in meiner Nähe auch sehr ordentliche Barschbestände. Fische bis 35 cm waren dieses Jahr kein Problem vom Ufer aus, meist auf 2cm - Twister.

Aber ich kann mich an dem Moppel auf deinem Bild gar nicht sattsehen, denke, ich muss euch mal einen Besuch abstatten dort oben!


P.S.: Klasse Teile, flexx! Kriegen die noch eine Schaufel?


----------



## flexxxone (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch ein paar...

den Rest muss ich erst noch fertig machen.


----------



## flexxxone (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mich an dem Moppel auf deinem Bild gar nicht sattsehen, denke, ich muss euch mal einen Besuch abstatten dort oben!
> 
> 
> P.S.: Klasse Teile, flexx! Kriegen die noch eine Schaufel?


 

da muss ich auch hin! |bigeyes

Danke für die Blumen!

nöö, keine Schaufel mehr... die sind für die Mefos im März auf Fünen gedacht :vik:

servus


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise 

Tja , falls du n'mal in Hamburg bist.........?

Gibt viele freie Gewässer hier , Alster und deren Kanäle , Bille und Kanäle, Elbe(stellenweise) und Hafen.....!

Gültiger Fischereischein eines jeden Bundeslandes reicht , zwei Ruten , beide auf Raubfisch erlaubt , Nachtangeln , Raubfisch frei 16.5. bis 31.12 . !

                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ flexxxone

Schöne Mefo-Wobs hast du da gebaut , sehen echt gut aus#6 !

Kenn' ich mich aber nicht mit aus , fische nur Süßwasser !

                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## flexxxone (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich normalerweise (leider) auch...
aber wenn's irgendwie geht, schau ich, dass ich an die Waterkant komme!

:vik:

Danke nomma!

Servus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@flexxxone: Schöne Arbeit! Weiter so...


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin "Wobbcommunity",

hab mich heute mal an einem illexartigen Wobb versucht...

Balsa 
PC schaufel 2mm
3,6g beschwerung
76mm lang
ca. 13mm breit

Der bekommt natürlich noch Augen , Imprägnerung, Farbe etc.
Möchte ihn dann gerne mit 5min epoxy versiegeln, da ich  bei nur 1 bis 2 Schichten Conrad Epox die Schicht noch mit dem Fingernagel eindrücken kann ( bei 4 Schichten geht nichtmal ein Kratzer rein)...geht das min 5min epox ohne probleme und auch klar??? Habe das von COnrad...

Ich merke auch ,dass sich meine Bauphasen immer mehr optimieren....das geschick kommt eben doch mit der zeit.

Immer schön weiter basteln,   don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: Schöner Rohling.:m
Normalerweise müsste es gehen, dass du mehrere Schichten Epoxid drauf machst, ohne das es trüb wird. Sofern die Mischverhältnisse von Harz und Härter stimmen. 
Aber lasse die Schichten immer gut durchtrocknen, bis sie völlig getrocknet sind.

Warum machst du die Vordere Öse so weit in die Schaufel rein? Normalwerweise müsste der Wobbler dann tiefer laufen aber an Aktion verlieren...Oder hat es einen anderen Grund?


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit der Trübung, welche nicht vorhanden ist....habe nur ein Problem mit der Härte bei nur 1-2 Schichten...außerdem möchte ich den WObb SAmstag schon fischen und daher ist nicht genug zeit alles aushärten zu lassen (mit laminierepoxy!)...

Meine Frage war nur ob ich auch ganz normal 5min Epoxy nehmen kann und ob das auch klar bleibt ,wenn man damit versiegelt.Würde einfach ne Schicht drauf pinseln, 10mins warten und dann noch eine Schicht drauf...

weis aber nicht ob du jetzt 5min oder laminier epox gemeint hast?!

das mit der öse ist beim orginal squirrel auch so....

don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: Ach so meinst du das. Ich dachte du hast Angst das sich es trüben könnte. Wenn es dir nur um die Härte geht...Ich habe bei dem 601er von Behnke (40 min. Verarbeitungszeit - 24h völlige Ausrärtezeit) keine Probleme mit der Härte. Bei einer Schicht ist es schon Hart. Aber ich will bei meinem jetzt auch noch ne zweite drauf machen. 
Wie es beim 5-Minuten-Epoxid aussieht weis ich nicht. Da kennt sich aber Bondex aus. Der hat auch das 5-Minuten-Epoxid von Conrad.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Don:

wenn es jetzt 5 Minuten UHU wäre, würde ich sagen:
Drauf mit dem Zeug, da reicht eine Schicht locker. Mit dem von Conrad kenne ich mich nicht aus, würde es aber draufankommen lassen. Musst aber schnell arbeiten, ruck zuck wirds zu klebrig!

Dann aber schnell, sonst wirds nix mehr mit dem Samstagsangeln. Meist steht zwar 24 h Aushärtezeit drauf, ich würde aber sicherheitshalber immer noch ein paar Stunden zuwarten.

Seeehhhr schöner Rohling übrigens!

#r


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> [...]Meist steht zwar 24 h Aushärtezeit drauf[...]immer noch ein paar Stunden zuwarten.



Genau. Das mache ich auch immer. Ich habe ehh kein Fliessband und dann kann es schon mal sein, dass der Wobbler mit der Schicht Epoxid mal 48 Stunden in der Nähe des Kachelofens hängt und voll aushärtet.


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich werds einfach ausprobieren mit 2 mittel dicken schichten 5min epox...

gleich noch was "rohliges"

Bin mir nur noch unsicher ob er ne Schaufel bekommen soll oder ein Jerkbait bleiben soll--wär vll. auch interressant...

Wiegt unbebleit bereits  ca. 50gramm und wird ein schwerer Brocken bei fast 16cm Länge. Was denkt ihr? Jerkbait oder Wobbler???

Nachtrag: Es ist Kiefer!

Don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: Denkst du, du kannst mich täuschen???




...





Ich hab´s genau gesehen!!!!!





...





Den Bleistift hast du aus IKEA gestolen!!!!






...




In Schweden wären das 1 Jahr mit Wasser und Knäckebrot!!!


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Den Bleistift hast du aus IKEA gestolen!!!!



Ich gebs ja zu Herr Richter :q, aber mal ganz ehrlich wer steckt nicht ein paar Bleistifte ein wenn er in diesem bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus rumrennt...da gibts soooooooooo(mal 10000) von denen, sind ja auch dazu da.

Was meinst du? Jerk oder Wobb?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ich gebs ja zu Herr Richter :q



Die Geschworenen ziehen sich für eine Beratung zurück.[...]
Das Urteil wird verkündet: Der Angeklagte don rhabano wird freigesprochen, da der Richter selbst auch im Besitz derartigen Diebesgutes ist. Außerdem würde eine Haftstrafe derzeit die Karriere des Angeklagten zerstören. In ihm steckt nämlich ein begabter Wobblerbauer.

*Knall-mit-Hammer-auf-Tisch*

Mach einen Wobbler draus. Mit Jerks kenne ich mich gar nicht aus und kann dir desshalb auch nicht sagen, ob du daraus einen machen sollst.
Mit einem großen tieflaufenden Wobbler in der Größe hat man bestimmt Chancen einen Hecht zu fangen.


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Leute,

Hatte heute "Glück" und durfte zum ersten mal aribrushen....macht echt spaß. Hoffe das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Epoxydaugen kommen noch drauf und dann is er eig. schon fast fertig.



Natürlich sieht man, dass es nicht gebrusht ist, aber ich denke ich hab den Bogen mit Acryl nun endgültig raus- natürlich gibts dieses "endgültig" nie....

Nochmal Danke euch allen, dass ihr mir so oft geholfen habt, obwohl die Fragen schon oft gestellt wurden...


Schönen Moin bzw. Abend noch , DON


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Don:

_Hatte heute "Glück" und durfte zum ersten mal aribrushen....macht echt spaß. Hoffe das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Epoxydaugen kommen noch drauf und dann is er eig. schon fast fertig.

Natürlich sieht man, dass es nicht gebrusht ist, aber ich denke ich hab den Bogen mit Acryl nun endgültig raus- natürlich gibts dieses "endgültig" nie....

_


Morgen Don!

Dann gehst du ja demnächst unter die Hightechbauer, wenn ich das richtig sehe!
:q
Im Ernst: sehr schöner Wobbler, vielleicht könntest du noch im oberen Drittel zwischen den Streifen Farbnuancen anbringen, sähe glaube ich nicht schlecht aus!

Wegen deinem Riesengerät: 
mach den etwas glatter, er schaut doch noch recht wellig aus. 
Mit Dremel und co kein Problem. Von Hand hingegen viel Spaß...  
:q

Ich selbst fische kaum solche Geräte, da ich keine Jerke besitze und auch keine haben will. Eine Spinnrute für alles - mein Motto.


----------



## diemai (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Also , dein Barsch-Design gefällt mir sehr gut , besonders diese Art der Streifen hat es mir angetan !

Deinen Riesenköder würde ich  , glaub'ich , als Jerkbait bauen , allerdings können solche Teile mit der Zeit ganz schön in die Arme gehen..........!

Also vielleicht doch besser ein Schlepp-Wobbler.......;+?

Mit den ganzen Blei-Löchern und einer entschprechend großen Tieftauch-Schaufel kriegst'e den wohl bestimmt auf 10 Meter 'runter #6.

                                 Gruß , diemai


----------



## flexxxone (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöner Sträfling don!!! #6

Versuch doch noch ein paar Gelbtöne einzufügen, dann wirkt er noch natürlicher...

Trotzdem #r

Den anderen würd ich als Trolling-Wob hernehmen.
Mach ihn schön schwer und dann... nur die DICKEN! :q

servus
flexxx


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Obwohl das Gewicht eines Wobblers mit der Tauchtiefe gar nicht sooo viel zu tun haben muss.

Ich habe zum Schleppen selbstgebaute Tiefläufer aus Abachi, die Teilweise gar nicht oder nur wenig beschwert sind.

Die Länge der Schaufel machts in diesem Fall.


----------



## diemai (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Gewicht nicht , da hast du recht , aber sicherlich der Restauftrieb !

                                Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: Sehr schöner Wobbler. Wie ist denn die Aktion?


----------



## FrankWoerner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So seit einem guten Jahr hab ich nix mehr gebastelt jetzt hats mich wieder gepackt. habe letztes WE und heute mal angefangen. Soweit bin ich bis jetzt. 

wenn ich hier sehe was da für Zuckerstückchen gebaut werden werd ich ja ganz grün vor neid

Meine sehen bei weitem so net aus.#q#q


----------



## aal60 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frank, dass sieht ja nach Massenproduktion aus.  Und die Exemplare sehen garnicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## flexxxone (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr fein! :m
Das is ja 'ne ganze Armada |bigeyes

wie Ihr das immer alle hinbekommt mit dem Foiling... |kopfkrat

...meine Versuche sehen aus wie missglückte Pausenbrotverpackungen #d :c 

servus
flexxx


----------



## FrankWoerner (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Flexxxone: meine auch, sieht man nur nicht auf den Foto´s

hab schon ein paar versuche gebraucht bis die so einigermaßen tageslichttauglich waren.  Ist auch eine Frage des richtigen Materials. Hatte erst ein Aluband das sah so nicht schlecht aus konntest aber dafür überhaupt nicht gebrauchen weil es sich nicht richtig anlegen lassen wollte an den Wobbler.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@FrankWoerner: Da hast ja noch einiges an Arbeit vor dir. Die müssen ja noch alle bemalt werden. Aus was für Holz hast du die gefertigt?


----------



## don rhabano (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Heute war eigentlich Hechtfischen an der Kiesgrube dran, was aber leider nicht geklappt hat....sind dann an einen kleinen (nahezu unbesetzt ) Weiher um ein paar neue Köder zu baden...meine neue Kreation war auch dabei und nach 4 würfen habe ich einen gewaltigen biss kassiert...ein ewig langer drill an mittelschwerem gerät erbot sich mir und letzten endes hatte ich eine 10(c)m lange Brasse am Genick gehakt...ansonsten lief natürlich nichts :q...

Schreib das jetzt hier hinein weil ich noch ne Frage habe....

habt ihr selbstklebendes Alutape( hab ich -von tesa) oder müsst ihr erst noch eine folie abziehen??? Ich kann meines nämlich weder falten noch gescheit verarbeiten....es ist einfach extrem klebrig..
wie sihts bei euch aus?

don


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo DON!

mein Alutape hat noch eine Trägerfolie, muss also abgezogen werden. Hab es von der BGU (gibts die bei euch?). Läßt sich sehr gut verarbeiten, wenn mans kann. Ich selbst habs erst einmal verwendet und da war es noch ein rechtes Gefummel.

Werde es aber wieder mal testen. Du und der Adler und ich scheinen ja noch nicht so die Pros zu sein, was das Alutape angeht. Wie wärs mit einem kleinen Wettstreit? 
Bauen und am nächsten, sagen wir, Samstag gemeinsam posten?

Übrigens, ein Mordsteil, das du da erlegt hast!
Petri!


----------



## don rhabano (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke ,danke:q:q:q
ich bin sofrt beim wettstreit dabei, jedoch habe ich welches eben ohne diese trägerfolie!!! Das ist extrem schwer bzw. gfar nicht verarbeitbar...das ist eig. um regenrinnen und änliches abzudichten |uhoh:. Hab es im Baumarkt gekauft und dachte es sei ok....dieser Laden den du gesagt hast gibts hier nich---ich werde aber nochmal schauen und wenn ich welches mit trägerfolie finde bin ich dabei.

achja wie gestaltet man eig. die Bemalung darüber wenn einem keine "nicht deckenden" Brushfarben o. änliches zur verfügung stehn.

don


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Am besten gaaaanz wenig Acryl mit Klarlack oder Epoxid mischen und fein auftragen. Hab ich bei meinem letzten auch so gemacht, da allerdings gemischt mit 5 Minuten Epoxid.

Habe grad nachgeschaut, finde aber leider nicht mehr das Ettikett von dem Aluband.
Es war auf jeden Fall um die Hälfte billiger als das von Tesa.


----------



## Kössi (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bondex,                                                                                               mich hat ein Bekannter eingeladen mal mit an einem ,,Forellenpuff ,, zu fischen. Nun hab ich mir mal ein paar Miniwobbs gebaut. Kannst du mir mal ein paar Dekore empfehlen mit denen du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast?  Bin da noch nie gewesen und hab keine Erfahrung was da so läuft.   
                                             Kössi


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich probiers aus. war natürlich doch am wasser. und wie erwartet kommt er fast ohne wackeln daher. die schaufel ist meine letzte hoffnung.



  so, ich schulde allen hilfsbereiten in diesem tröt noch eine antwort.  ich hab meinem buchenwobbler die schaufel gestutzt und bin heute endlich mal wieder ans wasser gekommen.  was soll ich sagen, er läuft besser als erhofft. fast schon sehr gut. daran lags nicht, dass heute drauf nix ging.  auf der einen seite bin ich nun total happy, andererseits auch etwas ratlos, denn das hätte ich so nie erwartet, dass eine kürzere schaufel mehr leben bringt.  es gibt noch viel zu lernen.   danke an alle ratschlagenden !!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl:

hast du die Schaufel nur gekürzt oder sonstwas noch damit gemacht?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Mordskerl: Keine Ursache. Das ist ja unser "Job" *ähh* *hust* Hobby.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mordskerl:
> 
> hast du die Schaufel nur gekürzt oder sonstwas noch damit gemacht?



 einmal schnapp mit der blechschere durch die aluschaufel, ein paar mal mit der feile über die ecken, das wars.   deshalb staun ich ja so über das ergebnis  ich hatte noch ein paar breitere schaufeln zum wechseln vorbereiitet, aber nach dem ergebnis drauf verzichtet.    ich hatte auch seit sehr langem mal nochmal ein kaufmodell dran (ich besitze nur wenige, war nie ein wobbelfan bevor mich das bastelfieber ereilte) , ist ja schon schick, wie der beim absinken ohne zug an der leine so nach rechts und links flankt.   wie bekommt man denn sowas hin? doch eigentlich nur durch die bauchform, oder? vom rücken zum bauch hin schmaler werdend? oder liegt das geheimnis innen, zb kugeln, die zur seite taumeln?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> wie bekommt man denn sowas hin? doch eigentlich nur durch die bauchform, oder? vom rücken zum bauch hin schmaler werdend?



Genau. Die Form des Wobblerkörpers ist dafür entscheidend. Am besten für die hektischen Aktionen ist die Tropfenform. Also oben am Rücken am breitesten und nach hinten zum "Heckteil" schlanker werdend und nach unten zum Bauch auch schmaler werdend.

In etwa so:

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/159/61126473an7.png
http://img444.*ih.us/img444/61126473an7.png/1/w640.png


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein nächster Wobbler ist schon in Arbeit.  Der neue  Motor läuft prima und  mein anderer Wobbler hat  heute auch seine zweite Epoxid-Schicht bekommen. ==> erfolgreicher Sonntag.


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3 : Also die sind alle aus Balsa geschnitzt geschliffen usw. Ja da muß ich noch einiges machen dran. Brauche auch wieder jedemenge neue! Hab die ganze Bafo saison so ziemlich alles in die Büsche gepfeffert etc... was ich hatte#q#q.

Mein Alu tape ist von H..... fängt mit Horn an und hört mit Bach auf. kost net viel ist noch mit einem Liner (also Trägerfolie) versehen und lässt sich mit nem Dremel wunderbar auf Hochglanz polieren.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gestern Abend habe ich meinen zweiten Wobbler der diesjährigen "Winterkollection" _versucht_ mit Acryl-Weiß zu grundieren. Als ich dann heute morgen vor der Schule noch schnell einen Blick auf den Wobbler geworfen habe, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen. Der Lack hat kleine Risse gebildet, und zwar auf dem gesamten Wobblerkörper. Da, wo ich Ponal Express zum verkleben der Achse, Blei und Schaufel verwendet habe, sind die Risse besonders groß geworden:

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/2319/98407241jw7.jpg
http://img165.*ih.us/img165/98407241jw7.jpg/1/w640.png

Ich kann mir nicht erklären, woher die Risse kommen.|kopfkrat
Als Material für meinen Wobbler nahm/nehme ich Styrodur.
Weis jemand, was ich tuen kann, damit ich diese Rissebildung vermeiden kann? Ich habe schon mal nachdem alles verklebt war, eine komplette Schicht Epoxid drüber gemacht. Dann kamen _keine_ Risse mehr zu Stande. Aber dass will ich eigentlich vermeiden, da ich mit dem Epoxid eher sparsam umgehen will.

Aryllack nehme ich folgenden:

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/1081/44937072gz7.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/44937072gz7.jpg/1/w640.png

Freue mich über jeden Tipp.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hm, schwieriges Problem.

Das kann ja eigentlich nur dadurch entstehen, dass irgendwo Spannungen auftreten. Kann es sein, dass das Styrodur ein wenig Lack saugt? Nach dieser Theorie gäbe es dann Spannungsunterschiede zwischen den geklebten Flächen und dem Styrodur.
Ist aber nur ne Idee, was genaueres weiß man nicht.

#d


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, das stimmt. Das Styrodur saugt ein wenig von dem Lack auf. Daran könnte es echt liegen.|kopfkrat

Da fällt mir gerade ein. Ich glaube, ich grundiere den nächsten mal mit Klarlack und dann erst mit Acry-Weiß. Somit könnte das Styrodur den Acryllack nicht mehr aufsaugen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie wäre es vorher mit Grundierung? Dan hast Du erstens eine saubere Oberfläche und des weiteren eine Versiegelung die das Styrodur vom Lack fernhällt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> wie wäre es vorher mit Grundierung?



Das Acryl-Weiß sollte eigentlich als Grundierung dienen. Mit was sollte ich denn deiner Meinung nach grundieren?


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit einem Haftvermittler, gibt es im gut sortierten Autofachhandel, sogar bei ATU.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein. Ich glaube, ich grundiere den nächsten mal mit Klarlack und dann erst mit Acry-Weiß. Somit könnte das Styrodur den Acryllack nicht mehr aufsaugen.




Musst nur aufpassen, denn ein Klarlack kann durchaus auch auf Acryl-Basis sein. Ich weiß schon, warum ich nur Holz verwende...
:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> mit einem Haftvermittler, gibt es im gut sortierten Autofachhandel, sogar bei ATU.



Habe ich noch nie gehöhrt. Ist bestimmt nicht billig das Zeugs...Aber greift denn dieser Haftvermittler das Styrodur nich an?


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es gibt welche die sind speziell für Kunststoff. Aber normalereweise greift die Grundierung das Styrodur nicht an. Billig ist eine dehnbare Frage. eine Dose kostet ca 10-15 €. Es gibt im Baumarkt wohl auch Grundierung zum pinseln.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, warum ich nur Holz verwende...
> :g



Angefangen habe ich auch mit Holz (kein Balsaholz). Aber mit kleinen Wobblern um die 5cm sind mir die kleinen Teile einfach zu fummelig, da man ja nicht einfach mit Schleifpapier und Cuttermesser dran kann. Und wenn man es doch macht geht es ewig, bis man die gewünschte Form erhalten hat.
Da ist Styrodur schon einfacher zu bearbeiten und hat einen sehr guten Auftrieb.

EDIT: Ich werde jetzt noch 1-2 Schichten Acry-Weiß drüberpinseln und dann das nächste mal mir was einfallen lassen, damit ich die Risse vermeiden kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vorher aber die vorangegangene Schicht anrauhen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> vorher aber die vorangegangene Schicht anrauhen



Was würde denn passieren, wenn ich das nicht machen würde?


----------



## jirgel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren, wenn ich das nicht machen würde?


 
Du hast 2 verschiedene Schichte die sich nicht richtig verbunden haben dies können sich nach Wassereinbruch von einerander lösen das hässlich aussieht oder einfach denn lauf verhaut.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Du hast 2 verschiedene Schichte die sich nicht richtig verbunden haben dies können sich nach Wassereinbruch von einerander lösen das hässlich aussieht oder einfach denn lauf verhaut.



Dass höhrt sich aber schlecht an. Genügt es denn, wenn ich die Schichten einfach mit nem feinen Schmirgelpapier ganz leicht anraue?


----------



## flexxxone (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Leicht anrauhen reicht!

Aber ich würde ihn komplett nochmal abschleifen und von vorne anfangen. Ist ja nicht viel verloren bis jetzt.

Ansonsten, muss ich sagen, ich hab mit Styrodur angefangen bin jetzt aber komplett bei Holz gelandet.

Das Schnitzen und Feilen gefällt mir ganz gut.
Außerdem hab ich für die Styrowobs ewig viel Blei gebraucht und musste aufpassen, mit welchen Farben ich sie bearbeite.
Aber das Problem kennst Du ja jetzt :q

Also viel Spaß noch

Servus
flexxx


----------



## don rhabano (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin WBs...

nach rund 4Tagen Arbeit habe ich nun 4weitere Wobbs  fertig...mir gefiel der Lauf so gut ,dass  dieses eigene Modell nun einen festen Platz unter meinen Schablonen bekommt. Bis nächste Saison sollen noch 20 dazu kommen und dann gehts auf (Groß)barsch und Hecht, vll steigt ja auch mal ein Zander ein. Die 4 müssen nur noch  versiegelt werden und mit Haken bestückt.Mit der Bemalung hab ich mir nicht sehr viel Mühe gegeben ist trotzdem ganz ok.Außerdem habe ich noch etwas mehr Blei rein, da der Auftrieb noch etwas stark war.

DOn


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim 2ten von rechts ist die Tauchschaufel recht flach, kan mir bitte einer sagen was das bewirkt?


----------



## don rhabano (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also eigentlich haben alle Schaufeln den gleichen WInkel (sollten sie zumindesthaben ).....eine flachere Tauchschaufel bewirkt aber eig. nur , dass der WObbler tiefer taucht. Schau mal auf die HP vom Mietser persönlich: http://www.jbaitz.de/

das teht ein wenig was über schaufeln etc.
DANKE für die HP!!!


----------



## Pelznase (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne ne, eine flache schaufel lässt den wobb tiefer gehen, aber das ist nicht der einzige effekt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So...Gerade habe ich den GANZEN Wobblerkörper wieder von der weißen Acry-Farbe befreit und ihn wieder einigermaßen verschliffen. Das hat enorm Nerven und auch einiges an Zeit gekostet. Immoment ist eine Schicht klarlack auf einer Köderkarussell -Runde.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Also eigentlich haben alle Schaufeln den gleichen WInkel (sollten sie zumindesthaben ).....eine flachere Tauchschaufel bewirkt aber eig. nur , dass der WObbler tiefer taucht. Schau mal auf die HP vom Mietser persönlich: http://www.jbaitz.de/
> 
> das teht ein wenig was über schaufeln etc.
> DANKE für die HP!!!



So meinte ich das nicht, es sieht für mich so aus als ob der Winkel gegen 0 läuft, da ich das nicht kenne würde ich gerne wissen was das bewirkt. Ich habe die Tage einige Wobbler im Laden gesehen die ebenfalls diese Art der Schaufelstellung hatten, stand aber nicht dran für was der so flache Winkel gut sein sollte.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Denni_Lo: Eine kleine Neigung hat die Schaufel ja schon. Wenn sie 0° hätte oder noch weniger, also nach oben zeigen würde, dann würde der Wobbler bestimmt keine Aktiol mehr haben.|kopfkrat

@don rhabano: Sind das Balsa-Wobbler?


----------



## Pelznase (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt hab ich mehr zeit...etwas.
don, die form deiner wobbs finde ich gut. hoffentlich hasse die etwas schmaler und flacher gehalten, dann können die fische was erleben! mit dem dekor kannste auch nix falsch machen....
bei 2 wobbs frag ich mich aber, ob die auch laufen? meine den ersten von links und den vorletzten.

ps: wenn das deine ersten sind, ziehe ich mich scho mal warm an


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ps: wenn das deine ersten sind, ziehe ich mich scho mal warm an



Finde ich auch, dass die Wobbler schon sehr gut aussehen, für das, dass das seine ersten sind.
Wenn ich da an meine ersten Exemplare zurückdenke...|kopfkrat


----------



## don rhabano (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja Meister Pelznase, dich schlag ich noch.

Meine ersten Versuche liegen ja schon ein halbes Jahr zurück...das waren ziemlich lächerliche Kreaturen!!! Jetzt bin ich seit ca. 1 1/2 Monaten wieder dabei und "trainiere"

...inzwischen laufen meine Wobbs sauber und die Bemalung wird auch besser...wegen den 2wobbs, die vll. nicht laufen mach ich mir keine Sorgen, da es auch auf  dem Bild  etwas zuheftig rüber kommt mit dem Winkel der Schaufel...ohne Folie auf der Schaufel siehts schon besser aus .

Viel Spaß beim Bauen 

DON


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Teile! Wie lang sind die?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ja Meister Pelznase, dich schlag ich noch.



*Vergiss es*. Das schaffst du nicht so schnell. Es ist zwar nicht unmöglich, aber seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwer.

Ich wünsch´euch allen ein sehr wobblerreiches Wochenende!#h


----------



## Pelznase (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

na, jetzt hört ma´auf!

ich selbst kann grad nur degenerierte zuchtforelle in der ruhr fangen.|uhoh: aber mein letzter huchenwobb hat gleich zugeschlagen und einen fisch gefangen. beim bauen hab ich pausiert, aber heute gehts weiter!


----------



## don rhabano (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> *Vergiss es*. Das schaffst du nicht so schnell. Es ist zwar nicht unmöglich, aber seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwer.



Naja in ein paar Jährchen kommt betimmt auch ein Kompressor und ne feine Pistole untern Baum ....( Jaja altes Theman ...es ist nur der Mensch, der Perfektion verlangt---trotzdem!!!)

@Bondex: Die Rohlinge hatten 75/76mm (durch Beschichtung etc. ist es nun etwas mehr .

@Pelznase  Du bist nun mal der beste hier im Board, das kannst du nicht abstreiten.  Petri zum schönen Fang!!!


Meine WObbs ham jetzt die Versiegelung hinter sich. 2 schichten 5min epoxy sind bombenhart!!! Nur der eine hat eine große Blase geworfen (und noch zwei kleine) , obwohl keine Blasen im Epoxy waren ?!  Ist jetzt etwas unschön , aber naja.


Ebenfalls schönes Wochenende euch allen,   DON


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> na, jetzt hört ma´auf!
> 
> ich selbst kann grad nur degenerierte zuchtforelle in der ruhr fangen.|uhoh: aber mein letzter huchenwobb hat gleich zugeschlagen und einen fisch gefangen. beim bauen hab ich pausiert, aber heute gehts weiter!



  ich weiss gar nicht, vor was ich mehr den hut ziehen soll, dem huchen oder seiner "beute". allmählich gehen mir die hüte aus.  vom allerfeinsten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> @Pelznase  Du bist nun mal der beste hier im Board, das kannst du nicht abstreiten.  Petri zum schönen Fang!!!



Es gibt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

@Pelznase: Petri zum Schönen Wobbler *ähh, hust* zum Schönen Fang *und* zum Schönen Wobbler!!#6


----------



## holle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase 

#r und digges petri zum huchen!


----------



## Pelznase (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab den nicht gefangen, das wäre ja was, huchen hier in nrw.|supergri habe nur den köder dazu gesteuert... das macht mich aber nicht weniger stolz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann das sein, dass du den Wobbler auf dem Bild erst vor einigen Wochen gebaut hast? - Ich meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass ich den gesehen habe...|kopfkrat


----------



## Jule_88 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seit dem ich auf diesen Tröööt gestoßen bin hat mich das Wobblerbaufieber auch gepackt, da ich selbst sehr gerne Bastel. Echt n geile Geschichte, gerade jetzt im Winter. :vik:

Heute habe ich es dann endlich mal geschafft mir die ersten Sachen dafür zu kaufen. Und kann heute schon anfangen zu schnitzen. :q

PS. Echt geniale Teile die hier Baut besonders Bondex und Pelznase riesiges kompliment an euch. #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mich freut es immer wieder, wenn durch diesen Thread neue Mitglieder der Krankheit: "Wobbler-Fieber" verfallen. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und Erfolg beim Bauen. Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, einfach hier posten!!!


----------



## Jule_88 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, jetzt habe ich schon die erste Frage.

Ist dieser Motor geeignet für ein Köderkarussel???
Oder sollte er sich ein wenig schneller drehen 5 -6 mal ?!?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Motor-fuer-Spiegelkugel-Discokugel-Discokugelmotor_W0QQitemZ380084994221QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item380084994221&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vor dieser Frage stand ich auch vor nicht all zu langer Zeit. Ich hatte angefangen mit einem eigenen Motor den ich im Keller gefunden hatte. Der hatte eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 1 Umdrehung/sek. Das war viel zu schnell. Das Epoxid ist dann immer auf die Seite des Wobblerkörpers gedrückt worden. Mir wurde von Pelznase dieser mit 5-6 Umdrehungen/Minute empfohlen. Meiner Meinung nach sind 2-3 Umdrehungen/Minute zu wenig. 

*Spiegelkugelmotor*

< Zurück




             Passend zu den Spiegelkugeln mit 200 und 300 mm ø. 230 V~, ca. 6 U/min, mit 0,6 m Netzkabel und Netzstecker, schwarzes Metallgehäuse, mit 3 Befestigungsbohrungen. Maße (øxH): 82x43 mm.

*           6,95          EUR*
          Best.Nr.           310 168          
         Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt., zzgl.           Versandkosten


www.pollin.de


----------



## Jule_88 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Adl3r4ug3 für die schnelle und ausführliche Antowort, das 3U/min zuwenig sind hatte ich mir fast gedacht. Naja der Motor von Pollin ist bestellt :vik:

Dann kann es ja bald richtig los gehen.

Und danke nochmal. #6


----------



## holle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ich hab den nicht gefangen, das wäre ja was, huchen hier in nrw.|supergri habe nur den köder dazu gesteuert... das macht mich aber nicht weniger stolz.




achsoooo....#c

dann eben kein petri an dich. 
aber trotzdem schön, dass *jemand* mit deinen wobbs nen huchen fängt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Jule_88: Keine Ursache. Immer wieder gerne!

Da du dir ja jetzt den Motor bestellt hast, wird du dir sicher bald ein Köderkarussell bauen. Hier habe ich dir ein Bild von meinem.
Der farbige, fertige Wobbler hängt nur zum Spass drin und der grüne Styrodurwobbler hat gerade Epoxid drauf bekommen und hängt nur so dran, weil ich ihn nicht weglegen konnte, da das Epoxid noch nicht ganz trocken war.

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/2953/91226358lp3.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/91226358lp3.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## Jule_88 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja mit dem Köderkarussel fange ich mal Montag an bzw ein paar Teile dafür zu kaufen und dann mal schauen, wann der Motor kommt. 

Freue mich schon und kanns nicht mehr abwarten :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Jule_88 schrieb:


> [...]mal schauen, wann der Motor kommt.



Ich habe ihn an einem Sonntag bestellt. D.h. die Bestellung wurde höchstwarscheinlich gleich am montag Morgen bearbeitet. Am folgenden Samstag kam das kleine Päckchen dann an. Also 6 Tage.




Jule_88 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon und kanns nicht mehr abwarten



Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Un wenn dann die Ergebnisse kommen, ist die Freude noch viel größer, da man dann sicher ist, dass die Arbeit was gebracht hat. Man(n) wird viel Freude beim Wobblerbauen haben!


----------



## Pelznase (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

im gegensatz zu euch hab ich im winter weniger lust zu basteln. so kommt es auch, dass "längere" zeit köder rumliegen, aber ein bisschen bekomm ich dann doch auch noch gebacken. haben alle eine rot-braune kehle, fand diese farbe für die kehle im klaren wasser ganz positiv. bin noch beim herausfinden der endgültigen form der tiefer laufenden jerks.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: Sehen die super aus!!!!#6

Da werde ich ganz neidisch!!

Aber mal im Ernst: Als ich heute einen grundiert habe, bekam ich die Idee ihn so zu bemalen, wie deine aussehen.


----------



## Pelznase (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sind halt fischchen, dafür bekommt man im ganzen "internetz" vorlagen. musst meine garnet nehmen...
schreibst du noch einmal meister oder so was, wirste von mir ignoriert (/ignore Adl3r4ug3), ich mag das wirklich nicht!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> sind halt fischchen, dafür bekommt man im ganzen "internetz" vorlagen. musst meine garnet nehmen...
> schreibst du noch einmal meister oder so was, wirste von mir ignoriert (/ignore Adl3r4ug3), ich mag das wirklich nicht!



Ganz Ruhig. Nicht aufregen. Ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass deine Wobbler so toll sind...#c


----------



## Fisher (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Um die Gemüter hier mal zu beruhigen stell ich meine erste
Charge Weihnachtswobbler mal vor.

Für den Anfang sind sie glaub ich gar nicht schlecht geworden.


----------



## aal60 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fisher schrieb:


> Um die Gemüter hier mal zu beruhigen stell ich meine erste
> Charge Weihnachtswobbler mal vor.
> 
> Für den Anfang sind sie glaub ich gar nicht schlecht geworden.



WOW das sind Topmodelle ! #6


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jau, die sind wirklich nicht übel!!! Styrodur, Holz oder Guß?


----------



## Fisher (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für das Kompliment ;-)

Das Urmodell ist aus Balsaholz und hat schon einige Forellenattacken beim "einstellen" über sich ergehen lassen müssen,

die anderen sind gegossen.

Gruß Fisher


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Fisher: Wie groß sind die?

PS: Schwarzwald-Kollege...Schluchsee kenne ich. Da habe ich 2007 meinen Kurs belegt.


----------



## Pelznase (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bin gestern über einen händler gestolpert, der japanische schnitzmesser vertreibt. das ist schon was anderes als die ollen cuttermesser!
http://www.dick.biz/dick/category/dickcatalog/Schnitz-und-Furniermesser-2698_55/detail.jsf


----------



## Trouthunter94 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey leute, 

wo bekomme ich eigentlich UHU Endfest/ Schnellfest???
welches is besser als wobblerschutzschicht geeignet???

p.s.: ich würds nur ungern im Internet bestellen. hab kein bock ne woche zu warten weil ich am wochenende schon mit den wobbs fischen will!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Trouthunter94 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> wo bekomme ich eigentlich UHU Endfest/ Schnellfest???
> welches is besser als wobblerschutzschicht geeignet???
> ...



Das Zeug kriegst du in jedem halbwegs gutsortierten Baumarkt.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Endfest transparent aushärtet, außerdem ist es längere Zeit flüssig. 
Wenn du kein Köderrad hast, nimm Schnellfest. Das härtet relativ klar aus und zieht schnell, sehr schnell sogar an. Also Eile ist gefragt! Am besten 2 gut Eurogroße Kleckse (bei mittelgroßen Wobs), gut aber nicht zu heftig mischen (sonst gibts Blasen) und drauf damit. 
Eine Schicht reicht, Zeit, bis du mit dem Köder fischen kannst ca. 36 Stunden

Wenn du aber richtig große Köder hast, bau dir erst ein Köderrad. Mit dem Schnellfest schaffst du es kaum in der verarbeitbaren Zeitspanne.


----------



## Fisher (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Fisher: Wie groß sind die?
> 
> PS: Schwarzwald-Kollege...Schluchsee kenne ich. Da habe ich 2007 meinen Kurs belegt.



Die sind ca. 8cm groß, laufen sehr flach, einfach richtige Fangmaschinen 

PS: Der Schluchsee ist echt ein tolles Gewässer. Bist du auch öfters am Schluchsee unterwegs?
Auch ich habe vor einigen Jahren am Schluchsee meine Prüfung gemacht.

Gruß FIsher


----------



## don rhabano (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin WBs,

hier mein allererster Abachiwobb aus dem nordischen Büchlein .(Sorry für das chlechte Bild -wie immer halt darf unsre gute Cam nicht anfassen). Also an Abachi hab ich echt gefallen gefunden hab nur das Haimaul zu tief ausgesägt und musste noch einen Block reinkleben....

155mm lang (ohne Schaufel)
Alu 1mm Schaufel
Ösen selbst gedreht ( hält bombig)
5min Epoxy Beschichtung---hab i-wie kein Vertrauen mehr in das Laminierharz von Conrad....


Das schon etwas größere Rotauge wird zum Schleppen eingesetzt....hoffentlich geht auch mal ein Zander dran .

Meine Barschwobbs laufen übrigens alle ! 2 laufen mittelmäßig, darunter der eine mit sehr flacher Tauchschaufel (dieser läuft langsam an aber geht extrem schnell tief )......die andren 2 laufen sehr gut! Einer der beiden hat durch die Beschichtung eher eine flache Schnauze bekommen, läuft aber (dadurch???) super!!! Werde in diese Richtung experimentiern....insgesamt muss noch mehr Blei rein, obwohl schon mehr drin ist als beim Prototypen ....balsawobbs hams halt mitm schnell wiederaufseigen .


----------



## Pelznase (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hast ein gutes händchen bei der bemalung, schön schlicht "unso". wenn der wobb schon 155m lang ist, wie gross bist dann du?


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da steht doch aber 155mm aber ich denke Don Rhabano ist nicht der Kleinste


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

fisher
könntest Du mal ein Bild von Deiner Form hier einstellen? Was nimmst Du zum gießen?


----------



## Pelznase (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, _*jetzt*_ steht da mm.


----------



## don rhabano (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja ich habs geändert  muss aber deswegen nicht unbedingt einen Beitrag posten um das richtig zu stellen, nun hab ichs gemacht, da Pelznase sonst dumm dasteht......also ich bin 1850m klein --mindigstens   .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fisher schrieb:


> [...]Der Schluchsee ist echt ein tolles Gewässer. Bist du auch öfters am Schluchsee unterwegs?
> Auch ich habe vor einigen Jahren am Schluchsee meine Prüfung gemacht.



Da ich erst im Herbst 2007 meine Prüfung gemacht habe und der Sommer dieses Jahr ja nicht wirklich berauschend war, bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen mal an den See zu fahren. Im Frühjar werde ich dann mit einem Bekannten aus der Gegend mal an den Schluchsee kommen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DON

Einen schönen "Stormörten" hast du da gebaut!
Ich selbst habe auf einen solchen dieses Jahr einen sehr schönen Hecht beim Schleppen gefangen, auf ca. 8 - 10 Metern Tiefe.

Sehr schön bemalt, wenn man das anmerken darf!!!
#6


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, damit ich hier nicht nur dumm schnacke will ich Euch meine neuen Kreationen vorführen. Im Moment habe ich gerade eine blaue Phase |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das hängt damit zusammen weil neulich im Forellensee nur blaues Powerbait angerührt wurde. So bin ich für den nächsten Angriff gerüstet. Ich konnte ebenfalls sehen daß die Forellen kleine Fische jagten. Die spritzten immer wieder aus dem Wasser. Kleine blaue Fische war da meine Idee


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar andere komische Farben. Die beiden großen Wobbs sind aus Holz (Kiefer) geschnitzt


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Un hier habe ich mich noch mit Tiefläufern beschäftigt. Jaja die sind nicht schön, aber sie laufen allesamt gut. Das ist bei Tiefläufern, jedenfalls bei mir, nicht immer der Fall#d


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diese Wobbler sind auch etwas größer mit fast 6cm. Ich habe sie ziemlich vollgestopft mit Blei um größerer Wurfweiten unt Tiefen zu erreichen. Im Winter stehen die Fische tief und tiefes Wasser ist meist weiter weg vom Ufer. Bei dem klaren Winter-Wasser kann ich mir wieder das natürliche graubraun als fängig vorstellen:vik:


----------



## diemai (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So , hab' mich hier lange nicht zu Wort gemeldet !

@ don rhabano

Dein "Stormörten" ist wirklich gut gelungen , gefällt mir sehr#6 !

@ Bondex

Du warst ja sehr kreativ , soooo viele...........:q!

Solche Farb,-oder Design-Phasen wie du jetzt deine "Blaue Phase" hab' ich auch manchmal , hahaha :q!

Wenn man auf irgendwas gut gefangen hat..........!

Kann mich da besonders an einige Eigenbau-Spinner erinnern , die in einem Sommer Mitte der 90er Barsche ohne Ende gefangen haben , oranges Blatt mit dunklen Punkten und mit gelbem Haken-Puschel .

Hatte damals unter Hochdruck vor meinem Sommerurlaub noch ca. 10 Stück gebaut , sie liefen aber nur in diesem bestimmten einen Jahr top, danach nich' mehr.........|bigeyes?

Hat das einen bestimmten Grund , das du bei einigen deiner Wobbler die Einhängeöse so lang machst ?

Ist es wegen mehr Einstell-Möglichkeiten des Laufes ?

Verbiegt sich die Öse dann nicht nach jedem Drill(Hänger wohl sowieso) und muß dann neu eingestellt werden ?

Mit Tieftauchwobblern habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht , das diese immer schwieriger zum Laufen zu bringen sind , desto tiefer sie tauchen sollen , oder , in anderen Worten , desto größer und gerader deren Schaufel ist .

Habe aber in letzter Zeit dazugelernt , und denke , das ich jetzt in Zukunft nicht mehr so viele Schwierigkeiten haben werde..........schau' mer 'mal !

                         Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen demai!

Da bist du ja wieder. 
Dachte schon, du kaufst dir deine Wobbler nur noch im Laden...
:q

Ich komme gerade zu recht wenig Bauaktionen.
Na, ein bißchen was geht schon noch. Bei einem Stormörten fehlen nur noch die Haken, ein Eigenentwurf hat immerhin schon eine Schaufel und 2 andere sind grob gefeilt.

Schau mer mal!


----------



## diemai (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Nee nee , nicht im Laden , gelegentlich auf'm Flohmarkt !

Bin auch schwer auf anderen Seiten beschäftigt , da kann man nicht allem gerecht werden , muß mich ja auch noch um meine Bastelei kümmern(und arbeiten gehen...schluck|bigeyes) .

Bin zur Zeit mit dem Bemalen von ca. 1 1/2 Dutzend neuer Wobbler beschäftigt , das dauert halt so seine Zeit....!

Kann' s kaum mehr abwarten , bis die endlich fertig versiegelt sind , da ich schon wieder Ideen für ca. 1/2 Dutzend neue Prototypen im Kopf habe..........:q!

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat das einen bestimmten Grund , das du bei einigen deiner Wobbler die Einhängeöse so lang machst ?
Ist es wegen mehr Einstell-Möglichkeiten des Laufes ?

Genau aus diesem Grund. So präzise kann man gerade kleine Wobbler nicht bauen, das alles absolut symmetrisch ist. Da muß noch die Möglichkeit zur Nachregulierung gegeben sein.

Verbiegt sich die Öse dann nicht nach jedem Drill(Hänger wohl sowieso) und muß dann neu eingestellt werden ?

Das kommt hin und wieder mal vor. Ist aber nicht schlimm. Besser ab und an nachregulieren als Wobbler für die Halde zu produzieren


----------



## diemai (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort !

Das leuchtet mir ein , gerade bei so kleinen Wobblern !

Habe da auch kaum Erfahrung mit , meine Wobs sind selten unter 65 mm in der Länge(ohne Tauchschaufel gemessen) .

Und je kleiner die Teile sind , desto weniger verzeihen sie Fehler in der Symetrie von Körper und Lippe sowie Ösenabweichungen !

                       Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genauso ist es! Bei Flachläufern bis 1m Tiefe ist das aber auch meist kein Problem weil die Schaufeln kleiner ausfallen dürfen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Schöne, viele Wobbler hast du da gebau!

Die blauen gefallen mir besonders!


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke
Hauptsache die Forellen mögen die genauso gerne. Mal sehen wann ich wieder zum Fischen komme. Im Moment ist hier alles ziemlich turbulent!


----------



## Jule_88 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein erster Wobbler wird heute fertig :vik:

Also nicht ganz muss nur noch versiegelt werden das geht aber leider noch nicht, weil der Motot noch nicht da ist.

Aber wenn ich ihn fertig angemalt habe mache ich direkt mal ein Foto und zeig ihn euch.....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Jule_88: Schön, ich freu mich echt schon drauf!!

Püktlich zum Ferienbeginn habe ich auch ein Bild für euch!

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/5071/58186854lu9.jpg
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/58186854lu9.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## Pelznase (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab nochn hechköder gemacht. hab keine ahnung, wie der läuft, aber irgendwie wird der schon laufen und wenn es nur schei**e ist.|supergri


----------



## don rhabano (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Neeee nich schon wieder.......

Sieht auf jeden fall super aus und wenn er nicht läuft könnte er ja schon bald die Wände deines Bastelkellers oder was auch immer "aufpimpen". Aber ich denke, dass der gut laufen wird ...


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Wobbler! Solche ähnlichen hast Du doch schon öfters gepostet? War die Bachforelle und der Huchenfänger nicht die gleiche Form? Das ist doch ein Gußwobbler, oder?


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase 

Schönes Teil , der wird auf jeden Fall laufen:vik: !

Wie lang iss'er denn..... , so als Hechtköder ?

                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## Pelznase (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx, das ist ein 18,5cm langes stück abachi; der huchenwobb war 22cm lang. diese form wirst du noch häufiger sehen!:q


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Oh, doch so lang ?

Hättest du ihn dann nich' lieber mit 3 Haken ausstatten sollen;+ ?

Ich mache das zwar auch nicht so oft und gerne( mehr und öfterTüddelkram mir der Schnur und beim Keschern) , aber bei der Länge..........hhmm , da könn't ich 's mir überlegen|bigeyes ?

Oder bist du da auch nicht soooo begeistert von ?

                                  gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@oma schnarcht: Wow. Wunderschöne Abachikanthölzer!
Aber ich fertige beine Minniwobbler aus Styrodur, d.h. ich kann so viel Abachi-Holz gar nicht gebrauchen.

Aber da findest du sicher einen Abnehmer.


----------



## Pelznase (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

3 haken sind bestimmt sicherer bei so langen ködern und man hat weniger verluste. mir sind 3 haken an nem wobb aber zu brutal. bei nem huchenwobb kann ich 3 haken noch verstehen, weil man sich die fische sehr sehr hart erarbeiten muss und da sollen und müssen die chancen, dass ein fisch auch hängen bleibt, grösser sein. meine schnöden hechtwobbs brauchen keine 3 haken. ein bissel hab ichs ja versucht auszugleichen und hab die bauchöse richtung mitte verschoben, das ist dann nimma halb so schlimm. so ein köder funktioniert gut als schniepel schoner. ein kleiner hecht mit kleinem maul hat gute chancen den drillingen zu entgehen, bei einem guten esox mit grossem maul sind die chancen nimma so gut.


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Ja , da sehe ich eigentlich auch so , ziehmlich brutal für kleinere Fische , wenn nur ein Drilling sitzt und die anderen beiden irgendwo außen 'rumfetzen .

Aber bei 'ner bestimmten Länge montiere ich sie dann doch gelegentlich , besonders auch bei großen Jerkbaits . 

Allerdings baue ich meistens kleinere Köder , so 7 bis 14 cm , wesentlich über 15 cm lange Wobs fische ich auch recht selten , Schleppangeln ist in den Gewässern hier in'ner Gegend sowieso fast nirgends erlaubt .

                                  Gruß , diemai


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin,moin!
für leute die ihre wobbler gerne aus abachi bauen habe ich hier im board bei verkäufe auf seite 4 ein interessantes angebot.schaut euch das mal an.#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei Ködern über ca. 15 cm montiere ich normalerweise doch 3 Drillinge. Aber nur, wenn ganz klar ist, dass sich da nichts verhaken kann. 
So brutal finde ich das auch gar nicht. Es passiert mir im Gegensatz zu Blinkern oder auch Spinnern recht selten, dass ein Hecht einen größeren Wobbler voll inhaliert.
Außerdem esse ich Hecht gerne und entnehme vorzugsweise Fische zwischen 60 und 75 cm. Sooo scharf auf einen wirklich großen Hecht bin ich also gar nicht, der soll ungestört schwimmen und viele kleine Hechte machen! :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei 15cm machst du schon 3 Drillinge dran?
Ich haabe oben ein Bild gepostet. Der hat eine Länge von 7cm und hat nur ein Drilling. Demnach müsstest du doch mit 15cm mit 2 auskommen, oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich platziere gerne einen Drilling ziemlich weit vorne am Kopf. Ungern dagegen verwende ich Größen ab 1/0 aufwärts, ist mir einfach zu klobig.
Bei einem 15 cm Wobbler ist der Abstand zwischen den Drillingen, besonders wenn der erste weit vorne sitzt, richtig groß. Deswegen gehe ich lieber mit der Hakengröße runter und nehme 3 Stück. 15 cm ist aber ein Grenzfall, bei dem ich eventuell auch nur 2 anbringe, nach Lust und Laune halt.


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der war also nicht gegossen? Aus welchem Holz war er geschnitzt?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> der war also nicht gegossen? Aus welchem Holz war er geschnitzt?



Meiner, oder der von Pelznase?

Meiner ist aus Styrodur, wie alle anderen auch, die ich baue.


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein, ich meinte den von Pelznase


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaube, die Pelznase nimmt meistens Abachi für seine größeren Exemplare.


----------



## Pelznase (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann lass ich euch mal weiter raten...von mir erfahrt ihr kein wort


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aus Resin gegossen?


----------



## jirgel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> thx, das ist ein 18,5cm langes stück abachi; der huchenwobb war 22cm lang. diese form wirst du noch häufiger sehen!:q


 

Wer lesen kann bz zeit zum lesen hat ist im vorteil ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann bz zeit zum lesen hat ist im vorteil ^^



wusste ich´s doch#6

Ich selbst habe gerade das Grandma-ähnliche Teil in Arbeit. Das wird ein beschwerter Fichtenwobbler mit ca. 15 cm, fehlt nur noch die Bemalung und das Epox. 
Beim Badewannentest war die Aktion absolut genial. Sobald er fertig ist, kriegt ihr ihn zu sehen.

Gruß, Kohlmeise
#h


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo , Leute , 

Hier 'mal einige meiner neuesten Arbeiten , der Lack ist gerade trocken !

Ich mag solche Köder nach historischen Vorbildern sehr , einige davon sind sehr praktisch , so zum Beispiel lassen sich die beiden dickeren sehr gut werfen , habe auch noch ein Stück Bleifolie im hinteren Teil mit eingeklebt .

Male jetzt auch mehr mit Modellbau-Farben , dauert zwar länger , ist aber wesentlich billiger , als andauernd Spraydosen zu kaufen .

Ist zwar nicht so schön wie Airbrush , aber mir reicht es so , und den Fischen wohl auch#6 ?

                                      Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Demai!

Die Teile verkaufen wir noch auf einer Kunstauktion für teures Geld und dann kann sich jeder eine Profi-Airbrush Anlage leisten!
#6

Im Ernst: sehr schöne Arbeiten, sind die rechten die Weitwurfbomber mit Blei im Hintern, von denen wir schon mal gesprochen haben?


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich find die pummelchen sehr interessant, vor allem da schaufel und draht fest verbunden sind, die schaufel also nicht nachträglich drangesetzt werden kann. da muss von anfang an alles stimmen. 

 hab gestern in einem versunkenen baum mein sinkendes prachtstück verloren, zu dem ich so viele nützliche tipps hier bekommen habe (die kürzere schaufel) :c


ohne fischkontakt in die ewigen jagdgründe eingegangen, das hat er nicht verdient


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch ich bin nicht auf der faulen Haut gelegen und habe einen weiteren Wobbler fertiggebaut.

Jedoch ist mir dabei ein Fehler unterlaufen. Irgendetwas muss mit dem Epoxid nicht gestimmt haben. Warscheinlich habe ich zu wenig Härter benutzt (Vorgegeben: 100:65). Nach 8 Stunden auf dem Köderkarussell habe ich es abgeschaltet und das Epoxid ist immer noch verloffen. Dann habe ich es wieder glattgestrichen und weitere 2 Stunden laufen lassen. Dann bin ich in Bett gegangen, in der Hoffnung, dass das Epoxid am nächsten Morgen trocken sei. Aber als ich aufgestanden bin, ist eine 1cm lange "Epoxid-Nase" am Wobbler heruntergehangen. Es war anber zum Glück immer noch nicht ganz fest und ich konnte das Epoxid mit einer Zange einfach abzwecken. Den Rest habe ich dann weider versucht etwas glatt zu bekommen. Aber trotzdem bin ich mit dem Ergebniss nicht ganz zufrieden, zumal das Epoxid nach nunmehr 2 Tagen an der Wärme immer noch nicht 100% trocken ist...

Die Oberfläche ist nicht ganz so glatt, wie die anderen Wobbler, aber dennoch ist es eine geschlossene Fläche und es dringt kein Wasser ein. Den Fischen ist es ja ehh egal, ob die Epoxidschicht glatt oder ein bisschen rau ist...

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/6145/85946395rd9.jpg
http://img296.*ih.us/img296/85946395rd9.jpg/1/w400.png


----------



## andi72 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai :  - lass mir raten - die body´s sind gedrechselt ?? - 

andi


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Danke , aber mit den erwähnten Weitwurfwobblern meinte ich andere , mehr fischförmige Teile , da bin ich noch am Überlegen(zwei sind im Rohbau schon fertig) .

@ Mordskerl

Das ist extrem ärgerlich ! Habe neulich in'ner Hamburger Außenalster auch so'ne "Jungfrau" versenkt.......dabei lief der so gut !

Das "Pummelchen" heißt im Original übrigens "Go Deeper Crab" von Heddon , ca.1930er Jahre(vieleicht auch noch älter ?) .

@ Adl3r4ug3

Das ist mir auch 'mal passiert , nehme Epoxy von HAKUMA , das wird auch 10:4 angemischt !

Hatte mich damals wohl auch mit den Eichstrichen auf meinen Medikamenten-Mixbechern verdaddelt , aber so schlimm wie bei dir war's nicht , nach einigen Tagen war's immer noch etwas klebrig , habe es dann einfach noch zwei ,-drei mal übergepinselt und gut !

Gruß , diemai


----------



## ankaro (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ACHTUNG!!!!ACHTUNG!!! xD


Ich hab was Brand heisses für Anfänger als auch für "Profis"
Ich stieß auf ein Video und wusste sofort, das ist doch was für alle g-Kollgen.
Bei diesem Viedeo seht ihr wie man Wobbler selber baut.
Einmal für Anfänger damit man einen leichteren Einstieg hat und einmal für Profis damit die dann sagen können was man lassen sollte bei dem bau oder welcher Schritt villeicht unnötig ist, oder villeicht sogar eine Verbesserung.

Ok hier ist es.


----------



## west1 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



ankaro schrieb:


> Ich hab was Brand heisses für Anfänger als auch für "Profis"
> Ich stieß auf ein Video



Noch mehr Videos gibt’s hier.


----------



## Pelznase (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der macht ne ganz schöne sauerei iner küche!^^



ankaro schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!!ACHTUNG!!! xD
> 
> 
> Ich hab was Brand heisses für Anfänger als auch für "Profis"
> ...


----------



## don rhabano (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wünsch allen Wobblerbastlern ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest !!!!


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wünsche ich euch auch #6!

                                        Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Haut rein die nächsten Tage, wer weiß wann es wieder was zum Essen gibt!

Demai:
Ich wäre sogar am 1. oder 2. Januar in HH.
Leider hat da alles Schonzeit, nicht wahr???


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Leider ja , jedenfalls Raubfische bis einschließlich 15.5 . , Karpfen und Schleien haben glaub'ich Besatzschonzeit bis Ende Februar !


Bin gerade am Laden von Bildern.........möchte euch einige
meiner neuesten gedrechselten Kreationen nicht vorenthalten , eventuelle Fragen und Kritik sind immer willkommen .

                                        Gruß|wavey: , diemai


----------



## jirgel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frohe Weinnacht  für alle unter 18 natürlich Weihnacht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Schöne Wobbler|wavey:|wavey:

@All: Schöne Weihnachten!!!!!|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#h#h#h Allen hier ein frohes Fest und friedliche Feiertage!!!  #h#h#h

@Kohlmeise
Du könntest Barsche jagen gehen oder es in den unzähligen Forellenseen hier in der Umgebung versuchen

@Diemai
Sehr schöne Wobbler.
Du könntest mal was zu der Versieglung schreiben. Die Oberfläche gefällt mir. Welche Mittel benutzt Du und welches Holz?
Warum ist das Auge hinten?


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Danke für die Blumen |supergri!

Also , als Material habe ich hier zum Drechseln einfache Besenstiele genommen , für die beiden "Pikies" einen aus mittelschwerem , dunklen Tropenholz(sorry , Name unbekannt) , für die andern einen aus hellem Holz , heißt glaub'ich "Brasilkiefer"(hat kaum sichtbare Maserung und ist leicht wie Abachi) .

Versiegeln tue ich die Rohlinge zunächst durch ein zweimaliges Tauchen in normalem flüssigen Holzschutzmittel , nach 48 Std. Trocknung klebe ich dann die Schaufeln , Ösen , Drahtsysteme , etc. ein .

Nach 24 Std. Aushärten des "UHU endfest 5 min." Klebers entferne ich überschüssigen Kleber mit dem "Dremel" und feile alles bündig .

Dann wird zweimal mit Acrylklarlack vorlackiert und die Teile dann in der Badewanne getestet und ggfs. ausgebleit .

Der Lack wird dann etwas angeraut und zweimal mit Acrylgrundierung übergestrichen .

Bei Spraydosen-Lackierung sprühe ich auch noch zweimal mit Spraygrundierung über , wird dann etwas glatter , Modellbaufarben trage ich direkt auf den Acrylprimer auf .

Das fertige Farbdesign(mit meiner Permanent Marker Signatur) streiche ich dann nochmal zweimal mit Acrylklarlack über , ggfs. bringe ich dann noch etwas Malglitter auf . 

Danach kommen zwei Epoxyschichten 'drauf und darauf wiederum zwei Schichten 2K Lack , der aus der Autoindustrie kommen soll .
Die beiden letzteren Lacke beziehe ich bei http://www.hakuma.de . 
Auch das Epoxy zieht bei richtiger Mischung recht schnell an , so das ich ohne ein Köderrad auskomme ! 
Muß die Wobs nur zwei ,-bis dreimal von Kopf auf Schwanz umhängen während der ersten 30 bis 45 min , danach gibt's keine Lecknasen mehr , sofern man dünn genug ausgestrichen hat .

Der 2K Lack zieht auf der Köderoberfläche dermaßen schnell an , das man unbedingt zügig arbeiten sollte ! 
Ist er dann schon zu sehr geliert , zieht er sich an der Oberfläche nicht mehr richtig zusammen und es entstehen Pinselspuren , so das man dann lieber eine neue Mischung ansetzten sollte , das geht schnell .

Er trocknet etwas härter aus als das Epoxy , Lecknasen entstehen hier garnicht erst .
Auf Metallködern verwende ich ihn gleich so , ohne Epoxy darunter . 

Mit dem Auge , das ist 'ne gute Frage ! Bei den antiken Vorbildern ist das auch so , und es ist schließlich das dickere Ende . Sieht wohl einfach proportionaler aus , manche Fische schwimmen wohl auch rückwärts ;+???

                                     Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Demai!

Puh, das ist ja ein riesen Aufwand: Tauchen, Lack, Epoxy, Lack...

Mir wäre das zu viel. Wenn ich den Wobbler in der Badewanne testen will, kommen zunächst Borhlöcher rein, danach erfolgt eine zweimalige Klarlackgrundierung, auch in den Löchern. Danach Farbe und eine 2 - 5 malige Epoxierung, je nach Wobblergröße.

Wenn ich den Lauf nicht testen will oder der Wobbler unbeschwert bleibt, wie bei einigen meiner Kiefermodelle der Fall, dann bemale ich direkt aufs unbehandelte Holz und versehe das Ganze mit der Epoxidpanzerung. 

Die Leinöl / Terpentinmethode wende ich nur noch an, wenn keine Epoxierung erfolgen soll und der Abschlusslack aus Klarlack besteht. 

Übrigens: Spraydosen nerven!!!
Habe mir letzthin weißen Sprühlack auf Wasserbasis gekauft. 
Den kann man stundenlang schütteln, dennoch ist das Ergebnis auch bei sehr vorsichtigem Gebrauch recht unregelmäßig und es entstehen kleine Blasen, die beim Trocknen aufplatzen und das Farbbild zusätzlich beeinträchtigen. 
Bei meinen wenigen anderen Sprühlacken auf Lösemittelbasis ist das nicht so, die decken sauberer und besser.
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Verwende nur Spraydosen auf Lösungsmittelbasis(aus'm Baumarkt , matt) .

Habe manchmal damit aber Pech , wenn ich 'mal woanders als zu hause bei Ha...au kaufe ! 
Die anderen Ketten haben dann andere Marken und die vertragen sich dann nicht untereinander, decken nicht richtig oder es gibt Risse !

Leider ist in meinem Kleinstadt-Baumarkt nicht immer alles vorrätig was ich gerade brauche , habe schon beschlossen , mehr mit "Revell"-Modellbaufarben zu arbeiten , da hat man eh' mehr Farbauswahl , und billiger ist es wohl auch(für kleinere Köder) .

Übrigens , die Farben von "Humbrol" find' ich nicht so gut , lassen sich irgendwie nicht so einfach aufrühren#d !

Du hast schon recht , das mein Verfahren ziehmlich zeit,-und arbeitsintensiv ist , aber das hat sich über die Jahre so entwickelt , und ich mag diesbezüglich ungern Experimente machen , ich ärger' mir immer die Krätze , wenn irgendwas mit der Bemalung oder Versiegelung nicht hinhaut !

Trotzdem muß ich leider zugeben , das mich diese ganze Anmalerei machmal nervt , da ich eigentlich immer neue Ideen zum Ausprobieren habe , und während des Lackierprozesses schon immer wieder in Gedanken bei neuen Konstruktionen bin#c !

Leinöl-behandeln tue ich auschließlich Abachi-Wobbler(anstelle des Holzschutzmittels) , ansonsten bemale ich sie aber auch auf gleiche , oben beschriebene Weise .

                              Gruß , diemai


----------



## Pelznase (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auch von mir "froh und feste".

was "neues" von mir, statt grün mal in blau. war zu faul die schaufeln abzukleben....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Berichte die man hier lesen kann, schöne Wobbler die man hier bestaunen kann. Dieses Video zeit, wie man mit Alufolie einen Wobbler bekleben kann. Das gefällt mir igendwie. Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert? Es schein ja so, als wäre es normale Alufolie und keine Spezielle.


----------



## morelia2k4 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> auch von mir "froh und feste".
> 
> was "neues" von mir, statt grün mal in blau. war zu faul die schaufeln abzukleben....



spielt bei dir doch keine rolle wie die aussehen, müssen nur ohne rassel sein ;-)
5 habe ich nun fertig mit draht und schaufel

wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr mit meinen "silent lures" und neuer multi

frohes fest und guten rutsch


----------



## Jule_88 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soooo jetzt hab ich es endlich mal geschafft mein Wobbler zu Posten.

Form und Farbe habe ich von Pelznases HP genommen der nächste Wobbler soll nun etwas kreatives von mir sein, mal sehen ob es was wird :vik:

Jetzt aber erst mal mein erster Wobbler.
Der kleine muss nur noch Beschichtet werden dann ist er fertig.


----------



## Pelznase (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

weisst doch, die müssen nur mehr fangen als japanwobbler. #u



morelia2k4 schrieb:


> spielt bei dir doch keine rolle wie die aussehen, müssen nur ohne rassel sein ;-)




jule, hoffentlich halten die wackelaugen! ich weiss, welchen du als vorlage genommen hast.

(edit) jetzt wo ich die handywerbung hier sehe, wird mir das AB ja noch sympathischer!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Jule_88: Für den ersten Wobbler ist der super! Gelällt mir echt.
Zur Bemalung: Hast du nass in nass gearbeitet, oder die einzelnen Schichten immer ganz trocknen gelassen?


----------



## Jule_88 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe die Schichten dünn aufgetragen und trocknen lassen, ging aber recht zügig mit dem trocknen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bekommt der auch noch ne Schaufel und nen zweiten Haken?


----------



## Jule_88 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein, eine Schaufel bekommt er keine mehr ein zweiten Haken bestimmt noch. Wie gesagt hab iohn von Pelznases HP abgeschaut. Ist der Stickbait


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Tztztztztz...........zu faul , die Schaufeln abzukleben.....:q!

Sehen aber trotzdem top aus !

                       Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Jule_88

Supergeiles Barsch-Design , für'n Ersten erste Sahne !

Ist immer wieder interessant für mich , so viele verschiedene Mal ,-und Dekor-Stile zu sehen #6!

                                            Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Ist immer wieder interessant für mich , so viele verschiedene Mal ,-und Dekor-Stile zu sehen !



Das finde ich auch. 
Und ich wette, wenn wir ein festes Muster alle zusammen, jeder für sich, malen würden, würden wir so viele verschiedene Exemplare wie Maler bekommen. Jeder setzt seinen Vorstellugen und evtl. auch Vorlagen nach sein eigenes Bild individuell um.

Zummal ich ein fester Freund von Bastelfarben und Pinselbemalung bin. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich gegen Airbrush bin, sonder nur, dass ich keines habe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jule 88

Respect!!!

Mein erster sah ganz anderes aus....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mein erster sah ganz anderes aus....



Das dachte ich auch, als ich zu meinen ersten Wobblern zurückdachte.


----------



## Jule_88 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Blumen, aber mal sehen ob er auch läuft |rolleyes

Wenn er komplett fertig ist mach ich mal ein Video vom Lauf und stell es rein oder versuch es |uhoh:


----------



## Bondex (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich finde das auch sehr aufwendig mit dem tauchen und den verschiedenen Lackschichten. Das Ergebnis sieht aber nicht schlecht aus. Ich denke das müßte aber auch noch einfacher gehen. Ich experimentiere immer noch, aber habe noch nicht die richtige Vorgehensweise gefunden.
Auf jeden Fall will ich mir nicht nach jedem Wobbler neue Pinsel kaufen müssen oder die Hälfte des Lacks wegwerfen weil der auf 2K basiert. Sowas lohnt immer nur bei großen Auflagen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> [...]verschiedenen Lackschichten[...]einfacher gehen[...]nicht nach jedem Wobbler neue Pinsel kaufen[...]Hälfte des Lacks wegwerfen[...]Sowas lohnt immer nur bei großen Auflagen.



Das stimmt. Zumal unsereins, davon gehen ich jetzt mal aus, nicht mehr als 4 bis 5 auf einmal baut, außer unsere Industrieellen unter uns


----------



## jirgel (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Parkettlack 1k stark verdünnt hat sich mit 12 schichten einigermassen bewährt.

http://www.erfurt.forbo.com/default.aspx?menuid=826
glänzend oder seidenmatt 

Auch Möbellack ist nicht schlecht aber eben nicht Ideal.
Für Forellenwobbler sollte es aber reichen wenn man sie vorher wasserdicht macht mit einer versiegelung bei Holzwobblern

Bei Resinwobblern kommt bei mir nur mehr 5 mal Klarlack drauf und gut is es da Resin von haus aus sehr bissfest ist  


Aber die Kosten für 10l sind einfach zu viel da ist Epoxy billiger weil die klein serien die ich raus haue ich brauch einfach 10 l nicht unter einen halben jahr auf.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ihr Wobblerbauer!

Ich verlasse euch jetzt mal ein paar Tage, es geht an die Ostsee...
bin am 1. oder 2. wieder zurück. Bis dahin schwingt die Raspel!

Gruß. Kohlmeise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Eben, das ist es ja. Wir, ich sage mal "Hobbybastler" können mir 10l Epoxid oder Klarlack oder Farbe nichts anfangen, da die uns 35 Jahre und 4 Monatre reichen würde und nach 1 bis 2 Jahren ehh kaputtgehen würde. (Je nach dem, was für Material)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So ihr Wobblerbauer!
> 
> Ich verlasse euch jetzt mal ein paar Tage, es geht an die Ostsee...
> bin am 1. oder 2. wieder zurück. Bis dahin schwingt die Raspel!
> ...




Viel Spass!!!!!!!!!!!!:m
Petri Heil!!!!!!!!!!!:m
Schönes Wettter!!!:m
Komm wieder!!!!!!!!:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Viel Spaß:vik: !

                                Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jau dann hau mal ein paar Dorsche raus vielleicht ist ja auch Silber dabei


----------



## Pelznase (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt den letzten tropfen epoxid verbraucht. wollte neues bestellen und musste feststellen, dass der versand bei behnke erst am 5.01 wieder läuft... muss ich wohl warten.

für einen hat´s noch gereicht...


----------



## jirgel (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Blue gill ^^


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie bekommt ihr diese tadellosen schuppenmuster hin? lasst ihr das netz während des trocknens dran? ich verwische immer alles beim entfernen des netzes.   ich hab auch schon dran gedacht, einen rahmen für ein stück netz zu bauen, in dem selbiges eingespannt ist. und dann aus ca 2 mm entfernung zu sprühen. gibt aber sicher unscharfe ränder.  ach ja, ich verwende spraydosen, kein airbrush.


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nee, nochjmal drübergelesen, missverstehgefahr.  nicht aus 2 mm entfernung sprühen, sondern netz 2 mm über den wobkörper halten und dann aus üblicher entfernung sprühen.


----------



## devin111 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe jetzt auch angefangen zu basteln . Meine ersten sind gerade beim aushärten. Bei mir sind die Drahtösen ein wenig mit Epoxidharz zu. Wie entfernt ihr das? Bohrt ihr die Ösen auf?


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

akkubohrer und ab damit. vorausgesetzt du verwendest edelstahl oder messingdraht. und schön entgraten, falls du bei miniwobblern ohne karabiner  auf barsch/döbel fischst. sonst ist die schnur ratz fatz ab.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



devin111 schrieb:


> Wie entfernt ihr das? Bohrt ihr die Ösen auf?



Nöö. Ich nehme einfach ein kleines Cutter-Messer mit einer scharfen Spitze und kratze die Ösen damit frei. Aufbohren kann man es natürlich auch, ist mir aber zu umständlich dafür extra in die klalte "Werkstadt" rennen zu müssen. Aber normalerweise sind die Ösen bei mir gar nicht so verklebt. Hängst du den Wobbler einseitig auf, damit das Epoxid verlaufen kann oder spannst du den Wobbler in ein Köderkarussell?


----------



## devin111 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Antworten!! Ich spann sie in ein selbstgebasteltes Karusell.


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Schönes Teil , sieht besser aus wie'n Gekaufter(logisch , eigentlich !) .

@ Mordskerl

Du brauchst dir keinen Rahmen zu bauen , geh' 'mal in'n Handarbeits ,-und Stoff-Laden und frage nach einem Stickrahmen !

Die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen , habe mir damals den Größten gekauft , ca. 18 cm Durchmesser .

Die Dinger sind rund , man kann da jegliche Stoffe drin einspannen .

Ich spanne den Netzstoff locker ein und drücke den Wobbler von hinten dagegen(Rahmen im Schraubstock eingespannt) und sprühe kurz über(Spraydosen) .

Dabei passiert es mir auch oft , das das Muster verwischt , das hängt immer sehr davon ab , wie schnell die Farbe anzieht und ob du das Teil lang genug ruhig hälst !

Auf der sicheren Seite wärst du , wenn du den Wobbler stramm in Netzstoff einwickelst(am Bauch mit Mini-Klammern fixieren)und das Ganze dann nach dem Sprühen über Nacht trocknen läßt .
Dafür nehme ich mir aber die Zeit nicht !

                             Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ich das richtig lese, hat dein wob schon mit dem netz kontakt, oder? also nicht ein paar mm hinter dem netz. kann ja auch eig. gar nicht funktionieren, da die woboberfläche gebogen ist.


----------



## jecht (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: Geil...kannste mal ein Foto von all deinen Eigenbauten zusammen machen?


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jecht


Mußt einfach auf sene Homepage gehen!!


@Pelznase

Deine Wobb´s sind schon eine eigene Liga was Selbstbau angeht! Absolut klasse!! Weiter so #6#6


Beste Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## jirgel (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich lege das Netz an klammere es fest und lass denn wobbler damit kurz in meinen Temperschrank damit trocknen.


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Ja , ich drücke den Wob mit einer gekröpften Zange an der Öse angesetzt richtig darein , daher spanne ich den Stoff auch locker ein , damit er etwas nachgeben kann und die Rundungen besser umschließt .

Für Flossen und/oder Tauchschaufeln , die seitlich zu weit überstehen , schneide ich auch kleine Schlitze ins Netz , damit es bis dort auch am Körper anliegt .

Den Basiston auf'm Wobbler lasse ich vorher aber 24 Std . durchtrocknen , damit das Netz sich nicht da eindrücken kann .

Das Netz kann man sehr , sehr oft wiederverwenden , nach einigen Minuten ist es nach der 1. Flanke schon soweit trocken , das man dann die 2. Seite sprühen kann(bei matten Sprayfarben , nur kurz aufgesprüht) .

Man darf ohnehin nur 1 bis 3 mal kurz 'rüberssprühen , sonst kommt zuviel Farbe 'drauf , kommt aber immer 'drauf an , wie die jeweilige Farbe deckt und wie ergiebig sie ist .

                    Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Bobster (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Falls noch jemand mit Folie arbeitet:

Ab Montag, 29.12. im ALDI

Dekor-Selbst-Klebefolie in verschiedenen Farben
sowie 
Holographiefolie

200 x 45 cm für -,99 Cent

Bobster


----------



## damdam05 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat jemand für mich eine Schablone zum ausdrucken. für einen Forellenwobbler (aus Balsaholz) Wollte meinen ersten (Forellen) Wobbler bauen...


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Um das Schuppemuster zu sprayen spanne ich das Netz direkt um den Wobbler und halte es fest zusammen. Zum Sprayen benutze ich Autobasislack und der trocknet in ein paar Sekunden auf. So lange halte ich das Netz fest zusammen. Bei Acrylfarben braucht es länger. Man könnte dann das Netzt unten grob zusammennähen

Schablonen für Forellenwobbler habe ich nicht, aber Du kannst fast jeden Wobbler auf meiner Seite als Muster ansehen. Forellenwobbler sollten kurz und gedrungen sein. 3-5cm sind ideale Längen


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmmm, benutzt ihr vielleicht andere netze als ich? ich hab einen alten wettkampfkescher mit ca 2mm maschenweite, der saugt etwas. liegt es daran, dass die ränder unsauber werden?  habt ihr perlonnetze, die keine farbe aufnehmen? zb diese aquarienkescher?

vielleicht sprüh ich auch einfach zu viel.

jetzt hab ich aber erstmal ein paar blechblinker im keller liegen. darf ich die im wobbforum auch posten, wenn sie einen fisch fangen?


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Ebenfalls Handarbeits,-und Stoff-Laden , da gibt's so'n Zeug , das heißt glaub'ich "Taft" oder so , guck' einfach 'mal durch , auch wenn die Lady hinter'm Thresen die Nase rümpfen sollte , wenn du ihr sagst , wofür du das brauchst , lol:q:q:q !

Gruß:vik: , diemai

PS : deine Blinker interressieren mich sehr , da ich selber schon bestimmt Hunderte gebaut habe , wäre schön , wenn man das hier irgendwo unterbringen könnte !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand mit Folie arbeitet:
> 
> Ab Montag, 29.12. im ALDI
> 
> ...




Ich arbeite auch gerade ein bisschen mit Folien.
Ab Montag würde ich sogar in einen ALDI kommen. Aber halt in einen ALDI SÜD. NORD und SÜD haben ja nicht das gleiche Sortiment. Hast du das Angebot von SÜD oder NORD?


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> PS : deine Blinker interressieren mich sehr , da ich selber schon bestimmt Hunderte gebaut habe , wäre schön , wenn man das hier irgendwo unterbringen könnte !



  blinker sind neuland für mich. ich fischte bisher kaum damit (1 hecht, 1 zander, ein paar barsche in fast 30 jahren angeln ...), gebaut hab ich noch gar keine. naja, ein baar blechstreifen in jungen jahren....  ich poste erst dann was, wenn ich einen hab der läuft. denn solange werd ich mich wie immer nicht um details wie bemalung etc kümmern. dummerweise ist nur noch der bach eisfrei. und da lassen sich 30 g blinker kaum testen


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Sorry , das Angebot ist von ALDI NORD , werde da morgen früh 'mal einblenden und schauen , ob 'was für mich dabei ist !

Vielen Dank an Bobster für den Hinweis#6 !

@ Mordskerl

Ich fische eigentlich sehr gerne mit Blinkern , arbeite in der Metallindustrie , komme für lau an V2A-Bleche 'ran(vom Schrott) , selten auch Kupfer und/oder Messing . Habe neulich auch 'mal einige Bauanleitungen auf http://www.KoederDesign.de veröffentlicht .

Aber in den letzten Jahren habe ich mich mehr auf Holzköder verlegt , baue aber so zwischendurch doch 'mal noch das eine oder andere "Eisen" .

                             Gruß , diemai


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo liebe Boardies,

hatte vor einiger Zeit mich hier mal zu Wort gemeldet und auch mit Fragen gequängelt.

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Infos. 
Auch noch mal ein großes Danke an Bondex, der mir mit PN auch noch sehr geholfen hat.

Lob an ihn und auch an Pelznase für die netten Homepages.
Die Tutorials sind echt klasse, wie natürlich auch die Arbeiten der beiden Spezies.

hatte mal wieder eine Menge zu tun @ Job. Dann kam mir eine Grippe in die Quere, kaum ausgestanden ging es gleich wieder rund im Büro. Doch endlich habe ich mal Urlaub... leider zu wenig dieses Jahr gehabt. Die 2 Wochen war ich aber natürlich am Wasser, was soll man denn sonst als Petriejünger tun, oder?

Hier nun mal meine ersten Arbeiten... nicht ganz perfekt, aber ich denke da ist noch Luft nach Oben.

Sind noch ohne Epoxidpanzer, der kommt die Tage noch drauf. Wobblerkarussel etc. ist alles am Start. Stelle ich dann auch noch Bilder rein, muss ich gleich noch mal in die Werksatt und ein paar Pics schiessen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Sorry , das Angebot ist von ALDI NORD



Schade. Wäre zu schön gewesen..


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal meine ersten Gehversuche... handgemacht, handbemalt und handgetestet. Ist ja fast wie ein Werbespot |supergri

Hoffe es funzt mit dem Hochladen.
Sind so 6,5 cm groß.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@anglerjung: Schöne Wobbler!!

Aus welchem Material sind die?


PS: Du hast Post!#6


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja danke für das Kompliment.

Die sind aus Balsa.

Bin gerade aus der  Werkstatt zurück... Bilder folgen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich jetzt nicht als Bilderspamer hingerichtet werde |kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Bin gerade aus der  Werkstatt zurück... Bilder folgen.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass ich jetzt nicht als Bilderspamer hingerichtet werde |kopfkrat



Im "Wobbler vom Besentiel" wird man hingerichtet wenn man *KEINE* Bilder zeigt!!!!!!|znaika:|znaika:

1 Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte!! (Sollte man sich merken...)


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na, bevor ich hier noch erschossen werde...

...hier mal das Ergebnis der letzten beiden Tage.

Muss ja bald wieder arbeiten und kann dannn nur abends mal ein oder zwei Stündchen was tun. Also habe ich erst mal was getan um die Pipeline mit Nachschub zu versorgen und ich immer was für die nächsten Arbeitsschritte da habe.

Ok, dann mal ran an den Speck, hier meine kleine "Armee".


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und mal ein paar größere Modelle.

Sind nicht zum Werfen gedacht, aber zum Schleppen auf Hecht.


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und zum Abschluß mal mein Arbeitsplatz und das Köderkarrusell (muss noch eingeweiht werden).


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, isch habe ferdddisch |supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sauber!!!

Schöne Armee hast du das gebaut. Am Arbeitsplatz siehts auch so aus, als würde das nichts fehlen. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Gewerbelizens und du kannst anfangen deine Produktion anzufahren!#h


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sind alle für mich zum Eigengebrauch.
Ok, paar Freunde bekommen auch welche ab.

Die großen grundierten zum Schleppen sind z.B. für einen Kollegen vom Edersee. Haben die mal zusammen gebaut, dafür penne ich bei ihm und wir schippern gemeinsam mit seinem Boot auf dem See rum.

Brauche ja viele. 
Muss ja testen.

In unserem Verein haben wir einen Bach, der ist sehr flach (ui, da war ein Poet am Werk |bla. Sind hauptsächlich Forellen drinne und daher brauche ich kleine Wobbis. Ist mal sehr flach, dass man fast mit Sandalen durchlatschen kann ohne nasse Füsse zu bekommen, mal hats so 2-3 Meter tief.

Bin eben am Experimentieren mit Formen und den verschiedenen Tiefen. Farben auch... naja, kommen jetzt ja immer paar nach zum Bepinseln.

Material ist meist Balsa oder Styrodur.
Die Hechtwobibs sind aus Linde, habe ich reste vom Vater seinem Schnitzzeugs. Kann aber auch mal einfaches Nadelholz sein.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich verwende ausschließlich Styrodur. Es ist einfach super in Bearbeitung und Auftrieb.

Na dann mal viel Erfolg|wavey:


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja danke.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich alle zum Laufen.

So ab 6 cm laufen sie alle perfekt, da bin ich begeistert.
Aber je kleiner die Teile werden desto schwieriger finde ich es die exakt auszubleinen und eine passende Schaufelgröße zu finden.
Habe ja ein paar zum Experimentieren da |supergri

Die "Armee" ist so 3 bis 4,5 cm. Drei Winzlinge mit 2 cm sind auch darunter.

Gleich mal eine Frage.

Beim letzten Test (die mit Drillingen) liefen nur ein paar auf Anhieb. Habe aber noch nicht die Ösen gebogen, ich denke, dann laufen auch noch welche. 
Glaube aber, dass ich bei den kleineren bzw. Kleinstmodellen zu viel Blei drinne habe oder es falsch angebracht habe.

Bei mir liegen alle exakt grade auf dem Wasser.
Habe das Blei (Dachdeckerblei) keilförmig geschnitten. 
Heisst, mehr Gewicht vorne als hinten.
Denke aber, dass es besser ist, das Blei nur vorne am Kopf zu platzieren und hinten kaum etwas. Dann sollte der Schwanz auch wedeln.

Wie macht ihr das bei so kleinen Teilen um die 3 - 4 cm?


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

Herrlich , das Alles so zu betrachten.........#6!

Schöne Teile hast du da , mir gefallen besonders die Schleppwobbler !

Möchte gerne 'mal wissen , was noch so kommt , wenn du MEHR Zeit hättest :vik:?

Gruß , diemai


----------



## anglerjung (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na, ich war ja auch die beiden Tage mal eine ganze Zeit im Keller am Werkeln.

Habe aber so viel vor und will alles ausprobieren.

Einen habe ich schon mit Folie gemacht, kommt echt gut.
Lässt sich nur bescheiden fotografieren, muss erst noch bissi Farbe drauf, dann spiegelt der nicht so.

Möchte auch unbedingt die Holofolien testen.
Zur Weihnachtszeit gibts die ja überall und da habe ich mich mal eingedeckt. Möchte auch mal testen einen Ausdruck von nem Fischchen aufzulegen. Erspart das malen und wenns gut wird... je realistischer desto besser finde ich das.
Ok, meine orange-gelben sind da nicht inbegriffen.

Muss auch mal testen, ob man das tolle Schuppendekor mit den Netzen auch mit Pinsel zu Stande bringt. Fest einwickeln und dann malen. Befürchte nur, dass sich dann Übergänge schlecht malen lassen, da das Netz möglicherweise stört.

Und mal testen, ob sich die silberne Farbe mit anderen mischen lässt und es so zu nem tollen Effekt kommt oder einfach mal irgendwo so Glitter besorgen und das mal testen. In Silbergrün oder braungold käme das bestimmt nicht schlecht auf Barsch und Forellendekoren.

Jede Menge Ideen.

Die Schleppwobbs sind schon Granaten. Muss sie mal messen, aber haben sicherlich über 20 cm und dementsprechend Gewicht. Laufen aber perfekt - schon bei geringem Zug, da lässt es sich ganz langsam rudern.


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

Oh , das würde mich 'mal interressieren , ob das mit den Schuppen pinseln hinhaut ?

Ich halte mich mit dem Anmalen ja nicht sooo lange auf , habe mir aber schon 'mal überlegt , mit meiner dicken Acrylgrundierung durch ein eng anliegendes Netz zu malen und dieses dann abzuziehen , entweder , wenn die Farbe halb,-oder schon ganz trocken ist(müsste man ausprobieren) .

Theoretisch müsste sich durch die dicke Grundierung dann ein Schuppen-Relief bilden , das man später dann mit einer Grundfarbe dünn vorstreicht und dann mit fast trockenem Pinsel mit einer anderen Farbe nur noch "'rüberwischt" , so das nur die erhabenen Punkte Farbe abbekommen und somit ein dezentes Schuppenmuster entsteht .

Ist aber wiegesagt nur graue Theorie|bigeyes !

Vielleicht bricht die Grundierung beim Abziehen des Netzes ja auch aus und das Relief sieht dann dadurch nicht mehr gleichmäßig aus ?

                                  Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zu dem Schuppenmuster: Es gibt eine Technik, bei der, mal auf einen Gegenstand (in dem Fall das Netz) irgendeinen Stoff (ne Wachsart????) aufbringt. Das Netz mit dem Wachst dann auf den Wobbler drücken und dann befindet sich das Wachs auf den Stegen des Netzes. Dann das Netz wieder weg nehmen und einfach über den Wobbler pinseln. Die Farbe dürfte dann nur auf den Stellen haften bleiben, auf denen kein Wachs ist. Auf den Stellen mit würde es einfach abperlen.
Diese Technik funktioniert bei größeren Flächen. Ob es bei so feinen Millimeter-Netzstoffen auch geht weiß ich nicht. Ist schwer vorzustellen, könnte aber gehen...


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung
Du hast sehr schöpne Wobbler gebaut. Ich denke da haben Pelznase und ich bald einen echten Konkurenten gefunden! Das sieht sehr anständig aus! Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß die Schaufeln vielleicht noch etwas zu lang sind, aber das wird schon noch.
Sicher ind kleine Wobbler die gut laufen schwer zu bauen weil kleine Differenzen zu extremen veränderungen führen. Dazu braucht man viel Erfahrung.
Ich probiere im Moment auch neue Ösenanbringungen, Schaufeltypen und Abstände in diesem Verhältnis aus. Die Unterschiede sind gewaltig! Mit dem Ausbleien hat das meiner Meinung nach so gut wie nichts zu tun!


----------



## anglerjung (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke nochmals für die Komplimente.

@ Bondex

Dann ist es ja ganz gut, wenn es mit dem Blei evtl. doch nicht allzuviel zu tun hat.
Habe auch schon gedacht, dass die Schaufeln wohl etwas überdimensioniert sind. Aber das Problem läßt sich sicherlich schneller und einfacher beheben als das verklebte Blei wieder herauszufummeln.

Aber wie schon gesagt, die hängenden Wobbler laufen alle (getestet im Vereinsgewässer, was nun leider zugefroren ist). Muss als nächstes eben doch die Badewanne herhalten um zumindest zu sehen, ob sie sich denn überhaupt bewegen.

Die mit Drillingen werden dann wohl die nächsten Tage mal baden gehen, dass ich die Ösen einstellen kann.

Heute werden noch die Styrodurrohlinge fertig mit 5min Epoxyd bestrichen, damit sie fester werden. Und dann gehts an die großen Schleppwobbler, die wollen Farbe haben. Der Kollege vom Edersee wird wohl die Woche kommen und will die dann epoxieren. Hat extra Klebeaugen organisiert, bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Obwohl mir die Epoxaugen auch sehr gut gefallen. (Making of auf Pelznases Homepage).

Bin ja mal auf das epoxieren mit dem Köderkarussell gespannt.
habe das von Behnke... meine das von Kohlmeise zu haben. Wenns klappt ist gut, wenn nicht muss ich auf Tips warten, bis er vom Kutter zurück ist.

Also dann noch frohes Schaffen.

Wenn ich ein passendes Netz irgendwo finde werde ich testen und berichten.

@ adlerauge

Klingt nicht schlecht die Idee ansich, aber mit den Acrylfarben wird das glaube ich nichts. Habe es zwar mit Wachs nicht probiert, aber die Farben, welche ich habe, sind sowas von deckend... ich glaube da perlt nichts ab.

Aber wie heisst es ja so schön... Versuch macht kluch.
Werds mal versuchen.

Habe da just in dem Moment wieder ne Idee... aber nur Theorie.

Wenn in den Kinder-Wachsmalstiften keine Mittelchen drinne sind, die mit Acrylfarbe (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder dem Epoxpanzer reagieren könnte es auch eine Möglichkeit sein.
Einfach auf das Netz auftragen und dann quasi ein Schuppenmuster zum Schluss aufdrücken. Hätte auch noch den effekt sich Arbeit zu ersparen, weil man das wohl wirklich erst zum Schluß einfach drüberdrücken würde.

Wenn ich Material finde wirds versucht.

So long,
Boris


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit dem Köderkarussell wird es super. Die Epoxidschicht wird noch glatter als sonst wenn man es alle paar Minuten mal umhängt.
Epoxid hast du gesagnt, nimmst du das 5-Min. von Behnke? Ich habe das 601er vom selber Verkäufer.
Ich werde mir aber das nächste mal 5-Min. Epoxid von Conrad kaufen. Soll auch sehr gut sein.

Mit dem 601er bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich habe es gemischt und etwa 2 Stunden auf der Heizung liegen lassen. Es hatte dann eine eher zähe, fast schon zu zähe, Konsistenz. Es ging aber noch zum verarbeiten, gerade noch...

Dann wünsch´ich dir noch viel Erfolg. Mein nächster Wobbler ist gerade auf einer Karusellfahrt. Morgen folgt das Bild!


----------



## anglerjung (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gerade mal geschaut... ich habe ds Behnke 300er und den LS Härter.

Aber die Teile von Kohlmeise sehen ja gut aus und was Schlechtes hat er bisher auch nicht gepostet... wird schon ok sein.

Also dann bin ich gespannt auf deinen Karussellfahrer.

Ich werde dann mal eine Runde pinseln gehen.

Hoffentlich bekomme ich es so hin, wie das der Kollege haben mag. Barschdesign. Aber mit meinen kleinen war er schon zufrieden und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass der noch besser wird. Denke die größere Fläche lässt sich leichter bemalen und nun habe ich ja wieder mehr Übung. Vorher male ich noch die paar kleinen Teile von mir an... immer üben üben üben ;-)

Bilder werden dann auch wieder folgen.


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber wie schon gesagt, die hängenden Wobbler laufen alle (getestet im Vereinsgewässer, was nun leider zugefroren ist). Muss als nächstes eben doch die Badewanne herhalten um zumindest zu sehen, ob sie sich denn überhaupt bewegen....

Es ist nicht die Frage ob der Wobbler läuft oder nicht. Das sollte ohnehin selbstverständlich sein. Die Frage ist: Wie läuft der Wobbler. Und ich denke das ist für den Fangerfolg mit das Wichtigste überhaupt. Die Frequenz bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit ist entscheidend. Und dann muß man das immer auf die Situation bezihen und auf die Fischart, Wasser, Wetter, Jahreszeit...
Im Moment mögen sie dickbäuchige, breite Wobbler in Tarnfarbe mit schneller Frequenz, die langsam in etwa 1m Tiefe geführt werden. Jedenfalls bei uns war das letzte Woche noch so - jetzt ist der Teich ja dicht gefrohren :-(
Es gibt Wobbler die für mich ein und dasselbe sind. Gleiche Größe, Farbe, Form und meiner Meinung nach gleiches Laufverhalten. Für den Fisch scheint es dennoch Unterschiede zu geben. Den einen attakieren sie wie wild, der andere wird fast nicht beachtet. Woran das liegt müßte man wissen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich festgestellt das Kippelbewegungen um die Achse nicht fangfördernd sind. Jedenfalls mögen das Forellen anscheinend nicht. Bricht der Wobbler stark mit dem Schwanz seitlich aus und der Kopf ist quasi fast unbeweglich ist das auch nicht besonders fängig. Gut ist es wenn Schwanz und Kopf etwa gleich stark ausbrechen. Schnelle Ausschlagfrequenz war bei mir immer sehr fängig. Die Stärke des Ausschlags sollte aber gering sein. Was zu sehr zappelt mögen sie nicht. Vielleicht sind die Druckwellen zu stark oder die Bewegung zu unnatürlich.
Was die Bemalung angeht: Meistens sind bräunliche, goldene, kupferfarbene, grünliche, gräuliche oder anders natürlich dezent gefärbte Wobbler tiefer geschluckt als weiße oder neonfarbene. Beißen die Fische also "spitz" bringen Naturfarbene mehr Fisch an Land. Sind die Fische agressiv (Frühling), würde ich vielleicht eher unnatürliche Farben vorziehen. Aber wie gesagt das hängt auch wieder von den Wasser und Witterungseigenschaften ab.


----------



## anglerjung (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Darum ja die kleine Armee, um viele verschiedene Varianten zu testen.

Meist werde ich die bei uns am Bach auf Forelle fischen. 
Habe Rapala und Balzer, die sich sehr ähnlich von der Form sind.
Eher länglich und schmal. Sind ganz gut, aber unschlagbar sind Ugly Duckling Modelle. Habe selber keine, aber mein Bruder so einige.

So ähnliche Formen habe ich auch gemacht. 
Mir gefällt bei den höherrückigen die schnelle Frequenz und das Wobbeln sehr gut. Muss man kaum Zug aufbringen und die laufen schon. Sehr gut um am Bach den einfach an Ort und Stelle zu halten, wenn man einen Standplatz ausgemacht hat. Bissi treiben lassen, kurz ziehen. So kann man den Fisch schon gut reizen und fast punktgenau den Wobbler an der Stelle halten und er hat trotzdem gutes Spiel.

Aber wie du schon sagst... es ist immer wieder eine andere Situation. Und darum bauen wir ja alle verschiedene Modelle.

Mal mögen sie auch eher ruhigere Modelle und nicht so kleine hektische Flitzer. Auch hier muss und kann man nur probieren. Bin ja kein Fisch und weiss nicht, was gerade so auf dem Speiseplan bevorzugt wird.

Und nochmals danke für deine Tips.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Im Moment mögen sie dickbäuchige, breite Wobbler in Tarnfarbe mit schneller Frequenz.



Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild von so einem Wobbler reinstellen?


----------



## nepomuk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bastler,
der Bau von Jerks, Wobblern und Fliegen setze ich Laufen lernen bei Kindern gleich.
Aber bekanntlich fallen sie auch öfters auf die Nase.
Geduld ist wohl eine Grundvoraussetzung.
Nicht jedes Material ist geeignet.
Auf einige Fragen die hier gestellt wurden kann ich mittlerweile Antworten, obwohl ich noch ein unerfahrener 
Bastler bin.
Der unumstritten Größte unter euch ist Pelznase,
allein die Kopfillustrationen, bzw. Skizzen der Köder seiner HP
lassen auf ein hohes künstlerisches Talent schliessen.

Zur Sache:
Beschaffung des Materials: Das Holz, in meinem Fall Abachi
schneide ich aus alten Einwegpaletten, früher wurden aus Abachi Fußleisten, Türzargen ect. gemacht.
Die Folie zur Schuppenprägung besorge ich mir beim Heizungsbauer um die Ecke oder im Baumarkt.
Diese Folie klebt wie Biest und lässt sich knitterfrei in alle Vertiefungen bringen.
Für die Bemalung der Folienköder benutze ich farbechte Permanentmarker (Edding)
oder Acrylfarbe aus der Sprüdose, allerdings sehr sparsam.
Revellfarben als Beigabe zu 2 K Lacken sind ebenfalls sehr 
praktisch.
Fortsetzung folgt...

Gruss Swen:vik:


----------



## nepomuk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

keine Zeit 
dickbäuchig genug ??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@nepomuk: 

Nette Wobbler.

Was ist das für eine Folie, die du benutzst?


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Die Wachsgeschichte hört sich interressant an , ich habe aber starke Bedenken , ob da nachher der Abschlußlack darauf hält !

@ Bondex

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen über das fängige Laufverhalten , über solche Sachen hab' ich mir bisjetzt wenig Gedanken gemacht...........na ja , im Herbst und Winter hänge ich auch keinen "Zappelphilip" 'ran , sondern 'was dezenteres , aber interressant iss'es schon(obwohl , mit Forellen kenne ich mich nicht sooo aus !) .

                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Die Wachsgeschichte hört sich interressant an , ich habe aber starke Bedenken , ob da nachher der Abschlußlack darauf hält !



So weit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Aber das stimmt. Obwohl, wenn ich genau überlege, müsste der schon drauf halten. Mit einem Köderkarussell wären die Chancen auf einen Erfolg warscheinlich noch höher, weil durch das ständige drehen, das Epoxid nicht verlaufen kann und somit quasi gezwungen ist, auf der Stelle zu halten, egal wie "verwachst" der Untergrund ist...


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Leuchtet ein , das mit dem Verlaufen , aber ob es dann auch wirklich an den betreffenden Stellen haftet ;+;+?

                                Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3
also ich habe einige Wobbler, die dieses Laufverhalten haben. Sehr auffällig ist deren korpulente Form. Die Schufelgröße ist je nach Schrägstellung relativ klein. Besonders bei Wobbler 2.
Der erste ist ein Nachbau eines polnischen Freundes, den er mir vor Jahren geschenkt hat. Er hat mir sehr viele Fische eingebracht, aber jetzt traue ich mich nicht mehr das Original anzubinden - es könnte als wertvolle Vorlage verloren gehen.


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Daher habe ich mich entschlossen einige dieser Teile in gleicher Größe und Farbigkeit zu bauen. Ob es mir gelungen ist die ganz besondere Fängigkeit mit zu imlementieren wird sich zeigen wenn das Eis endlich abgetaut ist. Hier ein paar Beispiele. Besonderen Wert habe ich darauf gelegt dieses schmutzige goldbronze mit dunklem Rücken und undefinierbarer oranger Kehle nachzuempfinden. Es könnte ja sein daß dies gerade jetzt bei dem sehr klaren Wasser ein Schlüssel zum Erfolg darstellt|kopfkrat
Der erste von diesen 5 ist ein älteres Modell bei dem ich nur eine neue Schaufel eingesetzt habe. Mit diesem Wobbler habe ich bereits einige Forellen gefangen. Alle gezeigten Köder sind etwa 5cm lang mit Öse gemessen. Natürlich sind alle hier gezeigten Wobbler nur mit Pinsel bemalt. Auf Airbrush habe ich ganz bewußt verzichtet. Ich liebe das Handwerkliche an der Sache und die kleinen Unregelmäßigkeiten und Flecken


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei der Reparatur eines Wobblers, der nicht richtig lief, habe ich eine neue Öse unterhalb der Nase angebaut. Dieser Wobbler hatte anschließend einen sehr heftigen Lauf. Daher habe ich später versucht schon beim Bau neuer Köder darauf zu achten die Öse so einzukleben. Das Ergebnis ist phänomenal!!! Ob diese Wobbs auch gut fangen muß sich allerdings erst zeigen. Auf jeden Fall ist es etwas komplett anderes als die bisherigen Köder mit normaler Öse. Auffällig auch hier wieder die gedrungene Form. Von oben sind allezum Schwanz hin tropfenförmig verjüngt.


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Damit es nicht zu langweilig wird habe ich noch 2 längliche und 3 mit anderen Farben gemacht. Rote Wobbler habe ich selten benutzt. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Farbe? Bei dem silberenen habe ich Vergoldermilch auf den Rohling aufgetragen und anschließend mit Glitter bestreut. Das haftet sehr gut. Anschließend alles mit Epoxy versiegelt #6


----------



## anglerjung (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr goile Teile von dir Bondex.

Habe auch bie meinem mit sehr tief gebogener Öse (Bild mit den hängenden Wobs) einen sehr guten Lauf erzielt.
Ich denke, es liegt dran, dass die Öse unter der gedachten Mittelachse des Wobs liegt.

Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, dass der nicht laufen würde, weil es schon extrem ausschaut und die Schaufel ja fast rechtwinkelig steht. Aber der gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, denn das Teil ist optimal für unseren flachen Bach.
Bei wenig Zug schon ordentlich Spiel und wenn ich ihn schnell einhole geht er so ca. 20 bi 30 cm runter. Konnte ihn jedenfalls in dem Rohzustand gut unter der Wasseroberfläche am Teich sehen.

Hoffe, dass bei den anderen auch noch so ein paar Teile dabei sind. Grade solch extremen Flachläufer könnte ich gut gebrauchen.

Find übrigens die Handbemalung supi - obwohl natürlich die Brushkünste von dir (Bondex) und Pelznase erste Sahne sind. Vielleicht hole ich mir auch mal so ein Teil, aber bis dahin müssen noch etliche Wobs bemalt werden, bis meine Acrylfarbe alle ist. Und dann wiederum unzählige Versuche zu Brushen, bis man auf den Erfahrungswert von euch kommt um solche Kunstwerke zu kreieren.

Für mich sind das nämlich wirklich schon Kunstwerke. Die Detailgetreue ist einfach Wahnsinn.

Und nochmals @ Bondex

Konkurrenz von dir und Pelznase???

Selbst wenn ich wirklich irgendwann solche Teile zaubern könnte wäre es für mich nie Konkurrenz.
Der Thread hier ist ein netter und toller Erfahrungsaustausch, man kann sich Tips holen und anderen helfen.
Aber Konkurrent... ich baue die Teile für mich.

Man kann sich ja mal ein bissi pushen um noch verrücktere Dinge auszuprobieren, aber Konkurrenz sehe ich für mich hier nicht, denn alles ist Hobby und für mich gemacht. Hier gibt es schließlich keinen Preis oder Highscore!

Und wem die Anerkennung über wirklich schöne tolle Wobbler von den anderen Boardies nicht reicht... der sollte mal einen Moment Luft holen und nachdenken.

In diesem Sinne weiterhin frohes Basteln.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn man hier Wobbler von Bondex bestauen kann. Er zeigt, dass man Wobbler nicht immer brushen muss, damit sie toll aussehen. Mit dem Pinsel hat halt jeder einen eigenen Charakter und jeder sieht für sich einmalig und individuell aus. Sehr schön!


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ! Sehr schön gestaltete Wobbler#6 !

                             Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## chewapchici (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

sehr angeregt durch dieses Forum habe ich mich nun auch an einen Wobbler gewagt.
Meine charmante Frau meint der würde eher abscheckend wirken. Na egal, es ist mein Erster, ich habe sogar eine Form dazu vobei ich die Innereien gleich mit eingiessen kann. Andere Formen trocknen gerade.

Gruss 

Pat


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all
Danke für das Lob. Sowas animiert ja immer zu neuen Schandtaten. Ich brüte auf jeden Fall wieder was aus. Nur doof daß ich die im MOMENT NICHT EINSETZEN KANN :-(

@ chewapchici
 ich finde Deinen Wobbler optisch sehr gut. Die Bemalung ist siche fängig. Allerdings denke ich daß die Öse zu hoch angeordnet ist damit er wirklich gut läuft.


----------



## Pelznase (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mal was mit pinsel und airbrush gemacht. den muss ich jetzt erstma´vor meiner katze verstecken, zumindest so lange bis epoxid drauf ist.

guten rutschhhh


----------



## anglerjung (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wieder mal ein sehr schönes Teil.

Dann halt mal bloß die Katze fern, die wird sich sonst die Zähne ausbeissen.

Ich wünsche euch allen hier im Thread einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles neues Jahr 2009 mit vielen neuen Kreationen und den zugehörigen Fischen... denn dazu bauen wir ja schließlich.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@chewapchici: Mit dem Wobbler biste genau in Bondexs´"Tarnfarbentrend" 
Für deinen ersten Wobbler ist dieser sehr gut. Male dir dann mal den 154. aus.

@ALL: Ich wuünsch euch einen schönen Silvesterabend!#h


----------



## Nolfravel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Echt geile Teile von dir Bondex:vik: 

Und deiner Pelznase gefällt mir i wie auch verdammt gut, damit ein Wobble rfängt muss man ihn selber goil finden und ich liebe schockige teile^^


LG Jan Peter


Und nen gutääääääään Ruuutsssssssschhhhhhhh


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und wieder ist ein Wobbler noch rechtzeitung im Jahr 2008 fertig geworden:

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/6498/74658362cn0.png
http://img246.*ih.us/img246/74658362cn0.png/1/w640.png

Der Dank gilt Bondex, weil er mir die wunderschönen Augen für den Wobbler gegeben hat. Vielen Dank!
Wie man sehen kann, habe ich den Wobbler mit handeslüblicher Alufolie beklebt. Es sind zwar, weil es mein erster Versuch mit Alufolie ist, einige viele Falten aufgetaucht, aber das finde ich nicht weiter Schlimm. Beim nächsten mal versuche ich, ein Schuppenmuster einzudrücken.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gibt es eigentlich irgendwas zwischen 24-h-epoxy und 5 min epoxy? so für 1-2 stunden?  ich bin ja nun kein geduldiger mensch. aber 5 min sind manchmal doch sehr kurz. jetzt muss ich gewissermaßen bis nächstes jahr warten, bis ich wieder an meine neueste kreation dran kann.


----------



## chewapchici (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Epoxy gib es in fast allen "Geschmackslagen", ich habe neben 5min auch 20min sowie 1h und 2h Harz. Das Ganze kann man dann noch durch variiertes Dosieren von Härter entweder beschleunigen oder verzögern. Dadurch verändert sich die Festigkeit des fertigen Polymers was aber für Wobbler belanglos ist da man es so gut wie nicht bemerken kann. Bei Konstruktionen die auf stärkere Belastung ausgelegt sind als die paar Kilo Fisch von denen wir reden (eher, schwärmen) ist dies schon eher kritisch.
Jetzt der kalte Schuss: ich benutze Polyester Harz, welches zwar gehörig stinkt, mich weiter nicht stört da ich eine getrennte Werkstatt zur Vefügung habe.#6 Dieses Harz ist in sehr flüssiger Form zu bekommen, wesentlich billiger als Epoxy und die Polymerzeit lässt sich mittels Härterquantität einfacher bestimmen.

Freundliche Grüsse,#h
Pat


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Geiles Muster , sieht irgendwie "tropisch" aus#6 !

@ Adl3r4ug3

Hab' das neulich auch 'mal versucht , hatte schon dicke Alufolie mit eingedrücktem Muster fertig und den Wobbler mit Alleskleber eingestrichen , beim Andrücken der Folie ging das Muster aber wieder 'raus !

Habe dann schnell alles wieder auseinander gezogen und den noch nassen Kleber abgerubbelt !

Habe auf Tackleunderground 'mal gelesen , das man den Netzstoff auch direkt auf den Wob kleben kann und darauf dann Alu-Klebeband , so kann man das Muster direkt auf'm Köder prägen .

Das Netz wird mit ein wenig Sprühkleber aufgeklebt , habe solchen aber noch nicht gefunden , gibt's sowas von irgendeinem Hersteller ?

                    Frohes Neues.....|wavey:diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Idee mit dem Netz ist super. Werde ich mal ausprobieren!#6


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Euch allen hier wünsche ich ein frohes Jahr 2009 mit noch besseren Fängen und dickem Petri Heil!!!
PS: Dieses Jahr habe ich genau 500 gebaut  Mal sehen was ich nächstes mal mache. Aber eigentlich habe ich jetzt erstmal genug für alle Büsche und Bäume in der Umgebung


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

500 Stück ???????

Was für eine Quote |supergri!

Aber trotzdem , jeder Spinnangler weiß , das man NIE genug Köder haben kann !

In diesem Sinne.......ein erfolgreiche Saison 2009#6 !

                                   prost neujahr:vik: , diemai


----------



## Bondex (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich weiß auch nicht wie das kommt, plötzlich mußte ich diese Nummer schreiben  Ach ja ich verschenke auch mal den einen oder anderen. Sind also nicht alle nur für mich.


----------



## Pelznase (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

5min bei epoxid bedeutet ja nicht, dass es nach 5min durchgehärtet ist. die 5min meinen die verarbeitungszeit. richtig durch ist der kleber auch erst nach 12h bei 20C°.
ebenso gibt es kein epoxid, dass eine verarbeitungszeit von 24h hat. laminierharz hat meist eine verarbeitungszeit von 1h und ist bei 20C° in 24h "gar".
wenn du dir ein geschlossenes köderrad mit ´ner wärmequelle machst, kannst du die wartezeit beim laminierepoxid ganz schön verkürzen. statt 24h wartest du dann nurnoch 12h.
man kann die wartezeit aber auch damit rum kriegen, indem man gleich neue köder anfängt.

ansonsten: gut ding will weile haben.




Mordskerl schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich irgendwas zwischen 24-h-epoxy und 5 min epoxy? so für 1-2 stunden?  ich bin ja nun kein geduldiger mensch. aber 5 min sind manchmal doch sehr kurz. jetzt muss ich gewissermaßen bis nächstes jahr warten, bis ich wieder an meine neueste kreation dran kann.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Frohes neues Jahr 2009!!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So Leute, da bin ich wieder!

War ja nicht so ergiebig, auf Kutter hatte ich keine Lust, also Spinnangeln vom Ufer aus war angesagt. Eine Mefo, ein Minidorsch und ein sehr guter, der mit die 12er Fireline durchgebombt hat. Und dann wurde es kalt....

Aber die Insel ist der Wahnsinn, wie wäre es in der besten Zeit Mitte bis Ende März mit einem Treffen der Wobblerbauer da oben??? Bis dahin hätte auch jeder noch Zeit, die ein oder andere Weitwurfmaschine zu konstruieren...

Ihr habt ja jede Menge gepostet. Zu dem 300er Epoxy und dem LS Härter. Bin zufrieden, das Zeug härtet Megaklar aus, hat allerdings eine sehr sehr lange Austrocknungszeit. Auch braucht man wahrscheinlich eine oder zwei Schichten mehr als mit dem 600er. Ich würde es nicht zu dick auftragen, das gibt auch mit Köderrad Nasen. Und füllt euch das Zeug nicht ab!!!!
Ich habe ein wenig in kleine Glasdöschen gefüllt und der Härter ist innerhalb von 4 Wochen komplett kristallisiert. Ob es am durchsichtigen Glas liegt oder am Härter selbst, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Ein gutes Neues an euch alle!!!


----------



## damdam05 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute:vik:,

euch auch allen ein gutes Neues 2009!!!!

Gleich die erste Frage, wo ich noch mein übrig gebliebenes Weihnachtsgeld lassen kann:q

bin noch auf der suche nach einem Shop, wo ich Polycarbonat, Sprengringe, Ringschrauben und sonstiges Kleinteilezubehör erstehen kann.

War auch schon in Baumärkten leider nicht so zufriedenstellend...


----------



## Bondex (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@damdam05
Die meisten hier benutzen keine Ringschrauben sondern biegen sich die Ösen aus Edelstahldraht selber.
Sprengringe bekommt man z.B. bei Askari, Hakuma oder Moritz oder auch selber machen aus schnittenen Federn. Plexi bekommst u im Baumarkt oder bei Conrad Elektronik. Gerade Conrad Elektronik istauch gute Anlaufstelle für Balsaholz, Blech, Draht, Epoxy...


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ damdam05

Polycarbonat weiß ich nicht , ich bestelle mir mein Zeugs immer aus USA bei http://www.mooreslures.com , in Europa (Deutschland und Holland) gibt's aber auch einige Shops , die so Bastelmaterial führen , schau mal unter http://www.lurefishinguk.com , auf der Startseite dort auf "links" gehen und dann oberste Link-Liste anklicken , dort auf "European" gehen , da sind viele Shops gelistet , suchen must du selber !

                                     Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, hier mein neujahrswob.

ich find ihn in natura noch hübscher, wegen dezentem glitter, der auf dem foto nicht rüberkommt.

dummerweise weiss ich noch nicht ob er läuft, alles zugefroren. bin noch nicht so routiniert, dass ein wob auf anhieb gelingt. und schablonen mag ich keine, schnitze alles frei hand.

wünsch euch allen ein gutes 2009


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



damdam05 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute:vik:,
> 
> euch auch allen ein gutes Neues 2009!!!!
> 
> ...




Apropos Polycarbonat:
gib mal bei E... Lexan oder Makrolon ein, da wird dir geholfen.

Mordskerl: sehr schöner Wobbler, wie lang ist er, aus welchem Material usw....?


----------



## damdam05 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @damdam05
> Die meisten hier benutzen keine Ringschrauben sondern biegen sich die Ösen aus Edelstahldraht selber.
> Sprengringe bekommt man z.B. bei Askari, Hakuma oder Moritz oder auch selber machen aus schnittenen Federn. Plexi bekommst u im Baumarkt oder bei Conrad Elektronik. Gerade Conrad Elektronik istauch gute Anlaufstelle für Balsaholz, Blech, Draht, Epoxy...


 
wie werden die Ösen an dem Wobbler befestigt? Loch gebort und verklebt? wie können diese in Balsa oder Abachi halten und welchen Draht benutzt ihr (V2A-Edelstahldraht?) und in welcher Stärke?


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Hoffentlich hat der genug Blei im Bauch , bei der relativ großen Körperkrümmung und der doch recht steilen Schaufel wird er sich bestimmt immer fein von einer auf die andere Seite legen , persönlich mag' ich solche Aktion nähmlich nicht .

Man könnte das zwar als "Flanken" bezeichnen , aber das ist für mich eindeutig zu viel des Guten..........wen dem denn so sein sollte !
Also , ich würde den erstmal in der Badewanne schwimmen lassen....!

@ damdam05

In Balsa würde ich nur durchgehende Drahtsysteme einsetzen , es ist zu weich , um Schraubösen zuverlässig zu halten !

In alle anderen Hölzer , von Abachi bis Eiche , kannst du Schraubösen 'reindrehen , deren Löcher werden aber auf Gewinde-Kerndurchmesser vorgebohrt , bei weichen Hölzern(Abachi) reichen in der Tiefe ca. 1/2 bis 2/3 der Schaftlänge , bei Harthölzern wird die gesamte Schaftlänge auf Tiefe vorgebohrt , ggfs. das Loch im oberen Teil sogar noch etwas erweitert(durch hin,-und herdrücken des Bohrers) , falls die Schraubösen sich zu schwer eindrehen lassen .

Ich erweitere die ersten 4mm bis 6mm der Bohrung noch auf ca. 3mm bis 4mm Durchmesser , so das später dort ein kleiner Klebepfropfen entsteht , wenn ich die Ösen(egal , in welcher Holzsorte) mit UHU endfest 5 min. einsetze .

Würde dir nur V2A-Schraubösen speziell für Köderbau empfehlen , es gibt auch welche aus Messing , die reißen bei zu festem Eindrehen in Hartholz aber gerne 'mal ab !

Als Draht benutze ich 1,0 mm V2A Schweißdraht aus dem Fachhandel für industriellen Schweißbedarf , ist billiger wie spezieller Draht aus dem Köderzubehör-Handel und nur unwesentlich weicher .

Habe eine Filiale der Firma "Frohnius Schweißtechnik" in der Nähe , mußte 'mal googeln , die haben mehrere Filialen im ganzen Land .

Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise und dimai:  blei hat er, er sinkt. ist aus diesem grünen schaumzeugs, das ich eig nicht so mag, weil man so viel epoxy drauftun muss. er ist 12cm lang, messingdrahtskelett.  zu der aktion: ich bin ja nun bei leibe kein wobblerfischer, daher tu ich mir sehr schwer eine aktion als "fängig" zu bewerten. aber zu den schlanken rapalas (nein, nicht die husky jerks) hab ich zb gar kein vertrauen, die leiern mir gar zu müde rein, wenn sie nicht gelegentlich einen zupfer, neudeutsch "twitch" bekommen   vermutlich würde ich viel mehr fische fangen, wenn ich zurück zum gummi und zur fliege gehen würde, statt fast nur noch selbstbemalte hölzer durchs wasser zu ziehen.....   aber sie haben mich voll in ihren bann geschlagen


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ach ja, und noch mein senf zu schraubösen:  ich bin nunmal gerne faul und knapp bei kasse, deshalb bohr ich von abachi bis buche und eiche einfach vor und schraub dann allerbilligste 100 st 2€ drahtösen rein. und zwar mit einer ansenkung im holz VOR dem epoxydraufschmieren. das hat zur folge, dass die "offene stelle" der öse in der ansenkung unter epoxy vergraben ist. ist nicht ganz so hübsch, hält aber bisher bombig.  selbst bei allerkapitalsten hängern hab ich schon drillinge abgebrochen, 25 kg schnüre zerrissen, titanvorfächer abgebrochen, aber noch NIE eine schrauböse rausgerissen oder aufgebogen


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Meinst du Messing-Schraubösen aus'm Baumarkt(oder galvanisierte Stahlösen) ?
Wie lang sind denn deren Schäfte und wie dick ist deren Drahtdurchmesser ?

Ich hatte mir auch 'mal Drahtösen aus meinem 1,0mm V2A Schweißdraht gedreht , und zwar hatte ich den einen Schenkel im Schraubstock mit einer Zange um den Anderen spiralmäßig herumgebogen , mit ca. einer Drahtstärke Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Windungen , so das quasi eine Art Gewinde entsteht , Schaftlänge war ca. 25mm .

Hatte die Teile dann zunächst versuchsweise an beiden Stirnseiten eines Rundholzes eingesetzt(Bohrung gerade groß genug , das sie sich eindrehen , aber noch nicht einstecken ließen) .
Oben die Bohrung ebenfalls aufgesenkt und vor'm langsamen Eindrehen(damit sich der Kleber überall gut verteilen kann) mit UHU Endfest 5min. aufgefüllt , überlaufenden Kleber habe ich sofort abgewischt .

Nach totalem Aushärten des Klebers(72 Std.) habe ich dann mit meiner 25kg Fischwaage im Schraubstock einen Zug-Test gemacht , bei 23 Kg ist mir die Verbindungsschnur gerissen , durch die sofortige Entspannung ist mir auch die Waage kaputtgegangen , aber die zwei linear gegenüberliegenden Ösen haben sich keinen Deut bewegt !

Benutze diese Art Ösen trotzdem selten , da die fertigen Köderschraubösen aus USA für mich einfach bequemer und schneller zu verarbeiten sind , und ich muß mich nicht mit langwierigem Ösendrehen aufhalten .


Diese von mir oben beschriebene Wobbleraktion kann ja durchaus fängig sein , das würde ich auch nie abstreiten , ich mag' sie einfach nicht , so ist das nun 'mal , lol:q !

                         Gruß , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Demai:

wenn du das nächste Mal Zeug aus den USA bestellst, melde dich mal. Ich wäre auch sehr an diesen Edelstahlschraubösen interessiert.
Ich nehme meist die verzinkten aus dem Baumarkt, auch da sind mir schon massive Qualitätsschwankungen aufgefallen: Die einen rosten nicht die Spur und wieder andere weisen nach dem dritten Ausflug einen Ansatz auf. Auf Dauer nicht sehr zufriedenstellend, vor allem, da ich bei Wobblern > 10 cm lieber Schraubösen verwende als einen Draht zu nehmen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Den 1mm Edelstahldraht benutze ich auch. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, weil er sich mit Hilfe von Rundkopfzangen gut biegen lässt und den Belastungen gut stand hält. Rosten kann er ja ehh nicht.

Ihr bezieht euer Zeug aus den USA? Müsst ihr da nicht Unsummen an Zoll- und Portogebühren bezahlen?#c


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kannst du so eine edelstahlöse mal posten oder eine bezugsquelle angeben? sorry falls das schonmal passierte, aber ich hab beim besten willen nicht den ganzen trööt im kopf.

ich bestelle so kleinkram gerne bei opitec, da gibts neben viel bastelzeug für die kinder auch bleche, makrolon, stahlkugeln, abachi, balsaholz, bohrer (die 1 und 1,5 mm bohrer diffundieren in meiner werkstat scheinbar durch die werkbank ...). nur finger weg von den sprengringen dort, die sind nur für den schlüsselbund ok.


ich hab mich grade nochmal am schuppenmuster probiert, mit gespanntem netz. funktionierte super, für ca 5 sek. dann lief der offensichtlich zu schwere bronzelack ineinander über, das muster war weg. oder ich hab zu viel draufgesprüht. aber mehrere sprühvorgänge mit trockenzeit geht ja nicht, so exakt bekommt man das netz niemals über das muster gehalten.


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also , ich bestelle meine Sachen immer bei http://www.mooreslures.com , das schon seit Jahren .

Das ist ein kleiner Familienbetrieb in Wisconsin , mitten im "Musky-Land" .

Auf der Seite kann man sich den Katalog runterladen , der ist zwar nur schwarz/weiß , aber sehr informativ mit vielen Maßen(muß man aber in Metrisch umrechnen , 1 Zoll=25,4mm) .

Der ist auch im allgemeinen billiger wie die großen US-Shops , bezahlen tut man mit einer Master ,-oder VISA Kreditkarte .

Als europäischer Kunde zieht man von den Katalogpreisen von Angelartikeln noch 10% ab(excise tax) .

Die Excise Tax ist in den USA so'ne Art Fischereiabgabe , die im Preis von allen Angelartikeln schon mit drin ist , die aber für den Export natürlich nicht entrichtet zu werden braucht .

Bei anderen Versendern besteht diese Möglichkeit offensichtlich nicht(warum auch immer ?) !

Andere große Versender(Cabela's , BassProSops , Stamina's , Helen and Rollie's Musky Shop , Pastika's , Barlow's , Hagen's und RealPro's aus Kanada , etc.) findet ihr auf http://www.lurefishinguk.com , einer Britischen Seite .

Auf der Startseite dort auf "links" gehen , dann auf die oberste Link-Liste klicken , da sind Dutzende von internationalen Köder,-und Zubehörshops gelistet und man kann sich da durchklicken .

Bei Moore's Lures zu bestellen , fand ich immer günstiger , die Großen habe immer feste Versandkosten und/oder Versendemöglichkeiten nach Europa , Dick Moore berechnet nur das , was er an Marken auf den Karton klebt , vielleicht noch etwas für die Verpackung dazu !

Immer per Land/See versenden lassen(via surface) , dauert zwar 4 bis 10 Wochen , ist aber wesentlich billiger als Luftfracht . Hatte immer so für'n Paket von 800 bis 1200 gr.(120 bis 150 Dollar Warenwert) 20 bis 25 Dollar Versand bezahlt , Luftpost ist bestimmt doppelt so teuer .

Was die Import-Steuern angeht , gibt's jetzt 'ne neue Vorschrift , das bis zu 150€ abgabenfrei sind(seit Dezember , glaub'ich) , früher war's nur 50€ . Wenn der Warenwert inklusive Versandkosten allerdings diese Summe übersteigt , wird die Abgabe auf ALLES fällig !

Das sind 19% Mehrwertsteuer und 4% EU-Steuer , wobei die 4% erst noch auf den Warenwert aufgeschlagen werden , und danach dann die Mehrwertsteuer berechnet wird(die 4% zahlt man aber auch !) .

Es existieren da aber irgendwo Threads darüber , entweder hier oder auf "Barschalarm" , weiß nich' mehr , wo ich darüber gelesen und auch gepostet habe !


@ Kohlmeise

In 2009 werde ich wohl nichts bestellen , habe einen großen Vorrat , es gibt solche Ösen auch bei europäischen Versendern(siehe Link oben, meistens Holländer aber auch ein ,-oder zwei deutsche Läden) , aber da sind sie halt viel teurer !

Ihr werdet euch wundern , wieviel Angelzeugs ihr in USA für eure Euro's bekommt , auch WENN man Zoll bezahlen muß !

Für weitere Fragen diesbezüglich stehe ich hier gerne zur Verfügung !

                         Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## fish - hunter (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an Alle, 

ich habe über die Feiertage ein wenig Zeit gefunden und meinen mittlerweile 4. und 5. Wobbler fertiggestellt, wobei ich auf den letzten noch nicht lackierten sehr stolz bin. :g
Ich zweifle noch ob ich ihm überhaupt meine Malerkünste antun soll, die Holzmaserung gefällt mir sehr gut und ich denke mal es wird auch der Zielgruppe zusagen.

Mit dem anderen bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden, Schaufel schief, schlechte Oberfläche....:caber die Zeichnung ist für meine Verhältnisse mit Pinsel ein gelungenes Experiment.

Als Anhang noch die Bilder...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fish - hunter: Nette Teilchen haste da gebaut. Beim ersten Wobbler bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der laufen wird. Die Schaufel könnte ein bisschen zu klein sein, muss aber nicht. Die Öse müsstest du eventuell ein bisschen nach unten biegen um dem Wobbler einen guten Lauf zu garantieren.

Der zweite ist ganz gut gelungen. Aber die Öse kommt mir auch ein bisschen hoch vor. Male ihn ruhig an! - Ganz unlakiert würde ich ihn nicht lassen. Du könntest ihn Weiß oder Silber grundieren (komplett). Rücken Schwarz und dann sieht der schon viel mehr nach Farbe aus und zudem ist es einfach einen Wobbler so zu bemalen.

Schau dir mal diesen an.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai : whow, das is mal ne komplettinfo, danke. ich habe die preisgestaltung mit steuern und porto bei cabelas und basspro nie verstanden, manchmal wars horrend, fast das doppelte des bestellwertes, manchmal fast für lau.


----------



## anglerjung (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus liebe Boardies,

die Kollegen vom Edersee sind da und wir werkeln fleissig im Keller. Sind ein paar neue Wobbs entstanden, die aber erst morgen bemalt werden können.

Hier mal die kleinen von mir, aber jetzt bemalt (ohne Epoxyd).

Sind mal verschiedene Farbkreationen.
Den Bronzebauch finde ich schön.
Die goße Bachforelle hat das Bronze mit braun am Rücken... war mal ein Test.

Augen werden noch aufgeklebt.


----------



## anglerjung (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das hier wird Diemai gefallen... ist der Schleppwobbler, vom Kollegen angepinselt.
Hat auch gleich mal meine Folie getestet und ich muss sagen... goooooillll.

Super Effekt war beim Auspacken der Folie, dass die pbere Schicht ausgebleicht ist. Seht ihr am Streifen aber, dass der obere Teil ein saftigeres grün hat.

Kiemendeckel und die Kehle bekommen noch ein bissi rot.

Epoxyd kommt auch noch drauf, damit noch größere Hechte als sein 28 Pfünder das edle Teil nicht zerfleischen.


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

Hast recht , die Folie sieht wirklich sehr effektvoll aus , wenn die dann so schön im sonnenlichtdurchfluteten Wasser glitzert...........#a!

Warst ja ansonsten auch recht fleißig , schöne Teile .... aber warum sind die Schaufeln immer so lang ?

Sollte ich das vielleicht auch 'mal ausprobieren|kopfkrat ?

                                     Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## anglerjung (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Komplimente, der Kollege hat sich sehr gefreut.

Finds auch eine gut gelungene Sache mit der Folie.
Wenn die immer ausbleicht wäre es genial.
Dann schneide ich mir ein paar Stücker und klemme einen Teil in ein Buch und lasse das andere von der Sonne ausbleichen.

Mit den Schaufeln... Versuch macht kluch.

Ich habe einfach mal getestet und mir gedacht es ist leichter die im Nachhinein abzurunden und kleiner zu machen, als ein Stückchen anzudoktoren ;-)

Die laufen aber wirklich alle top.

Habe heute auch mal die vom vorherigen Post (also die mit den Drillingen getestet). Kann die auch ohne Bemalung noch mal reinstellen in Nahaufnahme.
Sind 16 Stück, 3 liefen auf Anhieb. Den Rest habe ich mit der Zange getrimmt, ein bissi die Öse gebogen oder bei 2en mal eine andere (größere) Tauchschaufel reingemacht... und nun laufen alle 16.

Ich bin einfach nur begeistert, dachte schon die Mühe wäre umsonst gewesen alle so schön rund und akribisch auszuarbeiten. So bin ich mal vollends zufrieden.

Der Kollege hat heute den Jerk getestet, den er gestern gebaut hat... flankt Sahne durchs Wasser. heute gleich noch einen nachgelegt. Und natürlich wurden auch nochmal welche für Hechte gewerkelt. Er sitzt gerade noch am Bemalen des anderen etwas kleineren Schleppwobbis.

Bilder davon dann morgen.


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung
kleiner Tipp: Erst den Wobbler komplett fertig bauen und dann erst den Schlitz für die Schaufel sägen. Das spart viel Abklebearbeit und man kann den Wobblerrohling besser bemalen
@Damdam
irgendwo ganz am Anfang in diesem Threat siehst Du so ein Draht-Innenleben. Wenn Du es nicht so schnell findest dann schau einfach auf meine HP da ist das nochmal genau beschrieben


----------



## don rhabano (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Macht ihr den Schlitz für die Schaufel auch nach der Versiegelung? Lohnt das?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich mache ihn vor der Bemalung und Versiegelung, was aber vor allem daran liegt, das ich ihn nur sehr selten ganz gerade hinbekomme. Also mache ich ihn zunächst etwas breiter, klebe dann die Schaufel ein und fülle den Rest mit 5-min Epoxid. So habe ich etwas Spielraum, um die Schaufel noch beim Kleben gerade zu richten.


----------



## jirgel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ anglerjung
> kleiner Tipp: Erst den Wobbler komplett fertig bauen und dann erst den Schlitz für die Schaufel sägen. Das spart viel Abklebearbeit und man kann den Wobblerrohling besser bemalen


 

Und wie kontrollierst du dann denn lauf um gegebenfals blei nach zu füllen ?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@jirgel: So lange keine Schaufel angebracht ist, kann man natürlich den Lauf auch noch nicht korregieren oder testen. Wenn man mal soviel Erfahrung wie Bondex hat, kann man einen Wobbler ruhig fertig bauen und am Schluss erst die Schaufel einsetzen. Ich klebe die Schaufel immer schon vor dem bemalen ein, da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe und mir die gewisse Routine noch ein bisschen fehlt. Wenn man mit Schablonen arbeitet und sagen wir mal 4 fast "identische" Wobbler baut, kann man natürlich auch die Schaufeln erst am Schluss einkleben, sofern man zuvor einen "gleichen" Wobbler schon mal getestet hat und bei den 4 nachfolgenden die gleichen Maße von allen Teilen benutzt hat. Kleine Abweichungen sind meistens auch dann noch gegeben, aber im großen und ganzen kann man sich dann schon auf die Schablonen verlassen und beruhigt die Schaufel am Schluss einkleben. Da ich aber immer individuell jeden Wobbler anders gestalte, kommt für mich selbst das Einkleben im Nachhinein nicht in frage.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich säge den Schaufelschlitz nach Möglichkeit immer schon dann , wenn die äußere Form des Wobblers schon fertig geschliffen ist , die Flanken aber noch gerade/paralell .

So kann ich sie auf meiner Hobbyfräsmaschine oder auch im Schraubstock mit Säge und Winkel genau 90° zur Mittelachse fertigen.

Die schon fertige Schaufel oder ein Stück Schaufelmaterial dient mir als Lehre , damit der Schlitz gerade breit genug wird , das sie "saugend" hineinpaßt .

Ist mir diese Vorgehensweise 'mal nicht möglich(z.B. bei gedrechselten Ködern) und/oder ist der Schlitz aus irgendwelchen Gründen schief geworden , benutze ich auch gerne 'mal Alu-Schaufeln , die kann man dann ja noch hinbiegen , sieht zwar nicht schön aus , haut aber gut hin !

                  Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme. Das Blei ist übrigens dabei auch nicht wichtig. Das kommt natürlich schon vorher rein. Nur die Schaufel klebe ich am Ende ein. Der Schlitz kann ja schon vorher gesägt sein. Ich brauche also keine Schaufeln abzukleben weil sie neu sind wenn ich sie einklebe. Bei mir sind vielleicht 2-max5% Ausschuss. Die anderen laufen alle. Das hat aber auch nichts mit der Verfahrensweise zu tun sondern mit der Grundkonzeption einiger Modelle. Ich probiere halt immer wieder neue Proportionen, Bleiverteilungen, Ösen und Schaufeltüpen aus. Da kann es schonmal zu einem fehlerhaften Modell kommen. Das finde ich aber nicht schlimm. Ich habe ja genug Köder die bestens laufen, was will ich mehr?


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin liebe Boardies,

gestern wurde noch fleissig gebastelt und dann Epoxyd aufgetragen.

Leider ist das Ergebnis nicht so toll.

Bräuchte mal euren Rat, woran es liegen kann.
Es haben sich teilweise Stellen herausgebildet, die nicht richtig mit dem Epoxd benetzt sind.

Das Mischungsverhältnis sollte stimmen.
Im Original 100:55.
Verwendet habe ich 5 ml Binder und 2,75 ml Härter.
Vielleicht hat insbesondere Kohlmeise einen Tip, er verwendet das gleiche von Behnke... 300er und Härter LS.

Ich vermuste, dass die Stellen einfach mit Fettfinger angetatscht wurden oder Staub oder sonstige Verunreinigungen Schuld sind.

Beim Bepinseln war alles am Wobbler bedeckt, das Epox hat sich erst später verzogen.

Hat hier jemand Rat?

Einfach eine zweite Schicht auftragen?
Bin mir da nämlich nicht sicher, ob die dann die Stellen abdeckt oder sich das Epox erneut verzieht.

Hier mal die Bilder.


----------



## holle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kommt ab und an vor. 
meist durch zu glatte fläche oder fettfinger. drum vor dem epox mal mit nem trockenen tuch abwischen. 
seitdem ich aber eine schicht acryl-klarlack in matt aus der dose zum fixieren über die farbe lege gibts sowas nicht mehr (sozusagen als haftgrund). und wichtig ist auch: das epox nicht gleich nach dem mischen zu pinseln, sondern erst eine weile warten bis es die richtige konsistenz hat.


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke holle.

Also das Epox war schon recht dünnflüssig und ich habe eine Weile gewartet mit dem Auftragen. Daran sollte es nicht gelegen haben.

Die Fläche zu glatt, wie meinst du das?

Ich denke mal die sind doch alle ziemlich glatt, egal ob mit Hand und Acryl bemalt oder gebrusht oder Spraydosen.

Werde erstmal das Chaos in der Werkstatt aufräumen und später an einem meiner kleinen Epox testen. Diesen wische ich vorher mal ordentlich ab, vielleicht verhält es sich dann schon ganz anders.

Trotzdem bin ich für weitere Ratschläge dankbar.


----------



## holle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mit zu glatt meine ich hochglanz-lack-glatt.

habe vor einer weile mal nen arnaud umgesprüht (war zerbissen) und bei einem neuen arnaud den für illex bekannten recht dünnen lack mit einer extra-schicht schützen wollen.

bei dem umgesprühten ist alles picobello geworden, weil mit mattem klarlack vorm epoxieren nen haftgrund verpasst. 

beim neuen hochglanz-lack-modell haben sich aber löcher im epox gebildet. das epox findet einfach stellenweise keinen halt und zieht sich zusammen und so kommen die löcher zustande. 

deswegen mache ich nun vorm epoxieren (egal ob der neue teure schützenwerte wobbler oder der frisch gebrushte eigenbau) immer eine hauchdünne schicht matten klarlack drüber.

bei schon passiertem löchrigem epox hilft feinstes schleifpapier. alles anrauhen und noch eine schicht drüber.


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klingt verständlich, wobei ich wirklich nicht dachte, dass der Lack evtl. zu glatt sein könnte.

Benutzt du da einen speziellen matten Lack zum Vorbehandeln?
Bestimmte Marke/Hersteller?
Oder ist es vom Prinzip egal, hauptsache Klarlack?


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ anglerjung

Das Gleiche ist mir auch schon passiert , liegt wohl entweder an falschem Mischungsverhältnis oder zu schnellem Auftrag nach Anmischen , wie holle schon sagte .

Verschmutzung durch Fingerabdrücke kann natürlich auch sein !

Da ich immer ca. 6-10 Köder auf einmal epoxiere , und mein Epoxy immer beim ca. 5. schon anfängt zu gelieren , fange ich trotzdem immer recht schnell nach dem Anmischen an , die ersten 2 Köder sehen dann ungefähr so aus wie auf deinem Foto , ich streiche dann SOFORT einfach noch 'mal mit wenig Epoxy über , verteile den Lack quasi noch 'mal neu , bevor er zu sehr anhärtet .

Aber seit ich mit Acryl-Klarlack matt vorstreiche , ist es nicht mehr so extrem .

@ holle

Wenn du einen dünnen Schutzlack haben willst , kanns'te ja 'mal den 2K Lack von HAKUMA probieren .
Der ist sehr dünnflüssig und gibt bald eine härtere , aber dünnere Oberfläche wie das Epoxy von HAKUMA .

Man muß ihn zügig aufbringen , da er sehr schnell auf'm Köder anzieht , sonst gibt's Pinselmarken .

Vorher auch mit Acryl vorlackieren , da er z. B. meine Permanent Marker Signatur angreift .

Lackiere damit meine epoxierten Teile auch noch 2X über , da er wiegesagt etwas härter ist , habe quasi dann 6 Schichten Lack auf dem Farbdesign , je 2X Acryl , Epoxy und 2K Lack .

Auf bemalten Metallködern wie Blinker , Zocker und Spinnerblättern nehme ich nur 3-4 Schichten von dem 2K Lack , auf Farbe mit Acryl-Vorstrich , auf Folie ohne !

                          Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke diemai.

Komisch ist nur, dass der erste am besten aussieht.
Ich habe auch extra etwas gewartet mit dem Auftragen des Epoxyds, da es schon sehr dünnflüssig ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal nicht so lange warten.

Das mit dem Vorlackieren muss ich wohl mal testen.

Naja, habe ja onch ein paar Wobbs, wo ich mal probiere... vorher mal ordentlich abwischen und/oder früher/später das Epoxyd draufmachen etc.

Bleibt wohl nichts als versuchen.
Mischungsverhältnis sollte stimmen.
100:55 - 5 ml zu 2,75ml
Ok, genau 2,75 ml habe ich wohl nicht... aber ich glaube kaum dass dann 2,8 ml oder 2,812345 ml |kopfkrat so einen riesen Effekt haben (könnten ja auch 5,12345 ml anstatt 5 ml gewesen sein).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Anglerjung:
dass die erste Schicht Epox nicht gleichmäßig wird, ist zumindest bei unserem 300er normal. Allerdings hat es sich bei dir schon extrem verzogen. Ich selbst trage die erste Schicht aber wesentlich dünner auf und machen lieber 2 Schichten mehr.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass das Epoxy mit den Farben reagiert. Musste ich letzthin auch feststellen bei dem roten "Belton" Sprühlack von Obi. Das Epox zog sich genauso zusammen wie bei dir, außerdem reagierte der Farblack mit massiver Aufweichung. Nach dem Epoxieren war die ehemals weiße Bauch seite rosarot. Mit Acryl ist mir das aber noch nie passiert.

Das mit der Schutzschicht Klarlack ist ne gute Idee, zumindest wenn der Wobbler farbig gehalten ist. Soll er blendend weiß bleiben, würde ich keinen Klarlack als Schutz verwenden, da gibt es meist einen Gelbstich. 

Welche Art Farben hast du verwendet?


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

super, dass du dich gemeldet hast.

Na dann muss ich ja vielleicht doch nicht so Angst haben, dass die Wobbs nicht zu gebrauchen sind.
Das Bild zeigt auch den Extremfall. Der Wobbler mit Hechtdesign hat z.B. eher kleinere unbedeckte Stellen. Der kleine Wobbler fast gar keine so häßlichen Stellen.

Zur Bemalung habe ich Acrylfarbe benutzt. Sind aus dem Bauhaus mit dem Bieber... O...bi... ist das schön.
Steht drauf, Buntlack auf Acryl-Basis. Für innen und außen - stoß- und schlagfest - hohes Deckvermögen - hochelastisch

Aber ich habe ja den kompletten Thread hier durchgelesen und mir extra die Acrylfarben besorgt, da die anscheinend die wenigsten Probleme aufzeigen. Also nicht mit anderen Sachen wie Epoxyd etc. reagieren.

Dann teste ich einfach mal einen anderen kleinen Wobbler mit einem dünnen Auftrag (vorher natürlich mal ordentlich abwischen) und bin mal gespannt auf die erste Schicht. Und dann auf die 2te.

Frage:
Was ist bei dir dünn?
Wie viel nutzt du so für einen Wobbler?
Wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du mal so die ml Binder angibst für einen deiner Wobbler als Erstauftrag. Größe des Wobbs bitte auch mitteilen, sind ja alle unterschiedlich, aber so kann ich mir das dann rechnen oder zumindest besser abschätzen, was du als erste Schicht aufträgst.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

Acrylfarben habe ich auch von OBI. (Den Namen darf man doch sagen, oder?)
Ich benutze das 601er von Behnke. Da habe ich noch nie solche Stellen gehabt. Aber dass es an der zu glatten oder fettigen Oberfläche des Untergrundes liegt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Anfangs habe ich meine Wobbler auch noch mit Klarlack unter dem Epoxid vorlakiert. Aber ich habe einen 1K-Lack benutzt und der hat nach dem Trocken immer so eine leicht braune, gelbe Farbe angenommen. Bei dunkleren (braunen) Wobblern stört mich das nicht, aber bei hellen (weißen usw.) schon.
Seitdem kommt nur noch Epoxid drauf.
Wie gesagt, das 601er von Behnke und damit hatte ich noch nie Problemen.


----------



## Pelznase (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie holle schreibt, dickflüssiges harz reisst schneller auf. darum lieber warten bis das epoxid warm wird und dadurch ne niedrigere viskosität hat.
beim 601er warte ich eigentlich nie, obwohl ich sehr glatte oberflächen (alu und lacke) damit beschreiche?! löcher kommen bei mir auch nur bei sehr altem epoxid vor, was aber auch durch kurzes warten oder vorwärmen des epoxids vermieden werden kann.
was´n horror, wenn ich 100:55 bei kleinen mengen, für zb. 2 kleine wobbs, anmischen müsste. 1,7ml (10:7) kann man eben besser anrühren als 1,55ml (100:55). darum hab ich mich auch wieder für das 601er entschieden. das ich hoffentlich bis ende der woche hab!|evil:


----------



## holle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> wie holle schreibt, *dickflüssiges* harz reisst schneller auf. darum lieber warten bis das epoxid warm wird und dadurch ne niedrigere viskosität hat.
> beim 601er warte ich eigentlich nie, obwohl ich sehr glatte oberflächen (alu und lacke) damit beschreiche?! löcher kommen bei mir auch nur bei sehr altem epoxid vor, was aber auch durch kurzes warten oder vorwärmen des epoxids vermieden werden kann.
> was´n horror, wenn ich 100:55 bei kleinen mengen, für zb. 2 kleine wobbs, anmischen müsste. 1,7ml (10:7) kann man eben besser anrühren als 1,55ml (100:55). darum hab ich mich auch wieder für das 601er entschieden. das ich hoffentlich bis ende der woche hab!|evil:



das 601 + härter 650 nehm ich auch ausschliesslich. ist aber 100:65 (gewichtsteile).

im zitat: meinst sicher dünnflüssig. 


zum matten dosenlack: ist der schnelltrocknende dupli-color rallye klarlack in matt.


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Posts.

Ja Pelznase, so ist nun mal das Mischungsverhältnis und jetzt habe ich ja das Zeugs... da wird nichts weggeworfen, da muss ich nun durch.

Was meinst du mit warten, bis das Epoxyd warm geworden ist?

Denn meines ist anfangs sehr flüssig.
Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach zu lange gewartet.
Hatte halt hier mal gelesen, dass manche es ein wenig stehen lassen, damit es etwas anzieht. 
Das 300er würde sogar tropfen, wenn ich es gleich auftrage. Denke ich zumindest, da es wirklich sehr viskos ist.

Müsste Kohlmeise noch mal was zu sagen, er hat es ja auch.

Aber Versuch macht klug, ich teste es einfach mal an einem kleinen aus. Da ich mit meinem Bruder zusammen baue und auch mal die Kollegen vom Edersee zu eienr Session vorbeikommen habe ich eben gleich einen Liter von dem Epox, sonst würde ich evtl. ja auch das 600er nehmen. Immerhin sehen die Teile von euch damit doch top aus.

Tja, dann muss ich eben eine Menge bauen, damit ich irgendwann mal neues Epox brauche... wird aber sicherlich ein Weilchen dauern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie gesagt, ich benutze das 601er Behnke. Anfangs hatte ich noch kein Köderkarussell und desshalb hatte ich mein Epoxid, welches ich in einem Einmachglasdeckel angerührt habe, manchmal sogar fast 2 Stunden bei ca. 20° stehen lassen. Dann war es ein wenig zähflüssiger und es lief nicht gleich davon als es mich sah. Jetzt mit dem Köderkarussell hat sich dieser Schritt erledigt. Ich nehme den Einmachglasdeckel und Stelle ihn manchmal mit dem schon verrührten Epoxid sogar für ne viertel Stunde auf die Heizung. Danach ist die Konsistenz zäher. Einmal habe ich es fast 45 Min. drauf gelassen und es war gerade noch an der Grenze, dass ich es noch verwenden konnte. So zäh war es...
Aber mit einem Köderkarusell könnte man es eigentlich gleich draufmachen. Aber je nach dem, wie schräg/grad ich den Wobbler dran angebracht habe, kann es vorkommen, dass das Epoxid ein bisschen auf dem Wobbler hin und her läuft und sich im schlimmsten Falle, vorne an der Schaufel anhäuft. Deshalb stelle ich das Epoxid immer noch ein paar Minuten (etwa 15-20) auf die Heizung oder ne Stunde auf em Tisch an der normalen Zimmerluft (20°).
Dann ist es ein bisschen temeriert und nicht mehr ganz so flüssig und es mag mich anscheinend auch mehr, weil es nicht mehr gleich wegläuft...:l


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was ist bei dir dünn?
> Wie viel nutzt du so für einen Wobbler?
> Wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du mal so die ml Binder angibst für einen deiner Wobbler als Erstauftrag. Größe des Wobbs bitte auch mitteilen, sind ja alle unterschiedlich, aber so kann ich mir das dann rechnen oder zumindest besser abschätzen, was du als erste Schicht aufträgst.




Na ja, was ist dünn? keine Ahnung, ich messe das Zeug nicht ab, da meine Spritzen für die Verpackungen absolut ungeeignet sind. Ich mache auf eine glatte Unterlage einen Klecks Binder und daneben einen etwa halbgroßen Klecks Härter und dann mischen.
Ein wenig von dem Zeug bleibt immer übrig, was mir aber aufgrund der überschaubaren Kosten wirklich egal ist. Dünn aufstreichen heißt, alles zu bedecken. Mehr nicht. Sollte dann noch Epoxy übrig sein, lasse ich es eintrocknen. 
Ich warte mit dem Auftragen auch nicht. Mischen und dann drauf damit. Lackiert wird im Karussell, das ich für die beiden Flanken sowie die Ober- und Unterseite kurz zum Bestreichen anhalte. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut so.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> [...]Lackiert wird im Karussell[...]



Das ist mal ne gute Idee.#6


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmeise.

Na wenn du das so nach dem groben Daumen mischt, dann kann es nicht am angegebenen Mischungsverhältnis liegen oder die haben es nicht so gut für unseren Gebrauch angegeben.

Muss aber zugeben, dass 100:55 ja schon fast Halbe/Halbe ist ;-)

Na im Karussell habe ich auch bepinselt. 
Das werde ich nächstes mala uch wieder machen, dann aber gleich drauf das Zeugs. Schaun mer mal (sagt ja das Franzl immer). Wird schon werden... hoffe ich jedenfalls schwer.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim 601er ist es ja 100:65. Da nehme ich halt einen Klacks Harz und einen ein bisschen größeren als halb so großen Klacks Härter. So pie mal daumen haut das schon hin.

Einmal habe ich 100:110 Harz zu Härter genommen. Es ging auch. Es war sehr schnell trocken, aber als ich den Wobbler getestet habe, hat sich das Epoxid immer matt gefärt und nach einer Weile ist es wieder klar geworden.

Also immer schön auf die Mischverhältnisse achten!


----------



## Pelznase (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne, ich meine es schon so, wie es da steht. denn, wenn das epoxid warm wird, liegt es dünnflüssiger, geschmeidiger und elastischer auf der oberfläche, reisst dadurch nicht so schnell auf wie schweres bzw. träges und dickflüssiges epoxid... so meine ich das zumindest beobachtet zu haben, kann mich aber auch irren?




holle schrieb:


> das 601 + härter 650 nehm ich auch ausschliesslich. ist aber 100:65 (gewichtsteile).
> 
> im zitat: meinst sicher dünnflüssig.
> 
> ...



mir ist das mischen nach gewicht zu umständlich, das geht mit spritzen einfacher.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> [...]mir ist das mischen nach gewicht zu umständlich, das geht mit spritzen einfacher.



"Pie-mal-Daumen" geht es bei so kleinen Menngen m.E. auch.|uhoh:


----------



## anglerjung (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh ha, jetzt wo ich es bei Pelznase lese... ich habe auch mit Spritzen gemessen. Sprich die Rechnung nach ml vorgenommen und nicht nach gewicht. Könnte natürlich schon sein, dass beim Epoxyd nicht 1 ml auch 1g entspricht.

Aber ob es so einen riesen unterschied ausmacht ist die Frage.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Aber ob es so einen riesen unterschied ausmacht ist die Frage.



Tut es nicht. Ich muss mich schon schwer verschätzen, wenn ich einen Unterschied feststellen will. Einmal kann ich mich noch erinnern: ich erwischte viel zu viel Härter und dachte mir, das passe schon. Das Ergebnis war, dass das Teil gar nicht mehr richtig aushärtete. 
Aber mit meiner Pi mal Daumen-Theorie bin ich eigentlich immer ganz gut gefahren, das funktioniert eigentlich immer.

Gruß Kohlmeise


----------



## Pelznase (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, mehr härter ist weniger dramatisch als zu viel harz... nur blöde wenn man am ende noch härter übrig hat.

ps: boah, wie komme ich jetzt bei 3m neuschnee zur arbeit?^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ps: boah, wie komme ich jetzt bei 3m neuschnee zur arbeit?^^



Mülheim an der Ruhr? Da hat es niemals 3m!! Vielleicht 3cm Wir haben fast 50cm...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier habe ich eine Weißfisch-Imitation fertiggestellt:

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/8782/92151261qp0.jpg


Als Silber-Unterlage habe ich das Papier verwendet, das man in manchen Milka Schokoladen Täfelchen finden kann, in denen sie eingepackt sind. Aber mit dem Ergebniss bin ich nicht so zufrieden, wie mit echter Alu-Folie. Letztere kann man m.E. glatter anbringen und auch besser mit Acry bemalen bzw. betupfen. Die Epoxidschicht ist dieses Mal äußerst glatt und hart geworden, was mich in meiner Pie-mal-Daumen-Theorie bestätigt.

Und wieder einen großen Dank an Bondex!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich finde, gerade das Zerknitterte bringt bei deinem Wobbler einen sehr schönen Effekt!
Ich glaube das teste ich mal: die Milka genüßlich auffuttern, dann das Papier zerknüdeln, anschließernd auseinandertütteln und draufkleben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja. Also meines Wissens lässt sich Milka gut anfüttern.

Hier habe ich dir mal ein Bild meines Silber-Papier-Depots:

http://img154.*ih.us/img154/451/48276514uu3.jpg


Du hast recht. Das Unebene siet gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Ich glaube, ich finde noch gefallen an den Milka-Papieren.


----------



## Pelznase (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dick werden, um an silberpapier zu kommen, das fehlt auch noch!^^

15-20cm schnee hatten wir hier. dabei reichen schon 3 flocken, um ein chaos entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nix da dick werden.

Ab und an mal eines essen und nach und nach an das Silberpapier zu kommen. Man muss ja nicht gleich alle auf einmal essen!|kopfkrat

:vik::vik:

En bissel Sport nebenbei kann ja auch nicht schaden, wenn man mal schneller an mehrere Papiere kommen muss...:g


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi 

@ pelznase hast super geschaft 5555 #6#6#6#6

Gruß

Peter


----------



## anglerjung (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also, wenn ihr das alle so mit dem groben Daumen messt und ich mit Spritzen, dann sollte es nicht am Mischungsverhältnis liegen.

Dann war der extrem versaute wohl wirklich mit Fettdatschen angefasst worden, denn die anderen Wobbler haben nur sehr kleine unbedeckte Stellen und der kleine (Erstanstrich) so gut wie keine.

Dann werde ich die demnächst vorher ordentlich säubern und auch gleich mit dem Epoxyd bepinseln ohne lange zu warten.
Wenn es normal bei dem von mir und Kohlmeise verwendeten Epoxyd ist, dann will ich mal die 2te Schicht sehen.

Bei der 3ten oder mehr sollte dann ja alles passen.


@ kohlmeise

Wie viele Schichten machst du so bei deinen Wobbs?


@ adlerauge

Ich finde der hat wirklich was mit der Folie.
Schaut sehr realistisch aus, wie ein kleines kränkelndes Moderlieschen.
Mir gefällt der. Schlicht und realistisch, da wird schon was gehen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> @ kohlmeise
> 
> Wie viele Schichten machst du so bei deinen Wobbs?




Bei einem kleinen unter 10 cm so 3, bei einem großen können es auch schon mal 5 - 6 werden, je nach Laune und je nachdem, ob ich noch unsaubere Stellen entdecke. Wenn ja, kommt einfach noch eine drüber.


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Genau das hatte ich bei meinem 1. Foiling-Versuch auch vor , hatte aber extrastarke Haushaltsfolie genommen .

Na , ja , hatte nicht hingehauen , beim andrücken der Folie auf den Wob ging das schöne "Knüll-Muster" wieder 'raus , also habe ich abgebrochen und den noch feuchten Kleber schnell wieder entfernt .

Das Muster hat aber wirklich 'was !

                                     Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, danke. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass euch dieser Wobbler so gefällt. Aber so langsam gefällt er mir immer mehr. Er liegt ja noch in der Köderbox genau neben meinem Rechner. So kann ich ihn immer anguggen



anglerjung schrieb:


> Wie viele Schichten machst du so bei deinen Wobbs?




Ich mache nur eine drauf. Manchmal auch 2, sofern die erste Schicht nicht so geworden ist, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Komme gerade aus der Werkstadt.:r

Vorgeschichte: Ich bin an die Köderbox gekommen, die auf dem Schreibtisch steht, welche dann auf den Boden geflogen ist.
Alle Wobbler haben es Schadenlos überstanden bis auf einer. Der erste, den ich vergangenen Herbst gebaut hatte. Da hatte ich als Tauchschaufel das Material einer alten CD benutzt. Es ist etwa 1mm stark. Ich wurde glaube ich auch von jemandem hier im Board gewart, dass ich dieses Material nich nehmen soll, aber ich wollte nicht höhren und habe es bei diesem einen Wobbler halt benutzt.
Die ist mitten durch abgebrochen.

Also habe ich jetzt ne halbe Stunde damit verbracht, den Rest der alten Schaufel und ein bisschen mehr aus dem Wobblerkörper herauszufräsen und eine neue Schaufel einzusetzen, die jetzt aus 2mm Hobby-Plexiglas besteht. Dieses Material, welches ich auch an den anderen, u.a. auch an dem Wobbler, den ich gestern gepostet habe benutzt habe, hat den Sturz unbeschadet überstanden.

Das 5-Minuten-Epoxid müsste jetzt dann schon fast leich angehärtet sein...

Also: Nehmt nie CDs als Tauchschaufelmaterial!!!!!!!!


----------



## nepomuk (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sag niemals nie!
Tauchschaufeln aus AOL CD's sind unkaputtbar.
Für die Folientechnik, einfach eine Rolle selbstklebendes Alutape vom Heizungs-oder Innenausbauer verwenden.
Nimmt Pelznase auch.
Swen#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie!
> Tauchschaufeln aus AOL CD's sind unkaputtbar.
> Für die Folientechnik, einfach eine Rolle selbstklebendes Alutape vom Heizungs-oder Innenausbauer verwenden.
> Nimmt Pelznase auch.
> Swen#h



Ob Rohlinge und AOL-CDs einen so großen unterschied machen....|kopfkrat

Das Alutape von Tesa? - Ich glaube, dass muss ich mir zulegen. Die Technik gefällt mir sehr...


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Für die Folientechnik, einfach eine Rolle selbstklebendes Alutape vom Heizungs-oder Innenausbauer verwenden.
> Nimmt Pelznase auch.
> Swen#h



Ich auch, Swen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöner Wobbler!!#6

Wie heißt dein Aluklebeband genau? (Marke, Bezugsort usw.)


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Ich finde den Wobbler auch sehr gelungen !


Ich habe mir neulich Alu-Tape in einem 1€-Shop gekauft . 10m für 1€ .

Das Zeug scheint OK zu sein , habe auf'm Stück Abfallholz schon 'mal probiert , da meine aktuellen Wobs noch nicht so weit sind .

In einem anderen 1€-Shop in Hamburg fand ich Plastik-Einwegpinsel zum Epoxieren , 2 Dutzend auf einer Karte für ebenfalls 1€ , habe mir gleich 14 Packungen gekauft , die hauen gut hin , hab' schon damit gearbeitet .

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, Danke! #g

Keine Ahnung wie das Aluklebeband genau heißt. Hab mal eine fast volle Rolle
einem Heizungsmonteur abgeschwatzt.

Vielleicht wissen ja Swen oder Pelznase wie die genaue Bezeichnung ist!


----------



## jirgel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tesa Alutape 

oder vom Lüftungsbauer.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank!! Ich werde mir mal solches Aluklebeband zulegen.:g


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich will hier niemanden downmachen, aber ich finde die Aluwobbler nicht sonderlich fängig. Bisher habe ich nur ein paar Barsche und nur wenige Salmoniden darauf gefangen. Forellen scheinen das nicht sonderlich zu mögen... Auf jeden Fall habe ich deutlich besser mit bemalten Wobblern gefangen (allerdings auch aus diesem Grund mehr damit gefischt) Auf jeden Fall denke ich daß das ein Arbeitsschritt ist, den man vernachlässigen kann wenn man lediglich darauf aus ist Fische damit zu fangen. Aber es macht vielleicht Spaß sowas zu basteln oder zu testen.
Wie sind Eure Fangerfolge damit?


----------



## Pelznase (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

netter Alu-Wobb, die form des köders gefällt auch!=]

keine sorge bondex, nur weil deine puffforellen lieber angemalte minis(!) mögen, fühlt sich hier bestimmt niemand runtergemacht. auch schon darum, weil alu-tape nicht gleich farbe ausschliesst!

ich fische am liebsten ködern, die mit alutape beklebt sind. 
das hat folgende gründe:

-diese technik sieht sehr realistisch aus - dadurch fängiger
-blinken wie ein blinker - dadurch fängiger
-weil man aufs grundieren verzichten - ich fauler kerl aber auch
-köder sehen goil aus, was sie dadurch auch fängiger macht, weil ich sie länger und in voller überzeugung fische (die sache mit dem glauben unso!)
-sein einfach gut fangen

nur wenn es dunkel ist, nehm ich sie nicht so gern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase´s Statement hat mich überzeugt.
Ich kann ihm in jedem Punkt zustimmen.


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> die form des köders gefällt auch!=]



Ich denk mal du weist wo die her kommt! #t


----------



## bild (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Ihr alle bin neu hier habe schon ein Paar Wobbler gebaut.
Hab das erste mal auf Pelznases Seite die Anleitung befolgt 
hat gut geklappt  . So zu Weinachten habe ich jetzt 
Airbrush sachen bekommen also Kompi,Pistole und zubehör..
(0,3mm Pistole). Das inzigste Problem ist nur noch mit der Farbe hab mich in einen Bastelladen begeben und nach Airbrushfarbe gefragt einedame hat mir für das Holz (Kiefer)
Acrylfarbe auf Wasserbasis empfolen. Ist das geignet?

Undwie verdünnt man das immer 1:1 von Wasser und Farbe ? 

Kurze Antwort oder Tipp wäre seh nett .



Gruß NiKi |wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, hier mal meine weihnachtsurlaub-kollektion.

haken sind derzeit mangelware, muss mal wieder in den laden.

sind alle aus abachi geschnitzt, alle 11-14 cm lang. die schaufel der bachforelle muss sicherlich nochmal versetzt werden, die wird wohl nicht laufen.


insbesondere auf die hellen ukeleis bin ich gespannt, ich bevorzuge sonst dunkle muster.

ob 15 cm eis bis zum 14.02. noch schmelzen.....?


----------



## bild (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl 

Hammer Wobbler großes Kompliment. Welche Malart hast du benutzt ?         

                                   #r


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

-diese technik sieht sehr realistisch aus - dadurch fängiger
-blinken wie ein Blinker - dadurch fängiger
-weil man aufs grundieren verzichten - ich fauler kerl aber auch
-köder sehen goil aus, was sie dadurch auch fängiger macht, weil ich sie länger und in voller überzeugung fische (die sache mit dem glauben unso!)
-sein einfach gut fangen

einige Argumente verstehe ich gut. Sicher ist ein auffälliger Köder gerade bei trübem Wasser und wenig Sonne vielleicht von Vorteil. Das kann ich aber auch mit weiß erzeugen oder mit neongelb.

aber -blinken wie ein Blinker - dadurch fängiger
das möchte ich nicht unterstreichen denn bei mir kommen gerade dann Wobbler zum Einsatz wenn mit Blech nichts mehr auszurichten ist. Blech fliegt weiter und ist leichter zu fischen, günstiger und unempindlicher gegen harte Brücken oder Steine...
die anderen Argumente lasse ich aber gerne so stehen|supergri

Diesmal habe ich auch wieder schmutzige Wobbler allerdings auf silberner Unterlage mit etwas grün oder lila gebaut. Leider konnte ich bei diesem Eis überall noch nicht testen #d


----------



## Haskeer258 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hört sich interessant ,an hast du auch schgon was gefangen mit dem ??


----------



## Pelznase (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> aber -blinken wie ein Blinker - dadurch fängiger
> das möchte ich nicht unterstreichen denn bei mir kommen gerade dann Wobbler zum Einsatz wenn mit Blech nichts mehr auszurichten ist. Blech fliegt weiter und ist leichter zu fischen, günstiger und unempindlicher gegen harte Brücken oder Steine...
> die anderen Argumente lasse ich aber gerne so stehen|supergri



echt, du probierst erst blech aus und nimmst dann erst deine wobbler? zeugt aber nicht von vertrauen in deine eigenen köder!

zum zitat: deine punkte sind keine argumente gegen das blinken eines wobblers! es geht immer noch um wobbler und nicht um blinker. wenn ein wobbler eine alu-haut hat, dann binkt er nur wie ein blinker. das macht aus ihn aber noch keinen, er bleibt immer noch ein wobbler! ne? druckwellen sendet er wie ein wobbler aus. es kommt einfach nur ein zusätzlicher reiz hinzu.....

übrigens, ich fische alu wobbs bevorzugt in sehr klarem wasser. im trüben wasser sind mir die farbe eigentlich egal. wobei ich da auch gerne dunkle farben nehme.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> Hammer Wobbler großes Kompliment. Welche Malart hast du benutzt ?
> 
> #r



  Danke. |rotwerden

ich hab ausschließlich pinsel, baumarktfarben und ein paar spraydosen. und einen gartenteich-kescher für die schuppenmuster. ausserdem klebeaugen und glitter-kleber in allen farben.  das satte weiss ist heizkörperlack....


den barsch hab ich nass-in-nass gesprayed, daher die marmorierung. die streifen dann wieder draufgepinselt, ebenso die flossen und die seitenlinie der ukeleis. ich find die macht optisch was daher.


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also Blinker fische ich nur auf Mefo selten auf Hecht (Hechte sind meist nicht meine Zielfische). Meistens kommen Spinner zum Einsatz und die machen sehr deutliche Druckwellen, wahrscheinlich stärker als jeder Wobbler in gleicher Größe. Mit diesen Spinnern fische ich ein größeres Arial ab. Wenn ich den Fisch suchen muß ist das doch ein Argument. Wenn sich Fische aber bemerkbar machen durch Springen, Bucken, rauben oder auf Sicht und dies in erreichbarer Nähe geschieht werfe ich dem auch einen Wobbler vor die Nase


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl:
Da hat aber einer Talent, würde ich mal sagen. Respekt!
Bei mir hat es eher was mit harter Arbeit zu tun, die Bemalerei...

Das mit den "Blinkerreizen" eines alugetapten Wobblers sehe ich wie Bondex eher skeptisch. Da glitzert mir teilweise einfach ZU viel. Ist aber Geschmacksache. Wie vor allem Pelznase es aber macht, das Alu praktisch als Grundierung zu verwenden und dann mit Brush drüberzulasieren, das finde ich dann echt klasse und gibt dem ganzen einen superschönen Tiefeneindruck.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Um ehrlich zu sein, ist der Hauptgrund, warum ich Aluklebeband verwenden will, nicht der, dass es nach Glitzer aussehen soll. Wenn ich mit Acryl grundiere saugt mir das Styrodur die erste Schicht fast komplett auf. Es bildet sich keine glatte Farbschicht und ich muss mind. 3mal grundieren, damit ich überhaupt weitermachen kann.
Wenn ich Alufolie, oder (bald auch Aluklebeband) verwende, entfällt bei mir die grundierung und somit mehrere ärgerliche Arbeitsschritte, da die Grundierung immer solche feinen Risse auf dem Wobbler erzeugt, besonders auf den Klebestellen.
Und da mir das Alu, dezent an den Flanken, gefällt und ich darauf auch gut Rücken und Bauch aufpinseln kann, ist es für mich die "optimale" Lösung.
Zur nor könnte man ja auch das komplette Aluklebeband übermalen, wenn man nicht grundieren will. Aber ob es dann noch wert war, das Aluklebeband drauf zu machen.

*Wie viel kostet denn so eine Rolle Aluklebeband von Tesa* (nehme ich an), wenn man nicht gerade 10m aus einem 1€-Shop kauft?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3 
Das Problem habe ich bei meinen Styrodurwobblern nie gehabt. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Man kann zuerst Epoxy auftragen. Dann hat man eine saubere und glatte Oberfläche z.B. gut geeignet zum Brushen. Das muß dann anschließend nochmal mit Klarlack versiegelt werden.
Bei meinen letzten Wobblern habe ich direkt auf das Styrodur gemalt. Mit Acryl geht das sehr gut. Das Epoxy im Anschluß ist ideal als Stabilisierung und Lackersatz gleichermaßen#6

Im Moment tüftele ich gerade an etwas größeren Holzwobblern. Ich habe mir eine Schablone aus Holz ausgesägt nach der ich gleich ein paar mehr herstellen kann um die richtigen Gewichte (Blei) zu testen. Zuerst habe ich mit der Kreissäge eine Nut in eine Holzleiste gesägt. Dann die Kontur aufgezeichnet und alles mit der Kreissäge grob zurechtgesägt. Den Rest habe ich mit einem scharfen Finmesser grob geschnitzt und anschließend mit der Flex geschliffen. Die feinen Riefen der Flex habe ich nochmal mit der Hand glatt geschliffen. So geht das ziemlich schnell, selbst mit Kiefernholz:m


----------



## andi72 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hat mal jemand probiert mini-wobbs zu drechseln ? 
so in der drehe 3 - 5 cm ?
oder wird das zu frimelig ?

andi


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ andi72

Würde wohl theoretisch gehen , die Kleineren würde ich aber nicht sofort nach dem Drechseln abtrennen , sondern den "Zapfen" noch so lang' wie möglich 'dranlassen , damit man 'was zum Anfassen und eventuell zum Einspannen hat !

Der untere Wob hier wurde gedrechselt und danach noch der Drechselrohling unsymetrisch hingeschliffen , ist so um die 60 mm lang , ohne Schaufel .

                        Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Diemai
wie sind die Ösen darin verankert und wie das Blei? Löcher gebohrt und dann eingegossen?


----------



## bild (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase du hast doch schon erfahrung mit Airbrush
meinstu bei ner 0,3 Düse geht Acrylfarbe auf Wasserbasis
wenn man die mit Wasser 1:1 vermischt oder sollte mehr Farbe rein ?

Antwort wäre sehr nett 


Gruß NiKi #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Deine Farbzusammenstellungen gefallen mir immer besonders. Weiter so!!!


----------



## Pelznase (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eine 0,3mm düse ist genau richtig. damit kannst du die gängigen *Airbrushfarben* verarbeiten.
deine acrylfarben sind wohl primär welche zu pinseln, oder? damit hab ich keine richtige erfahrung gemacht. weiss nur, dass es damit schwerer ist als mit airbrush-farbe. die farbe ist halt zum pinseln gedacht und nicht zum airbrushen. die richtige airbrush-farbe erfüllt die anforderungen eben besser.

hab schon mal mit künstleracryl versuch zu brushen. aber weil die farbe so schlecht hafte blieb, kaum deckte und die pistole im nu verstopfte, ist es nur bei einem kurzen probieren geblieben.




bild schrieb:


> @ Pelznase du hast doch schon erfahrung mit Airbrush
> meinstu bei ner 0,3 Düse geht Acrylfarbe auf Wasserbasis
> wenn man die mit Wasser 1:1 vermischt oder sollte mehr Farbe rein ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bild (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase danke für die schnelle Antwort mhm mist jetzt
hab ich hier so 5 Acrylfarben umsonst =P aber die Frau im Laden meinte mit Wasser gemixt wäre das zum Brushen oke
aber du hasst es ja schon probiert. Hab überlegt wie auf deiner HP Schminke Aero zunehmen aber das ist sau teuer,
muss man das auch noch mit Wasser mixen ?

Gruß NiKi#h


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Mache das eigentlich immer so wie auf den Bildern , wenn ich die Öse auf'er Schaufel habe . 
Draht , Schaufel und Blei wird zusammen eingeklebt .

Ansonsten nehme ich US-Schraubösen .

Problem bei diesem Schlitz im Bauch ist , das man das Gewicht der Bleistückchen von vorherein schätzen muß , da man den Köder ja nicht vorher in der Badewanne testen kann .

Oder man bohrt später gleiche Löcher links/rechts des Schlitzes und setzt gleiche Gewichte ein .

Dieser Wobbler hat ja nicht viel Trimm-Gewicht , er hätte wohl auch ohne gelaufen , aber auch kleinere Gewichte stabilisieren den Lauf .

Er ist aus einem sehr leichten Besenstiel gedrechselt , hat noch viel Auftrieb , ca. 35%. gucken noch aus'm Wasser .

Ich wollte das aber ohnehin so haben , damit er von Hindernissen weg wieder schnell aufsteigen kann , sonst hätte ich schwereres Holz genommen .

Gruß , diemai


----------



## bild (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier Grad mal nen kleiner Wobbler 6cm ohne Schaufel 
naja bemalung nicht gelungen da ic noch nicht geeignete 
Airbrushfarbe hab desswegen Gepinselt.
Bitte Verbesserungen melden!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so sieht er gut aus, aber ich find die tauchschaufel etwas zu kurz.

gruß crossi


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bild
Also Pelznase hat schon recht, die flüssigen Aerocolor Farben gehen besser durch die Düse und decken besser als stark verdünnte Künstleracryl. Ich benutze sie allerdings doch manchmal weil ich keine Neonfarben habe als Basislacke. Dann muß man aber das genaue Mischungsverhältnis Wasser/Farbe genau hinbekommen und den richtigen Druck und Abstand zum Objekt und das ist nicht ganz leicht für einen Ungeübten. Eventuel muß man den Spritzvorgang wiederholen um einen decken Auftrag zu erhalten. Keinesfalls zuviel dieser verdünnten Farbe spritzen denn das perlt Dir garantiert ab oder bildet Nasen!


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin ,|bla:
  schöner thread hier  
ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht und mir auch ein paar wobbler & jerks zu bauen .. und hier ist das ergebnis :q 
ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir sagen köntet was ich noch drann verbessern könnte oder was gut ist  
hier sind sie... sry wegen der schlechten qualitet


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zu den Jerks kann ich nicht viel sagen, die müssen halt laufen und das kann man nur am Wasser sehen. Und die schlechte Bildqualität läßt auch nur wenige Bewertungskriterien zu. Ich bin aber der Meinung der kleine Wobbler wird nicht laufen weil die Frontöse zu hoch liegt. Die Schaufelgröße und Stellung sollte ok sein!


----------



## bild (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Danke für den Tipp   

Könntest du noch andere Farben ausser Schminke emphelen die auch so sind halt weil Schminke is mir vllt. etwas zu teuer. Also so etwa die gleiche Farbe nur nicht so teuer ^^


Gruß Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Crossi schrieb:


> so sieht er gut aus, aber ich find die tauchschaufel etwas zu kurz.



Da schließe ich mich an. Die ist deutlich zu kurz. Höchstwarscheinlich wird der Wobbler nicht laufen, sondern einfach nur durchs Wasser gleiten, ohne sich kurz zu bewegen. Die Bemalung finde ich schon ganz gut. Bis zum Ideal ist zwar noch ein weiter Weg, aber so weit weg ist dein Dekor auch nicht.

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/6623/firetigerxv3.jpg
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/firetigerxv3.jpg/1/w640.png


Zu der Form: Schau, dass dein Wobbler den dicksten Teil des Körpers vorne am Kopf hat. Nach hinten sollte er dünner werden. Auf deinem Bild erweckt es den Eindruck, als sei der Wobbler im hinteren Teil dickerals vorne am Kopf. Da empfehle ich dir Pelznases Homepage. Schau dir einfach die Formen der Wobbler an, und versuche sie nachzuahmen. Denn die Wobbler die dort oder auch anderswo im Netz gezeigt werden, laufen. Es ist zwar keine Garantie für dich, dass dein Wobbler automatisch auch läuft wenn du diese Form benutzt, aber immerhin, kannst du dich ein bisschen an denen orientieren und der (gute) Lauf ist zumindest nicht gleich ausgeschlossen, nur weil die Form nicht stimmt.


----------



## Jule_88 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gerade neues Balsaholz geholt, damit ich wieder so richtig los legen kann und was ist??? S**** das lässt sich sowas von schlecht verarbeiten, überall winzige Löcher im Holz(nur innen, von aussen nicht zu sehen) das ist mehr qual als Spaß.

Kam es bei euch auch schon vor?? Das ist ihr schlechtes Holz erwischt habt?


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bild
Ja Du könntest auch Lukas Studio-Acryl verwenden. Allerdings sind die Preisunterschiede nicht so gravierend. Vor allem brauchst Du ja nur minimale Mengen. Vielleicht könntest Du da auch auf kleine Tuben zurückgreifen um zu sparen. Die haben aber wiederum die Eigenschaft auch mal einzutrocknen oder zu verkleben. Mit den Flaschen läßt es sich besser arbeiten bin ich der Meinung. Und theoretisch braucht man zunächst ja auch nur die 3 Grundfarben, schwarz und weiß. Später noch Neonfarben, Metallictöne oder Flitterlacke
@Jule
Ich würde Naturstoffe wie Holz niemals bestellen weil die Qualitäten immer verschieden ausfallen können. Gleiche Probleme kann man bekommen wenn man beispielsweise Hahnenbälge zum FGliegenbinden bestellen würde. Solche Ware würde ich vor dem Kauf immer sehr sorgsam prüfen!


----------



## bild (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Adl3r4ug3 die form is aus dem Balsa Tut von Pelznase
hab mir schon ein beisspiel dran genommen. Hab gemessen ist vorne etwas dicker

@ Bondex is Lukas Studio-Acryl feiner von den Picmenten
oder wieso meinstu das wäre etwas besser als meine Acrylfrabe? Wenn ja würd ich mir die bestellen in kleinen 
mengen sind die günstig


Gruß NiKi|wavey:


----------



## Pelznase (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

studio-farben sind auch nur acryl-farben mit günstigen pigmenten - sind auch zum pinseln gedacht.

mit ner handvoll airbrushfarben würdest du schon sehr weit kommen. hier mal eine kleine liste mit farben, die am anfang vollkommen ausreichen würden:

schwarz und weiss
shine silver, um jeder farbe schimmern zu lassen
*neutrales gelb
*neutrales blau
*neutrales rot

*mit neutral meine ich farben, die keinen stich haben. zb. kann blau einen lilastich oder gelb richtung orange gehen. solche farben lassen sich nicht gut mischen!

mit den farben kannst dir alles selbst mischen:
gelb + rot = orange
gelb + blau = grün
blau + rot = lila

mit grün + lila zb. könntest du dann töne von olivgrün bis braun mischen. dieses braun mit weiss ergibt dann ein beige...
da hast du schon eine menge möglichkeiten. nur mit jeder mischung nimmt die leuchtkraft der farben ab und sie werden immer schmutziger. so lernst du aber die möglichkeiten der farben kennen, was dich sicher machen wird.

würde ich dir zu den 60ml flaschen von createx raten. gelb, blau und rot als transparente farben und weiss und schwarz deckend. shine silver von schmincke. das wird so um die 35 euro kosten. wirst eh irgendwann in den sauren apfel beissen müssen und dass würd ich lieber gleich machen bevor du farben kaufst, die eh nach ner weile liegen bleiben, weil an airbrush-farben kein weg vorbei führt ...

zum schluss noch ein bild von neuen ködern bzw. farben.


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Sehr schöne Blau-Färbungen , passend zum jetzigen kaltem Wasser !
                       Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## anglerjung (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auch von mir... wieder prima Teile von dir Pelznase.

Leider die Woche nicht zum Werkeln gekommen.
Aber nun ist ja Wochenende.

Die Wobbs mit den unbenetzten Stellen drehen gerade ihre zweite Runde, dazu habe ich noch welche von meinen kleinen gehängt. Die wollen auch mal drehen ;-)

Und nun gehts ab in die Werkstatt:
einen Teil meiner Armee ausbleien und mich Achsen versehen, bissi Schaufeln basteln und mal sehen wie weit ich komme... möchte unbedingt morgen noch welche in der Badewanne ein bißchen schwimmen lassen.

Wenn was fertig ist kommen auch wieder Bilder.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Wobbler, Pelznase!
Gerade die blau-weiße Kombination ist für mich ein absoluter Hechtkiller, vor allem in klarem Wasser!
#h


----------



## Pelznase (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

thx,
blau finde ich auch sehr gut auf hecht. mal sehen, wie die kleinen blauen wobbs bei den barschen ankommen.


bin gestern auch noch im keller gewesen. im moment bringt mich wochentags irgendwie nix da runter...


----------



## anglerjung (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Boardies, meine Wobbs drehen nun mit den nächsten Schichten Epoxyd ihre Runden.

Schaut gut aus, die angemerkten offenen Stellen gehen auch so langsam zu. Denke bei den nächsten wird es noch besser.
Die kleinen Wobbs haben das eigentlich gar nicht oder nur in einem sehr geringem Ausmaß. :vik:

Dennoch fand ich die Idee mit dem Vorlackieren nicht schlecht. Dazu gleich mal eine Frage an alle hier...

Habe gesehen, dass es morgen bei Lidl Sprühlack zu kaufen gibt. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Klarlack? |kopfkrat

Würde der als Untergrund ausreichen und dann Epoxyd drauf. Der ist nämlich echt günstig, glaube kaum, dass man im Baumarkt eine Dose für 3 Euro bekommt.

Die Farben brauch ich nicht, habe ja meine Acryl und Folien etc., da kann ich noch genug mit experimentieren #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir den Klarlack von Lidl Süd gekauft. Für das Vorlackieren von Wobblern finde ich ihn nicht geeignet, weil:

- er mit viele zu großem Druck und zu großem Sprühkreis raus kommt und "drei mal die Hälfte" daneben geht.
- das bisschen Lack, das schon drauf ist, von dem Druck des nachströmenden Lacks einfach weggeblasen wird.
- weil er Marmorierungen, die mit Edding gemacht wurden, einfach auflöst. Danach verlaufen sie total...

Für größere Flächen, die eben liegen, mag er ja geeignet sein, aber für Wobbler halte ich ihn für ungeeignet. Da ist ein Klarlack aus der Dose viel besser.
Aber für 3€ kannst es ja ausprobieren, ob du vielleicht bessere Erfahrungen als ich machen kannst.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zur Farbfixation nehme ich persönlich, wenn überhaupt, dann Sprühlack, da man den einfach feiner auftragen kann. 
Gibts den bei Aldi süd? Wenn ja, dann hole ich mir den auch. Für 3 Euronen kannste nicht soooo viel falsch machen.

Habe jetzt auchmal wieder 2 Wobbler fertig. Der eine dreht noch, Bilder gibts die Tage.

Mal ne Frage an alle "Pinsler":

Mir ist wieder mal aufgefallen, dass meine Wobbler "Schokoladenseiten" haben. Meist gefällt mir die Seite mit der Schaufel links eindeutig besser. Weiß auch nicht warum, vielleicht liegts daran , dass ich als Rechtshänder da einfach besser malen kann oder.....
#c
Meiner Freundin fällt da zwar kein Unterschied auf, da ist bunter auch immer besser... ,
aber ich merke das schon. Kennt ihr das von euren Kunstwerken auch???


----------



## don rhabano (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ... Meist gefällt mir die Seite mit der Schaufel links eindeutig besser. Weiß auch nicht warum, vielleicht liegts daran , dass ich als Rechtshänder da einfach besser malen kann oder.....



Geht mir genau so!!! Liegt an deinem genannten Grund!!! Bondex gehts glaube ich auch so wenn man sich seine  Fotos mal anguckt^^
(z.b. S366)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei mir ist es im Grunde auch so. Nur gefällt mir immer die Seite besser, bei der die Schaufel rechts ist. Bin Linkshänder. 
Das bestätigt deine Theorie.
Ich habe da eine Idee: Ich bemale jetzt nur noch die Llnken Seiten und schicke dann die halbfertigen Wobbler an einen Rechtshänder unter euch. Ihr macht das gleiche nur mit der rechten Seite. Dann schickt jeder dem anderen wieder seine Wobbler und beide Seiten sind wunderschön.:q
 Wenn da nicht die verschiedenen Malstile wären...|kopfkrat


----------



## bild (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bin Rechtshänder wrate schon auf den Wobbler =P 
ne Scherz.
War gestern Angel Messe auch jemand da gewesen ? 

Pelznase danke für die Nachricht mit den Farben habv schon bestellt dauert jetzt noch bis die da sind dann leg ich auch wieder mit Wobblern nach.

Gruß NiKi #h


----------



## Pelznase (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

darum bemale ich meine köder auch nur von einer seite!
kenne das problem, dass man mit einer seite nicht so gut zurecht kommt. das wird mit der zeit aber besser.

hab jetzt ein schnitzmesser, hab auch schon eine paar köderchen damit gemacht. das fühlte sich auch erstmal an, als ob ich das zum ersten mal mache... jetzt geht das arbeiten damit besser als vorher.

ps: mir gefallen köder mit dem kopf nach links fotografiert generell besser. das hat was mit unserer leserichtung zu tun....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ps: mir gefallen köder mit dem kopf nach links fotografiert generell besser. das hat was mit unserer leserichtung zu tun....



Nu is ja logisch, willst ja auch nicht mit dem Hintern zuerst fotografiert werden!


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ihr seid ja nicht nur künstler, jetzt auch noch filosofen. das schreibt man wirklich so.  meine jungs haben sich auf meine neuesten rohlinge gestürzt und mit wasserfarben bamalt. demnächst gibts neue dadaistische pop-art modelle.  immerhin, der letzte jerk meines 5-jährigen fing auf anhieb einen hecht.


----------



## bild (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase deine Meisterstücke sehen immer
gut aus egal welche Seite  #6

achja ich google jetz schon 2std. ca. nach 
Laminierepoxid hätte da jemand nen Tipp 
woher man das bekommt ?


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das kann gut sein , das die Schokoladenseite des Wobs davon abhängt , ob einer Links ,-oder Rechtshänder ist , aber da ich bisjetzt zu wenig Wobbler gepinselt habe , kann ich auf mich bezogen da keine klare Aussage machen(bin Rechtshänder) . 

Beim Sprühen durch mit Netzstoff bespanntem Stickrahmen wird das Schuppenmuster aber oft auf einer Seite höher oder tiefer(zur Seitenlinie) , da ich den Wobbler immer mit links halte , und ihn demzufolge je einmal mit Schaufel oben und unten halten muß .

Das muß ich dann immer wieder mit Übersprühen des Rückens/Bauches versuchen , auszugleichen .

                     Gruß , diemai


----------



## anglerjung (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bestätige mal die Theorie... bin auch ein Rechtshänder.

Ich denke Epoxyd verwenden iher viele von Behnke-Bootsservice. Bondex bestellt meine ich bei Conrad.

Welches Epoxd du nehmen magst ist dir überlassen. Ein paar Seiten vorher haben wir drüber geschrieben. Pelznase nimmt z.B. 600er bei Behnke. Seine Teile sind immer toll, dann kann es nicht verkehrt sein.

Bilder gibts von meinen auch die Tage, möchte onch 1 oder 2 Schichten auftragen. Wochenende war wieder produktiv, habe meine letzten fertigen grundiert, fleissig das Köderkarussell Runden drehen lassen und nebenbei dann noch meiner kleinen Armee achsen verpasst. habe wohl letzes Mal ein wenig übertrieben... sind so an die 50 Stück. Sah aber erst gar nicht so viel aus - sind ja auch alles kleine Wobbs.

Naja, kann ich die nächste Zeit abends entweder bepinseln oder ausbleien und Schaufeln basteln und verkleben.
Das ist ganz gut, denn da muss ich nicht in den Keller. Brrr ist das kalt momentan.

Na ich werde mal einen Versuch mit dem Lack wagen... 3 Euro Fehlinvestition geht noch.


----------



## don rhabano (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nun auch endlich mal wieder was von mir...bin im Moment sehr am experimentieren .

Den Rohling kennen ja vll. schon manche (IKEA-Bleistift^^) ...Hab ihn relativ stark bebleibt und eine giga Schaufel angefertigt (6mm -keine Kommentare) . Die Bemalung viel extrem schlicht aus der Zeitaufwand war annähernd auch so....Mir persönlich gefällt die Stellung der Augen so sehr gut!!! Ich meine bei diversen Wobblern von Bomber ist das ähnlich! Nun fiel mir wieder ein, dass ich noch ein paar super passende USA Gummis habe und jetzt ist es ein Aal . Der Schwanz ist extrem flexibel und ich bin sehr auf den Lauf gespannt! Der Wobbler an sich hat ca. 16cm mit Aalschwanz hat er genau 30 (ohne Schaufel).Gewicht: 95g....Wie gesagt ist grad meine experimentelle Phase^^.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Ich denke Epoxyd verwenden iher viele von Behnke-Bootsservice. Bondex bestellt meine ich bei Conrad.
> 
> Welches Epoxd du nehmen magst ist dir überlassen. Ein paar Seiten vorher haben wir drüber geschrieben. Pelznase nimmt z.B. 600er bei Behnke. Seine Teile sind immer toll, dann kann es nicht verkehrt sein.



Genau! Das 600er von Behnke habe ich auch und bin sehr zu frieden. Das nächste mal werde ich mir aber das 5-Minuten Epoxid von Conrad Elektronik kaufen. Für die kleinen Wobbler ist es es auch zu gebrauchen und ich muss nicht immer so lange das Köderkarussell laufen lassen.
Ich glaube auch, dass Bondex das 5-Min.-Epoxid für´s Finish nimmt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Den Rohling kennen ja vll. schon manche (IKEA-Bleistift^^) .



Genau!!! Dieb!!!:vik:



don rhabano schrieb:


> Nun fiel mir wieder ein, dass ich noch ein paar super passende USA Gummis habe



Freud mich für dich.



don rhabano schrieb:


> Der Schwanz ist extrem flexibel und ich bin sehr auf den Lauf gespannt!



Wie schön, dass dir das Leben spass macht!



don rhabano schrieb:


> an sich hat ca. 16cm, mit Aalschwanz[...]genau 30[...]



So genau wollten wir es eigentlich gar nicht wissen.




don rhabano schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist grad meine experimentelle Phase^^.



Glaube ich dir gern, wenn ich das so lese!:vik:


----------



## don rhabano (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|sagnix

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Man kann auch alles schief sehen....|bigeyes#d


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei so vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelen Satzzusammenstellungen in einem Post sieht man genau, wer es drauf anlegt und wer nicht. Da kann man es nicht nur schief sehen, es ist auch schief...:m

|gutenach


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein das hat einen anderen Grund. Ich schreibe von links nach rechts und die dickste Stelle ist meist am Kopf. Wenn ich fotografiere dann immer so daß ich die Signatur und Nummer später zu meiner Katalogisierung lesen kann. Die Bezeichnung für die Schwimmeigenschaften S,Fl oder SU steht dann auf der anderen Seite. So muß ich nicht lange überlegen und die Fotos sind aus einem Guß , sieht ordentlicher aus 

Das Epoxy brauche ich hier in HH nicht bestellen. Da kann ich jederzeit in den Conradladen gehen und sofort kaufen, ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

....hast du´s schön !!!!!#6


----------



## bild (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gut Jungs 

Werde mich ran machen und bei Behnke mal 600er bestellen 
+ Härter

Also ihr meint alle mit 600er, 601 Laminier Epoxid 
da ich nur dieses dort finde  .

Gruß NiKi


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Was für'n Klopper !!! 
Bin sehr gespannt , ob und wie der läuft !

Bei der Riesenschaufel müßte er den Schwanz ja noch locker mitbewegen !

                                   Gruß :vik:, diemai


----------



## don rhabano (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Erste Tests waren richtig gut!!! Werde vll. mal ein Video hochstellen wenn ich wieder ans Wasser komme...


Gute Nacht Don


----------



## bild (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was ist Parktischer zum Kopieren (Nachbauen) eines
Wobblers ? Gießverfahren oder Schnitzen ?

Wenn es das Gießverfahren ist könnte mir jemand
eine Kurzliste von dem wichtigsten Sachen machen .

Gruß NiKi  #h


----------



## fisherman93 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich würd schnitzen.
Aber nur mit balsa- oder Lindenholz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit gießen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Schnitze ihn!
Kannst auch Styrodur verwenden. Ist sehr leicht zu bearbeiten und somit ist das Kopieren vielleicht leichter, als mit einem schwerer zu bearbeitetem Holz.


----------



## bild (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja vllt. kann Pelznase weiteres zum Gießen kurz 
schreiben  möchte nämlich nen 3 teiler machen wäre
vllt einfacher zu Gießen als zu Schnitzen. 3 Balso
Wobbs heut Mittag Epoxed aber einer ist komisch da ist der noch klebrig hattet ihr dass auch schon mal ?


Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> möchte nämlich nen 3 teiler machen wäre
> vllt einfacher zu Gießen als zu Schnitzen.



Geht mit Holz ganz gut.

Der neuste von mir!

Indianer Wobbler 2 Mal grundiert mit Epoxyd







Indianer beim Test. Läuft gut!






Fehlt nur noch die Kriegsbemalung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fisherman93 schrieb:


> Also ich würd schnitzen.
> Aber nur mit balsa- oder Lindenholz.




Gehen alle anderen Hölzer unter???
#d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



			
				west1;2332434
Geht mit Holz ganz gut.
Der neuste von mir!
Indianer Wobbler 2 Mal grundiert mit Epoxyd
Indianer beim Test. Läuft gut!
Fehlt nur noch die Kriegsbemalung. :)[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Wobbler, klasse Bilder!
> 
> 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Stahlgerüst, die hinteren Teile durchbohrt, Draht rein auf einer Seite das restliche Loch mit Holzstückchen zugeklebt und von der anderen Seite mit 5Min. Epoxy ausgegossen.

Mit dem hinteren Teil hab ich angefangen und gleich Grundiert (5Min. Epoxy), danach das nächste genauso.

Das Vorderteil hat unten eine Nut da verschwinden Draht und Blei. Ist ja aber bekannt.

Hier ist das Blei im Wobb


----------



## magic feeder (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ist ja mal ein abgefahrenes teil.....wie soll er denn bemalt werden???


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Sehr schönes Teil........so einen hab' ich noch nicht !

Danke für die Anregung und die Fotos , das reicht mir zum Nachbauen !

                                        Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## west1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregung und die Fotos , das reicht mir zum Nachbauen !



Dann bau, ich hatte auch nur ein Foto. 



			
				magic feeder schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll er denn bemalt werden



Na in Kriegsbemalung! :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

west1:

Nochmal zum Drahtgerüst. Mache ich auch bei manchen einteiligen, aber letztlich ist das der Grund, warum ich mehrteilige scheue. Stelle mir das echt kompliziert vor, denn die Ösen können ja erst zuende gefertigt werden, wenn sie in den Draht des vorhergehenden Teils schon eingeschlauft sind. Weißt, was ich meine??? Ist auch kompliziert auszudrücken. 

Das stelle ich mir als elendes Gefrickel vor. Vor allem das saubere Schleifen und Polieren um die Austrittsösen herum, denn da hängt ja schon das nächste Teil dran. Klärt mich doch mal auf!
#6


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genauso ist das aber leider, da führt kei Weg drum herum. Zum Lackieren spanne ich so einen Gelenkwobbler in eine Art Rahmen aus Federstahl und diesen wiederum in meinen Rotationsbindestock


----------



## bild (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja ob das das richtige für mich wäre ^^
da der Wobbler ziemlich schwer aufgebaut ist.
Aber ich gucke mal was ich raus mache.

Dein Wobbler sieht sehr gut aus und anscheinend läuft 
er wie er aussieht. #r

Gruß NiKi #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> möchte nämlich nen 3 teiler machen





bild schrieb:


> da der Wobbler ziemlich schwer aufgebaut ist.




Ein 3-Teiler ist anversich nicht viel schwerer herzustellen als einen 1-Teiler. Du baust einfach einen 1-Teiler der groß genug ist und sägst ihn dann in 3 Teile. Die verschleifst du dann noch gut und dann müssten halt doch die etlichen Ösen eingesetzt werden. Es sei denn man verwendet ein durchgehendes Stahlgerüst. Schau mal auf dieser Seite etwa in der Mitte!

@west1: *hatschi* mich hast jetzt auch angesteckt so einen Wobbler zu bauen. - Danke


----------



## bild (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Könnte man auch für Aluklebeband Alufolie nehmen ?
Wenn man die mit kleber einstreicht ?
Oder sollte man sich alu tape von tesa holen ?

Gruß NiKi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schau mal ein paar Seiten vor dieser. Da haben wir darüber debattiert und ich habe auch einen Wobbler mit originaler Alufolie reingestellt und einen mit Milka-Folie. Kannst dir mal anschauen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja. Es geht mit der Folie, ist aber besser (scheinbar) mit selbstklebendem Alu-Tape! Ich werde mir mal welches kaufen und es testen.|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

da ich ne Weile mit verschiedenen Folien "gepfuscht" habe:bitte denkt daran, je dünner die wird, um so schwieriger wird der Untergrund ( Zumindest bei Holz) sonst sieht man jede kleine Schleifkerbe durch.
Mal eine andere Frage: da ich mal einige meiner "Produkte" zum Besten geben wollte, habe ich fotografiert, nur auf den Bildern erkennt man eigentlich nichts. Mit welchen Kameraeinstellungen macht ihr das?
Danke und Gruß
A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Bilder schieße ich im normalen Modus. Schau, dass der Raum gut belichtet ist und du mit der Kamera nicht zu nah dran gehst, weil manche Kameras erst ab einer gewissen Dinstanz zum Objekt scharfe Bilder schießen. Meinst gehe ich 50cm weg und zoooome mit dem Optischen Zoom ran. Und lege die Kamera wo auf oder nutze ein Statif. Dann verwackelt es nicht.#h


----------



## angler1996 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, werde ich probieren
Gruß A.


----------



## Jule_88 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin alle zusammen,

da ich mir morgen neues Balsa holen wollte, um am WE ein paar Rollinge zu schnitzen, woltte ich fragen wie ich "gutes" Balsaholz erkenne.

Da ich letzte mal ja echt mieses erwischt habe und ich es mir dieses mal ersparen wollte.

Von aussen sah es aus wie immer und war auch weich. Ich konnte es so eindrücken.
Nur als ich geschnitzt habe wurde es in der mitte hart.

Also kann man es irgendwie erkennen?!?

Wäre dankbar für ein Tipp.

Lg Jule

#h


----------



## bild (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Jule dein problem hatt bestimmtjeder schon mal
    aber schei*e das das von einem   cm zum anderen hart wird aba so ist das halt HOLZ ^^


----------



## Jule_88 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hmm dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als zu hoffen das das nächste besser wird :q

Dann werde ich gleich mal los und mir neues kaufen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Einen Kauftipp in Sachen Balsaholz kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Aber kannst du mir veraten, wo du dein Balsa für wie viel gekauft hast?
Immoment habe ich noch mein Styrodur und bin auch sehr damit zu frieden, aber mit Balsa würde ich auch mal gerne experimentieren.


----------



## Jule_88 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe mein Balsa vom Praktiker, da ich sonst auch nicht wüsste wo ich es herbeziehen könnte.

Kosten weiß ich garned mehr genau ca. 7 € ----> 1m lang und 3cm x 3cm


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hab auch schon ein paar ausfälle bei baumarkt balsa gehabt (und irgendwann vor ca 1 jahr hier gepostet), seitdem kauf ich mein balsa im modellbaufachhandel. am liebsten dasjenige für schiffsrümpfe, dass ist dichter und sehr homogen. die dünnen brettchen für flugzeugtragflächen sind besonders leicht, aber auch daher etwas poröser und für wobs er ungeeignet.  kann natürlich auch zufall sein, dass ich mit dem schiffsrumpf-balsa bisher gut gefahren bin, mit 2-3 "schiffsrumpf-rohlingen" komm ich locker übers jahr, ich hab lieber hartholz oder abachi.  viel glück.


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Um Balsa bewerten zu können würde ich mir die Maserung von der Seite (also Querschnitt und nicht längs der Maserung) ansehen. Sind die Ringe eng, wird das Holz recht hart sein. Helleres Holz ist meist weicher als donkleres (Kernholz)
Ich empfehle ohnehin kein Balsaholz weil es mir persönlich zu anfällig ist. Mit scharfem Werkzeug läßt sich auch billige Kiefer wunderbar bearbeiten. Diese 3 Wobbler habe ich mit einem einfachen Taschenmesser geschnitzt und dann mit Schleifpapier geglättet. Ich denke mit Balsa wäre ich nicht viel schneller gewesen|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier ist meine neue 2009er Collection. Diesmal habe ich mir einige schokobraune in 5cm gebastelt. Mal sehen ob die Forellen das auch für einen süßen Snack halten.
Die rosanen sind ein Remake meines 2007er entworfenen Favoriten im Pufforellenkillen  Davon habe ich dann auch gleich noch ein paar Varianten angefertigt


----------



## Pelznase (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab noch einen blaue hechtwobb gemacht. hab dem kopf 2-3 schnitte mehr gegönnt, dadurch wirkt er weniger rund.


----------



## Huchenfreak (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Jörg: #6#6 sehr geil!
Wie lang ist der?


----------



## Malte (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase deine Lackierungen sind ja der Wahnsinn |bigeyes


----------



## Pelznase (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, der ist 16cm lang. war 18cm, aber ein bohrer ist abgebrochen und die op kostete 2cm - sollte nicht weiter schlimm sein.


----------



## don rhabano (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Musste auch heute was reparieren und dabei kam mir eine kleine Idee, von der ich hoffe ,dass sie noch nicht bekannt ist....bin jetzt einfach mal so dreißt und nene mich den Erfinder der "Doppelöse"  . Einfach so biegen wie auf dem Bild und z.b. als Nasenschrauböse an einem Abachiwobb nehmen-so sind Wobbler à la Peter Biedron kein Problem mehr (außerdem ist der Arbeitsaufwand extrem gering). Naja Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ....


----------



## don rhabano (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch ein paar Miniwobbs vom Wochenende ,sind noch mehr aber hier nur ein paar. Der Teufel wird ein kleines Geschenk für einen Freund ...:vik:


----------



## anglerjung (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Wie immer ein sehr schönes Teil!

@ Don R

Den Teufel find ich ja mal witzig. Eine wirklich klasse Idee, da wird sich dein Kumpane freuen. Macht echt was her und schaut super grimmig.

Die Doppelöse schaut auch gut aus.
Hast du die schon mal getestet?

Wenns funzt, dann würde ich mit deiner Erlaubnis mal dein Patent mißbrauchen ;-)

Bin auch gerade beim Werkeln.
Meine Armee ist nun mit Achsen versehen und ausgebleit und nun badet ein Soldat  nach dem anderem in der Wanne. Bin zufrieden, wird immer besser... muss nur noch an manchen Wobbs kleine Korrekturen der Ösen vornehmen, damit sie laufen. Ca. 70% laufen aber gleich, was bei den Minis aber echt nicht so einfach ist.
Köderkarussell dreht auch fleissig, dann kann ich euch mal meine ersten fertigen mit Epoxydpanzer zeigen. Und grundiert habe ich auch wieder einige Wobbs... die Pipeline ist also im Fluss.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Wobbler wurden hier wieder gebaut!#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ihr leistet hier ja wieder alle Schwerstarbeit.....
Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein Engelchen!

Klasse Wobbler von allen!!!

Bondex: deine geschnitzten Kiefermodelle sind klasse!
#6

Pelz: na ja, was soll man sagen, ohne sich zu wiederholen?
der Wahnsinn.

Erzählt doch ruhig ein wenig mehr zu Details wie Laufverhalten, Bebleiung usw.


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex: deine geschnitzten Kiefermodelle sind klasse!

Naja mir wackeln die einfach zu stark und kippeln extrem. Ich weiß leider nicht woran das liegt. Man kann sie nur sehr sehr langsam führen sonst sind die so dermaßen agil daß es die Fische sicher mehr verschreckt als lockt. Vielleicht ist die Schaufel zu groß?


----------



## Pelznase (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein barsch. leider klappt es nicht immer mit der farbe, manchmal (wie hier) klappt es ganz gut.






würde meine wobbs lieber wieder in ihrem (natürlichen) habitat fotografieren!


----------



## bild (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

also der folien-Wobbler ist ja mal der hit sieht super aus #6#6


@ Pelznase 

dein wobbler sieht ma wieder zum verwechsen echt aus SUPER!!!!

GRuß NiKi|wavey:


----------



## Pelznase (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch einer in gold-braun. sind übrigens neue augen - hab meiner freundin pajetten abgeluchst.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: Schöner Wobbler, wirkt sehr natürlich!


----------



## stanleyclan (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey ihr Bastler!!!

ich habe mal eine Frage, denn ich wollte auch mal mit dem Wobbler schnitzen anfangen! kann ich auch zum anfang Holz aus meinem Garten wie Haselnuss nehmen?? oder *muss* ich anderes nehmen??

lg Stanley


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> hey ihr Bastler!!!
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage, denn ich wollte auch mal mit dem Wobbler schnitzen anfangen! kann ich auch zum anfang Holz aus meinem Garten wie Haselnuss nehmen?? oder *muss* ich anderes nehmen??
> 
> lg Stanley




Du kannst nehmen, was du willst. Aus jedem Holz lassen sich Wobbler basteln. Aber: Es sollte schon trocken sein, einfach einen Ast vom Baum schneiden, ist nicht zu empfehlen.

Nussholz ist doch recht hart. Ich würde die ersten Schritte mit der weichen Sorte Abachi machen. Schau mal, ob in deiner Nähe ein Saunabauer ist. Der hat so ein Zeug.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kiefernholz soll auch ganz gut sein. Oder Fichte tut´s auch. Wie groß sollen denn die Wobbler werden, die du schnitzen möchtest? Wenn sie unter 5cm sind, würde ich dir vom Schnitzen abraten, weil es dann viel zu fummelig mit den Dingern wird. Dann solltest du lieber ein Material wie Balsa oder Styrodur nehmen.

Aber wenn wir schon beim Schnitzen sind: Was für Messer nehmt ihr dazu? Pelznase hat glaube ich ein Finmesser und Bondex ein "normales" Taschenmesser?;+


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

als echter "Löffelschnitzer" aus dem Arzgebirg: 
ein Schnitzmesser
Gruß A.


----------



## don rhabano (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also bis 3cm ist es kein Problem Kiefer zu schnitzen! Darunter ist es kaum mehr (schön) möglich. Schau einfach mal was du noch im Keller rumfahren hast , säg dir ein passendes Stück zu ,zeichne eine Form vor oder nimm eine Schablone und leg einfach mal drauf los! Ich verwende für grobes ein sehr dickes Messer von Herbertz, für feineres einen Cuter oder ein normales Taschenmesser(kein Schweizer)und für mikroskopisches Teppichklingen (kein Cutter einfach eckig). Man kann aber auch alle Arbeitsschritte mit einem normalen ,mittleren Taschenmesser machen (z.b. Opinel)...


----------



## stanleyclan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was für ein material eignet sich für eine Tauchschaufel?? ahbe mal gehört man kann CD rolinge benutzen, und dann mit einer schere schneiden.....?


----------



## bild (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab schon mal versucht aus einem Rohling was zu machen da ich gard nix besseres zur hand hatte und versuchte es zu schneiden nach dem dritten schnitt kamen dann risse und so wurde es unbrauchbar. Sie sind auch ziemlich dunn für eine Tauchschaufel nehm lieber dickeres Plastik z.B. Plexi Glas dass kann man schön mit einer Säge schneiden. Aber wenn du grad unbedingt eine Wobbler fertig machen willst müsstest dudie Tauchschaufel aus der CD rausschleifen hab ma ausprobiert das klappt (zumindestens mit dem DURO Schleifer von ALDI ).

Gruß NiKi #h


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin bild 
das ding hab ich auch xD 
wie macht ihr eig doppelösen?


----------



## diemai (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ stanleyclan

Würde dir von Buschholz abraten , habe ich auch mal probiert , frisch geschnitten , entrindet und zum Trocknen in den Keller getan !

Nach 3 Wochen war es auch einigermaßen trocken......aber auch gerissen !

Dann schon lieber Fichtenleisten aus'm Baumarkt , aber nur die feingehobelte Qualität , keine simplen Dachlatten .
Am Besten mit vielen , feinen Maserungsstreifen und natürlich astfrei .

Plexiglas taugt nichts als Tauchschaufel , das bricht leicht ab .

Polycarbonat , auch Lexan genannt , ist da besser , bekommt man aber schlecht .

Kannst auch auf Alublech 1,0 bis 1,5 mm ausweichen , habe auch kürzlich auf Tackleunderground gelesen , das da einige Leute Leiterplatten-Rohlinge nehmen , das sind diese dünnen grünen oder braunen Kunstoffplatten in Elektrogeräten , auf die die Schaltkreise gelötet werden . Die dürfen aber noch keine vorgefertigten Löcher haben(kenne mich mich Elektronik garnicht aus , hab's nur gelesen) .

Müßtest 'mal bei "Conrad" in Wandsbek oder Altona nachfragen , die müssten sowas haben(du bist ja aus Hamburg).

                   Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## bild (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai 
sorry wusste nicht mehr den begriff aslo mit Plexiglas meinte ich Polycarbonat

@ Hannes94 
Und schon getestet also ich komm damit gut klar ist gut zum schleifen  nicht immer per Hand ^^

Gruß NiKi |wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bild 
kla ... geht super damit  aber oftmals gehts mit der hand besser ...:q

& das ist mein neuster |bla:1mmdicke aluschaufel 6cm & ca.10 gr noch unlackirt ich überlege was ich für farben nehmen soll |kopfkrat...  wollte nicht dises langweilige barsch deko nehmen #q


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Hannes
das sieht schon sehr gut aus!! Vielleicht ist die Schaufel in dieser Stellung etwas zu klein...Versuch macht kluch. Die Öse sitzt aber perfekt! Die Form gefällt mir ebenfalls

Bondex ein "normales" Taschenmesser? 
Jau, oder einen Cutter (NT) Filetiermesser geht zur Not auch oder ein normales Fahrtenmesser. Wichtig ist nur daß es immer schön scharf ist. Für Styrodur nehme ich einfach ein kleines Obstmesser aus der Küche. Vorher wird es immer kurz auf 400er Wasserschleifpapier abgezogen. Das macht eine Rasierklinge aus fast jedem Messer, vorrausgesetzt der Stahl ist nicht der letzte Schrott


----------



## bild (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94 Versuch doch mal nen schicken Hechtdekor
    hinzubekommen Hechte sind  Kanibale =P


Gruß Niki


----------



## Hannes94 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex,
Cool danke. also mit der schaufelstellung war ich anfangs auch etwas skeptisch aber in der badewanne leuft er perfeckt  hast du noch nen tipp wie ich doppelösen hinbekomme? bis jetzt bin ich immer drann gescheitert ....

Bild 
 hechtdeko hmmm.... is ne gute idee werde mir nachher gleich mal ein etwas größeres modell dafür bauen ;D den kleinen lackier ich metallic silber  mit etwas orange und rot ;D werde noch mal ein pic reinstellen ... zeig doch mal einen bild von deinen bauten 

Mfg Hannes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> was für ein material eignet sich für eine Tauchschaufel?? ahbe mal gehört man kann CD rolinge benutzen, und dann mit einer schere schneiden.....?



Kann man benutzen. Ich rate dir aber davon ab. Einmal hatte ich einen Wobbler mit einer CD-Rohling-Tauchschaufel gebaut. Ausfersehen ist mir der runtergefallen (in der Köderbox!!!) und die Schaufel ist gerade abgebrochen. Das Material ist viel zu porös. Ich nehme jetzt nur noch 2mm "Hobbyglas" aus dem Baumarkt. Es ist viel Bruchsicherer und besser zu bearbeiten. Metalle kann man auch nehmen, sind aber für kleinere Wobbler viel zu schwer.


----------



## don rhabano (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> ... nen tipp wie ich doppelösen hinbekomme? bis jetzt bin ich immer drann gescheitert ....




Doppelösen sind erstmal vollkommen unwichtig! Trotzdem eine Anleitung mit Bild und Text.

Bild 1:  ein ca. 10cm langes Stück geeigneten Draht nehmen und wie auf dem Bild biegen (am besten mit einem Pinselstiel 
o.a. damit die öse schön rund wird.)

Bild 2: Das andere Drahtende in Richtung der ersten biegen.

Bild 3: Die andere Öse formen und das Drahtende paralel zum anderen nach unten ziehen und ggf. korrigieren.

Bild 4: Wenn du das ganze als Schrauböse haben möchtest (nur bei hartem Holz verwenden ) einfach die Enden verwinden, ansonsten bei der Achse 10cm mehr draht vorne lassen und das eine Drahtende für den Rest der Achse nutzen.


----------



## bild (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes arbeite gerade an nem Crankbait ist im Anhang :q
    Der wird so etwas im Barschdekor und Weißfisch also aml sehen ne ich versuche Bad mal nen 3-Teiler daran kommt nen 
Hecht dekor vllt hab ich dann die Airbrushfraben. Im moment hab ich nicht so jeden Tag Zeit am Wochenende geh ich vllt mal mitem Kumpel nen Paar Rohlinge sägen, zuhause wird dann bearbeitet =P.

Gruß Niki


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moiiiiiin,

Will mir jetzt endlich auch mal selbst Wobbler bauen...
Hab immer schön gesucht und sogar das meiste gefunden, mit Drahtachse und so...
Aber iens hab ich noch nicht gecheckt^^
Das Blei und und der Draht kommen ja in die eingesägte Kerbe und werden dann mit Epoxid festgeklebt...
Muss/Kann/Sollte ich das gleiche Epxid auch benutzen um den Wobbler Wasserrfest zu machen oder gibs da wat anderes?
Am Schönsten wäre natürlich ein Link zu dem entsprechenden Matrial...


Lg Jan Peter


----------



## bild (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Anhang hat net geklappt hier aba hoffentlich =P.

@Nolfrave
Also mit Epoxid bekommt dein Wobbler eine schöne Schutzschicht
die vor vielen attaken der Raubfische schützt aber total geschützt ist er wenn
du ihn in ein 1:1 gekochtes Leinöl und Terpentin Bad legst so ungefähr naja es kommt daruf an welches Holz undwann es geshlagen wurde aber bei Kiefer dauert dass so ungefähr 24 st. bis das sich vollgesogen hat . Dann musst du den Wobbler
ca. 4-5 Tage trocknen lassen dann ist er total wasser Resistent.

Gruß Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Das Blei und und der Draht kommen ja in die eingesägte Kerbe und werden dann mit Epoxid festgeklebt...
> Muss/Kann/Sollte ich das gleiche Epxid auch benutzen um den Wobbler Wasserrfest zu machen oder gibs da wat anderes?




Hallo Jan (ich lass der Einfachheit halber mal den Peter weg ),

zum Kleben des Bleies und der Achse nimmst du am besten 5-Minuten-Epoxidkleber, z.B. von Konrad oder UHU schnellfest. Der ist ein wenig teurer, dafür kriegst du ihn aber in jedem Baumarkt.

Gruss, Steffen


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Jan



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> zum Kleben des Bleies und der Achse nimmst du am besten 5-Minuten-Epoxidkleber, z.B. von Konrad oder UHU schnellfest. Der ist ein wenig teurer, dafür kriegst du ihn aber in jedem Baumarkt.



Und um den Wobbler wasserfest und bissfest zubekommen das gleiche.
3-4 Mal mit 5 Min. Epox von Konrad überziehen und gut ist’s!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hier noch ein barsch. *leider klappt es nicht immer mit der farbe*, manchmal (wie hier) klappt es ganz gut.


 
Könntest du mal den ein oder anderen "verunglückten" Wobbler reinstellen? Interessiert mich irgendwie brennend!


----------



## don rhabano (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch was von heute....
ich will die Wobbler von Pelznase nicht nachahmen , jedoch hab ich an einem Rohling für einen Jerkbait-Diver etwas zuviel geschliffen und es ist ein Wobbler draus geworden. Leider ist  NACH dem Imprägnieren beim Testen die Maserung stark herausgetreten (ärgerlich-war echt ein schönes Teil).

Länge: 14cm
Breite:1,7cm
Gewicht ohne Drillinge: Genau 35g (34,99) langsam sinkend

Die Farbe kommt auf dem Bild schlecht rüber...


----------



## Pelznase (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nö, das bezog sich auf den farbton, das ruhrbarsch-grün, welches ich nicht immer so hinbekomme...
kannst dir ja selbst köder raussuchen und die als misslungen betrachten. denn alles, was ich 2008 gebaut hab, findest du auch in der gallerie wieder, da sind auch "farbliche entgleisungen" dabei.




Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Könntest du mal den ein oder anderen "verunglückten" Wobbler reinstellen? Interessiert mich irgendwie brennend!


----------



## bild (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gibts keine Kritik an meinem Wobbler =P

Naja ihm fehlt etwas Blei sonst ist er gut gelungen


@ don rhabano 

Geiler Wobbler echt super teil #r


Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nehmt mal was anderes als Besenstiele, die Preise dafür explodieren langsam:c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nimm Styrodur. Das Zeugs, das beim Bau zum isolieren verwendet wird. Das bekommste "nachgeschmissen".
Zudem ist es sehr leicht zu bearbeiten und hat einen besseren Auftrieb als Balsaholz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zum einkleben der Achse und des Bleis kann man auch Ponal Express wasserfest nehmen. Oder den nicht wasserfesten Ponal. Da ehh Epoxid drüberkommt und mehrere Farbschichten spielt das keine Rolle, ob der fasserfest ist, oder nicht. Ich nehme aber den wasserfesten.


----------



## stanleyclan (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eine frage bleibt bei mir noch offen und zwar was man als Farbe nehmen könnte, um den fertig angemalten Wobbler nochmal überzumalen, sodass die Farbe nicht gleich beim dritten angeln gehen abblättert...

lg


----------



## fisherman93 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an euch.
Und zwar wollte ich demnächst mal Wobbler drechseln. Geht das???
Natürlich dann noch ne Tauchschaufel dran.


----------



## don rhabano (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auf den Rohling kommt: 

1. Imprägnierung (Holzschutz- gibts auch im Baumarkt)
2. Grundierung (weiße Acrylfarbe)
3. Bemalung (Von Airbrush über Acryl vieles möglich)
4. Versiegelung (Mit 5min Epoxy/ Laminierepoxydharz)

Durch Schritt vier (in 1-7Schichten) Ist der Köder absolut Wasserfest und sehr bissbeständig! Die Bemalung sieht man ja durch ,also ist keine 2fache Bemalung nötig. Falls due einen Köder mit Versiegelung neu bemalen willst, dann erstmal gut abschleifen, grundieren ,wieder neu Bemalen und dann eine neue Schicht Epoxyd darüber.


Zum Drechseln: Ja klar geht das! Gerade die Grundformen kann man sehr gut drechseln! Details und/oder Unregelmäßigkeiten kann man dagegen nicht drechseln (logisch!).  Schickmal diemai ne PN der drechselt auch Wobbler.


----------



## fisherman93 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn man für Wobbs Harthölzer wie Buche nimmt müsste das doch auch gehen. Man nimmt nur weniger Blei oder?

Sie sind weniger bissanfällig als balsa... deshalb dachte ich ;-)


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar geht jedes holz, aber bedenke, dass schweres holz auch eine andere massenträgheit hat. ein schwerer schwanz wird weniger stark wackeln alse ein balsaschwanz, wenn beim balsawob das blei nur in der mitte ist. allerdings ist hektisches wackeln auch oft gar nicht erwünscht.  

ich liebe meine eiche- und robinienjerks. nur miniwobs sind mir aus hartholz zu fummelig


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Antworten habs gecheckt^^


Also durch den 5-min Epoxid ist das Teil dann auch Wasserfest...


Aslo Erst bemalen und dan Epoxid drüber...


Jetzt noch Oppa fragen was er so dahat den Rest besorgen und dann gez endlich los)


LG Jan Peter


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fisherman 93

Mordskerl hat recht , schwerere Hölzer wobbeln nicht so gut und intensiv .

Also , 'mal über'n Daumen......Abachi und Fichte/Kiefer für Wobbler , Buche für Jerks , egal ob gedrechselt oder ausgesägt .

Außerdem hat man bei leichterem Holz mehr Möglichkeiten zum Austrimmen , ohne das der Wobbler gleich zum Sinker wird !

Gedrechselte(= runde) Wobbler neigen aber mehr zum "rollen" , da ihnen die seitliche Stabilität eines flachen oder ovalen Körpers fehlt , ich mag diese Aktion nicht sooooo besonders .

Man kann dem aber z. B. durch eine Metall-Tauchlippe , die von unten angeschraubt wird , entgegenwirken , natürlich auch mit Ballast-Gewicht oder speziellen "stufigen" Tauchlippen .

Ein gedrechselter Wobbler muß auch nicht zwangsläufig ÜBERALL rund sein , man kann ja noch flache oder gekrümmte Flächen anschleifen oder fräsen .

Ich gucke 'mal in meinem File , ob ich 'n paar Bilder finde , wiegesagt , alle sind ursprünglich auf der Drechselbank entstanden .

                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So , ich habe glaub'ich noch welche....!

Leider sind mit angeschraubter Lippe keine dabei , hab' ich schon gelöscht , sorry !

Gruß|wavey: , diemai


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moiiiin,


diemai echt schöne Teile:m


Hoffentlich kann ich auch bald meine vorzeigen...


Lg Jan Peter


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diemai schöne dinger  
wie hast du das glänzende schuppenmuster beim jerk hinbekommen ???
ist das Fligengitter oder ne folie ?????
mfg Hannes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

demai:
kann mich nur anschließen: der Jerk ist sehr schön geworden und das Schuppenmuster: klasse
Ist das einer von deinen brüchtigten Brotzeitbrettwobblern?
#6


----------



## bild (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai 
echt super design#6 die sind gedrechstelt oder ?
die muster sind richtig gut geworden ann mich nur den anderen anschließen.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp wie ich die Folie am glattesten
auf den Wobbler bekomme ( bin gerade in der Folien experimentier Fase =P) 


Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bild 
also ich hab das dicke alutape von tesa genommen an den seiten leicht eingeschnitten undraufgelegt danach hab ichs mit nem stiel vom schraubenziher glattgedrückt  mit nem glatten holzstück gehts auch  und n schuppenmuster bekommste mit den uhrmacher schraubenziher griffen hinn |bla:

 so das is mein neuster (obenb ist er noch silber schleht zu sehen )  wurde heute gleich in der warnow getestet  und siheda aufm dritten wurf nen mini hecht :vik:von 47 cm der weiterschwimmen durfte :q


----------



## bild (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab das Gleiche Band und auch nen Uhrmacherschraubenzieher benutzt abe trotzdem sind 
ein Paar nicht gutaussehende Falten entstanden das ist nun Ärgerlich !!#q  Aber andere Tipps oder möglichkeiten das aufzukleben gibt es nicht ?


Gruß Niki#h


----------



## don rhabano (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Heute fertig geworden....


Jerkbait "Nemo" in Buster Jerk Optik.
Gewicht: 46g
Länge:12cm
Breite: bis 1,5cm
Höhe: bis 4,5cm

Die Maserung kommt trotz super sauberen Arbeitens bei Kiefer (zumindest bei diesem Holzstück) etwas raus .


----------



## don rhabano (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hat beim 1. Mal nicht geklappt mit den Pics ;+


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

don rhabano
schönes ding|bigeyes#6 hast mit pinsel oder? dafür siht er super aus die maserung is nich so toll hoffentlich leuft er !


bild 
hmmm.... dann hab ich auch keine idee mehr ;+


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank , Leute:vik: !

@ Kohlmeise

Die Teile sind diesesmal nicht aus Steakbrettern , sondern alle aus Besen ,-und Schaufelstielen gedrechselt .

@ Hannes94

Also , das war auch mein erster Versuch mit Folie , habe die Methode auf Tackleunderground gelesen :

Erst mal das schiere Holz nach dem Imprägnieren 2 X mit 2K-Klarlack gestrichen , dann mit Sprühkleber Netzstoff(sog. "Tüll" aus dem Handarbeits,-und Stoffladen)aufgeklebt , hierauf dann Alu-Klebeband geklebt und das Muster durchgedrückt .

Dann 1 X Epoxy auf die Folie , quasi als Schutz und Grundierung , schließlich farbig bemalt und dann noch 2 X Acrylklarlack , 2 X Epoxy aund 2 X 2K-Klarlack 'rauf .

Doppelt hält besser , hahaha !

                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## bild (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich hab da nen Problem klappt es auch wenn man
gekochtes Leinöl und Terpentin erstz 1:1 vermischt oder klappt das dann nicht ?

Gruß Niki#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Also ich hab da nen Problem klappt es auch wenn man
> gekochtes Leinöl und Terpentin erstz 1:1 vermischt oder klappt das dann nicht ?
> 
> Gruß Niki#h



Bei mir hat´s geklappt.


----------



## angelanfänger93 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi an alle..
das ist mein erster selbstgebauter jerkbait..
ist noch nicht ganz fertig..es soll ein redhead werden vondaher bekommt noch einen roten kopf..ich freue mich schonihn das erste mal im wasser zu testen
___________________________________________________
angler93#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Don:

ich finde die sichtbare Maserung klasse, zeigt es doch schön das Naturprodukt "Holz". Am schönsten ist es, wenn eine deutliche Maserung nur mit einer dünnen Schicht Klarlack abgedeckt ist. Dafür braucht es dann aber schon die Terpentin / Leinölmethode.

Es bauen ja anscheinend sehr viele "Newbies" momentan.
#6Optimal, wenn es so weiter geht, fallen die nächsten tausend Postings in kürzester Zeit.

Hier zwei neue von mir




Hier ein 14 cm Modell, in der Form von Pelzes HP, nur mit einer anderen Schaufel mit Öse drauf. Farben wie immer Acryl, mit Schraubösen und ca. 7 gramm beschwert. Der Wobbler ist aus Fichtenholz.





Der hier misst 16 cm und ist eine Art Grandma-Clone, allerdings wesentlich stärker abgerundet. Auch hier Acryl, Beschwerung 8 gramm, ebenfalls Fichte.

Beide Modelle haben einen sehr schlingernden Lauf, eine Mischung aus Wobbeln und Flanken. Liegt glaube ich vor allem am doch einigermaßen schweren Holz. Jedenfalls ist das genau die Aktion, die ich sehr schätze.


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Also , das Farbdesign des oberen Modells hat schon was , gefällt mir gut !

                                 Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Zwei sehr schöne Wobbler hast du da gebaut! - Gefallen mir echt sehr.

Du sagtest, du hast Fichtenholz verwendet. 
Mit was für Werkzeugen hast du die grobe Form herausgearbeitet?

Das war bei meinen ersten Versuchen mit Fichtenholz immer ein bisschen ein Problem. Mit Fräsen wollte ich nicht ans Werk gehen, da sonst das ganze Zimmer voller Sägespäne wäre.#d

Vorallem das untere Motiv gefällt mir sehr. Was nicht heißt, dass mir das das Obere weniger gefällt.

- Das mit den Noobs stimmt - :g


----------



## bild (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Coole Pinselarbeiten Kohlmeise echt super.
Als mit Terpentin ersatz und Leinö kann man am besten die Wobbler versiegeln oder ?

Gruß Niki


----------



## Pelznase (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

boah kohlmeise, für das modell gab´s aber keine schablone, so geht das aber nicht!
wie es aussieht, läuft die form in 14cm wohl genauso wie meine kleinen, die nur ca. 7,5 cm haben (wobblen und flanken 50/50). ich bin grad auch noch dabei die form etwas zu verändern. der erste rohling liegt schon hier rum.

ist echt schön hier so viele ambitionierte köderbauer zu sehen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge:
Ich habe zum Glück die Möglichkeit, eine Schreinerei aufzusuchen, wenn ich das will. Die groben Profile sind mit einer Bandsäge ausgeschnitten, die groben Rundungen habe ich an einem fest installierten Bandschleifer gemacht.
Zuhause dann nur noch mit Scheifpapier nachbearbeitet.

Bild:
die Leinöl / Terpentinmethode eignet sich gut zum Imprägnieren. Da ich aber so gut wie jeden Wobbler mit einem Epoxidpanzer versehe, verzichte ich meist darauf. Es ist nämlich recht langwierig, einige Tage die Wobbler baden und mindestens eine Woche trocknen lassen, bevor es weitergeht...
Demai hat auch schon gemeint, dass er bei einigen Hölzern (Kiefer) Probleme mit der Ölsuppe gehabt hat. Wie gesagt: wenn du fürn Anfang nicht mit Epoxid versiegeln willst und nur Klarlack zur Verfügung hast, solltest du die Methode aber schon anwenden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> boah kohlmeise, für das modell gab´s aber keine schablone, so geht das aber nicht!




Doch, doch guckst du!!!!
Ist exakt dein "Flachläufer", nur mit ner anderen Schaufel.
Würde mir niiiiieeeemmmmaaals einfallen, irgendwas von deiner Galerie zu klonen!


----------



## bild (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase 

Hab nur Schablonen von dir benutzt bis jetzt =P
Benutzt du denn uch Leinöl Tepetin zum Schutz des 
Wobblers ?    



Gruß Niki  |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Gemeinde :q

Hin- und wieder kaufe ich sogar noch Wobbler.
Als "Prototypen" sozusagen :q
Am Freitag kam per Post ein "Crane Bait" den ich heute
ausprobiert habe. (Un) Glücklicherweise machte er heute
sofort Bekanntschaft mit einer gepunkteten (die natürlich wieder 
schwimmen durfte) aber leider hat sie mir die Schaufel
abgebissen/abgebrochen ?

Wie könnte ich den nagelneuen Wobbler wieder funktionsfähig bekommen ?
Für ein-zwei Vorschläge wäre ich Euch dankbar #h

Ich dachte mir folgendes:
Mit einem Dremel den verbliebenen Rest rausschneiden oder
rausfräsen ?
Neue Schaufel einsetzen - bearbeitete Stellen farblich anpassen - Epoxieren - fertig #c
Auf was könnte ich bei der Operation im INNEREN stoßen - Metall ? #c
Ist kein Arzt an Board, der den mal unters Röntgengerät
legen könnte 

Danke 

Bobster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bobster:
mach es so, wie du es beschrieben hast!
Wenn du nicht wesentlich weiter ins Innere des Wobs fräst als unbedingt nötig, sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Ist aber keine Garantie. Könntest ja aus der Operation eine nette Bildergalerie anfertigen!
#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Abend,
Pass wie schon gesagt wurde beim Fräsen auf! Soweit ich weiss sind die Crane-Wobbler aus Balsa und besitzen dadurch ne durchgehende Achse. MfG Nordmann


----------



## west1 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich den nagelneuen Wobbler wieder funktionsfähig bekommen ?
> Für ein-zwei Vorschläge wäre ich Euch dankbar


Guckst du hier.


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise
Danke für die Bestätigung.

@Bulettenbär
Durchgehende Achse-'hatte ich auch vermutet
Danke

@west1
ein Bild erklärt mehr als 1000 Worte.
Danke für den Link.

Bobster


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde :q
> 
> (Un) Glücklicherweise machte er heute
> sofort Bekanntschaft mit einer gepunkteten (die natürlich wieder
> ...


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Endich mein erste Folien Wob ist noch etaws Faltig aba da bekomm ich in den Griff. 



Gruß Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir folgendes:
> Mit einem Dremel den verbliebenen Rest rausschneiden oder
> rausfräsen ?
> Neue Schaufel einsetzen - bearbeitete Stellen farblich anpassen - Epoxieren - fertig #c
> ...



Da hast du richtig gedacht. Genau so bin ich letztens auch vorgegangen. - Mit Erfolg.


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Mordskerl
...war ne Seeforelle :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2348527&postcount=130


Bobster


----------



## Hannes94 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bild
ich hätten den wobbler noch etwas mehr rund geschliffen z.b. am schwanz und am rücken siht irgendwie etwas eckig aus... aber für den ersten folien wobb schon ganz ok #6

ich hab heute auch endlich mal nen köderkarusell gebaut :vik:aus ner batterie und n altem stabilbaukasten da ich keinen passenden motor hatte muste ich das ganze über zich zahnräder laufen lasen aber nu is das ding tippi toppi mit 10 umdrehungen pro min .... wurde auch gleich mit 4 wobbs eingeweiht 

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Cool möchte mir sowas auch bauen hab an Fischertechnik gedacht das passt doch zum Wobbler  .
Kann man eine Terpentin Leinöl Mischung öfter verwenden oder nur 1 mal ?


Gruß Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Cool möchte mir sowas auch bauen hab an Fischertechnik gedacht das passt doch zum Wobbler  .
> Kann man eine Terpentin Leinöl Mischung öfter verwenden oder nur 1 mal ?
> 
> 
> Gruß Niki




So oft du magst, du musst halt ab und zu nachfüllen, da ja immer etwas in den Rohlingen verbleibt.


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort wie macht man dass denn das der Wob die ganze zeit taucht ?



Gruß Niki #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort wie macht man dass denn das der Wob die ganze zeit taucht ?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Niki #h




Noch ne schnelle Antwort
:m

Am besten füllst du die Mischung in ein ehemaliges langes Würstelglas. Das bis wenige cm unter den Rand mit der Pampe befüllen - Wobbler rein - Deckel drauf. Das ist alles.
Sollte der letzte cm nicht untergegangen sein - auch egal. Einfach mal kräftig schütteln, so dass alles benetzt wird, den Rest zieht das Gemisch dann schon rauf.


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die SCHNELLE Antwort =P

werde das gleich mal dann machen dann saugt das hoffentlich auch ordentlich .


Gruß Niki


----------



## Hannes94 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bild 
denk drann je härter das holz destso länger musses drinne bleiben in der suppe genauso ist es bei größeren modellen...
mfg hannes


----------



## fish - hunter (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch wieder einen Wobbler fertig. 
Farblich hab ichs diesmal fast so hinbekommen wie ich das wollte, 
zumindest mal einen ordentlichen Übergang.

Petri


----------



## Jan M. (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal ein selbst gebauter Wobbler von mir.













ein weiterer kommt heute oder morgen noch.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fish - hunter: Höhr sofort damit auf, deinen Wobbler nieder zu machen!:r

Ich finde ihn super! Die Farben kommen natürlich herüber und wirken auch gut.

Sag mal, was hast du für Material verwendet und mit was ist das Finish gemacht?

@Jan M.: Schöner Wobbler!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort wie macht man dass denn das der Wob die ganze zeit taucht ?



Ich bin immer hingegangen und habe an meinem Wobbler einen Draht angebracht. Falls dazu keine Möglichkeit sein sollte, bohre ein kleines Loch in den Wobbler-Bauch, wo nachher der Schlitz für das Blei oder die Drahtachse rein kommt und befestige den Draht darin. Reinklemmen reicht. Dann den Wobbler in die "Suppe" gleiten lassen und den Draht aus der Öffnung rausschauen lassen. Der Deckel geht auch drauf, wenn der Draht zwischen Glas und Deckel durchgeht. Somit bleibt der Wobbler unten und stößt durch seinen Auftrieb nicht an den Deckel. Wenn er anstößt bleibt ein Teil des Wobblers "ungebadet".


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adlerauge 
Danke für den Tipp habe dieses mal leider schon die Ösen eingeklebt da könnte ich einen Draht durch machen werde bald erst später die Ösen einkleben habe es dieses mal aber vergessen meinst du es werden Probleme aufkommen oder hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt ???

Gruß Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei der Terpentin / Ölmethode würde ich immer zuerst ALLES kleben, incl. Schaufel und Ösen und erst dann tauchen. Gerade die Schaufel hält bei einem nachträglichen Anbringen längst nicht mehr so gut. Öl und Leim verträgt sich nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch wieder einen Wobbler fertig.
> Farblich hab ichs diesmal fast so hinbekommen wie ich das wollte,
> ...



geniale Farbgestaltung!!!


----------



## Jan M. (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist nummer zwei


----------



## bild (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Öl und Leim verträgt sich nicht.


 

Also ich arbeite mit Epoxid verträgt sich das auch nicht gut ??


@ Jan M. 

Sehr schöner Wobbler. Hast du den mit Speaidose oder womit angemalt ?






Gruß Niki #h


----------



## andi72 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin männers , ich hab da ma ne frage , 
und zwar war ich am FR im baumarkt , konnte aber weit und
breit kein styrodur finden - woher bezieht ihr das denn ??
Danke , 

andi


----------



## fish - hunter (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @fish - hunter: Höhr sofort damit auf, deinen Wobbler nieder zu machen!:r
> 
> Ich finde ihn super! Die Farben kommen natürlich herüber und wirken auch gut.
> 
> Sag mal, was hast du für Material verwendet und mit was ist das Finish gemacht?


 
@Adl3r4ug3: freut mich, dass er dir gefällt.|rolleyes Das ist mein 6. Wobbler den ich selber gebaut habe.
Als Material habe ich Fichtenholz verwendet, geklebt alles mit Schnell-Epoxydharz.
Meine Farben sind alle Auf Acrylbasis nicht Wasserlöslich. Die Bemahlung habe ich mit dem Pinsel gemacht, aufwändig, aber ich bin ganz stolz auf meinen ersten gelungenen Farbübergang.
Dann noch eine Schnell- Epoxydschicht und mit Acryl Klarsichtlack versiegelt. 
Ich brauch immer noch viel zu lange, aber jetzt wo ich mit dem Ergebnis so langsam zufrieden bin, kann ich mich an die optimierung der Prozesse machen! #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> habe dieses mal leider schon die Ösen eingeklebt da könnte ich einen Draht durch machen werde bald erst später die Ösen einkleben habe es dieses mal aber vergessen meinst du es werden Probleme aufkommen oder hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt ???



Also, ich würde den Wobblerkörper immer bevor alles eingeklebt ist, mit der Terpentin+Leinöl-Methode behandeln. Terpentin ist ein "aggresiver Stoff und könnte Plastik oder Kleber angreifen. Wenn die Ösen schon drin sind, kannst du den Draht natürlich dort festmachen.



andi72 schrieb:


> kein styrodur finden - woher bezieht ihr das denn ??



Bei mir lag das zu Hause herum. Wie gesagt, auf dem Bau wird es als Dämmmaterial zum isolieren verwendet. Hat in deinem Bekanntenkreis denn keiner eine Baustelle am Haus, bei der Styrodur verwendet wird? An sonsten kannst auch mal in Kontainern schaun, die neben den Baustellen stehen und Styrodur daraus klauen.

Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre, im örtlichen Schützenverein mal zu fragen. Manchmal werden die Scheiben beim 25m-Stand (Kurzwaffe) auf Styrodurplatten befestigt, die dann nach ein paar Monaten aufgrund zu starker Druchlöcherung zusammelfallen und man als Wobblerbauer noch etliche, sogar an die Hundert Wobbler draus bauen kann, da ja nicht alles druchlöchert ist. Meist nur die Mittelpartie.



fish - hunter schrieb:


> @Adl3r4ug3: freut mich, dass er dir gefällt.|rolleyes[...]
> Ich brauch immer noch viel zu lange, aber jetzt wo ich mit dem Ergebnis so langsam zufrieden bin, kann ich mich an die optimierung der Prozesse machen! #6



Schon in Ordnung. Er gefällt mir echt!
Zu lange braucht man nie. Es soll ja Spass mache und ein kleines Hobby sein. Dafür geht nichts zu lange.


----------



## Jan M. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite mit Epoxid verträgt sich das auch nicht gut ??
> 
> 
> @ Jan M.
> ...




Den habe ich mit Airbrush gemacht.


----------



## bild (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ahh cool habe hier auch ne Pistole (0,3mm) rumliegen und nen Kompressor aber hab keine Fraeb da ich erstmal dafür Sparen muss =P.  

@ Adlerauge 
wenn das Bad Kleber angreift gereift das doch auch eingeklebten Kleber an oder ? 


Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## Bobster (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bobster's ALDI Tipp:
Ab Montag, 2. Februar

_Gelenk-Schraubstock mit Hebel-Saugfuß_
_Durch Kugelgelenk nach allen Seiten schwenkbar mit_
_abnehmbaren Schonbacken für empfindliche Werkstücke._
*9,99 €*

Ich war drauf und drann mir so einen Fliegenbindestock
zu holen und dann kam dieses perfekte Angebot.
Ich finde es immer sehr hilfreich den Wobbler "ergonomisch"
günstig für das "bepinseln" festzustellen da bei mir schon mal
4-5 Tage vergehen bis ich eine zufriedenstellende Bemalung
habe-man hat ja auch nicht immer Zeit.

Also, wen es interessiert...

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Crane Bait O.P.*

O.P. gelungen
Patient gesund und wird, wenn keine Komplikationen auftreten am kommenden WE wieder seiner Bestimmung
zugeführt.

Bobster


----------



## fisherman93 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie bemalt ihr die Wobbs eigentlich???
Mit Pinsel oder Airbrush?
Gehen da auch Sprühfarben aus der Spraydose?


----------



## bild (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klar man kann dne köder bemalen womit man will so lange es dem Fisch gefällt !

Gute O.P.    =P

Gruß Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> @ Adlerauge
> wenn das Bad Kleber angreift gereift das doch auch eingeklebten Kleber an oder ?



Klar. Wenn es ihn angreift, dann natürlich auch den der Klebestellen, die die Achse und das Blei eingkleben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Klar man kann dne köder bemalen womit man will so lange es dem Fisch gefällt



Wobei der Fisch nicht zwischen dem teuren Airbrush, das für das menschliche (wohlgemerkt) Auge sehr schön aussieht und Acrylfarben, die man mit dem Pinsel aufträgt, unterscheidet.
Beide Varianten sind schön und haben Vor- und Nachteile.
Spraydosen kann man natürlich auch verwenden.


----------



## bild (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nene hab mein Vater gefragt  der kennt sich damit aus. dagegen ist das Epoxid imun also egal ob vor oder nach
dem Bad. So kann man das machen wie man will .



Gruß Niki  |wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so ich hab heute auch ma wider n bissl gewerkelt und 3 wpbbs beschichtet  und 2 rohlinge gebaut  bilder kommen morgen ...

die bemalung ist eig  fast schiiit egal für den fisch bloß man selbstangelt nich gerne mitm pott häßlichem köder xD


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Klar. Wenn es ihn angreift, dann natürlich auch den der Klebestellen, die die Achse und das Blei eingkleben.




Morgen Adler!!

Da muss ich dann doch widersprechen.
|rolleyes
Wenn das Epoxid ausgehärtet ist, wird es von der Terp. / Ölmischung nicht mehr angegriffen.
Wenn man aber die Schaufel NACH dem Bad klebt, so klebt man auf eine leicht ölige Oberfläche, tagelanges Trocknen hin oder her. Die Schaufel wird zwar halten, aber lange nicht so sicher wie wenn man sie VOR dem Bad geklebt hätte. 

Aber: wer mit mehreren Schichten Epox hantiert, kann sich diese Grundbehandlung meiner Meinung nach soundso schenken.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nur als Gedanke: wenn ich mir die Bedienungsanleitung von 2K kleber anschaue steht da: der Untergrund muss trocken, fettfrei usw. sein. 
Also ich klebe nichts auf geölte/ gefettete Untergründe.

Gruß A.


----------



## don rhabano (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Neuer Stickbaitrohling (Schablone von Pelznase geklaut )

Meine Frage: Warum sollte die Bebleiung im hinteren Drittel des Köders erfolgen? Liegt er dann nicht unpraktisch im Wasser? Was ist besser? Leicht sinkend oder Schwimmend? Jedoch um den Riesen zum Schweben/leicht sinkend zu bringen müssste ich schon ca. 80g Blei rein hauen |bigeyes...nur zur Info...der Stickbait ist fast 23cm lang   .

Hab außerdem mal getestet: 1g Abachi brauch ca. 1,83g Blei um zu schweben(natürlich schwanken die Angaben sehr ,da Naturprodukte!). Könnte ja hilfreich sein.


Don


----------



## don rhabano (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Och klappt iwie nicht mehr beim 1.mal mit den Bildern...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum das Pelznase so macht kann ich dir natürlich nicht beantworten. Ich baue Wobbler mit dem Gewicht weit hinten, die ich weit werfen will, sonst fliegen die ( besonders lange Exemplare) schlecht und vertüddeln sich mehr mit dem Vorfach.
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bild, Kohlmeise: Ich glaube, wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet. Das Epoxid ist natürlich immun gegen die Lösung. Da ich Ponal Holzleim verwende, tritt das auf mich nicht zu. Desshalb habe ich gesagt, dass die Lösung den Kleber angreift. Aber wer Epoxid auch zum einkleben verwendet, hat das Problem nicht und kann die Terpentin+Leinölmethode auf jeden Fall machen ohne Angst zu haben, den Wobbler damit zu versetzen.


----------



## Pelznase (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das blei muss da hinten hin, weil das die aktion macht, irgendwie logisch...
so ein 170g(?) stick mach sicher spass, wenn man superman ist.^^ was für ne rute nimmst du dafür? 



don rhabano schrieb:


> Neuer Stickbaitrohling (Schablone von Pelznase geklaut )
> 
> Meine Frage: Warum sollte die Bebleiung im hinteren Drittel des Köders erfolgen? Liegt er dann nicht unpraktisch im Wasser? Was ist besser? Leicht sinkend oder Schwimmend? Jedoch um den Riesen zum Schweben/leicht sinkend zu bringen müssste ich schon ca. 80g Blei rein hauen |bigeyes...nur zur Info...der Stickbait ist fast 23cm lang   .
> 
> ...


----------



## bild (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adlerauge
 dann ist das Problem ja gelöst =P

@ Pelznase 
du benutzt ja das Laminier Epoxid von Behnke da gibt es das 601 Epoxid und den 650 Härter dazu. Wüde mir das auch anschaffen um das Finish zu verbessern aber wie vermischt man das, nicht 1:1 oder ? 


Gruß Niki  |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
Wie beeinflusst das Blei die Aktion? Doch mehr oder minder nur, ob dass Teil über den Kopf sinkt oder übers Ende. 
Oder liege ich völlig daneben?
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> @ Pelznase
> du benutzt ja das Laminier Epoxid von Behnke da gibt es das 601 Epoxid und den 650 Härter dazu. Wüde mir das auch anschaffen um das Finish zu verbessern aber wie vermischt man das, nicht 1:1 oder ?



Mein Name ist zwar nicht Pelznase und ich entschuldige mich hiermit auch bei ihm für meil vordrängeln mit meiner Antwort, aber das 601er (Harz) + 650er (Härter) wird im Verhältniss 100:65 vermischt. Ich habe dieses Epoxid auch.

Aber da ich ausschließlich (immoment noch) kleine Wobbler herstelle, werde ich mir auch zum laminieren das 5-Min.-Epoxid von Conrad kaufen. Bondex nimmt das auch und für kleine Wobbler kann man es auch nehmen und es trocknet schneller. Somit kann ich auch mal unter der Woche laminieren. Sonst reicht mir die Zeit nie.


----------



## don rhabano (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> das blei muss da hinten hin, weil das die aktion macht, irgendwie logisch...
> so ein 170g(?) stick mach sicher spass, wenn man superman ist.^^ was für ne rute nimmst du dafür?



Neeeee....
Der Rohling wiegt ohne alles 55g

55x1,83= 100,65
Schätzangaben:  -7,5g Drillinge....-12gLack und Epoxyd....-5g Ösen und Kleber.

Macht :  76,15

Ich werde also 75g Blei (wenn ich das überhaupt hinbekomme) reinhauen . Und das ganze also ins hintere Drittel! 


Mist....habe gerade nochmal nachgedacht und es wird ja auch Material (Abachi) herausgearbeitet, wo das Blei hin soll. Das muss ich dann wiegen und denn Auftrieb wegkalkulieren.... 

Ich schätze also das ganze wird 125g wiegen und ist so noch bequemmit einer schweren Jerkrute zu führen .


----------



## Pelznase (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bild, wenn du dein finish verbessern willst, lass dir nicht 5min-kleber einreden! ich mach das mit dem epoxid so. wenn man epoxid bestellt und geliefert bekommt, ist da ein verarbeitungshinweis usw. dabei. den man dann auch lesen sollte. ich mische 10:7...

996, du liegst voll daneben. am besten ist, du tests das einfach selbst.

wenn ich mich von adlerauge besser vertreten fühlte, würde ich ihn immer für mich antworten lassen.|bigeyes


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase
na dann gehe ich mausen auf deiner HP
Gruß A.


----------



## fisherman93 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo!
Was nehmt ihr für Draht für die Ösen?
Edelstahldraht?Wie stark?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Edelstahldraht in 0,8 - 1,0 mm.
Kannst aber auch Schraubösen einkleben (außer bei Balsa).


----------



## don rhabano (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Wobbbastler,
mit der Bemalung bin ich nun durch...vorher war es wie auf Bild 1.....nun ein bischen Makrele mit eingebracht. Das eine Foto ist absichtlich überbelichtet. Mit der Beschichtung muss ich noch warten ,da ich  jetzt endlich bei Behnke bestellen werde(macht aber nix ,ist ja ein Sommerköder). Draht ist auch alle also heißt es erstmal Pause ....zumindest mit den großen





Pelznase schrieb:


> das blei muss da hinten hin, weil das die aktion macht, irgendwie logisch...



Sorry wenn ich damit nerve, aber könntest du bitte wenigstens versuchen es mal zu erklären, da es mir selbst mit all meinen Gripszellen nicht möglich ist einen großen Sinn daraus zu erkennen. Ja...ich weiß ausprobieren (mit kleineren) ,jedoch das prinzip ist dann auch nicht klar. Liegt der Köder dann nicht wie eine leicht unterbebleite Pose schräg im Wasser?


Schon wieder zuviel geschrieben #c...
Don


----------



## bild (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Pelznase 
wenn man das bestellt sollte man auch nen Köderkarussel
haben oder also versteh da nicht so genau wiedu das af diner Hp meinst aber könnte man das auch aus Fischertechnik bauen oder muss man da nen Spezimotor haben?




Gruß Niki


----------



## Pelznase (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bild, zwingend ist ein köderrad nicht, geht auch ohne. nur ist es dann schwieriger und lange nicht so schön wie mit köderkarussell.

don, ich möchte nicht alles vorweg nehmen, darum mach deine eigenen erfahrungen. laufen genug experten rum, die 10 köder gebaut haben und meinen alles zu wissen (gibt echt genug laberköppe!). besser ist es was selbst zu bauen, statt darüber zu lesen oder zu schreiben.


----------



## bild (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase
Werde mir trodzdem eins bauen noch aml eine Frage wenn man das laminier Epoxid anmischt entstehen doch balsen ?
Also ich kenn das ja nur von 5 min. Epoxid das sich da Blasen bilden wie bekommt man dass den so hin das hinterher keine Blasen auf dem Köder sind?


Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> don, ich möchte nicht alles vorweg nehmen, darum mach deine eigenen erfahrungen. laufen genug experten rum, die 10 köder gebaut haben und meinen alles zu wissen (gibt echt genug laberköppe!). besser ist es was selbst zu bauen, statt darüber zu lesen oder zu schreiben.




Irgendwie weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, ob ich mich da dazuzählen soll.....:m

Egal, aber warum soll jeder nicht die Infos zusammentragen helfen, die ein anderer benötigt? Finde ich zumindest jetzt nichts schlimmes dran.

Zum Ausbleien. Ich erkläre es mal nach Hans Nordin. Er meint, dass die Bewegung des Wobblers umso niederfrequenter und instabiler wird, je weiter das Blei hinten im Körper angebracht wird. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das immer so zutrifft.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Erklärung, auf Wobbler trifft das zu
Nur mit Baits (ohne Schaufel) habe ich null Erfahrung.
Ich nehm das einfach raus, man muss ja nicht auf alles reagieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## don rhabano (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sooo....
habe mir nochmal einige bekannte Markensticks angeschaut und tatsächlich liegt bei allen die Bebleiung im Hinteren Drittel ,wenn nicht sogar im hinterem Fünftel.Habe jetzt einfach nach Gefühl bebleit, was mich auch bei Jerks noch nicht im Stich gelassen hat.
Bild (hatte gerade nur Paint parat)
1 Hauptbebleiung ca. 40g
2."Nebenhauptbebleiung" 10g
3.kleines Ausgleichsgewicht 5g
Grüne Linie stellt den Schwerpunt dar.
Jetzt wiegt das gute Stück 110g. 120 werdens mindestens...



Ich habe bereits mehrere Oberflächenköder gebaut und diese habe ich auch "normal" bebleit, also ziemlich um den Schwerpunkt des Rohlings. Diese Köder "laufen" zwar, jedoch unschön...Ich denke ,dass das Gewicht dazu da ist den "Rumpf" aus dem Wasser zu heben (wie bei einem Motorboot) und so das Wasser richtig zu schneiden. Ohne dieses "Anheben" hat der Köder viel höheren Wasserwiederstand und gleitet nicht gut. Alles nur meine Theorie....


----------



## Hannes94 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich komm grade außer werkstat xD mit disem ergebniss ... ca 10-12 gramm aus abachi und 5-7cm lang 



wo beziht ihr euren edelstahldraht her ??? weil ich nich mehr viel habe


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne Wobbler!
#6
Nur die Ösen finde ich teilweise vielleicht etwas groß. Aber ansonsten wirklich tip top. Sind die gebrusht?


----------



## Pelznase (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich glaube ja, dass der abstand zwischen nasenöse und blei entscheidener für die aktion eines stick´ ist. es ist dann so, dass je weiter dieser abstand ist, desto besser läuft und kontrollierbarer ist der köder. wenn man sich das blei als achse
vorstellt, versteht man eher, wie ich es meine. *wollte nix dazu schreiben....

mir sind die kleinen sticks lieber.... hechtangeln mit oberflächenköder kann ganz schön frustrierend sein.


----------



## stanleyclan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

könnte man aus dem Balsaholz nicht eig. auch kleine Mini Popper machen?? oder geht das aus i-welchen Gründen nicht??

Q Pelznase sieht einfach nur Geil aus unglaublich!!


----------



## bild (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sollte man bei Folien Wobblern eine schicht 5 min. Epoxid (oder laminier epoxy) drüber oder diregt Airbrush wenn man den dann noch Brushen will??


Gruß Niki  |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Wobbler kann man hier bestaunen!|rolleyes

Von mir kommt vielleicht am Wochenende (ENDLICH) mal wieder was!


----------



## don rhabano (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Stick @Pelznase hat was von ner kleinen Meeräsche....könnte man ja auf Wofsbarsch einsetzen^^.

Habe auf ebay.com Gamakatsu Drillinge  (111er Box) entdeckt für 19,99USD + ca 10USD Versand. Jedoch ist das Problem , dass die Haken keine Wiederhaken haben...bei einzelhaken ist das weniger gut finde ich ,aber wie ist es bei Drillingen? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Don


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase: "Alu Pur", wieder mal ein geiles Gerät, muss man schon sagen! Ich finde es auch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sauber deine Wobs verarbeitet sind, jetzt mal unabhängig von der Bemalungstechnik.
#r


Nochmal zum Ausbleien:
Der letzte von mir gepostete hier war das Flachläufermodell von der HP von Pelznase und ergab (mit veränderter Schaufel) eine 50:50 Wobbeln / Flanken-Aktion. Pelznase bestätigte ja, dass das bei seinen kleineren Exemplaren auch so ist.
Nur: ich habe das Bebleiungschema bei meinem umgedreht. Vorne 2 und hinten 1 Teil. Bei P. ist es vorne 1 und hinten 2. Dennoch scheinen beide in etwa gleich zu laufen. Liegts an der Schaufel? - Keine Ahnung.

Letztlich könnte nur eine Serie mit identischen Körpern und Schaufelstellungen sowie unterschiedlichen Bebleiungsarten genauen Aufschluss geben. Bis dahin aber bleie ich nur nach Gefühl aus.


----------



## King Wetzel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei mir kommt demnächst auch einer rein,hoffe ich! da ich noch nicht so richtig weis wie man Bilder reinstellt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt demnächst auch einer rein,hoffe ich! da ich noch nicht so richtig weis wie man Bilder reinstellt.



Lade deine Bilder auf www.*ih.us hoch und füge den "link für forums (1)" in deinen Post ein. Dan sehen die so aus, wie die von Pelznase und von mir.


----------



## Hannes94 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise
  ne die sind nich mit airbrush leider 
die sind noch mit cans gemacht ... airbrush bekomme ich mit kompressor evtl. zum b day in n paar monaten :vik:
laufen tun sie tippi toppi  zumindest inner badewanne xD


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Kannst du bitte nochmal ein Bild reinstellen?
Auf dem erkennt man fast nichts.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich das so frage.


----------



## Hannes94 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kla kann ich das 
aber das wird glaube ich nich viel bringen ... weil das meine handycam is da meine digicam baden ging |uhoh:...


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Teile Hannes mir sehen die Frontösen nur etwas zu groß aus. 
Wenn sie gut laufen ist geil^^


Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## King Wetzel (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein erster richtiger Wobbler, hab sonst nur Jerkbaits gebaut.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

King:

Fürn Anfang schonmal nicht schlecht. 
#6
Hast du den schon mal laufen gehabt? - weil, die Stellung der Kopföse ist doch sehr ungewöhnlich. Würde mich interessieren, ob und wie der sich bewegt.


----------



## stanleyclan (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> könnte man aus dem Balsaholz nicht eig. auch kleine Mini Popper machen?? oder geht das aus i-welchen Gründen nicht??


 
sorry aber kann mir jemadn die frage beantworten?? ich will nicht einfach das Balsaholz zum Fenster rauswerfen.....

lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> sorry aber kann mir jemadn die frage beantworten?? ich will nicht einfach das Balsaholz zum Fenster rauswerfen.....
> 
> lg



Ich gehe davon aus das es geht, das einzige was ich als Problem ansehe ist die Schaufel des Poppers, die nachzubilden geht nicht mal eben so, die muß man sich gießen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@stanleyclan: Studieren geht über probieren. Ich würd´s an deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren. Waurm soll es eigentlich nicht gehen...?


----------



## Willi90 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kan jemand bitte den Link vom "Conrad-Epoxyd" posten?


----------



## don rhabano (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zu Poppern: Klar geht das aus Balsaholz! Die Beule vorne zu schnitzen ist sehr schwierig, vorallem das gleichmaßig hinzubekommen! 

Besser: Bastlerplexiglas (o. anderes) auf einen möglichst runden Löffel (o. änliches ) legen und langsam von unten erhitzen. Das Material formt sich nun Rund, wie der Löffel und ist zurechtgeschnitten perfekt um Popper zu bauen.


Hoffe es hilft,

Don


----------



## nepomuk (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nehmt doch einen Knopf,
oder einen kleinen Saughalter.

Gruß Swen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Kan jemand bitte den Link vom "Conrad-Epoxyd" posten?




www.conrad.de Im Suchfeld Epoxyd eingeben


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi will mir gerade Polycarbonat als Tauchschaufelmaterial
kaufen sollte man Polycarbonat oder Polycarbonat Markralon nehmen ? Schnellle Antwort wäre cool.


Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Hi will mir gerade Polycarbonat als Tauchschaufelmaterial
> kaufen sollte man Polycarbonat oder Polycarbonat Markralon nehmen ? Schnellle Antwort wäre cool.
> 
> 
> Gruß Niki  #h




ist genau das gleiche. Makrolon ist nur die Handelsbezeichnung für Polycarbonat


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmeise für die Antwort dann aknn ich ja ruhig einkaufen^^ 
Was altet ihr eigentlich von einer Multirolle zum Wobbler
angeln die Frage passt hier zwa nicht richtig aba viele angeln damit und wenn von euch könnte ja jemand eben was zu schreiben . Oder ne Nachricht schicken damit der Thread nicht mit unnötigem belastet wird .


Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## Hannes94 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also laufen tun sie super finde ich haben ,alle einen besonderen lauf der schwirig zu erklähren|uhoh: ist ne mischung aus wobbeln und taumeln wie z.b. beim grama oder wie der auch heißt |uhoh:

ich habe bei uns im holzschuppen nen stück red pine gefunden kann man das auch zum wobblerbauen nehmen ??? ist sehr harzig ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, hier nun mal meine januarkollektion.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mordskerl:
ganz große Klasse!
Besonders der zweite von unten gefällt mir sehr gut in Form und Farbgebung. Auch das Schuppenmuster ist sehr gelungen.
#6
Weiter so!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sagt mal, wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit, eine eigene IG zum Thema Wobbler- oder Kunstköderbau ins Leben zu rufen?

Gerade nach dem letzten Update hat man jetzt auch die Möglichkeit, Diskussionsordner einzurichten. 
So könnte man verschiedene Themenbereiche wie Bebleiung, Finish usw. auch thematisch ordnen.

Wenn Interesse besteht, kümmere ich mich gerne darum.

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## gufipanscher (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Meise,

das wär Klasse. Hab mich bisher auch nur überall lange durchlesen müssen.
So eine übersichtliche IG mit sauber getrennten Threads wär schon ne Sache!
Bin dabei!

gruß Jul


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jul:

gut, dann sind wir schon zwei und heute abend wahrscheinlich schon 20....

Ich mach mich dann mal ans Erstellen....
#6


----------



## bild (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Idee echt bin au dabei !!

Gruß Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, die IG ist erstellt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=98

Ich hab mal den Unterordner "Hölzer" angelegt. Dort kann man über die Erfahrungen sowie Vor- und Nachteile bestimmter Holzarten diskutiert werden.
Weitere Ordner werden bald folgen.

Außerdem hoffe ich auch, dass der "Chef" mitmacht. Einer meiner eigenen Creationen passt als Titelbild der IG nur temporär...


----------



## Finne 23 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo!

Mal ne Frage zu den Tauchschaufeln! Wollte mich die Tage mal an kleine Wobbler machen ist da Polycarbonat als Tauchschaufel in 2mm das richtige????????? 
Und der Edelstahldraht 0,08m-1mm Stärke? Sollen so 5-10 cm werden!

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier meine neuen Errungenschaften: 1x die Pflicht und 1x die Kühr :m die sind so zwischen 3 und 7 cm lang

Als nächstes werde ich mal wieder was mit Airbrush machen. Mir schwebt da so ein Muddlermodell vor. Und dann noch was in Heringsfetzendesing silber Fleischfarben für Hornhecht ind 8cm


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Finne
ich finde 2mm ist da schon etwas stark. Für die Größe benutze ich meistens Draht um 0.5mm. Den kann ich bessser biegen zum nachjustieren.


----------



## Finne 23 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex

Danke für die schnelle Auskunft. Also eher 1 -1,5 mm Polycarbonat!
Woher bezieht ihr das! Bei uns im Baumarkt Fehlanzeige! Ebay nur ab 2mm !
Gruß


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*  mal ne frage kann ich mahragoni zum stickbaitbau nehmen oder wird das im endefeckt alles zu schwer??? und wo kommt das blei später hinein???
@ Mordskerl
schöne wobbs  womit hast du das grobe schuppenmuster gemacht???
*


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Finne
Das Material (1mm) habe ich mal auf der Straße gefunden. Lag da einfach so rum 

@ Hannes
das Holz nennt sich Mahagoni und nicht mahragoni 
Aber normalerweise ist´s wurscht woraus man seine Wobbler baut. Man muß eben nur richtig ausbleien


----------



## nepomuk (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Finne
> Das Material (1mm) habe ich mal auf der Straße gefunden. Lag da einfach so rum
> 
> @ Hannes
> ...


Es heißt nachjustieren#d


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex
 danke fur die schnelle antwort  und das mit den rechtschreibfehlern kann ja mal passiren ,bin ja kein lexikon ... xD schöne wobbs die du da gebaut hast bestimmt supi für barsch und forelle ^^


----------



## nepomuk (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei Mahagoni, Ebenholz, Pockholz, Bongossi, wird kein Blei benötigt, 
eher Styropor#h


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Bei Mahagoni, Ebenholz, Pockholz, Bongossi, wird kein Blei benötigt,
> eher Styropor#h



 ohhh.. ja das habe ich bemerkt    der wobb ging sogar ohne blei unter nur mit den ösen ... deshalb hane ich da n bischen bauschaum reingepumt #t


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Nepomuk!...ich habe meinen groben Rechtschreibefehler bereits behoben. Ich gebe zu, es ist schon wirklich unerträglich, wenn andere einen Buchstaben vergessen, oder so wie in diesem Falle, einfach unterschlagen. Sowas geht natürlich nicht! Damit kann ich ebensowenig wie Du leben. Darum bitte ich Dich inständig mir meine zukünftigen Fehler jeweils mitzuteilen damit mir so ein schlimmer Fauxpas nicht nochmals wiederfährt! Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> *
> @ Mordskerl
> schöne wobbs  womit hast du das grobe schuppenmuster gemacht???
> *



mit meinem hechtkescher....

die feinen mit dem alten wettkampfkescher, die ganz feinen mit nem aquarienkescher....

den "döbel" hab ich versucht nachzupinseln, um die typischen schwarzen schuppenränder rauszustellen. ist aber nicht so doll geworden


----------



## nepomuk (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Bondex,
ist Bondex nicht so ein giftiges Holzschutzmittel?

Ich hoffe Du bist nicht griffig geworden,
aber irgendwie muss man schließlich auffallen um nicht unterzugehen.
Gruß Swen


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl
 hmmm... der schöne Kescher ..... oder war das ein alter?
Ich finde das Muster nehmlich sehr schön hast du schon mal mit nem Orangen netz versucht????


----------



## bild (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi würde dieses  von Geschenken also ist bei meinchen als verschönerung dran meint hier das ist zu Fein oder ?

Gruß Niki


----------



## nepomuk (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Hi würde dieses von Geschenken also ist bei meinchen als verschönerung dran meint hier das ist zu Fein oder ?
> 
> Gruß Niki


 
Hi Niki,
Dein Posting musste ich dreimal lesen um zu verstehen was Du meinst.
Mit 13 solltest Du besser auf Deine Rechtschreibung achten!

Peinlich|kopfkrat

Gruß Swen


----------



## nepomuk (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Um ein Waffelmuster aufzubringen eignet sich jedes nichtsaugende Material, es sollte nur über Elastizität verfügen, damit es sich eng ans Modell schmiegt.

Gruß Swen


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nepomuk
Meintest Du nun griffig oder giftig? Wenn Du giftig meinst, dann bitte ich Dich dein Post umgehend zu korigieren 
Ja Bondex ist eine Holzschutzlasur. Aber so giftig wie in den 70ern ist die jetzt wohl nicht mehr. Weißt ja, das Uhu von heute taugt auch nicht mehr zum Schnüffeln


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und grade das suche ich -.-


----------



## bild (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo nepumuk werde nächstes mal besser darauf achten.|krach:


----------



## Pelznase (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab mir wieder "groovy" folie besorgt. wenn das nicht so anstrengend wäre, die zu verarbeiten, würd ich viel mehr davon machen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal wieder sehr schöne Wobbler!!!#h


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bigeyes|bigeyesgeiles teil


----------



## Jule_88 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So nun hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub und kann endlich mal was fertig kriegen.

Nun mache ich mich ans Köderkarussel, was eigentlich hätte schon lange fertig sien können, naja.

Dazu hab ich mal eine Frage. Weiß vll jemand wie man diese Dinger nennt?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&page=317

ganz unten von Fliegenfisch, die finde ich nähmlich ziemlich praktisch.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist ein Eigenbau der zum trocknen dient. Die meisten nennen das wohl Wobblerkarussell


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Eigenbau der zum trocknen dient. Die meisten nennen das wohl Wobblerkarussell




:q das wird er wohl wissen.... er hat doch selbst was von Köderkarussel geschrieben.
er meint wohl die Klemmen, die die Wobbs an den Ösen halten....


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mittlerweilen hat sich hier alles zu einer Wobblerfabrik verändert ; innerhalb von 5 Tagen 14 Wobbs.
hab gestern die ersten Versuche mit Alu zur Gestaltung gewagt.
Also vom Effekt her kommts richtig geil.

Das Alu hab ich einfach über ein feines Gitter gedrückt, bevor ich es aufgeklebt hab.
Diese Wobbler haben 8cm und sind meine ersten mit 2 Drillingen.
Die anderen sind bisher alle in 3-5cm gewesen und haben nur einen Haken


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die sehen stark nach Eigenbau aus


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die sehen stark nach Eigenbau aus



:g geb mir noch eine zweite Woche, dann werden meine Kreationen Bondex und Pelznase den Kampf ansagen :q

grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich meinte die Halterungen im Karusell, nicht die Wobbs


----------



## Jule_88 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau die Ösen meine ich ^^

Ich finde die einfach praktischer, als das Karussel mit einen Haken zu versehn und dann mit draht usw. ein zuhängen.

Also wenn es jemadn heißt wie man die Dinger nennt. sagt es mir bitte


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schraubklemme heißen die, aber es wird schwierig solche zu finden da Schraubklemme so ziemlich fast alles abdeckt was mit Klemmen zu tun hat und mit einem Gewinde versehen ist.


----------



## bild (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Baue gerade Auch mal nen Ködekarussel da ich noch jung bin und für ne neue Rute spare ist es aus Fishertechnik aber glaube das macht nichts. Die Umdrehungen pro Minute sind 6 ist das oke ?

Heute abend kommt noch ein Bild .


Gruß Niki    #h


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist doch geradezu ideal!
Hätt ich sowas, wär es auch umfunktioniert worden....

6U/min sind genau richtig. Meines läuft mit 5


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das werden meine ersten Zweiteiligen
ganz frisch verklebt


----------



## bild (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bigeyes|bigeyes Geile Wobbler für die ersten 2-Teiligen!!!

Gut wenn die umdrehungen stimmen ist alles oki.

Hier kommen die Bilder des Köderkarussels .
Also die Fixierung des Wobblers ist nur eine Notlösung
da kommt noch nen Holzbrett darn und unten eine Metallplatte als Beschwerung.



Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## Jule_88 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo diese Schraubklemmen finde. Wenn ich mach ich es halt anderes.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus

Um das " Geheimnis der Klemmen " zu lüften, ganz einfach die sind selbst gemacht aus Alu und Plexiglas hab ich mir welche auf der Drehmaschine gedreht dann mit einer Säge den Schlitz eingebracht und ein Gewinde für die Klemmschraube reingeschnitten.

Ganz einfach im Prinzip.

Gruß

peter


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schon fertig fürs karusselfahren:


----------



## allrounderab (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gufipanscher laufen die 2 teiligen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was hier verbaut wird in letzter Zeit, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr......
#6

Den Gufipanscher hats total erwischt und Bild, ich gratuliere dir zum abgefahrnsten Karussell aller Zeiten!!!
:m


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

im rohzustand (mit drilling) haben sie sich in der wanner super bewegt. auch sind beide teile gleichmäßig aufgestiegen. also nix von wegen hängenden oder stehenden hintern.
einziges gefummel war, dass nach zig mal kleben das gelenk noch beweglich blieb.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie häng ich denn jetzt das fischertechnikkarussell als zitat in meine antwort? ********gal, ich könnt mich wegschreien !!! einfach nur spitze !!!   da sag noch einer, die jugend sei nicht mehr kreativ. klasse !


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bild

Hallo Niki,
Dein Fischertechnikkarusell ist Dir wirklich sehr gut gelungen.
Ganz toll - weiter so...#h


@all

..hier der Gelenkschraubstock aus dem ALDI....
Ich bin begeistert, er eignet sich sehr gut zum bemalen der
Wobbs/Jerks.

Bobster


----------



## bild (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Herzlichen dank für die komplimente ^^ 
Hätte echt nicht erwartet das ihr das so gut findet habe nur noch ein Problem mit einem Airbrush Ständer also nicht für die Pistole den habe ich schon gebaut sondern für den Köder, Bobster kann man den Aldi Ständer auch zum brushen benutzen oder eher nicht ?


Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nikki,
keine Ahnung - ich male lieber 

Aber warum sollte das nicht gehen |kopfkrat- sieht dann wahrscheinlich etwas farbenfroher aus.

Den sollte man dann aber doch etwas "abdecken"


Bobster


----------



## bild (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gut denke mal das ich dann so etwas auch mal Bauen werde ^^
Villeicht so eine Metallwäschklemmer aus dem Elektronik Kasten an einem Metallpinn in ein stück Holz naja schicke mal ein Bild wenns fertig ist.



Gruß Niki


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bild, die "metalwäscheklammern" nennt man auch krokodilklemme


Was zum bespinseln/brushen auch gut geeignet ist, ist ein bindestock vom fliegenbinden. den bekommt man auch schon für nen 10er


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

cooles karussell bild xD zum wegschrein ^^ aber meins ist fast genauso xD
meine neusten ^^ der popper ist 4cm  5gr und plopppT super 
der stick ist 6,5 cm und 7 gr 
frage was nehmt ihr für farbe um es ins epoxy zu mischen???? gehen auh einfache bunte tintenpatronen?


----------



## stanleyclan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann man in Balsaholz eig. auch Schraubösen reindrehen und mit Expoid befestigen?? soll für forellen sein also kleine wobbler------------->"Bondey" wobbler..

lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> kann man in Balsaholz eig. auch Schraubösen reindrehen und mit Expoid befestigen?? soll für forellen sein also kleine wobbler------------->"Bondey" wobbler..
> 
> lg




Balsa beinahe das einzige Holz, bei dem das nicht anzuraten ist. Die Öse würde wahrscheinlich ausreißen. Die Alternative der Wahl ist hier eine durchgehende Stahlachse.


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ganz großes Lob für die brillante Idee ein Trockengerät aus Fischertechnik zu bauen!! Wenn das auch noch gut funktionier...Ich find´s genial auch wenn ich sowas derzeit nicht benutze.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt nennt ihr die Geräte schon "Trockengerät"...#d

Warum habe ich dann einen Glossarbegriff für: Köderkarussell angelegt?

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## gufipanscher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hehe, meins ist mittlerweilen ein trockengerät...
hab jetzt zusätzlich ne rotlichtlampe installiert. damit trocknen die köder in rund 4std. :m


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wer sagt denn das so ein Gerät Karussel heißen muß? Könnte auch Wobblerdrehmaschine heißen, oder Epoxybeweger, Versiegelhilfe...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das so ein Gerät Karussel heißen muß? Könnte auch Wobblerdrehmaschine heißen, oder Epoxybeweger, Versiegelhilfe...



Köderkarussell höhrt sich aber gut an, finde ich.

PS: Den Namen habe ich nicht ausgesucht. Ich habe lediglich den Golssar-Begriff angelegt, da jeder " Köderkarussell " anders schreibt.


----------



## gufipanscher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Glossar schreiben sollte nicht jedem überlassen werden.....



> Der Dreheffeckt wird gebraucht, dass das auf dem Wobbler angebrachte Epoxid-Harz nicht herunterläuft und sich gleichmäßig auf dem Körper des Wobblers verteilen kann, damit es trocknet, ohne herunter zu tropfen.





> PS: Den Namen habe ich nicht ausgesucht. Ich habe lediglich den Golssar-Begriff angelegt, da jeder " Köderkarussell " anders schreibt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was soll daran falsch sein?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,Moin!!!
So nun will ich auch mal was einstehllen.Habe jetzt seit mehreren monaten viel hier im forum gelesen und dann auch irgendwann angefangen zu basteln.Die HP von pelznase war für mich eine große inspiration.So bilder kommen nach und nach.













So das sind die ersten acht.Sind 9cm lang.Die beiden gleich bemalten pärchen habe ich jeweils mit einer messing schaufel und einer alu schaufel bestückt.






Noch ein paa mefo wobbler.Wiegen 15 gr. und sind 7 cm lang .Sind ein bischen beschlagen.Werden aber in kontackt mit wasser wieder klar.






Jerkbaits hab ich auch mal probiert.Hatte noch bankirei holz rumliegen und da hab ich den mal nach gut düng mal ne form gezeichnet.Das holz ist so schwer das mann es nicht ausbleien brauch.Denk ich mir zumindest.Ausprobiert hab ich sie noch nicht.






Ein paar große sind auch dabei.Sind 17 cm lang.






Der rest von den großen.






So das ist der rest vom fest.Bei den kleinen jerks hab ich die schwanzöse quer gestehlt.Die wollte ich mal am forellenteich ausprobieren und zwar mit einer fliege.Zur zeit werckel ich an ein paar maus wobblern und wenn die fertig sind kommen die hier natürlich auch rein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie macht man eigentlich so schöne große Bilder rein???


----------



## Willi90 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hübsch die dinger @oma schnarcht... aber denkt ihr wirklich das 3 Ösen für Drillinge Nötig sind?

Gruß Willi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Hübsch die dinger @oma schnarcht... aber denkt ihr wirklich das 3 Ösen für Drillinge Nötig sind?
> 
> Gruß Willi




Bei 17 cm Länge OHNE Schaufel kann man schon drei Drillinge brauchen. Den vordersten würde ich wahrscheinlich in Größe 1 wählen, die anderen beiden in 4. 
Bei der gleichen Wobblergröße mit 2 Drillingen würde es auf 1/0 vorne und hinten rauslaufen.

P.S.: sind sehr schöne Wobbler dabei, vor allem die in dezenteren Naturtönen gefallen mir ausgesprochen.
Jerks unausgebleit? Glaub nicht, dass die laufen werden, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Halte uns auf dem laufenden!!!


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da hat aber einer losgelegt!!!
Was ist das für eine Beschichtung bei den Jerks? Glitzert schön das Material...


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe jetzt meine neuen Mudlerwobbler fertig und die versprochenen Hornhechtwobbler mit dem fleischfarbenen Bauch


----------



## Terraxx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So jetzt hab ich auch Lust gekriegt, mir selber welche zu bauen.
Hat jmd. von euch ne seite wo das erklärt ist?
Also welche materialien brauch ist, wie teuer ist das etc. etc,.
THX schonmal 
Terraxx


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@oma schnarcht: Die obersten Beiden auf dem obersten Bild gefallen mir besonders. Wie hast du die Farb aubstufung so hinbekommen? Und das Schuppenmuster? Oder die Farbübergänge bei den MeFo-Wobblern? Sehen sehr sauber und auch schön aus!

Der Nemo ist auch cool!



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> wie macht man eigentlich so schöne große Bilder rein???



Auf www.*ih.us die Bilder hochladen (einzeln) und dann in dem Fenster, das sich nach dem Hochladen öffnet, den "Link für Forums (1)" eingeben.



Terraxx schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch Lust gekriegt, mir selber welche zu bauen.
> Hat jmd. von euch ne seite wo das erklärt ist?
> Also welche materialien brauch ist, wie teuer ist das etc. etc,.
> THX schonmal
> Terraxx



Danke Bondex! http://anglerkiste.blogspot.com/2007/01/wobblerbauseminar.html


----------



## Terraxx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

THX!
Kann ich vielleicht von euch noch so ein paar anfängertipps haben, ch finds besser, wenn man sich unterhalten kann, wenn man z.B. noch Fragen hat.
z.B. wo kriege ich das alles, was kostet die Erstaustattung, kann man auch irgendwas anderes, billigeres nehmen, was brauche ich für Werkzeug etc. etc.
Ich habe nämlich hier viel geilere Wobbler gesehen, als im i-net, der Hamma!!!
Also wie gesagt, wäre für jede anfängerhilfe sehr sehr dankbar


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Komm halt mit in die neue IG
Adresse ist weiter oben gepostet, da kann man das ganz in Ruhe belabern.#6

hier nochmal der Link:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=98


----------



## Maok (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Marc!

Saugeile Wobbler hast Du da reingestellt! #6

Die Mefo-Wobbler und die Jerks find ich sehr gelungen, die anderen aber auch! 

Muss mir Deine Werke unbedingt ma anschauen kommen.

Hau rein und Grüß schön!

Jano


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Marc!


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Geile Teile hast du gezaubert! #6#6#6

kann kaum erwarten mal eines von deinen Kunstwerken auszuprobieren! 

Das Weissfisch-Dekor ist sau gut geworden!!!


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moiiiiiin,


echt sehr schöne Teile...
Bald gehts bei mir auch los hoff ich ;-))

Hab mir mal erlaubt der IG beizutreten


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Hannes94 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ oma schnarcht 
schöne wobbler  besonders die mefo wobbs :m womit hast du disen tollen glitzerefeckt bei den jerks hinbekommen???
@Bondex
echt schöne horniwobbler #6 besonders der geschuppte wie lang sind die denn? und wie schwer ? 

habe jetzt endlich balsa bekommen |bigeyes...


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,Moin
Erstmal schönen dank für die Blumen.Denn Glitzerefeckt hab ich mit einer folie aus dem Bastelmarkt hinbekommen.Den mehrfabigen Glitzerefeckt gibt es als sogenante Regenbogenfolie.Damit habe ich auch teilweise die Augen gemacht.Die Mefo Wobbler habe ich alle mit der Spayedose gemacht.Und das was ich gemalt habe ,habe ich mit Schaumstoffflocken getupft.So kann man die Farbe sehr gut ganz fein verteilen und auch von einer Farbe in die nächste gehen.Die großen Wobbler habe ich nach einer anleitung aus dem i-net gebaut.Soll ein grandma sein.Da war auch die position der Hacken und der des Bleis angegeben.So ich hab mich den auch mal in die IG eingetragen und bin gespannt was da so läuft.:m
mfg Marc


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die IG gibts ja erst ein paar Tage, müssen wir also noch ordentlich zum Laufen bringen...#6

Dachte ich mir es doch, dass das die allseits beliebte grandma Anleitung ist..., die lässt sich übrigens wunderbar variieren, muss also nicht allzu genau nachgebaut werden.


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes
die sind so etwa 9cm lang

@TerraXX
Ich weiß Du liest das jetzt nicht gerne, aber Du findest hier im Threat wirklich alles was Du über den Wobblerbau wissen mußt. Die meisten hier haben sich dadurch gelesen und man sieht ja die Erfolge. Ich kann´s Dir wirklich nur empfehlen - Lesen bildet!


----------



## Terraxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @Hannes
> die sind so etwa 9cm lang
> 
> @TerraXX
> Ich weiß Du liest das jetzt nicht gerne, aber Du findest hier im Threat wirklich alles was Du über den Wobblerbau wissen mußt. Die meisten hier haben sich dadurch gelesen und man sieht ja die Erfolge. Ich kann´s Dir wirklich nur empfehlen - Lesen bildet!


wie kommste denn darauf? Ist kein Problem...
aber 400 Seiten sind etwas viel, da ist ja der Winter vorbei...Ab wann sollte ich denn lesen?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich versuch das jetzt mal, hoffentlich wird's was ( noch nie gemacht)Hier die letzten meiner Produkte.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Dann kauf' dir doch das Buch "Wobbler" von Hans Nordin , eigentlich DIE "Wobblerschnitzer-Bibel" . 

Das hat keine 400 Seiten und vor allen Dingen sind 'ne Menge Bilder drin |rolleyes!

                               Gruß |wavey:, diemai


----------



## Terraxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Terraxx
> 
> Dann kauf' dir doch das Buch "Wobbler" von Hans Nordin , eigentlich DIE "Wobblerschnitzer-Bibel" .
> 
> ...


Da gibts ja mehrere.
"Kunstköder selber machen" oder "Topmodelle im Eigenbau" welches meinstn du?


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Wußte garnicht , das es zei Bücher gibt ! Ich meine natürlich das "Topmodelle im Eigenbau" .

Ich vermute 'mal , das das andere das GLEICHE Buch ist , ein lizensierter Nachdruck des obigen Originals , so was gibt es definitiv , hab'ich auch vor Jahren 'mal irrtümlich für 5€ bei "Lidl" gekauft , aber inzwischen weggegeben . 

Das Format war aber kleiner , und das Cover anders !

Irgendwie Beschiß , oder |kopfkrat????

Kann jemand dazu mehr Info geben ?

                                         Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Terraxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo wär nett, denn die 22€ find ich mit Mühe auch im Net 
Wenns das billig gibt, werd ich mir aber das bestimmt holen aber erstmal hier rumschauen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Immerhin gibt es einen Wobbler aus dem Buch, dessen Bauanleitung im Netz frei verfügbar ist. Der PN-Kid.

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/artikel01.php

Wirklich das optimale Modell zum Einsteigen, da er auch unbeschwert sehr gut läuft (sofern aus Kiefer hergestellt).


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es einen Wobbler aus dem Buch, dessen Bauanleitung im Netz frei verfügbar ist. Der PN-Kid.
> 
> http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/artikel01.php



Irgendwie komisch, dass die Anleitung im Internet die gleichen Bilder benutzt, wie die aus dem Buch von Hans Nordin...

Ich kann euch das Buch auch nur wärmstens empfehlen! Ist echt eine Super Lektüre, die einem einen tiefen Einblick in das Wobblerbauen gibt. Es wird alles erklärt, und mann erfährt wirklich, was es bewirkt, wenn man die Schaufelstellung so verändert, das Blei 2mm nach vorne plaziert oder den Körper in einer bestimmten Form baut. - Ein Super Buch!


----------



## Terraxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch, dass die Anleitung im Internet die gleichen Bilder benutzt, wie die aus dem Buch von Hans Nordin...



Wieso? Unten steht doch, dass es von ihm ist und es wird auf das Buch hingewiesen



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch das Buch auch nur wärmstens empfehlen! Ist echt eine Super Lektüre, die einem einen tiefen Einblick in das Wobblerbauen gibt. Es wird alles erklärt, und mann erfährt wirklich, was es bewirkt, wenn man die Schaufelstellung so verändert, das Blei 2mm nach vorne plaziert oder den Körper in einer bestimmten Form baut. - Ein Super Buch!



Welches denn nun?
Das für ca. 4€ oder das für 22€?
____
Kann jmd. mir mal sagen, was umgerechnet ein Wobbler dann gekostet hat?

Und noch ne Frage: 
Ich habe mal so ein Modellauto von Revell geschenkt bekommen, habe mir dazu Farbe gekauft (rot, silber, aluminium, schwarz matt+glänzend), kann man die auch für den Wobbler benutzen?
Oder muss das Spezielle sein?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Wieso? Unten steht doch, dass es von ihm ist und es wird auf das Buch hingewiesen



Upps, habe ich gar nicht gesehen.




Terraxx schrieb:


> Welches denn nun?
> Das für ca. 4€ oder das für 22€?



Innhalt ist der gleiche. Aber ich meine das für deine 22€ (Amazon 30€)

Zu deiner Farbe von Revell kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------



## Terraxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Innhalt ist der gleiche. Aber ich meine das für deine 22€ (Amazon 30€)


Wie jetzt?
Dann kann ich mir auch das für 4€ holen oder wie?
Edit: Äh ne es sind 6.80€ + 3€


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das müsste 2mal das gleiche Buch sein.
Revell - Farben kannst du natürlich nehmen. Nehme selbst lieber Acryl, da unterm Wasserhahn unkompliziert auswaschbar!
#h


----------



## Kark (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wo bekommt ihr eigentlich die ganzen holzarten her. ich möchte mich mal an ein paar eigenbaujerks versuchen und nicht direkt einen riesen haufen kohle in den sand setzten wenn es n icht so gut klappt. ich war schon in mehreren bekannten baumärkten und ausser leisten aus fichte (günstig) und buche ( sau teuer, 18 x 40 x 900 für fast 10€) gabs da nichts was man zum jerkbauen gebrauchen kann. auch die maße der der leisten die man evtl gebrauchen könnte waren sehr überschaubar. 
kann man denn fichte benutzen? soll ja vergleichsweise relativ weich sein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Fichte ist etwa so weich wie Kiefer. Beide Hölzer sind recht leicht zu bekommen. Ansonsten mal bei den gelben Seiten nach "Holzhandel" in deiner Region schauen.

Oder einfach mal beim Schreiner nach Resten fragen. Da ist eigentlich immer was dabei. #6

ich selbst hab eine gute Connection zu alten Abachi-Latten von Saunaumbauten. Das Zeug riecht sogar noch nach Aufguss...:q

Eines noch zum Buch von Nordin:
Es stehen da sehr gute Sachen drin, allerdings auch mancher Quatsch. Mit UHU Schnellfest sollte wirklich niemand seine Wobbs beschmieren. Und die Öl- / Terpentinmethode: Na ja, ich machs jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

für meinen allerersten wob hab ich eine kopfstütze aus der sauna vergessen liegen zu lassen..... . das soll aber keine aufmunterung sein!

heut schlag ich mir mein robinienholz im eigenen garten, ebenso buche und eiche. muss aber lange lagern, vielleicht 2 scheit brennholz borgen...

auch meine alte kellertreppe gab schöne eichjerks ab. die paar wurmlöcher...


----------



## Terraxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ich habe mir jetzt das Buch für insgesamt 9.60€ bestellt, mal schaun, wie es mir gefällt 
Und dann gehts los ans WOBBBAUEN


----------



## Ollek (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Habs grade gesehn, kennt das schon wer?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oSMf_1nLqE&NR=1

|rolleyes Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## bild (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kla Video ist doch schon bekannt zumindestenz bei mir aber wo bleibt der Spaß am Wobblerbauen.


Gruß Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Habs grade gesehn, kennt das schon wer?
> 
> ...




Krasse Sache!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Dann kann ich mir auch das für 4€ holen oder wie?
> Edit: Äh ne es sind 6.80€ + 3€



Also,

Der *Inhnalt* der Bücher scheint nach den Aussagen versch. Boardys *der Gleiche* zu sein. *Bei dem 6,80€ + 3€* oder so ist halt das *Formalt sehr klein*. *Das gebundene* für 30€ (z.B. Amazon) ist einfach *größer im Format* und somit beser zu lesen. Das geht ohne Lupe.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Kla Video ist doch schon bekannt zumindestenz bei mir aber wo bleibt der Spaß am Wobblerbauen.



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, als ich das Video gesehen habe.


----------



## gufipanscher (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab heut mal meine ersten 16 Wobbs probegefischt und konnte tatsächlich auf einen der zweiteiligen nen 60er hecht fangen :m
hab die wobbler schon in der badewanne justiert und musste daher am wasser nur durchwechseln. ein paar haben sich als richtig gute "flanker" herauskristallisiert und die zweiteiligen machen saubere schwünge. 
Einer ist nur als jerk zu gebrauchen und der rest bringt very good vibrations in die rute.

gruß Jul


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kark 

Als es noch bei uns Sperrmüll gab , habe ich da immer alte Möbel zerlegt , astreines Buchenholz für Jerkbaits , jahrzehntelang abgelagert , rund zum Drechseln(Tisch,-und Stuhlbeine) , rechteckig zum Aussägen(Lattengestelle aus Sofa's) .

Heutzutage müsste ich mich wohl zum Recyclinghof bemühen und da nachfragen .

                                  Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Fishaholic (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse Julian!! #6 
Dann kannste Dich ja bald an den x- Teiligen für den Starnberger See ranwagen


----------



## Bondex (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Heutzutage müsste ich mich wohl zum Recyclinghof bemühen und da nachfragen .

nur leider geben die bei uns nichts raus. Angeblich dürfen die das nicht. Da wird lieber entsorgt als wiederverwertet. Ganz schlimm!


----------



## Ollek (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Kla Video ist doch schon bekannt zumindestenz bei mir aber wo bleibt der Spaß am Wobblerbauen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Niki



Ich würde sagen, wenn man sich so eine Maschine selber baut die dann einen perfekten Rohling nach dem anderen ausspuckt sollte das dem Spass in nichts nachstehen wie mit der Hand gefertigt zu haben.. Zumal man die Urmodelle ja dennoch selber und von Hand machen müsste.

Gegossen wird ja hier teilweise auch, und rein von der Fertigung wäre das ähnlich.

Dafür kann man sich dann ganz aufs Lackieren spezialisieren.

Der hier hat auch so eine Fräsmaschine und braucht nur ein paar Sekunden pro Rohling, aber dennoch denk ich hat der Spass an seinem Handwerk da es immernoch sehr viel Handwerk ist wie man sieht.

Gruss
#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Sowas hab' ich mir schon gedacht , die bekommen von den Wiederverwertern da ja wohl Kohle für , da kann man ja z. B. auch wohl Spanplatten d'raus machen , oder was weiß ich noch ?

Na ja , gelegentlich liegen bei uns noch vereinzelt alte Möbel 'rum , es ist ja eigentlich auch Sperrmüll , nur das die individuellen Termine einzeln mit dem Entsorger verabredet werden , so bekommt man das nur mit , wenn man zufällig vorbeikommt .

Früher bin ich am vierteljährlichen Sperrmüll-Termin nur 'mal kurz mit der Säge um die Häuser gezogen und hatte genug Drechselholz für's ganze Jahr !

                  Schade eigentlich#c , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo und guten Morgen!

hier ein neuer Wobbler aus Fichte: 
16 cm lang, mit etwa 7 gramm beschwert. Im Grunde eine leicht veränderte Grandma-Ausführung mit einer Mischaktion aus Wobbeln und Flanken.





Das Schuppenmuster habe ich mithilfe eines Zwiebelnetzes gemacht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Wobbler Kohlmeise! - Gefällt mir!


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Schönes Teil  , mir gefällt das kontrastierende Schuppenmuster besonders !

                                     Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:m astreine arbeit, Meise!

weiß zufälig jmd, wo man ovale sprengringe herbekommt? solche, wie sie zB bei den illex verbaut werden. ich denk die kleineren halten da viel mehr aus. hab nämlich gestern einen 00er (ca 4mm) ohne viel druck aufgebogen.

gruß Jul


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> :m astreine arbeit, Meise!
> 
> weiß zufälig jmd, wo man ovale sprengringe herbekommt? solche, wie sie zB bei den illex verbaut werden. ich denk die kleineren halten da viel mehr aus. hab nämlich gestern einen 00er (ca 4mm) ohne viel druck aufgebogen.
> 
> gruß Jul



Warum müssen die denn oval sein?

Ich habe runde in 4mm Durchmesser aus Edelstahl (glaube ich). Die kann man ohne Zange nicht aufbiegen.


----------



## Ollek (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen!
> 
> hier ein neuer Wobbler aus Fichte:



|supergri Den haste doch gekauft...gibs zu.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, danke Leute!
|wavey:

Der ist aber auch wirklich schön geworden, und mit den Sprühfarben auch vollkommen unaufwendig. Das mit dem Schuppenmuster (Zwiebelnetz) habe ich denke ich mittlerweile ganz gut raus.
Man muss halt sehr vorsichtig Farbe dosieren, sonst läuft sie automatisch unter das Netz und verwischt das schöne Muster.


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

siehe unten, den hats mir bei nen hänger aufgebogen, obwohl ich egentlich nicht feste gezogen hab.
auf dem vom 2.pic hab ich den hecht gefangen


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ gufipanscher

Hab im "Gerlinger" Katalog immer welche gesehen , im Angeladen neulich auch , war so'ne rote Tüte , glaub' von "Rapala" oder "Jackson Lures" ????

                        viel Glück#6 , diemai

PS : Haste da Nirosta-Springringe an deinem Wobbler ?   Vernickelte aus Federstahl sind bei gleicher Größe stabiler .


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naja darüber könnte man sich streiten aba ich würde mal sagen das so ein Kopierer teuer zu bauen wäre aber wers will solls mal machen ^^


Gruß Niki


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sprengringe von Rosco sind die Besten, die ich bisher hatte. Mit den Fingenägeln bekommst du die nicht auf und bevor die aufbiegen, zerreißt es dir den Wobbler.

http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c140_Sprengringe.html


----------



## Pelznase (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab heute ne email mit netten fotos bekommen. dieses bild zeigt einen fang auf den letzten huchenwobb, den ich gebaut hab. musste den fänger leider unkenntlich machen. eigentlich schade, ist nämlich ein schönes foto....

wenn man schon nicht selbst die gelegenheit hat auf donaulachs zu fischen, kann man zumindest die köder dazu bauen.


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase,
was hast du an dem foto verändert?
ich seh fänger mit seinem huchen!


----------



## Pelznase (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn das für dich normal ist, möchte ich auch in deiner welt leben.



gufipanscher schrieb:


> @ pelznase,
> was hast du an dem foto verändert?
> ich seh fänger mit seinem huchen!


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pike-piekser, die ringe machen schon was her, aber sind mir leider für die kleinen wobbs zu groß.
werd morgen mal einfach nach ner bekannten marke greifen.
hab zwar sehr gute gamakatsu drillinge genommen aber dummerweise an den ringen gespart.
ist zum glück ne sache, die man ohne größeren aufwand beheben kann.

gruß Jul


----------



## Terraxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also das nenne ich Service...
Do. bestellt, heute da!
Also wenn ich dann fertig mit HAs bin, gehts ran ans Buch


----------



## Maok (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab heute ne email mit netten fotos bekommen. dieses bild zeigt einen fang auf den letzten huchenwobb, den ich gebaut hab. musste den fänger leider unkenntlich machen. eigentlich schade, ist nämlich ein schönes foto....
> 
> wenn man schon nicht selbst die gelegenheit hat auf donaulachs zu fischen, kann man zumindest die köder dazu bauen.




Auf jeden Fall astrein unkenntlich gemacht! LOL! :q

Musste grad echt lachen! :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> also das nenne ich Service...
> Do. bestellt, heute da!
> Also wenn ich dann fertig mit HAs bin, gehts ran ans Buch



Na dann. Viel Erfolg mit deiner neuen Lektüre!


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hab heute ne email mit netten fotos bekommen. dieses bild zeigt einen fang auf den letzten huchenwobb, den ich gebaut hab. musste den fänger leider unkenntlich machen. eigentlich schade, ist nämlich ein schönes foto....
> 
> wenn man schon nicht selbst die gelegenheit hat auf donaulachs zu fischen, kann man zumindest die köder dazu bauen.


Irgendwoher kenn ich den Typ,Muppet Show?
Zu geil mich hat´s grad fast vom stuhl gehauen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt lasst doch mal den armen Herrn in Ruhe. Nicht jeder kann so ein Äußeres haben, wie ihr es habt!
Da habt ihr gut reden!

Lasst dem armen Mann doch seinen Frieden|kopfkrat und gratuliert zu seinem Fang. (Auf die Idee ist noch keiner von euch gekommen...)

Ihr seid mir so ein Haufen...Wobei er eigentlich doch ganz lustig aussieht!:vik:


----------



## Pelznase (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, das ist beaker aus der muppet show. der arme musste immer für die irren experimente des prof. dr. honigtau bunsenbrenner herhalten.

der folienwobb ist jetzt auch fertig. hab mein airbrush dazu "missbraucht", meiner alte rolle einen neuen anstrich zu geben. hoffentlich hält der klarlack.#t mimi mimi.......:q


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ja, das ist beaker aus der muppet show. der arme musste immer für die irren experimente des prof. dr. honigtau bunsenbrenner herhalten.
> 
> der folienwobb ist jetzt auch fertig. hab mein airbrush dazu "missbraucht", meiner alte rolle einen neuen anstrich zu geben. hoffentlich hält der klarlack.#t mimi mimi.......:q


Wußte doch das ich den kenn, der kann auch nicht sprechen gell?
Sehr schöne Wobbler baust du da.
Letztes Jahr hab ich mich auch mit vollem Tatendrang auf Wobblerbau gestürzt, leider ist daraus nur ein Prototyp geworden .
Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich mich demnächst mal wieder hochraffen.
Für´s finish hab ich schon ne abgefahrenen Idee
Hat jemand schonmal das Holz Limba zum Wobblerbau verwendet?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal das Holz Limba zum Wobblerbau verwendet?




Limba habe ich noch daheim und habe es bisher einmal verwendet. Vom Äußeren her erinnert es an Abachi, ist auch recht leicht, aber in sich viel fester.

Ich würde es nur bearbeiten, wenn du eine Bandsäge und Schleifer zur Verfügung hast. Definitiv kein Holz zur reinen Handarbeit, da raspelst du dich zu Tode.


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pelznase
hammer wobbler #6 

hat jemand tipps für ein nicht allzuteure airbrushpistole + kompressor? kann man auch einen normalen kompressor dafür verwenden??


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich probier mich auch grad an folienwobs, bin aber nicht so recht glücklich damit. beklebt ihr nur die seite? denn alle meine versuche, die folie über den rücken zu spannen und dann bis zum bauch runterzuziehen waren sehr wellig, hab ich wieder runtergerissen.


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Die Falten an Bauch und Rücken mit z.B. einem Holzbleistift ganz platt drücken , dann den gesamten Köder ein,-bis zweimal epoxieren , dadurch werden die Übergänge eben .

Erst dann Rücken und Bauch bemalen und zum Schluß den üblichen Schutzlack 'rauf !

Viel Glück#6 , diemai


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> hat jemand tipps für ein nicht allzuteure airbrushpistole + kompressor? kann man auch einen normalen kompressor dafür verwenden??




Conrad verkauft zZ zwei airbrushsets mit kompressor. das kleine set für 60€ hat nur ne spritze mit ansaugbecher und die ist nicht unbedingt die feinste. das andere set hat außer einer profispritze (0,2mm düse) noch gleich mischbecher und ein paar farbproben dabei. kostet allerdings dann schon 120€.
aber wenn man sich allein mal die preise für gute spritzen anschaut, geht unter 50 tacken nicht viel.
bin auch grad am überlegen mir das "profiset" zu holen |rolleyes#

hab grad nochmal nachgesehen.... im onlineshop ist die düse mit 0,3 angegeben und die geräte sind einen 10er teurer.

unter www.conrad.de "airbrush" eingeben


----------



## holle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab den hier seit paar jahren und muss sagen ich bin zufrieden. keine ausfälle und auch sonst nix zu bemängeln. das set passt für die kleine brieftasche.


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

achtung, nicht schlagen, jetzt kommt eine airbrush-frage von einem pinsel-benutzer:

das glas für die farbe ist recht groß, wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? ein dutzend solcher gläser anschaffen und die ständig ab und dranschrauben? oder gar ausspülen und dabei unmenge farbe verschwenden? muss nach jedem brushvorgang der komplette schlauch + düse gereinigt werden bevor die nächste farbe drankommt?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Mordskerl: Hier wird Dich keiner schlagen, versprochen!

Und immer daran denken: 
Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.#6

Leider kann ich dir bezüglich dem Thema Airbrush keine Auskunft geben. Bin auch ein "Pinselliebhaber".


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Probiert mal die farbe mit hilfe einer kleinen schaumstoffflocke aufzutupfen.aber nicht zuviel farbe,lieber ein bischen zu trocken tupfen.gibt schöne übergange.


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hört sich interessant an.

@ schnarchende Oma, kannst du mal ein bild von nem getupften Design einstellen?


----------



## Terraxx (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, mein erster Rohling ist fertig, in der Mitte auch schon halb durchgesägt...
Jetzt mal n paar einfache Fragen an die Fortgeschrittenen:
1. Der Hans Nordin hat in dem Buch, was ich mir bestellt habe, noch die Methode mit den Schraubösen benutzt, ich möchte aber die Methode mit dem Draht benutzen, muss zuerst der Draht rein, dann das Blei und dann zuspachtel und dann erst anmalen?
2. Wie mache ich den Schnitt wieder zu? Mit Epoxi (was ich noch nicht besitze)?
3. Wie viel Lagen müssen auf die Farbe an Epoxi? Und ist dann auch noch Klarlack nötig?
4. Ist die Reihenfolge richtig (Hans Nordin erwähnt da nur diese Leinöl-Methoden usw.):
Schneiden, schleifen, aufsägen, Draht+Blei rein, zumachen, malen, Epoxi(wie oft?), Klarlack, Schlitz für Schlaufe, Schlaufe kleben und rein, fertig?

So das wars erstma xD
Aber mit dem Buch komm ich ganz gut klar, nur, dass er nicht die Methoden benutzt, die ihr benutzt und ich daher noch nicht alles weiß.

Vielen Dank schonmal:vik:

Yannick


----------



## Terraxx (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Kerl mit dem schönen Fisch kann nicht nur gut angeln sondern auch super singen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs
oder auch hier 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KANI2dpXLw&feature=related


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab grad auf meiner HP eine Art des Wobblerselbstbaus eingestellt: http://angleritis.de/wobblerbau.html


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> So, mein erster Rohling ist fertig, in der Mitte auch schon halb durchgesägt...
> Jetzt mal n paar einfache Fragen an die Fortgeschrittenen:
> 1. Der Hans Nordin hat in dem Buch, was ich mir bestellt habe, noch die Methode mit den Schraubösen benutzt, ich möchte aber die Methode mit dem Draht benutzen, muss zuerst der Draht rein, dann das Blei und dann zuspachtel und dann erst anmalen?
> 2. Wie mache ich den Schnitt wieder zu? Mit Epoxi (was ich noch nicht besitze)?
> ...




So viele Fragen!

1. Zuerst muss der Draht rein, dann wird ausgebleit. Da wird es schonmal eng, also die Stellen, wo das Blei rein soll eventuell von Anfang an etwas erweitern.
Mach die Nut für den Draht möglichst tief, das erleichtert das Ausbleien später ungemein.
2. Kann man auch mit Spachtelmasse machen. Aber: sie Stellen, wo die Ösen liegen, würde ich schon mit Epoxid zumachen.
3. Bis es sauber aussieht. Ich mache 2 - 6 Schichten, je nach Wobblergröße
4. Der Schlitz für die Schaufel muss auf jedenfall früher gemacht werden. Mit schon verklebtem Draht drin kannst du ja gar keinen Schlitz mehr sägen. Ich selbst säge den Schlitz schon beim Auschneiden der ersten Seitenschablone, da ich dann noch automatisch einen 90Grad Winkel habe. 
Klarlack nach dem Epoxieren kannst du dir sparen, das glänzt auch so sehr schön.


----------



## Terraxx (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vielen Dank Kohlmeise, haste doch gut gemeistert 

@ gufipanscher: sehr schöne Seite!!
Aber nochmal ne Frage zum ausbleien: wann weiß ich, wie der Wobbler richtig ausgebleit ist-
wenn er tief lafen soll
wenn er mitteltief laufen soll
und wenn er flach laufen soll
- oder spielt das gar keine Rolle?



> Da ich aber auch die Farbe gut schützen will, gehe ich zum Schluß mit 2 Schichten 24std Epoxi drüber.
> Der 2-Komponentenlack lässt sich leicht mit einem (nicht haarenden) Pinsel auftragen


Ist 24std Epoxi gleich K2 oder ist das nochmal was anderes?

Und hast du auf dem Bild mit den Bleien das einfach mit Tesa zugeklebt? reicht das?

Und noch dann noch eine letzte Frage, dann habe ich eig, gar keine Fragen mehr: kommt der Lack bzw. das Epoxi schon drauf, wenn der Wobbler noch frisch bemalt ist oder muss man warten, bis die Farbe getrocknet ist?


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oma schnarcht
das mache ich auch schon seit längerem . das ergebniss ist auch recht zufridenstellend finde ich , besonders mit nem küchenschwämmchen gehts 1a.
aber ich werde mir airbrush anschaffen .

terraxx
das ausbleien kommt nachher im gefühl  . die schaufelstellung ist entscheidend für die lauftife , je größer der winkel der tauchschaufel ist umso flacher leuft er und natürlich auch andersrum.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> vielen Dank Kohlmeise, haste doch gut gemeistert
> 
> @ gufipanscher: sehr schöne Seite!!
> Aber nochmal ne Frage zum ausbleien: wann weiß ich, wie der Wobbler richtig ausgebleit ist-
> ...




Das Ausbleien hat mit der Tauchtiefe primär kaum etwas zu tun. Die steuerst du mit der Größe und der Neigung der Schaufel, wie im Buch von Nordin beschrieben.

2k ist zwar nicht immer Epoxid, hier aber schon.

Klar muss die Farbe trocken sein, außer du willst das Epoxid gezielt einfärben.


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das hier dürfte so einige Einsteiger-Fragen beantworten , auch wenn man die Sprache nicht versteht !

Teil 1 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=XjmefnZ13YQ&feature=channel_page

Teil 2 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=channel


Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen !

Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Diemai
ich denke die Leute vom Recyklinghof geben den Sperrmüll selber weiter in die Müllverbrennung. Da ist ja nicht nur altes holz sonder Leder, Kunststoff, Metalle...alles mit drin. Kann das wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei Altmetallen( Schrott) könnte ich das ja noch verstehen. Aber die rücken nichtmal ein alten Fahrrad raus, nichtmal wenn man denen Geld anbietet


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Das soll verstehen , wer will |kopfkrat|uhoh:!

Habe auf unserem Recyclinghof noch nicht nachgefragt , brauche zur Zeit auch kein Buchenholz , drechsle momentan kleinere Wobbler aus Leichtholz-Besenstielen aus'm Baumarkt(wenn ich dann 'mal mit einigen Auftragsarbeiten fertig werde) .

                                 Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Terraxx (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok vielen Dank!!!
Aber wozu ist dann denn das ausbleien?
Ist das einfach dazu, dass der auf dem Bauch steht?
Oder so, dass der fast untergeht?

Ich danke euch allen janz dolle 
Ich werd mir dann mal bald die Sachen kaufen!
THX


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Das Ausbleien is bei den allermeisten Wobblern nötig , einzig und alein , um sie auszutrimmen .

Stell' dir ein Segelboot OHNE ein Schwert vor.........bei jeder etwas stärkeren Brise wird es kentern .

So ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit den Wobblern , ohne ein Gewicht im Bauch würden sich viele Köder auf die Seite legen , oder nicht richtig wobbeln .

Natürlich resultieren solche Trimmgewichte natürlich auch in weniger Restauftrieb des Wobblers , und er taucht dann tiefer .

Zuviel Gewicht im Bauch hingegen wird die Aktion des Wobblers mindern , in diesem Fall kann man einen Teil davon auch am Rücken anbringen .

Ich teste ALLE meine Wobbler vor dem Anmalen in der Badewanne , bleie sie dann auch aus , indem ich Gewichte probeweise mit Isolierband anklebe , der Wobbler sollte hierzu aber vorher mit Klarlack gestrichen sein , damit er kein Wasser zieht .

Gewicht zwischen Schaufel und Bauchhaken bringt meistens mehr Tiefgang und stabiles Laufverhalten , im hinteren Teil verbessert es die Wurfeigenschaften , aber vermindert die Tauchtiefe und meistens auch die Aktion ! 

                       Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Pelznase (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

"Zuviel Gewicht im Bauch hingegen wird die Aktion des Wobblers mindern , in diesem Fall kann man einen Teil davon auch am Rücken anbringen ."

das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. die aktion wird davon sogar noch langsamer/gemindert. denn dadurch macht man aus balsa abachi oder ein noch schwereres holz. die hohe frequenz eines wobblers aus leichtem material resultiert aus der "spannung" des bebleiten bauchs und dem leichten rücken (wo noch kein blei drin ist). wenn man blei in den rücken eines balsawobbler packt, kann man eine gewichtsverteilung wie bei einem wobbler aus eiche erhalten. da ist nimma so gut wobblen.
blei im rücken lässt den wobbler mehr kippen und er flankt dadurch eben mehr.

ps: kann natürlich auch sein, dass es sich bei antiken ködern ganz anders verhält?#c


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denke auch, Blei im Rücken ist keine besonders gute Idee! Bei mir befindet sich das Blei entlang des Bauches und zwar unterhalb der durchgehenden Achse. Wenn ich den Köder auf den Tisch lege (ohne Drilling) liegt er immer auf dem Bauch. Genauso verhält er sich dann auch im Wasser. Ich will ja keinen Wobbler, der auf dem Bauch durchs Wasser gleitet oder sich dreht wie ein durch 2 Drillinge in sich selber verhakter. Dabei habe ich bisher noch nie einen Fisch gefangen. Genausowenig wie mit vertüdelten Spinnern oder wenn ich Gras oÄ am Kunstköder hatte.


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Blei im Rücken kommt auch echt selten vor !

Hatte von einem finnischen Freund 'mal einen ca. 15 cm langen Balsa-Rohling bekommen , ohne Lippenschlitz , nur mit einem Schlitz im Bauch für das Drahtsystem .

Der Rohling hatte ungefähr die Form eines "Nils Master Invincible" , war im vorderen Bereich jedoch noch etwas mehr oval(breiter als hoch) .

Hatte damals einen Schlitz für eine ca. 30° nach vorne zeigende Schaufel gefertigt mit dem Ziel , eine mittlere Tauchtiefe zu erreichen . 

Nach Einkleben von Schaufel und Drahtsystem habe ich ihn dann in der Wanne ausgebleit , der schwamm wie ein Korken , und ich wollte doch , das er tiefer läuft !

Nachdem ich genug Blei für entsprechend wenig Restauftrieb am Bauch angebracht hatte , wobbelte er jedoch kaum noch , ging in der Wanne jedoch gleich runter , so das ich davon ausgehen konnte , das er tiefer tauchen würde .

Hatte in Hans Nordin's Buch über Gewicht am Rücken gelesen , und befestigte dann ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 der gesamten Bebleiung am Nacken des Wobs ,.........und siehe da ,......er wobbelte schön und dennoch blieb der geringe Restauftrieb erhalten .

Später habe ich mittels Echolot festgestellt , das er auf ca. 3,5 bis 4,0 Meter läuft , genau , wie ich es haben wollte !

Wie gesagt , solche Rückenbebleiung ist recht selten erforderlich , kann aber in schwierigen Fällen den Ausschlag geben . 
Insbesondere wohl bei sehr leichten Materialien bei größeren , daher auftriebsstarken , Ködern ?

Meine Nachbauten von antiken Ködern erfordern selten viel Bleigewicht , meistens nur ein wenig , um den Lauf zu stabilisieren . 
Einige funktionieren mit Zusatzgewichten sogar überhaupt nicht gut , oft reicht auch schon das Gewicht einer Blech-Schaufel aus , um den Lauf zu stabilisieren .

Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, Blei im Rücken ist keine besonders gute Idee! Bei mir befindet sich das Blei entlang des Bauches und zwar unterhalb der durchgehenden Achse. Wenn ich den Köder auf den Tisch lege (ohne Drilling) liegt er immer auf dem Bauch. Genauso verhält er sich dann auch im Wasser. Ich will ja keinen Wobbler, der auf dem Bauch durchs Wasser gleitet oder sich dreht wie ein durch 2 Drillinge in sich selber verhakter. Dabei habe ich bisher noch nie einen Fisch gefangen. Genausowenig wie mit vertüdelten Spinnern oder wenn ich Gras oÄ am Kunstköder hatte.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Die verhalten sich, wie Stehaufmännchen.


----------



## Terraxx (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, thx!

Wozu hat'n der Hans Nordi da so Modelle abgezeichnetz, ich meine die sind gar nicht in echtgröße, sodass man die benutzen könnte, muss amn dann selber seine schablonen machen oder wie?
So, der 2. Rohling ist fertig, beide sehen total unterschiedlich aus, obwohl sie aus der selber Schablone kamen ;+|evil:


----------



## damdam05 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,

habe die Materialien um selber Wobbler zu bauen nun fast alle zusammen. paar fragen hätte ich da noch:

1.
Wer kann mir sagen, welche Hakengröße zur Wobblergröße ich nutzen sollte und welche Haken von welcher Firma.

Mein erster woobler wird klein sein ca. 4-5 cm mit nur einem Haken. Welche größe sollte der Haken haben?

2. Wo bekommt ihr eure Ringschrauben her?(bei Verwendung von Abachiholz) Habe jetzt welche aus dem Baumarkt 10x3x1,8 sind die fürn Anfang ausreichend? bitte Empfehlungen...

3. Wo bekommt ihr Blei zum gießen her?


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Du kannst die Zeichnungen auf einem(guten) Fotokopierer im Copyshop beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern .

Entweder nach'm Ausschneiden direkt auf's Holz kleben oder auf haltbare Pappe oder sogar Blech für eine dauerhafte  Schablone zum Anzeichnen .

@ damdam05

Es gibt einige gute Haken am Markt , würde aber für Kunstköder kurzschenklige empfehlen , "Gamakatsu's" sind sehr scharf , "VMC" nicht ganz so , aber billiger .

Wenn du viele Wobbler bauen möchtest , würde ich mir Drillinge im Versandhandel bestellen , sind billiger als im Laden .

Die Drillingsgröße an Wobblern , Jerks und Blinkern sollte im Allgemeinen so gewählt werden , das der Abstand der einzelnen Hakenspitzen zumindest der Breite des Köders entspricht , so das ein Fisch beim Querbeißen immer noch gehakt wird .

Allerdings ist das nur eine Faustregel , ggfs. wählt man die Haken etwas kleiner , z.b. , wenn sie sich sonst verhängen würden , oder wenn drei Drillinge am Wobbler montiert werden sollen .

An Jerks und Oberflächenködern montiere ich möglichst große Haken , um Fehlbissen vorzubeugen , da die Hechte diese Köder oftmals nicht richtig "voll" treffen .

Ich verwende spezielle V2A Köder-Schraubösen , die ich in USA bestelle unter http://www.mooreslures.com , in Europa gibt's Bastelmaterial bei http://www.lureparts.nl .

                    Viel Glück|wavey: , diemai


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> So, der 2. Rohling ist fertig, beide sehen total unterschiedlich aus, obwohl sie aus der selber Schablone kamen ;+|evil:



hehe Übung macht den Meister

Wenn man auch nur einen halben Milimeter einer Ansicht (Draufsicht und Seitenansicht) zuviel oder zu wenig abschleift bzw. schnitzt, macht es sich sehr stark bemerkbar in der endgültigen Form oder im Vergleich zu einem zweiten Wobbler.

Das kommt dann meist beim Abrunden zum Vorschein.

Das kriegt man aber nach ein paar Rohlingen hin.

Gruss


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

1.
Wer kann mir sagen, welche Hakengröße zur Wobblergröße ich nutzen sollte und welche Haken von welcher Firma.

Ich benutze meist VMC und bin sehr zufrieden. Besonders die brünierten sind extrem scharf und dringen gut ein weil sie recht dünndrähtig sind. Ich bin der Meinung weniger Bisse auf Wobbler mit roten Drillingen zu bekommen. 

Mein erster woobler wird klein sein ca. 4-5 cm mit nur einem Haken. Welche größe sollte der Haken haben?

8-10

2. Wo bekommt ihr eure Ringschrauben her?(bei Verwendung von Abachiholz) Habe jetzt welche aus dem Baumarkt 10x3x1,8 sind die fürn Anfang ausreichend? bitte Empfehlungen...

Benutze nur durchgehende Dratösen

3. Wo bekommt ihr Blei zum gießen her? 
Schrottplatz, Dachdecker, früher Auswuchtbleie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> So, der 2. Rohling ist fertig, beide sehen total unterschiedlich aus, obwohl sie aus der selber Schablone kamen




Ein wenig Abweichung ist normal und auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Handarbeit halt. Wenn die Rohlinge allerdings sehr unterschiedlich aussehen, na ja.... |bigeyes

Wenn ich mit Bandsäge und Bandschleifer arbeite, sehen sich die Wobbs aber schon SEHR ähnlich.


----------



## Terraxx (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja der 2. ähnelt auch eher der Schablone 
Hey, bei PLUS haben die in sonem Korb "alles für 2€" so ein Kleber-Set verkauft, mit 43g Kraftkleber, 13g 2-Komponenten-Harz und 13g 2-Komponenten-Härter und noch 5g Sekundenkleber, meint ihr das sollte man sich mal holen oder ist das unsinnig?


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das würde ich mir wirklich sehr gut überlegen. 2€ ist ´ne Menge Kies :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> das würde ich mir wirklich sehr gut überlegen. 2€ ist ´ne Menge Kies :q




Ein Schelm, wer da Böses denkt! :q
Ist doch eine super Sache, werde ich gleich nach der Arbeit den Plus mal aufsuchen!


----------



## Terraxx (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, wer da Böses denkt! :q
> Ist doch eine super Sache, werde ich gleich nach der Arbeit den Plus mal aufsuchen!


Weiß nicht ob das jedes Plus hat, habe das bei dem Plus neben meiner schule gesehen...
Wozu würdest du das denn nehmen?
Zum kleben der schaufel etc. oder wie?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das jedes Plus hat, habe das bei dem Plus neben meiner schule gesehen...
> Wozu würdest du das denn nehmen?
> Zum kleben der schaufel etc. oder wie?




War gerade im Plus, habe den 2 Euro-Tisch auch gefunden, leider nicht die Kleber. Aber ich denke, sofern der Härter nicht schon hinüber ist, sollte das Zeug zum Einkleben des Drahtes usw. völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Terraxx (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, na gut, dann werd ich mir das morgen mal evtl. holen


----------



## bild (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|jump:Seite *400.|jump:*


 Geil einfach Riesig.


Gruß Niki   |wavey:


----------



## MeyerChri (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi alle zusammen,
dies soll mein erster jerkbait werden.
habe  schon viel in der letzten stunde in diesem thema gelesen aber weiß immer noch nicht:
1.Muss ich ihn läng in der mitte durchsägen oder kann ich einfach die öhrschrauben reindrehen?
Es ist sehr sehr hartes holz.
2. Kann man nach der farbe einfach mehrere schichten klarlack auftragen oder muss da mehr gemacht werden??


Gruß chris


----------



## MeyerChri (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

upps bild vergessen. #c|rolleyes


Dies ist natürlich noch lange nicht die entgültige form ;-)


----------



## Terraxx (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mir ist nochmal ne Frage in den Kopf gekommen...
Wenn man die Methode mit dem Draht macht, muss mann dann erst der schlitz für die schaufel sägen oder erst den Wobb in der Mitte aufsägen?
Denn das überkreuzt sich ja...


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zur Oberfläche... wie lange soll dein Jerk halten? Wenn du die Oberfläche vor oder nach dem Bemalen mit Epoxy versiegelst, wird dein Holz länger halten. Das ist dann um einige wiederstandsfähiger als nur Lackschichten. Kleine Löcher oder Risse lassen sonst Wasser eindringen und außer dass der Lack abplatzt fängt dein Holz zu abreiten um im schlimmsten Fall zu Stocken an.

Bei harten Hölzer reichen Ösen (hab aber selber keine Erfahrung damit!) Würde sie aber zusätzlich mit nem 2K-Klebstoff sichern.

Und zu deiner Jerkform, es wird wohl nötig sein ein klein wenig Blei in den Bauch zu stecken. ich hab bedenken, dass ein Bauchdrilling nicht reicht, dass er im Wasser steht.


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Mir ist nochmal ne Frage in den Kopf gekommen...
> Wenn man die Methode mit dem Draht macht, muss mann dann erst der schlitz für die schaufel sägen oder erst den Wobb in der Mitte aufsägen?
> Denn das überkreuzt sich ja...




geschickter erst den für die schaufel. mir ist es bei kleinen öfters passiert, dass, wenn ich den Längsschnitt davor machte, der kopf ausgebrochen ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> dies soll mein erster jerkbait werden.
> habe  schon viel in der letzten stunde in diesem thema gelesen aber weiß immer noch nicht:
> 1.Muss ich ihn läng in der mitte durchsägen oder kann ich einfach die öhrschrauben reindrehen?
> ...




Schraubösen sind hier sicherlich das Mittel der Wahl. Je nach Jerkgrösse sollten 10 oder 12 x 4 Schrauben oder 12 / 14 x 6 Ösen passen.
Du bohrst das Loch vor, und zwar mit einem Bohrer, der minimal dünner ist als deine Schraube (1,5 oder 2 mm Metallbohrer passen meistens). Dann nimmst du einen 6er Holzbohrer und senkst das Bohrloch noch ein paar Millimeter an. Pass auf, dass du nicht zuviel absenkst, sonst ist die Öse nicht mehr einschraubbar. 
Das Loch füllst du bis knapp unter den Rand mit 5-min-Epoxid. Dann Schraube eindrehen, bis die Öse unten vom Epoxid eingeschlossen ist - fertig. 
Das hält auch einen 2 meter Waller.

Und noch zur Versiegelung: Da kommst du um Epoxid nicht herum. Klarlack ist ruckzuck durchlöchert und dein erwerkelter Jerk zieht Wasser - sein Todesurteil.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> geschickter erst den für die schaufel. mir ist es bei kleinen öfters passiert, dass, wenn ich den Längsschnitt davor machte, der kopf ausgebrochen ist.



Ich kann auch nur dazu raten den Schaufel-Schlitz zuerst zu machen. Danach im 90°-Winkel den Längsschlitz für die Achse. Und danach dann die entgültige Form herausarbeiten. Somit ist der Schaufelschlizu immer senktecht zu der Achse. Wenn man das nach dem Herausarbeiten der Form erst macht, bekommt man das nicht so genau hin.


----------



## Terraxx (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur dazu raten den Schaufel-Schlitz zuerst zu machen. Danach im 90°-Winkel den Längsschlitz für die Achse. Und danach dann die entgültige Form herausarbeiten. Somit ist der Schaufelschlizu immer senktecht zu der Achse. Wenn man das nach dem Herausarbeiten der Form erst macht, bekommt man das nicht so genau hin.


Versteh ick nicht


----------



## Pelznase (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich würd die schaufelaufnahme und die bauchnut nicht vor der form machen. damit beschränkt man sich nur beim ausarbeiten des rohlings. wo soll das problem sein, so´ne kerbe gerade zu machen?

hab eine gruppenaufnahme meiner letzten köder gemacht. ein grosser huchenwobb liegt da mit kleinen barschjerks zusammen rum.


----------



## Bondex (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jau 400 Seiten ist´ne Menge. Mal sehen wann wir hier die 1000 knacken


----------



## Hannes94 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei disem Tempo sicherlich ^^


----------



## Trouthunter94 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase: hammer Teile !!!!!!


ich hab auch schon n paar wobbs gemacht.
sehen für den Anfang glaub ich garnicht so schlecht aus.
Sind alles Barsch- und Forellenwobbler und ein etwas Grösserer mit dem ich es mal auf Hecht probieren will!
Ich stell morgen mal n paar Bilder rein!!

p.s.: hey geil das ist der 5999ste Beitrag!!!!!!


----------



## Flacho (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt auch versucht ein paar Wobbler selbst zu bauen. Leider nicht mit dem erfolg was ich mir erhofft hatte.

Aber ich gebe nicht auf 

Wo gibt es denn gute Vorlagen in originalgröße zum ausdrucken? Oder auch kleiner. Vergrößern kann ich am Kopierer.


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|laola:|laola:und ich habe hiermit die 6000 Beiträge überrundet |laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Mädels!

Das waren doch gerade erst 5000.....

Ist ja krass,....

|laola::z:z:z


Noch mal was "Fachliches": 
Die Kerbe für den Draht mache ich auch erst nach Fertigstellung des Rohlings. So kann ich besser sehen, wie tief die Nut jeweils sein muss.

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich die Kerbe für die Schaufel oft nicht gerade hinbekomme. Von Hand nicht und aus irgendeinem mir nicht erschließbaren Grund auch nicht mit der Bandsäge?!????

Also mach ich den Schaufelschlitz meist ein wenig breiter als nötig und tariere das Ganze aus, während das 5 min Epoxid anzieht. Das klappt dann eigentlich immer.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Glückwunsch, Euch fleißigen Schreibern und Bastlern
@Bondex: Hast Du eine Strichliste gemacht, wie oft Du Fragen wie: Welche Frabe... etc schon beantwortet hast?
Gruß A.


----------



## Jule_88 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

Woooow !!! Ich bin immer wieder aufs neue überrascht wie realistisch manche Wobbler von dir aussehen. Echt Geil !!!

Ich bin auch gearde am überlegen ob ich mit Airbrush anfange.
Gibt es hier eine Liste, was man alles für Airbrush benötigt mit Details?!


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Angler 1996
Dazu brauche ich keine Strichliste! Wenn man eine Antwort 5-10 Mal gegeben hat, dann erinnere selbst ich vergesslicher Esel mich daran. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich doch alles zusammengefaßt und auf meiner HP veröffentlicht. Dieses Fragen bräuchten auch nicht gestellt werden wenn man sich die Mühe macht hier etwas in diesem Threat zu schmökern oder einfach auf Pelznases oder Meine HP schaut. Ich bin der Meinung jeder der sich hier wirklich für das Bauen interessiert sollte sich zunächst versuchen selbst zu informieren und erst dann fragen wenn er wirklich nicht mehr weiterkommt. Hier steht wirklich alles drin was man wissen muß um Wobbler bauen zu können. Sowas kann auf Dauer ziemlich nerven und kostbare Zeit verschlingen. Sowas hemmt oder unterbricht jeweils den Fluß in diesem Threat. 
Jeder hat doch seine eigene Vorgehensweise und die Ergebnisse sind auch sehr unterschiedlich. Aber gerade das macht doch den Reiz von Eigenbauten aus. Sonst könnte ich meine Köder ja gleich im Laden von der Stange kaufen. Man kann sich vielleicht andere Köderbauer zum Vorbild nehmen aber man braucht nicht zu verzweifeln wenn es nicht genauso wird --- sowas nennt sich Evolution


----------



## gufipanscher (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Man kann sich vielleicht andere Köderbauer zum Vorbild nehmen aber man braucht nicht zu verzweifeln wenn es nicht genauso wird --- sowas nennt sich Evolution



jawoll, einige von uns versuchen noch mit speeren fische zu fangen, während du schon längst ne angel besitzt :m


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tja so bleiben mehr für mich übrig


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

6000 Beiträge. Die 10000 schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch, wenn wir so weiter machen.:vik:

Dann müssten wir aber ca. 30 Beiträge am Tag schreiben...#c


----------



## crossfire (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 6000 Beiträge. Die 10000 schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch, wenn wir so weiter machen.:vik:
> 
> Dann müssten wir aber ca. 30 Beiträge am Tag schreiben...#c



Da hast du dir ja was vor genommen :m

Ich bin auch wieder am den Bauen, ersten zweiteiligen Wobbler und nachbau von einen meiner ersten Eigenbauten.

Wenn die Wobblers fertig sind stell ich ein paar Bilder rein.
Ich brauch nur noch ein paar Anregungen für die Farblichegestaltung  ,da mir meine gepinselten Wobbler überhaupt nicht gefallen und ich kein Airbrush habe.
An Folie hab ich nur so eine Dicke gefunden mit der gehts gar nicht... 

vllt habt ihr ja noch ein paar Anregungen auf Lager.#h


----------



## Terraxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber wenn man die schaufel schon drinne hat bzw. der Wobbler schon bemalt ist etc. etc.
Wie sägt man denn dann bitte eine Kerbe in die Mitte???
Ich meine die Schaufel stört doch dann, das versteh ich nicht...
Macht man erst die Kerbe, dann den schlitz für schaufel dannn Draht rein und dann Schaufel rein?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Macht man erst die Kerbe, dann den schlitz für schaufel dannn Draht rein und dann Schaufel rein?




So ist es. Wahlweise auch zuerst den Schaufelschlitz und dann die Nut für den Draht. 
ERST dann wird natürlich bemalt.


----------



## Trouthunter94 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so jetzt hab ich mal n paar bilder gemacht
sind aber halt nich so gut weil handypics#t


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne Teile, ich finde dieses Weiß am Bauch ziemlich cool;-)

30 Beiträge ma tag?
Das schaff ich alleine xD


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Trouthunter94 schrieb:


> so jetzt hab ich mal n paar bilder gemacht
> sind aber halt nich so gut weil handypics#t




Schöne Wobbler, vor allem die Formen gefallen mir sehr gut. Die Farben könnten für meinen Geschmack an den Übergängen etwas weicher sein, aber das kommt noch, spätestens beim nächsten 5er Pack!
#6


----------



## Terraxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So was nehmt ihr denn fürs Kleben?
Epoxid- 5-min.-Zeugs? 
Und als Lack?
Hättet ihr da ein paar Einkaufstipps für mich?


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin!
Ihr kennt ja bestimmt alles das Video von youtube, wo der sich die Wobbler selber macht  ich meine  DAS  hier.
Was benutzt der da für ein Holz? Ist das Balsa? Weil ich find da s ja genial, bis jetzt habe ich meine Anfänger-Wobbs nur aus Kiefer gemacht aber das ist ja genial.
Und die 2. Frage ist dann nur noch...Der macht die schaufel und den Schlitz dafür als letztes, kann man das auch machen?


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Das ist Balsaholz , das wird in Finnland oft genommen , besitze selber einige solcher finnischen Wobbler .

Härtere Hölzer könnte man auch wohl kaum so freihändig bearbeiten .

Wenn du ein gutes Augenmaß hast , kannst du den Schlitz natürlich auch zum Schluß sägen , ich mache das nach Möglichkeit aber vorher(benutze bis jetzt auch kaum Balsa) .

                                     Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok thx!
Meint ihr ich komme mit dem 2-k-Epoxi einmal 5 min. und einmal 24std. von conrad klar?
Weil zu 100% blicke ich da noch nicht durch, ist etwas ärgerlich, dass Hans Nordin in seinem Buch eigentlich nur die Leinöl-Methode benutzt...
Der Wobbler wird doch erst mit Epoxid lackiert, dann grundiert, dann bemalt und dann nochmal ein paar mal lackiert oder sehe ich das falsch?
Was benutzt man denn dann fürs grundieren?
Einfach weiße Farbe?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ok thx!
> Meint ihr ich komme mit dem 2-k-Epoxi einmal 5 min. und einmal 24std. von conrad klar?
> Weil zu 100% blicke ich da noch nicht durch, ist etwas ärgerlich, dass Hans Nordin in seinem Buch eigentlich nur die Leinöl-Methode benutzt...
> Der Wobbler wird doch erst mit Epoxid lackiert, dann grundiert, dann bemalt und dann nochmal ein paar mal lackiert oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...




Fang einfach mal an!

Wir können es dir erklären, wie wir wollen, der erste Wobbler wird immer, naja, etwas seltsam aussehen.
Du kriegst mit der Zeit schon raus, welche Methode dir liegt und welche nicht. 
Also nicht verzagen, los gehts!!!


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

JO!!
Der erste Wobbler der sich sehen lässt 
Gefällt mir richtig gut, war jetzt erstmal einkaifen, so ein Cuttermesser-Set, Pinsel, deckfarben, Blitz-Kleber, Pinzetten-Set, Sekundenkleber etc.etc.

Fehln jetzt nur noch die Harze und Kleber
Ich habe mal ein Foto von den Klebern gemacht, kann man die benutzen?

Und die Frage bleibt: wie grundiert man? Einfach weiße Farbe nehemn oder was?

wenn ihr wollt mach ich auch ma von dem wobb ein pic  #h

Edit: Ganz wichtig!: Ich habe mir Blumenwickeldraht gekauft, kann man den nehmen? Also ist der rostfrei?

Die Kleber:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Terraxx: Als Grundierung nehme ich meistens einfachste weiße Acrylfarbe. Aber bei meiner bilden sich immer ein paar Risse im Lack, sodass ich oft mehrere Schichten (bis zu 3) auftragen muss.

Blumenwickeldraht. Schönes Wort, aber ob das Material was taugt? Wie stark ist denn der Draht? 0,50 - 1,00 mm sollte der schon haben. Ich nehme Edelstahtschweißdraht (V2A) in 1mm. Der hat ein super Verhältniss von biegsamkeit beim Informbrigen und Stabilität, wenn doch mal ein Fisch dran hängen sollte.

Wenn du dir den Draht mit den Fingern (ohne Zange) um einen anderen Finger wickeln kannst, ohne dir Schmerzen zuzufügen, ist er zu weich. (Scheiß Vergleich... ist aber so#c)

Den Kleber kannst du sicher verwenden. Aber der war doch bestimmt sehr teuer?!?!
Mit 5-Min.-Epoxid wirst du warscheinlich in Zukunft billiger wegkommen.


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Teuer? DD
Den hab ich im Euroladen für 1€ gekriegt xD
Gut...meinste man kann als Grundierung auch Deckfarbe in weiß nehmen?
Der Blumendraht müsste so 0.8-1mm haben


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Teuer? DD
> Den hab ich im Euroladen für 1€ gekriegt xD
> Gut...meinste man kann als Grundierung auch Deckfarbe in weiß nehmen?
> Der Blumendraht müsste so 0.8-1mm haben



1€-Laden...super!

Das mit der Deckfarbe habe ich noch nie gemacht. Probier´s einfach mal aus. Probieren geht über Studieren...oder so...

Nochmal zum Blumendraht: Ist der hart, oder kannste dir den um den Finger wickeln?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vergiß den Blumendraht.
Mit dem könnte man zur Not einen Wirbelknoten machen....

Absolut ungeignet!.


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaube langsam versteh ich alles...werd also bald mal meine ersten Wobbs vorstellen.
Aber wenn man den Wobb bemalen will muss man bei Deckfarbe vorher ne Schutzschicht Epoxid raufmachen oder?

Also bis jetzt schonmal vielen vielen vielen Dank Leute, ihr habt mir echt super geholfen!!!


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kann mir den um den Finger wickeln, sieht wenn man den langzeight ähnlcih aus, wie der Finne da bei youtube.
Habe kp wo man sonst noch Draht herkriegen könnte, müsste dann extra zum Baumarkt fahren, mir oist die Hauptsache, dass der erstmal rostfrei ist, aber wenn man damit was mit blumen machen kann, die ja meistens draußen stehet und auch bewässert werden, sollte der es doch sein, so war meine Logik, als ich den gekauft habe.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam versteh ich alles...werd also bald mal meine ersten Wobbs vorstellen.
> Aber wenn man den Wobb bemalen will muss man bei Deckfarbe vorher ne Schutzschicht Epoxid raufmachen oder?



Das kommt immer darauf an, aus welchem Material der Wobbler ist. Bei einem Wobbler aus Styrodur oder Balsa würde ich aus zwei gründen auf jeden Fall Epoxid unter die Grundierung machen. Erstens, der Wobblerkörper saugt aufgrund seines Materials einiges an Farbe auf. Zweitens das Material ist "weich" und somit verleit das Epoxid dem Wobblerkörper eine gewisse Stabilität. Und man kann auf einer Epoxidschicht sehr gut malen.
Davor sollte man sie aber mit feiner Stahlwolle ein bisschen anschleifen damit die Farbe besser darauf hält.

Wenn der Wobbler aus härterem Holz ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man ohne die Epoxidschicht unter der Grundierung auskommen kann. Bin mir aber dabei nicht sicher. Das können dir aber unsere "Harzholz-(Drechsel-)Experten" sicher sagen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den um den Finger wickeln, sieht wenn man den langzeight ähnlcih aus, wie der Finne da bei youtube.
> Habe kp wo man sonst noch Draht herkriegen könnte, müsste dann extra zum Baumarkt fahren, mir oist die Hauptsache, dass der erstmal rostfrei ist, aber wenn man damit was mit blumen machen kann, die ja meistens draußen stehet und auch bewässert werden, sollte der es doch sein, so war meine Logik, als ich den gekauft habe.



Der Nichtrostende Draht aus dem Baumarkt ist auch nicht ganz ideal, da auch noch recht biegsam. 
Wenn man aber die Ösen nicht allzu groß biegt, ist er dennoch zu empfehlen, da dann die Öse selber den Draht versteift. Ich benutze ihn in 0,8 mm für kleine und mittlere Wobbler sowie in 1 mm für größere.
Der Vorteil an diesem Draht ist, dass die Ösen durch Biegen recht leicht nachjustiert werden können, auch wenn der Wobbler fertiggestellt ist.


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur Kiefer benutzt, kanns ja mal bei den Missglückten auspriobieren...

Hier mal ein Bild vom Blumendraht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den um den Finger wickeln...



Dann binde damit Blumen, aber lass ihn weit weg von deinen Wobblern. Wenn der so leicht zu verbiegen ist, hält er die Form auf keinen Fall, wenn da mal ein kleiner Fisch dran zieht.
Und nach jedem Biss den Draht neu einstellen würde mir zu blöd sein. Außerdem biegt der sich viel zu leicht.

Schau mal in einem Schweißerfachbetrieb oder einem Betrieb, in dem Edelstahl verarbeitet wird. Die haben Schweißdraht in verschiedenen Stärken. Ich habe 1,00mm, mit dem bin ich auch zu frieden. 0,50mm soll aber auch gehen.


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Der Nichtrostende Draht aus dem Baumarkt ist auch nicht ganz ideal, da auch noch recht biegsam.
> Wenn man aber die Ösen nicht allzu groß biegt, ist er dennoch zu empfehlen, da dann die Öse selber den Draht versteift. Ich benutze ihn in 0,8 mm für kleine und mittlere Wobbler sowie in 1 mm für größere.
> Der Vorteil an diesem Draht ist, dass die Ösen durch Biegen recht leicht nachjustiert werden können, auch wenn der Wobbler fertiggestellt ist.



Weißt du was das genau für ein Draht ist?
Und wie teuer der ist?

OT: Wenn wir so weiter machen, schaffen wir noch die 30 Beiträge xD


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis jetzt nur Kiefer benutzt, kanns ja mal bei den Missglückten auspriobieren...
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild vom Blumendraht




Zu gebrauchen zum Blumenbinden, NICHT zum Wobblerbauen!

Den oben beschriebenen Draht gibts bei OBI, recht billig. 20m für 3 oder 4 Euro.


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zu gebrauchen zum Blumenbinden, NICHT zum Wobblerbauen!
> 
> Den oben beschriebenen Draht gibts bei OBI, recht billig. 20m für 3 oder 4 Euro.


Jut, dann werd ich da mal hinfahren.
Meiner hat 20m 0.50€ gekostet, also der Fehlkauf lässt sich noch verkraften xD
Wie meintest du, Adlerauge, woran kann man einen guten Draht erkennen? er darf sich nicht um den Finger wickeln lassen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> OT: Wenn wir so weiter machen, schaffen wir noch die 30 Beiträge xD



Jaja. Aber das ist ja nicht das Primärziel. Aber schön ist es, wenn wir es durchhalten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zu gebrauchen zum Blumenbinden, NICHT zum Wobblerbauen!





Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Dann binde damit Blumen, aber lass ihn weit weg von deinen Wobblern.



Sehe ich genau so!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sach ma, Adler, wie geht das eigentlich, ZWEI Zitate auf einmal in ein Posting einzubauen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sach ma, Adler, wie geht das eigentlich, ZWEI Zitate auf einmal in ein Posting einzubauen?



Also ich mache das immer so: Ich sehe mir zum Beispiel diesen Thread an. Dann will ich zum Beispiel dein obiges (Sach ma,...) Zitat in meinen Beitrag einbauen. Also gehe ich bei deinem Beitrag auf "Zitieren". Dann komme ich ja in den Bereich, indem ich meine Antwort auf dein Zitat abgeben kann. Weiter kommtst du in dem Fenster nicht. Dann müsst du einen neuen "Tab" öffnen. Dort rufst du die Seite auf, auf der das nächste Zitat steht, das du in deinen Beitrag einfügen willst. Dort klickst du wieder auf "Zitieren" und du kommst wieder in den Bereich indem du auf dieses Zitat antworten kannst.
Das machst du aber nicht, sonder kopierst den Text (Zitat), der in dem Fenster steht. 
Dieses Zitat fügst du dann in deinem ersten Beitrag ein, und kannst den zweiten Tab wieder schließen. Das sieht dann so aus.

[qoute=[Name des Benutzers];ID][Text] usw.

Das ist das erste Zitat.

[qoute=[Name des zweiten Benutzers];ID][Text] usw.

Das ist das zweite Zitat.

Du kannst auch wie meinen roten Text, was zwischen die einzelnen Zitate schreiben und getrennt auf jedes eingehen.

(Ich hoffe man versteht meine Erklärung, falls nicht PN)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Also ich mache das immer so






Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Aber schön ist es, wenn wir es durchhalten.




Mal sehen...., ich denke ich habs. Danke!
#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal sehen...., ich denke ich habs. Danke!
> #6



Keine Ursache, man hilft wo man kann. Du kanst auch 20 Zitate in einen Beitrag bringen. Wie die Boardferkelwahl...
Ist aber aufwändig. Geht nach dem gleichen Prinzip!#6


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terrax

Blumendraht ist nicht nur weich , der rostet auch , da nur verzinkt oder beschichtet !

Schweißdraht 0,8mm findest du mit vieeeeeel Glück im Baumarkt oder Eisenwarenhandel . Den gibt's auf Spulen(zum Schutzgas-Schweißen von V2A) zu 1 Kg , Kosten ca. 25 € .

Da kannst du aber jahrelang mit basteln !

1,0 mm und 1,5 mm Schweißdraht V2A beziehe ich in einer Filiale der Firma "Frohnius Schweißbedarf" bei uns in einem Nachbardorf , das sind immer 1 Meter Stücke , wobei du die letzten 3 cm nicht verwenden kannst , das sie geplättet und mit der Werkstoffnummer versehen sind .

Ich kaufe alle paar Jahre 'mal 1 Kg davon , das reicht lange , sind etwas über 100 Meter . Habe das letzte Mal vor'n paar Jahren 18 € bezahlt , aber der Preis schwankt wohl immer , wie bei Aktien .

Google 'mal "Frohnius Schweißtechnik" , die haben in ganz Deutschland sowie im umliegenden Ausland Filialen , vielleicht ist ja auch eine in deiner Nähe ?

                             viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> 1,0 mm und 1,5 mm Schweißdraht V2A beziehe ich in einer Filiale der Firma "Frohnius Schweißbedarf" bei uns in einem Nachbardorf , das sind immer 1 Meter Stücke , wobei du die letzten 3 cm nicht verwenden kannst , das sie geplättet und mit der Werkstoffnummer versehen sind .



Genau den habe ich auch, jedoch bekomme ich den geschenkt.:vik:


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Terrax
> 
> ...
> Google 'mal "Frohnius Schweißtechnik" , die haben in ganz Deutschland sowie im umliegenden Ausland Filialen , vielleicht ist ja auch eine in deiner Nähe ?
> ...



Ja danke, ich werd ma gucken


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ja danke, ich werd ma gucken


plauener straße 163 13053 berlin
Fündig geworden 
Naja ich brauche da zwar ne Stund ehin aber viell. werd ich da mal vorbeischauen...
Werd aber erstma jetzt mein Vater anrufen  ob die nicht Draht in der Werkstatt haben


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen will ich mir dann warscheinlich den Rest holen, also das Epoxi (24std. und 5min.)
Hasb emich schon bei conrad.de umgeguckt, das eine habe ich gefunden (5 min. Epoxi Harz+Härter) aber das 24.std-Zeugs noch nicht...
Wie heißt das denn genau, hat jmd. evtl. sogar den Link dafür?


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Terrax                                                                               Die Zeitangabe bezieht sich auf die Verarbeitungszeit , das 5 min. Zeug ist wohl eher zum Kleben gedacht , das 24 Sd . weiß ich nicht genau , ich denke mal , zum laminieren .

Das härtet bestimmt elend lange aus .

Schau' mal auf http://www.KoederDesign.de , da steht auch noch so Einiges !

Ich benutze als Kleber "UHU Endfest" 2K , 5 min , das schon jahrelang , vergilbt aber etwas mit der Zeit , ist ja aber fast immer übergemalt .

Gibt's auch fast in jedem Baumarkt für um die 10 € .

Mein Epoxy und 2K-Lack bestelle ich bei http://www.hakuma.de , auch schon seit Jahren .

                                Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @Terrax                                                                               Die Zeitangabe bezieht sich auf die Verarbeitungszeit , das 5 min. Zeug ist wohl eher zum Kleben gedacht , das 24 Sd . weiß ich nicht genau , ich denke mal , zum laminieren .
> 
> Das härtet bestimmt elend lange aus .
> 
> ...



Gut, also den Kleber werde ich mir von Conrad holen oder das UHU Endfest, hab ich auch schon gelesen, soll gut sein aber hier wurde doch auch von einem Epoxi zum Lackieren geredet, das man von Conrad kriegt...
Das Epoxi-2-k-5.min (oder auch das uhu Endfest) ist fürs Kleben, gut

Das ist die einzige sache, wo ich nicht durchblicke:

Ich habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass die den Rohling gleich grundieren, aber hier wurde doch gesagt, dass der Rohling dann Wasser aufzieht, kann mich darüber mal jmd. belehren?
Dann frag ich auch nicht mehr so viel, versprochen!

Ihr könnt ja zur Beantwortung folgendes Muster nehmen:

1. Vor dem Grundieren nimmst du: (Epoxi-2k??)
2. Zum Grundieren brauchst du:
(weiße Acryllfarbe oder weiße Deckfarbe??)
3. Nach dem Bemalen benutzt du: (Epoxi-2k??)

Sprich, kann man 1. auch für 3. nehmen?


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Draht woher?
Es gibt in Billigläden, die auch Küchenartikel führen, Schneebesen für 1 bis 2 EURO. Da sind ca. 8 Drähte dran, etwas dünner als 1mm und reicht ein Stück für *kleine *Wobbler, man muss nur aufpassen, das man die nimmt wo der Draht federt und nicht die vernickelten.
Zum Anfangen gut gegeignet.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Natürlich kannst du das Epoxy auch zuerst auf das schiere Holz streichen , damit es eine schützende Haut erhält , gerade bei Balsa ist das äußerst empfehlenswert .

Habe bisjetzt erst einen geschenkten Balsarohling verarbeitet , nehme sonst andere Hölzer ! 
Den habe ich zuerst mit 2K Lack von HAKUMA mehrmals gestrichen , der ist dünnflüssiger als Epoxy , die ersten zwei , drei Lagen ziehen somit besser ins Holz ein , alle weiteren Schichten dienten nur zu weiteren "Panzerung" .

In Finnland dippen sie ihre Balsawobbler mehrmals in Plastik , welches in einem starken Lösungsmittel aufgelöst wird , das zieht dann schön ins Holz ein , das Lösungsmittel verdunstet und das Plastikmaterial wird im Holz wieder hart .

Man kann dazu zwei Dips benutzen , einen mit weniger Plastikanteil zum guten Einziehen ins Holz , und danach einen höher konzentrierten , der außen eine Schutzschicht aufbaut .

Na ja , das nur 'mal nebenbei....... !


Diesen Grund-Lack später mit feinem Schmirgelpapier anschleifen , damit die Grundierung gut darauf hält .

Als Abschlußlack wieder Epoxy aufbringen , am Besten mehrere Schichten . 
Wenn du aber welches benutzt  , was sehr lange aushärtet , wird das ohne ein Köderrad bestimmt schöne Lecknasen geben !

Auch wenn du schneller aushärtendes Zeug hast , solltest du die Köder öfters 'mal umhängen , damit es nicht an einer Seite 'runterläuft . 

                                 Viel Glück #h, diemai


----------



## Terraxx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok Danke für den Tipp und für die Antwort, vielleicht haben die ja bei Bauhaus ne Discokugel 
Ich werd mal nach ner genauen Anleitung für das Köderkarussell sehen


----------



## Terraxx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So in 1 std. geh ich los, die restlichen Besorgungen machen, was es halt so bei Bauhaus gibt...
Also wollte ich mir ja eig. auch Epoxi holen, jetzt habe ich mir ja diesen Kleber von dem Euroladen geholt, meint ihr es reicht für den Anfang, wenn ich mir noch 2 sonder Tuben hole?
Dann muss ich mir nämlich nur noch das Epoxi zum lackieren holen.
Ich will mir nämlich gleich was Besseres holen (trotzdem günstig) , nützt ja nix, wenn das dann alles Müll ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen Leute!

Obwohl ich bei größeren Wobbs meistens Schraubösen verwende, war ich doch heute los, um einen VA Schweißdraht zu besorgen.
Was soll ich sagen? - Fehlanzeige!



In der BGU hatten sie zwar 0,8mm, aber nur auf 2,5 kg Spulen für - haltet euch fest - 85 Euro. Ich habe dankend abgelehnt.

Nun meine Fragen: 

Da ich ja vielleicht im Netz noch fündig werde, aber das Zeug dann nicht begrabbeln kann, welche Drahtstärke haltet ihr eher für Allround-geeignet: 0,8 oder 1 mm?

_Falls_ ich nicht fündig werde: Hat jemand, der da bessere Connections hat, Lust und Muße, über den Paketweg einen Deal zu machen? Will heißen: Kosten für den Draht + Versand + Spesen (??)


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

guck mal in der Bucht, da hab ich 10m V2A in 1mm für 2,50 EURO plus Versand bekommen. Ging sehr schnell und problemlos.
Gruß A.
Ich denke mal 0,8 reicht ( es sind es werden Wels-Wobbler )


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das Problem ist nur, V2A ist ja nicht gleich V2A.
Der EdelstahlDraht aus dem Obi rostet ja auch nicht. Aber seine Spezifikationen sind eben andere, er ist recht weich, so dass ich zum Biegen der Ösen keine Zange benötige.

V2A Schweißdraht hingegen soll ja recht hart und starr sein. Einen solchen suche ich. 
Dennoch danke für den Tip!


----------



## jirgel (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

www.conrad.at  unter Federstahldrähte


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meint Ihr, der Draht wäre zu gebrauchen?
#c
Ich kenne mich leider nicht mit den Angaben aus, kann also nur mit dem Begriff V2A etwas anfangen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Edelstahl-Schwei...QQptZSchweiß_Löttechnik?hash=item310088848321


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Der Draht wird ja auf einer Spule angeboten. Das deutet darauf hin, dass er nicht so störrisch und hart sein kann.
Ich würde den nicht nehmen.
Schau mal auf der Seite davor. Da haben wir gestern von solchen 1m Stangen Edelstahlschweißdraht gesprochen. Die sind super. Diemai und ich haben die. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Die haben die nötige steife und mit ner Zange kann man sie gut biegen. Nimm 1mm.

#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, jetzt kommen auch von mir mal wieder Bilder!!!|stolz:

Der Wobbler ist zwar schon seit längerem fertig, bin aber noch nicht zum Bilder machen gekommen:

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/8164/21610998yi8.jpg
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/3064/51157416mo7.jpg
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/3393/96189362zh6.jpg


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der 0,8 mm V2A Schweißdraht auf'er Spule ist wirklich ziemlich weich , würde ich nur für kleine Wobs 4 bis 8 cm nehmen .

Mein Allround-Draht ist der 1,0 mm Schweißdraht, den ich oben erwähnt habe . 
Bei großen Schleppwobblern und handflächen-großen Hechtspinnern gehe ich sogar auf 1,5 mm Schweißdraht .

Das wäre für den Wels , bestimmt nicht der 0,8 mm !

Federstahldraht aus dem Modelbau rostet mit der Zeit , zwar nicht so doll und nicht sofort , aber er rostet ! Und ist auch schwer zu biegen !

Im Köderbau-Zubehörhandel gibt's auch Draht , extra für Spinner,-und Wobblerbau , ist aber teurer dort .

Bin neulich mal über ein Link gestolpert , das ist anscheinend so ein Kreativ-Shop in Berlin(versendet weltweit) , da gibt's alles Mögliche , vieleicht ja auch rostfreien Draht(oder andere Sachen , die man gebrauchen kann ) ?

Heißt http://www.modulor.de .

viel Glück#h , diemai


----------



## Terraxx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So habe jetzt fast alle Besorgungen gemacht.
Also Kupferdraht 1mm Cutetrmesser, Raspel für holz, Schnitzset und auch Grundierung und zwar die GESSO Primer Grundierung, der Verkäufer meinte man kann das ohne unteren Schutzlack drauf machen, würdet ihr das auch machen?
Das Epoxi war mir erstmal zu teuer und ich weiß auch noch nicht, was ich für ein nehmen soll.
Jetzt aber mal ne Frage: Ich habe ja ein Bild von diesem Kleber reingestellt, der normalerweise 4-5€ kostet, kann man den auch nehmen zum einkleben der Schaufel und des Drahtes.
Und 2. gibt es ab Mo. bei Lidl 5-min. Epoxidharz+härter für 3€
was würdet ihr bevorzugen, den von Lidl, den Blitzkleber oder gar nichts von beiden, nur den von Conrad etc.???


----------



## bild (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich würde den von Lidl zum ausprbieren kaufen und wenn er gut ist dann noch mal hin und zuschlagen. Falls er doch nicht so gut ist würde ich den von Conrad oder UHU Schnellfest nehmen.

Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## Terraxx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Also ich würde den von Lidl zum ausprbieren kaufen und wenn er gut ist dann noch mal hin und zuschlagen. Falls er doch nicht so gut ist würde ich den von Conrad oder UHU Schnellfest nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Niki  #h


Und wie würdest du das mit der Grundierung machen? Direkt aufs holz, so wie es der Verkäufer meinte?


----------



## Pelznase (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kommt aufs holz an. auf balsa kann man nicht gleich grundierung auftragen. andere hölzer vertragen das besser. versuchs einfach, das holz muss ja nicht bearbeitet sein.

damit es auch mal wieder was zu sehen gibt. die fransen an dem einen schwanzdrilling stammen von einer feder, die ein graureiher verloren hat.


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase

IIiiiihhhhhhhh....!!!

Hoffentlich kriegt der jetzt keine Vogelgrippe.......|supergri:m !

Super Teile , wie immer#6 !

@ Adl3r4ug3

Die gestoppelten Übergänge am Bauch gefallen mir am Besten .

Hast du den schon 'mal schwimmen lassen ?

Meiner Meinug nach....so aus der Ferne...wird er wohl nicht richtig laufen , sondern nur gerade nach unten ziehen , ohne groß zu wobbeln.....oder sich sogar auf die Seite legen ????

Bitte korrigiere mich , falls ich falsch liegen sollte(hoffentlich) !

Hatte neulich ein ähnliches "Problem" , die Schaufel war an ihrer Basis am Körper einfach zu breit , da kam es zu dem oben beschriebenen Verhalten .

Ich erkläre mir das so , das der Anströmdruck des Wassers auf die Schaufel ober ,-und unterhalb der Schnuröse gleich ist , so das keine Hebelwirkung um die Schnuröse entstehen kann , die den Wob seitlich wegdrückt(der Schnurzug bringt ihn dann wieder auf Kurs , erbricht zur anderen Seite aus......usw. , usw. , ....der Köder wobbelt) .

Ich habe die Basis der Schaufel dann schmaler gemacht , so das die Schaufel UNTER der Öse mehr Fläche hatte als oberhalb , und es funktionierte !

Möchte deine Arbeit KEINESFALLS schlechtreden , sondern nur meine Erfahrungen teilen .

                         Nichts für ungut , Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen demai!

Aber soo breit ist die Schaufel ja gar nicht an der Basis von Adlerauges Wob.

Bei meinen letzten geposteten Fichte-Modellen (für den Redhead stand übrigens einer deiner Wobs zwar nicht Modell, aber er lieferte die Design-Idee ) steht die vollkommen gerade Schaufel an der Basis sogar seitlich einen Millimeter über - meines Erachtens sehr gut, um mehr Flanken ins Wobbeln einbauen zu können.


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Ja , aber bei deinem Wob ist die Öse an der Nase , und nicht auf der Schaufel(einseitige Hebelwirkung um die Öse auf den unteren Schaufelbereich) .

Bei Adler's Wob ist die Öse genau in "der geografischen Mitte" , außerdem zeigt die Schaufel noch ziehmlich nach vorne .

Woll'n 'mal abwarten , was er dazu sagt ?

                                 Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jupp, warten wir mal ab.
Ich tippe aber, dass er läuft.
#h


----------



## Terraxx (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Jungs!
Wenn ich den wobb vorher (vor dem grundieren) nicht belacke, dann kann ich ihn ja auch gar nichts "ausloten", weil er doch dann Wasser zieht, oder?
ich stell mir das so oder so komisch vor, die spalte des Wobbs zuzumachen...
z.B. bei Angeritis.de  wird der Wobb ja nach dem einkleben des Drathes ausgelotet.
Will nämlich bei den ersten Wobbs nichts falsch machen, deshalb frag ich lieber nochmal nach.
Und bald werden dann auch meine ersten Wobbler zu sehen sein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

Also der Wobbler ist wie ein "Stehaufmännchen" habe am Bauch einiges an Blei (für die Größe von Wobblern) angebracht. Nachher lasse ich mal das Waschbecken voll laufen und erstatte dann bericht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> Wenn ich den wobb vorher (vor dem grundieren) nicht belacke, dann kann ich ihn ja auch gar nichts "ausloten", weil er doch dann Wasser zieht, oder?



Mach den Wobbler soweit fertig, dass nur noch die Bemalung und die Epoxierung fehlt. 

Dann ab zum Test in die Badewanne oder ans Wasser. Wenn alles gut läuft, kannst du ihn fertigstellen. Wenn nicht, musst du halt noch probieren.
Als erstes mal die Schnuröse verbiegen. Nach unten Richtung Schaufel, wenn der Wobb zuwenig Aktion zeigt, nach oben, wenn es weniger Aktion werden soll.
Welches Schaufelmaterial nimmst du? Wenn es Alu ist, kannst du auch da noch (vorsichtig!) biegen. Nach unten, wenn du mehr Aktion brauchst, nach oben....Im Schraubstock gebogen, sieht das auch optisch gut aus. Bei Plastikschaufeln dagegen kannst du höchstens noch was an der Form machen.
Erst wenn das alles nichts hilft, würde ich mich an die Bebleiung machen. Also gegebenenfalls aufbohren und Blei entfernen oder eben Blei hinzufügen. Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, den Draht recht tief im Körper zu versenken. Ansonsten gibt es Probleme mit einer nachträglichen Bebleiung.

Ganz ehrlich? Bau zuerst mal den PN-Kid von Nordin. Der ist absolut einfach und braucht nicht unbedingt eine Bebleiung. Du musst ihn auch nicht unbedingt in der vorgeschlagenen Größe bauen. Die Proportionen stimmen auch für einen 12 cm - PN Kid, einfach auf dem Kopierer entsprechend vergrößern. Der Vorteil dieses Wobblers: Du kannst ihn in einem Stück fertigbauen und musst ihn nicht in der Wanne testen. Der Kid hat so oder so einen sehr guten Lauf.


----------



## Terraxx (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok das mit dem PN-Kid werd ich probieren, auch wen mein Kopierer sowas warscheinlich nict kann, zwar neuer Drucker hat mcih aber voll enttäuscht...


> Mach den Wobbler soweit fertig, dass nur noch die Bemalung und die Epoxierung fehlt.


Aber dann geht doch die Grundierung ab, DAS versteh ich nicht...oder geht die nicht ab?

Naja ich werd warscheinlich erstma die ersten selber bauen und schauen was passiert, wenn die Grundierung mit Wasser in Berührung kommt...#c

Also zieht der Wobbler Wasser ein, wenn ich den kurz ins Wasser tauche, also teste?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Also zieht der Wobbler Wasser ein, wenn ich den kurz ins Wasser tauche, also teste?




Versiegle den Wobbler einfach mit 2 Schichten Klarlack, dann kannst du den auch kurz ins Wasser tauchen.


----------



## Terraxx (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Versiegle den Wobbler einfach mit 2 Schichten Klarlack, dann kannst du den auch kurz ins Wasser tauchen.


Ok, dann werd ich mir also erstmal Lack anschaffen müssen, bevor ich anfangen kann...
Würde da auch Autolack gehen für Anfangslack UND Endlack oder nur für eines oder für gar nix?
Den würd ich glaub ich umsonst von ner Werkstatt kriegen...
Edit: Habe mal mein vater angegrufen, was die so in der Werkstatt haben, ich sag nochmal bescheid, kann sein, dass die auch versch. lacke habe, Bottslack usw. würd ich alles umsonst kriegen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen Jungs,

gerade habe ich zum ersten Mal in meinem 35-jährigen Meisenleben etwas im Ausland bestellt...
#h

ein paar Ösen und Klebeaugen bei lureparts.nl

Schau mer mal...


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kohlmeise 
also ne ...  wiso bigst du dir die ösen nich aus edelstahldrat?? die halten super wenn man ein 2 mm loch vorbohrt 
3D augen bastel ich mir auch immer 

 habe gestern meinen dritten hecht auf eigenbau gefangen   war zwar nur n mini aber war trotzdem lustig .


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,Moin!!
Bei lurepart habe ich auch schon bestellt.Hat super geklappt und war super wahre.Klasse laden.Zur zeit habe ich zwei kleine wobbs in arbeit ,werden die tage reingestellt.
Viel spaß und viel erfolg allen heimwerkern.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Kohlmeise
> also ne ...  wiso bigst du dir die ösen nich aus edelstahldrat?? die halten super wenn man ein 2 mm loch vorbohrt




Weiß auch nicht, warum ich lieber Schraubösen verwende...
|kopfkrat
Vielleicht, weils so unaufwändig ist. Loch bohren, Sekundenkleber auf die Schraube, reindrehen, fertig. Beim Epoxieren bekommen die Ösen dann noch ne Extraladung ab, das passt einwandfrei.

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, wie ich UHU schnellfest, das ja doch sehr zähflüssig ist, in ein 2 mm Loch bekommen soll, ohne dass ich den ganzen Wobbler einklekse.
#c

Ich schau mal, was die Bestellung bringt. Es scheint ja, dass die Preise in NL um einiges günstiger sind als bei uns. 95 ct. für 10 Edelstahlschraubösen, da zahlt man beim Baumarkt mit dem Biber schon mehr für die vernickelten. 
Wenns passt, werde ich mir einen größeren Vorrat anschaffen.


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Das mit den verzwirbelten Drahtösen soll sehr haltbar sein , habe ich auf Tackleunderground gelesen .

Manche Marken-Wobbler haben kein durchgehendes Drahtsystem...., das denkt man nur............;+!

Ich habe solche Ösen etwas anders gebogen(aus 1,0 Schweißdraht) , nicht einfach verzwirbelt , sondern die Öse um einen vertikal eingespannten Nagel gebogen und den einen Schenkel mit der Zange um den anderen spiralmäßig herumgewickelt , so das etwa immer ein Drahtdurchmesser Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Wicklungen bleibt .

Das sieht dann quasi auch wie eine Schrauböse aus , allerdings 3,0 mm dick !

Die waren knapp 25 mm lang , habe sie in Bohrungen eingeklebt , die so eng waren , das sich das Teil gerade noch hineindrehen ließ .

Den 2K-Kleber habe ich vorher mittels eines Drahtstückes/Zahnstochers in die Bohrung hineinexpediert , nur den Schaft damit einstreichen bringst nicht !

Hatte damals eine solche Öse mittels meiner Fischwaage auf linearen Zug getestet , nachdem der Kleber nach 72 Std. seine Endfestigkeit erreicht hatte .

Bei 23 Kg riss die Verbindungsleine zur Waage , durch die plötzliche Entspannung war die Waage im A...h#c , aber die Öse hatte sich keinen Deut bewegt |rolleyes!

Nehme aber trotzdem lieber diese speziellen Köderschraubösen , die kosten ja nicht die Welt und es ist einfach bequemer , als sich für jeden Wobbler immer erst Ösen biegen zu müssen !

                                  Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vor kurzem hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass er die Farbübergänge mit irgendeiner Art Schamm abtupft um wunderschöne Übergänge zu erhalten?

Wer war das, und wie hat das genau funktioniert? (Also mit was für Schwämmen?)


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nimm einfach stark verdünnte Akrylfarbe und male ganz dünne Schichten mit dem Pinsel auf. Das ist sauberer und praktischer und billiger und auch " ehrlicher"


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Den 2K-Kleber habe ich vorher mittels eines Drahtstückes/Zahnstochers in die Bohrung hineinexpediert , nur den Schaft damit einstreichen bringst nicht !



Geiles Wort!

:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> nimm einfach stark verdünnte Akrylfarbe und male ganz dünne Schichten mit dem Pinsel auf. Das ist sauberer und praktischer und billiger und auch " ehrlicher"



Was ist den daran "unehrlich", wenn ich mit einem Schwamm die Übergänge bearbeite?|kopfkrat


----------



## bild (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Baue gerae mal meinen ersten Jerk aus Kiefer also bei den Wobblern bebleie ich so das sie im Wasser stehen nur wie solte ic da bei einem Jerk machen würde ihn gerne so leicht absinkend haben hab mir nehmlich ne Jerkausrüstung gekauft und hab jetzt no money für Jerks hehe =P.
Villeicht kann jemand die Zeichnung vebessern oder ist das richtig von der bebleiung das der auch Kippt.


Gruß Niki #h


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

leg schon mal pflaster bereit ....


warum denn die drilling dran vorm malen? oder extra für uns gemacht damit wir wissen wo die haken dran sollen?|supergri

scheinen mir außerdem 2 nummern zu klein

so, nach 6 wochen eisdecken-frust kommen nun 3 1/2 monate schonzeitfrust. ich hab mittlerweile nen eimer voll wobs und jerks, von denen ich nicht weiss, ob sie laufen.


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bild

Die Gewichtsverteilung sieht schon gut aus !

Du mußt das Teil im Wassereimer/Badewanne/Regentonne genau austarieren , so das er mit montierten Haken und Spinnstange möglichst waagerecht absinkt , so zwischen 5 cm und max. 30 cm pro Sekunde , je nach dem , ob du ihn flach oder tief fischen willst .

Dazu würde ich ihn vorher mit Klarlack einstreichen , damit er während des Ausbleiens kein Wasser zieht(er wird dann nähmlich immer schwerer und du bekommst kein genaues Ergebnis , außerdem kommen sonst die ganzen Holzfasern hoch und du mußt neu schmirgeln) .

Ich nehme dazu oft Dachdeckerblei , einen Streifen von ca. 15 bis 18 mm Höhe und ca. 150 bis 180 mm lang .

Den hänge ich in den Bauchdrilling und kürze ihn so lange , bis meine gewünschte Sinkgeschwindigkeit erreicht ist .

Dann muß ich abschätzen , wie ich ihn teile , bei deinem Köder wäre das wohl etwa 1:2 , d. h. vorne kommt doppelt soviel Gewicht rein wie hinten .

Dann rolle ich die Streifen ganz eng zusammen , hämmere die Lagen noch möglichst dicht und rund zusammen und klebe die Gewichte mit Isolierband an den Köder und er kommt wieder in's Wasser .

Dann werden die Gewichte ggfs. entsprechend reduziert , oft muß ich auch neue anfertigen , wenn ich vorher falsch geteilt habe , und z. B. das Hintere zu leicht ausgefallen ist .

Das hängt dann natürlich davon ab , ob ich die horizontale Schwimmlage erreicht habe oder nicht .

Später dann setze ich die Gewichte in entsprechende Bohrungen ein .

Der Jerk wird natürlich später etwas schneller wie "eingestellt" sinken , da er ja noch bemalt und lackiert wird und du ja auch etwas Material herausbohrst .

Andere Leute gießen auch flüssiges Blei in die Bohrungen und bohren es nachher wieder so lange aus , bis gewünschte Trimmung erreicht ist , habe ich aber noch nicht probiert .

Und deine Haken könnten wirklich etwas größer sein !

viel Glück#6 , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal ne Frage, habe nämlich von Jerkbaitfischerei keine Ahnung...

Muss der Jerk zwangsläufig genau waagrecht sinken?
Ich erinnere mich nämlich, mal was über Jerks gelesen zu haben, die mit dem Kopf voran in einem 45Grad Winkel gesunken sind.


----------



## Terraxx (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nehme dazu oft Dachdeckerblei , einen Streifen von ca. 15 bis 18 mm Höhe und ca. 150 bis 180 mm lang .
> ...
> viel Glück#6 , diemai


ey, wo haste denn das Dachdeckerblei her? Das habe ich nämlich mir auch überlegt zu holen, da das auf Dauer bestimmt billiger ist als Schrotbleie...


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Heyy,

Ich glaube mich dran zu erinnern, dass das mit Schwamm Oma schnarcht war^^


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soeben hab ich meine neuesten wobbs fertig.Die wurden auch zum großteil getupft mit einer Schaumtoffflocke.Also für jede Farbe eine eigne Flocke.Ich habe auf der Arbeit irgendwann ein stück von einer matratze gefunden und von der reiße ich mi immer kleine Flöckchen ab.Die Farbe die ich verarbeiten möchte tuh ich auf eine alte untertasse und da tupfe ich die Flocke ein.Danach muß man die farbe die zu viel aufgesaugt wurde wieder auf ein Küchenpapier ausgetupft werden bis nur noch soviel Farbe rauskommt wie mann braucht.Wenn die erste Farbe getrocknet ist kann mann wunderbahr die nächste Farbe drüber tupfen.Je trockener die Flocke ist desto schemenhafter kann mann übereinander tupfen.Ich hoffe das war gründlich genug ansonsten noch mal genauer nachfragen.Jetzt die wobbs.Sind gerade vor einer Stunde epoxirt worden.






Sind 5,5cm und 6,0cm lang und sollen kleine Bafos darstehllen.Ich hoffe mann kann es ansatzweise erkennen. 
Mfg marc


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Hab' mir vor Jahren 'mal 'n paar Kilo vom Altmetallhandel besorgt , geht aber langsam zur Neige .

@ Kohlmeise

Es gibt natürlich auch Modelle , die schräge absinken , meistens wohl schwanzlastig , von kopflastig höre ich allerdings das erste Mal !

Ach ja , schwimmende Diver-Jerks sollten ggfs. leicht kopflastig an der Oberfläche hängen , damit sie etwas besser und tiefer tauchen .

Aber die meisten sinkenden Glider-Jerks sinken mehr oder weniger horizontal ab , das sieht wohl natürlicher aus ?

Manche flattern dabei auch noch hin ,-und her , was auch als besonders attraktiv gilt .

Wobei natürlich nicht gesagt ist , das ein Jerk , der NICHT horizontal absinkt , nichts fängt !

                                  Gruß ,|wavey: diemai


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genauso mach ichs auch  
 hier sind meine neuen  + mein stabilbaukasten köderrad xD 

 einiges sind kleine salmo slider nachbauten in 5 cm


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und der rest


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Hannes94!
Schöne wobbler haste gebaut,vor allen die Salmo Slider gefahllen mir sehr gut.Schade das die bilder so unscharf sind.
Das köderrad ist auch sehr geil.Ist echt interesant zu sehen wie die Köderräder der anderen aussehen.Ein bischen Kreativität muß man aber auch woll haben wenn mann Wobbler baut.Ich würde gerne mal die Köderräder der anderen sehen.
Mfg Marc


----------



## fishmania (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So Leute - Ihr mach mich fertig... sitze seit bald 12 Stunden an diesem Thread (bin erst auf Seite 47!), hab die ganze Nacht durchgemacht und mittlerweile alles Nötige in diversen Onlineshops und bei eBay bestellt. Bin total heiss 

Gute Nacht! #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hannes:

Super Teile, von A - Z sehen die klasse aus!
#6#6#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fishmania schrieb:


> So Leute - Ihr mach mich fertig... sitze seit bald 12 Stunden an diesem Thread (bin erst auf Seite 47!), hab die ganze Nacht durchgemacht und mittlerweile alles Nötige in diversen Onlineshops und bei eBay bestellt. Bin total heiss
> 
> Gute Nacht! #h




Welcome!
da hast du dir jetzt aber die ein oder andere Stunde Schlaf vedient. Dauert ja noch ein wenig, bis du uns hier eingeholt hast...


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Hatte ich ganz vergessen .........du hast da ja wirklich sehr schöne Köder geschaffen , gefallen mir gut !

Aber der Besitz eines Trix-Baukastens weist dich ja sowieso schon als kreativen Menschen aus........tolle Idee , das Köderrad daraus zu bauen #6#6!

@ fishmania

Also , ich muß zugeben , mir alles das vor meinem Einstieg im AB nicht oder nur sporadisch durchgelesen zu haben .

Na ja , ich habe mir das "Handwerk" auch über die Jahre mittels Büchern und hauptsächlich Versuchen und Enttäuschungen angeeignet...........und das hat etwas länger als 12 Stunden gedauert........!

Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke leute :q:vik: dachte nicht das sie euch so gefallen |bla:
das mit der bildqualität tut mir leid ... Da meine richtige cam beim angelansitz ins wasser fiel und sich nichtmehr keschern liß ... 
ist euch schomal aufhefallen das wenn man einen rohling in der salmo slider form umdreht und eine große schaufel ranbaut hat man nen super Deeprunner   ( wie der braune mit den schwartzen streifen) 

fishmania alles gute für den anfang :q#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Leute!

Mich plagt schon die ganze Zeit ein Vorhaben.
Ich möchte einen richtig großen Schleppwobbler +- 30 cm bauen, also gute 10 cm größer als alles, was ich bisher so fabriziert habe. 

Insbesondere soll der Wobb keine sehr ausgesprägte Wobbelaktion haben, ein sanftes Schaukeln von einer Seite auf die andere wäre der perfekte Lauf. Er sollte auch nicht sooo viel Restauftrieb haben, um bei einem Schleppstopp nicht wie ein Korken hochzuschießen. Laufen sollte er auf 4 - 6 Metern. 

Würde mich über Anregungen bezgl. Körperform, Schaufel, Bebleiung usw. sehr freuen!!!


----------



## bild (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai 
Flankt der Jerk dann durch die Form+ rutenschläge oder eine bestimmte Bebleiung + rutenschläge, also ob der auch Flankt wenn ich ihn einfach nur bebleie das er gut im Wasser steht und dan durch die Rutenschläge flankt?


Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Welcome!
> da hast du dir jetzt aber die ein oder andere Stunde Schlaf vedient. Dauert ja noch ein wenig, bis du uns hier eingeholt hast...



Nix da!!!!|gr:

So schnell wie wir schreiben, holt uns niemand ein, der von Anfang an liest...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Würde mich über Anregungen bezgl. Körperform, Schaufel, Bebleiung usw. sehr freuen!!!



Ich würde einen langgezogenen nicht zu hohen Körper in Tropfenform nehmen.


----------



## Terraxx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
Ich bin jetzt von der Schule gekommen inkl. LIDL-Kleber (Epoxid) + Aluminiumklebeband.
Kann man das epoxid ( vollstzändige Aushärtezeit in 60 min.) auch als Lack nehmen? Also für den Anfangslack, vor der Grundierung?
Dann könnte ich nämlich jetzt schon meine ersten Wobbs anmalen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin jetzt von der Schule gekommen inkl. LIDL-Kleber (Epoxid) + Aluminiumklebeband.
> Kann man das epoxid ( vollstzändige Aushärtezeit in 60 min.) auch als Lack nehmen? Also für den Anfangslack, vor der Grundierung?
> Dann könnte ich nämlich jetzt schon meine ersten Wobbs anmalen...




Klar kannst du das machen, du kannst allerdings genauso gut auf dem blanken Holz malen und erst am Schluß epoxieren.


----------



## Terraxx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja aber wenn ich den ausbleien muss, muss ich den ja mit schutzlack versehren...
Nur werd ich wohl die ganze Flasche benötigen...


----------



## Pelznase (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nimm das hier und du hast keine probleme mehr.


----------



## Terraxx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So habe noch ein  paar letzte Endfragen.
Wenn ich den Wobb lackiert habe, nachdem ich den draht eingeklebt habe, und lackiert habe um den auzubleien, muss ich den nach dem ausbleien nochmal aufschneiden um das Blei reinzumachen?
Oder mache ich das Blei so rein wie ich denke und verbesser dann nur nach dem ausbleien?
Weil das Problem stell ich mir vor, dass wenn man ausbleit den man ja lackieren muss aber trotzdem Blei reinmachen muss...
Wäre nett, wenn jmd, mir genau beschreibt, wie er das macht, evtl. mit Bildern, habe bis jetzt nix gefunden, trotz Suchen auf diversen Seiten, da waren dann zwar immer allgemeine Schilderungen wie " Der Wobbler wird ausgebleit und dann wird das blei eingeklebt usw."
Aber das bringt mir nicht viel.

Wenn ich dann auch darüber bescheid weiß, werde ich bald meine ersten fertigen Wobbler vorstellen können, ENDLICH!!
Als Lack sieht es so aus, werd ich zuerst Bootslack nehmen, da ich diesen umsonst kriegen werde.

Ich danke nochmal allen, die mir bis jetzt so viel geholfen haben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Oder mache ich das Blei so rein wie ich denke und verbesser dann nur nach dem ausbleien?




So würde ich es machen. Eventuell passt es ja dann schon. Wie groß sind deine Rohlinge, welche Form haben sie und aus welchem Holz sind sie?
Dann können wir dir schonmal ungefähre Richtwerte geben, wieviel Blei rein muss.


----------



## Terraxx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also das holz ist Kiefer.
Wird wohl auch erst Kiefer bleiben, Balsa ist mir im Moment zu teuer.
Formen werden wohl eher rundlich und lang oder bauchig mit Schwanz.
Größe ist bei 10-14cm

Und gehen wir mal davon aus, das passt gar nicht mit dem Blei...muss ich den dann wieder aufsägen und neu machen also neu lackieren etc.?


----------



## Terraxx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich ah e mal in einem Forum gelesen, wie die das machen, fällt mir jetzt grade  ein, ich glaube, so habe ich die Lösung, viell. kennt sich ja damit einer aus, beziehungswiese kann das bestätigen...
man nimmt den rohling und legt in auf einen runden stift, dann verschiebt man den so lange auf diesen stift, bis der rohling nicht mehr zur seite kippt, dann wird genau der mittelpunkt markiert, dorthin kommt dann das (schwerste) Blei, von da aus kann man dann noch jeweils z.B. 3cm auch noch Blei reinmachen.
Meint ihr das klappt?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Formen werden wohl eher rundlich und lang oder bauchig mit Schwanz.




Hmmm, das sagt ja nicht wirklich was aus...
|kopfkrat

Ohne jetzt die genauen Formen zu kennen, würde ich dir für die 10 cm Wobbs so 2-3 gramm und für die 14 cm Teile so 5 - 6 gramm Blei empfehlen. 

Und das Blei genau im Ruhepunkt: ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Stelle, aber nicht immer die beste. Ich würde schauen, wo die Masse am größten ist, will heißen, wo der Wobbler am dicksten bzw. höchsten ist. Dann würde ich die Bleie an 2 Stellen verteilen. Einmal vor der Rundung und einmal knapp danach. Das haut bei mir zumindest meistens hin.

Aber wie gesagt; Ferndiagnosen ohne Bild sind schwierig, da mit vielen Mängeln behaftet.


----------



## anglerjung (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Adlerauge liegt mit seinem Tip finde ich ganz gut.

Ich habe einen original Wobbler von Balzer (schäm, aber nur für das original; war eben vor meiner Zeit hier im Board), der einen Lauf hat, wie du den suchst.
Google doch einfach mal nach: 
*Balzer Colonel Gold Big Boys- schwarz-perlmutt-orange*


Die Lauftiefe ist zwar nicht ganz so tief. Denke er macht so um die 4,5m bei so 40m hinter dem Boot. Aber daran kannst ja mit der entsprechenden Bebleiung arbeiten. Schaufelstellung auch, aber dies wird sicherlich auch auf den Lauf Auswirkungen haben.

So wie er original ist hat er einen ziemlich sanften Lauf und flankt schätzungsweise 30-40 cm nach links und rechts raus... schlängelt sich quasi gemütlich durchs Wasser. 

Die From sollte er dazu jedenfalls haben, da meiner Erfahrung nach alle eher hochrückigen Wobbs eher hektisch mit dem Hintern wackeln.

Bin gerade am Epoxieren meienr Werke.
Komme nur leider meist recht spät aus dem Büro raus und habe da nicht mehr so die Motivation und am Wochenende lag ich arbeitgeberfeundlich mit Fieber flach. So bald ich wieder ein paar fertig habe kommen die Bilder. Verschiedene Tests... Alufolie, Holofolie, bemalte und gesprenkelte Wobbler (Acrylfarbe, da ich nichts anderes habe und ich die auch echt gut für den Hausgebrauch finde, da die nicht stinkt und mit Verdünnern etc. verarbeitet werden muss) und dann noch welche mit Foiling oder wie sich das schimpft. Also Ausdrucke ordentlich auf die Mini's angebracht. Sehen mit den zwei Schichten Epox schon richtig lecker aus. Spätestens am Wochenende sollten die fertig sein.

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## anglerjung (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe gesehen, dass ich einen Link eingefügt habe. Habe auch erst mal nach dem korrekten Namen googeln müssen. Hoffe das ist ok mit dem Link. Bekomme jedenfalls kein Geld für etwaige Schleichwerbung, noch bin ich mit dem Betreiber des Shops verwandt oder verheiratet.

Den gibt es auch in größer - habe ihn nämlich in einer 30cm Variante. 
Das sollte aber an der Form nichts ändern... schaut gleich aus und ist es sicherlich auch.


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bild

Alle drei beinflussen die Aktion eines Jerks und sollten aufeinander abgestimmt sein , das ist aber schwer zu erklären .

Das Blei ist sozusagen der "Motor" des Jerks , durch das Rucken mit der Rute wird es beschleunigt , und durch seine konzentrierte Masse zieht/ drückt es den Köderkörper mit  , der dann irgendwann im Wasser seitlich ausbricht , da er ja quasi "nicht auf Schienen läuft" .

Stell' dir einen Oberflächen-Stickbait vor , der ist zigarrenförmig , hat ein Gewicht hinten und schwimmt leicht schwanzlastig auf .

Ruckst du ihn , schießt er zunächst nach vorne , der Wasserwiderstand bremst den leichten Körper aber ab , eigentlich müsste er dann bald stehenbleiben . 

Das hintere Gewicht braucht aber einen längeren Weg , um stehenzubleiben , da es an Masse konzentrierter ist als der Holzkörper , und drückt diesen daher von hinten weiter und wegen mangelnder Führung im Wasser bricht der Köder zu einer Seite aus !

Ruckst du jetzt nochmal , passiert das wieder genauso , allerdings schießt der Köder jetzt zur andern Seite , da er ja immer bestrebt ist , dem linearen Zug der Angelschnur zu folgen .

Bei eher fischförmigen Jerkbaits , die dann ja vorne mehr Volumen haben als hinten , demzufoge vorne mehr Blei tragen können als hinten , kommt dann verstärkt die hohe , flache Körperform ins Spiel , die dann wie ein Steuerruder wirkt und den Köder zur Seite lenkt , während das Bleigewicht für die Beschleunigung sorgt .

Aber , wiegesagt , das ist schwer zu erklären , und von Physik hab' ich keine Ahnung !

                               Gruß#c , diemai


----------



## Terraxx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hmmm, das sagt ja nicht wirklich was aus...
> |kopfkrat
> 
> Ohne jetzt die genauen Formen zu kennen, würde ich dir für die 10 cm Wobbs so 2-3 gramm und für die 14 cm Teile so 5 - 6 gramm Blei empfehlen.
> ...


Würdest du mehr damit anfangen können, wenn ich bilder reinstelle  ?
Das wär überhaupt kein problem, denn nach der zeit werd ich das ja auch selber raffen, wo was hinkommt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Würdest du mehr damit anfangen können, wenn ich bilder reinstelle  ?
> Das wär überhaupt kein problem, denn nach der zeit werd ich das ja auch selber raffen, wo was hinkommt.




Bilder wären GUT!
#6


----------



## fish - hunter (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an Alle, 

wo sonst immer super Bilder von tollen Wobblern stehen sehe ich zur Zeit nur mehr Text. Wird wohl nur eine Phase sein!;+

Ich habe wieder einen fertig, die Konstruktion hat diesesmal sehr gut geklappt. Die Bemalung ähnelt meiner Meinung nach eher einer Papageienart als irgendwelchen Köderfischen, aber er gefällt mir trotzdem nicht schlecht!:m 
Wenn ich ihn doch bloß schon testen könnte! 
Also hier das Bild:


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fish - hunter

Sieht doch gut aus !

Die Form gefällt mir auch , nur die Schaufel und die Schrauben sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zu "klobig" geraten , hoffentlich wird er nicht ZU kopflastig dadurch(könnte sich dann beim Wurf öfters verheddern , taucht aber tiefer) .

                          Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## fish - hunter (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ fish - hunter
> 
> Sieht doch gut aus !
> 
> ...


 
Die Alluminiumplatte ist nur 1.5mm stark, und die Schrauben beide recht kurz.
Sollte das trotzdem der Fall sein, verpass ich ihm eine schöne Bleiladung im hinteren Teil :q! Auch wenn er dadurch ein sinkender wird, was er momentan nicht ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ fish - hunter
> Die Form gefällt mir auch




Jo, gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut!
Aus welchem Holz hast du den geschnitzt?


----------



## CarlooSR (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mich heut auch mal an einem selbstbauwobbeler versucht 

zunächst n´ kantholz genommen,auf passende maße gebacht und dann zunächst einemal eingeschnitten für dei achse aus 0,8 mm va draht  dann hab ich den grob mit der flex geformt ...dann hab ich die achse mit JB weld eingeklebt un dazu den schlitz wieder verschlossen jetz muss das ganze trocknen bevor das  feintuning kommt un dann des epoxi harz drüber kommt  dann kommt airbrush (jaaaa ich hab ne EVOlution zu hause liegen @die airbrusher unter euch XD) un dann nochmals klarlack . meint ihr das wird was ????

bilder :
http://www.5load.de/img_50759_pvz.gif
http://www.5load.de/img_50760_bvh.gif
http://www.5load.de/img_50761_bpw.gif

MFG Carlos:m


----------



## Terraxx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier mal das Bild von den beiden "Bauchigen".
es folgen bald weitere Wobbler, habe die, die mir nicht gefallen ahben ( eig. alle Länglichen) als versuchsobjekte für div. Sachen genommen


----------



## bild (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai

Herzlichen dank nochmal für die Tipps werde es ma Probieren.


Gruß Niki  |wavey:


----------



## fish - hunter (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Jo, gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut!
> Aus welchem Holz hast du den geschnitzt?


 

das weiß ich gar nicht so genau, war ein geschichtetes, sehr stabil und trotzdem relativ leicht zu bearbeiten. 
Hatte ich zufällig rumliegen!:g


----------



## Terraxx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So noch einen, der jetzt frisch geschnitzt ist.
ist eine Nachbildung eines fängigen originales, wurde sozusagen beauftragt den mal nachzumachen 

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja bei den Bildern einzeichnen, wo das Blei hin müsste und wie viel...wobei uch noch n bisschen wickelblei habe
Wie ist n das mit dem Wickelblei? Ist das einfacher den so auszubleien?
2 kleine Rollen von jeweils so 12x3cm...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich würde das Blei mal hier versuchen. 
1/3 vorne und 2/3 an den hinteren 2 Punkten.
Eventuell auch andersherum. Aber die Stellen dürften etwa so passen.


----------



## Terraxx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich würde das Blei mal hier versuchen.
> 1/3 vorne und 2/3 an den hinteren 2 Punkten.
> Eventuell auch andersherum. Aber die Stellen dürften etwa so passen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 99013


Cool Danke!
Wie viel Gramm?
und wie wär das dann denn mit dem Wickelblei?
Auch einfach an die Stellen? mit nur großen und kleinen "Blechen" (kP wie ich das nenen soll)
Edit: Das Wickelblei ist so 0.6mm dick...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Wie viel Gramm?




Grammangabe siehe oberes Posting.
2 - 6 gramm etwa, je nach Wobblergröße.

P.S.: sehen übrigens sehr gut aus, deine Rohlinge!


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Terraxx
  wenn das härteres holtz ist ( kifer fichte ....) würde ich 4 mm löcher an die stellen bohren und  flüssiges blei hinein gißen und wenn es zuviel ist einfach etwas herraus bohren   so kann man viel expirimentiren . vergiss aber nicht  die "löcher " zu spachteln  
die rohlinge sehn gut aus ^^


----------



## Terraxx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Terraxx
> wenn das härteres holtz ist ( kifer fichte ....) würde ich 4 mm löcher an die stellen bohren und  flüssiges blei hinein gißen und wenn es zuviel ist einfach etwas herraus bohren   so kann man viel expirimentiren . vergiss aber nicht  die "löcher " zu spachteln



Hm, bohren steht mir leider nicht zur Debatte aber ich habe erstmal ein paar Schrote (alte) und Wickelblei zusammengepresst, werd ma auf gut Glück versuch, da was reinzumachen, hab e nämlich gerade 100ml Bootslack gekriegt.



Hannes94 schrieb:


> die rohlinge sehn gut aus ^^



THX  find ich auch


----------



## crossfire (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Welchen Bootslack wenn man fragen darf ?
 Clou ?


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das weiß ich jetzt nicht, da der abgefüllt war... ist jetzt auch erstmal wenig, werd aber noch mehr kriegen, ist so ein dickflüssiger, brauner, der erste Wobb hängt schon parat...
Da bleibt aber noch ein Schlitz, wie mache ich den am besten zu beim nächsten Wobb?
Also der Schlitz wo der Draht reinkommt - da ist noch Platz frei...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Da bleibt aber noch ein Schlitz, wie mache ich den am besten zu beim nächsten Wobb?



Auffüllen mit Epoxid oder einer x-beliebigen Spachtelmasse.


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Auffüllen mit Epoxid oder einer x-beliebigen Spachtelmasse.


ok thx!
Ich hoff jetzt mal, dass der richtig im im wasser liegt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ok thx!
> Ich hoff jetzt mal, dass der richtig im im wasser liegt



Schaue immer, dass das Blei unterhalb, also nächer am Bauch des Wobbler ist, als die Drahtachse. Dann verhält er sich wie ein "Stehaufmännchen" und die Bauchseite liegt immer unten.


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Schaue immer, dass das Blei unterhalb, also nächer am Bauch des Wobbler ist, als die Drahtachse. Dann verhält er sich wie ein "Stehaufmännchen" und die Bauchseite liegt immer unten.


Jut ok, bebleit habe ich ihn jetzt...
Ist es schlimm, wenn man den Wobb nict vor dem anlackieren geschliffen hat? Ich meine kurz davor, oder was ist der grund, dass mein Wobb so komische Flecken hat?
Ich mach ma ein Bild...
edit: Ich ah e den Wobbler mit diesem Sekundenkleber beklebt, also den Kupferdraht und Schaufel, ist nicht so gut, die Ritze bleiben, da der Kleber einzieht, werde das nächste Mal lieber den Kleber von LIDL benutzen...Kann man die restliche Ritze mit der Grundierung auffüllen?


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hier mal ein paar Fotos von dem Flecken-Wobbler.
Ich hoffe er hat keine schlimme Krankheit 
Was ich grade bemerkt habe, dass der Wobbler an den dunklen stellen sich gar nicht glatt, also lackiert anfühlt...
Weiß jmd, woher das komemn kann? Ich weiß nämlich gar nich ob ich nur an den Stellen, wo es hell ist nochmal geschliffen hatte, und wenn das damit zu tun hat, welche Körnung wär für den schliff vor dem lackieren geeignet?


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Soo... 
ich war heute mal wider los zum testen meiner neuen wobbler . gefangen habe ich aber nur nen risen knüppel und kalte finger :c außerdem ist mir die schnur auf der rolle gefroren genauso wie die rutenringe ... 

Terraxx 
Eindeutig fleckensucht der wobbler  wird sterben :q:q xD 
ne spass das ist nicht schlimm kommt sicherlich vom ölbad oder sowas ...
sind das kupferösen???


----------



## andi72 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus , aber ich hänge immer noch das stahlvorfach und die drillinge mit zum auswiegen dran , is mir schon passiert das ein schwimmender
zum sinker wurde ....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Terraxx: Im Allgemeinen ist es besser, einen Wobbler immer leicht anzuschleifen, bevor man ihn mit Farbe versieht. Das hat den Grund, dass somit die Farbe besser auf dem Untergrund haftet. Auch zwischen zwei Farbschichten kann man leicht mit feinster Stahlwolle oder sehr feinem Schmirgelpapier die darunter liegende Oberfläche aufrauen. Egal ob Epoxid, Holz oder eine Lackschicht. Aber meistens lasse ich das Aufrauen weg und male einfach so drüber. Besser ist es aber, wenn man sich die Arbeit macht.

Zu deinem "Fleckenwobbler": Meiner Meinung nach, ist der Kerngesund. Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob das Holz einfach nur mit dem darüberliegenden Stoff "reagiert" ist, und sich einfach an manchen Stellen ein bisschen dunkler gefärbt hat und an manchen Stellen eine hellere Farbe angenommen hat. Das müsste dann am Holz selber liegen, nicht an dem Stoff.

Da, hoffe ich, ehh noch Farbe drüber kommt, spielt die "Färbung" in meinen Augen ehh keine Rolle.

Als ich mal einen Fichenwobbler in eine Leinöl-Terpentinlösung gebadet hatte, nahm dieser nach dem Trocknenlassen auch eine "hell-dunkel"-Maserung an.


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok Danke euch allen 
Aber wie gesagt, die brauenn Flecken fühlen sich auch nicht glatt an...
Gut also das mit dem anschleifen merk ich mir.
Ich habe aber kein Leinöl-Bad gemacht, nä der wurde mit Bootslack bestrichen...
Das mit den Drillingen ist ne gute idee und dem Stahlvorfach, obwohl ich noch nicht so darauf achte ob sinkend oder schwimmend 
Und ja, das sind Kupferösen  wieso?


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wollte den ersen Wobbler jmd, schenken, der sich einen silber-blauen wünscht, also Blauer Rücken, silber Flanke, hat jmd. da ne idee bzw. ne Seite wo ganz viele Wobbler drauf sind, man könnte sich ja inspirieren lassen


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wiso nehmt ihr bootslack?? ich "lackir " meine wobbler zuerst immer mit einer dünnen schicht 5min epoxy dadurch wird das holz härter ...
mit kupferösen hatte ich sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht... evtl. ligts daran weil ich ne aufgebogene büroklammer genommen habe xD


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich grundiere mit 2 Schichten Sprühklarlack. Dabei geht es mir nur darum, dass der Wobb in der Wanne nicht Wasser zieht. 
Für diese Wannenrunde reicht Klarlack locker aus.

Ich habe auchmal mit einem Bootslack (von Obi) gearbeitet. Na ja. Viel härter als Klarlack war der auch nicht, nur teurer.


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich grundiere mit 2 Schichten Sprühklarlack. Dabei geht es mir nur darum, dass der Wobb in der Wanne nicht Wasser zieht.
> Für diese Wannenrunde reicht Klarlack locker aus.
> 
> Ich habe auchmal mit einem Bootslack (von Obi) gearbeitet. Na ja. Viel härter als Klarlack war der auch nicht, nur teurer.


Ja bei mir ist es das ding, dass ich den umsonst kriege, da mein Vater in einer Tischlerei gearbeitet hat und da noch öfters hingeht und sich ab und zu mal was mitnehmen kann 
der von mir ist auch sauteuer, 50€ die 300ml
Werde mir aber auf Dauer auch mal was zulegen...muss mich nochmal öfters hier im Board umgucken, es gibt einfach zu viel Angebot xD


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kann man den wobbler auch schon mal in nem wassereimer ausprobeiren, wenn er noch leicht klebrig ist oder muss der voll durchtrocknen


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

besser ist es wenn er trocken ist , denn einige lacke lösen sich im wasser ... 
kennt von euch einer die wobbler von ugly duckling??? die sehn echt klasse aus.


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> besser ist es wenn er trocken ist , denn einige lacke lösen sich im wasser ...
> kennt von euch einer die wobbler von ugly duckling??? die sehn echt klasse aus.


Beim bootslack wird das doch eher nicht der fall sein oder?
Naja egal, ich lass ihn trocknen, werd mir jetzt noch 1-2 Farben von Revell holen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> besser ist es wenn er trocken ist , denn einige lacke lösen sich im wasser ...
> kennt von euch einer die wobbler von ugly duckling??? die sehn echt klasse aus.




Ich habe einen kleinen zweiteiligen davon, der sehr agil ist und am besten zupfend geführt wird. 
Sind aber auch recht teuer, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich habe einen kleinen zweiteiligen davon, der sehr agil ist und am besten zupfend geführt wird.
> Sind aber auch recht teuer, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


  ich habe mir gestern nähmlich eiinen geholt für 7,50€ und das geht noch . den will ich mal nachbauen :vik: xD


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> ich habe mir gestern nähmlich eiinen geholt für 7,50€ und das geht noch . den will ich mal nachbauen



Auf das gemeinsame Bild von (gekauftem) Modell und Nachbau bin ich mal gespannt.:g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, das mit dem Nachbau ist schon so eine Sache.
Bedenkt man, dass die allermeisten Wobbler inzwischen aus Plastik hergestellt sind und die meisten hier wohl mit Holz arbeiten, wird deutlich, dass eine vollständige Kopie *incl.* der Laufeigenschaften des Originals kaum zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Ich begnüge mich in der Regel damit, die Form so genau wie möglich nachzubilden - heraus kommt aber dennoch ein ganz anderer Wobbler, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist.
#6


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das kene ich  
aber die Ugly duckling sind auch aus Balsa , zumindest steht´s auf der Verpackung.
Ich werde morgen dann gleich mal anfangen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es ist klar, das eine 100%-ige Kopie nahezu unmöglich ist, wenn die Materialien der Herstellung unterschiedlich sind. Aber trotzdem finde ich, dass man sich ein bisschen an den gekauften Modellen orientieren kann. In Sachen Form und Gestaltung oder auch Lage der Drillinge kann man meiner Meinung nach, sich einiges abschauen.


----------



## Terraxx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So jetzt war der Bottslack, für meine Bwgriffe getrocknet, habe ihn ins wasser gemacht, liegt 1A auf dem Bauch, ein schwimmender ist es geworden...der Lack ist aber wieder etwas klebrig geworden, und nach 3 min. aus dem wasser wieder so ganz "lackig".
Ist das normal?
Also kann ich heute abend noch die Grundierung raufmachen?


----------



## Terraxx (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So jetzt ist er angemalt...
Fehlen nur noch 2 Augen...
Habe gehört, dass sich das einige ausdrucken, wie macht ihr denn solche Augen?
Gibts da ein Programm oder wie?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> So jetzt ist er angemalt...
> Fehlen nur noch 2 Augen...
> Habe gehört, dass sich das einige ausdrucken, wie macht ihr denn solche Augen?
> Gibts da ein Programm oder wie?



Hey,

Ja, man kann sich seine Augen ausdrucken. Ich kenne da jemanden, der super Augen mit dem PC "herstellt".

Aber es gibt auch noch eine super Methode um sie aufzumalen:
- Mit einem runden Stäbchen (ich nehme eines in 4mm Durchmesser), das zuvor in die Farbe getunkt wurde, den Umriss des Auges auftupfen. Dazu nehme ich meistens Weiß.
Lieber ein bisschen zu viel Farbe dabei auftragen als zu wenig. Und davor immer mal einen "Probetupfer" auf dem Papier machen, weil es ein bisschen Gefühlssache ist, wie viel Farbe ausreichend ist.
- Mit einem Zahnstocher (Spitze gerade geschliffen, 2mm Durchmesser oder sowas in der Größenordnung) die (bei mir meist) schwarze Pupille mit dem gleichen Verfahren, wie oben beschrieben, auftupfen, oder einfach mit einem sehr feinen Pinsel aufmalen.

Natürlich zwischen dem ersten Schritt und dem Zweiten, die Farbe gut trocknen lassen, da sie ja dicker aufgetragen wurde, als wenn man nur anpinselt. Bei mir bilde ich immer mit der ersten Farbe einen kleinen "Hügel". 
Meiner Meinung nach, kommt das Auge somit noch ein bisschen realistischer und wirklichkeitsnaher rüber...

Viel Glück und Erfolg bei deinem "Augen-Versuch"!!!


----------



## stefclud2000 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde,


habe bisher schon viel hier gelesen aber noch nie gepostet.
Habe alle eure Tipps gesammelt und bin gerade dabei (wenns die Zeit zulässt)
mir auch ein paar Wobbler nachzubauen. Zur Zeit versuche ich die gute alte
Grandma nachzubauen. Wenn sie fertig ist, dann stell ich mal ein Pic rein.
Zum Thema Augen von Terraxx, hatte ich bei meinen Wobblern vor, "Wackelaugen"
aus´m Bastelladen zu verbauen. Diese habe ich schon immer bei meinen Gufis
verwendet und geht doch auch ganz super.....

Grüße aus der Lausitz
Steffen


----------



## Terraxx (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Bastlergemeinde,
> 
> 
> habe bisher schon viel hier gelesen aber noch nie gepostet.
> ...


...Ist aber auf die Dauer etwas teuer, 8stk. 80cent oder so...
Die Methode von Adlerauge werd ich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin ^^
 ich bastel mir eine augen so , Alutape auf ein stück papier kleben , mit einem parfümprobefläschchen einen kleinen kreis reindrücken und danach in der mitte einen anderen kleineren kreis reindrücken, für die pupille^^ .  dann etwas 5 min epoxy schwartz einfärben und auf den inneren kreis machen und trocknen lassen . Dann etwas 5 min epoxy anrüren und gelb rot orange .... einfärben ( je nach geschmack^^) das muss man jetzt nurnoch über den schwartzen punkt verteilen und  fertig sind die 3D Fischaugen  .


----------



## crossfire (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zum Thema Augen 

Bei Angeldomäne gab es mal kleine bis Große Gummifische mit  Augen ,von den kosteten 20 Stück 2euro oder so und ohne Augen haben sie genau so gut gefangen .

Oder Augen ausdrucken tropfen Epoxy darauf ausschneiden und fertig


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Zum Thema Augen
> 
> Bei Angeldomäne gab es mal kleine bis Große Gummifische mit  Augen ,von den kosteten 20 Stück 2euro oder so und ohne Augen haben sie genau so gut gefangen .
> 
> Oder Augen ausdrucken tropfen Epoxy darauf ausschneiden und fertig



Naja angeldomäne ist finde ich voll der reinfall... die lifern zwar schnell aber die Qualität ist zum :vfinde ich ...

Mit dem ausdrucken haste Recht:m


----------



## stefclud2000 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ...Ist aber auf die Dauer etwas teuer, 8stk. 80cent oder so...
> Die Methode von Adlerauge werd ich mal ausprobieren...


 

das stimmt, dass ist ja Wucher!!
Bei meinem Bastelshop kosten die Augen 3-5Cent je nach Größe...
....klar könnte ich mir das Geld auch sparen wenn ich schon einmal am basteln bin......

Grüße


----------



## crossfire (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Naja angeldomäne ist finde ich voll der reinfall... die lifern zwar schnell aber die Qualität ist zum :vfinde ich ...
> 
> Mit dem ausdrucken haste Recht:m




Hannes so lange die Augen gut sind und die Gummis fangen ist es mir egal wie es bei dem rest aussieht.
Hast aber recht ich hab einen Hass auf einen anderen Angelversender der A****** heißt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Moin ^^
> ich bastel mir eine augen so , Alutape auf ein stück papier kleben , mit einem parfümprobefläschchen einen kleinen kreis reindrücken und danach in der mitte einen anderen kleineren kreis reindrücken, für die pupille^^ .  dann etwas 5 min epoxy schwartz einfärben und auf den inneren kreis machen und trocknen lassen . Dann etwas 5 min epoxy anrüren und gelb rot orange .... einfärben ( je nach geschmack^^) das muss man jetzt nurnoch über den schwartzen punkt verteilen und  fertig sind die 3D Fischaugen  .



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich das mal ausprobieren werde. Klingt auf jedenfall gut!
Man könnte sich auf diese Weise auch einen kleinen Vorrat an 3D-Augen anlegen...


----------



## Terraxx (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das epoxi von Lidl find ich ja klasse, habe gleich noch ne Packung gekauft, ich kann das zwar jetzt nicht mit andern vergleichen, da es mein erstes ist aber im Vergleich zu div. Sekundenklebern von UHu Spitze!
Sofort hart, lackartig.
Dann kann ich noch heute abend auf die neuen beiden Lack raufmachen und dann stell ich morgen auch den fertigen rein 
THX an alle, die mir geholefn ahbe, muss es immer wieder sagen, ihr seid die Besten


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich das mal ausprobieren werde. Klingt auf jedenfall gut!
> Man könnte sich auf diese Weise auch einen kleinen Vorrat an 3D-Augen anlegen...


 Jupp, das hört sich gut an xD ich habe mir auch ca. 100 augen in verschidenen größen gebastelt , das schöne ist die natürliche tife an den augen ^^. Du musst aber drauf achten das der tropfen epoxy der oben raufkommt noch richtig durchsichtig ist .  viel fun beim basteln ^^


----------



## angler1996 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schönen Abend,
ich stelle die Augen so her: Als Zubhöhr zum Drehmel gibt es Kugelfräser. Damit lassen sich problemlos unterschiedlich große, runde Mulden fräsen, die dann ausgemalt und oder mit Folie beklebt werden können. Nach Abschluss der äußeren Beschichtung (wenn trocken ist) kommt auf jedes Auge noch ein Tropfen 5min Epoxy ( so als Buckel), wirkt wie eine Linse.
Gruß A.


----------



## nochristian (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi wasserpatscher,
kannst du die schablone für den zalt bitte einstellen? 
ich würde mir selbigen gerne nachbauen.
gruß
christian


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



nochristian schrieb:


> hi wasserpatscher,
> kannst du die schablone für den zalt bitte einstellen?
> ich würde mir selbigen gerne nachbauen.
> gruß
> christian



Verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst...Wer ist wasserpatscher?#c


----------



## King Wetzel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine neusten Wobbler und jerkbait kreationen


----------



## bild (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was hatt denn der Jerk für ein Auge ? Sieht komisch aus.
Sonst aber relativ oki.

Gruß Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@King Wetzel: 2 schöne Wobbler

Aber: Hast du bei dem Jerk die Schwanzöse für den Drilling vergessen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sooooooooooooooooooooo.....:vik:
Komme grade aus der Bastelstube  mit meinen angekündigten ugly duckling nachbauten |bla: ,ich finde sie eig. ganz gut gelungen , hat einer ne Idee wie ich einen davon etwas aufpeppen kann?
Achso und ein Bild von meinem letzten KAPITALEN(gute 2,5 Meter) |supergri|supergri|supergri 

King Wetzel nicht schlecht :m


----------



## King Wetzel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bild 
das auge ist ein bischen verunglückt aber das ist egal sind ja eine meiner ersten
@ Adlerauge
nein ich habe die schwanzöse nicht vergessen, die ist nur Waagerrecht angebracht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Sehr schöne Wobblerrohlinge! Gefallen mir sehr gut. Vorallem die Form sagt mir zu. Außerdem sieht die ziehmlich deiner Vorlage ähnlich. - Super!

Naja, zur Bemalung kannst du deiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen. Ein Kollege hat mir gestern einen Hechtfang gezeigt, bei dem hat er einen Wobbler als Köder benutzt, der fast ganz weis war. Er hatte lediglich auf dem Rücken ein paar ganz leicht graue Streifen, die aber nur auf dem Rücken waren und nicht auf die Flanken runter gingen. Die Augen waren Geld mit Schwarzer Pupille. Wenn man will, könnte man noch kleine Brustflossen in tiefem Rot anbringen. Das würde einen "krassen" Kontrast zum durchgehend hellen/weisen Körper bieten.

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe dir oben nur die Farbgebung geschrieben, die ich auf meinen nächsten 2 Wobblern anwendne werde. 

Viel Spass beim Bemalen!!


PS: Welches Holz hast du bei denen benutzt?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> @ Adlerauge
> nein ich habe die schwanzöse nicht vergessen, die ist nur Waagerrecht angebracht



OK, keine schlechte Idee...#6


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mit der Öse finde ich das auch eine gute Idee.

Hat jemand ein Tipp wiviel ich in die Wobber von oben reinmachen sollte, da bin ich relativ ratlos ... und vorallem wo? 

Terraxx 
und ist dein Wobbler schon Lackirt??? wenn ja stell mal ein foto rein . bin schon gespannt auf´s Ergebniss


----------



## Terraxx (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Terraxx
> und ist dein Wobbler schon Lackirt??? wenn ja stell mal ein foto rein . bin schon gespannt auf´s Ergebniss


Lackiert ja, wird aber noch eine Schicht raufkommen, der Lack, der übrigens von Clou ist, ist aber irgendwie nich das Wahre, viell. wird das aber noch...
Habe einen mit Alutape gemacht, den find ich sogar n0ch besser, wird aber auch noch lackiert.


----------



## Skillz (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX60m9CxIoo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Tipp wiviel ich in die Wobber von oben reinmachen sollte, da bin ich relativ ratlos ... und vorallem wo?




Da ja die Schaufel anscheinend ziemlich lang wird, wirst du vorne ganz schön Gewicht haben. Deswegen würde ich etwas weiter hinten ausbleien, eventuell hier z.B. 





Sehr schöner Klon übrigens, obwohl er mit dem Epoxidpanzer um einiges breiter werden wird als das Original. Aber wie gesagt, was solls....
:m


----------



## Terraxx (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aso, ja ich hatte es vorhin schonmal angesprochen, der Bottslacvk ist nicht so das wahre, wünsche mir sowas wie das epoxyd...
Wüsste jmd. was ich mir für Lack kaufen könnte?
sollte genau so klar sein, wie dieses Epoxyd aber halt auf Dauer auch nicht so teuer und am besten wär es, wenn man sich das NICHt bestellen muss, aber wenn das natürlich nirgendwo anders zu kaufen ist, wär auch ok...
Will halt die Versandkosten sparen.
Und außerdem nicht so teuer, viell. 10-20€, max.
Ist der von Conrad für den wobbler-Zweck OK?

Und versprochen, morgen abend folgen die Bilder von dem Langen und den beiden Folien-Dingern 
|wavey:


----------



## King Wetzel (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

meine nächsten wobbs sind fertig der erste ist ein maus popper der zweite nen jerk


----------



## crossfire (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim Jerk würde ich die Bauchöse näher zu Kopf hin verlegen.wobbs 15-21.2.09 008.jpg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@King Wetzel: Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf. Versuche, ein bisschen mehr Rundungen in deine Wobbler zu bekommen. Bis jetzt sind die noch recht kantig. Die Bauchvorm kann von nahezu rund bis Tropfenform (schmales Ende natürlich unten) sein.
Das mit der Bauchöse würde ich beim nächsten Wobbler auch etwas nach vorne zum Kopf verlagern.



Skillz schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX60m9CxIoo



Das ist ja mal ne originelle Idee!!!!!! *ich kann nicht mehr*. 
:vik:


----------



## Terraxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @King Wetzel: Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf. Versuche, ein bisschen mehr Rundungen in deine Wobbler zu bekommen. Bis jetzt sind die noch recht kantig. Die Bauchvorm kann von nahezu rund bis Tropfenform (schmales Ende natürlich unten) sein.
> Das mit der Bauchöse würde ich beim nächsten Wobbler auch etwas nach vorne zum Kopf verlagern.
> 
> 
> ...



*zu 100% zustimm* :vik:

Ich kann ja mal grad ein paar Bilder machen...


----------



## Terraxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zuerst das Bild von dem einem Alu-Wobb:


Dann der eigentliche Wobbler, der schon lange bebaut wurde, kann den aber nicht mehr verschenken, habe zu viel falsch gemacht 
Aber bessert sich bestimmt noch #6
Die Bilde sind hier etwas verschwommen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Terraxx: Gerade die ersten beiden Wobbler gefallen mir super!:g


----------



## Hannes94 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehn suuuuuper aus terraxx^^


----------



## Terraxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Terraxx: Gerade die ersten beiden Wobbler gefallen mir super!:g


beide?
Du meinst den hellblauen? Das ist der selbe...
Aber nungut, werd noch ein paar davon machen, habe heute Nachschub gekriegt an Holz...


----------



## Terraxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Sehn suuuuuper aus terraxx^^


thx, freut mich


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Sehn suuuuuper aus terraxx^^




Joo, da schließe ich mich an. Klasse!
#6
Nur bei dem Kupferdraht (war doch einer?) bin ich eher skeptisch, da der doch SEHR weich sein dürfte. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Übrigens: In der Bucht verklopft gerade jemand Edelstahldraht. Anscheinend bietet kaum jemand, hab jedenfalls 20 m 1 mm-Draht (als Ring) für einen Euro + 3 Euro Versand bekommen. Der Draht ist um einiges steifer als der Niro-Draht bei OBI, die Ösen sind ohne Zange nur sehr schwer herstellbar. 
Vielleicht braucht ja jemand einen, ich glaube, der bietet noch mehr an.

P.S.: Morgen kommt wieder mal ein Pic.


----------



## Terraxx (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Joo, da schließe ich mich an. Klasse!
> #6


Nochmal Danke 


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nur bei dem Kupferdraht (war doch einer?) bin ich eher skeptisch, da der doch SEHR weich sein dürfte. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


Ja das stimmt, der ist echt weich aber ich hoffe mal, dass das einigermaßen in Ordnung geht...
den Draht werd ich evtl. dann auch wechseln, wenn ich was billigeres finde...


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Übrigens: In der Bucht verklopft gerade jemand Edelstahldraht. Anscheinend bietet kaum jemand, hab jedenfalls 20 m 1 mm-Draht (als Ring) für einen Euro + 3 Euro Versand bekommen. Der Draht ist um einiges steifer als der Niro-Draht bei OBI, die Ösen sind ohne Zange nur sehr schwer herstellbar.
> Vielleicht braucht ja jemand einen, ich glaube, der bietet noch mehr an.
> 
> P.S.: Morgen kommt wieder mal ein Pic.


Und das ist billig 
Werd mal gucken, habe zwar kein Account da, weil ich noch etwas jung bin aber viell. kann ich ja meine Mutter überreden 
edit: Wie heißt denn der user?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Guckst du...

suge1230


----------



## Hannes94 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, einen der 3 Wobbler habe ich jetzt soweit fertig das ich nurnoch lackiren und beschichten muss ^^ Bilder kommen morgen rein 

Ich brauche auch mal wider Edelstahldraht ... 

Terraxx  womit hast du eigentlich bei dem Bl/Si Wobbler das  blaue raufgetan???


----------



## Terraxx (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> So, einen der 3 Wobbler habe ich jetzt soweit fertig das ich nurnoch lackiren und beschichten muss ^^ Bilder kommen morgen rein
> 
> Ich brauche auch mal wider Edelstahldraht ...
> 
> Terraxx  womit hast du eigentlich bei dem Bl/Si Wobbler das  blaue raufgetan???


Ich haber 5min epoxy mit blauer Acrylfarbe vermischt, heute war ich arbeiten, habe jetzt wieder etwas Geld, und 2 Packunegn von dem Lidl-Epoxy habe ich auch gekauft gekriegt... habe jetzt nocj 3 3/4 Packungen xD


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mal ein paar von mir.
Holz ist bei allen Balsa, durchgehende Drahtöse, mit Alufolie beklebt, bemalt und mit 5 Min. Epox 3 Mal überzogen.   

Schwimmend 14cm






Schwimmend 14cm






Schwimmend 17cm






Schwimmend 17cm


----------



## Terraxx (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne Wobbler #6
Ist 5-min. Epoxy nicht auf Dauer ganz schön teuer?
Ich meine, man braucht doch bestimmt pro Wobbler 10g oder so...3 schichten macht eine ganze Packung von dem Lild-Kleber  oder sehe ich da die Relatioenn nicht richtig?


----------



## Hannes94 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

west 1
echt schöne teile  womit hast du die flanken bemalt? der grüne isst geil geworden XD


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mir beim Lidl auch 5 Packungen  5 min. Epox geholt, den nehm ich nur zum Draht einkleben. Zum verschließen der Nut  nehm ich die 2 Komponenten Knetmasse auch vom Lidl.
Zum Beschichten das 5 Min. Epox von Konrad, mit dem bin ich jetzt schon ein paar Jahre ganz zufrieden. Wie sich das Lidl Epox verhält wenns ins Wasser kommt oder ein paar Jahre alt ist weis ich nicht.
Zum Kleben und auffüllen ist das Zeugs vom Lidl ganz gut, zum Beschichten müsste man es mal über einen längeren Zeitraum austesten. 

Das grüne und blaue bei den beiden ersten ist Textmarkerfarbe.
Die Folie auf dem Wobbler einfach mit Textmacker bestreichen, etwas eintrocknen lassen und mit Epox überziehen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

west1

sehr schöne Wobbler, besonders der braune hat es mir angetan!
#6


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Mir gefallen deine Modelle auch sehr !

                           Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Welche flasche denn genau von Conrad?
Wenn du meinst die ist gut, dann hol ich mir die auch mal...
Brauche nämlich immernoch n schönen Lack, habe zwar noch ein paar Sachen zum Ausprobieren ( Klarlack, Holzlack, Bootslack) aber wenn das nichts bringt, werd ich wohl auch auf sowas umsteigen müssen 

Edit: Meinst du 


 
EPOXYD HARZ + HÄRTER 5 MIN. 100 G??


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und noch eine Frage: Wie trägst du denn das 5-min-Epoxy auf? Pinsel kannste ja dannach wegschmeißen oder nicht?
Und wie kriege ich diese Krümel und Blasen raus, also wie kriege ich sie erst gar nicht rein?
Krümel kommen warscheinlich durcj den Pinsel...ist schon ein guter, aber wenn ich den dann den nächsten Tag benutze, trocknet das an und der Lack zersetzt sich so ein bisschen...
Man müsste also den Pinsel säubern, aber wie, wenn der Lack wasserefst ist o.0
Da, also beim sauberen Auftragen ahbe ich noch meine Probleme -.-


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja genau den mein ich.
Ich hab den 250 G, mit dem 100 G bekommst du aber auch schon einige Wobbler gemacht.

Fürs Epox hab ich noch nie einen Pinsel benutzt! Immer nur den Zeigefinger und der steck in den hier.#6
So ein Handschuh hat 5 Finger und jeder passt über den Zeigefinger.
Das Epox mit dem Mischspachtel auf den Wobbler auftragen und mit dem Finger gleichmäßig verteilen.


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja genau den mein ich.
> Ich hab den 250 G, mit dem 100 G bekommst du aber auch schon einige Wobbler gemacht.
> 
> Fürs Epox hab ich noch nie einen Pinsel benutzt! Immer nur den Zeigefinger und der steck in den hier.#6
> ...



ach das sind diese einwegdinger oder?
Ja davon habe ich noch ne menge, bin gar nicht auf die idee gekommen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Pinsel kannste ja dannach wegschmeißen oder nicht?


 

bei meinem Behnke-Epoxid ist das kein Problem.
Nach Gebrauch den Pinsel mit ein paar Schichten Küchenpapier umhüllen und das Zeug so gut es geht abstreifen. Dann den Pinsel in Pinselreiniger tauchen und ordentlich "zusammenknautschen".
Dann wieder mit Küchenpapier abrubbeln. So dauert es recht lange, bis der Pinsel tatsächlich hinüber ist, irgendwann lässt sich dies aber nicht mehr vermeiden. Zum Epoxieren nehme ich am liebsten sehr weiche mittelgroße Pinsel der Größe 5 oder 6, an den schwierigen Stellen Größe 2.


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe neulich Kunststoff-Einwegpinsel in einem 1-Euro-Laden gefunden , das waren 24 Stk. auf einer Karte für 1€ !

Habe gleich anderthalb Dutzend Packungen gekauft , da MUSS man einfach zuschlagen:q !

Und die Stiele kann ich nach Gebrauch sogar noch als Antennen für Eigenbau-Posen nehmen !

                                          Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1: Sehr schöne Wobbler. Gefallen mir gut!


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ich war gerade ein bisschen unterwegs und habe Draht in die Hand gelegt bekommen.
"CHROMIUM Draht" 0.8 mm federhart
Ist Das das richtige?
es lässt sich nicht um den Finger wickeln und eigentlich nur mit der Zange biegen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Terraxx: Von der Härte ist der Draht sicher geeignet. Aber ob der rostfrei ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Mit den verschiedenen Drähten kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich benutze jediglich Edelstahlschweißdraht 1mm.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vor ein paar Tagen wollte doch jemand mal wissen, wie ein Köderkarussell aussehen kann:

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/4639/29991719.jpg
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/2810/11551226.jpg


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super köderrad #6#6#6 gefällt mir ! die wobbs sind aus styrodur oder


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

echt schönes Rad, wert mir auch mal eins kaufen und bauen 
Habe schon n paar Ideen...
Aber mal ne Frage...wo habt ihr euer balsaholz her?
Im baumarkt kriegt man das nicht unter 8€ /meter...
Im Internet müsste man 5m bestellen um auf einen vernünftigen Preis (ca. 4.50€) zu kommen.
Habt ihr ne Internetseite, die noch billiger ist oder was könnte man machen?
Ich sehne mich nämlich langsam nach dem Balsa, Kiefer wird mir langsam zu doof, viel zu viel Arbeit, an einem Rohling habe ich jetzt 2 std. gesessen und da das Holz dann einen kleinen Sprung gekriegt hat, ist der nix geworden -.-
Habe zwar noch ca. 2 meter Kiefer aber wie gesagt, ist mir zu doof


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Servus Terra,

für viel weniger wirst du Balsa nicht kriegen. Da es für kleine Wobbs um die 5,6 cm aber das beste Holz ist, reicht ein Meter schon eine Weile.

Sieh dich mal nach Abachi um! Achte aber darauf, dass du die weiche Sorte bekommst (wird im Saunabau verwendet, also ruhig mal einen Schreiner fragen, der so was macht). Von der Härte her zwischen Balsa und Kiefer und am allerbesten mit einer x-beliebigen Holzraspel zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

eines noch:
wenn du lieber schnitzen statt raspeln willst, schau mal, ob du an Linde rankommst, ein schöneres Schnitzholz gibts gar nicht.
#6


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> für viel weniger wirst du Balsa nicht kriegen. Da es für kleine Wobbs um die 5,6 cm aber das beste Holz ist, reicht ein Meter schon eine Weile.


Wie das ist nur für die Kleinen geeignet?
Dachte an so Wobbler von 7-12, max. 14 cm
Was meinst du, was ist da das richtige Holz?



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> eines noch:
> wenn du lieber schnitzen statt raspeln willst, schau mal, ob du an Linde rankommst, ein schöneres Schnitzholz gibts gar nicht.
> #6


Ja ich schnitze lieber, aber an inneren Rundungen muss man ja raspeln, da man sonst in den Schwanz reinschnitz, zumindest bei mir.

Gut, dass du mir das sagst  
ich hätte jetzt n paar Meter Balsa gekauft.
einst du ich sollte ne Mischung aus Abachi(40%m), Linde(40%m) und Balsa(20%m) machen oder was schlägst du / schlagt ihr mir vor?


----------



## bild (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist Linde denn nict zu Hart zum schnitzen ?


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Ist Linde denn nict zu Hart zum schnitzen ?


  Linde ist eig. nicht hart  

terraxx bei großen wobblern liber kein balsa nehmen , sonst bekommen sie einen zu quirligen lauf und es wird viel zu teuer ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Linde ist DAS Schitzholz. Nicht umsonst arbeiten Kunstschnitzer sehr gerne damit. Der Vorteil: Das Holz hat kaum Querfasern, splittert also nicht. Linde ist im Gegenteil sehr weich (Vorsicht: nicht wie Balsa _porös_) und aufgrund dieser extremen Weichheit auch mit dem feinsten Schmirgelpapier nicht komplett glatt zu bekommen. Ich mache es so gut wie möglich und schmirgle noch einmal nach einer Klarlackschicht. Dann wird es auch glatt.


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Linde ist DAS Schitzholz. Nicht umsonst arbeiten Kunstschnitzer sehr gerne damit. Der Vorteil: Das Holz hat kaum Querfasern, splittert also nicht. Linde ist im Gegenteil sehr weich (Vorsicht: nicht wie Balsa _porös_) und aufgrund dieser extremen Weichheit auch mit dem feinsten Schmirgelpapier nicht komplett glatt zu bekommen. Ich mache es so gut wie möglich und schmirgle noch einmal nach einer Klarlackschicht. Dann wird es auch glatt.


Und was würdest du mir empfehlen, wenn ich alles mal ausprobieren möchte, also alle möglichen Wobbler-Längen?
Dann würde ich mir gleich n Set holen aus Linde, Abachi und Balsa...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> einst du ich sollte ne Mischung aus Abachi(40%m), Linde(40%m) und Balsa(20%m) machen oder was schlägst du / schlagt ihr mir vor?



ich würde erstmal nur mit Abachi arbeiten, da es das perfekte Allroundholz ist. Aber geh zum Händler, mit dem du wegen dem Weichheitsgrad reden kannst. Bei E... habe ich mir vor nem halben Jahr welches bestellt, und bekommen habe ich Limba. Eine Abachilatte aus dem Baumarkt hat sich zuhause als die harte Version herausgestellt, da gibt es große Unterschiede.

Wenn du dich nicht zu Tode raspeln willst mit der harten Sorte, dann geh zum Holzhändler und sprich den explizit auf das weiche Abachi an (vielleicht darfst du auch mal proberaspeln).

Ich selbst baue gerne Kiefermodelle, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich jederzeit die Möglichkeit habe, mich Bandsäge und -schleifer zu bedienen. 
Der Lauf gerade größerer Modelle aus härterem Holz gefällt mir einfach sehr gut.


----------



## Terraxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ich würde erstmal nur mit Abachi arbeiten, da es das perfekte Allroundholz ist. Aber geh zum Händler, mit dem du wegen dem Weichheitsgrad reden kannst. Bei E... habe ich mir vor nem halben Jahr welches bestellt, und bekommen habe ich Limba. Eine Abachilatte aus dem Baumarkt hat sich zuhause als die harte Version herausgestellt, da gibt es große Unterschiede.
> 
> Wenn du dich nicht zu Tode raspeln willst mit der harten Sorte, dann geh zum Holzhändler und sprich den explizit auf das weiche Abachi an (vielleicht darfst du auch mal proberaspeln).
> 
> ...



Ok danke, werd mich mal umschauen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Super köderrad #6#6#6 gefällt mir ! die wobbs sind aus styrodur oder



Danke, ja die sind aus Styrodur und haben gerade ihre erste Epoxid-Schicht zur Stabilisation bekommen.


----------



## Flacho (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein erster fertiger Wobbler. Leider war die Grundfarbe etwas körnig was ich erst nach der Hälfte festgestellt hab  

Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Ergebniss eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Und nein, die Augen sind nicht verkehrt. Ist gewollt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Flacho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein erster fertiger Wobbler. Leider war die Grundfarbe etwas körnig was ich erst nach der Hälfte festgestellt hab
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Ergebniss eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Und nein, die Augen sind nicht verkehrt. Ist gewollt



Flacho: sehr schöne Form und gute Ausführung!
Wenn dir die Farbe zu körnig ist, schmirgel einfach nochmal drüber und mal erneut!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hier der neueste von mir. Ein Lindenwobbler mit ca. 4 gramm Beschwerung und einem klasse leichten und lebendigem Lauf.
Farbe wie meistens Acryl, mit dem Pinsel auftragen.




P.S.: 10 cm misst das Teil.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schönes Teil. Die farblichen Übergänge gefallen mir gut.
Gruß A.


----------



## Flacho (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das hatte ich auch erst vor fand es aber nicht so störend dass ich nochmal anfangen muss zu schmirgeln.
Hab mir schon eine neue Farbe gekauft. Die nächsten werden besser  

Heute Nachmittag wer ich mal einen Testlauf machen. In der Badewanne hatte er ein sehr agressives Laufverhalten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Sehr schöner "Gras-Hecht" (oder?)!!!
Mit was für einer Technik hast du die schönen Farbübergänge an den Flanken hinbekommen? Gestoppelt?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Adler!

keine Ahnung, ob das Stoppeln ist.
ich nehme mit einem kleinen Pinsel Größe 0 ganz wenig Farbe auf und streife diese dann an einem Papier lose ab. Der Pinsel mit der Restfarbe wird dann fest aufgedrückt. Das ganze erinnert mehr an ein "Farbe aufrubbeln", weniger an ein Stoppeln. 

Wo dann noch Farbe fehlt, wird zum Schluss nachgearbeitet.


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Das ist wohl "stoppeln" , was du eben beschrieben hast !

Mir gefällt dein Wobbler sehr , besonders die Nasenpartie sieht für mich etwas ungewöhnlich aus , ca. 90° zur Schaufel(dort , wo die Öse ist) !

Sehr gelungenes Design !

                               Gruß #6, diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> Das ist wohl "stoppeln" , was du eben beschrieben hast !



Jop. Das ist meine Lieblingstechnik um Übergänge zu erziehlen.


----------



## Finne 23 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo! 
Wollte mal fragen ob dies das richtige Epoxy für die Oberflächenbehandlung ist?
Kann mir einer helfen oder nen anderes Produkt empfehlen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/700g-Laminierharz-Epoxydharz-Epoxidharz-Epoxy-E55L_W0QQitemZ350116732362QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRC_Modellbau?hash=item350116732362&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Finne 23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wollte mal fragen ob dies das richtige Epoxy für die Oberflächenbehandlung ist?
> Kann mir einer helfen oder nen anderes Produkt empfehlen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/700g-Laminierhar...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318




Google mal "Bootsservice Behnke".


----------



## Finne 23 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise
Ja aber 200g weniger in der dose und 9Euronen Versand!


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kleiner Tip:
Komme gerade von Lidl. Die haben da auch Alutape für 1,79 und schöne Arbeitshosen für 7,irgendwas, Die Zugsäge für 5 Euro scheint auch ok zu sein oder aretierbare Klemmen 3 stk für 3 Euro


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Bondex!!!


----------



## Terraxx (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jopp, das alutape habe ich mir auch schon gekauft, Zugsäge brauch im im Moemnt nicht, ist  mir ein wenig zu weich.


----------



## Flacho (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So,

hier mein 2. Wobbler.

Auch wie der erste aus Balsa. Mit 1,5g Blei beschwert und ca 5cm lang ohne Schaufel.

Das mit dem Epoxyd war heute irgendwie sehr schwer. Muss mir doch ein Köderkarusell bauen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jippie!

Gestern war Materialnachschub angesagt!
Die Bestellung von www.lureparts.nl ist nach genau einer Woche eingetrudelt. Alles war bestens und für nicht mal 5 Euro Versand auch nicht teurer als die meisten innerdeutschen Paketdienste.
Da fragt man sich dann doch, wie das so sein kann...
|kopfkrat

Außerdem hab ich bei Lidl die Restbestände an 2k Kleber und Epoxidspachtelmasse aufgekauft.
#6
Der Kleber härtet ja transparent aus, werde den auch mal als Beschichtung eines kleinen Wobbs testen.


----------



## andi72 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin moin , 




Bondex schrieb:


> Komme gerade von Lidl. Die haben da auch Alutape für 1,79 € Die Zugsäge für 5 Euro scheint auch ok ....


 
alutape is gesichert , is gut brauchbar, wenn auch etwas dünn, 
die zugsäge is geil - aber vorsicht - einwenig unachtsamkeit und sie sitzt 
bis zum knochen im finger. *(woher ich das wohl weis ??)**|kopfkrat*
sauscharfes teil ...

andi


----------



## Terraxx (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Flacho schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hier mein 2. Wobbler.
> 
> ...



sieht doch gar nicht mal schlecht aus  Schönes Ding #6





Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Jippie!
> 
> Gestern war Materialnachschub angesagt!
> Die Bestellung von www.lureparts.nl ist nach genau einer Woche eingetrudelt. Alles war bestens und für nicht mal 5 Euro Versand auch nicht teurer als die meisten innerdeutschen Paketdienste.
> ...



Was haste dir denn da geholt?
Die Spachtelmasse werd ich mir heute auch mal angucken :m, könnt ich viell. auch noch gebrauchen.


andi72 schrieb:


> moin moin ,
> 
> alutape is gesichert , is gut brauchbar, wenn auch etwas dünn,
> die zugsäge is geil - aber vorsicht - einwenig unachtsamkeit und sie sitzt
> ...


Da muss ich dir Recht geben!!!
Ich war dabei, als mir einer seine echte japanische Zugsäge demonstrieren wollte. War kein schöner Anblick, als er ausgerutscht ist...,
Und er ist keine Leie, ist schon ca. 30 Jahre Tischler 
Also echt aufpassen, bei solchen Dingern!


----------



## fish - hunter (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe auch wieder "etwas" fertig!#6
Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal das mit der Alufolie ausprobieren, (ist übrigens ganz gewöhnliche Folie die man in der Küche verwendet) daraus ist dann aber ein sehr eigenes Objekt entstanden sag ich mal.:q
Es fehlen zwar noch 2 Schichten Klarlack, aber ich hab ihm für die Fotos inzwischen Sprengring und Drilling verpasst.

Grüße


----------



## Terraxx (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Ich habe auch wieder "etwas" fertig!#6
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal das mit der Alufolie ausprobieren, (ist übrigens ganz gewöhnliche Folie die man in der Küche verwendet) daraus ist dann aber ein sehr eigenes Objekt entstanden sag ich mal.:q
> Es fehlen zwar noch 2 Schichten Klarlack, aber ich hab ihm für die Fotos inzwischen Sprengring und Drilling verpasst.
> 
> Grüße


Find ich gar nicht schlexht aber mich würd ma interessieren, wie man den zum Laufen bringt und wie der läuft


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Was haste dir denn da geholt?



Bei Lureparts?
Ne ganze Menge Edelstahlschraubösen und ein paar Klebeaugen, die ich mal antesten will.


----------



## fish - hunter (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Find ich gar nicht schlexht aber mich würd ma interessieren, wie man den zum Laufen bringt und wie der läuft


 
Ich hatte bis jetz leider nur die Möglichkeit ihn im Wasserbehälter zu testen. 
Durch die Anbringung des Bleis an der unteren Seit ziemlich genau in der Mitte sinkt er in angemessener Haltung.
In der gwünschten Tiefe dann zupfend eingeholt, sollte der rote Wuschel dann schön pulsieren. So ist zumindest mein Plan, und im Behälter hats funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fish - hunter: Was ist das für Material, das du da für deine "rote Wuschel" benutzt hast?


----------



## Terraxx (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So ich war mal wieder etwas unterwegs...
Habe ja div. personen von meinen Wobblerstorys erzählt , diese Personen haben verschiedene Berufe, daher bin ich bis jetzt relativ günstig davon gekommen.
Heute habe ich 1K- Klarlack (Autolack) bekommen - anscheinend wasserfest |kopfkrat
1. meint ihr, den kann man benutzen, 2. in welcher phase wird der genommen? nach dem lackieren mit dem bootslack (/ähnlicher Lack9 oder wann?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> 1. meint ihr, den kann man benutzen, 2. in welcher phase wird der genommen? nach dem lackieren mit dem bootslack (/ähnlicher Lack9 oder wann?




Morgen!

du hast ja mittlerweile ein ganzes Lackarsenal!
:m
nimm ihn entweder anstelle des Bootslackes zur Grundierung auf das blanke Holz oder, falls das Lidl-2k-finishing eine zu stumpfe Oberfläche hat, als Endlack nach der Epoxierung.

Im Prinzip ist es ja völlig wurscht, mit welchem Lack grundiert wird. Hauptsache, das Zeug wird hart und führt dazu, dass der Wobb seine Runden in der Badewanne unbeschadet übersteht. 
Bootslack, Parkettlack, Klarlack, Autolack: egal.


----------



## fish - hunter (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @fish - hunter: Was ist das für Material, das du da für deine "rote Wuschel" benutzt hast?


 
Das ist Decorstoff, Hauptkomponente Polyester. 
Hab mir ein Stück bei der Arbeit besorgt und es zu Hause zerlegt, das sind nur mehr die groben Fäden. 
Sollte der sich wirklich bewären wäre das cool, denn wir haben die in allen nur erdenklichen Farben!#6
Ich habe auch versucht zu kämmen, wird dann erst richtig flauschig, aber ich befürchte auch nicht mehr so stabil im Wasser(aber nicht getestet).


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier mal ein paar größere helle für den Winter. Ich denke mir eine Kombination mit Fluofarben kann jetzt nicht schaden wenn man die Köder richtig auf Tiefe einsetzen will. Daher habe ich auch bei meinem rosagelben Lieblingsdekor diesmal eine flache Schaufel eingesetzt umd die Forellen am Grund wild zu machen.:vik:
Die beiden dunklen sind schwimmende Minis in Käfergröße. Als solche sollen sie dann im Frühjahr und Sommer erstmals zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sehen gut aus. Bei der Größe ist das aber sicherlich ein ganz schönes " Friemeln", um da Dahtgestell und Schaufel rein bzw. noch ran zu bringen. Da ist bestimmt Fingerverbiegen angesagt.
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Bauweise: nehme die eigentlich eher den Bauch- oder den Schwanzdrilling?
Gruß A.


----------



## Terraxx (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt habe ich auch noch Plexiglas, 3mm, kann man das nehmen für die schaufel oder ist das zu dick?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich auch noch Plexiglas, 3mm, kann man das nehmen für die schaufel oder ist das zu dick?



Für Wobbler bis 10cm nehme ich 2mm dickes Hobbyglas. 3mm würden da sicherlich auch noch gehen. Aber bei unter 5cm Wobblerlänge, wirken die 3mm Schaufeln ein bisschen dick. Müsste aber gehen. Schau aber, dass die Schaufel nicht zu viel des Gewichtes des Wobblers ausmacht. Sonst ist er arg kopflastig.


----------



## Jule_88 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich versuche mich gerade an ein Stickbait im Bafo Design. 
Foto kommen in den nächsten Tagen....


----------



## Terraxx (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok, gut.
Naja das Glas ist relativ leicht.
Was ist denn das genau für Glas? Würd mich echt mal interssiren, was du nimmst, suche nämlich auf Dauer was günstigeres als Plexiglas oder gar Polycarbonat.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ok, gut.
> Naja das Glas ist relativ leicht.
> Was ist denn das genau für Glas? Würd mich echt mal interssiren, was du nimmst, suche nämlich auf Dauer was günstigeres als Plexiglas oder gar Polycarbonat.



Die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich habe es im Baumarkt mit dem Eichhörnchen gekauft. 50x30cm (glaube ich) in 2mm. Darauf steht: Hobbyglas - Sägen, schneiden, feilen, bohren usw. - alles kein problem.


----------



## Terraxx (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich habe es im Baumarkt mit dem Eichhörnchen gekauft. 50x30cm (glaube ich) in 2mm. Darauf steht: Hobbyglas - Sägen, schneiden, feilen, bohren usw. - alles kein problem.


mit dem eichhäörnchen? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Was soll'n das kosten?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> mit dem eichhäörnchen? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Was soll'n das kosten?



OBI. Kennst den nicht? Die "wie wo was weiß OBI" - Werbung. (Von dem bekannten Rocklied)

Ich glaube 2-4€ die 50x30cm Platte.


----------



## Terraxx (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> OBI. Kennst den nicht? Die "wie wo was weiß OBI" - Werbung. (Von dem bekannten Rocklied)
> 
> Ich glaube 2-4€ die 50x30cm Platte.


Doch kenn ich aber die haben einm Eichhörnchen als Logo?
naja ist ja auch egal, jetzt weiß ich's...
2-4€ sind ja ok, werd ich mir mal angucken


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ok, gut.
> suche nämlich auf Dauer was günstigeres als Plexiglas oder gar Polycarbonat.




Habe bei E...  Makrolonnachschub organisiert:
6 Platten 3,0 mm (je etwa 30 x 15 cm)
und 3 Platten 2,0 mm (je etwa 40 x 20 cm).

Zusammen mit Versand 15 Euro. Da bringst du EINIGE Schaufeln raus...


----------



## Terraxx (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Habe bei E...  Makrolonnachschub organisiert:
> 6 Platten 3,0 mm (je etwa 30 x 15 cm)
> und 3 Platten 2,0 mm (je etwa 40 x 20 cm).
> 
> Zusammen mit Versand 15 Euro. Da bringst du EINIGE Schaufeln raus...


Das stimmt 
ich werd mich auch mal dort anmelden, scheinen ja einige Schnäppchen dabei zu sein #6


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

angler 1996
so schlimm ist das nicht mehr. Wenn man ein paar tausend gemacht hat verbiegt man sich die Finger nicht mehr, dann ist das Routine  Und so klein sind die ja auch wieder nicht. 1,5 cm vielleicht di ganz kleinen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Doch kenn ich aber die haben einm Eichhörnchen als Logo?
> naja ist ja auch egal, jetzt weiß ich's...



Das OBI-Hörnchen:


----------



## holle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Das OBI-Hörnchen:



  ähhhm, isse biber, nixe eichhörnchen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> ähhhm, isse biber, nixe eichhörnchen.



Hmmm...da könntest du Recht haben...Ich habe mich geirrt...du hast Recht!...Wer´s nicht glaubt, kann ja nachlesen.

Was würde ich nur ohne den holle machen??


----------



## Pelznase (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab jetzt auch wieder was fertig gemacht.

ist eindeutig ein bieber, weil eichhörnchen nicht aufrecht laufen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöner Wobbler, Pelznase!
Was war denn mit deiner HP los? Du hast ja geschrieben, dass du krank warst. Rüsselseuche? Davon kann ich ein Lied singen...


----------



## Pelznase (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, war ne erkältung mit eiter aus der nase unso.

mein provider hatte probleme, darum war meine seite ein paar tage "wech".


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen Jungs!

Mal ne Frage an alles "Profi-folierer" unter euch:

Wie macht ihr das mit der Folie im Kopfbereich des Wobblers?

Ich selbst bringe die Schaufel nämlich schon an, nachdem der Rohling feingeschliffen wurde. Eventuelle Lücken oder Spalte kann ich so am besten spachteln, ohne dass man das am Endergebnis sieht. 
Aber: Ich hab echt Probleme, da noch ein Aluklebeband gut händeln zu können. Um die Schaufel herum ist das mit dem Bekleben ein elendes Gefrickel. 
Brauche unbedingt Tipps!


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seit meinem letztem Post hat sich ja Einiges hier getan.

Schön zu sehen, dass wieder ein paar mehr Leute sich an Eigenbauten versuchen. Immer weiter so.

@ Pelznase

Wieder mal ein sehr gelungenes Teil - da werd ich neidisch!


So, ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar kleine Wobbs fertig.
Mit Epox und nicht ohne, wie beim Letzten Mal. Klappt nun auch immer besser, aber es ist sicherlich noch Luft nach oben vorhanden.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder... sind alles kleine Wobbs, der größte so 5 cm, die kleinen ca. 3 cm.


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und noch welche.


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und der Rest vom Schützenfest.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ist eindeutig ein bieber, weil eichhörnchen nicht aufrecht laufen!



Das mit dem Bieber glaube ich ja, aber meiner Meinung nach können Bieber genau so wenig aufrecht laufen, wie Eichhörnchen. - Ist ja eigentlich auch egal...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@anglerjung: Sehr schöne Wobbler. Gerade die Gelb-Grün-Orangenen gefallen mir besonders. Sind das speziellen leuchtende Farben?


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Adlerauge.

Ja, das sind Fluofarben.
Auch aus dem oben beschriebenen Baumarkt.
Könnte allerdings sein, dass es die nicht in jedem Markt gibt, da es nicht deren eigene Hausmarke ist. 

Drauf steht... LUKAS Acryl-Paint efffect

Die Rotaugen oder Rotfedernmodelle sind mit einem Ausdruck beklebt.
Wollte ich mal probieren, denn so toll kann ich dann doch nicht mit dem Pinsel umgehen und Airbrush habe ich nicht. Aber hat meiner Meinung nach ja ganz gut geklappt.
Hatte zuerst nur Angst, dass vom Epox der Druck evtl. verschmiert wird, aber das hat prima hingehauen. Bie Rundungen muss man einfach ein wenig einschneiden und überlappen. Bei einem Jerkbait müsste so ein Ausdruck aber eine prima Sache sein, da die ja recht glatt sind und nur die Kanten ein wenig abgerundet sind.


----------



## Terraxx (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Danke Adlerauge.
> 
> Ja, das sind Fluofarben.
> Auch aus dem oben beschriebenen Baumarkt.
> ...


Allerdings!
Sieht super aus!
Ihr werdet jetzt erstmal nicht mehr alll zu viel hören, von mir, habe im Moemnt schule /Angelschule 
Heute war der erste Tag und nächsten So. ist Prüfung.
Aber trotzdem werd ich, wenn ich Zeit habe, was machen.
Habe mir jetzt mal 5m Abachi gekauft xD
Die 20€ hatte ich grade noch 
Mal schaun, wann dat da ist.


----------



## Hannes94 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöööne wobbler  sag mal wwie hast du das mit den ersten gemacht ???? also die rotaugen die sehn echt gut aus !, bloß die schaufelstellung gefällt mir bei einigen nich so gut ^^


----------



## Terraxx (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie mach ich das am bestern mit der schaufelöse, also dass die Öse in der Schaufel ist?
Ey das mit den handschuhfinger-teilen ist ne super Sache! Klappt echt gut, wird schön gleichmäßig usw. echt schöne idee.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das am bestern mit der schaufelöse, also dass die Öse in der Schaufel ist?
> Ey das mit den handschuhfinger-teilen ist ne super Sache! Klappt echt gut, wird schön gleichmäßig usw. echt schöne idee.




Die meisten führen den Draht vorne unter der Schaufel aus dem Wobbler heraus uns führen praktisch diese Verlängerung durch zwei Löcher oder einen Schlitz durch die Schaufel und wieder zurück. So entsteht eine Öse.

Ich machs bißchen anders, ist aber recht kompliziert zu erklären.


----------



## Pelznase (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bieber glaube ich ja, aber meiner Meinung nach können Bieber genau so wenig aufrecht laufen, wie Eichhörnchen. - Ist ja eigentlich auch egal...




stimmt hast irgendwie recht. so als stadtmensch liegt man bei sowas nicht immer richtig. dann ist es eben, weil biber oranger sind...


----------



## bild (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Pelznase wie sollt man einen Stickbait bebleien? Man sieht bei deinen schablonen im hinteren teil aber für 10 cm wievile blei sollte ma dann dort reinpacken. Also das Holz ist bei mir Kiefer.






Gruß Niki


----------



## Pelznase (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das kann ich dir ohne das ding in finger zu halten nicht sagen. weiss ja nimma, wie dick das teil ist. ne zahl kann ich dir nicht sagen, allein schon weil mir die erfahrung mit kiefer fehlt.

mach den doch soweit fertig-ösen und imprägnierung und dann kannst du ziemlich genau ermitteln, wieviel blei du noch brauchst. dazu hängst du an den fast fertigen köder haken, ringe und tests dann die lage mit verschieden schweren bleien. denk dran, farbe und epoxid machen den noch etwas schwerer im wasser!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> stimmt hast irgendwie recht. so als stadtmensch liegt man bei sowas nicht immer richtig. dann ist es eben, weil biber oranger sind...



Ohhhneiiin. Es wird immer schlimmer...#d












Sorry Pelznase, dass ich wieder Bilder posten muss, aber das mit der Farbe vergessen wir ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Pelznase (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich dich hoch genommen hab, dann bist du bestimmt beleidigt. tatsächlich züchte ich schon seit jahhhhhren biber und eichhörnchen, darum weiss ich auch genau, wie die aussehen und worin die sich unterscheiden. zb. weiss ich auch, dass biber die besseren kletterer sind.


----------



## anglerjung (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Schöööne wobbler  sag mal wwie hast du das mit den ersten gemacht ???? also die rotaugen die sehn echt gut aus !, bloß die schaufelstellung gefällt mir bei einigen nich so gut ^^




Hallo Hannes,

hatte ich im Post doch geschrieben... das sind Ausdrucke.

Die habe ich dann einfach mit normalem Kleber auf die Wobbler geklebt. An den Rundungen muss man ein wneig einschneiden und überlappen, Bauch und Rücken noch farblich anpassen, da so ein Ausdruck ja nicht um den ganzen Wobblerkörper herumgeht.

Zu dem Ausdruck muss ich sagen, dass er mit einem Farblaserdrucker gedruckt ist. Könnte also sein, dass es bei einem Tintenstrahldrucker anders ist.

Vielleicht hat das hier schon mal jemand versucht???

Habe da keine Erfahrung und hatte auch mit meinem Ausdruck erst Angst, dass etwas verschmiert durch das Epoxyd. Evtl. passiert das bei einem Druck mit Tintenstrahldrucker.
Da muss man einfach mal probieren. Würde ggf. da auch mal versuchen vorher mit einem Klarlack drüber zu sprühen.

Aber ob Epoxyd und oder Klarlack einen Ausdruck vom Tintenstrahldrucker verschmieren lassen wegen irgendwelcher Lösungsmittel etc. kann ich nicht sagen.

Da wären mal die anderen Boardies gefragt, falls das schon mal jemand getestet hat.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich dich hoch genommen hab, dann bist du bestimmt beleidigt. tatsächlich züchte ich schon seit jahhhhhren biber und eichhörnchen, darum weiss ich auch genau, wie die aussehen und worin die sich unterscheiden. zb. weiss ich auch, dass biber die besseren kletterer sind.



HAHA

Beleidigt bin ich sicher nicht.
 Und ich züchte Hirsche, die fliegen können.:g 
Eichhörnchen können besser klettern, als Biber (du willst mich schon wieder hochnehmen...|kopfkrat)


----------



## Pelznase (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hehe... jo, hast mich erwischt.

hab jetzt nochmal einen popper gemacht. unterschied zu sonst ist das aufgeklebte poppermaul. scheint mir die bessere methode zu sein, wenn man epoxid als finish nimmt, weil das harz sich immer im maul sammelt. mal sehen, wie sich das so macht.


----------



## anglerjung (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr geiles Teil Pelznase.

Wie hast du denn das Maul gemacht?

Schaufelmaterial erhitzt und in Form gebracht?
Wenn ja, worüber hast es gedrückt?

Bin mal neugierig, denn sowas will ich auch mal basteln um damit die Barsche zu ärgern.


----------



## Pelznase (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, polycarbonat am grillkocher warm gemacht. warmes pc auf loch von scherengriff gelegt und dann mit dem (abgerundeten) griff einer schlusselfeile form rein gedrückt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: Tolles Teil!!!#6


----------



## Terraxx (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> hehe... jo, hast mich erwischt.
> 
> hab jetzt nochmal einen popper gemacht. unterschied zu sonst ist das aufgeklebte poppermaul. scheint mir die bessere methode zu sein, wenn man epoxid als finish nimmt, weil das harz sich immer im maul sammelt. mal sehen, wie sich das so macht.



sehr geiles ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, den Popper finde ich auch klasse!
Und auf die Idee, das Pc zu erhitzen, muss man erst mal kommen.
#6


----------



## don rhabano (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja, den Popper finde ich auch klasse!
> Und auf die Idee, das Pc zu erhitzen, muss man erst mal kommen.
> #6






don rhabano schrieb:


> Zu Poppern: Klar geht das aus Balsaholz! Die Beule vorne zu schnitzen ist sehr schwierig, vorallem das gleichmaßig hinzubekommen!
> 
> Besser: Bastlerplexiglas (o. anderes) auf einen möglichst runden Löffel (o. änliches ) legen und langsam von unten erhitzen. Das Material formt sich nun Rund, wie der Löffel und ist zurechtgeschnitten perfekt um Popper zu bauen.
> 
> Don



Auf die Idee Pc zu erhitzen sind bestimmt schon viele gekommen, trotzdem ist Pelznases Vorgehensweise suppi!Ich hab bisher nur aller beste Erfahrungen mit einer alten Kelle gemacht!


Vor ca. einer Woche ist meine Behnke-Bestellung angekommen und mein Giant-Stickbait ist nun komplett fertig. Ich bin vom Finish des Behnke Epoxyds, der Verarbeitung und der Trocknung echt angetan...hätte sofort dort bestellen sollen.
Wenn Bilder erwünscht sind kann ich noch was hochladen.

Don


----------



## Terraxx (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Auf die Idee Pc zu erhitzen sind bestimmt schon viele gekommen, trotzdem ist Pelznases Vorgehensweise suppi!Ich hab bisher nur aller beste Erfahrungen mit einer alten Kelle gemacht!
> 
> 
> Vor ca. einer Woche ist meine Behnke-Bestellung angekommen und mein Giant-Stickbait ist nun komplett fertig. Ich bin vom Finish des Behnke Epoxyds, der Verarbeitung und der Trocknung echt angetan...hätte sofort dort bestellen sollen.
> ...



was ist denn das genau?
Haster mal ein Link?

*gewünscht*


----------



## jirgel (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Biber können alles als Doku würde ich die Biberbrüder vorschlagen . 

Tolle Wobbler das Lob geht an alle


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> [...]Wenn Bilder erwünscht sind kann ich noch was hochladen.



Tzzzzz....

Bilder sind *nicht erwünscht*, *sondern* *gefordert*.
Dieser Thread lebt von Bildern. Denn Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.

Also viel Spass beim Hochladen!#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Biber können alles, als Doku würde ich die Biberbrüder vorschlagen .



Das wäre doch was für unseren "Biberzüchter".:vik:


----------



## don rhabano (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also um das mal aufzulösen.... Der OBI-Biber ist einfach nur Holländer! 

-----------------------------------------------------

Wenn der Winzling sich nicht mit meiner Jerkrute führen lässt verkauf oder verschenk ich ihn halt :c...
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man die Montage auf meinem "AlleswasimKellerlag-Karussel". Diese Klammern halten bombig und haben die Prozedur locker ausgehalten. 

Ich hatte keine Lust die Drillinge abzumontieren ,aber man sieht ja alles. Auch hatte ich noch ein Haargummi von einer Bauchöse zur Achse gespannt, dass es sich auch ordentlich dreht.



Meine "Abrechnung", für den ,den es interressiert:

Rohling auch mit ausgefrästem Platz für Blei :  *51,9g*
Mit Lack und Ösen inkl. Epoxy zum Kleben : *57,9g*
Nach hinzufügen von 63g Blei :  ca. *122g*
Nach der Epoxierung mit 5 dicken Schichten: *132,15g *
Nach hinzufügen der 7,68g schweren Drillinge und Sprengringe:  *139,83g*


Don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@don rhabano: 3 mal *TOLL*!!!

-  *TOLLER* Wobbler!
-  *TOLLE *Farbgebung!
-  *TOLLES* Köderkarussell!

Weiter so!


----------



## Terraxx (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So viel Blei?
o.o warum denn dat?
Oder ist das normal und ich ahbe immer viel viel zu wenig reingemacht oder ist dein wobb einfach so groß oder ist der einfach aus balsa oder oder oder?!:vik:


----------



## bild (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Absolut geiler Stickbait |bigeyes schon bemalt!!
Bastel bald auch wieder mit bin gerade etwas mit Rc Cars beschäftigt . 


Gruß Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Don:
Super Teil!
Poste ihn mal im Big Game Bereich, da werden sich die Jungs drum reißen!!!
:q


----------



## Hannes94 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super sticbait^^ 

JuHuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.. ich bekomme in 14 tagen zum b-day endlich airbrush^^ mit kompressor und farbe^^


----------



## Bobster (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

..na toll Hannes, dann kannste uns ja mit der Zeit alle
zum air brushen ausbilden |supergri

Bobster


----------



## Terraxx (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Jungs was los mit euch?
ich sehe ja gar nix mehr von euch |kopfkrat
Habe noch n Problem mit dem Draht, der federharte Draht ist gar nix, den kann man zwar noch grad mit den Fingern biegen aber der ist trotzdem viel zu hart, als dass man den ordentlich biegen könnte...
(Ich rede von dem Chromium-Draht)
Vielleicht muss ich doch wieder den Kupferdraht nehmen, oder was käme noch in Frage?
Messing ist auch noch ganz günstig, würde der gehen?

THX schonmal


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Hey Jungs was los mit euch?
> ich sehe ja gar nix mehr von euch |kopfkrat



Geduldige dich noch 5 Minuten!:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Leute,

Um Pelznase mit seinen Bildern nicht so alleine stehen zu lassen, habe ich von meinem nächsten Wobbler auch noch ein paar Bilder geschossen.
Das ist mein erster 2-teiliger Wobbler, den ich jeh gebaut habe.|stolz:
 Aber in Zukunft werde ich mich wohl eher wieder meinen 1-teiligen Wobblern widmen, da diese m.E. viel weniger Arbeit in Anspruch nehmen und einfacher handzuhaben sind.

Jetzt aber genug geredet. Hier die Bilder!

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/6977/42239911.jpg
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1779/64599010.jpg
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/9403/54040634.jpg


----------



## Terraxx (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Um Pelznase mit seinen Bildern nicht so alleine stehen zu lassen, habe ich von meinem nächsten Wobbler auch noch ein paar Bilder geschossen.
> Das ist mein erster 2-teiliger Wobbler, den ich jeh gebaut habe.|stolz:
> ...



Sieht doch Spitze aus!
Die Idee mit den blinke-kreise an dem wobbler find ich gut


----------



## magic feeder (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ pelznase:

wow......alle achtung.......der popper sieht ja super klasse aus


----------



## Terraxx (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ey Adlerauge, was ist'n mit dem Draht von ebay, den du für 4€ gekriegt hast?
Ist der gut? Ich muss unebdingt anderen draht nehmen, Kupfer zu weich, der Chroium zu hart...


----------



## fish - hunter (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ey Adlerauge, was ist'n mit dem Draht von ebay, den du für 4€ gekriegt hast?
> Ist der gut? Ich muss unebdingt anderen draht nehmen, Kupfer zu weich, der Chroium zu hart...


 
Hallo, 

ich möchte mich wirklich nicht einmischen, aber du hast weiter oben geschrieben, den Chromium kann man grad noch mit den Fingern biegen, aber er sei trotzdem zu hart. 
Meiner Meinung nach kann er gar nicht zu hart sein, du solltest dir eine Spitzzange zulegen, damit lassen sich super Ösen in allen Größen biegen, auch mit hartem und steifen Draht.#6

Grüße


----------



## Terraxx (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mich wirklich nicht einmischen, aber du hast weiter oben geschrieben, den Chromium kann man grad noch mit den Fingern biegen, aber er sei trotzdem zu hart.
> Meiner Meinung nach kann er gar nicht zu hart sein, du solltest dir eine Spitzzange zulegen, damit lassen sich super Ösen in allen Größen biegen, auch mit hartem und steifen Draht.#6
> ...



Hm naja ist vielleicht mal ne Idee...
Ich ahe  zwar sowas Ähnliches ager nicht ganz so spitz 
das problem ist aber, dass er FEDERhart ist, also sich immer wieder in die Richtung der Ausgangsposition biegt...
Ich kann ja mal ein Bild von einem Drahtgestell aus Chromium machen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ey Adlerauge, was ist'n mit dem Draht von ebay, den du für 4€ gekriegt hast?
> Ist der gut? Ich muss unebdingt anderen draht nehmen, Kupfer zu weich, der Chroium zu hart...



Da musst du was verwechselt haben, ich benutze den von dir genannten Draht gar nicht. Und bei ebay kaufe ich meinen Draht auch nicht. Könnte es sein, dass du mich mit Diemai verwechselt hast?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Sieht doch Spitze aus!
> Die Idee mit den blinke-kreise an dem wobbler find ich gut



Die "blinke-kreise" sind Glitzerbögen aus einer Bastelkollektion. Da drin sind zu alle den anderen Farben 2 kleine (200x150mm), von diesen Glitzerbögen beigelegt. Mit einer einfachen Lochzange habe ich diese ausgestanzt und aufgeklebt. Sie sind schon selbstklebend(haben auf der Rückseite eine Abziehhaut), aber der Kleber hält nicht besonders. Deswegen einfach gleich die Epoxidschicht drüber und das passt.


----------



## Terraxx (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Da musst du was verwechselt haben, ich benutze den von dir genannten Draht gar nicht. Und bei ebay kaufe ich meinen Draht auch nicht. Könnte es sein, dass du mich mit Diemai verwechselt hast?





Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Guckst du...
> 
> suge1230



 Ja es war Kohlmeise, nagut, dann geht die Frage an dich, Meise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ja es war Kohlmeise, nagut, dann geht die Frage an dich, Meise



Kein Problem...


----------



## Bobster (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr "naturnah" #6

Schöne arbeit - gibt es noch was außergewöhnliches
zum gelungenen "Schuppenmuster" zu sagen ?
Schablone oder Apfelsinennetz ?

Bobster


----------



## andi72 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin moin , 
in freudiger erwartung auf das ende der schonzeit
hab ich den alten kollegen nochmal aufgefrischt,nachgebleit
und neu lackiert (klarlack).jetzt steht er nich mehr ganz
so schräg im wasser. die silberfransen kommen auch wieder dran ,
hab ich aber noch nich gemacht . aus eschenholz gedrechselt.

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/2282/popperneu.jpg

andi


----------



## diemai (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ ederseefischer

Deine Jerks gefallen mir sehr gut :vik:, schöne Arbeit !

@ andi72

Wie schräg im Wasser;+ ????

Falls schwanzlastig , ist das bei solchen Poppern und erst recht nicht bei Stickbaits von Nachteil !

                                Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## andi72 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ andi72
> 
> Wie schräg im Wasser;+ ????
> 
> ...


 
um die 30 ° schwanzlastig , das ergibt dann richtig dumpfe "plupps" und recht niederfrequente wellen .
tödlich für B & H , wenn die *fehlbiss / "zuzeitiganschlag-" quote* 
nich so hoch wäre , ansonsten doch recht *"herzinfark-freundlich" ... :vik:*

andi


----------



## Hannes94 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ederseefischer 
Hammer jerks  !!! du benutzt sicherlich airbrush oder ?? was für farben benutzt du dabei ??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Hammer jerks  !!!




Was für Jerks?
Finde leider keine auf den letzten 2 Seiten. Auch sehen will!!!


----------



## Terraxx (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was für Jerks?
> Finde leider keine auf den letzten 2 Seiten. Auch sehen will!!!


Hey Kohlmeise!
Hast du "wenigstens" meine Frage gesehen  ?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was für Jerks?
> Finde leider keine auf den letzten 2 Seiten. Auch sehen will!!!



Vielleicht meint er die langen Popper von andi72...#c

:m


----------



## Hannes94 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

adl3raug3 & kohlmeise nein ich meinte nicht den popper xD|supergri da waren vorhin noch 2 jerks |kopfkratxD ,und ich habe keine hallos |uhoh:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Sicher? - Es gibt Leute, die dir helfen können.;+


----------



## Bobster (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hannes hat recht !
Meine Fragen weiter oben bezogen sich auch auf die Jerks
von heute morgen.
Der Adm. hat se gelöscht-jetzt steht meine Frage auch alleine und ohne Bezug im Raum

Pics sind doppelt gepostet worden und nun im 
Jerk Tröt zu finden.

#h

Bobster


----------



## Hannes94 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

seht ihr hab doch keine hallos xD  

morgen stelle ich auch wider ein paar pic´s rein^^ leider unlackiert..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ey Adlerauge, was ist'n mit dem Draht von ebay, den du für 4€ gekriegt hast?
> Ist der gut? Ich muss unebdingt anderen draht nehmen, Kupfer zu weich, der Chroium zu hart...




Hi Terra!

Der Draht ist super! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Hab mir daraus mal ein paar Schraubösen gebaut. Geht top.


----------



## Terraxx (6. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Hi Terra!
> 
> Der Draht ist super! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Hab mir daraus mal ein paar Schraubösen gebaut. Geht top.


Schön, dann werd ich mal zusehen, dass ich mir auch sowas hole...
Hoffentlich stellt der noch mehr rein...
edit: ist grade etwas Draht drinne, auch wenn dieser Chromium-Draht mit etwas mühe und Feuerzeug sich biegen lässt...Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das bis dahin mit dem Ebay-Account hingekriegt habe...


----------



## Pelznase (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

könnt ja mal raten, was für ein fisch das sein sollte. hilfe gibt es nicht!

dem fehlen jetzt noch 3 schichten epoxid, dann könnte er gefischt werden, eigentlich....sch§$%& wetter.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sind für mich typische Kaulbarschfarben


----------



## Hannes94 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Widermal ein super wobbler Pelznase #6
ich würde auch sagen kaulbarsch oder walley^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> könnt ja mal raten, was für ein fisch das sein sollte. hilfe gibt es nicht!




Keine Ahnung, was für ein Fisch....
vielleicht eine Kessler-Grundel? 

Aber jedenfalls ein blinder Fisch!


----------



## jirgel (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Koppe  oder Kesslergrundel:c


----------



## Pelznase (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

zumindest wird erkannt, dass es ein am grund lebender fisch sein soll. hannes bekommt die volle punktzahl, weil treffer.
den rest von euch hab ich wohl überschätzt?|supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Wobbler Pelznase!!!:m


----------



## Paeda (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit der Verarbeitung des Epoxy Harzes. 
Ich habe das 5 min Harz von Conrad, allerdings ist das so dickflüssig das es beim Trocknen auf den Drehkarussell nicht ordentlich verläuft. Dadurch habe ich ein unschönes Endergebnis. Wie schafft ihr bei euren Wobbler eine so gleichmäßige Oberflächenstruktur? Kann ich das Epoxy verdünnen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Paeda: Hast du das Epoxid auch wie in der Anleitung im richtigen Verhältnis zum Härter gemischt?

Wenn das Epoxid schon gleich beim Anrühren zu hart ist, kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Verarbeitungstemperatur nicht stimmt. Vielleicht ist es an deinem Arbeitsplatz zu kalt oder zu warm. Normalerweise ist die Verarbeitungszeit bei den meisten Epoxid-Harzen von etwa 20°C.

Aber zum eine schöne Finish-Endsicht zu bekommen würde ich dir eher zu einem anderen Epoxid raten. Dafür ist das Conrad 5 Min. meiner Ansicht nach nur für Wobbler unter 5cm geeignet, da man von der Zeit her das gerade noch schafft bis das Epoxid anzieht. Dann verläuft es nicht mehr. Pelznase und ich und auch einige andere hier benutzen das 601er (mit Härter 650er) von Behnke Bootservice. (http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/)

Damit bekommst du wunderbar schöne glatte Finishs (ist das der Plural von "Finish"???) hin. Allerdings geht es auch ein wenig länger, bis das Epoxid trocken ist.

Aber du hast ja ein Köderkarussell und desshalb spielt es keine Rolle, wie lange es braucht um zu trocken...

Wenn´s noch Fragen gibt, einfach posten!


----------



## Terraxx (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So - 
Hi Leute!
Bin von der Prüfung gekommen...
Werd mich gleich mal daran machen, mein andern Wobbler (siehe Bild) weiter zu machen.
Den blauen werd ich morgen vom Steg aus testen (Die Schule liegt am Wasser), bin mal gespannt, evtl. mach ich mal ein Video davon


----------



## Hannes94 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pelznase 
Juhuuuuuuu^^:vik: und was hab ich gewonnen#c xD
terraxx 
da bin ich mal gspannt drauf^^


----------



## Terraxx (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> terraxx
> da bin ich mal gspannt drauf^^


Ja ich auch...
ähh. ich habe ja von nem Bild gesprochen... , das gibts morgen 
Ich geh jetzt schlafen.


----------



## stefano89 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Pelznase: du benutzt doch sicherlich Alutape zum Lurefoiling, oder was verleiht den Wobbs den tiefen Glanz? Wenn ja, welches Tape ( Hersteller ) benutzt du? Ich habe normales der Firma Tesa, was jedoch viel zu hart ist, um solche Strukturen wie die Kiemendeckel deines letzten Posts hinzubekommen. Oder schneidest du kleine Stücke für jede Ebene zurecht?
Greez Steffen


----------



## Pelznase (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Pelznase: _du benutzt doch sicherlich Alutape zum Lurefoiling, oder was verleiht den Wobbs den tiefen Glanz? _ja._
> 
> Wenn ja, welches Tape ( Hersteller ) benutzt du? _das, das es immer mal bei lidl gibt._
> 
> ...



5 z e i c h e n


----------



## Terraxx (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Joa. habs geschafft  Jetzt kann ich auch die Wobbler mal testen usw.
Das Video habe ich nicht gedreht, war viel zu aufgeregt vorher |bigeyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute,

was neues von mir. Diesmal komplett mit Sprühlack und dem altbewährten Kartoffelnetz gemacht. Das Holz ist Linde, Länge 17 cm, beschwert mit 9 gramm. 

Der Rücken ist schwarz, was man aber auf dem Foto nicht so gut sieht. In der Wanne macht er einen sehr schönen Eindruck mit der altbewährten Mischaktion aus Wobbeln und Flanken.


----------



## bild (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlemeise 

Geiler Wobbler der Netzeffekt sieht sehr gut aus =P.


----------



## Terraxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was neues von mir. Diesmal komplett mit Sprühlack und dem altbewährten Kartoffelnetz gemacht. Das Holz ist Linde, Länge 17 cm, beschwert mit 9 gramm.
> 
> ...


Mit airbrush oder wie benutzt man dann das Kartoffelnetz?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Mit airbrush oder wie benutzt man dann das Kartoffelnetz?




Das Netz um den Körper legen, unten mit Wäscheklammern fixieren und dann vorsichtig dosiert sprühen. Bei mir hat es auch etwas gedauert, bis ich es raus hatte. Nun klappt es aber gut.
Ach ja, ich sprühe mit Dosen, nix Airbrush


----------



## Pelznase (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gut, dass du noch gesagt hast, dass es dose ist. man könnte ja fast meinen, du benutzt airbrush!;P

mir ist die schaufel zu lang, unnötig lang, sonst ok, ist ja auch eine recht dankbare form.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> mir ist die schaufel zu lang, unnötig lang, sonst ok, ist ja auch eine recht dankbare form.




Nun, mit der Schaufel läuft er halt gut...
Warum also mit einer kürzeren experimentieren???

Aber du hast recht. Die Form ist gigantisch! Wäre sie nur auf meinem Mist gewachsen...:q

Im Unterschied zu deiner Schablone sind die Seiten sehr deutlich abgeflacht, an der Höhe habe ich nichts geändert.


----------



## Pelznase (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mach die auch nur noch mit flachen flanken und sehr schmal...

ja, der wobbler läuft so bestimmt, aber mit gekürzter schaufel würde er aber auch laufen. ich finde halt, dass ein zu grosse schaufel druck macht, der nicht sein muss. das ist einfach verschwendete energie. 

so eine schaufel sieht ungekommt aus. schau dir mal die erstlinge hier im thread an. alle haben angst, ihre teilchen könnten nicht laufen und machen deshalb übergrosse schaufeln. manchmal sogar so gross, dass sie dann nimma laufen. gelungene wobbler sind für mich halt solche, die durchs wasser gleiten, ohne an der rute zu "reissen", aber trotzdem eine tolle aktion haben. das gilt bei flachläufern mehr als bei tiefläufern.


----------



## Terraxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> mach die auch nur noch mit flachen flanken und sehr schmal...
> 
> ja, der wobbler läuft so bestimmt, aber mit gekürzter schaufel würde er aber auch laufen. ich finde halt, dass ein zu grosse schaufel druck macht, der nicht sein muss. das ist einfach verschwendete energie.
> 
> so eine schaufel sieht ungekommt aus. schau dir mal die erstlinge hier im thread an. alle haben angst, ihre teilchen könnten nicht laufen und machen deshalb übergrosse schaufeln. manchmal sogar so gross, dass sie dann nimma laufen. gelungene wobbler sind für mich halt solche, die durchs wasser gleiten, ohne an der rute zu "reissen", aber trotzdem eine tolle aktion haben. das gilt bei flachläufern mehr als bei tiefläufern.



*schäm* mein nächster präsentierter Wobb wird so sein, wie du beschrieben hast xD.


----------



## Terraxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das Netz um den Körper legen, unten mit Wäscheklammern fixieren und dann vorsichtig dosiert sprühen. Bei mir hat es auch etwas gedauert, bis ich es raus hatte. Nun klappt es aber gut.
> Ach ja, ich sprühe mit Dosen, nix Airbrush



Was sind das denn für Dosen?
Und wo beziehst du die her (Link?)?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Dosen?
> Und wo beziehst du die her (Link?)?




Ganz normaler Sprühlack aus dem Baumarkt. Ist aber mit ca. 6 Euro für eine Dose ein nicht gerade preiswertes Vergnügen. 
Falls du das testen willst, musst du aber aufpassen. Meine Dosenfarben reagieren mit dem Epoxid und werden regelrecht angelöst. Ein rot-weißer Wobbler wird dann schonmal rosarot.
Außerdem kann es passieren, dass das Epoxid sehr ungleichmäßig verläuft und der Wobbler hernach aussieht wie ein gerupftes Hühnchen.

Dem ganzen wirke ich entgegen, indem ich den Wobbler nach dem Farbauftrag mit mindestens 3 Schichten Sprühklarlack überziehe. Dann reagiert auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...auf meine Jerks/Wobbler kommt nur

MOLOTOW Premium
400ml 3,70 €
z.B. hier:
http://www.overkillshop.com/de/product_info/info/66/

#h

Bobster


----------



## Terraxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...auf meine Jerks/Wobbler kommt nur
> 
> MOLOTOW Premium
> 400ml 3,70 €
> ...




cool, werd ich mir mal zulegen, wenn ich wieder Geld habe, muss aber erstmal die restlichen 90€ bezahlen, damit ich angeln gehen kann


----------



## Pelznase (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

teraxx, so hat jeder mal angefangen. wenn du solche langnasen nicht dein ganzes wobblerbauleben machst, ist es ja ok.


----------



## holle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...auf meine Jerks/Wobbler kommt nur
> 
> MOLOTOW Premium
> 400ml 3,70 €
> ...




hab auch noch einige molotow-, montana-, mtn-hardcore- und bomber- bottles aus den eigenbau-anfangszeiten hier rumstehen. 

*aber vooooorsicht!* die dingers haben einiges an lösungsmittel intus. bei holz gehts mal noch so (bei ausreichend langen trocknungszeiten), aber bei gegossenen rohlingen reagiert die farbe mit dem resin und egal wie lang man die dingers zum trocknen hängt, irgendwann blubberts unter dem epox und der epoxpanzer schält sich von allein vom jerk oder wobbler.


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@holle
Danke für den Tipp bei gegossenen Wobblern.


Da ich persönlich aber nur mit Holz arbeite und 
aus persönlichen- wie auch zeitlichen Gründen
ausreichend "Abstand" zu meiner Bastelei habe,
hängt so ein Rohling schon 'mal einige Tage
und hat genügend Zeit zum austrocknen.

Also nehmt Euch Zeit und versucht nicht einen
Wobbler in 5 Stunden komplett fertig zu bekommen |supergri

Bobster


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So sehe ich es auch, auf mich warten schon 2 Wobbler (grundiert) seit etwa 2 Wochen auf die Bemalung. Ich bastle halt, da es mir Spass macht und desshalb können schon mal längere Pausen drin sein, wenn ich mal gerade keine Lust habe, oder sonst viel um die Ohren. #c


----------



## Hannes94 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> hab auch noch einige molotow-, montana-, mtn-hardcore- und bomber- bottles aus den eigenbau-anfangszeiten hier rumstehen.


   Die Cans nehme ich eigentlich für was anderes  |uhoh: XD 
*kein Kommenar xD

mit den löösungsmitteln hast recht! #6


----------



## holle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kleiner hauswandbeschmierer (verzierer?) wa? :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> kleiner hauswandbeschmierer (verzierer?) wa? :q



Ach dafür kann man die Dinger auch nehmen???|kopfkrat

Bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken!

:vik:


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die dinger  sind eigens dafür gemacht  
Holle Damit werden nur die oberflächn Versigelt xD 
 am montag kommt endlih kompressor mit airbrush DD


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...Kompressor !!.... mit eventuell 90 dB :q


Bobster


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...Kompressor !!.... mit eventuell 90 dB :q
> 
> 
> Bobster


  Genau :vik: xD  
ne spass der ist genau für die pistole^^ hat zumindest die nette frau  im laden gesagt ^^


----------



## Terraxx (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch, auf mich warten schon 2 Wobbler (grundiert) seit etwa 2 Wochen auf die Bemalung. Ich bastle halt, da es mir Spass macht und desshalb können schon mal längere Pausen drin sein, wenn ich mal gerade keine Lust habe, oder sonst viel um die Ohren. #c



Bei mir ists genau so!
Ich warte auch schon lange auf mein Abachi, hoffe mal, das kommt noch an


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Bei mir ists genau so!
> Ich warte auch schon lange auf mein Abachi, hoffe mal, das kommt noch an




Du hast das bestellt?
Na dann drücke beide Daumen, dass die weiche Sorte kommt. Die raspelt sich beinahe wie Balsa, die harte hingegen....
Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Zumindest für den Handbetrieb |supergri!


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

"Zumindest für den Handbetrieb"

na na na!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> "Zumindest für den Handbetrieb"
> 
> na na na!!!




Bondex, du hast ja ferkelhafte Gedanken...
:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Man darf dass nicht immer ferklehaft sehen...

Oft passiert es unbewusst, dass jemand eine Aussage macht, die in den Augen der Anderen etwas ferkelhaft erscheint. Bondex meinte sicherlich, dass man sich die Arbeit nicht unnötig mit der Hand schwermachen sollte. Da gibt es eigens dafür gebaute Maschinen die es schneller und leichter machen...|supergri

(Stimmts Bondex?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!:vik


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Oft passiert es unbewusst, dass jemand eine Aussage macht, die in den Augen der Anderen etwas ferkelhaft erscheint. Bondex meinte sicherlich, dass man sich die Arbeit nicht unnötig mit der Hand schwermachen sollte. Da gibt es eigens dafür gebaute Maschinen die es schneller und leichter machen...|supergri




Adler, du bist noch ferkelhafter als Bondex!!!
:vik:


----------



## Terraxx (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

LoL!
Ja der Typ meinte, es wäre ein weiches Abachi, habe mich schon umgeschaut, Abachi ist ja so fast unbezahlbar, 1 Meter um die 10€


----------



## Ollek (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> LoL!
> Ja der Typ meinte, es wäre ein weiches Abachi, habe mich schon umgeschaut, Abachi ist ja so fast unbezahlbar, 1 Meter um die 10€



|bigeyes Dann hab ich die Kanthölzer ja fürn Appel und n Ei bekommen und hab nun Abachi für 200€ Tacken. 

Man ich komm nich dazu mal wieder nen Wobbler zu bauen...

:k Aber bald werd ich sie CNC Fräsen...


----------



## Bobster (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Terraxx

Gibt es denn keinen Holzhandel bei Dir in der Gegend ?

Ich habe für eine "krumm" geredete Abachi-Sauna-Latte, 220cm,
gerade mal 6,00 € bei uns bezahlt.

Die kannst Du Dir auch unter den Arm klemmen und mit der
U-Bahn nach Hause fahren....:q

Bobster


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex meinte sicherlich, dass man sich die Arbeit nicht unnötig mit der Hand schwermachen sollte. Da gibt es eigens dafür gebaute Maschinen die es schneller und leichter machen...


Mit Maschinen??!!! Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus!!


----------



## Terraxx (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bobster schrieb:


> @Terraxx
> 
> Gibt es denn keinen Holzhandel bei Dir in der Gegend ?
> 
> ...




Wo kriegt man denn so (große) , nicht so harte |supergri Saunalatten?


----------



## Hannes94 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Juhuuuuuu!!! endlich B day^^ aber airbrush ist immernochnicht da .... Plödes versandhaus xD


----------



## Siermann (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe ,als ich angefangen habe mit dem wobblerbau damals mit ganz normaler ausenfasatenfarbe bemahlt und dan lackiert hat auch geklappt ,aber seit dem wir airbrush verwenden siehts natürlich 10mal besser aus
mfg tim


----------



## King Wetzel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Herzlichen glückwunsch zum B day |birthday:|laola:und viel fisch im nächstem jahr#a


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Mit Maschinen??!!! Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus!!



Soviel dazu:





Ollek schrieb:


> Aber bald werd ich sie CNC Fräsen...



:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Herzlichen glückwunsch zum B day |birthday:|laola:und viel fisch im nächstem jahr#a


Schließe mich an: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Baut denn keiner mehr Wobbler? - Seid ihr gerade auch so auf dem "Wobbler-Bau-Pause-Tripp" wie ich?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Baut denn keiner mehr Wobbler?




Bei mir wartet gerade einer auf die Bemalung. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich heute nach der Arbeit mal aufraffen...
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei mir wartet gerade einer auf die Bemalung. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich heute nach der Arbeit mal aufraffen...
> #h



Bin mal gespannt, mal wieder Bilder zu sehen...


----------



## Hannes94 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke leute 

 also ich hab in moment auch wenig zeit ... wegen schule, moped usw ... ^^


----------



## discobarsch (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,

hab mal ne generelle frage: welche ösen benutzt ihr für selbstgebaute wobbler/jerks?
und wie befestigt ihr die sicher im holz?
mit sicherheit wurde das hier schon tausendmal erwähnt und gefragt aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal aktuell was dazu sagen!
nehmt ihr normale (baumarkt-) übliche schraubösen?
hab angst das dir mir ausreissen/ausbrechen!

danke im vorraus

p.s.: ihr baut hier echt geile teile!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

baumarktösen kannst du nehmen, allerdings sind die meist verzinkt. Rost ist irgendwann vorprogrammiert.
Ansonsten Edelstahlösen, aber die sind in good old germany kaum zu bekommen, schau mal bei lureparts.nl

Du kannst auch einen steifen Edelstahldraht, etwa in 1mm nehmen, und den durch Zusammenzwirbeln zu einer Art Schrauböse umfunktionieren.

Dass die Ösen ausreißen, brauchst du nicht zu befürchten. Am besten bohrst du mit einem ganz feinen Holz- oder Metallbohrer vor und senkst das Loch dann mit einem 3er - 6er Bohrer ein paar Milimeter an. Dann das ganze mit 2k-Epoxid füllen, Schraube reindrehen und fertig. Da fehlt sich nichts, das bringt kein Fisch mehr auseinander.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

P.S.: Habe heute mal einen ganz interessanten Test gemacht. Da die Wanne eh schon voll war, dachte ich mir, ich könnte doch mal alle Wobbs der letzten Zeit nochmal schwimmen lassen, so im direkten Vergleich sozusagen. Viele Wobbler waren in etwa nach der megageilen Flachläuferschablone auf Pelznases HP gebaut, einige auch ein wenig anders. 

Entscheidend ist aber, dass ich mir beim Bau eines jeden Wobblers notiert habe, wie ich ausgebleit habe - und was da im direkten Vergleich rausbekam, hat mich doch überrascht. 

ich habe alle Wobbler an genau 2 Stellen ausgebleit.
Diejenigen, die 2/3 des Bleies vorne hatten und 1/3 weiter hinten, zeigten einen sehr ausladenden Lauf mit großen Ausschlägen, sowohl beim Wobbeln und Flanken.
Im Vergleich erbrachte der Schwimmvergleich bei den Wobbs mit einer vorne 1/3, hinten 2/3 Bebleiung deutlich weniger intensive Ausschläge sowie schnellere und "gedrungenere" Bewegungen.

Seltsam ist dies deswegen, da bei Nordin der Sachverhalt mit der Stelle der Bebleiung genau andersherum erläutert wird. 
#c
Ich habe aber heute schon einige Wobbs getestet und das Ergebnis war immer wie oben beschrieben.
Auf jeden Fall gefällt mit der engere und nicht so intensive Lauf wesentlich besser, da er irgendwie "fischähnlicher" wirkt.

Ich hoffe, das bischen Theorie hat jetzt jemand interessiert.
:q


----------



## west1 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Baut denn keiner mehr Wobbler? - Seid ihr gerade auch so auf dem "Wobbler-Bau-Pause-Tripp" wie ich?


Doch ich bau!
Im Keller liegen 2 Rohlinge noch ohne Ösen und die 5 warten auf Farbe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Doch ich bau!
> Im Keller liegen 2 Rohlinge noch ohne Ösen und die 5 warten auf Farbe.




Wenn ich jetzt gerade die schönen Aludingers sehe:
Wenn man prägt, *bevor* man die Folie aufbringt - verschwindet die Prägung durch das Glattstreichen der Folie nicht wieder?


----------



## diemai (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Da ich meine Wobs immer vorm anmalen in der Badewanne austrimme, kann ich deine Erkenntnisse gut nachvollziehen ,..........die Positionen der Trimmgewichte haben ganz schön Einfluß auf den Lauf !

Arbeite zur Zeit auch noch an einigen Konstruktionen , wo das Blei hinter der Mitte der Körperlänge liegt , ohne das die Aktion darunter leidet(wie das sonst meistens bei solcher Konfiguration der Fall ist) . 

Ziel ist , das sich der Wobbler dadurch weiter werfen läßt(hoffe ich zumindestens), aber nicht schwanzlastig aufschwimmt .

Das erreiche ich dadurch , das ich den hinteren Teil voluminöser gestallte , so das er mehr Auftrieb hat und demzufolge auch mehr Ballast vertragen kann........und  das Ganze soll dann ja auch noch fischähnlich aussehen !

Meine Ausblei-Tests in der Wanne verliefen vielversprechend , die Wobs haben eine Aktion irgendwie gemischt zwischen "Rapala Original" und "Grandma" , über die Wurfeigenschaften kann ich wohl erst ab Mai 'was sagen .

Muß die Teile jetzt noch lackieren , bin aber leider nicht der Schnellste.....!

Anbei Bilder der Rohlings-Fertigung , gedrechselte Rohlinge , bei denen die Flanken nach vorne spitzer zulaufend gefräst wurden , auf diese Weise erhalten die Köder hinten mehr Auftrieb .
Fertigen läßt sich das Ganze einigermaßen präzise , habe ja gottseidank 'ne Drechselbank und 'ne Hobby-Fräsmaschine .

                                   Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## diemai (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.....und die fertigen Rohlinge :


                        Gruß#h diemai


----------



## Hannes94 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

West1 super teile  gefallen mir sehr!
Diemai die sehen echt klasse aus ! die formen fetzen richtig


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das bischen Theorie hat jetzt jemand interessiert.



Ich finde das höchstinteressant. Wirklich. Bei den kleinen Forellenwobblern von 4 bis 6cm aus Styrodur ist das noch nicht so wichtig, dass man auf zehnstel Gramm die genaue Menge an der exakt austarierten Stelle anbringt. Aber bei den etwas Größeren kann ich das voll nachvollziehen und finde es auch wichtig, dass man sich mit solchen Fragen beschäftigt. Wenn der Wobbler nicht läuft, bingt einem die tollste Airbrush-Bemalung nichts...meisten jedenfalls.

@All: Nette Wobber(rohlinge), die ihr da gebaut habt!


----------



## Terraxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Plexiglas 2 mm ist angekommen 
Groß wie ein Din A4 Blatt und weniger als 5€, geht doch oder?
Jetzt müsste nur nochmal das Holz ankomemn und das Blei müsst' ich mal langsam bezahlen und dann kanns bald losgehen 

Edit: Geile Teile baut ihr da, ich will auch wieder bauen  Mir fehlt nur etwas die Zeit aber vor allem das nötige Material -.-

Edit: Mein letzter Wobb, schwimmt etwas wie ein krankes Fischchen, Schaufel ist etwas groß, ich weiß, aber sein Idol hatte auch sone große Schaufel


----------



## west1 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt gerade die schönen Aludingers sehe:
> Wenn man prägt, *bevor* man die Folie aufbringt - verschwindet die Prägung durch das Glattstreichen der Folie nicht wieder?


    Bei mir währe von der vorher angebrachten Prägung nicht mehr viel zusehen, deshalb präge ich nach dem glattstreichen. #c 
Geht ganz gut so.
  Dem Fisch, falls sich einer für die Wobbs interessiert wirds wohl auch egal sein ob vorher oder nachher geprägt wird. |kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> .....und die fertigen Rohlinge
> 
> 
> > Hallo Demai!
> ...


----------



## diemai (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Kommt heute das erste Epoxy 'drauf , bemalen ist fertig !

Das Gewicht(6 Gramm Bleiolive , plattgehämmert) sitzt bei allen Ködern genau zwischen der Bauchöse und dem Übergang der flachen Flanken zum runden Schwanz , beim Badewannentest schwammnen sie so noch waagerecht auf und liefen , wie oben beschrieben .

Hoffentlich haut das mit den angepeilten , guten Wurfeigenschaften auch noch hin !

                               Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,
wollte mir mal selber einen jerk-bait bauen.
holz hab ich (ca. 18mm starke hartholzleiste).
hat jemand vielleicht eine form bzw. vorlage die ich dann entsprechend ähnlich aussägen würde, damit das teil dann auch "jerkt" also so jerk-mässig seitlich ausbricht???
sollte relativ einfach nachzumachen sein, steck halt noch in den kinderschuhen!

für hilfe wär ich dankbar,
gruss,
d.barsch


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hat jemand vielleicht eine form bzw. vorlage die ich dann entsprechend ähnlich aussägen würde, damit das teil dann auch "jerkt" also so jerk-mässig seitlich ausbricht???




Guckst du mal hier:
http://www.lurebuilding.nl/

da gibts massig Formen, Hauptsache, man ist des Englischen mächtig.


----------



## Hannes94 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch
 versuche es doch mal mit einem salmo slider oder nem ace fat flipper in 9-13 cm  ohne die kimen  was ist das denn für holz??? das wird später wichtig fürs ausbleien


----------



## don rhabano (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab dir ja schon was geschickt discobarsch .

Mein aktuelles Projekt sind diverse Köder für den Urlaub in Ägypten meines Kumpels....ein Popper Rohling ist heute bereits fertig geworden. Einen Jerkbait in Nemooptik ist auch schon in Arbeit...habt ihr noch Tipps was auf die Fische des Riffs gut läuft (eig. nur auf die kleineren vom Strand aus) ??? Ich nehme auf jedenfall sehr lange Schraubösen aus 1,5mm Edelstahldraht, dass auch alles hält!


Danke im voraus,
Don


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

relativ schweres holz.
hab ich vom sperrmühl eingesammelt!
ziemlich robust, ist auch nicht ganz einfach zu schleifen aber ich dachte dann ist das teil wenigstens stabil und die hakenösen halten anständig!
da das so schwer ist brauch ich auch nicht alzuviel zusätzichliches blei, das waren jedenfalls meine gedanken dabei!
oder lieg hier völlig falsch?


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano
dein Kumpel sollte viele köder mitnehmen  ich habe gehört die raubfische dort(vor allem Nilbarsche)sezen den ködern ganz schön zu
aber ansonsten sieht der rohling sehr gut aus! 
Werde morgen anfangen meine vertigen Jerkbaits zu  besprühen (per air-brush)+(sind eine nachbildung eines Salmo Slider ,sehen jetzt schon nen salmo zum verwechseln ähnlich!)
mfg tim


----------



## don rhabano (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es geht um Salzwasserfische (Strand,Meer,Riff) ,also kein Nilbarsch . Dicke Epoxierung und Stahlvorfach sind trotzdem Pflicht. Es sind Fische wie Barrakudas oder Goldmakrelen vorhanden muhahaha


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> da das so schwer ist brauch ich auch nicht alzuviel zusätzichliches blei, das waren jedenfalls meine gedanken dabei!
> oder lieg hier völlig falsch?



Nun ja, wenn das Holz schon sehr schwer ist, hast du beim Ausbleien halt nicht mehr so viel Spielraum. Auch die Bewegungen werden durch das Eigengewicht gehemmt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Blei nur dafür gebraucht wird, dass der Köder richtig rum im Wasser liegt.
Aber lass dich nicht beunruhigen und bau deinen Jerk, die meisten nutzen für Hechtjerks wohl ebenfalls schwere Hölzer wie Buche oder Eiche.
Also ran an die Werkbank!
:m


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn das Holz schon sehr schwer ist, hast du beim Ausbleien halt nicht mehr so viel Spielraum. Auch die Bewegungen werden durch das Eigengewicht gehemmt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Blei nur dafür gebraucht wird, dass der Köder richtig rum im Wasser liegt.
> Aber lass dich nicht beunruhigen und bau deinen Jerk, die meisten nutzen für Hechtjerks wohl ebenfalls schwere Hölzer wie Buche oder Eiche.
> Also ran an die Werkbank!
> :m


 
na dann bin ich ja beruhigt!!! :g

werd meine fortschritte auch hier posten dann haben alle was davon |wavey:

p.s. wie versiegelt ihr das holz vor dem lackieren?
mit epoxi? oder eine art porenfüller? oder einfach mehrere schichten klarlack und dann hinterher epoxi?


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar bunten Bonbons gezimmert. Ich beginne mal mit der klassischen "Tricolore" :m


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch mehr butes Zeúg diesmal sogar mit Streifen, Die Wobbler sind twa 5cm lang


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch ein paar bunte "Tieger" :g


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch ein paar verschiedene Farben, die in meinem Hinr rumspukten und da einfach raus wollten |supergri


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Diese sehr kleinen Dinger, von vielleicht 1-1,5cm, habe ich "Powerbaitwobbler" getauft weil sie ideal zum Schleppen mit Sbirullino geeignet sind und von der Größe her einem Klumpen Bait sehr nahe kommen. Natürlich ist die Bewegung eine andere. Die zappeln richtig gut schon bei sehr langsamen Zug und steigen zur Oberfläche bei Pausen. Um sie auf Tiefe zu bringen würde sich ein sinkender Sbiro eignen, ansonsten laufen sie etwa 50cm tief :vik:


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier nochmal alle zusammen. Als nächstes habe ich wieder natürliche Farben geplant. Barschdekor und Bachforellen in Größe 6cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne dinger und nicht gerade wenig!!
mfg tim


----------



## Terraxx (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist schon der Hammer O.i
Sehen wirklich sehr gut aus!


----------



## Fisher (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

ein klein wenig war auch ich fleißig;-)

Alle aus Styrodur.

Gruß Fisher


----------



## Terraxx (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Fisher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein klein wenig war auch ich fleißig;-)
> 
> ...



cool, die sehen lustig aus 

Der Barsch gefältt mir


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für das Lob, aber daran habe ich auch 3 Wochen gebaut. Darum war ich auch so selten hier in letzter Zeit.

@Fisher
Tolle Dinger! wie groß Sind Deine größten Wobbler? Welches Epoxy hast Du benutzt und wie hast Du es aufgetragen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Siermann schrieb:


> Sehr schöne dinger und nicht gerade wenig!!
> mfg tim




Sag Bondex, bist du arbeitslos geworden?
Das sind ja Massen!


----------



## diemai (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex

Mir gefallen die Streifenmuster am Besten , sind schon schöne Teile dabei !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob, aber daran habe ich auch 3 Wochen gebaut. Darum war ich auch so selten hier in letzter Zeit.



Ohh Mann. In 3 Wochen habe ich nie mehr als 1-2 Wobbler gebaut! Ich glaube ich biete dir mal eine Stelle als Wobblerbauer an. Dann muss ich mir keine Teuren Maschinen kaufen, die ehh langsamer und unschöner als du arbeiten würden....|rolleyes



Super Wobbler. Mir gefällt einer besser als der Andere!!!#6


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke sehr für das Lob  Die nächsten habe ich auch schon fast fertig  
Nebenbei habe ich ja auch noch andere Dinge zu tun: Malen Fliegenbinden und natürlich Angeln!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie es manche Leute auf die Reihe kriegen, so viele Sachen und das noch so gut, auf einmal zu machen. - Super!#6


----------



## discobarsch (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich hier einige gute tips von euch gekriegt hab, hab ich heute mal meinen ersten jerk angefangen!
vielen dank an DON RHABAN für die schablone und besonderes dank auch an die kolegen bei mir von arbeit aus der werkstatt die mich in die bandsäge und den bandschleifer eingewiesen haben! :vik:

1. vorlage, schablone, romaterial
2. ausgesägter rohling mit debrochenen kanten
3. rohling draufsicht
4. rohling mit bohrungen und ösenvorbereitung (mit kontern)
5. probemontage

...fortsetzung folgt |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch: Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!

PS: Schau, dass der Körper wirklich genau symetrisch ist. Bei der Höhe an Köder, neigt er gerne zum umkippen, wenn eine Seite einen anderen Schwerpunkut aufweist oder noch mehr Material an den Kanten hat. - Darauf würde ich nochmal ein großes Augenmerk legen.


----------



## discobarsch (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@adlerauge: was meinst du mit umkippen? das er schief im wasser steht? ich hatte gehofft das das gerade bei jerkbaits nicht ganz so wichtig ist da man die ja eh nur schlägt und dann können die ja ruhig "schief" laufen.

bin für jede art von anregung zu meinem 1. jerk offen!


----------



## Hannes94 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

disco barsch der jerk siht nicht schlecht aus 
mit den ösen finde ich´s etwas seltsam , versuche doch mal so einer form  die laufen gut, und sind recht einfach zu bauen


----------



## discobarsch (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> disco barsch der jerk siht nicht schlecht aus
> mit den ösen finde ich´s etwas seltsam , versuche doch mal so einer form  die laufen gut, und sind recht einfach zu bauen


 
wie meinst du: seltsam?
vielleicht sieht mans auch schlecht. das sind va-splinte, der eine wird wie eine lange schlaufe gebogen und der andere kontert das ganze. in die schlaufe setz ich dann einen sprenring als eigentliche öse (noch nicht auf dem bild).
auf den nächsten bildern sieht mans bestimmt besser!

die vorlage die du geschickt hast: ich denke mal die aussparung vor der bauchöse ist die stelle fürs blei???


----------



## don rhabano (20. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Erstmal schöner Rohling @ discobarsch #6
Was das Drahtsystem genau bringen soll weiß ich nicht?! Nimm das nächste mal Edelstahlschraubösen oder selbst gedrehte aus Draht . Macht weniger Arbeit und hält jeden Fisch. 

Bei diesem Jerkbait kann man nicht viel falsch machen ,was die Symetrie angeht, da er zu einen nur schwach abgerundete Kanten hat und zum anderen aus einem Brett gesägt ist .

Zur Bebleiung: 
Ich baue diese Jerkbaits (schablonen) immer aus Kiefer und nehme für einen Jb dieser Größe (so 10-14cm) immer so um die 10g Blei, was immer ausreicht, um ihn zum sinken zu bringen. Z.b. das Modell "Nemo" sinkt in der "DinA4ausdruckgröße" mit 10g Blei (+epoxy etc.) wunderbar langsam ab.
Ich würde in deinen Rohling ganz einfach 6-8g reinhauen, da das Holz ja ein schweres zu sein scheint. 

Don


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ich würde in deinen Rohling ganz einfach 6-8g reinhauen, da das Holz ja ein schweres zu sein scheint.




Wobei der Rohling von der Farbe und Maserung doch gewaltig nach Abachi aussieht. Da müsste ich mich schon sehr täuschen. Wenn es so sein sollte, vergiß die 8 gramm und plan lieber das 2-3 fache ein.
Zu dem "gerade im Wasser stehen". Bin nicht so der reine Jerker, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass dies DAS absolute Auschlusskriterium für Jerks darstellt. Glaube nicht, dass ein "krummer Hund" wie gewünscht läuft.


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Zitat
Bondex: Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie es manche Leute auf die Reihe kriegen, so viele Sachen und das noch so gut, auf einmal zu machen. - Super!

Ganz einfach:
1. Sich die Zeit nehmen
2. schnell arbeiten 

Hier nun meine neuen "natürlichen" Kreationen


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch was barschartiges


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier noch 2 aus der metallic-Serie und den rest der Collection |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen Bondex!

Da ist deine Armada ja noch ganz schön angewachsen!
Aber warum machst du deine Signatur immer so riesig groß?
Gerade bei der Metallicserie macht sich das nicht so gut, finde ich.

Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, ist mir nur so aufgefallen...


----------



## diemai (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

HiHiHiHi , wahrscheinlich ist die Signatur garnicht so groß , sondern die Wobbler eher klein..........denke ich ????;+;+

@ Bondex 

Da warst du ja wirklich wieder fleißig....mir gefallen die im Naturlook und die Gestreiften am Besten ............verangelst du die alle oder gibt du sie auch an Freunde , Kumpels , usw.........sind ja wirklich Unmengen , die du da 'raushaust#6 !

                              Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber warum machst du deine Signatur immer so riesig groß?

HiHiHiHi , wahrscheinlich ist die Signatur garnicht so groß , sondern die Wobbler eher klein..........denke ich ????

genauso ist es... der Stift ist zwar in Fineliner, und dennoch hat er eine gewisse Strichstärke die der Schriftpropoertionen geachtet eine gewisse Letternhöhe nicht unterschreiten sollte 
Ja natürlich fische ich die nicht alle selber. Ich baue die Teile ebenso für meine zahlreichen Fans


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bondex: Die Worte, die jetzt folgen werden, kennst du sicherlich schon: Ganz großes Lob. Die Teile gefallen mir sehr! - Mach weiter so!


----------



## diemai (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So habe meine Experimente endlich fertig , hoffentlich funzen die auch so , wie ich mir's gedacht habe ?

Hatte die Rohlinge hier ja schon gezeigt , der Sinn dieser Konstruktion ist , im hinteren Teil etwas mehr Volumen(Auftrieb) zu erreichen , damit das Trimmgewicht weiter hinten sitzen kann und damit ein besseres Wurfverhalten begünstigt , am meisten stinkt mir das nämlich bei vielen Wobbler-Modellen , das die sich nicht so weit werfen lassen , und Blinker wiederrum bleiben in flacheren Gewässern immer gut hängen|gr: !

Das Gewicht(6 gr.) sitzt bei allen genau zwischen der Bauchöse und dem Übergang der flachen Flanken zum runden Hinterteil , also noch etwas hinter der Körpermitte .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier noch 'mal das Gleiche in Jerk.......natürlich sind die vorne und hinten horizontal sinkend ausgebleit !


                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

die sehen doch schonmal klasse aus. Ich hatte mal sowas Ähnliches als Dorschwobbler konstruiert um damit weit werfen zu können. Der ging auch ganz anständig allerdings habe ich die alle weggegeben und selber nie gefischt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> die sehen doch schonmal klasse




Kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Berichte auf jeden Fall, wie sie unter realen Bedingungen taugen, denn ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, mal einen "Demai-Weitwurfclon" zu konstruieren. :q


----------



## diemai (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen !

Leider muß ich noch bis zum 1. Mai warten(MeckPomm , Schl.-Hols.):.......in Hamburg ist die Schonzeit sogar erst am 16. Mai vorbei !

Hoffe auch sehr , das das mit dem Werfen hinhaut !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen !
> 
> Leider muß ich noch bis zum 1. Mai warten(MeckPomm , Schl.-Hols.):.......in Hamburg ist die Schonzeit sogar erst am 16. Mai vorbei !
> 
> ...



Dann drücken wir doch mal die Daumen 

Nie wieder bestell' ich im Internet meine Materialien 
Das Holz ist immernoch nicht da...werd mich lieber mal erkundigen wo ich sone Latten herkriege ;+


----------



## diemai (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terrax

Schau' 'mal im Holzhandel , frag' nach Abachiholz oder auch nach Saunalatten.....müssten die haben !

Du wolltest doch Abachi haben , oder???;+;+

                                     gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Nie wieder bestell' ich im Internet meine Materialien




Ja, da kann man schon mal auf die Nase fallen...
mein letztes Abachi aus dem Net entpuppte sich als Limba.
Aber ich habe ja noch ne andere Connection.

Was anderes noch: Kann mir jemand eine günstige und dennoch ansprechende Dekupiersäge empfehlen?


----------



## diemai (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So , habe die Letzten jetzt endlich fertig lackiert und montiert , jetzt kann ich mich endlich neuen Projekten widmen #6.

Habe die Dinger auf Anfrage zum Tausch gebaut , in meinen meist frequentierten Gewässer funzen solche Teile nich' so !


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Terrax
> 
> Schau' 'mal im Holzhandel , frag' nach Abachiholz oder auch nach Saunalatten.....müssten die haben !
> 
> ...



jopp wollt' ich
Ja ich werd mir das nächste mal mehr zeit dafür nehmen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Hast ja mal wieder schöne Wobbler fabriziert!


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

diemai
jau das sind echt krasse Popper mit wirklich schöner sorgfältiger Bemalung. Respekt!
Was haben diese Schaufeln an der Seite zu bedeuten? Sind das alte Löffel?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> diemai
> jau das sind echt krasse Popper mit wirklich schöner sorgfältiger Bemalung. Respekt!
> Was haben diese Schaufeln an der Seite zu bedeuten? Sind das alte Löffel?



Wenn ich das durch hinsehen und versuchen zu verstehen richtig interpretiert habe, kalppen die eng anliegenden "Löffel" unter Gegenstrom von Wasser auf und bilden quasi einen Schirm vor dem Wobbler auf. Vielleicht verlieht ihm das Bewegung, wie es eine Schaufel tut. ;+


----------



## Pelznase (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und ihr nennt euch köderbauer? ist schon etwas traurig...


----------



## holle (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mensch jungs!:c

das sind sogenannte crawler. die kraulen arschwackelnd und von einer auf die andere seite kippend durch die wasseroberfläche.


----------



## holle (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kuckst du da


----------



## diemai (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank nochmals...|supergri!

HiHiHi , Holle hat euch ja schon auf die Spur gebracht , ......!

Die mit den Flügeln heißen "Crawler" , die mit der breiten Schaufel glaub'ich "Creeper" .

Die bekanntesten kommerziellen Vertreteter diese Zunft sind der "Crazy Crawler" von Heddon und der "Jitterbug" , glaube , der ist von Arbogast . 
Beide in USA schon vor Jahrzehnten für Schwarzbarsch entwickelt ,..... gibt's aber mittlererweile dort auch in großen Muskie-Ausführungen(siehe Holle's Video-Link) 

Die Schaufeln der Creeper sind gekauft , die Flügel und Scharniere der Crawler habe ich selbst aus V2A-Blech gebaut , in Amerika gibt's aber auch sowas fertig zu kaufen .

Solche Köder sollen ins Wasser gefallene Vögel imitieren und machen dermaßen Lärm , das man das an stillen Tagen auch schon bei Einholbeginn hören kann , so'ne Art dumpfes Gluck-Gluck-Gluck-Gluck............. !

Ich habe auf solche Teile aber kaum was gefangen bisjetzt , das liegt aber nicht an den Ködern , sondern an den Gewässern , die ich meistens befische.......wo viel Bootsverkehr ist , funzen Oberflächenköder nicht so gut.......aber an stillen Weihern oder Flüsschen mit viel Seerosen 'drauf sieht die Sache dann schon anders aus .

                     Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## discobarsch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*




discobarsch schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich hier einige gute tips von euch gekriegt hab, hab ich heute mal meinen ersten jerk angefangen!
> vielen dank an DON RHABAN für die schablone und besonderes dank auch an die kolegen bei mir von arbeit aus der werkstatt die mich in die bandsäge und den bandschleifer eingewiesen haben! :vik:
> 
> ...


 

nach einiger zeit bin ich jetzt endlich mit meinem jerkbait weitergekommen.
hab jetzt 2 schichten weissen lack als grundierung aufgetragen und dann heute morgen noch vor der arbeit mal probiert ob das ding auch läuft: :vik: #6  :k

ABSOLUT SPITZE!!!!

läuft genau wie ein gekaufter jerk und lässt sich auch super werfen! sogar beim einfachen, schnellen einholen schlägt der köder von einer zur anderen seite! ich bin total begeistert, vor allem weill das ding wirklich einfach zu bauen war!

wiegt jetzt mit blei, ösen und haken 34g.
als ösen hab ich übrigens sprengringe benutzt die an einem va-draht wie eine schrauböse im jerk befestigt wurden (mit epoxi eingeklebt).

ich poste nochmal wenn die lackierung fertig ist


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch: Der sieht doch schon super aus. Mal ne Frage: Hast du direkt auf das Holz die 2 Schicken Weißen Lack aufgetragen, oder mit Epoxy grundiert?


----------



## discobarsch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3:
hab erst eine gute schicht 2 komponenten epoxidharz drauf gepackt, angeschliffen und dann 2x weiss lackiert.

wie macht ihr das denn?
packt ihr zum schluss auch nochmal epoxi drauf?
oder nur mehrere schichten klarlack?#c


----------



## diemai (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Je mehr Epoxy , desto besser , denke ich .

                                      Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ discobarsch
> 
> Je mehr Epoxy , desto besser , denke ich .
> 
> Gruß , diemai|wavey:


 
also
-holz
-epoxid
-farbiger lack
-klarlack (wieviele schichten?)
-epoxid
oder wie meinst du?

was für epoxid nehmt ihr denn?
ich hab nur so 2k zeug das ziemlich dick ist, sich also nicht aufpinseln lässt.


----------



## diemai (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Also ,.....ich grundiere meine Köder eigentlich nicht zuerst mit Epoxy , höchstens Balsa , da das so weich ist .

Aber ein Fehler ist das auf garkeinen Fall !

Ich behandele sie mit gekochtem Leinsamenöl/Terpentin(nur Abachi) oder dippe sie 2X in flüssiges Holzschutzmittel .

Dann lackiere ich 2X  mit Acrylklarlack , danach teste ich die Köder und/oder bleie sie aus .

Sind die Bleie drin , grundiere ich 2X mit Acrylgrundierung , darauf kommen noch 'mal 2 Schichten Sprühgrundierung(wird dann etwas glatter) und schließlich das Farbdesign , benutze Sprayfarben und Modellbaufarben(Acrylfarben sind aber wohl besser , habe allerdings keinen Bock , mein ganzes System umzustellen) .

Auf die Farbe kommt noch 'mal 2X Acrylklarlack , vor allen Dingen , weil mein Epoxy meine Filzstift-Signatur verschmiert , mit Acryl darauf passiert sowas nicht. 
Danach 2X Epoxy und dann noch 2X Zweikomponenten-Klarlack (beides von http://www.hakuma.de ) , da der letztere etwas härter wird als das Epoxy .

Leider kann HAKUMA Letzteren seit einiger Zeit nicht liefern , und mein alter Lack war nach 1 1/2 Jahren unbrauchbar , so habe ich meine letzten Köder , die ich hier gepostet habe , anstelle des 2K Lackes mit Spannlack "Graupner Immun" übergestrichen , den Tip hat mir jemand auf einer australischen Seite gegeben . 
Stark verdünnt soll sich das Zeug auch zum dippen von Rohlingen , besonders aus Balsa , eignen ,... von wegen Imprägnierung und so..... , hab' ich aber noch nicht probiert .

Aber bisjetzt bin ich damit zufrieden , denn der wird auch sehr hart , aber eben dünnschichtig , genau wie der 2K Lack auch , ist aber günstiger und in jedem Modellbau-Laden erhältlich(auch farbig) .
Direkt auf Farbe würde ich den aber nicht steichen , da er diese wohl anlösen würde.....müßte man halt 'mal probieren .

                      Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: besten dank für all die infos!
so wie ich das bisher gemacht ist im gegensatz dazu geradezu diletantisch!!!

ich pack das epoxi auf das holz damit sich das nicht mehr vollsaugt. ich lackiere dann 2-3 schichten weiss drauf als grundierung (geht gut auf das angeschliffene epoxi) und dann das design.
am ende noch 5-8 schichten klarlack.

zum lackieren benutz ich grundsätzlich modellbau farben.
airbrush hab ich nicht, da ich aber auch keinen bastellkeller oder garage habe ist mir das so auch eine zu grosse sauerei.

reichen am ende die 5-8 schichten klarlack nicht?
sollte man da wirklich nochmal epoxi drauf machen?
ich krieg den nämlich nicht so sauber aufgetragen das ich da nicht nochmal drüberschleifen müsste!

ich hab schon gehört das wobbler mit bootslack fertiglackiert werden, der soll sehr stossfest sein, in den örtlichen baumärkten konnte mir jedoch niemand sowas anbieten!


----------



## discobarsch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

....HAKUMA scheint ja cooler shop für selber-bastler zu sein!
wie trägst du denn das 2k epoxidharz auf? mit dem pinsel???


----------



## diemai (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Ja , mit'm Pinsel......habe neulich im 1€-Shop so'ne Einwegpinsel gefunden , 24 Stk. für 1 Tacken , da habe ich gleich über'n Dutzend Packungen mitgenommen , die gehen echt gut dafür .

Das Epoxy von HAKUMA soll 4:10(Härter:Harz)gemischt werden , ich nehme dafür Medikamentenbecher aus'm Krankenhaus , natürlich gesäubert ! Die haben 'ne 1 Milliliter Skala !

Die Mischung sollte man ca. 2 min. gut durchrühren , einige Minuten stehenlasen , noch 'mal aufrühren und dann zügig aufpinseln .

Es kann sein , das es sich auf dem 1. und 2. Köder einer Serie noch etwas entmischt , da es sich vieleicht noch nicht richtig gesetzt hat , aber durch ein nochmaliges Überstreichen mit wenig Epoxy der geichen Mische geht es dann schon . 

Die Verarbeitungzeit liegt bei ca. 30 min. , man merkt förmlich , wie es dann immer mehr geliert und man muß dann schon mehr Epoxy auf'n Pinsel nehmen , um es noch ausstreichen zu können .
Ich benutze auch kein Köderrad(habe keins) , da dieses Epoxy nicht zu sehr verläuft , wenn man es in normaler Menge aufbringt . 
Ich hänge die Köder lediglich innerhalb max. 60 min. 2X -3X von Kopf auf Schwanz und umgekehrt um , danach gibt's
keine Lecknasen mehr !

Mehr wie 6 milliliter mische ich nicht an , das wird am Ende zu fest , kann man nicht mehr aufstreichen .

Aber wie schon erwähnt , ich streiche das noch mit dem 2K Lack , seit Neuestem mit Spannlack über , damit die Oberfläche härter wird .

Bootslack ist fast identisch mit Parkettlack oder normalem Kunstharz-Klarlack , habe ich früher auch benutzt , aber oben genannte Produkte sind dem überlegen .

Auf http://www.lureparts.nl gibt's auch 'n Zeug , das heißt "Envirotex" , ein US-Produkt , eigentlich zum Versiegeln von Möbeln gedacht , das benutzen holländische Köderbauer oft , aber da es langsamer aushärtet , braucht man hier ein Köderrad . Gibt aber , bei mehrmaliger Anwendung , sehr dicke und harte Schichten .

In Finnland nehmen sie Fußboden ,-oder Betonlack , die Köder werden darin ca. 8X gedippt , gibt auch eine sehr harte und dickere Oberfläche , ich besitze einige solcher finnischen Eigenbau-Jerkbaits .


PS : Deine Arbeitsweise ist nich dilettantisch , du gibst nach deinen Möglichkeiten nur dein Bestes#6#6 !

                               Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: WOW, ist schon echt interessant.
ich benutz halt einfachen 1:1, 2k-epoxi aus dem baumarkt. der lässt sich halt nicht pinseln sondern eher "spachteln". deswegen wollt ich von einer deckschicht aus epoxi auch abstand nehmen.

vielen dank für deine ausführungen, ist wie gesagt wirklich interessant!

ich probiers mal mit der einfachen variante ;-)

...nur mit dem boots bzw. parkettlack wär als deckschicht ja noch eine gute alternative!!!

gruss, bis bald


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> reichen am ende die 5-8 schichten klarlack nicht?
> sollte man da wirklich nochmal epoxi drauf machen?
> ich krieg den nämlich nicht so sauber aufgetragen das ich da nicht nochmal drüberschleifen müsste!




Wenn du den Rohling schon mit Epox vorbehandelt hast, brauchst du nicht unbedingt mehr einen Epoxidabschluss. 

Aber: Zum einen ist Klarlack gerade in mehreren Schichten nicht unbedingt farbecht (teste mal einen reinweißen Wobbler mit Klarlackabschluss und du wirst einen Gelbstich feststellen) und zum anderen werden mehrere Schichten Klarlack sehr leicht wellig.

Epoxid dagegen gibt eine sehr schöne, glatte und strahlend klare Oberfläche. Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Produkte von "Bootsservice Behnke". Allerdings brauchts dafür schon ein Köderkarussell. Schau mal auf die HP von Pelznase, da ist eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit eines Eigenbaus beschrieben.


----------



## Bondex (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@und ihr nennt euch köderbauer? ist schon etwas traurig... 

Ist ja nicht jeder so allwissend wie Du. Wir sind doch tatsächlich so dumm daß wir manchmal noch nachfragen wenn wir was nicht wissen oder verstehen. Wir wußten doch nicht daß man hier so perfekt wie Du sein muß...also ich bitte Euer Hochwohlgebohren vielmals um Entschuldigung für meine Unwissentheit


----------



## Pelznase (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bondex, wenigstens gibst du es zu! entschuldigung ist angenommen, wobei ich deine schmeicheleien eigentlich nicht nötig habe. 

nix für ungut und grüss deine fans von mir!:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @und ihr nennt euch köderbauer? ist schon etwas traurig...



Hackt ihr beiden denn immernoch auf der Frage nach den komischen Schaufeln an den Flanken von Diemais' Wobblern herum?|kopfkrat#d#d


----------



## basshunt.er (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo!
@diemai
seit wann gibts bei hakuma epoxyd?ich kenne nur den 2k klarlack!

mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Bondex (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hackt ihr beiden denn immernoch auf der Frage nach den komischen Schaufeln an den Flanken von Diemais' Wobblern herum? 

nö, jeder baut seine Kunstköder doch so wie er will. Ob Slider, Popper, Crawler, Glider, Wobbler... bei mir sind´s eben die klassischen Wobbler mit Schaufel. Ich denke die anderen Modelle sind für meine geliebten Forellen auch nicht so geeignet. Und Miniköder finde ich einfach am atraktivsten zu bauen, das ist so schön filigran 

@wobei ich deine schmeicheleien eigentlich nicht nötig habe.

Ist mir schon klar, daß Du auch so weißt, daß Du hier der Allergrößte bist  Aber auch nur weil es hier so viele Dumme wie mich gibt!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @wobei ich deine schmeicheleien eigentlich nicht nötig habe.
> 
> Ist mir schon klar, daß Du auch so weißt, daß Du hier der Allergrößte bist  Aber auch nur weil es hier so viele Dumme wie mich gibt!



An wen dieser Beitrag wohl adressiert ist?|kopfkrat


----------



## discobarsch (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> @diemai: WOW, ist schon echt interessant.
> ich benutz halt einfachen 1:1, 2k-epoxi aus dem baumarkt. der lässt sich halt nicht pinseln sondern eher "spachteln". deswegen wollt ich von einer deckschicht aus epoxi auch abstand nehmen.
> 
> vielen dank für deine ausführungen, ist wie gesagt wirklich interessant!
> ...


 

...zurück zum thema!

ich komm grad aus dem obi und der fachverkäufer hat mir auch gesagt das wenn ich auf weiss klarlack packe wird das gelb => will ich nicht, also probier ichs doch mal mit einer schicht epoxi zum versiegeln!

stay tuned, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden#h


----------



## Pelznase (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @wobei ich deine schmeicheleien eigentlich nicht nötig habe.
> 
> Ist mir schon klar, daß Du auch so weißt, daß Du hier der Allergrößte bist  Aber auch nur weil es hier so viele Dumme wie mich gibt!



es gibt hier keine vielen dummen, es sein denn, du möchtest jemanden auf deine stufe ziehen. für dein unwissen bist ganz allein du verantwortlich, sonst niemand.
ganz armer versuch, leute gegen mich aufzubringen. aber mach ruhig weiter, denn mit jedem post gibst du dir nur weiter die blösse.
jetzt erstma´gucken, wie man jemanden ignorieren kann. muss mir den blöden müll nicht weiter geben. ..wie im kindergarten. "bah, du angeben." "du glaubst echt du wärst der grösse, was?" das ist echt zu albern.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hört mal auf zu Zicken Jungs. Der geilste Köderbauer bin ich.


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> und ihr nennt euch köderbauer? ist schon etwas traurig...


 



Deine Wobbler in Ehren...aber Hut ab vor dieser Arroganz!!


----------



## Pelznase (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



maesox schrieb:


> Deine Wobbler in Ehren...aber Hut ab vor dieser Arroganz!!



arrogant? na gut. ich nenne es ignorant, wenn seit jahren köder gebaut werden und dabei sowas wie grawler unbekannt sind. eigentlich geht das garnicht...ein unding.


----------



## diemai (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ basshunt.er

Schau' dir die Seite im HAKUMA online-Katalog 'mal genau an , Epoxy gab's da eigentlich schon immer , auch in deren Print-Katalog ! Es gibt kleine und große Packungen , ich nehme aber immer die kleinen , die halten ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre , dann wird der Rest unbrauchbar .

@ Streithähne

Tut' mir leid , solche ungewöhnlichen Köder gepostet zu haben.........hätt' ich das gewußt.....!:m

Im Übrigen.......man lernt nie aus !

                                 gruß , diemai#h


----------



## holle (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> arrogant? na gut. ich nenne es ignorant, wenn seit jahren köder gebaut werden und dabei sowas wie *g*rawler unbekannt sind. eigentlich geht das garnicht...ein unding.



#c #d mister perfekt sollte dann aber auch den namen der einigen unbekannten köderart richtig schreiben. 

bleib mal aufm teppich. 
hatte ich dir ja schonmal vorgehalten. irgendwie sind deine immer mal wiederkehrenden herablassenden höhenflüge schon putzig... 

nette köder zu bauen rechtfertigt keine vorsetzliche soziale inkompetenz.


----------



## west1 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die farblosen vom letzten mal sehen jetzt so aus.






















Das waren meine ersten Airbrushversuche. Ob die nächsten besser werden? #c


----------



## discobarsch (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1: die barsche sehen echt top aus!


----------



## Terraxx (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vor allem der bauchige ist echt geil 
Bin jetzt grad' mit dem MittlerenSchulAbschluss beschäftigt, muss daher erstma aufs Bauen verzichten, werd mcih aber dann wieder melden #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der kleine bauchige Barsch gefällt mir auch am Besten.


----------



## Pelznase (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oh man, die teile werden ja immer besser. muss mir nja wirklich langsam sorgen drum machen, als der welt bester köderbauer abgelöst zu werden. ne, im ernst tolle teile. wäre aber wirklich vorsichtig. würde die dinger zu gut machen. sonst ist man hier schnell abgestempelt, weil man als arrogant gilt.

wie ging das nochmal: mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten. (das soll jetzt nicht heissen, jemand sei hier neidisch)

genosse holle, dass aus deiner ecke was kommt, war klar. bei so einer peinlich vorlage, wie mit dem schreibfehler auch zu einfach..... egal, versuche halt nicht angestrengt mit jedem gut zu stehen.


----------



## west1 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> oh man, die teile werden ja immer besser. muss mir nja wirklich langsam sorgen drum machen, als der welt bester köderbauer abgelöst zu werden.



     |kopfkrat Ich übe! #t


----------



## diemai (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

.........noch besser ???????|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Besonders die Barsch-Designs sehen top aus !

                                     Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west 1

toll gebrusht, deine beiden Wobbler.
Respekt!
#6


----------



## Hannes94 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi leute ...

Also erstmal Hört auf zu zanken !!! |gr: das ja wie im kindergarten !  lasst euch doch nicht so einfach provoziren#q ....  echt schlimm .....
  übrigens  super wobbler


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja finde die auch sehr geil. Ich denke die hast Du nicht selber gebaut? - 

die hast doch nur übermalt?!! Klasse Teile, ganz ehrlich! Die würde ich 

mal gerne im Wasser sehen

@Pelznase...

es gibt hier keine vielen dummen, es sein denn, du möchtest jemanden 

auf deine stufe ziehen. für dein unwissen bist ganz allein du 

verantwortlich, sonst niemand.

Ich finde mein Unwissen gar nicht so übel denn hier sind ja viele nette 

Köderbauer, die mich aufklären wenn ich Fragen habe

ganz armer versuch, leute gegen mich aufzubringen. 

Das tust Du doch früher oder später selbst mit Deiner maßlosen 

Überheblichkeit!

aber mach ruhig weiter, denn mit jedem post gibst du dir nur weiter die 

blösse.

Damit habe ich gar kein Problem wenn jemand wie Du das hier schreibt.

jetzt erstma´gucken, wie man jemanden ignorieren kann. muss mir den 

blöden müll nicht weiter geben. ..

Hattest Du nicht früher schon einmal "versprochen" hier nicht mehr zu 

posten?

wie im kindergarten. "bah, du angeben." "du glaubst echt du wärst der 

grösse, was?" das ist echt zu albern. 

Albern? Nö, ich gebe doch zu, daß ich genau das nicht bin und ich habe 

auch nicht den Anspruch das zu sein. Für mich ist das hier auch kein 

Wettkampf. Es geht hier darum Wobbler zu bauen, sich gegenseitig zu 

animieren, inspirieren, Tips auszutauschen Fragen zu stellen und zu 

beantworten...weiß nicht ob Du das nicht kapieren kannst oder willst. 

Komm mal ein bischen runter

und...laß mal meinen Holle in Ruhe |supergri

So, jetzt würde ich gerne mal wieder ein paar tolle Wobbs von Euch 

sehen. Freue mich schon drauf, denn leider komme ich selber in nächster 

Zeit wohl nicht mehr so schnell zum Bauen befürchte ich.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei mir warten schon 2 auf das Epoxy-Finish. Vielleicht kommen sie Anfang der Woche auf´s Köderkarussell .


----------



## west1 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ja finde die auch sehr geil. Ich denke die hast Du nicht selber gebaut? -
> 
> die hast doch nur übermalt?!! Klasse Teile, ganz ehrlich! Die würde ich
> 
> mal gerne im Wasser sehen


    Falls du mich meinst: Nur übermalt? #d










Fast baugleich mit dem anderen Barsch!
Wobblerbauanleitung

Test im Bach bei starker Strömung

Gestern gebaut!





Bondex, was du kannst können andere schon lange! :g
Auch wenns mit dem bemalen nicht ganz so hinhaut, noch nicht!

Werde mir aber in Zukunft überlegen, ob ich bei weiteren Unterstellungen, hier noch was zeige! :v


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst: Nur übermalt? #d
> 
> [...]
> 
> Werde mir aber in Zukunft überlegen, ob ich bei weiteren Unterstellungen, hier noch was zeige! :v


 
Ich glaube das ist das größe Kompliment was man dir hätte machen können!


----------



## west1 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist das größe Kompliment was man dir hätte machen können!


Danke!:m


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bondex, was du kannst können andere schon lange! 
Auch wenns mit dem bemalen nicht ganz so hinhaut, noch nicht!

Die Bemalung ist doch gut. Ich hätte vielleicht einen Smily dranhängen sollen. Hab´doch geschrieben daß die toll sind. Bei den neuen hier denke ich daß der erste Drilling hätte etwas weiter im vorderen Bereich liegen können, so wie bei dem grünen, aber sonst auch gut gelungen.

Werde mir aber in Zukunft überlegen, ob ich bei weiteren Unterstellungen, hier noch was zeige!

Keine falsche Scheuh! Die können sich doch sehen lassen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@All

So Jungs,

jetzt isses aber mal Zeit, wieder auf den Boden zu kommen und dort auch zu bleiben. Das ein oder andere Posting war in der Tat etwas unglücklich formuliert.

Deswegen muss sich aber nicht die ganze Wobblerbaugemeinde in die Haare kommen. Wir sind hier eine Diskussionsgemeinschaft, die sich mit dem Austauschen von Informationen, dem Geben von Hilfreichen Tipps und als I-Tüpfelchen dem Vorzeigen von fertigen Ködern beschäftigt. 

Wen interessiert der seltsame Crawler (Außer Demai natürlich )? Ich kannte den auch nicht. Hab ich da was verpasst?
Mein Gott, es ist doch völlig wurschtegal, ob man diesen Köder kennt oder nicht. Ich geh jetzt seit beinahe 25 Jahren angeln und bin froh, in mancher Hinsicht nicht über den guten alten Tauwurm hinausgekommen zu sein. Spaß muss es machen, mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zu sagen.

Also lasst uns in dem Sinne hier weitermachen und das Weicheigetue hinter uns lassen!


----------



## discobarsch (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlmeise: vielen dank!!!

und damit wir auch die kurve zum eigentlichen thema kriegen hier mein erster selbstgebauter jerkbait.

ein echter klassiker aber gepimpt: der REDHEAD-GLITTER :vik:

vielen dank an alle für die tips und vor allem für die schablone/vorlage #6

bau gerade am nächsten!

gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast du jetzt doch den Klarlackabschluss gewagt?
Epoxid scheint ja nicht drauf zu sein.


----------



## Hannes94 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

discobarsch
super jerk:m ist der sinkend ? klasse idee mit dem glitter :q viel erfolg!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> [...]Werde mir aber in Zukunft überlegen, ob ich bei weiteren Unterstellungen, hier noch was zeige![...]



Wäre wirklich schade, wenn wir auf deine tollen Wobbler vertichten müssten...
Von denen habe ich mir schon die eine oder andere Idee "geklaut"...|rolleyes


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja eines Tages werde ich auch wieder einen bauen, ich mache nur erstmal eine Pause. Die kann ich mir jetzt auch mal leisten, habe noch genügend im Magazin. Und so großartig revolutionäre Teile baue ich auch nicht. Sicher, immer mal eine etwas andere Farbe oder Größe aber eben alles klassische Wobbler.
Gibt es eigentlich auch MINI-Jerks oder Glieder für Forellen? 
Hat hier einer auch schonmal selber seine Drillinge geschmiedet?
Ich habe mal das Hakenmachen auf einer Messe bestaunt. Diese Lachsfliegenhaken waren wirklich sehr elegant. Ales war handgemacht. Manche sogar echtvergoldet...


----------



## discobarsch (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlmeise: ne hab mich dann, dank deines rates, gegen klarlack und für epoxid entschieden. sieht man nicht? glänzt doch wie'n fickspiegel ;-)

@hannes94: vielen dank! ja ist sinkend. hab mir nen salmo slider bzgl. sinkgeschwindigkeit als vorbild genommen. ohne haken schwimmt er gerade noch und mit haken, sprengringen und stahlvorfach sinkt er dann ganz langsam, genau wie ein salmo slider halt!


----------



## Hannes94 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gibt es eigentlich auch MINI-Jerks oder Glieder für Forellen? 
Hat hier einer auch schonmal selber seine Drillinge geschmiedet?
Ich habe mal das Hakenmachen auf einer Messe bestaunt. Diese Lachsfliegenhaken waren wirklich sehr elegant. Ales war handgemacht. Manche sogar echtvergoldet...                                                           

 Jap habe ich schonmal gebaut^^ der ist sogar recht fängig:q ich habe damit schon viele Ü30 barche gefangen .  man muss bloß drauf achten das er wagerecht sinkt und das ist mit einem drilling ist das garnicht so einfach ... ich werde mal n bild rauskramen 

discobarsch  dann mal nen guten fang mit dem teil  und hoffen das er nicht gleich in nem baum landet xD wie meine eigenbauten |uhoh:xD

mein neues "Projekt" Glitterjerk mit risenrassel ist auch bald fertig  ich werd jetzt auch mal ne baupause machen ...  ich muss noch meine summi auf vordermann bringen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das Thema Minnijerks auf Forellen und Barsch würde mich auch reizen. Ich glaube ich baue mal einen. Oder halt einen Wobbler ohne Schaufel mit so einer kreisförmigen Einbuchtung am Kopf. Bin mag gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## jirgel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist der Winter lang und hart hauen sich die Angler im Forum selber platt.

Schöne Wobbler West der lauf gefällt mir sehr gut typischer Hechtwobbler.


----------



## Hannes94 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie gesagt leute, die minijerks sind an ner leichten spinnrute richtig geil !!!! habe vorhinn  auch ein super barschduo gefangen mit dem selbstgebautem mini salmo slider^^ bloß zu klein sollte man sie nicht bauen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Welch Reim, welch Reim...#6


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wie groß sind die denn? Zeig mal´n Bild. Klein müßtensie für Rainbows schon sein. Die nehmen ungern größer als 4-5cm jedenfalls bei Wobblern. Saiblinge und Bachforellen nehmen auch 6-7 cm noch. Ob ein 3cm Jerk noch machbar ist???!!! Ich weiß ja auch nicht ob Forellen überhaupt auf diese Form stehen und auf diese Art von Bewegung. Hat d jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## surfer93 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo alle zusammen
Echt fastzinierend, was ihr hier an Wobblern baut!!!
Meine letzten versuche sind leider egscheitert, da ich mit Styrodur gebaut hab und dann einen falschen Klarlack benutzt habe, der das material so angegriffen hat, dass die Wobbler nun alle totale Beulen haben
Da ich hier irgendwie nirgendwo an Balsaholz komme, wollte ich warscheinlich mit dem Stoff weiterbauen, oder mal Abachi-Holz versuchen. 

Nun ist dir Frage: Wie soll ich den Wobbler beschichten? Mein 2Komponenten Epoxid war immer ziemlich dickflüssig und ein Köderkarussel hab ich auch nicht... Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mcih, wie ichs vllt. versuchen könnte? Wäre spitze

Schonmal  Danke im Vorraus


----------



## discobarsch (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> Echt fastzinierend, was ihr hier an Wobblern baut!!!
> Meine letzten versuche sind leider egscheitert, da ich mit Styrodur gebaut hab und dann einen falschen Klarlack benutzt habe, der das material so angegriffen hat, dass die Wobbler nun alle totale Beulen haben
> Da ich hier irgendwie nirgendwo an Balsaholz komme, wollte ich warscheinlich mit dem Stoff weiterbauen, oder mal Abachi-Holz versuchen.
> ...


 
hi,

probiers dochmal mit dem epoxid. meiner ist auch total dickflüssig aber dann brauchst du auch kein köderkarrussel, hab ich auch nicht.
trags einfach mit einem borstenpinsel auf, dann hast du eine dünne gleichmässige schicht (hab den tip selber erst kürzlich hier bekommen).
bei mir hat das wirklich prima geklappt!
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@surfer93: Was hast du denn für Epoxid? Das Epoxid ist eigentlich das beste Material um dem Wobbler den optimalen Schutz zu bieten. Klarlacke benutze ich nicht, nur Epoxid. Falls du Interesse an gutem Epoxid hast schau mal auf 
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/


----------



## surfer93 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...

@Adl3r4ug3:
Ich habe zur Zeit 5 min. Epoxid von Durax.. Hab ich mir im Modelbauladen für die ersten Versuche geholt.

Könnt ihr mir noch sagen, wie ich den wobbler dann zum trocknen am bestan aufhängen soll?!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=33754


----------



## discobarsch (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



surfer93 schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...
> 
> @Adl3r4ug3:
> Ich habe zur Zeit 5 min. Epoxid von Durax.. Hab ich mir im Modelbauladen für die ersten Versuche geholt.
> ...


 
sind die ösen denn noch nicht drinn?


----------



## surfer93 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

doch schon.. aber dann einfach an einer öse aufhängen oder wie? weil das epoxid dann doch nach unten läuft..


----------



## jirgel (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



surfer93 schrieb:


> doch schon.. aber dann einfach an einer öse aufhängen oder wie? weil das epoxid dann doch nach unten läuft..




Wenn du gedult hast kannst du in auch in klaren k1 lack tunken so 25 mal dürfte reichen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



surfer93 schrieb:


> doch schon.. aber dann einfach an einer öse aufhängen oder wie? weil das epoxid dann doch nach unten läuft..



Naja, wenn du 5-Minuten-Epoxid hast, dann einfach den Wobbler an der Öse halten und en paar Minuten warten, bis das Epoxid schon so hart ist, dass es nicht mehr läuft. Das kann so bis zu 20 Minuten gehen, je nach der Wärme, die im Raum herrscht. Um immer en bissel drehen. Am besten während dem Fernsehschauen. Ich benutze aber bei der Lasur (Finish) das 601er + 650er Härter von Behnke Epoxid. Das geht ewig, bis es so trocken ist, dass es nicht mehr verläuft, gibt aber ne wunderschöne Oberfläche. Dazu habe ich ein Köderkarussell .


----------



## discobarsch (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



surfer93 schrieb:


> doch schon.. aber dann einfach an einer öse aufhängen oder wie? weil das epoxid dann doch nach unten läuft..


 
ich dachte das wär 5min epoxid?
dann dürfte das doch eigentlich nicht so verlaufen oder ist das so dünn?
sonst musst du den wobbler halt horizontal aufhängen und alle paar minuten wenden bis der epoxi wenigstens angezogen ist.

ich benutze "schnellfest" von uhu. denn trag ich auf und häng den an der bauchöse auf und gut ist.
#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ich benutze "schnellfest" von uhu. denn trag ich auf und häng den an der bauchöse auf und gut ist.
> #h




UHU schnellfest ist nicht gut, und das aus mehreren Gründen:

- viel zu teuer
- es vergilbt mit der Zeit
- die Gefahr, Blasen oder Unregelmäßigkeiten zu bekommen, ist sehr groß.

Das Zeug ist halt ein (immer noch viel zu teurer) Kleber, kein Lack, und das sieht man dann schon am Endergebnis.


----------



## discobarsch (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlmeise:
stimmt bestimmt alles. aber mit irgendwas musst ich ja nun mal anfangen. werd mir wohl demnächst auch beim bootsservice-behnke was bestellen.
oder kannst du noch was empfehlen was einfach anzumischen und zu verarbeiten ist?

ich find beim uhu vorteilhaft das er schnell aushärtet und einfach anzumischen ist (1:1).
daher lassen sich auch eher kleine mengen einfach anrühren.

bei den anderen hat man ja oft mischverhältnise von 1:2,36549875458 ;-) und das macht das ganze ja schon ein bischen aufwendiger!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch: Zu den Mischverhältnissen. Bei Behnke (601er Harz + 650er Härter) steht 100:65. 

Oft nehme ich aber 100:50 oder 100:70. Das hat bisher noch keinen Unterschied beim Endergebniss gemacht.


----------



## discobarsch (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @discobarsch: Zu den Mischverhältnissen. Bei Behnke (601er Harz + 650er Härter) steht 100:65.
> 
> Oft nehme ich aber 100:50 oder 100:70. Das hat bisher noch keinen Unterschied beim Endergebniss gemacht.


 
danke übrigens für den tip mit behnke.
sagtest du nicht das das auch so ein dünnflüssiges harz sei?
mir wär was dickes lieber da ich kein karrussel hab!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> danke übrigens für den tip mit behnke.
> sagtest du nicht das das auch so ein dünnflüssiges harz sei?
> mir wär was dickes lieber da ich kein karrussel hab!



Ja. Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher dünnflüssig als dickflüssig. Aber oftmals rühre ich es in einem Flaschendeckel an und warte 1-2 Stunden. Dann ist es etwas zäher und verläuft nicht mehr so. Aber nicht zu lange warten...


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich hatte bisher nur das 5Min-Epoxy von conrad benutzt. Ich fand die Ergebnisse auch nicht schlecht. Im Winter ist das Zeug viel Dickflüssiger als im Sommer. Wenn man esw auf die Heizung stellt dann wird es fast wie Lack. Allerdings war es neulich nicht mehr zu haben. Ich hoffe die nehmen das da nicht aus dem Programm, das hätte ja fatale Folgen für die "Wobblerindustrie" ;-)


----------



## zokky (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal eine Frage, hat zwar mit dem Besenstiel nix zu tun.
Wäre es nicht einfacher die Wobbler zu gießen? Also Abdruck machen und diesen mit Hartschaum etc. ausgießen. 
Nicht böse sein, ist nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



zokky schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, hat zwar mit dem Besenstiel nix zu tun.
> Wäre es nicht einfacher die Wobbler zu gießen? Also Abdruck machen und diesen mit Hartschaum etc. ausgießen.
> Nicht böse sein, ist nur so ein Gedanke.



Das wurde hier schon ausführlichst diskutiert. Frage mal Pelznase


----------



## Pelznase (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

klar ist es einfacher wobbler abzuformen und dann zu giessen. dann könnte man aber auch gleich welche kaufen, das ist nämlich noch einfacher und auch nicht teurer. wozu dann noch selber machen, wenn man eh nur welche haben möchte, die man auch kaufen könnte?


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Da gebe ich ihm recht! Natürlich machen einige hier Wobbler nach, versuchen fängige Modelle nachzubauen...aber wenn sie geschnitzt sind kommen immer andere Köder dabei heraus und jeder Wobbler ist individuell. Beim Abformen hätte man quasi ein langweiliges Duplikat, da reißt es höchstens noch die Bemalung raus. So würden ja keine neuen Köder entstehen mit außergewöhnlichen Laufeigenschaften beispielweise oder mit gewagten Formen, die vielleicht noch fängiger sind. Das Abformen wäre nur ein Weg (vielleicht) etwas günstiger an möglichst viele Kunstköder zu kommen. Klar sind die dann auch selbstgemacht und passen in diesen Threat, allerdings fehlt dann etwas die Kreativität. Massenfertigung nur eines Modelles kann ich mir langweilig vorstellen. Jeder Wobbler ist eine "Persönlichkeit" mit eigenwilligen Eigenschaften. Ich denke es ist unmöglich einen superfängigen Köder genauso nochmals zu reproduzieren. Kleinste Abweichungen machen eine ganz neue, individuelle Waffe daraus. Und das ist gut so!


----------



## holle (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> klar ist es einfacher wobbler abzuformen und dann zu giessen. dann könnte man aber auch gleich welche kaufen, das ist nämlich noch einfacher und auch nicht teurer. wozu dann noch selber machen, wenn man eh nur welche haben möchte, die man auch kaufen könnte?



immer dieses rumgehacke auf der giesserei....
wieso stellst du das immer so einseitig dar? und wieso muss man deiner meinung nach immer gekaufte wobbler abgiessen und nicht selbstgefertigte modelle die sich als fängig herausgestellt haben in silikon giessen?

mit nem wobblerkörper aus einer giessform kann man verschiedenste laufeigenschaften, tiefen usw fertigen. klar ist es erstmal immer der selbe wobblerkörper, aber mit anderer schaufel, bebleiung usw kannst du ne menge unterschiedlichster köder aus einer form holen. mit eingegossenen rasseln hat man auch noch das dezente rasseln usw... und das eben schneller als man einen wobbler geschnitzt und die verschiedenen sachen eingebaut hat.

also nochmal, gegossene wobbler sind keineswegs stillstand. auch wenns oberflächlich betrachtet so erscheint. 

glücklicherweise hat jeder so seine eigenen vorlieben und somit ist die welt bischen bunter als wenn alle die selbe ...$$e machen würden. 
also verurteile nicht irgendwelche sachen die einfach nur nicht dein ding sind.


----------



## jirgel (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Klar sind die dann auch selbstgemacht und passen in diesen Threat, allerdings fehlt dann etwas die Kreativität. Massenfertigung nur eines Modelles kann ich mir langweilig vorstellen.




Die arme Angelindustrie :c, bitte Bondex versteh mich nicht Falsch aber man schnitz sich einen Wobbler, der Lauf und Aktion ist ein Hammer. Wenn man von diesen dann eine Form abzieht und so sich selbst einen kleinen Vorrat anlegt sehe ich nichts verwerfliches daran. So lange es seine eigenen Modelle sind, von anderen Clonen tun nur die Chinesen :vdann kommen immer diese Plakiate raus #c die nichts taugen .


Und wieso sollte man sich kein Taschengeld dazu verdienen als Köderbauer ich glaub hier gibt es sogar einen der das macht fängt mit B an oder ? :m 

Und nein ich bastle nur für eigenbedarf die Idee dazu hatte ich vor ein paar jahren durch denn Threat und Lachsy.

So kann ich mich selbst versorgen mit dem was ich haben will das ist wie mit dem Fliegenbinden ich kann mir das machen was die Fische wollen und ich brauche.

Was will das Anglerherz noch mehr ^^


----------



## Pelznase (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

holle hast du ein problem? fahr mal was runter. mein post bezog sich direkt auf die frage und hat nur entfernt was mit dir zu tun.

wenn man gekaufte köder abformt und giesst, braucht man nicht viel von köderbau verstehen und man lernt nur bedingt dabei. 

jo, das bedeutet nicht gleich stillstand, es ist aber auch kein weiter schritt.

soll ruhig jeder formen klauen. wenn er es nicht besser kann.
das ist mir schon so ziemlich egal. nur zu blöde, dass man es dadurch auch nie besser machen wird. das bedeutet dann doch irgendwie stillstand.

was ne logik! ich soll etwas nicht verurteilen, was nicht mein ding ist? soll man also dinge verurteilen die man ganz toll findet? du verwirrst mich!

ps: ansonsten hast du mit deinem ende wieder schön gezeigt, was für ein netter mensch du bist. bei so viel güte ("bisschen bunter welt") wird mir ganz anders.




holle schrieb:


> immer dieses rumgehacke auf der giesserei....
> wieso stellst du das immer so einseitig dar? und wieso muss man deiner meinung nach immer gekaufte wobbler abgiessen und nicht selbstgefertigte modelle die sich als fängig herausgestellt haben in silikon giessen?
> 
> mit nem wobblerkörper aus einer giessform kann man verschiedenste laufeigenschaften, tiefen usw fertigen. klar ist es erstmal immer der selbe wobblerkörper, aber mit anderer schaufel, bebleiung usw kannst du ne menge unterschiedlichster köder aus einer form holen. mit eingegossenen rasseln hat man auch noch das dezente rasseln usw... und das eben schneller als man einen wobbler geschnitzt und die verschiedenen sachen eingebaut hat.
> ...


----------



## Willi90 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kennt von euch jemand die "mosa-Wobbler"? Hatte mal einen mit ne Rute zusammen in der "Jagen und Fischen" Offenburg ergattern können. 
Ergebnis: Die Teile sind echt super fänging!! Hatte innerhalb von ca. 40 min 6 Schöne Forellen in einem schönen Forellenbach haken können. 
Die Wobbler sind mit einer kleinen Geräusch kugel ausgestattet und haben ein Spiel, die selbst im Zeitlupentempo immer noch Radau an der Rutenspitze machen. 
Für mich die besten Wobbler für Barsch und Forelle, leider auch schwer zu beschaffen.
Btw.: Das muster auf den die Forellen so gut bissen war ein 1,5m tauchendes, Bachforellenimitat. 36mm lang, floting.


----------



## maesox (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich fische z.B gerne den Illex Arnaud. Diesen Wobbler gibt es aber nur bis 110mm und das ist mir zu klein auf Hechte!!

Ich wünschte mir diesen Wobbler einfach in etwa 14cm,nur gab es diesen eben nicht. Ich beschloß daher mir eine Variante in 14cm u Laubenform selbst zu schnitzen. Gesagt getan. Nun habe ich daraus,mit einigen Veränderungen,eine Gießform mit der ich Serien in Jerk u Twitchform herstellen kann - nach meinem Geschmack denn das machts für mich aus.

Gäbe es die 14cm Variante des Arnauds zu kaufen,hätte ich mir die Arbeit gespart!!!


TL
Matze


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> [...]"Jagen und Fischen" Offenburg[...]



Meinst du das Offenburg im Kinzigtal?
Wenn ja, wann ist diese Messe?


----------



## holle (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Kennt von euch jemand die "mosa-Wobbler"? Hatte mal einen mit ne Rute zusammen in der "Jagen und Fischen" Offenburg ergattern können.
> Ergebnis: Die Teile sind echt super fänging!! Hatte innerhalb von ca. 40 min 6 Schöne Forellen in einem schönen Forellenbach haken können.
> Die Wobbler sind mit einer kleinen Geräusch kugel ausgestattet und haben ein Spiel, die selbst im Zeitlupentempo immer noch Radau an der Rutenspitze machen.
> Für mich die besten Wobbler für Barsch und Forelle, leider auch schwer zu beschaffen.
> Btw.: Das muster auf den die Forellen so gut bissen war ein 1,5m tauchendes, Bachforellenimitat. 36mm lang, floting.



yupp, finde die kleinen auch bestens für den forellenbach.
habe mir vor ner weile auch direkt über die seite nen schwung bestellt. 
schreib einfach ne mail (mosawobblers (at)web.de), er ist sehr freundlich und entgegenkommend. kannst in deutsch schreiben. versandkosten sind nicht hoch, da das lager in deutschland ist. 







die canonballs auf der linken seite sind sehr gute weitwurfgeschosse und bestens für rapfen und zander in der strömung geeignet. glaubst nicht wie weit die fliegen. |bigeyes
habe sommer und herbst in der elbe recht gute fänge mit denen gehabt. zander, rapfen, döbel.


----------



## zokky (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schauen Interessant aus die MOSA Wobbler. Wieviel kosten denn die Wobbler? Gibts den Cannonball auch als Tiefläufer? Die braun-schwarzen auf der linken Seite schauen danach aus, auf der Seite sind diese jedoch nicht abgebildet.


----------



## Pelznase (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was haben gekaufte wobbler hier zu suchen? is ja peinlich!:q

hier etwas von heute. hab den irgendwie nur zur hälft fertig gemalt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöner Wobbler! Hat was, sowas "Halbfertiges"...


----------



## holle (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> was haben gekaufte wobbler hier zu suchen? is ja peinlich!:q




extra für dich spinner.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bitte beruhigt euch ein bisschen. Sind das die Frühlingsgefühle, die euch zur Zeit so ein bisschen zum Kochen bringen?#d


----------



## Pelznase (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



holle schrieb:


> extra für dich spinner.



hehe, weniger kopieren, dann brauchste keine gekauften wobbs fotografieren!:q


----------



## Terraxx (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

SO 
Jetzt hab ich erstmal 2 Wochen Ferien = Wobblerzeit
das Abachi (5 Meter) und das Blei zum Beschweren ist jetzt eingetroffen, jetzt kanns los gehen 
Ich werd dann bald die ersten Ergebnisse präsentieren.

Bis dann,

Terraxx


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ferien?
Oh mein Gott, 15 müsste man nochmals sein. Oder eben Lehrer.
#c


----------



## jirgel (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Holle 
+
Pelznase 
=
Catfight ? 

Oder was ? Keine Pm oder was jetzt nervts wirklich langsam


----------



## King Wetzel (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

oooooooh ja Ferien |laola:|laola:|jump:#v


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ferien?
> Oh mein Gott, 15 müsste man nochmals sein. Oder eben Lehrer.
> #c



Naja, Als Lehrer muss man sich in den Ferien viel mit den schei* Arbeiten beschäftigen, die wir Schüler immer schreiben. Und gerade jetzt in den Osterferein fallen die Erst-, Zweit- und Drittkorrekturen des Abiturs an. Also mit Ferien ist bei den Lehrern auch nicht immmer so viel, wie man so denkt. Daben´s wir Schüler doch noch schöner!

Schöne Ferien, an Alle, die haben!!!!


----------



## King Wetzel (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke gleichfalls


----------



## Colophonius (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey

Ich habe mal ne Frage:
Was für Holz eigent sich zum Jerkbaitbau? Ich habe keinen Bandschleifer, daher sollte das Holz eher weich sein,
ist es einfach eine Mittelachse zu bauen? Dann könnte ich ja sehr weiches Holz nehmen und auf "Schrauben" verzichten


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich habe mal ne Frage:
> Was für Holz eigent sich zum Jerkbaitbau?
> Ich habe keinen Bandschleifer, daher sollte das Holz eher weich sein,



Fichte, Kiefer, Linde oder auch was ganz weiches wie Balsa oder Styrodur (kein Holz). Aber die letzenbeiden eigenen ich eher für "Kleinteile" under 10cm.



Colophonius schrieb:


> ist es einfach eine Mittelachse zu bauen? Dann könnte ich ja sehr weiches Holz nehmen und auf "Schrauben" verzichten



Ja das ist wirklich einfach. Einfach einen Edelstahlschweißdraht in 1mm Stärke zu einer Achse biegen (So!!!). Die Achse dann mit Ponal Express oder Epoxid - Harz einkleben und fertig ist.


----------



## ederseefischer (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oder Abachi. Hier mal Bilder von drei Jerkbaits aus Abachi die heute ihre letzte Schicht Epoxy bekommen haben.
















Gruss


----------



## Terraxx (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Dinger !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Oder Abachi.



Stimmt, wie konnte ich das vergessen...|peinlich

Sehr schöne Jerks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flacho (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

das sind mal richtig schöne jerks. Meine letzten Versuche hab ich alle samt in die Tonne geworfen. Irgendwie bekomm ich grad nix gebacken.

Jetzt hab ich nach der Geburt meines Sohnes etwas Zeit zum üben


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Flacho schrieb:


> [...]Irgendwie bekomm ich grad nix gebacken.



Oftmals habe ich gar keine Lust zum Basteln. Wenn ich mir ausmale, wie die Ergebnisse ausfallen würden, wenn ich trotzdem weitergemacht hätte...
Dann zwinge ich mich einfach zum aufhöhren und mache was Anderes. Oftmals liegen riesige Pausen zwischen den einzelnen Bauphasen meiner Wobbler. Die letzten beiden habe ich vor etwa drei Wochen gebastelt und seit dem liegen sie noch in der Warteschleife und warten auf die Epoxidschicht. Eigentlich ist das kein großer Akt, aber ich hatte einfach noch keine Lust, die Dinger fertig zu stellen. Also, was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man das Hobby Wobblerbauen wirklich nur betreiten sollte, wenn man im Moment wirklich Lust darauf hat. Sonst bringts nichts, und die Ergebnisse fallen nicht so aus, wie man es gerne gehabt hätte.


----------



## Flacho (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

An der nötigen Motivation liegt es nicht. Leider hab ich grad etwas wenig Zeit und deshalb wird gehudelt. Da hab ich bei manchem modell einen kapitalen Schnitzer reingehauen. Nun hab ich aber etwas mehrZeit. Deshalb sollten die ergebnisse auch wieder meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen


----------



## bild (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi ma wieder habe gerade in einen Jerk löcher fürs blei gemacht nur ist jetz etwas zu groß geworden und habe keine
lust dafür soviel Epoxy zu verbrauchen. Gibt es für solche sachen die nicht so arg belastet werden wie die Ösen auch andere Sachen so irgend eine Spachtelmasse? Wenn jemand was weiß oder eine Emphelung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Niki  |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> Hi ma wieder habe gerade in einen Jerk löcher fürs blei gemacht nur ist jetz etwas zu groß geworden und habe keine
> lust dafür soviel Epoxy zu verbrauchen. Gibt es für solche sachen die nicht so arg belastet werden wie die Ösen auch andere Sachen so irgend eine Spachtelmasse? Wenn jemand was weiß oder eine Emphelung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> Gruß Niki  |wavey:




Du kannst da eigentlich reinschmieren, was du willst. Ich nehme gerne den Molto Holzspachtel vom Obi, der ist zementartig und einigermaßen gut überschleifbar. Und für den Pott auch recht günstig.


----------



## Willi90 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Meinst du das Offenburg im Kinzigtal?
> Wenn ja, wann ist diese Messe?



Mh... weis nicht genau aber gib mal "AnJa Offenburg" in google ein.


----------



## bild (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmeise! Werde mir das wunderzeug mal besorgen gibt es wohl Holzspachtel auch bei Hellweg Baummärkten weil Obi is noch nen stück von mir weg Hellwig ist unten in der Stadt ^^?

Gruß Niki #h


----------



## jirgel (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

billigste Fariante zum Zuschmiren Schmirgelstaub und Holzleim vermischen bis eine Masse entsteht die man zum Auffüllen der löcher benutzen kann.


----------



## Pelznase (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

epoxid lässt sich auch sehr gut strecken.


hier 2 neue wobbs. die idee der roten punke an dieser stelle ist schamlos abgeguckt.
der andere ist eine variante "meiner" form. hab das schwanzende bei diesem wobb nur nach oben gebogen. bin gespannt, wie sich das auswirkt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> billigste Fariante zum Zuschmiren Schmirgelstaub und Holzleim vermischen bis eine Masse entsteht die man zum Auffüllen der löcher benutzen kann.




Ja, ist auch eine sehr gute Möglichkeit. 
Und lässt sich auch noch besser verschleifen als das Moltozeugs.




Pelznase schrieb:


> hier 2 neue wobbs.




Sehr schöne Wobbler, Pelznase. Vor allem die neue Form ist spannend, berichte mal vom Laufverhalten nach dem ersten Praxistest.


----------



## Pelznase (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab den gestern gefischt. um etwas endgültiges zu sagen, ist es bestimmt noch zu früh, müssen noch welche so gebaut werden, aber ich bin von diesem wobb schonmal angetan.

ps: eine tolle eigenaktion hat er übrigens nicht.



[edit]: nimmer schön... korrektur


----------



## Pelznase (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab zu ostern was buntes gemacht.


----------



## frechfroschxxs (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi ! Beflügelt von Euren Beiträgen habe ich auch mal gebastelt 
und das waren die ersten 2 versuche ! Besonderen Gruß an die Pelznase :m...Deine Website ist echt ne gute Anleitung !#6


----------



## fish - hunter (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo, 

ich habe auch wieder einen Wobbler fertig. Das ist meiner erster Versuch mit Abachi Holz. 
Ich hatte ihn sehr viel schöner geplant zwecks Bemalung, aber immerhin ist sein Lauf gut!


----------



## Pelznase (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

frechfroschxxs, kein problem, dafür hab ich die page gemacht. das sind ja mal schaufeln! wie tief laufen die wobbs?

fish hunter, die bemalung ist doch schon ok. den fischen wirds reichen. es sein denn, man sagt den räubern bei euch auch nach, sie könnten lesen und schreiben.
ist die schaufel nicht etwas zu lang? würde schätzen, dass man die um 50% verkleinern könnte.


----------



## frechfroschxxs (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hoffe Sielaufen bis oder sogar über 10m Tief  ! Fahre nächste Woche zum Lachstrolling nach Bornholm :q!! Da kann es nicht Tief genug runtergehen !


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



frechfroschxxs schrieb:


> Hi ! Beflügelt von Euren Beiträgen habe ich auch mal gebastelt
> und das waren die ersten 2 versuche ! Besonderen Gruß an die Pelznase :m...Deine Website ist echt ne gute Anleitung !#6



glaub ich dir nicht, dass das deine erstlinge sind !!! so sauber krieg ich sie auch nach 5 jahren noch nicht hin.


und falls doch: im-boden-versink-und-schäm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nicht, dass das deine erstlinge sind !!!



Also wenn das deine Erstlinge sind, dann much respect. Aber ein wenig Erfahrung hast du schon, gibs zu!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch wieder einen Wobbler fertig. Das ist meiner erster Versuch mit Abachi Holz.
> Ich hatte ich ihn sehr viel schöner geplant zwecks Bemalung, aber immerhin ist sein Lauf gut!




Ist doch ein sehr schönes Barschimitat!
Ich finde, gerade bei der Pinselbemalung muss man sich erstmal davon verabschieden, möglichst exakt malen zu wollen. Das ganze steht und fällt mit dem Wirken aller Farben gemeinsam und "exakt" bedeutet oftmals zu stilisiert. In dem Sinne: Sehr schöner Wobbler!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nicht, dass das deine erstlinge sind !!! so sauber krieg ich sie auch nach 5 jahren noch nicht hin.
> 
> 
> und falls doch: im-boden-versink-und-schäm



|muahah:

Es gibt Leute, die haben einfach Talent...


----------



## frechfroschxxs (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

>> Kohlmeise ! Ja etwas erfahrung ist schon da ! Baue seit 2 jahren trollingköder ...aber da sind die anforderungen nicht wirklich so hoch wie beim wobblerbau ..die müssen nur gut aussehen :q ! Mit bebleiung und lauf hat das nix zu tun ! Hier ist mal so ein "durchlaufwobbler" von mir! Die sind aus polysterharz gegossen ... also nichtaufwendig gefertigt wie son wobbler .

>> Danke für die blumen Adl3 !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@frechfroschxxs: Sieht gut aus! Dezente, schöne Farbgebung!#6


----------



## frechfroschxxs (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Adl.
aber wie gesagt sind  nur durchlaufwobbler ! Das sind nicht so arbeitsintensive dinger gewesen wie man sie hier so sieht ! ( Gibt ja welche hier !!! die bauen dinger.. das sowas geht ! siehe Pelznase !|uhoh: ) werde mir nach dem Urlaub auch nochmal Richtig mühe geben ! Nr.3 steckt noch im Karusell
denwerd ich auchmal knipsen und einstellen ....


----------



## onze (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin, 
beim lidl gibts bald 2-komponenten-knetmasse...
hat mit sowas schonmal jemand modelliert?
mfg und frohe ostern


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



onze schrieb:


> moin,
> beim lidl gibts bald 2-komponenten-knetmasse...
> hat mit sowas schonmal jemand modelliert?
> mfg und frohe ostern



Willst du damit Wobbler bauen? => Eher ungeeignet
Oder Löcher im Wobbler füllen? => Könnte vielleicht gehen
Oder die Achsen damit verkleben? => Eher ungeeignet

Knetmasse wird meines Wissens nicht fest sonder nur hart und bröckelig...#c

Oder meinst du das Zweikomponenten-Epoxidharz?


----------



## onze (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, dachte das wär vllt dem styrodur ähnlich (hab damit auch noch keine erfahrungen gemacht) und wollts dann damit versuchen.
nee, ich mein schon die knete. mit dem harz hab ich mal nen hölzernen bestrichen, aber war mit dem ergebnis nur so halb zufrieden...irgendwie fehlte der glanz und das harz blieb immer ganz leicht klebrig. müsste aber mal kontrollieren wie das nu ist, der wobbler liegt inzwischen 2jahre rum glaub ich
danke für die info
 mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



onze schrieb:


> jo, dachte das wär vllt dem styrodur ähnlich (hab damit auch noch keine erfahrungen gemacht) und wollts dann damit versuchen.
> nee, ich mein schon die knete.



Warte.|uhoh:

Styrodur ist eine Art Styropor, nur feinporiger. Nimmt man zum abdichten von Gebäuden usw.
Die bekommt man in Platten, meist in 3-4cm Stärke. Das ist aber unterschiedlich.
Also mit Knete hat dieses Zeug nichts zu tun. Sind zwei ganz verschiedene Werkstoffe.

Aber nochmal, mit Knete nen Wobbler bauen, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gerade habe ich eine Kleinserie in Produktion. Außernamsweise mal nicht aus Styrodur, sondern aus irgendeinem Holz, das ich nicht zuordnen kann. Also, dass es kein Fichten-, Kiefer-, Balsa-, Abachi-, Buchen-, Eichen-, Linden-, oder Eschenholz ist, kann ich mit großer Warscheinlichkeit sagen.
Wobei ich mir bei den letzten dreien nicht so sicher bin...|kopfkrat

Ist ne Wobblerserie in 5cm für Forellen und Barsche.


----------



## onze (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmm, dann muss ich das wohl nochmal mit nem andren mischverhältnis versuchen.
den alten hab ich anscheinend doch mal versenkt, kann ihn auf jeden fall nicht mehr finden.
gefangen hab ich mit ihm aber nix....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



onze schrieb:


> hmm, dann muss ich das wohl nochmal mit nem andren mischverhältnis versuchen.



Was? Knete und Mischverhältniss? |kopfkrat
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...#c


----------



## onze (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

neinein, das mischverhältnis vom harz...
aber die knete soll ja auch ne 2 komponentenknete sein, also muss man da doch 2 sachen miteinander vermischen...?


----------



## west1 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



onze schrieb:


> moin,
> beim lidl gibts bald 2-komponenten-knetmasse...
> hat mit sowas schonmal jemand modelliert?
> mfg und frohe ostern


    Zum verschließen der durchgehenden Drahtösennut kannst du die 2K- Knetmasse verwenden.
  Hab ich schon öfters gemacht, das Zeugs wird steinhart.


----------



## Sparky1337 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> epoxid lässt sich auch sehr gut strecken.
> 
> 
> hier 2 neue wobbs. die idee der roten punke an dieser stelle ist schamlos abgeguckt.
> der andere ist eine variante "meiner" form. hab das schwanzende bei diesem wobb nur nach oben gebogen. bin gespannt, wie sich das auswirkt.


 


die hast du selber gebastelt?


----------



## bild (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kla hat er das guck doch mal auf seine Homepage da sind nur so meisterwerke.


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist ja witzig, habe ich noch nie davon gehört. Allerdings kenne ich dieses Fimozeug was im Backofen hart wird. Vielleicht könnte man daraus auch Wobbler bauen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Zum verschließen der durchgehenden Drahtösennut kannst du die 2K- Knetmasse verwenden.
> Hab ich schon öfters gemacht, das Zeugs wird steinhart.



Bleibt das Zeugs wenn es steinhart ist auch noch in einem gewisesn Maße belastbar und ein bisschen dehnbar, oder wird es bröckelig?|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> ist ja witzig, habe ich noch nuie davon gehört. Allerdings kenne ich dieses Fimozeug was im Backofen hart wird. Vielleicht könnte man daraus auch Wobbler bauen...



Meine Befürchtung ist einfach, dass all das Zeugs, das man unter Hitze hart werden lässt, seine belastbare Struktur abgibt und zwar richtig hart werden kann, aber ziehmlich porös und bröckelig wird.

Hat das jetzt eigentlich mal jemand gestestet?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich habe damit früher mal gearbeitet. Das bleibt sogar leicht elastisch. Und es gibt dies in sehr vielen Farben. Allerdings war es früher nicht ganz billig wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## diemai (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es stand vor vielen Jahren 'mal n' Artikel in'ner "Rute&Rolle" , da wurden dreidimensionale Blinker aus FIMO gebaut , hatte ich damals auch probiert , die sind aber damals sehr klobig ausgefallen .

Habe mittlererweile vor ca. einem Jahr auch welche aus sogenanter Reparaturknete gemacht , die waren schon besser , auf einen habe ich im Herbst sogar einen Barsch gefangen .

Das Zeug ist nicht billig , ca.8€ bis 9€ , hatte noch einen Rest von'ner Wohnungsrenovierung .
Bei LIDL gibt's das heute in Angebot für 3.99€ , hab' mir noch 'ne Packung geholt , die reicht für 3-6 Köder , je nach Größe .

                          Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## west1 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Bleibt das Zeugs wenn es steinhart ist auch noch in einem gewisesn Maße belastbar und ein bisschen dehnbar, oder wird es bröckelig?|kopfkrat


    Es wird nicht bröckelig. Dehnbar eher nicht.
  Zum verschließen der Nut ist es ganz gut. Den Draht und die Schaufel mit normalem 5 Minuten Epoxy eingeklebt, die restliche Nut mit der Knetmasse ausgefüllt. 
  Es verläuft nicht wie das Epoxy und ist schleifbar.

  Ich  hab mal einen Rest ein paar Tage ins Wasser gelegt und keine Veränderungen festgestellt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Scheint gar nicht so schlecht sein, dieses Zeugs...|rolleyes


----------



## Sparky1337 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

immer wenn ich versucht habs wobbler zu bauen sahn die so schrecklich aus das die fische angst hatten


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> immer wenn ich versucht habs wobbler zu bauen sahn die so schrecklich aus das die fische angst hatten



Die neue Wobbler-Reihe "Scary Fish" ist gegründet...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer dreier Balsaholzkanthölzer. Zwei mal in 30x30x100mm und ein mal in 30x40x100mm. Erstanden habe ich diese im OBI für 2,50€ das Stück. Also 7,50€. Die Kanthölzer waren enorm heruntergesetzt, da an manchen Stellen die Kanten nicht mehr schön waren und an wenigen Stellen auch ganz feine Druckstellen im Holz waren. Die sind aber so gering, dass sie für den Wobblerbau noch sehr gut geeignet sind! Die Qualität ist bei allen super, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte.


----------



## discobarsch (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

am mittwoch war ich am wasser um meinen 2ten selbstgebauten jerk zu testen:
1. wurf, flug, zick-zack-lauf, freude
2. wurf, flug, zick-zack-lauf, stolz
3. wurf, backlash, ping!, staunen
4. tränen

schade, schade! viel arbeit kurzer spass. also beim dritten wurf ist er für immer verschwunden aber er flog gut und ist gut gelaufen, werd also hier weitermachen!

gruss


----------



## fish - hunter (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Erstmal Beileid zum verlorenen Jerk, das klingt nach einem echten Drama.#t

Ich habe heute mein Köderkarussel fertiggestellt. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden, hatte alles nötige zu Hause, außer den Discokugelmotor. (bei Ebay bestellt)

Jetzt wollte ich gleich den ersten Wobbler mit Epoxydpanzer ausrüsten. Aber..............
Nach jeder vollen Drehung klappt der mit einem Ruck um, hätte ich schon Harz drauf, wäre mein ganzer Schreibtisch voll.

*Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie befestigt ihr eure Teile so, dass die sich nicht ruckartig bewegen, sondern schön gleichmäßig ihre Runden drehen?*

Hier noch mein 1,5h Arbeit Köderkarussell:


----------



## holle (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fish-hunter

wenn du nur einen im karussell hast ist es die schwerkraft die das ganze kippeln lässt. die meisten motoren haben auch ein gewisses spiel was sich nicht wirklich beseitigen lässt. 

also einfach mehr köder reinhängen zum auswuchten, dann ruckt auch nix. 

ps: und wenn der köder selbst umklappt dann befestige einen gummi auf der karussell-achse. in den gummi einen drahthaken und den in die bauchöse des köders. schon klappt er nicht mehr um.

@ all

hab auch mal wieder was gemacht. hat nur entfernt mit eigenbau zu tun. 
aber fängige abgekämpfte wobbler haben ein zweites leben verdient.


----------



## fish - hunter (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für den gut gemeinten Rat, aber ich muss dich enttäuschen. ;+
Ich sehe doch woran es liegt, und das ist definitiv nicht mein Karusell oder der Motor.
Ich habe es mit Gummibändern und kleinen Haken aus Draht versucht, damit dreht sich aber das zu weiche Gummiband erst auf, und dann mit einem Ruck zurück, eben bei jeder Runde einmal.
*Meine Frage war deshalb: Wie befestigt ihr eure Wobbler am Karusell?*

Danke schon mal im Voraus:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> *Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie befestigt ihr eure Teile so, dass die sich nicht ruckartig bewegen, sondern schön gleichmäßig ihre Runden drehen?*




Kann auch sein, dass deine Querstange nicht ganz gerade ist und ein wenig Spiel hat. So kommt es vor, dass sie sich in bestimmten Positionen etwas im Loch deiner Seitenplatte "festfrisst", was beim Wieder-Lösen zu Rucklern führen kann.

Bei mir ists manchmal auch so, aber nicht sehr extrem. Ansonsten wie bei Holle beschrieben, immer schön mit Gegengewichten auswuchten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zur Befestigung:

Ich habe meine beweglichen Platten mit Schaubösen ausgestattet. Da mache ich einen Draht dran, und zwar so, dass der kein Spiel mehr hat. Also durch die Öse, ein Ende umbiegen und ein paar mal um die Öse nach hinten wickeln. Das andere Ende kommt in die Wobblerösen.

Wichtig: Ich schraube die Ösen in den Platten etwas auf, bevor ich die ganze Prozedur mit dem Einhängen des Wobblers beginne. Wenn er hängt, ist er meist noch sehr beweglich, eben das von dir angesprochene Problem. Dann drehe ich die Ösen vorsichtig immer weiter zu, bis das ganze auf Spannung ist. Der Wobb sitzt dann bombenfest.


----------



## fish - hunter (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nein, nein, nein,...... :c

es liegt nicht am Gewicht oder sonst irgendwie am Karusell. 

Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich eingezeichnet welche Befestigung ich meine. 

Ich hoffe es kommt jemand der versteht wo das Problem liegt!|rolleyes

Hier also das Bild:


----------



## fish - hunter (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jetzt haben wir an einander vorbei geschrieben.|supergri
Das klingt nicht schlecht, versuch es später damit den Draht zu spannen.#6
Was mir daran allerdings nicht gefällt ist, dass es so unflexibel ist. wenn ich den Wobbler schnell mal rausnehmen will, muss ich erst Draht verbiegen oder rumschrauben.

Mal sehn wies klappt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir an einander vorbei geschrieben.|supergri
> Das klingt nicht schlecht, versuch es später damit den Draht zu spannen.#6
> Was mir daran allerdings nicht gefällt ist, dass es so unflexibel ist. wenn ich den Wobbler schnell mal rausnehmen will, muss ich erst Draht verbiegen oder rumschrauben.




Ja schon, aber warum willst du den Wobbler halbfertig herausnehmen?


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,Moin!
Hab mal wieder welche geschaft.In letzter Zeit gings bei mir etwas zäh voran.Aber nun gibs was neues.
Der erste oben ist noch mal son Grandma nachbau der von meiner Tochter bemalt wurde.Der Papa kann ja nicht immer alleine malen.Und der letzte unten ist ein alter gekaufter Wobbler ,welche Marke weiß ich aber nicht.Wurde ein bischen aufgearbeitet.




Die nächsten sind auch schon wieder in arbeit,kann aber noch ein bischen dauern bis sie fertig sind.
MFG Marc


----------



## Pelznase (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

omma, laufen die alle? bei ein paar modellen kann ich es mir nur schwer vorstellen, weil die schaufeln zu dick und/oder zu kurz ausgefallen sind.

eigentlich war ich nur auf der suche nach einem popper, der sich einfach ohne sich gross konzentrieren zu müssen, führen liess. dabei ist dann dieser sehr vielseitige popper rausgekommen. der ploppt (leger), läuft beim einholen wie ein mefowobbler oder lässt sich wie ein stickbait führen. das macht schon spass^_^... nur mal sehen, ob es die nächste auch so tun.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@fish - hunter: Ich weis jetzt, wo dein Problem zu finden ist. Wer sich dein Bild genau anschaut, bemerkt, dass du die Wobbler folgendermaßen befestigt hast: Du hast einen Draht gebogen und zwar an beiden Enden zwei große Ösen gebogen, in die du den Wobbler eingehängt hast. In den Ösen ansich hat das Teil ja richtig Spiel. Schaue, dass du diese Ösen wegbekommst und den Draht ganz zusammendrückst. Also, dass er ganz eng an der Wobbleröse und an der Befestigung am Köderkarussell anliegt. Der Draht darf sich nicht mehr bewegen, wenn er am Wobbler festgemacht ist. Dann unter Zug den Draht am Köderkarussell befestigen und das Ding hält "Bombenfest", wie es Kohlmeise bereits beschrieben hat.

Hoffentlich war´s verständlich.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Leute,

komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück.
Und das kam so...

Ein neuer Wobbler war im Grundaufbau fast fertig gestellt und wartete nur auf die Löcher für die Bebleiung. 
Also ich ran mit einem 8er Bohrer. Die ersten beiden Löcher klappten sehr gut, nur beim dritten drückte ich dann wohl zu fest. Jedenfalls hatte ich das Teil dann im linken Zeigefinger. Kaum zu glauben, wie Blut spritzen kann....|uhoh:

Na ja, 4 Stiche hats gedauert, bis es zu war. Aber wie heißt es so schön. Wer nix tut, dem passiert auch nix. 

Jetzt noch eine Zigarette und dann Gute Nacht! Genug Stress für heute!


----------



## Terraxx (20. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück.
> Und das kam so...
> ...



Oh, das tut mir leid... aber ....sei froh, dass es "nur" der linke Zeigefinger war und dass es "nur" ein 8er Bohrer war


----------



## discobarsch (20. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein,...... :c
> 
> es liegt nicht am Gewicht oder sonst irgendwie am Karusell.
> 
> ...


 
sieht echt spitze aus dein karusell!
wollt mir auch eins bauen, hab glaub ich auch den selben motor bei ebay erstanden.
eine frage: auf der dem motor gegenüberliegenden seite, hast du da ein kugellager oder ähnliches eingesetzt in der sich die stange dreht?
was für einje stange hast du überhaupt genommen?
und wie hast du die scheiben auf der stange fixiert?

ich hab dein problem übrigens verstanden! 

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Armer Kohlmeise...


----------



## fish - hunter (21. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @fish - hunter: Ich weis jetzt, wo dein Problem zu finden ist. Wer sich dein Bild genau anschaut, bemerkt, dass du die Wobbler folgendermaßen befestigt hast: Du hast einen Draht gebogen und zwar an beiden Enden zwei große Ösen gebogen, in die du den Wobbler eingehängt hast. In den Ösen ansich hat das Teil ja richtig Spiel. Schaue, dass du diese Ösen wegbekommst und den Draht ganz zusammendrückst. Also, dass er ganz eng an der Wobbleröse und an der Befestigung am Köderkarussell anliegt. Der Draht darf sich nicht mehr bewegen, wenn er am Wobbler festgemacht ist. Dann unter Zug den Draht am Köderkarussell befestigen und das Ding hält "Bombenfest", wie es Kohlmeise bereits beschrieben hat.
> 
> Hoffentlich war´s verständlich.


 

Ganz genau das war das Problem, habs schon hinbekommen!
Der erste ist auch schon überzogen, hat eine perfekte Oberfläche abgegeben.

Danke für die Tips#6


----------



## fish - hunter (21. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> sieht echt spitze aus dein karusell!
> wollt mir auch eins bauen, hab glaub ich auch den selben motor bei ebay erstanden.
> eine frage: auf der dem motor gegenüberliegenden seite, hast du da ein kugellager oder ähnliches eingesetzt in der sich die stange dreht?
> was für einje stange hast du überhaupt genommen?
> ...


 
Zu deinen Fragen, 

nein kein Kugellager, ein Stück Draht und verschwindend wenig Schmierfett bilden die Auflage. Metall auf Metall klappt bei der Geschwindigkeit super.
Die Stange ist von einem alten Vorhanggestänge, innen hohl, hat zu gut über den Motorstumpen gepasst, noch ein Loch und dort fixiert.
Meine Scheiben sind sehr dünne Pressplatten, die hab ich genau gebohrt, und mit drei Runden Isolierband pro Platte auf der Stange halten die Prima. Ziehen eh beide nach innen, also reicht jeweils die innere Seite.

Grüße#h


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, 

bin nach knapp 6 Monate Abstinenz vom Board wieder zurück, und hab mich in 3 Tagen durch über 100 Seiten vom Besenstiel gelesen.

Es waren wieder sehr schöne Wobbler dabei und auch viele interessante Themen wo angesprochen wurden.


Bin im mom an 2 Wobblern und einem Popper aus Holz, und wollte mal fragen hat schon jemand von Euch mit flüssigem Wachs experimentierte um einen schnellen Probelauf in der Wanne durch zu führen???
Die Idee ist mir gestern auf der Arbeit gekommen.

Wasserdicht sollte die Schutzhülle alle mal sein, aber wie ist es wenn man anschließend noch Lackieren will.

Dachte ich frag mal bei Euch ob schon jemand Erfahrung damit hat.


----------



## diemai (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raubfisch Angler

Gedacht habe ich auch schon daran , meine Wobs mit Wachs zu imprägnieren ,....... aber darauf wird später bestimmt kein Lack mehr halten , daher hab' ich 's noch nicht gemacht .

Und denk' 'mal an den Klebkram in der Tacklebox , wenn's warm ist !

                                    Gruß#6 , diemai


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich denk mal daß man den großteil von wachs wieder abbekommt.

Will sie ja nur wachsen um Testläufe zu starten und zum bleien.

Anschließend Wachs entfernen, Lackieren und mit Epoxy versiegeln...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Warum willst du dir den Aufwand mit dem Wachs machen?
Ich bestreiche den fertigen Rohling und alle Bohrlöcher, Nut usw. zweimal mit Klar- oder Parkettlack. Für den ersten Test reicht das allemal. Danach alles spachteln und glattschleifen.


----------



## diemai (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raubfisch Angler

Sogar wenn du 95% des Wachses wieder abbekommst , hast du immer noch 5 % Oberfläche , wo es keine optimale Haftung der Folgeanstriche geben wird , und genau dort wird zuerst Feuchtigkeit in den Holzkörper eindringen und die Farbe wird dann großflächig abblättern !

Es heißt ja schließlich auf jedem Farbeimer........"die Oberfläche muß fettfrei sein".......(und Wachs ist ja so'ne Art Fett) !

Da halte ich Kohlmeises Lösung doch für wesentlich praktischer(mache ich auch so ähnlich) .

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK, das sehe ich jetzt auch ein...
Also die mit 5 min Epoxy oder Parkettlack.

Werd die Fertigen Teile mal Posten, aber kann leider noch etwas dauern wegen Schichtbedingter unlust *g*


----------



## diemai (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raubfisch Angler

".....schichtbedingte Unlust......." ,...........kenne ich nur allzugut #q!

                            Schlaf schön , solange du noch kannst !


                                                        Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> ".....schichtbedingte Unlust......." ,...........kenne ich nur allzugut #q!
> 
> Schlaf schön , solange du noch kannst !




Hehe, nächste Woche URLAUB!!!
:l


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kohlmeise so gut müßte ich es mal habe *g*

naj bin dann mal auf dem weg zu der Spätschicht...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Baut denn keiner mehr Wobbler?#c
Ich weis, ich bin selber nicht besser...

Seit Wochen liegen bei mir 2 Wobbler fertig für die Epoxid - Panzerung herum und einen Weiteren habe ich schon bestimmt das fünfte mal grundiert, weil mir kein geeignetes Dekor für Forellen/Barsche einfällt, das mich auch gefällt...|kopfkrat

Aber über den 1. Mai werde ich auf jeden Fall Euch die 3 Wobbler zeigen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Baut denn keiner mehr Wobbler?




Doch, ich habe 2 gebaut. Die sind fertig, ich war bis jetzt zu faul zum Reinstellen...
|peinlich


----------



## Köhlerjan (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise.
Moin, sei gegrüßt. Ich habe den Test mit Epoxy gemacht, kannst es Dir ja mal anschauen im Trööt "Wobblerschaufel tunen". Ich habe ein Epoxy 2K Harz verwendet. Kann man super wobblerschaufeln mit gießen und die sind Steinhart. Also das Material könnt Ihr bestimmt nutzen, gibt sicherlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten dafür im Wobblerbau. Hoffe mein Selbstversuch konnte helfen. Gruß Jan


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Jan!

ich wollte in deinem Trööt eh zurückschreiben und alles revidieren! Hat ja geklappt, hätte ich nicht gedacht!
#h


----------



## Köhlerjan (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin,
ja ist ein super Zeug. Wenn Ihr kein AWN Shop in der Nähe habt, kann man da auch im Katalog bestellen.  Eigentlich haben die das selbe Angebot im Laden, wie im Katalog. Aber ich glaube auch jedes andere Epoxy Harz geht, die Tuben die ich gekauft habe, lassen sich bloß gut dosieren und haben mich deshalb überzeugt. Hier aber mal die Adresse von AWN : http://awn.es-shops.de/eshop.php . Weiß aber nicht ob das online drin ist (Katalog bestellen). Wenn Ihr ne genaue Produktbeschreibung wollt, sagt das an, dann gehe ich noch mal in die Werstatt und such das raus. Gruß Jan


----------



## discobarsch (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo,

ich war auch mal fleissig#6: köderkarusell ist fertig, klebeaugen, schraubösen und spitzenmässiges 2-k-epoxy ist angeliefert und die erste serie jerks/wobbler mit dem neuen equipment ist bereits gefertig.
sind alles mehr oder weniger klone aber seht selbst!
(bin echt stolz drauf weil die auch alle echt geil laufen|stolz

für den 01.05. bin ich gerüstet!!!

gruss


----------



## discobarsch (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...und noch zwei


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Jungs,

also ich hab gestern mal zwei Mini-Jerks gebastelt, und heute morgen vor meiner Schicht noch Ösen und Blei eingeklebt.

Sind meine ersten Jerks, sowie die ersten selbst gemachten Schraubösen aus VA-Schweißdraht ( bis jetzt nur durchgängige Drahtachsen in den Wobblern verwendet ).

Der mit 2 Ösen ist 4,2cm und wiegt also Rohling 5g.
Der mit 3 Ösen ist 5cm und hat ein Gewicht von 6,5g.

Hoffe daß die Beiden nach dem Lackieren und Anlegen des Epoxy-Panzers nicht sinken wie ein Strein.
Weiß nämlich nicht wieviel Gewicht durch die Panzerung noch dazu kommt.
Habe von dem Holz 1g so lang mit Schrohtblei beschwert bis es im Wasser schwebte. Die Rohlinge haben 1-2g weniger Blei eingepumpt bekommen damit ich noch reserve für die Panzerung habe.

Die Beiden sind mal für Barsch und Forellen gedacht, und ich bin gespannt ob sie auch Laufen...

Am Freitag werde die Wobbler, und die beiden Jerks lackiert und wenn ich noch zeit habe auch gleich ins Köderrad gespannt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?|kopfkrat

Gerade drehen 2 Wobbler ihre Runden auf dem Wobblerkarussell und gleich hänge ich den 3. dazu. Bilder kommen dann Anfang der Woche, wenn das Epoxid auch wirklich gut getrocknet ist!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...und dabei habe ich das "Zaubern" gelernt...auf einem der Wobbler habe ich mit einem schwarzen Stabilo-Stift ein paar Punkte entlang der Seitenlinie aufgetragen. Als ich das Epoxid drauf gemacht habe, wurden aus den schwarzen Punkten dunkelblaue Punkte gezaubert...das war zwar nicht so erwünscht, sieht aber gar nicht mal so schlecht aus...|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Eingeschlafen wohl nicht , aber vielerorts ist die Raubfischschonzeit endlich vorbei............|supergri!

                                      Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Eingeschlafen wohl nicht , aber vielerorts ist die Raubfischschonzeit endlich vorbei............|supergri!



Freut mich, dass du noch unter den Lebenden bist. Dass die Schonzeit vorbei ist, ist auch mir nicht entgangen...


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Na ja ,...... bin auch etwas lasch gewesen die letzten Wochen , wenig geschafft , .....habe noch so ein Dutzend Holzköder in der Mache ,......streiche ich erstmal einige Male mit Spannlack weiß vor , ....mal sehen , wie das so funzt !

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine 3 Wobbler haben gestern Nachmittag ihren Epoxidpanzer bekommen und trocknen jetzt noch richtig aus. Morgen kommen dann die Bilder!


----------



## discobarsch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab die letzten tage auch eher geangelt als gebastelt.
mein karusell dreht sich aber auch gerade wieder 

muss an den wobblern auch noch die tauchschaufeln kürzen da die einfach viel zu krass laufen!

bilder folgen

p.s.: auf einen der jerks hatte ich wenigstens schon ein paar barschattacken, jedoch nicht hingen da die brüder doch ein bischen klein waren im gegensatz zum köder |rolleyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

endlich habe ich es geschafft, meine 3 Wobbler fertig zu stellen. Hier sind die Bilder.
A-pro-pos Bilder: Von Euch würde ich auch gerne mal wieder was sehen!

Die Wobbler haben alle eine Größe von etwa 5cm.


http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4369/81196789.jpg
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/6434/23231572.jpg
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/268/44290637.jpg

Material: Die ersten Beiden aus Styrodur, der dritte aus einem für mich unidendifizierbaren Holz


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenigstens einer der noch baut ,Schöne teile adlerauge ^^:m

 seit ihr alle im winterschlaf , sommerschlaf oder wie das auch heißt xD |kopfkrat nenene ^^

ich habe gestern auch einen popper fertiggestellt,  hammer lauf :vik::vik::vik: und SUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER fängig ^^  leider auch schon etwas angeknabbert ^^ich habe  in 2 stunden ganze 7 hechte von 35 - 85cm gefangen und 2 ca 20cm große barsche  leider versagte mein akku vom handy ...:r achso der ist 13cm und wiegt 22gr ^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Schönes Teil!


----------



## discobarsch (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hannes94: petri! sieht ein bischen ulkig aus (sehen ja aber irgendwie alle popper) aber wer fängt hat recht!!!
fangt ihr im augenblick viel mit topwater-ködern?

ich bin nämlich ganz estaunt: hab heute mit einem topwater (so ein walking-the-dog-teil) aus der 1-euro-wühlkiste auch nen 30er barsch erwischt!
hab selber nicht so dran geglaubt aber jetzt werd ich wohl öfter mit diesem teil mein glück versuchen!


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Thx leute  also ich kann nut mit oberflächenködern angeln  da unser see total verkrautet ist  siht mann im pic ja auch etwas ... aber trotzdem sind die teile super   ich will mir jetzt auch einen köder drechseln und hinten einen kleinen propeller aus edelstahl rantüddeln xD^^


----------



## frechfroschxxs (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|wavey:Hi Leute ! Bin aus dem Bornholmurlaub zurück ! Habe zwar noch keine neuen Wobblerfotos aber n Köder hab ich Urlaub doch gebaut . Hier mal was wirklich fängiges:vik:


----------



## diemai (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ frechfroschxxs

Das ist ja cool , .......Ideen muß man haben :q:q:q!

hannes94

Geiler Popper !!!!

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht , das bei uns die Hechte eher auf Stickbaits gehen(Art "Zara Spook") , Popper sind mehr 'was für Barsche in "meinen" Gewässer .

Mit reinen Propeller-Ködern hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo!
schau doch mal hier ob dier das was nützt:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqYFZLRnJu0&feature=related ist ein ganz gutes vid!

mfg basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



frechfroschxxs schrieb:


> Hier mal was wirklich fängiges:vik:




L-O-L:vik:


----------



## frechfroschxxs (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Moin !
Hatte vorm Urlaub noch einen Wobbler fertig gebastelt und einen angefangen ! 
Denke der fertige ist schon ganz gut geworden :q Bei dem der noch in arbeit ist hatte ich neue Arbrushfarben die nicht mit den alten konnten #d ! Jetzt sieht der von unten etwas sch... aus !


----------



## discobarsch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@frechfroschxxs: sehen echt top aus!
meine gepinselten sind im gegensatz dazu immer ziemlich schlapp.

...aber auf den hier bin ich richtig stolz:
belly-glitter-perch :g

gruss


----------



## diemai (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ frechfroschxxs , @ discobarsch

Die sehen doch alle super aus !

                          Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehn doch echt klasse aus ^^ 

ich konnte vom belly boat heute auch einen dicken barsch fangen  28 cm war er^^


----------



## frechfroschxxs (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Danke ! 
Aber Ihr wisst ja das man nur weiter kommt... wenn man mit seinem Werk  nicht zufrieden ist !(und dann weiter macht) 


(Wollen ja irgendwann der Pelznase mal konkurenz machen !!:q:q)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ...aber auf den hier bin ich richtig stolz:
> belly-glitter-perch :g



Was ist das für Glitter?

Wie trägt man den auf?


----------



## discobarsch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was ist das für Glitter?
> 
> Wie trägt man den auf?


 
hi,
das ist glitter aus dem bastelladen.
wenn ich die erste schicht epoxyd auftrage streu ich das einfach vorsicht (von ziemlich weit oben damit das ein bischen streut) drauf.
das zieht dann ein ins eopxyd ein und dann kommen ja noch zwei schichten epoxyd und fertig ist!
das zeug ist aber unheimlich fein (man darf beim streuen nicht atmen sonst verwirbelt das die luft zu sehr!).
ich hab auch noch glitter in silber, der ist aber lange nicht so fein, sieht aber auch nicht so gut aus find ich.

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch: Vielen Dank für ne sehr nette PN!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

gerade komme ich aus dem Garten. Dort haben wir ein etwa 6m² großen Pool, der aber nur als Regenwasserspeicher genutzt wird. Von Pool kann eigeltlich schon gar nicht mehr die Rede sein...aber das ist ja unwichtig.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich alle meine bisher gebauten Wobbler, die man als Wobbler bezeichnen kann, getestet.

Von dem Ergebnis bin ich zu tiefst beeindruckt.
Sie haben Aktionen von hochfrequetem hoch und runter und wenigen Ausschlägen bis hin zu großem, langsamen hoch und runter und weiten Ausschlägen zur Seite.
Also ist alles dabei. Einige schwimmen, andere wenige Sinken schnell.

Jeder Wobbler hat eine ineressante Aktion, sogar der 2-Teilige Wobber wobblet schön!


http://img154.*ih.us/img154/8945/18639486.jpg


----------



## discobarsch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@adlerauge: wenn man ein testbecken im garten hat ist das natürlich perfekt!
selbst fürs austarieren. ich mach das in einem 10l eimer und der ist eigentlich viel zu flach um die sinkgeschwindigkeit zu ermitteln!

p.s.: irgendwie haben die selbstgebauten und handbemalten wobbler immer einen ganz besonderen, persönlichen charme!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> p.s.: irgendwie haben die selbstgebauten und handbemalten wobbler immer einen ganz besonderen, persönlichen charme!!!



Ich denke mal, das ist auf meine Wobbersammlung bezogen...also nehme ich es mal als Kompliment!

...ich weis ja, sie sind nicht perfekt und nicht gebrusht, aber sie laufen super und dem Fisch ist's ehh egal...#6


----------



## diemai (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Eine schöne Sammlung hast du da gebaut#6#6 !

Dann 'mal "dicke Fische":q !

                                     Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Eine schöne Sammlung hast du da gebaut#6#6 !
> 
> Dann 'mal "dicke Fische":q !



Danke Dir!!!

Die ersten Fänge auf diese Eigenbauten werden natürlich gepostet! ...Auf jeden Fall...|rolleyes


----------



## Pelznase (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so sieht meine bevorzugte form für 2009 aus. den prototypen bzw. erstling hab ich am wochenende verloren und darum war ich mehr als gespannt, ob die neuen auch so geworden sind. die stehen dem ersten zum glück in nichts nach, dass ich wieder vorlagen habe. jetzt mache ich aber schnell ´ne schablone und entsprechende fotos, dass ich auch was bleibendes habe!


----------



## discobarsch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das ist auf meine Wobbersammlung bezogen...also nehme ich es mal als Kompliment!
> 
> ...ich weis ja, sie sind nicht perfekt und nicht gebrusht, aber sie laufen super und dem Fisch ist's ehh egal...#6


 
is schon richtig: sollte ein kompliment sein!:m
ich brush ja auch nicht aber ich glaub auch nicht das das für die fängigkeit entscheidend ist.#c

|wavey:


----------



## diemai (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

............meistens nur , wenn du Angler fangen willst :q:q:q!

@ Pelznase

Habe mich schon immer gefragt , was so ein leicht aufwärts gekrümmter Schwanz in puncto Laufverhalten bewirkt;+|kopfkrat !

Schade um das schöne Teil ! 

                                     Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Pelznase (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

glaube nicht, dass sich das nach oben gebogene ende auf die aktion beim einkurbeln gross auswirkt. vielmehr beeinflusst diese form das verhalten beim jerken. um es genauer zu erklären fehlt mir grad die zeit und lust. wer es genau wissen will, muss es selbst probieren!


----------



## basshunt.er (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@pelznase

könntest du die schablone auch auf deine website stellen?
wäre mir eine riesige hilfe!

mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Pelznase (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ne sorry, hab schon welche auf meiner seite und die schablone für diese form bleibt privat.


----------



## jirgel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ne sorry, hab schon welche auf meiner seite und die schablone für diese form bleibt privat.




Ist doch klar wenn man sie für viel Geld teuer verkaufen will  :q.


----------



## Pelznase (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hö? klär mich mal auf!


----------



## west1 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ne sorry, hab schon welche auf meiner seite und die schablone für diese form bleibt privat.


Schade! #c Aber das Bild reicht auch :g


----------



## Pelznase (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

einem könner wie dir reicht ganz bestimmt ein bild.


----------



## jirgel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> hö? klär mich mal auf!



Na du wirst wohl deine Wobbler auch über Ebay verkaufen oder nicht? 

Und bei der Form schätz ich mal das sich das Blei hinter der ersten Öse befindet als 5 - 6 mm hinter der anbringung des ersten Drilling. 

Der Köder wird durch die form sicher stärker Flanken ist aber nur eine Vermutung die ich von Predag Viper habe da die Form fast ident ist.


----------



## Pelznase (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> Na du wirst wohl deine Wobbler auch über Ebay verkaufen oder nicht?



findest du dich nicht ein wenig unverschämt?
erst stellst du eine behauptung auf und dann fragst du, ob ich über ebay verkaufen will!

nein, möchte nicht verkaufen. hab über meine seite immer nachfragen, ob ich köder auch verkaufen. hab immer auch mal gefragt, was die leute bereit wären zu zahlen. als man mir dann geschrieben hat, dass sie nicht mehr kosten dürften als illex köder, hab ich auch kein weiteres interesse an der idee köder zu verticken.

eine schablone wird es nicht geben, weil andere damit kein geld mit meiner vorarbeit machen sollen.


ps: liegst ganz schön falsch mit deinen vermutungen, was den bau des köders angeht!


----------



## bild (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ jirgel
Man baut seine Wobbler doch selber für sich selbst oder man schenkt mal seinem besten Kumpel einen. Das selber bauen bezwegt auch das man die Köder für das Heimische Gewässer perfekt anpassen kann und das dann nur du damit fängts. Wenn du dir einen kaufen willst, kauf dir Rapala oder Salmo die sind alle gleich und weichen nicht von einander ab. Das kann ja jeder so einen kaufen, aber selber zu bauen einen Wobbler der einzigartig ist das können nicht viele.   

Gruß Niki #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bild schrieb:


> [...]aber selber zu bauen einen Wobbler der einzigartig ist das können nicht viele.



Das ist was dran...|rolleyes


----------



## jirgel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> ps: liegst ganz schön falsch mit deinen vermutungen, was den bau des köders angeht!



Kann jeder sagen ohne Schablone kann man es nicht nachprüfen.



Pelznase schrieb:


> findest du dich nicht ein wenig unverschämt?
> erst stellst du eine behauptung auf und dann fragst du, ob ich über ebay verkaufen will!



Ich stell überhaupt nichts auf ich habe vermutet ^^ wenn jemand vorher offen mitmacht und danach so einen Sinneswandel hat darf man noch vermuten.



Pelznase schrieb:


> eine schablone wird es nicht geben, weil andere damit kein geld mit meiner vorarbeit machen sollen.



Komm mal wieder runter von deinen hohen
Ross auch deine sind nur Wobbler mehr nicht. Oder schwimmen dir die Fische an land nach? Wie kommst du eigendlich drauf zu behaupten das man mit deinen Ködern geld machen könnte . 

Aber ist mir hier schon öfters aufgefallen ab einen gewissen Level der baukunst drehen die Leute durch weil sie glauben jemand anderes will ihre Ideen klauen nach Zitat von Michael Mittermeier P*aranoid oder was* ?  

Nur ruhig blut lass stecken.


----------



## Pelznase (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dann sag mir mal, wo ich geschrieben habe, dass ich alles preis gebe? das war nie mein vorhaben, also kann von sinneswandel keine rede sein.

waschweiber äussern ihre vermutungen auch immer so, als wären es tatsachen. darum mache ich jetzt eine schublade auf und stopfe dich zu den anderen schabracken.^^

auch wenn ich dich damit entäusche, aber zum rest wird nichts geschreiben. lasse auch lieber jeden im glauben, das die dinge nix können und ganz gewöhnlich sind.


----------



## Hannes94 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Saaage mal |kopfkrat was habtn ihr schonwider ?? nur weil pelznase keine schablone auf seine hp stellt o.o das ist doch wohl seine sache ... trotzdem geiler wobb #6


----------



## jirgel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> waschweiber äussern ihre vermutungen auch immer so, als wären es tatsachen. darum mache ich jetzt eine schublade auf und stopfe dich zu den anderen schabracken



HAb ich gesagt das es tatsachen sind nein ^^ dein bier und so lang du mich nicht zu deinen Wobbler packst ist es mir egal


----------



## fly-martin (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bitte macht den bisher schönen Thread ( schöne Wobbler, gute Tips usw ) nicht durch Zank kaputt!

Ich würd mal sagen : zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Markus_ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich zuerst einmal vorstellen, ich heiße Markus und komme aus Köln Niehl
bin 42 Jahre alt und seit 19 Jahren verheiratet ich habe eine 10 jährige Tochter. Meine
Hobbys sind Suchen mit einem Metalldetektor, Restaurieren, Mottorad und Angeln. Ich 
bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen über die Homepage jbaits Lures, hier im Forum als der
User Pelsnase bekannt. Ich finde seine Selbstbau Wobbler einfach nur klasse und natürlich
die der anderen User hier auch. Da ich auch einer deren bin der gerne bastelt habe ich versucht Wobbler zu bauen, zur Zeit sind es ein fertiger und einer in Bauphase. Meine Materialien sind Balsaholz 15x15mm ein 1,6mm V2a Schweißdraht, Aluklebeband,
Acryl Farbe von meiner Tochter, 5min Epoxyd Harz von Uhu und 2mm dickes Plexiglas 
für die Schaufel. Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Wobbler und dem den ich gerade am bauen bin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben was ich besser machen könnte. Da ich leider keine Airbrush Pistole sowie kein Karussell für die Wobbler habe, habe ich ihn einfach nur bemahlt und so trocknen lassen.

Viele Grüße aus Köln

Markus


----------



## Markus_ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch die restlichen Bilder.


----------



## Pelznase (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



jirgel schrieb:


> HAb ich gesagt das es tatsachen sind nein ^^ dein bier und so lang du mich nicht zu deinen Wobbler packst ist es mir egal



hab ich gesagt, dass du keine angst haben brauchst, denn schitte kommt mir nicht in die box. ne, hab ich nicht. werd ich auch nicht.^^ so, jetzt gehe ich nimma auf dich ein.

sorry, markus unterstrich für diese unschöne sache...
versuche die köpfe ein bissel spitzer zu machen und die schaufeln in den zeichnungen sind zu flach. lass die details doch am anfang weg und kümmere dich doch lieber um die form und den lauf. statt details könntest du lieber ein paar wobbs bauen.


----------



## diemai (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Ich sehe das genauso wie Pelznase ,..........lieber erstmal mit einigen verschiedenen einfach gehaltenen Modellen mit der Materie vertraut machen !

                                     Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Markus_ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Pelznase,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe, also ich sollte die Köpfe der Wobbler
spitzer machen, heißt das von den Flanken aus oder von Bauch und Rücken.
Du sprichst die Schaufelstellung an, in was für einen Winkel muss sie stehen
so das der Wobbler mitteltief läuft. Wie breit und wie lang soll so eine
Schaufel sein für einen ca. 6cm großen Wobbler der gut Flanken soll.
Der Wobbler den ich gerade am bauen bin was denkst du könnte es was geben
oder ist er nichts ???

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> Ich sehe das genauso wie Pelznase ,..........lieber erstmal mit einigen verschiedenen einfach gehaltenen Modellen mit der Materie vertraut machen !
> 
> Gruß , diemai|wavey:


 
Hallo diemai,

auch dir vielen Dank, werde eure Tipps und Ratschläge beherzigen.


----------



## Pelznase (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mittelwasser ist gut... die ruhr ist im schnitt 3m tief. da ist ein wobbler mit 1,5m in mittlerer tiefe. in einem 10m tiefen gewässer muss er schon 5m tief gehen...
zur stellung der schaufel hab ich auch etwas auf meiner seite. da findest du eine grafik von einem bereich, in dem sich meine einklebwinkel für schaufeln bewegen. daran kannst du dich gut orientieren.
allgemein: wenn du eine winkel von ungefähr 45° (so wie bei dem wobb in meinem banner) kannste nicht viel falsch machen.
um eine flankende aktion zu bekommen, könntest du die nasenöse auch etwas nach unten versetzen. das kannst du auch wieder anschaulich auf meiner seite nachsehen.
oder du machst die nächsten wobbler etwas hochrückiger, die haben dann gleich einen grösseren drang zu flanken.

ob deine teile laufen, vermag ich nicht sagen. mach die einfach bis zur holzversiegelung fertig, dann kann es schon an die ersten lauftests gehen. wenn sie es nicht tun, machst du halt neue.


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kleiner Tip von mir: Nimm etwas dünneren Draht für Deine Ösen. Der läßt sich leichter biegen und in Form bringen und sieht auch besser aus. Ansonsten finde ich Deine Form schon recht witzig und skuril. Berichte mal nach den ersten Lauftests!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ist jetzt wieder Frieden im Thread eingekehrt?

Da hat man ne kacke Woche hintersich und denk sich, man ließt hier im Thread was nettes über ein wunderbares Hobby...und dann sowas...


________________

@Markus_: Schöne Wobbler!!! Sehen sehr interessant aus! Auf das Laufverhalten bin ich schon sehr gespannt!
Zum Draht kann ich mich Bondex anschließen. Der den du genommen hast, ist zwar gut von der Stabilität her. Da kannste Welse mit an Land ziehen, aber von der Optik her würde ein 1mm Draht völlig ausreichen. Auf was angelst du mit diesen Wobblern? Wenn es auf Hechte geht, müsste der 1mm Durchmessern noch gut reichen.
Ich Nehme sogar bei Barschwobblern 1mm V2A-Schweisdraht.
Ansonsten könnte man auch einen 0,5er oder 0,8er für Forelle/Barsch/Zander usw. nehmen.


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> mittelwasser ist gut... die ruhr ist im schnitt 3m tief. da ist ein wobbler mit 1,5m in mittlerer tiefe. in einem 10m tiefen gewässer muss er schon 5m tief gehen...
> zur stellung der schaufel hab ich auch etwas auf meiner seite. da findest du eine grafik von einem bereich, in dem sich meine einklebwinkel für schaufeln bewegen. daran kannst du dich gut orientieren.
> allgemein: wenn du eine winkel von ungefähr 45° (so wie bei dem wobb in meinem banner) kannste nicht viel falsch machen.
> um eine flankende aktion zu bekommen, könntest du die nasenöse auch etwas nach unten versetzen. das kannst du auch wieder anschaulich auf meiner seite nachsehen.
> ...


 

Hallo Pelznase,

nochmals danke für die Hilfestellung ich werde deine Tipps und Ratschläge
berücksichtigen. Ich habe leider erst eben deine Antwort gelesen und hatte
in der Zwischenzeit einen weiteren Wobbler geschnitzt und habe ihn von den
Flanken zum Kopf Spitzer gemacht sowie vom Bauch und Rücken zum Kopf 
spitzer das selbe auch zum Schwanz Ende, so wie ich es gestern abend aus 
Antwort zur meiner Frage entnehmen konnte. Zur Tiefe des Wassers wo ich 
Fische Ist etwa zwischen 5m. bis 3m. Was ich noch wissen möchte ist wie 
weit die Schaufel von der Kopfspitze eingesetzt werden sollte oder ist dieses 
egal oder gar beeinflusst dieses den Lauf des Wobblers ???.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> kleiner Tip von mir: Nimm etwas dünneren Draht für Deine Ösen. Der läßt sich leichter biegen und in Form bringen und sieht auch besser aus. Ansonsten finde ich Deine Form schon recht witzig und skuril. Berichte mal nach den ersten Lauftests!


 
Hallo Bondex,

auch dir vielen Dank für deinen Tipp,
werde euch auf den laufenden halten ob sie Laufen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Markus_: Schöne Wobbler!!! Sehen sehr interessant aus! Auf das Laufverhalten bin ich schon sehr gespannt!
> Zum Draht kann ich mich Bondex anschließen. Der den du genommen hast, ist zwar gut von der Stabilität her. Da kannste Welse mit an Land ziehen, aber von der Optik her würde ein 1mm Draht völlig ausreichen. Auf was angelst du mit diesen Wobblern? Wenn es auf Hechte geht, müsste der 1mm Durchmessern noch gut reichen.
> Ich Nehme sogar bei Barschwobblern 1mm V2A-Schweisdraht.
> Ansonsten könnte man auch einen 0,5er oder 0,8er für Forelle/Barsch/Zander usw. nehmen.


 
Hallo Adl3r4ug3,

ich bin auch gespannt ob sie Laufen, zum Thema Draht
zur Zeit habe ich leider nur den 1,6mm starken V2a Schweißerdraht, ich muss mal schauen wo ich 0,8mm
V2a Draht her bekomme. Auf was ich Angel ist auf
Barsch, Zander und Hecht, mein Angelrevier ist der Rhein
ganz genau die Niehlerhafen Einfahrt, dennoch auch
dir vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach das wesentliche habe ich fast vergessen die Bilder,
also, hier die Bilder vom neuen Projekt, vielleicht kann
mir einer Tipps geben wo ich am besten das Blei einsetzen
sollte. Zur Grösse des Wobblers 60mm Länge Durchmesser
12mm.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und weiter,


----------



## diemai (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Aha ,.... die klassische "Minnow" Form !

Also , wenn die Schaufel weiter nach hinten gesetzt wird , wird der Lauf des Wobblers "weicher" , d. h. das er nicht mehr so viele und heftige Ausschläge macht ! 

Das Trimmgewicht würde ich bei deinem Wobbler neben der Bauchöse einsetzen(oder dort , wo sie sitzen würde) !

Vor der Öse bebleit wird der Wob etwas kopflastiger und läuft dadurch etwas tiefer , bei einem Gewicht weiter hinten verbessern sich hingegen die Wurfeigenschaften zu Lasten der Tauchtiefe .

Das Gewicht vorne stabilisiert oft das Laufverhalten oder verstärkt es sogar , ein hinteres Gewicht hingegen könnte es es hingegen minimieren .

Das hängt aber alles von fast unendlich vielen Faktoren ab(Auftrieb , Körperform , Schaufelgröße ,-und winkel , Schnurösenposition , etc. , etc.) ...........ich probiere meine Rohlinge daher immer in der Badewanne aus , klebe die Gewichte mit Isolierband außen an ,.......so bekomme ich einen ersten Eindruck , wie sie in etwa laufen und kann auch immer die Position der Bleie und deren Gewicht verändern !

Wenn ich zufrieden bin , setze ich die Gewichte dann später an entsprechender Position ein(wobei der Lauf dabei auch wieder etwas vom Test abweichen wird , da man ja Auftriebs-Material herrausbohrt und die Gewichte dann ja auch IM Körper sitzen und nicht außerhalb) !

Vor diesen Testläufen lackiere ich die Rohlinge 2X mit Acryl-Klarlack , damit sie währenddessen kein Wasser ziehen können . 

                                viel Glück#6 , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> Aha ,.... die klassische "Minnow" Form !
> 
> ...


 

Hallo diemai

vielen Dank für deine nützlichen Tipps.




Hallo zusammen,

habe mich nochmals an einen Wobbler geübt, kurz zur Größe er ist 110mm lang,
10mm in der breitesten stelle und 10mm in der Höhe. Irgendwie bekomme ich
die Kiemen nicht so schön geschnitzt wie ihr, hat eventuell einer einen Tipp wie
ich am besten vorgehen kann das sie schön rund Plastisch werden wie bei euren
Wobblern.

Ansonsten allen ein schönes Wochenende und Petri.

Gruß Markus

und hier die Bilder,


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin markus 
 es sieht so aus als würdest du einen dremel o.ä nehmen um die kiemen zu schnitzen, oder ? versuche doch mal mit einem cuttermesser an den vorgezeichneten linien im 90° winkel einzuschneiden , später schräge von der seite den rest wegschneiden  danach mit feinem schleifpapier abschmirgeln  soo mache ich das immer   aber nicht verzweifeln wenn es nicht gleich klappt, es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen ^^ für den anfang aber respect!! 
Mfg Hannes^^


----------



## Markus_ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Moin markus
> es sieht so aus als würdest du einen dremel o.ä nehmen um die kiemen zu schnitzen, oder ? versuche doch mal mit einem cuttermesser an den vorgezeichneten linien im 90° winkel einzuschneiden , später schräge von der seite den rest wegschneiden  danach mit feinem schleifpapier abschmirgeln  soo mache ich das immer  aber nicht verzweifeln wenn es nicht gleich klappt, es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen ^^ für den anfang aber respect!!
> Mfg Hannes^^


 
Hallo Hannes94,

nein ich benutze keinen Dremel, ich habe alles mit einem Skapell Messer geschnitzt, was so ähnlich ist wie ein Cuttermesser danach habe ich alles noch mit Schleifpapier
geschliefen. Die Kiemen habe ich zuerst gerade abgestochen
und dann von der Seite schräg eingeschnitten danach
mit Schleifpapier geglätet, denoch bekomme ich keine
Rundung hin wie ihr das so macht auch den Plastischen
Eindruck bekomme ich nicht hin, bei mir werden es immer
so Dreiecksformen. Sobald ich versuche rundungen zu schneiden frassert das Balsaholz aus.

dennoch danke für deinen ratschlag und noch ein
schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> rundungen



Hey,

mit den Rundungen habe ich die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass das Meiste der Vertiefungen nach der Epoxidschicht eh wieder zu ist. Am Ende blieben mir bei meinen Wobblern nie viel an Rundungen über. Aber optisch sieht es halt schon super aus. Meistens hatte ich dann eine durchgehende glatte Epoxidschicht drüber.


----------



## Markus_ (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mit den Rundungen habe ich die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass das Meiste der Vertiefungen nach der Epoxidschicht eh wieder zu ist. Am Ende blieben mir bei meinen Wobblern nie viel an Rundungen über. Aber optisch sieht es halt schon super aus. Meistens hatte ich dann eine durchgehende glatte Epoxidschicht drüber.


 
Hallo Adl3rug3,

ich werde wohl erstl etwas Üben müssen bis ich auf euren level komme. Die Hauptsache ist für mich das es
Spaß macht was selbst zu machen und das es 
danach noch Funktioniert.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute Morgen noch etwas zeit gehabt um noch zwei Selbstbau Exemplare
zu kreieren. Ich habe noch einen  in  L. 100mm x  H. 8mm x B. 10mm großen
Wobbler geschnitzt und einen kleinen für Barsche L. 20mm x H. 10mm x B. 10mm.
Werde Morgen mal versuchen an 0,8mm und 0,5mm dicken V2a Schweißerdraht
zu bekommen sowie an 1mm und 2mm starkes Plexiglas um die Wobbler soweit
fertig stellen zu können das ich sie bemalen kann. Anbei habe ich noch ein paar
Bilder von den zwei neuen und ein Bild wo alle neu geschnitzten drauf sind. Es 
wäre nett von euch wenn ihr mir auf dem Bild wo alle drauf sind, die Stellen ein
zu zeichnen wo ich die Schnitte für die Tauchschaufeln machen soll sowie die Stellen
wo ich das Blei Plazieren sollte so das sie in 2m. unter der Wasseroberfläche  gut Wobbeln.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch zwei Bilder.


----------



## bild (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi habe mal eine frage ob die Schaufel zum Köder passt oder ich sie verändern sollte. (Länger,Kürzer usw..) Sie ist noch nicht eingeklebt und villeicht ist auch der Winkel nicht ganz korrekt.


Gruß    Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bild: Also die sieht gar nicht schlecht aus. Von der Seitenansicht super. Die Neigung passt m.E. Die Form kannst eingtlich auch so lassen. Vielleicht 3mm wegnehmen und en bissel runder machen, aber sonst würde ich sie so lassen und einkleben. Hoffen, dass er läuft...


----------



## bild (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Alerauge 
 Danke für den Tipp wird dann gemacht ich schreibe dann mal wie der läuft.


----------



## Markus_ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

es hat sich rausgestellt das sich alte Sprichwörter bewahrheiten,
Übung macht den Meister, denn ich habe es heute endlich mal geschafft 
einen Wobbler  Runde Kiemendeckel zu schnitzen. So nun zu
Plexiglas und V2a Draht den ich mir heut mal eben kaufen wollte, es
ist kaum zu glauben 2 Stunden Fahrerei quer durch Köln und keiner
der Geschäfte wo ich war hatte so was da, ich werde wohl oder übel
Morgen noch mal los um mein Glück zu versuchen 0,5mm und 0,8mm
V2a Draht und eine 1mm dicke Plexiglas Platte zu bekommen. Eine
Frage an euch was ist besser für die Herstellung der Schaufel Plexiglas,
Makrolon  oder Acrylglas ??? was lässt sich gut erhitzt verformen,
und was ist Stabiler und bricht nicht so schnell ???, ich weiß ich stell euch
viele Fragen aber ich bin eben neu auf diesen Gebiet des Wobblerbaus,
noch etwas bitte könnt ihr mir meine Frage von Gestern auch noch beantworten 
wohin ich den Schaufelschnitz machen soll und wie groß die Schaufel werden sollte.
Euch erst mal vielen Dank für die Geduld mit mir ich hoffe ich kann mich irgendwann
ein mal revangieren.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> Makrolon  oder Acrylglas ??? was lässt sich gut erhitzt verformen,
> und was ist Stabiler und bricht nicht so schnell ???




Nimm Makrolon.
Das bricht nicht. Erhitzt verformen geht zwar, aber dann muss es schon sehr heiß sein. Außerdem ist die Biegestelle dann optisch nicht mehr ganz so schön. Aber wie gesagt, Makrolon ist der Werkstoff der Wahl.


----------



## Markus_ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nimm Makrolon.
> Das bricht nicht. Erhitzt verformen geht zwar, aber dann muss es schon sehr heiß sein. Außerdem ist die Biegestelle dann optisch nicht mehr ganz so schön. Aber wie gesagt, Makrolon ist der Werkstoff der Wahl.


 

Hallo Kohlmeise,

ok, werde dann Makrolon mir besorgen, kannst du mir auch etwas über die Größe der Tauchschaufel und deren Position
an meinen geschnitzten Wobblern sagen ??? es sollen alle
so etwa 2m unter das Wasseroberfläche laufeund gut Flanken. Zur Bebleiung hätte ich auch eine Frage soll man sie so anbringen das der Wobblerkopf tiefer im Wasser liegt als das Schwanzende ???.

GRuß Markus


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Plexiglas kann brechen(leidvolle Erfahrung) , Makrolon(Lexan) ist top !

Schau' mal wegen 0,8 mm V2A-Draht im Fachhandel für Schweißzubehör , in guten Baumärkten gibt's das auch manchmal , .......auf 1,0 kg Rollen zum Schutzgas-Schweißen , ca. 25€ pro Rolle !

Googel auch mal "Frohnius Schweißtechnik" , die haben deutschlandweit Filialen(eine in meiner Nähe) , beziehe dort 1,0 mm V2A-Schweißdraht in Ein-Meter-Stücken !

                                   viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> Plexiglas kann brechen(leidvolle Erfahrung) , Makrolon(Lexan) ist top !
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen Diemai,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, ich werde heute noch mal in die Stadt fahren und dort in ein Metallfachgeschäft gehen,
die werden dort so hoffe ich den Draht haben. Ich habe 
Gestern durch Googel auch ein Fachgeschäft für Plexiglas gefunden was bei mir in der Nähe ist, ich hoffe dort auch
Makrolon zu bekommen. 


Hast du eventuell einen Tipp für mich, wegen der Bebleiung,
Tauchschaufelgröße und deren Position ???.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Also , ....deine hier gezeigten Rohlinge haben ja eigentlich alle mehr oder weniger eine längliche "fischige" Form .

Als mehr oder weniger flach laufenden Wob würde ich die Schaufel zwischen 15° und 45° zur Längsachse positioniert anbringen .

Zeigt die Schaufel steiler nach unten(15°) , sollte die Schnuröse an der Nasenspitze sein , bei 45° auch etwas darunter , etwas vor der Schaufel .

Umgekehrt könnte der Wobbler zu sehr flanken oder sogar umschlagen , was wiederrum mit viel Ballastgewicht ausgeglichen werden müsste .

Die Schaufel selber sollte bei diesem Wobbler-Typ nicht breiter werden(breiteste Stelle) als der Rohling selbst , eher vielleicht 10% bis 15% schmaler .

Als Schaufelform würde ich wohl die Halbkreisförmige wählen , die Richtung Basis(der Teil , der eingeklebt wird) schmaler zuläuft , wobei dann die gerade Basis ca. 3/5 bis 2/3 der größten Breite am Übergang der unteren Halbkreisform beträgt .

Je länger die Schaufel ist , desto mehr wird der Wobbler ausschlagen , ....ist sie ZU lang , wird er sich auf den Rücken drehen , und man muß mit Ballast im Bauch gegensteuern(man kann die Schaufel aber auch kürzen) .

Die Trimmgewichte kommen bei diesem Wobblertyp(wie bei den Allermeisten) vor und hinter die Bauchöse , also auf ca. 1/3 bis 2/5 der Körperlänge von vorne .

Gewicht noch weiter hinten bewirkt eine besseres Wurfverhalten , läßt den Wob jedoch schwanzlastig werden , daher minimiert sich die Tauchtiefe und oft auch die Wobbel-Frequenz ,-und Intensität .
Bei einer kleineren Tauchschaufel kann man solchen Wobbler aber als Jerkbait fischen(Pull&Pause) , er sollte dann aber schwebend , bzw. leicht sinkend ausgetrimmt sein . 

Gewicht vorne stabilisiert den Lauf , erhöht die Tauchtiefe aber vermindert die Wurfeigenschaften .

Tip : kaufe dir das Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin , gibts als Original für ca. 20€ , einen kleiner formatierten Nachdruck gibts für ca.6€ . Google einfach 'mal ,.......da steht wirklich ALLES drin , was du über die physikalischen Gegebenheiten eines Wobblers wissen musst .

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Tip : kaufe dir das Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin , gibts als Original für ca. 20€ , einen kleiner formatierten Nachdruck gibts für ca.6€ . Google einfach 'mal ,.......da steht wirklich ALLES drin , was du über die physikalischen Gegebenheiten eines Wobblers wissen musst




Na ja, fast alles. In Punkto Bebleiungsregeln und Schaufelform habe ich schon Beobachtungen gemacht, die den Thesen im Buch entgegengesetzt waren. Dennoch ist es natürlich eine empfehlenswerte und sehr nützliche Lektüre, von der jeder angehende Wobblerbauer profitieren kann.
Man kann sich selbstverständlich auch die ganzen Postings hier durchlesen....:q


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

OK , ist mir allerdings noch nicht aufgefallen ,.........allerdings finde ich , das die Lackier,-und Imprägniertips mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind , ....da muß wirklich jeder selbst nach seinen Möglichkeiten das Beste für sich 'rausfinden !

Aber für den Anfänger trotzdem ein sehr guter Leitfaden !

Ein weiteres Buch , das ich sehr schätze(englischsprachig) , ist "Crankbait Secrets" von der amerikanischen Angel-Koryphäe Joe Bucher ,.......da geht's zwar nicht um Wobblerbau , sondern um alle Aspekte des Wobbler-Fischens an sich , natürlich auf amerikanische Verhältnisse zugeschnitten(Muskie,Schwarzbarsch) .

Dort sind auch ein, zwei Kapitel drinnnen , die sich mit der Physik des Wobblers beschäftigen(Schaufel , Körper , Einhängeöse , etc.....) , hat mir sicherlich auch einiges gebracht !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> [...]eine 1mm dicke Plexiglas Platte[...]



Halt nein!!!! STOP!!!! Nicht!!!

Nimm eine 2mm starke Platte. Für Wobbler unter 5cm nehme ich sogar eine Platte in 2mm. Die ist viel Stabiler als eine 1mm starke und dennoch leicht genug. Ich kann dir nur zu einer 2mm starken Platte raten.


----------



## Markus_ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ein Hallo an Alle ,und Hallo Diemai, Kohlmeise und Adl3r4ug3

Erst mal euch vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps und Ratschläge.
Also, ich war heute wieder los um mir Makrolan und Edelstahldraht zu besorgen
Habe aber es nur geschafft Makrolan zu bekommen in einer stärke von 1,5mm und
in der Größe von 320mm x 350mm und das ganze war auch noch Gratis weil’s ein
Reststück war. So Diemai habe mich mal versucht an das zu halten was du mir an
Vorgabe gegeben hast. Also, mein Wobbler hat eine Länge von 110mm und
eine Breite 12mm und Höhe von 14mm. Jetzt habe ich mir erst mal eine 
Schablone einer Schaufel geschnitten die Länge ist 25mm, Breite oben 10mm unten
5mm. Davon möchte ich das 5mm in den Wobbler einsetzten das die Schaufel Länge
noch 20mm beträgt. Den Schlitz für die Aufnahme der Schaufel soll 45° werden und 
5mm von der Kopfspitze geschnitten werden, die Schnuröse soll unter das Maul kurz über der Schaufel das ganze ist Rot auf den Bildern zu sehen. Ich hoffe das es so richtig ist wenn nicht
Bitte ich um Verbesserung.

Anbei Bilder für das bessere Verständnis meiner oberen Ausführung.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Makrolon Platte.


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Sieht ja schon nicht schlecht aus !

So hatte ich mir die Schaufelform in etwa vorgestellt !

Ich habe allerdings mit dieser Schaufel/Ösenkonfiguration keine Erfahrung , ......ich würde die die Schaufel etwas kürzen(so das ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 ihrer Länge weniger aus dem Köder herrausragt) und würde den Schaufelschlitz weiter nach hinten setzen , in etwa unter das Auge .

Die Öse würde ich dann direkt unter die Nasenspitze setzen , so das sie etwas nach unten zeigt .

Ich sage nicht , das dein Wobbler so jetzt nicht laufen wird , habe ein solches Arrangement aber wiegesagt noch nicht probiert .
Außerdem könntest du so ein Stabilitätsproblem an der Nasenspitze bekommen , da ist wirklich nicht viel "Fleisch" .

Willst du es trotzdem so machen , müsstest du die Schaufel biegen , so das du den Schlitz horizontal von vorne führen kannst ,........und dann die Basis schlitzen , so das das Drahtsystem auch noch hindurchpaßt .

Meines Wissens kann man Makrolon nur unter Hitze ohne Memoryeffekt biegen , habe das noch nie gemacht ,....nehme in einem solchen Fall immer Alu-Blech(was dann aber wieder ein Gewichtsproblem ergeben könnte) .



PS : 

Eine zu lange Schaufel kann man immer noch nachträglich in eingeklebtem Zustand abschleifen , sollte der Wobbler zu sehr flanken oder sich auf den Rücken drehen , ........in solchem Falle aber immer zuerst versuchen , den Wobbler mit provisorisch angeklebten Gewichten(Isolierband auf vorlackiertem Körper) auszutrimmen , erst wenn das nichts hilft , zu radikaleren Maßnahmen greifen !

Kleiner Tip noch : 
an der Schaufelbasis(der Teil , der im Wobblerkörper steckt) , zwei , drei kleine Löcher bohren , ggfs. auch Nuten in die Basiskante feilen , dann hält sie viel besser nach'm Einkleben .

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Diemai,

ich habe jetzt noch einmal alles so gemacht wie du es
mir geschrieben hast. Die Schaufel ist jetzt 20mm Lang
davon sind 5 mm im Wobblerköper dann bleibt ein rest
von 15 mm was draußen ist am unteren Ende ist die Schaufel
jetzt 6mm und oben wie gehabt 10mm. Die Schaufel habe ich 
nochmals um 5mm nach hinten versetzt so ist sie in etwa unter 
dem Auge, den Winkel von 45° habe ich beibehalten.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von der Änderung, und nochmals
Danke für deine Geduld mit mir.

P.s. das Rote an der Nasenspitze des Wobblers soll die Schurösen Stellung darstellen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Mann , ....du machst dir ja richtig Mühe mit all' den Fotos , .....aber es ist so alles gut nachzuvollziehen !

Wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe , wird später die Schaufel 5 mm kürzer(da sie ja im Schlitz verschwindet) als die jetzige Pappschablone...........dann würd' ich 'mal sagen "so hatte ich mir das gedacht !"

Du kannst die Schaufel dann and der Basis noch ein wenig verrunden/verjüngen , so das sie an den Seiten keine Ecken überstehen , ....sieht nicht so gut aus und ist auch für die Aktion besser .

                   Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Guten Morgen Diemai,

ach das ist halb so wild mit den Fotos die gehen recht schnell, aber so ist es wenigsten
nach zu voll ziehen, was man tut. Also, die Schaufel wird eine insgesammt Länge von
20mm haben von den 20mm verschwinden 5mm im Wobbler Köper dann bleiben 15mm
die von außen noch zu sehen sind. Diemai mit Abrunden meinst du doch sicherlich das
die Schaufelform etwas am unteren ende was in den Wobbler geht Oval wird, oder ???.

GRuß Markus


----------



## diemai (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Die Basiskante bleibt natürlich gerade , ich meinte nur , das keine Ecken an den Seiten entstehen .

Meistens wird man die Schaufel vom Übergang zur unteren Halbkreis-Form bis zur Basiskante soweit verjüngen , so das die Basiskante etwas kürzer wird als die größte Breite des Schaufelschlitzes an dessen tiefster Stelle .

So "verschwinden" quasi die Seitenkanten der Schaufel in den Flanken des Wobblers .

Es ist wichtig , das die Schaufel unten etwas breiter ist als an ihrer Basis , das ist bei den allermeisten Wobbler-Modellen so , egal , ob Tief ,-oder Flachläufer ,..........es soll ja unten an der Schaufel beim Einholen Druck aufgebaut werden , der den Wobbler dann seitlich ausbrechen läßt ,.......der Schnurzug zwingt ihn dann wieder zurück , ergo........der Köder wobbelt ! 

Wäre die Schaufel an der Basis genauso breit wie an der Spitze , würde der Druck auf den oberen Teil der Schaufel erhöht werden , was den Wobbler am seitlichen Ausbrechen hindert und das Wobbeln negativ beinflußt oder es gänzlich verhindert(der Köder würde dann nur geradeaus tauchen) .

Wäre die Schaufel aber unten wesentlich breiter als der Wobblerkörper , kann sich ebenfalls der oben erwähnte "Geradeauslauf" ergeben , einfach weil der Druck auf eine an sich zu breite Schaufel dann zu groß wird , was dann ebenfalls ein seitliches Ausbrechen verhindert .

Bei einer zu langen Schaufel wird der Druck auf den unteren , breiteren Teil der Schaufel beim Einholen wiederrum zu groß , auch weil der "Hebelarm" zur Einhängeöse dann ja auch länger ist , ......der Wobbler wird sich dann einfacher und schneller auf den Rücken drehen .

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus:
Sieht wirklich klasse aus, dein Wobbler.
Die Schaufel scheint so gut positioniert zu sein, die Öse könnte einen Tick zu weit unten hängen, aber das muss man probieren. 
Bei dem endgültigen Lauf wird es wahrscheinlich sehr auf die Bebleiung ankommen und da gibt es erstmal keine Ratschläge zu geben. Ab in die Badewanne (natürlich in lackiertem Zustand, damit kein Wasser gezogen wird) und testen! Ich hab selber mal eine ähnliche Form gebaut und da auch ein Blei recht weit hinten eingesetzt, aber wie gesagt, das muss man testen. 
Falls der Wobb aufgrund der tiefen Kopföse sehr stark ausschlägt, kann man dies auch eventuell mit größerer Beschwerung wieder kompensieren. 

Ich vermute mal, dass bei deiner Arbeit ein Wobbler rauskommt, der relativ eng und hochfrequent läuft. Berichte dann mal!
#h


----------



## Markus_ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Diemai Hallo Kohlmeise

So habe heute die Tauchschaufel aus Makrolon geschnitten. Ich habe
Dann so wie du es mir beschrieben hast die Kannten in einem 0,75mm
Radius mit 2000 Nassschleifpapier geschliffen. Ich habe in den Wobbler einen
Exakten Schnitt von 45° zur Längsachse geschnitten er ist 5mm tief.
So ich hoffe das es so gehen wird brauch nur noch 05mm oder 0,8 V2a
Draht dann werde ich den Wobbler mit 2K Lack versiegeln und 
Provisorisch die Stahlachse einsetzten Sprengringe und Drillinge ran und
Ausbleien. Ich werde ihn soweit ausbleien das er mit dem Rücken gerade
Aus dem Wasser kommt, weil er soll noch mit Alutape und Epoxyd Harz
Bearbeitet werden danach sollte er unter der Wasseroberfläche Schweben.

Gruß Markus

Anbei Bilder.


----------



## Markus_ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

noch ein Bild.


----------



## bild (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Schaufel sieht richtig Geil aus gut gemacht =P

Gruß Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Deine Wobbler sehen echt super aus!

Vielleicht geben mir deine Bilder die nötige Motivation um mich die Tage auch wieder ans Wobblerbauen zu setzen!


----------



## diemai (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Das sieht ja super aus#6#6 !  

Mit dem "schwebend ausbleien" hast'e dir aber was vorgenommen , ......aber viel Glück dabei !

                           Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Markus 
die sehen schon echt geil aus  

ich war auch wider fleißig  mein neuster jerk^^ + n pic vom erstem fang (74cm hecht) ^^:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Markus_ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Niki, Stefan, Diemai und Hannes

euch vieren erst mal vielen Dank für das nette Lob, werde euch über meinen Wobbler weiter auf den Laufenden halten was den Fortschritt angeht. Stefan eure Bilder von euren Wobbler haben mir die Motivation gegeben um selber mal welche zu Bauen, es ist 
ein Befriedigendes Gefühl selber was mit den Händen her zu stellen und wenn es dann noch Funktioniert ist man doppelt so Stolz darauf. Hannes toller JERK, und ein Toller 
Hecht den du da gefangen hast. Mein Kumpel hatte vorgestern einen in der Niehler Hafeneinfahrt gefangen er hatte knappe 60cm, dann haben wir ihn vorsichtig vom Hacken befreit und wieder zurrück gesetzt.


Euch allen noch Morgen einen schönen Vatertag und viele gut Fische.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Schöner Jerk , schönes Gewässer und schöne Fische ,.......Petri Heil#6#6 !

Kleiner Tip : Diese Einhängekarabiner würde ich höchstens für Grundbleie nehmen ,........wenn überhaupt#d ! 

Ich benutze nur noch sogenante "Duo Lock Snaps" , habe ich mir früher immer aus USA bestellt , mittlererweile gibt's die hierzulande auch , .....gut und günstig von "SPRO"(andere Marken sind viel teurer) , habe so ca. 1,30€ pro Packung bezahlt .

@ Markus_ 

Gern geschehen #6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

komme gerade aus der Werkstatt und habe mir 4 etwa 1cm² "große" Tauschschaufeln für etwa 4,5cm "kleine" Wobber für Forellen, Döbel und Barsch ausgesägt. Jetzt geht's hoch ins Bastelzimmer und heute Abend kommen dann die Bilder der noch unlackierten Wobbler , wenn das Epoxid eingetrocknet ist!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Hannes94
> 
> Kleiner Tip : Diese Einhängekarabiner würde ich höchstens für Grundbleie nehmen ,........wenn überhaupt#d !




Das kann ich nur bestätigen!!!!!
Genau dieser Wirbeltyp hat mir einen meiner besten Hechte versaut, ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Der rosa Riesentwister hing bombensicher im Maulwinkel, als der Hecht (so um die 95 cm) direkt vor mir sprang. Dann war auf einmal der Kontakt weg und mir kam die lose Schnur entgegen. Was war passiert?

Der untere Teil des Wirbels hatte sich umgedreht, der Einhänger befand sich nun oben. Dadurch ging er einfach auf und der Hecht verabschiedete sich. Er hat es wohl gepackt, den Haken irgendwann loszuwerden, gesehen habe ich ihn allerdings nicht mehr. Das war dann auch das letzte Mal, dass ich diese Wirbel eingesetzt habe.
|uhoh:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> heute Abend kommen dann die Bilder der noch unlackierten Wobbler , wenn das Epoxid eingetrocknet ist!



Den Scheißdreck hätte ich mir echt sparen können. Also das mit Abend...

Vorhin habe mich das 5-Minuten-Epoxidharz von Behnke korrekt im Verhältnis Harz:Härer 1:1 angerührt. Die ersten beiden Wobbler gingen problemlos. Beim dritten zog das Harz schon an und ich musste notgedrungen kurz meine Hände waschen gehen, da ich ich mich mit Epoxid ein bisschen bekleckert hatte und auch das ein oder andere Werkzeug etwas abbekommen hatte. Also noch schnell den 3. Wobbler vollgemacht, Schaufel reingehauen und Blei draufgeschmissen. Zur hart um weiter zu arbeiten. Also das fast getrocknete Epoxid wieder mit samt den Innerreien des Wobblers hausgerissen und die Teile bestmöglich von dem immer noch sehr schnell hart werdenden Harz befreit und neues Epoxid angerührt. Das war ne scheiß Arbeit und ne nervige Angelegenteit.
Dementsprechend sieht mein 3. Wobbler auch aus. Alles hängt ein bisschen schief in der Landschaft. Da war nix mehr mit drücken oder biegen. Bombenfest...

...aber vllt läuft er ja...

Und ich hatte zum Glück auf die Uhr geschaut, das waren niemals 5 Minuten...eher 4...#d

Nie wieder "epoxiddiere" ich 3 Wobbler auf einmal...#q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nie wieder "epoxiddiere" ich 3 Wobbler auf einmal...#q




Ich hab zu Anfangszeiten mit dem UHU Schnellfest gearbeitet.
Da war schon 1 Wobb mit 15 cm von der Verarbeitungszeit her grenzwertig.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Anfangszeiten mit dem UHU Schnellfest gearbeitet.
> Da war schon 1 Wobb mit 15 cm von der Verarbeitungszeit her grenzwertig.



Damit habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gearbeitet. Ich bleibe bei meinem Epoxid. Auch wenns sehr schnell hart wird.:vik:


----------



## Hannes94 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für den lob leute 
das mit den karabinern ist so eine sache normalerweise benutze ich auch immer easy clips von ralpalla oder wie die dinger auch heißen xD |rolleyes ich sitze auch schon wider an meinem nächsen jerk projekt  bilder kommen heute abend  
das mit dem epoxy kenne ich auch .... -.-


----------



## diemai (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise 

Sowas ist mir mit den Dingern auch schon passiert :r! 

Habe meine ganzen Bestände mittlererweile entsorgt , seit ich die "Duo-Locks" hier günstig gefunden habe ,.......sogar an allen "Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen " habe ich Letztere jetzt dran , ......damit auch nicht ein Grundblei oder Futterkorb mehr unnötigerweise verloren geht !

                                   Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Markus_ (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

Stefan solange die ersten zwei Wobbler ok. sind, kann man doch damit Leben.
Zum Uhu Schell Hart Epoxyd 5min. kann ich sagen das er schneller als die
angegebenen 5min. hart wird.


----------



## Hannes94 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mein neuster


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Klar, damit kann ich gut leben. Der dritte ist ja auch nicht vermurkst. Denke, dass er trotzdem laufen wird. Und wenn er auch mehr rumwackelt...vielleicht ist das ja die optimale Bewegung...|rolleyes

@Hannes94: Wow. Der sieht super aus. Ist der gebrusht? Sonst wüsste ich nicht, wie man so feine dezente Farbpünktchen auftragen könnte...#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bilder kommen heute Abend nicht mehr. Habe mich entschlossen die Wobbler gleich zu grundieren. Ihr dürft dann raten, welcher der "weniger geglückte" ist.#6


----------



## diemai (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Oberflächenköder ????

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge:
  nein der ist nicht gebrusht .... xD  nur mit spraydose  ich weiß das das nicht so gut ist aber das endresultat finde ich trotzdem  recht gelungen:g  , die pünktchen kommen wenn man die dose ca 50 -70 cm vom köder entfehrnt hält und ganz oft ganz kurtz aufs cap tippt 
 zur köderinfo |bla: der ist leicht schwanzlastig , wiegt 24gr ,ca 12 cm  und langsam sinkend ^^.ich  war vorhinn mal  10minuten testangeln und er leuft hervorragend  schööön glichmäßig im zickzack   ich hatte sogar 2 nachleufer |bigeyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> finde ich trotzdem  recht gelungen:g



Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch ausdrücken!

Meine 3 Wobbler bekommen heute noch die letzte Schicht grundierung und heute Abend kommen dann die Bilder. (Bin mal gespannt, wer den weniger Gelungenen unter den dreien herausfindet...)


----------



## Markus_ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch ausdrücken!
> 
> Meine 3 Wobbler bekommen heute noch die letzte Schicht grundierung und heute Abend kommen dann die Bilder. (Bin mal gespannt, wer den weniger Gelungenen unter den dreien herausfindet...)


 
Hallo Stefan,,

da bin ich mal gespannt wie die Wobbler aussehen.

So werde jetzt mal zum Prat.... Markt fahren und mir eine
Dose 2K Klarlack zu kaufen, um dann die Wobbler zu Versiegeln und danach mal sie ins Wasser zu legen um sie 
dann ausbleien zukönnen.

Gruß Markus

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

war ja Gestern im Pratiker Markt und habe sehe und staune,
da den 0,8mm Edelstahldraht bekommen, 9m für 2,39€ und eine Dose 2K Klarlack 500ml für 5.90€ und auf alles habe ich noch 25% Rabat bekommen. So habe jetzt die Stahlachse 
eingeglebt un d den Wobbler mit Klarlack versiegelt, heute
Abend werde ich ihn im Wasser ausbleien.

Gruß Markus

P.s. kann ich die Nasenöse so lassen ???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

wie versprochen hier das Bild meiner grundierten Wobbler.
Na, welcher ist der "weniger Gelungene"? (Stickwort Epoxid zu schnell getrocknet)

http://img195.*ih.us/img195/282/p5230023.jpg


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge :
 also ich würde sagen der erste von oben xD weil das zimlich ungleichmäßig ist ^^ ich würde sie nochmal ordentlich rundschleifen . aber trotz allem  schöne wobbs #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Adlerauge :
> also ich würde sagen der erste von oben xD weil das zimlich ungleichmäßig ist



richtig


----------



## diemai (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ihr seit ja wieder mächtig produktiv :q!

                                 Viel Glück , diemai#6


----------



## discobarsch (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi wobblerbauer,
ich hab auch endlich mal wieder 2 fertig: ein jerkbait (salmo nachbau) und einen grossen wobbler (grandma nachbau).
laufen beide richtig geil! vor allem der wobbler flankt wie sau!

am montag gehts nach stralsund und dann die ganze woche mit dem boot raus :vik::vik::vik:

ich hoffe meine eigenbauten fangen dann auch
hab da ja genug gelegenheit zum testen!

werd in einer woche berichten,
gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch: Die sehen wirklich toll aus! Goldglitter haut's einfach raus!

Petri Heil für deine Angelwoche!


----------



## discobarsch (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @discobarsch: Die sehen wirklich toll aus! Goldglitter haut's einfach raus!
> 
> Petri Heil für deine Angelwoche!


 
besten dank :q

alles was barschähnlich aussehen sollte kriegt jetzt von mir die pocke vergoldet |supergri aber wie man sieht erstrahlen die rotaugen auch in neuem glanz (klebefolie von lureparts.nl) :m

bis bald


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Feine Sachen, sind ja richtig toll geworden !

'wünsche Dir einen Tollen Urlaub und 'ne richtig
fette Mamma 

Gruß und Petri

Bobster


----------



## diemai (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner 100%ig an:q !

                                      "Petri Heil" :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Klasse Arbeiten!
Die Schablone für den Grandma hast du aus dem Netz, nicht wahr??? Ich hab den auch schon nachgebaut. Allerdings flankte er mir schon ZU heftig und die Bebleiungsangaben waren einige Gramm zu niedrig ausgefallen. Aber die Schaufelform ist sehr gut - vor allem, wenn man keine Lust hat, ganz exakte Rundungen zu feilen....:q


----------



## discobarsch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlmeise: ja genau hab die anleitung aus dem netz. der erste den ich gebaut hab flankte auch zu heftig aber der hier ist genau richtig.
ich denke das liegt stark daran ob die tauchschaufel im eingeklebten bereich beiter als der körper ist. beim ersten ist diese kante zu sehr im epoxyd verschwunden und deswegen dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr so schön gelaufen.
von der bebleiung ist der meiner meinung nach optimal: mit stahlvorfach ist der fast suspending (ist aber purer zufall). liegt bestimmt auch am holz das man verwendet.
die schaufel ist natürlich wirklich einfach zu machen, aber warum nicht mit einfachen wobbs anfangen ;-)
aber danke für dein lob!

gruss

p.s. wer interesse an der anleitung hat => melden!


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Wenn die "GrandMa" zu sehr flanken tut , würde vielleicht eine KÜRZERE Schaufel Abhilfe schaffen , ....vielleicht nächstes Mal temporär zum Testen einsetzen ????


Habe endlich nach langer Zeit auch 'mal wieder welche fertig bekommen ,...........ich mag's ja öfter 'mal etwas ungewöhnlich.........:q:q:q !

                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

......und noch einer ......!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## discobarsch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: echt innovativ! vor allem der mit dem drilling auf der oberseize und die kugel!
ich denk mir auch oft das ein spinnköder nicht wie ein fisch oder was lebendiges aussehen muss.
wie läuft den die kugel?
bei der kugel hätte ich auch ein bischen angst ob ein drilling hinten reicht. oft nimmt der fisch dann den köder ins maul ohne das der haken fast weil der köder viel dicker ist der drilling! oder ist das mehr eine scheibe als eine kugel?


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Das ist mehr 'ne Scheibe , deswegen nenne ich ihn auch U.F.O. !

Läuft nur an der Oberfläche(Wake Bait) , mit mehr Blei im Bauch als Sinker wär er wohl noch als "Vibrationsköder" durchgegangen ?
Zum Tauchen bekommt man ihn wegen der runden Form wohl nicht , hat daher keinen "Halt"(oder Widerstand???) im Wasser . 
Hat noch 'ne Kunststoffrassel quer durch seine Körpermitte !

Der Köder mit den drei Haken ist ein sinkender Jerkbait , der sinkt mit der gewölbten Seite nach oben zeigend ca. 30 cm/sek. ab ,......leicht mit dem Schwanz voran und vom Angler weg .

Durch leichtes bis mittleres twitchen bewegt er sich in verschiedene Richtungen , imitiert perfekt einen sterbenden Fisch , der mit letzter Kraft versucht , loszuschwimmen , aber dann doch immer wieder kraftlos , auf der Seite liegend , ich Richtung Grund zurückfällt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben die letzte Versieglung drauf gemacht, ausgebleit ist er auch, vor der ersten Hackenöse 12g. und hinter der Öse 6g. Blei. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Alutape, Lackierung und Epoxyd zur Versieglung dan müßte er genügend gewicht
haben das er kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche steht, momentan guckt nur etwas vom Rücken raus.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Diemai,

allemal tolle Wobbler, schauen sehr gut aus.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Könntest mit dem Suspending so Glück haben , sieht garnicht so schlecht aus !

18 gr. Blei hört sich aber recht viel an , ....nächstes Mal vielleicht etwas schweres Holz nehmen ,........zu viel Blei im Bauch könnte auch die Aktion schmälern ,........hast du sie schon getestet ?

                                Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Wie geil?!?! Diese Knutschkugel, die du Ufo nennst, ist man der Renner!!!:vik:

Wenn mit der Angeln gehst, freuen sich die anderen Angler sicherlich!!!:vik:


----------



## bild (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey habt wieder alle schöne Wobbs gemacht !!

@Diemai ist U.F.O mit der Drechselbank entsanden ?
Finde die Form sehr gut echt Hammer.

Gruß Niki |wavey:


----------



## Markus_ (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> Könntest mit dem Suspending so Glück haben , sieht garnicht so schlecht aus !
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Diemai,

nein kam noch nicht zum testen raus, werde aber um 18 Uhr
mit einem Kumpel von mir schnell mal testen gehen. Ich
Wohne etwa 50m vom meinem Angelrevier "Rhein" entfernt.

Diemeai soll ich bei allen anderen Wobbler Rohlingen
die 45° Schaufelstellung beibehalten und den Tauchschaufelschnitt etwa in der höhe der Augen machen ???, und wieviel Blei sollte ich den so nehmen ???
und wie schaut es mit der Tauchschaufel größe bei den 
anderen Wobblern aus ???

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bild

Yep , habe ich gedrechselt , hat mich einfach 'mal interessiert , wie sich so'ne Körperform verhält !

Wiegesagt , zum Tauchen bekommt man ihn wohl nicht , da ihm ja die Körperlänge fehlt , er dreht sich dann wohl immer so hin , das der wenigste Widerstand beim Einholen erreicht wird und bleibt aber an der Oberfläche .

Während des Ausbleiens in'ner Wanne hatte ich auch 'mal 'n schwereres Blei 'rangeklebt , so das er sank ,........die Aktion so kam schon den Vibrationen dieser sinkenden Rasselwobbler(Rattlin'Rap , Ratt'L'Trap , etc.) ziehmlich gleich , wenn auch nicht ganz so hochfrequent .

@ Markus_

Ich würde einfach ein wenig mit der Stellung , Winkel , Form , Länge , etc. der Schaufel experimentieren ,.......als Anfänger lernst du so am Besten , worauf es ankommt und wie sich bestimmte Konfigurationen verhalten und welche Modelle sich in deinem Gewässer als fängig herrausstellen .

Wie ich anhand deiner Skizzen sehen kann , scheinst du dir ja auch Aufzeichnungen zu machen , damit du deine Köder später auch wieder reproduzieren kannst .

Zum Aussbleien hatte ich ja schon 'was geschrieben , mit meiner letzten Anmerkung diesbezüglich wollte ich eigentlich nur sagen , das es keinen Sinn macht , einen größeren Wobbler(ist natürlich relativ) aus Balsa zu machen , und ihn nachher mit Blei vollzustopfen , damit er schwebt oder sogar sinkt ,.......dann sollte man gleich auf etwas schwereres(weniger auftriebsstarkes Holz) zurückgreifen .

Ich hatte z.B. 'mal einen 15 cm Balsa-Rohling geschenkt bekommen , der schwamm wie ein Korken und ich wollte das er ca. 3 bis 4 Meter runter geht . Nun ,... die Schaufelstellung und deren Form/Größe war schon OK dafür , aber ich mußte dermaßen viel Blei in den Bauch tun(besser gesagt , erst 'mal außen ankleben ,... zum Austesten) , das er überhaupt nicht mehr wobbeln wollte , ...das Gewicht , was bewegt werden mußte , war einfach zu hoch !

Habe mir dann damit beholfen , ca. 1/3 des Gewichtes im RÜCKEN einzulassen , dadurch bekommt der Köder eine Tendenz zum Umkippen , .......und siehe da ,.......er lief dann astrein !

Ist aber eine elende Fummelei , daher gilt für mich der Grundsatz : 
Je größer(auftriebsstärker durch Volumen)der Köder , desto schwerer das Ausgangsmaterial , jedenfalls für Wobbler und Jerks ,.... aber natürlich nicht für Oberflachenköder .

Vielen Dank auch für die netten Worte ,.......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

HAHAHA|supergri ,........ist mir ziehmlich egal ,........

Hauptsache , DIE HECHTE FREUEN SICH|supergri !

                             Danke auch ,.......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

DEMAI:

Was für geile Dinger hast du denn da gebaut????
#6

Vor allem der Zaltartige ist der Oberwahnsinn!
Da hast du die Latte mal ganz schön hoch geschraubt!!!!
#h


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Vielen Dank für die Blumen !

Das Teil habe ich nach Ködern von "Luretrekker"(falls dir der Name 'was sagt ???) gebaut , er hatte 'mal vor längerer Zeit welche auf "Tackleunderground" gepostet .

Der Köder taucht nicht allzu tief , vielleicht max. 1,5 m , läuft relativ ruhig mit kleineren Ausschlägen , dreht sich auch nicht auf den Rücken beim Jerken oder schnellerem Einholen . 

Ist aus Lindenholz mit relativ wenig Restauftrieb(einige Gramm Blei im Bauch) , ....ich denke , das mit einer vorne mehr verrundeten Tauchlippe würde er noch ein wenig mehr ausschlagen ,... aber so ist's schon vollkommen OK , die Fische wollen ja auch 'mal 'was weniger "Zappeliges" :q!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Angel- und Bastelverrückte #h

ich gebe zu ich bin schon länger ein hemlicher Leser und muss schon sagen, das einige unter Euch wahre Künstler sind.
Ihr macht echt schöne Wobbler.
Ich habe vor Jahren mal mich mit dem Jerkbaitgiessen befasst, aber leider ist es auch beim giessen geblieben, weil ich beruflich und privat keine Zeit mehr zum basteln hatte.
Irgendwann Anfang des Jahres bin ich wieder über den Beitrag gestolpert und ich muss sagen ich hatte wieder Lust etwas zu bauen. Die meisten Dinge hatte ich ja schon bei mir verstaubt rumfliegen.
Also Holz besorgt und einfach mal angefangen. Naja wenn interesse besteht kann ich ja mal mein ersten Wobbler reinstellen.
ich muss sagen, das ich viel gelernt habe, aber doch ziemlich am Anfang stehe |kopfkrat.
Aber mit jedem Wobbler merke ich das es mir leichter fällt sie zu vollenden.

@Markus:
dein art Köder zu machen gefällt mir, irgendwie Japanisch 

Ein großer Fan der Seite, in Grüssen
Metin


----------



## Markus_ (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Diemai,

vielen Dank für deine nützlichen Tipps, ich werde alles mal
probieren.

So heute habe ich den kleinen Wobbler soweit fertig gemacht, ich habe ihn vorne mit 3g ausgebleit so das 
er noch steigend ist, aber wenn ich ihm hinten einen
gößeren Drilling spendiere ist er sogar schwebend.
Die Tauschaufel hat einen Radius von 14mm und eine 
länge von 12mm sie ist 6mm im Wobbler eingelassen.
Der Wobbler hat eine größe von 20mm.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> Hallo Angel- und Bastelverrückte #h
> 
> ich gebe zu ich bin schon länger ein hemlicher Leser und muss schon sagen, das einige unter Euch wahre Künstler sind.
> Ihr macht echt schöne Wobbler.
> ...


 
Hallo Metin,

danke für das nette Lob von dir, bin aber selber noch
von den Leuten hier am lernen.

Stell doch einfach deine Wobbler zur Ansicht rein so kann jeder von jedem lernen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, 

Diemai, Kohlmeise und Adlerauge euch nochmals vielen Dank für die tollen
Ratschläge. Ich war heute meine Wobbler testen, der lange Schmale flankte mit langen seitwärts Bewegungen und er kippelt ein wenig über die Seiten, was sehr gut kommt.
Der Kleine, ich nenne ihn Glupschi läuft auch sehr gut, er flankt mit kurzen schnellen
seitwärts Bewegungen. Er muss aber sehr langsam geführt werden weil er sonst
nur gerade aus läuft. Eine frage hätte ich dazu was kann man machen das er auch
noch beim schnelleren einholen  vernünftig flankt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Ich bin auch 'mal gespannt , deine Wob's hier zu sehen ,.......nur zu !


@ Markus_

Wenn das auf deinen letzten Bildern der "Glupschi" ist , der bei schnellerem Einholen nicht mehr wobbelt , liegt das wohl daran , das die Schaufel an der Basis(dort , wo sie in den Körper geht) zu breit ist .

Ich erkläre mir das so :

Der Druck beim Einholen muß an der Spitze der Schaufel größer sein , damit der Wobbler seitlich weggedrückt wird ,........der Schnureinzug bringt ihn wieder zurück auf Kurs ,... dann übernimmt wieder der Druck auf den unteren Schaufelbereich und drückt den Wob so zur anderen Seite weg ,.....der Schnurzug zieht ihn wieder hin......usw. , usw. , usw.,........,dadurch wobbelt und flankt der Köder(die ART der Bewegung hängt dabei natürlich noch von einigen anderen Faktoren wie Schwerpunkt , Körperform , Schaufelstellung , etc.) ab|kopfkrat .

Ist die Schaufel nun an der Basis zu breit , wird der Druck beim Einholen auf diesen Bereich größer , so das die Hebelwirkung , die durch den Druck auf den unteren Bereich um die Längsachse des Wobblers wirkt , dadurch minimiert oder ganz aufgehoben wird , dann taucht er nur geradeaus 'runter !

Ich würde die Schaufel des "Glupschi's" nachträglich Richtung Basis auf ca. 3/4 Körperbreite verjüngen , und dann 'mal testen , vielleicht sogar auf 2/3 gehen .

Das geht ganz gut mit'm "Dremel"(Fräser, Schleiftrommel) , die Feinarbeit kann man mit 'ner kleinen Feile erledigen .

Natürlich dabei auf Symmetrie achten und möglichst nicht in den Körper abrutschen(ggfs. vorher mit Kreppband etwas dicker mit wenig Druck abkleben ). 

Der Wobbler muß danach eventuell wieder neu eingestellt werden , damit er dann wieder geradeaus läuft#6 !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen,

ok wie ihr wollt |rolleyes

hier mein erstling. habe noch einige ander fertig, poste ich dann später mal (je nachdem wie euer urteil ausfällt  )


----------



## Markus_ (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Metin,

dein Wobbler schaut daoch um Welten besser aus als meine,
bin schon auf deine anderen gespannt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## lorn (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ok wie ihr wollt |rolleyes
> 
> hier mein erstling. habe noch einige ander fertig, poste ich dann später mal (je nachdem wie euer urteil ausfällt  )



also wenn du den selber gemacht hast, respekt. der sieht aus wie gekauft |bigeyes#6


----------



## Naghul (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für die kompliemente, auch wenn der wobbler mir persönlich noch nicht 100% gefällt. liegt wohl daran, das ich selbstkritisch und einer meiner negativen eigenschaften, ungeduldig bin#q. hier der 2. wobbler den ich vor einigen wochen gebaut habe.


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Sehen doch gut aus !

Der zweite ist von der Bauart ja fast so , wie einer von Hannes94 , ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet !

Ist deiner auch ein Sinker oder ein Oberflächenköder ?

Weiter so ! Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Markus_ (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> danke für die kompliemente, auch wenn der wobbler mir persönlich noch nicht 100% gefällt. liegt wohl daran, das ich selbstkritisch und einer meiner negativen eigenschaften, ungeduldig bin#q. hier der 2. wobbler den ich vor einigen wochen gebaut habe.


 
Hallo Metin,

der sieht auch gut aus, benutzt du ein Airbrushpistole ??

Gruß Markus


----------



## bild (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul 

Deine Wobbs sehen richtig geil aus wie bekommst die die kleinen Falten in die Folie bei mir sind die immer viel größer.
Wäre cool wenn du es mir verräts.

Gruß Niki


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab' hier noch 'mal 'n paar "jointed"-Köder , die auch jetzt kürzlich fertig geworden sind !

Der mit der Metallschwanzflosse funktioniert nicht so , wie ich mir das gedacht habe ,.... habe aber schon eine Zeichnung eines verbesserten Folge-Prototyps erstellt , werde ich in den nächsten Wochen in Angriff nehmen(muß erst noch ca. 2 Dutzend Blinker für einen Tausch bauen). 

Den Dreigeteilten mit der Schaufel auf der Nase hab' ich übrigens nach einem hier geposteten Köder(schon länger her) gebaut , er ist ein Sinker , möchte damit am Grund auf Zander fischen .

                                        Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ok wie ihr wollt |rolleyes
> 
> hier mein erstling. habe noch einige ander fertig, poste ich dann später mal (je nachdem wie euer urteil ausfällt  )



Moment, das ist dein ERSTER selbstgemachter Wobbler??? |bigeyes


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naguhl :  Echt geil für die ersten wobbs, respect #6#6
               bei dem 1. wobbler würde ich die frontöse jedoch etwas weiter nach unten verfrachten  weil ich bezweifle das er gut arbeitet .
 @ dimai   Super köder #6#6#6 dein baustil gefällt mir  schön ausgefallen   bei dem ersten vermute ich jedoch das er leuft ... ich würde unter die horizontale schaufel noch eine normale  wagerechte einkleben , so das man an den vielen löchern die lauftiefe verändern kann ^^ |rolleyes könntest du mir bitte eine schablone von den beiden wobblern im vorherigem post schicken ( die beiden gebogenen mit der aluschaufel  in orange rot^^) ????? die  finde ich  voll cool


----------



## Naghul (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke fürs lob 

@dimai: 
er ist ein oberflächenköder und könnte eigentlich 2-3g mehr blei vertragen. muss ich beim nächsten mal berücksichtigen.

@markus:
jo ich benutze eine pistole mit 0,3mm düse. den ersten wobbler den ich gepostet habe, war auch gleich mein einstieg in die airbrushwelt. nach dem wobbler sah ich und die umgebung aus als hätte eine farbbombe eingeschlagen |uhoh:. das ist mein großes manko. muss noch ne menge üben und hoffe das es in zukunft besser wird.

@bild:
habe mir ein set feinmechanikerschraubendreher besorgt. sind 5 stück drinne mit 5 verschiedenen riffelabstufungen vom griff.
damit kannst du eigentlich alle größen/strukturen abdecken.
ich habe mit mit einer anderen art von alufloie experementiert. evtl poste ich den wobbler mal später 

@ ronny:
naja wahrheitsgemäß sehen solche bilder immer besser als das wirkliche orginal aus, aber ja, das war mein erster#t

@hannes 94:
der wobbler wurde letzte woche von mir getestet und würde ihn in die katogerie ok einstufen. werde aber mit der öse ein wenig experementieren, vielleicht läuft er dann besser


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Vielen Dank , ........leider habe ich keine Skizze , die Wobbler hab' ich einfach 'mal so "freihändig" gebaut . 
Ist "australischer Stil" , auf der Seite http://www.lureandmore.com kannst du davon jede Menge sehen ,.......wollte einfach 'mal wissen , wie die so laufen .

Normalerweise schwimmen solche Wobbler , habe aber zu schweres Holz genommen , ....und dann die Alu-Schaufel ,..... vorm Bemalen klebten sie noch so gerade an der Oberfäche !

Also hab' ich noch Blei eingesetzt , jetzt sinken sie Schaufel voran ca. 40 cm/sek. , werde damit mal am Grund(10-15 m) auf Zander probieren , sowas "Zappeliges" haben die dort bestimmt noch nicht gesehen !

Das Teil mit der Metallflosse ist ein Jerkbait-Prototyp , der so gerade noch etwas funktioniert , aber nur , wenn man ihn vorsichtig twitcht , sonst dreht er sich , .....geht auch nur mit dem mittleren Einhängeloch ,.......außerdem sinkt er zu schnell .

Den Nächsten mache ich aus leichterem Holz und mit einem tieferen Bauch , so das ich unten mehr Ballstgewicht anbringen kann , damit er sich nicht mehr so schnell drehen kann ,...... außerdem wird die Flosse kleiner und aus der Mitte nach oben gesetzt . Schau'n mer 'mal !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Sorry , hatte ich vergessen , ......hier ist noch ein Foto der Bauch ,-bzw. der Rückenansicht , vielleicht hilft's ja 'was ?

Der Querschnitt ist im Großen und Ganzen rechteckig , etwas breiter als hoch , eigentlich recht einfach ! 
Die Aussies machen da teilweise auch Riesen-Tieftauchschaufeln 'dran ,... und wobbeln tun die wie Sau , ....vielleicht sogar zu viel ?????

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Hannes94
> 
> Sorry , hatte ich vergessen , ......hier ist noch ein Foto der Bauch ,-bzw. der Rückenansicht , vielleicht hilft's ja 'was ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter,

deine Wobbler schauen gut aus besonders dieser gefällt mir,
hast du eventuell eine Schablone davon für mich sowie Angaben von der Schaufel größe und die Bebleiung.

Ich habe auch drei weitere fertig,
hier die Bilder davon

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und noch eins.


----------



## Hannes94 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke dimai   hast mir sehr weitergeholfen   besonders die draufsicht^^  ich werde mal auf diser seite suchen^^  
 markus nicht schlecht für den anfang  fangen werden sie allemale ^^!  baue dir doch noch ein köderkarussell damit das epoxy glatter wird ^^


----------



## morelia2k4 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das ihr alle die schaufeln so rund und vor allen dingen symetrisch bekommt...dafür hab ich echt kein händchen


----------



## Hannes94 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moreklia 
 as ist aber ganz wichtig damit der wobbler keinen seitendrall bekommt un soo schwirig ist as auch nicht


----------



## morelia2k4 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

naja, mit einer schleifmaschine sicher nicht, aber so aus der hand ist das nix fuer mich


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ morelia2k4

Ich habe viele Schablonen für Blinker , Tauchschaufeln , usw. , gefertigt aus 1,5 mm Alu-Blech .

Die kannst du mit Geodreieck , Reißnadel und Zirkel anreißen , dann EXAKT auf Anriß auschneiden und feilen/schleifen .

Diese Schablonen drücke ich dann auf mein Polycarbonat/Lexan(V2A ,-Kupfer ,-Messing-Blech bei Blinkern) und umfahre die Schablone mit der Reißnadel , danach das Material wieder auf Anriß ausarbeiten .

So kann ich immer beliebig viele Teile reproduzieren .

Auf http://www.KoederDesign.de unter "Downloads" sind viele verschiedene Tauchschaufel-Schablonen zum 'runterladen , mit Hilfe der Ausdrucke kann mann sich dann auch seine Blechschablonen anfertigen .

@ Markus_

Deine Wobbler sehen alle so aus , als ob sie gut laufen würden#6 !

Ich habe schon in in meinem Post #6788 erwähnt , das ich für diese Wobs keine Skizze oder Schablone habe , sorry !

Hatte die Form schon im Kopf , hab's sie nur auf'm Holz zum Aussägen aufgemalt , nur für die Schaufel hab' ich einfach in meinem "Schablonen-Archiv" geguckt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Schöne Wobbler. Die Formen finde ich besonders gelungen. Freue mich schon auf die Folgenden!


----------



## don rhabano (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Oh man .... Irgendwie hab ich ,obwohl ich genug Zeit dafür hätte , absolut keine Motivation zum Wobblerbauen. Der Popperrohling,den ich vor zig Seiten mal gepostet hatte liegt hier schon Wochen, wenn nicht Monate rumm.
Bin ich krank? 

Selbstzufrieden bin ich aber eben auch nicht ,wenn ich keine Motivation habe.

Vielleicht kommts jetzt nach der Frühjahrsschonzeit wieder, der Bastelspaß.


----------



## diemai (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Nu' lass' dich nich' so hängen :q:q:q !

                                      Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Oh man .... Irgendwie hab ich ,obwohl ich genug Zeit dafür hätte , absolut keine Motivation zum Wobblerbauen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hey,
das Problem kenne ich sehr gut. Manchmal habe ich einfach keine Lust um weiter an Wobbler zu bauen. Manchmal will ich keine Tauschschaufeln aussägen oder manchmal fehlt mir auch einfach die Motivation um einen Wobbler zu bemalen, weil mir der letzte gar nicht so gefallen hat. 
Dann gehe ich oft an den Schreibtisch und bevor ich mich hinsetze, vergeht mir die Lust...Manchmal auch, weil ich nicht aufgeräumt habe...
Dann lasse ich es auch für den Tag bleiben. Denn wenn man keine Lust hat (überhaupt keine), wirde das Ergebniss auch nicht so toll. Das habe ich schon gemerkt.
In der Schule geht es mir manchmal auch so. Gerade bei den Hausaufgaben. Wenn wir so viel aufhaben. Dann setze ich mich einfach ran und denke nicht drüber nach, dass ich da noch 2 Stunden dransitzen werde und arbeite einfach los.
Genau so funktioniert es auch mit dem Wobblerbauen. Letztens hatte ich 3 Rohlinge herumliegen, die endlich lackiert werden sollten. Lust hatte ich nicht besonders...aber ich habe mich rangesetzt und einfach losgelegt. Sopontan sind mir dann die Ideen gekommen und als ich bei der Arbeit war, machte es auch wieder richtig Spass.
Kannst das ja auch mal ausprobieren. Einfach "Hals über Kopf" dich in die Arbeit stürzen und hoffen, dass mit der Arbeit die Lust und die Freude am Wobblerbauen wieder kommt!


----------



## Hannes94 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,
das Problem kenne ich sehr gut. Manchmal habe ich einfach keine Lust um weiter an Wobbler zu bauen. Manchmal will ich keine Tauschschaufeln aussägen oder manchmal fehlt mir auch einfach die Motivation um einen Wobbler zu bemalen, weil mir der letzte gar nicht so gefallen hat. 
Dann gehe ich oft an den Schreibtisch und bevor ich mich hinsetze, vergeht mir die Lust...Manchmal auch, weil ich nicht aufgeräumt habe...
Dann lasse ich es auch für den Tag bleiben. Denn wenn man keine Lust hat (überhaupt keine), wirde das Ergebniss auch nicht so toll. Das habe ich schon gemerkt.
In der Schule geht es mir manchmal auch so. Gerade bei den Hausaufgaben. Wenn wir so viel aufhaben. Dann setze ich mich einfach ran und denke nicht drüber nach, dass ich da noch 2 Stunden dransitzen werde und arbeite einfach los.
Genau so funktioniert es auch mit dem Wobblerbauen. Letztens hatte ich 3 Rohlinge herumliegen, die endlich lackiert werden sollten. Lust hatte ich nicht besonders...aber ich habe mich rangesetzt und einfach losgelegt. Sopontan sind mir dann die Ideen gekommen und als ich bei der Arbeit war, machte es auch wieder richtig Spass.
Kannst das ja auch mal ausprobieren. Einfach "Hals über Kopf" dich in die Arbeit stürzen und hoffen, dass mit der Arbeit die Lust und die Freude am Wobblerbauen wieder kommt! *
__________________________________
Das kenne ich auch . besonders immer dise hausaufaben |uhoh: ...

ich komme aber auch grade aus meiner Gruftschmide mit folgendem ergebniss  ichhoffe er gefällt euch   ich werde ihn schwartz gelb Lackieren  da ich auf gelben GuFi in letzter zeit viel gefangen hab muhahsahahaa xD... 
*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Sieht ganz gut aus! Aber schau, dass du den Schaufelschlitz ein bisschen tiefer beim nächsten Wobbler einsägst. Denn dann hält dir die Schaufel ein bisschen besser!


----------



## diemai (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Ja , der Schlitz sollte etwas tiefer sein , damit die Schaufel besser hält , ......falls du dadurch dann mit der Schaufel dem Drahtgestell in den Weg kommst , schlitze die Schaufel einfach an ihrer Basis , so das der Draht da hindurchpasst .

In dem Fall sollte die Schaufel dann aber zusammen mit dem Drahtgestell eingesetzt werden .


Aber sonst sehen deine Rohlinge echt Top aus|supergri !

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus:
du wirst früher oder später nicht um ein köderkarussell rum kommen.
kostet eigentlich wenig geld und ist ruck zuck gebaut.
für die ersten wobbler sehen die doch ok aus. die fische wirds net stören und wenns dich stört, dann einfach weiter üben 

hier ein wobbler den ich vor einigen wochen gebaut habe.

ich habe gerade letzten tage einige fertiggestellt. die form habe ich von pelznase abgeguckt und wenn er nichts dagegen hat werde ich die mal die tage posten 

den wobbler der hier abgebildet ist, läuft eigentlich recht gut, nur ist mir die tauchschaufel etwas zu lang geraten. werde sie demnächst kürzen.


----------



## Markus_ (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Dieter, Hannes, Adl3r4ug3, Metin

Dieter ist nicht schlim mit der Schablone, ich werde mir 
selbst eine herstellen.

Adl3r4ug3 Danke Danke für das nette Lob.

Hannes und Metin werde mich demnächst um ein
Köderkarusell kümmern.

hier noch vier Bilder von dem nächsten Wobbler,
da hat es mit dem Epoxyd geklapt.

Hannes, Metin eure Wobbler sehen spitze aus.



Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

bei einem Einkauf bei der Fa. Lidl, ist es den Aufmerksamen Blicken meiner Tochter und Frau nicht entgangen das es dort
Aluklebeband gab, und das so glaube ich mich zu erinnern für
1,79€. Die Verarbeitung dessen ist um ein vielfaches besser
als das aus dem Baumarkt, was damit zu tun hat das es viel dünner ist.

Anbei fünf Bilder von dem Wobbler den ich heute damit
beklebt habe.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Bei LIDL??? 

Da muss ich ja fast mal vorbei gehen...wenn's da so tolles Aluclebeband gibt!


----------



## diemai (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Ich hatte für meine ersten gefoilten Wobbs Aluband aus'm 1-€-Shop , funzte auch ganz gut ,..........schöne Arbeiten , übrigens , auch der Erste mit dem roten Kopf ,.......echt ungewöhnliche Form #6!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Markus_: Bei LIDL???
> 
> Da muss ich ja fast mal vorbei gehen...wenn's da so tolles Aluclebeband gibt!


 
Hallo Stefan,

ja mach das, ich werde auch am Dienstag noch mal hin zum LIDL und mir noch ein zwei Rollen holen wenn sie es noch da haben, und danach zum Conrad und da schaue ich mir mal das Airbrush Set an.

Anbei noch 5 Bilder von meinem letzten Wobbler, den habe
ich auch noch schnell mit dem tollen Alutape beklebt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Hannes94 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dankle leute  den schaufelschlitz hae ich bereits verlängert  ich bin jetzt auch schon kräftig am lackieren  meine "Gelbe Gefahr" soll ja schlißlich bald im wasser sein  ( oder als baumschmuck enden .

markus  der erste wobb ist schon echt klasse #6
Der zweite ist aber viiel geiler !!|bigeyes das es son gutes alutape bei lidl gibt hätt ich nicht gedacht ^^ aber "Lidl lohnt sich"
 aber klebe das nächset mal vor dem bekleben die ösen ein  und noch ein tip wenn du dise häßlichen übergänge nicht wilst schleife sie ganz vorsichtig mit 500 schleifpapier ab


----------



## Markus_ (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Dieter und Hannes,

Danke Danke, werde mich stets bemühen um besser zu werden.

Gruß Markus

P.s. das Alutape vom Lidl ist um längen besser als das vom Baumarkt, auch der Preis
von 1,79,-€ zum vergleich zum Baumarkt 8,-€ ist schon enorm.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> P.s. das Alutape vom Lidl ist um längen besser als das vom Baumarkt, auch der Preis
> von 1,79,-€ zum vergleich zum Baumarkt 8,-€ ist schon enorm.



Wie viel Meter Alutape bekommt man beim LIDL für die 1,79€?
Und wie breit ist es auf der Spule?


----------



## Hannes94 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wie viel Meter Alutape bekommt man beim LIDL für die 1,79€?
> Und wie breit ist es auf der Spule?


 
Das würde mich auch interessiren 
Achsoo die bilder vom wobb  noch ohne epoxy ^^ der bekommt aber noch etwas rot goldenen glitter ^^ und noch ein gewässerfoto^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> P.s. das Alutape vom Lidl ist um längen besser als das vom Baumarkt, auch der Preis
> von 1,79,-€ zum vergleich zum Baumarkt 8,-€ ist schon enorm.



In dem LIDL in dem ich evtl. morgen vorbeischauen wollte, gibts das Alutape gar nicht.

Von wan war das Angebot und unter welchem "Motto" wurde das angeboten?

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass das schon abgelaufen ist und ich leider zu spät dran bin?

@Hannes94: Schöner Wobbler! Ist der schwarze Rücken gesprüht?


----------



## Markus_ (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

also, das Alutape gab es letzte Woche beim LIDL.
Zu der Größe der Alutaperolle 15m x 5cm.

So hab noch einen Wobbler gemacht aus dem Reststück
was ich noch hatte.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK. Danke dir!


----------



## Naghul (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also das alutape vom lidl benutze ich auch und funzt recht gut.

@markus:
die letzten wobbler die du mit dem aluband von lidl gemacht hast sind um weiten besser als die davor :m
was so ein einfaches detail ausmachen kann |bigeyes


habe hier mal ein wobbler den ich net mit alutape gemacht habe, sonder aus ganz normalem alupapier aus der küche 
der wobbler ist ganz ohne airbrush entstanden und deshalb sind die übergänge net so austrein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Hey, schöner Wobbler!!! Mit Alufolie aus der Küche habe ich auch schon meine Experimente gemacht. Allerdingst ist mir das zu wenig reisfest. Aber mit Acrylfarben kann man schöne Metalliceffeckte auf der Alufolie erziehlen, ganz ohne Metallicfarben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gerade eben habe ich meinen 3 kleinen Balsawobblern eine Köderkarussell - Fahrt gekauft. Sie haben jetzt eine Freikarte für den gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanzen Tag. Bilder folgen!


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge 
 dann pass mal gut auf das denen nicht schlecht wird :q|supergri^^


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Es sind hier ja nur wieder Schönheiten zu sehen ,.........man kann ja neidisch werden !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Adlerauge
> dann pass mal gut auf das denen nicht schlecht wird :q|supergri^^



Nene schlecht wirds denen nicht. Ich schau immer mal wieder vorbei, ob ihre Epoxidschicht noch da sitzt, wo sie auch sein soll. Bis jetzt gefällts denen noch richtig.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab zeit 3 Tagen das Karusell am laufen, aber wenn das Epoxy hart ist klebt es immer noch was habe ich da falsch gemacht???
Zu wenig Härter???


----------



## don rhabano (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Raubfisch Angler schrieb:


> Zu wenig Härter???



Entweder das ,oder es war zu kalt!?

Ich hab auch noch ne Frage...hab jetzt seit Monaten mal wieder was gebastelt ,hab aber denk ich die Öse falsch angebracht(Tiefläufer,Öse wie bei nem Flachläufer angebracht (Nase)).
Oder muss die Öse bei Tiefläufern nicht weiter vorne d.h. in der Schaufel sitzen?
Notfalls kürze ich die Schaufel einfach radikal, wenn er nicht läuft.

Don


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also an der Temperatur hängt es glaub ich nicht, sind ca 22° C in meiner Werkstatt, sollte also ok sein.

Als ich das Epoxy bekam sagte mir mein Kumpel mischungsverhältnis 1Teil Härter zu 3Teile Harz.
Hatte das ausprobiert nur da wurde das ganze nur schmierig aber nie hart.
Habe nun schon 1Teil Härter und 2Teile Harz und es wird hart jedoch bleibt Klebrig...
Soll ich mal 1,5  zu 2 Probieren ???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raubfisch Angler: Was hast Du denn für Epoxid? Ich beziehe es immer von Behke Bootservice. Da steht genau auf dem Etikett von Harz und Härter drauf, in welchem Verhältniss die beiden miteinenander vermischt werden müssen. Das ist auch von Epoxid zu Epoxid unterschiedlich. Manche müssen im Verhältnis 1:1, Andere in 2:1, wieder andere in 1:2, oder meines zum Beispiel in 100:65 (Harz:Härter) vermischt werden. Also das ist immer unterschiedlich und die genauen Angaben sollten auch in etwa eingehalten werden, damit das Ergebnis auch stimmt und man nicht 3 Tage das Köderkarussell laufen lassen muss.:q
Sorry, aber da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. Frage deinen Kumpel nochmal, ob er mit dem 3:1 auch wirklich das Michverhältniss des Epoxids gemeint hat und nicht ein Spiel aus der Championsleague.


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raubfisch Angler

Sehe das genauso , ....dein Mischungsverhältnis stimmt nicht , ......da muß man sich schon akkurat 'dran halten , kleinste Abweichungen reichen manchmal schon aus , und die Mische härtet nicht richtig aus !

@ Don Rhabano

Bei'm Tieftaucher sitzt die Öse auf der Lippe , habe vor vielen , vielen Seiten 'mal Bilder von so'nem Rohling gepostet .

In deinem Fall wird der Wob sich auf den Rücken drehen ,.... um ein Kürzen/Verkleinern der Lippe und/oder massig Gegengewicht im Bauch wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen !

                                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Markus_ (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage an die Profis , 
welcher Epoxyd Harz ist besser um die Wobbler zu 
versiegeln normales 5min. Epoxyd oder das Laminier
Epoxyd Harz ???.

So habe meinen Wobblern heute die Stahlaxe verpaßt
und Tauchschaufeln in verschiedenen Winkeln, mal
sehen welcher davon am besten läuft.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Die sehen ja echt toll aus , ausgetrimmt werden die wohl alle gut laufen !

Epoxid-Sorten gibt es viele , da hat wohl jeder so seine Preferenzen , ........ich benutze das von http://www.hakuma.de .

Von 5 min.Epoxy würde ich abraten , da die Verarbeitungszeit für einen sauberen Verlauf auf der Oberfläche wohl zu kurz ist , ........falls du 5 min. Kleber meinst ,...... dieser vergilbt mit der Zeit unter Sonneneinstrahlung !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## discobarsch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo wobblerbauer,
ich komm gerade aus stralsund zurück.
hier ein foto vom grössten hecht der tour (84cm) auf einen von mir gebauten wobbler gefangen (grandma nachbau)!
super sache wenn die selbstgebauten köder auch fangen!!! |stolz:

gruss


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab leider keinen blassen schimmer was das für Harz ist, und das mischungsverhältnis hat mir nur mein kumpel gesagt der hatte eine art beipackzettel zu dem Zeug bekommen.

Ich werd es eben austesten müßen. da die mischung nicht stimmt.


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

Oh ja , .......ich erkenne ihn wieder(den Wobbler , nicht den Hecht:q:q !)

Petri Heil #6,.........Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Petri zu dem dicken^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Entweder das ,oder es war zu kalt!?
> 
> Ich hab auch noch ne Frage...hab jetzt seit Monaten mal wieder was gebastelt ,hab aber denk ich die Öse falsch angebracht(Tiefläufer,Öse wie bei nem Flachläufer angebracht (Nase)).
> Oder muss die Öse bei Tiefläufern nicht weiter vorne d.h. in der Schaufel sitzen?
> ...




Morgen Don!

Das kann gegebenenfalls schon funktionieren, mit der Nasenöse. Allerdings nur bei Modellen, die nicht extrem tief laufen sollen, also keine richtig überlange Schaufel haben. Einfach mal testen! 
Ansonsten hilft tatsächlich nur kürzen. Eventuell musst du dann die Schaufel noch etwas steiler stellen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch: Petri zum tollen Hecht auf Eigenbau!

@Markus_: Also 5-Minuten-Epoxid kannst du zum versiegeln (von nur 1 Wobbler!!!) nehmen. Aber nur, wenn der Wobbler sehr klein ist (unter 5cm). Wenn er größer ist, wird es dir schon hart, bevor du es überall wirklich gleichmäßig verteilt hast. Mir ist sogar das 5-Minuten-Epoxid beim verkleben der Achse, Schaufel und Bleie zu schnell hart geworden, da ich 3 Wobbler (6cm) auf einmal verkleben wollte.

Zum Versiegeln sollte man langsam hart werdendes Epoxidharz nehmen. Ich benutze Epoxidharz von Bootsservice-Behnke.

Das braucht einige Stunden bis es trocken ist und ergibt eine super Oberfläche. Natürlich sollte man ein Köderkarussell benutzen, es sei denn man kann/will 10h oder länger den Wobbler gleichmäßig in der Hand drehen...

Anbei habe ich Euch noch ein Bild von meinen 3 neuesten Exemplaren:

Material: Balsaholz
Finish: 1 Schicht Behnke Epoxid (601er Harz + 650er Härter)

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/7021/55492356.png


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adlerauge die sind echt gut elungen #6#6 besonders der blau graue gefällt mir^^ 

ich habe auch wider einen lackiert ^^ und erkennt einer was das für ein fisch darstellen soll ?


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Sehen gut aus #6,..... bemalst du mit Modellbaufarben oder Acryl ? 
Warum haben denn viele Wobbler(auch deine wieder) , die hier gepostet werden , keine Bauchdrillinge ? 

Sind die denn SO klein ?

@ Hannes94

Ist doch bestimmt 'ne kleine Schleie , die "Lieblingsbeute" aller Hechte:q ! Ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen#6 !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch:
petri zum schönen hecht :m

@raubfisch angler:
 das meiste ist ja schon gesagt worden. ich hätte jetzt auch zum falschen mischungsverhältnis getippt. wie alt sind denn die komponenten. das harz und der härter sollten eigetlich fast klar sein und im härter sollten keine krümel oder gleichn vorhanden sein.

@markus:
schöne rohlinge hast da gebaut #6
ich persönlich benutze auch das von botsservice behnke und wenn du dir ein köderrad gebaut hast wirst du auch viel spass haben beim versiegeln 

@ Adl3r4ug3:
schöne wobbler :m. hut ab vor den leuten die immer solche kleinen wobbler zaubern. bin dafür zu grobmotorisch glaube ich :c

habe mal ein wenig rumexperimentiert, aus was man noch so ein schuppenmuster machen kann. bin fast wahnsinnig geworden mit der fummelei, aber sieht irgendwie......anders aus 
habe den körper aus abachi gemacht und dann auf das holz ein netz aufgeklebt. auf das netz kam dann alupapier. damit man das muster auch sieht musste ich das alupapier in jede vertiefung reinarbeiten. das finish ist wieder ohne airbrush entstanden. die nächsten werden wirder mit pistole :q
hier der jerk:


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Hab' das neulich auch 'mal gemacht , ......das Netz mit Sprühkleber aufgebracht , .........voll nervig , sehr "klebrig" ,.....es kam an den schärfer gekrümmten Rücken ,-und Bauchpartien sowie an den Körperenden immer wieder hoch ......!

Aber es sieht am Ende echt gut aus , sieht man ja auch an deinem Teil hier , sehr schönes Design|rolleyes !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## discobarsch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@naghul: die mühe hat sich echt gelohnt, sieht prima aus!
verschwindet das muster denn nicht aber wieder wenn man da am ende epoxyd draufpackt?

gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@All
sehr schöne Wobbler sind hier wieder zu Bewundern!!!
Ich habe momentan keine richtige Lust, der ein oder andere Rohling liegt noch herum und wartet auf Bearbeitung. Na ja, solche Phasen gibt es halt auch. Werde mir mal in einer ruhigen Minute neue Formen ausdenken, dann wird das mit der Motivation auch wieder besser.

Gruß Kohlmeise


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Sehen gut aus #6,..... bemalst du mit Modellbaufarben oder Acryl ?
> Warum haben denn viele Wobbler(auch deine wieder) , die hier gepostet werden , keine Bauchdrillinge ?
> ...



Jop. Diese Wobbler haben eine größe vom etwa 5cm. Die Drillinge haben Größe 8. Bei dieser Größe kommt man mit einem Drilling gut aus. Bei den Größeren, also 6cm plus, verwende ich dann schon auch Bauchdrillinge.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@All: Vielen Dank für das tolle Lob! Sowas gibt einem wirklich nochmal so einen Motivationsschub um weiter zu basteln. 

Demnächst werde ich etwas größere Wobbler bauen. So um die 7cm. Mal sehen, ob mir die Barsche und Forellen auch noch auf die Größe von Wobbler draufgehen.

Demnächst bestelle ich mir bei Lureparts.nl mal was. Sprengringe (hoffenltich haben die 4mm Durchmesser!) und Drillinge.
Wobei ich bei den Drillingen mir noch nicht sicher bin, welche größe ich mir kaufen soll. Bis jetzt habe ich 8er Drillinge benutzt. Für Wobbler unter 5cm. 
Wenn ich Wobbler mit 7 oder 8cm baue, kann ich dann 2 8er Drillinge guten Gewissens verwenden, oder sollte ich lieber 2 6er nehmen?

Da bin ich mir wie gesagt noch nicht ganz sicher? Was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## discobarsch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3: ich hab mir bei lureparts.nl die gamkatsu treble 13 B bestellt. super haken!
grösse 4 sind die kleinsten die ich hab und ich find die noch recht gross. für 5-7cm wobbler würden aber 8er haken ausreichen denk ich (aber ohne gewähr natürlich).

gruss


----------



## diemai (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Ich wähle meine Drillinge nach Möglichkeit immer so aus , das deren Spitzenabstand ungefähr der Körperbreite des Wobblers entspricht , im Zweifelsfall gerade nur ETWAS kleiner !

Nur bei Wobs mit drei Drillingen nehme ich sie u. U. gern etwas kleiner , damit sie sich nicht untereinander verhaken können .

Bei Jerkbaits und Oberflächen-Ködern hingegen können sie gerne etwas größer sein , damit sie den Fisch bei deren ruckender Aktion vielleicht doch besser haken !

Nur so meine Vorlieben...........!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@discobarsch, diemai: Hey, danke für eure Einschätzungen.

Ich werde mir eine große Ladung 8er Drillinge und ein par 6er (oder vielleicht gibts auch 7er) kaufen.


----------



## Markus_ (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Dieter,

ich meinte das 5min. Epoxyd von UHU, dennoch Danke für deine Antwort.

Hallo Stefan,

ich werde mal schauen ob es das Behnke Epoxyd auch bei
uns im Köln gibt, wir haben hier ein Yachtfach Geschäft.


Hallo Metin,

ich werde es mal mit Behnker versuchen wenn ich dran
komme, ansonsten besorge ich mir Laminier Epoxyd aus
dem Autozubehörhandel.

euch allen noch recht herzlichen dank.

Gruß Markus

Gruß Markus


----------



## bild (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul Ziemlich schöner Jerk auch ohne Airbrush ist das nen Sinker ? Ich finde die Form sehr gut könntest du mal über das laufverahlten bei kleineren Schlägen berichten ?


Gruß Niki  #h


----------



## Naghul (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@dicobarsch:
die oberfläche ist natürlich glatt, aber dadurch das unter dem alutape noch eine struktur ist bekommt das teil viel mehr tiefe.

@bild:
das ist ein "halb-schwimmender" 
eigentlich sollte es ein schwimmender werden, nur ich benutze beim jerken eine titanspinnstange und dadurch ist es ein "halb-schwimmender geworden"
der jerk ist ein größeres exemplar und die sind etwas träger als kleinere. aber je nach führungsstil flankt er mehr und weniger zu den seiten.
das schöne am selbermachen ist halt, das man den köder so einstellen kann wie man möchte (wenn mans kann, was bei mir net immer der fall ist |uhoh: )

habe vorgestern ein paar mit der pistole gemacht, vielleicht poste ich die später mal.


@markus:
ruf ruhig mal bei bootsservice behnke an, der verkäufer ist sehr nett und gibt dir auch tipps wie du es zu verarbeiten hast. bei der lieferung ist aber auch eine verarbeitungshilfe in form eines datenblattes beigelegt. da steht genau wie du es zu verarbeiten hast.
ist auch recht günstig. wenn du dir 1kg holst, reicht das ewig.

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> bootsservice behnke [...] ist auch recht günstig. wenn du dir 1kg holst, reicht das ewig. [...]



...und die Qualität ist sehr gut.


----------



## discobarsch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bzgl. Behnke: kann ich auch nur empfehlen! bei uns im baumarkt kostet 5-m-Uhu-epoxyd ca. 10€, dafür kriegst du bei behnke das vielfache der menge.
ich hab mir 2k-epoxydharz (aushärtezeit 24h) und 2k-5min-epoxyd bestellt. beides für knapp 30€ inkl. versand. damit kommt man ewig aus und die qualität ist einwandfrei.

hab hier auch denn tip von adlerauge gekriegt, vielen dank nochmal!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hab hier auch denn tip von adlerauge gekriegt, vielen dank nochmal!



immer wieder gerne^^#6


----------



## don rhabano (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei dem Behnke Produkten finde ich nur das 5min Epoxyd schlechte als z.b. das von Conrad. 1. Ist es (bei gleicher Temperatur wie beim Conrad) eher ein 15min epoxy ,was gerade beim Schaufelnkleben stört.
2. Nichts so gut zu Schleifen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Bei dem Behnke Produkten finde ich nur das 5min Epoxyd schlechte als z.b. das von Conrad. 1. Ist es (bei gleicher Temperatur wie beim Conrad) eher ein 15min epoxy ,was gerade beim Schaufelnkleben stört.
> 2. Nichts so gut zu Schleifen



Also mein Behnke 5-Minuten-Epoxid ist eher ein 4-Minuten-Epoxid, als ein 15-Minuten-Epoxid.

Aber das Conrad-Epoxid soll wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Hannes94 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber das Conrad-Epoxid soll wirklich gut sein.
________________________
 kann ich nur bestätigen 
 ich habe heute auch mal wider neuen v2a edelstahldrat bekommen 15m~ 1mm  und 8m~0,8mm:vik:


----------



## Markus_ (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen vielen Dank für die guten Tipps von euch, durch diese ist mir das Wobbler
basteln viel leichter gefallen, nur zur zeit muss noch das Airbrusch Set zurück
stehen da ich gerade mein Motorrad aus der Reparatur geholt habe und dieses hat
mich mal eben 1220,-€ gekostet, vorrangig kommt dann noch ein geplanter Wohnmobil
kauf, da heut zu Tage Urlaub mit Frau, Kind und Hund  sonst sehr kosten intensiv wird,
aber durch eure Ratschläge können sich jetzt meine Wobbler sehen lassen, ich
finde sie recht gelungen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## discobarsch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: kann dir nur zustimmen! sehen echt prima aus! muss auch nicht immer airbrush sein. ich hab auch kein airbrush und ich finde das gibt den wobbs immer noch einen besonderen bastler-charme!
viel erfolg mit den jungs am wasser.
gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Sehr schöne Wobbler hast du das fertiggestellt!

Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, Airbrush muss nicht sein. Ich habe auch kein Airbrush und bin mit meinen Dekoren voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich bastle nach dem Motto: Wenn's dem Fisch gefällt, ist gut. Wenn's mir auch noch gefällt, auch gut. Aber so lange es dem Fisch gefällt und ich damit fange, ist prima!


----------



## diemai (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

So sehe ich das auch ! 

Besitze ebenfalls kein Airbrush-Zubehör , ...und solange es den Fischen gefällt.......|supergri!

Wirklich schöne Dinger hast du da geschaffen , ...weiter so #6!

                                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> ...Besitze ebenfalls kein Airbrush-Zubehör...



 Aber dafür 1001 Srprühdosen *duckunwech*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus:
Vor allem der mittlere grün schimmernde gefällt mir sehr gut!
#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Hast du bei den Wobblern ein bestimmtes Aluklebeband verwendet, oder normale Alufolie aus der Küche?

Ist das das Aluklebeband von LIDL, von dem du erzählt hast?


----------



## discobarsch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey wobblergemeinde,
brauch mal eure einschätzungen: ich bekomm hier nirgends transparenten kunststoff für wobbler-tauchschaufeln (das letzte was ich benutzt hab war aus einem lineal!!!).
spielt es überhaupt eine rolle ob die tauchschaufel transparent ist oder nicht?
schliesslich gibts ja auch welche aus blech.
weisses oder farbiges kunststoff zu besorgen ist nicht so das problem aber an transparentes komm ich einfach nicht ran.

danke im vorraus, gruss


----------



## diemai (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

...........und ca. 40 Pötte Modellbaufarbe:q:q ,.........möchte in Zukunft mit weniger Sprayfarbe arbeiten , da es doch recht teuer ist .

@ Discobarsch

Auf "Tackleunderground" arbeiten einige Leute mit Leiterplatten-Rohlingen , ich selbst habe neulich bei "Conrad" in'ner Modellbauabteilung eine Epoxidplatte gefunden , das müßte auch funzen|kopfkrat .

Hab' sie aber noch nicht angeschnitten , ...glaube , die hat so um die 9 Euronen gekostet , Maße stehen auf'm Etikett !

Transparente Schaufeln sehen wohl nur besser aus , unbedingt nötig sind sie nicht , .....bei größeren Ködern nehme ich auch gerne Alu-Blech , das kann man ja auch leicht biegen !

Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hey wobblergemeinde,
> brauch mal eure einschätzungen: ich bekomm hier nirgends transparenten kunststoff für wobbler-tauchschaufeln (das letzte was ich benutzt hab war aus einem lineal!!!).
> spielt es überhaupt eine rolle ob die tauchschaufel transparent ist oder nicht?
> schliesslich gibts ja auch welche aus blech.
> weisses oder farbiges kunststoff zu besorgen ist nicht so das problem aber an transparentes komm ich einfach nicht ran.



Schau mal in den bekannten Baumärkten, wie OBI, Bauhaus, Praktiker usw.

Da müsstest du transparentes "Hobbyglas" finden. Ich denke mal es ist Polycarbonat. Ich habe im OBI eine 30x50x0,2cm Platte für etwa 6€ bekommen. 2mm war das Dünnste, was es zu kaufen gab. Aber dünner würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, da die Tauchschaufel sonst zu unstabil wird. Ich benutze sogar 2mm dickes Material bei 5cm kleinen Wobblern, und das ist nicht zu dick.
Und da du was von Lineal geschrieben hast...komm blos nicht auf die Idee, alte CD's als Tauchschaufel zu misshandeln. Die brechen schon bei geringster Belastung.

Du kannst natürlich auch farbige Kunststoffe als Schaufelmaterial verwenden. Aber ich finde, dass die optisch einfach ******* aussehen. Die transparente Tauchschaufel fällt dem Fisch auch viel weniger auf, als eine Schwarze.


----------



## Naghul (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@markus:
schöne dinger hast du da gebaut und airbruash würde ich mir auch nicht sofort holen an deiner stelle. weiter so #6

@dicobarsch:
also solche schnellschüsse mit cd oder gar lineal würde ich an deiner stelle nicht machen. zum schluss hast du ein echt tollen köder gebastelt und bei der erstbesten gelegenheit macht deine tauchschaufel sich selbstständig.
auch von diesem "hobbyglas" würde ich dir abraten. das lässt sich sicher gut verarbeiten, ist aber ganz normales Polystyrol und das ist nicht uv beständig. das bedutet wenn du pech hast, das dir mit der zeit, wenn du zu lange in der sonne bist die dinger anfangen zu vertrüben.
deshalb steht auch immer dabei "nur für innenanwendungen"
besorg die plycarbonat. ich habe letzte bei 1,2,3, meins glaube 1 qm in 1 und 2 mm geholt und dafür um die 10 euro bezahlt. es lohnt sich die paar tage zu earten.

gruss


----------



## Markus_ (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Markus_: Hast du bei den Wobblern ein bestimmtes Aluklebeband verwendet, oder normale Alufolie aus der Küche?
> 
> Ist das das Aluklebeband von LIDL, von dem du erzählt hast?


 
Hallo Stefan,

ja das ist das Alutape aus dem LIDL.


Euch allen nochmals danke für das nette lob zu den Wobblern.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

markus der blaue ist geil ^^ 


ich verwende für alle wobbs 2mm marlokon ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Da müsstest du transparentes "Hobbyglas" finden. Ich denke mal es ist Polycarbonat.


 


Nee, ich glaube, Hobbyglas meint Acrylglas. Das ist kein Pc. Aber Polykarbonat (Makrolon) herzubekommen, ist kein Problem. Bei E... vertickt einer das Zeug in allen möglichen Stärken, sehr zuverlässig der Laden. Ich denke, der Verkäufer müsste "hbholzmaus" oder so ähnlich heißen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Von Markus_'s Wobblern inspiriert, habe ich mich heute Morgen an den Schreibtisch gesetzt und einen neuen Rohling (knapp 5cm Länge) fertiggestellt.
Die Vertiefingen im Kopfbereich gefallen mir so gut, dass Ihr in nächster Zeit öfters mit sowas rechnen könnt.

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/5285/39609346.png


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

adlerauge super rohling ^^ ist balsa oder ?  die öse würde ich allerings nicht einbauen ... weil die zu leicht aufgebogen werden kann^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> adlerauge super rohling ^^ ist balsa oder ?  die öse würde ich allerings nicht einbauen ... weil die zu leicht aufgebogen werden kann^^



Danke, ja der Rohling ist aus Balsa. Wenn die Öse im Wobblerkörper liegt, schaut nur ein Teil raus. Also nicht die gesamte Öse. Somit ist schonmal über die Hälfte mit Epoxid versiegelt und nebenbei: Das ist 1mm V2A Edelstahldraht. Die bigt man schon mal gar nicht leicht auf.

Nee Scherz bei Seite, die bringt man ohne Zange nicht auf. Ich habe auch schon mal so richtig an den Ösen gezogen. Dazu habe ich 2 Leinen an den Enden angeknotet. Die Ösen haben sich unter sehr starkem Zug nicht bewegt. Davor ist mir die Leine gerissen. Also stabil sind die.


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge
 Hmmmm-..... also ich bin mir da nicht so sicher |kopfkrat denn heute habe ich auch nen 94cm hecht gefangen vom bellyboat mit der gelben gefahr (ein paar seiten vorher gepostet)  der hat ne 0,8 mm v2a öse aufgebogen zum glück hat die andere gehalten


----------



## diemai (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Ein dickes "Petri Heil" meinerseits:vik:#6:vik:#6 , .............nächstes Mal müssen wir dann wohl stabiler bauen:q:q:q !!!!

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Petri Heil zum Hecht! 
Wenn der dir ne 0,8mm V2A-Öse aufgebogen hat, werden mir die Barsche und Forellen die 1,0mm V2A-Ösen getrost in Ruhe lassen.#6


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke dimai & adlerauge ^^ :vik::vik::vik:


Wenn der dir ne 0,8mm V2A-Öse aufgebogen hat, werden mir die Barsche und Forellen die 1,0mm V2A-Ösen getrost in Ruhe lassen.#6__________________
daa magst du wohl recht haben  aber es hann immer n rise draufbeißen ^^ zumindest wollen wir das ^^und jetz sag nicht dann würde deine schnur reißen :q


----------



## Naghul (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

glückwunsch zum schönen hecht :m

gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jo, einen 94er auf einen Eigenbau, das ist ja wie einen Hecht mit 130 cm auf einen Kaufwobbler!

Dickes Petri!

#6


----------



## discobarsch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kurze frage an die behnke-epoxyd-fraktion: wie verarbeitet ihr das 600er harz wenn ihr mehrere schichten auftragt?
1.) nass in nass (also erste schicht, dann warten bis das kurz angezogen/geeliert ist und dann direkt die nächste)?
oder
2.) lasst ihr die erste schicht komplett aushärten und tragt dann einfach die nächste auf?
wenn 2.) anschleifen oder geht auch ohne?

danke im vorraus,
gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> kurze frage an die behnke-epoxyd-fraktion: wie verarbeitet ihr das 600er harz wenn ihr mehrere schichten auftragt?
> 1.) nass in nass (also erste schicht, dann warten bis das kurz angezogen/geeliert ist und dann direkt die nächste)?
> oder
> 2.) lasst ihr die erste schicht komplett aushärten und tragt dann einfach die nächste auf?
> wenn 2.) anschleifen oder geht auch ohne?



Die Behnke-Epoxid-Fraktion (wie du uns so nett nennst) sagt, dass sie es erst ganz aushärten lässt, bevor sie die folgende Schicht aufträgt. Wobei ich bei den kleinen Wobbs immer nur 1 Schicht drauf mache. Für Barsche und Forellen reicht 1 Schicht völlig aus. Oder 2 dünnere Schichten, je nach Belieben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> daa magst du wohl recht haben  aber es hann immer n rise draufbeißen ^^ zumindest wollen wir das ^^und jetz sag nicht dann würde deine schnur reißen :q



Diese Rechtschreibung...#q

Wenn du einen Beitrag von mir "zitieren" willst, so wie ich es gerade mit deinem gemacht habe, dann kannst du meinem Beitrag auf den Button "Zitieren" (rechts unten in meinem Beitrag) klicken. Dann bleibt's en bissel übersichtlicher.

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Grund, warum ich antworte:
Bevor mir ein Fisch (normale Forellen, Barsche...) die Ösen aufbiegt, reißt die Schnur...:vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> kurze frage an die behnke-epoxyd-fraktion: wie verarbeitet ihr das 600er harz wenn ihr mehrere schichten auftragt?
> 1.) nass in nass (also erste schicht, dann warten bis das kurz angezogen/geeliert ist und dann direkt die nächste)?
> oder
> 2.) lasst ihr die erste schicht komplett aushärten und tragt dann einfach die nächste auf?
> ...




Wenn du nach ca. 7 - 10 Stunden die zweite Schicht draufmachst, ist die erste noch nicht komplett ausgehärtet, das ist ein guter Zeitpunkt für eine erneute Epoxierung.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn du nach ca. 7 - 10 Stunden die zweite Schicht draufmachst, ist die erste noch nicht komplett ausgehärtet, das ist ein guter Zeitpunkt für eine erneute Epoxierung.



Jetzt kann er sich die Variante aussuchen, die ihm besser gefällt. Ich werde Deine auf jeden Fall auch mal probieren!


----------



## don rhabano (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Man kann sogar nach 3-4 Stunden (je nach Temperatur) eine neue Schicht fdrauf machen. Wenn ichs zeitlich hinbekomme ,dann mache ich alle 6stunden eineneue Schicht drauf ansonsten eben früher oder lieber später.


----------



## Markus_ (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Hannes,  

gratulation zu deinem tollen Hecht.

So habe ein neues Projekt am Start, bin gerade einen dreiteiligen Wobbler am bauen, er ist 8cm groß und aus Buchenholz.

hier die Bilder.


----------



## discobarsch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@markus_: sieht ja spitzenmässig aus!!!
machste den ohne tauchschaufel?
auf jedenfall schon echt professionel!

@all: besten dank für eure einschätzung bzgl. des mehrschicht epoxierens!
werd dann nass in nass arbeiten!

gruss


----------



## Markus_ (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> @markus_: sieht ja spitzenmässig aus!!!
> machste den ohne tauchschaufel?
> auf jedenfall schon echt professionel!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Discobarsch,

nein der bekommt noch eine Tauchschaufel, aber zuerst
versiegel ich ihn, Ich habe von einen guten Freund
1L. Harz und 1L. Härter geschenkt bekommen, die benutzen
dieses zum Modell und Formenbau in der Industrie. Ich
habe etwas davon angemischt, es wird extrem hart und fest
in weniger als 10min. Der einzige Nachteil ist das es Milchig ist und nicht Transparent wie anderes Epoxyd Harze aber dafür ist es gut für den schlitz der Stahlaxe zu füllen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Eine sehr saubere Arbeit , ....und dann noch in solch' kleiner Größe !

Habe aber trotzdem einige Bedenken bei diesem Köder ,........mir scheinen die Abstände der Segmente ziehmlich klein zu sein , sie werden so eventuell nach dem Bemalen und Epoxieren nicht mehr besonders beweglich sein oder sogar klemmen .

Habe 'mal gelesen , das bei solchen Swimbaits alle Segmente einen Winkel von mind. 90° ergeben sollten , bei vollem seitliche Ausschlag .

Willst du die Nägel später auch als Scharnierbolzen nehmen ? Sie sehen aus wie normale Nägel halt , ...und die sind bestimmt nicht rostfrei ! 

Ich halte Buchenholz für solche Köder ungeeignet , zumindestens , wenn sie so klein sind, ....es hat einfach zu wenig Auftrieb und muß dennoch auch noch das ganze Metall der Scharniere tragen .

Der Wobbler muß ja schließlich noch ausgebleit werden , und schwereres Material ist auch träger in der Bewegung , bestenfalls wird er nachher sinken wie eine Bleiente .

Solche Swimbaits sollten die Hauptbebleiung im vorderen Segment tragen , im zweiten kann auch noch 'was untergebracht werden , die hinteren Teile sollten unbebleit bleiben , damit sie sich schön bewegen können .

Auf "Tackleunderground" gehen immer mehr Leute dazu über , ihre Swimbaits aus PVC-Hartschaumplatten zu fertigen , ....es ist leicht , stabil , wie Holz zu bearbeiten und man hat keinen Ärger mehr mit eindringendem Wasser im Scharnierbereich .

Bin überhaupt kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet , habe erst einen gut laufenden Swimbait aus Teakholz bewerkstelligt , und auch einen , der garnicht wollte und einen anderen , der leidlich so funktioniert , wie ich es mir gedacht hatte ,.......habe also schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet gemacht !

                          viel Glück trotzdem#6 , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

noch vor dem Frühstücken habe ich heute einen weiteren 6cm kleinen Wobbler mit Achse, Blei und Tauchschaufel bestückt. Er ist auch aus Balsa und jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich dem auf das noch unlackierte Holz eine dünne Schicht Epoxid geben soll, oder lieber mehrere Schichten Acrylweis zum grundieren.
Was würdet Ihr machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ adl3r4ug3

Balsa würde ich immer mit irgendwas behandeln , was tief eindringt , weil das Holz sehr weich ist .

Hatte damals 'mal 'nen Balsarohling einige Male mit 2K Lack gestrichen , die ersten 2,3 Schichten sind auch eingezogen , danach noch 'mal 3 X Epoxy wegen harter Oberfläche(Hechtwobbler) , erst darauf habe ich weiß grundiert !

Hätte ich den 2K Lack verdünnt , wäre er wohl noch besser eingezogen , ........werde irgendwann 'mal Balswobbler mit verdünntem Spannlack(Flugmodellbau)behandeln , wahrscheinlich dippen ,.....habe ich auf http://www.lureandmore.com gelesen !

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Danke Dir für den Tipp.


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so nachdem ich hier lange nicht mehr von mir gegeben habe zeige ich Euch jetzt mal meine letzten Taten:m


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wolli hatte mich gebeten ein paar Koppenwobbler für die Traun bzw Ager zu basteln. Diese Fische gibt es bei uns allerdings nicht und ich mußte daher auf Fotos aus dem Web als Vorlage zurückgreifen. Die Flossen sind für das Laufverhalten nicht unbeding förderlich, aber ich dachte daß die Silhouette für diese Fischart bedeuend ist; dieser dicke Kopf und die großen Brustflossen sind so charakteristisch, daß ich es einfach mal probiert habe. Wolli kann dann ja mal berichten ob sie auch fangen#c


----------



## HeikoS (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Koppe is cool 

Die oberen natürlich auch ... ! )


----------



## Hannes94 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke für das lob  ,
Markus: der swimbait siht echt gut aus #6 bloß die schanire sehn mir etwas komisch aus #c ich würde ihn nochmal außeinander nehmen und jedes einzelne teil  schonmal eine schicht epoxy geben  damit er wasserdicht ist  denn du wirst wohl sehr schlecht die übergänge von den einzelnen teilen beschichten können   
 Bondex : echt geile koppen #6#6 wodraus sind die flossen gemacht ?? das muss ich auch mal ausprobiren :q


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Respekt Bondex, wir hatten gestern so ne nervige Koppe beim Köderfisch fang erwischt...

Deine Wobbler sind ne 100% kopie, die Fische werden sicher keinen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## Markus_ (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|supergri





diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> Eine sehr saubere Arbeit , ....und dann noch in solch' kleiner Größe !
> 
> ...


 

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Dieter Hallo Hannes,

ja Dieter es sind Nägel, ich hab sie nur solange reingesteckt 
bist ich die V2A stifte fertig gemacht habe. Ich hab jede
Segment einzeln mit Harz beschichtet dann jedes Teil 2 mal
mit Farbe Lackiert und danach 3 mal mit Klarlack. Ich hoffe
das es reichen wird, auf jeden fall bewegen sich die einzelnen Segmente.

hier die Bilder des fertigen Wobbler, ich nenne ihn Strahlemann|supergri



Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_

Schön , das meine Befürchtung nicht eingetreten ist !

Hast du Ihn schon im Wasser getestet ?

@ Bondex

Die Koppen sehen echt geil aus , ....sehr realistisch ,......Kompliment !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfisch2008 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Moin Moin,*

nach langen, langen und nochmal langen lesen möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich habe mir dieses Thema mal komplett angesehen und mich auch mal darn gesetzt.
Ich habe die folgenden Wobbler schon im Frühjahr "gebastelt", aber bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen, diese einzustellen.
Gefischt habe ich mit ihnen auch erst einmal, aber leider ohne Erfolg.:c:c:c
Der Lauf der einzelnen Wobbler hat mich sehr überzeugt, besonders der Rot-Gelbe hat einen richtig schönen "Hüftschwung".|stolz:

Gefertig habe ich sie alle aus Fichtenholz.
Kurzgesagt: 
aussägen, schleifen, feinschleifen, grundieren, feinschleifen, Farbe auftragen, mit Epoxi versiegeln,

Sicher ist hier und da noch ein Zwischenschritt, aber da ich mein Wissen hier erlesen habe, brauche ich diese ja nicht alle aufzählen.
Ich bin mit meinen Ergebnissen vollkommen zufrieden und hoffe, das auch bald mal der ein oder andere Fisch davon überzeugt ist, dass die Kleinen gut sind.#:

So, denn kommen jetzt mal die Bilder dazu:


----------



## diemai (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Raub08

Ich bewundere immer wieder solche kleinen , filigranen Kunstwerke und deren Erbauer , ....ich würde mir wohl dabei die Finger brechen und die Augen verderben |bigeyes:q!

Da du auch aus meiner Gegend kommst ,..... mache dir keine Sorgen , das du noch nichts darauf gefangen hast , ....es läuft einfach wieder beschi..en dieses Jahr(soweit) !

gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Raub08: klasse wobbler! solch kleine wobbler zu bauen ist immer nochmal eine disziplin für sich! respekt! und wenn sie laufen fangen sie auch, früher oder später! ich hab auch gekaufte wobbler die noch nie fisch gebracht haben!!!


----------



## Raubfisch2008 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke danke für die Komplimente.

Der Fisch wird schon noch kommen, denn es ist zwar jeder Tag ein Angeltag, aber leider nicht immer ein "Fangtag".

Denn mal allen weiterhin ein dickes Petri und schöne Angeltage...


----------



## Markus_ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @Markus_
> 
> Schön , das meine Befürchtung nicht eingetreten ist !
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter,

nein hatte heute keine Zeit zum testen, eventuell Morgen.

Habe aber noch einen kleinen Wobbler " 3cm lang 2cm hoch "
fürs Forellen Angeln gebastelt, der braucht nur noch etwas Farbe und ein zwei Schichten Epoxyd Harz.

P.s. Dieter der kleine ist auch aus Buchenholz, ich hoffe das er läuft.


anbei Bilder.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_: Schöne Minnis hast du da gebaut!!!#6


----------



## Markus_ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Markus_: Schöne Minnis hast du da gebaut!!!#6


 

Hallo Stefan,

Danke aber die Minnis sind vom RAUBFISCHANGLER nur den einen oben habe ich gemacht.

Mal eine Frage an euch, PELZNASE hat auf seiner Homepage
das Tutorial zum Alutape, da hat er zum schluß den Wobbler
mit so einer Caramelfarbton bepinselt. Jetzt meine Frage
wie kann ich diesen Farbton herstellen möchte auch so einen
haben. Ich habe zur Zeit Blau, Rot und Gelb in Transparent
zur Hand und andere Normale Farben wie Rot, Schwarz,
Grün, Moosgrün, Silber, Hell Blau, Weiß, Neon Gelb und
Neon Orange.


Gruß Markus


----------



## arnulf (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

da ich die letzten Tage oft auf diesen Thread gestossen bin, hab ich mich heut dazu entschieden, auchmal so einen Wobbler zu bauen.
Hab mir dann eine Balsaholzlatte gekauft. Unglücklicher Weise war die dickste Latte nur 15mm dick.

Im Anhang sind meine Rohlinge. Der Halbierte ist mir eigentlich nur durchgebrochen, aber so ein zweigeteilter Wobbler wäre doch auch was feines, wenn möglich.

Jetzt hab ich mich mit den verschiedensten Anleitungen auseinander gesetzt, was mich letztendlich nur verwirrt hat.

Deshalb hab ich ein paar Fragen:
Sind die Rohlinge gelungen/zu gebrauchen?
Was wäre der nächste Schritt bei diesen Rohlingen?
Woher weiss ich wieviel Gramm Blei den Wobbler sinken/schweben/steigen lässt?
Erst die Kerbe und den Draht und dann mit dem Holzschutz drüber?
Brauch ich überhaupt Holzschutz?
Ich hab mir 9mm dicken verzinkten Draht gekauft, ist der zu gebrauchen?
Mit was schliess ich die Kerbe? 5 Minuten Epoxid oder dem anderen?
Und die spätere Schicht Epoxid , auch wieder,  5 Minuten oder das andere?( Mit dem anderen ist das nicht 5 Minuten Epoxid gemeint)
Wo liegen die Unterschiede bei den ganzen Epoxidprodukten?
Aus was die Schaufel herstellen?


Und kann mir evtl. jemand Bestelllinks für das benötigte Epoxid posten?
Und den Stoff für die Schaufel.

mfg
Arne


----------



## Hannes94 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo arnulf
 deine rohlinge sehen fürs erste nicht schlecht aus  vieleicht solltest du sie nochmals rundschleifen . 
Zu den materialien der verzinkte draht ist nicht gut geeignet da er früher oder später rosten wird . nehme liber 0,8-1,2mm edelstahl oder federdraht  zu dem epoxyd ich bestelle mir meins bei conrad . 5 min epoxy ist gut zum versigeln von wobblern bis 5 cm denn bei größeren wobblern wird die hartzschicht nicht richtig glatt weil es zu schnell fest wird ^^ außerdem kann man damit super den ösenschlitz zukleistern  :q  dafür verwende ich persönlich liber 2 K Spachtelmasse . ^^


 Ich habe heute auch einen Balsa zweiteiler rohling fertiggestellt  der zweite ist nur mal so eine schnappsidee gewesen :vik: , der twister ist mit einer art schraube befestigt und kann jederzeit gewechselt werden  bin mal gespannt wie der leuft  ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Flacho (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Hannes,

das mit dem Gummi hinterm Wobbler ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. Habs die Idee dann aber wieder verworfen. Hatte da aber eher an einen etwas modifizierten Jigkopf gedacht. Nachdem du mich wieder daran erinnert hast werd ich das wohl doch in Angriff nehmen müssen  

Grüßle Flo


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für das große Lob. Prinzipiell ist das nichts neues mit den Koppenwobbler. Die sind wie herkömmliche Kleinwobbler aufgebaut. Einziger Unterschied ist der dickliche Kopf und die angesetzten Flossen. Die sind aus sehr dünnem leicht rauhem Plexiglas. Ist fast so wie eine art transparente Folie. Weiß allerdings nicht mehr woher ich die mal hatte. die habe ich dann noch dünn bemalt und anschließen zusammen mit dem Körper übergelackt. Eingeklebt habe ich sie genauso wie die Schaufel mit Epoxy von Conrad.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Hannes94: Der Twisterwobbler gefällt mir sehr. Ich glaube, da baue ich mir auch mal einen...


----------



## Naghul (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all:
schöne wobbler die ihr da gebaut habt #6

ich habe die letzten tage wenig gebastelt, aber doch 2 fertig bekommen. die form habe ich mir bei pelznase abgeschaut, hoffentlich ist er net böse .
hier der wobbler und diesmal mit der pistole.

gruss


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Deinem Wobbler:

-aus welchem Material ist er?
-was hat er für eine Grundierung under der Airbrushfarbe?
-Wie groß ist der?


----------



## arnulf (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



arnulf schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Was wäre der nächste Schritt bei diesen Rohlingen?
> Woher weiss ich wieviel Gramm Blei den Wobbler sinken/schweben/steigen lässt?
> ...



diese Fragen bräuchte ich dringend beantwortet:q.

Wäre super, danke im vorraus.


----------



## Markus_ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



arnulf schrieb:


> diese Fragen bräuchte ich dringend beantwortet:q.
> 
> Wäre super, danke im vorraus.


 
Hallo Andreè,

als nächstes würde ich den schnitt für die Stahlaxe machen und danach denn schnitt für die Tauschaufel "im 45° Winkel" dann würde ich die Stahlaxe einkleben und den schnitt mit 5min. Epoxyd von Uhu auffüllen, danach wüprde ich den Wobbler mit 2K Klarlack versiegeln "2 schichten", dann würde ich ihn mit Alutape bekleben oder mit Farbe Lakieren danach wird er nur noch mit Epoxyd Harz versiegelt. Fertig.

Tauchschaufeln, kannst du aus Alu, Kupfer oder aus Makrolon herstellen, das letzterer nehme ich.
Ich benutze 1,5mm starkes Makrolon.

Die Bebeleiung würde ich so wählen das der Wobbler noch Schwimmend ist das soll heißen das der Wobbler Körper
dreiviertel unter der Wassseroberfläche sein sollte.
Die Bebleiung sollte vor und hinter der Bauchöse eingelassen
werden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> @all:
> schöne wobbler die ihr da gebaut habt #6
> 
> ich habe die letzten tage wenig gebastelt, aber doch 2 fertig bekommen. die form habe ich mir bei pelznase abgeschaut, hoffentlich ist er net böse .
> ...


 
Hallo Metin,

der ist Super geworden, passt ja alles gut zusammen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

nochmals meine frage zur Farbe, wie bekomme ich ein schönen Transparent Rotbraun oder Caramellton hin wie beim Tutorial zum Alutape auf Pelznases Homepage.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Naghul (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3:

1: der wobbler ist aus abachi. ich mache meine wobbler fast ausschließlich aus dieser holzart. ich werde demnächst mal für ein paar jerks, hartes balsa probieren.

2:mein aufbau sieht folgendermaßen aus: als erstes wird der körper 2x grundiert, meist aus normaler holzimprägnierung. nach trocknung, kommt das das alu drauf und dann airbrush.
der nachteil bei meiner arbeitsweise ist, das man die übergänge von der alufolie etwas sieht. ich werde mal mit 400er schmiergel versuchen noch bessere übergänge zu bekommen. wenn das nichts bringt, dann werde ich versuche mit einer dünnen schicht epoxy machen, um die übergänge wegzubekommen.

3: die körperlänge brtägt 10cm

gruss


----------



## Naghul (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nochmals meine frage zur Farbe, wie bekomme ich ein schönen Transparent Rotbraun oder Caramellton hin wie beim Tutorial zum Alutape auf Pelznases Homepage.
> 
> Gruß Markus




hallo markus:
indem du einfach braune acrylfarbe mit 5-min epoxy vermengst.
hast du kein braun zur hand dann kannst du versuchen aus grün+rot, dir den gewünschten braunton selber zu mischen.

sonst kannst du hier auch schauen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbkreis

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Danke. Ich hätte mir das Alutape im LIDL doch kaufen sollen...
Ich habe so ein Klebeband von Tesa (gibts in Grau, Schwarz und Weiß), welches in der Rennbranche auch genutzt wird. Ich nenne es immer Panzertape, weil es so bombenfest hält, aber damit kann man leider nicht so gut Wobbler bekleben...#d
Wenns mal irgendwo gutes Alutape gibt, schreib mir bitte.^^


----------



## bild (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Adlerauge geh doch einfach in einen Hellweg Baummarkt oder nach Obi und frag da nach Tesa Aluminium Tape dann bekommste das was eig die meisten benutzen.

Gruß Niki


----------



## Naghul (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich benutze das von lidl und bin super zufrieden. das kommt alle 3-4 monate immer wieder neu in den laden.
ich habe letzt beim schrotthändler ne rolle ganz dünnes kupferband gefunden. wenn ich ne lösung habe wie ich das sauber auf den wobblerkörper aufgeklebt bekomme, mache ich mal ein versuch, sieht bestimmt ganz interessant aus ;+|rolleyes

hier noch ein wobbler. die form und der aufbau ist der selbe wie der letzte, nur mit anderen farben |supergri

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Du hast's einfach drauf mit dem Wobblerbauen! Die Teile sehen finde ich sehr gut aus!

Du sagtest, die sind alle 3-4 Monate bei dir im LIDL zu kaufen? Dann muss ich mal die Augen offen halten. Falls du mal wieder Alutape im LIDL siehst, würde es mich freuen, eine schnelle PN von Dir zu bekommen.


@bild: Also die Variante mit dem Baumarkt werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, wenn ich es zuvor nicht im LIDL bekommen sollte. Tesa Alutape benutzen wirklich sehr viele. Kann mir jemand, oder Du sagen, wie viel Meter Tape auf der Spule von Tesa sind und wie breit es ist? Und natürlich den Preis. 
Das von LIDL wäre halt sehr günstig, wobei ich im Baumarkt auch gerne ein paar Euro hinlegen würde, wenn ich dafür en gutes Tape bekommen sollte.


----------



## Naghul (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3:
danke fürs lob.
also wenn du ganz verzweifelt bist, dann kann ich dir auch eine rolle abtreten. hatte letzt 3 stück gekauft und ist eigentlich viel zu viel. die rolle kostet ja fast nichts 

gruss


----------



## Markus_ (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo markus:
> indem du einfach braune acrylfarbe mit 5-min epoxy vermengst.
> hast du kein braun zur hand dann kannst du versuchen aus grün+rot, dir den gewünschten braunton selber zu mischen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Metin,

erst mal danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich Rot und Grün mische bekomme ich zwar ein Braun aber kein was Teak
oder Congac farbig ist. Auch durch beimischen von Gelb bekomme ich den Farbton nicht so hin wie auf der
Homepage von Pelznases Alutape Tutorial.

Gruß Markus


P.s. hat vieleicht einer von euch diesen Farbton als Airbrush
Farbe ???


----------



## Bondex (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus
rein teoretisch lassen sich alle Farben aus den 3 Grundfarben schwarz und weiß mischen. Aber nur teoretisch denn es gibt leider keine ganz reinen Farben. Je mehr verschiedene Pigmente miteinander vermischt werden desto schmutziger wird die Farbe. Manchmal ist es daher notwendig deine Farbe wie z.B. braun zu kaufen die nur aus diesem einen braunen Pigment besteht. Dies ist dann genau wie reines Gelb, rot, blau eine Art "Primärfarbe". Sekundärfarben wären laut Farbkreisorangen, violett, grün (jeweils eine Mischung aus 2 Grundfarben/Primärfarben)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naghul:
sehr schöner Wobbler!
Mit was für einer Methode machst du das Schuppenmuster?


----------



## diemai (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

....ein außerordentlich schönes Teil , sehr gute Arbeit !

                                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## discobarsch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann mich nur anschliessen. sieht super aus, und ist sehr professionel gearbeitet!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Morgen Jungs,

ich will mal was Stickbaitartiges bauen, so was zum Beispiel:

http://www.jbaitz.de/schablonen.html


Nun kenne ich mich mit derartigen Ködern nicht aus. Also: Soll der sinken? und wenn, wie soll er das? Mit dem Hintern voran?


----------



## bild (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adlerauge

auf dem Tesa Aluminium Tape sind 10m und die Breite beträgt 5cm damit sollte man auch Jerkbaits oder andere große Köder beklebt bekommen.

@ Naghul

find den Wobbler auch spitzenmäßig. Versuch doch mal
eine prägung wie Schuppen mit einem Feinmechanik-Schraubenzieher  einzuarbeiten das geht schnell und sieht
unter Airbrush super aus.


Gruß Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> also wenn du ganz verzweifelt bist, dann kann ich dir auch eine rolle abtreten. hatte letzt 3 stück gekauft und ist eigentlich viel zu viel. die rolle kostet ja fast nichts



Das ist sehr nett von Dir!
Aber so arg verzweifelt bin ich dann doch nicht, dass ich dich anbetteln müsste...obwohl...|kopfkrat

Nee:m. 
Wenn du mir ne Freude machen willst, dann schreibe mir einfach schnell ne PN, falls das Aluklebeband wieder in die Regale kommt.


----------



## arnulf (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wäre super wenn dus auch mir mitteilen könntest.

Ich bin auchnoch schwer auf der Suche.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Lidl Newsletter bestellen  Ist zwar meist nix dolles bei aber dan habt ihr es Zeitnah


----------



## Naghul (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlemeise:
ich habe fliegennetz genommen, die gabs im baumarkt, den mit dem nager als firmenlogo |supergri kostet glaube ich keine 2 euro und reicht für 100 wobbler :m

@bild:
ich habe eigentlich ein schuppenmuster mit dem griff eines schraubendrehers gemacht, aber leider kommt es auf dem bild nicht ganz rüber. kommt aber auch vielleicht davon, das meine farben einfach zu viel decken. werde mal ein paar versuche mit farben machen.

@Adl3r4ug3:
jo werde mich melden, wenns wieder bei lidl gibt 

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> [...]im baumarkt, den mit dem nager[...]



Hast dich ja super aus der Diskussion ob en Biber oder en Eichhörnchen ist herausgeredet...(Ich glaube, das Thema hatten wir geklärt. Es ist ein Biber, stimmts?)




Naghul schrieb:


> @Adl3r4ug3:
> jo werde mich melden, wenns wieder bei lidl gibt



Danke dir! Gerade habe ich auf "LIDL online" gesehen, dass ab Donnerstag Handwerkszeugs im Angebot ist. Aber Klebeband ist keines dabei...|kopfkrat


----------



## Markus_ (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Markus
> rein teoretisch lassen sich alle Farben aus den 3 Grundfarben schwarz und weiß mischen. Aber nur teoretisch denn es gibt leider keine ganz reinen Farben. Je mehr verschiedene Pigmente miteinander vermischt werden desto schmutziger wird die Farbe. Manchmal ist es daher notwendig deine Farbe wie z.B. braun zu kaufen die nur aus diesem einen braunen Pigment besteht. Dies ist dann genau wie reines Gelb, rot, blau eine Art "Primärfarbe". Sekundärfarben wären laut Farbkreisorangen, violett, grün (jeweils eine Mischung aus 2 Grundfarben/Primärfarben)


 
Hallo Bondex,

Danke danke, ich habe mich dazu entschlossen solange ich kein Airbrush habe, die Farben zu nehmen die ich habe.
Ich habe mein Transparent Rot mit dem Transparent Gelb gemischt und so ein schönes Orange bekommen und hab damit den Wobbler bemalt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich auf "LIDL online" gesehen, dass ab Donnerstag Handwerkszeugs im Angebot ist. Aber Klebeband ist keines dabei...|kopfkrat


 
Hallo Stefan,

das muß auch nicht umbedingt dabei stehen, bei uns ist
es so das sie das Klebeband bei Werkzeugverkaufsaktionen
meistens dabei legen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bild (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

am besten nur so ganz kurz auf den geschuppten Flanke mit einer transparenten Farbe besprühen so kommt das Muster eigentlich super zum Vorschein.


----------



## diemai (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Nach meinem Verständniss sind "Stickbaits" reine Oberflächenköder , die "Walk-The-Dog" gefischt werden , d. h. durch rythmisches Rucken mit der Rutenspitze in einen Zick-Zack-Lauf an der Oberfläche versetzt werden .

Die Bebleiung liegt im hinteren Teil der Unterseite , bei manchen Modellen auch am Schwanzende , das hängt aber auch von der Körperform ab .

Je weiter hinten das Blei , desto "winkliger" die seitlichen Ausbrüche , je weiter vorne im Schwanzende , desto weiter wird er gleiten , jedoch nicht so stark seitwärts .

Er schwimmt ungefähr so auf , das die Wasserlinie sich in etwa auf Mitte Rücken befindet , Hinterteil etwas unter Wasser , Kopfende über Wasser ,.............nur 'mal so als Richtlinie .

Extrem fängig auf Hecht in flacheren Abschnitten in der warmen Jahreszeit , ........in Gewässern mit viel Bootsverkehr sprechen sie meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut darauf an .

viel Glück , diemai#h

PS : anbei Bilder einiger meiner Stickbaits , die einfache "Zigarrenform" nach dem "Urahn" namens "Heddon Zara Spook" , ..........sorry , es ist auf Kopf gedreht geraten ! 
Ein Bild zeigt auch die anzustrebende Schwimmlage .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke, demai, das hat mir schonmal sehr geholfen!


----------



## diemai (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise 

Gern geschehen :q!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## discobarsch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bau auch gerade den stickbait von jbaitz aber auf eine nachfrage bzgl. bebleiung an pelznase hab ich leider keine antwort erhalten.
also DANKE diemai, hast auch mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## diemai (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ discobarsch

.....auch gern geschehen:q:q !

War in Physik nicht 'grad besonders gut in der Schule , aber ich stelle mir die Sache so vor:

Das Gewicht hinten im Körper wird durch das Anrucken ja beschleunigt , und da es ein weit höheres spezifisches Gewicht als der Wobblerkörper hat , nimmt es auch mehr Bewegungsenergie auf und ist daher bestrebt , sich weiter als der Körper zu bewegen , ......es schiebt diesen quasi nach vorne . 
Da es ja von hinten "schiebt" , bricht der Köder seitlich aus , .........würde das Gewicht vorne sitzen , würde das Gewicht ja "ziehen" und der Köder nur geradeaus schießen(wie z. B. bei einem Diver , dieser taucht dann aber noch durch eine schräge Kopffläche oder metallene Schwanzflosse nach unten ab) .

Schiebt man einen Einkaufswagen , muß man am Führungsgriff immer korrigierend gegensteuern , damit man nicht seitlich in die Regale kracht , zieht man ihn jedoch , rollt er stur geradeaus hinter einem hinterher !

Etwas blöder Vergleich zwar , aber..........#c#c:q:q??

                     Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Demai
Meinst du, man könnte den Sticki auch langsam sinkend bauend?


----------



## discobarsch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: klingt für mich absolut einleuchtened! ich werd ihn auf jedenfall wie von dir beschrieben ausbleien.

@kohlmeise: ich glaub bei stickbaits oder oberflächenködern grundsätzlich ist es schon wichtig das er beim einholen auch ein bischen wasser verspritzt, was die fische aufmerksam macht. weiss es aber nicht genau, ist nur meine einschätzung.
daher würd ich den auf jedenfall schwimmend machen. ausserdem kann man einen, wenn auch nur leicht, sinkenden auch wieder nicht in verkrautetem wasser fischen!

gruss


----------



## diemai (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Du kannst solche Köder auch sinkend ausbleien , dann brauchst du aber ZWEI Gewichte , vorne und hinten , so das der Köder dann möglichst horizontal absinkt ,..... habe schon einige Experimente diesbezüglich gemacht , alle gedrechselt , allerdings mit verschiedenen Körperformen .

Jene Köder , die hinten dicker sind , können dort etwas mehr Ballast als vorne tragen , demzufolge brechen sie intensiver aus , die Kopfschräge tut ein Übriges !

Ist das vordere Ende dicker , wird dort mehr Blei sitzen ,.... in diesem Falle ergibt sich das zackende Verhalten allerdings durch die dickere und spitze Nase , sie bremst den Köder beim Rucken ab und lenkt ihn seit , -und aufwärts , ......je spitzer , desto weiter gleitet der Jerk und je weniger stark ist die Tendenz aufzusteigen .

Bei einer runderen , stumpferen Nase zackt er stärker zur Seite , gleitet aber nicht so weit , .....kommt außerdem schneller hoch , ........selbst wenn so'n Teil 30cm/sek schnell sinken würde , könntest du ihn bei schnellerem Schlagrhythmus grad' unter der Oberfläche fischen , wenn du ihn zwischendurch nicht immer absinken lassen würdest , würde er während des Einholens auch aus mehreren Metern wieder bis unter die Oberfläche kommen .

Hoffe , das das Bild mit den sinkenden Jerks , was ich in meinem Speicher noch gefunden habe , einiges veranschaulicht !

@ discobarsch

Mit dem "Wassser spritzen" hast du absolut recht ,... es gibt Stickbaits , die haben ein abgeflachtes Kinn , was auf das Wasser patschen tut , z. B. der "Woodwalker"(alter Holzköder) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@demai:
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Ich werde mal mit einem schwimmenden Stick beginnen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier mein neuester Wobbler in "Glizzerschuppen-Optik"

Er ist aus Balsa und etwa 5cm klein.

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/2025/52770207.jpg


----------



## Markus_ (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hier mein neuester Wobbler in "Glizzerschuppen-Optik"
> 
> Er ist aus Balsa und etwa 5cm klein.
> 
> http://img524.*ih.us/img524/2025/52770207.jpg


 
Tag Dieter,

dein Wobbler ist schön geworden, meiner hat heute
seine letzte schicht Epoxyd bekommen, werde später mal Bilder davon einstellen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier ist mein kleiner "3x2cm" großer Wobbler,
bin darauf gespannt wie er läuft.


----------



## diemai (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

....du meinst sicherlich Adl3r4ug3 seinen Wobbler;+;+|supergri|supergri ?!?!?!

Ja, der ist wirklich gut gelungen , ....bei solchen kleinen Dingern würd' ich mir ja die Finger brechen#c|supergri !!!

Dein Wobbler sieht auch sehr schön aus , bitte sag' 'mal an , ob er funzt(war ja glaub'ich aus Buche , oder ?)

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Markus_ schrieb:


> Tag Dieter,[...]





diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> ....du meinst sicherlich Adl3r4ug3 seinen Wobbler ?!?!?



Ich glaube auch.... Aber mal nebenbei, wer ist Dieter?

@Markus_ und diemai: Danke für das Lob.

(Den Wobbler habe ich auch nicht ganz so gebaut, wie ich es bei den vorigen Wobblern immer gemacht habe. Bis jetzt habe ich immer den Schaufelschlitz in den Körper eingesägt un dann wie gehabt Achse, Blei und Schaufel eingeklebt.
Bei diesem Exemplar habe den Schlitz weggelassen und den Wobblerkörper nach dem anbringen des Schaufelschlitzes ganz der Länge nach durchgesägt.
Die Achse habe ich dann zwischen das weiche (!) Balsaholz gelegt und mit ausreichendem Druch die beiden Balsaholzhälften zusammengedrückt. Natürlich mit etwas 5-min. Epoxid dazwischen. Als das getrocknet war, habe ich mit einem kleinen Fräsapparat die Ausfräsungen für das Blei herausgearbeitet und das wie gehabt mit Epoxid verklebt. Mit der Tauchschaufel das gleiche.
Das hat den einen Vorteil, dass ich den Wobbler insgesamt "schlanker" bauen kann, da die Achse praktisch im Holz selber eingedrückt ist und ich keinen 2mm breiten Schlitz in der Mitte habe. Man könnte sagen, der Wobbler wurde um die Schnitzbreite schlanker. Es ist aber ein bisschen mehr ne Fummelei...machne brächen (Konjunktiv) sich dabei sicherlich die Finger...)


----------



## Markus_ (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> ....du meinst sicherlich Adl3r4ug3 seinen Wobbler;+;+|supergri|supergri ?!?!?!
> 
> ...


 
Ja Dieter, ich meinte Stefan "Adl3r4ug3" aber ihr zwei
macht ja immer schöne Wobbler.

Stefan, Dieter ist "DIEMAI".

wünsch euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|bigeyes|bigeyes#c#c:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q !

                              Gruß , diemai(Dieter)#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Markus_, diemai: Danke für die Aufklärung...

Jetzt schaut mich nicht so an!:m
Ich konnte doch nicht wissen, dass Diemai Dieter ist...#6
Unter seinen Beiträgen steht immer Diemai.|kopfkrat:q

Nichts für ungut!


----------



## diemai (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m:m

Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Markus und Adlerauge:
schöne Wobbs habt ihr da gebaut. 
Bei mir dreht gerade einer die letzte Runde. Pics, wenn er durchgehärtet ist (mit dem 301er dauerts 2 Tage...)

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

super wobbs leute :m:m:m
 @Markus sag mal was hast du an den drilling rangebaumSelt ? das siht echt klasse aus


----------



## Markus_ (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vielen dank fürs nette Lob.



Hannes94 schrieb:


> super wobbs leute :m:m:m
> @Markus sag mal was hast du an den drilling rangebaumSelt ? das siht echt klasse aus


 
Hallo Hannes,

das was am Drilling baumelt, ist Schrumpfschlauch.
Ich schneide mir etwa ein 2,5cm großes stück davon ab, danach schneide ich 9 franzeln in den Schrumpfschlauch 
die eine Länge von etwa 2cm haben, zum schluß nur
noch den Drilling von unten einstecken, fertig.

Gruß Markus

P.s. Hannes nur nicht danach den Schrumpfschlauch
erwärmen, weil er sonst hart wird und die franseln brechen könnten.


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Markus  gibt´s die schleuche im baumarkt ?


----------



## Markus_ (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Hannes,

ich hab meine von Conrad, aber die wirst du wohl auch im Baumarkt bekommen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## arnulf (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

ich habe heut meinen zweigeteilten Wobbler getestet.
Er ist 5,5cm lang und bei meinem heutigen Test im Gartenteich lief er garnicht gut.
Der Schwanz des Wobblers hat schön gewackelt, aber beim ziehen läuft der Wobbler ziemlich stark nach links.

Im Anhang sind Bilder mit verschiedenen Ansichten. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den Wobbler noch retten kann?




Wie auf den Bildern zu sehn habe ich ans Schwanzende keine Hakenöse eingebaut, da ich den beiden Ösen nicht vertraue , die die beiden Hälften zusammen halten.

Soll ich den Haken am vorderen Teil direkt an der Öse anbringen, oder soll ich eine Carbonschnur einbauen, so dass der Haken beim einziehen nach hinten treibt und in der Nähe des Schwanzendes baumelt?

mfg 
arnulf


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@arnulf: Anhand Deiner Bilder ist es nicht gerade einfach den Fehler auf den ersten Blick zu sehen. Schaue mal, ob Deine Achse auch genau in der Mitte des Wobblers läuft und sie exakt gerade angebracht ist. Zur Not einfach zurechtbiegen.

Die Schaufel sollte auch symetrische sein. Falls nicht, nachfeieln + nachschleifen.

Hast du mit 5,5cm Wobblergröße Schraubösen zur Verbindung genutzt? Bist du wahsinnig?
Bei dieser Größe biege lieber die Stahachse so hin, dass sie die Verbindung zum "Hinterteil" aufnimmt. Also eine Öse an das Ende des Vorderteils biegen und den Draht der Achse im "Hinterteil" in diese gebogene Öse einführen und dann durch die gesamte hintere Partei führen, bis ans Ende. Dann kannst getrost dort auch einen Hacken dran hängen.

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild, das genau dieses Prinzip des "Achsen-ineinander-verbauens" bei mehrteiligen Wobblern zeigt?


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mahlzeit,
ich möchte mich mal stillschweigend aus dem Hintergrund einmischen. Betreff: Schrumpfschlauch!

Schrumpfschlauch ist nicht all zu flexibel und auch zumindest bei Conrad teuer. Hab damals bei ebay bedeutend weniger gezahlt... 

Mein Tipp, wenn man nicht zu Bucktail greifen möchte, ist dieser hier: Flying Condom Tubing

http://cgi.ebay.de/Flying-Condom-Tu...3.l1177&_trkparms=240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Dieser Schlauch ist meiner Meinung nach etwas flexibler als Schrumpfschlauch. Bei diesem Händler kann man getrost kaufen, er versendet auch recht günstig nach Deutschland.

MfG Bulettenbär alias Nordmann

PS: Hey Dieter, was ist los mit dir? |wavey:Vermisse deine neuen Wobblerbilder auf KD#c. Bis denn, Björn


----------



## Markus_ (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ich möchte mich mal stillschweigend aus dem Hintergrund einmischen. Betreff: Schrumpfschlauch!
> 
> Schrumpfschlauch ist nicht all zu flexibel und auch zumindest bei Conrad teuer. Hab damals bei ebay bedeutend weniger gezahlt...
> ...


 
Hallo Björn,

mit der Stabilität hast du recht was den Schrumpfschlauch
angeht, aber wenn man ihn nicht erhitzt bleibt er recht flexibel. Was den Preis angeht, ich habe bei Conrad so etwas
über 2,-€ gezahlt, es war ein abgepacktes Tütchen mit
etwa Zwanzig, 8cm langen einzelstücken. Ich habe sie eigentlich nicht zum Wobbler Basteln gekauft sondern um sie über Kabelanschlüsse zu stülpen, aber da sie die richtige Größe für meine Drillinge "zehner" haben missbrauche ich sie auch zum Wobblerbau.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Markus_ (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> bitte sag' 'mal an , ob er funzt(war ja glaub'ich aus Buche , oder ?)
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


 
Hallo Dieter,

kurzer zwischen Bericht, ich hatte heute wieder mal nach langen zeit gehabt um meine letzten zwei selbstgebauten "den Dreiteiligen und den kleinen 3cm" Wobbler zu testen. 
Ich muß sagen die zwei laufen absolut super, der Dreiteilige bewegt sich bis ins letzte glied und der kleine hat ein flankenspiel vom feinsten. Ach bevor ich es vergesse
ja der kleine ist auch aus Buche.

Gruß Markus


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_

Freut mich sehr zu hören , .....schwimmen die denn auch noch , oder sind's Sinker ?

@ Bullettenbär

Kann mich ja nich' überall 'rumtreiben , Björn .........komme vor lauter surfen schon nicht mehr so viel zum Basteln , ....wird aber schon wieder.......... !

                                   Gruß , Dieter|wavey:


----------



## Markus_ (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Markus_
> 
> Freut mich sehr zu hören , .....schwimmen die denn auch noch , oder sind's Sinker ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter|wavey:


 
Hallo Dieter,

ja sie Schwimmen beide, der Dreiteiler ist etwa 3-4mm noch
aus dem Wasser und der kleine ca. 2-1mm. Wie gesagt trotz Material Buche, laufen beide hervoragend.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hier der neue von mir.
Mir fällt auf, für meine Zwiebelnetzschuppen muss ich mir neue Sprayfarben zulegen, sonst werden alle weiteren Wobbs Silber - Schwarz - Rot.
Oder wieder Pinseln und dann auf das schöne Muster verzichten.

Der jedenfalls ist aus Abachi und ca. 7,5 cm lang (ohne Schaufel).


----------



## discobarsch (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr scön kohlmeise!
wie genau machst du das mit dem schuppenmuster? hast du den erst schwarz gemacht dann zwiebelnetz aufgespannt, dann eingesprüht oder wie genau geht das?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> sehr scön kohlmeise!
> wie genau machst du das mit dem schuppenmuster? hast du den erst schwarz gemacht dann zwiebelnetz aufgespannt, dann eingesprüht oder wie genau geht das?




Genau so. Nur ganz vorsichtig sprühen, sonst läuft die Farbe unter das Netz und vorbei ist es mit der Herrlichkeit.

Der Wobb ist übrigens mal ein schönes Beispiel, wie viel ganz kleine Sachen ausmachen können. Beim Testlauf in der Wanne vor dem Foto hatte ich recht schwere Sprengringe montiert, vorne ein 1er und hinten ein 3er Drilling. Er lief zwar, aber mit für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Ausschlägen. Also hinten einen leichteren Sprengring montiert und die Drillinge gegen zwei 4er ausgestauscht und .... voilà, jetzt ist es genau richtig.


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Markus_ 

Danke für die Info , ........na denn 'mal "Petri Heil" damit !

@ Kohlmeise

Das Thema , was wir per PN diskutiert haben , ist ja wirklich "ein Faß ohne Boden" , ...na ja , was will'ste machen !!!!

Schöner Wobbler , finde die Schaufel etwas ungewöhnlich , ......ich habe mit solchen breiten , eckigen Schaufeln schon ein,-zweimal "Bauchlandungen" gemacht , seitdem nehme ich sie nicht mehr so gerne (die Wobbler wobbelten nicht richtig , stießen nur grade abwärts) .

                              Gruß , Dieter|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> 1. Das Thema , was wir per PN diskutiert haben , ist ja wirklich "ein Faß ohne Boden" , ...na ja , was will'ste machen !!!!
> 
> 2. Schöner Wobbler , finde die Schaufel etwas ungewöhnlich , ......ich habe mit solchen breiten , eckigen Schaufeln schon ein,-zweimal "Bauchlandungen" gemacht , seitdem nehme ich sie nicht mehr so gerne (die Wobbler wobbelten nicht richtig , stießen nur grade abwärts) .




1. Mag auch am schlechten Wetter gelegen haben...

2. Die Schaufel sollte so gar nicht werden. Sie war ursprünglich auch viel länger, Richtung Tieftaucher. Allerdings bockte der Wobb nur wie eine Ziege. Habe dann auf Verdacht die Schaufel um 50% gekürzt - zu meinem Erstaunen hat es funktioniert und ich habe die Schaufel gleich so gelassen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Schönen Wobbler hast da gebaut! Schön dezent!#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern einen Rohling ausgebleit. War ziemlich kompliziert, weswegen ich euch die Erkenntnisse nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Die Form habe ich so gut es ging, mit Paint nachgezeichnet...|rolleyes




Also:

zunächst habe ich so ausgebleit, wie es sich bei derartigen Formen bewährt hat.  1/3 Blei ganz vorne, 2/3 etwas weiter hinten, auf 2 Stellen verteilt (in der Zeichnung die roten Punkte).
Nun ja er lief schon, nämlich mit einem gleichmäßigen und langsamen links-rechts Wobbeln. Kein Flanken. Irgendwie hat mich die Aktion nicht gerade umgehaut und schnell waren hinten 2 Löcher gebohrt und mit Blei versehen. Nun zeigte sich eine völlig andere Aktion:
schnell, mit einer Mischung aus vielleicht 70% Wobbeln und 30% Flanken. Netter Nebeneffekt war, dass der Wob nun  schnurgerade im Wasser lag.

Die endgültige Bebleiung ist nun von links nach rechts über alle 5 Punkte folgendermaßen:

4 gramm, 2 Gramm, 4 Gramm (Rote Punkte) und rechts 3 Gramm und 1 Gramm (grüne Punkte). Hat mich jedenfalls erstaunt, wie sich die Aktion mit der Änderung der Bebleiung so komplett änderte.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Da steckt ja mehr Physik als sonst was dahinter!
Ich finde das super, dass Du dich so intensiv damit beschäftigst, denn wenn man sich so intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt macht es auch wirklich Spass. (Finde ich zumindest)
Aber bei meinen 5cm kleinen Wobblern mit vllt 1-2g Blei brauche ich gar nicht anzufangen, das Blei so genau aufzuteilen. Dafür sind die einfach zu klein. Somit mache ich das immer "pie-mal-daumen" und bis jetzt hat's auch immer hingehauen...


----------



## Pelznase (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lustig, dass du immer bei dieser wobbler form landest. aber: was ist denn so aussergewöhnlich daran, dass wenn man mehr blei richtung schwanz rein macht, der wobbler dadurch stärker flankt? wenn der schwanz träger wird, damit weniger wackelt, muss die kraft woanders hin und das zeigt sich im stärkeren flanken. dafür braucht man keine versuchsreihe oder ein labor, das ist logisch, wenn man weiss, warum/wie ein wobbler wobblet.

btw, um einen wobbler stärker flanken zu lassen gibt es 5-100 andere methoden. wenn der wobbler schlecht im wasser liegt, ist dein weg bestimmt guter. mit augemass fällt er aber weg.

würde an deiner stelle nicht voreilig die wobbler mit wenig flanken, die dafür aber ein ordentliches wobblen zeigen, abtun. es gibt situationen, da sind die unschlagbar. also, nicht gleich alle anders ausbleien.

ps: mir sind wobbler am liebsten, die zu 60,976% wobblen und zu 39,024% flanken.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> lustig, dass du immer bei dieser wobbler form landest.




Hallo Pelznase,

keine Sorge, das ist nicht dein Flachläufer....
.........
.........
.........
sondern dein Stickbait, nur "falschrum" mit leicht verlängertem Schwanz.
Gefällt mir einfach, die Form. Und variieren kann man ja auch jede Menge. 
Und: das war keine "Versuchsreihe", sondern schlicht ein Ergebnis, das mich überrascht hat. Und dafür ist doch hier auch Platz. Mal weg vom reinen "wie gefällt er euch" hin zu den Grundlagen des Ganzen.


----------



## Naghul (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich habs am liebsten wenn meine wobbler fische fangen :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe mir gestern mal ein paar Sprühdosen bestellt:

http://www.overkillshop.com/de

Scheinen ja die besten auf dem Markt zu sein, und in beinahe unendlich vielen Farben gibt es sie auch noch. Mal sehen.

Vielleicht reagieren die NICHT mit meinem 301er Epoxid. Die lösungsmittelhaltigen Sprühlacke vom Obi tun das nämlich und das Epoxid verläuft in alle Richtungen. Nur mit ein paar Schichten Klarlack auf Wasserbasis als Abdeckung der Farben hält sich das in Grenzen.

Vielleicht sind diese ja besser.


----------



## Pelznase (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> also ich habs am liebsten wenn meine wobbler fische fangen :q



wusste nicht, dass fips asmussen angelt!?


----------



## Naghul (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> wusste nicht, dass fips asmussen angelt!?




jo habe ihn erst vor kurzem mit didi hallervorden am see getroffen, mit ner flasche pommes.......... 

sry, so schlecht wie der ist, aber der musste jetzt sein


----------



## Kössi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Kohmeise,                                                                                              ich finde deinen Beitrag mit dem Bebleiungsmuster interessant! Das sind genau die Beiträge die hier reingehören. Ich kann meine Wobbler noch so schön anmalen, wenn ich sie nicht so zum laufen bekomme wie ich mir das vorstelle sind sie nur was für die Vitriene und fangen keine Fische!


----------



## don rhabano (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So nun endlich ein paar pics von mir....

Die Wobbs sind schon seit nem Monat fertig.




1.Barschwobb...silbernes Schuppenmuster kommt auf weiß nicht so zur Geltung
http://img123.*ih.us/i/82306958.jpg

2.großer Popper -zu früh getestet... milchig


3.Mein erster Diver , "divt" aber nicht eher ein Glider- auch milchig


4.Miniwobb Sonnenbarsch

Achja und einen wirklich schönen Minijerkbait hab ich schon vorm Fototermin versenkt...hatte nur 3cm.

Don


----------



## don rhabano (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meinungen?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Meinungen?!



Ich hoffe mal, dass du dir die Arbeit nur des Spaßes wegen machst, denn alles andere erschiene mir nicht sinnvoll.#c
Deine Wobbler sind hübsch anzusehen und von dem Aspekt her sicherlich gelungen, aber mir wäre der Zeit- Material und Arbeitsaufwand angesichts einem schier unendlichen Kunstköderangebot auf dem Tacklemarkt, zu teilweise Spottpreisen, zu immens.


----------



## don rhabano (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ sensitivfischer

Natürlich lohnt es sich nicht Wobbler in Zeiten der Billigkukös zu bauen....aber mal ganz ehrlich siehst du nicht auch die Vorteile außer dem Spaß?
 Bestes Beispiel ist Bondex. Der Markt ist jetzt gerade am kommen ,aber seine Miniwobbler sind genau auf seine Gewässer abgestimmt und gab es eben nicht in der Form zu kaufen.

Außerdem ist einem die freie Farbwahl gegeben ...oder hast du schon einen kleinen Sonnenbarschwobbler u.a. in den Händen gehabt ???

Gewässerabstimmung heißt das Zauberwort.



@die anderen Pros ist den keiner mehr aktiv?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don 
schöne Teile
Sind die Haken bei dem gelben nicht etwas klein?
Schönen Abend A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass du dir die Arbeit nur des Spaßes wegen machst, denn alles andere erschiene mir nicht sinnvoll.#c
> Deine Wobbler sind hübsch anzusehen und von dem Aspekt her sicherlich gelungen, aber mir wäre der Zeit- Material und Arbeitsaufwand angesichts einem schier unendlichen Kunstköderangebot auf dem Tacklemarkt, zu teilweise Spottpreisen, zu immens.




Fang mal deinen ersten Hecht auf einen Eigenbau und du wirst sehen, WIE geil sich das anfühlt...#6

@Don:
Sind sehr schön, deine Teile. Vor allem der Popper und der Jerk gefallen mir sehr gut!
Und scheiß auf das "Milchigsein". Solange das Epoxid hart geworden ist, kratzt das keinen Hecht mehr.


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne wobbs don den popper finde ich gut  
 hier ist mein neuster  und der erste fang auf ihn  69cm 3,4 kg^^


----------



## diemai (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Dieses Muster mit dem Zick-Zack-Streifen gefällt mir am Besten , wird Esox bestimmt ganz schön reizen !

@ SensitivFischer

Du bist offensichtlich kein Köderbastler , ........daher kannst du das nicht nachvollziehen(was nicht ist , kann ja noch werden) .

Viele von uns Bastlern sind sehr innovativ , bauen sich ihre Köder genau auf ihre Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten .

In viel befischten Gewässern sind sie klar im Vorteil , denn IHRE Eigenbauten kennen die Fische garantiert noch nicht(das Sortiment des nächsten Angelladens schon !!??) !

Einigen Wenigen von uns gelingt es sogar , das ihre Designs von der Tackle-Industrie vermarktet werden , ....oder glaubst du , das die sich alle ihre Neuheiten selber ausdenken ?

Ich habe mir schon Jerkbaits und Oberflächenköder nach Abbildungen in englischsprachiger Literatur selbst gebaut , da kannte sowas hierzulande kaum einer, geschweige denn , das sowas zu kaufen war .

Mit einem dieser Teile hatte ich 'mal innerhalb einer guten Stunde 7 Hechte am Haken , hatte ich noch nie vorher gehabt(das Original-Ködermodell stammt aus Pennsylvania/USA und wurde dort 1947 von einigen Bastlern entwickelt und gebaut , wurde aber nie von der Industrie vermarktet , ergo gibt es wohl nur einige Dutzend weltweit davon , wohl alle in Sammlerhänden) !

Mein PB Hecht von 1,17 Meter ging auch auf einen Eigenbauwobbler(neben einigen 90ern und 80ern) , ........es ist mir vor ca. 3 Jahren gelungen , einen kleineren Blinker zu konstruieren , der weit weniger hängenbleibt , weiter wirft(und auch noch Geräusche macht) , als vergleichbare Größen aus'm Laden , ............vor vielen Jahren hatte ich 'mal einige Spinner "konstruiert" , auf die ich während meines Sommerurlaubes damals Dutzende von Barschen gefangen habe(andere Köder wollten sie nicht so) , ..........ich habe Posen gebaut , die sich besser und weiter werfen lassen als welche aus'm Laden(vor allen Dingen kann ich da sicher sein , das die Schnuröse sich nicht 'mal verabschiedet) ,........ich verwende Eigenbau-Jigspinner mit Spiralfederverschluß , totsicher haltbar , nicht einfach nur mit'm Snap aus dünnem Spielzeugdraht , den jeder halbstarke Esox schreddern könnte (so wie die Dinger , die man kaufen kann) , .....etc. etc...........!

Und die Sachen , die es zu "Spottpreisen" gibt , taugen meistens sowieso nichts , da ist jeder Eigenbau eines noch so blutigen Anfängers meistens besser !

Köderbau kostet natürlich auch Geld und Zeit , aber es ist eine schöne Ergänzung zum Angeln , gerade im Winter oder in'ner Schonzeit , ..........und wie Kohlmeise schon sagte , es ist schon geil , wenn ein guter Fisch auf deinen Eigenbau beißt , .......dann weiß man , das es sich DOCH lohnt(Spaß macht's sowieso) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Mann ,.......is' der dick , Mann|supergri|supergri|supergri!

                             Petri Heil !     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> ...@ SensitivFischer
> 
> Du bist offensichtlich kein Köderbastler , ........daher kannst du das nicht nachvollziehen(was nicht ist , kann ja noch werden).



Das ist richtig.
Ich bin gerne und oft am Basteln u. Handwerken, aber die Köderbastelei gehört definitiv, bislang nicht dazu, da ich als überwiegend Match-, Stipp-, Feederfischer, höchstens Anfütterungszeugrezepturen weiterentwickele oder Naturköder bunt mache.



diemai schrieb:


> Viele von uns Bastlern sind sehr innovativ , bauen sich ihre Köder genau auf ihre Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten .
> 
> In viel befischten Gewässern sind sie klar im Vorteil , denn IHRE Eigenbauten kennen die Fische garantiert noch nicht(das Sortiment des nächsten Angelladens schon !!??) !
> 
> ...



Die Vorzüge der Eigenbaukunstköder waren mir so nicht bewusst, von der Seite hatte ich das noch nicht betrachtet.#c
Allerdings bin ich als Spinnfischer, Wobblerzocker usw. ohnehin ein Vollpfosten.#q
Eher fangt ihr nen Fisch mit nem Teelöffel als Blinker, als ich mit dem besten am Markt verfügbaren Gummifisch.


----------



## diemai (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ SensitivFischer

Du hast dann ja beste Vorraussetzungen zum Köderbau , wenn du eh' schon viel bastelst !

Und Vollpfosten an'ner Spinnrute gibt's nicht , höchstens falsche Methoden und/oder Köder für die jeweilige Situation am Wasser ,............dagegen kann man 'was tun , .......nur bei absoluten Unwillen der Fische hilft leider nicht mehr viel !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Eher fangt ihr nen Fisch mit nem Teelöffel als Blinker, als ich mit dem besten am Markt verfügbaren Gummifisch.




Teelöffel ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang!
#6

@Demai: ein leidenschaftliches Statement eines Köderbauers!
#6


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dimai : danke 

 Sensitivfischer :  Wie schon gesagt des seberbauen von ködern   ist oftmals wesentlich besser weil man tauchtife ,größe ,form ,farbe & etc... selber bestimmen kann  was einem manchmal einen ungeheueren vorteil gegenüber anderen anglern verschafft   und wenn du stippfischer bist dann bau dir doch z.b.  ein paar posen  oder aufwickler   das macht echt spaß  und außerdem ist man auf  einen   fisch auf eigenbau viel  stolzer ^^  da man siht das sich die ganze arbeit gelohnt hat !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hannes: 
sehr schicker Köder!
Dass er vor allem die Dicken fängt, hat er ja schon bewiesen.
Dickes Petri!
#6


Ich hab auch wieder einen fertig, nämlich den, dessen Bebleiungsschema ich weiter oben gepostet habe. 16 cm ist er lang und aus Abachi.


----------



## Naghul (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne wobbler habt ihr da gebaut :m

köderbauen hat ja nicht nur mit fisch fangen zu tun. wenn ich unbedingt fisch haben wollte, würde ich zu nordsee gehen. ich empfinde das basteln als erholung und stressabbau. es sei denn es klappt net so wie ich will, da kann aich auch mal ausrasten |supergri
wenn auf ein selbstgebauten auch noch ein fisch anbeisst, dann ist das doppelentspannend :l

habe die letzten tage auch gebastelt. wenn das epoxy drauf ist stelle ich auch mal wieder was rein.

gruss


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmeise 
 deiner sieht auch echt klasse aus   ich hätte   eventuell noch einen schwartzen  punkt in die mitte gemacht  
 Naghul: denn zeig mal her ! ich bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## diemai (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise 

Mir gefällt die Komposition der Farben und deren Abstufungen , .........schöne Pinsel-Arbeit !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ demai

Gepinselt ist nur das Gelb. Der Rest faul aufgesprüht...
#6

Wisst ihr eigentlich, dass wir die 7000er Grenze geknackt haben???

|jump:


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:vik::vik:Juuuuuuuuhuuuuiiii :vik::vik:


----------



## CarlooSR (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also die spraydosen sind "DIE" dosen aufm markt  kenn mich da aus ,komme aus der ecke wo die normalerweise zum einsatz kommen... Desweiteren gibt es noch Montana GOld , die sich ebenfalls sehr fein verarbeitenlassen  und mit den entsprechenden "caps" (die aufsätze) lassen sich sehr dünne striche ziehen (skinny caps) .
die sprühdosen sind allerdings noch mit lösungsmitteln versetzt was das aber jetz genau  auf den epoxikleber bewirkt vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen ...
wenndu deinen wobbler vorher mit füller lackierst ,bissel anschleifst un dannmit den montana oder belton dosen lackierst sollte da nichts mehr schief gehen...

wollt ich nur mal kundtun ! 
falls noch fragen zu spraydosen und son quark schreibt mir einfach

MFG CarloOO


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bestes Beispiel ist Bondex. Der Markt ist jetzt gerade am kommen ,aber seine Miniwobbler sind genau auf seine Gewässer abgestimmt und gab es eben nicht in der Form zu kaufen.

naja ganz so ist es nicht. Mir ging es nur darum sehr kleine Wobbler zu bauen, die die für mich perfekte Form haben und trotz der geringen Größe noch gut laufen. Das ist mir mit der meist verlängerten Öse gelungen weil ich sie bei Bedarf noch nachjustieren kann.
Ich habe die Wobbler nicht für bestimmte Gewässer gebaut eher für bestimmte Fische. Mein Zielfisch ist Forelle, Barsche und Hechte sind Beifang. Ich denke mir auch kleine Köder fangen öfters große Fische, Großwobbler aber selten kleinere Fische. Ich gehe daher davon aus mit kleineren Ködern öfters einen Fisch am Band zu haben als mit großen. Darum bin ich der Meinung daß Miniwobbler in jede Köderschachtel gehören. Problee könnte es vielleicht bei Großhechten oder Wallern geben, dazu sind die Haken sicher etwas zu klein ;-)

@Hannes
Schöner Wobbler und fetter Hecht, weiter so

@all
schöne Wobbler sind hier entstanden wären meiner Abwesenheit


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> So nun endlich ein paar pics von mir....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kommt das daher? ich hab auch immer wieder welche, bei denen das epoxy milchig wird. wobei ich ein bekennder ungeduldiger bin. meine dürfen schon mal in die regentonne, da ist das epoxy noch klebrig. kommt daher das milchige?

jetzt kommen erstmal 2 wochen holland mit familie, vielleicht ergibt sich s, dass ein paar meiner wobs im polder schwimmen dürfen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> wobei ich ein bekennder ungeduldiger bin. meine dürfen schon mal in die regentonne, da ist das epoxy noch klebrig. kommt daher das milchige?




DAS solltest du nun wirklich nicht machen.


----------



## diemai (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Mordskerl

Feuchtigkeit ist Gift für nicht vollständig ausgehärtetes Epoxy !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mein Epoxi war eig. schon ausgehärtet aber man sollte ja mindestens 48h warten...dies ging jedoch nicht ,da mir ein Regenschauer die offene Tacklebox zugeschüttet hat und so wurden die 2 "unfreiwillig" getestet.

@mordskerl    blos net machen


----------



## Naghul (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also die chemie der epoxyharze ist folgende:
man hat 2 komponenten, einmal das harz und einmal den härter.
alleine sind diese materialien bei günstiger lagerung mehrere jahre haltbar. das harz ist dabei noch das unporoblematischeste. beim härter erkennt man das daran, das die masse noch fließfähig ist und keine auskristalisierten oder flockigen bestantteile enthält.
ganz wichtig ist dabei das verarbeitungsklima und das mischverhältnis.
bei der härtung passiert folgendes. wenn ich jetzt härter und harz vermische setze ich einen chemischen vorgang in gang.
dabei verbindet sich der härter mit dem harz. 
das entscheidende ist das nur soviel harz gebunden wird wie härter da ist.

wenn man also noch in diesem chemischen prozes des abhärtens feuchtigkeit ins spiel bringt, dann verbindet sich der härter nicht mit dem harz, sondern mit der luftfeuchtigkeit, oder wasser.
das milchig ist eigentlich kein großes problem, man nimmt einen heissföhn und behandelt die stelle mit wärme, oder legt den köder an einer warmen stelle. das milchige sollte dann weggehen, wenn man das mischverhältniss eingehalten hat.

viel schlechter ist, wenn die oberfläche anfängt trüb zu werden, denn dann hat man zu wenig harz, oder zu viel härter genommen, oder zu schlecht vermischt.
wenn man jetzt zu wenig harz oder zu viel härt nimmt, dann regiert der härter mit dem harz und man hat einen härterüberschuss. auch wenn man den köder wochen lagert, ist dieser härterüberschuss reaktiv. das bedeutet, wenn ihr ans wasser geht und euer köder sehen schön glatt aus, dann wird sich der härterüberschuss mit dem wasser reagieren und die oberfläsche wird trüb. oft reicht schon die luftfeuchtigkeit aus, um die oberfläche zu vertrüben.
auch diese stelle kann man versuchen mit einem fön zu retten, aber die chance sind eher schlecht. in so einem fall, muss man wieder eopxy vorbereiten, das klein wenig mehr harz enthält und den köder noch einmal behandeln.

ganz wicht ist sauber arbeiten; bedeutet saubere behältnisse nutzen, zu hohe luftfeuchtigkeit vermeiden, ganz *genau* abwiegen, gut vermengen und mit einem sauberen pinsel ect, auftragen.

temperatur schadet bei der aushärtung nicht. das harz kann beim abbinden 40-50°C vertragen. aber vorsicht, zu hohe wärme kann luftblasen auf den köder verursachen. man muss dann am anfang immer wieder kontrollieren, wenn man mit einer wärequelle bei dem abbinden arbeitet.

naja, das meiste was ich geschrieben habe, dürfte eigentlich vielen schon bekannt sein. #h

gruss
metin


----------



## discobarsch (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...trotzdem vielen dank, ist ja gut zu wissen!


----------



## Hannes94 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Naghul
|good:|good:
 ich konnte gestern 7 hechte überlisten in ca 45 min  von 45 cm -70 cm   sie durften fast alle wider schwimmen außer der 70er der durfte im  öl weiterschwimmen :q:q:q  pics habe ich auch 
Ps wie ist das mit der bebleiung  von Swimbaits ???


----------



## Bondex (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

außer der 70er der durfte im öl weiterschwimmen

Ist Euer Gewässer denn so schlimm belastet???
|supergri

Petri zu Deinen Fängen...weiter so!


----------



## Bondex (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach ja falls Du ein paar Bilder einstellen willst dann benutze doch diesen Threat da findest Du noch andere Fänge:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271&page=8


----------



## Hannes94 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bondex 
 hihi  der durfte in der bratpfanne schwimmen  ^^
 Danke für den tipp 
 Ps was ist der unterschid zwischen polyester hartz und epoxy #c???


----------



## Naghul (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so hab mal ein paar fertig bekommen. hier schon mal 2 |supergri

gruss


----------



## discobarsch (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ nahgul: PERFEKT!!! sehen absolut top aus!!!
jerkbaits? oder kommt noch ne schaufel rein?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



discobarsch schrieb:


> @ nahgul: PERFEKT!!! sehen absolut top aus!!!
> jerkbaits? oder kommt noch ne schaufel rein?




Kann mich nur anschließen!
Top Aussehen, wenn die auch nur halb so gut fangen, wirds brenzlig...


:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Sehr schönes Dekor. Dezent aber auffallend! Super! Mach weiter so!#6


----------



## diemai (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Sehr schöne Arbeiten , ....aber warum bauen viele Leute immer ohne Bauchdrilling , ....sind die Köder den soooo klein ?

                              Super gemacht , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Naghul
> 
> Sehr schöne Arbeiten , ....aber warum bauen viele Leute immer ohne Bauchdrilling , ....sind die Köder den soooo klein ?
> 
> Super gemacht , ...Gruß , diemai#h




Die haben ja gar keine Hakenösen, fällt mir grad auf...
Kommen die noch?


----------



## Naghul (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

..... verdammt ich wusste doch das ich was vergessen habe #q


gruss


----------



## flasha (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> ..... verdammt ich wusste doch das ich was vergessen habe #q
> 
> 
> gruss



Auch nicht schlecht. Der erste schonende Wobbler 

Trotzdem: Super Wobbler!


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

....nich' dein Ernst , oder ;+;+#c#c?????

                          Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Naghul (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nein natürlich nicht :q, nur ein scherz am rande.

das sind schlüsselanhänger 

gruss


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

:m:m

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hier sind auch welche mit drilling 

sind kleine jerks um die 6 cm

gruss


----------



## Maok (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> hier sind auch welche mit drilling
> 
> sind kleine jerks um die 6 cm
> 
> gruss



Die sehen absolut klasse aus! Respekt! :m


----------



## discobarsch (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@naghul: echt geil die dinger!


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul 

Dito !
                 Sehr schöne Köder #6#6#6! 

                                               Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## dermichl (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi all#h
da ich nen motorradunfall hatte und jetzt mein rechter arm gelähmt ist,werd ich mich von diesem buch trennen da sich das basteln jetzt ja leider erledigt hat
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/5169/buch.jpg

1x gelesen,super tips und tricks,ein muss für jeden wobblerbastler.
neuwertiger zustand#6
preis5€ + 1,65 porto(glaub ich)
bei interesse bitte mail hier im board
petri
dermichl


----------



## west1 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> hier sind auch welche mit drilling
> 
> sind kleine jerks um die 6 cm
> 
> gruss



#r 

Pelsnase hat Konkurrenz bekommen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne Wobbler sind hier wieder zu bestaunen!
Leider komme ich zur Zeit nicht viel zum Basteln.
Eigentich so gut wie gar nicht.
Aber beim nächsten Regentag werde ich mich mal wieder an den Schreibtisch setzen!

@dermichl: Das mit deinem rechten Arm tut mir leid.
*Zu dem Buch:* Das Titelbild kommt mir aus meinen Buch: Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin bekannt vor. Soweit ich mich recht entsinne ist das die verkleinerte Version des Buches mit aber 100%-ig gleichem Inhalt. Wer sich überlegt dieses Buch zu kaufen, dem kann ich das nur raten! Das Buch ist super und man bekommt dadurch viele praxisorientierte Tipps fürs Basteln. Wenn man dann noch zusätzlich hier im Thread aktiv ist und den ein oder anderen Wobbler selber baut, steht einer "erfolgreien" Wobblerbaukarriere eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## dermichl (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke Adl3r4ug3
ich sag ja,das buch ist echt gut und ich behaupte das zu beurteilen können,nach 30 jahren angelerfahrung.
das es ne "kopie" ist wusste ich nicht,aber es lohnt sich wirklich#6
petri
dermichl


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Die Wobbler sind echt richtig Geil geworden.Richtig schöne Teile.Respect!!:l


----------



## Naghul (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

vielen dank für die lobs. habe heute mein tiefläufer getestet, den ich fürs spätherbst gebaut habe und war echt positiv überrascht wie der läuft. der ist mir eigentlich etwas zu gross geraten mit seinen 25cm und dachte der läuft wie ein stück totes holz. manchmal braucht der mensch auch ein wenig glück. :l

gruss


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul
jo, schönes Finish! Ich hoffe wir werden hier bald noch mehr von Dir sehen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ENDLICH habe ich mal einen funktionierenden Zweiteiler hinbekommen....
:vik:








Der gute hat im Prinzip die gleiche Form wie der letzte Wobb, den ich vorgestellt habe. Von der Bebleiung her sitzt das meiste am hinteren Ende des Vorderteils, am Anfang des Hinterteils ist noch ca. 1 gramm platziert. Die Farben sind die Molotow-Premium Sprühlacke, die ich letzthin (für nicht so teures Geld) bestellt habe. Leider vezieht es auch bei denen gewaltig das Epoxid. Erst die vierte Lackschicht erbrachte eine recht glatte Oberfläche.

Die Verbindung habe ich eigentlich ganz einfach hergestellt: 2 rostfreie Schraubösen, mit 5-min Epoxid eingeklebt.

Ahh ja: fast vergessen, der Wobb schwimmt knapp und schlängelt sich hervorragend durchs Wasser.


----------



## Naghul (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlmeise: #6 gratulation zu dem schönen wobbler.
an 2 geteilte habe ich mich noch net ranngemacht, evtl. später


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Ein schönes Teil ist das , wie lang ?

Ich hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit geteilten Wobs , so übermäßig viele waren es aber auch noch nicht , die ich gebaut habe .

Finde deine Bebleiung recht ungewöhnlich(für mich) , habe noch nie hinten Blei reingetan und auch noch nie im hinteren Teil des Vorderteiles .

Du wolltest so wohl eine horizontale Schwimmlage erreichen , denke ich ???

Bei meinen Zweigeteilten kommt das gesamte Blei meistens vor die Bauchöse , im Hinterteil ist garnichts .

Meistens schwimmen sie dann mit Kopf , -und Schwanzspitze mehr oder weniger nach unten weisend auf . 

Die Aktion ist dabei dann natürlich auch OK .

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> Du wolltest so wohl eine horizontale Schwimmlage erreichen , denke ich ???



Genau das wollte ich erreichen. 
Zum Blei hinten: Er ist auch ohne gelaufen. Allerdings war die Aktion hinten mit dem Blei einen Tick stabiler.
Der Wobb hat so etwa 15-16 cm.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Toller 2-Teiler!

Heute habe ich mich auch mal wieder an den Schriebtisch gesetzt und einen Balsawobbler mit Aluklebeband bestückt. Morgen kommen Bilder


----------



## Naghul (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

alle scheinen am wasser zu sein und darum wird hier wohl weniger gepostet. 

deshalb hier ein wobbler von mir von der letzten barschserie


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Toller Wobbler!

Eigentlich wollte ich auch mal wieder was reinstellen. Aber bei dem tollen Wetter kann ich mich einfach nicht an den Schreibtisch setzten und basteln.^^
Aber alle paar Tage, wenns gerade mal regnet oder sonst wie trüb aussieht setze ich mich doch mal ran und gestern habe ich meinen aller ersten mit Aluklebeband beklebten Wobbler gebaut. Heute morgen wurde der Bauch bemalt und morgen ist der Rücken und der Rest dran. 
Morgen Abend könnte dann schon ein Bild kommen...|kopfkrat:q


----------



## diemai (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Is' halt Urlaubs,-und Ferienzeit !

@ Naghul

Der ist aber sehr schön geworden #6!

                                             Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> alle scheinen am wasser zu sein und darum wird hier wohl weniger gepostet.
> 
> deshalb hier ein wobbler von mir von der letzten barschserie



Das ist ja mal eine granatemäßig geiles Teil, wenn der so gut läuft, wie er aussieht, dann wird der bestimmt überaus fängig sein. Könnte ich mir als wahre Zanderfangmaschine vorstellen.#6


----------



## Naghul (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ all: danke für die komplimente :k
der lauf vom letzten wobbler ist nicht gerade der ruhigste. er flankt stärker und läuft eigentlich nach meinem befinden, gut.

hier ist der letzte im barschdekor und ist zum schleppen gedacht, der prügel ist über 25cm lang, taucht über 7m ab (je nach schlepplänge zum boot) und bewegt sich wie ein oberflächenköder :q


----------



## diemai (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Ebenfalls ein sehr schönes Farb-Design !

Wie meinst du das mit'm Oberflächenköder ?

Taucht er in einer seitlichen Wellenbewegung(zick-zack) ab und "rollt" dabei ein wenig , anstatt geradeaus abzutauchen und dabei stärker seitlich zu wobbeln/flanken ?

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi erstmal...war über 1j nicht mehr hier...
es sind ja noch viele leute aktiv die weiterhin geile kunstköder bauen...

bondex...wie kommt´s das deine wobbler immernoch keine entwicklung zeigen?
fällt dir nichts mehr ein?
oder laufen die bei den geringen herstellungskosten immernoch so gut?

du bist doch ein kreativer..von berufswegen...echt schade hatte gedacht nach einem jahr sehe ich was anderes hier :-D


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Mal wieder ein toller Wobbler von dir hier zu bestaunen. Vor allem das Blau passt super zu dem Barsch-Dekor!

@workflow: Warum bist du so bestürzt? Bondex macht super Wobbler, mit denen er auch fängt. Ob die jetzt gebrusht sind oder von Hand bemalt, spielt FÜR DEN FISCH gar keine Rolle. Der sieht nur die Farbe und entscheidet sich dann. Diese tollen gebrushten Wobbler, wie man sie von Naghul oder Pelznase oder anderen bestauen kann, sind für das menschliche Auge ein wirklicher Hingucker, für den Fisch aber nichts besonderes. Und dabei muss man diferenzieren. Was ist einem wichtiger? Dass der Wobbler dem Fisch gefällt oder mir? Wobei man sagen muss, wenn der Wobbler dem Mensch gefällt, gefällt er auch dem Fisch. Nur andersrum muss es nicht so sein.
Was ich damit sagen will, ist folgendes: Es muss nicht immer gebrusht sein, damit tolle Wobbler herauskommen. Und letzendlich will man mit dem Wobblern Fische fangen und nicht den Museumspreis Wobbler of the Year gewinnen...


----------



## workflow (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bist du der sohn von bondex????
dieser thread diente eigentlich dazu entwicklungen aufzuzeigen...
aber wenn man über jahre immer die gleichen wobbler zeigt...
ist das 1. armseelig+2. rein kommerziell...

was wird denn mit seinen low budget wobblern gefangen?
hauptsächlich puff- forellen!
ist doch lächerlich...
jedes kindergartenkind kann sollche wobbler bauen


----------



## diemai (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow

Ich war vor einem Jahr wohl noch nicht hier(kann mich an dich jedenfalls nicht erinnern ,.... habe auch kein Bock , soweit zurück zu gucken) , finde es aber nicht gerade korrekt , nach so langer Zeit 'reinzuschneien und gleich so'n Text abzulassen !

Ich persönlich könnte mit Bondex' Wobblern wohl zwar auch nicht viel anfangen(ich ang'le selten auf Forellen , "wilde" gibt's ja sowieso kaum in meiner Gegend) , aber jeder hat so seinen Stil , und wenn er damit bei seiner Angelei erfolgreich und mit seiner Arbeit zufrieden ist , dann ist es doch gut so .

Und wenn er seine Teile dann auch noch verkaufen kann(du sagtest "rein kommerziell"...!) , dann spricht das doch für Qualität , finde ich . 

Ich möchte hier niemanden das Wort reden ,... man kann über die Arbeiten diverser Schnitzer durchaus geteilter Meinung sein , aber .....der Ton macht die Musik !

                               Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## workflow (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

siehst du...du hast keinen bock 1 jahr im thread zurückzuschauen...vielleicht solltest du dir doch die zeit mal nehmen...ich habs umgekehrt gemacht...

ich sehe hier nur noch eine verkaufsplatform eines mr bondex!
ich hoffe anglerboard ist so schlau und kassiert daran mit!

es ist doch langweilig wenn eine person immerwieder den gleiche krempel zeigt...vielleicht sogar nur umlackiert, um immer wieder die aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken...

und ob ich hier direkt meine meinung sage oder erst nach 5 postings...das ist doch egal...
es ist ja nichts gegen den thread im allgemeinen

bondex wird davon nicht sterben er wird hier weiter alles zuspammen und sich ein paar euros dazuverdienen...
dabei kann jeder im handumdrehen sollche wobbler selbst bauen!


----------



## diemai (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow

Als Verkaufsplattform würde ich das nicht bezeichnen , .......kann mich nicht entsinnen , da irgendwelche Preise , Konditionen , o.Ä . gesehen zu haben , ........vielleicht steht das ja irgendwo an anderer Stelle ,..... das weiß ich nicht .

Ich gebe dir recht , das es langweilig werden kann , wenn man immer nur die gleichen Modelle zu sehen bekommt , ....aber mein Gott.... , wenn jemand unbedingt der Meinung ist , das immer wieder posten zu müssen.........#c#c#c!

Da steh' ich voll drüber ...........könnte mir sowieso nicht passieren , da ich Serienfertigung langweilig finde , ........muß ständig 'mal was Anderes auspropieren .

                                       Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@workflow: Was haben sie denn dir in den Kaffee getan? Keiner hat dir was gemacht und du regst dich hier auf. Erst ein Jahr sich nicht bicken lassen und dann so ein Theater veranstalten. Das finde ich wirklich unterste Schublade.

Und nochwas: Nein, ich bin nicht der Sohn von Bondex.

Und nochmal nochwas: Der Thread ist nicht dazu da, Entwicklungen zu sehen. Der Thread dient als Platform für Wobblerbau-Interessierte, egal in welcher Hinsicht. Zum Informationen holen, Bilder posten, Fragen stellen usw. Also was jeder selber hier in dem Thread macht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Und man sollte wirklich nicht so über andere herziehen. Das ist nicht gut für's Klima im Thread.

So, ich bin fertig.#c


----------



## fischklöten (1. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

#dOhh schnell runter,|bigeyes hier ist dicke Luft wegen nichts#t


----------



## Hannes94 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aber echt komm mal runter von deim trip#d es ist doch wohl jedem selber überlassen was für köder er baut  die speziell auf sein gewässer und seine zielfische bestimmt sind^^ ich persönlich finde Bondex`s Wobbler sehr schön 



Was ist der unterschid zwischen Epoxyd Hartz  und  Polyester Hartz #c


----------



## Master Hecht (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow Laberkopp

Wenn Kindergartenkinder solche Wobbler bauen können kannst du es noch lange nicht...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## diemai (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

|good:|good:|good:

                                      Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## micha1581 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mich hier zwar noch nie zu wort gemeldet, aber ich verfolge diesen thread schon seit längeren. ich finde es total zum:vdas es Leute gibt, die anderen den Erfolg nicht gönnen. Ich finde es aber auch schade das jetzt alle darauf anspringen. ICH MÖCHTE HIER WOBBLER SEHEN!!!!! baut Wobbler und verschwendet nicht eure Zeit an sonem Typen.  Ihr macht alle super Arbeiten und dieser Thread hat mich dazu bewegt jetzt auch Wobbler selber zu bauen. Wenn ich die ersten fertig habe werde ich die hier auch einstellen.

Also...... Thema beenden und weiter bauen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Also...... Thema beenden und weiter bauen.



So, und Dich nehme ich jetzt mein Wort und setze mich an den Schreibtisch und bemale einen.


----------



## Hannes94 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> So, und Dich nehme ich jetzt mein Wort und setze mich an den Schreibtisch und bemale einen.


Suuuper einstellung:m:m:m

 Kann mir einer meine frage beantworten ??? was der unterschid zwischen polyester & epoxyd hartz ist ? und kann ich dises polyesterhartz auch für das inish nehmen ???


----------



## basshunt.er (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hannes94
den genauen Unterschied zwischen Epox und Polyesterharz kann ich dir nicht sagen . Aber ich weiß,dass Polyesterharz meist nicht ganz klar trocknet und wenn man es in geschlossenen oder schlecht belüfteten räumen verwendet einem danach ziemlich der Kopf brummt|supergri
mfg 

basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer meine frage beantworten ??? was der unterschid zwischen polyester & epoxyd hartz ist ? und kann ich dises polyesterhartz auch für das inish nehmen ???



Die Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten...aber ich glaube, es geht in die Richtung von basshunt.er.


----------



## diemai (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

OK , Leute , 

....gutes Stichwort ...........habe heute gerade welche fertig bekommen , die Rohlinge lagen schon seit Monaten 'rum , wegen Kurzarbeit hatte ich jetzt 'mal genügend Zeit dafür !

Entgegen meiner normalen Vorgehensweise habe ich die Köder zum Ausbleien vor'm Bemalen nicht getestet , ....ich hoffe , das keine böse Überraschungen auf mich warten !

Habe mit dem Drahtgestell zusammen einfach etwas Dachdeckerblei mit eingeklebt , ich hoffe , das sie alle noch aufschwimmen werden ,..... sie sind ja schließlich aus Abachi !

Der "Zander" ist mit ca. 90 mmm(ohne Schaufel) der Längste , der "Barsch" mit ca. 70 mm der Kürzeste, ....die Anderen liegen alle irgendwo dazwischen .

Die Rohlinge wurden einige Tage mit Leinöl/Terpentin getränkt , Acryl-grundiert und mit "Revell"/"Humbrol" Modellbaufarben pinselnderweise gestaltet , ....... der Abschlußlack besteht aus je zwei Schichten Epoxy von "HAKUMA" und "Graupner" Spannlack .

Letzterer trocknet so schnell , das ich schon ca. 3 Std. nach der letzten Schicht die Haken montieren konnte !

Morgen nach der Arbeit werde ich sie dann 'mal in'ner Badewanne testen ,........außer die Schaufeln noch zu kürzen , habe ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr viel Möglichkeiten , sollte mit der Aktion irgend'was nicht hinhauen . 

Aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich ........!

Gruß , diemai|wavey:

@ Hannes94

Kann dir leider auch keine Antwort geben , Polyesterharz wird aber für Auto-Spachtelmasse und für GFK-Rumpf-Boote verwendet , denke das es daher zäher als Epoxy ist und sich nicht gut sStreichen läßt , eventuell auch nicht in farblos erhältlich ?

Weiß' aber nichts Genaues !


----------



## HeikoS (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehen gut aus 

Beschäftige mich gerade ziemlich intensiv mit dem Thema.... (lesen) 

Bist auch im TackleUnderground oder ?

Gruß


----------



## diemai (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ HeikoS

Danke , ....ja bin ich , ....gottseidank hab' ich wenigstens in Englisch in'ner  Schule aufgepasst !

                                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Tolle Wobbler. Mir gefallen die Formen genauso gut wie die Farben. Wenn sie dann noch so laufen, wie sie sollen - Petri Heil !


----------



## workflow (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ihr scheint ja doch was mit bondex zu haben...
das ihr euch alle angesprochen fühlt wenn ich ihn kritisiere...

bei eurem alter kann ich das verstehen...wenn man pubertiert sucht man sich vorbilder...

dann fahrt mal weiter am wochenende zu eurem mentor
dann könnt ihr ja gemeinsam schrott basteln...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



workflow schrieb:


> ihr scheint ja doch was mit bondex zu haben...
> das ihr euch alle angesprochen fühlt wenn ich ihn kritisiere...
> bei eurem alter kann ich das verstehen...wenn man pubertiert sucht man sich vorbilder...
> dann fahrt mal weiter am wochenende zu eurem mentor
> dann könnt ihr ja gemeinsam schrott basteln...




Meister,

so einen wie dich gab es vor ein paar Monaten hier schonmal.
#q
_ihr scheint ja doch was mit bondex zu haben..._
Vielleicht willst du ja was mit Bondex haben,..., na du weisst schon....

Und der gute Bondex hat dir einen Korb gegeben...

Ja, JETZT wird mir dein Verhalten erklärbar!!!
:l :c


----------



## Hannes94 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Meister,
> 
> so einen wie dich gab es vor ein paar Monaten hier schonmal.
> #q
> ...



HaHaHa xD ich schrei mich weg :q:q:q zu geil , das glaube ich auch bald ^^

 Danke für den tipp  ich werde es damit mal versuchen  und   wenn man damit arbeitet brummt das echt im kopf als hätte man nen kilo gras geraucht :q:q

@ dimai echt schöne wobb´s #6  schöne farben  &  ausgefallene ormen  gefällt mir  viel erfolg damit


----------



## workflow (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

siehste du hast ja dafür viel erfolg bei ihm...ich gratuliere!!!!!!!
dann mal gutes gelingen...

das du direkt auf was sexuelles anspielst zeigt doch, das du anscheinend epoxidharz geraucht hast:m

lets get ready to rumble!!!


----------



## micha1581 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann man die Luftpumpe nicht irgendwie sperren? machts besser und reagiert garnicht mehr auf den spinner. der sucht doch nur streit.


----------



## workflow (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

selber spinner+luftpumpe...

frag mal deine frau#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn hier nicht tatsächlich jemand Verwarnungen und/oder Sperrungen riskiren will, solltet ihr ALLE zu einem vernünftigen Ton zurückkehren......


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn hier nicht tatsächlich jemand Verwarnungen und/oder Sperrungen riskiren will, solltet ihr ALLE zu einem vernünftigen Ton zurückkehren......



Endlich funkt mal einer dazwischen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Naghul (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

was geht denn hier ab|bigeyes#c

da ist man mal paar tage net im forum und dann so was 

also hop hop köder bastel, denn dafür ist dieser beitrag da.

@diemai: schöne teile mit ner guten marmorierung #6

gruss


----------



## diemai (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow

Kannst du dir nicht vielleicht ein anderes Forum suchen ........es gibt doch im WWW bestimmt auch etwas , wo die User auf so'ne Art Posting stehen ?

Hier bist du mit deinem Stil definitiv fehl am Platze , ....es geht hier um den Eigenbau von Angelködern , also etwas Konstruktives ,.......... nicht darum , irgend etwas oder jemanden verbal niederzumachen . 

Wäre echt schön , wenn du dich dazu durchringen könntest , dich zu verabschieden , .......ich denke , du bist sowieso bei den Meisten hier ziehmlich untendurch .

Und es geht den anderen Usern hier wohl auch nicht primär darum , Bondex persönlich zu verteidigen , wie du anscheinend meinst(das entnehme ich jedefalls deinen Texten) , sondern eher darum , einem X-beliebiges Mitglied  zur Seite zu stehen ! So etwas nennt man Solidarität !

@ Alle

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte , .......habe die gezeigten Wobs gestern in der Badewanne getestet , ich bin ausnahmslos sehr zufrieden mit deren Aktion , habe mich auch mit den Bleigewichten nicht verschätzt ,..... sie würden auch mit einem der Größe angepassten Stahlvorfach noch aufschwimmen !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sooo, bin gestern dazu gekommen, ebdlich die Errungenschaften der letzten Monate am See zu testen, und da ging mir doch gleich beim 5. Modell ein schöner 64er drauf. Der Wobb war so komisch bemalt, dass ich ihn hier gar nicht gepostet habe....

Interessant war aber doch, dass sich das Laufverhalten der Wobbs in Natura bei reellen Gegebenheiten teilweise doch deutlich von den Badewannenaktionen unterschied. Das Wasser war sehr sichtig und so alles schön auszumachen.

Das mit dem Biss war übrigens nichts außergewöhnliches. War am Abend noch mal draußen und konnte in einer Stunde 5 ! Hechte zwischen 50 und 70 verhaften, dazu sind mir noch 2 abgekommen..., sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.

Köder war da ein 18 Gramm Gno-Blinker.


----------



## Bondex (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ workflow
Wie Du gesehen hast, habe ich hier lange nichts mehr gepostet. Ich verdiene also nicht meinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Verkauf von Wobblern, und selbst wenn ich das machen würde, was kümmert das Dich? Wenn dann müßten mich schon die Mods drauf aufmerksam machen. Aber ich mache hier weder Werbung, schreibe was über Preise oder verhandele Konditionen. Wenn Du keine Wobbler von mir sehen möchtest dann klick doch einfach weiter oder besuche andere Threats oder Foren.
Es gibt aber auch manche hier, die sich gerne meine Köder ansehen und vielleicht auch Nutzen daraus schöpfen. Für diese Personen ist es auf jeden Fall nicht von Nachteil Bilder von Wobblern zu sehen.
Übrigens sind meine Wobbler auf keinen Fall alle gleich. Schau sie Dir mal genauer an. Verschiedene Größen, Farben, Formen...was willste mehr?


----------



## angelsüchto (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

warum so aggresiv,bondexs' wobbler sind doch toll?#6
 aber wieso hackts hier bei manchen?|peinlich


----------



## workflow (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich bin keineswegs aggressiv...
das ist nur meine meinung!
und ich habe mich gefreut mal diese kundzutuen...|supergri

ich muss doch nicht die gleiche meinung haben, ...ich erwarte ja umgekehrt nicht das bondex zugibt das er doch kommerziell ist...

alleine der essox bericht zeigte es...
und wurden nicht bastel DVD´s von bondex hier angepriesen?
ist ja alles nicht tragisch...aber dann soll man auch dahinter stehen...

habt weiterhin viel spaß hier beim bauen...
sind richtig gute teile dabei!


----------



## Bondex (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das hat nichts mit zugeben zu tun. Hier geht es um den Bau von Wobbler und nicht um deren verkauf. Daher distanziere ich mich hier im AB meine Wobbs öffentlich zum Verkauf anzubieten.
Übrigens wurden hier auch keine DVDs von mir angeboten. 
So und nun ist aber auch mal gut, denn hier soll es weiterhin um Wobblerbau und Tipps zu dem Thema gehen und nicht die Frage diskutiert werden was damit am Ende geschieht. Ich denke die meisten hier sind derselben Meinung?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> So und nun ist aber auch mal gut, denn hier soll es weiterhin um Wobblerbau und Tipps zu dem Thema gehen und nicht die Frage diskutiert werden was damit am Ende geschieht. I*ch denke die meisten hier sind derselben Meinung?*



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## workflow (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Auf jeden Fall...
Amen


----------



## Naghul (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

damit das am ende net zum laberthreat wird, hier zwei meiner wobbler. mir gefallen sie net soooo 100%, aber will ja nicht nur die guten zeigen :q

die nächsten die ich gerade machen (wenn ich mal zeit finde), werde bissel anders und ich freu mich schon darauf, was dabei rauskommt #c

gruss


----------



## Bondex (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

auf jeden Fall gelungene Wobbler. Ich finde den 2. klasse, die Farbe gefällt mir. Allerdings habe ich bisher nicht besonders auf rote oder orange Wobbler gefangen. Jedenfalls nicht dann wenn diese Farbe überwiegt. Neongelb mit orangem Rücken oder weiße Wobbs mit rotem Kopf gingen dagegen ganz gut. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit knallroten oder orangen (nicht flouoreszierenden) Wobblern gemacht?
Rot oder rotschwarze Pilker habe dagegen bei mir fast immer Fisch( Dorsch) gebracht. Ticken Meeresfische da so anders? Oder beziehts sich Rotabneigung besonders auf meinen Zielfisch Forelle?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, hier kommt ein neuer Wobbler von mir, wieder mal eine faule Dosensprüharbeit.






Material ist Abachi, Länge 12 cm. Die Form ist mal eine andere und schlägt sich in einem recht intensiven Wobbeln wieder, weniger im Flanken.


----------



## diemai (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

....sieht aber garnicht faul aus ............!

Schönes Teil ,..... so eine verhältnismäßig große und nach vorne zeigende Lippe mit Schnuröse am Körper habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert(wenn ich mich 'grade recht entsinne ?!?) ,...... braucht er viel Gegengewicht ;+?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> ....sieht aber garnicht faul aus ............!
> 
> ...




Das meiste Gewicht liegt ziemlich in der Mitte des Körpers, kurz vor dem Übergang in das Schwanzteil. Die Schaufel hat mich zunächst auch nachdenken lassen, ob ich nicht eine Schaufelöse anbringen soll, so wurde es mit der ziemlich nach unten geneigten Kopföse ein Kompromiss, der aber funktionierte.


----------



## diemai (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Danke für die Info , ......glaube auch , das die Ösen/Schaufel-Konfiguration ziemlich am Limit ist ,.... mit einer nach vorne weisenden Öse würde er wohl vielleicht nicht mehr wobbeln oder sich auf die Seite legen !

                  Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Deine Wobbler finde ich super! Vor allem der Blaue gefällt mir sehr gut. Aber der Rote hat auch was!|kopfkrat ...Ach mir gefalle eigentlich beide Wobbler sehr gut. Was mich mal interessieren wurde wäre wie die Aktion bei dieser Körperform im Endeffeckt aussieht. Die Augen kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor...:q

@Kohlmeise: Schöner (fauler!) Wobbler hast du da gepinselt... ähhh ich meine doch gesprüht.
Was mir an dem Teil so gefällt, die dezente, matte und leichte Farbgebung. Der ist wirklich das krasse Gegenteil zu den poppigen, grellen Wobblermodellen, bei denen einem schon die Augen weh tun, wenn man nur in die Nähe schaut...

_________________________________________________

Wenn man hier die Tollen Wobbler so ansieht, bekommt man doch auch wieder Lust was zu basteln. Aber zur Zeit fehlt mir wieder total die Motivation mich an den Schreibtisch zu setzen und meinem Wobbler die Augen aufzumahlen. Das ist das Letzte, was ich noch machen müsste, bevor er den Epoxidpanzer bekommen kann. Irgendwie bekomme ich es bei dem schönen Wetter einfach nicht gebacken, den Wobbler fertig zu bekommen...#c
Versprochen, beim nächsten Schlechtwettertag setze ich mich dran


----------



## Hannes94 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul
Echt klasse wobbler#6 der rote gefällt mir besonders gut  viel erfolg damit^^
@ Bondex 
Hmm... das mit den rot/gelb/orangen pilkern beim dorschangeln stimmt ,zumindest habe ich persönlich damit  meine besten fische gefangen  Bei wobblern kann ich nur sagen das ich mit rot/braunen gut gefangen habe ^^ aber das ist sicherlich vom gewässer, etc. abhängig 
@Kohlmeise 
Respect|bigeyes^^zu dem teil^^ ich hätte gedacht der ist mit airbrush gemacht . viel erfolg mit demwobb :m

ich habe auch wider 2 jerkbaits fertiggestellt beide mit spraydosen  
Sorri für die möölige werkbank :q war halt im bastelfiber ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hannes: sehr schöne Jerks, besonders der blaue ist wirklich geil geworden!


----------



## stefano89 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich glaub der blaue is gekauft und dient nur als Vorbild!


----------



## Hannes94 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmaise  
Der blaue Jerk ist gekauft und sollte nur als vorlage dinen ich dachte das sieht man |rolleyes^^ 
ich bin grade dabei einen spro wobbler umzulackieren |supergri


----------



## diemai (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Der Blaue sieht aus wie ein "Buster Jerk" , aber der Eigenbau daneben braucht sich wirklich NICHT zu verstecken !

                                              gruß , diemai#h


----------



## domino1612 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hey leute 

bin neu und wollt wissen mit welchen farben lackiert ihr 
die wobbler???|bigeyes




MFG domino1612#6


----------



## Naghul (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ all: wieder mal schöne wobbler die ihr da gemacht habt. :m

@hannes94: räum mal wieder auf :q

@Adl3r4ug3:
Die wobbler tänzeleln etwas mehr zu seite als mit einem identischen wobbler mit gleicher größe und bebleiung und einer lineareren form.
diese form verdrängt am kopf etwas mehr wasser und weil er einen schmaleren hintern hat, wackelt er halt etwas mehr.
kommt natürlich drauf an, welches material, schaufelform und -stellung, bebleiung, ect.
man kann eigentlich nie sagen, das der wobbler so, oder so laufen müsste nur weil er eine bestimmt form hat. dafür gibt es zu viele andere parameter die den lauf halt beeinflussen. zu mindest habe ich in meiner kurzen bastelzeit diese beobachtungen gemacht 

mache gerade meine nächsten und ich werde mich mal in neues gefilde trauen und bissel aufwendigere machen. mal schauen ob das was wird. |uhoh:

gruss


----------



## weberei (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mal wieder jemand, der "infiziert" wurde 

ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Epoxid Harz für die Versiegelung am Schluss:

Wie lange hält sowas also wie viele Jerks kann ich zb mit je 500g Harz&Härter bei 2-3 Schichten versiegeln (Köder etwa 1,8mm dick und 9-14cm lang)? wahrscheinlich werde ich aber mehrere aber dafür dünnere Schichten machen, denn den extra Aufwand für soeine Trommel oder Karussel möchte ich nicht auf mich nehmen. Dann lieber häufiger beschichten. Meine Eltern beschweren sich jetzt schon darüber, was ich für nen Aufwand betreibe #d #c


----------



## diemai (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Hahaha ,........ vielleicht solltest du deine Eltern 'mal fragen , ob ihnen das lieber wäre , wenn du dein Taschengeld für Drogen und Schnaps ausgeben würdest und mit zwielichtigen Typen abhängst , anstatt in der Bastelwerkstatt und am Wasser deine Zeit zu verbringen |supergri|supergri|supergri?

Nein , ....im Ernst , ich denke , das der Rest des 500gr-Packs Epoxy eher über die Zeit unbrauchbar wird , als das du es gänzlich aufbrauchen wirst , ..........bei nicht allzu verschwenderischem Anmischen kannst du damit schon verdammt viele Köder lackieren , ........auch mehrfach .

Ohne Köderrad ,.... wie du schon sagtest , ....dünn auftragen und öfter von Kopf auf Schwanz umhängen , bis der Lack angezogen hat !

@ domino1612

Du kannst Köder mit Modellbaufarben , Acrylfarben und Spraydosen farblich gestalten ,..... mit Airbrush , Pinsel oder auch durch Tauchen(nur max. dreifarbig) .

Allerdings sollte man möglichst immer die gleiche Sorte Farben verwenden , da sie untereinander nicht unbedingt kompatibel sind .

Wühle dich hier 'mal durch den Thread , dazu wurde schon so Einiges geschrieben !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai

Danke für die Antwort. Ok, dann lieber eine kleinere Menge kaufen und wenn mehr Bedarf besteht nachkaufen. Also zZ habe ich 14 Rohlinge, da sollte ich dann ohne Probleme mit je250 g Harz&Härter auskommen ?!  Evtl werde ich noch ein Paar weitere basteln, mal schaun. 

Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> @ diemai
> 
> Danke für die Antwort. Ok, dann lieber eine kleinere Menge kaufen und wenn mehr Bedarf besteht nachkaufen. Also zZ habe ich 14 Rohlinge, da sollte ich dann ohne Probleme mit je250 g Harz&Härter auskommen ?!  Evtl werde ich noch ein Paar weitere basteln, mal schaun.
> 
> Danke jedenfalls!




Hi an den "Neuinfizierten"!
Achte beim Epoxykauf aber darauf, dass du eines mit nur 10 - 20 Minuten Verarbeitungszeit nimmst. Ansonsten kommst du nämlich um ein Köderrad nicht herum. Mein Behnke 301er z.B. ist anfangs so dünnflüssig, dass man es gar nicht schnell genug umhängen könnte.


----------



## diemai (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Ich bestelle mir immer das Epoxy-Kleinpack von http://www.hakuma.de , das läßt sich zwar etwas ungewöhnlich mischen(10:4 , Harz:Härter) , zieht aber schnell an , ........ich kann mit einer Mische vom ca. 6 ml ca. 8 Köder bis 10 cm lackieren(Größere entsprechend weniger) , bevor es entweder alle ist oder zu sehr geliert hat .

Die ersten 2-3 Köder muß ich noch öfter umhängen , die anderen nur noch 2-3 mal , die Verarbeitungszeit ist nur ca. 15-20 min. !

Ich streiche damit zweimal , darauf kommen noch zwei Schichten "Graupner" Modellbau-Spannlack , ...wegen einer etwas härteren Oberfläche .

                                      Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## fabian1306 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe mir heute einen wobbler aus holz gemacht die ösen habe ich aus gebogenen dünnen nägeln die ich in ein vorgebortes loch genagelt habe und dann das loch mit lötzinn gefült habe 
wie befestigt ihr die ösen an einen wobbler


----------



## stefano89 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich bin ein Fan von durchgehenden Drahtachsen, also säge ich einen Schlitz in den Bauch der Köder und klebe eine Edelstahlachse die ich vorher gebogen habe hinen. Anschließend kann man noch mit Holzspänen den Schlitz zukleben...
Bei größeren Ködern, zB Jerks, benutzen die meisten hier fertige Schraubösen, weils denke ich einfacher ist. Und wenn man das gewissenhaft macht, dürfte es auch halten, ich will dahingehend jedoch keine Kompromisse eingehen. 
Von einfach nur Drahtösen einkleben rate ich dir aber gänzlich ab, weil da garkein Halt ist, höchstens wenn der Draht verdreht ist...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fabian1306

....kann mir nicht vostellen , das das einen Hecht hält ......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c , außerdem werden Die Nägel wohl rosten ....?????

@ stefano89

Habe 'mal Drahtösen gebaut(1,0mm V2A Schweißdraht) , indem ich einen Ösenschenkel um den anderen herumgewickelt habe , immer mit etwas Abstand zwischen den Windungen , .......ähnlich wie bei einem Gewinde .

Die waren ca. 25 mm lang , habe sie dann stramm sitzend in eine Bohrung eingeklebt(2-Komponentenkleber in die Bohrung füllen und Öse langsam eindrehen) , nach maximaler Aushärtedauer des Klebers habe ich einen linearen Zugtest mittels einer Fischwaage durchgeführt , .......bei 23 Kg ist mir das Verbindungs-Band gerissen , durch die sofortige Entspannung ist auch die Waage kaputtgegangen , ........die Drahtöse jedoch hat sich nicht gerührt !

Die einfach nur verzwirbelten Drahtösen sollen auch sehr haltbar und sicher sein , wie ich wiederholt auf "Tackleunderground" gelesen habe , man muß wiegesagt diese nur sorgfältig einkleben ! 

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich mache mir die Ösen auch aus 1 mm Edelstahldraht selbst. 
Vorteile: Falls nötig, können die Ösen auch nach dem Verkleben noch ein wenig gebogen werden. Außerdem ist es nicht gerade einfach, einen Sprengring über gekaufte Schraubösen zu pfriemeln.

Ich bohre mit einem 3 mm Bohrer vor, fülle das Loch mit Epoxid und schiebe die Öse hinein. Durch die Verzwirbelung des Drahts ist so ein bombensicherer Halt gegeben. Da passiert nichts mehr.


----------



## weberei (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke noch für die restlichen Antworten, ich werde alles beachten!!!

*DANKE*


----------



## fabian1306 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ fabian1306
> 
> ....kann mir nicht vostellen , das das einen Hecht hält ......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c , außerdem werden Die Nägel wohl rosten ....?????



das sind längere edelstahlnägel die man ganz weit ins holtz klopft hab die weiter noch nicht befestigt also irgendwas ins loch gefüllt  hab mal ein stück schnur genommen und durch die öse dann hat mein cousin sich dran gehangen ca 14kg ging nicht ab


----------



## diemai (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ fabian1306

Hat er sich seitlich oder linear daran gehangen .........man kann sich das ja nicht aussuchen , in welcher Richtung ein Hecht an der Öse zieht ?

Ein Nagelschaft ist glatt ,..... hat kein Gewinde , keine Einkerbungen und keine Verzwirbelungen , die mit ausgehärtetem Epoxykleber eine formschlüssige Verbindung eingehen können , seitlich gezogen wird er noch halten , ...aber linear irgenwann nicht mehr , egal ob eingeklebt oder nicht !

Wenn man mit 'ner Zange einen Nagel zieht , bewegt er sich zunächst auch nicht , selbst wenn man stark zieht , ....also wackelt man hin,-und her .........irgendwann kommt er 'raus !

............und ein gehakter Hecht "wackelt" auch ganz schön , ........es muß nicht beim 1. , 2. oder 3. Fisch sein , aber irgendwann wird sich der Nagel lockern...........!

Ich kann mich irren , aber so wie ich mir deine Öse nach deiner Beschreibung vorstelle , würde ich ihr nicht vertrauen .

                                 Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

man müsste auch klären, wie groß sein Wobbler ist, den er mit der "Nagelkonstruktion" gefertigt hat. Weil bei einem kleinen Wobbler unter 10cm mit einer Flankenhöhe von vielleicht 1,5cm und einer Diche von maximal 1cm, wird der Nagel nie halten. 

Bei so kleinen Wobbler rate ich auch zu einer durchgehenden, vorher zu recht gebogenen Drahtachse. 

Wenn sie größer sind, ist die Methode mit den selbergebauten Drahtösen sicherlich gut.

Ich gehe jetzt meinen aktuellen Wobbler noch fertig bemalen. Morgen kommt das Epoxid drauf.


----------



## Naghul (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also bei mir gibts eine goldene regel: alles was fest mit dem kunstköder befestigt ist und sich auch nicht ohne probleme austauschen lässt, kommt nur edelstahl in frage. nichts ist schlimmer, als ein kunstköder der an irgendwelchen ecken anfängt zu rosten, nur weil ich paar euro oder zeit sparen wollte.

es gibt dinge wo man gerne experementieren kann und auch sollte, aber warum über jahre in der praxis erporbte dinge verändern wollen. die zeit lieber in köderform, -lauf, oder finish investieren.

natürlich gibt es leute die nicht oder über wenig geld für solche sachen zur verfügen haben, aber dann lieber hier fragen, ob einer nicht mal mit paar meter edelstahldraht aushelfen kann.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|good:


----------



## weberei (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo, nochmal eine Frage:

Ich bin noch Anfänger im Köderbau und deswegen habe ich heute zum ersten mal versucht auszubleien. Aufbau wie überall beschrieben (Rohling wiegern, Gewicht notieren, in Wasser tauchen, Gewicht notieren, Wert 1 von Wert 2 abziehen, entsprechend viel Blei einfügen). Meine Jerkbaits sind aus Fichte, eigendlich einn leichtes Holz aber sooo leicht: ich müsste min. 25g und max 39 g Blei verwenden (je nach Rohlingsform). Ist das normal? Das passt garnicht darein   |bigeyes habe ich was falsch gemacht? eigendlich nicht, alles wie Anleitung gemacht... 
Viele sagen ja: Ösen, Sprengringe, Drillinge, Vorfach etc mitwiegen, andere sagen: das wird durch Epoxy usw ausgeglichen. Ich habe jetzt das ganze Zubehör weggelassen, kann es daran liegen? 
Liegt das am Material? ich habe nämlich wirklich beim ins Wasser tauchen einen recht starken Wiederstand/Auftrieb gespührt. 

Danke für jede Hilfe!!!


----------



## diemai (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

....es liegt am Material , ..........man sollte sein Material schon vorher der Größe/Volumen(=Auftrieb)und dem Verwendungszweck(Schwimm-Wobbler , sinkender Jerkbait , Oberflächenköder) des Köders anpassen .

Es macht , wie du jetzt ja schon gemerkt hast , wenig Sinn , voluminösere(=auftriebstsstärkere) Köder aus einem leichteren Holz zu bauen , da man dann zuviel Blei hineintuen muß , was dann aus Platzgründen schlecht möglich ist und unter Umständen sogar die Köderaktion versauen könnte .

Umgekehrt ist es natürlich genau so ,..... einen 7 cm Schwimmwobbler aus Buchenholz zu bauen , ist schier unmöglich , ........der reine Rohling wird natürlich noch schwimmen , aber mit Schaufel , Ösen und Haken versehen(und mit einigen Lackschichten 'drauf) wird er dann unweigerlich zum Sinker .

Ebenfalls kann es passieren , das man zum Eintrimmen der gewünschten Aktion soviel Blei braucht , das ein als Schwimmer konstruierter Wobbler aus schwererem Holz dann sinken wird , bei weniger Blei aber nicht richtig läuft . 

Ein großer Wobbler aus leichtem Holz wird u.U. soviel Blei benötigen , das er nicht mehr wobbelt , da die der Wasserdruck auf die Schaufel das viele Gewicht im Bauch nicht mehr bewegen kann(in solchem Falle ca. 1/3 bis 1/2 des Gewichts im RÜCKEN des Wobblers anbringen) .

Habe mal zwei gleiche Twitchbaits(ca.13,5 cm) gebaut , einen aus Abachi und einen aus Buche , beide sollten noch etwas aufsteigen ,.......der Abachiköder läuft perfekt , wenn man ihn jerkt , flankt er richtig schön wild hin,-und her , wie es sein soll !
Der Buchenköder hingegeben läuft nur passabel , wenn man ihn langsam einholt , beim Jerken fängst er an , sich zu drehen , .........die Aufschwimm-Geschwindikeit ist bei beiden in etwa gleich !

Fazit : In den Buchenköder(schwereres Holz) konnte ich einfach nicht genug Gewicht einlassen , um das durch die Schaufel verursachte Flanken auszugleichen ,........ohne die gewünschte Aufschwimm-Geschwindigkeit zu verändern !

Der Buchenwobbler hätte zum Sinker austariert werden müssen , um das Drehen beim Jerken zu vermeiden , das wollte ich aber damals nicht !

Man muß eine Vorauswahl treffen , ......ganz kleine Wobbler(ca. 2 bis 7 cm) nur aus Balsa , .....kleine bis mittlere(7 bis 15 cm) Wobbler aus Abachi , 10 bis 20 cm Wobbler auch aus Fichte/Kiefer , Wobbler 15 cm+ auch aus anderen Hölzern wie Buche /Teak .

Kleine Jerks 6 bis 9 cm auch aus Abachi , 9 bis 13 cm Teak(Steakbretter) , darüber aus Buche(13 -18 cm) , .....richtig große Jerks 20 cm+ können auch aus Eiche/Hickory/ahorn etc. gefertigt werden(läßt sich aber schwer bearbeiten) .

Oberflächenköder aus Abachi oder vergleichbar leichten und festeren Hölzern , kleine ebenfalls aus Balsa .

Dieses sind nur "Pi X Daumen" Richtlinien , beziehen sich auf Schwimmwobbler und sinkende Jerkbaits , .....natürlich hängt auch viel von der Körperform des Köders ab !

Leichtere Hölzer ergeben im Allgemeinen mehr Aktion als Schwerere , es hat alles auch ein wenig mit Erfahrung zu tun .

Versuche 'mal , die erforderliche Bleimenge in deine Jerks unterzubringen , man kommt da manchmal nur mit Bohrungen nicht aus , sondern muß richtige "Taschen" hineinfräsen und die Bleie passend hinhämmern .

Ansonsten nehme beim nächsten Mal Buchenholz .

                              viel Glück , diemai|wavey:


----------



## weberei (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo diemai

DANKE erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort!!!!! 

Eigendlich möchte ich eher kleinere Jerks bauen (bis 10 cm etwa), die größeren (so bis 14 cm) sollten in überschaubarer Anzahl und an etwa einer Hand abzählbar bleiben 
Also nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: für die kleinen Abachi (evtl Fichte, wobei meine kleinen von 9 cm schon 25 g Blei benötigen), größere besser Buche.

Richtig? 

DANKE jedenfalls nochmal!

Achso: ist das schlimm, wenn ich zB statt benötigten 25 g Blei nur 15 g einsetzte? eigendlich nicht, oder? dann habe ich eben einen an der Oberfläche Schwimmenden Jerk. Oder wirkt sich das irgendwie aus, dass dieser Kreise schwimmt oder mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmt?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## diemai (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Das oder die Bleigewichte sind sozusagen der "Motor" eines Jerkbaits , sie trimmen seine Schwimmlage aus und vor allen Dingen ziehen(oder auch drücken) sie ihn durch's Wasser !

Das hängt mit der großen und dichten Masse des Bleies zusammen ,.... durch das Rucken mit der Rute wird der Köder ja beschleunigt , .......da das Gewicht eine dichtere Masse als der Holzkörper hat , läuft es weiter nach als der Körper , und bewegt diesen dadurch weiter .

Dadurch und durch die Körperperform(hydrodynamische Eigenschaften) bricht der Jerk dann zu den Seiten und/oder nach unten/oben aus .

Daher wirkt sich die Menge/Lage des Gewichtes schon aus , es muß ja auch mit der Körperform zusammenspielen , .....es gibt so viele physikalische Zusammenhänge beim Wobblerbau , es würde ein Buch füllen , das alles erklären zu wollen !

Probiere es einfach 'mal mit weniger Blei aus und teste 'mal , aber erst bei einem deiner Köder , damit du bei den Anderen eventuell noch reagieren kannst .

Egal ist die Aktion eines Jerbaits jedenfalls nicht , er sollte schon schön seitlich weggleiten , .....allerdings würden Hechte wohl auch auf etwas "ungewöhnlicher" schwimmende Baits beißen , .....es gibt halt Köder die fangen , manche fangen besser und einige sind Fangmaschinen:q !

Dein Statement über die Holzsorten würde ich 'mal so stehen lassen , .....man muß halt auch probieren , und ich weiß ja auch nicht , wie deine Köder aussehen .

Mehr Info/Anleitungen findest du unter http://www.lurebuilding.nl und http://www.KoederDesign.de , schaue dort 'mal rein , erstere Seite ist allerdings auf Holländisch/Englisch .

viel Glück , diemai#6


----------



## weberei (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erneut DANKE für die ausführliche Antwort!  #v

Ich habe  leider nicht die Möglichkeit den Jerk am See oder so zu testen, deswegen wird wohl die Badewanne bei nächster Gelegenheit herhalöten müssen. Das sollte wohl auch gehen.

Ok, werde dann in Zukunft Abachi verwenden!

Danke auch für die Links, die Seiten waren mir zwar schon bekannt aber egal #6

MFG


----------



## diemai (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Ich teste meine Jerks einfach in einem Wassereimer ,.... zunächst lackiere ich sie klar über , damit sie während des Ausbleiens kein Wasser ziehen .

Als Vorfachgewichts-Ersatz hänge ich eine größere Büroklammer in die Schnuröse .

Dann nehme ich Streifen von Dachdeckerblei oder auf ein Stück Schnur gefädelte Kugel ,-oder Schrotbleie und hänge soviel davon an den Bauchdrilling , bis die gewünschte Sinkgeschwindigkeit erreicht ist .

Das Problem besteht nun darin , dieses gesamte Gewicht aufzuteilen und vorne und hinten jeweils passend viel Blei mit Isolierband anzukleben , so das der Jerk HORIZONTAL absinkt , .......aber mit einigem Probieren habe ich das immer hinbekommen , ........ich benutze keine Waage .

Jerks mit nur einer Gewichtsposition sind da einfacher.....!

Wenn der Köder dann wieder trocken ist , arbeite ich die Gewichte an entsprechender Stelle ein(durch den Lack kann ich ihn einfach abtrocknen) , ........es gilt zu beachten , das der Köder später durch den Materialabtrag der Gewichtsbohrungen und die Lackschichten etwas schneller sinken wird , als beim Ausbleien , ........ein langsam sinkender Jerk sollte beim Ausbleien daher noch ein klein wenig mit dem Rücken hinausschauen .

Man kann die spätere Sinkgeschwindigkeit z.B. noch mit einer längeren und dickeren Spinnstange erhöhen , wenn man zum Beispiel in tieferen Gewässern fischt .

                                         viel Glück , diemai|wavey:


----------



## weberei (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo diemai

ja, so habe ich das auch gemacht. Da fiel mir dann aber auf, dass ich doch echt viel Blei einarbeiten müsste. |gr:

Werde mir wohl bald buchenholz 15mm zulegen und mich erstmal nur auf diese Form spezialisieren (http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedjerkbaitsvoorn.html 9cm, 15mm Buche), diejenigen, die ich jetzt angefagen habe mache ich jetzt aber so zuende. Als "Lehrobjekt" sozusagen. 

Mal sehen wie es dann geht.
Als Blei habe ich alte Auswuchtbleie beim Reifenhändler besorgt, die aber leider etwas dicker sind, werde sie also erstmal platt hämmern, dass ich sie zu Schnecken rollen kann. Mal sehen. 

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe!
Wenn ich weiter / fertig bin, stelle ich mal Bilder meiner "Lehrobjekte" ein!


----------



## diemai (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Glückwunsch , ........du hast dich für den am Besten geeigneten Anfänger-Jerk entschieden ,.... egal ob es den Bau oder auch das Fischen damit betrifft , die "Heiddy" ist top !

Habe vor Jahren auf eine 95mm "Heiddy"(ein Eigenbau von belgischen Freunden) meinen ersten Jerk-Hecht gefangen , der war knapp 70 cm und hat den Jerk dermaßen gierig genommen , so das der Schwanzdrilling aus seinem Kiemendeckel herrausragte !!!!!

Habe auch einige Wenige davon aus Fichte gebaut(zwei Hälften wasserfest verleimt mit zwischengepreßtem Drahtsystem) , aber die meisten aus Teakholz-Steakbrettern vom Flohmarkt .

Falls du auftriebsstärkeres Holz verwendest , kannst du die meisten solcher flachen Jerkbaits auch noch etwas dünner machen als in den Beschreibungen angegeben(ca. 2 bis 4 mm je nach Ködergröße) .

                 viel Glück , diemai#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@demai

Hat deine Frau dich verstoßen? 

Solch lange und ausführliche Berichte: Klasse! #6

Im Ernst: Ich habe jetzt auch mal einen Jerk fast fertig, bin allerdings in nunmehr 25 Angeljahren nicht dazu gekommen, auch nur ein einziges Mal einen solchen Köder zu benutzen. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass der einen Hecht bringen soll, so ganz ohne Schaufel....
#c

Wie auch immer: Fischt ihr lieber langsam sinkende oder auftreibende Jerks? Meiner dürfte, wenn die Lackierung fertig ist, ziemlich Richtung Suspender gehen.


----------



## diemai (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

....wie meinst'n das mit der Frau ;+? 

Sie ist froh , wenn ich vor'm PC oder im Bastelkeller sitze und mich nicht über ihre Endlos-Telefonate oder ihre komischen Lieblings-Fernsehsendungen aufrege|supergri !

Also , ich wähle meine Jerks nach dem jeweiligen Gewässer aus ,....... es macht schließlich keinen Sinn , mit schnell sinkenden Ködern in 1,5m bis 2,5m tiefen Wasser zu fischen , hier nehme ich dann schwimmende Köder , die auf Zug 1,0m bis 1,5m abtauchen .

Schnell sinkende Jerks(30 bis max. 40 cm/sek.) nehme ich , wenn ich vom Boot aus die tiefen Löcher von bis zu 15m meines "Hausgewässers" befische , mit leichteren Ködern würde es ewig dauern , bis sie unten angekommen sind .

Sehr schwere und auch sehr auftriebsstarke Jerks fischen sehr agil , das liegt in der Natur der Sache . 

Sind die Hechte nicht so "lebendig"(z.B. in kaltem Wasser) sind Suspender oder langsame Sinker/Auftreiber klar im Vorteil , da sie sich langsamer einholen lassen und sich auch länger im Gesichtsfeld der Räuber befinden(der Amerikaner spricht von "increased hangtime") .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> oder ihre komischen Lieblings-Fernsehdsendungen aufrege|supergri !




Ja, wer kennt die nicht....


----------



## weberei (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai,

ja, ich weiß, dass das die beste Anfänger Form ist, deswegen nehme ich sie ja |supergri

DANKE trotzdem!

Du hast mir sehr geholfen!!!


----------



## diemai (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

.....gern geschehen !|wavey:|wavey:#6

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so das erste "Lehrstück" und gleichzeitig mein erster Jerkbait ist fast fertig. Ich muss noch in den Baumarkt oder so und mir Epoxy besorgen, dann beschichten und fertig.


Modell "Heiddy" andersrum, Fichte, 9cm lang, 18mm dick, lila/silber






-> die Seite ist ganz gut







-> leider etwas unsauber, zufrüh drangekommen und zu nah gesprüht. 

Trotzdem bin ich stolz darauf :vik:

Wahrscheinlich werde ich die Schraubösen nochmal raus nehemn, bisher hat keiner der vorhandenen Kleber gut gehalten. Habe jetzt den Kleber mit einer Spritze in das Loch gespritzt, mal sehn obs hilft. Drillinge und Sprengringe müssen auch noch besorgt werden!


----------



## diemai (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

......sieht ja garnicht 'mal so schlecht aus für einen Erstversuch#6 !

Bin schon 'mal auf das Ergebnis des 1. Tests gespannt !

Im Baumarkt wirst du wohl kein Epoxy bekommen , eher im Modellbauladen , aber sprich dann lieber mit dem Verkäufer , ob man es auch zum Lackieren verwenden kann !

Man kann auch mehrmals mit farblosem Flugmodell-Spannlack lackieren ,---- dieser greift allerdings manche Farben an , daher sollte vorher mind. 2X mit klarem Acryllack eine Schutzlackierung aufgebracht werden !

Spannlack ergibt dünne Schichten , wird aber ziemlich hart und man hat keinen Ärger mit Lecknasen , da er sehr schnell anzieht , .......Epoxy gibt aber eine glattere Oberfläche und dickere Schichten .

Ich verwende ihn seit Neuestem auf meinen Epoxyschichten , da er etwas härter wird als mein Epoxy .

Habe den Tip von jemandem auf http://www.lureandmore.com , einer reich bebilderten australischen Seite , die sich mit Kunstködern befasst .

                                  viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Heeeeeeeey. Toller Wobbler für ein "Lehrstück". Meine ersten Wobbler haben da ganz anders ausgesehen...|kopfkrat
Sieht echt super aus!!!


----------



## weberei (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke euch beiden für das Lob |rolleyes 

Ok, werde mal sehen, wo ich den Epoxy oder was auch immer herbekomme. Kann man Epoxy auch vom Bodenleger bekommen? wenn ja, bräcuhte ich bitte die genaue Angabe, wie das heißt also genaue Bezeichnung. Ich ahbe nämlich im Bekanntenkreis einen Bodenleger, der Marokaner ist. Den könnte ich fragen, ob er es mir günstig besorgen kann. Da bräuchte ich aber eben die genaue Bezeichnung, der versteht mich nicht sogut 

Danke schonmal

Sonst werde ich Epoxy bei Bootsservice behnke besorgen, dort kosten 500g Harz 6,90€ und passend 325g Härter 5,90€. Guter Preis finde ich und das sollte wohl laaaaange halten. Was kostet denn so Flugmodell-Spannlack?


----------



## diemai (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Über das Zeugs von Behnke bin ich im Web schon einige Male gestolpert , ......scheint ja echt geeignet zu sein !

Der klare Spannlack von "Graupner"(so'ne rote Dose) kostet in der 100 ml Dose ca. 3€-4€ , das größere Gebinde , 200ml oder 250ml ,..... weiß ich jetzt nich' mehr genau , ist entsprechend teurer , .........meistens stehen sowieso nur die kleinen Dosen in den Läden .

Weiß nicht , ob Epoxy auch zum Fußboden aufkleben verwendet wird , aber ich denke , wohl eher nicht , .....die haben bestimmt irgend'n Spezialzeugs dafür .

Ich weiß allerdings , das in Skandinavien(Finnland) viele Wobblerschnitzer ihre Köder mit farblosem Fußbodenlack(Betonlack) versiegeln , .........dieses geschieht durch mehrmaliges Tauchen .

Habe das selbst noch nie gemacht(habe in Baumärkten bisjetzt nur farbigen Fußbodenlack gesehen) , es soll ziemlich "stinkig" sein ,...... besitze aber eine Reihe Eigenbau-Jerks eines finnischen Freundes ,.... und das Finish ist dick und knackehart ! 

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke!

Mal sehen, wie ich mich letztendlich entscheide...


----------



## weberei (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:m

grade gesehen bei bissclips.tv:

http://www.bissclips.tv/deinevideos/raubfischangeln/der-dildo-wobbler.html

auch ne Idee :vik:|muahah:


----------



## Mirko13 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist ja mal ein geiles Filmchen#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Über das Zeugs von Behnke bin ich im Web schon einige Male gestolpert , ......scheint ja echt geeignet zu sein !


 

Ich habe das 301er Epox und den LS Härter. Als Reserve habe ich mir nun mal das 601er zugelegt, mit dem man anscheinend dickere Schichten auftragen kann.

Bin mit dem Epoxy richtig zufrieden. Wenn man die Kleinstmengen präzise abmessen könnte, würde die kleinste Verpackungseinheit wohl für Hunderte von Wobblern reichen. Aber auch so bastelt man sehr lange vor sich hin, bis es alle wird. 

Nur zum Abmessen habe ich bisher keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden. Becher mit einer 1 ml - Skalierung sind selten. Die letzten habe ich in der Apotheke bestellt und musste feststellen, dass die Skalierung nur angezeichnet ist. Sobald das Epoxyd mit der Skalierung in Berührung kam, verschwand diese auf wundersame Weise...#c
Abmessen mit der Spritze ist auch nicht optimal. Zum einen ist das Originalgebinde viel zu hoch, als das man mit der Spritze an die Komponenten herankommen würde, zum anderen ist das immer so ein Geschmiere und Getropfe. Außerdem reagiert der Härter mit Sauerstoff, so dass die Spritze ständig verstopft ist, nicht optimal.

Sehr gut wäre eine Waage, die im Grammbereich sauber wiegt. Wer da was günstiges weiß, immer her mit der Info.
:m


----------



## Lurchi (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> .
> 
> Sehr gut wäre eine Waage, die im Grammbereich sauber wiegt. Wer da was günstiges weiß, immer her mit der Info.
> :m


 
Schon mal an eine digitale Briefwaage gedacht ? |kopfkrat:m


----------



## tchuppa (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kurze Frage die wohlmöglich schon 100 mal beantwortet wurde, seid mir nicht böse, aber zum nachsuchen auf über 100 Seiten komm ich jetzt leider nicht mehr, da die eit knapp ist |rolleyes

Gibt es eine Vorgabe wieviel Blei der Wobbler bekommt und wo kommt das hin ? Loch bohren und rein da oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Abmessen mit der Spritze ist auch nicht optimal. Zum einen ist das Originalgebinde viel zu hoch, als das man mit der Spritze an die Komponenten herankommen würde, zum anderen ist das immer so ein Geschmiere und Getropfe. Außerdem reagiert der Härter mit Sauerstoff, so dass die Spritze ständig verstopft ist, nicht optimal.
> 
> Sehr gut wäre eine Waage, die im Grammbereich sauber wiegt. Wer da was günstiges weiß, immer her mit der Info.



wie kommst du darauf?

aufs 601er epoxid bezogen kann ich davon nichts bestätigen. nein, die spritze verstopft bei mir nicht und man bekommt das zeug einfach aufgezogen. dazu ist das arbeiten bzw. dosieren mit spritzen das sauberste überhaupt! oder meinst du wirklich, dass es mit waage sauberer wird? wohl auch nur dann, wenn man spritzen oder pipetten nimmt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Kurze Frage die wohlmöglich schon 100 mal beantwortet wurde, seid mir nicht böse, aber zum nachsuchen auf über 100 Seiten komm ich jetzt leider nicht mehr, da die eit knapp ist |rolleyes
> 
> Gibt es eine Vorgabe wieviel Blei der Wobbler bekommt und wo kommt das hin ? Loch bohren und rein da oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten ?




Ja nun, eine Vorgabe über die Bleimenge gibt es zunächst nicht. 
Zunächst einmal kommt es darauf an, ob du einen schwimmenden oder sinkenden Wobbler bauen willst. Das ist schon mal das eine Kriterium.

Dann hängt die Bebleiung sehr mit der Form des Wobblers zusammen. Schmale und hochrückige Wobbs bedürfen einer sauberen Ausbleiung am Bauch, ansonsten würden sie bei Zug umkippen. Annähernd runde Wobbler können dagegen eventuell sogar ganz ohne Blei auskommen, vor allem bei Verwendung einer Metallschaufel. Generell lässt sich aber der Lauf eines jeden Wobblers durch die richtigen Bleimengen an den richtigen Stellen noch verbessern.

Wo das Blei hin? Die Idee, Löcher in die Unterseite des Wobbs zu bohren und dort Bleie einzukleben, ist richtig. Bohre einfach mal 4 Löcher in den Wobbler, tendenziell größere Löcher da, wo der Wobb die meiste Masse hat. Dann lackiere alles gründlich mit Klarlack und lasse ihn gut trocknen. Und dann ab mit dem Rohling (der natürlich schon eine Schaufel haben muss) in die Badewanne. Nun kannst du experimentieren, welches Bebleiungsschema das beste ist. Vielleicht reicht es, wenn von den 4 gebohrten Löchern nur 2 mit Blei gefüllt werden. Mit der Zeit bekommt man das aber ins Gefühl.

P.S.: beim Testlauf immer auch schon Schnurösen, Sprengringe und Haken anbringen. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie das den Lauf noch verändert!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Pelznase schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> aufs 601er epoxid bezogen kann ich davon nichts bestätigen. nein, die spritze verstopft bei mir nicht und man bekommt das zeug einfach aufgezogen. dazu ist das arbeiten bzw. dosieren mit spritzen das sauberste überhaupt! oder meinst du wirklich, dass es mit waage sauberer wird? wohl auch nur dann, wenn man spritzen oder pipetten nimmt.




Wie kommst du mit der Spritze in die Flasche, wenn sie nicht bis oben hin gefüllt ist? Ich habe mir auch schon mal die Komponenten in kleine Schraubgläser umgefüllt. Ergebnis: Der Härter kristallierte innerhalb weniger Wochen komplett aus. Wohl Luft rangekommen, obwohl alles fest verschraubt war.


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie kommst du mit der Spritze in die Flasche, wenn sie nicht bis oben hin gefüllt ist? Ich habe mir auch schon mal die Komponenten in kleine Schraubgläser umgefüllt. Ergebnis: Der Härter kristallierte innerhalb weniger Wochen komplett aus. Wohl Luft rangekommen, obwohl alles fest verschraubt war.



erstmal original flasche schräg halten und aufziehen. wenn kaum noch was in der flasche drin ist, kann man es in gläser umfüllen, um es dann aber auch schon komplett mit spritzen aufzuziehen.
meine spritzen für härter halten min. ein halbes jahr, da ist nichts mit schnellem kristallieren und ersthaft verstopft war auch noch keine spritze. und wenn die spitze mal verstopft ist, kristallisiert es nicht weiter rein - verschluss. einmal kurz druck drauf und der pfropfen ist weg. 

woher nimmst du die erfahrung zum 600er epoxid? hast es doch erst seit kurzem und als reserver. ich nehme dieses epoxid jetzt ca. 3 jahre...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass sich meine Erfahrungen auf das 600er Epoxid beziehen???

#c


----------



## Pelznase (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass sich meine Erfahrungen auf das 600er Epoxid beziehen???
> 
> #c



ich habe geschrieben, dass ich mich aufs 600er beziehe. und hätte es bei klick machen müssen. du hast nur eine pauschale aussage gemacht, auch noch nach meinem post.

allgemein zu epoxid:
sauberer als mit spritzen geht es nicht. schütten, löffeln und sonst was fällt bei kleinen mengen weg, weil das dann wirklich ne sauerei und verschendung wird.


----------



## tchuppa (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Wenn ich also gebohrt habe, wozu mach ich dann schon Lack drauf ? 
Und für die Schaufel einfach einsägen und reinkleben, wobei ich mich immernoch frage ob auch Modelbaukleber hält, der ist ja auch sehr stark ..
Und noch ne kleine Frage: Ab und zu sieht man ja eine Metallschaufel, aber auch die transparenten..
Woraus sind die Transparenten, aus Kunststoff oder iein bestimmtes Material ? 

Danke schon mal Vorraus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> Wenn ich also gebohrt habe, wozu mach ich dann schon Lack drauf ?
> Und für die Schaufel einfach einsägen und reinkleben, wobei ich mich immernoch frage ob auch Modelbaukleber hält, der ist ja auch sehr stark ..
> ...



Vorlackieren sollst du, damit dein Rohling beim Testlauf kein Wasser zieht. Die Schaufel klebst du am besten mit 5- Min. Epoxid ein. Transparente Schaufeln machst du am besten aus Polycarbonat (Handelsname Makrolon), bei E... günstig zu erstehen.


----------



## tchuppa (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super.. 
Und der Modelbaukleber bringt nichts ?

Nja erstmal ne Form hinkriegen, wenn es da schon scheitert, brauch ich wohl auch kein Blei und kein Epoxy


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Guten Morgen,

gestern Abend kam mir so ne Idee...
Ich würde gerne mal kleine, etwa 5cm lange Jerkbaits oder Stickbaits herstellen. Die sollen für Barsche und Forellen eingesetzt werden. Jetzt bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welche Form ich nehmen soll. So die klassische Jerkform oder eher ne Wobblerform, nur halt ohne Schaufel? Pelznase hat ja auf seiner Homepage en schönen Bericht zu Stickbaits geschrieben. Nur die, die er gebaut hat sind um einiges größer. 
Wie gesagt, meine sollten nur so etwa 5cm klein werden.
Habt ihr evtl. Erfahrungen mit diesen Ködern und welche Form dafür gut geeignet ist?

Über den einen oder anderen Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen!

@tchuppa: Wenn das sehr *stabiler* Modellbaukleber ist, dann kannst du ihn durchaus mal probieren. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich dir zu 5-Minuten-Epoxid raten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

auf diversen Internetseiten habe ich mich jetzt mal umgesehen und bin letztendlich bei dieser Form hängen geblieben.
Davon werde ich jetzt mal einen Minni Jerk bauen.

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/314/p81301621.png


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich habe nochmal ne Frage bzgl. Epoxy  |rotwerden

und zwar: wie verträgt sich Epoxy mit den Farben?

Ich habe 5 Sprühdosen (silber, rot, gelb, grün, klarlack) und 2 Farb"Eimer" (weiß, Schwarz).

silber, rot und gelb sind auf Kunstharzbasis,
grün und klarlack sind in acryl-qualität (sie sollen nebenbeibemerkt nicht auf Kunstharz aufgetragen werden, was die anderen Farben ja sind).

Jetzt werde ich entweder die Kunstharzfarben oder die Acrylfarben umtauschen (sind noch original zu außer silber, das hatte ich zuvor schon). Welche sollte ich behalten? Oder ist das egal, weil die sich alle mit Epoxy vertragen? habe schon gelesen, dass Epoxy abperlt oder eine Art Orangenhaut bildet, wegen unverträglichkeit mit dem Lack |bigeyes ;+

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, bei meinen Sprayfarben auf Kunstharzbasis ist das leider auch so. Der Wobb sieht beim ersten Epoxieren aus wie ein gerupftes Hünchen. Ich verteile das Epoxy, wenn es nach 3 Stunden so richtig zäh ist, nochmal auf dem Wobbler. Ansonsten hat man nämlich Flächen ohne Epoxy, und andere mit dicken Bäuchen. Wenn man solche Farben verwenden will, sollte man unbedingt die Bemalung noch mit 2 Schichten Klarlack abdecken, bevor das Epoxieren beginnt. Sonst wird aus einem rot-weißen Wobbler ganz schnell ein rosaroter...:c
Es geht aber, mit diesen Sprühfarben. Nach dem 4. Anstrich mit Epoxy sieht man keine Unregelmäßigkeiten mehr, so dass ich die Farben doch verwende.


Mit Acryllack habe ich nur Pinselerfahrung. Da reagiert nichts mit dem Epoxyd. Für den Anfang finde ich ganz klar die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

hier ist der Rohling meines 5cm "Minni-Jerks":

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/8644/p81301661.png

Nun hätte ich eine Frage an unsere Jerkspezialisten: Wo soll ich bei dem Teil das Blei anbringen? An einer Stelle und wo? Oder an mehreren Stellen und gleichviel, oder an der einen etwas mehr und wenn ja, wie viel mehr?


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise:

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!!!

Also tausche ich die Acryl Farben um und hole die gleichen farben auf Kunstharzbasis. Dann den Köder besprühen, 2 Schichten (Kunstharz-) Klarlack drüber und dann Epoxy!?
Der Klarlack löst sich dann auch sicher nicht? weiß glaub ich nicht, was du mit 



> Ich verteile das Epoxy, wenn es nach 3 Stunden so richtig zäh ist, nochmal auf dem Wobbler. Ansonsten hat man nämlich Flächen ohne Epoxy, und andere mit dicken Bäuchen.



meinst  
Ok, versuche mal so auszudrücken, wie ich es verstehe: letzte Klarlackschicht drauf, dann Epoxy (noch lecht flüsig) und nach 3 Stdunden etwa den Rest Epoxy, der mittlerweile zäh ist, wieder drauf?!

Danke!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nee, so hab ich es nicht gemeint....#h

Den Wobbler mit Epoxid bestreichen, dann seine Runden auf dem Karussell drehen lassen. Nach 2 oder 3 Stunden (bei meinem Epoxid, bei anderen ist es wahrscheinlich eher früher an der Zeit) schauen, wo das Epoxy auf dem Wobbler so hingelaufen ist. Das verstreichst du dann erneut so gut es eben geht auf dem ganzen Wobbler. Du brauchst KEIN zusätzliches Epoxy mehr, die Verteilung der entstandenen Häuflein auf dem Wobbler reicht völlig!

Wundere dich nicht über ein schlechtes Ergebnis, nach einigen weiteren Schichten Epoxy sieht man nichts mehr.


Der Klarlack ist nur dazu da, dass keine Farben angelöst werden, die das Gesamtkunstwerk dann verschandeln könnten.
Ich habe auch schon mal Acrylklarlack zum Sprühen getestet, da verläuft das Epoxy genauso. 

Beim Klarlack zum Pinseln konnte ich eine Reaktion mit dem Epoxy dagegen noch nicht feststellen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Reaktion des Epoxy bei Sprühfarben auf das Kunstharz zurückzuführen ist. Immerhin ist dies nach 2 Tagen komplett ausgehärtet. Was ist in Sprühfarben eigentlich sonst noch enthalten. Irgendwelche anderen Lösungsmittel? Oder Treibgas? Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwas davon scheint zu reagieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wie gesagt, das Pinseln ist am Anfang wohl die beste Alternative. Acrylfarben sind billig, gut untereinander mischbar und mit wasser zu reinigen.

Und mit ein klein wenig Übung und der richtigen Technik bekommt man eigentlich auch sehr schöne Ergebnisse.


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke, habs verstanden!

hm, mal sehen, vielleicht tausche ich doch alle um und hole stattdessen welche aus "Eimern", glaube sogar, die sind günstiger 
mit Pinseln und dann tupfend habe ich festgestellt, kann man auch schöne Ergebnisse verbuchen. Dann bräcuhte ich nur neue Pinsel aber das sollte machbar sein 

Klarlack dann weiterhin zum sprühgen, oder auch zum Pinseln? mal sehen, ob ich das finde im Baumarkt. Aber wirds wohl geben, wenn du es schon verwendet hast...

DANKE nochmal, werde heute wahrscheinlich in den Baumarkt fahren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wenn du mit Acrylfarben pinseln willst, brauchst du gar keinen Klarlack. Direkt auf die getrockneten Farben (werden innerhalb von Minuten trocken) das Epoxy drauf und fertig.


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke!

mal sehen was ich finde. Ich ahbe hier Farben auf Alkydharz-Basis. 
Solche gibt es im Bauhaus, wo ich hin fahre, ob es da Acryllack zum Pinseln gibt weiß ich nicht. Mal sehen. Wäre gut, dann könnte ich ja eine Dose sparen 

Danke,
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> ok, danke!
> 
> mal sehen was ich finde. Ich ahbe hier Farben auf Alkydharz-Basis.
> Solche gibt es im Bauhaus, wo ich hin fahre, ob es da Acryllack zum Pinseln gibt weiß ich nicht. Mal sehen. Wäre gut, dann könnte ich ja eine Dose sparen
> ...




Du musst in der Bastelecke suchen. Die gibt es in so kleinen Minitöpfchen für recht billig Geld.


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, 

habe jetzt die Farben umgetauscht und durch Alkydharz-Basis Farben zum Pinseln ersetzt.

Die Dose mit 120g (oder ml ;+) kostet 3.75 €, Klarlack habe ich mehr genommen, etwa 300 ml oder g, 6,50€ etwa. Weil die Sprühdosen 6,50 € grkostet haben, habe ich letztendlich Geld rausbekommen, und das, obwohl ich sogar noch eine neue Farbe (blau) gekauft habe. Zudem habe ich 1mm Stahldraht rostfrei gekauft, um in Zukunft die Schraubösen selbst herzustellen. Der ist zwar sehr dünn, finde ich und auch sehr biegsam, aber hier wird ja sogar mit 0,8 mm Draht gearbeitet...

Im Bauhaus gibt es auch ne Bootsabtelung,habe mal geguckt, obs dort Epoxy gibt und siehe da: es steht im Regal! Allerdings eine Menge von 2kg Harz und 1,5 kg Härter (~17 und 15 €) was viel zu viel für meinen Bedarf ist. Es gab auch noch andere Epoxy aber das war irgendwas anderes...
Es gab auch soeinen Lack der klang auch passend weiß die genaue Bezeichnung nicht mehr, für 10€ in etwa für knapp 200g. Aber werde wohl Epoxy bei Boot-Behnke oder ebay kaufen.

AHHH: der Harz hieß Laminierharz. Geht das auch? Mir fällt nämölich grade ein, dass man ja bei Internetbestellungen Versan bezahlen muss, bei Boot-Behnke 6,90€. Das ist schon viel! Mal sehen , dann wirds doch der Hobbyladen oder Ebay, da kommt man beim Versand auch günstiger weg.


----------



## diemai (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Bei dem kleinen Ding is'ses ja echt schwierig mit dem Blei ,.......kein Platz !

Also ,.......ich habe mit kleinen Jerks keine gute Erfahrung gemacht ,...... habe meistens immer bewährte Modelle einfach verkleinert und aus leichterem Holz gefertigt(Abachi ,..... noch nie Balsa , weil da keine Schraubösen drin halten) .

Meistens liefen sie nicht so gut wie die größeren "Brüder" , sondern legten sich tendenziell mehr auf die Seite beim Jerken , ....ich vermute mal , das das Verhältnis von Ballast zum Auftrieb ein Anderes ist ,...... will heißen , das Ösen und Haken bei einem so kleinen Jerk verhältnismäßig mehr ausmachen , als bei Größeren , ergo nicht mehr genug Blei eingelassen werden kann ,........erstens wegen einer noch vernünftigen Sinkgeschwindigkeit und zweitens einfach aus Platzgründen !

Ich denke , man muß solche Mini-Jerks deshalb eigens konstruieren , man kann nicht einfach die größeren , flachkörperigen Köder maßstabsgerecht verkleinern , .........sie müssen voluminöser sein , damit sie mehr Auftrieb bekommen , so das man auch genug Blei einlassen kann , da dieses für die Funktion absolut wichtig ist !

Bei deinem Jerk würde ich zwei Varianten ausprobieren , .....erstens Blei vorne UND hinten , jeweils etwas hinter dem Körperende eingelassen(ist aus Platzgründen aber wohl schlecht möglich , denke ich;+ ?) oder eine Bleikammer in etwa am tiefsten Punkt des Bauches ,.... mit montiertem Schwanzdrilling müßte dann dort auch in etwa der Schwerpunkt liegen , der dann den Köder horizontal absinken läßt , ...........bei Verwendung eines schwereren Vorfaches auch etwas weiter nach hinten versetzt ????

Wichtig ist , das der Jerk immer horizontal absinkt , .......leicht schwanzlastig ist auch meistens immer noch besser als kopflastig(nur bei "Glidern" , nicht bei "Divern") , da Ballast hinten den Jerk beim Rucken "drücken" tut , und er haher besser seitlich ausbricht .

Eine horizontale Schwimmlage ermittle ich immer durch Tests ,...... das pauschal "Pi X Auge" richtig zu machen ist wohl eher Glücksache ???

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Danke für deine tolle Stellungsnahme!

Deine beiden Bleivarianten werde ich ausprobieren. 
1.) Blei am tiefsten Punkt
2.) " jeweils etwas hinter dem Körperende eingelassen". Diese Variante verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Was meinst du mit " jeweils etwas hinter dem Körperende eingelassen"? Vielleicht etwas vor dem tiefsten Punkt und etwas danach?

Da ich noch relativ neu im Jerkbauen bin und mich bisher nur mit Wobblern beschäftigt habe, könntest du mir sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Jerk, einem Glider und einem Diver ist?

Was die Haken anbelangen: Ich werde auf jeden Fall 2 Haken abringen. Einen am tiefstn Punkt des Körpers und einen am Körperende.


----------



## Naghul (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich benutze auch das 600er epoxy und bin nach anfangsschwierigkeiten jetzt recht zufrieden.
das 300er ist identisch mit dem 600er nur dass das 300er etwas dünnflüssiger ist als das 600er.

was bei mir echt was gebraucht hat, war eine wärmequelle in meiner wobblerausbrütbox .

		@ Adl3r4ug3:
also ich habe mich auch mit kleinen jerks probiert und muss sagen, das der bau net so einfach war als ein 5cm wobbler. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das man lieber etwas mehr blei als zu wenig reinpackt und ich würde auch bei der größe net anfangen 2 oder 3 ausbleistellen anzufertigen. bei der form würde ich den tiefsten punkt nehmen und dort das blei reinpacken.

also wenn du es schaffst ein kleinen jerk zu bauen, das auch gut läuft, machen die absolut spass. man kann die mit leichtem gerät fast auf der stelle bewegen |supergri

gruss


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soo, ich war mal wieder fleißig 







weiß, schwarze Strefen, roter Bauch, Fichte, 18mm, 13,5 cm lang

---





weiß, schwarze Streifen, Fichte, 18 mm, 11 cm lang

---





oben, von links nach rechts: 1)siehe Bild 2 dieses Posts, 2)blau-silber (was weiter daraus wird, weiß ich noch nicht), 3)siehe ein Paar Seiten vorher(lila, silber Streifen), 4)siehe Bild 1 dieses Posts

unten, v.l.n.r.: 1)wird mal ein weißer, mit rotem Kopf, 2)wird mal ein Barschdesign Jerk, 3)wird mal ein Fire-Tiger Jerk.

Soviel von meinen Fortschritten!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Sehen echt gut aus!!! Mach weiter so!#6

@Naghul: Ich werde mein Bestes geben
Berichte folgen!


----------



## weberei (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke |wavey:


----------



## diemai (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Also , ich meinte einfach nur an den Körperenden , jeweils etwas entfernt davon Richtung Körpermitte , soweit voneiander entfernt , wie nur möglich(d. h. so dicht an den Enden wie möglich).

Dort verjüngt sich der Körper auch am meisten , ergo hat man am wenigsten Platz , da die Ösen/Drahtachse ja auch noch da sind !

Also ,....... im deutschen Sprachgebrauch sind Jerkbaits sinkende oder schwimmende Köder , die durch mehr oder weniger scharfes "Rucken"(engl. "jerk") in eine attraktive Aktion versetzt werden .

Man unterscheidet zwischen "Glidern"(Gleitern) , sinkend und nur schwimmenden "Divern"(Tauchern) , sowie noch "Hybrids"(Mischungen zwischen beiden)

"Glider" schießen beim Rucken hin,-und her , seltener auch auf,-und ab oder alles zusammen , sie sinken mehr oder weniger schnell .

"Diver" sind eher längliche schwimmende Köder mit einer Tauchflache am Kopf und/oder einer kleinen nach vorne weisenden Lippe , manche haben am Heck auch eine verstellbare Flosse(z.B. der legendäre "Suick") , die den Köder beim Anziehen oder Anrucken abtauchen lassen .

Diese Köder brechen nicht zu den Seiten aus wie die "Glider" , sonder schießen einfach nach schräg unten , ...wenn die Schnur dann durchhängt , steigen sie auf , .....nach erneuten Rucken schießen sie wieder nach vorne/unten , so das sich von der Seite gesehen eine Art Sägezahn-Muster ergibt !

Diese Köder sind oft sehr leicht und steigen daher sehr schnell auf , man kann sie daher gut über Krautbetten führen , gehen dann aber kaum tiefer als 1,0 Meter , und das auch nur bei schnellem Schlagrythmus .

In USA gibt es spezielle Tuning-Sätze für solche(Holz)Köder , es wird im vorderen/mittleren Bereich am Bauch eine Mutter eingesetzt , in die man dann austauschbare Gewichte einschrauben kann . 
Auf diese Weise erhöht sich die Tauchtiefe der Köder etwas(da weniger Auftrieb) , aber ,.... noch wichtiger ,..... sie schweben länger im Gesichtsfeld der Räuber , da sie dann nur noch sehr langsam aufsteigen . Mehr wie max. 2,5 Meter Tauchtiefe ist aber auch bei noch so gut ausgetrimmten größeren "Divern" nicht drin .

Als "Hybriden" bezeichnet man schwimmende Jerks , die auf Zug abtauchen wie ein "Diver" , aber dabei auch die typischen "Zick-Zack"-Bewegungen eines "Gliders" vollführen !

Diese Bezeichnungen haben sich in Europa wohl durchgesetzt , .......in USA heißen unsere Jerkbaits "Glider" , unsere "Diver" heißen dort "Pullbaits" und zu amerikanischen Jerkbaits würden wir einfach "Wobbler" sagen , die dann allerdings NUR ruckend geführt werden !

Alles klar :q:q:q?

gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Hannes94 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soo meine neusten   ein paar sind nur umlackiert ^^


----------



## diemai (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

...........mit den Streifen , .....das hast du ja echt 'drauf , sehen gut aus !

@ Hannes94

Dieser in verschiedenen Grün-Tönen gesprenkelte Jerkbait(oder Oberflächenköder ????) gefällt mir sehr ,...... von der Farbgebung , aber auch von der Körperform her !  

Eigenkonstruktion oder nach Vorlage ??? Wenn Letzteres , woher ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei
für den Anfang schon mal sehr schöne Arbeiten!

@hannes
Schöne Köder hast du ja gebaut, vor allem das sehr sauber und regelmäßig geprägte Schuppenmuster gefällt mir sehr gut.
Mit was hast du es hergestellt?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Danke, jetzt ist's mir klar.


----------



## diemai (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Habe 'mal einige meiner "Diver" aufgenommen , ..........die beiden Oberen sind original "Suicks" (der ganz oben wurde vom Vorbesitzer bemalt und getunt , ........man achte auf die Lage des angebrachten Gewichtes) , die Teile sind aus sehr leichtem Holz gefertigt .

Die drei Stück unten sind von mir , gebaut nach einer Schablone aus'm Download-Bereich von http://www.luremaking.com , habe die aus Fichten, -bzw. Teakholz gebaut , sie haben auch ein Gewicht eingelassen , so das sie LEICHT kopflastig aufschwimmen .

Habe solche Köder in Längen zwischen 120 und 190 mm gebaut und schon einige Hechte darauf fangen können !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Mein Versuchskaninchen ist in Arbeit. Gerade habe ich das Blei an der tiefsten Stelle eingeklebt.

Hier noch ein Bild von einem kürzlich fertig gestellen Wobbler. Ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft, das Epoxid mal draufzubekommen. Bei dem schönen Wetter...

Ist en kleiner Weisfisch, der von nem Zander attackiert wurde:
(das ist mein erster mit Alu-Klebeband "gefoilter" Wobbler, 7cm lang!!!)

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/8830/50572181.jpg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adlerauge

Kander??? |kopfkrat:q|kopfkrat
Hast du ihn denn schon getestet? Ähh, den Wobb meine ich, nicht den Kander.


Ich habe auch noch einen gebaut. 14 cm ist er lang und erinnert etwas an einen Ukko, obwohl er nicht bewusst einem solchen nachempfunden ist.







Ich habe ihn nach hinten zu etwas breiter gemacht, um das Blei weiter nach hinten verschieben und die Wurfeigenschaften verbessern zu können. Ich war ja skeptisch, aber der Lauf ist der Hammer. Lebhaftes Wobbeln mit stabilen und gleichzeitig kräftigen Ausschlägen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Jaja, habe meinen Schreibfehler schon verbessert.

Deiner sieht aber auch toll aus!!! Wie immer halt...#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hast du ihn denn schon getestet? Ähh, den Wobb meine ich[...]



Na klar. Er flankt hektisch seitlich hin und her, etwa 4 cm in jede Richtung das sehr sehr hektisch und schnell. Nach oben und unten wobblelt er minimal. Also flanken:wobblen ist etwas im Verhältniss 90:10. Durch die steile Schaufelstellung war zu erwarten, dass er nicht all zu tief taucht. Im Test kam eine ungefähre Tauchtiefe bei langsamem Einholen von 5-10cm heraus und bei schnellerem Einholen etwa von 15-25cm heraus.

Mit dem Modell bin ich sehr zu frieden und werde noch mehr von dieser Sorte herstellen. Vielleicht auch mal mit flacherer Schaufel um etwas mehr in die Tiefe zu kommen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Na klar. Er flankt hektisch seitlich hin und her, etwa 4 cm in jede Richtung das sehr sehr hektisch und schnell. Nach oben und unten wobblelt er minimal. Also flanken:wobblen ist etwas im Verhältniss 90:10




Ähhh, andersrum, oder......???
|kopfkrat
Seitlich wobbelt er, nach oben und unten flankt er,................., glaube ich zumindest.....
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ähhh, andersrum, oder......???
> |kopfkrat
> Seitlich wobbelt er, nach oben und unten flankt er,................., glaube ich zumindest.....
> #h



Nein. Wobblen tut er nach oben und unten. Es heißt auch auch den Feind flankieren, also auf seine Seiten ausweichen. Also flanken = seitlichausbrechen.|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

hier mal ein Bild von dem  "Minni".

Das Blei habe ich zum Testen mal an der tiefsten Stelle eingesetzt.

Gleich bekommt er sein Aluklebebandgewand.

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/3781/24592835.jpg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nein. Wobblen tut er nach oben und unten. Es heißt auch auch den Feind flankieren, also auf seine Seiten ausweichen. Also flanken = seitlichausbrechen.|wavey:




Nöö..., ich bleibe bei meiner Sichtweise.
Der Gewinner bekommt,......, einen Rohling des anderen geschenkt???
:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nöö..., ich bleibe bei meiner Sichtweise.
> Der Gewinner bekommt,......, einen Rohling des anderen geschenkt???
> :m



Anversich keine Schlechte Idee. Aber ich habe gerade keinen Rohling fertig, den ich hergeben könnte und die Portokosten...|kopfkrat
Aber kannst von dir gerne schon mal einen an mich schicken. Du hast ehh verloren.


----------



## diemai (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Bin schon 'mal gespannt , wie dein Mini-Jerk laufen wird !

                               Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ dimai
der grün gesprenkelte  ist ein topwaterjerkbait  11cm klein und ca35gr schwer .
Sehr schöne Diver  ich werde mir demnächst auch mal einen bauen . könntest du mir eine Schablone schicken?

@kohlmaise
das schuppenmuster ist von einem netz einer alten badehose ich kann ja mal ein bild davon reinstellen , wie machst du eig. dises saubere streifenmuster ??? das sieht echt gut aus


----------



## diemai (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Danke für die Info !

Hier ist der Download direkt :

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/downloads/crankbaitcarvingpatterns.pdf

......mußt die Maße allerdings umrechnen , 1 Zoll (1") gleich 2,54 cm !


Viel Spaß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> wie machst du eig. dises saubere streifenmuster ??? das sieht echt gut aus




Per Schablone und nur kurz draufsprühen.


----------



## don rhabano (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adlerauge  Wie groß ist der "Mini-Jerk"? ...leider ist mein letzter( 2,5cm) vorm Fototermin in die Versenkung gegangen lief echt geil.

Wenn ich nicht morgen schon wieder wegfahren und meine Werkstatt nicht grade gefließt werden würde, würde ich mal gerne irgendeine Aktion starten ,damit hier wieder die Post abgeht .

Z.B.: Wer den schrillsten oder ausgefallensten Wobbler baut...

Einziges Problem ist ,dass die Laufeigenschaften nicht verglichen werden können, es sei denn einer würde alle testen und bewerten.


Was meint ihr? Ideen? Wer wäre dabei?

Don


----------



## weberei (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

soo und jetzt wars das, erstmal neues Holz (Buche) besorgen (btw: woher bekommt ihr das? Alles von so alten Schneidebrettern oder ausm Baumarkt als Platten? Im Bahaus gibt Buchen Leimholz, geht das auch oder ist das zu anfällig? Kann man sonst durchgehendes Buchenholz bestellen?)

also, die letzten Jerks sind fertig!
Mischmasch, irgendetwas:





redhead





Barschdesign





etwas verunglückter Firetiger (nächstes Mal werde ich warhrscheinloich nass in nass arbeiten dür bessere Übergänge...)





alle





als Bayernfan konnte ich mir das nicht verkneifen :l |rotwerden :vik:
da rot und weiß schon die Bayernfarben sind....











Liebe Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> @Adlerauge  Wie groß ist der "Mini-Jerk"?



5cm. "Gefoilt" ist er schon, über's Wochende bekommt er ne Fire-Tiger Bemalung, oder vllt auch was anderes...#h

@weberei: Du legst aber los!!!


----------



## diemai (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Von Leimholz würde ich dir abraten , hab's zwar noch nie verwendet , aber ich traue dem nicht !

Ich habe Buchenholz immer vom Sperrmüll geholt , als es den bei uns noch gab(jetzt wird nur noch auf Verabredung abgeholt) ,.... sogar die modernen Spanplattenmöbel haben Verstärkungen aus Buchen-Latten drin(Betten, Sofa's) , alte Möbel sowieso(Tisch ,-und Stuhlbeine , Jahrzehnte alt , ......top zum Drechseln von runden Jerks) .

Ansonsten gehe ich häufig auf Flohmärkte , da findet man relativ oft alte Küchenbretter aus Teak für wenig Geld ,....... die dürfen nur nicht oft benutzt worden sein , da sie sonst zu fettig sind , manchmal sind sie auch ziemlich verzogen ! 

Vielleicht fragst du mal auf'm örtlichen Recyclinghof nach Holzabfällen , da landen die ganzen kaputten alten Möbel nämlich , .......vielleicht hast du ja Glück(Werkzeug und Säge zum Zerlegen mitführen) ???

Im Baumarkt ist mir Buchenholz zu teuer , mit Glück kann man manchmal aber auch Reststücke billig bekommen .

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


PS : du bist ja tierisch produktiv , .....hoffentlich laufen die alle !

        Und was machst du , wenn die Hechte nich' so auf'n 1. FC Bayern    
        München steh'n ?????


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

weil ich gerade Buchenholz lese.
Ich glaube mal gelernt zu haben das Wasser/Feuchtigkeit sehr schlecht ist für Buchenholz. Sind eure Wobbler nach der Endbehandlung den wirklich zu 100% wasserdicht, und werden Beschädigungen im Lack gleich repariert?

MfG Algon


----------



## weberei (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

ok, werde mich malö auf den Recyclinghöfen in der Gegend umsehen.

Hm wenn sie nicht beißen .... :c SIE MÜSSEN  :vik: Bayern ist einfach gut, da lassen sie sich leicht verleiten :k  Spaß, wird schon werden 

@algon: Ja, ich denke wenn man alle Schritte ordentlich macht und am Ende 2,3 Schichten Epoxy drüber macht, wird dem Buchenholz nix passieren. Denke da kommen dann durch die Epoxyschicht auch keine Macken rein. So habe ich es oft gelesen hier...


----------



## diemai (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Algon

Kann schon sein , das das so empfindlich ist , hatte aber noch nie Probleme mit Buche ,...... eher früher 'mal mit Fichte/Kiefer , ........und mit Teak(Steakbretter) sowieso nicht !

Ich imprägniere meine Rohlinge noch mit flüssigem Holzschutzmittel(ob das 'was bringt ?????#c#c) , Abachi-Wobbler behandele ich mit der Leinölmethode .

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich immer ein Fläschchen klaren Nagellack dabei , so kann ich Lackschäden sofort ausbessern .

@ weberei

........gut , das ich nix mit Fußball im Sinn hab' !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@dimai
Buchenholz quirlt zimlich schnell auf im Wasser , als professionlle Köderbauer müssten wir wissen das es durch das Epoxy vollkommen Wasserdicht ist 
Zu dem Holzschutz? Was soll der denn bewirken??? Hat der so eine wirkung wie eine Leinöl/terpentin Mischung ??
Ich verwende in letzter Zeit immer eine leinölmischung für meine Köder.
Als Holz verwende ich in letzter Zeit meist Apfel, Birke, Red-Pine und Buche.


----------



## diemai (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Das Zeug ist für Bretter , Zaunpfähle , usw. , .......da steht 'drauf "gegen Blaufäule und Eindringen von Wasser" , ......hab' mir gedacht , "schaden kann es nicht" , nachdem ich mit der Leinölmethode Probleme bei anderen Holzsorten als Abachi hatte !

Skandinavische Wobblerbauer versiegeln und härten ihre(Balsa)Rohlinge mit einem Dip , in dem spezielle Kunststoff-Pellets in einem starken Lösungsmittel aufgelöst werden .
Diese Flüssigkeit dringt in's Holz mehrere Millimeter tief ein , das Lösungsmittel verdunstet dann und der Kunststoff verhärtet sich dann wieder in den Poren des Holzes .

Soll aber ziehmlich stinkig sein ???

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Skandinavische Wobblerbauer versiegeln und härten ihre(Balsa)Rohlinge mit einem Dip , in dem spezielle Kunststoff-Pellets in einem starken Lösungsmittel aufgelöst werden .
> Diese Flüssigkeit dringt in's Holz mehrere Millimeter tief ein , das Lösungsmittel verdunstet dann und der Kunststoff verhärtet sich dann wieder in den Poren des Holzes .
> 
> Soll aber ziehmlich stinkig sein ???



Von diesem Zeugs habe ich noch nie was gehört. Hört sich sehr nach ne Chemie-Keule an. Ob das auf Dauer so gesund für die feine Nase eines Anglers ist...|kopfkrat


----------



## Tobi94 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab auf den Bildern gesehe, dass ihr Schrauböden verwendet.
Halten die?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hab auf den Bildern gesehe, dass ihr Schrauböden verwendet.
> Halten die?




Wenn du nicht gerade Balsa verwendest und die Ösen sauber einklebst: Null Problemo!


@Adlerauge: schau mal,....|sagnix
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162891


----------



## diemai (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

......es bleibt ja nur das Plastik im Holz zurück , nicht das Lösungsmittel !

http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/classified-ads/14010-propionate-wood-sealer.html

Hab' irgendwo gelesen , das das auch mit Plastikbechern oder Styropor gehen würde , .....kommt halt nur auf's Lösungsmittel 'drauf an , ......ich hab' gelesen , das das mit Aceton gemacht wird(mit den Pellets) , für Plastikbecher sollte man aber noch was stärkeres verwenden ;+;+#c#c???????

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Leute,
 vorhinn ging ich einen Jerk testen.... und sihe da 2 kleine Hecht´lis gingen drauf :g bei nur 5 würfen . |supergri scheint echt ein guter Köder zu sein  er ist ca. 10cm klein und schwimmend., aus Apfelholz, und flankt hervorragend von links nach rechts. 

Von dem Kunststoffzeugs habe ich auch schon einmal gehört, und es auch probiert . Es Stinkt wirklich sehr xD  ich habe Styropor und sonstiges Plastikzeugs  in Nitroverdünnung aufgelöst und die Köder einen Tag drinn ligen lassen, aber vom Ergebniss habe ich mir etwas mehr versprochen .... #c


----------



## diemai (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Glückwunsch zu den beiden Halbstarken und zu dem Erfolgsköder:vik: ! 

Auf das sie größer werden mögen !

Inwiefern hast du dir mehr davon versprochen;+ ?

Ich habe gelesen , das die Köder mehrmals darin gedippt werden und zwischendurch getrocknet , .....am Besten zuerst(bis Sättigung ???) in einer etwas dünnerflüssigeren Lösung zwecks besserer Penetration und danach noch einige Male in einer Dickeren zwecks einer härteren Oberfläche , die sich ggfs . zum Grundieren noch 'mal fein schleifen lässt ?

Aber wie gesagt , ....ich selbst hab's noch nicht probiert .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai
Also bei mir war die Oberfläche der Köder nach dem behandeln zimlich Gummiartig ... und als ich sie lackiert habe wurde die Farbe nicht richtig trocken , und sie verlief! . Vieleicht habe ich auch den falschen Kunststoff genommen   ...

Ich habe Heute von meinem Vater Speziallack bekommen (eig. zum versigeln von Fußböden gedacht ) womit ich heute schon einen Rohling Behandelt habe. Der Lack ist fast wie Epoxyd  sehr dünnflüssig, klar, extrem schlag & kratzfest usw. 
er härtet unter Sauerstoff sehr schnell aus (ca. 30 min bei disen temperaturen)  ich weiß bloß nicht wie er auf längere Zeit im Wasser reagiert.
Damit werde ich jetzt ersteinmal Experimentiren 
ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## diemai (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Hannes94

Das mit den Bemalungs-Problemen lag 100%ig daran , das du den Köder für 24 Std. "eingelegt" und nicht gedippt hast !

Das Lösungsmittel war noch nicht vollkommen ausgegast !

Hatte das auch 'mal mit meinem Holzschutzmittel , habe die Rohlinge auch 3 Tage lang wie bei der Leinsamenölmethode gebadet , danach war auch ers'ma Essig mit anmalen !!!!!

An deinen Plastiksorten lag's bestimmt nicht !


Wäre nett , wenn du 'mal den Namen und Hersteller deines neuen Betonlackes durchgeben könntest , ich habe sowas bis jetzt immer erfolglos in Baumärkten gesucht, .....da gab's immer nur Farbigen aber keinen Transparenten .

Solche Lacke werden von finnischen Wobblerbauern viel verwendet , ich selber besitze einige Jerks eines finnischen Freundes und kann bestätigen , das der Abschlußlack extrem hart und fest ist !

Der Betonlack wird zu einem Dip verdünnt(Konsistenz lt.meinem Freund wie Pisse !) , man bewahrt den Dip in einem Weckglas auf und legt ein Stück einer Plastiktüte zwischen Deckel und Glas , ....zum Abdichten und damit beide Teile nicht vom Lack verklebt werden . 

Gedippt wird ca. 6-12 mal ,....... immer wieder , wenn die vorherige Schicht schon leicht angezogen hat , aber noch nicht ganz durchgetrocknet ist , ..........auf diese Weise verbinden sich die einzelnen Schichten gut .

So habe ich meinen Freund zumindestens verstanden , ....sein Englisch ist nicht das Beste ,......und ich verstehe kein Finnisch !

Auf http://www.KoederDesign.de existiert irgendwo ein Thread zu demThema !

Hier noch zwei Links zu Videos , die einen finnischen Wobblerschnitzer bei der Arbeit zeigen , .......in Teil zwei wird auch gedippt !

1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ&feature=related

2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=related

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## stefano89 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also die letzten 2 Vids kannte ich bereits, sehe sie mir aber immer wieder gerne an. Der Typ ist der Hammer, super ruhige Arbeit und Top-Ergebnis binnen kürzester Zeit!


----------



## diemai (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ stefano89

Mein finnischer Freund hatte mir geschrieben , das der da im Video einer der bekanntesten Wobblerschnitzer in Finland ist , ........ich glaube , das ich auch einen seiner Köder habe , da ich im Video in seinem Trockengestell genauso einen gesehen habe , .........und ich habe viele Köder mit finnischen Schnitzern getauscht !

                         Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Und nochmal einer von mir....
#h

15 cm und aus Lindenholz.





einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler hat er aber :c:....

Leider war er vor Beginn des Malens / Epoxierens knapp schwimmend, nun ist er knapp sinkend geworden. Im Zuge dessen veränderten sich auch die Laufeigenschaften, so dass ich die Schaufel noch leicht nach unten biegen musste. Mit einem Feuerzeug kein Problem, aber es war eine Sekunde zu lange an. Nun befinden sich am rechten Rand der Schaufel einige wenige Blasen. 

Zum Glück nur wenige, so dass ich es wirklich nur als reinen Schönheitsfehler durchgehen lasse. Und das mit dem Sinken: Nun, ich denke, es werden sich Situationen ergeben, dass genau dieser Wobbler der richtige ist.
#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Links zu Videos , die einen finnischen Wobblerschnitzer bei der Arbeit zeigen , .......in Teil zwei wird auch gedippt !
> 
> 1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ&feature=related
> 
> 2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=related



Hey,

die auf die beiden Videos bin ich schon mal gestoßen. Die Art und Weise, wie der Mann seine Wobbler baut, gefällt mir wirklich. Immer wenn ich mal keine Lust auf's Wobblerbauen habe, dann schaue ich mir diese beiden Videos an und bekomme sofort wieder einen Motivationsschub.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Diese "Tauchlack-Technik" gefällt mir besonders. Man bekommt wirklich ne tolle Farboberfläche hin. 

Aber weiß jemand von Euch, was das erste für ne Haftgrundierung (?) war, in die er den Wobbler vor dem weißen Lack getaucht hat? 

Und muss so ein Tauchlack ein spezieller Lack sein, oder kann man da jeden x-beliebigen Lack nehmen?


----------



## tchuppa (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nja nachdem Video kommt wirklich so langsam die Lust..

Nochmal 50 Seiten durchlesen und eventuell das Buch besteöllen und dann gehts los


----------



## diemai (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

.....ich denke , das das so ein Kunststoff-Zeugs ist , um das Balsaholz zu imprägnieren und zu härten !

Aber ich habe für diesen Zweck auch schon 'mal 2K Lack benutzt ,...... ich denke , das Spannlack auch 'n Versuch wert ist(verdünnt dippen , damit das Balsa sich vollsaugen kann) .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> .....ich denke , das das so ein Kunststoff-Zeugs ist , um das Balsaholz zu imprägnieren und zu härten !
> 
> Aber ich habe für diesen Zweck auch schon 'mal 2K Lack benutzt ,...... ich denke , das Spannlack auch 'n Versuch wert ist(verdünnt dippen , damit das Balsa sich vollsaugen kann) .



Hey,

Okay. Das könnte sein. Mal sehen ob ich heraus bekomme, was das für ein Zeugs ist. 

Zu dem "Tauchlack": Meinst du da kann man auch normalen Lack dafür benutzen, oder muss das en spezieller Tauchlack sein? (Mit so Tauchlackverfahren habe ich bis jetzt noch gar keine Erfahrung. Das habe ich noch nie gemacht. Ich würd's aber gerne mal ausprobieren.)


----------



## diemai (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Ich denke , man kann da einige Lacke für nehmem , sie müssen am Ende nur richtig hart werden , um das Balsaholz zu stabilisieren .

Zwecks gutem Eindringen müssen sie aber mit geeigneten Mitteln(z.B. Spannlack benötigt eine spezielle Verdünnung)verdünnt werden .

In USA gibt es sogar speziellen "Wood Hardener"(Holzhärter) , habe ich hierzulande aber noch nichts von gehört ,..... habe ich auf www.tackleunderground.com von gelesen .

                       Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Jop. Aber ich meinte den weißen Grundierlack, in den er den Wobbler nach diesem härtenden Zeugs eingetaucht hat. Meinst du, da braucht man einen bestimmten Tauchlack oder könnte man da herkömmlichen weißen Lack nehmen?

Was mir auch ein bisschen merkwürdig vorkommt: Wenn man diesen härtenden Lack benutzt, sollte er ja ausdunsten können, damit der Wobbler nicht durchnässt von dem Zeugs bleibt. Aber der taucht den Wobbler in das Zeugs und 3 sek. danach geht er damit gleich in das weiße Farbbad. Somit ist ja ne Schicht weiße Farbe direkt über dem härtenden Lack und die trocknet ja sehr schnell. Somit kann die Flüssigkeit von dem härtenden Lack ja gar nicht mehr ausdunsten. Ob das vielleicht so gewollt ist?#c


----------



## diemai (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

........keine Ahnung , ...........vieleicht ist das erste Bad ja so'ne Art "Flussmittel" für die Grundierung ?

Plausibel ist mir das auch nicht ganz #c#c ?

                                 Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Leute, 

es sieht gut aus. Ich habe Neuigkeiten. Seit gestern zerbreche ich mir den Kopf über dieses Video von dem finnischen Wobblerbauer auf YouTube.
Mir lies es keine Ruhe und ich war stundenlang auf der Suche im Internet nach geeigneten Lacken/Stoffen für diese Methode. - Leider nichts gefunden. Dann habe ich beschlossen, mal in unserer Bastelwerkstatt nach irgendwelchen Lacken zu suchen. Da habe ich meinen Werkschrank aufgemacht und ein Glas mit einer hellbrauben/leicht durchsichtigen Flüssigkeit gefunden.
Da erinnerte ich mich an meine Leinöl/Terpentinverdünnung-Mischng. Das ist ne Imprägniermischung die wir hier im Thema auch schon mal diskutiert haben. Das müsste im Winter gewesen sein. Wenn ich die Seiten mal finde, werde ich sie euch zeigen.

Hier ein Bild von dem Glas. (Das Linke ist es):

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6179/72145784.png

Daneben habe ich noch eine Holzimprägnierung gefunden, die wir letztes Jahr zum imprägnieren eines Gartenhäuschens genommen haben. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie auch geeignet ist, aber ich habe sie auf dem Bild halt mal daneben gestellt.

Da ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin...ich habe doch das tolle Buch von Hans Nordin: "Wobbler Topmodelle im Eigenbau". Na klar, da ist ja ein riesen Kapitel über den Schutz des Wobblers drin.

Ich muss jetzt ein bisschen vorsichtig sein, dass ich keine Inhalte aus dem Buch hier wörlich widergebe und mich strafbar, aber ich fasse es mal in _eigenen Worten _zusammen.

Die Leinölmethode:
-gekochtes(habe ich noch nie selber gekoch) Leinöl 1:1 mit Terpentin mischen.
-in Glas geben mit Deckel
-Wobbler drin baden. Er empfiehlt keine feste Zeit, aber fast eine Woche zum "abhängen" und ausdunsten.

Härten der äußeren Holzschicht:
-gut fließende fest aushärtende Lackfarbe
-oder spezial Industrielack (imprägnierend)
-evtl. etwas verdünnen
-so oft auftragen, bis der Wobbler keine Farbe mehr aufnimmt.

Die beiden Methoden wären es sicher mal wert, sie auszuprobioeren!


Mein Tipp: Die Leinölmethode zu erst anwenden und dann die zweite Methode hintenher. Jedoch nicht so intensiv. Eine Kombination wäre super, denn man hätte durch die erste Methode den Schutz und durch die zweite Methode auch noch mal einen weiteren Schutz und wenn man weiße Farbe benutzt, dann gleich noch die Grundierung. - So werde ich es machen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass es eigentlich nur zwei sinnvolle Ansätze der Vorbehandlung des Holzes gibt. Entweder die Leinölmethode oder eben ein Verzicht auf die Vorbehandlung. 

Sollte es einem Räuber tatsächlich gelingen, durch einen 1 - 2 mm dicken Epoxidpanzer zu beißen, so dürfte es auch egal sein, ob da drunter nochmals mit 2 Schichten Klarlack, irgendeiner Lasur, verdünntem Plastik oder sonst noch etwas vorlackiert wurde. Wenn das Holz naß wird, wird der Wobb irgendwann kaputt gehen - außer er ist mit der Einlegemethode vorbehandelt. Ich mag diese aber mittlerweile nicht mehr so sehr, erstens nervt mich die Warterei und zum anderen gewinnen die Rohlinge nicht unbedeutend an Eigenschwere, was zu größeren Schwierigkeiten beim Erreichen einer guten Aktion führen kann.

Außerdem nehme ich einfach mal an, dass kaum ein Hecht den Epoxypanzer knacken wird. Deswegen kann ich auf eine Vorbehandlung des Holzes gut verzichten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Ja das ist was dran. Aber ausprobieren will ich diese Methode doch mal.

Ich habe mir das Video von dem finnischen Wobblerbauer nochmal genauer angeschaut. Das erste, in das er seinen Wobbler getaucht hat, war ja "thinner". Wird ja im Video eingeblendet. Also ganz normale Verdünnung. Das zweite müsste ganz normaler Lack sein. Evtl. leicht verdünnt. Aber dass er 3 Sekunden nach der Verdünnung gleich in den Lack geht, fährt mir immer noch ein bisschen gegen den Strich. Das Zeugs sollte doch ausdünsten können und trocknen. Denn wenn der Lack erst mal drüber ist und das ein paar Schichten, hat die Flüssigkeit ja keine Möglichkeit mehr aus dem Wobbler zu entweichen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

komme gerade aus meinem Zimmer. Ich habe jetzt 2 Versuche parallel laufen:

1) Einen Balsaholzkörper in gekochtes Leinöl/Terpentinmischung 1:1 etwa 10 Sekunden untertauchen und dann en paar Stunden abhängen. Der wird warschienlich bis morgen hängen, da ich heute Abend eher nicht mehr dazu komme. Danach wird wie in 2) weitergemacht

2) Einen weiteren, gleichgroßen Balsaholzkörper ohne die Leinöl/Terpentinmethode direkt in weiße, leicht verdünnte Acrylfarbe getaucht und abtropfen lassen. Danach auch zum Abhängen. Das werde ich alle paar Stunden widerholen bis ich ne schöne Oberfläche hinbekomme.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie viel der eine mit der Leinöl/Terpentinmethode schwerer wird, als der ohne.

Als dritten Versuch werde ich auch mal direkt von Leinöl/Terpentin in den Lack gehen, so wie der finnische Wobblerbauer aus dem Video.

Bin echt mal gespannt.#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie viel der eine mit der Leinöl/Terpentinmethode schwerer wird, als der ohne.




So wird wahrscheinlich der in Farbe gedippte schwerer. So richtig schwer wird der in Leinöl eingelegte wohl nur, wenn er, wie bei Nordin beschrieben, mehrere Tage im Bad liegt und sich richtig vollsaugen kann.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So wird wahrscheinlich der in Farbe gedippte schwerer. So richtig schwer wird der in Leinöl eingelegte wohl nur, wenn er, wie bei Nordin beschrieben, mehrere Tage im Bad liegt und sich richtig vollsaugen kann.



Ich meinte, dass ich den in Leinöl gedippte nachher auch noch in Farbe dippe, sodass der einzigste Unterschied der ist, dass beim Anderen das Leinöl weggelassen wurde.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Zur Zeit bin ich echt produktiv...
:m

Der erste Versuch eines Jerks:




Ich hab ihn nur mit ein paar Schichten Klarlack besprüht, da er schon beim Ausbleien nur knapp schwamm. Allerdings war seine Lage im Wasser absolut horizontal, so dass ich nichts mehr ändern wollte.

Gestern habe ich ihn dann mal zu Testzwecken ans Wasser ausgeführt. Zunächst skeptisch ob dem schaufellosen Teil war ich dann sehr angenehm überrascht. Schon beim langsamen und gleichmäßigen Einkurbeln zeigt er ein langsames und gemächliches Flanken knapp unter der Oberfläche. 

Erste zaghafte Rucke (noch nie wirklich gejerkt) ließen ihn wie verrückt zappeln. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt, warum man dabei wirklich eine Spinnstange braucht. 

Die Aktion gefällt mir aber sogar noch besser, wenn auf das Rucken an der Rute verzichtet wird und ihm nur Bewegung über das Kurbelspiel eingehaucht wird. 

Leider ist er kaum gegen Wassereinbruch geschützt, so dass der erste Hecht (und die beißen bei uns momentan sehr gut) auch sein letzter sein sollte. Aber was solls, ich glaube, ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen und neben dem ein oder anderen größeren Schleppwobbler werden hier demnächst wohl auch ein paar Jerks zu sehen sein.


----------



## weberei (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sieht gut aus! 

Woher hast du die Form? Kannst du bitte den Loink dazu schicken?

Wie lang ist der und welches Holz hast du verwendet?

Möchte auch mal ein Paar kleinere Jerkbaits basteln  (deiner erscheint, als wäre er nicht wirklich sehr groß, also so um 7-10 cm)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> sieht gut aus!
> 
> Woher hast du die Form? Kannst du bitte den Loink dazu schicken?
> 
> ...




Den Link kann ich dir nicht schicken. Ich habe irgendein Bild aus dem Net genommen, keine Ahnung wie und wo.

Er ist 12 cm lang und aus Fichte. Blei steckt in 3 Bohrlöchern.

Am besten, du nimmst mein Foto gleich als Schablone, ist ja ziemlich genau die Seitenansicht.


----------



## weberei (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

naja ok, 12 cm sind doch etwas groß, sah für mich kleiner aus #c

Mal sehen ob ich den dann baue. 

Danke trotzdem!!!   |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

hier habe ich für Euch das Resultat von meinem "Minni-Jerk-Programm". Der ist schwimmend und es schaut etwa 3mm vom Rücken heraus. Ich habe ihn in einem Regenbecken mit einer 2m langen Angelschnur getestet und durch zupfen links und rechts ne schöne Oberflächenaktion bekommen. Ich habe zwar noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Jerks, aber ich glaube, dass der Jerk so läuft, wie er laufen soll. Ist halt en schwimmender Oberflächenköder. Aber das wollte ich auch, gerade wenn ich mal an nem Fluss auf Barsche oder Forellen fischen werde.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/6026/86180224.jpg


----------



## diemai (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

.........ich würd' 'mal sagen .........SPITZE !

                               Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> .........ich würd' 'mal sagen .........SPITZE !



Wirklich? - Danke!

Ich glaube von diesem Modell werde ich noch ein paar bauen...|stolz:


----------



## diemai (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Üblicherweise sitzt bei solchen Oberflächenködern(Stickbaits) das Ballast-Gewicht im hinteren Teil , so das er leicht schwanzlastig aufschwimmt(dein Modell verträgt wohl nur ein kleines , recht unwirksames Gewicht hinten , da er so spitz zuläuft und hinten wenig Auftrieb hat , er würde sonst aufschwimmen wie eine Pose !) . 

Wenn der Jerk nun angeruckt(beschleunigt) wird , hat dieses Gewicht durch sein größeres spezifisches Gewicht das Bestreben , den leichteren Körper , der ja auch noch durch das Wasser abgebremst wird , nach vorne zu drücken .

Da der Körper nun ja über kein Leitwerk ähnlich eines Flugzeuges oder U-Bootes verfügt , brich er zur Seite aus , ...........beim nächsten Ruck schwimmt er dann zur anderen Seite , da er sich nun ja etwas von der geraden Zugrichtung der Schnur entfernt hat .

In Ami-Land sagt man dazu "Walk-The-Dog"(....den Hund ausführen) .

Da du dein Gewicht aber Höhe Schnuröse hast(wenn ich micht recht entsinne) , kommt das seitliche Ausbrechen wohl alleine durch die "Bremswirkung" des Vorderendes und des gekrümmten Kinnes zustande , ......in dem Moment , wo sich beim Rucken der Köder kurz auf die Seite legt , wirkt das Kinn dann wie ein Ruder und lässt das Teil zur Seite gleiten .

Mit einfachen , Zigarren-förmigen Stickbaits Modell "Heddon Zara Spook" würde das nicht so gut funktionieren , sie würden mit einem Gewicht mittig oder vorne nur mehr oder weniger geradeaus schießen .

Hier 'mal einige dieser einfachen , aber extrem fängigen(auf Hecht) "Spooks" , natürlich Eigenbauten !

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adlerauge

Sehr schöner Wobbler! Gefällt mir sowohl von der Form als auch von der Farbgebung außerordentlich gut!
#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Danke für die tolle Erklärung. Jetzt ist einiges klarer.

Mein Gewicht ist genau zwischen dem Draht der ersten Hakenöse angebracht, so ziehmlich ganz unten. Folglich leicht unterhalb der Schnuröse.

@Kohlmeise: Danke für das Lob. Um nochmal die Farbgebung anzusprechen: Er ist mit Aluklebeband bestückt und mit Acrylfarben und Pinsel bemalt...ähh bemalt kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen, bis auf die schwarzen Streifen...eher gestoppelt...zumindest was grün, gelb und rot angeht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mahlzeit!

Beim ersten Dippen zieht der Verdünner sehr schnell ins Holz hinein. Dort soll er auch erstmal bleiben und darum direkt im Anschluss der 2. Dipp. Das es sich hier um Lack handelt glaub ich nicht. Es wird bestimmt der oft erwähnte Kunststoffdipp sein. Dieser ist ja dickflüssiger und kann so ohne weiteres nicht ins Holz eindringen. Erfolgt nun der Kunstoff-Dipp direkt im Anschluss an den ersten, so bildet er eine dichte Haut über der Verdünner-Schicht. Die Verdünner-Schicht bzw ihre Lösungsmittel haben aber das bestreben sich zu verflüchtigen. Das machen sie nun durch die Kunstoffschicht. In diesem Verlauf entsteht im Wobbler ein negativer Überdruck. Dieses Vakuum zieht nun (solange es keine Luft ansaugen kann) den Kunstoff-Dipp ins Holz.

Zumindest kann ich mir es nur so erklären. Irgendwelche Lacke sind dies bestimmt nicht. So dass war es auch von mir, nun bin ich wieder stiller Teilhaber und verabschiede mich wieder in den Hintergrund. Schreibt und berichtet weiter. Es sind viele tolle Teile dabei! 

MfG Bulettenbär, Nordmann


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bulettenbär: bezieht sich das jetzt auf den finnischen Wobblerbauer?


______________________________________________________
Ich habe vorhin mal probiert, zu erst in das Leinöl/Terpentinbad zu gehen und dann gleich in den Tauchlack. Das Endete in einem Misserfolg. War mir fast klar, dass das nicht funktioniert, aber probieren wollte ich es dennoch. Der weiße Acryllack ist auf dem Verdünner geradezu verloffen und hat nicht gehaftet. -> Ist irgendwie auch logisch.


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adlerauge

Ja. Ich weiss es natürlich nicht definitiv, da ich selber nur Epoxy nehme. Habe aber viel drüber gelesen und folglich diese Gedanken bekommen. 

Es besteht dazu auch ein Fred auf koederdesign. Aber dies hattte diemai schonmal erwähnt. Wäre vielleicht interessant dort zu schauen. Es gibt dort auf jeden Fall welche die Kunstoff (Becher oder ähnliches) in Verdünnung auflösen und damit ihre Wobbler versiegeln.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Bulettenbär: Danke! Da werd' ich mal nachschauen


----------



## diemai (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich benutze die Leinölmethode nur noch bei Abachiholz(zu Balsa kann ich keine Aussage machen) .

Lindenholz(sowieso schon recht schwer)verliert zuviel Auftrieb , Fichte/Kiefer ist mir gerissen und sowieso viel zu harz-haltig(Reaktionen mit der Mixtur) .

Außerdem habe ich bei vielen meiner Köder feststellen müssen , das nach ca. 6 bis 18 Monaten das Leinöl "ausschwitzten" kann , daher helle Farben vergilben , ungünstigerweise sich sogar der Abschlußlack ablöst:r !

Dieses war aber nur der Fall bei Ködern , bei denen ich Kunstharz-haltige Klarlacke oder Grundierungen DIREKT auf das behandelte Holz aufgebracht habe(aber komischerweise nicht bei Allen ;+!!!) , ........bin später zu Acryl-Klarlack und Acryl-Grundierung übergegangen , jetzt scheint das Problem nicht mehr auzutreten .

Man konnte den Unterschied zwischen vergilbtem und originalem Farbton deutlich an Stellen sehen , wo z.B. eine mit Epoxykleber verschlossene Gewichtsbohrung war , oder auch meine mit Acrylklarlack geschützte Signatur(Filzstift wird manchmal vom Abschlußlack verschmiert) , ..........diese Stellen blieben aber immer im Originalton erhalten !!!!!

Auf diese Acrylfarben direkt auf dem Holz streiche ich zwar immer noch Kunstharzfarben(Spray und Modellbaufarben) , aber durch die Acryl-Zwischenschicht scheint keine Reaktion mehr stattzufinden .

Ich denke , alle Farben und Lacke in Acryl zu wählen(außer natürlich dem Epoxy-Abschlußlack) , bedeutet am wenigsten Probleme !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich denke , alle Farben und Lacke in Acryl zu wählen(außer natürlich dem Epoxy-Abschlußlack) , bedeutet am wenigsten Probleme !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Sehe ich auch so. 
Wobei mir auch in den Acryl-Sprühlacken Treibmittel enthalten zu sein scheinen, die zumindest mit dem Epoxy reagieren. 

Keinerlei Probleme hatte ich bisher mit Acryl-Farben zum Pinseln. Allerdings bin ich zunehmend fauler geworden und weiche immer häufiger auf Sprühfarben aus, wie ich gestehen muss.
|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Ich habe wohl fast alle Modellbaufarben von Humbrol/Revell und noch diverse Sprühlacke(Kunstharz) .

Mein ganzes System auf Acryl pur umzustellen , würde mich zuviel Kohle kosten ,...... male auch jetzt öfter mit den Modelbaufarben , da das Spray auch recht teuer ist !

Also muß ich wohl auch in Zukunft Acryl-Schutzschichten aufmalen, ..................mit dem flüssigen Holzschutzmittel , was ich bei anderen Holzsorten benutze , treten glücklicherweise keine solchen Probleme auf !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai 
gute Erklärung #6

Also ich finde Spooks von der Herstellung langweilig ,da kann man 90% des Besenstils eben noch belassen...

Aber fische auch selbst welche ; Habe auf ner Messe mal die Jungs von topwater productions kennengelernt ,die ham auch paar Laufvideos auf youtube.

Don


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, noch ein neuer, der letzte fürs erste...
|rolleyes







9 cm lang und aus Abachi, hoffentlich ist er der Zanderkiller, als der er geplant ist.


----------



## weberei (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe vorerst doch noch Fichte genutzt und einfach mal aus einer, mit der Stichsäge vorgesägten Form, ein Freestyle Jerk geschnitzt (in Wirklichkeit sind es 2 und es werden noch 5 folgen).

Die neuen sollen klein werden (maximal 10cm), das ist die einzige Vorgabe, sonst wird alles erst während des Feilens und Schnitzens entschieden und geplant.

Das sind die bisherigen Rohlinge:







Über die spätere Farbgebung habe ich mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht, ich habe zwar einen Plan, welche "Muster" ich mal verwenden möchte, aber welche Farbe diese beiden bekommen, entscheide ich später.

Liebe Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Sehr schöner Wobbler! Wenn er so läuft, wie er aussieht - Spitze!

@weberei: Schöne Rohlinge! Geh bei dem Unteren nochmal mit nem Schmirgelpapier in der Kopfregion drüber. Da sind noch einige Unebenheiten. Aber die Form gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## weberei (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi,

danke, jetzt sehe ich es auch!

Werde es nochmal bearbeiten.

#h


Diese Fransen oder Fasern sind aber egal, die werden vom Lack geglättet oder überdeckt. Solche Löcher oder Kerben sollten natürlich nicht sein #q


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@zu den Acrylfarben

es gibt wie gesagt verschiedene Acryl-Farben. Welche die mit Wasser verdünnt werden (z.B. Valejo GameColor oder Schmincke) und welche die mit Lösungsmitteln verdünnt werden. Als ich das erste mal mit nitroverdünnten Acryllacken (ich glaube die Waren von MIPA) experimentiert habe, ging dies in die Hose da sich unter der Epoxyschicht Blasen und hässliche Stellen bildeten. Ich meine auch die Trockenzeit vor dem Epoxieren mal auf 4 Tage erhöht zu haben, jedoch waren anschließend immer noch hässliche Verdunstungen des Verdünners unter der Epoxyschicht.
Nun hab ich mit Spray-Dosen hantiert. Lösungsmittelhaltiger Acryllack von SparVar in Fluo-Farben. Vom Preis her sensationell günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Arten. Spraydosen mit 400ml Inhalt kamen von ebay und wurden sofort getestet. Farbe ist recht deckend und schön leuchtend. Habe aber 10 Tage mit dem Epoxieren gewartet. Es hat sich bis jetzt nichts unter dem Epoxypanzer verfärbt. Nur ist unklar ob das gute Ergebnis es an der Ablüftzeit oder an der Verdünnung lag???

Für einfache Jerkbaits in Fluo-Farben reichen diese knalligen Farben aus der Spraydose völlig aus. Mit einfachen Schablonen kann man tolle Ergebnisse erziehlen. Ich möcht hier kein für und wieder beschreiben sondern nur mitteilen das ich mit dem Zeug für dieses bestimmte Aufgabengebiet sehr zufrieden bin. Für aufwändige und feine Airbrusharbeiten an kleinen Wobblern eignen sich dann meiner Meinung nach wasserverdünnbare Acrylfarben. Ich denke es gibt für jede Situation eine andere Lösung. Die Frage ist nur wieviel Platz man hat;-)

MfG Bulletenbär/Nordmann


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

jaja...diese Sprühfarben...irgendwie kann ich mich mit diesen Teilen nicht anfreunden. Gut ich muss dazusagen, dass ich zu Hause noch nie mit Sprühfarben gearbeitet habe und mir anfangs auch welche kaufen wollte, aber dann von dem hohen Preis etwas abgeschreckt war. Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber ein paar kleinere Dosen Acryl-Bastelfarbe und habe Spass am Pinseln. Das ist mir viel lieber, da dann meine Farbe auch auf dem Wobbler bleibt und nicht auf meiner Zimmerwand.
Wobei die Ergebnisse für das menschliche Auge (wohlgemerkt!) wirklich wunderschön sind, wenn man die Technik mit dem Sprühen mal drauf hat.

Also ich bleibe bei Acryl und Pinsel


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jaja...diese Sprühfarben...irgendwie kann ich mich mit diesen Teilen nicht anfreunden. Gut ich muss dazusagen, dass ich zu Hause noch nie mit Sprühfarben gearbeitet habe und mir anfangs auch welche kaufen wollte, aber dann von dem hohen Preis etwas abgeschreckt war. Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber ein paar kleinere Dosen Acryl-Bastelfarbe und habe Spass am Pinseln. Das ist mir viel lieber, da dann meine Farbe auch auf dem Wobbler bleibt und nicht auf meiner Zimmerwand.
> Wobei die Ergebnisse für das menschliche Auge (wohlgemerkt!) wirklich wunderschön sind, wenn man die Technik mit dem Sprühen mal drauf hat.
> ...



Mit Pinsel dauerts halt viel länger. Und ich muss mir schon viel Mühe geben, soll das Resultat einigermaßen nach was aussehen. Mit Sprühfarben hingegen: Bisserl da sprühen, bisserl da...., und schon hat man ein recht ansprechendes Ergebnis. Ich sags ja, ich neige zur Faulheit.
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mit Pinsel dauerts *halt viel länger*.



...und macht somit auch _*halt viel länger*_ Spass!


----------



## weberei (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*







Mir gefiel die untere Form so gut, dass ich nun noch 3 weitere Rohlinge in dieser Form gefertigt habe.

Aber jetzt eine Frage:

wie viele Hakenösen sollte ich bei den beiden Formen (oben sowie unten) verwenden? Ich schätze bei der untreren sollten es schon 2 sein, die obere kommt mit einem aus, oder? |kopfkrat

danke schonmal!  :m

EDIT:

Und WO sollte die Öse, wenn ich nur eine verwende, befestigt werden? Hinten (da ist das Holz sehr dünn) oder in der Mitte?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Hey, prinzipiell würde ich bei dieser Form immer einen Haken am tiefsten Punkt und einen am Schwanz einrichten. Schau mal 2 Seiten zurück, oder 1 oder 3...keine Ahnung wo das genau steht. Da habe ich einen Fire-Tiger Oberflächenköder von mir reingestellt. Der hatte 5cm und da habe ich auch zwei 8er Drillinge angebracht.


----------



## diemai (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3 , @ weberei

Sehe ich genauso , ........zwei sind immer besser als nur ein Drilling , .........und bei ca. 8cm Länge wohl kein Problem !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

okidoki,
danke euch beiden! :m

Sind schon grundiert (ich war faul, deswegen mit silber Spray|uhoh: ) und  einer schon bebleit. Bei der kurzen Länge kein Problem, es werden nur ca 20 g für einen Suspender benötigt, was gut in 2-3 Löcher passt!
Zum glück also dieses Mal kein Problem.

Habe beim Testen, wieveil Blei benötigt wird, auch mal probiert, wie die anderen alten im wasser schwimmen. Da ich in alle zu wenig Blei getan hab (zuwenig Platz), sind alles Schwimmer. Leider sind letztendlich nur 3 zu gebrauchen |gr:, einer schwimmt perfekt senkrecht, die zwei anderen leicht zur Seite gekippt und die anderen 4 liegen waagerecht im Wasser  #q  
Aber die Fehler habe ich schon entdeckt: die Löcher wurden zu tief gebohrt, sodass der Schwerpunkt in der oberen Hälfte liegt und der Jerkbait so umkippt...
Schade um die Arbeit, aber Lehrgeld, dass ich zahlen muss, auf dem Weg zu guten Ködern


----------



## stefano89 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann versuchs doch mal mit Wickel- oder Dachdeckerblei um die Hakenschenkel. Damit werden aus Floatern Suspender, und der Schwerpunkt wird nach unten verlagert. Auch eine weitere Lackschicht bringt noch ein bischen Gewicht. Alles aber im kleinen Maße, Wunder wirst du damit nicht erreichen. Wär jedoch schade um die viele Arbeit...also versuchs einfach mal bevor du sie wegschmeisst.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

danke für die Tips.

Woher bekomme ich denn solches Blei? War bisher beim Reifenhändler und habe altes Auswuchtblei geholt.

Gehst du zum dachdecker und fragst da nach Altblei? 

Hier ist zurZeit einer in der Nähe am Arbeiten, könnte ich ja aml nachfragen.

Kann man sonst nicht auch das blei, das ich habe hämmern, dass es flach wird und dann um die Hakenschenkel wickeln?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## diemai (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Beim Dachdecker fragen ist schon OK ,.......fragen kostet nichts !

Ansonsten beim Recyclinghof oder beim Altmetallhandel nachfragen , letztere verkaufen zu aktuellem Kilopreis .

Möglichst Stücke OHNE dicke Oxid,-oder Lackschicht 'drauf aussuchen , das spart langwieriges Säubern .

Habe so'n Rollblei aber auch schon bei "Gerlinger" im Katalog gesehen !

Man kann aus dem Dachdeckerblei auch seine Eigenbau- "Suspendots"/"Suspendstrips"(ein Produkt von "Storm") fertigen .

Das sind kleine , flache Blei-Scheiben ,-oder Streifen , die man zum nachträglichen Tunen auf seine Köder aufkleben kann , .....die Originale kann man auch wieder ablösen , die Eigenbauten aber nicht so ohne Weiteres(Lösungsmittel) !

Man nehme Dachdeckerblei OHNE Farb ,-oder Oxidschicht , am Besten Neues , und klebe auf eine Seite doppelseitiges Teppich-Klebeband , satt und fest anliegend , auf .

Nun kann man mit einer Schere entsprechend benötigte Stücke ausschneiden(sogar direkt am Wasser !) , die zweite Schutzfolie des Klebebandes abziehen und das Blei an gewünschter Stelle auf den Köder kleben ,..... zuerst vielleicht noch nicht ganz fest andrücken und erst'mal testen(man kann ja immer noch wieder ein gleichgroßes Stück ausschneiden zum permanenten Aufkleben) .

Sieht zwar nicht so schön aus , funktioniert aber gut !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Ich habe mal nen Blechner gefragt, ob er Bleibandreststücke hat. Der hat zufällig bei uns am Dach, wo der Kamin durch die Zeigel geht, ne Blechabdeckung gemacht. Für den Übergang von Zeigel zu Blech hat er so 2mm Bleibandstreifen verwendet. Ist scheinbar bei sowas üblich. Dann hat er mir ein paar Reststücke dagelassen. Die reichen mir ewig!


----------



## weberei (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ja, genau an solches Blei (haben wir auch, vom Fenster zu den Ziegeln) hatte ich auch gedacht.

Werde dann wohl mal bald da vorbei gehen. Auf dem Weg kann ich mir direkt ne neue Angelzeitung kaufen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Musste wieder mal feststellen, dass Tiefläufer schwerer zu bauen sind als solche, die flacher laufen. Ist mir nun schon öfter passiert, dass die Köder entweder zu heftig wobbelten (Schaufel zu lang und / oder zu breit), oder eben gar nichts machten.

Die optimale Schaufelform und -größe, das finde ich bei Tiefläufern doch recht schwer. Hat jemand da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> [...]entweder zu heftig wobbelten[...]



...bist du dir dabei so sicher, oder könnten sie auch zu heftig geflankt haben...?:vik:

Nene Spass bei Seite. Wenn er tief laufen soll, einfach genug Blei rein und eine längere als breite Schaufel verwenden mit langem Bogen vorne. Das ist sehr pauschal gesagt und kommt natürlich auch auf den speziellen Wobbler an, aber eine längliche, etwas schmälere, und vor allem auch sehr flach angebrachte Schaufel müsste deine Wobbler schon auf Tiefe bringen können.


----------



## diemai (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Habe 'grade 'nen Zweigeteilten mit langer Schaufel , die nach vorne zeigt , der will auch nicht so recht !

Habe die Schaufel schon an der Basis schlanker gemacht , den Teil vor der Öse schon etwas kürzer verrundet , aber zufrieden bin ich nicht !

Könnte eventuell auch an der Zweiteilung liegen , er wobbelt zwar mit sehr engen Ausschlägen , das aber mit Aussetzern und nicht bei höherer Geschwindigkeit !

Na ja , mehr Möglichkeiten habe ich ehe nicht , mehr Blei ist nicht , und alles ist schon zusammen geklebt , ......vielleicht läuft er draußen etwas besser als in der Badewanne , ....hab' ich schon einige Male festgestellt , da is' einfach mehr Platz im Wasser :q:vik: !

Hast du die Schnuröse auf'fer Schaufel ? Ansonsten flankt er wirklich sehr doll und/oder dreht sich auf den Rücken !

                            Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Hast du die Schnuröse auf'fer Schaufel ? Ansonsten flankt er wirklich sehr doll und/oder dreht sich auf den Rücken !




Ja, die Öse ist auf der Schaufel.  Vielleicht ist die ein wenig zu breit geraten. Ich habe die nun gekürzt, was den Lauf schon besser machte. Der Abstand der Öse zur Schaufelspitze ist jetzt auf jeden Fall kleiner als der Abstand von der Öse bis zur Wobblernase.
Sieht etwas seltsam aus, geht aber. Mal sehen, wie es sich nach der Bemalung und Versiegelung anlässt. Gebe dir vollkommen recht, dass man die Badewannensituation nicht unbedingt mit einem Wildwassertest vergleichen kann. Ich kann leider nichts mehr mit Blei machen, der Wobb ist 17 cm lang und aus Fichte. Die Schaufel vorne + 2 Schrauben zur Sicherung der Schaufel und ein kleines 2 gramm Ausgleichsgewicht hinten, damit er nicht gar so kopflastig wird, mehr geht nicht mehr, soll er am Schluss noch gerade so schwimmen.

Erinnerst du dich an die beiden Clips übers Wobbeln und Flanken, die du eingestellt hast?

Ich würde sehr gerne diese extreme Flankbewegung des gelb-schwarzen Wobbs imitieren (die war ja wirklich NUR Flanken und sanftes Kippen von einer Seite auf die andere), und zwar mit richtig großen und tiefgehenden Schleppwobblern +20 cm. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich es anstellen soll. Irgendwie wobbelt da immer was mit bei meinen Teilen....

Zu deinem zweigeteilten Tieftaucher: Hab ich mal probiert, aber wieder gelassen. Der ist gehüpft wie ein Hase....
Ist aber auch schwer. Die große Schaufel lässt einen Tieftaucher ja tendenziell sehr kopflastig tauchen. Da kann sich bei zweiteiligen Wobbs am (an den) Gelenk(en) schon so einiges verklemmen und aneinanderscheuern.


----------



## diemai (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Also ,...... warum baust du nicht einfach so'n Wobbler wie in dem Video nach , ...............das ist die typische "GrandMa"-Form !

Die Teile lassen sich zwar schlecht werfen , weil sie alles andere als aerodynamisch sind , aber wenn du eh' einen Schleppwobbler haben willst ..........?

Des Weiteren kann ich noch einen Nachbau des "Joe Bucher Depthraider" empfehlen(ähnlich "Cisco Kid") , dessen Körper ist zwar nicht ganz so hoch , aber durch die große Dreiecks-Lippe flankt er auch ganz intensiv(hab' mein PB Hecht 1,17m darauf gefangen) ,...... werde mal in'n Keller gehen und 'n paar Fotos machen !

Bis gleich !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

So , hier 'mal die Bilder von meinen Produktions-Skizzen sowie von fertigen Ködern , ......vielleicht kannst du damit ja 'was anfangen .

Der Wobbler mit Alu-Schaufel("Depth Raider") entspricht in der Länge der Skizze , ist aus Teakholz(Steakbrett) und hat hinter der Bauchöse einige Gramm Blei drin , so das er leicht kopflastig aufschwimmt , ....er läuft beim Einholen auf ca. 3,5 m , auf diesen Wob ging vor einigen Jahren der 1,17 m Hecht , .......habe davon aber mehrere gebaut .

Die "GrandMa's" werden auch mit etwas Blei ausgetrimmt , damit sie nicht zu heftig flanken ..........je nach Wunsch !

                            viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@demai

danke erstmal für die Mühe!!!
die Grandma sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich habe gerade einen 22 cm Rohling im Grobschliff fertig, der von der Form her beinahe hinkommen dürfte.

Ich habe einmal einen Grandma Klon versucht, nach dieser Anleitung:

http://www.angelblog.de/PDF/grandma_wobbler.svg.pdf

allerdings flankte UND wobbelte er sehr heftig für meinen Geschmack. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der gelb-schwarze aus dem Clip auch wesentlich schlanker als die Grandma in der oberen Anleitung. Eventuell macht genau dieser Unterschied in der Dicke das reine Flanken aus?
#c


----------



## diemai (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Bin auch der Meinung , das ein dünnerer Körper bei einem "GrandMa"-Clon in heftigeres Flanken resultiert , ....einfach deshalb , weil bei einem dünneren Körper durch das geringere Volumen und somit reduziertem Auftrieb die Tendenz geringer ist , sich aus einer Seitenlage aufzurichten , .......somit wird der Körper stärker zur Seite kippen , ...ergo flankt der Wobbler auch ausgeprägter !

Allerdings wird dadurch der Gesamtauftrieb auch reduziert , aber bei größeren Wobblern wird das wohl keine Probleme machen , wenn sie aus nicht zu schwerem Material gebaut werden .

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab mir mal nen Clip zum Selbstbau eines Swimbaits angesehen.
(Gibt noch weitere 3 Teile davon). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1obBp2s5PLQ&hl=de

Ist zwar recht südländisch (italienisch) und ich verstehe kein Wort, aber vor allem die Sache mit der Gelenkverbindung fand ich sehr interessant. (Glaube, in Teil 3).

Nur: wie will der Meister den Wobb noch versiegeln bzw. wasserdicht bekommen? So viele Löcher, Ecken und Nischen, ich weiß ja auch nicht.


----------



## diemai (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Habe auch schon einen gebaut(aus Buche) , der funktioniert sogar einwandfrei .

Habe das Video nur sporadisch angesehen , daher weiß ich nicht , welche Art Gelenkverbindung er gewählt hat , .......es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten .

Das Versiegeln einiger dieser Verbindungen in Holz ist zugegebenermaßen problematisch , aber nicht unlösbar , .......ist aber auch mit Mehraufwand verbunden .

Daher gehen viele US-Swimbaitbauer mehr und mehr dazu über , kein Holz mehr , sondern PVC-Hartschaumplatten als Basismaterial zu verwenden , .......laut deren Aussage läßt es sich genauso bearbeiten wie Holz , hat ungefähr das Gewicht von Pappelholz , hält auch Schraubösen zuverlässig und es dringt vor allen Dingen kein Wasser ein .

Dieses Zeug scheint es in USA "an jeder Ecke" zu geben , da es dort viel als Baumaterial in Häusern verbaut wird ,...... meine Suche in örtlichen Baumärkten und im Baustoff-Handel war bisjetzt allerdings nicht von Erfolg gekrönt , nur im Web habe ich ein oder zwei mögliche Bezugsquellen in Deutschland entdeckt , ........ganz billig scheint es auch nicht zu sein , außerdem würde ich es gerne 'mal vor'm Kauf in die Hand nehmen .

Außerdem habe ich mit der Verarbeitung keine Erfahrung , .....habe von einem amerikanischen Bekannten zwar etwas PVC geschickt bekommen , das muß ich aber auch zuerst 'mal ausprobieren , habe aber im Moment kaum Zeit dafür .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> welche Art Gelenkverbindung er gewählt hat , .......es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten .




Erzähl doch mal....
#6


----------



## diemai (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

.........muß jetzt essen , ....schau dir doch in'ner Zwischenzeit 'mal die "gallery" von http://www.tackleunderground.com an , ich glaube , da kommt man auch als "guest" rein , .......zumindest aber in die Threads , ....da sind immer viele Besucher !

                                   Bis gleich ,.......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> .........muß jetzt essen , ....




freu mich schon auf einen deiner "Monstertexte"!
#h


----------



## weberei (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine neuen Rohlinge waren gestern das erste mal im Wasser (zum Glück habe ich ein Aqarium  Zwar klein, aber es reichte)

alle sind auch auf den 60 cm, die mein Aquarium breit ist, bei Zug eine Zick-Zack Form geschwommen! Alle stehen Senkrecht im Wasser, wie sie sollen und, wie ich wollte sind sie alle Suspender bzw leichte, langsame Sinker (wenn Lack etc drauf ist).

Jetzt werden sie lackiert und weiter gestaltet :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Jetzt werden sie lackiert und weiter gestaltet :vik:




Na dann mal ran!
Die Hauptaufgabe hast du ja schon mal gemeistert!
#6


----------



## diemai (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

.....Monstertexte , .......hihihi !

Also , ich weiß nicht , ob du auf TU schon 'mal geschaut hast , aber viele Swimbaits(Holz,PVC) werden mit langen Schraubösen in den vorderen Stirnseiten der Segmente verbunden , die dann in entsprechende Schlitze an den hinteren Stirnseiten eingreifen , das ganze wird dann mit einem Drahtsplint verbunden der mittig vom oben nach unten durch den Körper und somit durch die Schlitze und die darin befindlichen Ösenaugen führt .

Das Problem dabei ist(bei Holz) , das Innere der Splint-Bohrung zu versiegeln !

Mein Swimbait ist auch so konstruiert ,..... habe das Versiegeln der Bohrung mit Hilfe eines TU-Mitgliedes so gelöst , indem ich die Splintbohrungen leicht größer gemacht habe und immer wieder "UHU-Hart" hineingefüllt habe und dieses mit einem Drahtstück in Splintstärke in noch flüssigem Zustand verteilt habe , ...diesen Vorgang habe ich einige Male wiederholt und zum Schluß den Draht bis zum Aushärten drinnen gelassen , dann mit der Zange gezogen .

Das betreffende TU-Mitglied ist mittlererweile aber auch zu PVC gewechselt , da kann man sich das alles sparen#6 .

Eine andere Methode ist , seine Swimbait-Segmente aus zwei Hälften zu bauen , und diese mit einem internen Drahtsystem , in dem alle Ösen schon verbunden sind , zu versehen , dieses wird dann beim Verkleben beider Hälften natürlich mit eingefügt . 
Diese Methode funktioniert bei Holz und PVC , wobei man bei Holz einen weit größeren Abstand zwischen den Segmenten wahren muß , damit dies beim abschließenden Epoxieren nicht verkleben können .
Mit PVC-Werkstoff hingegen bringen es die Experten auf TU zu einem minimalen Abstand zwischen den Segmenten , die dazu dann auch noch "V"-förmig ineinander greifen ,........man braucht dann halt dazwischen nicht zu bemalen und zu versiegeln ,.... es wird nur soweit bemalt , wie die am weitesten offene Positition der beiden benachbarten Segmente das zuläßt !

Ich besitze selbst einige wenige dieser Art Swimbaits , es sind absolut präzise Meisterwerke , die für so um die 100$ bis 150$ in den Privatverkauf gehen !

Des Weiteren kann man die Segmente noch mit richtigen Scharnieren verbinden , .....bewährt haben sich hier die kleinsten faserverstärkten Nylon-Scharniere aus dem Yacht-Zubehörhandel .

Ich selbst habe Versuche mit Eigenbauscharnieren aus 0,5mm V2A-Blech gemacht , welche wohl auch gut funktionieren , .......leider habe ich meine Testköder aus Teak gebaut , so das sie letztendlich zu schwer wurden , ......mit Abachi würde es wohl auf jeden fall besser gehen , denke ich .

Habe mir auch 'mal Kunststoff-Ruderscharniere aus'm Flugmodellbau gekauft , aber denen traue ich keinen 70er Hecht zu , die würden reißen....!
Und die Ruderscharniere aus Metall sind nicht rostfrei......!

Scharniere werden entweder auch zwischen zwei Segmenthälften eingelegt und mit verklebt oder , so wie meine Eigenbauten , in einen mittig gesägten Schlitz an den Segment-Stirnseiten eingeklebt und quer verstiftet .

Ferner kann man die Segmente noch mit jeweils zwei ineinandergreifenden Schraubösen-Paaren verbinden , wobei natürlich eine der Ösen offen bleiben muß , um diese erst nach Abschluß ALLER Lackierarbeiten mit einer Telefonzange zuzubiegen .

Ein reibungsloses Funktionieren dieser Verbindung erfordert ein PRÄZISES Positionieren der Schraubösen , dennoch ist diese einfache Methode anscheinend recht unbeliebt , da ein sehr großer Abstand zwischen den Segmenten entsteht .

Ferner habe ich noch einen Köder in einem Video gesehen(aus Schweden) , wo der Erbauer neun oder zehn kurze Segmente durch durchgehende Bohrungen oben und unten im Körper mit Stahlvorfachmaterial verbunden hat , mit zwischengeschalteten , kleinen Perlen , ...natürlich locker genug , so das sich das Teil absolut natürlich bewegen konnte....weitere Details ist er leider schuldig geblieben !

Dann gibt es noch den Weg , die Körpersegmente selber ineinander eingreifen zu lassen , so das sie selbst das Scharnier sind , ........sieht nicht sehr elegant aus , funktioniert aber !

Bei Holz hat man nur wieder das Abdichtproblem in der Splintbohrung , die von oben nach unten durch beide Teile führt , bei PVC natürlich nicht .

Am Besten , du guckst in obige Seite 'mal intensiv rein , du wirst da u.A. unglaublich natürliche Eigenbau-Swimbaits finden , sogar Baby-Alligatoren , Hummer und Flundern , auch welche mit beweglichen Brustflossen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> .....Monstertexte , .......hihihi !
> 
> ...




GOD BLESS ME !!!!
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Meine Güte, ist das kompliziert. Das mit den Schlitzen und dem Splint von oben hat der Typ aus dem Clip auch gemacht. Nur habe ich dazu noch keinen passenden Draht, fürchte ich. 
Wenn man aber vor allem die Stellen, an denen der Splint aus dem Holz austritt, mit einem Hauch 2k versieht, müsste es eigentlich auch passen.

Aber was anderes: Müssen bei Swimbaits die Glieder eigentlich unbedingt V-förmig ineinander greifen? Weil, wenn nicht, würde es die Arbeit wesentlich vereinfachen. Ich würde eventuell auch bei allen Segmenten mit Schraubösen arbeiten, ob der Abstand dann ein wenig weiter wird, ist mit eigentlich egal, solange es keine funktionellen Probleme gibt. 
Einen Vorteil hätte es, alle Gelenke mit Schraubösen zu machen. Man könnte jedes Teil für sich behandeln, lackieren und epoxieren und erst ganz zum Schluss 2-3mm Löcher für die Schaubösen bohren, diese sauber einkleben und dann wieder zubiegen. Aber das geht halt nur, wenn die teile nicht V-förmig ineinander greifen.


----------



## weberei (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, habe immer noch keinen Epoxy.

Deswegen jetzt die Frage an euch: was haltet ihr von den folgenden Vorschlägen? Sind sie bruachbar oder nicht, welches würdet ihr nehemen?

CONRAD

Epoxidharz E25L 400g

Epoxidharz E45KL 400g

Epoxidharz Versiegelung Terrarium Aquarium E25TMU 400g

Epoxidharz Versiegelung Terrarium Aquarium E25TU 400g


Sonstiges Zubehör wie Drillinge würde ich von Ebay beziehen, dort gibt es zb Sprengringe recht günstig, die ich in meinem Baumarkt garnicht finde #d und 50 Drillinge kosten dort 5,69€. Das ist ok, finde ich.

Das meine ich:

Sprengringe

Drillinge

Sorry, dass es so viele Links sind |rotwerden


----------



## diemai (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Derjenige auf TU , der mir bei meinem ersten Swimbait geholfen hat , benutzt Fahrradspeichen als Verbindungssplinte für die Segmente , ich nehme dafür meinen 1,5mm V2A Schweißdraht !

Natürlich müssen die Segmente eines Swimbaits NICHT "V"-förmig ineinander geführt werden , das ist eine reine Ästhetik-Sache und bezweckt ein möglichst realistisches Aussehen des Köders !

Zu große Abstände zwischen den Segmenten könnten allerdings der "schlangenmäßigen" Bewegung des Köders etwas entgegenwirken , da dort dann unliebsame Strömungen entstehen könnten , aber das ist bei 15cm+ Swimbaits eher unwahrscheinlich , bei kleineren denke ich kann es(muß aber nicht)schon passieren .

Falls sie nicht laufen wollen , kann man ja nachträglich immer noch 'ne Schaufel anbringen .

Die Schraubösenverbindung ist schon OK , wenn sie so eng wie möglich gehalten wird .

Wichtig ist , das alle Segmente zusammen , egal ob 2, 3, 4 oder mehr Teile , vom ersten(Kopf) zum letzten(Schwanz) bei größtmöglichem seitlichen Ausschlag einen Winkel von 90° erreichen .

Guckst du hier:m :

www.kalamies.com/foorumi/viewtopic.php?p=643272#643272

@ weberei

Kann dir leider keinen Ratschlag geben , da ich die Produkte nicht kenne , .......ich benutze Epoxy von 
http://www.hakuma.de ,..... leider scheinen die zur Zeit Lieferengpässe zu haben , da das Produkt schon seit Wochen als "nicht lieferbar" gezeichnet ist , .........langsam mache ich mir Sorgen...........|bigeyes|bigeyes!

Die Springringe 7,6 mm sind aber für die Drillinge Gr. 4 zu groß  , das paßt nich' !

Viel Glück , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> www.kalamies.com/foorumi/viewtopic.php?p=643272#643272


 

Sehr geil!

Nur, warum hat der Meister nur die Hinterseiten der Stücke angesenkt und nicht gleich alle Bohrlöcher?

Nun ja, egal, jedenfalls eine saubere Arbeit, noch dazu nicht allzu kompliziert. Die Segmente sind zwar wirklich recht weit auseinander, obgleich der Erbauer seinen Bait natürlich für das Endfinish Foto ganz zusammenquetscht, dennoch klasse.

Werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen. Nur, wenn er nicht läuft,...
dann krieg ich glaube ich die Krise.


----------



## diemai (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Ich denke , das er die eine Seite angesenkt hat , um den Abstand der Segmente zu reduzieren . 

Das auf beiden Seiten zu machen , ist unnötig , da man dann die offenen Ösen wohl nicht mehr in die geschlossenen bekommt , geschweige denn sie noch mit einer Flachspitzzange zusammen drücken kann !

Habe schon 'mal zweiteilige Jerks auf diese Weise verbunden , allerdings ohne die Ösen zu versenken , .......das war so schon ganz schön fummelig .

Ich würde den Swimbait auch so gestalten , das die Nasenpartie über der Öse höher wird als das Kinn darunter , so das um die Schnuröse ein ungleichmäßiger Anströmdruck(oberhalb/unterhalb Öse)entsteht , der dann das Vorderteil zu einer Seite ausbrechen läßt und letztlich dadurch zu der typischen schlängelnden Bewegung führt .

Kurz gesagt , ich würde ein asymetrisches Seitenprofil vorziehen !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Habe eben 'mal 'n paar Fotos gemacht , vielleicht helfen sie dir ja auch weiter ........?

Unschwer zu erkennen , das der untere Köder von mir ist und die beiden Oberen von zwei amerikanischen Swimbait-Profis:q:q !

Die beiden Amerikaner sind beide aus PVC , der Obere wurde aus jeweils zwei Segmenthälften zusammengefügt , die verbindenen Drahtsysteme wurden vor'm Zusammenfügen glühend erhitzt und zwischen die einzelnen Hälften eingebrannt(der Kunststoff schmilzt dann in dem Bereich , das spart das Fräsen von Führungsnuten für den Draht) .

Der mittlere Swimbait im "Barsch"-Design wurde aus einteiligen PVC-Segmenten zusammengefügt , nach dem gleichen Muster wie in dem italienischen Video .

Der untere Köder schließlich wurde von mir aus Buchenholz gefertigt , die Verbindung der Segmente besteht ebenfalls aus Nut/Öse/Splint , er ist ohne Schwanzflosse ca. 145mm lang .

Auf Anraten meines amerikanischen Mentors(Erbauer des mittleren Köders) habe ich die Verbindung der Segmente als wieder lösbar konstruiert , da seiner Meinung nach bei Holzwerkstoff immer 'mal Feuchtigkeitsprobleme auftauchen könnten , die ein Nachlackieren o.Ä. erforderlich machen können .

Außerdem konnte ich so die Segmente auch EINZELN bemalen und epoxieren .

Man sieht in der Draufsicht , das die Splintenden 90° umgebogen sind und in kleinen Nuten am Köderrücken versenkt liegen .

An der Bauchseite sind die Splintlöcher zylindrisch etwas aufgesenkt , so das ich ein Stückchen Kabelisolierung STRAMM auf das dadurch frei liegende Splintende aufdrücken konnte . 

Mit etwas Sekundenkleber gesichert verhindert dieses zuverlässig ein Herrausrutschen des Splintes nach oben und läßt sich dennoch mit einem spitzen Balsa-Messer einschneiden und entfernen , falls es nötig wird , den Splint zu demontieren , .......eine erneute Montage eines neuen Röhrchens ist ebenfalls ohne Probleme möglich .

Auf den anderen beiden Bildern ist ein Wobbler aus Teakholz zu sehen , an dem ich meine bereits in einem vorangegangenen Beitrag erwähnten Eigenbau-Scharniere aus 0,5mm V2A Blech montiert habe .

Da das Holz ziehmlich schwer ist und die Scharniere doch mehr wiegen , als ich gedacht habe , guckt bei ihm nur noch die Nase aus'm Wasser 'raus , ......einmal in Fahrt läuft er jedoch ganz passabel , die Scharniere funktionieren einwandfrei .

Bei dieser Bauweise lassen sich die einzelnen Segmente ebenfalls in getrenntem Zustand bemalen und epoxieren , das späteren Vernieten des Scharnier-Splintes aus Messingrohr is zwar etwas fummelig , aber mit angeschliffenen Nägeln/Stahlstiften gut zu bewerkstelligen .

Habe mich bisjetzt auch noch nicht weiter mit Swimbaits beschäftigt , dieses komplizierte Versiegeln geht mir doch ganz schön auf'n Keks , ..........mehr PVC muß her|kopfkrat !!!!!

Dieses Problem hat mich soweit genervt , bzw. beschäftigt , das ich schon einen V2A-Köder konstruiert habe , der ebenfalls aus fünf Segmenten besteht , ..........streng genommen ein Blinker ,..... aber er läuft auch so ähnlich wie ein Swimbait ,........und NULL Probleme mit möglicherweise eindringender Feuchtigkeit ! 

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> So , hier 'mal die Bilder von meinen Produktions-Skizzen sowie von fertigen Ködern , ......vielleicht kannst du damit ja 'was anfangen .



Wieso steht da alles auf enlgisch drauf?#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> [...]Daher gehen viele US-Swimbaitbauer mehr und mehr dazu über , kein Holz mehr , sondern PVC-Hartschaumplatten als Basismaterial zu verwenden ,[...] Dieses Zeug scheint es in USA "an jeder Ecke" zu geben , da es dort viel als *Baumaterial in Häusern* verbaut wird ,....[...]



Deswegen fliegen denen ihre Häuse auch immer gleich weg, wenn mal en "Windchen" kommt.

________________________________________

Nee mal Spass bei Seite. Das Material hört sich echt interessant an. Bin mal gespannt von Dir zu hören, wie das Zeugs ist, wenn du deine "Lieferung" bekommen hast!


----------



## diemai (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Weil ich die Zeichnungen auch damals immer viel mit Freunden in Holland , Belgien und Finnland getauscht habe !

Habe schon etwas PVC im Keller , nur noch nicht damit gearbeitet , aber ich vertraue den Angaben der amerikanischen Köderbauer voll und ganz !


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: kauf die 4mm Sprengringe (rostfrei!!!). Am besten aus Edelstahl. Und die Drillinge sollten auf jeden Fall für deine Ködergröße passen! Für wobbler von 4-8cm nutze ich 8er. Wenn ich mal 6er habe, kann sein, dass ich den ein oder anderen an den 8cm Wobblern anbringen werde. Aber 8er sind ok. Bei 4ern musst ja schon etwas größere Wobbler bauen, damit das mit den Fischen hinhaut.

Schau mal Hier. Da bekommst du alles, was du brauchst!


----------



## weberei (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke für die Hilfe @ diemai und adlerauge!

Nur eine Frage (Adlerauge):

Ich blicke gerade nicht durch alle Zahlen durch |kopfkrat

Also: Sprengringe in 4mm

Haken: 6 (Größe 8 für 5-8 cm große Köder) Da meine Köder zwischen 8 und 12 cm sind und um die 1,8 mm dick sind, werde ich dann wohl Größe 6 nehmen, oder ist das schlecht?

DANKE! #6

EDIT:
Ich sehe grade: sind 4 kg , die ein 4mm Ring tragen kann, nicht etwas wenig? wären nicht so 8-10kg besser? also so um die 5-6 mm Durchmesser?

z.b. von Hakuma:
Rosco Edelstahl-Springring, Normalmodell (100er Pack)
6mm, 8kg für etwa 7,5 €/100 Stück.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Wie gesagt, für 5-8cm kleine Wobbler, die ich auf Barsch und Forelle einsetze nehme ich 4mm Sprengringe. 

Dafür reichen die aus. Klar, wenn du Wobbler um die 10cm baust, dann kannst du auch 5-6mm Sprengringe nehmen. Je nach dem, wie dick deine Wobbler sind...bei 18mm sind die schon ordentlich groß. 
Da würde ich auf jeden Fall die Sprengringe in einer Größe größer nehmen, denn für Zander und Hecht sollten die dann schon etwas mehr aushalten. 

Wegen der Drillingsgröße: Ich mache das immer so. Der Drilling sollte etwa einen *Spitzenabstand* von 2 nebeneinander liegenden Hakenschenklen haben, der etwa der Köder*dicke* entspricht. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, woher ich diese "Weisheit" habe, aber es passt immer ganz gut. Denn so kann man die cira Hakengröße für den Wobbler bestimmen.

Natürlich sind das "etwa-Angaben".


----------



## diemai (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Der Abstand zwischen den Hakenspitzen des Drillings sollte etwa der Köderbreite an der Position des Hakens entsprechen , bei 18 mm bei einem Jerkbait würde ich Gr. 2 oder sogar 1 nehmen , .......bei Jerks und Oberflächenködern nehme ich lieber immer etwas größere Haken als bei Wobblern(wenn's denn paßt !) , .........ist aber schwer auf die Entfernung zu sagen ! 
Gr. 6 ist aber eindeutig zu klein .

Rostfreie Springringe tragen weniger als gleichgroße aus Federstahl , letztere rosten aber trotz Chromschicht irgendwann .

                             Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## weberei (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke euch beiden!

Man das wird ja noch richtig schwer 

Ich habe aber auch nicht die Vorstellungen, wie groß sowas ist #c auch wenn da steht 4mm durchmesserm, ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Egal, Wird schon werden...

Also dann lege ich mich mal auf die Lauer :vik:

Danke nochmal!


----------



## diemai (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Eine Größentabelle von Köder-Bauteilen findest du hier , ......so hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung !

Ist 'ne amerikanische Tabelle ,.... aber wenn du die PDF-Datei auf genau 80% Größe einstellst , kommt das mit der Legende(1 Zoll= 25,4mm) sehr genau hin(hab' ich ausgemessen) , und du kannst mit'm Lineal direkt auf'm Bildschirm ausmessen !

Eventuell verhält sich das auf'm anderen Bildschirm anders , in dem Falle so lange mit den Prozentwerten der Vergrößerung der PDF-Datei 'rumspielen , bis dieser Strich "legend 1 Zoll" genau 25,4 mm lang ist , dann sollte es passen !

Hier der Link :

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/Parts_Sizing.htm

.......noch auf der geöffneten Seite auf "download chart" klicken !


Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ah das ist cool,
danke!!!


----------



## Terraxx (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Boah  ihr baut immernoch?
ich ahbe schon längst meine ersten Zander, Rapfen und Döbel gefangen und ihr hockt inna Bude oda was 



Ich bau evtl. bald ma n paar Popper...
gibts da irgendwelche tipps von euch ???


----------



## diemai (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

.......leider Beißflaute in den meisten Gewässern der Gegend , ......und zum Nachtangeln komme ich nicht mehr so !

........Popper .......wie groß ........Zielfisch ??????

Besitzt du 'n "Dremel" , ......arbeitest du mit Schraubösen ?????

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aso...najut, dann ist das evtl. berechtigt 

Hm naja, was sind denn die normalen Barsch,Rapfen-Popper?
7cm?

Mein Vater kann ab und zu in ne Werkstatt, mag sein, dass der sich ein Dremel auleihen kann, wenn nicht, was dann?
Wenn doch, was dann?

Ne ich habe noch n Chromium-Draht...


----------



## diemai (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Na ja , ...mit'm "Dremel" und Kugel,-und Oval-Fräsern kann man den Kopf des Poppers konkav ausformen , habe solche Popper früher aus Fichten/Kiefern-Rundhölzern(leichte Qualität) aus'm Baumarkt gebaut , als Ösen hatte ich Schraubösen genommen .

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur , die Köpfe anzuschrägen ,.... solche Popper sind dann aber nicht ganz so laut im Wasser .

Wenn du "nur" Draht zur Verfügung hast , würde ich den Popper in deiner gewünschten Größe aus Balsa oder Abachi bauen , entweder aus einem Stück mit Schlitz am Bauch(für's Drahtsystem) oder aus zwei Hälften wasserfest verleimt mit zwischengelegtem Drahtsystem .

Überflüssig zu sagen , das der Köder am Ende recht leicht sein muß , denn wenn der Kopf zu tief im Wasser zu liegen kommt , dann is' nich' viel mit Geräuschen !

                                           Viel Glück , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Terraxx (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich dachte mir, dass ich Kunststoff oder Plexiglas erwärme und mit etwas rundem eindrücke, das wollte ich dann vorne rankleben...
Abachi habe ich noch ganze 5 m xD

Was meinste wie viel Blei muss hinten ans Ende?
ich habe noch so geshcnittene Blei-Streifen...


----------



## diemai (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Ich denke , das man bei einem Popper mit Bauchdrilling ohne Blei auskommt , da er ja sehr leicht sein muß !

Ein sich verjüngendes Schwanzende läßt ihn wohl sowieso schon etwas schwanzlastig aufschwimmen , so das der hohle Kopf möglichst hoch aus dem Wasser ragt , der Bauchdrilling sorgt dann für die korrekte Schwimmlage .

Wen Blei , dann nur sehr wenig im hinteren Ende , aber das ist auch davon abhängig , wie der Körper aussieht und wie schwer deine Plastiklippe wird .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Aso...
der Kopf muss hohl sein?

Ich nehme den YoZuriPopper als Vorbild, weißt du ob ich da noch Blei nehmen muss?


----------



## diemai (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Na ja , richtig hohl natürlich nicht , die schräge Fläche vorne sollte nur etwas konkav(ausgehöhlt) sein , dann ploppt er besser .

Ich kenne den Yo-Zuri Popper nicht , aber , wie schon erwähnt , sollte diese Fläche am Kopf möglichst hoch aus dem Wasser schauen , also kann der Köder auch einen Tick schwanzlastig aufschwimmen , ......ob du dazu noch Zusatzgewicht einsetzen mußt , mußt du am fertigen Rohling ausprobieren , ........aber ich denke , das das nicht nötig sein wird(n' paar Seiten vorher steht , wie man das macht , allerdings auf Jerkbaits bezogen).

                                        Gruß  , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gut vielen dank, wenn ich noch mein werkzeug finden würde, würde es schon losgehen


----------



## weberei (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

melde mich mal wieder 

Also die Arbeiten sind zur Zeit gestoppt, denn Mama wollte das Zimmer einmal ordentlich putzen (Ich arbeite in meinem Zimmer, wir haben keinen Hobbykeller oder so). Dazu mussten alle Sachen zwischenzeitlich in den Schränlen o.Ä. verstaut werden, ehe ich weiter arbeiten kann. |rolleyes
Die neuen Jerkbaits sind mit der 2. Lackschicht fertig, werden bald das Finish und das entgültige Muster erhalten, die Grundfarben sind gegeben. 

Aber heute habe ich mich mal den schlechten alten Jerks, die auf der Seite lagen, gewidmet. Das Problem habe ich ganz einfach gelöst: 
Ich habe kleine Auswuchtblei Stücke unten an den Körper geklebt (Zur Probe mit Uhu-Patafix, sowas wie Knete). Nach erstem Test im Aquarium wurden die Gewichte dann mit der Heißklebepistole festgeklebt. 
Joa jetzt werde ich dann wieder an den neuen, kleineren Jerkbaits arbeiten.  Hoffentlich ist das Laufverhalten jetzt nicht im A**** |kopfkrat

Aber zumGlück sind jetzt alle einsatzfähig  


Naja Schönen Tag noch

weberei


----------



## weberei (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mal Bilder:

die alten mit dem Zusatzblei:

keine Schönheiten mehr, aber ob die Fische das sehen?!







und die neuen -noch- Rohlinge






Und so sollen sie mal aussehen:





(die Nummern hinter den Pfeilen entsprechen den Plätzen, an denen sie hängen, siehe Bild NR 2, die Nummern in den Kreisen entsprechen der Zuordnungszahl, siehe Bild NR 4)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Tolle Skizzen!

Mit was hast du die "Neuen" grundiert? In Lack getaucht oder mit Pinsel bemalt?


----------



## weberei (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

:q

Man sieht was man sehen soll ...

Ehm mit diesen Alkydharz-Farben zum Pinseln. Habe sie auch bepinselt, nicht getaucht. Trotzdem waren die beiden Lackschichten sehr deckend und sehr dick, wie ich ich finde. Bei den "alten" Modellen hatte ich nach den ersten 2 Farbschichten teilweise noch die Holzstruktur durchgesehen.

Achso: die Kürzel unter den Skizzen im 3. Bild (Su, Si, eigendlich noch Sw sind die Schwimmeigenschaften: *SU*spender, *SI*nker, *S*ch*W*immer)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jop mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass sie diesmal deckender und besser sind.


----------



## diemai (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Hahaha ,.... das mit der Mama kommt mir bekannt vor , ......als ich so in deinem Alter war , hatte ich meinen Schreibtisch oft voll mit halbfertigen Plastik-Modellbausätzen , ..........nicht nur einmal mußte ich irgenwelche verschwundenen Kleinteile aus Mutter's Staubsaugerbeutel klauben , nach dem ich aus der Schule kam !

Hoffentlich kannst du so deine Jerks noch retten , .....mir scheint , das sie übermäßig viel Blei benötigen , ......versuche 'mal eines deiner Modelle(schöne Skizzen übrigens) versuchsweise in Buche zu bauen(aber er sollte mind. 9cm lang sein) , denn das Holz ist schon von vornherein schwerer .

                                 viel Glück , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Hahaha ,.... das mit der Mama kommt mir bekannt vor , ......als ich so in deinem Alter war , hatte ich meinen Schreibtisch oft voll mit halbfertigen Plastik-Modellbausätzen , ..........nicht nur einmal mußte ich irgenwelche verschwundenen Kleinteile aus Mutter's Staubsaugerbeutel klauben , nach dem ich aus der Schule kam !



Ohh ja, das kommt mir bekannt vor...:vik:


----------



## weberei (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

:m
so ähnlich sind sich die Mütter, kannste mal sehn und das auch im Laufe von Jahrzehnten 

Hm die alten haben, wie ich bereits gesagt hatte, ein Paar Seiten zuvor, viel blei benötigt, das ich alles garnicht unterbekommen habe. Die "neuen" haben recht wenig Blei benötig, so um 17-18 g für einen Suspender, die Menge habe ich gut unterbekommen!

Die Länge und Form gefällt mir auch gut, denke auf die spezialisiere ich mich jetzt erstmal. Zwischendrin ein Paar "heiddys" etwa 8-9 cm Länge, das passt 
Muster, die ich noch ausprobieren möchte, habe ich genügend und  Fichtenholz auch. Für die "neue" Form benötige ich kein neues Holz, das Blei geht ja gut darein und vorallem: Fichte ist gut (leicht) zu bearbeiten! Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Buche ist, aber bei Fichte bin ich mir jetzt sicher, dass das klappt, also brauche ich jetzt ja erstmal kein neues Holz oder so auszuprobieren.

Danke trotzdem für den Tipp!!!  #6

Werde jetzt bald dann nochmal beim Dachdecker oder Reifenhändler vorbei gehen / fahren lassen, um neues Blei zu besorgen, habe nurnoch recht wenig...
Und dann werden Epoxy, Sprengringe und Drillinge besorgt. Wenn dann alles an Material verbaut ist (werde mich nach Drillingen und Sprengringen richten), dann wird eine Tasche oder ein Koffer für die neuen Köder gebaut :q
Müssen ja auch noch irgendwo rein |kopfkrat

So etwas lang ausgefallen, aber bin grade gut gelaunt (Bayern hat überragend gewonnen :k:q)

Bis dann, werde jetzt noch die Löcher für die Schraubösen bohren und diese einkleben, läuft eh nur Mist im TV...


----------



## diemai (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Buche ist definitiv schwerer zu bearbeiten als Fichte/Kiefer .

Das Aussägen dauert etwas länger , aber mit der Raspel nimmt man auch'n guten Span ab(wenn das Werkstück eingespannt ist) . Aber das Sauberschleifen dauerst dann auch entsprechend länger und der Verschleiß an Sandpapier ist höher !

Eine weitere Möglichkeit mit weniger Gewicht auszukommen , wäre  , das du deine Köder dünner machst , .....wenn ich deine Bilder so betrachte , sehe ich da durchaus noch Spielraum .

Dünnere Jerks würden wohl auch etwas agiler laufen , bzw. besser seitwärts ausbrechen , denke ich;+#c , .......kannst es ja mal zum Vergleich bei Einem probieren ???

                               viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ärger, Ärger, Ärger...
#q

Gestern hatte einer meiner kleineren Wobbs (hab ich hier nicht gepostet, da zu häßlich für meinen Geschmack) mit ca. 7 cm Länge und einem gräußlich gepinselten Schwarz-Gold-Weiß Barschdesign seine Sternstunde in einem recht krautigen und glasklaren Altwasser.

Nach 2 Stunden 5 untermassige Hechte, ein 62er, ein 29er Barsch und zwei Bärschlein, unwesentlich größer als der Wobbler.
Ich ging dann noch eine Stelle weiter, an das Totholz.....

Und zack, beim ersten Wurf schnappte sich ein knapp 70er Hecht den Wobb. Ich habe ihn schon derb rangenommen, dennoch zog er in Richtung des blöden versunkenen Baumes...
|uhoh:
Und hängte sich fest...
Nach einigem Zerren und Zurren raspelte sich der Knoten meines Seven Strand auf....

Und das beste: Nach 10 Minuten war er wieder da und schwamm meinem neuen Köder brav hinter, bestimmt 2 Minuten. Ob er der Wobb noch im Maul hatte, konnte ich nicht erkennen.

Wenn doch, werde ich ihn mir jetzt wieder holen!
:g


----------



## weberei (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

ok, werde es mal dünner ausprobieren, wenn das was im Laufverhalten bringt, wäre das ja nicht schlecht 

@ Kohlmeise:

ärgerlich 

Dann viel Glück bei der "Jagd"  :m


----------



## Terraxx (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ging mir mal ähnlich aber bei meinem ersten popper (Storm)
Mal ausprobierts, wie der so läuft, 1. Wurf, wassser explodiert, schnur stramm, köder weg 

man hab ich mich geärgert, jetzt wüßt ich nur mal gerne, wo sich grad der Popper befindet, im Maul oder im wasser oder bei einem anderen Angler in der Köderbox...:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Na dann Waidmanns Heil...ähh Petri Heil !!!


----------



## weberei (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, die Gestaltung ist abgeschlossen, Klarlack etc fehlen noch:

Übersicht:






jetzt alle einzeln als Nahaufnahmen:






















und der folgende gefällt mir sehr gut, ist mir echt gelungen, wie ich finde :l






So, jetzt kann Mama dann wirklich erstmal das Zimmer putzen 
Diese "Reihe" musste erstmal abgeschlossen werden...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Du legst ja los!! hehe

Die Forelle finde ich auch am Besten von allen! Sieht super aus!

Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dazu bringen mal weiterzubauen. Obwohl ich setzte mich jetzt ins Zimmer und verklebe mal ne Achse und ne Schaufel...


----------



## diemai (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise 

Jajaja , ........immer diese leidigen Vorfachprobleme........|bigeyes#c:r!

@ weberei

Dieses Schuppenmuster beim vorletzten Jerk , ........hast du das durch ein fixiertes Netz gepinselt , ......wenn ja , mit was für Farbe ?

@ Terraxx

Ist mir mit meinem ersten "Lucky 13" Nachbau auch passiert , ......Biß , .....Rute krumm ,........(Kevlar)Vorfach durch !!!

Allerdings kam der Wob 10 Meter weiter wieder hoch wie 'ne Tonne aus'm abgesoffenen Schiff und ich konnte ihn wieder "einfangen" ! 
Jajaja.....immer diese leidigen Vorfachprobleme......|bigeyes#c:r!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Melde mich gehorsamst von der Jagd, ähh, Fischerei zurück!

Fazit:  #d

er wollte nicht mehr,....

dafür ein Schniepel mit ca. 40 cm und ein guter Kontakt, aber nur kurz.

Na ja, war auch recht windstill und warm. Bin eigentlich auch gar nicht traurig um Fehlbisse, denn ich fange zur Zeit dermaßen viele Hechte, dass ich gar nicht alle mitnehmen will. 

Muss wieder ein paar kleine Wobbs um 6-8 cm nach Pelznases Flachläuferschblone bauen. Richtig ausgebleit, kann man die so herrlich, wie heißt es so schön auf neuanglerisch, "twitchen".


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Welchen Flachläuft meinst du genau?


----------



## diemai (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Du Glücklicher , .....hier bei mir in'ner Gegend geht rein garnix#c#c#q#q , ........außer in'ner Elbe , aber da angle ich nicht so gerne !

Bin auch gerade dabei , 'n knappes Dutzend neue Wob's zu lackieren , ...dauert aber noch 'n paar Tage !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> Dieses Schuppenmuster beim vorletzten Jerk , ........hast du das durch ein fixiertes Netz gepinselt , ......wenn ja , mit was für Farbe ?




was genau meinst du damit?

Habe mal ein Bild von meinem Netz gemacht:






Das Netz stammt von einer Kartoffelpackung, also die Kartoffeln waren darin eingepackt. Habe es zurecht geschnitten und dann einen Rahmen gemacht (aus dicker Pappe, die sollte stabil sein!!!). Nun das Netz nach und nach mit der Heißklebepistole aufkleben und dabie immer wieder spannen! Anschließend Kleber festwerden lassen. Jetzt den zu bemalenen Rohling auf den Boden oder die Arbeitsfläche oder was auch immer legen und dann das Netz darüber legen, ruhig auch am Rahmen runter drücken, dass es fest am Köderkörper anliegt. Zu guter letzt mit dem, mit etwas Farbe  (ich habe Alkydharz Lack zum Pinseln) versehenen Pinsel, uber den Körper tupfen. Netz abheben und FERTIG ;D

Liebe grüße, hoffe die Frage beantwortet zu haben 
|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise: Welchen Flachläuft meinst du genau?




Auf der HP von Pelznase, bei den Schablonen.


@ Demai:

Hecht geht ja sehr gut, Zander dagegen..., na ja.
Liegt auch daran, dass zumindest in unseren Verbandsgewässern kaum jemand einen Hecht mitnimmt, Zander hingegen schon. Ihn den Vereinsgewässern wird auch kaum Zander besetzt, zu teuer...

Außerdem nervt mich das Zandergummifischgezupfe furchtbar, es gibt wohl kaum eine langweiligere Angelart, finde ich zumindest. 

Warum fischt du nicht gerne in der Elbe?


----------



## diemai (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info nebst Foto !

Sowas in der Art hatte ich vermutet ,.... nur das du keinen Rahmen benutzt hast , sondern das Netz eventuell mit Klammern direkt am Köder fixiert hättest !

Habe das mit dem Pinsel noch nie probiert , ich sprühe mit Spraylack durch einen mit Netzgewebe bespannten Stickrahmen , der in einem Schraubstock eingespannt ist , .......den Köder presse ich dabei von hinten gegen das Netz .

Ich glaube , ich werde das auch 'mal so wie du mit'm Pinsel probieren ,......vielen Dank für die Anregung !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Mich nervt an der Elbe die starke Strömung , auch wegen der Tide hier im Hamburger Raum , ......und vor allen Dingen die ständigen Abrisse in den Steinpackungen und dem ganzen Sch..ß , der da drinnen liegt , ......war früher manchmal bald mehr am Knoten als am Werfen !

Ich glaube , das darin meine Affinität gegen Gummiköder begründet liegt , aber genau diese fangen in der Elbe ihren Zander , .........Blinker , Spinner und Wobbler sind dem Gummi dort weit unterlegen .

                                  Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich kenne es halt bei uns an den Seen so:

Ständig rein und raus..., und in Zeitlupe den Gufi jiggen, wenn innerhalb der ersten Stunde nichts geht, krieg ich die Krise.
Deswegen schleppe ich am See eigentlich am liebsten, oder fahre gezielt Krautbänke an. Brauch halt Abwechslung.

Viel lieber spinne ich am kleinen Fluss. Hier ein Baum, da eine Rückströmung, da sind andere Qualitäten gefragt als stumpfes Rekordwerfen und Ranzupfen.


----------



## diemai (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Angle auch lieber mit "Spezialködern" zwischen Seerosen , Totholz , überhängenden Bäumen , etc . , .....das erfordert doch etwas mehr Konzentration , macht mir aber auch viel mehr Spaß .

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GolemX (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hmm 488 Seiten !! 

Ich bin mal die ersten 110 Seiten durch, und muss sagen #6
Echt Topp ! 

Jetzt mal eine Frage,
Ich möchte mich auch mal dran versuchen, besitze aber kaum Werkzeug und Material.  
Mag jemand für mich mal eine Einkaufsliste erstellen was ich alles unbedingt brauch und evtl Bezugsmöglichkeiten? 
Nett wäre auch zu wissen ab wann es sich rentiert, da ich doch denke wenn Material etc über 50 € kommt und ich dann nur 2-3 Wobbler zusammen bekomme, wäre es doch schlauer auf gekaufte Wobbler zurückzugreifen.


----------



## diemai (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ GolemX

.......fleißig weiterlesen , .......Antworten zu allen deinen Fragen stehen hier schon drin !

Ansonsten schau 'mal auf http://www.KoederDesign.de und/oder http://www.lurebuilding.nl , oder du kannst du dir für ca. 20€ auch das Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin bestellen , ........es gibt auch einen lizensierten billigeren und kleiner formatierten Nachdruck davon(ca. 6€) , .......da steht alles über Wobblerbau drinnen(keine Jerkbaits) . Googel 'mal !

Deiner finanziellen Aufstellung kann ich so nicht zustimmen , da Wobbler/Jerkbait-Bau irgendwie süchtig macht(besonders , nachdem du den 1. Fisch auf Eigenbau gefangen hast) , .......mit 50€ für 'ne Grundausstattung kommst du wohl zwar hin , aber du wirst später garantiert dazukaufen und noch Dutzende bis Hunderte von Ködern bauen(geht vielen jedenfalls so) ,..... dann werden sie mit der Zeit natürlich billiger .

Nur 'mal so auf die Schnelle Geld sparen is' nich' , da must du nach Aldi und Lidl gehen !

Eigenbau hat den unschätzbaren Vorteil , das man Köder-Unikate erhält , die die Fische noch nicht kennen , was an schwer beangelten Gewässern ein klarer Pluspunkt ist , außerdem baut man sich seine Köder genau nach seinen Erfordernissen und Ansprüchen , wenngleich man dazu zunächst wohl auch erst einige Erfahrung sammeln muß .

Aber dafür gibt es ja auch das Internet !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GolemX (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Alles klar, danke ! 
Im Moment ist es leider so das ich bestimmt 30-70 €  im Monat, im Angelladen lasse für Köder (Rapalla´s, Spinner, etc) 
Die Vorstellung die Summe drastisch zu reduzieren hörte sich schon nach "zu gut um wahr zu sein" an. 
Naja


----------



## diemai (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ GolemX

.....wenn du "nur" aus finanziellen Gründen Wobbler selbst bauen willst , .......das haut wiegesagt nicht hin , jedenfalls nicht gleich zu Anfang .

Am meisten Sparen kannst du wohl beim Eigenbau von Spinnern , besonders wenn du die Bauteile in USA bestellst oder selber herstellst .

Ich baue dir z. B. Spinner , wo ich nur die Kleinteile kaufe , Blatt und Körper(die teuersten Komponenten) kann ich selber herstellen , die Achsen sind aus V2A-Schweißdraht .

Blinker kann man auch selbst bauen , auf "KoederDesign" ist eine ausführliche Anleitung dazu . 


                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

GolemX

Willkommen:

Besorg dir eine Raspel auf irgendeinem Flohmarkt. Dann schau nach Abachiholz, und zwar die weiche Sorte. Das lässt sich wunderbar mit der Raspel berabeiten. 
Dann benötigst du noch Stahldraht, da geht zur Not auch der Edelstahldraht aus´m Baumarkt. Als Schaufelmaterial entweder Alu 1,5 mm (ebenfalls aus dem Baumarkt), oder Makrolon in 2 oder 3 mm (am besten in der Bucht schauen). Weiterhin ein paar Pinsel und die Grundfarben in Acryltöpfchen, dazu noch weiß und schwarz. Ja, und dann das Epoxid, da musst du schauen, was dir am liebsten ist. 
Insgesamt wird dich das keine 50 Euro kosten und aus einer Abachilatte für 10 Euro bekommst du, je nach Ködergröße, locker 20 - 40 Wobbler raus.
Und wenns dich mal gepackt hat, kaufst du eh ne Sprühdose hier, einen Pinsel da...


----------



## galexand (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wollt mal fragen wenn ich den wobbler fertig lackiert hab,
kann ich den dann auch einfach in Klarlack tauchen und gut is oder muss es unbedingt Epoxidharz sein.


----------



## weberei (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info nebst Foto !
> 
> ...



Klar, gerne doch, hast mir jetzt schon soooo viel geholfen, jetzt muss ich mich zumindest ein wenig für dich nützlich amchen  #6

Aber ich werde bald evtl (wenn Mandarinenzeit ist) ein anderes Netz verwenden. Das jetzige sieht zwar gut aus, aber es ist gewebt, sodass auch Farbe zwischen die Fäden gelangt. So kann es schnell passieren, dass kein schuppenmuster zu sehen ist 
Das Mandarinen Netz ist hier meist aus Plastik aber nicht gewebt, sondern geklebt (siehe mal hier, sowas meien ich, ein feines Netz ohne Lücken zwischen den Fäden schwer zu erklären  http://angelzeitung.de/angeln/Bastelanleitungen_11/Grandma+Wobbler+-+Selber+Bauen_688 )

Achso: und bei meiner Schuppenschablone klappt das Sprühen auch nicht so gut. Tupfen geht, aber beim Sprühen kommt es oft zu einer einheitsfläche, statt schuppiger Fläche...

|wavey:

EDIT:

@ galexand:  Du kannst deine Köder auch nur mit Klarlack überziehen, doch wenn ein Hecht den Köder attackiert, wird er ohne Probleme den LAck durchbrechen, Wasser dringt ins Holz ein, es quillt auf und der Lack platztabe etc.
Epoxy ist stoß und schlagfest, da macht kein Hechtzahn einen Kratzer rein


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



galexand schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal fragen wenn ich den wobbler fertig lackiert hab,
> kann ich den dann auch einfach in Klarlack tauchen und gut is oder muss es unbedingt Epoxidharz sein.


 

Schau mal durch den Trööt, das Thema Klarlack wurde schon sehr ausführlich behandelt.
Nur eines: Nimm lieber Epoxid.


----------



## diemai (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Verstehe schon , wie du das mit dem Netz meinst , ........die einzelnen "Fäden" des Netzes sollten homogen sein , das heißt "wie aus einem Guß" , so kann keine Farbe dazwischen gelangen . 

Leider sind die meisten Netz-Stoffe irgendwie gewirkt , d. h. sie haben diese lästigen Zwischenräume .

Vielleicht sollte man mal n' altes Netz von'ner Köfi-Senke opfern ??????

                                   Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## weberei (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

gut, du hasts verstanden :m
|wavey:

Wobei man auch das Netz einer Badehose (Boxershort) nehmen könnte. Habe eins, das sieht gut aus, die Fäden sind dicht aneinander! Nur brauche ich meins noch, also wirds erstmal beim alten bleiben, das es ja aber noch tut...
Aber irgendwer hier aus dem Forum verwendet auch so ein Netz (Hannes94?!).
Ja, siehe hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2604902&postcount=7183


----------



## galexand (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So hab mal neue Rohlinge gemacht
Grandma - Salmo Perch - Rapala X-Rap Clones
jetzt schleifen lacken und Epoxiden^^


----------



## Hannes94 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Mooin  Sorry für meine  kurtze abwesenheit XD
 war im urlaub Boddenangeln,  auf Rügen   habe eine 106cm hechtoma gefangen auf einen Homemade jerkbait 
 Ja ich verwende so ein netz  ich werde morgen mal ein pic reinstellen


----------



## Terraxx (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo, habe bald meinene popper fertig, bin schon sehr zufrieden, aber mal ne frage...
reicht eine schicht epoxyd oder noch mehr?
Habe noch Klarlack und Bootslack, den Bootslack mag ich aber nicht so, da der so gelblich ist...
was würdet ihr meinem popper empfehlen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> jo, habe bald meinene popper fertig, bin schon sehr zufrieden, aber mal ne frage...
> reicht eine schicht epoxyd oder noch mehr?
> Habe noch Klarlack und Bootslack, den Bootslack mag ich aber nicht so, da der so gelblich ist...
> was würdet ihr meinem popper empfehlen?



Das kommt immer auf die Dicke der Epoxid-Schichten an. Anfangs habe ich gerne eine dicke drauf gemacht. Aber jetzt tendiere ich eher zu 2-3 dünneren Schichten. Weil das Ergebniss einfach schöner wird, finde ich zumindest. Irgendwie kommen die Farben darunter besser zur geltung und die Oberfläche wird meiner Meinung nach glatter und gleichmäßiger. 
Geh hin und mache eine dünne drauf. Du hast ja en Köderkarussell oder nicht? Wenn ja, dann legst nach 4-6 Stunden die 2. Schicht drauf und lässt das ganze weitere etliche Stunden drehen. Nach nochmal 6 Stunden oder auch am nächsten Tag kannst dann nochmal eine ganz dünne, letzte Abschlussschicht Epoxid drauf pinseln und dann müssten die 3 Schichten ne super Endschicht ergeben.
Kannst es aber auch bei 2 Schichten belassen, reicht auch völlig aus.


----------



## Terraxx (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, ne n drehkarussel hab ich leider nicht -.-
habe es meistens so 2-3 min. so per hand gedreht und dann gleichzeitig gepustet, wenn es einen relativ festen eindruck gemacht hat, hab ich die dinger an n klammer aufgehangen...
Jut, dann kommt jetzt noch eine Schicht rauf, thx


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> ok, ne n drehkarussel hab ich leider nicht -.-
> habe es meistens so 2-3 min. so per hand gedreht und dann gleichzeitig gepustet, wenn es einen relativ festen eindruck gemacht hat, hab ich die dinger an n klammer aufgehangen...
> Jut, dann kommt jetzt noch eine Schicht rauf, thx



Was hast du für Epoxid?
Meines ist stundenlang ziehmlich flüssig (Behnke 601er). Da würde ich ohne Köderkarussell ziehmlich alt aussehen.


----------



## Terraxx (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

lidl-epoxyd, also son 5-min.zeugs...
Das ist doch ok oder nicht?


----------



## Terraxx (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, mein erster Popper,|stolz:
Hatt eig. alles gut geklappt, war zwar mit dem sehr hartem Chromium-Draht schwer, das "gerüst" zu "brennen" und aus dem plexiglas sone kuhle reinzukriegen aber insgesamt doch ganz gut...oder #c|kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> lidl-epoxyd, also son 5-min.zeugs...
> Das ist doch ok oder nicht?



Ja ist ok. Ich benutz nur das 5 Min. Zeugs, auch das von Lidl.
Es gab bisher noch keine Probleme und Bissfest ist es auch. 
Der große Vorteil von dem Zeugs ist, man baut abends schnell einen Wobb und angelt am nächsten morgen mit dem Teil!


----------



## Terraxx (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja ist ok. Ich benutz nur das 5 Min. Zeugs, auch das von Lidl.
> Es gab bisher noch keine Probleme und Bissfest ist es auch.
> Der große Vorteil von dem Zeugs ist, man baut abends schnell einen Wobb und angelt am nächsten morgen mit dem Teil!


und wie viel schichten nimmst du?


----------



## west1 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Terraxx schrieb:


> und wie viel schichten nimmst du?


3 Schichten, die erste aufs Holz, dann die Farben und 2 zum Schluss.


----------



## weberei (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Epoxy von Lidl?

Ihr meint den Discounter, oder?

Wo bekommt man da Epoxy? Würde dann evtl auch mal dort nachsehen, oder war das sone Soneraktion?
Im onlineshop von Lidl gibt es kein epoxy ...

danke schonmal


----------



## Terraxx (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jo war ne aktion aber letztens gabs das wieder irgendwo, ich war sehr zufreiden, habe nur noch 2 spritzen...


----------



## diemai (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Dein Popper fängt bestimmt seinen Fisch , ....sieht sehr funktionell aus !
                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke Tearraxx!!!

Macht eigendlich noch wer irgendwas? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, das Wetter ist zu gut!? Erst im winter ist dann wieder die Eigenbautensaison, oder traut ihr euch einfach nicht, eure Köder zu präsentieren :vik:   ?

Ich meine jetzt so diemai, kohlmeise, bondex, adlerauge  und wie sie alle heißen |rolleyes

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt so diemai, kohlmeise, bondex, adlerauge  und wie sie alle heißen |rolleyes




Ich hab doch gepostet wie ein Weltmeister!



Doch doch, keine Sorge, es sind einige Rohlinge da, die auf den Feinschliff warten.

Zum Lidl Epoxid: 
Nicht euer Ernst, das Zeug als Beschichtung zu nehmen? 
Ich meine, immerhin ist es kein Lack, sondern ein Kleber. Außerdem härtet es in keinster Weise transpartent aus. Ich weiß ja nicht....
Als Kleber super, aber als Lack würde ich doch was anderes nehmen.


----------



## west1 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich meine, immerhin ist es kein Lack, sondern ein Kleber. Außerdem härtet es in keinster Weise transpartent aus.



Transparent genug?


----------



## H3ndrik (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

west1 die sehen ja mal hammer aus!!! hast du schablonen benutzt oder von hand gemacht??
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1

Die schauen ganz gut aus, wenn auch ein wenig stumpf, wenn ich mir die Bemerkung erlauben darf.

Ich habe auch schon andere Ergebnisse gesehen. Leider gerade keinen Foto zur Hand, sonst würde ich das auch zeigen. 

Generell ist Laminierepoxid aber doch qualitativ besser und als Lack einem 5-Minuten Epoxid definitiv überlegen. Ich habe so einige UHU Schnellfest-lackierte Teile rumliegen, und die sehen nach einigen Jahren doch recht vergilbt aus. Ähnliches befürchte ich bei dem Lidl-Epoxid auch. 

Außerdem stinkt das Zeug wie der Teufel, und das auch noch im ausgehärteten Zustand. Aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## west1 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Die schauen ganz gut aus, wenn auch ein wenig stumpf, wenn ich mir die Bemerkung erlauben darf.



Glaubst du die Fische interessierts ob die hochglänzend oder deiner Meinung nach ein wenig stumpf aussehen? Ich glaubs nicht!  |supergri



> Ich habe so einige UHU Schnellfest-lackierte Teile rumliegen, und die sehen nach einigen Jahren doch recht vergilbt aus. Ähnliches befürchte ich bei dem Lidl-Epoxid auch.



Ich sehe bei meinen bisher noch keinen Unterschied ob nun Lidl- oder Conradprodukt.



> Außerdem stinkt das Zeug wie der Teufel, und das auch noch im ausgehärteten Zustand. Aber das nur nebenbei.



Riech ich nicht!  Meine Frau sagt immer dein Riechkolben hat durch deine Raucherei seinen Dienst aufgegeben. #c Die Fische scheint es auch nicht zu stören! 2 Tage nach der letzten Schicht und 8 Stunden nach der letzten Schicht siehe Anhang. Könnte aber ja sein dass die Fische auf den üblen Gestank stehen!  

@ H3ndrik
Alles von Hand gemacht.


----------



## diemai (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

........warte noch ein Weilchen , dann kommt der Hamann mit dem Hackebeilchen.........:q:q:q !


Nee , .......Spaß beiseite , bei mir dauert das mit der Bauerei immer etwas länger , da ich meistens immer 6-12 Köder auf einmal lackiere ,.... so kann ich mein Epoxy besser ausnutzen !

Aber die letzte Lackschicht trocknet gerade , .......kann sich nur um'n paar Tage handeln , dann siehst du von mir hier auch 'mal wieder 'was Neues !

Habe mich auch während der letzten Wochen viel mit Blinker-Bau beschäftigt , unter Anderem mit der Konstruktion eines "etwas anderen Blinkers" ,...... vielleicht kannst du ja erstmal damit Vorlieb nehmen , bis meine neuen Wobs soweit sind |supergri:q:q !

Ist zwar auf Englisch(weil ich auch viel international im Web unterwegs bin) , aber das ist wohl nicht soooo schlimm , oder #c?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K22X4gIHr4

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west: genial, fettes petri 
Ich hoffe mal, dass der popper poppt, der 2. ist schon unterwegs...
Ich werd mir auf Dauer evtl. eh was anderes holen, da, das ist der einzige Nachteil, er doch für die Menge zum lackieren etwas teuer ist...

Meint ihr man kann den Autoklarlack nehmen?
Ich hab zwar Bootslack aber der ist wohl schon zu dick geworden...

@diemai: Joa, ich hoff ma, dass des geht aber hätt nicht gedacht, dass ich das so hinbekomm' aber hat auch etwas gedauert, ma schaun ob ich bald routine reinkrieg 

cu,
Yannick

Edit: Frage:

Wenn ich Aluminium-Band auf den Rohling klebe, ist ja kein weiteres Epoxyd direkt aufs Holz nötig oder?
Also sollten dann doch 1 mal Farbe+Epoxyd und nochma 1 mal Epoxyd reichen oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Demai

jetzt sieht man dich auch mal in action!
:vik:

Einen krassen Blinker hast du da gebaut, würde ich mal sagen.
Hast du vor, den noch in irgendeiner Form farblich zu gestalten?
Das erste, dicke Glied bietet sich ja beinahe dazu an!


----------



## diemai (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Habe mittlererweile die Teile für 6 Stück davon ausgeschnitten, in Form geschliffen , gebohrt und entgratet , muß die jeweils vorderen Segmente aber noch in ihre gewölbte Form hämmern .

Ich werde die Dinger nur polieren und mit Reflexfolie bekleben , einige nach'm Polieren auch glühen(das V2A Blech bekommt dann eine dunkle blau/lila/braune Farbe , glänzt aber trotzdem noch) .

Blinker anzumalen , zu lackieren oder mit Glitter zu belegen ist immer etwas problematisch , weil die zum Schluß montierten Springringe immer wieder das Finish zerkratzen oder absplittern lassen , wenn man nicht höllisch aufpasst . 
Ich finde das voll nervig , habe es aber trotzdem schon öfters gemacht !

Aber da bei diesem Segment-Blinker 12 Springringe(anstatt der üblichen 2 Stück) montiert werden , lasse ich das lieber ganz , zumal die Montage der Ringe noch etwas fummeliger ist als bei "normalen" Blinkern .

@ Terraxx

Würde das schiere Holz epoxieren oder zumindestens lackieren , dann Alutape rauf , dann noch 'mal epoxieren und danach anmalen ,..... dann zum Schluß wieder den üblichen Abschlußlack 'drauf.  

Das Alu sollte vor'm Bemalen epoxiert werden , da direkt auf dem Alu die Farben nicht gut halten ,..... außerdem werden dadurch unsaubere Folienübergänge an Bauch und Rücken angeglichen , die dann ja später dann sowieso auch noch mit Farbe kaschiert werden .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe die farbe mit dem epoxyd angerührt, dann entsteht nämlich so eine transparente Farbe...deshalb hat das eig. auch sehr gut an dem Tape gehalten...

Und warum vor dem tape lackieren? meinst du das Tape hält nicht auf dem Holz ?


----------



## weberei (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

Cooles Video!

Bin gespannt auf eure nächsten Wobbler oder Jerkbaits oder was auch immer...

vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch was abgucken bzgl Muster o.Ä.

Grüße


----------



## H3ndrik (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kein mir jemand mal einen link für einen guten epoxid geben? dankeschön
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## weberei (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schau mal in basteln und selbermachen unter Haltbarkeit von Epoxydharz, da steht einiges drin.

Direkte Links gehen nicht immer, meist wird amn auf die Hauptseite des Shops umgeleitet, wenn man den Link klickt...


Hier der angesprochene thread

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164354


----------



## diemai (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terraxx

Wenn das Holz schön glattgeschliffen und völlig staubfrei ist , hält es wohl schon ,..... aber ich denke , das es besonders auf Epoxy noch besser hält , gerade wenn auch das Finish 'mal beschädigt werden sollte .

Ich habe meine letzten gefoilten Rohlinge allerdings auch nicht lackiert , habe aber satt Sprühkleber aufgebracht , auf den ich dann Netzstoff aufgebracht habe , damit das Muster später dann auf das Alu-Tape durchdrücken kann .

War ziehmlich fummelig und 'ne klebrige Angelegenheit , aber das Resultat sah am Ende dann doch ganz passabel aus .

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Xeffex (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe mich auch während der letzten Wochen viel mit Blinker-Bau beschäftigt[...].
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K22X4gIHr4
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Respekt,
also der Blinker läuft mal echt hammermäßig |bigeyes
Den würd ich mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in mein Ködersortiment aufnehmen.


----------



## west1 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> aber ich denke , das es besonders auf Epoxy noch besser hält



Genauso ist es!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> kein mir jemand mal einen link für einen guten epoxid geben? dankeschön
> gruß H3ndrik


http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/


----------



## diemai (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Xeffex

Danke für das Kompliment , hat auch etwas Arbeit gekostet !

 ...........angefangen hat die ganze Idee letzten Herbst am Isebekkanal in Hamburg , als ich dort an einen meiner Blinker-Prototypen ein Kondom gehakt hatte , und der Köder mit dem Anhängsel aber trotzdem noch gut lief :q:q:q!

@ weberei

So , hier nun wie versprochen einige Bilder meiner neuesten Wobbler .

Der große orange/gelbe Köder ist knapp 15 cm(ohne Lippe) lang , aus Lindenholz und nicht zusätzlich beschwert .
Er schlägt dermaßen doll aus und geht auch steil 'runter , so das ich ihn nicht gut in der Badewanne testen konnte , .......ich hoffe , das er sich nicht auf den Rücken dreht , sonst müßte ich noch nachträglich die Lippe verkleinern !

Der Dreigeteilte ist 12 cm lang , hat etwas Dachdeckerblei im vorderen Segment mit drin , ......er läuft durch die nach vorne zeigende Lippe relativ hochfrequent , dreht und wackelt nur leicht , .........also nicht so "schlangenmäßig" .
die Segmente berühren einander aber noch , so das es auch noch etwas Sound dazugibt .

Der kleine Wobbler mit ähnlicher Lippe wobbelt auch eher moderat , es ist schon fast ein Vibrieren , .......dieses hochfrequente Rollen und Wackeln !

Die drei Zweiteiligen sind ca. 9,5 cm , der blau/gelbe hat mir Probleme gemacht , er wollte einfach nicht laufen , .......mußte die Lippe 'n paarmal kleiner schleifen .

Bin immer noch nicht zufrieden damit , mehr kann ich aber nicht mehr machen , ....in'ner Wanne hatte er immer Aussetzer ,.... ich denke , das das an dem beweglichen Schwanz liegt , .......habe noch die Hoffnung , das es sich am Wasser bessert , man hat dort einfach bessere Testbedingungen .

Daher hab' ich mir beim Anmalen auch nicht so Mühe gegeben |bigeyes!

Es sind auch noch zwei Jerbaits zu sehen , ......die sinken recht schnell , so das ich sie wohl auch in Tiefen über 10 m fischen kann , der Größere ist ca 8,5 cm .

Der Köder mit den Augen vorne auf der Kopfschräge ist ein Experiment ! 
Es stellte sich heraus , das er kaum wobbelt , aber dafür hochfrequent rollt und wackelt , er bricht auch bei schnellem Zug nicht seitlich aus , ..........daher denke ich , das er einen guten "Diving Jerk" oder "Pullbait" abgibt .

Auf solche Köder hab' ich schon gefangen , und dieser "vibriert" wiegesagt auch noch :vik:!

Dann ist noch ein weiterer Wobbler mit spitzer Alu-Lippe dabei ,.... das Design hab' ich mir in der Galerie von "TackleUnderground" abgeschaut , ........zu meiner Überraschung rollt er nicht so stark , wie ich dachte , ....eine gesunde Mischung aus Wobbeln und Rollen eben:vik: !

Der Köder mit der integrierten Lippe(gün/gelb)ist eine Version des wohl ältesten Tauch-Wobblers der Welt , des "Rush Tango Minnow" , original von ca. 1915 .

Wobbelt schön und läßt sich super werfen , ....was will man mehr :vik:?

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So , ....hier der Rest vom Schützenfest ......:q!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Terrax
Cooler popper  

@dimai
Die Blinker im Clip sind ja mal obergeil!!! könntest Du mir ein Pic davon schicken ? oder eine Bauanleitung??? Echt nen hammer Teil !!!#6#6
 Super Wobbler#6 der Orange gefällt mir besonders ! viel ervolg damit !

Hier ist ein Bild von dem Netz was ich für das Schuppenmuster nehme


----------



## GolemX (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Diemai, ernsthaft die Blinker sind der Hammer ! |bigeyes
Solltest du mal eine Serienproduktion anfangen (zu einem erschwinglichen Preis  )
Würde ich sofort einen nehmen !


----------



## weberei (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai:

ok, danke fürs Zeigen!

Sehen wirklich alle sehr gut aus!
Der Orange im 1. Bild gefällt mir am Besten, der ist echt super gut!!! Wie machst du da die Schuppen also mit was für einem Netz?

Grüße


----------



## weberei (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

War auch wieder fleißig |rolleyes

Die Hälfte der neu ausgesägten Formen (7 von 14) habe ich an diesem Wochenende geformt, der Rest wird folgen...






Den oben rechts werde ich wohl nochmal bearbeiten müssen, der gefällt mir nicht, wie er ist... 

#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Die sind aus Fichte?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> So , ....hier der Rest vom Schützenfest




Man, du warst ja fleißig!
Mein Lieblingswobbler aus der Armada ist der grüne mit der orange gestrichen integrierten Schaufel vom letzten Bild. Der Tieftaucher aus Linde von Bild 1 hat auch was. Die Schaufel kommt mir aber sehr breit vor, deswegen wahrscheinlich auch die heftige Aktion, die du schon festgestellt hast.

Was ist das für ein Material, aus dem du das Netzmuster hergestellt hast? Sieht nämlich klasse aus!
#6


----------



## diemai (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte , Leute|wavey:#6 !

@ Kohlmeise , @ weberei

Das Netzmuster des großen orangen Tieftauchers habe ich durch ein längliches Stück Lochblech(Alu , 1mm) gesprüht , ....hatte ich vom Schrottplatz in'ner Firma .

So'ne Bleche werden an Schaltschränken an den Lufteinlässen verwendet , .......zum Spühen habe ich es entsprechend der Außenkontur des Köders gebogen und in einen Schraubstock gespannt , so konnte ich den Wobbler satt anliegend in das Blech einhängen .

Der Köder darunter wurde durch eine kleine Kunststoff-Matte aus'm 1-€-Laden gesprüht , die ich mit Klammern am Köder befestigt hatte !

@ Hannes94

Hab' die Bilder des Blinkers leider schon gelöscht , aber du findest sie unter http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/hardbaits/17732-metal-swimbait-jointed-spoon.html .
Der Köder dort ist der mit der tiefen Wölbung(der 1. im Video) , ......mit einer flacheren Wölbung läuft der Blinker aber lebendiger(der 2. im Video) .

Eine allgemeine Bauanleitung für Blinker findest du auf http://www.KoederDesign.de ,.... dort im Forum auf Sparte "Metall" gehen , ....dort auf "Blinker" , ......da ist ein Thread "Blinkerherstellung in der heimischen Werkstatt" .

Weiß allerdings nicht , ob du da ohne Registrierung 'reinkommst ,...... einfach verlinken funktioniert glaub'ich auch nicht ?

Das Bearbeiten von V2A Blech ist allerdings nicht so ganz einfach !

@ GolemX

Für eine Serienproduktion würde man Stanzwerkzeuge benötigen , und es übersteigt meine Möglichkeiten , diese entweder selbst zu bauen oder für sehr viel Geld bauen zu lassen . 
In Handarbeit dauert die Herstellung pro Stück ca. 2,5 Std(reine Arbeitszeit) , aber auch nur , weil ich gelegentlich einen Schleifbock auf der Arbeit benutzen kann , .........wenn ich alles feilen müsste , würde es mindestens doppelt so lange dauern , denke ich ?

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Terraxx (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne sache, diemai!

Mal schaun was sich jetzt bei mir noch so machen lässt


----------



## weberei (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@adlerauge:

Ja, alle aus Fichte! Das bebleien sollte kein Problem werden, bei der Größe muss nicht viel rein (so um 20 g für Suspender)

@ diemai:

Ok, danke!


----------



## basshunt.er (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo an alle! Mein Name is Lenni und ich baue schon seit längerem Wobbler hauptsächlich für Forelle und Barsch!
Hier sind mal zwei zu sehen der linke heißt Masern für den anderen hab ich kein Namen - einfach Barsch 
 Mfg Lenni


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@basshunt.er: Dann bauen wir beide ja Wobbler für die gleichen Zielfische!

Die beidne sind echt gut geworgen. Leider ist das Bild stark verschwommen und man kann die Details nicht so gut erkennen, aber in der Farbgebung machen sie einen guten Eindruck. Wie laufen die die beiden? Wie viel Blei hast du wo angebracht? Aus welchem Material sind die?


----------



## basshunt.er (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adl3r4ug3
ich hab das bild mit meiner Handykamera gemacht deswegen ist es so verschwommen!
Die beiden laufen sehr agil d.h. starkes lanken und linksrechtslauf!
Ich hab das Blei um die Bauchöse herum platziert und die Wobbler sind aus Abachi und ungefähr 5 cm lang!

mfg basshunt.er


----------



## weberei (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, alle Rohlinge fertig! (siehe Anhang)
oben die "alten" unten die "neuen"


der oben rechts wurde überarbeitet, gefällt mir aber immer noch nicht... Egal, passt schon.

Grüße


----------



## diemai (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

....vielleicht gefällt er später den Hechten aber um so besser ,........das kann man nie vorher sagen.....:q:q!

                          Viel Glück#6 , diemai


----------



## weberei (8. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau, deswegen habe ich ihn ja behalten, hätte ihn fast weggeschmissen aber das war dann doch blöd 

Mal sehen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

wie Ihr wisst, experimentiere ich gerade mit der Tauchlacktechnik um die Wobbler mit Acrylfarbe zu grundieren. Gestern und heute habe ich den ersten Balsawobbler dieser Technik untertzogen und vor wenigem Minuten kam die letzte etwas dünnere Acrylgrundierungsschicht von glaube ich insgesamt 3 oder 4 drauf.

Damit ihr nicht denkt, dass ich eine Sommerpause eingelegt habe, habe ich Euch mal ein Bild von dem noch abhängenden Wobbler geschossen:

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/8351/15538509.jpg


----------



## stefano89 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, die Oberfläche sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, wie und mit was genau haste das denn gemacht. Hab das Thema auch fleißig mitverfolgt und auch mal getestet. Hab Leinölfirnis und Terpentinersatz im Verh. 1:1 gemischt, da ich kein Leinöl gefunden hab bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass Firnis schon gekochtes Leinöl ist und habs nicht gekocht. Dann hab ich die Wobbs in relativ dickflüssigen Lack getaucht, wär vielleicht auch was geworden, aber leider war der Lack schon sehr alt, und unbrauchbar. Wie du dir denken kannst war das Ergebnis dann nicht so toll, die Oberfläche wurde nicht glatt genug, mussten noch 2, 3 Schichten Sprühlack zur Grundierung drauf...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Tauchen in Lack scheint mir eh nicht die optimale Lösung zu sein.  Mit Klarlack erzeugt man eine wirklich glatte Oberfläche eher durch das Pinseln in vielen, dann aber ganz dünnen Schichten. Zuviel Lack bringt auch ganz schnell ganz viele Wellen und Dellen mit sich.

Alternative, wer es denn will: Eine Schicht Epox direkt aufs Holz. Glatter dürfte es nicht gehen.


----------



## stefano89 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gibts denn eine Alternative, die man mit feinem Schmirgelpapier schleifen kann? Hab das mit Epoxy noch nicht probiert, weil es mir dazu zu schade ist. Der LAck den ich habe trocknet jedoch nicht genug durch, er franst beim Schmirgeln selbst mit hoher Körnung aus...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

ich habe meinen weißen Acryllack sehr verdünnt, damit er nicht zu dick ist und zu viel Farbe auf einmal am Köder bleibt. Das mit dem Leinöl und Terpentin habe ich weggelassen. Dadurch, dass ich etwa 3-4 Schichten Arcyllack draufgebe, brauche ich den Wobbler nicht auch noch mit Leinör/Terpentin vollsaugen lassen. 

In dem Video mit dem finnischen Wobblerbauer hat er ja zuerst den Köder in Terpentin Verdünnung getaucht (kein Leinöl) und dann sofort in den weißen Lack. Er hat einen Autolack verwendet. Der ist mir aber viel zu teuer und desshalb bleibe ich bei meinem weißen Acryllack.

Damit habe ich es auch mal versucht, aber als ich nach dem Terpentin in die Farbe gegangen bin, hat die nicht richtig gehaftet und ist total ungleichmäßig verloffen und hat sich einfach nicht auf dem Wobbler gehalten.
Diese Methode habe ich dann eingestellt und tauche jetzt den Wobbler direkt in die Farbe ohne vorher irgend ne Terpentin Sache oder ne Grundierung anzuwenden.

Mit ist nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler passiert. Eigentlich hätte ich es wissen müssen...ich habe die beiden Wobblerhälften und die Achse mit Ponal Express Wasserfest eingeklebt. Wenn mein Acryllack auf den trockenen Ponal kommt und dann trocknet, bilden sich kleine bis einen halben Millimeter große Risschen. Aber nur auf dem schon trockenen Ponal. Auf dem Holz habe ich da keine Probleme. Naja, das nächste Mal nehme ich wieder Epoxid zum einkleben und dann habe ich diese Probleme nicht mehr. Ich denke mal das liegt daran, dass der Ponal noch nicht ganz trocken ist, wobei ich mindestens 18-20 Stunden gewartet habe und der war dann auch hart, richtig hart sogar. Verschliffen und gut war, aber irgendwie halt doch nicht so ganz trocken...naja.

Zwischen den einzelnen Schichten habe ich den Lack leicht angeschliffen und die Ösen nach jeder Prozedur von Farbe enternt, sodass ich am Schluss nicht ganz so viel wegkrazen muss. 

Leider musste ich den Schaufelschlitz schon vor dem Lackieren anbringen, bzw schon vor dem einkleben der Achse. Weil sie verläuft nur ca. 3-4mm oberhalb der Körperunterseite. Und geht somit genau mitten durch den Schaufelschlitz. Das ist ein bisschen ärgerlich, da beim tauchen in den Lack sich der Schlitz immer ein bisschen mit Farbe füllt und somit ich den nachher wieder freimachen kann. Aber naja, beim nächsten mal muss ich entweder die Achse anders legen, sodass ich den Schlitz nach der Grundierung anbrigen kann, oder halt wieder freikratzen.

In diesem Sinne, Bilder von der fertigen Bemalung werden diese Woche vielleicht noch kommen, wenn ich noch dazu komme.


----------



## diemai (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Auf Holzleim hat man mit Farbe immer irgendwie Probleme , finde ich ! 
Hatte das bei irgendeiner Gelegenheit 'mal festgestellt , .......auf dem Holz deckte der erste Anstrich Ölfarbe schon gut und dort , wo Leimspuren 'drauf waren , eben nicht !

                                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Da bin ich aber froh, dass das nicht nur mir so geht. Anfangs dachte ich schon, dass etwas mit dem Leim nicht stimmt. Man lernt eben nie aus. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich wieder Eopxid zum verkleben nehmen.


----------



## weberei (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab mir Sprengringe und Drillinge besorgt 

ringe sind heute eingetroffen:

5mm und 13,5 kg tragkraft.

Sind aber etwas klein finde ich, der einzige Nachteil aber ist, dass sie schwer auf die Schraubösen gehen  Gibt es da irgendeinen Tipp, mitdem das einfacher geht, irgendeine Zange oder so (meine sowas schonmal gesehen zu haben....)

Danke 


Und:

wie kann man Deko am Drilling besfestigen? Also zB Federn (dekofedern sind doch ok, oder?) oder dünnes Lederband, das ich hier noch gefunden habe? Mit Garn festbinden und dann Kleber drüber oder wie läuft das? 

Danke nochmal


----------



## stefano89 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, na wenn du jetzt noch 1 und 1 zusammenzählst kannste dir selbst helfen: Sprengingzange bei Google eingeben ;-)
Und deine 2. Frage haste dir ja auch schon selbst beantwortet^^
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke, wollte nur ne bestätigung

DANKE


----------



## diemai (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

An einem Wobbler-Drilling solltest du mit Deko-Material sparsam umgehen , da sonst der Lauf zu sehr behindert werden könnte .

Da hast es ja schon gesagt , das Bindematerial wird mit Garn fixiert , danach die Wicklung mit Klarlack lackiert .

Spinner vertragen am besten dekorierte Haken , da sie ja nicht wobbeln wie ein Wobbler oder Blinker .

Ich habe schon Haken mit verschiedenen Woll ,-sowie Metallic-Fäden dekoriert , .........einfach mehrfach durch's Ör schlaufen und dann mit einem Stück Knicklicht-Schlauch über's Hakenör geschoben fixieren(Schrumpfschlauch geht auch) , zum Schluß mit 'ner Schere die Länge der Fäden trimmen .

Das funktioniert aber nur bei bestimmten Hakengrößen(2 und 1 glaub'ich war das ???) , da die Knicklichschläuche ja'nen Innendurchmeser von ca. 4,5 mm haben .

Früher habe ich auch gelbes oder rotes hohles Nylonseil benutzt , ........nach dem Abschneiden der passenden Länge hab' ich ein Ende mit'm Feuerzeug angeschmolzen , so das es nicht mehr aufreppeln kann(aber das hohle Ende nicht verschlossen wird)und dann das andere Ende aufgereppelt(so das nur ca. die Hakenschaftlänge ganz bleibt) .

Nun wird das Stück Seil auf den Haken aufgesteckt , das aufgereppelte Ende unter den Hakenbögen zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger verzwirbelt(es dürfen keine Seil-Fasern mehr vorstehen) und dann erhitzt man das Seilende auf dem Hakenschaft unter ständigem Drehen mit'm Feuerzeug , so das es LEICHT anschmilzt und man es mit dem Fingern zusammendrücken kann(Vorsicht , HEIß !) .

Auf diese Weise kann das Seil von unten her nicht weiter aufreppeln und man erhält einen schönen Puschel auf dem Drilling .

Beide Methoden sind aber wohl nur für Spinner geeignet ,..... bei Drillingen für Wobbler würde ich immer nur wenige , leichte Fasern , Metallic-Fäden , Federteile , etc . anbinden , die ausschließlich paralell zum Hakenschaft zu liegen kommen , damit sie möglichst wenig Widerstand bieten und das Wobbeln nicht behindern .

                                 Viel Glück , diemai|wavey:


----------



## gufipanscher (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Damit habe ich es auch mal versucht, aber als ich nach dem Terpentin in die Farbe gegangen bin, hat die nicht richtig gehaftet und ist total ungleichmäßig verloffen und hat sich einfach nicht auf dem Wobbler gehalten.
> Diese Methode habe ich dann eingestellt und tauche jetzt den Wobbler direkt in die Farbe ohne vorher irgend ne Terpentin Sache oder ne Grundierung anzuwenden.




kleiner tipp...... terpentin und Acryl verträgt sich nicht. wenn schon terpentin bzw verdünnung, dann mit kunstharzlack
denn acryl ist auf wasserbasis.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
es ist spannend mit anzusehen, wie verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert werden, den Rohling zu Grundieren. Ich habe aufgehört den Rohling nochmal fein zu schleifen oder so. Oberflächenfehler verschwinden spätestens nach der 2. Epoxyschicht und darauf kommt dann eben ne weisse Sprühgrundierung und dann direkt die Farbe. Da aber das 2 fache Epoxieren zum Versiegeln immer recht lange dauert (50MinEpox, Nach 4 Std 2 Schicht nass in nass, Köderkarusell), verfolge ich weiterhin eure Tests. Tauchtechniken sind recht interessant. MfG Björn

@Dieter: Dein V4A-Swimbaitblinker ist der Oberhammer!
@gufipanscher: Es gibt Acrylfarben auf Wasser- sowie auch auf Lösungsmittelbasis;-)


----------



## gufipanscher (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @gufipanscher: Es gibt Acrylfarben auf Wasser- sowie auch auf Lösungsmittelbasis;-)



da hast du recht, aber so wie er es beschrieben hat, wars wohl eine klassische wasserbasisfarbe, wie es bei acryl üblich ist


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@gufipanscher: Mensch...da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, warum sich das nicht vertragen hat. Natürlich ist meine Acrylfarbe auf Wasserbasis. Jetzt ists klar...


----------



## weberei (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

Ich bastel nur Jerkbaits, sollte ich dort auch vorsichtig sein mit zuviel Deko?

Danke noch für die ausführliche antwort!  :m
#h


----------



## stefano89 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Probiers doch einfach aus. Binde das Zeugs provisorisch dran und ab ins Wasser damit. Wenn die Jerks dann noch laufen ist gut.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke 
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

weberei, was meinst du denn genau mit Deko? Meinst du damit diese Federn und sonst. Accesoires, die du an die Drillinge hängen wolltest?

Mein Tipp: Einfach testen, genau wies' stefano89 gesagt hat. Denn Probieren geht über studieren. Diese Erfahrung habe ich auc hschon gemacht und es stimmt wirklich. Durch probieren lernt man am meisten und ist hinterher auch am glücklichsten, wenns funktioniert.

Mein Wobbler bekommt übrigens en TigerStripe (EDIT: ich meine natürlich FireTiger) Dekor. Bin schon dran. Morgen kommt dann Epoxid drauf und Bilder kommen am Sonntag.


----------



## diemai (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Ich hab's selbst noch nicht gemacht , aber kann mir vorstellen , das ein zu großer Puschel auf'm Haken auch einen Jerk etwas ausbremsen könnte .

Habe auf TackleUnderground aber auch Oberflächenjerks mit schön dekorierten Schwanzdrillingen gesehen , die nach Aussage der Erbauer die Aktion nicht allzuviel behindern .

Probier's einfach 'mal aus , .......Testlauf mit dekoriertem und mit nacktem Haken , dann wirst du bestimmt schon 'was feststellen können .

                                  Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## weberei (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi!

Mit Deko meinte ich Federn oder sowas (gummibänder und was weiß ich  )

Ok, zu viel wollte ich eh nicht dran machen, so ein-zwei Federn reichen schon aus... Passt schon 

Gruß

@Adlerauge: Auf den bin ich gespannt!
Vom Namen her klingt es vielversprechend  Kann mir aber nicht viel drunter vorstellen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> @Adlerauge: Auf den bin ich gespannt!
> Vom Namen her klingt es vielversprechend  Kann mir aber nicht viel drunter vorstellen... |kopfkrat



Du kennst FireTiger Dekor nicht? Google mal danach. Ist keine Erfindung von mir...


----------



## stefano89 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hast aber nicht Firetiger, sondern TigerStripe geschreiben, dachte somit auch, dass du da was neues kreiert hast...|kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

genau so wie Stefano habe ich es auch verstanden |kopfkrat

Aber Firetiger ist mir natürlich bekannt :q
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe ich wirklich TigerSpripe geschrieben???:q

Sorry Leute, ich meinte natürlich FireTiger!!!:q

Tut mir leid...


----------



## basshunt.er (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
Hier noch mal was neues von mir!Is bessere Quali als die anderen
Gruß
basshunt.er


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schön folierte Köder hast du da gebaut!
Sind die beiden unteren kleine Jerks?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@basshunt.er: Wirklich schöne Teile! Natürlich wirkende Wobbler sind doch immer noch die Schönsten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ein bisschen was neues von mir...
:m

Leider sind die Fotos nicht toll geworden :c, na ja...






Hier die zwei Ersatzwobbler für den neulich verlorenen kleinen. Beide sind ca. 7,5 cm lang und dürften den Barschen, Zandern und Hechten gleichermaßen gefährlch werden. Der obere ist aus Balsa, der untere aus Limba gefertigt.





Und hier noch ein ca. 17 cm langer Wobbler (Fichte), der mir einige Schweißperlen beschwert hat. Zuerst musste die Schaufel massiv gekürzt werden, dann stellte sich am Wasser heraus, dass er zu heftig flankte. Also noch ein weitere Öse weiter oben an der Schaufel angebracht. Außerdem hatte er doch mehr Auftrieb, als das in der Badewanne den Anschein hatte. So musste am leider schon fertigen Wobbler leider noch eine Bohrung her, die mit einer 4 gramm Kugel gefüllt wurde. Dann noch das ganze so gut es eben ging farblich anpassen und eine erneute Epoxschicht drüber und voila, nun ist er fertig und wird heute nachmittag ausgeführt.


----------



## weberei (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Basshunter, Kohlmeise:  schick, schick was ihr da gezaubert habt!

Dann viel Glück heute beim Test!
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: sehr tolle Wobbler hast du da gebaut, die wirken sehr natürlich.

_____________

Sagt mal, vor einigen Monaten hat hier ein Bastler so ein Barschdekor reingestellt. Es war überwiegend Weis mit Grün. Ein bisschen rot war drin, glaube ich bei den Kiemendeckeln, aber sonst keine Farben. Weis und Grün waren 95% der Farbgebung. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, von welchem Bastler der Wobbler war. 
Wer erinnert sich, dass er diesen Wobbler gebaut hat, denn dieses Dekor wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren. 
Wenn ich jetzt selber nach diesem Wobbler suche, geht es Stunden, bis ich den gefunden habe, aber hoffenltich erinnert sich einer von Euch, wer den Wobbler gebaut hat und kann mir vllt die Seite sagen, wo er gepostet wurde.
Wäre super!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2567225&postcount=7016 Das ist der Wobbler.


----------



## diemai (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ basshunt.er

Das mit der Folie hast du echt gut hinbekommen , ....sieht toll aus !

@ Kohlmeise

Die beiden Kleinen gefallen mir sehr , irgendwie schön gedeckte Farben , .......sehen nicht so "aufdringlich" nach Kunstköder aus:q:q!

                      Schöne Arbeiten , .......Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für die Blumen!
:vik:

Der Test heute nachmittag verlief schon mal gar nicht so schlecht. 
In einem klaren Altwasser testete ich zunächst den gelb-bräunlichen kleinen Wobb. Nach dem 5. Wurf sah ich dann einen ca. 65er Hecht sein Maul aufsperren. Leider verfehlte er den Wobb und war auch nicht mehr zum Beißen zu überreden. Na ja, besser für ihn...:q

Der andere kleine Wobb brachte einen Untermaßigen Hecht, einen Barsch und zu guter Letzt noch einen Nachläufer eines guten Döbels. 

Den großen Wobb hatte ich zu Hause vergessen. Test wird nachgeholt.

Aber sie fangen, so viel steht schon mal fest.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich wollte schon lange mal fragen...

Hat jemand Lust auf ein "AB-Besenstiel" - Treffen?
Ich meine, wir posten uns hier die Finger wund, vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen, wo man sich persönlich kennenlernen kann. 

ich weiß, meistens klappts dann doch nicht, und hier sind auch einige unter 18 dabei, aber wer weiß?

Bei uns hier unten gibts z.B. so richtig schöne Gewässer...:k


----------



## stefano89 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wo ist denn dieses ,,bei uns hier unten´´ ?


----------



## Hannes94 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super wobbler leute   besonders  Kohlmeise´s "Problemwobbler" gefällt mir :q
 Ich bin auch blald wider mit ner ladung fertig .

 Das mit dem Treffen wäre ne geile Idee:vik:,  ich wäre evtl dabei wenn es am Wochenende ist ( rein Schultechnisch), wo würden wir uns denn  wenn treffen;+????   mich müsste außerdem einer vom Bahnhof abholen weil ich mit dem Zug fahren muss ....  halt das unter 18 prblem ..... #t
Aber ist ne echt geile idee


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieses ,,bei uns hier unten´´ ?




das wäre im schönen Frankenland, Nähe Nürnberg.

Aber demai wohnt in HH, da wäre ein Treffen in "der Mitte" wohl besser....#c


----------



## Hannes94 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> das wäre im schönen Frankenland, Nähe Nürnberg.
> 
> Aber demai wohnt in HH, da wäre ein Treffen in "der Mitte" wohl besser....#c



 Ich würde auch sagen das wir uns "in der Mitte" Treffen .
Hmm... ich wohne in Rostock  .... vileicht könnte mich ja einer mitnehmen ;+  da ich  auf den zug angewisen bin


----------



## basshunt.er (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@kohlmeise 
ja die beiden unteren sin jerks der in der mitte ist noch ohne epox!
die drei laufen sehr agil!
@all
danke für die blumen! das sind meine ertsen versuche im foilieren von wobs!

mfg 
basshunt.er


----------



## swift (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Woher bezieht ihr denn die ganzen Drillinge? Habt ihr vielleicht ne Größentabelle, die man sich ausdrucken kann um zu gucken welche Größe an die Wobbler passt? Hab gerade schon wie wild gesucht aber scheinbar hab ich die falschen Suchbegriffe. |uhoh:


----------



## diemai (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

.........bei mir würde das mit'm Treffen aus familiären Gründen sowieso nicht klappen .......das ist schon 'mal sicher !

Ich wünschte , ich könnte meine Köder auch immer so schön "hart am Fisch" testen , aber alles , was heute gebissen hat , war ein ca. 10 cm Barsch auf einen 63 mm Eigenbau-Blinker !!!!#q#q#q 

@ swift

......so'ne Tabelle hab' ich 'n paar Seiten vorher gepostet , vielleicht weiß "weberei" ja noch , wo genau der Link ist#c ?

Aber Hakengrößen fallen je nach Hersteller auch verschieden aus ,...... also nach Möglichkeit 'mal im Laden schauen , damit man einen Eindruck bekommt , die Routine dazu bekommt man später automatisch !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



swift schrieb:


> Woher bezieht ihr denn die ganzen Drillinge? Habt ihr vielleicht ne Größentabelle, die man sich ausdrucken kann um zu gucken welche Größe an die Wobbler passt? Hab gerade schon wie wild gesucht aber scheinbar hab ich die falschen Suchbegriffe. |uhoh:




Ich verwende meistens 1/0 er für die größeren Exemplare ab 15 cm, 1er bei Wobbs von 11 - 15 cm, 9 - 10 cm 4er, bei 7 - 8 cm 4er oder 6er, kleiner baue ich kaum. 
Werde mir mal ein paar 2er Drillinge zulegen, so eine Zwischengröße ist manchmal ganz hilfreich.

Meine letzte größere Bestellung war bei einem Händler in der Bucht, VMC brünierte Drillinge für günstig Geld.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@swift: schau mal hier! Für Wobbler von 5-7cm nehme ich 8er Drillinge. Ich schaue immer, dass der Abstand von zwei Haken der Drillinge etwa der Wobblerdicke entspricht. Das ist zwar nur so über den Daumen gepeilt, stimmt aber meistens dann von der Größe her schon.


----------



## weberei (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



swift schrieb:


> Woher bezieht ihr denn die ganzen Drillinge?



Meine sind von Ebay: 50 Stück für etwa 8 € (incl Versandkosten)

Drillinge



> Habt ihr vielleicht ne Größentabelle, die man sich ausdrucken kann um zu gucken welche Größe an die Wobbler passt? Hab gerade schon wie wild gesucht aber scheinbar hab ich die falschen Suchbegriffe. |uhoh:



Habe mich beim Kauf auch an die Faustregel gehalten ("Dicke des Köders = Spitzenabstand beim Drilling")

Ja diemai, habe den Link abgespeichert:

Größenvergleich

Wenn du den Zoomfaktor auf 80% stellst, sollte alles passen. Unten auf jeder Seite ist aber nen Kontrollstreifen: 1 zoll, wenn du abmisst sollten es etwa 2,4 cm sein (glaub ich schau lieber mal in Google nach der Umrechnung!)...

--------------

Habe die erste Hälfte der neuen 14 Stück bebleit (alle perfekt) und heute begonnen zu bemalen.
Sieht alles soweit ganz gut aus 

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

1 Zoll = 25,4mm. Fertig mit der Umrechnung


----------



## swift (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, hab jetzt mal ne kleine Bestellung aufgegeben.
Hoffentlich kommts bald an, damit ich loslegen kann... |sagnix :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@swift: Wo hast die Drillinge bestellt?


----------



## weberei (14. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

wieder ne Serie fertig:







wird meine vorletzte gewesen sein, meine Eltern machen Stress, da ich alles im Zimmer mache (hatte ich ja schonmal erwähnt iwie hier im Thread) #q :c
Beileid bitte . 
Habe aber am Ende etwa 30 Stück, die ich dann noch mit Epoxy überziehe, das muss dann reichen erstmal. 

Vielleicht fange ich ja später nochmal an |rolleyes

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (14. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

......hast' ja jetzt alle möglichen Farbtöne durch , ....da kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen mit den Hechten :vik:!

Das mit deinen Eltern könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen , wenn dein Zimmer ständig mit Spänen und Staub verschmutzt wäre und du das nicht selber saubermachst ,.........ansonsten verstehe ich das rein garnicht , wie man seinem Kind eine kreative oder auch eine sportliche Beschäftigung verbieten kann !

Vielleicht wäre ihnen das ja lieber , wen du saufender-,.....und kiffenderweise immer erst nachts um 1.00 nach hause kommst und dann die Schule schwänzt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes????

Also , .........ich weiß nicht;+;+|kopfkrat !

Kopf hoch#6 , ........Gruß , diemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> ......hast' ja jetzt alle möglichen Farbtöne durch , ....da kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen mit den Hechten :vik:!
> 
> ...




So, und dazu gebe ich jetzt auch meinen Senf.:r

Als ich den Beitrag von weberei gelesen habe...stopp...erst mal tolle Wobblerh hast du gebaut!...jetzt gehts weiter...dachte ich, ohh wie können einem Eltern sowas verbieten...ich meine diemai hats ja schon gesagt. Du machst ja anscheinend deine Arbeitsspuren selber weg und machst ja deinen Eltern damit keinen Ärger, wenn du stundenlang in deinem Zimmer hockst und Wobbler bastelst. Ich bin selber Schüler und baue auch Wobbler, wie ihr ja wisst. In meinem Zimmer nimmt der Schreibtisch auch 100% die Stellung einer Werkfläcue zum Bau von Wobblern ein...es stehen Farbdosen herum, an der Wand lehnt ne Balsaholzleiste und es liegt ne Menge V2A-Schweißdraht herum. Ach ja, en kleiner Schraubstock liegt auf der Unterlage, in den ich immer die Wobbler leicht einspanne, wenn en Kleber trocken muss und es stehen solche Schütten herum, die man aufeinander stapeln kann, wo man alles Mögliche reinlegen kann. Unter dem Schreibtisch stehen Farbdosen und vor der Heizung mein Köderkarussell . Eigentlich sollte ich auf meinem Schreibtisch Hausaufgaben machen, aber die verlagere ich halt an den Wohnzimmeresstisch oder ins Büro. Das sieht meine Mutter gar nicht gern, da ich die eigentlich in meinem Zimmer machen sollte. Aber ich habe sicherlich keine Lust, wenn ich mal ne halbe Stunde Wobbler bauen will, alles nachher wieder wegräumen zu müssen um dann wenn ich ich doch wieder Lust habe, etwas später, alles wieder auskramen zu müssen. So kann ich halt mal bauen, bis ich keine Lust mehr habe, oder irgendwas dazwischen kommt und dann alles stehen und liegen lassen und später einfach dort weiterzumachen, wo ich zuvor aufgehört habe ohne den ganzen Tamtam.
Da habe ich mich durchgesetzt und meine Position so klar gemacht und darf es auch so lassen. Wir hätten zwar ne große Werkstatt, wo ich basteln könnte, aber da drin hats das ganze Jahr 10-15° und der Raum ist viel zu groß um mal eben für en Stündchen die Heizung anzuschalten...

Und dazu was diemai gesagt hat, wegen:

"Vielleicht wäre ihnen das ja lieber , wen du saufender-,.....und kiffenderweise immer erst nachts um 1.00 nach hause kommst und dann die Schule schwänzt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes????"

Die Reaktion kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen, von dir diemai. So langsam denke ich echt, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft so langsam danach aussieht, als ob die von Dir geschilderte Ansicht immer mehr die Oberhand gewinnt.
Wenn weberei jetzt Schlagstöcke an der Drehmaschine drehen würde, oder sich Schlagringe fräsen würde oder Bomben basteln würde, dann würde ich die Reaktion von den Eltern ja noch verstehen, dass sie ihm das verbieten wollen, aber bei Wobblern...das ist doch nichts schlimmes. Beim Basteln ist man beschäftigt und wenn man ans Wasser geht ist man auch beschäftigt, hockt nicht vorm Fernseher oder PC und hat frische Luft und stellt nichts böses an.
Also ich weiß echt nicht, wo da das Problem sein sollte.

Aber nicht dass ich hier noch ne Verwarnung wegen OffTopic bekomme. Desshalb höre ich jetzt auf hier zu schreiben, wobei ich noch viel weiter hätte in die Tasten hauen können...#c

Ich kann sowas einfach nicht verstehen.

Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Mein Wobbler ist fertig epoxierd und morgen werde ich en Bild reinstellen, wenn der Wobbler erste Laufübungen im Becken gemacht hat.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Drillinge gibts bei www.bleigussformen.de (VMC Permasteel) und bei www.maro-spinnerbau.de (IronClaw). Wer wo anders kauft ist selber schuld;-)
Ich benutze auch ab und zu Noname-Drillinge, auch wenn diese bedeutend stumpfer sind. Aber nur weil ich so blöde war mit die Paketeweise in der Bucht zu kaufen. Aber manchmal habe diese dünneren haken den Vorteil, dass man aus manchem normal schnell sinkenden Jerk nen langsam sinkenden Jerk machen kann. Die VMC Permasteel-Haken sind schon recht stabil bzw schwer. Die IronClow Drillinge eher dünndrähtig und leichter. Sie gefallen mir gut an Wobblern und Spinnern.


----------



## chefcamper (15. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo zusammen |wavey:
Als Erstes mal ein dickes Lob an alle, die hier immer so schön sägen, schleifen, kleben, brushen, lackieren, epoxieren etc.
Sind ja wirklich richtige Kunstwerke dabei! :m

Da ich mich jetzt grad hier durchwusel, muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben :q
Habt mich schon richtig schön angesteckt. Ausgerüstet bin ich schon, die ersten 3 Rohlinge sind schon fertig, wobei einer davon schon in der Tonne verschwunden ist... Meine Imprägnierung/Grundierung hat nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab... |gr:
Führ mir grade, da ich keine Möglichkeit zum basteln hab (bin im Urlaub bei meinen Eltern) den Thread zu herzen...
Bin momentan auf Seite #211... Hab da noch so einiges vor mir. (Ist ja auch irr, soviel in einen Thread zu packen #d|uhoh::r:q)

Werd mich dann mal mit Bildern meiner Rohlinge rühren, sobald ich den Thread durch hab und Fotos gemacht hab.

Bis dahin viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Chefcamper
Dann will ich Dich erstmal rechtherzlich begrüßen. Bin schon gespannt ws Du uns an Kunstwerken lieferst. Leider komme ich im Moment nicht zum Werkeln...aber ich hätte da schon wieder so eine Idee im Kopf was ich gerne bauen würde (sowas nervt wenn man keine Zeit findet!)


----------



## weberei (15. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

danke für das Lob an Alle!

Und zu euren Reaktionen:


Ich finde cool, wie ihr alle mitfühlt und mich "unterstützt", aber ich glaube ich habe das zu wenig erklärt: 
Ich wische zwar Staub in meinem Zimmer (jede Woche Samstag :q) aber den Rest (Wischen, Fenster putzen etc) übernimmt meine Mutter.
Außerdem ist es für sie nicht das Schlimmste, dass ich hier hobel und pfeile und bohre, sondern das Malen ist das größte Problem für sie, da, trotz der Zeitungen als Unterlage und ich über einer großen Kiste arbeite, immernoch farbe auf den teuren Korkboden kommen kann.

Zudem versteht sie nicht, warum ich so viel bastel, da ich noch keinen Angelschein habe (wird bald nachgeholt, nächsten März  ) und erst diesen Sommer dazu gekommen bin. 

Mama und Papa hätten es lieber, wenn ich alles auf dem Hof oder im Keller (ca 4 m² im Mehrfamilienhaus) machen würde. Das wäre alles kein Problem für meine Eltern. 
Gestern, nachdem ich hier gemalt hatte, kam Papa rein (er sieht das thema aber nicht so eng) und sagte, es stinke (vom Lack ) dann kam Mama und meinte, ich solle doch bitte aufhören, schließlich sinken jetzt ja die Temperaturen und man kann nicht das Fenster die ganze Zeit offen lassen...

Ganz genau verstehe ich ihr Problem nicht, aber diese Gründe wird es haben.
Zudem wird die Zeit jetzt auch knapper, in der Schule stehen die ersten Arbeiten an, beim Handball habe ich 2-3 mal die Woche Training, bald beginne ich den Führerschein und dann noch Angelschein, das wird etwas viel.

Die genauen Gründe kenne ich nicht alle, ein paar kann ich mir denken (siehe oben) ein paar hat sie ja geäußert.

Ich werde mal mit ihr sprechen, was genau ihr Problem ist, was so schlimm daran ist, in meinem Zimmer zu arbeiten (bisher sagte sie "dein Zimmer ist keine Werkstatt!" was stimmt, aber unpräzise ist. Was ihr nicht gefällt könnte ich im Keller machen).
Und dann werden Lösungen gefunden 

Grüße und danke
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (15. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Na ja , dann is'es ja nich' so arg , wenn du noch auf'n Keller ausweichen kannst !

.......kam ja zuerst auch etwas anders 'rüber ,.... aber es ist ja auch einzusehen , das du wirklich sehr viel um die Ohren hast !
                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi diemai,

ja, hatte auch erst gedacht aufzuhören, denn in den Keller möchte ich eigendlich nicht. Dort ist es im Winter kalt, im Sommer wäre das natürlich toll, aber da bin ich lieber draußen doer so 

Ja, zur Zeit habe ich noch Zeit aber wenn dann Führerschein und Arbeiten usw dazu kommen, wirds eng.

Werde aber doch dran bleiben, mir aber dann noch neues Holz, Sprengringe und Drillinge besorgen müssen.

vorallem lohnt sich die Produktion bei einer höheren Anzahl an gebastelten Ködern mehr, so sinken die Kosten pro Wobbler... (Abgesehen von dem Spaß, den man beim Basteln hat und später, wenn dann ein Fisch einsteigt auf einen der Eigenbauten )
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (15. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei 

Vielleicht solltest du auch erstmal warten , bis du den Angelschein hast und richtig loslegen kannst , ........so baust du zwar einen Köder nach dem anderen , kannst aber keine Erfahrungen direkt am Fisch sammeln , was ggfs. für Verbesserungen , neue Modelle , etc. immens von Vorteil wäre .

Was nützt dir eine ganze Armada von Ködern , die du später vielleicht garnicht voll einsetzen kannst ? 

Wenn du schon basteln willst , bevor du richtig zu Angeln anfängst , würde ich vielleicht verschiedene Arten von Ködern bauen .

Na ja , aber wie du schon sagtest , du hast ja bis da hin noch'n paar andere Sachen auf'm Zettel .

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai
ich glaube er wollte warten bis er den Führerschein hat wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab!


----------



## weberei (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

nein, ich wollte schon weitermachen, weil es eine schöne Beschäftigung ist. Aber sicher stimmt es, dass ich erst durch das Ausprobieren am Wasser und am Fisch gute Köder basteln kann.

Wenn ich den Angelschein fertig habe, habe ich auch wieder Ruhe, da ja Führerschein und Lerhgang zum Angelschein  durch sind. Da werde ich dann wieder schön basteln können.

Bis dahin hat sich Mama dann auch wieder beruhigt  

Grüße
|wavey:

Kommen wir wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## weberei (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

mal ne Frage:

kann man eigendlich auch Bootslack statt Epoxy verwenden?
Meine sowas schonmal gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher...

Dabei gibt es viele Vorteile:

- Preis: 375 ml kosten 3,50 € (ohne Versand)
- Menge: Epoxy sehe ich oft erst ab 400g (oder ml), Bootslack sehe ich schon ab 250ml
- man muss es nichtmehr mischen (Epoxy ist 2K)
- Sowas bekäme ich auch hier im Baumarkt  -> keine Versandkosten

danke und Grüße
#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vergiß Bootslack. Er ist nur zu gebrauchen, wenn du deine Rohlinge wasserfest behandelt hast, was du, glaube ich, nicht getan hast. 
Selbst dann braucht es mindestens 10 Schichten, um eine einigermaßen stabile Hülle hinzubekommen, ein zeitraubender und nerviger Aufwand. Die Oberfläche wird auch nicht schön glatt und weist außerdem einen deutlichen Gelb- bzw. Braunstich auf. 

Summa Summarum: Gut zum Abdichten vor dem Badewannentest, nix für´s Endfinish.
#d


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bootslack vergilb aber durch UV Strahlung und hat auch nicht die mechanische Belastbarkeit wie Epoxy!

Taxidermist

P.S.a war wohl jemand schneller mit seiner Antwort!


----------



## diemai (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Bin damals auch mit Boots,-oder auch Parkettlack angefangen ,.... gehen tut das ohne Zweifel , aber die Schutzschicht wird lange nicht so dick und so hart wie mit Epoxy , ergo werden sie die Hechte auch viel schneller zerlöchern ,....... so das man den Köder nach Trocknung wieder überlackieren sollte .

Bei Barsch,-und Forellenwobblern hat man dann natürlich wesentlich länger was davon .

                                Viel Glück , diemai#6


----------



## weberei (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

super, danke für die Antowrten 

Ok, dann wird es doch Epoxy ...

schöne Grüße


----------



## Tobi94 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Epoxy bekommste doch auch im Baumarkt?!
Hab mir heute das so oft empfohlene UHU 5min Schnell-Dingsbums geholt...Im Bauha..


----------



## weberei (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Tobi!

Ja, das gibts auch im Baumarkt!
Aber wo ich war, ahbe ich den nur in Größen ab 1Liter gesehen, sonst gab es auch noch Bootslack.
Ich brauche auch Harz für die Außenhülle und nicht 5 Min. Epoxy. Habe hier im Thread gelesen 5 Minuten Epoxy soll wohl nicht so gut sein für die außenhaut!

#h


----------



## west1 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Habe hier im Thread gelesen 5 Minuten Epoxy soll wohl nicht so gut sein für die außenhaut!
> 
> #h


Ich hab auch schon viel gelesen! #c

Für die Außenhaut nehme ich nur 5 Min. Epoxyd Kleber und hatte noch keine Probleme damit!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Hi Tobi!
> 
> Ja, das gibts auch im Baumarkt!
> Aber wo ich war, ahbe ich den nur in Größen ab 1Liter gesehen, sonst gab es auch noch Bootslack.
> ...


 
Man kann das 5-Min Epox schon verwenden, Bondex bespielsweise nimmt das von Conrad. Für den Anfang sicherlich schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber: Man muss schon sehr schnell arbeiten und zumindest der UHU Schnellfestkleber neigt sowohl zur Bläschenbildung als auch zum Vergilben.

Außerdem ist das UHU Zeug VIEL zu teuer, 10 Euro für ca. 3 mittelgroße Wobbs sind schon heftig. Mal gucken bei www.behnke-bootsservice.de , viele hier nutzen das 601er, allerdings braucht es da ein Köderrad. Die haben aber auch 5-min Epox als auch solches mit einer Verarbeitungszeit von 20 Minuten.


----------



## weberei (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmeise!

Ich habe das mit dem 5-Minuten Epoxy gelesen, als hier der von Lidl zum Thema wurde.
Damals hatte ich gefragt, ob man den auch für Außen verwenden kann und mir wurde nein gesagt, vondaher ging ich jetzt davon aus. 
Wäre ja besser, wenn das ginge, dann bäuchte ich nicht so oft umhängen, da ich kein Köderkarussell habe und auch keins bauen wollte...

Ich hatte bisher immer den Epoxy von Conrad im Auge, 200 ml harz+ 80 ml Härter für 14 € (incl Versandkosten)
#h

War nebenbeibemerkt wieder fleißig und habe die letzten Paar fertig gemacht:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das UHU Zeug VIEL zu teuer, 10 Euro für ca. 3 mittelgroße Wobbs sind schon heftig. Mal gucken bei www.behnke-bootsservice.de , viele hier nutzen das 601er, allerdings braucht es da ein Köderrad. Die haben aber auch 5-min Epox als auch solches mit einer Verarbeitungszeit von 20 Minuten.



Jop, das kann ich bestätigen. Das 601er von Behnke mit dem 650er Härter ist echt gut! Köderkarussell braucht man nicht unbedingt, wenn mann kein Problem damit hat, den Wobbler 8 Stunden lang in der Hand zu drehen...aber wem das zu lang ist, ist mit einem Köderkarussell besser bedient.

Das 5-Minuten-Epoxid von Behnke hat niemals ne Verarbeitungszeit von 20 Minuten...also meines zu mindest nicht. Harz zu Härter wird 1:1 gemischt. Das Verhältniss halte ich jedes Mal genau ein, und nach 5 Minuten ist das Epoxid "fest". Nach 10 Minuten "bombenfest" und nach 30 Minuten oder ner Stunde fahre ich mit weiteren Schritten, wie Grundierungen im Tauchlack oder Ähnlichem fort. Die Zeit müsste eigentlich ausreichen, dass das Epoxid völlig durchtrocknen kann.

Ich habe euch doch mal Bilder von meinem neuesten Wobbler versprochen. Diese Woche ging aber die Schule wieder los und ich habe noch keine Zeit gefunden den Wobbler in mein Testbecken zu bringen und Bilder zu machen. 
Morgen müsste ich das aber mal schaffen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
also man soll nicht Mäuse mit Elefanten vergleichen. Bondex nimmt sein 5 min Epoxy für seine kleinen Wobbler. Das geht wunderbar und ist auch eigentlich das bequemste! Aber Du hast da bedeutend größere Flächen an deinen Jerks die Du versiegeln musst. Da ich schon beides ausprobiert habe, sowohl Miniwobb und große Jerks, 5 Min und 50 Min Epoxy, kann ich dir nur raten: Vergiss 5 Minuten Epoxy!!! Ich denke man bekommt es nicht vernünftig hin. Vorallem hast Du gerade oder plane Flanken an deinen Jerks, an dieses Stellen sieht man sofort wenn das 5 Min Zeugs schlecht verteilt wurde. Wenn Du dir kein Köderrad bauen möchtest musst Du ein Zwischending finden. Also 20 Minuten klingen da schon gut. Behnke bietet so ein "UniversalHarz" an das man mit den verschiedensten Härtern mischen kann. U.a. auch 20 Minuten Härter. Ob dieser ab auch so klar aushärtet sei dahin gestellt. An dieser Stelle würde ich mal diemai fragen bzw hier suchen, wie er es macht. Er verwendet irgend ein Zeug von hakuma und hängt seine Köder nur um. 

Von teuren UHU-Produkten sollte man die Hände lassen, es sei denn man hat zuviel Taschengeld;-)

MfG Björn / Nordmann

Unter www.koederdesign.de steht im Forum recht viel geschrieben. Wichtige Informationen findet man dort mit ein bisschen Suche relativ schnell.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> also man soll nicht Mäuse mit Elefanten vergleichen. Bondex nimmt sein 5 min Epoxy für seine kleinen Wobbler. Das geht wunderbar und ist auch eigentlich das bequemste! Aber Du hast da bedeutend größere Flächen an deinen Jerks die Du versiegeln musst. Da ich schon beides ausprobiert habe, sowohl Miniwobb und große Jerks, 5 Min und 50 Min Epoxy, kann ich dir nur raten: Vergiss 5 Minuten Epoxy!!! Ich denke man bekommt es nicht vernünftig hin. Vorallem hast Du gerade oder plane Flanken an deinen Jerks, an dieses Stellen sieht man sofort wenn das 5 Min Zeugs schlecht verteilt wurde. Wenn Du dir kein Köderrad bauen möchtest musst Du ein Zwischending finden. Also 20 Minuten klingen da schon gut. Behnke bietet so ein "UniversalHarz" an das man mit den verschiedensten Härtern mischen kann. U.a. auch 20 Minuten Härter. Ob dieser ab auch so klar aushärtet sei dahin gestellt. An dieser Stelle würde ich mal diemai fragen bzw hier suchen, wie er es macht. Er verwendet irgend ein Zeug von hakuma und hängt seine Köder nur um.
> 
> Von teuren UHU-Produkten sollte man die Hände lassen, es sei denn man hat zuviel Taschengeld;-)
> ...



|good:


----------



## weberei (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

Danke für die Antworten!

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen, wenn das mit dem 5 Minuten Epoxy geklappt hätte 

Ich habe grade bei Behnke geguckt aber da keinen 20 Minuten Härter gefunden #d
Bin ich blind? 

Außerdem dürften 400g + Härter etwas viel sein, oder? Für die 26 Stück, die ich habe, sollte das zuviel sein.
Gucke mal weiter im Netz nach epoxy mit 20 Minuten....

Danke


----------



## swift (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habt ihr schonmal Heißkleber zum Ausspritzen des Drahtspaltes bei einem Styrodur-Wobblerrohling versucht? Meint ihr das hält, wenn man den nach dem Bemalen mit Epoxyd beschichtet?
Wollt gern etwas an Epoxid sparen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



swift schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal Heißkleber zum Ausspritzen des Drahtspaltes bei einem Styrodur-Wobblerrohling versucht? Meint ihr das hält, wenn man den nach dem Bemalen mit Epoxyd beschichtet?
> Wollt gern etwas an Epoxid sparen. |kopfkrat



Ich habe mit Heißkleber aus der Klebepistole schon experimentiert. Als ich mit irgendwelchem Lösungsmittelhaltigen Mitteln von Farben dran gekommen bin wurde der wieder weich und wasserbeständig ist er auch nicht. 
Außerdem härtete der Heißkleber viel zu schnell aus, sodass er nicht in jede kleine Ritze eindringen konnte.
Fazit: Lass lieber die Finger von Heißkleber.
Wenn du an Epoxid sparen willst, kann ich dir zum Verkleben der Teile auch "Ponal Express wasserfest" empfehlen. Der hält bombig und wasser/Farbe kann ihm nichts anhaben. Nur die Farbe, die du direkt drüber streichst, bekommt ein paar kleine Risse wo der Ponal die Unterlage bildet. So wars zu mindest bei mir. Als ob irgendwelche Spannungen den Lack wieder aufplatzen liesen oder er einfach nicht richtig auf dem Ponla hält...|kopfkrat

Aber ob Ponal so viel billiger ist, als Epoxid weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

so jetzt kann ich Euch endlich meinen aktuellen Wobbler im FireTiger-Dekor zeigen zeigen. Vor wenigen Minuten war ich an meinem "Testbecken" und habe den Wobbler das erste Mal seinem Lieblingselement Wasser ausgesetzt. 
Konzipiert war er als Flachläufer zum Barsch/Forellenspinnen in Flüssen oder in Ufernähe von Seen. Herausgekommen ist genau das. Seine Tauchtiefe ist etwa 20cm bei schnellerer Führung und etwa 10-15cm bei langsamerer gleichmäßiger Führung. Der hat eine schöne aggressive und lebhafte Aktion. Er wobblet etwa zu 35% vertikal und 65% horizontal. Flaken tut er auch etwa zu 30%, wenn 100% die Lage in der Wagrechten sein würde.

Größe: 7cm
Material: Balsaholz
Beschwerung: kein kleines bisschen Blei direkt hinter dem Bauchdrilling eingesetzt.
Hakengröße: 8er
Achse: V2A Edelstahrschweißdraht, Durchmesser 1,00mm


http://img245.*ih.us/img245/4466/p91900071.png


----------



## weberei (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schick schick!

Zwei Fragen dazu:

1) Bringen diese Aufkleber etwas? Habe ich schon oft gesehen, dass Kreise aufgeklebt oder aufgemalt wurden. Was bringt das? Ich meine bei dir die 2 silbernen Punkte auf der Seite...

2) Wo testest du? Ich meine, was ist dein "Testbecken"? Klingt, als hättest du nen Pool oder so 
---------
Habe mich jetzt mal auf die suche begeben, nach Epoxy mit geringer Topfzeit (bedeutet das, wie lange der Harz noch tropft bis er zäh ist oder was versteht man darunter?)
Bin dabei darauf gestoßen:

Epoxydharz L + Härter S

Könnt ihr was dazu sagen? der Preis ist ok, aber reicht das für meine 26 Jerkbaits?
Ist vorallem die Topfzeit angemessen, dass ich kein Köderrad benötige?

Danke schonmal!
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Schick schick!
> 
> Wo testest du? Ich meine, was ist dein "Testbecken"? Klingt, als hättest du nen Pool oder so



Hihi, dachte schon, dass die Frage irgendwann kommen würde. Unser Haus hat en alten Außenpool, der aber nur als Regenauffangbecken von dem Wasser dient, das vom Dach kommt. Hat so etwa die Maße: 2m x 4m ist leicht oval und etwa 1m tief. Zum Testen perfekt!


----------



## swift (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei einem Discounter der mit A... anfängt gibt es im Moment Acryl-Effektfarben u.a. auch gold und silber. Hat die schon jemand getestet? |supergri


----------



## weberei (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hihi, dachte schon, dass die Frage irgendwann kommen würde. Unser Haus hat en alten Außenpool, der aber nur als Regenauffangbecken von dem Wasser dient, das vom Dach kommt. Hat so etwa die Maße: 2m x 4m ist leicht oval und etwa 1m tief. Zum Testen perfekt!




Ja :q
Du hast das "Testbecken" so hervorgehoben, da musste ich einfach nachfragen.
Sorry für meine Neugier |uhoh:

Aber wirklich perfekt zum schnellen Testen |bigeyes
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Ja :q
> Du hast das "Testbecken" so hervorgehoben, da musste ich einfach nachfragen.
> Sorry für meine Neugier |uhoh:



Für's Fragen brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen!
Danke für das Lob!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



swift schrieb:


> Bei einem Discounter der mit A... anfängt gibt es im Moment Acryl-Effektfarben u.a. auch gold und silber. Hat die schon jemand getestet? |supergri



Nee, die habe ich noch nicht getestet.#h
Wobei ich mal Acrylfarben in nem Discounter gekauft habe, ob das jetzt Aldi oder Lidl war, weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Aber das waren 2 große Behälter in Weis und 2 große in Schwarz.


----------



## diemai (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

......Mann , sieht der geil aus , ........super Muster , .......und so akurat gemalt ......echt top:m:m:m ! 

Und mit dem Gewicht hinter der Öse läßt er sich bestimmt auch gut werfen , .........ich würd' ihn als Jerkbait führen ,.......3 X leicht jerken .....Pause......Wiederholung !

Top-Teil|supergri !
                                 Gruß , #hdiemai


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> ......Mann , sieht der geil aus , ........super Muster , .......und so akurat gemalt ......echt top:m:m:m !
> 
> ...



Hey,

danke für das Lob!
Wenn wir schon von dem Muster reden...eigentlich wollte ich das grüne noch etwas weiter die Flanken runter ziehen, dass es unter den schwarzen Streifen rausschaut, aber als die Streifen dann drauf waren und ich sie absichtlich etwas breiter gemacht hatte, war von dem Grün nur noch vorne am Kopf was zu sehen. - Naja, mir gefällt er aber trotzdem sehr gut.

Bezüglich der Führung hatte ich wirklich ähnliches vor. Er ist übrigens schwimmend und schmimmt leicht Kopflasig auf. Wenn ich in anzupfe macht er einen Satz nach unten und wirbelt an der Wasseroberfläche schön Wasser auf. Durch die wirklich aggressive Aktion hat er bei meinen Versuchen, wo ich die "Jerkvariante", also auch 3 mal Zupfen und dann Pause, ausprobiert habe, ne wirklich tolle Aktion ans Licht gebracht.

In der nächsten Zeit werde ich mal eine andere Form ausprobieren - eine Art Barschform. Die Schablone von diesem Wobbler bleibt aber immer griffbereit, da mir diese Form von Wobbler wirklich gefällt. Das ist auch schon der zweite Wobbler dieser Art. Und die Aktion war nur leicht verändert zu der vom ersten Wobbler. Dort hatte ich das Blei direkt zwischen der Bauchösen angebracht. Die Aktion war somit etwas "humaner" - nicht so aggressiv. Mit dem Neuen ist das Blei etwa 1cm weiter hinten angebracht und die Aktion ist wirklich aggressiver.

- Ich finde das Bauen macht noch viel mehr Spass, wenn man so kleine Experimente machen kann, was zum Beispiel Bebleiung angeht. Da kann man wunderbar tüfteln.


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Semesterferien sind schön...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler:Tolle Rohlinge hast da gebastelt! Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind alle aus Fichte?|kopfkrat

Dann viel Spass beim Lackieren!


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Ja die meisten. Die Wobbler alle und ein paar von den Jerks.
Ein paar Jerks sind auch aus Esche.
Mich hat an nem Sonntag die Bastelwut gepackt, und leider waren nur noch Fichtenbretter daheim :-(
Hab dann noch nen Brocken Esche aus dem Brennholzstapel verstümmelt, aber dauert halt um aus nem massiven Block Hartholz die Form rauszuarbeiten ohne Kreissäge (Sonntag...) 
Fichtenbretter gehen da schon besser. Leider muss da extrem viel Blei rein...

Bild: linker Jerk Fichte und rechter Esche


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Ok danke für deine Antwort!
Mit was hast du die drei jetzt Lackiert? Ist das ne Art Holzschutzlackierung?|kopfkrat


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nun jaaaa...
Das is erstmal versuchsweise 
Die hab ich gaaaaanz dünn mit Polyesterharz eingepinselt.
Dann mit 180er Körnung gründlich angeraut und ein paar auch schon lackiert.
Schaut bisher ganz gut, jetzt mal abwarten wenn die Versiegelung drüber kommt ob sich das verträgt...
Beim letzten Test war die Trockenzeit zu kurz (2 Tage), und das Harz hat die Zwischenschicht angegriffen, also die Farbe, worauf der ganze Köder "Runzeln" bekam. 
Hab jetzt das Harz eine Woche und den Lack 2 Wochen trocknen lassen, mal sehen wenn Zeit is Kommt das Finish und damit die Stunde der Wahrheit...

PS: Das Auge noch und dann versiegeln:


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Ach ja und vielen Dank für das Lob :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Der Wobbler sieht ja interessant aus. Mit was hast den bemalt? Die Übergänge sind ja fast schon zu schön um sie mit nem Pinsel so "weich" hinzubekommen.
Oder liegt es vielleicht an der Unschärfe des Bildes?|kopfkrat

Das Zeugs, was du da auf deine Wobbler pinselst braucht ja echt ewig um gescheit zu trocknen. Ich mache das immer so. Also erst mal: Meine Wobbler sind aus Balsa. Dann werden sie in sehr dünnflüssige Acrylfarbe getaucht um ein paar Stunden zum Abhängen aufgehängt. Dann kommen so eine Schicht nach der anderen drauf und wenn etwa 5 Schichten drauf sind, ist der Wobbler erst mal versiegelt und auch schon grundiert. Das ist bei mir ein Schritt und nicht mehrere. Am Schluss, wenn er fertig bemalt ist, noch 1-2 Schichten Epoxid und gut ist. Da habe ich dann keine Wartezeiten von mehr als 2 Tage und das auch nur beim Epoxid.


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Da hast wohl Recht, mit nem Pinsel is das nicht zu machen, schon gar nicht von mir. 
Die Holzarbeiten fallen mir leicht, aber das bemalen..... Naja noch bissl üben.
Hab da einfach Spraydosen genommen, wenn man drauf achtet von weit weg zu sprühen und wirklich immer nur nen Hauch aufzutragen dann ist das Ergebnis echt okay. Viel besser gehts natürlich mit Airbrush wie das viele Cracks hier zeigen.

Das mit den Trocknungszeiten hab ich aus 2 Gründen so übertrieben:

1. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, da die viele Arbeit ja auch Früchte tragen soll, und

2. weil ich eh in Urlaub war:vik:

Das Polyesterharz is schon nach 25min fest und nach ein paar Stunden auch hart, aber es "stinkt" schon noch 2 oder 3 Tage. 
Klar Epoxy wäre das Mittel der Wahl, aber sollen bei mir als armem Studenten ja Low-Budget-Köder werden, und Polyesterharz kostet grade mal 30€ für 5 Liter.

Balsaholz ist ja leider auch nicht ganz billig, und man muss zudem noch ne durchgehende Drahtachse einbauen...
Bisher nehme ich da einfach selbstgebogene Ösen aus Edelstahldraht:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Jop ich verstehe schon, dass ein Stundent nicht viel Geld hat, bin ja selber noch Schüler und weiß wovon ich rede.

Die Ösen sind ja der Hammer...die reißt dir kein Fisch raus
Balsaholz würde ich auch nie regulär kaufen. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich klauen gehe.
Ich war mal im OBI und da hatten die alle möglichen Leisten als Reststücke, die kleine Macken hatten. Unter anderem waren da einige Balsaholzleisten. Die hatten etwa die Maße: 1m x 5cm x 5cm. Davon habe ich gleich drei Stück mitgenommen und jede kostete 2,50€. Normalerweise zahlt man das 3-4 fache dafür!


----------



## weberei (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

@ bafoangler: sehr schöne Rohlinge und auch der bereits fertige gefällt mir sehr!

Da ich auch Schüler ohne Job bin, bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach günstigen Materialien 
Du erwähntest Polyesterharz. Verwendest du das nur für die erste Versiegelung / Grundierung, oder benutzt du das auch für die Letzte Außenschicht, statt Epoxy? 
Wäre ja cool, wenn das ginge, der Preis ist echt besser!

Könnte sonst jemand was zu dem von mir gefundenen Epoxy sagen? Wäre echt nett 

Klick

Danke und Grüße!
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bafoangler

.....ist ja inflationär ........sooo viele :q!

Bin schon 'mal auf die Endprodukte gespannt , der bereits bemalte Jerk war ja schon echt gut #6!

            Viel Glück weiterhin ,........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ All
Vielen herzlichen.

@ weberei
Also beim Polyesterharz ist etwas problematisch, dass es relativ zähflüssig ist.
Das heißt die Schicht wird ziemlich dick. Deshalb habe ich zum "Grundieren" aus der Not versucht eine Tugend zu machen: Beim Einkleben der Ösen ist manchmal überschüssiges Harz über den Rohling gelaufen, welches ich dann mit Zewa weggewischt habe. Da die Rohlinge von mir bis auf 150er Körnung glattgeschliffen werden, wurden diese Stellen wunderbar glatt, und zwar hauchdünn. Also hab ich einfach mal 8 oder 9 Rohlinge mit Harz und Zewa komplett behandelt. Ob das eine gute Idee war muss sich noch herausstellen.
Vor dem Lackieren habe ich wie gesagt diese Schicht angeschliffen.
Zum Versiegeln: Das Harz ist eben recht zäh, und die "Schmiermethode" hier nicht zu empfehlen. Ich hab bisher noch nicht so viele Köder wirklich fertig, da ich mich erst hier mit dem Köder-Bastel-Virus infiziert hab.
Fertig fürs Wasser sind grad mal 4 Jerks, über die habe ich das Harz sozusagen drüber laufen lassen. Also mit nem dicken harztriefenden Pinsel den hängenden Rohling von oben nach unten betupft bis die gesamte Oberfläche bedeckt war. Ist nicht so optimal: Das Harz läuft im Überschuss am Rohling herab, und wenn man oben eine Stelle vergessen hat und dort nochmals Harz aufträgt, ist die Schicht dort dicker wo das Harz runterläuft. (Obwohl das Harz ja "flüssig" ist).
Werde das nächstemal erst versiegeln wenn ich viele Köder fertig habe, eine größere Menge Harz anmischen und dann im Tauchverfahren versiegeln. Mal sehen ob das klappt...

Bisher bin ich jetzt beim 3. Durchgang beim Basteln:
Der 1. Versuch ist noch unversiegelt (Bild 1), der etwas bessere 2. Versuch fertig (vielleicht sieht man die unterschiedliche Harzdicke...) (Bild 2)
Der 3. Durchgang ist wie gesagt in Arbeit und wird hoffentlich etwas zufriedenstellender.


----------



## diemai (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bafoangler

.....das hört sich ja alles recht vielversprechend an und sieht vor allen Dingen auch so aus !

                                    viel Glück#6 , diemai


----------



## weberei (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bafoangler

Danke dür die ausführliche Antwort!
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist es als möglich aber sehr umständlich ?! Zumindest so, wie du es zur Zeit machst, Tauchverfahren weißt du ja noch nicht...

Schöne Köder hats du da gemacht! Echt klasse !!!
|wavey:


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai

Vielen Dank!!
Obwohl die ersten Versuche so grottig sind dass ich die nicht mals versiegeln wollte, hab ich die mal mitgenommen an den Edersee zum testen ob die laufen (noch unversiegelt.....)
Beim 2. Wurf mit dem links oben (17cm und bestimmt 150g....) bin ich festgehangen... Also ziehen denk ich.... der "Hänger" denkt das auch.... aber nur 2sek un denn losgelassen. Der nächste Wurf hat mich dank Perücke den Jerk und beinahe nen Ring gekostet... Aus dieser Geschichte resultiert meine Bastelwut, da das der einzige Biss in 2 Tagen war....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also dieses Polyesterharz ist mir irgendwie sympatisch. 

Hat denn schonmal jemand dieses Polyesterharz und Epoxid verwendet und kennt Vor- und Nachteile von beidem?

Härtet das Polyesterharz auch so klar und hart aus wie Epoxid? 

Wie lange braucht dieses Polyesterharz, bis es trocken ist? 

Wegen dem Tropfen würde ich mir keine Probleme machen, weil ich ein Köderkarussell habe. 

Und wo bekommt man das her?

Du hast gesagt, dass du anrühren musst...ist das Zwei-Komponenten basierend? (Muss man da einen Härter untermischen?)


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Also beziehen kannst das über e**y,
Hat ne bläuliche Färbung, wird aber klarer wenn der Härter dazu kommt.
Bei einem Verhältnis von Harz zu Härter von 100:2 ist es nach etwa 20min fest. Wie gesagt "stinkt" es noch ein bissl nach, so 2 Tage, dann ist es geruchsneutral.
Bei diesem Verhältnis wird eine weitere Schwierigkeit deutlich:
Will ich mir 10ml harz anmischen, un z.B. Ösen einzukleben (reicht für 10stk), so muss nur 0,2ml Härter beigefügt werden. Das ist nicht viel... ein Tropfen zuviel und nach 5min hat man Gelee, einer zu wenig und es heißt 6 Stunden warten.
Da muss man sich eben eine sehr kleine Spritze besorgen.
Ob die Endhärte mit der des Epoxy mithalten kann weiß ich nicht, aber mit dem Fingernagel ist es unmöglich irgend eine Wirkung zu erzielen und mit Metall muss man schon fest drücken...

Hier das Harz in ner Eisteeflasche, ist bläulich, aber sieht man ja bei meinem vorherigen Posting an den Jerks dass es klar aushärtet (nicht allerdings glasklar)
Greez


----------



## weberei (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, 

du sagst es sei nach 20 Minuten fest (bei 100:2). Wie willst du denn dann mehrere tauchen, da wird dir ja der Harz im Behälter schneller fest, als dass du alle Köder fertig bekommst. Oder ist die Härtezeit bei größeren Mengen (Harz) länger?

Ich glaube ich werde Polyesterharz verwenden, klingt gut und ist günstig! Für 1kg bezahlt man soviel wie für 280g Epoxy 

Vielleicht kann man ja auch einwenig Harz in einen Schwamm saugen und dann den Köder damit betupfen oder ist der Harz dafür zu zäh?
Dann werde ich glaube ich tauchen und dann etwas Harz abtragen, bevor es fest wird (Pinsel, Schwamm) oder geht das auch nicht?

Danke !!!


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Naja wenn man weniger Härter nimmt beispielsweise 1%, dass ist die Verarbeitungszeit entsprechend länger.
Und denke 20min reichen dicke, muss die ja nur einmal eintunken.

Das mit dem Entfernen im Nachhinein ist glaube ich nicht praktikabel, da man so keine glatte Oberfläche mehr bekommt.

Vorteil bei weniger Härter: Harz ist auch etwas flüssiger.
Nachteil: dauert mit dem Aushärten. Macht aber nix, weil dann is der Köder ja eh fertig.
Nur beim Ösen einkleben wären längere Wartezeiten eben von Nachteil.
Greez


----------



## weberei (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Gut, danke 

Dachte das mit dem nachher abtragen ginge, beim Farblack trage ich ab und zu auch noch was ab, wenn es zuviel wird, das gleicht sich dann aus. Aber wird wahrscheinlich bei dem Harz nicht klappen wenn es so zäh ist.

Danke jedenfalls!
#h


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Weberei

Kein Ding 
Test macht klug (K L U K) :q
Ausprobieren hilft immer mehr als jedes Philosophieren, vielleicht gehts ja doch.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Ich habe mir deine angehängten Bilder nochmal angeschaut und würde fast sagen, dass das Polyesterharz sehr klar aushärtet. Hast du auch schon mal mit Epoxidharz gearbeitet?

Wäre nämlich mal interessant die Meinung eines Bastlers zu hören, der schon mit beiden Methoden gearbeitet hat und Vor- bzw. Nachteile kennt.


----------



## bafoangler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Leider noch nicht. Nur mit Epoxydharz-Kleber.
Wenn man große Mengen des Harzes hart werden lässt (so 1-2cm dick) dann sieht es aus wie hellblaues Glas und man kann nur noch Konturen dahinter erkennen.
Aber bei der dünnen Schicht auf den Ködern werden die Farben wohl nicht verfälscht.
Zumindest kann ich keinen Unterschied vorher/nachher erkennen.
Greez


----------



## weberei (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

noch ne Frage:

wieviel Schichten (außen) machst du bzw hast du gemacht? Reicht schon eine einzige, oder nicht?

danke


----------



## Tobi94 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema Epoxy:
Ich habe auf einen alten, gefundenen Wobbler das Uhu 2k 5min. Epoxidharz aufgetragen doch irgendwie bleibt es nicht gleichmäßig. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema Epoxy:
> Ich habe auf einen alten, gefundenen Wobbler das Uhu 2k 5min. Epoxidharz aufgetragen doch irgendwie bleibt es nicht gleichmäßig. Was mache ich falsch?



Hmm...schwierig das so ohne ein Bild zu beurteilen. 
Aus dem Stehgreif würde mir vielleicht folgendes einfallen: 

- Kann es sein, dass der Untergrund, auf dem du das Zeugs angebracht hast, vielleicht nicht trocken war? Wenn er nass ist, hält das Epoxid nicht richtig. 

- Oder hast du bei deinem Epoxid nicht auf das richtige Mischverhältniss geachtet?

- War das Epoxid vielleicht schon zu alt und untauglich?


----------



## Tobi94 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> - War das Epoxid vielleicht schon zu alt und untauglich?


 Eher unwarscheinlcih^^
Hatte es gestern im Bauhaus gekauft....
Ich habe das Problem aber schon gelöst:
Es war zu wenig Epoxy auf dem Wobbler.

Noch eine Frage:
Wie bringt ihr das Epoxy auf den Wobbler?|kopfkrat
Pinsel?
Gruß 
Tobi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Eher unwarscheinlcih^^
> Hatte es gestern im Bauhaus gekauft....
> Ich habe das Problem aber schon gelöst:
> Es war zu wenig Epoxy auf dem Wobbler.
> ...




Beim UHU ist doch so ne Spachtel dabei. Damit geht es gut. Pinsel und 5 min Epoxid ist nicht gut, außer du willst deinen Pinsel jedes Mal wegschmeißen


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Die 280gr Epoxy reichen für deine 26 Jerks. Da brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen machen. Aber wenn Du dir die Produktbeschreibung durchgelesen hast, hast Du eine Sache nicht gefunden. Und das Wäre die Angabe zur Farbe! Du kannst es ja nur gebrauchen wenn es klar aushärtet und nicht vergilbt. Leider steht dazu nichts geschrieben! 
@5kg Polyester: Mal von allen Eigenschaften die sich herausgestellt haben bzw herausstellen werden. Wie lange ist das Zeug denn lagerfähig? Also Epoxy angeblich bei kühler Lagerung und keiner UV-Strahlung nen Jahr (soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab). Also dringt sich mir die Frage auf wieviel Köder man innerhalb von einem Jahr machen muss, damit sich die Mehrkosten für so ein riesen Gebinde lohnen, im Vergleich mit z.B. 500gr Epoxy oder auch nur 250gr. 
Ich finde die 500gr Gebinde für den Anfang auch schon recht heftig. Schließlich hat man nicht immer so Zeit wie man gerne hätte. Der eine will auch mal angeln gehen, der andere muss lernen und wieder nen anderer muss Malochen damit der Chef nen 5er BMW fahren kann. ;-)

MfG Björn


----------



## weberei (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Bulettenbär

Danke, dass du noch auf meine Frage eingegangen bist =)
Doch, habe auf irgendeiner anderen Seite gelesen, dass das leicht gelblich wird. Dachte das ist aber ok, aber wenn du sagst es sei nicht zu gebrauchen, dann bin ich noch mehr darin bestätigt, Polyester Harz zu nehmen...

Da kosten 1kg genau so viel wie die 280 g Epoxy, wenn der Rest des Polyesterharzes dann bis zum nächsten Mal nichtmehr zu gebrauchen ist, auch egal. Wenn er aber noch brauchbar ist, dann komme ich günstiger weg.
Also bei mir könnte es sich rechnen und keine Mehrkosten entstehen... 
#h


----------



## Naghul (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

moin #h ,

ihr seid ja richtig fleissig gewesen :m
ich komme im moment leider nicht viel zum basteln. ein paar rohlinge sind fertig und sobald meine neuen airbrushfarben da sind werde ich auch paar posten.

in diesem sinne, schön weiter basteln #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob Polyesterharz genauso UV-beständig ist wie Epoxid, oder ob es unter Sonneneinstrahlung irgend ne andere Farbe annimmt oder vergilbt oder matt wird, oder sonst was. 

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de

Da kann sind die Produkte etwas beschrieben.
Aber die kleinste Einheit ist halt 1kg. Das ist mir definitiv zu viel.
Bin ja keine Wobbler-Fabrik...|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ist Euch bewußt daß wir jetzt auf Seite 500!!! sind? Das muß gefeiert werden mit einem Wobblerbautreffen finde ich!


----------



## Tobi94 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Was meinst du damit?
Nen Boarditreffen?


----------



## weberei (22. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
war heute im Bauhaus und habe dort in der Bootsabteilung nach Polyesterharz sowie Epoxy geschaut.

Zum Vergleich: 1kg Polyesterharz im Internet (Ebay):
6,90 € zzgl. 6,00 € = 12,90 €
Im Bauhaus jedeoch kostet das ganze 15,90 € obwohl ich keinen Versand zahle #d|bigeyes
Denke aber das lag daran, dass es (dem Anschein nach) ein Marken Produkt war udn kein No-Name Hersteller...

epoxy gab es nur in Mengen ab 2 kg, was für mich viel zu viel ist (Der Preis, wen es interessiert, lag bei etwa 50 €).

Grüße 
#h


----------



## Tobi94 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Beim Epoxy im Bauhaus musste in die Kleber-Abteilung gehen.
Da findeste da´nn z.B. "5min 2k Epoxid-Harz  von UHU"


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Epoxid würde ich nie im Bauhaus kaufen. Schon gar nicht das von UHU. Das ist viel zu teuer. Kauft das von Bootsservice Behnke. Das ist sehr gut und hat sich hier bei vielen Bastlern bewährt. Ich habe die kleinste Verpackungseinheit gekauft und baue damit schon über 1 Jahr lang. Habe jetzt schon 20 Wobbler damit epoxird und etwa 1/3 verbraucht. Das reicht also "ewig". Ich werde im eigenen Interesse mal schauen, ob ich irgendwoher mal ne kleine Menge Polyesterharz herbekommen kann und werde dann mal meine Versuche damit machen. Aber so en 2 Kilo Eimer wirds auf keinen Fall sein, nur um hinterher herauszufinden, dass Epoxid doch die bessere Wahl war/ist.

@Bondex: Jop ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass wir auf Seite 500 sind. Aber das mit dem Wobblerbauer-Treffen wird sicherlich sehr schwer, da hier noch einige unter 18 sind und somit in Mobilität eingeschränkt sind. Aber wir können ja ein "Jubiläums-Wobbler" basteln.


----------



## weberei (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Beim Epoxy im Bauhaus musste in die Kleber-Abteilung gehen.
> Da findeste da´nn z.B. "5min 2k Epoxid-Harz  von UHU"



Ah, ok, danke.
Ich wollte noch bei Mitarbeitern fragen aber musste dnan los zum Handball Training...
Aber ich glaube ich werde den Polyesterharz im Internet kaufen. Ist am einfachsten. Beim Bauhaus könnte ich es zwar umtauschen, aber der ist auch nicht sofort ereichbar mit dem Bus, Mama und Papa wollen mich ja schließlich nicht immer durch die Gegend kutschieren 

|wavey:


----------



## Tobi94 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ein neuer Rohling von mir ist fertig:




Läuft schon ganz gut in der Badewanne


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Tobi94: Sind das en Stahlvorfach und en Karabinerhaken, was du davorgeschaltet hast? Bei so einem kleinen Wobbler die beiden schweren Dinger dran, beeinträchtigt den Lauf schon.
Versuche mal ohne beides, und zwar einfach mit nem Knoten die Schnur an der Schrauböse zu befestigen und du wirst sehen, der Lauf deines Wobblers ist anders.


----------



## bafoangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.... und zwar am besten mit nem Rapala-Knoten oder was vergleichbarem (Schlaufe)


----------



## stefano89 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Dann sollte aber auch Später keinesfalls mit Hechten zu rechnen sein!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Dann sollte aber auch Später keinesfalls mit Hechten zu rechnen sein!!!!



Jop schon. Aber den Wobbler schätze ich jetzt mal auf 5cm. Die meisten Fische, die da drauf gehen, werden sowiso Barsche, Forellen und kleine Zander sein. Ein Hecht vergreift sich ja normalerweise nicht an so nem Minni, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
also ich wenn ich mit kleinen Wobblern (3-5cm) und Spinnern (1+2er) auf Äsche und Forelle angeln gehe benutze ich immer dünnes Hardmono als Vorfach. 30cm Hardmono und dann nen Einhänger ohne Wirbel. Den Forellen und Äschen stört es nicht und den vielen Hechten sowieso nicht. Meist werden mehr kleine und mittlere Hechte gefangen als alles andere. Bei dem dünnen Hardmono sollte man die Hechte aber recht zügig landen. Wer mit dem Handgriff oder Nackengriff oder auch Fischgrip nicht vertraut ist und 2 oder 3 Anläufe braucht den Fisch zu landen sollte nen Watkescher benutzen. Mir ist es schon öfters passiert das die Hechte das Hardmono durchgebissen haben. Das passierte aber zum Glück immer als sie gerade eben im Watkescher lagen. Wenn das Hardmono beschädigt ist (ist es fast immer), einfach nen Stück kürzer schneiden und fertig.

Mir ist ohne Hardmono schon oft passiert, dass ich nen Rucken spürte und mir danach die Schnur entgegen kam. Die Biester hatten mal eben die Schnur durchgebissen;-) Und an dem Gewässer standen die Hechte (bis ca 65cm) überall da wo man auch Forelle usw vermutete. Manchmal stehen sie auch schön in der Strömung...

So dass war genug offtopic!


----------



## Tobi94 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

In der Badewanne ist er auch mit Stahlvorfach sehr gut gelaufen.
Auf das Stahlvorfach werde ich sowieso nie verzichten (dürfen!), da es in meinem Lieblings-Gewässerabschnitt nur so von Hechten wimmelt....
Und die beißen auch auf 2er Mepps....
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## stefano89 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Na dann haste doch grad selbst bestätigt, dass du Stahl nehmen solltest! ich kann ein solches verantwortungsloses Verhalten einfach nicht verstehn. Wenn jemand sagt, dass bei ihm Hardmono noch immer gehalten hat, selbst bei dicken Brocken, lass ichs durchgehn, aber nicht, wenn jemand selbst sagt, dass bei ihm Hechte das Vorfach immer beschädigen bzw oft durchbeissen und mit ihnen überall zu rechnen ist. Sowas ist einfach nur beschämend ( Sorry für den Comment aber sowas verantwortungsloses kam mir bisher nicht vor die Augen). Hardmono ist und bleibt NICHT Hechtsicher, da hilft nur Stahl oder Titan. Denkt doch bitte auch nur einmal an den Fisch, der gegebenenfalls mit zugetackertem Maul krippiert. Und bei uns gehen die Hechte im Sommer fast ausschließlich auf kleine Wobbler um die 5 cm, wenn sie sich wie an allen Gewässern auf die Brut eingestellt haben.
Sry für OT, gehört aber meiner Meinung unbedingt gesagt, denn man darf den Erfolg nicht über die Kreatur stellen.
Gruß Steffen
Richtete sich natürlich an Bulettenbär, dein Verhalten ist natürlich vorbildlich Tobi ;-)


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*




Hallo Boardies !

Für alle die sich auch so eine Jerkmaus zulegen wollen, gibts hier die Bauanleitung :
Zuerst muss man nach dem geeigneten Fell Ausschau halten. Am besten den Kragen der alten Winterjacke der Freundin oder Ehefrau genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Natürlich muss der Satz kommen :,,...Mausi du bekommst diesen Winter doch eh wieder ne Neue !'' oder :,,...gibt dieses Jahr so schicke neue Sachen bei H&M. 
( geh mal schön hin, aber ohne mich ) nur denken ! 
Bevor ihr dann zur Schere greift, geht noch mal sicher, dass das Material schön weich und geschmeidig ist. Nachdem der Fellkragen entfernt ist, muss noch die innere Füllung des Felles heraus, sonst gibt es später keine verführerische Aktion im Wasser! Bei der Länge sollte man sich zwischen 27 und 31 cm festlegen, das ist Geschmacksache und eine Frage der Rute.
Als nächstes wird der "Wollstreifen" mit geflochtener Schnur ( 0,20 mm oder dicker ) zu einem Schlauch zusammen genäht.
Für die innere Achse benötigt man nylonumanteltes Stahlvorfach mit nicht weniger als 15 KG Tragkraft!
Man fertigt aus dem Stahl 5 bis 6 Vorfachstücke, zwischen 4 cm und 5 cm, wie ineinanderhängende Kettenglieder nach der Gesamtlänge der Maus an. Die "Stahlvorfachkette" wird nun in die "Fellrolle" eingezogen. An den Verbindungen werden von aussen hochwertige Sprengringe angebracht. Mit einem Langhaarschneider oder einer Schere kann man gut eine spitze Kopfform erzielen, an der man nach Lust und Laune noch zwei Teddybäraugen annähen kann. An der Kopfseite der Maus einen wirlich guten Tönnchenwirbel ( Crosslock von Berkley oder Vergleichbares ) ohne Karabiner mit einem Sprengring an der Endschlaufe anhängen. Die Schnauze der Käsediebin sollte mit geflochtener Schnur und ein paar Tropfen Sekundenkleber umwickelt und fixiert werden. Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei 6 cm lange pinke Federn am Mäusehintern mit Geflochtener angenäht. Bei der Grösse der Drillinge individuell entscheiden, ich habe 2/0 gewählt. 1,5 Stunden Bauzeit nimmt dieser Köder ungefähr in Anspruch, aber es ist schon toll auf selbstgegbaute Köder Fische zu fangen. ( Der Winter ist ausserdem ja laaaaaang )
Zum Gerät : Eine Jerkrute ab 60 gramm WG aufwärts mit ca. 2 m Länge oder eine kurze harte Spinnrute kombiniert mit Multirolle oder einer guten Stationärrolle sind ideal. Vorm Wurf mit leichteren Spinnruten einfach das Wasser kurz aus dem Fell pressen um die Rute nicht zu überlasten.
Zur Führung : Die Maus sieht im Wasser sehr natürlich aus und sollte mit kurzen nicht zu harten Schlägen in die Rute angeboten werden. Sie ist gewiss kein Universalköder, kann aber in trüben bis sehr klarem Wasser und mit Kunstköder überfischten Gewässern punkten. In etwa 15 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche schlängelt sie sich langsam mit schwebenden Stopps durchs Wasser. Und das Allerbeste ist, das es keine Fehlbisse geben kann, weil das Wasser beim Biss aus dem Fell gedrückt wird. Bei langsamer Führung wird der Hecht die Beute nicht verfehlen können, da dieser Köder nicht unkontrolliert ausbricht. 
Ich wünsche allen jetzigen und zukünftigen Mäuseliebhabern Petri Heil !


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also wenn ich an einem Forellengewässer auf Forellen und Äschen angel find ich es schon mehr als OK mit Hardmono zu angeln. So haben wenigstens die Hechte nicht eine allzu große Chance einem den Köder abzubeissen. Bis jetzt hab ich mit Stahlvorfächern noch keine Forellen/Äschen gefangen.|kopfkrat Für Hechtgewässer natürlich ganz klar Stahtvorfach!


----------



## stefano89 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kommt drauf an, was du unter Hecht- und was unter Forellengewässern verstehst. Ich halte nix davon, ohne Stahl zu fischen, wenn auch nur mit wenigen Hechten zu rechnen ist.
Gruß


----------



## Tobi94 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hmmmm...fraglich ist, ob es Sinn macht, wenn man im Kanal mit Stahlvorfach fischt.....
Aber langsam ist's genug Offtopic!


----------



## TRANSformator (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hmmmm...fraglich ist, ob es Sinn macht, wenn man im Kanal mit Stahlvorfach fischt.....
> Aber langsam ist's genug Offtopic!



Die meisten meiner Hechte fang ich hier im Kanal.....genauer gesagt dem DEK.


----------



## stefano89 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Tobi94: Was genau findest du denn daran fraglich???


----------



## diemai (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...........ja, ......gibt's hier denn keinen Raubfischvorfach-Thread ;+:q?????

@ Dogtoothtuna

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Bauanleitung , .........obwohl für mich wäre so'n "haariges Biest" wohl nix(vielleicht 'n Fehler !)#c .

Habe Ähnliches vor Jahren schon 'mal in'ner Angelzeitschrift gelesen , ....nur das der Köder da nicht aus Fell bestand sondern aus einer "felligen" Spielmaus für Katzen oder Hunde aus'm Tier , -und Futterhandel , in die dann ein Drahtsystem eingezogen wurde .

Hatte mir damals so'ne Teile gekauft , aber die liegen immer noch irgendwo im Bastelkeller 'rum !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Tobi94 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Stefano: Hier am RHK gibt es so gut wie keine Hechte....
Ich wusste nicht, dass es in anderen Kanälen Hechte gibt....


----------



## stefano89 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab ne PN geschickt, damit is Schluss mit OT.
Gruß


----------



## galexand (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So habs endlich mal geschafft meine ersten 3 fertig zu machen.
Na was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## diemai (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ galexand

Es ist ungünstig , bei einem Schaufel-Wobbler(haben ja eigentlich alle:q)die Schnuröse quer zu setzen , weil man den Wobblerlauf dann nicht mehr einstellen kann .

Bei manchen Jerkbait-Modellen kann eine solche Öse hingegen die Gleiteigenschaften verbessern .

                                Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## galexand (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

War ja mein erster, mach ich dann beim 2ten besser.


----------



## galexand (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Noch eine Frage zu denen die ein karusell haben,
was für einen Motor habt ihr da verbaut und wo kann man ein solchen kaufen ?


----------



## stefano89 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich nehm einfach nen Grillmotor, den man im Sommer fast überall kaufen kann, wos auch Grills gibt. Der ist sehr einfach zu verbauen, da er schon die perfekte Rotationsgeschwindigkeit besitzt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## don rhabano (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau den hier...  http://cgi.ebay.de/Motor-fuer-Disco...ekte?hash=item58817b2ca3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## galexand (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Endlich Danke
hab sonst nur welche gefunden wo  mit 15.000 bis 40.000 u/min laufen.^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



galexand schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zu denen die ein karusell haben,
> was für einen Motor habt ihr da verbaut und wo kann man ein solchen kaufen ?



Hey,

einige (auch ich) haben den Spiegelkugelmotor von Pollin.

*Spiegelkugelmotor*

< Zurück





             Passend zu den Spiegelkugeln mit 200 und 300 mm ø. 230 V~, ca. 6 U/min, mit 0,6 m Netzkabel und Netzstecker, schwarzes Metallgehäuse, mit 3 Befestigungsbohrungen. Maße (øxH): 82x43 mm.

*           6,95          EUR*
          Best.Nr.           310 168          
         Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt., zzgl.           Versandkosten
                                                      Stück


Das Teil ist echt top! Und kostet nicht viel, dreht sich schön langsam, genau richtig...^^


----------



## Hannes94 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich verwende ein köderkarussel das aus nem stabilbaukaste ebastelt wurde  
was für airbrushfarben verwendet ihr eig.?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> also ich verwende ein köderkarussel das aus nem stabilbaukaste ebastelt wurde



Auch ne gute Idee.



Hannes94 schrieb:


> was für airbrushfarben verwendet ihr eig.?



Gar keine.#h


----------



## grasfisch (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo leute,

erstmal vielen dank für diesen thread,hatte im netz nach bauanleitunden für wobbler  gesucht und bin dann irgendwann hierauf gestossen. RESPEKT 500 seiten voll mit informationen und anregungen. 
habe nun mal 2 fragen, die erste ist welches expoxyd von conrad wird hier immer wieder erwähnt ,ich finde immer nur eines welches nicht glashart aushärtet sondern elastisch bleibt.
und die 2. ,wenn ihr die stahlachse einlegt,wird diese dann offen gebogen verklebt oder tut ihr die enden verdrehen?
vielen dank im vorraus und weiter so


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



grasfisch schrieb:


> wenn ihr die stahlachse einlegt,wird diese dann offen gebogen verklebt oder tut ihr die enden verdrehen?
> vielen dank im vorraus und weiter so




Das kannst du halten, wie du willst. Ich klebe sie meistens offen ein, da ich dann immer noch ein wenig nachbessern kann, wenn die Achse zu lang oder kurz geraten sein sollte. Bis jetzt hat alles super gehalten - auch bei krassen Hängern.

Allerdings verwende ich meist selbstgedrehte Schraubösen, eine durchgehende Stahlachse allenfalls bei Balsa.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



grasfisch schrieb:


> [...]wenn ihr die stahlachse einlegt,wird diese dann offen gebogen verklebt oder tut ihr die enden verdrehen?



Meine Art wie ich die Stahlachsen einklebe, habe ich mal anhand einer netten Paint-Zeichnung verdeutlicht.
Den Draht verdrehe ich *nicht*, da er sich dann nicht mehr so toll in die Balsaholzhälften einlegen lässt. Da meine Wobbler für den Forellen- und Barscheinsatz konzipiert sind, kommen sowiso nicht so große Belastungen auf, dass ich die Enden hätte verdrehen müssen.
Der Überstand bei den Ösen, die in den Wobblerkörper etwa 1cm bei nem 5cm großen Wobbler reinreicht, biege ich so weit es geht an den Draht ran, also der hängt nicht so wie in der Zeichnung mit Abstand dazwischen unterhalb des oberen Drahtes, sondern liegt schön eng an. War nur en bissel dumm zum zeichnen. Deswegen der Abstand zwischen beiden Drahtteilen.


http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4421/unbenannt1bt.png


----------



## grasfisch (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke für Eure Antworten,also scheint es ja zu halten,war da nen bissel skeptisch .
könnt Ihr auch was zu dem Expoxyd von Conrad sagen ,oder benutzt Ihr ein anderes?

Gruß Grasfisch


----------



## don rhabano (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

5minuten epoxy vom conrad kann man super verwenden. Aber lass blos die Finger von denen ihrem Laminierharz. Das gibt nur Unglück, ungleichmäßige Verteilung, trocknet nicht komplett etc.


----------



## grasfisch (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke ,is bestellt


----------



## grasfisch (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

kann man eigentlich auch messing, oder verzinkten draht benutzen ,oder verträgt sich das nicht mit den sprengringen?

gruß Grasfisch


----------



## Bondex (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all
also so´n Basteltreffen hatten wir schonmal veranstaltet in meiner Anglerkiste. Wir waren zwar nur 5 oder 6 Leutchen, hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht. Für alle die, welche kein Auto besítzen: Es gibt doch Buss, Bahn, Fahrrad oder Muddi. (wir sind früher ja überall hingetrampt!!!)

Die meisten hier benutzen wohl Aerocolor von Schmincke. Mir trocknet die zu langsam und ich finde die auch zu teuer und nicht genügend deckend. Daher benutze ich zum brushen meist 1K Auto Basislacke auf Nitrobasis. Manchmal auch stark mit Wasser verdünnte Künstlerakrylfarben (Neonfarben)


----------



## diemai (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ grasfisch

Kein Problem mit den Springringen , ........Messingdraht ist allerdings zu weich , zumindest die Schnuröse würde sich andauernd verbiegen ,....... es sei denn , du wählst ihn 2mm+(dann iss'er aber zu schwer) ,..... oder er könnte sogar reißen .

Verzinkter Stahldraht würde irgendwann rosten , da durch Abnutzung oder das Biegen die Zinkschicht ab gehen könnte .

Edelstahldraht 0,8 mm bis 1,5 mm(Schleppwobbler25 cm+) ist das einzig Wahre .


                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

auch wenns zu spät ist, wegen dem Epoxid: 5-Minuten-Epoxid von Conrad benutze ich zwar nicht, soll aber spitze sein!!!

Draht hat Diemai schon gesagt. Das einzigste, was taugt ist Edelstahlschweißdraht von 1mm bis 1,5mm. 0,8er ist mir bei 5cm Wobblern sogar schon zu dünn, kann man aber noch nehmen. Bei größeren 1,5er. Der ist bombig stabil. Rosten tut Edelstahl sowiso nicht. Also ne super Lösung!

Epoxid zum beschichten würde ich das von Bootsservice Behnke nehmen. Bei Interesse PN oder danach googlen!


----------



## grasfisch (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich hab jetzt 0,8er Edelstahl gekauft,stärker gibts bei uns im Baumarkt nicht.gibts da im Netz noch irgendwelche Bezugsquellen ausser Ebay?
Erster Rohling ist fertig,Morgen müsste das Epoxid von Conrad kommen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



grasfisch schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt 0,8er Edelstahl gekauft,stärker gibts bei uns im Baumarkt nicht.gibts da im Netz noch irgendwelche Bezugsquellen ausser Ebay?



Ich meine irgend so en Schweißerbedarf im Internet bietet Edelsthahlschweißdraht in allen möglichen Stärken an, bei dem hat auch schon irgend jemand hier aus dem Thema was gekauft. Aber wer von den Nutzern den hier mal erwäht hat, weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## grasfisch (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab heut  im baumarkt auch den Schweißdraht in 1mm gefunden,natürlich bei den schweißgeräten und nicht bei dem anderen Drahtgedöns . Da hätte der FACHverkäufer ja auch ma drauf kommen können ,wenn ich nach V2A frag #c.
Naja egal ich nehm jetzt erstmal den 0,8er, ma sehen wie er sich macht.Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

macht Ihr alle Winterschlaf, oder warum ist hier nix los? ;-)

Ein kleiner Wobbler ist jetzt fertig grundiert und ein Zweiter wird alle paar Stunden in meinen Tauchlack getaucht. Ein Dritter Rohling ist fertig geformt und wartet jetzt auf die Weiterbearbeitung. Bilder kommen dann warscheinlich erst, wenn ich mir bei Lureparts Drillinge und Sprengringe gekauft habe, weil mir die jetzt ausgegangen sind.


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

......schnarch .......schnarch ......schnarch .....#u#u#u!

Nee.........im Ernst , ........habe ca. n' Dutzend Holzköder im Bau , das dauert bei mir nur immer ,........außerdem gehe ich jetzt öfter angeln , es fängt jetzt wohl endlich 'mal auch bei uns an zu beißen , ..........nix Großes zwar bisjetzt , aber gestern hatte ich 'nen gut 50er Hecht und knapp 40er Rapfen auf Eigenbau-Blinker , es kann nur besser werden !

                                            Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Meine Werkstatt ist unbenutzbar wegen Kellerumbau .


----------



## weberei (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> macht Ihr alle Winterschlaf, oder warum ist hier nix los? ;-)



Hab ich mir auch gedacht 

Meine nächsten Projekte werden sein: 
1) Polyesterharz Schicht über die fertigen Baits bringen, dazu werde ich die Ferien nutzen
2) evtl Gummiköder selber gießen. Das macht nicht soviel Dreck, wie Holzarbeiten und ist einfacher. Würde es aber nicht mit der Mikorwelle machen (Mama würde mich töten :q) sondern mit einer Heißklebepistole. 

Später widme ich mich dann wieder dem Jerkbait Bau und wenn ich den ANgelschein habe, versuche ich mich vielleicht auch mal an Wobblern, dazu muss ich aber ans Wasser können, denn da ist der Lauf wirklich sehr wichtig und ohne Tests am Wasser würde ich dan wahrscheinlich versagen 
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ach das freut mich jetzt aber, dass ihr noch am Leben seid.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ach das freut mich jetzt aber, dass ihr noch am Leben seid.


 


Joo, hab zwei fertig, seit einer Woche schon, bin aber noch nicht zum Fotomachen gekommen. Morgen aber, versprochen...#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Joo, hab zwei fertig, seit einer Woche schon, bin aber noch nicht zum Fotomachen gekommen. Morgen aber, versprochen...#6



Da freu ich mich schon drauf. ;-)


----------



## basshunt.er (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi !
bin immer noch am Basteln , aber ich bin das folieen ein bischen leid geworden! Wende mich jetzt deshalb zu meiner Airbrush und werde wieder tätig! In 3-4 Tagen kann man mit einem Ergebnis rechnen!
Gruß
Basshunt.er


----------



## don rhabano (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich finde es echt sch...ade ,dass ich im Moment nichts bauen kann, da ich nächste Woche ab nach Polen fahre an einen 100ha großen See; da könnte ich noch den einen oder anderen Schleppwobbler gebrauchen .

Achja letztens gabs mal wieder einen Fisch auf Eigenbau....Aktulle Raubfischfänge s.144- weiß nicht wie man Beiträge komplett verlinkt...


----------



## weberei (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

Petri dazu!

Verlinken ist ganz einfach |supergri und geht wie folgt:
du drückst auf dir Zahl oben rechts über deinem Beitrag in der grünen Leiste, wo auch Verfassungsdatum etc drin stehen (bei deinem wäre es   #7551). 

Dann den Link kopieren, in die Antwort einfügen, fertig 

Endergebnis

Und hier der Beitrag, den du haben wolltest:

Fang auf Eigenbau

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

Petri Heil zu deinem Eigenbau-Fang , .....es ist doch einfach schön|rolleyes !

                    weiter so , ..........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke weberei ist ja echt genial einfach .


Achja der Hecht war im Auge gehakt und ist beim Landen direkt abgefallen, deswegen kein Foto mit Köder  außerdem hat es dem Wobbler beim nächsten Wurf die Schaufel zerfetzt...
 Aber wie repariere ich DR -Wobbler? Schaufel ausfräßen ,neue anfertigen,aber dann muss ich ja ein großes Loch(Schlitz) in die Schaufel machen, das der Draht wieder durchgeht?!
Wie macht ihr das?

Don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Aber wie repariere ich DR -Wobbler? Schaufel ausfräßen ,neue anfertigen,aber dann muss ich ja ein großes Loch(Schlitz) in die Schaufel machen, das der Draht wieder durchgeht?!
> Wie macht ihr das?



Hey,

das ist in der Tat en bisschen ne schwierige Angelegenheit. Wenn die Stahlachse durch die Schaufel geht (ging), dann muss man ganz vorsichtig um die Achse herum fräsen. Geht halt en weng länger.
Desshalb fertige mein Drahtgestell neuerdings ein bisschen anders an. Dort wo die Schaufel eingesetzt wird, macht der Draht en Bogen richtung Wobblerrücken. Das hat den Vorteil, dass der Draht nicht mehr durch die Schaufel geht und ich somit den Schaufelschlitz auch nach dem Verkleben des Drahtes noch anbringen kann.


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

.....yep , so habe ich es bis jetzt auch zwei ,-drei mal gemacht , allerdings bei gekauften , bzw. gefundenen Wobblern , ..........."Dremel" sei Dank !

                                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Adlerauge...nach 3mal lesen hab ich verstanden,was du meinst....
Es geht aber um einen tieflaufenden (DR= DeepRunner) Wobbler, bei dem der Stahl mittig durch die Schaufel geht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> @Adlerauge...nach 3mal lesen hab ich verstanden,was du meinst....
> Es geht aber um einen tieflaufenden (DR= DeepRunner) Wobbler, bei dem der Stahl mittig durch die Schaufel geht.



Und nach 3 mal lesen habe ich ferstanden, was du mit "DR" meinst.
So wie ich das jetzt verstehe, ist die Drahtöse auf der Schaufel?
Dann ist es doch etwas schwieriger. Vielleicht den Draht abzwicken und ne neue Schaufel rein, davor aber ein neues Stück Draht anschweißen. Dafür bräuchte man aber das notwendige Schweißerequipt und -Knowhow.
Ne bürgerliche Methode fällt mir da leider nicht ein.


----------



## don rhabano (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So wir Ich und Diemai es meinen wirds gemacht .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> So wir Ich und Diemai es meinen wirds gemacht .



Im Grunde genommen habe ich ja nichts anderes gesagt, nur en bissel anders ausgedrückt....#h


----------



## don rhabano (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

1. Nein hast du nicht ; deine 1. Aussage war auf einen SR (ShallowRunner) bezogen , die 2. Blödsinn...
2. Ist ja auch egal....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Neue Wobbs!

Sorry für die schlechte Fotoqualität, aber ich habe sie gerade auf dem Esstisch mit Blitz gemacht, nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Aber nun gut, hier ein ziemlich flachlaufender Wobb im Grandma-Style, er ist 12 cm und recht schmal und überzeugt vor allem durch sein heftiges Flanken. Holz ist Limba.




Und dann noch ein 9 cm langer, der nur gaaanz knapp schwimmt. Den 4er Drilling vorne durch einen 2er ersetzt, dann würde er ebenso langsam sinken. Der Lauf ist intensiv schlängelnd, Holz ist Abachi.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Wow... Zwei echt schöne Wobbler! Vor allem der untere gefällt mir in Form und Farbgebung sehr!


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano , @ Adl3r4ug3 , 

.......also , ich hab' das mit dem Tieftaucher auch nicht kapiert ,.......meine Rede war über einen Flachtaucher mit der Öse VOR der Schaufel , wo nur das Drahtgestell IM KÖRPER durch die Schaufel führt .

Bei einem solchen Wob mit der Öse AUF der Schaufel gestaltet sich das natürlich schwierig , hab' ich noch nie gemacht .

Ich würde versuchen , alle Schaufelreste aus dem Schlitz zu entfernen , das Drahtsystem mit der Schnuröse zunächst aber unverändert stehen lassen . 
Dann eine neue Schaufel anfertigen , aber nur mit einem Langloch versehen , wo dann die Öse durchläuft , ........eventuell noch eine Nut an der Unterseite einfräsen , in die das Drahtsystem zumindestens teilweise hineinpaßt .

Nun würde ich das Drahtsystem mit der Schnuröse EIN WENIG nach unten drücken , so das sich die neue Schaufel(zunächst trocken) in den Schlitz einsetzen läßt , um zu sehen , ob der Draht dann weit genug zurückfedert , um noch eine ausreichend große Schnuröse AUF der Schaufel abzugeben .

Wenn nicht , müsste man versuchen , den Draht mit sanfter Gewalt und einer Flachspitzzange von unterhalb der Schaufel her drehend/hebelnd ETWAS nach oben zu biegen .

Wenn das gelingt , kann man die Schaufel entfernen und dann fest einkleben , den Draht unter und die Öse durch die Schaufel ggfs. auch mit Epoxykleber sichern .

.........'was anderes fällt mir dazu leider auch nicht ein , ......hab' ich wiegesagt noch nicht gemacht , .....war'n immer nur Flachtaucher bei mir !

                                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo!
Ich hab auch noch mal was fertig gemacht sind mehrere. Einen Biene, zwei kleinere der kleinere soll ein tieftaucher werden der andere ein Twitchbait und der zweigeteilte ein kleiner swimbait zur Barschjagd!

Mfg
Basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@basshunt.er: Nette Barschwobbler! Wie groß sind die?


----------



## basshunt.er (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
Also die Biene ist so um die 3 cm (die hat auch schon jut gefangen:vikdie beiden kleinen sind 3.5 und 5 cm lang. Der große zweigeteilte ist mit Flosse 12 und ohne 10 cm lang!

Mfg 
Basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

3cm Wobbler zu bauen erfordert wirkich einiges an Geschick! - Respekt. Meine Kleinsten sind bei 5cm angesiedelt. Für Barschspinnen baue ich gearde ne 6cm Serie. Zwei sind schon fertig grundiert und der Dritte bekommt heute/morgen noch seine Farbe.

Jetzt mal ne Spezielle Frage. Die Wobbler werden im Oberrhein eingesetzt. Das Wasser ist dort eigentlich eher trüb. Wenn ich jetzt nächsten Mai dort angeln gehe, was soll ich für Dekors auf Barsch verwenden? 
Klar Fire-Tiger wird mir gleich entgegengeworfen. Das ist klar. Eigentlich dachte ich mal an ein eher natürliches Barschdekor mit viel Grün und Weiß.
Aber gibts irgend ne tolle schockige Farbe, die in trübem Wasser gut auf Barsch geht?


----------



## don rhabano (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,3cm Wobbler zu bauen erfordert wirkich einiges an Geschick!
> 
> ...was soll ich für Dekors auf Barsch verwenden?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Redhead würde ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren, ansonsten muss es am Rhein oft gar nicht so schockig sein , auch wenns trüb ist. Aber eins garantier ich dir: Du wirst es nicht leicht haben Fische am Rhein (Hauptstrom) zu fangen !!!



Danke für den Tipp.

Das mit dem Fangen lass mal meine Sorge sein...


----------



## diemai (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

.....also , deine Grandma-Version hat irgendwas , ........sieht echt gut aus#6 !

@ basshunt.er

........ich finde das immer wieder bewundernswert , so kleine Wobbler zu bauen ,........vor allen Dingen vertragen sie auch keine größeren Fehler !

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mich auch 'mal den Problemen und Kopfschmerzen beim Bau kleinerer Köder ausgesetzt , ........und ich weiß noch nicht 'mal , ob ich sie zum Laufen bekommen werde(na ja , da wäre ja noch die zusätzliche Option eine Schaufel anzubringen) #c!

Muß jetzt erstmal sehen , ob ich genug Blei in deren Bauch bekomme , so das sie langsam absinken ,..... habe sie dazu heute erstmal provisorisch lackiert !

                                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@demai

sehr schöne Arbeiten! Sind die aus deinen Steakbrettern gemacht?


----------



## diemai (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Danke , .......das Holz ist ähnlich dem der Steakbretter , vieleicht 'n Tick leichter , das war aber 'ne Trennleiste aus einem Werkzeugschrank von'ner Arbeit , das Teil sollte auf'n Müll .

Das Brettchen hatte schon die richtige Stärke und war schön plan , brauchte nix mehr abfräsen|supergri !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
Danke für die Rosen !!! Es ist nicht immer einfach die Dinger zum Laufen zu kriegen aber ich kriege es doch immer hin! Noch was zum Balsa für Mini-Wobs- Ich benutze keins mehr das ist mir einfach zu umständlich. Ich benutze Abachi das ist einfach  zu bearbeiten und hat gute Schwimmeigenschaften!
@diemai
schöne Mini-Swimbaits haste gebaut ich weiß zwar nicht wie lang ein Bic-Feuerzeug ist (ich schätze es so auf 8 cm ) aber dann sind die Swimbaits wirklich seehr klein!

Mfg 

basshunt.er


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

schöne Rohlinge, diemai! Die Formen sind echt gut!
Hast du schon irgendwelche Designs geplant?


So, will mir jetzt endlich das Polyesterharz besorgen, in den Ferien dann die Jerkbaits fertig machen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches der beiden folgenden Angebote das bessere ist? 
Seht ihr irgendwo eine Aushärtefarbe, braun oder grün wäre ja nicht so toll ? Ich nicht, kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe, ich würde sonst beim Verkäufer mal nachfragen...
Welches würdet ihr (vom Bauchgefühl her oder wie auch immer begründet) nehmen?
Prefekt wäre natürlcih, wenn bafoangler mal was dazu sagen könnte, du hast ja schon Erfahrung mit Polyesterharz!

Angebot 1

Angebot 2

Danke im Voraus! 
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei: Mit Polyesterharz habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Würde aber meinem Bauchgefühl nach Angebot 2 nehmen. Alleine schon, weil dort ein Bild drin ist. Liegt halt auch daran, dass ich immer sehen will, was ich kaufe.|kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke, das wollte ich hören 
Aber ich werde den Typen trotzdem mal anschreiben, wegen der Farbe. Es steht zwar nichts dabei, was für mich heißt, dass es klar aushärtet, aber sicher ist sicher...

Ihr könnt mir trotzdem gerne noch eure "Wahl" mitteilen!

Danke

weberei


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

bin mal gespannt, wie du mit dem Polyesterharz zurecht kommst. Wollte es auch mal ausprobieren, aber im Moment habe ich noch genug Epoxidharz.#h


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, bin auch sehr gespannt.
Ich weiß schließlich noch garnicht, wie man mit Harz versiegelt. Weder mit Epoxy noch mit anderen Harzen...

Zu Sicherheit mache ich erstmal nicht so gelungene Jerks fertig, zum Testen 
Ich glaube ein Tauchverfahren dürfte am Besten klappen.


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Mit dem Harz kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen , hab' ich noch nie mit gearbeitet , .........aber ob das wirklich zum Lackieren geeignet ist ???????

Um das Farb-Design der Mini-Swimbaits hab' ich mir noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht , außer das ich den Mittleren auf'm Bild im Barschdesign bemalen werde , da er eine entsprechende Körperform hat .

Bin schon froh , wenn die Dinger überhaupt laufen werden ,..... habe eben erstmal Gewichte eingeklebt ,......10 gr. Kugelbleie zu kleinen Quadern gehämmert , mußte dazu kleine Taschen direkt vor den Bauchösen 'reinfräsen .

Beim vorrausgegangenen Wassereimer-Test sanken die Köder mit den mit Klebeband aufgeklebten Bleien langsam horizontal ab und blieben auf den Drillingen "stehen" , ....sie werden später aber bestimmt etwas schneller und eventuell leicht kopflastig absinken(durch die jetzige Quaderform der Bleie) .

Na ja , schaun'mer 'mal !

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> (...) .........aber ob das wirklich zum Lackieren geeignet ist ???????



Es soll statt Epoxy die Außenhaut bilden. Bafoangler hatte das ganze schon gemacht (siehe Seite 499) und war zufrieden, von daher geht das wohl.

Ok, dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass die neuen Rohlinge laufen  Aber wird schon werden...

Grüße
PS: habe den Verkäufer jetzt mal angeschrieben, wegen der Aushärtefarbe, warte auf die Antwort.


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei 

.....danke , ebenfalls viel Glück mit deinem Harz #6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Leider kann ich da auch nicht viel dazu sagen, da ich mich nicht intensiv mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt habe.
Das Polyesterharz wurde eigentlich zur Herstellung von GfK erworben, und da es ja schon mal da war, lag die "Zweckentfremdung" nahe.
Hinsichtlich der Angebote würde ich auch danach gehen ob das Harz klar aushärtet. Ansonsten wäre es nur für die Klebearbeiten geeignet.
Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist:
Mir ist im Treppenhaus einer der Jerks, die erst mit einer Schicht versiegelt waren heruntergefallen (Steintreppe). Nun hat der nen kleinen Sprung... Die Schicht an dieser Stelle dürfte vielleicht 1mm dick sein.
Würde das bei Epoxy auch passieren?
Lg


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

PS:
Hab mal nen Schleppwobbler fertiggemacht (naja fast...)

Aus Fichte, mit Schaufel 29,3cm. Noch Augen und dann versiegeln, aber das dann eben wenn einige fertig sind.
Petri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Wow. Der sieht ja toll aus!

Ob ein Wobbler, der mit Epoxid beschichtet ist, auch einen Sprung bekommt, wenn er herunterfällt kann ich nicht sagen. Ist mir noch nie passiert. Werde jetzt auch keinen an die Wand knallen oder auch das Treppenhaus runterpfeffern...

Zur Information, gerade sind schon 2 Wobbler fertig grundiert und der dritte Wobbler ist jetzt gerade dran. Nächste Woche werden sie dann bemalt.
Mir sind jetzt aber die Sprengringe und Haken fast ausgegangen.
Jetzt wollte ich bei Lureparts.nl mal ne Bestellung abschicken. 8er Drillinge und die Edelstahl-Splitringe in 4mm Durchmesser. 
Wer von Euch war das nochmal, der bei Lureparts.nl schon mal was gekauft hat und könnte mir Auskunft geben? 
Wie ist das mit Zollbebühren, da die Ware ja über die Grene muss. Kommen da noch Extrakosten auf mich zu?

Würde mich über ne Antwort übers Wochenende sehr freuen!


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So habs mal rausgebrochen. War vielleicht doch bissl dünner.
Auf dem Bild sieht man auch die ungleichmäßige Verteilung des Harzes. Vielleicht werd ich doch n Köderkarussell bauen müssen... Wo bekomm ich dann da nen Motor her?

@Adl3r4ug3
Danke für die Blumen . Ist rechtzeitig für die Schleppsaison fertig. Mal sehen was er taugt, im Gartenteich hat er mich voll überzeugt:k

Danke schonmal und geht fischen, es ist Wochenende!!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bafoangler schrieb:


> So habs mal rausgebrochen. War vielleicht doch bissl dünner.
> Auf dem Bild sieht man auch die ungleichmäßige Verteilung des Harzes. Vielleicht werd ich doch n Köderkarussell bauen müssen... Wo bekomm ich dann da nen Motor her?



*Motoren*

*In Motoren > Wechselstrommotoren*

     Detail
*Spiegelkugelmotor*

< Zurück




             Passend zu den Spiegelkugeln mit 200 und 300 mm ø. 230 V~, ca. 6 U/min, mit 0,6 m Netzkabel und Netzstecker, schwarzes Metallgehäuse, mit 3 Befestigungsbohrungen. Maße (øxH): 82x43 mm.

*           6,95          EUR*
          Best.Nr.           310 168          
         Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt., zzgl.           Versandkosten
                                                      Stück



Dieses Teil habe ich auch. Ist perfekt!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

klicke mich gerade durch diverse online Shops. Habe Edelstahlsprengringe gefunden mit dem Durchmesser 5mm. Angegeben haben sie eine Tragkraft von 4,00 kg. Meint ihr, dass dies für meine kleinen Wobbler ausreicht? Die sind ja nur auf Barsch und Forelle im Einsatz, aber wenn mal en kleiner Zander oder en kleiner Hecht dran hängt, sollten die nicht gleich aufgebogen werden.
In der Wagerechten muss ein Barsch erst mal ne Zugkraft von 4kg aufbringen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Cool, cool, vielen Dank!
Dann werde ich wohl noch ein wenig basteln müssen 
Neues Hobby: Köderbau|supergri
Ich bin ja schon mehr im Keller als am Wasser#d

Wenn du versiegelst, wartest du dann bis die einzelnen Schichten ausgehärtet sind, oder nur bis das Harz zäh wird, damit sich die Schichten verbinden?
Lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Wenn du versiegelst, wartest du dann bis die einzelnen Schichten ausgehärtet sind, oder nur bis das Harz zäh wird, damit sich die Schichten verbinden?



Gute Frage...meistens warte ich wirklich, bis die einzelnen Schichten schön durchgetrocknet sind. In den meisten Fällen gebe ich die erste Schicht Epoxid am Samstag morgen auf den Wobbler. Dann muss der sich sowiso meist bis anbends drehen, sodass das Epxodi nicht herumläuft. Gegen Spätnachmittag/Abend ist das Epoxid dann so trocken, dass es nicht mehr verläuft aber noch nicht zum Angeln bereit. Da könnte ich dann schon die zweite Schicht drauf machen. Aber da ich das Köderkarussell nicht neben meinem Bett laufen lassen will/darf von den Eltern, wenn ich mich abends auf die Lauer lege, lass ich den Wobbler dann dort hängen und mache erst am nächsten Morgen die nächste Schicht drauf. Weil das Köderkarussell müsste dann mindestens bis nach Mitternacht laufen. Mein Epoxid braucht halt etwas länger zum trocknen.
Meistens so 6-7 Stunden bis es nicht mehr verläuft.


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sprengringe würd ich persönlich ein wenig stärker nehmen, mir ist schon passiert dass ein Fisch beim Keschern mit dem 2. Drilling von außen im Netz hängen geblieben ist und so den Ring aufgebogen hat. Ärgerlich, dann kann auch eine stärkere Forelle so die 4 Kilo aufbringen...
Andererseits wäre es beim Hängerlösen praktisch...
Aber ich will immer eine möglichst belastbare Verbindung zum Fisch, und mit 5mm Durchmesser gibts ja erheblich tragfähigere Ringe.


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn das so lange dauert, bis das Harz hart ist, greift dieses dann nicht die Lackierung an? Oder verwendest du spezielle lösemittelresistenten Lack?
Und 6-7 Stunden, WOW, wo ich doch so ungeduldig bin|bla:
....ned beim Fischen, schon klar|supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Jop, eigentlich will ich auch eher ne stärkere Verbindung haben. 
Aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts Stärkeres gefunden. Kennst du vielleicht einen Verkäufer, der Sprengringe in 4-5mm mit ner etwas höheren Tragkraft verkauft. Wenn der dann noch Drillinge in seinem Sortiment hätte, wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Wenn das so lange dauert, bis das Harz hart ist, greift dieses dann nicht die Lackierung an? Oder verwendest du spezielle lösemittelresistenten Lack?
> Und 6-7 Stunden, WOW, wo ich doch so ungeduldig bin



Hey,

ja das dauert schon ne gewisse Zeit. Aber das kommt auch immer auf die Temperatur an, die es gerade im Zimmer hat. Im Sommer hat mal die Sonne auf das Köderkarussell geschienen. Da gings dann fast 1/3 schneller. Oder im Winter habe ich oft die Heizung im Zimmer an. Dann stelle ich das Köderkarussell direkt davor und dann gehts auch etwas schneller. Soweit ich weiß, hat Pelznase sich einen Holzrahmen um das Köderkarussell gebaut und es somit voll eingerahmt. Innendrin hat er Wärmelampen angebracht. Somit gehts natürlich am schnellsten.

Wegen der Lackierung: Ich benutze ausschließlich Arcyfarben auf Wasserbasis und male nur mit Pinsel. Die trocknen ja innerhalb 30 Sekunden oder sowas in der Richtung, wenn dann Epoxid drauf kommt, greift das die Farbe überhaupt nicht an. Allerdings habe ich mal mit FineLinder Muster auf den Wobbler gemalt. Die sind verlaufen und aus dem schwarzen FineLiner wurde die Farbe irgendwie gelöst und es wurde Blau draus. Wie das passieren konnte, kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Seit dem arbeite ich nicht mehr mit Fineliner sonder, nehme halt schwarze Acrylfarbe oder Edding. Der ist auch resistent gegen Epoxid.


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

So hast Post


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke dir!!!


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bafoangler

Mit Epoxy wäre dir das sicherlich auch passiert , ist ja schließlich kein Panzerstahl:q !

@ Adl3r4ug3

Wenn du aus einem EU-Land bestellst , wird KEINERLEI Zoll fällig ,.... Mehrwertsteuer weiß ich nicht , aber kleinere Sendungen gehen wohl so durch , .........die haben glaub'ich nicht 'mal 'n Zollaufkleber 'drauf , ...........hatte mir früher 'n paarmal 'was aus England bestellt , da gab's keine Probleme !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Danke für die Antwort! Das ich innerhalb der EU keinen Zoll zahlen muss, wusste ich nicht. Habe ja noch nie was im Ausland bestellt. Aber ich werde mir warscheinlich vom Tackle Dealer in Deutschland was bestellen. Dessen Angebot sagt mir zu.


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, 2 kleine sind jetzt auch soweit.
Sind schnellsinkend, 12cm, aus Esche.
Sollen neben Hecht auch Zander begeistern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Sehr schöne, dezente Jerks hast da gebaut!#h


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke danke.
Die erste Reihe ist nun fertig, es hängen aber schon 13 neue fertig grundiert im Schuppen 

Hab nen paar einfache gemacht, hier nochmal die fast fertigen:

1. 10cm Esche, Augen kommen noch, schnell sinkend
2. 17cm Esche, schnell sinkend
3. 17cm Fichte, langsam sinkend


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...
1. Esche, 17cm schnellsinkend
2. Esche, 13cm schnellsinkend, ich nenn ihn mal Papagei
3. Esche, 11cm, schnellsinkend


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

...
1. 17cm Fichte, langsam sinkend
2. 16cm Esche, langsam sinkend
3. nochmal der Wobbler mit Auge, ca 29cm mit Schaufel
4. Die Schaufel, hoffe die hält


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bafoangler

Deine Jerks gefallen mir sehr gut ,.....aufgrund ihrer aufwendig verrundeten Körper werden sie bestimmt sehr schön arbeiten .

Das gilt natürlich auch für den großen Wobbler !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@bafoangler: Sehr schöne Arbeit! Die gefallen mir echt sehr!#h


----------



## bafoangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke @ all

Naja am Montag geht das Semester wieder los, da werd ich nicht mehr zu viel kommen...
Allerdings sind die Jerks ja eh fürs Frühjahr und fürs flache Wasser; die Schnellsinker will ich jetzt im Herbst mal testen.
Sollte mir nur mal ne gute Jerkcombo zulegen so langsam... 

Aber Respekt an alle die Wobbler bauen, das ist ja noch mal doppelt so aufwendig. Habe für den großen bestimmt 4 Stunden gebraucht und habe mehr als 10mal die Bebleiung korregiert für nen schönen Lauf.

Wieviel da dahintersteckt merkt man erst beim Versuch....


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ bafoangler

.........mit der Zeit kommt die Routine !

Ich persönlich finde Jerkbaits aufwendiger , ........bei einigen Wobbler-Modellen hab' ich schon so'n Gefühl für's Austrimmen entwickelt .

Aber je tiefer ein Wobbler später laufen soll , desto schwieriger ist seine Konstruktion , finde ich , ...........am einfachsten gehen Oberflächenköder wie Popper , Stickbaits , Propbaits oder auch einfache Diver(Jerks).........finde ich zumindestens |kopfkrat!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Okay vielleicht lags auch daran, dass es eben ein extrem-Tiefläufer werden soll.
Da Fichte ja extrem leicht ist, musste ich immer mehr die Bleimenge erhöhen. Sind am Ende fast 70 (SIEBZIG!) Gramm geworden, die muss man erstmal unterbringen.... Zum Schluss habe ich einfach ca 35g plattgeklopft, zwischen der 1. und der 2. Hakenöse ein Stück weggefräst und  die Platte angepasst verschraubt. Dennoch ist es immer noch ein schwimmendes Modell... Immerhin verzeiht so ein Riesenteil auch die eine oder andere Ungenauigkeit.
Lg


----------



## grasfisch (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo leute,

wollt Euch mal meinen 1. Versuch zeigen. .hab aber auch gleich mal ne frage, ich müsste ihn ja jetzt noch versiegeln,lasst Ihr das epoxy einfach rüberlaufen (ganz schön zäh |kopfkrat ),spachtelt es oder streicht es. Oder einfach 3 mal Klarlack rüber und fertig?

achso, schöne jerks....die Farben sehen echt super aus. #6 Bei meinem nächsten werd ich das mit dem Netz auch mal probieren.#h

Uuups,wie füg ich denn ein Bild ein ?#t


----------



## bafoangler (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

.....Anhänge verwalten, durchsuchen, hochladen. 
Evtl verkleinern vorher, zB mit Paint, Größe ändern vielleicht auf 15% und dann speichern.
LG


----------



## grasfisch (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bild 011.jpghttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=118976&stc=1&d=1255253774


----------



## grasfisch (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke bafo #6


----------



## bafoangler (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Kein Ding 

Schaut cool aus!   
Die Aktion würd mich mal interessieren....
Petri


----------



## grasfisch (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke,die Aktion ist eher ruhig,dachte eigentlich auch das er mehr Betrieb macht.Egal , sieht trotzdem gut aus wie er läuft,er schlendert halt so vor sich hin.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@grasfisch: Interessantes Teil!


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

viel passiert, seit ich das letzte mal da war (das war gestern morgen), ganze 2 Seiten neu dazu :O

1)
Schöne Arbeiten, Bafo, aber auch grasfisch's Köder gefällt mir!

2)
Danke Bafo, für deine Antwort. Ich habe den Verkäufer wie gesagt am 9.10. gefragt, ob der Harz klar aushärtet. Er hat bis dato noch nicht geantwortet. Entweder er traut sich nicht zu sagen, dass der Harz eher gelb oder so ist, oder er hat keine Ahnung davon, oder er war noch nicht online, seit dem (was für einen Verkäufer schlecht ist -> knapp 3 Tage nicht für den Kunden da) außer er hat Urlaub 

3) 
Bafo: wie viele Schichten machst du? 2 bis 3, wie mit Epoxy üblich?

4)
Meint ihr, bei einer Gelierzeit von etwa 30 Minuten reicht es, wenn ich die Jerks aufhänge und dann regelmäßig umdrehe/umhänge? Also, das Köderrad ersetzte? Oder ist das zu viel Arbeit? Dann müsste ich mehr Härter zugeben...

5)
War bei meinen Großeltern, sie haben einen Gartenteich  Ihr könnt euch denken, was ich gemacht habe:
Alle meine Jerks getestet, Resultat:
Jeder Köder läuft gut, zum Teil auch bei bloßem "Einleiern"!
Weiß zwar noch nicht genau, wie man mit Jerks umgeht, aber das sah alles schon schön aus 

Soviel von mir
#h


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

zu 4 :

Mein Epoxy geliert vielleicht 'n Tick schneller , ist aber wohl unwesentlich . 3-4 X umhängen müsste wohl reichen .

Mit mehr Härter würde ich vorsichtig sein , wenige % außerhalb des angegegebenen Mischungsverhältnisses werden wohl noch gehen , aber darüber hinaus könnte es böse Überraschungen geben , z. B. eine unregelmäßige Deckung #c|kopfkrat.


zu 5 :

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an , dann kannst du den Umgang mit den Teilen ja noch üben , bevor du sie den Hechten zur Begutachtung vorsetzt !

Übrigens sollte sich auch der erfahrenere Jerkbait-Angler erst einmal mit ein paar Probewürfen und verschiedenen Einhol-Stilen mit den Möglichkeiten eines neuen , bzw. noch unbekannten Köders vertraut machen , ..........am besten geht das von einer erhöhten Position aus(Steg, Kaimauer , etc .) , so kann man die Bewegungen des guten Stücks besser verfolgen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi diemai,

danke für die Antwort!

zu 1:
gut, habe nämlich nicht Lust noch ein Köderrad zu bauen und Material dazu zu kaufen...  |rolleyes

zu2:
 
So groß ist der Teich auch nicht, kann da den Anfang lernen aber nach 4 Zupfern oder Rucken oder wie man das nenntist der Teich schon zu Ende :m Aber doch, für den Anfang sollte es passen...
Im Teich sind sogar Fische (ich glaube Rotaugen oder - federn) die haben dumm geguckt als da dann 26 neue Fische durchs Wasser schossen  

-----

noch ne Frage:
versuche grade meine Frage an den Verkäufer selbst zu klären. Auf der Shop Seite habe ich den gleichen Harz gefunden (erkennt man an den Technischen Daten):

Polyesterharz 

In der Produktbeschreibung steht:



> _*Merkmale MEKP-Härter*_:
> 
> Physikalische und chemische Eigenschaften:
> 
> ...



heißt das eurer Meinung nach, dass der Härter keine Farbe besitzt bzw klar ist, oder, dass der Harz klar aushärtet?

Danke  

#h


----------



## bafoangler (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

zu 3: 2 Schichten solltens schon sein.

zu 4: Hatte auch schon überlegt ob das mit dem Umhängen funktioniert, aber habe da meine Zweifel. 
a.) Das Harz zieht nicht langsam an, sondern wenn es beginnt innerhalb weniger Sekunden
b.) So läuft immer ein "Schwall" Harz vom einen zum anderen Ende, der dann dort erstarrt wo er sich zum besagten Zeitpunkt befindet.
c.) Bei mehr Härter ist das Harz schon in der Verarbeitungszeit relativ zäh, was eine gleichmäßige Verteilung schwierig macht. Zudem wenn du beispielsweise statt 2% Härter 3 oder 4% nimmst, dann ist das Harz schon nach 5min fest, was nicht viel Zeit zum Verarbeiten lässt. 

Was ich das nächste mal versuchen werde, ist WENIGER Härter, vielleicht 0.5-1%, sodass das Harz dünnflüssiger bleibt, was auch zu dünneren Schichten führt. So muss ich vielleicht 3-4 Schichten machen, aber Versuch macht K L U K 
Dann kanns aber schon 12 Stunden dauern bis alles hart ist.

Das mit der Gleichmäßigkeit ist ja eh nur was für UNSER Auge, wenn die Form, die Bemalung und der Lauf stimmen, ist es den Hechten glaub ich relativ bums, ob die Versiegelung ein paar Wellen hat |supergri
Lg und Petri​


----------



## weberei (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

danke für die Antwort!

Hm, stimmt, wenn  weniger Härter drin ist, könnte es besser sein...
Werde ein bischen rumpobieren mit der Härterzugabe, wenn ich den Harz habe. Warte jetzt noch bis morgen etwa, wenn ich bis dann keine ANtwort vom Verkäufer habe, kaufe ich es einfach auf Verdacht oder ich schaue mich wieder um nach anderen Harzen...
|wavey:


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab endlich ne Antwort vom Verkäufer erhalten 

Härtet leicht bläulich bis grünlich aus #q

Naja direkt den nächsten angeschrieben. Mal sehen was kommt...
#c

#h


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hehe, ich schon wieder #d |rolleyes

Mir wurde vom "neuen" Verkäufer DIESES Harz empfohlen, es soll *glasklar* aushärten, wohingegen das Harz, welches ich vorher gepostet hatte (Klick) milchig trüb aushärte.

Habe jetzt mal gefragt wie stark die Trübung ist, eine lechte Trübung könnte ich noch akzeptieren, aber zu stark sollte sie eben nicht sein. 
Ich denke mal aber ich werde den Tipp vom Verkäufer beachten und den glasklaren Harz kaufen 
Dann kann es endlich losgehen :m
Hat ja auch lang genug gedauert, die Suche nach Epoxy/Polyesterharz  |rolleyes
#h

NACHTRAG:
Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit Gießharz oder von irgendwem davon gehört?
Eignet es sich für meine / unsere Zwecke?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> NACHTRAG:
> Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit Gießharz oder von irgendwem davon gehört?
> Eignet es sich für meine / unsere Zwecke?



Hey,

du meinst Wobblerkörper aus Harz gießen?
Ich selber habe damit keine Erfahrungen, aber ich weiß sicher, dass hier im Thread jemand ist, der schon mal Wobbler gegossen hat. Mit Resin... so hießt das Zeugs, glaube ich. Aber mir persönlich gefällt diese Art nicht. Weil das mir zu "industrialisiert" ist. Ich baue viel lieber Einzelstücke, von denen jeder etwas anders aussieht, als wenn ich mir von dem einen oder anderen 10 Abgüsse mache. Ist halt Geschmackssache, wobei ich die Gießtechnik wirklich interessant finde.


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

sorry, habe mich glaube ich falsch ausgedrückt. Nein, ich meine Gießharz zum Versiegeln. Das hatte mir der Verkäufer als Alternative angeboten, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es zum Versiegeln mit dünnen Schichten geeignet ist wie Epoxy oder so.
Habe ihn jetzt mal gefragt, ob man mit dem Gießharz auch versiegeln kann oder ob es eher zum Füllen von Hohlräumen geeignet ist. Mal sehen.

Danke trotzdem für deine Hilfe 

Liebe Grüße

NACHTRAG:
Antwort des Verkäufers: Gießharz ist nicht geeignet. 
Man! Jetzt bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach was zum Versiegeln. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder beim Epoxy, denn bisher habe ich kein klar/farblos aushärtendes Polyesterharz gefunden. Das Epoxy von Behnke hat aber eine zu lange Topfzeit, also wieder weiter suchen...

NACHTRAG 2: (will nicht für jede neue Feststellung ne neue Antwort machen  )
Ich glaube, es wird jetzt endgültig dieses Harz:
Epoxy 
Dort steht "klare" Oberfläche  Zudem eine Topfzeit von 30 Min. Perfekt... Der Preis wird jetzt zwar höher, als ich wollte aber egal.


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, für 17,40 € habe ich jetzt endlich ein Epoxy System gekauft |stolz:
Hat ja auch lang genug gedauert hehe

Dieses Epoxy habe ich gekauft, im privaten Shop (nicht Ebay) kostete das Ganze 2 € weniger :m

Jo hoffe das kommt noch vor Montag an, da fahren wir für nen Kurztrip nach Berlin. Dann könnte ich davor schonmal ein paar Jerks fertig machen.

Danke an alle die mir bei diesem schweren Thema geholfen haben. Bin ich erleichtert, dass es jetzt endlich durch ist. Ich habs mir aber auch nicht leicht gemacht :vik: 

Guten Abend
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

schön, dass du jetzt was gefunden hast!


----------



## weberei (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wenn ich Glück habe, ist der Harz morgen da 

Habe heute morgen schon ne Email bekommen, das Geld sei da und heute Mittag, dass das Paket raus ist :m

Wär ja cool...


----------



## weberei (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe jetzt noch einige Fragen bzgl der Verarbeitung:

1) trefft ihr irgendwelche Sicherheitsvorkehrugen (im Freien arbeiten wegen Dämpfen, Handschuhe anziehen wegen Reizung der Haut, Atemschutz, o.Ä.)?

2) kann ich das Epoxy mit einem Pinsel auftragen? Tauchen wäre eine Verschwendung, ich kann max. 9 Stück gleichzeitig machen. Und dann sofort 150g oder so anzurühren wäre viel zu viel auf einmal...

3) Nach welcher Zeit macht ihr die 2. und die 3. Schicht (brauche ich 3?)

4) Kann ich die Arbeiten in meinem Zimmer machen oder stinkt das Epoxy stark? Bleibt der Geruch lange im Zimmer, oder geht er schnell weg, wenn ich gut lüfte?

#c

Danke schonmal 

Grüße  #h


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Wenn du nicht gerade allergisch bist , passiert schon nix bei Berührung , kannst dir aber sonst Chirugen-Handschuhe anziehen .

Pinseln ist Standard , ich benutze Kunststoff-Einwegpinsel aus'm 1€-Shop , da das Pinsel-Reinigen nicht so ohne Weiteres mit Standard-Mitteln geht(hab' mir darum allerdings auch noch kein Kopf gemacht bei 1 1/2 oder 2 Dutzend Pinseln für 1 € !!!

Folgeschichten können erst aufgebracht werden ,wenn die vorherige Schicht zumindest staubtrocken ist , ich warte(auch aus logistischen Gründen)immer 24 Std. !

Stinken tut est nur leicht , dazu mußt du deine Nase aber schon in den Mischbecher halten .
Lüften würde ich nicht , mich auch nicht mehr groß in dem Raum bewegen , da der sonst aufgewirbelte Staub auf'm Lack kleben beibt .

Außerdem ist kühle Luft Gift für den Härtungsprozeß !

Erst drei Tage nach der letzten Schicht an's Wasser ,......frisches Epoxy ist empfindlich gegen Feuchtigkeit , es könnte milchig und weich werden !

                                viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

ok, danke für die Antwort 

Sind das so Pinsel zum Streichen oder eher zum Wasserfarben malen (also eher kleine mit einer Breite von 1cm oder so oder eher 5cm)?

Zum Glück gehen wir morgen in die Stadt, dann kann ich die Pinsel direkt kaufen :m

Ah das mit dem geringen Geruch ist gut, Polyesterharz soll hingegen stark stinken  
Mist, dass Staub dran kleben bleiben kann hab ich vergessen... Das heißt ich kann es fast nicht in meinem Zimmer machen.

Ok, ans Wasser kann ich eh noch nicht, von daher haben die Jerks lange genug Zeit um auszuhärten.

Danke
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Mit den Einweg-Pinseln , das war reine Glückssache , die gibt's nicht immer und überall , habe mir gleich ca. 150 Stk. gekauft .

Die haben bunte Plastik-Stiele und auch die Borsten sind aus Kunststoff , schwarz und ähnlich dünner Angelsehne , natürlich etwas steifer , ........haaren tun sie kaum .

Früher gab's die auch im Drogerie-Markt , da aber 99 cent für 3 Stk. !

Ansonsten kannst du auch die von dir erwähnten Borstenpinsel nehmen , 5 bis 15 mm breit , je nach Ködergröße und feinen Details am Köder .

Zum Anmischen benutze ich Medikamentenbecher aus'm Krankenhaus ,...... hab' mal Hunderte davon auf'm Flohmarkt gefunden , die haben 'ne Milliliter-Skala , kann man genau drin mischen , ............ich mische mit meinem "Hakauma"-Epoxy max. 6 ml(gesamt) an , mehr kann ich nicht verstreichen , bevor es geliert ,..... das reicht für eine dünne Schicht auf ca. 6-7 Ködern von ca. 10cm Länge .

Als Staubschutz könntest du einen sauberen Pappkarton über dein Trockenregal stülpen , aber unten auf Leisten , Bücher , o.Ä. gelegt , so das noch Luft 'rankommt , ........habe absolut keine Ahnung , ob und wie sich eine geringe Luftzufuhr auswirkt , also lieber sicherstellen , das wie sonst auch welche 'rankommt .

                                  viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, 

danke für die Antwort.

der Harz ist da 
Ich benutze dann erstmal noch nen Borstenpinsel, falls ich morgen in der Stadt solche Pinsel finde, die du meinst, kuafe ich mir mal welche... Habe so oder so keine mehr.

Ich glaube ich hänge eine Folie / Müllbeutel drüber, werde auf Belüftung achten 

Danke =) 
Bin dann mal arbeiten 

|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin ,
 Heute ka endlich meine Airbrush anlage  ich kanns kaum erwarten damit loszulegen


----------



## weberei (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

wenn ich mal fragen darf: wie teuer ist so ne Anlage?
Bestimmt nicht billig oder? Aber die Ergebnisse werden sehr gut =)

Grüße
|wavey:

PS:
Die ersten 9 Jerks haben jetzt 2 Schichten Epoxy abbekommen. Auf weißen Flächen scheint die Schicht leider gelb, sonst erkenne ich aber nicht, dass das Epoxy eine Farbe hat. Also bis auf eine Ausnahme bin ich gut zufrieden!
Hat auch alles gut geklappt mit dem Auftragen des Harzes usw.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

auf Weis erscheit das Epoxid gelb? Das kann ja fast nicht sein.#c Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## weberei (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi, 

ja, ich habe ja ein paar Jerks weiß ngepinselt. An diesen Stellen ist das Epoxy gelb (also durchsichtig aber eben etwas gelblich) auf Silber nur ganz leicht. Sonst bei keiner anderen Farbe. In dem Becher, wo ich das immer anrühre ist es aber leicht blau #d

Mache mal Fotos, falls man erkennen kann, was ich meine, stelle ich sie rein.

Ist das denn schlimm? So wie du fragst klingt es etwas komisch... |kopfkrat
Mich stört es nicht so sehr, es ist ja nicht besonders doll. 

Grüße
#h


----------



## weberei (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, ich denke hier erkennt man es sehr gut:
das weiß des Bechers, der Jerk etwas honigfarben, das Epoxy im Becher leicht blau







zum Vergleich (vorher nachher)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@weberei
Schmeiß das Zeug weg. Wenn "glasklar aushärtend" draufsteht, dann sollte das auch drin sein. 
Warum baust du dir kein Köderrad?

Dauert alles in allem höchstens 2 Stunden, ist handwerklich nicht wirklich schwierig und dann hast du deine Ruhe!

Weil ihr übers Pinselreinigen gesprochen habt: Nach dem Epoxieren mach ich es so: Klopapier paarmal falten, Pinselkopf mittenrein und dann schön drücken....
Dann wieder neu Falten, Pinsel an ner anderen Stelle rein und nochmal dasselbe. Schließlich in Pinselreiniger einweichen, dann passt das gut und dein Pinsel hält ne Weile.


----------



## weberei (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

wegschmeißen   :c
Ne, kann ich nicht machen... Hart gespartes Geld, was ich darein gesteckt habe (sind zwar nur 17 € gewesen, aber auhc das ist schon etwas...).
Mich stört es nicht, dass das ganze gelblich ist, das ist auch nur auf weiß so. Auf grün, rot schwarz oder was weiß ich erkennt man das nicht. Von daher ist es nicht störend für mich. 
Falls das ganze natürlich Nachteile hat zB mit der Härte oder Haltbarkeit oder so, müsste ich mich natürlich an den Verkäufer wenden.
Kann die Verfärbung denn daran liegen, dass ich, sobald das epoxy nichtmehr von den Ködern tropft, die Köder vor die Heizung stelle (die ist natürlcih angestellt )? Das würde ich dann logischerweise in Zukunft unterlassen 

Warum ich kein Köderrad baue? 
Ich komme mit meinem Weg ( Aufhängen) ganz gut zurecht. Während des Epoxy auftragens drehe ich die Jerks immer mal wieder, das geht ganz gut. Außerdem kann ich so gut 10 Köder auf einmal bearbeiten und aufhängen, ein Köderrad schafft vielleicht 4-5 Köder (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe auf den Bildern, die ihr hier zeigt, wo eure Räder drauf sind.).

Habe gestern in der Stadt ein Pinselsortiment (6Stück) für 1€ gefunden, habe mir dnan auch mal 2 davon gekauft.
Dabei ist es mir dann auch egal, wenn ich die Pinsel nach einmaligem Gebrauch wegwerfe.

|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wegwerfen schön und gut, aber sicher haaren diese Billigpinsel auch tierisch?


----------



## weberei (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ne, die haaren beinahe garnicht. Bisher ist mir erst 1 Haaraufgefallen (bei 2 Pinseln, die ich verwendet habe)
Sind aber auch keine no-Name Produkte, sondern von der Marke "Staufen" (die mit so einem Pferd als Wappen) 
(siehe hier). Ist schon kein Billig Produkt, auch wenn es günstig angeboten wurde 
Also bin damit zufrieden


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wiso wegwerfen?  nehm das epoxy doch liber zum grundiren


----------



## weberei (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

nene, ich werde es so weiter verwenden, wie ich es zur Zeit tue.

Bevor ich es wegwerfen würde, würde ich es dem Händler zurück schicken und das Geld (zumindest anteilig, da schon angebrochen) zurück fordern. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich behalte es so, wie es ist.

Wie weit sind denn eure Projekte oder seid ihr zur Zeit alle am Wasser? Ist ja grade die perfekte Zeit für die Raubfische.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> Ist das denn schlimm? So wie du fragst klingt es etwas komisch... |kopfkrat



Hey,

schlimm ist das auf keinen Fall. Der kleine Gelbstich stört die Fische sicherlich nicht. Den Einzigsten den es stören könnte, wärst du. Aber dir macht es ja nicht so viel aus, wie du geschrieben hast. - Also kein Problem.
Wegschmeißen würde ich das auf keinen Fall. Wenns dich nicht stört verwende es weiterhin zum Finish auftragen. Wenns dich irgendwann doch mal stören sollte, kannst du auch deine Wobbler damit grundieren.
Beim nächsten Kauf nimm doch das von: Bootsservise Behnke. Das habe ich auch und habe damit Null Probleme. Das härtet auch WIRKLICH Glasklar aus. Probiere beim Nächsten Mal die Köder vielleicht etwas weiter weg von der Heizung aufzuhängen. Es kann sein, dass die extreme Hitze vor der Heizung den Trocknungsprozess zu stark beschleunigt und daher die leichte Vergilbung kommt. Kanns dir aber nicht genau sagen, ist nur ne Vermutung.



weberei schrieb:


> Wie weit sind denn eure Projekte oder seid ihr zur Zeit alle am Wasser? Ist ja grade die perfekte Zeit für die Raubfische.



Habe gerade 3 Wobbler in der Größe 6,5cm fertig grundiert und sogar schon mit eingeklebter Schaufel auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Die warten jetzt auf ihr Dekor. Da liegen die schon ne halbe Woche. Aber die werden halt erst bemalt wenn ich mir 3 wunderschöne Dekors herausgesucht habe.^^

Vielleicht lege ich morgen mal los mit Bemalen. Schaun' wa mal.


----------



## weberei (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

danke für die Antwort =)
Dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon es wäre schlimm, weil wie du gefragt hattest und wie hier der "Vorschlag" kam es wegzuwerfen hatte ich schon Angst |scardie:

Danke für den Link. Die, wo man Behnke verlinkt, gelangt man aber immer auf die Startseite... 
Kann mir aber denken, dass du den Typ 601 und passenden Härter verlinkt hast. 
Allerdings ist die Verarbeitungszeit für mich viel zu lang! Dann müsste cih echt ein Rad bauen. Aber mit meinen 700g werde ich erstmal noch ne Weile arbeiten können 

Oh, klingt gut, bin gespannt, wie die Wobbler am Ende aussehen!
Ich glaube ich muss doch weiter basteln, ich ahbe echt Lust gehabt, wieder die Jerks zu gestalten  Habe schon gute Pläne, ich glaube die muss ich bald umsetzten 
Mama findet sich langsam damit ab, dass mein Zimmer einer Werkstatt gleicht.
Außerdem ahbe ich jetzt ja mehr als genug Epoxy, damit kann ich auch argumentieren (der kann jetzt ja nicht ungenutzt hier rum gammeln )

|wavey:


----------



## west1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> nene, ich werde es so weiter verwenden, wie ich es zur Zeit tue.



Ich würde es zum Grundieren nehmen, 2-3 Schichten dann Farbe und anschließend eine Schicht vom Conradepoxyd  EPOXYD HARZ + HÄRTER 5 MIN. 100 G drauf.



> Wie weit sind denn eure Projekte oder seid ihr zur Zeit alle am Wasser?


Am Wochenende angeln und unter der Woche abends ein Stündchen basteln. 
Die letzten beiden Flachläufer, einer von Donnerstag und der andere vom Freitag.


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Sehr schöne Marmorierungen , .....besonders der Untere gefällt mir sehr gut !

                                        Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## west1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Marmorierungen , .....besonders der Untere gefällt mir sehr gut !


Danke Dieter, mir auch! Von der Art werd ich wohl noch ein paar machen.
Ist übrigens der selbe Körper wie die nur |kopfkrat mit dem Bauch nach oben.


----------



## weberei (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

west1:

5-min Epoxy härtet wiederum zu schnell aus  Das habe ich grade angerührt und 1-2 Stück bepinselt, da ist es schon nichtmehr zu verarbeiten ...
Ich bleibe bei meinem Epoxy, denn gestern habe ich einen weiteren Weißen angestrichen, dieser ist weiß geblieben |rolleyes
War also wahrscheinlich nur ne Außnahme.

Aber schöne Muster hast du da entworfen! Die Formen sind auch sehr schön!


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Die "fischmäßigen" Stickbaits sehen sehr natürlich aus , ....echt gut getroffen , ........wenn da nix 'rangeht , hast du ja immerhin auch noch welche zum "ärgern" gemacht:q !

                 Echt schöne Köder#6 , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1: Kann mich da Diemai nur anschließen! Super Teile hast du da gebaut! - Sauber!


----------



## west1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> wenn da nix 'rangeht , hast du ja immerhin auch noch welche zum "ärgern" gemacht:q !



Doch da gingen bis jetzt genug dran! |supergri

"ärgern" Das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. |kopfkrat

Danke Adlerauge!


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Ich habe schon des Öfteren erlebt , das wenn auf natürliche oder gedeckte Köder-Farbdesigns nix geht , ein Kunstköder in Schock, -oder Neonfarben doch noch den ersehnten Biß bringt !           
Meine Theorie dazu ist , das die Hechte eigentlich keinen Hunger haben , aber diese knalligen Dinger sie irgendwie nerven und sie dann doch noch zubeißen !

So meinte ich das mit dem Ärgern |supergri!

                                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> So meinte ich das mit dem Ärgern |supergri!




Achso :q  Ja Stimmt, hab da die selben Beobachtungen gemacht.
Wenn sonnst eigentlich nix geht bringt die richtige Farbe oft doch noch einen Fisch!


----------



## catfish 69 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo leute war mal ein paar tage in meinem kellerloch!!hab ein bisschen rumgeschnitzt!!das ist dabei rausgekommen!!http://www.siteupload.de/p1012233-eigenbauwob1jpg.html
laufen tun sie ganz gut, ob sie fangen weiss ich noch nicht!!!wird die nächsten tage rauskommen!!hoffe ich!


----------



## Naghul (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo bastelgemeinde 

ihr seid ja echt fleissig gewesen und schöne köder habt ihr da entworfen, weiter so #6
hatte letzte zeit viel um die ohren und bin kaum zum basteln gekommen.
habe es doch noch geschafft ein paar fertig zu bekommen.
ich bin ja ein fan von realismus und deshalb ist der kleine bursche einem beutefisch nachempfunden |supergri
ich hoffe den raubfischen und euch gefällt er. werden die nächsten tage den rest zeigen.
werde in zukunft versuchen mein aufnahmeskill zu verbessern. die bilder sind net so toll geworden #q


gruss


----------



## weberei (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Sehr schöne Wobbler ihr beiden!


----------



## catfish 69 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hab noch mal 3 fertig bekommen!!laufen auch ganz ordentlich(badewannentest)!!wird zeit das ich ans wasser komme zum testlauf!!wenn ich was drauf fange stell ichs rein!!gruss catfish!http://www.siteupload.de/p1012303-eigenbauw3jpg.html


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul, catfish 69: Sehr schöne Wobbler habt ihr beiden da gebaut! Gefallen mir sehr gut! - Wenn ich mich doch mal zum Bemalen überwinden könnte, hätte ich auch mal wieder was zu zeigen. Vielleicht wirds ja diese Woche mal was.|wavey:


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ catfish 69

Also die Teile mit den Federpuscheln sehen ja echt eindrucksvoll aus !

Und sie laufen noch gut mit dem Anhängsel ?

@ Naghul

Deiner ist ja auch 'ne echte Schönheit , allerdings frage ich mich auch hier , ob die flachen Schwanz,-und Rückenflossen nicht die seitlichen Ausschläge behindern würden ?

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## zandertex (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,habe auch mal was gebastelt,aus Bangkirai.


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ zandertex

Hat der Wobbler Hühneraugen?

Sieht aber sehr ansprechend aus ,.... hast du den Federdrilling selbst gebunden ?

Hab' ich noch nie gemacht , .....sollte ich vielleicht 'mal , ....an einigen meiner "Rapalas" sieht das immer sehr gut aus im Wasser !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Hat der Wobbler Hühneraugen?


Ja, dass er die Hechte die von unten kommen besser sehen kann! :q 
Zandertex ist aber trotzdem ein schöner Wobbler #6

Die zwei sind von gestern.
Schwebend mit Wirbel und Stahlvorfach, der untere braucht noch ein kleines Bleischrot am Drilling. Länge 12,5cm


----------



## basshunt.er (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So der zwei teiler ist ein bisschen bunter geworden.
Anbei noch ein grundierter Kleiner!
Gruß Basshunt.er


----------



## Naghul (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: eine berechtigte frage und der wassertest wird es zeigen ;+

hier noch einer aus der letzten reihe:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Das ist ja en Hammerteil!!!
Der sieht echt super aus!

Wenn ich meine 3 jetzt endlich mal bemalt habe, werde ich glaube ich auch mal wieder ne gefoilte Serie starten.^^


----------



## catfish 69 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

echt schöner wobbler !!profimässig,superteil!!respekt "naghul"


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul 
 Verry Nice   was für airbrushfarben nimmst du ? sprühst du direkt auf die folie oder machst du vorher noch eine schicht epoxy rauf ???  würde mich über tipps freuen da ich jetzt auch airbrush habe


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ West1, Nagul
sehr schöne Teile habt ihr da gemacht. Sind das gegossene Wobbler oder sind die aus Holz geschnitzt?


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Also der sieht ja echt Picasso-mäßig aus#6#6 !

Top-Farbdesign #6:vik:!

Aber warum liegt die Schnuröse quer , so kann man den Lauf doch garnicht korrigieren ?

So'ne Art Öse is' mehr was für manche "Glider"-Jerkbaitmodelle , damit sie noch besser seitlich  ausbrechen ! 

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Sind das gegossene Wobbler oder sind die aus Holz geschnitzt?



Sind aus Holz geschnitzt, genau wie die beiden auch.

Schwimmend Länge 12,5cm


----------



## diemai (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Mit dem Pinsel tupfen , das hast du echt 'drauf , .......sieht sehr schön und sauber aus !

                                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@hannes94: zur zeit verwende ich noch ganz normale farbe von den autolakierern, auf wasserbasis. lässt sich eigentlich ganz gut mit einer 0,3mm düse sprühen. problem dabei ist, das es wenige lasierende farben, also nicht deckende, gibt. habe mir jetzt einige lasierende farben von hansa bestellt. werde mal schauen wie die sich verarbeiten lassen.
ich sprüh direkt gleich auf die folie. haftet eigentlich recht gut. du musst nur zusehen, das du die oberfläche mit einem leichten lösungsmittel reinigst. bei folie zieht nichts ein und wenn du dann mit den fingern drann kommst, kann es sein das die farbe nicht haftet. einfach mal selber bissel probieren mit den farben. das schöne am airbrush ist, das man fast alles sprühen kann. bei manchen geht es besser, bei manchen nicht so gut.

@bondex: früher habe nur jerks gegossen und bin davon weg. meine sind ausschließlich aus holz.

@diemai:
meine muss ich nicht mehr korigieren, die laufen super *hust* |supergri

ne spass bei seite, wollte mal testen, wie sich das auswirkt.

@west1: kann mich diemai nur anschließen, das stoppeln mit dem pinsel/schwamm(?) haste drauf.
für mich bist du ab jetzt; mr. stoppelkönig |supergri#6

hier ein anderes exemplar von mir:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Naghul: Wow was ist den das für ein cooles Teil?#6


----------



## weberei (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

echt wahre Meisterwerke habt ihr wieder gemacht!

@west1: Ja, das Tupfen hast du echt gut drauf. :m

@naghul: Dein Wobbler sehen echt aus, wie welche, die man im Laden kaufen kann |bigeyes 
|wavey:


----------



## west1 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Jungs! :m
Mit dem Stoppeln bin ich grad am Testen.

Weisfisch, schlicht einfach, laaaangsam sinkend, Länge 12,5cm auch gestoppelt 






Diesmal nicht aus Holz sondern aus einem ziemlich harten Styrodur das gestern in einem Päckchen vor meiner Haustüre lag. #c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

ich komme nicht mehr auf die letzten Seiten von dem Thema hier. Immer kommt ne Firefoxmeldung: Umleitungsfehler. Bis zur Seite 484 kann ichs noch öffnen, aber danach kommt immer diese Meldung. Kp wie ich das wieder hinbekommen werde. 
Nur damit ihr nicht denkt, ich wäre im Winterschlaf...


----------



## weberei (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
bei mir ist das genauso (ich benutze Safari).
Ich öffne indem ich bei Basteln & selbermachen auf Wobbler vom Besenstiel "Letzte Seite" gehe. Letztes mal kam auch schon ne Fehlermeldung. Also F5 gedrückt und dann ging es. Aber jetzt wo du es sagst sehe ich erst, dass ich auf Seite 484 komme, dahinter aber noch viele folgen.

Aber wie man sieht ist ja der letzte Beitrag der von west.1 gewesen, wo er seinen Wobbler aus Styrodur vorstellt (sehr schön übrigens :m). Also ist auf Seite 484 das aktuelle Thema, aber es gäbe noch viele Seiten danach |bigeyes

Naja was solls.
|wavey:


----------



## basshunt.er (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo!
ist bei mir genauso bei allen drein gängigen Programmen sprich Firefox, Explorer und Safari!
Komisch aber immerhin kann ich eure neuesten Kreationen sehen!
Mfg
basshunt.er


----------



## Naghul (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

das gleich bei mir.
nat toll jetzt haben wir die seite gesprengt :q

hier was ganu normales und ohne großen aufwand hergestellt. die sollen im frühjahr nur fisch bringen und sind nicht so fürs auge gedacht #d


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei mir ist es genauso(opera)
und eig wollte ich eure wobbler loben


----------



## weberei (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> die sollen im frühjahr nur fisch bringen und sind nicht so fürs auge gedacht #d



Sehen trotzdem sehr schön aus :m


----------



## west1 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> hier was ganu normales und ohne großen aufwand hergestellt. die sollen im frühjahr nur fisch bringen und sind nicht so fürs auge gedacht #d


Auch wenn sie nicht für Auge gedacht sind sehen sie doch Super aus! #6
Der mittlere gefällt mir am besten.
Hab auch gerade einen grundiert, der bekommt nachher noch Farbe, nur Rot und morgen dann noch zwei Schichten Epox.

Achso bei mir (Opera oder Firefox) kommt auch seit gestern die Umleitung!


----------



## grasfisch (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo Leute,

@ Naghul, ......na wenn die nichts fürs Auge sind |kopfkrat  #r  #6

@ all,kennt Ihr ne günstige Bezugsquelle für Drillinge (VMC rot oder brünett),hab zwar schon welche im Netz gefunden, aber vielleicht kennt Ihr ja noch was günstigeres.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus , gruss #h grasfisch


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Komme in diesen Thread auch nicht mehr 'rein , weiter wie Seite 485 sagt der PC "Webseite kann nicht gefunden werden" , .....was ist los ?

Liegt das an meinem PC , muß ich irgendwelche Updates machen , oder was|kopfkrat ?

Hat schon jemand 'nen Mod benachrichtigt ?

Kann die letzten Posts momentan nur über meine Email lesen , und das müssen unbedingt nicht alle sein , da immer nur die Letzte angezeigt wird !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So gehts mir auch, die Post ist der letzte lesbare, danach wird nix mehr geladen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Geht mir auch so, nur seltsamerweise kann man ja posten und das dann auch lesen. Nur dass es eben nicht als das letzte Post auf der letzten Seite dargestellt wird.

Gibts die nicht einsehbaren Seiten überhaupt?
|kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai:

das Problem scheint nicht an dir oder deinem Browser zu liegen, sondern irgendwo anders.
Sollten echt mal nen Mod alarmieren...

@grasfisch:

weiß nicht, ob DAS solche Drillinge sind, wie du sie möchtest. Aber ich habe sie gekauft, 50 Stück für ca 9€ ist echt unschlagbar. Wie die schärfe ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe keinen Vergleich...

#h


----------



## Naghul (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Info: in dieser woche gibt es wieder aluklebenband bei lidl. wer braucht zuschlagen #6


----------



## grasfisch (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke weberei, hab gleich zugeschlagen #v , mal sehen wie se sind.

hab übrigens auch seit Tagen das Problem mit der Seite 485 |motz:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,
Also die Drilinge sehen auf den Foto aber niht so gut aus! Weiss nicht aber die sehen schon Stumpf aus! Kann man von so nem Preis überhaupt was erwarten? Welche Drillinge nehmt ihr sonst für eure Wobbler? Bei mir ist nämlich die Winterzeit auch mal wieder Zeit die Drillinge zu kontrolllieren,schärfen und gegfalls aus zu tauschen! Ich weiss noch nicht was ich mir für welche holen soll,habt ihr da vlllt Vorschläge?
mfg:vik:


----------



## weberei (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

also stumpf sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht, wobei das ja auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt.
Ich zumindest habe mir während der "Montage" mehrfach welche in die Haut gestochen bei leichtester Berührung...

Aber ihr habt wahrscheinlich höhere Ansprüche als ich 

#h


----------



## ulfster (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Naghul schrieb:


> Info: in dieser woche gibt es wieder aluklebenband bei lidl. wer braucht zuschlagen #6



Hallo, meinst Du das hier?

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_84736.htm?detail=extensive

...sieht recht dick aus auf dem Bild.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

zu erst mal zu unserem Problem. Vorhin habe ich Franky angeschrieben. Er meinte, wenn man auf "Return" klickt, dann geht es. Das Problem soll anscheinend, ein Schönheitsfehler der letzten Reperaturarbeiten sein. Er hat schon jemanden informiert, der das evtl. vielleicht beheben kann.

Hoffen wir mal, dass wir wieder an alle unsere Beiträge kommen.

Jetzt aber zu der Frage wegen den Drillingen.
Über den Winter werde ich noch viel mehr Wobbler bauen und brauche deswegen auch schnellstens Neue. 

Mir wurde der Shop Tackle Dealer empfohlen.

Dort werde ich mir meine Drillinge demnächst kaufen. 

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir 8er oder 6er Drillige für meine 7-10cm kleinen Wobbler kaufen soll.
Ich gehe immer nach der Faustregel: Der Spitzenabstand der Drillinge sollte etwa der Köderdicke entsprechen.
Mal sehen, für welche ich mich entscheide.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



ulfster schrieb:


> Hallo, meinst Du das hier?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_84736.htm?detail=extensive
> 
> ...sieht recht dick aus auf dem Bild.




Das Rechte ist bei mir "Panzerband". Ich würde auf die Nummer 1 tippen, wenn du Aluklebeband meinst.


----------



## weberei (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke Adlerauge, dass du einen Mod (ich denke mal Franky ist ein Mod ) informiert hast.

Kannst du mir sagen was return ist, weiß nicht was du damit meinst #c  Ist das der Pfeil zurück ?
Wenn du sagst was du meinst kommt 100%ig ein "ahhh" von mir, weil es eigendlich klar war, dass du das meinst. aber naja, lieber mal nachfragen :m

|wavey:

Edit:
Google sei dank, weiß ich nun, was Return ist, nämlich die Enter Taste  Gut, so habe ich es bisher auch gemacht, oder ich drücke F5...


----------



## west1 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



ulfster schrieb:


> Hallo, meinst Du das hier?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_84736.htm?detail=extensive
> 
> ...sieht recht dick aus auf dem Bild.



Ich nehme Aluklebeband ähnlich wie dieses hier. Frag mal bei einem Heizungsmonteur nach ob er 2 - 3m übrig hat. Das Aluklebeband ist meiner Meinung nach für Wobbler besser als das vom Lidl. Ich hab vor Jahren Mal ne fast volle Rolle für 2 Flaschen Bier bekommen und im letzten Winter eine angefangene Rolle 10cm breit für umsonst.


----------



## basshunt.er (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch mal dieses Aluklebeband benutzt wie man auf den letzten meiner Jerks sieht , bin aber jetzt wieder weg von diesem da es sehr steif ist und sich schlecht über Kanten oder Rundungen legen lässt. Ich habe mir gestern das Klebeband von Aldi gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Mfg
basshunt.er


----------



## jirgel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

test
123 

ich seh die seite 495 nicht


----------



## basshunt.er (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage! Ich suche schon seit längerem nach einer Alternative zu Abachiholz und bin auf Pappelholz gestoßen, da es heißt, dass es sehr einfach zu bearbeiten ist und ein schnell nachwachsendes Holz ist !
Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Internet-Shop empfehlen bei dem ich soetwas beziehen kann?
Ich danke schon mal im vorraus!
Mfg
basshunt.er


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Hey,
> 
> zu erst mal zu unserem Problem. Vorhin habe ich Franky angeschrieben. Er meinte, wenn man auf "Return" klickt, dann geht es. Das Problem soll anscheinend, ein Schönheitsfehler der letzten Reperaturarbeiten sein. Er hat schon jemanden informiert, der das evtl. vielleicht beheben kann.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass wir wieder an alle unsere Beiträge kommen.



Der jemand war ich  und es müsste jetzt wieder gehen. Sollten weiterhin Probleme auftauchen, meldet euch bitte kurz bei mir per PN.


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Franz_16

Vielen Dank für die Mühe , jetzt können wir ja wohl wieder ungestört in die Tasten hau'n #6:vik:!

@ basshunt.er

Eine Bezugsquelle kann ich dir leider nicht nennen , aber ich habe in einem amerikanischen Buch ebenfalls gelesen , das man Pappel(engl.: poplar)zum Wobblerbau verwenden kann .

Habe vor zwei , drei Jahren 'mal von einer polnischen Flohmarkthändlerin zwei dicke Gartengerätestiele gekauft , von denen ich vermute , das sie aus Pappelholz sind .

Wenn dem so sein sollte , ist das Holz etwas schwerer als Abachi , sehr hell und faserig , aber leicht zu bearbeiten .

Wir haben bei uns in der Gegend einige Pappeln stehen , z.B. ist der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal teilweise mit ihnen gesäumt , .........die Bäume sind mittlereweile in die Jahre gekommen , und die Herbststürme legen immmer 'mal wieder einen um oder sie werden präventiv gefällt , ............da könnte man ja 'mal......:q:q:q !

Ich glaube , die machen da sowieso nur Kaminholz d'raus , da ich 'mal gesehen habe , wie die langen Stämme in handliche Stücke gesägt da 'rumlagen , ........also nix mehr für's Sägewerk.......!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Pappelholz ist gefährlich...
Es ist dermaßen feucht und "schwammig", dass man es gaaanz vorsichtig und langsam trocknen muss, ansonsten gibt es Risse und Fäulnisbildung. Es hat kaum Brennwert und beim Verbrennen eine extreme Rußbildung.
Aber wenn man ein Stück gut getrocknetes bekommt, wäre das sicherlich einen Versuch wert.

@schöne Wobbs habt ihr alle gemacht, v.a. west1 und naghul´s Arbeiten fallen mir da spontan ein!
#6
Bei mir momentan viel Arbeit, hab danach nicht mehr so die Muße, mich hinzusetzen. Kommt aber alles wieder...


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Kohlmeise

Danke für die Aufklärung , .........das hört sich ja leider nicht so positiv an ..........!

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## frechfroschxxs (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Ihr fleißigen Bastler ! War schon etwas länger nicht mehr hier !!! Tolle Wobbler hab ich auf den letzten Seiten gesehen ! Habe auch in den letzten Tagen an Gußwobbler experimentiert und für den Bekannten sein Bestes stück abgekupfert ( Da er n recht hohen verschleiß hat ...und ich mal versuchen wollte son Ding 1:1 nachzubauen ! )


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

bei mir gibs ab Donnerstag das Aluklebeband im LIDL. Habe zwar im Haus noch ne angebrochene Rolle gefunden, die mir sowiso 10 Jahre reicht, aber vielleicht kaufe ich mir für die 1,nochwas € ne Rolle, einfach zum zu testen welches besser ist.

Zu unserem kleinen Problem mit diesem Thema und dem öffnen der Seiten: Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass wir alle unsere Beiträge öffnen können, die wir in letzter Zeit geschrieben haben? Blättert mal zwei oder zehn Seiten zurück. Da sind die Beiträge von den letzten Tagen bzw. den letzten Wochen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass uns gar keine Beiträge abhanden gekommen sind und wir uns hier auch auf der aktuellen Seite befinden. Die Seiten die es oben anzeigt, die anscheinend noch nach diesen kommen sollen und die wir nicht öffnen können sind bestimmt leer.
Vielleicht ist das ganze nur ein Anzeigefehler und unsere Beiträge sind alle da...oder vermisst ihr irgendwelche Beiträge, die definitif gelöscht wurden?


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Vielleicht ist das ganze nur ein Anzeigefehler und unsere Beiträge sind alle da...oder vermisst ihr irgendwelche Beiträge, die definitif gelöscht wurden?


Es ist nur ein Anzeigefehler. Das System kommt mit sovielen "Seiten" einfach nicht so richtig klar. Das gleiche Problem gibts auch in anderen "Endlos-Threads".

Das Problem ist nur, dass der Fehler ziemlich willkürlich auftritt. 
Heute Nacht war er weg,  heute Vormittag war er wieder da, aktuell ist er wieder weg. 
Es gibt in der Forensoftware eine Wartungsfunktion - die das alles wieder mal neu durchzählt und die Themeninformationen neu erstellt. Die hab ich heute Nacht mal laufen lassen - ein Erfolg scheint sich allerdings nur kurzfristig einzustellen. 

Hab jetzt mal beim Softwarehersteller der Forensoftware ne Anfrage gestartet.. evtl. kennen die das Problem bereits... 

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall dran, und versuch das hinzukriegen.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Bastler
war bei Rossmann. Die haben für 2,79 12 verschiedene Acrylfarben in Tuben. Ob das was taugt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, werde es aber mal probieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@_*Franz_16: *_Danke für dein großes Engagement!!!


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Franz_16

.......schließe mich an , ....vielen Dank für deine Mühe !

@ frechfroschxxs

Da haste ja wirklich 'nen 1:1 Klon vom guten alten "Rapala" geschaffen , ....sieht sehr gut aus , das fällt ja schon fast unter "Produktfälschung" !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ frechfroschxxs
> 
> Da haste ja wirklich 'nen 1:1 Klon vom guten alten "Rapala" geschaffen , ....sieht sehr gut aus , das fällt ja schon fast unter "Produktfälschung" !



Pssst...nicht so laut...wir erzählens' auch keinem...#6


----------



## Matchfischer (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin 
Hab auch ma nen bischen gebastelt.
Hab jetzt für den ersten recht lange gebraucht aber musste auch vieles estma ausprobieren.
Viele Tipps und Vorlagen habe ich von der Seite http://www.jbaitz.de/index.php.
Der Wobbler is 7 cm lang und wiegt 9 Gramm. Er ist fast schwebend.
Hab ihn aus Abachiholz außm Baumarkt gebaut. Das silberne is Alufolie die ich stückweise darauf geklebt habe und dann bin ich ma na Rundfeile drüber gerollt.
Die durchgehende Achse is aus Nirostadraht in 1mm dicke.

LG Johannes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Matchfischer: Nettes Wobblerchen hast du da gebaut.


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Matchfischer

.....was lange währt , wird endlich gut ...........:q!

Schönes Teil hast du da geschaffen ,.... super #6#6#6!

Sehr interessant finde ich deine Angaben zu der von dir benutzten Foiling-Technik ,...... so wie ich das verstehe , wird das durch das Rollen mit der Feile erzeugte Muster dabei auch mit in's weiche Holz eingedrückt ?

Ist das Klebefolie , Alu-Tape oder normale Haushaltsfolie , die dann mit extra Kleber fixiert wurde ?

Ist das Holz unter der Folie zuerst noch irgendwie behandelt(imprägniert, lackiert , etc.) worden ? 

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## WobbyWob (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,
schön auf Leute antreffen die das gl. Hobby betreiben ausser dem Angeln, das bauen v. Ködern! #6

Hab mir die seiten mal durchgeblättert viele tolle Wobb´s und Baits und was nicht alles hier so ist, gesehen! Tolle Ideen, ganz besonders die mit der Maus! 

Habe mal meine ertsen versuche gestartet, wollte die jetzt Eurer Kritik und Meinung zu hören. Was hält ihr von denen! 
Nr.1 Weissfisch ca. 13,5 cm 
Nr.2 Babymutant Weissfisch ca. 4 cm

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/9138/wobby2.jpg

Hier ein anderer Babymutant viele Singnalfarben verwendet!
http://img215.*ih.us/img215/618/wobby1.jpg


und falls interesse besteht die Dinger mal als Roling zu sehen!
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/5725/wobby0.jpg

Das sind so meine ersten geh versuche |wavey:
gruß


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ WobbyWob


.......................noch'n Verrückter:m:q:vik:!!!

Herzlich willkommen hier#6 !

Kaum zu glauben , das das deine ersten Wobbler sein sollen , ......das Foiling sieht perfekt aus !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@WobbyWob: Was, das sind deine ersten Wobbler? - Kann ich ja fast nicht glauben. Meine ersten Dinger sahen ganz anders aus... Die waren fast nicht als Wobbler zu erkennen und du legst beim ersten Mal gleich solche Dinger auf den Tisch? - Respekt!

Die Wobbs finde ich sehr gelungen. Vor allem der Große. Bei dem scheinen alle Proportionen zu stimmen. Die kleinen Dinger sind halt immer so ne Sache. Zu erst muss ich sagen, der geällt mir sehr gut. Hoffentlich läuft er auch. Denn wenn ein Wobbler mit dieser Form auch läuft, dann hat er meiner Erfahrung nach ne sehr agressive Aktion. - Hoffen wir's mal.

Dann wünsch ich Dir weiterhin noch viel Erfolg und Spass bei diesem Wunderschönen Hobby, das gerade in der "kalten Jahreszeit" sehr viel Spass macht!

__________________________________

Gestern bekamen meine 3 aktuell in Arbeit stehenden Wobbler ihre Abschlussepoxidschicht. Übers Wochenende werde ich sie dann testen und nach den Tests Bilder und die gewohnten Angaben reinstellen.

Ab heute gibt es im LIDL ja das Aluklebeband. Zu mindest in BW in meinem LIDL. - Nur noch mal als Erinnerung, für die, die sich's noch kaufen wollen.


----------



## WobbyWob (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi @ Adl3r4ug3,
danke ich fasse es als ein Kompliment auf! Bei uns im Keller bzw. der Keller von meinem Opa ist ne kleine Werkstatt, mit Feilen, 3eck´s Feilen, rund Feilen und und und! Damit lässt sich das Holz wunderbar in Form bringen. Bevor ich angefangen habe, habe ich viel über´s bauen gelesen. Ach geplannt, erlich gesagt find ich sie noch etwas unsauber gemacht, die Schaufeln muss ich beim nächsten mal abkleben, aber das weiss man ja erst hinterher! 
Finde auch klasse wie einige von hier Ihre Wobbs mit Airbrush gestallten! Echt klasse sowas, leider fehlt mir das Geld momentan, für so ein Teil! :/ So lange misch ich meine Acrylfarben #c#h

@ diemai
die Folientechnik ist wirklich einfach, sieht top aus im Wasser!
Kriegt man bei Eb*y für knapp 5 € inkl. versand! 


zu den kleinen Wobby´s, war heut für eine halbe Std. am Wasser um zu testen. Liefen echt gut, sind "floating" und gehen gut unter! Beim leichten Zupfen brechen die auch mal aus!
(kein großer, aber für mich eine gute Bestätigung, der hat ihn fast komplett eingesaugt *übertreib*, der Gute! |uhoh: )

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9882/10992942.jpg

und hier noch ein Bild, der kleene konnt ihm nicht wiederstehen!

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/1691/14848259.jpghttp://img215.*ih.us/img215/723/76063436.jpg


dann ging der Regen los, und ich "loste" auch |supergri

lg


----------



## Matchfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> von diemai:
> 
> Sehr interessant finde ich deine Angaben zu der von dir benutzten Foiling-Technik ,...... so wie ich das verstehe , wird das durch das Rollen mit der Feile erzeugte Muster dabei auch mit in's weiche Holz eingedrückt ?
> 
> ...


Ja danke fürs Lob^^
Hab mich selbst nen bischen gewundert dases doch garnich so schwer ist.
Ja das mit der Alufolie is schon so richtig wie du das sagst
Ich habe ganz normale Alufolie benutzt da ich jetzt nix anderes hatte aber denke das es mit Aluklebeband noch besser gehen würde.
Die Folie habe ich erst drauf gemacht als der wobbler fertig geschliffen und mehrmals lakiert war.
Dann habe ich die Alufolie genommen und jeweils 1 Teil für die Seiten und 1 Teil für oben und 1 Teil für unten ausgeschnitten. Der Kopft ist ohne Folie.
Habe fürs Kleben jetzt Laim genommen weil der schnell trocknet und man auch nur nen bischen benutzten kann und man nich extra was anrühren muss.
Habe die Stelle für die Folie dann dünneingestrichen und draufgelegt. Dann mit den Finger verstrichen das sie glatt ist.
Wenn das Trocken ist kommt der nächste teil und wenn alles gut durchgetrocknet ist nimmt man die Feile oder irgendwas ähnliches mit sonem musster ( Ködernadel vom Karpfenangelnoder anderes werkzeug wo sowas dran ist) und rollt sie über die Folie. 
Dabei gehen auch Falten raus und es drücken sie wie kleine schuppen in die Folie.
Habe dann die dem Wobbler sauber gemacht und noch Glitzernagellack drüber gemacht :vik:
Is bestimt net ideal aber wird sehr hart und hält denk ich auch wohl.

Muss das aber erst ma alles so am Wasser austesten.
Wenn ich noch was willen wollt einfach fragen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.

Will hier keinen schlecht machen...


----------



## WobbyWob (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ehm ja, danke^^ (habs geändert!)
ich weiss auch nicht |kopfkrat.... :m


----------



## Naghul (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schnöe teile wobbywob und matchfischer, weiter so #6

mal ne andere frage. kennst sich einer mit dekupiersägen aus und kann mir eins empfehlen, was nicht ganz so teuer ist!?!
darf aber auch nicht das letzte schrottteil sein. habe mir mal im baumarkt welche von gü..de angeschaut, aber die teile haben mich net so umgehauen.


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Matchfischer

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung der Arbeitsschritte , das hört sich ja nicht soooo schlimm an !

Habe bis jetzt nur wenige Köder mit Alufolie belegt ,..... mein Verfahren war auch viel komplizierter ,..........ich hatte zuerst Netzstoff auf den lackierten Holzkörper geklebt(mit Sprühkleber) , um dann darauf das Muster durch das später aufgebrachte Alu-Tape durchzudrücken ,...........das war eine elende Fummelei , da der Netzstoff an den Bauch , -und Rückenrundungen immer wieder hockkam und nachgeklebt werden mußte !

@ WobbyWob

Schöne Bilder und die beste Bestätigung für deine Arbeit , .......Glückwunsch !

PS : Alu-Tape findet man auch oft in 1-Euro-Shops , war mit meinem sehr zufrieden ,........ hab' da neulich auch 'mal Zweikomponentenkleber gekauft , in der Hoffnung , das teure UHU-Zeug ersetzen zu können , ............aber , .......FINGER WEG ! 
Es hätte mich stutzig machen müssen , das da irgendwas von Holzkohle auf'er Packung stand , ........das Zeug ist pechschwarz , zäh(verläuft nicht) und stinkt wie Hulle . 
Höchstens zum Verschließen von Ballast-Bohrungen oder Zusammenkleben von Körperhälften geeignet , ........na ja , 1€ Lehrgeld bezahlt , ......kann ich ja mit leben .........!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## WobbyWob (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai,

sagmal wieso benutzt du denn kein 5 min epoxy? 100 gramm härter + 100 g. harz inkl. versand für knapp 7 euro! oder ist uhu günstiger? hält den uhu so gut?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



WobbyWob schrieb:


> @ diemai,
> 
> sagmal wieso benutzt du denn kein 5 min epoxy? 100 gramm härter + 100 g. harz inkl. versand für knapp 7 euro! oder ist uhu günstiger? hält den uhu so gut?




Ich denke, Demai meint den Schnellfestkleber von UHU. Das ist ein 2 komponentiges Epoxidsystem, allerdings sehr teuer.


----------



## WobbyWob (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich denke, Demai meint den Schnellfestkleber von UHU. Das ist ein 2 komponentiges Epoxidsystem, allerdings sehr teuer.



ist das den besser als 5 min-epoxid?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



WobbyWob schrieb:


> ist das den besser als 5 min-epoxid?




Das IST 5-min Epoxid, nur steht eben "UHU" drauf.


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ WobbyWob

Kohlmeise hat ja schon die Antwort gegeben ,..... habe mich d'ran gewöhnt , damit zu arbeiten , ist so schön bequem ......außerdem bekommt man den Kleber so gut wie überall .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das IST 5-min Epoxid, nur steht eben "UHU" drauf.



Und Uhu ist teurer!


----------



## WobbyWob (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

http://img81.*ih.us/g/kfight.jpg/@ Kohlmeise Ruhig Blut!! #h

"Lösungsmittelfreier Zweikomponenten-Klebstoff auf Epoxidharz-Basis"

steht da in der Beschreibung. Wenns das selbe ist, auch gut! mir solls Recht sein!

____________________________

war heut bisschen die Köder testen, heut länger wie halbe Std. 

bin total überrascht von meinem kleinen mini WeissfischWobb!

hat richtig spass gemacht heute, Barsch, u. Döbel gingen ziemlich gut auf den kleinen Wobby, auch ein Hecht und etwas das ich garnicht zu Gesicht bekommen habe, schwimmen leider immernoch im Wasser! -.- habse schlecht gehackt!

hier mal 2 Bilder von der Größenordnung!:vik:
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/3017/kfight.jpg

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/1074/kfightyy.jpg

(welchen Link muss ich eigtl. einfügen, damit das Bild nicht so rießig dargestellt wird?)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Leute,

mein "Testbecken" wurde wegen dem kommenden Winter leider abgelassen und somit musste ich auf das Spühlbecken ausweichen.

Dann mal meine 3 Wobbler:

Sie sind alle drei etwa 6cm lang und aus Balsa. Alle sind Schwanzlastig.

1) Weißfischdekor: Schwimmend

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/7699/12768281.jpg

2) Barschdekor Gelb: Sinkend

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/1381/21645809.jpg

3) Barschdekor natur: Ganz langam Sinkend

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/672/74790507.jpg


----------



## diemai (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3

.......Is' ja ärgerlich , das mit dem Testbecken , gerade im Winter braucht man sowas doch:q !

Schöne Wobbler sind das geworden , besonders der blau/weiße gefällt mir sehr !

Du benutzt Acryl-Farben , oder.....|kopfkrat? 

Mit meinen Modellbaufarben bekomme ich solche feinen Übergangs-Stoppelungen nicht hin , ........sieht wirklich fast aus wie gesprüht , ......Hut ab #6!

Die kleinen Racker lassen sich dann ja wohl auch bestimmt prima werfen :q#6?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

sehr schöne Wobbler!
Probier mal stoppeln in Form von nass in nass!
Habe ich bei manchen meiner Jerks gemacht, sieht echt gut aus, noch besser als so!
-> hier der untere:




und auch hier:




ist aber Geschmaksache, jedem das Seine  So, wie du es gemacht hast, sieht es echt sehr gut aus!

Ich glaube ich mache noch weiter mit basteln, ist irgendwie langweilig ohne |bigeyes
War ein guter Ausgleich zwischen Schule, Lernen, Sport usw...
Habe sogar Buchenholz zur Hand, wir haben neue Lattenroste gekauft und jetzt hätte ich dermaßen viel Buche, das dürfte für 40 Stück reichen 
(Ich hoffe ich verschätze mich jetzt nicht zu sehr :q)
Die werden vom Design her wie die beiden oben, aber mit anderen Farbvarianten 

Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> .......Is' ja ärgerlich , das mit dem Testbecken , gerade im Winter braucht man sowas doch:q !



Ja, du weißt ja, was ich mit Testbecken meine, oder? Der alte Swimingpoole neben dem Haus. Aber da es im Winte bei uns auf 950m ü.d.M. schon mal lange sehr kalt werden kann, lassen wir das Wasser immer ab, nicht dass es uns den Rand noch durch das Eis sprengt, wenn es sich ausdehnt.



diemai schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler sind das geworden , besonders der blau/weiße gefällt mir sehr !
> 
> Du benutzt Acryl-Farben , oder.....|kopfkrat?
> 
> ...



Jop, ich benutze ausschließlich Arylfarben. Das mit dem Stoppeln geht eigentlich mit nem kleinen Pinsel und der nötigen Übung ganz gut. Wenn man ganz wenig Farbe aus dem Döschen aufnimmt und dann erst ein paar mal auf ein Blatt Papier tupft/stoppelt, dann ist an den einzelnen Haaren nur noch ganz wenig Farbe, sodass man solche tollen Übergänge hinbekommt.


@weberei: Tolle Jerks! Vor allem der ganz unten gefällt mir mit seinem schön leuchtendem Rot sehr gut.
Ich war letze woche im OBI, habe aber verpennt, mit ein paar Neongrelle Farben zu kaufen. Ich werde über den Winter mir mal so richtig grelle Neon-Acrylfarben (Gelb, Grün und vielleicht Rot/Pink) zulegen. Das wäre dann super in trübem Wasser bei bedecktem Wetter. So richtige grelle Farben müssen den Fischen sicher dermaßen auf den Sack gehen, wenn sie andere Dekors völlig im "Regen stehen lassen"...|kopfkrat

Meine nächste Collection wird wieder was gefoiltes!


----------



## weberei (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke 

Sind aber noch aus der letzten Reihe, habe seit dem nichts mehr gemacht. Nur jetzt mal schön in Szene gesetzt mit Epoxy-Panzer, dann glänzt ds so schön 
Aber das ist echt mein bester, habe einfach mal drauf los getupft, oben mit rot und unten angemischtes Orange (rot und gelb) und dnan immer wieder vermischen... Joa und das war dann das Endergebnis 

Ich denke aber, du musst nicht soviele Farben kaufen! Gelb, rot, weiß, schwarz und blau sollten reichen, damit kann man im Grunde genommen alles mögliche mischen. Wenn man aber natürlich grelles/Neongelb, -rot, -grün o.Ä. haben, muss natürlich spezeille Farbe her. Aber sonst kann man das alles schön anrühren!
Aber ist ja eh jedem selbst überlassen, mir als Schüler kam es eben darauf an, so wenig Geld wie möglich auszugeben, da galt es auf unnötige Farben zu verzichten #t
_EDIT: 



			Ich werde über den Winter mir mal so richtig grelle Neon-Acrylfarben (Gelb, Grün und vielleicht Rot/Pink) zulegen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 dann ist das oben natürlich nicht wichtig für dich. Aber für Bauanfänger und Sparfüchse sicher nicht ganz verkehrt..._

Ich habe auch vor, mir Rasseln selber zu bauen. Wie lang sind die, wenn man sie kauft? und wie dick? Ich ahbe mir gedacht 3 cm Länge und 8mm Dicke(Durchmesser) Passen, oder?
Aluminiumröhre zuschneiden, Kugeln rein und dann an beide Enden je eine Kugel festkleben und fertig.
Kann man das so stehen lassen? Wäre wohl am einfachsten so, oder irre ich mich?
#h


----------



## WobbyWob (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi Adl3r4ug3,

find ich klasse deine Wobb´s, du hast da so interessante runde Punkte am Leib, sind die zu empfehlen?  Habe schon bei mehreren eigenbau Wobblern gesehn. 

@weberei ebenfalls interessante Jerk´s wie schwer sind die ungefähr bei dir? Wollte mir auch welche machen, bei mir werden sie entweder zu schwer oder zu leicht! -.-

Gruß


----------



## weberei (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke!

je nach Größe sind sie unterschiedlich schwer.
Mein leichtester (rot mit schwarzen Streifen, schau mal in meinem Album) wiegt gerade mal 35 g, mein schwerster (Barschdesign, grün und schwarze Streifen) 80g.
Am Anfang war es tatsächlich schwer, das Gewicht zu schaffen. Ich benutze Fichtenholz, da muss eine Menge Blei rein, damals hatte ich zu wenig verarbeitet, der Schwerpunkt lag zu hoch und der Jerk lag waagerecht im Wasser 
Aber dann bei den nächsten Jerks hat es geklappt und alle liegen normal im Wasser. Nur 100 prozentig genau kriege ich es noch nicht hin, zB einen Schwimmenden zu machen, wenn ich einen schwimmenden möchte. Durch Lack, Epoxy Sprengringe und Drillinge kommt immer noch etwas dazu und so wird ein Schwimmer zum langsam sinkenden. Ich mache also einfach 1 g weniger rein, dann passt das. 
Aber wenn es mal nicht so ist, wie ich es möchte, ist das halt so. Muss ich mit leben. Wobei man immer noch Blei dazu machen kann, wenn es zu wenig ist. Aber weg machen wird seeeeeeeeehr schwer!

Gute Nacht


----------



## diemai (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Deine Farbnuancen an den beiden orangen Jerks sind aber echt toll gelungen , ..........wozu braucht man noch Sprühfarbe .....|supergri|supergri !

Zum Thema Rasseln :

In Deutschland bekommt man glaub'ich nur Rasseln aus Glas , die für Gummiköder gedacht sind , hab' ich aber noch nie verarbeitet !

Habe mir früher 'mal sogenannte "jig rattles" aus USA bestellt , die sind aus Kunststoff und haben an einem Ende einen pilzförmigen Fortsatz , mit dem sie in einen speziellen Gummiring , der wiederrum auf den Jighaken gezogen wird , eingeklinkt werden .

Wenn man diesen Fortsatz abschneidet , hat man prima Rasseln für kleinere Wobs , ........diese werden dann in Querbohrungen eigesetzt und die offenen Bohrungsenden verspachtelt und verschliffen .

Für größere Wobs habe ich mir Rasseln aus 8 X 0,5 mm Messingrohr gebaut , gefüllt mit jeweils 2 Stahlkugeln 4mm oder 5mm(machen mehr Geräusche wie 1 oder 3 Kugeln) .

Hierzu werden beide Enden eines Rohrstückes mit einer feinen Metallsäge eingesägt , so das ca. 1/4 des Rohrumfanges erhalten bleibt .

Das Stück zwischen den Schnitten muß etwas kürzer werden als die kleinste Köderbreite an der Montagestelle(Rasseln werden in eine Querbohrung eingesetzt) .

Die beiden Rohrenden außen(außerhalb der 2 Schnitte) müssen etwas breiter ausfallen als der Rohrdurchmesser .

Mit einen spitzen Blechschere schneidet man die beiden Rohrenden in etwa gegenüber des stehengebliebenen Viertels des Rohrumfanges längs bis auf den Sägeschnitt ein und biegt mit einer Spitzzange die beiden Rohrenden auf , um sie dann auf einer Stahlplatte(u. Ä.) ganz platt zu hämmern .

Das Werkstück sieht nun ungefär so wie der Buchstabe "H" aus , wobei der Querbalken rund(Rohr) und die beiden Schenkel platt sind !

Alles gut von Spänen säubern  , dann eine geplättete Seite gegen den Stoß des mittleren Rohrstücks biegen , von der anderen , noch offenen Seite , die Stahlkugeln einfüllen und das zweite Ende umklappen , .......dann auf der Stahlplatte beide Verschlußklappen fest gegen die Rohr-Stöße hämmern .

Mit der Blechschere nun die Verschlußklappen so bündig wie möglich bis auf den Rohrumfang abschneiden , und dann den Rest runterfeilen und/oder schleifen , hierbei das Werkzeug oder die Schleifscheibe IMMER Richtung Stoß führen , da die Klappe sonst bei der Bearbeitung wieder leicht aufbiegen könnte . 

Unbedingt darauf achten , das das stehengebliebene Viertel NICHT dabei berührt wird , sonst könnte die Verschlußklappe abfallen , die Rassel wäre zerstört !

Diese Rassel wird wiegesagt in eine Querbohrung stramm und mittig eingesetzt , am Besten an der dicksten Stelle des Wobblerkörpers , ........falls der Sitz zu locker ausfällt , wird sie mit etwas Sekundenkleber gesichert und dann werden die offenen Enden der Bohrung mit Epoxykleber , Polyesterspachtel oder einem Mix aus Epoxykleber und feinen Holzspänen verschlossen , .......nach ca. 24 std. aushärten kann dann der überstehende Rest des Verschlusses abgefeilt und verschliffen werden , so das alles bündig zur Wobbleroberfläche wird .

Eine weitere Methode für Jerkbaitrasseln steht irgendwo auf http://www.koederdesign.de , hier wurde eine größere Bohrung quer durch einen flachen Jerk gesetzt und beide Enden flach und etwas größer auftaucht , .....eine Seite mit einer passenden Metallscheibe(alte wertlose Münze u. Ä.) verschlossen , Kugeln eingefüllt und dann die zweite Seite verschlossen .

Diese Methode hab' ich selber noch nicht ausprobiert !

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo diemai,

danke erstmal vielmals für die sehr ausführliche Antwort!!! :m

Meinst du denn, dass ich die Rasseln auch so machen könnte, dass ich am Ende je eine Kugel festklebe, in die Röhre kommen noch 2 lose Kugeln rein. Die schlagen dann hin und her und an den Enden auf die befestigten.
Wie sollen die Rasseln in den Körper eingearbeitet werden? (siehe Zeichnung) -> wie 1 oder wie 2?
_EDIT: bei Bild 2 könnte aber nur eine lose Kugel rein, denn bei 4mm Kugeldurchmesser und 20mm Holzdicke würde es mit 4 Kugeln zu eng _

Danke nochmal!
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

In Jerkbaits habe ich bisjetzt noch keine Rasseln eingesetzt , nur in Wobbler !

Da sich Jerks ja , anders wie Wobbler , sich eventuell in alle möglichen Richtungen bewegen können , würde ich zum Testen erstmal ZWEI Rasseln einbauen , eine längs und eine quer !

Deine Idee mit den eingeklebten Kugeln an den Rohrenden wird zweifelsfrei funktionieren , aber wie du schon sagtest , die Rassel wird dadurch 'n ganzes Stück länger .

Die von mir erwähnten "jig rattles" sind auch so konstruiert , haben aber nur an einem Ende eine Verschluß-Kugel eingepresst , das andere Ende ist durch den "Pilz-Fortsatz" verschlossen .

Bei Platzmangel wegen  ausreichender Länge sind die beiden von mir in meiner letzten Post erwähnten Konstruktionen aber im Vorteil , denke ich ?

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



WobbyWob schrieb:


> Hi Adl3r4ug3,
> 
> find ich klasse deine Wobb´s, du hast da so interessante runde Punkte am Leib, sind die zu empfehlen?  Habe schon bei mehreren eigenbau Wobblern gesehn.



Hey,

das sind mit einer Lochzange ausgestanzte Scheiben von einer Glitzerklebefolie aus so einem Bastelpapierbogen. Die haben wie manche Klebebänder eine Schutzfolie drunter, die man dann abziehen kann und dann einfach die kreisrunde Ausstanzungen auf den Wobbler kleben kann. Die Klebkraft ist zwar nicht so toll, aber wenn Epoxid drüber ist, halten die ja sowiso fest. Wenn Licht auf die Kreise scheint, ergibt das wunderschöne Reflektionen in allen Farben. Unter Wasser gibt das glitzere nochmal einen schönen Bissanreiz für die Fische.


----------



## weberei (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

ok, werde es dann mal testen!
DANKE!
Bin mal gespannt, wie das so klappt 

#h


----------



## basshunt.er (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
da ich mir auch mal dachte Rasseln in meine Wobs zu verbauen habe ich mir die genannten Gummifisch-Rasseln gekauft und diese auch verarbeitet-Einziger unterschied war der Preis bei meinen-Es gab teure und es gab Billige. Ich hab mir ein Päckchen von den Billigen abgegriffen. Zuhause ausgepackt-und sie waren aus Plastik hatten aber einen guten Sound.
Um diese zu verbauen bin ich so vorgegangen-In die gefräste Bauchnute habe ich erstmal das Drahtgerüst eingepasst und die Nut für die Schaufel geschnitten, dann noch Blei rein und geguckt wieviel Platz ich noch hatte. Die Rassel hatte ein spitz zulaufendes Ende welches ich weggeschliffen habe. Danach eingepasst und zugeklebt. Jetzt hatte ich nur ein Problem-die Rassel verlief mit der Nut, also Rasselte es nur wenn ich den Wobbler vor und zurüch schüttelte, aber nicht wenn er die typischen Ausschlag bewegungen machte. Beim Testfischen stellte ich allerdings fest das der Sound durch leichte Twitch-Bewegungen und das bloße einkurbeln des Wobblers hervorgerufen wurde!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

Mfg

Basshunt.er


----------



## weberei (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

ok, danke!
Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wo du die Rasseln gekauft hast (falls im Internet)?
Was haben die denn gekostet?
Je nachdem lohnt es sich dann vielleicht doch eher, sie zu kaufen, statt selbst zu machen, wobei der 2. Weg mehr Spaß macht 
#h


----------



## basshunt.er (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
Ich hab die Rasseln bei meinem Gerätehändler gekauft für 3 Euro. Sind von D*M sind glaub ich 10 stück drin und das reicht lange.......

mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## weberei (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ok, danke 

Naja 3 € für 10 Stück... Da komme ich denke ich mit selber machen besser weg 
Aber danke trotzdem für den Tipp!
#h


----------



## Bondex (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|kopfkrat komisch, ich kann nur die Seiten bis 489 sehen:v was mache ich nur falsch???


----------



## Big Man (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das ist die letzte Seite das Problem habe ich auch seit ein paar Tagen


----------



## diemai (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das is'n Fehler im System , hab' gestern diesbezüglich schon 'ne PN an Franz_16(siehe 'n paar Seiten vorher) geschickt , hab' aber bisjetzt noch nichts wieder davon gehört .

Ich kann auch von meinem Email Account nicht mehr hierher verlinken , muß mich immer auf AB vom Threadanfang bis hier hinten durchklicken(Seite 110 , 210 , 310 , 410 , usw.) ,.......direkt auf "letzte Seite" klicken gibt Error !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

bei mir funktioniert das auch nicht über weiterklicken, ich bleibe immer bei Seite 489 hängen. Jedenfalls in diesem Threat hier. Dachte schon das hängt damit zusammen daß ich meinen PC neu eingerichtet habe. Da kommt immer so´ne Meldung mit Vermeidung von Cookies. Was sind eigentlich Cookies?


----------



## Big Man (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Cookies sind kleine Dateien in den Daten gespeichert werden die mit der aktuellen Internetseite zu tun haben. So kannst du angemeldet bleiben und das System erkennt dich/deinen PC bei der nächsten Sitzung wieder. Aber die können auch Daten sammeln welche dann von anderen Anbietern ausgewertet werden. Z.B. welche Seiten du besucht hast und was du alles bei 123 bestellt hast ect.


----------



## weberei (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

ihr müsst euch nicht von Seite 1 in 100er Schritten o.Ä. durchklicken |bigeyes
Einfach bei "basteln und selbermachen" unter diesem Thread steht ja ne Seitenzahl ( 1,2,3...489) dort auf "letzte Seite". Dann kommt auch bei mir ein Error, aber ich drücke dann F5 oder neu laden, oder Enter, dann lädt das neu und ich muss mir nicht die Mühe machen, von Anfang an bis zu letzten seite durchzuklicken ...

Probierts mal aus, müsste eigendlich klappen.
|wavey:


----------



## WobbyWob (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch mal meine neuen "3" presentieren. 
bisschen barsch, dann noch nen größeren bruder für den kleinen weissfisch! 

die ersten 3 die mit hilfe vom karussell ihr kleid bekamen!#6

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/1402/01012008344.jpg


schönen gruß


----------



## basshunt.er (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@WobbyWob
SUUUPER die dingers sehen echt Spitze aus#6#6
werde morgen auch noch mal ein paar neue reinstellen!
mfg
basshunt.er


----------



## Naghul (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

schöne wobbler WobbyWob #6.


----------



## WobbyWob (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

dankeschön NagHul u. basshunt.er #h,

bin momentan in der probierphase, mit acrylfarben gut zu malen fällt mir ziemlich schwer!

aber ein köderkarussel kann ich wirklich nur jedem weiterempfehlen, auf den fotos sieht man das nicht so gut, aber die köder werden gleichmäßig glatt und glänzend schön!

(hier siehts man vlt besser auf dem bild)
http://img696.*ih.us/img696/2306/glgl.jpg


gruß


----------



## basshunt.er (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!
hier ist der Rasselwob! Ich weiß er sieht ein bischen dreckig auf dem Foto aus aber er kam gerade aus meinem Testbecken!
Läuft ganz gut!

mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## WobbyWob (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ basshunt.er
ist der aus holz?


----------



## diemai (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ WobbyWob

Was willst du denn ,.........die Farbdesigns sehen doch echt gut aus :vik:,

.........und mit der Zeit kannst du mit'm Pinsel nur besser werden#6.....!

Von der Farbe her gefällt mir der größere , längliche Köder am besten , von der Form her der Andere im Barsch-Design , der mit dem gekrümmten Körper , ........der hat bestimmt 'ne starke Aktion !

@ basshunt.er

.........und , ......funktioniert die Rassel ? 

In meiner Badewanne kann ich sowas immer ganz gut hören , die Wannenform wirkt wohl wie'n Verstärker|supergri .

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo , Wobbler-Gemeinde

So , ........ich habe jetzt endlich auch 'mal wieder 'n paar Köder fertig , die gehen bis auf zwei Swimbaits allerdings für einen Tausch komplett nach Übersee #h.

Muß sie daher am WE noch mal testen , um ggfs. noch die Schnurösen zu tunen , damit sie auch geradeaus laufen .

Wollte auch noch versuchen , ein kleines Video von den Swimbaits zu machen , ....mal sehen , ob's klappt#c ?

Diese kleinen Swimbaits sind 90mm bis 95mm lang , beim Test in noch unbemaltem Zustand liefen sie ganz passabel .

Der geteilte Wobbler mit den pink/weißen Streifen ist 110mm lang(ohne Schaufel) , ........der mit der aufgeschraubten Alu-Schaufel sieht etwas "unproportional" aus wegen der ungewöhnlichen Hakenösen-Montage , aber ich wollte dem Empfänger in Australien einfach 'mal verschiedene Konstruktionsmöglichkeiten präsentieren .

Den Bauchdrilling habe ich auch etwas weiter nach hinten gesetzt , damit der Wob nicht so schnell am Grund hängenbleiben kann ,..... der Köder ist dem "PN-Kid" aus Hans Nordin's Buch nachempfunden .

Die beiden Jerkbaits sind der allseits bekannte "Heiddy" und eine Eigenkonstruktion namens "Fatbutt" , den ich hier 'mal nicht selbst gedrechselt habe , sondern aus einem vorgedrechseltem , kleinen Tischbein vom Flohmarkt geschnitzt habe , ........er ist 140mm lang , beide sinken natürlich(wie genau , muß natürlich der letzte Test noch zeigen) .

Die beiden "Bananen"(eines meiner Lieblings-Modelle) sind aus Abachi , der Größere ist 100mm lang , der obere Köder auf dem Bild ist eine Version eines "Rush Tango Minnow" , original um 1917 !!!

Schließlich noch zwei Oberflächen-Köder , .......der mit dem Propeller ist eine Eigenkonstruktion namens "Splasher" ,..... anders wie "normale" Popper kann man ihn auch noch bei starkem Wellengang fischen !

Durch den tief ausgehöhlten Kopf spritzt er beim Anrucken ständig kleine Wasserfontänen bis zu 0,6m nach vorne ,.... der Propeller macht dabei auch noch gut Lärm , so das die Fische ihn auch bei starkem Wind noch lokalisieren können .

Sogar auch kleinere Barsche haben sich an einem solchen größeren Modell schon bei einer steifen Nordwest-Brise vergriffen .

Der andere Köder mit dem rotierenden Kopf ist ein Nachbau namens "Whirlygig"(dt. "Kreisel")nach Anleitung aus einem US-Buch , die Originale wurden bereits 1947 in Pennsylvania entwickelt . 

Dieses Modell , hier 110mm lang , ist einer meiner absoluten Favoriten für die sommerliche Hechtjagd ,..... bei einer Session vor einigen Jahren hatte ich auf einen solchen Köder(90mm , redhead) 'mal innerhalb ca. 75min sieben Hechtattacken in einem größeren Teich , vier davon konnte ich landen !

Der "Whirlygig" lässt sich an der Oberfläche in leichtem Zick-Zack führen , wenn man ihn aber schneller einkurbelt , taucht er auf ca. 30cm bis 60cm(je nach Restauftrieb)ab und "eiert" dann "faul" herein , ......man kann ihn dann aber auch schnell twitchen , er bricht dann unter Wasser ständig in alle Richtungen aus ! 
Bei jedem Einholen sollte man alle diese Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen , dann knallt es auch irgendwann #6!

Ich hoffe nur , das die Fische in Australien das genauso sehen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Wow. Tolle Wobbler hast du wieder gebaut! Warum verschiffst du die nach Übersee? Hast du da einen Wobblerbaukamerad mit dem du dich austauschst?


----------



## WobbyWob (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey diemai,

klasse Luris hast du da! #h
ganz besonders find ich die beiden mit propeller! 

was mich aber am meiste intressiert ist der tausch von dem du sprichst. so so, nach australien gehen die köder also???? oO

gruß


----------



## diemai (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ WobbyWob , @ Adl3r4ug3 ,

Vielen Dank , Leute :q#h, ........ich hatte das glaub'ich schon 'mal erwähnt das ich auch international im Web in puncto Köderbau unterwegs bin , ........und ich spreche auch ganz gut englisch , da ich als Jugendlicher meine Sommerferien über Jahre bei Verwandten in Südengland verbracht habe .

Na ja , da bekommt man dann halt manchmal Anfragen von Leuten dort auf den Seiten , die gerne ihre Eigenbauten(oder auch Sammlerstücke) gegen meine tauschen möchten , und ich bin dem durchaus nicht abgeneigt , falls meine Zeit es gerade erlaubt , welche zum Tauschen zu bauen .

Das ist manchmal nur nervig mit'm Zoll ,..... ab und zu werden die Päckchen 'mal kontrolliert(viele rutschen aber auch durch) , dann muß ich da immer hin in'ne Nachbarstadt und denen erklären , das ich keine Rechnung , Ebay-Ausdrucke oder sonstige Papiere habe , da es ja ein bargeldloser Tausch ist........#q!

Meine Tauschpartner in Übersee hatten so'n Ärger bisher nicht , das gibt's wohl nur hier , weil man dem Bürger auch noch gerne 'n Euro mehr aus'ser Tasche ziehen will :r!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Find ich echt toll, dass du die Interessen von "unserem" Thread auch international vertrittst. 
Davon können ja nur beide Seiten profitieren.
Wirst du dann deine von deinem australischen "Kollegen" erhaltenen Köder hier als Bild posten, damit wir sehen können, was die für Köder bauen?

Wegen der Sache mit dem Zoll: Wunderts dich denn???;+
Wir leben hier ja in Bürokraten...ähh ich meine Deutschland...:m


----------



## Naghul (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: wie immer geile teile hast du da gebaut :m:l

gruss


----------



## weberei (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

sehr schöne Wobbler, Popper und Jerkbaits!!!
Bitte poste mal Bilder von den Tauschobjekten, wenn sie bei dir eingetroffen sind! Mal sehen, ob es bei deren Lures einen Unterschied gibt.

Cool, dass du solche Tausche (?) machst! Ist echt interessant sowas.
#h


----------



## west1 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Dieter

Schöne Wobbler hast du da gebaut! #6

Aus was hast du den Propeller vom oberen gebaut, der sieht super aus. #6


----------



## diemai (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Vielen Dank für eure lieben Worte über meine bescheidene Bastelei #6 !

@ west1

Hier ist 'n Bild von der wichtigsten Seite aus dem US-Buch .

Der Körper wird gedrechselt(aus leichtem Holz , Abachi o.Ä.) , die Längsbohrungen mache ich im Bohrständer mit Maschinenschraubstock , immer von beiden Seiten(so läuft nix aus'ser Mitte) .

Die Flossen sind aus 1mm Alu-Blech .

In der Originalbeschreibung wird für die Bauchöse eine Schrauböse verwendet , ich jedoch setze eine doppelte Drahtöse ein , durch deren inneres Auge der mittlere Drahtschaft im Inneren des Körpers geführt wird .

Alles wird mit Epoxy eingegossen , der Schaft hält durch die Verschlußwicklungen der hinteren Öse , die ich mit etwas Abstand ausführe , ähnlich eines Gewindes .

Vorne am hinteren Teil kommt noch eine kleine Poppniete über den Schaft(im Holz eingelassen) , so kann das Metallrohr im Vorderteil und die kleine Perle nicht gegen Holz stoßen , sondern gegen den Nietkopf .

Ich baue diese Köder in Längen zwischen 85mm und 115mm , eine zusätzliche Bebleiung ist nicht nötig , würde wohl eventuell auch die Aktion verschlechtern .

Gruß , diemai#h

[Anhang (Foto von Buch) editiert by Thomas9904: Kein einstellem von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material, Danke]


PS : Weitere Fotos meiner Tauschobjekte folgen später !


----------



## west1 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Dieter :m #6

Mal sehen vielleicht bau ich den Winter mal so ein Teil.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## diemai (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3 , @ weberei

So , habe 'mal 'n einige der Eigenbau-Köder , die ich im Laufe der Jahre durch Tausch mit meinen Eigenen erhalten habe , zusammengesucht und fotografiert .

Bild 01 zeigt einige Balsa-Köder aus Australien , die kleinen Popper sind so ca. 4cm lang . Aber sie sehen nicht gerade "typisch australisch" aus , finde ich .

Schau 'mal auf http://www.lureandmore.com 'rein , eine reich bebilderte australische Seite über Köder , Spinnangeln , Ködersammeln und auch mit einer Eigenbau-Sektion , dort kannst du massenweise Wobbler etc. bewundern .

Bild 02 zeigt einige vorzügliche Jerkbaits von finnischen Köderbauern , die meisten davon von meinem guten Bekannten Jio .

Auf Bild 03 sind zwei amerikanische Swimbaits von Köderbastlern aus Kalifornien und dem Staat Washington zu sehen , beide sind nicht aus Holz , sondern aus PVC-Hartschaumplatten , einem in USA anscheinend weit verbreitetem Baumaterial , welches dort auch seit einiger Zeit Einzug in den Köderbau gefunden hat .

Nach Aussage der Erbauer läßt es sich ähnlich wie Holz bearbeiten , hat allerdings den immensen Vorteil , das kein Wasser eindringt wie in Holz ,..... theoretisch kann man sich also eine Versiegelung sparen .

Vom Gewicht her entspricht es auch ungefähr leichterem Holz wie etwa Abachi oder Fichte .

Bild 04 zeigt zwei Jerks aus den Niederlanden , der untere ist gegossen , nicht aus Holz .

Auf Bild 05 schließlich sind einige finnische Wobbler zu sehen ,...... nur den oberen , hellgrünen Wob habe ich vor einigen Wochen aus Australien erhalten .

Wiegesagt , das sind alles Eigenbauten von verschiedenen Köderbastlern , kein einziger ist aus'm Laden .

In der nächsten Post folgen noch zwei weitere Bilder........

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3 , @ weberei

So , noch'n paar.........

Bild 06 zeigt einen schönen "Creeper" von einem Muskiefreak aus dem Norden der USA , .........man beachte das filigrane Gardinenmuster und die feinen Verlötungen:q !

Bild 07 schließlich zeigt einige Köder , die ich erst kürzlich von einem jungen Bastler aus dem Südwesten der Staaten erhalten habe , bin noch garnicht dazu gekommen , sie 'mal zu fischen(für Oberflächenköder ist's sowieso schon zu spät) .

@ west1

Falls du noch Fragen zum "Whirlygig" hast , melde dich einfach !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## WobbyWob (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai
tjoah, fisch bleibt fisch... ob´s nun in australien ist oder in afrika!
gewisse standards bleiben eben! 
finde ich richtig klasse, dass du solche tauschvorgänge machst! *thumbs up*

sowas müsste eigtl. gefördert werden, meiner meinung nach! so kann man viel von einander lernen "miteinander" vorallem! #h

in dem sinne!




schönen gruß @ alle bastler!!!


----------



## west1 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Bild 06 zeigt einen schönen "Creeper" von einem Muskiefreak aus dem Norden der USA , .........man beachte das filigrane Gardinenmuster und die feinen Verlötungen:q !



Serviettentechnik


----------



## west1 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> sondern aus PVC-Hartschaumplatten , einem in USA anscheinend weit verbreitetem Baumaterial , welches dort auch seit einiger Zeit Einzug in den Köderbau gefunden hat .


Hi Dieter, hast du was von dem Zeugs oder hast du ein Bild?

Das Material (ziemlich hartes Styrodur) das ich letztens bekommen habe ist härter als Balsa und läst sich schlechter wie Balsa verarbeiten. Vielleicht ist es ja das PVC-Hartschaumzeugs? |kopfkrat 
Hab mal 2 Bilder von dem Zeugs angehängt.


----------



## diemai (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Hi , ......ich glaube , dieses PVC-Zeugs ist etwas anderes als Styrodur .

Habe einige Probestücke davon aus USA erhalten , anbei 'mal zwei Fotos .

Das dickere Stück hat noch die verdichtete , glatte Außenschicht , die nach Aussage eines Erbauers dieser PVC-Köder an'ner Bandsäge absolut plan und eben(mit Anschlag , nicht freihändig) vorher abgesägt werden muß , ......es handelt sich dabei um 1mm bis 2mm pro Seite .

Auf dieser Außenschicht hält weder Kleber noch Farbe gut !
Er baut die einzelnen Swimbait-Segmente aus jeweils zwei Hälften zusammen , zwischen diese wird dann das Drahtsystem eingelegt .

Die einzelnen Drahtformen erhitzt er kurz und schmilzt sie dann zwischen den Segmenten deckend ein , das spart langwieriges Ausfräsen von Führungsnuten für die Drahtformen .

Die einzelnen Arbeitschritte sind mir nicht mehr so geläufig , .......er hatte mir nähmlich auch 'ne eigenproduzierte DVD mitgeschickt , wo alles anhand von langen Bildsequenzen sehr anschaulich erklärt ist(natürlich in Englisch) .

Habe diese DVD aber z.Z. nicht zur Hand , da ich sie an meinen finnischen Bekannten ausgeliehen habe , ......ist mir nicht gelungen , sie zu kopieren(Computerarbeit is' nich' so mein Ding).

Meines Wissens kann man die aber für ca. 20$ bei diesem Swimbait-Guru bestellen .

Habe mich noch nicht daran getraut , mit dem Zeug zu arbeiten , zumal ich hier in Deutschland erst eine mögliche Bezugsquelle ausgemacht habe , .......in Baumärkten und im Baustoffhandel war ich bisjetzt immer erfolglos !

http://www.modulor.de

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Bei meinem Zeugs soll es sich um aufgeschäumtes Polyurethan handeln. #c  Es ist ziemlich hart (druckfest), mit dem Fingernagel bekommt man mit viel Druck einen Abdruck rein gedrückt. Ist mit normalem Styrodur nicht zu vergleichen. Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal nachfragen ob die übern Teich aufgeschäumtes Polyurethan kennen oder obs das selbe ist. :m


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich meld mich auch mal wieder. hab den ganzen sommer über nur angelwobbs gebaut, keine kunstwerke (kann eh nicht mit euch mithalten), daher nix gepostet.

aber jetzt bin ich grad an nem weihnachsgeschenk für nen freund: 24 karat blattvergoldeter wobb.

ist nicht ganz neu die idee, bondex, lachsy und andere haben sowas schon längst gebaut. aber für mich wars prämiere.

bild ist leider bescheiden, aber grade kam frisch die 3. schicht epoxy drauf, daher kann ich kein besseres biete.

ja, ich hätt mir können zuerst das foto ansehen und dann epoxieren....


----------



## diemai (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo , Leute , 

Habe heute 'mal 'n kleines Video vom ersten Test meiner letzten Köder gemacht(Fotos siehe weiter oben im Thread) , .........es ist leider 'mal wieder ziehmlich bescheiden geworden(man sollte eben nicht bei Gegenlicht.......) , aber ich denke , das Wesentliche ist 'drauf zu erkennen , .......ich bin eh' nicht so hübsch:q:q:q !

Es ist aufgrund meiner häufigen Besuche auf internationalen Köder-Seiten allerdings wieder in Englisch .

Ich freue mich sehr , das gerade meine kleinen Swimbaits so gut funktionieren , es kommen jetzt im kommenden Winter bestimmt noch einige dazu , .......so 10% bis 20% vergrößert ,...... ich denke , dann kann ich nur EINEN Bauchdrilling noch vertreten .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEgu8ur5X9Y

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Klasse Aktion haben die Köder!
Gut gemacht #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Danke für deine Bilder.

_________________________

Heute habe ich mir ein Testbecken für meine kürzlich hier gezeigten Wobbler gesucht. War sowiso unterwegs und da lagen dann die drei Wobbler so gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz zufällig im Auto.:q
Als ich dann ein kleines Bächen gefunden hatte, wurf ich meine Testschnur auf ner kleinen Ersatzspule aus Plastik aus und zog die Wobbler ein paar mal durchs Wasser. Die beiden Barschwobbler haben eine super Aktion, der Weißfisch nicht ganz so doll (er zieht ein bisschen nach rechts und taucht nicht richtig ab. Den Fehler habe ich aber schon gefunden. Liegt an der Bebleiung.), aber fürs Oberflächenfischen ist er trotzdem gut.
Ich musste ein bisschen Aufpassen und etwas herumschleichen, da ich natürlich weder Angelschein dabei, noch Tageskarte für das kleine 3m breite und etwa 50cm tiefe Bächen an dem Waldrand hatte. 
War ja nur zum Testen der Aktion (ging 3 Minuten), mein kleiner "Schwarzangeltripp".:q


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Super Teile Leute die ihr da produziert. WOW! Da habe ich auch schon ideen die umsetzten will. Werde mir nächstes Jahr mal eine Drechselmaschine mit Kopierfunktion zulegen und dann gute Formen einfach kopieren. Bis dahin müssen aber noch Prototypen hergestellt werden.

Einfach nur genial wie der eine oder andere die so Professionell aussehen lässt. Bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt wenn man die Anfänge auf den ersten Seiten anschaut.

Weiter so Jungs! Ich werde dann auch basteln, weil ich aber nicht so geschickt bin muss ich wohl erst durch eine Krüppelphase mit aus tarieren und so.


----------



## diemai (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Ein_Angler

........denn 'mal viel Glück und Erfolg bei deinen Erstversuchen !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## WobbyWob (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai,  laufen ja 1A bei dir! 

gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> [...]Einfach nur genial wie der eine oder andere die so Professionell aussehen lässt.[...]



Die sehen nicht nur professionell aus, sondern sind es auch...


----------



## Naghul (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai:

klasse video mit super laufeigenschaften :m


----------



## west1 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

So, zwei neue sind fertig geworden. 

Braunie, schwimmend länge 15cm







Barschie, schwimmend länge 18cm






Gebaut aus dem Kunststoffzeugs. Der Draht wurde in der Weise wie sie von einigen amerikanischen Köderbauern gebaut werden eingebaut. Nach einer Beschreibung von Diemai. #6 :m


----------



## weberei (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1: sehr schön!!!


----

Ich habe mal ne Frage: Ich hab mich mal an nem Lipless Crankbait(=LC) (oder auch vertikal-Wobbler, Lipless Crank, Vibration Lure o.Ä.) versucht. Hat auch alles gut geklappt (Rasseln einbauen, habe da aber noch nicht das richtige Material für, von daher ist diese anders gebaut, ausbleien etc) bis zum ersten Wassertest: zwar rasselt die rassel, aber wenn ich den LC ziehe (kommt dem einkurbeln gleich) schwimmt er mit der Seite (größte Angriffsfläche) nach vorne. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine  
Frage: wie kann ich das verhindern? Sollte ich noch etwas Blei in den LC machen, oder die Einhängeöse wieter vorne auf dem Rücken anbringen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

danke!
|wavey:


----------



## plötze (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo bastelgemeinde |wavey:

unter anderem durch diesem tread inspiriert (ihr habt hier echt tolle köder gebaut), hab ich mich auch mal etwas in meinen bastelraum verkrochen, was dabei heraus kam möchte ich euch hier zeigen 

zugegeben, meine ersten versuche (siehe bild 1) sind noch sehr dilettantisch, aber schon der zweite versuch (letztes bild) ist mir, wie ich finde echt super gelungen. auch erste tests am wasser begeisterten mich, die laufeigenschaften sind echt klasse :vik:

die jerks sind 7,5 - 15cm lang und sind zwischen 16,5 - 80gr.
die spinnstange hab ich auch selbst gebogen, scheint mir aber doch etwas fett, zumindest bei klarem wasser hat die glaub ich ne starke scheuchwirkung...


----------



## WobbyWob (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Plötze recht hast du, die 2. sind dir sehr gut gelungen! #6

hab mal ne frage, hab gestern nach dem schleifen vom balsa und polycarbonat einen ausschlag bekommen! hoffe das es keine allergische reaktion war! (an händen und im gesicht)

wäre echt furchtbar! hatte vlt einer mal das gl. gehabt?

wär ja mal echt ********, hab gerade angefangen und dann sowas! -.-

gruß


----------



## plötze (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke wobby 

ich bin auch auf einiges allergisch und musste deshalb vor jahren  meinen beruf (maler lackierer) aufgeben. an deiner stelle würde ich das polycarbonat erstmal weg lassen und schauen obs dann wieder auftritt!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@WobbyWob: Ohh das mit dem Ausschlag ist nicht so doll. Dass du auf Balsa allergisch reagierst, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Und das Polycarbonat...hmmm...irgendwie kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen.
Außerdem tritt meines Wissens eine allergische Reaktion nicht gleich nach dem in Kontakt kommen mit dem Stoff ein. Manche Reaktionen kommen auch erst Wochen später, wenn man sich nicht mehr daran erinnern kann. Bei manchen Pilzen ist das so.
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du gegen irgend ein Nahrungsmittel allergisch reagierst, dass du die Tage/Wochen eingenommen hast, was du sonst nicht machst?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@plötze: Tolle Jerks!!!


----------



## Ollek (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

|kopfkrat morgen Jungens

Beim betreten von "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" kommt sehr oft ne Fehlermeldung...irgendwas mit Umleitungschleife und endlos verlinken..

Gehts nur mir so ? Alle anderen Threads im Board funktionieren.

Gruss


----------



## WobbyWob (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hi Adl3r4ug3,

das ist ne gute frage, also mein arzt vermutet das es gegen harz ist (hab jetzt son aufkleber an dem arm für 3 tage).

also gegessen habe ich nichts was ich nicht immer esse! was ich vermute ist meine haar creme (sowas wie gell) das ich lange nicht benutzt habe, hatte es am wochenende drauf. und beim schleifen benutzte ich eine staubmaske, während ich nicht schleife setze ich sie immer auf dem kopf! sodass sie kontakt hatte zu der haar creme, als ich fertig war und wieder oben im zimmer saß. bemerkte ich das trockene gefühl rund um meinen mund! 
aber wer weiss das schon, kann auch das essen sein, der arzt sagte auch heute zu mir, das viele zu ihm kommen mit einem allergischen ausschlag(jetzt seit einigen tagen), wüssten aber nicht wovon!

man man man...i.wie ist das doch komisch alles!

gruß


----------



## plötze (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke adler 

wobby, das wäre wirklich mist, ich drück dir die daumen das es "nur" die creme war!


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat morgen Jungens
> 
> Beim betreten von "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" kommt sehr oft ne Fehlermeldung...irgendwas mit Umleitungschleife und endlos verlinken..
> 
> ...




hab ich auch. muss immer auf die vorletzte seite und dann "weiter"


----------



## Naghul (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@plötze: für deine ersten köder sehen die doch #6 aus.

@west1: schöne dinger. die marmorierung ist :l

@wobbywob: das mit dem ausschlag ist echt dumm 
ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das du gegen holz allergisch bist, sondern evtl. an dem staub. man kennt das ja von glasfaserwolle. da bekommt man auch eine hautreaktion, aber nicht wegen dem glas sondern wegen dem glasstaub. aber natürlich kein arzt, sondenr nur ein köderpfuscher |supergri


----------



## WobbyWob (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ plötze, naghul!

danke euch! 

nah ich hoffe das es nicht gegens epoxid ist, dann wär echt katastrophe!!

aber gegen den staub allergisch zu sein ist doch auch nicht schön? ich mein wer möchte schon ein rotes gesicht und rote hände haben!?oO #q

ich stells mir schon vor, wie ich in nem imker anzug balsa/polyc. schleife!#q

aufhören möcht ich aufkeinenfall! schließlich wollen wir das thema "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" auf über 1000 seiten bringen! :vik:

gruß


----------



## plötze (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke naghul #h

@wobby:

gegen epoxid wäre noch am wenigsten tragisch. bin selbst unter anderem gegen hausstaub und staub im allgemeinen allergisch, auch meine lösemittel-kontaktallergie ist grad beim lackieren nicht so schön. aber wenn man es weiß und richtig damit umgeht, ist es nur noch halb so schlimm.


----------



## diemai (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Naghul

Danke für deine netten Worte|wavey: !

@ weberei

Poste bitte 'mal 'n Bild von deinem LC , ........habe das zwar nicht ganz kapiert "mit der Seite nach vorne schwimmen" , ......nehme an , das er sich auf die Seite legt ?

Habe wenig Erfahrung mit solchen Ködern , aber ich nehme an , das es mit dem Ballast und/oder der Schnurösenposition zu tun hat .

@ Wobby Wob

Hatte bis jetzt nur bei der Verarbeitung bestimmter tropischer Holzsorten irgenwelche Reaktionen wie 'ne laufende Nase , rote Augen und Pickel auf'fer Brust(drücke beim Schmirgeln das Werkstück oft dagegen) .

Das ist aber normal und bekannt , das diese Holzarten(oder deren Staub) solche Reaktionen hervorrufen .........ähnlich wie beim Schneiden einer Zwiebel .

Mußt dann wohl abwarten , was beim Allergen-Test 'rauskommt , wünsche viel Glück !

@ Plötze

Schöne Jerkbaits sind das geworden , die beiden größeren Gestreiften in rot und blau gefallen mir am Besten#6 !

@ Ollek

Habe schon bvor einigen Tagen eine PN an Franz_16 geschickt , habe aber nix wieder davon gehört , ......vielleicht solltet ihr auch 'mal............ |kopfkrat?

@ west1

Schöne Swimbaits hast du gebaut , wieder sehr schön bemalt #6 !

Warum hast du die Scharniere den so gemacht und keine einzeln verbundenen Ösen ? 

Kann mir nicht vostellen das das so genauso haltbar(oder besser verbiege-resistent:q) ist|kopfkrat ???

Gerade doch , wo er mir doch auch ein wenig dünn zu sein scheint(oder sind die Köder so groß ?) .

Weiß nicht , ob du das mitbekommen hast , aber ein Mod hat ein , zwei Seiten vorher mein Foto von der Buchseite mit dem "Whirlygig" entfernt , ...wegen Urheberrecht . 

Na ja , das Buch ist schon 34 Jahre alt , ...ob das dann immer noch gilt .......?

Egal , habe den gestrigen Tag im Bastelkeller verbracht , habe von meiner Arbeit 'n paar Fotos geschossen , vielleicht helfen sie dir(oder anderen Usern) ja .

Falls noch Fagen sind , bitte melden#6 !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe ebenfalls gestern zwei "Rush Tango's" gedrechselt , und zwar diese Mal akurat nach antikem Vorbild ! 

Meine vorherigen Modelle waren nur nach Bildern gemacht , entsprachen daher nicht genau dem "antikem" Vorbild(die Tauchlippe war immer zu schmal und gerade), aber kürzlich habe ich von einem australischen Freund zwei alte Originale(sog. "re-paints"= neu bemalte) erhalten , so das ich die genaue Bemaßung abnehmen konnte .

Auf den Skizzen entsprechen die Linien den Umfangslinien am Körper , die Zahlen sind die Millimeter von der Vorderkante(=0) , "dia" bedeutet "Durchmesser"(wieder an den entsprechenden Umfangslinien) , "thin as possible" bedeutet "so dünn wie möglich" .

Hier noch 'mal die Fotos dazu , ........wiegesagt , wenn Fragen sind , immer posten !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

wow, das sieht ja echt klasse aus #6 
ich glaube ich geh mal bei dir in die lehre, tolle arbeit 

hab auch noch ein paar holzreste gefunden, da hab ich wohl die nächste zeit genug zu tun *g*


----------



## WobbyWob (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ plötze, das ist ja echt traurig wenn man auf die stoffe reagiert womit man arbeiten muss! das tut mir leid! mein vater konnte ach nicht lang in einer firma arbeiten, wo farben hergestellt worden sind!
@ diemai, jop das hab ich auch gegoogelt, das mit dem tropischenhölzern! werd warscheinlich jetzt draußen schleifen! oder mir nen kleinen stabsager davor halten, dass der stab gleich eingesagt wird!

asserdem sind heut meine neuen sprengringe gekommen & drillinge! *freu*
hat der asschlag den gejuckt auf deiner brust und nach welcher zeit sind die verschwunden?

gruß


----------



## WobbyWob (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

mein erster 2-teiler ist heute fertig getrocknet, darum wollt ich den gl. mal vorstellen! zu dem look, ich hab versucht einen kleinen angegriffenen weissfisch darzustellen, naja^^ 

ca. 8,5 cm groß, inkl. einer kleinen PC flosse 

 http://img404.*ih.us/img404/6970/30540109.th.jpg

 http://img697.*ih.us/img697/9259/55349162.th.jpg

gruß​


----------



## diemai (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ WobbyWob

Das mit dem angeschlagenen Fisch ist dir sehr gut gelungen , ........habe vor vielen Jahren 'mal 'nen total verpilzten Rapfen gekeschert , an den hab' ich mich sofort erinnert bei deinen Fotos !

Diese Pickel und Rötungen auf'fer Brust warem am nächsten Tag fast wieder verschwunden , daher glaube ich nicht an eine allergische Reaktion meines Körpers , sondern wirklich nur an einen äußeren Einfluss des Holstaubes , .........wenn ich mit dem Holz so 'rumhantiere , bekomme ich ja schließlich auch keine Pickel an Armen und Händen .

@ plötze

Vielen Dank , .........da hast'e dir jetzt ja 'was vorgenommen:vik: !


                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Schöne Arbeiten habt ihr da gemacht!

@ diemai:
Das Problem hat sich geklärt, ich habe die Öse nen Tacken anch vorne verschoben und etwas mehr Gewicht reingefüllt. 
Nur leider wobbelt bzw flankt er nicht  Aber war mal ein einmaliger Versuch, hätte er geklappt, hätte ich mal 4, 5  Stück davon gemacht. Wird dann jetzt wohl nix draun  Aber egal, mache ich halt weiterhin Jerks 

Mein Problem war, dass er seitlich schwamm. Zwar aufrecht, aber statt der Schnauze schaute die breite Seite nach vorne (siehe Zeichnung im Anhang)

Der LC wird jetzt aber nicht fertiggestellt, sondern landet in der Tonne  Zum Glück steckt kaum Material und Aufwand drin 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BEMI (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich habe mir auch einen Rohling gebaut. Er ähnelt dem BALZER Monzter Barsch wenn er vertig ist stell ich mal ein Bild rein.

Gruß BEMI


----------



## weberei (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe ich umentschieden, schmeiße den LC doch nicht weg, sondern verschiebe die Einhängeöse einfach bis ganz nach vorne. So wird ein Jerkbait draus. Lieber so, als den wegzuwerfen...
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

"Lipless Crankbaits " schwimmen beim Einholen mit der Nase nach unten und dem Rücken vorraus ,..... sie wobbeln auch nicht , sondern vibrieren eher , die Kugeln darin machen dann ein Geräusch ähnlich dem der Rassel einer Klapperschlange .  

Man kann sie schnell einholen , über Grund jiggen oder auch vertikal fischen .

Schau 'mal hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHN2vhwXrio

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## WobbyWob (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

danke diemai,

nah wenns bei dir solche_ assoziationen weckt ist das ein gutes zeichen!  #h_http://www.google.de/url?q=http://d...hgIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGH2AJS3y82la8LuCsk3h2I4uxQnQ


----------



## Naghul (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

der typ auf dem boot sieht ja aus wie nen pornodarsteller, mit seiner goldenen uhr und dem bart |bigeyes|supergri


----------



## west1 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



> Schöne Swimbaits hast du gebaut , wieder sehr schön bemalt


Danke Dieter!:m 



> Warum hast du die Scharniere den so gemacht und keine einzeln verbundenen Ösen ?
> 
> Kann mir nicht vostellen das das so genauso haltbar(oder besser verbiege-resistent) ist ???


Hab schon Mal einen Köder so verbunden, bis jetzt hat die Verbindung gehalten. Naja, so Hechtchen bis ca. 80cm halt.:q



> Gerade doch , wo er mir doch auch ein wenig dünn zu sein scheint(oder sind die Köder so groß ?) .


Ist Edelstahl- Federstahldraht 0,8mm so richtig hartes Zeugs.:q
Ködergröße 15cm und 18cm.
Beim nächsten der größer wird (ist), biege ich gerade 1mm Draht mit einzeln verbundenen Ösen.



> Weiß nicht , ob du das mitbekommen hast , aber ein Mod hat ein , zwei Seiten vorher mein Foto von der Buchseite mit dem "Whirlygig" entfernt , ...wegen Urheberrecht .


Hab ich mitbekommen |kopfkrat der war aber zu langsam ich hab das Bild :q deine jetztzige Bilder auch. :m



> Falls noch Fagen sind , bitte melden


Mach ich gern, kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. Irgendwann im Winter, da hab ich mehr Zeit zum Basteln. :m


----------



## diemai (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

OK , ....danke für die Info , .....da bin ich dann ja beruhigt:m !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ulfster (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich bin momentan auch mit dem Jerkbaitbau beschäftigt und stehe kurz vor dem ausbleien... Das macht man ja idealerweise gleich im Wasser, viele hier schreiben, dass sie den Schritt vor dem Grundieren etc. erledigen. Auch in vielen Anleitungen ist das so beschrieben... nur zieht der Rohling dann ja gut Wasser... Wielang wartet ihr dann bis zum Grundieren? Gibt es andere Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## plötze (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

also ich grundiere erst 2x dann ausbleien und danach nochmal grundieren


----------



## weberei (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ diemai:

danke für das Video!

Ja, ich wusste schon, wie die LC `s laufen. Aber meiner schwamm eben mit der breiten Seite voran, statt so, wie du es beschreibst, oder man es im Video sieht...

Stimmt, vibrieren ist das richtige Wort, kam nicht drauf. Aber mein LC schwimmt leider nur gerade durchs Wasser, ohne jegliches Vibrieren   habe wie gesagt die Öse einfach weiter vorne angebracht und jetzt ist es dann ein Jerkbait


----------



## diemai (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Denke 'mal , das solche LC's auch nicht so einfach zu bauen(konstruieren) sind ,....... das Zusammenspiel von Ballastgewicht , dessen Positionierung , Körperform und Schnurösenposition muß schon exakt abgestimmt sein !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ja, deswegen werde ich auch bei Jerkbaits bleiben, wobei ich auch echt gerne mal nen LC bauen würde. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben  Vielleicht später mal, wenn ich mehr Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet habe...

Reizen würde es mich aber schon 

Danke trotzdem für deine Hilfe!
#h


----------



## diemai (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Schau 'mal auf http://www.lurebuilding.nl , gehe dort links auf "Jerkbaits" , danach wähle "Hybrids" an .

Ganz unten ist ein Modell namens "Divani VG II" , es wird beschrieben mit einer Aktion wie ein "Bill Lewis Supertrap" , und das ist so ein vibrierender LC , allerdings schwimmt er .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi!

Super, vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 
Den werde ich mal testen!!!  #6

Die Aktion ist wie die von DIESEM Köder? Fast unvorstellbar, die Form ist dermaßen unterschiedlich. Aber wollen wir mal glauben, der Autor wird uns schon nicht verarschen 
Meinst du, ich kann dieses Modell auch mit Buche (statt Meranti) und mit 20mm (statt 18mm) Dicke bauen?
Das ist nämlich das Holz, welches ich hätte...
Meinst du, dass ich, mit etwas mehr Blei den Jerkbait auf Tiefe bekomme, ohne dabei die Aktion zu versauen? Naja notfalls würde ich den ja auch als Oberflächenköder nehmen  

Grüße und VIELEN DANK!
#h


----------



## diemai (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Ich denke schon , das das mit etwas dickerem Buchenholz klappt , sonst könntest du den Köder ja 10% größer(Länge und Höhe)bauen , dann stimmt das Verhältnis wieder einigermaßen . 
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung , das Buche (nur)ein wenig schwerer als Meranti ist , weiß es aber nicht genau .

Ein zu schweres Holz wäre hier unvorteilhaft , da dieser Köder ja eine gewisse Menge an Ballast benötigt , um überhaupt ins Vibrieren zu geraten ,.......zu wenig , und er dreht sich auf die Seite , .........bei mehr Ballast funktioniert er zwar , sinkt eventuell aber zu schnell ab(was aber wohl das kleinere Übel wäre) , ........probieren geht über studieren !

Ich kenne den Erbauer Divani , habe mit ihm früher oft Köder ausgetauscht ,....... wenn er da schreibt , das sein VG II ähnlich eines "Supertrap" läuft , dann stimmt das schon !

Ich selber habe dieses Modell aber noch nie gefischt !

Du darfst nur nicht den Rücken verrunden , nur Richtung Schwanz eventuell , auf KEINEN Fall vor der Schnuröse , da dieser Bereich ja praktisch wie eine Tauchschaufel wirkt .

Googel auch 'mal "bayou boogie"(Sprache Englisch) , das ist ein ca. 45 Jahre alter vibrierender Köder ohne Rassel , ........fiel mir noch 'grade so ein !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## swift (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Nur mal so nebenbei eine Frage: Wäre es möglich einen neuen Thread aufzumachen? Bei mir ist die letzte Seite immer Seite 492 und mit dem Blättern klappt das ab da auch nicht mehr. |kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Guten Abend,



diemai schrieb:


> Ich denke schon , das das mit etwas dickerem Buchenholz klappt , sonst könntest du den Köder ja 10% größer(Länge und Höhe)bauen , dann stimmt das Verhältnis wieder einigermaßen .


Ok, ich lasse eh immer etwas mehr Platz zwischen aufgezeichnetem Umriss und Sägeblatt, sodass das etwa passt.



> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung , das Buche (nur)ein wenig schwerer als Meranti ist , weiß es aber nicht genau .



das wäre ja gut. Ich hoffe mal das stimmt, habe nämlich keine Ahnung von verschiedenen Holssorten  Aber das wird schon 



> Ein zu schweres Holz wäre hier unvorteilhaft , da dieser Köder ja eine gewisse Menge an Ballast benötigt , um überhaupt ins Vibrieren zu geraten ,.......zu wenig , und er dreht sich auf die Seite , .........bei mehr Ballast funktioniert er zwar , sinkt eventuell aber zu schnell ab(was aber wohl das kleinere Übel wäre) , ........probieren geht über studieren !



Jo, ich mache zur Sicherheit mal zunächst nur einen, dann notiere ich alles genauestens und setzte das dann bei den folgenden um.



> Ich kenne den Erbauer Divani , habe mit ihm früher oft Köder ausgetauscht ,....... wenn er da schreibt , das sein VG II ähnlich eines "Supertrap" läuft , dann stimmt das schon !


Gut, ich hätte aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht dran gezweifelt, dass die Aussage stimmt... Der jenige hätte ja nichts davon, uns einen vom Pferd zu erzählen 




> Du darfst nur nicht den Rücken verrunden , nur Richtung Schwanz eventuell , auf KEINEN Fall vor der Schnuröse , da dieser Bereich ja praktisch wie eine Tauchschaufel wirkt .


Ja, steht ja auch in der Anleitung (so ein Bildchen). Darf ich die Kanten denn kein einziges Bischen abrunden? Oder einfach niur nicht zu viel?



> Googel auch 'mal "bayou boogie"(Sprache Englisch) , das ist ein ca. 45 Jahre alter vibrierender Köder ohne Rassel , ........fiel mir noch 'grade so ein !


 
Habe ich, danke! Sieht auch interessant aus! Aber ich probiere mich jetzt erstmal an dem Jerkbait von Lurebuilding.nl

Grüße und besten Dank für deine Hilfe!!!
#h


----------



## diemai (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

....nur etwas die scharfen Ecken brechen , damit sie nicht so leicht einreißen(abplatzen) , ......außerdem setzt sich Epoxylack an zu scharfen Ecken nicht so gut ab !

Die Rückenpartie an sich soll eben bleiben , hinter der Schnuröse , könnte sie sich allerdings immer mehr verrunden und zum Schwanz hin langsam in die Flanken übergehen , denke ich ,.......so setzt sie dort dem "anströmenden" Wasser weniger Widerstand entgegen und das begünstigt wohl die Laufeigenschaften .

Falls du dich an den "Bayou Boogie" 'ranmachen solltest , ......ich hab' zwar kein Original , aber ein oder zwei Japan-Kopien vom Flohmarkt irgendwo , ....könnte dann Fotos und Maße posten , die verjüngen sich nähmlich nach hinten hin in der Breite ! 

Sind relativ kleine Köder , aber lassen sich wohl auch ohne Probleme für Hecht größer bauen(10 cm +) .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi diemai,

gut, nicht zuviel, aber ein bischen runden werde ich die Kanten also. Hinter der Öse dann stärker, aber immernoch nicht so viel wie normal.

Klasse, das wäre super nett. Aber mit dem Verjüngen wird's schwer. Das müsste ich alles abhobeln und das ist viel Arbeit. Aber das schaffe ich schon  Wäre echt super nett, wenn du dir die Mühe machen könntest und Maße und Bilder posten würdest, evtl noch ein Paar Tipps zur Bebleiung und Holz(-dicke und -sorte).

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfsbereitschaft!!!
#h


----------



## diemai (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Hallo , ......anbei 'n paar Fotos meiner "Bayoo Boogie" Kopien , hoffentlich kannst du damit 'was anfangen |kopfkrat?

Der Blaue ist 12,5mm breit , der Orange nur 10mm , daher hat der Blaue auch 'n größeres Gewicht drin' .

Die Lage der Gewichte kannst du auf den Fotos etwas erkennen , sie liegen vor der Bauchöse(Richtung Tauchlippe) , .....beim Blauen scheint das Gewicht etwas durch die abgekratzte Farbe durch , beim Orangen kann man unter der Reflektion des Fotoblitzes einen runden Kreis erkennen ,..... da sitzt das Gewicht .

Zum vergrößerten Nachbau brauchst du nur die Länge und die Höhe mit dem gleichen Faktor zu multiplizieren(die Maße des Tauchflächen-Winkels natürlich nicht) .

Die Körperbreite würde ich nicht analog dicker machen , sonst wird der Köder zu klobig , ein schmaleres Model wird besser vibrieren , vom Querschnitt her würde ich eher zum orangen Köder tendieren .

Ich würde den Köder aus Abachi , zumindestens aber aus Fichte bauen , 10 cm+ Modelle eventuell auch aus Teakholz-Steakbrettern , sie müssen leicht genug werden , um genug Gewicht aufnehmen zu können , um sich später nicht auf die Seite zu legen .

Die Schnur,-und Bauchdrillings-Ösen kann man aus einem einzigen Drahtstück(ähnlich einer Büroklammer) biegen , welches dann in eine durchgehenede Bohrung mit Epoxykleber eingegossen wird(Drahtform unter Spannung einsetzen , eine Seite mit Tape abkleben und flüssigen Kleber von anderer Seite einfüllen ,..... bei unzureichender Deckung Vorgang ggfs. wiederholen) .

                    viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo diemai,

VIELEN DANK für deine Mühe!
Den werde ich mit Sicherheit noch testen! 
Muss mir dann halt noch neues Holz holen, aber probieren werd eich ihn in jedem Fall! Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch etwas Fichte im Keller ?! Dann würde ich den sofort nachbauen 

geh mal eben gucken.
Danke nochmal, werde berichten, wie es läuft!
|wavey:


----------



## weberei (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hatte noch was vom 11mm Buchenholz übrig, zum testen habe ich das jetzt mal verwendet.
Sieht auch schon sehr gut aus, habe schon eine Rassel eingebaut und die Form gefeilt. Nach hinten hin verjüngt und nach oben hin abgerundet, die Kanten ebenso gebrochen und abgerundet. Morgen folgen dann die Ösen und hoffentlich auch die Bebleiung und der erste Test 

Vielen Dank nochmal!!!
|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Wird es nicht langsam sinnvoll einen neuen Thread aufzumachen?

Ich kann seit Wochen diesen Gigantothread nicht mehr richtig (d.h. meist: garnicht) öffnen.

Wenn wir nach 200 Seiten immer einen Wobbler vom Besenstiel Teil II, III usw. machen treten solche Probleme gar nicht erst auf und die Threads bleiben viel übersichtlicher.

So bekomme ich ständig nur Fehlermeldungen... #d


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

wenn du den Thread anklickst, dann kommt doch dieser "Umleitungsfehler", oder? Klicke dann einfach mal auf "Aktualisieren" in deinem Browser, dann müsstest du auf die aktuellste Seite des Threads kommen.

Die Idee mit dem neuen Thread ist ja anversich nicht schlecht.
Wenn die Probleme aus der Welt geschafft sind, könnten wir den Thread ja wieder von den Admins/Mods zusammenfügen lassen und wir hätten wieder unseren einzigen Thread.
Was meint ihr dazu? Ihr könnt ja mal Stellung nehmen, was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## weberei (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

grade hatte ich keine Probleme beim Öffnen...

Aber von mir aus gerne einen neuen Thread, dieser hier darf aber nicht in Vergessenheit geraten (also auf wichtig oder so), denn hier wurden ja die Grundesteine gelegt.
|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, mal wieder ne kleine gallerie meiner letzten modelle. darunter auch mein 24 Karat goldfisch und ein vom sohnemann gestylter.

so allmählich nach ca 100 wobbs gelingen eigentlich alle vom laufverhalten her auf anhieb, jetzt geb ich mir auch etwas mehr mühe mit farbe und lack.
eventuell gibts zu weihnachten nen airbrush. oder doch die einteilige twitchrute,,,?

was taugen die 120 € airbrush sets von conrad oder proxxon oder güde? kann man damit was anfangen? oder verliert man da gleich die lust mit? hat jemand eine empfehlung? so ne pistole mit topf obendrauf statt glas untendran muss aber schon sein, oder?


----------



## weberei (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

die Wobbler sehen gut aus, schön gemacht. Welchen hat dein Sohn "gestylt"? 

PS: Heute klappt das Öffnen des Threads ohne Probleme, grade kam wieder keine Fehlermeldung. Also heute 2x geöffnet, 2x ohne Fehlermeldung...


----------



## diemai (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Das mit dem Thread-Aufmachen scheint ja wieder zu gehen , ........die unbeschriebenen "Fantasie-Seiten" Nr.500irgendwas sind weg !

Vielleicht haben die Admins doch 'was bewirkt !  

@ Mordskerl

Habe von Airbrush leider keine Ahnung , hatte neulich aber auch 'mal im Geschäft geguckt , ....... du brauchst aber auch noch 'ne Preßluft-Quelle , so'n Kompressor ist wohl mit das Teuerste daran .

Es gibt auch Luftflaschen für ca. 10-12€/Stück , .......aber keine Ahnung , wie weit man damit kommt ?

Deine Wobbs sind sehr schön geworden , .......auch die Modellvielfalt is' ja total mein Ding#6:q !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## H3ndrik (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hallo zusammen 
wollte mal fragen welches epoxid-harz ihr verwendet und was ihr für ein material benutzt um eine tauchschaufel zu basteln? habe schon einige rohlinge angevertigt


----------



## weberei (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi,

@H3ndrik
hier wird oft äußerst positiv über Epoxy vom Bootservice Behnke berichtet (Harz 601 und Härter 650).

PS: leider hat sich das Problem mit dem Thread öffnen nicht geklärt, grade gabs wieder ne Fehlermeldung #q
|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> Das mit dem Thread-Aufmachen scheint ja wieder zu gehen , ........die unbeschriebenen "Fantasie-Seiten" Nr.500irgendwas sind weg !
> 
> Vielleicht haben die Admins doch 'was bewirkt !
> 
> ...



der kompressor wäre in dem starter set für rund 120-150 schon drin, deswegen frag ich ja, ob das was taugen kann.

ein luftbehälter hingegen scheint nicht bei zu sein. der kompressor würde also ständig laufen und das "zuviel" an luft wieder abblasen.

hat jemand so ein starter-airbrush set?


----------



## plötze (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> hat jemand so ein starter-airbrush set?



@ mordskerl, schöne wobs 

ich habe so ein set, funktioniert ganz gut, leider lassen meine malerischen künste etwas zu wünschen übrig und auf die kommts da ja auch in nicht geringem maße an


----------



## H3ndrik (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

und woraus baut ihr eure tauchschaufeln? plexiglas habe ich schonmal gehört???


----------



## west1 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> und woraus baut ihr eure tauchschaufeln? plexiglas habe ich schonmal gehört???



Ich aus Lexan Polycarbonat 2 oder 3mm stark.


----------



## swift (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Im Moment gibts bei mir keine Tauchschaufeln, weil keine alten CDs parat. Werdens eben Oberflächenköder, sind sowieso besser fürn Rhein.|supergri


----------



## weberei (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,

wie versprochen halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden über meinen Bayou Boogy.

Ich habe ihn bebleit und schon einen ersten Test geschafft. Und bin zufrieden  Leider ist das Vibrieren noch nicht so stark, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich statt Fichte oder Abachi Buchenholz verwendet habe. Also er vibriert leicht, der Ausschlag ist dabei aber nicht allzu stark und die "Schläge" sind auch nicht schnell aufeinander folgend, sondern eher träge. Ich hoffe das wird sich mit dem Holzwechsel ändern, aber ich bin da recht optimistisch #6
Danke an diemai, für die Hilfe!






|wavey:


----------



## grasfisch (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo Leute,

hab auch mal wieder was fertiggestellt.Der schwarze auf dem ersten Bild  läuft leider nicht so richtig,müsste ich denk nochmal etwas nachbleien(in der Testschale stand er eigentlich ganz vernünftig |kopfkrat )
von den wobblern ,läuft der Rotkopf nicht so gut ,aber dafür der Silberkopf....vom feinsten :k .
Der Weiße ist auch sehr gut gelaufen,bis zum dritten Wurf,da nahm ihn sich die Packung (es war ein Sinker) :c #q

Gruß Grasfisch |whttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=121835&stc=1&d=1258221110avey:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/att...nt.php?attachmentid=121838&stc=1&d=1258221110


----------



## diemai (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Sieht sehr gut aus , .......allerdings glaube ich , das das mangelnde Vibrieren nicht(nur) an deiner Holzauswahl liegt , sondern auch mit daran , da du den Köder vorne zu sehr verrundet hast .

Die ebene Tauchfläche läßt den Wobbler zur Seite ausbrechen ,..... der schmale , lange Körper führt ihn wieder "in die Spur" , daraus resultiert dann die vibrierende Aktion .

Durch das übermäßige Verrunden hast du die Oberfläche der Tauchfläche verkleinert , durch die großen Radien an den Flanken am Übergang zur Tauchfläche werden die seitlichen Ausschläge auch "sanfter" .

Breche beim nächsten Modell nur 'mal leicht die Kanten mit feinerem Schmirgelpapier , die größte Körperbreite sollte dann da am Übergang entstehen , ......da der Köder dann wohl härter ausschlagen wird , muß dann noch eventuell etwas mehr Blei rein .

Außerdem könntest du noch die Krümmung des Rückens und Bauches vorne etwas weniger Richtung Körpermitte 'rumziehen , dadurch wird die Tauchfläche auch noch etwas höher , außerdem scheint sie mir etwas zu spitzwinklig geraten zu sein(kann aber auch an der Perspektive des Fotos liegen) .

Aber dein erster Test hört sich ja schon 'mal positiv an , zumindestens legt er sich nicht auf die Seite , also bist du ja schon auf'm richtigen Weg !

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## grasfisch (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ h3ndrik, guck ma hier http://stores.shop.ebay.de/benderse...17QQ_sidZ919768607QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


Gruß Grasfisch |wavey:


----------



## weberei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

guten Morgen,

@ diemai:
Ich versteh leider nicht, was du meinst mit "zuviel abgerundet" und so weiter #c :c
Kannst du mir bitte auf die Sprünge helfen?!
Die Tauchfläche ist komplett eben, die Kanten zum Körper hin sind nur minimal geschliffen. 

Kannst gerne mein Bild nehmen und es in Paint o.Ä. bearbeiten, um zu zeigen, was du meinst. Natürlich nur, wenn dir das keine Umstände macht...

Aber im Grunde genommen ist die Form fast zu 100% die, die ich auf der Schablone habe, nur wenige minimale Abweichungen sidn vorhanden, also ist die Tauchfläche auch genau so groß, wie sie sein soll, ebenso der Winkel.

Danke !
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



swift schrieb:


> Im Moment gibts bei mir keine Tauchschaufeln, weil keine alten CDs parat. Werdens eben Oberflächenköder, sind sowieso besser fürn Rhein.|supergri



CD's würde ich nicht als Tauchschaufelmaterial nehmen. Die brechen viel zu leicht und sind kaum belastbar. Einmal hatte ich einen Wobbler gebastelt, der eine Tauchschaufel aus einer CD hatte. Dieser ist mir aus 20cm heruntergefallen (auf den Holztisch). Dadurch ist die Schaufel schon gebrochen. Seit dem nie wieder alte CD's.



weberei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @H3ndrik
> hier wird oft äußerst positiv über Epoxy vom Bootservice Behnke berichtet (Harz 601 und Härter 650).



Genau. Dieses Epoxid-Harz habe ich auch und bin sehr zu frieden damit. Allerdings brauchst du ein Köderkarussell , weil es schon etwas dauert, bis es angetrocknet ist. Das Ergebniss ist dafür sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> guten Morgen,
> 
> @ diemai:
> Ich versteh leider nicht, was du meinst mit "zuviel abgerundet" und so weiter #c :c
> ...



Ich heiße zwar nicht diemai, kann dir aber sagen, was er meint:

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/701/87022376.png


----------



## weberei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3:

danke, dass du für diemai eingesprungen bist  

Aber das war nicht das einzige, was ich nicht verstanden habe.


> Außerdem könntest du noch die Krümmung des Rückens und Bauches vorne etwas weniger Richtung Körpermitte 'rumziehen , dadurch wird die Tauchfläche auch noch etwas höher


Was meinst du damit? Kurze Skizze genügt schon 

Aber auf den Bildern von diemai, wo die Originale dargestellt sind, scheinen die Kanten auch stark abgerundet, oder täusche ich mich da? Oben ist es stark gerundet, unten nur leicht gebrochen...

Danke und Grüße
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey,

ich glaube er meint damit das:

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/8480/40510102.png


----------



## diemai (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3 , @ weberei

Nein , so meinte ich es nicht , die ovale Form in der Vorderansicht ist schon OK ,...... ich war nur der Meinung , das wenn man vom Rücken/Bauch her 'drauf schaut , das die Übergangsradien Flanke/Tauchfläche zu groß sind , so das die Ebene der Tauchfläche in ihrer Breite schmaler wird !

Das sah mir auf dem Bild so aus#c !

Wenn du sagst , das diese Kanten nur minimal geschliffen sind , ist das OK so .

Aber den Bauch und den Rücken könntest du trotzdem wohl noch etwas weniger 'rumziehen(weniger stark gebogen an den Übergängen zur Tauchfläche oben und unten in KÖRPERLÄNGSRICHTUNG , nicht QUER) , so das die Fläche  etwas länger wird .

Sorry , kenne mich mit diesem Zeichenprogramm nicht aus , bin eher unbeholfen , was Computer angeht !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ Adl3r4ug3
auch wenn es nicht die richtige Antwort war -  danke ! 

@ diemai:

ok, ich glaube jetzt habe ich's verstanden



> Aber den Bauch und den Rücken könntest du trotzdem wohl noch etwas weniger 'rumziehen(weniger stark gebogen an den Übergängen zur Tauchfläche oben und unten in KÖRPERLÄNGSRICHTUNG , nicht QUER) , so das die Fläche etwas länger wird



->siehe Grafik im Anhang, ist das so richtig?

DANKE 
#h


----------



## diemai (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Ja , genau so meinte ich das , so wird die Fläche etwas länger !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ok, werde es in Zukunft so umsetzten.

danke sehr 
#h

PS: Haben heute die alten Lattenroste auseinander genommen. Habe jetzt hier 8 Buchenhol Leisten liegen, pro Leiste kann ich im Durchschnitt 8 Jerkbaits bauen, also werde ich hier bald 48 Rohlinge liegen haben :m
Aber leider sind die Leisten 25mm dick, deswegen nimmt Mama die Leisten morgen mit zu ihrer Arbeit (Bürokraft bei einem Schreiner) und fragt, ob sie die Leisten auf 20mm Dicke zusägen können. Wäre ja nicht schlecht... Aber die haben zur Zeit wohl viel zu tun  Egal, wird schon  Nur wenn es mit dem Zusägen bei denen nicht klappt, dann bin ich aufgeschmissen :c

#h


----------



## diemai (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ weberei

Wird schon schiefgehen , mit den Maschine dort ist das eine Sache von wenigen Minuten !

Hätten die dort keine Holzreste für dich ? Fragen kostet nix !

                            Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hätten sie bestimt, wenn Bedarf besteht, frage ich dort auf jeden Fall nochmal nach. Jetzt habe ich aber erstmal genug...


----------



## west1 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab heute ein Video gebastelt. :q Wer will kann gucken. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjfIN5TD4D4


----------



## plötze (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

cooles video, west #6

ich nehme immer 2,5cm starke leisten zum basteln, nun habt ihr aber was von 2cm geschrieben... sollte ich meine etwa auch abhobeln?


----------



## diemai (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ West1

Schönes Video , super Köder , toller Hecht#6#6..........persöhnlich mag' ich aber nicht so gerne solche stark auftreibenden Swimbaits ,.... fische gerne etwas tiefer , ........und hoch kommen sie sowieso leicht !

                          toll gemacht !
                                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ plötze:

ich weiß ja nicht, ob du Jerks oder Wobbler bastelst, aber ich bastle Jerks.
Für Wobbler ist es (gehe ich von aus) besser eine dickere Leiste zu haben, da sie auch mal breiter als Jerks sind.
Jerkbaits aber wirken, meiner Meinung nach, zu klobig, wenn sie 2,5 cm dick sind. Da kommt es aber auch darauf an, wie lange der Köder ist. Bei 20-25 cm ist es vielleicht angebracht 25mm Dicke zu haben, aber so große Köder sind eher selten.
Ich nehme für meine Jerks (8-15 cm ) lieber um die 20mm dicke Leisten oder Bretter, da die Jerks sonst wie gesagt zu klotzig und klobig wirken... Kann aber Geschmackssache sein.
|wavey:


----------



## plötze (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



weberei schrieb:


> @ plötze:
> da die Jerks sonst wie gesagt zu klotzig und klobig wirken... Kann aber Geschmackssache sein.
> |wavey:



das wäre ein argument! leider hab ich noch keinen jerkbait (außer meinen gebastelten) in der hand gehabt :q ich dachte immer das wäre genau die richtige stärke dafür, muss ich wohl etwas umdenken, auch wegen dem ausbleien... danke, weberei


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab heute ein Video gebastelt. :q Wer will kann gucken.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjfIN5TD4D4



Wow! Tolles Video und hammer Homepage!!!


----------



## west1 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Jungs:m



> persöhnlich mag' ich aber nicht so gerne solche stark auftreibenden Swimbaits


Dieter, hab mir schon gedacht dass so eine Bemerkung kommt. |supergri
Ich brauch im nächsten Jahr ein paar Flachläufer für ein paar verholzte flache Gewässer. In die hinteren Teile hätte ich aber noch Blei rein packen können, da fehlt noch einiges, zumindest bei Barschie. 


> und hoch kommen sie sowieso leicht !


Nur wenn sie nirgends hängen bleiben |kopfkrat

Gruß Hubert


----------



## diemai (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ West1

Typische "verholzte" Gewässer kenn' ich nicht so , .......hab' die meiste Zeit meiner bisherigen Laufbahn immer in tieferen Gewässern geangelt .

Aber für solche Fälle hab' ich natürlich auch so meine Köder , .......nur bis jetzt eben keine Swimbaits |supergri!

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

guten Abend,

da das mit dem Holz zusägen noch bis morgen dauert, wollte ich mir bei youtube ein paar Bastel Videos ansehen. 
Habe auch alle möglichen Suchbegriffe eingegeben aber es kam nix bei rum. Nur vereinzelte Videos, die aber nicht wirklich dem entsprachen was ich suche.
ZB habe ich eingegeben:

homemade lure
handmade lure
selfmade lure
build(ing) lure
how to build (a) lure
make lure

Aber nirgendwo kam ein gutes Suchergebnis bei rum.
Also Boardsuche benutzt, weil ich wusste, dass diemai (ich glaube er war es) eine Liste mit mehreren guten "Lehrvideos" gepostet hatte, zudem Suchbegriffe, die man gut bei youtube eingeben kann. Aber auch da kam nichts bei rum.|kopfkrat

Kann mir jemnand gute Links schicken oder nochmal den Link dieser Liste hier im Thread?

DANKE #6
|wavey:


----------



## weberei (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, habe einfach mal ein bischen im Thread rumgekrost und die Links gefunden 
Wie ich es noch in Erinnerung hatte, kam der Beitrag damals von diemai.
Aber die Liste mit vorgeschlagenen Suchbegriffen in youtube habe ich leider nicht wiedergefunden.

Hier der Beitrag:
KLICK

Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Genau, das Video "Making Wobblers by hand" (part 1 und 2) sind von einem finnischen Wobblerschnitzer. Sind sehr gute Videos wie ich finde.
Ich kenne nur dieses eine Bastelvideo, das wirklich gut ist. Sonst exsistiert auch sehr viel Müll auf diesem Gebiet. - Aber dieses ist echt klasse.

Habe heute auch mal wieder etwas weitergebastelt. Ist was gefloiltes geworden. Jetzt wird er noch bemalt und Bilder kommen dann vllt am Wochenende.


----------



## Matchfischer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin Leute habe auch ma wieder nen bischen gebastelt und ausprobiert. Hier seht ihr was bei rum gekommen is.
Die sind alle um die 6,5 cm und wiegen etwa 6 Gramm und sind mit Stahlvorfach langsam sinkend.
Der obere läuft nen bischen tiefer, der inna mitte nen bischen flacher und der Stick läuft halt so tief wie man ihn zuft und sinken lässt. Die Wobbler ham ne recht aggressive aktion. Sie schlagen eher hinten aus als das sie flanken. 
Was unterscheidet eigentlich ob der Wobbler nacher ausschlägt oder flankt?


----------



## zandertex (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Habe auch ein wenig gebastelt,Zander für Zander,keine Wobbler.
Die Haken sind fest verbunden mit dem Fetzen,können sich nicht verdrehen.Einzeln eingefroren hat man lange etwas davon.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet eigentlich ob der Wobbler nacher ausschlägt oder flankt?




Die Form, die Bebleiung, die Platzierung der Schaufel am Körper, die Form der Schaufel und auch die Platzierung der Kopföse. 

Ein paar Faustregeln: Schaufel bei Flach- und Mittelläufern etwas nach hinten versetzen, schwächt die seitlichen Ausschläge und führt zu Flanken. Verstärken kann man das noch, wenn man die vordere Öse leicht nach unten biegt oder von vornherein so anbringt. Bei Tiefläufern mit Schaufelöse sollte diese so angebracht werden, dass sie unterhalb einer gedachten Mittellinie (Horizontale des Wobblers) liegt, auch das führt zu Flanken. Etwa so, wie bei deinem oberen grünen Wobbler, der allerdings vom Körper her zu rund ist, um ein reines Flanken zuzulassen. Mit einem schmalen Körper geht es besser, der kann dann auch recht gerade sein und muss kaum noch in Form gebracht werden. 

Ich hab doch da so einen gebaut...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2669186&postcount=7138

der obere hat wirklich eine reine Flankaktion und kaum seitliche Ausschläge.


----------



## zandertex (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

jetzt mit Bildern


----------



## Matchfischer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Kohlmeise, werd ich mal versuchen.

LG


----------



## Matchfischer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hier is noch ne Anleitung mit Bildern die ich in dem Forum von unserm Angelverein geschrieben hab.

http://angelforum-warendorf.forumieren.com/news-f3/wobbler-selber-bauen-t268.htm#2047

LG


----------



## basshunt.er (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@matchfischer
toller Bericht!!! Auf die Idee mit dem Schraubstock bin ich persönlich noch nicht gekommen! 
Ich bin dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder losgezogen, lief aber Mäßig alles nur kleine Schniepel!!!

Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



zandertex schrieb:


> jetzt mit Bildern




#r. Gute Idee


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



zandertex schrieb:


> Habe auch ein wenig gebastelt,Zander für Zander,keine Wobbler.
> Die Haken sind fest verbunden mit dem Fetzen,können sich nicht verdrehen.Einzeln eingefroren hat man lange etwas davon.
> Grüße Zandertex




Du fischt ernsthaft mit Zanderfilets auf Zander???
|kopfkrat
Sachen gibts...


----------



## zandertex (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> #r. Gute Idee



Danke,habe damit vor 2 Wochen,nach 6(sechs)Jahren wieder einen Zander in unserer Talsperre gefangen.Nachts,an freier Leine,schnappte er sich den Fetzen beim einkurbeln.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## zandertex (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du fischt ernsthaft mit Zanderfilets auf Zander???
> |kopfkrat
> Sachen gibts...




Ja,versuche es doch auch mal.An freier Leine.Man kann die Fetzen auf Grund anbieten,langsam ranzubbeln,knapp unter der Wasseroberf. oder mit Blei vorgeschaltet im Tiefern laufen lassen usw.Noch ein großer Vorteil ist ,die Dinger halten ewig am Haken.

grüße Zandertex


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



zandertex schrieb:


> Ja,versuche es doch auch mal.An freier Leine.Man kann die Fetzen auf Grund anbieten,langsam ranzubbeln,knapp unter der Wasseroberf. oder mit Blei vorgeschaltet im Tiefern laufen lassen usw.Noch ein großer Vorteil ist ,die Dinger halten ewig am Haken.
> 
> grüße Zandertex




Alles gut und schön, aber die Zanderfilets wandern nur in einen Magen, und zwar in meinen...
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Alles gut und schön, aber die Zanderfilets wandern nur in einen Magen, und zwar in meinen...
> :vik:



Lädst mich ein? Ich komme auch...


----------



## Naghul (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

ich bringe als gastgeschenk auch ein wobbler mit :q


----------



## zandertex (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo,das war doch nur ein Bruchteil von  berufsmässig verarbeiteten Zanderfilets,die selbst gefangenen wandern auch in meinen Magen.

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## diemai (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo , Leute , 

Habe lange keine Email-Benachrichtigung vom Thread mehr bekommen .......?????? ........daher wußte ich nicht , was hier so abgeht !

Versucht's auf "YouTube" auch mal mit "lurebuilding" , "luremaking" , "lure testing" , "testing lures" , "make a lure with Larry Dahlberg" .

Hier noch 'mal was Schönes aus Finnland :

http://www.kalamies.com/foorumi/viewtopic.php?p=643272#643272

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hi diemai,

stimmt, zur Zeit ist nicht sooo viel los. Ist aber auch warm draußen und deswegen sind hier wahrscheinlich alle eher unterwegs, als im Keller... 

Danke für die Suchbegriffe und vor Allem den Link! Das Ergebnis ist echt super. Würde ich den im Laden sehen, ich würde sicher nicht erkennen, dass das ein selbstgebauter ist |bigeyes

Ich muss leider noch etwas warten, bis ich weiter basteln kann, das mit dem Zusägen dauert noch bis Montag, vorher hätte ich aber auch keien Zeit gehabt etwas zu machen. Aber dann gehts wieder los 

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Das ist ja mal ein Hammerteil aus Finnland.:g


----------



## west1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hab auch einen neuen gebaut.

Wobblerbau im Schnelldurchlauf


----------



## weberei (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

sehr schön! #6
(sowohl Video als auch das Endergebnis!!!)


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

hübsches teil. sorgt bestimmt für einige große augen wenn du den an der seepromende fischst, hi hi!


----------



## diemai (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Super Teil , ....super Video , Hubert :vik:!!!!

Sind die Segmente aus Holz oder gegossen ?

Besonders interressant finde ich , die Laufeigenschaften vor und nach dem Ausbleien zu sehen ,...... danach läuft er wesentlich besser und man kann ihn auch langsamer führen !

Vielen Dank für das Video , .....echt top#6#6#6 !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

*Sind die Segmente aus Holz oder gegossen ?*

Würde mich auch interesieren 


Dieses Monster-Teil kennt ihr aber ?!

Bin auch nach langer Zwangspause mal wieder am Basteln.

Don


----------



## west1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Danke Jungs:m

Weder aus Holz noch gegossen. Ist aus dem Zeugs hier.

Dieter der hatte vorher schon Blei (so auf verdacht) eingebaut nur halt zuwenig.
Um Später noch nachbleien zu können hab ich das Blei etwas höher eingebaut. Siehe Bild

Ja er läuft jetzt besser als vorher, noch etwas mehr Gewicht hätte aber nicht geschadet. 
Länge ist 32cm, Gewicht 145g :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1: Ist ja en Hammerteil, das du da gebaut hast! Und top Video!!!

Sag mal, woher bekommt man dieses extrem harte Styrodur?


----------



## diemai (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

Habe mir erlaubt , den Link zu deinem Video auf einer australischen Seite zu posten , da diese Video hervorragend zu einer dort derzeit stattfindenen Diskussion paßt !

Darin geht es um die Frage , welche physikalischen Gegebenheiten(oder Eigenschaften) letztendlich dazu führen , das ein Swimbait so schön schlängeln tut .

Ein Mitglied dort(er beschäftigt sich in der Theorie ausgiebig mit dem Thema) ist der Meinung , das dein Hecht-Swimbait sich auch ohne Lippe schön bewegen würde , .......und ich glaube das eigentlich auch .

Er hätte dann wahrscheinlich aber auch sinkend austariert werden müssen , damit man ihn tiefer fischen kann ,..... es scheint , als wenn die Lippe wirklich nur für den Tiefgang sorgen würde , nicht aber für die Bewegung .

Seiner Theorie nach(und er hat dafür eine Reihe wissenschaftlichr Videos gepostet) resultiert die Bewegung eines solchen Köders aus seitlichen Strömungen , die an dem ersten Segment entstehen und dann die Flanken hinunter Strudel bilden , die dann die hinteren Segmente seitlich wegdrücken .

Er wollte gerne wissen , ob du den Köder auch 'mal ohne Lippe getestet hast ?

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@diemai: Wow das klingt sehr interessant!!
Wenn man sich so intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigt macht es gleich noch viel mehr Spass!
Wobei ich da bei meinen 5cm Dingern auf Barsch nicht so viel Spielraum habe, mit mehreren Segmenten usw.

Wenn ich meine Wobbler komplett aus Blei fertigen würde, dann könnte ich an die 145g von west1 herankommen.:vik:
Ich glaube, das wäre dann ein Sinkender.|kopfkrat:q


----------



## west1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Habe mir erlaubt , den Link zu deinem Video auf einer australischen Seite zu posten , da diese Video hervorragend zu einer dort derzeit stattfindenen Diskussion paßt !


Passt schon Dieter 
Stell doch mal den Link hier rein.




> Er wollte gerne wissen , ob du den Köder auch 'mal ohne Lippe getestet hast ?


Nein hab ihn leider nicht ohne Lippe getestet.
Vielleicht bau ich den Winter noch mal einen ohne Lippe.

Danke Adlerauge :m
Hab leider keine Ahnung wo man das Zeugs bekommt. Meins hab ich von einem Kollegen #6 geschickt bekommen.


|kopfkrat Vielleicht liest er ja mit und rückt noch mit ein paar Infos raus!
Los zier dich nicht so!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Adlerauge :m
> Hab leider keine Ahnung wo man das Zeugs bekommt. Meins hab ich von einem Kollegen #6 geschickt bekommen.



Klingt nach krummen Geschäften. Das ist sicherlich noch streng geheimes Zeugs von der CIA, das du da verarbeitest. Sei auf der Hut, sonst graben die eines Nachts noch deinen Garten um...




west1 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Vielleicht liest er ja mit und rückt noch mit ein paar Infos raus!
> Los zier dich nicht so!



Die CIA liest überall mit...|kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ west1

So , Hubert , hier ist der Link zu dem Thema auf http://www.lureandmore.com :

http://www.lureandmore.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=5526

Titel ist "Vortex theory , true or false ?" im Unterforum "fishing lures you have made , hand made lures" !

Ich weiß allerdings nicht , ob du da ohne Registrierung 'reinkommst ! 

Falls ja ,...... dort sind auch die erwähnten wissenschaftlichen Videos verlinkt .

Dein Video paßt echt total zu diesem Thema ,...... echt genial , dieser "Vorher-Nachher" Vergleich !

@ Adl3r4ug3

Na ja , trockene Theorie ist nicht so mein Ding , aber der betreffende Boardie dort geht streng wissenschaftlich vor , sogar mit Rechenformeln ..........interessant ist's aber allemal !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Moin.
Ich kenne dieses super harte Styrodur! Gibts bei uns sogar im Baumarkt. Da kann man sich draufstellen und drauf rummkloppen wie man will ....des zeug hat keine Macke. Leider fällt mir der Name immo nicht ein aber den werde ich vll. nachreichen. Bei uns ist das Zeug lila-pink
Greets

Konrad


----------



## Naghul (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@west1: super video und toller köder :m

glaube über den winter werde ich mich auch mal an so ein teil wagen, mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt |kopfkrat


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

so, ich hab mal maschinentechnisch aufgerüstet. eine stationäre teller- und bandschleifmaschine sowie eine digitalwaage.

was soll ich sagen, mit dem tellerschleifer und dem rechtwinklig dazu angeordneten tisch ist so ein jerkbait rohling in wenigen minuten hergestellt, dazu alle flächen exakt rechtwinklig und mit perfekter oberfläche.

ich werd zwar auch weiterhin mein schnitzzeugs mit zum walleransitz nehmen, aber die geschliffenen sind schon ne ganz andere liga. jetzt bau ich mir noch ne schlitzfräse, dass der "bauschlitz" ebenfalls gerade und genau mittig ist

mit der digiwaage kann ich jetzt schon vorher am geschliffenen rohling ziemlich exakt bestimmen, wieviel blei reinkommt. bisher war das alles trial & error und wachsende erfahrung.

bin mal selbst gespannt auf meine ersten "halbprofessionellen" wobbs. ich werd berichten.:g


----------



## diemai (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ don rhabano

........wäre schön , wenn du das 'mal in Erfahrung bringen könntest , der Name von dem Zeug würd' mich auch interessieren !

Habe schon ca. 5-6 Baumärkte und Baustoffhändler durch wegen diesen weiter oben erwähnten PVC-Platten , war aber erfolglos ,..... habe sowas bisjetzt nur im Web gefunden , hätte das Material aber vor'm Kauf gerne in Augenschein genommen !

@ Mordskerl

.......dann 'mal viel Glück und Erfolg mit deinen neuen "Spielzeugen":q:q:q#6#6 !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## WobbyWob (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

tach allerseits,

anscheinend bin ich extrem gegen EpoxidHarz allergisch  und momentan weiss ich nicht ob weiterhin damit arbeiten kann, da meine hände noch xtrem rot sind. nun hab ich mich gefragt ob es eine alternative zu dem laminat harz gibt, gibts denn gute lacke mit den ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt? evtl. alternativ kleber? bin sehr traurig das ich warscheinlich davon die finger lassen muss, wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir mal paar alternativen posten könntet! #t

@ West1
sieht echt gut aus dein hecht!!! #6
zu den PVC sachen, in amerika gibts ne VIEL größere auswahl an PVC fittings, in deutschland fast nix!!! ausser die paar abflussrohre!! :'/

gruß


----------



## weberei (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@ WobbyWob:
Das ist sch****...
Gute Genesung! #h

Sonst kannst du auch Polyesterharz verwenden, ist sogar günstiger! Aber ich weiß nicht, ob damit nicht auch die gleichen Probleme auftauchen #c
In Ebay habe ich mich danach auch umgesehen, da ich als armer Schüler natürlich lieber die günstigere Variante bevorzuge, aber dort gab es immer nur farbiges und milchiges Harz anstatt klares, farbloses, deswegen wurde es am Ende doch Epoxy.
Aber hier im Thread gab es mal nen Link für 3kg Polyesterharz, der aber klar und farblos war, er wurde von einem Bastler verwendet. Kann dir aber leider keinen Namen mehr sagen, sorry.  Begebe mich mal auf die Suche, evtl kann ich gleich nen Link nachreichen...

@ west1: der Kopf des Wobblers gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut! Sieht echt aus wie ein Hecht! #6

@ all: wie sieht es aus mit dem Eröffnen eines neuen Threads? Am Anfang ein Link zu diesem hier, damit klar ist, dass es die Fortsetzung ist und dann geht es ohne Probleme im neuen Thread weiter... Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Ich würde gernen einen neuen Thread haben! Das mit dem ewigen neu laden geht mir langsam doch auf die Nerven 

Morgen bekomme ich mein zugesägtes Holz |supergri. Dann gehts endlich weiter mit basteln :k Ich will mich mal am Buster Jerk versuchen und den 12er sowie den 15er nachbauen, zusätzlich noch einige Heiddys und andere. Am Ende habe ich dann 48 neue Rohlinge |uhoh:

Liebe Grüße
#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*



WobbyWob schrieb:


> tach allerseits,
> 
> anscheinend bin ich extrem gegen EpoxidHarz allergisch  und momentan weiss ich nicht ob weiterhin damit arbeiten kann, da meine hände noch xtrem rot sind. nun hab ich mich gefragt ob es eine alternative zu dem laminat harz gibt, gibts denn gute lacke mit den ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt? evtl. alternativ kleber? bin sehr traurig das ich warscheinlich davon die finger lassen muss, wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir mal paar alternativen posten könntet! #t



Hey,

das tut mir jetzt echt leid für dich, dass du so allergisch auf Epoxidharz reagierst.
Anfangs habe ich mit Klarlack experimentiert, der ist aber immer leicht gelblich geblieben und nie so klar ausgehärtet wie Epoxid. Bei braunen und naturfarbenen Wobblern macht das nicht so viel aus, aber bei weißen Wobblern oder sonst wie leuchtend farbenen ist's nicht so doll mit dem Gelbstich.

Als Alternative arbeiten vereinzelt auch Leute mit Polyesterharz. Das ist ein bisschen anders, als Epoxidharz. Was genau der Unterschied ist, weiß ich nicht.
Kannst dich ja mal erkundigen, ob es mit Polyesterharz nicht zu so einer Reaktion deiner Haut kommt.
Ein Versuch ist es mal auf alle Fälle wert.
Aber sonst kenne ich leider keine Alternative zu Epoxid.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@all

wirklich sehr sehr geniale Wobbler habt ihr gebaut in letzter Zeit.
Ich denke da vor allem an die Arbeiten von demai und west1, an alle anderen natürlich auch, aber die beiden haben wirklich geniale Teile gebaut.

Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass die mehrteiligen Wobbler OHNE Tauchschaufel am sichersten funktionieren. Aus eigenen eher negativen Erfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass es verdammt schwer ist, einen drei- oder vierteiligen Wobbler mit Schaufel anständig zum Laufen zu bringen. Vor allem darf die Kopföse nicht zu weit unten angebracht sein, sonst neigt das Teil zum Flanken - und das ist absolutes Gift bei Mehrteilern. Es würde mich sehr reizen, mal einen großen Mehrteiler als Tiefläufer zu bauen. Hab das einmal versucht, ein Riesenaufwand und eine Wahnsinnsarbeit: Ich konnte tun, was ich will, der Wobb lief einfach nicht anständig. Wenn ich mir es so überlege, werde ich aber noch einen Versuch starten...


Jetzt erstmal einen neuen von mir, mit Alufoilie. Nix weltbewegendes, aber einer der ersten, die ich mit Folie teste. Und eigentlich kommt er doch ganz gut.

11 cm ist er lang, Holz ist Limba.


----------



## don rhabano (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Also ich arbeite zumindest beim Laminieren mit Latexhandschuhen. Solltest du vll. auch mal versuchen. Ich bin zwar nicht allergisch auf Epoxyd ,aber so arbeite ich einfach sauberer und muss ,wenn ich danach noch was arbeiten will, nicht ewig lang Hände waschen und kann ohne klebrige Hände weiterarbeiten.

Gute Besserung

Don


----------



## weberei (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@WobbyWob:

schau mal ab Seite 470 hier im Thread, da wurde von "bafoangler" der Polyesterharz erwähnt. Laut ihm kosten 5 kg 30 €, für Epoxy unvorstellbar |bigeyes

HIER wird der Harz etwas beschriben, aber anders als ich es in Erinnerung hatte, ist doch kein Link dabei 

Und HIER noch etwas zur Verarbeitung...

@ Kohlmeise: schöner Wobbler!!!

Guten Abend
weberei


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

@Kohlmeise: Sehr schöner Wobbler. Ich habe auch was gefoiltes fertig gestellt. Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## weberei (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Ich nochmal |uhoh::q

Für meine neuen Jerks möchte ich gerne Rasseln bauen. Eine 1m Aluröhre (7,5x1mm) habe ich bereits, aber von wo hole ich die Stahlkugeln und welche größe sollten sie haben?
Wie ihr gesagt habt, verbaut ihr auch Rasseln, was für Kugeln nehmt ihr denn dafür?
In Ebay habe ich schon welche gesehen, 50 Stück für 3€ zzgl. 2,50€ Porto, was mir doch ein wenig zu viel ist (siehe HIER). Oder ist der Preis normal?
Gibts sowas sonst auch im Bauhaus? OBI hatte es nicht  Aber so würde ich zumindest Porto sparen :m

Danke schonmal
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hey Leute!

Habe die Sache jetzt in die Hand genommen und das Thema "Wobbler vom Besenstiel II" erstellt. Klick

Somit kanns jetzt übergangsweise dort ohne die Probleme weitergehen!


----------



## don rhabano (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Für alle die das harte Styrodur interesiert....sucht mal nach Jackodur 
Da gibts auch versch. Härtegrade.

Don

PS: Wo bezieht ihr euren "Wabenstoff" fürs Schuppenlackieren her? Habe Fliegennetz ,was aber eckig ist und sehr kleine Maschen hat und ich hatte  so ein Netz ,was über Mandarinenkisten drüber war, das echt ein schönes Muster hatte.


----------



## WobbyWob (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

erstmal zm material das wir alle suchen! ist es evtl. Extruderhartschaum? sieht aufjedenfall ähnlich aus!



Danke an alle!

also ich habe nie handschuhe getragen, und das ganze hab ich auch noch in meinem schlafzimmer gemacht, auf dem pc tisch + das karssell lief nacht über hier in meinem schlafzimmer!

kann ja gut sein das evtl.e tropfen harz hier noch auf dem tisch (maus tastatur) geblieben sind (habs aber mittlerweile 3x geputzt) und zu dem extremum geführt hat!

mein arzt sagte auch, das eine nachreaktion bei mir sein kann (ca. bis zu 4 wochen).
daher werd ich ne weille abwarten, später nochmal im keller und mit handschuhen an die sache ran gehen!

tut echt weh^^ hatte noch so viele ideen die ich in die tat umsetzen wollte! hab mir auch noch um die 30 drillinge und s-ringe bestellt, die mittlerweille schon seit 2 wochen hier rumgammeln!!!

man ey!
Gruß


----------



## fly-martin (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel*

Hallo

Da es Probleme mit dem fehlerfreien Öffnen von den letzten, aktuellen Seite gibt wird dieser Tröt zugemacht und im Folgethema: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II weitergeschrieben


----------

